# Sticky  AEW DARK Discussion Thread



## MoxleyMoxx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180513846471073795


----------



## poldoh

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

YES! I was bummed Cima Vs Darby was a dark match.


----------



## Daggdag

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

So Dark is gonna be their version of superstars?


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

nice. looking forward to Cima/Darby.
hopefully Golden Boy will call the matches.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

There were 4 dark matches on Wednesday;

Darby Allin vs. CIMA
Lucha Bros, Angelico & Jack Evans vs. Private Party & Best Friends
Penelope Ford & Bea Priestley vs. Britt Baker & Allie
SCU vs Jurassic Express


----------



## White Glove Test

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> There were 4 dark matches on Wednesday;
> 
> Darby Allin vs. CIMA
> Lucha Bros, Angelico & Jack Evans vs. Private Party & Best Friends
> Penelope Ford & Bea Priestley vs. Britt Baker & Allie
> SCU vs Jurassic Express


The Lucha Bros match was excellent!! I got a great video of the finish in my Instagram, Fenix reposted it on his IG


----------



## TwistedLogic

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

Stoked about this. Tony said they were looking to create a second franchise and that it would be free to watch but I didn't think it would happen so quickly.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

Interesting. I like this move because this is where you could put shit like Orange Cassidy without turning off the wider casual audience. No one will be watching this other than a few hundred thousand hardcore fans.


----------



## Chan Hung

Fuck Yes!!!!! :mark


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

This was needed.
They cant fill all the wrestlers in to 2 hours.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

Matt Jackson says all the matches will ‘matter’

Ie> count towards win / loss records

So, real movement in these - not just ‘feature’ matches


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

Does anyone know if these were taped before or after Dynamite?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*



Darkest Lariat said:


> Does anyone know if these were taped before or after Dynamite?


Before and after

2 and 2 I think


----------



## Cyberdemon

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

AEW's been listening very well to know what the wrestling fans want. They're giving us fans more of what wasn't on Dynamite on TNT, I can't be much happier after watching Dynamite Wednesday night. Can't wait to watch those matches.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Before and after
> 
> 2 and 2 I think


Ok, I'm going to the Boston show on Wednesday. So it's good to know that I need to make time for extra matches.


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

This is smart because this will show case some talent and just be matches plus between the matches they will recap what happened on the show to hype people to watch the following day where story telling is all about


----------



## White Glove Test

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*



Darkest Lariat said:


> Does anyone know if these were taped before or after Dynamite?


The Cima vs Allen match was before the show. And the other three matches were after the show ended.


----------



## White Glove Test

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

Also, I am confused. Is this a YouTube show or will it be broadcasted on tv?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

Youtube only for now

You’ll guess they’ll put it on tv at some point


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

I’d keep them on Youtube so casual/new fans don’t feel the need to watch all of these matches and then burn out. Unless the demand becomes high enough, but for now I think 2 hours on TV is good, the rest should stay on Youtube.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

I think leading with this on a Tuesday online is a great call - gets people’s appetite wet for the upcoming show

+ you have the normal Tuesday smackdown audience now potentially googling around for something to watch

Pretty good stuff


----------



## TwistedLogic

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*



Darkest Lariat said:


> Does anyone know if these were taped before or after Dynamite?


1 before (Darby/CIMA), 3 after.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*



VitoCorleoneX said:


> This was needed.
> They cant fill all the wrestlers in to 2 hours.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Which honestly is a good thing. Over exposure is a thing, which has been on of WWE's problems off and on for years.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Matt Jackson says all the matches will ‘matter’
> 
> Ie> count towards win / loss records
> 
> So, real movement in these - not just ‘feature’ matches


Eh, I'm not sure I care for this then. Like I said above, over exposure is a thing. You already have Dynamite and BTE. And now there is another thing people will have to pay attention to for storyline purposes. I don't know, feels too soon in AEW to implement something like this.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

I wonder what the quality of it will be long term. If Lucha Bros level star is going to be on every week it's must watch. If not it's more like Velocity. But I will tune in for Janella when he's on as I'm sure he won't be getting much meaningful TV time.


----------



## michael_3165

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

I quite like the idea. Seeing additional matches without 'having' to sit through them on the weekly program. Then you can dip in and out of the 'dark' show if you want something extra.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*



RapShepard said:


> I wonder what the quality of it will be long term. If Lucha Bros level star is going to be on every week it's must watch. If not it's more like Velocity. But I will tune in for Janella when he's on as I'm sure he won't be getting much meaningful TV time.


Khan said that he will have a match next Week (not a dark one)


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*



rbl85 said:


> Khan said that he will have a match next Week (not a dark one)


Was watching anyway, but more reason to watch. Janela just reminds me of one of the Jackass Crew members, but as a wrestler.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*



RapShepard said:


> I wonder what the quality of it will be long term. If Lucha Bros level star is going to be on every week it's must watch. If not it's more like Velocity. But I will tune in for Janella when he's on as I'm sure he won't be getting much meaningful TV time.


Nah I think he will get time. I think this will be more like the old NXT where people are not on every week if they are midcarders. Hopefully him and Havoc get matches nxt week or at least a role on AEW Dark


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*



RapShepard said:


> I wonder what the quality of it will be long term. If Lucha Bros level star is going to be on every week it's must watch. If not it's more like Velocity. But I will tune in for Janella when he's on as I'm sure he won't be getting much meaningful TV time.


It's only going to be geeks that appeal to about 300-400K people, which is what its viewership will be. I'll be skipping this for sure, but I'm glad they are going this route, because it means they will be keeping the likes of Orange Cassidy and the Librarians separate from the main show.


----------



## laputan machine

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

So we got IMPACT Wrestling, NWA and AEW Dark on tuesday. That's a lot.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*



Death Rider said:


> Nah I think he will get time. I think this will be more like the old NXT where people are not on every week if they are midcarders. Hopefully him and Havoc get matches nxt week or at least a role on AEW Dark


I'm certainly in the minority of hating that format lol. I just don't buy into over exposure for wrestlers you like lol. But hopefully your right and Joey gets a steady midcard presence.


----------



## patpat

RapShepard said:


> I wonder what the quality of it will be long term. If Lucha Bros level star is going to be on every week it's must watch. If not it's more like Velocity. But I will tune in for Janella when he's on as I'm sure he won't be getting much meaningful TV time.


 janela will wrestle next week, he should bring his A game and maximize his character work. That's one of his strengh, if he can be very entertaining he will retain viewers and that will just help him more.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> There were 4 dark matches on Wednesday;
> 
> Darby Allin vs. CIMA
> Lucha Bros, Angelico & Jack Evans vs. Private Party & Best Friends
> Penelope Ford & Bea Priestley vs. Britt Baker & Allie
> SCU vs Jurassic Express


Lol that's a better card than the one they showed on tv.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

A mistake. Already demanding more time commitment from fans who are just trying to get into their show.


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

Smart move from AEW. Gives talents who aren't on Dynamite a chance to shine. They can do a feud or two on DARK for a PPV, so it get's fan's to tune in. So even if they end up on the pre show, at least they have a bit of story behind them. There is going to be a time where the likes of Sammy Guevara, MJF and Riho won't be on TV so been on DARK is the next best thing.


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*



RapShepard said:


> I wonder what the quality of it will be long term. If Lucha Bros level star is going to be on every week it's must watch. If not it's more like Velocity. But I will tune in for Janella when he's on as I'm sure he won't be getting much meaningful TV time.


I be surprised if the likes of Moxley, Cody, Jericho, Omega, Pac are on it imo. 

I think the likes of Janela, MJF, Guevara, Jungle Boy, Bea type mid carders will probably feature more. You could build up lower card feuds that can lead to pre show matches or even main show matches. At least it keeps talent not been used on Dynamite busy.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> A mistake. Already demanding more time commitment from fans who are just trying to get into their show.


So hard to take 10min of your time and watch a match on YouTube….


----------



## TripleG

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

Cool! Now you all get to see the matches I saw in DC when the show was off the air. 

Darby Vs. Cima was really good. 

The rest were just kind of there, but it was cool to see Luchasuaras, Orange Cassidy, The Lucha Bros, and SCU.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Love it. Also love that they showed an hour replay of Dynamite this morning. Just keep adding that viewership


----------



## Vic

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*



AEWMoxley said:


> It's only going to be geeks that appeal to about 300-400K people, which is what its viewership will be. I'll be skipping this for sure, but I'm glad they are going this route, because it means they will be keeping the likes of Orange Cassidy and the Librarians separate from the main show.


No they aren’t everyone is going to be on TV this is just to showcase those who didn’t work TVs for the week.


----------



## BigCy

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*



rbl85 said:


> So hard to take 10min of your time and watch a match on YouTube….


I'm pretty sure those 4 matches will be more than 10 mins. Do you even math bro? 

Light hearted snide remark aside, I think this is a good idea for people that don't have cable to be able to catch some AEW in the states. The only concern I have is that essentially this means 8-9 matches for each week and this could lead to roster burn out (as in seeing a lot of repeat matches) before too long based on their roster size. I think they can do it right though, just have to see.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*



looper007 said:


> I be surprised if the likes of Moxley, Cody, Jericho, Omega, Pac are on it imo.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the likes of Janela, MJF, Guevara, Jungle Boy, Bea type mid carders will probably feature more. You could build up lower card feuds that can lead to pre show matches or even main show matches. At least it keeps talent not been used on Dynamite busy.


I definitely agree with you, but with Lucha Bros on the first episode it's like who knows. But using it to further lower card stories as you said would be the best move. Hopefully they use their Velocity/Heat show better than WWE typically did.


----------



## Donnie

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

AFTER DARK VELOCITY :banderas 

Love this so much. Its the perfect way to showcase people and introduce them to a new audience who might be hesitant to watch AEW, or maybe they've never seen it and they find the matches and get hooked. Smart move by TK and CODY. Darby vs CIMA is going to bang :cozy 


Anyone saying they can't keep up with all of this, just :lmao 

Dynamite is 2hrs
AFTER DARK is going to be 45, maybe 50
BTE is never longer than 20. If you can't make time for that, you're a silly billy.


----------



## One Shed

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

Since there seem to be some with power in AEW that insist they still do an amount of Indy BS, I am all for this. If it keeps Chuck Taylor, Joey Janela, Marko Stunt, Orange Cassidy, and the other silly stuff off network TV, it can only help AEW succeed more. I can pick and choose good dark matches to watch on YouTube and avoid the embarrassing stuff until Tony Khan gets rid of whoever is pushing the franchise killing stuff internally.


----------



## the_flock

AEWMoxley said:


> it means they will be keeping the likes of Orange Cassidy and the Librarians separate from the main show.


All the lower and midcard wrestlers will be rotated, so they will all get TV time at some point.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

This is interesting, looking forward to this.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*



BigCy said:


> *I'm pretty sure those 4 matches will be more than 10 mins. Do you even math bro? *
> 
> Light hearted snide remark aside, I think this is a good idea for people that don't have cable to be able to catch some AEW in the states. The only concern I have is that essentially this means 8-9 matches for each week and this could lead to roster burn out (as in seeing a lot of repeat matches) before too long based on their roster size. I think they can do it right though, just have to see.


That's why i said " A MATCH".....


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

Yeah, for those thinking this will keep OC off tv - you have a surprise coming I think 

Even moreso when you hear the pops OC has been getting


----------



## Death Rider

Donnie said:


> AFTER DARK VELOCITY <img src="http://i.imgur.com/BYFVNd7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Banderas" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Love this so much. Its the perfect way to showcase people and introduce them to a new audience who might be hesitant to watch AEW, or maybe they've never seen it and they find the matches and get hooked. Smart move by TK and CODY. Darby vs CIMA is going to bang <img src="http://i.imgur.com/mBCtCEV.gif" border="0" alt="" title="cozy" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> Anyone saying they can't keep up with all of this, just <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Dynamite is 2hrs
> AFTER DARK is going to be 45, maybe 50
> BTE is never longer than 20. If you can't make time for that, you're a silly billy.


Yeah just dump one of the shit main roster wwe shows <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yeah, for those thinking this will keep OC off tv - you have a surprise coming I think
> 
> Even moreso when you hear the pops OC has been getting


Let him get the pops from the hardcore audience while he wrestlers on Dark. Keep him away from the Dynamite viewers.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yeah, for those thinking this will keep OC off tv - you have a surprise coming I think
> 
> Even moreso when you hear the pops OC has been getting


Right. And mind you he just went Viral. No way he's not going to be on TV at some point I think.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

As someone that was in attendance, I can say that 8 man tag was a ton of fun. The women's tag match nearly put me to sleep though. :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

They definitely won me over with their debut, so sign me up for double duty of Dark and Dynamite from here on out.

:y2j


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

People saying "lol, you people are complaining about more content."

Yeah, I am. 

Why? Because there's already a shit ton of wrestling out there already, on almost every night of the week. There are other non wrestling things people want to watch.

And with this they're basically going to have a 3 hour show a week. You throw in the fact that it's taped and I could learn the results days in advance if I wanted to, and ultimately this is just going to end up being a Velocity or Superstars like show that is going to go to the wayside for me.

And like I've already said before, over exposure is a thing. For me, what I would like to see more is more of a weekly recap show that breaks down the current win/loss records. And on that show, you show highlights from some of these dark matches. To me that would be cool.

But to basically have a 3rd hour where it's like "hey, here's 4 more matches", after a bit I'm just going to lose interest.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*



TD Stinger said:


> People saying "lol, you people are complaining about more content."
> 
> Yeah, I am.
> 
> Why? Because there's already a shit ton of wrestling out there already, on almost every night of the week. There are other non wrestling things people want to watch.
> 
> And with this they're basically going to have a 3 hour show a week. You throw in the fact that it's taped and I could learn the results days in advance if I wanted to, and ultimately this is just going to end up being a Velocity or Superstars like show that is going to go to the wayside for me.
> 
> And like I've already said before, over exposure is a thing. For me, what I would like to see more is more of a weekly recap show that breaks down the current win/loss records. And on that show, you show highlights from some of these dark matches. To me that would be cool.
> 
> But to basically have a 3rd hour where it's like "hey, here's 4 more matches", after a bit I'm just going to lose interest.


You don't have to watch this. You know that right?

It's 2019. You can watch anything at anytime you want. What are you really complaining about?


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*



The Raw Smackdown said:


> You don't have to watch this. You know that right?
> 
> It's 2019. You can watch anything at anytime you want. What are you really complaining about?


I know I can watch anything any time when I want. But if a week goes by and I still haven't watched this, guess what, I'm probably not going to want to watch it later. And with having like 4 extra full matches a week with everything else I want to watch or just do in general, I don't see the point in this type of show.

And with everything currently our there including:

*Raw
*SD
*AEW
*NXT
*NXT UK
*205 Live
*ROH
*Impact
*MLW
*NJPW
*WOW
*Etc.

I don't even watch half of that stuff, because I don't have time or the interest. So no, I really don't care for another 4 matches = another 1 hour of content to week to keep track of.

"You know don't have to watch it right." Yes, I do. The point is to compel me to want to watch it. And a show full of taped matches that I can know the results of days in advance which basically gives us 3 hours of content a week with everything currently on, it doesn't compel me to watch it.

Not to mention other factors like over exposure and the fact that there is such a thing as too much wrestling.

Oh and I also gave what in my opinion is a possible alternative. If you're going to disagree with me, good for you. You're entitled to that opinion, as I am to mine. But come at me with something better than "you know you don't have to watch this right?"


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

@TD Stinger To be fair to the rest of us - me in this case

I only watch AEW - so, an extra match here or there is very welcome


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

This was something needed and with the right promotion could do some great numbers for a 1 hour web show. This will likely be the platform for talents like Private Party, Darby, Janela, Havoc, Angelico/Evans, etc.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*



TD Stinger said:


> I know I can watch anything any time when I want. But if a week goes by and I still haven't watched this, guess what, I'm probably not going to want to watch it later. And with having like 4 extra full matches a week with everything else I want to watch or just do in general, I don't see the point in this type of show.
> 
> And with everything currently our there including:
> 
> *Raw
> *SD
> *AEW
> *NXT
> *NXT UK
> *205 Live
> *ROH
> *Impact
> *MLW
> *NJPW
> *WOW
> *Etc.
> 
> I don't even watch half of that stuff, because I don't have time or the interest. So no, I really don't care for another 4 matches = another 1 hour of content to week to keep track of.
> 
> "You know don't have to watch it right." Yes, I do. The point is to compel me to want to watch it. And a show full of taped matches that I can know the results of days in advance which basically gives us 3 hours of content a week with everything currently on, it doesn't compel me to watch it.
> 
> Not to mention other factors like over exposure and the fact that there is such a thing as too much wrestling.
> 
> Oh and I also gave what in my opinion is a possible alternative. If you're going to disagree with me, good for you. You're entitled to that opinion, as I am to mine. But come at me with something better than "you know you don't have to watch this right?"


Why the hell should I come at you with anything other than what I said? You're the one that's whining about something that you can easily control. If you don't feel compelled to watch more wresting then DON'T FUCKING WATCH IT. You can keep up with other shows and have a life while watching the wrestling that interests you and if you don't well then make some damn time. If you don't wanna do that then cool. Just don't sit here and complain about "too much wrestling" when you can easily pick and choose what you wanna watch. You're whining about too much choice and it's silly in my mind. It's really not that hard. 

You're making a mountain out of a molehill. As with anyone else that whines about this same shit.


----------



## Death Rider

LifeInCattleClass said:


> @TD Stinger To be fair to the rest of us - me in this case
> 
> I only watch AEW - so, an extra match here or there is very welcome <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smilie" class="inlineimg" />


Yeah after this weeks smackdown I have a gap wrestling wise so this works for me. I would say recap it on the main show if possible for people who don't have the time or don't want to watch.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*



Death Rider said:


> Yeah after this weeks smackdown I have a gap wrestling wise so this works for me. I would say recap it on the main show if possible for people who don't have the time or don't want to watch.


100% - if it is going to matter, they should mention results or something if it starts to weave into storylines - especially for those that do not watch


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*



The Raw Smackdown said:


> Why the hell should I come at you with anything other than what I said? You're the one that's whining about something that you can easily control. If you don't feel compelled to watch more wresting then DON'T FUCKING WATCH IT. You can keep up with other shows and have a life while watching the wrestling that interests you and if you don't well then make some damn time. If you don't wanna do that then cool. Just don't sit here and complain about "too much wrestling" when you can easily pick and choose what you wanna watch. You're whining about too much choice and it's silly in my mind. It's really not that hard.
> 
> You're making a mountain out of a molehill. As with anyone else that whines about this same shit.


You should come up with something better because it's a weak response to give when you don't agree with something someone else says.

You quoted me. I responded back. I gave you my reasons why I don't care for the concept as it stand dealing with over exposure, too much wrestling at a time with everything else happening, offered an alternative. 

If your reaction to that is to call me a whiner, use all caps, and use exclamation points because my opinion bothers you that much (and again, you quoted me), then I'm just wasting my time. And I'm done wasting my time.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*



TD Stinger said:


> You should come up with something better because it's a weak response to give when you don't agree with something someone else says.
> 
> You quoted me. I responded back. I gave you my reasons why I don't care for the concept as it stand dealing with over exposure, too much wrestling at a time with everything else happening, offered an alternative.
> 
> If your reaction to that is to call me a whiner, use all caps, and use exclamation points because my opinion bothers you that much (and again, you quoted me), then I'm just wasting my time. And I'm done wasting my time.


Let me say this. Don't you fucking ever tell me how to respond because I will respond however the fuck I feel like. If you don't like it that's YOUR problem and your's alone. Just like this Bullshit ass "overexposure" you have is your problem and once again. It's something you can easily control. And make no mistake about it i'm not stressing over how you think or feel. I just think it's a stupid mentality and I let you know that. So you can go and stress over how much wrestling you need to watch and I'll be over here being sensible and not complaining about the abundance of choices we got because you can't manage your time and your life right. You do you and I'll do me.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

Anyways...

This is a cool thing. With the roster that they have they're not gonna have time to showcase everyone so to showcase the dark matches of people that aren't on TV or aren't in anything important is a good Idea. It keeps those guys in the minds of fans and if they make these matches count in records that's actually better.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

@TD Stinger; after that shit show of a finish at HIAC, you still think there's too many options? :lol Cause I just scratched some off my list for sure.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

I would have called it AEW AFTER DARK but just DARK works too


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*



TD Stinger said:


> People saying "lol, you people are complaining about more content."
> 
> Yeah, I am.
> 
> Why? Because there's already a shit ton of wrestling out there already, on almost every night of the week. There are other non wrestling things people want to watch.
> 
> And with this they're basically going to have a 3 hour show a week. You throw in the fact that it's taped and I could learn the results days in advance if I wanted to, and ultimately this is just going to end up being a Velocity or Superstars like show that is going to go to the wayside for me.
> 
> And like I've already said before, over exposure is a thing. For me, what I would like to see more is more of a weekly recap show that breaks down the current win/loss records. And on that show, you show highlights from some of these dark matches. To me that would be cool.
> 
> But to basically have a 3rd hour where it's like "hey, here's 4 more matches", after a bit I'm just going to lose interest.


You are once again clueless like you are with all your shitty takes

AEW only worries about AEW not what other companies are doing or have on TV.

So AEW will only have two hours on TV each week and if you want more, they willl have this other show you can watch online.

AEW is trying to build a brand, and expose as many wrestlers they can, and they cant do that just by two hours of TV every week. So this extra online show to give you more, if you want to seek it out is perfect.

Who cares if its taped, the whole point of the extra content is to let people learn about new wrestlers who may not make TV.

AEW has 3 hours of content on TV per week vs 7 hours or more of WWE TV.

If anyone needs more time to show off their wrestlers its AEW and at least with AEW the people on this other show wont be anyone that was on TV the week before

That is what you call smart business, something you have no clue about and have shown over and over again


----------



## TFA

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

Was hoping they'd post these matches for viewing and they delivered! Great idea. Will tune in weekly. Can't wait for Allin vs. CIMA.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

@Corey, won’t argue with you on this on, at least not today, lol.



birthday_massacre said:


> You are once again clueless like you are with all your shitty takes
> 
> AEW only worries about AEW not what other companies are doing or have on TV.
> 
> So AEW will only have two hours on TV each week and if you want more, they willl have this other show you can watch online.
> 
> AEW is trying to build a brand, and expose as many wrestlers they can, and they cant do that just by two hours of TV every week. So this extra online show to give you more, if you want to seek it out is perfect.
> 
> Who cares if its taped, the whole point of the extra content is to let people learn about new wrestlers who may not make TV.
> 
> AEW has 3 hours of content on TV per week vs 7 hours or more of WWE TV.
> 
> If anyone needs more time to show off their wrestlers its AEW and at least with AEW the people on this other show wont be anyone that was on TV the week before
> 
> That is what you call smart business, something you have no clue about and have shown over and over again


I’m sorry my opinion bothers you so much. All of my shitty takes huh? Really? Please go ahead and make a list of all my shitty takes if I’m that god awful of a poster in your eyes.

Let me just be clear about be clear about this, I will probably watch the Dark show this week. Can’t say it’s somehing I’m going to care about weeks from now and will lead to guys being on screen too much in full length matches. My suggestion, do a highlight/ recap show as opposed to this. Acknowledge they happened, but not 4 extra matches a week. Because, I’ve seen the bad that can come from showcasing your guys too much.

There, there’s my opinion. And again, I’m sorry it pisses you off so much. There are several times I have thought you were flat out wrong about something. Did I call you clueless? No, I just countered with my own opinion. And don’t tell me that I don’t understand business as if you do or that this concept will end up being successful in the long run. Maybe it will, but it’s not something I’m interested in or agree with.

And if you don’t like my opinion, get over it.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

Amazing - gonna make tracking W/Ls a lot easier for fans too.



TD Stinger said:


> People saying "lol, you people are complaining about more content."
> 
> Yeah, I am.
> 
> Why? Because there's already a shit ton of wrestling out there already, on almost every night of the week. There are other non wrestling things people want to watch.
> 
> And with this they're basically going to have a 3 hour show a week. You throw in the fact that it's taped and I could learn the results days in advance if I wanted to, and ultimately this is just going to end up being a Velocity or Superstars like show that is going to go to the wayside for me.
> 
> And like I've already said before, over exposure is a thing. For me, what I would like to see more is more of a weekly recap show that breaks down the current win/loss records. And on that show, you show highlights from some of these dark matches. To me that would be cool.
> 
> But to basically have a 3rd hour where it's like "hey, here's 4 more matches", after a bit I'm just going to lose interest.


I can understand where you're coming from - it's a lot of content very early on, sure. 
But it's a good idea, almost necessary that they have matches on Youtube from the weekly shows.

People won't have to watch, I'm sure there'll be quick recaps on the show but it gives the hardcore & indie fans more to watch from the brand.
People going ham at you are silly people though. This section is turning toxic way too quickly.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*



TD Stinger said:


> @Corey, won’t argue with you on this on, at least not today, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sorry my opinion bothers you so much. All of my shitty takes huh? Really? Please go ahead and make a list of all my shitty takes if I’m that god awful of a poster in your eyes.
> 
> Let me just be clear about be clear about this, I will probably watch the Dark show this week. Can’t say it’s somehing I’m going to care about weeks from now and will lead to guys being on screen too much in full length matches. My suggestion, do a highlight/ recap show as opposed to this. Acknowledge they happened, but not 4 extra matches a week. Because, I’ve seen the bad that can come from showcasing your guys too much.
> 
> There, there’s my opinion. And again, I’m sorry it pisses you off so much. There are several times I have thought you were flat out wrong about something. Did I call you clueless? No, I just countered with my own opinion. And don’t tell me that I don’t understand business as if you do or that this concept will end up being successful in the long run. Maybe it will, but it’s not something I’m interested in or agree with.
> 
> And if you don’t like my opinion, get over it.


Again you show what shitty takes you have.

How would a reply show help get over the wrestlers not being shown on TV? 

And how will it lead to guys being on screen too much when its meant to show people who are not making it on tv? 

Do you ever think before you post? 

You are clueless on this. If you want to start a company and need to showcase new stars who are not making it on TV this dark match TV show is the perfect way to do it.

Is just hilarous you think it's a bad idea.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

They even put together match graphics for this!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181342930671456258


----------



## AEW_19

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*



Corey said:


> They even put together match graphics for this!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181342930671456258


Pretty cool

Even the dark matches are stacked


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*



Corey said:


> They even put together match graphics for this!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181342930671456258


Looking at this first show, it looks pretty damn impressive. 

Darby Allin vs Cima
SCU vs Jurassic Express
8 man tag 

look like they are must match for sure.

Six women's tag is the odd one out. Allie hasn't impressed me. Baker hasn't either even though she's seen as the face of the division. Priestly needs to step it up. Looking forward to seen Ford in action, funny thing is if this was WWE she be the one pushed to the top.

I like this DARK show, will be great to see talent that probably won't feature much on Dynamite for large patches. I like to see the show maybe do a feud or two going foward that might not feature on the main PPV's on TV but will lead to matches on pre show and stuff.


----------



## Claro De Luna

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

What time will this be uploaded in UK time?


----------



## Freelancer

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

Their dark matches are better than what's on RAW so I'm all for it.


----------



## Aedubya

Oh happy days , what time GMT is this set to hit YouTube?


----------



## Donnie

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

I said this a few pages back, but fuck it I'm saying it again: AEW AFTER DARK VELOCITY is a killer idea for AEW, and I can't wait to see how it goes.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

Love the idea of this show and putting it on YouTube is a good call. Knowing they have extra time will stop them cramming talent into the show just to get them exposure

The first card looks really good as well


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181673371743989762
so 2 hours from now.


----------



## MetalKiwi

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

33 mins to go!


----------



## Garty

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

This is a really big step for AEW.

It exposes anyone in the world (barring any Communist country that is) to their product. Maybe some wrestling fans do not have access to Dynamite, or are unfamiliar with the product, or doesn't even know they exist, this exposes them to a possible new and dedicated fan base.

Never underestimate the power of YouTube.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

Allie is an embarrassing wrestler.

easily the worst women on the roster hell even Brandi is better. 

just pure garbage.


----------



## Oracle

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

Yikes that women's tag match was horrifically bad. 

sloppy as hell.

wouldn't recommend anyone to watch that


----------



## laputan machine

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

NWA Powerrr was way better than this. Still won't complain. It's good for a free YouTube show !


----------



## PavelGaborik

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

That Women's tag match was honestly one of the worst matches I've ever seen, and I'm not exaggerating.


----------



## AEW_19

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

Felt a bit flat but as long as Dynamite continues to produce on Wednesdays, no big deal.


----------



## AEW_19

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*



PavelGaborik said:


> That Women's tag match was honestly one of the worst matches I've ever seen, and I'm not exaggerating.


I hear you

That is one criticism about the women's matches so far in the company. There seems to be multiple botches for every match.


----------



## reyfan

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

To be fair NXT was shit when it started, if they develop it into a place to showcase talent not ready for the "main" show then it wont hurt in the long run.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

had 205's vibe, pretty good action most of the time but the crowd was dead.
the womens tag was awful. until they learn how to wrestle they really need to stop doing prime Mysterio/Ospreay high flying moves that most men are unable to do. it looks sloppy and embarrassing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

I skipped the women’t tag - so, happy with that call

If anybody doesn’t see the benefit of Marko with Jungle express anymore, as the chap who eats the pin, the I don’t even...

All in all, enjoyed the Darby match and the jungle express one - 8 man was too much of a cluster, except for the great OC bit and women’s i skipped

Fine for the free show


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

Lol dudes, there's a reason it's just dark matches on YouTube...


----------



## Jay_88

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

I thought this was a well put together show!

Kinda cool that the Wins/Losses will count!
(i do think someone at AEW actually needs to properly explain the thinking behind it all, i would also like to see actual stats etc on the website, much like UFC etc


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

First show was very good. First two matches were very good TV matches, The last match was good and The women's tag match was bad. 

Allin vs Cima was my MOTN. Allin is a superstar in the making. I think it helped that match was on before the Dynamite show started and the crowd were hot.

The Hybrids 2/Lucha Bros vs Private Party/Best Friends w/ Orange Cassidy. They did well to get some life from the dead crowd. Really very good TV 8 man tag, Private Party really have a ton of potential. 

SCU vs Jurassic Party. Was really fun and Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy are stars in the making. Marko Stunt should be kept to three men tags and should be taking the pins in these matches. SCU are really good trio.

The Worse match of the night has to go to Britt/Allie Vs Bea/Ford. It just shows to me the lack of depth and quality if you take away the Joshi talent from the women's division in AEW. 

Take away from AEW DARK. I think maybe not use Jim Ross, Excalibur and Tony Schiavone for commentary on this show, get in Goldenboy and someone else use it as a training ground for future positions on the PPV's and Dynamite once Ross and Schiavone call it a day. Make the show feel a little different.

I think if they are planning to have four dark matches after every taping of Dynamite, maybe have two of the better matches on before Dynamite starts while the crowd is hot and keep two for after the show. I probably use DARK as well to build up feuds on the show for pre show PPV's maybe. Give some of the younger talent maybe some experience in TV feuds.

Overall a very good first episode, let down by the women's match.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

@looper007

Very good take


----------



## Purple Haze

That was a decent show, except the women's match.
I think i won't watch anything from aew women's division, most of them have no personality and are shit in the ring.
The tag division is great and that show showcased it.


----------



## Claro De Luna

*AEW Dark had over 25k live viewers on YouTube*

Is this number decent when compared to other free wrestling live online streams? I know that the NWA show had over 9k and Impact on Twitch have done similar to NWA numbers in the past.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW Dark had over 25k live viewers on YouTube*

They’ll have a ton more views by this time tomorrow


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

The only knock I have is the announcing in the mind fuck way. Like it's weird to confirm that the matches took place last Wednesday before the show, but then have commentary be as if it took place today. But still fun matches


----------



## The Wood

I watched NWA Power and thought I might as well give AEW Dark a try. Yikes. Shiavone is fine and all, but the matches were not a good idea following some fundamentally sound wrestling. 

Everything takes so...long. The entrances are shit. I’m sorry, but for an arena that crowd was pretty quiet. The in-ring is so choreographed with no bass. I had to switch it off.

Kind of have morbid curiosity about the women’s tag though, haha.


----------



## Trivette

*Re: AEW DARK begins this TUESDAY*

Man, that hour just flew by. Solid ring work, logical storytelling, and every performer was made to look credible. Despite being "Dark matches" the commentary put these performance over, and even added small details to indicate these matches do, in fact, have an impact in the long run. I for one enjoyed the women's match, but Jurassic Party and SCU stole the show. I was thoroughly sports entertained and now have just a little extra hype for tomorrow's Dynamite broadcast. Well done on AEW and a smart and creative use of social media.


----------



## The Wood

Holy shit, I just randomly skipped to a bit looking for the women’s match. Saw Orange Cassidy do a shitty dive with his hands in his pockets. JR’s call at the end of the match: “There’s a lot of parity in this tag division.” Think of what parity is close to a homophone for. Fucking buried. 

This is just bad WWE. It’s just a bunch of guys doing repetitive shit to each other. What makes this any different?

You can hear a pin drop in this women’s tag. Britt Baker looks like she’s bored. She also looks like Charlotte-lite. Someone grabbed her leg and she gave the legal woman her back. 

This. Is. WWE shit.

I expected the gap between NWA and AEW to be wider. The show itself was damn near unwatchable. Very WWE-like.


----------



## reyfan

*Re: AEW Dark had over 25k live viewers on YouTube*

Perhaps give it a week to see more accurate numbers, for all we know it could be 10 million by next week, not saying it will but basing it off less than a day viewers isn't accurate.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*Re: AEW Dark had over 25k live viewers on YouTube*

I don't know about wrestling shows but I'm a political nerd and I know that on YouTube, a live stream of 12k is considered a big number. There are shows that have been around for years off a consistent 12k. And Twitch is a whole different beast.

I also think YouTube livestream numbers are like how reddit up votes used to work where 3,000 up votes might've been actually representative of 3 times more than that

But who knows. I'm surprised anyone watched AEWs version of Heat so consider it a success


----------



## rexmundi

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

I really enjoyed it. LOL at dark matches blowing raw out of the water. roud


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW Dark had over 25k live viewers on YouTube*

It's on 61k right now, I think this will be seen by more hardcore fans of AEW that casual viewer. They be doing well getting the show into 6 figures really.


----------



## rexmundi

*Re: AEW Dark had over 25k live viewers on YouTube*

I was proud to be among those watching live. I do not regret it in the slightest.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW Dark had over 25k live viewers on YouTube*



CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> I don't know about wrestling shows but I'm a political nerd and I know that on YouTube, a live stream of 12k is considered a big number. There are shows that have been around for years off a consistent 12k. And Twitch is a whole different beast.
> 
> I also think YouTube livestream numbers are like how reddit up votes used to work where 3,000 up votes might've been actually representative of 3 times more than that
> 
> But who knows. I'm surprised anyone watched AEWs version of Heat so consider it a success


This was better than heat ever was :lenny


----------



## 260825

*Re: AEW Dark had over 25k live viewers on YouTube*

*I don't know what they've done, but the entrance / ramp looks cosey, I think it's the middle between the tunnels they've filled in with the logo?*


----------



## Intimidator3

*Re: AEW Dark had over 25k live viewers on YouTube*

I liked that Darby/Cima match.

I don’t think I saw him on Dynamite, but the ringside kid looking like Orange Cassidy was awesome.


----------



## 260825

*Re: AEW Dark had over 25k live viewers on YouTube*

*Also to add, I think some people hoped JR on commentary would get better overtime, & thought it might just be wishful thinking.

But he's really settled into it, since the first few shows I think he's improved a lot, & melds well. Such a nice commentary team.*


----------



## Chan Hung

My 2 cents. Some.may have been thought of:
A) GET Goldenboy in as someone here mentioned for a different feel and to get him more experience. 
B) Use promos, backstage stuff, skits or video package on Dark sometime to spice things up

That's all.i can think of. It's basically AEW MAIN EVENT. Cant complain.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

In response to the dead crowd remarks, we had been shouting our lungs out and going nuts for 2 and a half hours straight. Give us a break. :lol

But yeah I tried to tell you guys that women's match was horrible. :lmao


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



Corey said:


> In response to the dead crowd remarks, we had been shouting our lungs out and going nuts for 2 and a half hours straight. Give us a break. :lol
> 
> But yeah I tried to tell you guys that women's match was horrible. :lmao


Wouldn't blame the crowd but the men's matches did well to get reactions as well as they did. Women's match wasn't good at all.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



The Wood said:


> You can hear a pin drop in this women’s tag. Britt Baker looks like she’s bored. She also looks like Charlotte-lite. Someone grabbed her leg and she gave the legal woman her back.
> 
> This. Is. WWE shit.


We get it. You're very cool.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Dark had over 25k live viewers on YouTube*



Wrastlemondu said:


> *Also to add, I think some people hoped JR on commentary would get better overtime, & thought it might just be wishful thinking.
> 
> But he's really settled into it, since the first few shows I think he's improved a lot, & melds well. Such a nice commentary team.*


He also stopped calling JB Jungle Jack. I'm sure that Tony and Cody had a talk with him :lol


----------



## Dr. Middy

*Re: AEW Dark had over 25k live viewers on YouTube*



Intimidator3 said:


> I liked that Darby/Cima match.
> 
> I don’t think I saw him on Dynamite, but the ringside kid looking like Orange Cassidy was awesome.


That kid looked cool af in that getup :lol

Show was fun though for the most part from what I saw, although that woman's tag was really rough and should NOT have gone that long.


----------



## The Wood

V-Trigger said:


> Wrastlemondu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Also to add, I think some people hoped JR on commentary would get better overtime, & thought it might just be wishful thinking.
> 
> But he's really settled into it, since the first few shows I think he's improved a lot, & melds well. Such a nice commentary team.*
> 
> 
> 
> He also stopped calling JB Jungle Jack. I'm sure that Tony and Cody had a talk with him <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

Why? It puts over Jungle Boy. Someone should have a talk to them about Marko Stunt.


----------



## reyfan

*Re: AEW Dark had over 25k live viewers on YouTube*

Dark #1 is now at 84k views so be interesting to see the view count in a week.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Now people realize why they push the joshis as much as they do. They're miles ahead of western women. Only a few are that good.


----------



## The Wood

Beatles123 said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can hear a pin drop in this women’s tag. Britt Baker looks like she’s bored. She also looks like Charlotte-lite. Someone grabbed her leg and she gave the legal woman her back.
> 
> This. Is. WWE shit.
> 
> 
> 
> We get it. You're very cool.
Click to expand...

You don’t have a retort because you know it’s true. This is the sort of thing people mercilessly mock from WWE. This was an edited show. They _chose_ to promote this.


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



V-Trigger said:


> Now people realize why they push the joshis as much as they do. They're miles ahead of western women. Only a few are that good.


When it comes to the women's matches so far, they are the only ones getting the crowd involved. Although that Riho/Shida match at All Out was a bit of a letdown, as both women could have done better. But even that match was a lot better then most of the non Joshi matches. Biggest reactions have come for Yuka and Riho.

They really need to start upping to find some great indy talent from U.S and European indies for women before WWE snap them all up.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



The Wood said:


> Holy shit, I just randomly skipped to a bit looking for the women’s match. Saw Orange Cassidy do a shitty dive with his hands in his pockets. JR’s call at the end of the match: “There’s a lot of parity in this tag division.” Think of what parity is close to a homophone for. Fucking buried.
> 
> This is just bad WWE. It’s just a bunch of guys doing repetitive shit to each other. What makes this any different?


First of all “parity” means there’s depth, a bunch of good to great teams and anyone can win. 

You tried so hard to shit on AEW there you made yourself look like an ass.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



The Wood said:


> You don’t have a retort because you know it’s true. This is the sort of thing people mercilessly mock from WWE. This was an edited show. They _chose_ to promote this.


I don't have to retort. I liked it, you didn't and were never going to.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Stop replying to bait posts.

Also, ignore list.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Corey said:


> In response to the dead crowd remarks, we had been shouting our lungs out and going nuts for 2 and a half hours straight. Give us a break. :lol
> :lmao


I was wondering about this. Sounds like you were there? What was the placement of these matches? I know the show started at 7:30 so I'd have figured 1 or maybe 2 dark matches. I was surprised that there were 4. How much of what we saw on DARK happened after Dynamite went off air?

I really enjoyed this for a Tuesday evening secondary show that I wasn't expecting. It's not their main show - it's a youtube show. If they wanna show the dark matches, I'm actually happy with that.


----------



## BigCy

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Not a bad show but not a good show. It was worth a watch though and the hour flew by. I skipped to the end of the women's tag just to see the result, I just can't take women's wrestling seriously, call me sexist or whatever but just being honest. Darby All-In vs CIMA was the best match imo followed closely by JE vs SCU. The 8 man tag was so-so and the right length for what it was but I honestly hate seeing dives on the outside where multiple people fall, it just looks stupid imo because they hardly ever get done where it actually looks like everyone gets hit instead of everyone trying to catch the jumper. 

The show presentation was decent by Shiavone and it also served as a recap show as well which is great imo especially for the people who didn't or couldn't watch Dynamite. Going to watch NWA Power now to compare.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



BigCy said:


> Not a bad show but not a good show. It was worth a watch though and the hour flew by. I skipped to the end of the women's tag just to see the result, I just can't take women's wrestling seriously, call me sexist or whatever but just being honest. Darby All-In vs CIMA was the best match imo followed closely by JE vs SCU. The 8 man tag was so-so and the right length for what it was but I honestly hate seeing dives on the outside where multiple people fall, it just looks stupid imo because they hardly ever get done where it actually looks like everyone gets hit instead of everyone trying to catch the jumper.
> 
> The show presentation was decent by Shiavone and it also served as a recap show as well which is great imo especially for the people who didn't or couldn't watch Dynamite. Going to watch NWA Power now to compare.


You can't compare a show full of dark matches to a show the product is being built entirely around. :taker

On youtube AEW is beating NWA but thats not fair to say about them either.


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Yeah tbf this is basically a superstars type show so it is unfair to compare to the NWA show. Heck even ratings wise, a lot of people even on this site probs don't even know NWA is a thing.

CIMA vs Darby was a great match as I expected. 8 man tag was fine though I feel like the ref had no control of the match. I also had a hard time of keeping up with the legal man. Women's tag was OK for what it was. Main event tag was a lot of fun. Decent shot overall and fun for what it was which are dark matches.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

It's been up for 11 hrs now and it has 281k views. I had to wait until it had been up for 8 hrs because of my timezone and work schedule.


----------



## CM Buck

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Darby vs cima was match of the night. I hate clusterfuck tag matches even if the work is good. Womens was fine. Scu vs 2 boys and their dinosaur was also fine. But I hate stunt. I'm not a size mark by any means but I hate stunt. It's like adding sultanas to cookies and milk. Stunt would work better as the third for hybrid 2.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



GimmeABreakJess said:


> I was wondering about this. Sounds like you were there? What was the placement of these matches? I know the show started at 7:30 so I'd have figured 1 or maybe 2 dark matches. I was surprised that there were 4. How much of what we saw on DARK happened after Dynamite went off air?


CIMA/Darby was the preshow match, AKA the first match the live crowd saw. That was cool and we were hype for it. The other 3 all happened after Dynamite went off the air. That women's match felt like it went on for an eternity. :lol


----------



## Donnie

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Darby vs CIMA was :cozy Felt like a true Velocity match in the best way possible. CIMA gets better with age (and the Dragon Gate diet), and Darby is special. Love a rematch down the line. 

8 man was fun times, as was the 6 man. The women's tag match is was horrid, and I blame Corey for not rushing the ring to stop it.


----------



## The Wood

NXT Only said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit, I just randomly skipped to a bit looking for the women’s match. Saw Orange Cassidy do a shitty dive with his hands in his pockets. JR’s call at the end of the match: “There’s a lot of parity in this tag division.” Think of what parity is close to a homophone for. Fucking buried.
> 
> This is just bad WWE. It’s just a bunch of guys doing repetitive shit to each other. What makes this any different?
> 
> 
> 
> First of all “parity” means there’s depth, a bunch of good to great teams and anyone can win.
> 
> You tried so hard to shit on AEW there you made yourself look like an ass.
Click to expand...

I said think about what it’s a near homophone for. That’s why JR said it. You can tell he hates this shit. And that’s why he described what he meant by “parity” (cough) right after. He knew people would hear “parody.”



V-Trigger said:


> Stop replying to bait posts.
> 
> Also, ignore list.


It’s not bait. That was WWE choreographed shit where everyone does a dive and grabbing someone’s leg pulls them out of a fighting stance in the middle of the match. 

WWE puts on the exact same thing with the exact same guys and you shit on it. And you call me a troll? 



Beatles123 said:


> BigCy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad show but not a good show. It was worth a watch though and the hour flew by. I skipped to the end of the women's tag just to see the result, I just can't take women's wrestling seriously, call me sexist or whatever but just being honest. Darby All-In vs CIMA was the best match imo followed closely by JE vs SCU. The 8 man tag was so-so and the right length for what it was but I honestly hate seeing dives on the outside where multiple people fall, it just looks stupid imo because they hardly ever get done where it actually looks like everyone gets hit instead of everyone trying to catch the jumper.
> 
> The show presentation was decent by Shiavone and it also served as a recap show as well which is great imo especially for the people who didn't or couldn't watch Dynamite. Going to watch NWA Power now to compare.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't compare a show full of dark matches to a show the product is being built entirely around. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/S0IYRKj.png" border="0" alt="" title="Taker" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> On youtube AEW is beating NWA but thats not fair to say about them either.
Click to expand...

Are they even dark matches if you are literally airing them? That defeats the purpose of a dark match, lol. This is just a taped show. 

They are choosing to put this on TV. I don’t get this “Well you can’t compare it to their *real* show” talk. It is a real show. No one is forcing them to put their offcuts on television. Why would they want to emulate WWE with shit-tier afterthought programming? 

Someone said it’s their version of Main Event or Superstars. AEWWE.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Watched the show in bits and pieces last night. Some fun stuff, but also I kind of saw that some stuff just wasn't for me.

You can clearly tell that Allin vs. Cima was before the show because the crowd was really hot for it. I don't know who's going to cripple their knees first between Sasha or Cima doing all of these Meteoras but they are fun to watch. And Allin, for as much as people will complain about his size, he makes it work because he uses his body as a projectile weapon. Everything he does makes sense for his body type. So that was fun.

But after that everything else was just there. The 8 man tag was fun enough and the crowd popped for certain moments but they weren't really all the way there for it.

The Women's match sucked. This is part of the over exposure problem I talked about before in the sense that maybe it wasn't the best idea for these women's first match that people might see to be in front of a tired crowd that won't be as forgiving or lively for a botchy match.

And the 6 Man Tag just felt like a less exciting version of the All Out match these same guys had. And it's one of those things that I would rather wait and see Jungle Express for the 1st time in front of that audience on TNT rather than them being featured on a YouTube match, where the impact isn't the same.

So all in all, the show was fine and honestly feels like an extended version of their Road to Shows now that those are gone. But, going forward with everything I just said, it'll probably just be something I throw to the side soon enough.



Donnie said:


> Darby vs CIMA was :cozy Felt like a true Velocity match in the best way possible. CIMA gets better with age (and the Dragon Gate diet), and Darby is special. Love a rematch down the line.
> 
> 8 man was fun times, as was the 6 man. *The women's tag match is was horrid, and I blame Corey for not rushing the ring to stop it*.


If he did that he would have done what we all would have done by the time we got to the ring:

Be frozen at the sight of Penelope Ford.


----------



## Freelancer

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

I was entertained. Darby Allin vs Cima was great. The show had its flaws, but I would rather watch this over RAW.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



TD Stinger said:


> Watched the show in bits and pieces last night. Some fun stuff, but also I kind of saw that some stuff just wasn't for me.
> 
> You can clearly tell that Allin vs. Cima was before the show because the crowd was really hot for it. I don't know who's going to cripple their knees first between Sasha or Cima doing all of these Meteoras but they are fun to watch. And Allin, for as much as people will complain about his size, he makes it work because he uses his body as a projectile weapon. Everything he does makes sense for his body type. So that was fun.


I think Allin's entire style can be summed up as "You may be bigger than me, you may be stronger than me, but you'll never be crazier than me!"


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

You could tell the difference in the crowd reactions between Cima/Darby and all the other matches since it was taped before the show and the rest was taped after. 

That's gonna be something people have to accept for a 1 hour internet show.


----------



## The Wood

Taroostyles said:


> You could tell the difference in the crowd reactions between Cima/Darby and all the other matches since it was taped before the show and the rest was taped after.
> 
> That's gonna be something people have to accept for a 1 hour internet show.


Uhhh, why? 

“You just have to accept it’s shit.” No. No one does.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

You guys are such critics. Dark was badass and such a nice bonus as we have been wrestling starved for almost a week waiting on Dynamite!!!


----------



## Death Rider

Taroostyles said:


> You could tell the difference in the crowd reactions between Cima/Darby and all the other matches since it was taped before the show and the rest was taped after.
> 
> That's gonna be something people have to accept for a 1 hour internet show.


Yeah 205 live has the same problem. Everytime I have seen 205 live it has been good but they are burnt out by the time it comes on. It is a common issue as crowds suffer from burn out if shows are too long. I do think it is in part due to the best match being before the show as well though.


----------



## Jedah

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

I liked what we saw on Dark but the crowd really detracted from it in certain places, especially the women's match, which turned out good but the crowd made it so much worse. It seems like Bea Priestly is being built as the next heel to challenge Riho?

I wonder why SCU beat Jurassic Express. That team is super popular. Luchasaurus is a fucking specimen if there ever was one. He really shouldn't be in this tag team forever.


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Bro it's a YouTube show giving you free content, if you are really nitpicking it you need to find something better to do with your life. 

The crowd is gonna be burnt out after the main show, it's the same thing that happened with 205 Live.


----------



## BigCy

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



Beatles123 said:


> You can't compare a show full of dark matches to a show the product is being built entirely around. :taker
> 
> On youtube AEW is beating NWA but thats not fair to say about them either.


Sure I can. They are both on Tuesdays and they are both an hour long and showing about the same time and if AEW wants to put them up as The Wood said, then they are ripe for watching and reviewing like anything else out there. And since some of the people here thinks AEW can do no wrong then they shouldn't mind it being compared to a low budget NWA rebrand show.

Overall I thought NWA Power was better but that's because I'm more of an 'old school' fan, I thought the studio presentation was good and they had a couple good squash matches from no name enhancement talent which is something I've missed in wrestling and they advanced story pretty well with their on set segments and there was plenty of drama from the main event and after. Power honestly felt more like a 'wrestling' show than AEW. 

Anyway since this thread is about AEW Dark I thought it was a so-so watch and they have over 335k+ views compared to Powers 130k+ views. Does that mean it is a better show? Maybe to most but that is subjective anyway depending on what you like. Or it could be because they have more hype and advertisement than NWA does/did. 

I'll still be checking out Dark and Power every Tuesday unless one of them just really pisses me off but I don't see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



BigCy said:


> Sure I can. They are both on Tuesdays and they are both an hour long and showing about the same time and if AEW wants to put them up as The Wood said, then they are ripe for watching and reviewing like anything else out there. And since some of the people here thinks AEW can do no wrong then they shouldn't mind it being compared to a low budget NWA rebrand show.
> 
> Overall I thought NWA Power was better but that's because I'm more of an 'old school' fan, I thought the studio presentation was good and they had a couple good squash matches from no name enhancement talent which is something I've missed in wrestling and they advanced story pretty well with their on set segments and there was plenty of drama from the main event and after. Power honestly felt more like a 'wrestling' show than AEW.
> 
> Anyway since this thread is about AEW Dark I thought it was a so-so watch and they have over 335k+ views compared to Powers 130k+ views. Does that mean it is a better show? Maybe to most but that is subjective anyway depending on what you like. Or it could be because they have more hype and advertisement than NWA does/did.
> 
> I'll still be checking out Dark and Power every Tuesday unless one of them just really pisses me off but I don't see that happening anytime soon.


I tried to watch Powerrr, but the NWA studio era was a little before my time, so I could not get into it

And Cornette’s voice is just a channel changer for me at this point - the guy has too much venom in other areas for me to completely ignore and just take him as a commentator

But I see what they’re doing and I think they’ll find a fan base - but personally I didn’t enjoy it

For dark, i think the women’s match killed the crowd more than anything - but i agree with others, if they’re putting it up it can have the same amount of praise or critique as any other show, regardless if it is dark matches


----------



## Stellar

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Jungle Boy and Stunt really make Luchasaurus even bigger than he already is, which I am sure was their intention.

The womens match felt flat, but the rest were good matches.

I can't express enough how much I enjoy the effort of Excalibur trying to call the action in the ring.


----------



## captainzombie

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

I think here in 2019 almost 2020 we should all be lucky that we have many options finally to watch some great wrestling. I'm not looking at Dark as a full fledged show. As long as it allows those that didn't get a chance to get on Dynamite for the week to show their talent I am good with this. Maybe they should even consider to cutting this back to just 2 dark matches and maybe build highlights around the rest of the time.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Yep, 3 dark matches after show’s end is too much

3 matches (1 before, 2 after) + recap and video segments should be enough


----------



## patpat

After his Jericho match darby will be a star.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Few quick thoughts on episode one.

Darby vs CIMA was the best match of the four.

Majority of the Tag division is great but I have to say, Best Friends and Evans/Angelico are terrible signings. From that match Orange Cassidy got the biggest pop. SCU vs Jurassic Express was ok, Luchasaurus is incredibly over.

Lastly the Women's division is so fucking boring.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

*Good show. I'm so happy they are doing this. Another great way to grow your audience.*


----------



## TripleG

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Glad you all got to see the Dark Matches I saw in DC. 

Darby Vs. CIMA was the only really good match of the bunch. 

The rest were just excuses for us to pop at certain guys. Orange Cassidy and especially Luchasauras were mad over. 

I might check out AEW Dark every week just for kicks. Its basically AEW's version of Velocity, but we might get a nice surprise in there once in a while.


----------



## Aedubya

Still can't hear the music entrances


----------



## shandcraig

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



Aedubya said:


> Still can't hear the music entrances




I mean its not going to change from Dynamite as its the same show.But im so shocked they have not fixed this.It has been the same for every ppv. 


It will get fixed at some point. A lot of people are bitching about it.


----------



## Aedubya

That's the first time I've heard Evans & Angelico called the "Hybrid 2"

Is this a new thing?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

The sound was the biggest feedback on Cody’s ‘feedback’ tweet

They HAVE to get Darby’s theme right for tonight - it is one of their better ones


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



Donnie said:


> 8 man was fun times, as was the 6 man. The women's tag match is was horrid, and I blame Corey for not rushing the ring to stop it.


Man by that point I was so fucked up I just remember sitting there during that match, mouth wide open and being like "wtf this is terrible and it's over 10 minutes of my life I'll never have back"



TD Stinger said:


> If he did that he would have done what we all would have done by the time we got to the ring:
> 
> Be frozen at the sight of Penelope Ford.


Penelope is a doll for sure but I have REALLY taken a liking to Bea Priestley ever since I saw her. That girl is otherworldy sexy.



Aedubya said:


> That's the first time I've heard Evans & Angelico called the "Hybrid 2"
> 
> Is this a new thing?


Yeah same here. Has to be a new thing because seeing it on the match graphic was the first I'd ever seen or heard of it.


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Hopefully they give LAX a permanent name tonight too


----------



## Not Lying

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

I just saw the first match, first time i really take notice of these guys, I like Darby, gave me some Jeff Hardy vibes, but what the fuck is that coffin drop move? there absolutely no need for it, he's ruining his back, it's completely reckless.

LOL. Jack Evans in AEW? I haven't seen anything of this guy in almost a decade, I remember even a decade ago he was hated on the internet for being a spot monkey. 
Nice little fun match, Chuck Taylor is also someone I haven't seen anything from in a while. I am a fan of Orange Cassidy.. I don't get some of the hate I read. 

I like these 4 women, and they all have very distinctive looks, that's great! I like Ali from before, I knew her from since she was Cherry Bomb. DMD is someone new to me but I like her style and agression. Preasly has a great look and is a great wrestler, she was so quick and smooth and made things look brutal. Honestly, any of these 4 I felt were better than the 2 that were fighting for the title.


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



Corey said:


> Penelope is a doll for sure but I have REALLY taken a liking to Bea Priestley ever since I saw her. That girl is otherworldy sexy.


Ugh, really. Have you seen her face? Eww.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

That 8 man tag was too much of a fast clusterfuck. Private Party need to work on their execution. They really do look like gymnasts. They are incredibly athletic, but their moves look so fake. The headscissors were an embarrassment and that has happened in each of their AEW matches.


----------



## patpat

Alright_Mate said:


> Few quick thoughts on episode one.
> 
> Darby vs CIMA was the best match of the four.
> 
> Majority of the Tag division is great but I have to say, Best Friends and Evans/Angelico are terrible signings. From that match Orange Cassidy got the biggest pop. SCU vs Jurassic Express was ok, Luchasaurus is incredibly over.
> 
> Lastly the Women's division is so fucking boring.


 there is a LOT of work to do on the women division


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



The Wood said:


> I said think about what it’s a near homophone for. That’s why JR said it. You can tell he hates this shit. And that’s why he described what he meant by “parity” (cough) right after. He knew people would hear “parody.”
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not bait. That was WWE choreographed shit where everyone does a dive and grabbing someone’s leg pulls them out of a fighting stance in the middle of the match.
> 
> WWE puts on the exact same thing with the exact same guys and you shit on it. And you call me a troll?
> 
> 
> 
> Are they even dark matches if you are literally airing them? That defeats the purpose of a dark match, lol. This is just a taped show.
> 
> They are choosing to put this on TV. I don’t get this “Well you can’t compare it to their *real* show” talk. It is a real show. No one is forcing them to put their offcuts on television. Why would they want to emulate WWE with shit-tier afterthought programming?
> 
> Someone said it’s their version of Main Event or Superstars. AEWWE.


I'll tell you what I told @BigCy ; and what I will tell him again in response to his reply, To compare a small afterthought show to a show NWA is going to be basing all it's content around is silly and I stand by that. Of course NWA is going to have the better show. What you should compare it to is MLW. Same type of format with the same amount of content, with the same goals.

And these matches are still better than Superstars or Main Event to watch, not that you'll say that because they'll be featuring people you don't like.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182081662944976896
Janela-Omega mega :trips8


----------



## TwistedLogic

Not sure if the mods want to make an ongoing thread we can use to discuss the Dark shows each week. For now, I'm putting this up so we can start talking about next weeks show.

If you don't want to be spoiled for AEW Dark, please stay out of this thread!

Gonna start with this insane fucking spot at the end of the Omega/Janela unsanctioned match.

https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/dfrwz5/aew_spoilers_finish_to_omega_vs_janela/

Holy fuck.


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: AEW Dark Weekly Discussion Thread (Spoilers)*

We left the arena after the main show cause I have work at 7am tomorrow. 

Most painful thing ever knowing this match was coming.


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW Dark Weekly Discussion Thread (Spoilers)*

Joey Janela vs Kenny Omega Unsanctioned Lights Out Match

8 man tag match were announced for after the show

Sonny Kiss vs Peter Avalon vs Kip sabin was the pre Dynamite show dark match. Supposedly Sabin fucked up his finger really bad during the match.

The Omega match makes DARK must watch next week.


----------



## Bubbly

*Re: AEW Dark Weekly Discussion Thread (Spoilers)*

Wow Omega was on Dark? That's cool. I'll check it out when it's on YT.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW Dark Weekly Discussion Thread (Spoilers)*



Taroostyles said:


> We left the arena after the main show cause I have work at 7am tomorrow.
> 
> Most painful thing ever knowing this match was coming.


That is beyond depressing.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: AEW Dark Weekly Discussion Thread (Spoilers)*



TwistedLogic said:


> Gonna start with this insane fucking spot at the end of the Omega/Janela unsanctioned match.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/dfrwz5/aew_spoilers_finish_to_omega_vs_janela/
> 
> Holy fuck.


Jesus fucking Christ.

Janela is gonna kill himself.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: AEW Dark Weekly Discussion Thread (Spoilers)*

Omega stepping into Moxley’s world. Love it. 

But yeah more promos and backstage skits.


----------



## TheAbsentOne

*Re: AEW Dark Weekly Discussion Thread (Spoilers)*



Taroostyles said:


> We left the arena after the main show cause I have work at 7am tomorrow.
> 
> Most painful thing ever knowing this match was coming.


I have work this morning as well and I literally just got home from the AEW show, at nearly 2am haha. I'll be running on fumes at best, but it was more than worth how tired I'll be tomorrow!


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: AEW Dark Weekly Discussion Thread (Spoilers)*

Holy shit Omega vs Janela on the AEW dark show sounds great


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: AEW Dark Weekly Discussion Thread (Spoilers)*

I almost left before the Janela vs Omega match. So glad I didn't.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: AEW Dark Weekly Discussion Thread (Spoilers)*

I think they should go to Thursday for three big reasons.

1. They are still fresh on the mind of people. They should take advantage of the momentum rather than make people wait till Tuesday for a lead-in.

2. Nobody will stay away from spoilers for six days, 24 hours though. That´s acceptable. 

3. They can oversaturate the weekly market and just hurt SD on Friday a little more.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW Dark Weekly Discussion Thread (Spoilers)*



Darkest Lariat said:


> I almost left before the Janela vs Omega match. So glad I didn't.


What did you think about it? Meltzer said that people on the crowd thought that was one of the craziest matches that they have ever seen.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Re: AEW Dark Weekly Discussion Thread (Spoilers)*

Janela vs Omega sounds badass. rest is meh. i don't like the 8 men tag matches, impossible to follow and no one is gaining anything from these matches.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW Dark Weekly Discussion Thread (Spoilers)*



Death Rider said:


> Holy shit Omega vs Janela on the AEW dark show sounds great


I'm down and good move to give Mox and Omega a common opponent


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: AEW Dark Weekly Discussion Thread (Spoilers)*



V-Trigger said:


> What did you think about it? Meltzer said that people on the crowd thought that was one of the craziest matches that they have ever seen.


I wasn't sure what to think going in. I hate Janella, not his style but as a person. And Kenny being the five star king in there with him seemed like oil and water. But in the end I really thought it brought the best out of both guys. The match was crazy for sure. There's been crazier matches. It's has to be the craziest dark match ever though. They're giving away a ppv quality match here for free. It was an unheard of amount of effort for a dark match.


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW Dark Weekly Discussion Thread (Spoilers)*



Darkest Lariat said:


> I wasn't sure what to think going in. I hate Janella, not his style but as a person. And Kenny being the five star king in there with him seemed like oil and water. But in the end I really thought it brought the best out of both guys. The match was crazy for sure. There's been crazier matches. It's has to be the craziest dark match ever though. They're giving away a ppv quality match here for free. It was an unheard of amount of effort for a dark match.


Seen reviews from others who were there who said it was the best match of the night and that's saying something cause Bucks vs Private Party was fantastic. I like that they will use big names on the show and not just leave it to mid carders. Having blow away matches on it will make it must watch for fans.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: AEW Dark Weekly Discussion Thread (Spoilers)*



looper007 said:


> Seen reviews from others who were there who said it was the best match of the night and that's saying something cause Bucks vs Private Party was fantastic. I like that they will use big names on the show and not just leave it to mid carders. Having blow away matches on it will make it must watch for fans.


The big names make it worth it. But it also gives value to the new guys. Cuz here you are on paper Janela has NO BUSINESS being in the ring with Kenny Omega. Then you turn them both loose and it raises the stock of Janela. Which raises the stock of the entire brand. Now Joey can go have a feud with some other guy and pull him up. Or go on to feud with a guy who might've been out of his league before. It's really a great strategy. Now everyone means something to somebody. And that makes for great wrestling.


----------



## Claro De Luna

*Is Dark on tonight?*

Nothing has shown up yet in their YouTube channel. The NWA stream placeholder has already shown up. Is there an episode on tonight?


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*Re: Is Dark on tonight?*

It fucking better be, I want that Janela vs Omega


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: Is Dark on tonight?*

Yep it is - been waiting all week for the f’kn Kenny / Jelly match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Is Dark on tonight?*

There needs to be a stickied AEW Dark thread. I'll be watching it, NWA, and whatever three hour ppv from this year that airs on Impact on AXS. Turns out it's Slammiversary this week.


----------



## One Shed

*Re: Is Dark on tonight?*

It comes on at 4pm Pacific.


----------



## Claro De Luna

*Re: Is Dark on tonight?*

Does it start in 10 minutes? There is nothing showing yet on YouTube.


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: Is Dark on tonight?*

Yeah Tuesdays are quickly becoming the best overall night for wrestling between Dark, NWA Power, and Impact.


----------



## One Shed

*Re: Is Dark on tonight?*



Claro De Luna said:


> Does it start in 10 minutes? There is nothing showing yet on YouTube.


Yes. It is posted on their main Youtube video page.


----------



## MetalKiwi

*Re: Is Dark on tonight?*

5 mins!
Can't wait


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Is Dark on tonight?*

Who does this guy sound like? he sounds like someone but I cant place it


----------



## Claro De Luna

*Re: Is Dark on tonight?*

All good. I'm watching now.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

*Re: Is Dark on tonight?*

Does anyone else find this ref overly animated to the point of being distracting?


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Is Dark on tonight?*



GimmeABreakJess said:


> Does anyone else find this ref overly animated to the point of being distracting?


i have not noticed


----------



## One Shed

*Re: Is Dark on tonight?*

Dick Togo mention. One of the best wrestling names ever.


----------



## Claro De Luna

*Re: Is Dark on tonight?*

Good interview here with Aubrey.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: Is Dark on tonight?*

Lmao did we need a sympathy piece for the ref :lmao holy shit it's like they're doing the Naruto "no my backstory is sad too"


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

*Re: Is Dark on tonight?*



birthday_massacre said:


> i have not noticed


I take it back seeing that interview. Seems she for sure has a passion for what she's doing.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: Is Dark on tonight?*

Dinner finished just in time


----------



## IamMark

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

26k+ watching it LIVE on Youtube.


----------



## Chan Hung

Why is the crowd so quiet. Did they leave early? Also.why does JR sound like hes talking into.a cup :lol


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

OH SHIT


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: Is Dark on tonight?*



GimmeABreakJess said:


> I take it back seeing that interview. Seems she for sure has a passion for what she's doing.


Every once in awhile she reacts just a bit more than a ref should, but she’s definitely getting better about that.


----------



## MetalKiwi

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Amazing match


----------



## Boldgerg

Well that was fucking great fun.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

crazy ass match, they went all out with this one. kinda gave DARK the legitimacy it needed. hopefully next week we'll have a Young Bucks match.


----------



## AEW_19

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

The first two matches were ok but the unsanctioned match went too long. How much shit can you kick out of?

JR forgetting the name of the show at the end :laugh::laugh:


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Great episode of AEW DARK. 

Omega vs Janela was fantastic. Lived up to all the hype. That was a main event PPV quality match. Crazy they put that type of quality match on the B-Show and went all out.

Loved the Audrey Edwards interview. Clearly loves the wrestling business. WWE again not picking her up was a mistake. She could become like AEW's version of Red Shoes. A wrestling Show that makes you care for it's talent, you would have thought that work. 

8 Man tag was good TV match

3 way was ok, I think Sabian messing up his hand kind of derailed the match. Some nice moves but I don't see any of these three been breakout stars.


----------



## Mateus Tunes

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Janela is a lot of fun to watch, I'm a fan.


----------



## AEW_19

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Scorpio Sky has potential to be a star.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

"You killed Kenny" chants lmao


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Good match!


----------



## KennyOmegaa

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Omega doing the Ambrose rebound clothesline was funny shit. What a brutal match. Not sure how they're alive...


----------



## Purple Haze

The main event was awesome, it was too long, but still a great match. 
The tag match was good. 
I didn't watch the opener with those jobbers kiss and avalon.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Omega vs. Janela.....my God. The amount of crazy (and stupid) shit they did for a "Dark" match no less.

Action was good, but I like the underlying story of Omega trying to go into Mox's world, to the point of copying his moves, was a nice touch.

Skipped everything else on the show.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

What a great show. All of it. Even the ‘scrubs’ in the first match were more watchable and enjoyable than that other promotion’s main events.



TD Stinger said:


> Omega vs. Janela.....my God. The amount of crazy (and stupid) shit they did for a "Dark" match no less.
> 
> Action was good, but I like the underlying story of Omega trying to go into Mox's world, to the point of copying his moves, was a nice touch.
> 
> Skipped everything else on the show.


The rest of the show is worth checking out, too.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Can someone explain the Dark Orders gimmick? I just don't get it...


----------



## Illogical

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Omega vs. Janela was good. Nothing more. It was hard hitting but not exceptional and very overrated. It was just way too long. Kenny's an amazing wrestler but he doesn't need 25+ minutes with Joey fucking Janela.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Yeah. That match was something else. It's kinda like the Joker in that some people will think it's a masterpiece, some will say cheap and overrated while I enjoyed it and I kinda want to call it a masterpiece too but don't know if that's pure merit or the surrounding context and the audacity of the brutality. Yeah they made ya boy break out the thesaurus so obviously they did something very very right

It should've been on TV because I think it showed a side of Kenny that the TV audiences need to see more of 

On the flip side, I do agree that Kenny doesn't need to go 25 minutes with Joey fucken Janela but that's why it's a dark match so whatevs


----------



## Jedah

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

First half was shaky this week. The librarian gimmick still sucks and drags everything down with it. Sonny Kiss should have won that match. Kip Sabian is as generic as they get.

Dark Order is still bad too.

Kenny vs. Janela....those guys brutalized themselves in a fucking dark match, and it built the Moxley match up too. I just don't get why they didn't want to televise that. Seems like a waste for a dark match to be that intense. I agree it went on too long though.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



Illogical said:


> Omega vs. Janela was good. Nothing more. It was hard hitting but not exceptional and very overrated. It was just way too long. Kenny's an amazing wrestler but he doesn't need 25+ minutes with Joey fucking Janela.


:heston

THERE HE IS, I FOUND THE GUY.

I guess a 25 minute KPop performance would've been much more your liking?

:eyeroll


----------



## KennyOmegaa

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



Reggie Dunlop said:


> What a great show. All of it. Even the ‘scrubs’ in the first match were more watchable and enjoyable than that other promotion’s main events.
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the show is worth checking out, too.



Felt the same way. 
Really liked how commentary sold you on each competitor, what makes them interesting, even the undercard guys (who likely won't be featured heavily on Dynamite)


----------



## Y.2.J

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Omega v Janela was greattttttt. I wouldn't say a masterpiece but it was really good.

That ending...my goodness. 

Omega is obviously fantastic but Janela looked really good too.

AEW Dark is the shit.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Joey Janela and Kenny Omega killed it tonight with that awesome match they just had :trips8


----------



## Jazminator

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

I liked that "Dark" included a backstage promo of sorts with the Bucks and Omega.


----------



## BrahmaBull247

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Janela and Omega had a decent match, still not gonna too Mox and Janela, wasn’t very hardcore in comparison to Mox and Janela


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

I agree that Sonny Kiss should've won, big time. He's money, he's a star, he's memorable, he's a visual. Kip Sabian is just a generic wrestler


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Kenny and Joey was just about on par with the Moxley/Joey match. 

It might have gone a little too long but it was still fantastic and Janela looked the best he has in AEW so far.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Kenny did The Wacky Line :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Good show. It was nice to see some guys we haven't seen much of on Dynamite. I liked the Aubrey interview segment. Omega/Janela was very good and looked extraordinarily painful. I appreciated the great effort both men put into this and taking those hard bumps. Janela came out of that match looking very good and I respect him for being a serious bad ass.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

That's gotta be the best dark match I've ever seen. :lenny


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



Ham and Egger said:


> Can someone explain the Dark Orders gimmick? I just don't get it...


Guy cosplaying as a spartan warrior and fat luchador guy with luchador minions.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Sabian/Kiss Avalon - Actually pretty good. I don't like the Librarian gimmick but I do enjoy Avalon, the Bad Guy. Sonny Kiss is super entertaining. I agree Kip is pretty generic but he's got talent. You can tell the match was off because of Kip's hand injury but Avalon did well to make up for it.

Hybrid 2 & Dark Order/ SCU w/ Cima - I feel like you can get Hybrid 2 over if they gave Evans a mic and let him rip. Dark Order is still not clicking, it's just too out there. Hopefully they can figure out what to do with them. SCU and Cima are as good as they always are.

Omega/Janela - Wow, what a match. Respect to Janela for going through everything he goes through. It's amazing to think about the only one-on-one matches Joey has had in AEW have been against Omega and Moxley.


----------



## CM Buck

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Joey is an absolute mad man, so is Kenny for that matter.


----------



## taker1986

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Excellent episode, this company makes me invested in even the referees lol.

Janela/Omega - What a match, some of the bumps Kenny took looked pretty brutal, especially that one on the back of the table from the outside.

The people in the crowd sure got their moneys worth here. PP/Bucks and Omega/Janela match are two of tge best matches I've seen all year.


----------



## Claro De Luna

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

The show had over 30k live viewers last night. Is this a good number for a live stream on YouTube? How does the number compare to other live streams on the platform, against wrestling and non-wrestling shows? I know that the NWA show had 12k live viewers last night.


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Ten hours after AEW DARK episode 2 premiered, it has 311,791 views. That's some great stuff I have to say.


----------



## Freelancer

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

That Omega/Janella match was something else, reminded me of old school ECW. Yet again we got something that AEW put out that was far more entertaining that anything WWE is doing right now.


----------



## MetalKiwi

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

I'm really enjoying AEW DARK.
The placement is perfect. After watching a typical RAW, it'll pick you up and get you ready for AEW Dynamite!


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

I really don’t get some people.

On one hand we criticize guys for being generic, vanilla guys and then when we get actual characters or gimmicks we criticize those. 

The Librarians are 1. Over as hell with the crowd, 2. Play their roles well. 

It’s no different than Right To Censor back in the Attitude Era.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Lost it when Kenny did that wacky clothesline and Paradigm shift :LOL


----------



## patpat

The janela vs Kenny match will be underappreciated unfortunately because its Joey janela. Same match against mox or cody Rhodes and people would be screaming genius

Janela deserves credit because I dont know 3 fucking guys in this industry crazy enough to eat the shit he eats in the ring.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



Claro De Luna said:


> The show had over 30k live viewers last night. Is this a good number for a live stream on YouTube? How does the number compare to other live streams on the platform, against wrestling and non-wrestling shows? I know that the NWA show had 12k live viewers last night.


Last week they had 21k live and ended up with 800k total views in the week

So, this week better and i think will have more total views by the time dark 3 drops


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

That was a PPV mainevent caliber match! Amazing match by both Omega and Janela.

Nick's JR impression of "We're Live Pal!" to Omega was funny. Some subtle BTE stuff here and their is much appreciated.


----------



## Intimidator3

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

I’ve only seen Janela a few times and he’s impressed each time. They need to put him on Dynamite soon.

That suplex on the side of the apron and the finisher were nasty. Great match.

And how they tied this match story into the Omega/Mox story is good stuff.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Two weeks in a row watching AEW Dark and I've forgotten I'm watching a YouTube show both times. That Omega vs. Janela match was insane. What seemed at first like AEW's answer to Velocity or Heat is honestly more like Smackdown. Builds stories, advances feuds, Schiavone is great doing the hype/Control Center stuff, and yeah. It's just awesome.

Even JR seemed taken aback by what a killer match Omega and Janela had. One of the best hardcore matches I can recall in a very long time.


----------



## Illogical

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



Darkest Lariat said:


> :heston
> 
> THERE HE IS, I FOUND THE GUY.
> 
> I guess a 25 minute KPop performance would've been much more your liking?
> 
> :eyeroll


The guy who doesn't knobslob everything AEW? Yes, I am that guy. I enjoy AEW a lot and certainly more than WWE nowadays but I don't mindlessly think every single thing is great. I'm sorry that I think this match was like 3 stars instead of 5 stars like you and others.

and yes, I'd rather have watched a 25 minute kpop performance to this match. It would've been more entertaining because the crowd's not absolutely dead and they're not playing the same song for all 25 minutes.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Janella is the man, he does hardcore so well. Hopefully they get a midcard title soon because he definitely should be a contender for that. They need to get this man a feud after Full Gear.


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



















Good shit.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



V-Trigger said:


>


Joey finally says something intelligent. Jobbers like Kenny don't beat stars like Moxley.


----------



## Sephiroth766

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

These type of matches is what gets me annoyed at WWE when they still advertise Extreme Rules as "the most violent night of the year". Any no DQ match is incredibly tame, with hardly any violence. So either go all out or just drop the PPV if they won't deliver what they promise to the fans. When I think of a hardcore match, this Omega/Janela match is what I think of. It was PPV quality and a good showing by both men. I do hope Janela doesn't became type cast and can branch out but for now he is good at these matches.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



Illogical said:


> The guy who doesn't knobslob everything AEW? Yes, I am that guy. I enjoy AEW a lot and certainly more than WWE nowadays but I don't mindlessly think every single thing is great. I'm sorry that I think this match was like 3 stars instead of 5 stars like you and others.
> 
> and yes, I'd rather have watched a 25 minute kpop performance to this match. It would've been more entertaining because the crowd's not absolutely dead and they're not playing the same song for all 25 minutes.


----------



## Garty

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Omega and Janella put on a very hard hitting match. Great work by both men. Don't forget, it takes two to tango.

Omega has been working his ass off and I'm really surprised that he's taken so much punishment thus far. And there's still 3 weeks to go before the Full Gear PPV when he faces Moxley. If this match was any indication of what is to come, I can't imagine what their match will be like.


----------



## Y.2.J

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Imagine how Kenny & Joey's bodies felt the next morning...

:done


----------



## SkipMDMan

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Watched Dark today. Over the years, when I watched wrestling on tv it was WWE. I've seen an occasional "hard core" match I'm sure but I can't recall seeing anything like the Omega/Janella match. I kept waiting for one of them not to be able to continue. I can't even imagine how many Vicodins it took to get them pain free. I think it might have gone on a little long but I actually watched the entire thing and enjoyed their efforts.


----------



## kristie wilson

I love this show.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Matches for next Tuesday's DARK episode;

Joey Janela vs. Brandon Cutler
Nyla Rose vs. Leva Bates
Cody, Dustin Rhodes & Young Bucks vs. CIMA, T-Hawk & Private Party


also would be nice if we kept this thread spoiler free IMO. or at least use spoiler tags if you're gonna discuss results.




Spoiler: SPOILER



spoilers here[/SPOILER*]

delete the * for the tags to work in case some of you don't know how those work.


----------



## CM Buck

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

I must say nothing really jumps out at me for the next dark episode. May give the results a gander beforehand


----------



## CM Buck

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Can't say anything jumps out for dark. Viewing will depend on the results


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Surely my boy Joey can beat Brandon Cutler


----------



## TripleG

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

This show is basically AEW's version of Velocity - We get a bunch of post-show/pre-show dark matches, which has its fun charm of seeing matches that we wouldn't normally see, and once in a while we'll get a really cool one like Darby Vs. CIMA or Omega Vs. Janella. 

It is a fun and simple watch and I like listening to Tony Schiavone host the show too. 

Its not necessarily "must watch" (and to be honest, the match lineup for the next episode looks a little blah) but it makes for fun and easy viewing.


----------



## Death Rider

RapShepard said:


> Surely my boy Joey can beat Brandon Cutler


Brandon going to establish janela as the main jobber :troll


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Nyla Rose vs. Leva Bates


Looking forward to watching that match for Leva Bates in-ring ability and the ring attire. 0 I have no idea whether she can wrestle. If she is just half decent, with that gimmick, she will get over BIG time. It sucks for Peter Avalon, but it´s pure gold for her and she plays it well as a valet at least.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



ElTerrible said:


> Looking forward to watching that match for Leva Bates in-ring ability and the ring attire. 0 I have no idea whether she can wrestle. If she is just half decent, with that gimmick, she will get over BIG time. It sucks for Peter Avalon, but it´s pure gold for her and she plays it well as a valet at least.


She's a terrible wrestler with a great ass. That's about what it boils down to.  I have not read the results but this match with Nyla feels like a squash.


----------



## Intimidator3

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

I don’t know if it will make on the show but the after match Cody vs little Orange Cassidy was pretty cool.


----------



## umagamanc

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Joey Janela vs. Brandon Cutler
> Nyla Rose vs. Leva Bates
> Cody, Dustin Rhodes & Young Bucks vs. CIMA, T-Hawk & Private Party


Interesting line-up. I'm interested to see Joey Janela in a regular singles match. He's been impressive in his unsanctioned matches versus Moxley and Omega. I hope he picks up the victory, as Cutler doesn't really offer anything.

Nice to see T-Hawk too. I was wondering when we would start to see OWE wrestlers appear.


----------



## Y.2.J

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Anything with Janela on it has me interested.

I hope my boy can finally pick a W.


----------



## Chan Hung

The main event of Dark seems fun. 
Has MJF wrestled since the debut show?


----------



## BigCy

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

As critical as I am of AEW I really enjoyed Jazz Hands Omega vs Jelly Janela. That spot where Omega slammed Janela's Spine on the upright chairs looked so painful. There's no way I would've taken that bump when I was active so props to him for it. 82/100 match rating from me. Which translates to roughly 4*.

Next weeks Dark looks ok but nothing too exciting Will skip the Bates/Rose match but will watch the other 2.


----------



## KrysRaw1

BigCy said:


> As critical as I am of AEW I really enjoyed Jazz Hands Omega vs Jelly Janela. That spot where Omega slammed Janela's Spine on the upright chairs looked so painful. There's no way I would've taken that bump when I was active so props to him for it. 82/100 match rating from me. Which translates to roughly 4*.
> 
> Next weeks Dark looks ok but nothing too exciting Will skip the Bates/Rose match but will watch the other 2.


That chair shot on the middle of Janellas back was fucking insane


----------



## Stellar

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

If only that Nyla Rose vs. Leva Bates match had Allie included. I know that Leva and Allie weren't great together at Fyter Fest but I would think that it helps for them to be used more. Leva and Peter getting squashed probably.

Not particularly excited for this DARK card, but I guess that not all of them will have super interesting matches.


----------



## Purple Haze

The tag match look great and it's good to see Janela winning.
The women's match will probably be just a botch fest.


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



Southerner said:


> If only that Nyla Rose vs. Leva Bates match had Allie included. I know that Leva and Allie weren't great together at Fyter Fest but I would think that it helps for them to be used more. Leva and Peter getting squashed probably.
> 
> Not particularly excited for this DARK card, but I guess that not all of them will have super interesting matches.


I think you might get a Omega/Janela type classic match here and there but mostly it be job matches and large tag team matches. You get some gems there I really like Cima vs Darby Allin from the first episode. I'm looking forward to 8 man tag as I heard it was good match.

Wish we could have a AEW Dark sticky thread, so we have the recommended matches to watch and stuff.


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Not too interested in the lineup tonight but I'm off and love me some AEW so I'll probably watch it live before the NATS game. Taz on commentary is a big bonus. (Y)


----------



## Intimidator3

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Def checking out Janela after last week.

Tag match should be fun. I love seeing the Rhodes boys together.


----------



## MetalKiwi

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Is the stream up yet?


----------



## ellthom

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Taz!!!! :mark


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Why does Brandon jobber Culter has such an epic video?


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Marty Jannety 2.0 vs Justin Credible 2.0


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

when Taz is motivated he's actually pretty good.


----------



## Tilon

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



Ham and Egger said:


> Why does Brandon jobber Culter has such an epic video?


His other contract is video editing, of course!

He's really got some wrestling talent. No charisma and being on the small side is a bad combo, though.

He makes a pretty good jobber.


----------



## Captain Yesterday

Am I crazy, or did Joey come out to a different theme than the one that played after he won?


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Taz is killing it. very knowledgeable & respectful. 



Captain Yesterday said:


> Am I crazy, or did Joey come out to a different theme than the one that played after he won?


yeah. pretty sure he entered the ring with the Jurassic Express theme song. lol
QT Marshall. i remember him trolling the ROHWorld message board few years ago. good days.

Leva :trips9


----------



## Corey

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Mother of god Leva Bates is awful.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Nyla Rose gets way too much hate on these forums, I actually like her. She needs some improvement in places otherwise she isnt as bad as people seem to make out.


----------



## Captain Yesterday

Do they record the commentary at the same time the matches are going on, or do they come back a few days later and do it in a studio? Does anyone know? I'm just wondering because Taz is killing it. He sounds like he's been there since day one.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



Captain Yesterday said:


> Do they record the commentary at the same time the matches are going on, or do they come back a few days later and do it in a studio? Does anyone know? I'm just wondering because Taz is killing it. He sounds like he's been there since day one.


same time. and yeah he's been damn good. didn't expect it lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



ellthom said:


> Nyla Rose gets way too much hate on these forums, I actually like her. She needs some improvement in places otherwise she isnt as bad as people seem to make out.


She is great, cant wait to see Nyla vs Kong.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

AEW killihng it with their promos.


----------



## Claro De Luna

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Leva Bates is hot stuff.

22.5k live viewers at the moment.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Am I bugging or did they change Janela's theme?


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

They need to stop doing these pieces on the refs and backstage folk and spend that time on the wrestlers. These sad stories aren't sad when everybody is trying to be sympathetic. 

I mean 6 shows and they haven't given Mox a promo or package, yet the found time to interview a red and this QT fuck lol


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Ending was a little much


----------



## Claro De Luna

RapShepard said:


> They need to stop doing these pieces on the refs and backstage folk and spend that time on the wrestlers. These sad stories aren't sad when everybody is trying to be sympathetic.
> 
> I mean 6 shows and they haven't given Mox a promo or package, yet the found time to interview a red and this QT fuck lol


Stop bitching. I like a bit of insight into backstage happenings.


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



RapShepard said:


> They need to stop doing these pieces on the refs and backstage folk and spend that time on the wrestlers. These sad stories aren't sad when everybody is trying to be sympathetic.
> 
> I mean 6 shows and they haven't given Mox a promo or package, yet the found time to interview a red and this QT fuck lol


Moxley has a had a promo package, last week.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



Claro De Luna said:


> Stop bitching. I like a bit of insight into backstage happenings.


No you don't stop lying, nobody gives a flying fuck about QT.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



Bosnian21 said:


> Moxley has a had a promo package, last week.


Oh yeah lol, but nah really more wrestler focus less refs and backstage


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Cody is really an incredible wrestler.

The guy can go in the ring, super good at promo and he know how to interact with the crowd.


----------



## Claro De Luna

RapShepard said:


> No you don't stop lying, nobody gives a flying fuck about QT.


Who gives a fuck about Booker T? The guy was the Marty Janetty of Harlem Heat.


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*

Fun Show, especially the very good main event, the crowd loved every minute of it. I like that the top talent don't phone it in on these matches. Also great stuff with MJF outside the ring. I prefer Brandi doing this stuff then being in the ring, she make a great heel manager.

Janela match with Cutler, did what it was supposed to and shows Janela isn't all about hardcore matches and he can wrestle.

Nyla match showed what a monster she is. Leva wasn't the best, her offense looks weak as hell, and she can barely run the ropes. She's someone who should be kept to DARK tapings and only on Dynamite if it's a squash match. 

Jamie Hayter to AEW is a very good pick up. i think she's better then Bea myself, and she probably be on the same deal Bea and Riho are. Wouldn't surprise me if her and Bea team up as the top heels with Nyla of AEW division with Riho, Shida and Britt been the top faces. Fingers crossed, this means we will see some Joshi talent from Stardom soon.

Good promos and vignettes with Dark Order and Pac. 

I adored those segments with background staff from AEW, makes it feel like everyone is important and makes you care for them to succeed.

Main Event was great, I wouldn't mind Cima and T-Hawk becoming a tag team and getting involved with the tag division. Private Party are charismatic as hell and going to be stars. Dustin still has it. Bucks are great. And the day MJF turns on Cody is going to break hearts.


----------



## RapShepard

Claro De Luna said:


> Who gives a fuck about Booker T? The guy was the Marty Janetty of Harlem Heat.


Alrighty then lol


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



RapShepard said:


> They need to stop doing these pieces on the refs and backstage folk and spend that time on the wrestlers. These sad stories aren't sad when everybody is trying to be sympathetic.
> 
> I mean 6 shows and they haven't given Mox a promo or package, yet the found time to interview a red and this QT fuck lol


Disagree with you here Rap, love those packages with the staff. 

He cut a promo on the last Dynamite. Come on Rap.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



looper007 said:


> Disagree with you here Rap, love those packages with the staff.
> 
> 
> 
> He cut a promo on the last Dynamite. Come on Rap.


Yeah I forgot that in my blind rage, that's certainly my blunder. But nah I'm just not into it, they have wrestlers that time could go to, even on a show like Dark.

I'm not opposed to non-wrestlers being characters, but I'd rather it happen with time. The "hey care about this " inspirational" side character" thing isn't for me. Plus I'm really tired of the sob stories. For my personal taste too many of these backstories are falling back on "nobody gave me a chance until AEW". I wouldn't mind it if this was like AEW's version of WWE's DVD documentaries. But in kayfabe its just too samey.


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



RapShepard said:


> Yeah I forgot that in my blind rage, that's certainly my blunder. But nah I'm just not into it, they have wrestlers that time could go to, even on a show like Dark.
> 
> I'm not opposed to non-wrestlers being characters, but I'd rather it happen with time. The "hey care about this " inspirational" side character" thing isn't for me. Plus I'm really tired of the sob stories. For my personal taste too many of these backstories are falling back on "nobody gave me a chance until AEW". I wouldn't mind it if this was like AEW's version of WWE's DVD documentaries. But in kayfabe its just too samey.


Damn you heartless bastard you LOL.

No In all seriousness, I don't find them sob stories, it shows how far some of these people have come to getting to their dreams. Doesn't show WWE in too good a light mind you, how they passed on Audrey the ref I never know. But I doubt she would have got away with how she sells a match in WWE imo. I love them, makes me want to AEW succeed more then ever.

They showed promo's with SCU and PAC, again you don't have to have 20 minute promo's to get stories over. You have WWE and other wrestling companies if you want that. Plenty of choice out there.


----------



## Sir Linko

Man Taz is still one of my favorite commentators. He seemed nervous, which was weird, but I loved hearing him again. Loved him on Smackdown, hated him in TNA, he sounded great here.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



looper007 said:


> Damn you heartless bastard you LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> No In all seriousness, I don't find them sob stories, it shows how far some of these people have come to getting to their dreams. Doesn't show WWE in too good a light mind you, how they passed on Audrey the ref I never know. But I doubt she would have got away with how she sells a match in WWE imo. I love them, makes me want to AEW succeed more then ever.
> 
> 
> 
> They showed promo's with SCU and PAC, again you don't have to have 20 minute promo's to get stories over. You have WWE and other wrestling companies if you want that. Plenty of choice out there.


I don't need 20 minute promos. Their packages are great and quick. Do more of those for the actual wrestlers. The 5 minutes they spent trying to introduce and familiarize Audrey and QT could've went to a Sonny Kiss or a Britt or one of the other women. 

I disagree they're pretty sobby lol. Like Brandi being a child artist, Cutler being a nobody, Audrey and QT not getting a WWE job. I just can't feel for those stories. 

Now Darby talking about how being in the car as his drunk uncle crashed and died that's a story I can feel kayfabe or not.


----------



## patpat

RapShepard said:


> Claro De Luna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck about Booker T? The guy was the Marty Janetty of Harlem Heat.
> 
> 
> 
> Alrighty then lol
Click to expand...

 you know I agree with you. At the minimum for the referee I actually like it because they are going with her as one of their top referee if not ehei top referee and she is going to be I think pretty iconic. But that random guy from this show, I dont know him I am not interested and I dont give a F 
I think there will be promos that focus on mox and Kenny tho, and by promo I mean one like cody. Those two are their bigger star in term of potential outside of Jericho.


----------



## Chan Hung

This episode was really strong you had a women's match you had a jobber match and they had to Main Event with guys that could actually work really well so overall good job


----------



## TripleG

I like the Undesirable to Undeniable segments. Its a nice little thing to have that is fine for a B show like Dark. 

My take on the Librarians has evolved. I kind of like Peter Avalon, but Leva Bates as the semi face Librarian isn't doing it for me.


----------



## Chan Hung

I cant believe I enjoy the SHHHHHHHH gimmick now


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Still not a fan of the librarians gimmick, but Leva Bates did look a little better than the last time I saw her. Not main event material, but definitely seems to be improving. And Peter Avalon’s promo? That’s the useless waste of time shit I’m talking about that AEW does absolutely not need more of. Almost took me out of the match before it even started, but then the women actually did a decent job for what it was.


----------



## looper007

TripleG said:


> I like the Undesirable to Undeniable segments. Its a nice little thing to have that is fine for a B show like Dark.
> 
> My take on the Librarians has evolved. I kind of like Peter Avalon, but Leva Bates as the semi face Librarian isn't doing it for me.


I'm glad someone else enjoys the undesirable segments, nice to give some credit to people who aren't seen backstage.

Leva should be a straight out heel or just move her away from Avalon and let her be a face/heel enhancement talent when it's needed, Avalon is fine on his own imo. He's a good solid lower card heel that be used if you need to get over a babyface for AEW.


----------



## Taroostyles

Janela and Cutler had a solid match with the right outcome, although Cutler is by far the most indyriffic guy on the roster. 

The main event tag was so much fun and you can tell The Bucks and The Rhodes love teaming together. Really would like to see more of T Hawk as he has been impressive but not featured enough to have any significance. 

Dark continues to be a worthy hour of viewership.


----------



## RapShepard

patpat said:


> you know I agree with you. At the minimum for the referee I actually like it because they are going with her as one of their top referee if not ehei top referee and she is going to be I think pretty iconic. But that random guy from this show, I dont know him I am not interested and I dont give a F
> I think there will be promos that focus on mox and Kenny tho, and by promo I mean one like cody. Those two are their bigger star in term of potential outside of Jericho.


The ref I didn't like still, but I agree since she's clearly the star ref it can be explained sort of. But QT it's like who are you and why do I care lol. Are we going to get Terry the turnbuckle tightener next week.


----------



## BigCy

*Re: AEW DARK streaming live on YouTube every Tuesday*



looper007 said:


> Damn you heartless bastard you LOL.
> 
> No In all seriousness, I don't find them sob stories, it shows how far some of these people have come to getting to their dreams. Doesn't show WWE in too good a light mind you, how they passed on Audrey the ref I never know. But I doubt she would have got away with how she sells a match in WWE imo. I love them, makes me want to AEW succeed more then ever.
> 
> They showed promo's with SCU and PAC, again you don't have to have 20 minute promo's to get stories over. You have WWE and other wrestling companies if you want that. Plenty of choice out there.


You are probably the most dense person I've seen on here. You can't seem to comprehend the fact that NO ONE wants 20 minute promos nor has anyone asked for them and your feeble arguments have been refuted numerous times when you are constantly going on about it in almost every other post. Get a grip dude, there's more than a few people that want a little more story building and short and sweet non-wrestling segments to get the talent over more than just their in ring work would do. They seem to be listening to the many fans that want this and are adding a bit more. 

Anyway...

The show wasn't as good as the last 2 weeks imo. All-In vs CIMA was a good one for Week 1 and Omega vs Janela was way better than I expected for Week 2. The 8 Man this week wasn't terrible but not nearly as good as the first 2 matches I mentioned. Hopefully next week will be better.


----------



## looper007

Taroostyles said:


> Janela and Cutler had a solid match with the right outcome, although Cutler is by far the most indyriffic guy on the roster.
> 
> The main event tag was so much fun and you can tell The Bucks and The Rhodes love teaming together. Really would like to see more of T Hawk as he has been impressive but not featured enough to have any significance.
> 
> Dark continues to be a worthy hour of viewership.


Hawk and Cima tag team would be great imo. I'm surprised not a lot of guys from Cima's company have appeared, I've seen some stuff from them and they look good.

I loved the main event, it was just a very good fun tag match nothing serious. The crowd ate it up and i'm sure it sent them happy.

Cutler is a enhancement talent, a bit like Avalon and Leva. They should only feature on Dynamite if it's a squash match imo. 

If you give us a worthy main event then it's fine having squash matches and greener talent matches. As that's what DARK should be.


----------



## patpat

RapShepard said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know I agree with you. At the minimum for the referee I actually like it because they are going with her as one of their top referee if not ehei top referee and she is going to be I think pretty iconic. But that random guy from this show, I dont know him I am not interested and I dont give a F
> I think there will be promos that focus on mox and Kenny tho, and by promo I mean one like cody. Those two are their bigger star in term of potential outside of Jericho.
> 
> 
> 
> The ref I didn't like still, but I agree since she's clearly the star ref it can be explained sort of. But QT it's like who are you and why do I care lol. Are we going to get Terry the turnbuckle tightener next week.
Click to expand...

 they should do one for the janitor and he should explains how the cleaner omega inspired him for his job but yeah do it for the fucking talents.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> The ref I didn't like still, but I agree since she's clearly the star ref it can be explained sort of. But QT it's like who are you and why do I care lol. Are we going to get Terry the turnbuckle tightener next week.


But QT is actually going to wrestle - that was kinda the point of the segment

Here is a backstage guy, an unsung hero that lost his passion for the business - but now he is back and ready to compete

They gave you this segment with a wrestler


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I wasn’t feeling it this week - maybe as I did not watch live

Janela v Cutler was fine. Cutler is the perfect jobber
Liked the QT segment, was quite interested that he’s going to wrestle
Loved the Dark Order video
Leva v Rose - skipped through most of it
Main event was fun


----------



## Necrolust

I actually think Cutler could work ok as a heel. His in ring work does not scream baby face, and despite how he was built up and the commentators trying to put him over, the crowd is just not invested. Turn him heel, be the ungrateful ex-friend of the bucks that is pissed that they only help him now after his life was back on track, not when it was needed etc.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Necrolust said:


> I actually think Cutler could work ok as a heel. His in ring work does not scream baby face, and despite how he was built up and the commentators trying to put him over, the crowd is just not invested. Turn him heel, be the ungrateful ex-friend of the bucks that is pissed that they only help him now after his life was back on track, not when it was needed etc.


Watch the latest Sammy G vlog for a glimpse of a heel Cutler - think he can pull it off


----------



## LongPig666

Ooooo! PAC's pissed isn't he? 

Also glad that Mr Schiavone announced that Jamie Hayter will be debuting against Baker. Didn't see her in Stardom but saw her in EVE. Apart from being a great wrestler, good offense, she is a great heel and gets massive heat.


----------



## TD Stinger

Saw the matches from last night:

Janela vs. Cutler was a nothing match. The Bates vs. Nyla match felt like 30 minutes when it was actually probably 5. Thank God Leva’s shorts are so short, that’s all I’ll say.

The main event however was fun and I will say Taz still has the chops for commentating.


----------



## V-Trigger

Leva sucks and shouldn't be near a wrestling ring. She's not even "average" she's just bad.


----------



## thorn123

Didn’t really enjoy episode 3 of dark. I’m a fan of Taz though. Loving AEW as a whole.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

V-Trigger said:


> Leva sucks and shouldn't be near a wrestling ring. She's not even "average" she's just bad.


yyyyyyeah, she kinda sucks unfortunately


----------



## patpat

LifeInCattleClass said:


> RapShepard said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ref I didn't like still, but I agree since she's clearly the star ref it can be explained sort of. But QT it's like who are you and why do I care lol. Are we going to get Terry the turnbuckle tightener next week.
> 
> 
> 
> But QT is actually going to wrestle - that was kinda the point of the segment
> 
> Here is a backstage guy, an unsung hero that lost his passion for the business - but now he is back and ready to compete
> 
> They gave you this segment with a wrestler
Click to expand...

 but is he any good? You already have a roster full of guys people dont know but you will put the focus in that segment on some random cody Rhodes friend no one gives a shit about instead of portraying the wrestlers who are already in the company wrestling ans need more exposure? Come on


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

patpat said:


> but is he any good? You already have a roster full of guys people dont know but you will put the focus in that segment on some random cody Rhodes friend no one gives a shit about instead of portraying the wrestlers who are already in the company wrestling ans need more exposure? Come on


I don’t know if he’s good - but he will be in DARK this week in a tag match - so, kinda made sense that they at least prep that this week

So we don’t get - ‘oh, that backstage guy debuted and we didn’t even knew he wrestled’


----------



## patpat

LifeInCattleClass said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> but is he any good? You already have a roster full of guys people dont know but you will put the focus in that segment on some random cody Rhodes friend no one gives a shit about instead of portraying the wrestlers who are already in the company wrestling ans need more exposure? Come on
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know if he’s good - but he will be in DARK this week in a tag match - so, kinda made sense that they at least prep that this week
> 
> So we don’t get - ‘oh, that backstage guy debuted and we didn’t even knew he wrestled’
Click to expand...

 I guess we will dre 
I still think someone else deserved it


----------



## Aedubya

LongPig666 said:


> Ooooo! PAC's pissed isn't he?
> 
> Also glad that Mr Schiavone announced that Jamie Hayter will be debuting against Baker. Didn't see her in Stardom but saw her in EVE. Apart from being a great wrestler, good offense, she is a great heel and gets massive heat.


When did he announce that?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

patpat said:


> I guess we will dre
> I still think someone else deserved it


I mean - no arguments from me - there were many more deserving

I’m just pointing out the potential logic behind the call


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Aedubya said:


> When did he announce that?


AEW DARK 003


----------



## Aedubya

I just watched it and don't remember him saying it at all


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> But QT is actually going to wrestle - that was kinda the point of the segment
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a backstage guy, an unsung hero that lost his passion for the business - but now he is back and ready to compete
> 
> 
> 
> They gave you this segment with a wrestler


Didn't catch that tbh. I heard the documentary he did. Then him being at ROH they hated then he had a major neck injury and retired. Didn't catch he was wrestling. That eases some of it then if he is going to wrestles.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> Didn't catch that tbh. I heard the documentary he did. Then him being at ROH they hated then he had a major neck injury and retired. Didn't catch he was wrestling. That eases some of it then if he is going to wrestles.


Yep - in a Dark match this week against the team of Sonny and Dustin (who is a good pairing)

And he’s teaming with Avalon - which is interesting


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yep - in a Dark match this week against the team of Sonny and Dustin (who is a good pairing)
> 
> And he’s teaming with Avalon - which is interesting


That's definitely a random pairing. I wonder if Sonny and Peter will be a Dark feud will be their 2nd match


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Yeah, pretty random on QT and Avalon

In the interview, they showed a ‘wrestling’ picture of him in a ‘bathrobe’ like Avalon wears, or Sandow used to wear

Maybe he’ll be heeling it up

Sonny / Dustin though has some potential I think

Dustin can teach Sonny a lot and mentioned he is seeing him as his ‘project’ (earlier in the year)


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yeah, pretty random on QT and Avalon
> 
> In the interview, they showed a ‘wrestling’ picture of him in a ‘bathrobe’ like Avalon wears, or Sandow used to wear
> 
> Maybe he’ll be heeling it up
> 
> Sonny / Dustin though has some potential I think
> 
> Dustin can teach Sonny a lot and mentioned he is seeing him as his ‘project’ (earlier in the year)


Lmao "they got bathrobes" is a hilarious reason for a team up. 

But too bad Dustin couldn't bring over Goldust fully. But him and Kiss debating which sexualized mind games work best or trying to one up freaking out their opponents seems like fun low card shit.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> Lmao "they got bathrobes" is a hilarious reason for a team up.
> 
> But too bad Dustin couldn't bring over Goldust fully. But him and Kiss debating which sexualized mind games work best or trying to one up freaking out their opponents seems like fun low card shit.


Haha - yep, that would be a terrible reason to team up


----------



## Stellar

Only mentioning the *positive* parts..

-Taz 
-Joey Janela, super brain buster or whatever from the corner looked brutal. The commentary did well on putting it over.
-Kazarian and Scorpio Sky
-Alex Marvez is better at interviewing people than at commentary. He was fine here.
-QT 
-PAC (he really is PISSED) 
-8 man tag team match w/ Brandi and MJF on the side. Wrestlers being silly, having fun.

All were enjoyable. This episode of Dark ended up being better than I anticipated.


----------



## Intimidator3

I enjoyed the Janela/Cutler match. Kind of a different match than what I was expecting. Janela is pretty well rounded.
Women's match was just ok.
Tag match was fun. Everybody got their time. I like Cima. Dustin needing a breather after power slamming everyone was funny.
I agree about Taz, thought he did a good job. Him and Excalibur sounded pretty natural together.

And even though I think Dynamite has a good balance and I haven't been crying over promos, those Pac and Kaz/Scorpio interviews were perfect. Short, to the point, showed personality. If they do some of this on Dynamite I'd be fine with it. Pac was awesome with that bloody face.

I liked this one better than I thought I would. I've really enjoyed the whole Dark series so far. Seems like it was a good idea.


----------



## Necrolust

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Watch the latest Sammy G vlog for a glimpse of a heel Cutler - think he can pull it off


Will check it out, cheers mate.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I actually watched this week's Dark show after Dynamite concluded. It was a good show. Janela showed a different side of him and I like Cody's interview segment. The closing tag was damn good and certainly pleased the crowd.

I liked Taz, so much so that I wouldn't mind him and Excalibur as the Dark announcing team. Probably not going to happen, but it provides a different flavor than the Dynamite crew.


----------



## looper007

AEW DARK Matches for next week

*Sonny Kiss & Dustin vs Peter Avalon & QT Marshall

Jimmy Havoc vs Darby Allin vs Jack Evans 

Emi Sakura vs Sadie Gibbs vs Penelope Ford vs Allie*

Funny that Sadie Gibbs turns up to AEW again when Bea isn't around.

I'm guessing the triple threat will be MOTN

But I think the men's tag team will be a lot of fun.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Next week's triple threat should be :mark worthy. I am interested in seeing QT after that interview with him. I'm hoping that the women surprise me. Could be a solid show but they have a tough act to follow with this week's Dark.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk!

Good Episode of Dark this week. I enjoy watching Cutler try and fight from underneath and showed some good flashes of wrestling. I hadn't really seen a lot of Janela in the past but he impressed me after that Dark match with Kenny. Joey seems to have twice the personality too , of say Jimmy Havoc.

Leva was garbage. Always has been but someone needs to work with Nyla and get her working like a dominant monster. Yeah, she squashed Leva but it wasn't exactly awe inspiring. If Nyla can channel it better than I think she will be a big player. I like her work for the most part.

The 8-man tag was a nice change of pace and was a lot of fun. You could see the talent where enjoying themselves, which translated well with the crowd and myself. 

An easy watch this week and I like the little Promos/Vignettes and Tony's comments in between from the control centre. Great Stuff.


----------



## 304418

It was a good episode of Dark, but I think those promos with SCU and PAC should have been shown on Dynamite. It helps gives context to new viewers and helps to build story.

Also, WTF? Why did Janela come out Jurassic Express`s theme? Is the Janela Express a thing now?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Wow. Just watched the last Dark. 

QT Marshal looks like a classic old-school wrestler. Not a bad showing his first time out. 

Women’s match was a lot of fun. Never seen Penelope Ford or Sadie Gibbs before, but I’m now a fan of both. Allie actually looked good, too. And Emi Sakura is Emi Sakura — nothing more needs to be said. Give these girls some tv time dammit. 

Jimmy Havoc can actually wrestle. 
I like Jack Evans as a single more than in a tag team.
And I cannot get enough of Darby Allin. 

All in all it’s another very fun show.


----------



## AEW_19

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Wow. Just watched the last Dark.
> 
> QT Marshal looks like a classic old-school wrestler. Not a bad showing his first time out.
> 
> Women’s match was a lot of fun. Never seen Penelope Ford or Sadie Gibbs before, but I’m now a fan of both. Allie actually looked good, too. And Emi Sakura is Emi Sakura — nothing more needs to be said. Give these girls some tv time dammit.
> 
> Jimmy Havoc can actually wrestle.
> I like Jack Evans as a single more than in a tag team.
> And I cannot get enough of Darby Allin.
> 
> All in all it’s another very fun show.


I only have one thing to say after AEW Dark




Why the fuck does Allie have pyro? :booklel


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Penelope Ford has loads of potential, she's super athletic, but obviously still needs more experience, unfortunately, one thing AEW is going to naturally hamper you in is the fact you are only working once a week, sometimes less than that, so hopefully these guys and girls are filling the gaps somehow.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This week’s dark

1. Sonny Kiss is x10 better than people give him credit for. When he does hard-hitting offence he is very effective
2. Enjoyed QT and Avalon is slowly becoming a heat magnet
3. Sakura is the boss. I want her vs Riho for the championship
4. Darby is a superstar - I want to bump all his hate threads and give them the 1 finger salute


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Penelope Ford has loads of potential, she's super athletic, but obviously still needs more experience, unfortunately, one thing AEW is going to naturally hamper you in is the fact you are only working once a week, sometimes less than that, so hopefully these guys and girls are filling the gaps somehow.


They are doing indie bookings in-between

Also having Sakura there in a teaching role i think


----------



## Awowowow1

That finish was dope. Genuinely concerned for Jack Evans, dude either selling like a champ or got done in by that piledriver at the end.

All the matches were fun.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Dammit, another match without Jack Evans breakdancing. And heel Kip, yes!


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Kip Sabian showed a lot more personality and speaking ability than I thought. Stuff needs to be on the main show. Bad Boy indeed

The triple threat was a great match. AEW is slowly starting to resemble ECW with the wild characters, consistent storylines and hard-core overtones every week. Loved the match though. Everyone looked good. I wish Havoc got a win cuz I see value in him too but what can I say, Allin is the heartthrob and he's got wind in his sails right now

Women's match was pretty damn bad. Came together near the end but it's clear AEWs women division seems very developmental. Pretty much everyone needs some work both on character and coordination in the ring. Still, I liked being introduced to Ford. She stood out to me. I can't remember the other two generic blondes or the Japanese woman 

Sonny Kiss is gonna Sonny Kiss. He's more over than Kip Sabian, Jimmy Havoc and other guys who seem to be above him on the pecking order. He also knows what to do in the ring, like seriously. It's time to push him and give him some notable moments and wins on the show


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Another entertaining episode of Dark. The one thing I am noticing more and more and was glaringly obvious in the women's match is the almost incessant need to get a pop from the crowd after a spot or move. Sadie, Penelope and to an extent Emi were all doing it. Janela does it. I understand they are trying to get themselves over but to me, they should wrestle their match and through their ability get their appreciation from the crowd that way. Not force it.

Does anyone else see the same thing?


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

ripcitydisciple said:


> Another entertaining episode of Dark. The one thing I am noticing more and more and was glaringly obvious in the women's match is the almost incessant need to get a pop from the crowd after a spot or move. Sadie, Penelope and to an extent Emi were all doing it. Janela does it. I understand they are trying to get themselves over but to me, they should wrestle their match and through their ability get their appreciation from the crowd that way. Not force it.
> 
> Does anyone else see the same thing?


I agree. Seems like everyone. Even Havoc and Kiss who would are pretty good and can get over just on ring work. 

Idk, maybe it's a byproduct of the lack of segments and promo time. The wrestlers want to endear themselves to the crowd. Maybe it's a directive of Cody :shrug they can do without


----------



## ripcitydisciple

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> I agree. Seems like everyone. Even Havoc and Kiss who would are pretty good and can get over just on ring work.
> 
> Idk, maybe it's a byproduct of the lack of segments and promo time. The wrestlers want to endear themselves to the crowd. Maybe it's a directive of Cody :shrug they can do without


Maybe, the lack of promo time could be a factor, but how many of them would you say, could cut a good one? I think not many right now. Even if they could, cutting a promo to 300 people is far different than doing it on television in front of thousands. It seems to me though that everyone that fought in more renowned promotions, like WWE, NJPW, IMPACT, ROH know when to look for the pop from the crowd and it comes off as organic and it doesn't bogg down or make the match feel disjointed.


----------



## CM Buck

Jimmy is going to be so sore tomorrow and are we sure jack isn't dead? The dude was on another planet after that piledriver my god.

Yeah I echo the sentiments of being won over by sonny 

And that 4 way was nice. Penelope and gibbbs have serious potential


----------



## Tell em' Hawk!

Watched it this morning and it was a pretty easy viewing. Really liked the opener and was impressed with Sonny Kiss. I like the pairing of Dustin with someone less experienced as he can be a great teacher for a lot of them. Sonny's offense looks effective and Peter Avalon continues to impress. I think they will split him and Leva up soon (Thank god) and hopefully he can shed the gimmick and be a more serious heel because he can draw heat. QT can clearly work and will be another one who give wins to the young up and comers. 

I was really disappointed though,with the women's 4-way match. I'm a big fan of Sadie Gibbs (anyone who wants to legit slap Bea up, is a winner) but the whole match seemed sloppy and disjointed. Went on far too long as well with nothing of note really happening for about 10 minutes. 

Loved the MJF segment. Plays up the sympathy vote with his Childhood backstory then like a true top level heel - Boom! Turns it around and becomes the smug arrogant prick again. Fucking love it. Great believable character work. 

Main event was a fun skirmish. Jimmy Havoc is at is best in this type of scenario and I like the extra element that Jack Evans brought to the match. Huge win for Darby and he is set to be an absolute star. Liked Jimmy playing up a bit continuity after the bell by suggesting he might take a chair to Darby following the singles loss a couple of weeks ago, but the respect fist bump was a nice touch.

What more is there to say? 4 or 5 weeks in and AEW have my priority with their weekly shows thanks to some good wrestling, decent Characters and enjoyable story telling. 

You see Vince, it can be that easy.


----------



## looper007

I really like AEW Dark, gives talents who probably won't get a lot of time on Dynamite or PPV's to shine.

I think Sonny Kiss is a lot better then many give him credit for, I think if you go a bit more serious and have feuds that aren't played for laughs, he could be a great underdog babyface. Dustin is great for his age. 

The women's match was okay, Emi Sakura was the best thing in it. I think Sadie Gibbs and Penelope Ford have potential but still very green. Allie is just there for me, I just don't see it. I know a lot of TNA/Impact fans say her strongest work is on the mic and character work and that might be the case, but she doesn't seem like she be a legit contender for a title run. I still think that women's division needs major work on it and no one is going to change my mind on it.

MJF interview was great and shows why he's on for big things with AEW.

Main event was great fun, Allin is a star and will be Jeff Hardy like top babyface for AEW in next few years. Havoc is good. And great to see Evans get a bigger platform to perform on, he's a great heel as well.


----------



## Necrolust

Not my favorite dark episode, the women’s match was hard to watch at times, but I’m not the biggest fan of women’s wrestling. Good thing they have Sakura there as her experience will help their women division out a lot. Finish of the match was good.

QT Marshall, just dull and best used as a jobber, Peter Avalon is actually growing on me, Sonny Kiss is very athletic and did good. Dustin showing again what a fine performer he is. 

Main event was good, the 450 on Havoc while laying out across the chairs, fuck me, that looked painful. Evans piledriven through the table was a sick spot, Jack deserves a few extra painkillers after that match.
Darby continues to impress and build his reputation and he looks great in the ring. Loved the fistbump from Jimmy, was good.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Also please AEW.... PLEASE PLEASE do something besides generic rock music jobber things for your wrestlers. Generic hip hop, generic EDM, anything would be better


----------



## Stellar

Agreed about Sonny Kiss. He is underrated.

QT getting his time to show off was enjoyable.

The librarian thing still isn't getting over too well. Avalon is trying so hard with the local town insults to get the fans to react. Bates gets no reaction.

The 4 way Womens match, i'll give them credit for trying to make the match fun and interesting. Love Penelope Ford. Gibbs and Sakura showed how good they are. It seems to be harder for the women to get over with the crowd, especially with some not as polished in the ring.

MJF sharing a personal experience and still showing his outgoing personality at the same time.

The 3 way match was a lot of fun. Excalibur pointing out that Jack Evans was taking way too long to attack Havoc. Jack Evans I suppose wants to be seen more as an ego driven heel than thinking logically.


----------



## TD Stinger

I caught the 1st 2 matches this morning before work.

The opening tag was fine, not much more to say about it. Wouldn't mind seeing Dusting take Kiss under his wing.

The Women's 4 Way was rough. Sakura can do her thing, I see that. And the thing is Gibbs, Allie, and Penelope all have superstar looks, but none of them have the skills to back it up yet. Gibbs especially is an athletic freak, but she looked lost for most of that match, just wandering from spot to spot. Penelope has some charisma to her, but she looked lost out there too half the time. I would say Allie behind Sakura is the most capable. She's not great, but she's not half bad either. She's solid enough.


----------



## Aedubya

They definitely edited out a botch and then spliced in the move being attempted once more

It was when Gibbs trying a handstand around the neck swinging move


----------



## umagamanc

I really enjoyed this episode of AEW Dark, which continues from the previous episodes.

*Dustin/Sunny vs. QT Marshall/Avalon:* I really like the combination of Dustin/Sunny. It could be really beneficial for the career of Sonny Kiss who, I'm pleased to see, is becoming over with the audience and is attracting praise here. I think he has great potential. Avalon is growing on me too as a heel, as he is consistently drawing heat. Even if it is cheap heat, it's entertaining.

*Gibbs vs. Allie vs. Ford vs. Sakura:* This wasn't that special. Sakura is a character and it's good to have her experience around. Gibbs and Ford both have potential, yet they are not there yet. I really feel like Allie is bland.

*Allin vs. Jimmy Havoc vs. Jack Evans:* Very entertaining match. I don't think it got going immediately, however, the ending was fantastic. Havoc really is great in a hardcore environment, and I liked seeing Evans in singles competition. I like Allin, though I'm not certain about pushing him hard yet.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*I was there for the Pittsburgh show, the matches were fantastic in person including the 4 way, Sakura def saved that one tho for the crowd. Legend. Penelope is improving.

Darby was no doubr the most over person with the crowd other than Kenny Omega. That match was alot of fun.
*


----------



## Intimidator3

Better episode than I was expecting.

Tag match was good. I like Dustin better with cats like Cody or Hangman. I’ve been surprised at the heat Avalon has gotten the past couple of times I’ve seen him.

Women’s match was ok. Sakura is good. The others idk, with more work I can see Gibbs or Penelope breaking out.

3 way was great. Some brutal spots. And damn Darby is getting over. Easily the most popular non main event guy.


----------



## looper007

[hide]Big Swole & Mercedes Martinez vs Allie & Sadie Gibbs[/hide]

Looks like more women signings this week to join Shanna and Jamie in AEW.


----------



## Y.2.J

Just caught up on Dark, tomorrow I'll catch up on Dynamite.

Another good episode.
Opening tag was decent. The 4-way women match was decent too. Penelope is looking better. She's looking good too. 
MJF interview was great like always. Such a natural.
I liked the backstage interview with Kip, some supplemental info on why he's teaming up with TH2. Good stuff.
3-way main event was awesome and Darby is getting over man. What a pop for him.


----------



## thorn123

I watched one episode of Dark. Couldn’t get into it. The main event tag just seemed like everyone was having a joke. Perhaps I should give it another go. I am huge Dynamite fan.


----------



## EmbassyForever

whoever runs the AEW's twitter account is a dumbass.


----------



## Death Rider

Havoc being featured in not only a match but an interview :mark:


----------



## Oracle

EmbassyForever said:


> whoever runs the AEW's twitter account is a dumbass.


With the big flop fail announcement last week and this. 

AEW need to take more care of there social media accounts.


----------



## rbl85

EmbassyForever said:


> whoever runs the AEW's twitter account is a dumbass.


I think the problem here might come from youtube


----------



## rbl85

Oracle said:


> *With the big flop fail announcement last week and this. *
> 
> AEW need to take more care of there social media accounts.


People have to be stupid if they think that AEW would do a big announcement on twitter out of nowhere.XD


----------



## Ham and Egger

I cant find the AEW dark link.... is it not on tonight?


----------



## rbl85

Ham and Egger said:


> I cant find the AEW dark link.... is it not on tonight?


It's going to be live soon but i think they have a problem with youtude.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

this isn't a good look


----------



## rbl85

FaceTime Heel said:


> this isn't a good look


Oh my god poor soul you're going to have to wait to watch a free show….end of the world….


----------



## Jazminator

I'm looking forward to today's episode because, if I read correctly, MJF is going to be on commentary.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

rbl85 said:


> Oh my god poor soul you're going to have to wait to watch a free show….end of the world….


I said it was a bad look not that it was the end of the world. Calm that sht down.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Jazminator said:


> I'm looking forward to today's episode because, if I read correctly, MJF is going to be on commentary.


That is definitely going to be fun.

I'm looking forward to the women's tag the most. Excited to see Mercedes and Big Swole in action. 

Should be a really fun episode whenever we get it (I'm assuming daylight savings threw something off).


----------



## rbl85

FaceTime Heel said:


> That is definitely going to be fun.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the women's tag the most. Excited to see Mercedes and Big Swole in action.
> 
> Should be a really fun episode whenever we get it (I'm assuming daylight savings threw something off).


YouTube does not correct the hour automatically ?

You were right for the daylight savings because it's starting in 7min


----------



## MetalKiwi

2mins to go!


----------



## JRL

lol an hour late but it's finally starting up.


----------



## rbl85

Oh Dasha


----------



## EmbassyForever

oh shit MJF on commentary


----------



## Ham and Egger

Shawn doesn't have it. He really don't. And now he's wrestling the resident comedy goof.


----------



## Claro De Luna

Isn't Impact on now as well? A bit of competition there.


----------



## rbl85

MJF logic :

Olive oïl is made out of olive

Coconut oïl is made out of Coconut

Baby oïl is made of ….XD


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Claro De Luna said:


> Isn't Impact on now as well? A bit of competition there.


Impact starts when Dark goes off

EDIT: Didn't realize that the time has changed.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Michael Nakazawa is garbage comedy.


----------



## Claro De Luna

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Impact starts when Dark goes off.


This would usually be the case but Dark has come on an hour late. This will clash with Impact. Also Impact taking shots at AEW on Twitter, at the fact that Dark was delayed.


----------



## RapShepard

That sucked but at least Spears got something. Maybe they'll slowly build him


----------



## RapShepard

Ham and Egger said:


> Michael Nakazawa is garbage comedy.


The oil slip senton is good character work though


----------



## rbl85

Claro De Luna said:


> This would usually be the case but Dark has come on an hour late. This will clash with Impact. Also Impact taking shots at AEW on Twitter, at the fact that Dark was delayed.


It's not like AEW did it on purpose….


----------



## EmbassyForever

MJF is gold. im actually going to watch this match because of him.


----------



## tallmak

Is AEW Dark filmed before the live broadcast or after?


----------



## RapShepard

tallmak said:


> Is AEW Dark filmed before the live broadcast or after?


Both one match is filmed before the show, then two after


----------



## Ham and Egger

AEWs womens division is so trash.


----------



## Claro De Luna

Joey Janela responding to Impact taking a shot at AEW Dark. He says Impact filmed their PPV on a cell phone lol.

Sami Callihan taking a shot at how real men drink beer not bubbly like bitches. AEW vs Impact in the works?


----------



## Jazminator

Claro De Luna said:


> Sami Callihan taking a shot at how real men drink beer not bubbly like bitches. AEW vs Impact in the works?


Can you imagine a Moxley vs Callihan "lights out" match? :rollins4


----------



## Oracle

The main issue is the matches for the women are far to long.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Oracle said:


> The main issue is the matches for the women are far to long.


Seriously! This should have ended 5 minutes ago. It should be a showcase for the babyfaces, all this back and forth doesn't get anyone over.


----------



## RiverFenix

AEW shouldn't punch down at Impact. Impact is making overt effort to glom off AEW. AEW is best to ignore them.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Women's matches are WAY too long.

That being said, the video packages they are doing on Britt Baker have been fantastic, she needs more experience, but she should be a pillar of the women's division.


----------



## taker1986

Britt v Bea at full gear just announced


----------



## Jazminator

Britt's promo was really good. She showed a little bit of a vicious side. Her actual finisher hold is questionable, however. If she did that to me, I'd just bite down really hard.


----------



## AEW_19

Good promo there


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Baker Vs. Bea is on the pre-show, lame.


----------



## Jazminator

Tony changed his pants.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Is Janela high!?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

There are way too many people that rock the long hair look in professional wrestling, literally 3 people in this match have the same hair style lmao.


----------



## Claro De Luna

The Inbred Goatman said:


> There are way too many people that rock the long hair look in professional wrestling, literally 3 people in this match have the same hair style lmao.


The fourth guy has a comb over lol.


----------



## RapShepard

Hopefully my boy Janela gets a win. Homie has loss all his matches official and unofficial lol


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Claro De Luna said:


> The fourth guy has a comb over lol.


One of the more disgusting comb overs I've seen, Jimmy Havoc's whole look is abysmal.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Pointless staple gun spot along with blood because that's all Jimmy Havok has to offer.:lmao

Ok, that ending angle with Janela and Spears got DARK!


----------



## RapShepard

And we got one in the win column, boo don't put him in a feud with Spears lol


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Stapler shit is fucking repulsive.


----------



## rbl85

I think Stunt might be injured


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Oh, that bit with Spears and Janela was awesome, I can get behind that.


----------



## Gh0stFace

MJF is GOD LMFAOOOO... Please have this man on commentary for life


----------



## looper007

Overall a decent episode of DARK, no matches will be making it on any Best of AEW DARK DVDs but I liked the main event, I think big Swole is a very good addition to the women's division, Gibb's has a ton of potential still too green to go into any serious feuds imo, Allie is just Allie, solid mid carder. Martinez be someone who be great to come in for the odd feud here and there.

Really liked Britt's promo on Bea, surprised Bea vs Britt on the pre show and not the main card. It has the most build from any women match so far. I think Bea should be winning this and moving onto a title feud maybe. Britt needs some time away from any serious feuds just to work on getting better in the ring.

Janela vs Spears, if janela can get a good match out of Spears then it be a decent 2nd or 3rd from bottom match on Full Gear. Liked the ending with Blanchard and Spears and the smoke on Janela's tongue. 

Damn Dasha Fuentes is definitely going to show WWE what they missed out on with her. Easy on the eye and charismatic.

MJF on commentary was awesome. "He's like a Squirrel with Rabies"


----------



## rbl85

Dasha had her first wrestling match a few days ago.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

rbl85 said:


> Dasha had her first wrestling match a few days ago.


She's super athletic, definitely needs polishing, but has a ton of potential.

And she looks great.


----------



## Massey24

Claro De Luna said:


> This would usually be the case but Dark has come on an hour late. This will clash with Impact. Also Impact taking shots at AEW on Twitter, at the fact that Dark was delayed.


I didn't even know Impact was on Tuesdays lol

I usually watch Powerrr after Dark.

This week's Dark wasn't very entertaining really.


----------



## looper007

Massey24 said:


> I didn't even know Impact was on Tuesdays lol
> 
> I usually watch Powerrr after Dark.
> 
> This week's Dark wasn't very entertaining really.


It had a few good things, MJF on commentary, Dasha, Britt promo, two new matches added to the Full Gear card, and the main event was fun.

But yeah I don't think every Dark episode will be blow away good, you probably get the odd show with a great match that's must see but it be mostly like this.


----------



## looper007

The Inbred Goatman said:


> She's super aesthetic, definitely needs polishing, but has a ton of potential.
> 
> And she looks great.


Shows she's not the robotic presence that many saw on WWE tv. 

If she get's to a good level in the ring, you could have her move into the in ring action. She looks like a star, but that's not enough these days.


----------



## Massey24

looper007 said:


> It had a few good things, MJF on commentary, Dasha, Britt promo, two new matches added to the Full Gear card, and the main event was fun.
> 
> But yeah I don't think every Dark episode will be blow away good, you probably get the odd show with a great match that's must see but it be mostly like this.


The Baker segment was definitely the highlight of the show


----------



## Claro De Luna

Massey24 said:


> I didn't even know Impact was on Tuesdays lol
> 
> I usually watch Powerrr after Dark.
> 
> This week's Dark wasn't very entertaining really.


Yeh it's the new time slot since moving to AXS a couple of weeks back. They have a fresh look and feel. Gone back to the red and black colour theme.


----------



## Intimidator3

MJF was hilarious. Respect to Excalibur for not letting it throw him off.

Thank goodness Spears got a win. I was ready to tell Tully to drop that guy.

Sadie has potential.

Luchasauras needs to hurry and get back. Janela could be a top mid card guy.


----------



## looper007

Intimidator3 said:


> MJF was hilarious. Respect to Excalibur for not letting it throw him off.
> 
> Thank goodness Spears got a win. I was ready to tell Tully to drop that guy.
> 
> *Sadie has potential.*
> 
> Luchasauras needs to hurry and get back. Janela could be a top mid card guy.


Sadie definitely has something to her, don't think she's ready yet to put in a Dynamite level feud just now. Plus I get the feeling that they are keeping her and Bea away from each other, as both don't work the same shows. I think until Bea is probably away from AEW for a while, then I could see Sadie being pushed.

I liked Big Swole in that match,seems to have something about her.


----------



## Gh0stFace

AEW DARK > RAW ... even this episode. MJF > God


----------



## Intimidator3

looper007 said:


> I liked Big Swole in that match,seems to have something about her.


Yeah she’s got some style if she can make it all come together.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Ham and Egger said:


> Pointless staple gun spot along with blood because that's all Jimmy Havok has to offer.:lmao
> 
> Ok, that ending angle with Janela and Spears got DARK!


Actually, no it's not. If you remember, back at Double or Nothing in The Casino Battle Royale, Havok stapled a lit cigarette to Joey's head. I love the fact they didn't forget that happened and Janela gave Havok a receipt.

Continuity.


----------



## Sir Linko

"That means I can rip your fucking jaw off..." at this moment I am a Britt Baker fan. Full Gear is looking fantastic right now.

Also. At what point do these from Undesireable to Undeniables either stop or get super awkward because that wrestler is not being used at that point? Kind of felt that way with Havoc tonight. Glad hes in good spirits but he has no direction right now. Hopefully he gets one soon, love his presence 



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Big Swole = ready for TV, pretty good 

Sadie Gibbs = pretty good but a little development

Mercedes Martinez = great

Allie = pretty damn bad overall but really good at selling. Needs a ton of work

Nakazawa v Spears = kinda funny but ultimately just a skip from me. Spears looks really cool, it's crazy what a change of scenery did for him. I LIKE Michael Nakazawa I just don't like his gimmick, at all 

Britt Baker cut a good promo in terms of how she spoke. Like, I'm glad she can speak, I didn't know. But the storyline gets a little too close to breaking kayfabe for me 

Marko Stunt is no buys for me so I skipped the last match


----------



## TripleG

The best part about this week's episode was MJF on commentary. 

It reminded me of how Bobby Heenan could make any match worth watching with his screwball comedy routine. 

I need MJF to call every single Marko Stunt match from now on. Please and thank you.


----------



## Necrolust

Again a decent episode, MJF made even Marko Stunt entertaining to watch, was good and made the match for me.

I would really like to see Jimmy in a meaningful angle, the undesirable to undeniable is great, you got a great understanding of Jimmy and his character after just 5 mins.

The Spears - Janella ending was great, looks like Jelly Janella will get a small push, they they’re surprised with how well he’s gotten over.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Jack Perry is a future star main event whether its in AEW or WWE.


----------



## umagamanc

Probably the worst episode of AEW Dark to date, although it was still okay.

*Shawn Spears vs. Michael Nakazawa:* Not massively into Nakazawa's comedy routine, but I let it pass, considering he is largely in a jobber role. Good that Spears picked up the victory.

*Big Swole & Mercedes Martinez vs. Allie & Sadie Gibbs:* This tag team match was very clunky and bad at first, although it improved towards the end. Big Swole and Sadie Gibbs both have potential - Gibbs particularly had some bright spots, although she's still a little uncoordinated. Mercedes is just excellent, although she was dragged down in this match. Allie is really bland and bad. Really not a good acquisition for AEW. So, Allie & Gibbs really had no business picking up a victory over Martinez.

*Jungle Express vs. Jimmy Havoc & Joey Janela:* I'm glad that Havoc & Janela picked up the victory. I'm still against Marko Stunt being featured so heavily. I can't suspend my disbelief that much; I feel he ruins the legitimacy of those he's in the ring against. He had no business kicking out of two piledrivers.

The best parts of the episode were outside the matches:
- Nice to see personality from Britt Baker in her promo.
- Interesting ending with Spears and Janela.
- MJF on commentary.
- Dasha Fuentes.


----------



## rbl85

Strangely i thought that Mercedes was the least good of the 4 women tag team match.


----------



## EmbassyForever

weak show but absolutely loved the ending & MJF.


----------



## LongPig666

Brit Baker: "And I also want you to keep in the back of your head that at any given moment I can totally dislodge your mandible from your temporomandibular joints..........that means I can rip your fucking jaw off your face Bea!" - I liked that bit.

On "Undesirable to undeniable" when Cody asked Jimmy how he over came being undesirable, he should have said "mercilessly beating Jim Smallman to a pulp. Everyone started liking me from that point"


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Well.... I really liked Britt’s promo


----------



## Freelancer

Not the best Dark episode, but still enjoyable. Anything with MJF is gold. I've said Jungle Boy is a future star since the first time I saw him. The cigarette thing at the end was interesting, looking forward to see where they go with it.

As for Marco Stunt, lets just say they need Luchasaurus back.....


----------



## BigCy

Weak episode. Couldn't really get into it. Glad Spears won, I don't like Nakazawa's "comedy" at all, just looks stupid, at least Orange Cassidy is entertaining. Marko Stunt can still piss off and just be a maskot, they should have just done Jungle Boy w/Marko in the corner vs Havok w/Jelly in the corner. 

Inb4 Blocked/Ignored
Inb4 "Troll!"


----------



## Stellar

This may be my least favorite Dark episode so far. It was still decent, but not as good as in the past.

Positives:
-MJF keeping Excalibur on his toes and making him chuckle slightly.
-Dasha Fuentes, keeping Tony on his toes.
-Womens match was the best match of the episode for me.
-Still like Jurassic Express, even though the main attraction of that group is out with an injury.
-Britt Baker

Negatives:
-I don't see what others do in Jimmy Havoc. He sounded so overly bitter as if that is how he is away from wrestling (regardless that "it's part of his character") and that was probably the worst "Undesirable" segment so far. Neither is he that interesting in the ring besides being hardcore. Joey Janela and Darby Allin are more interesting and all around talented than him.


----------



## TripleG

The matches were very weak this episode. They just seemed to drag on and on and had no life to them. 

As for Tony Schiavone's new co-host, Dasha Gonzalez (did I have that right?), did anyone notice that she changed outfits in-between segments? You'd think they'd keep some kind of continuity there, but hey. 

There were two things I liked about this edition of Dark: 

1) MJF on Commentary = He was gold! His baby oil bit was great. His rants against Marko Stunt were great. The dude is just awesome. It reminded me of how Bobby Heenan could make any match worth watching by doing a comedy routine. MJF was MVP this week. 

2) Britt Baker's Promo = I'm not a fan of blurring the lines between work and shoot, but she had some nice lines in there with some intensity.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Southerner said:


> This may be my least favorite Dark episode so far. It was still decent, but not as good as in the past.
> 
> Positives:
> -MJF keeping Excalibur on his toes and making him chuckle slightly.
> -Dasha Fuentes, keeping Tony on his toes.
> -Womens match was the best match of the episode for me.
> -Still like Jurassic Express, even though the main attraction of that group is out with an injury.
> -Britt Baker
> 
> Negatives:
> -I don't see what others do in Jimmy Havoc. He sounded so overly bitter as if that is how he is away from wrestling (regardless that "it's part of his character") and that was probably the worst "Undesirable" segment so far. Neither is he that interesting in the ring besides being hardcore. Joey Janela and Darby Allin are more interesting and all around talented than him.


Havoc as a quasi heel, face, who-knows-what - is not doing anything for me

They need to lean into his horror roots

But.... I have a feeling he is two steps away from totally destroying somebody and starting a blood feud

My preference would be a super babyface like JB

Havoc can kill Marko and JB and him can do a mega feud. They both need something like this

Maybe after full gear


----------



## Aedubya

Does Dasha wrestle too then?


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Havoc being bitter and unlikeable was solid development. I've heard he works brilliantly as a despicable heel and is good at getting hated. I think his Cody interview was a solid first step

Dasha needs to completely replace and eclipse Tony Schiavone. He's just not a good look for the brand. Stick to less visible roles


----------



## Sir Linko

Now that I'm home from work, I can finally give MY review, because that's all that matters.... rite guys? rite? 

This is definitely the worst dark episode, but it really doesn't matter, Dark isn't there to be a consistently great show. It has its purpose and it served it well even last night. There was some bright spots, but not too many. To me, all of the matches felt very sloppy, even the Main Event.

Speaking of which.... Janela staples Jimmy Havoc's forehead and later Jimmy Havoc secures the victory by pulling Jungle Boy out of the ring? Felt odd to me, but I guess that was just a bit of a pointless spot. Would have been cool to sell it as "Wins matter so much no matter how much turmoil your team is going through, you worry about the win first." I guess Janela sold that when he didn't let Havoc get DQ'd, but hammer that point home later on, idk. Maybe I'm nitpicking.

The best parts about it though was Shawn Spears getting involved with Joey Janela and Britt Baker. Fuck yea, both guys deserve to be used, and Janela as a badass face with Spears working as the influenced "I'll do whatever it takes to be great" so he blindly follows Tully Blanchard. Britt Baker made me a fan with her little promo. At first I was cringing pretty hard when she was using direct dentist references, then she brought it back home with, "That means I can rip your fucking jaw off". Yes it does. Loving it, I just hope they put both segments on the main show, so that the audience who doesn't watch youtube can follow along as well. 

All in all, AEW Dark gave a chance for workers to work with eachother, gave a chance for people to show themselves off and work on their craft in front of another live crowd in the AEW Style / production. It served its purpose, just wasn't that amazing.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Sir Linko said:


> It served its purpose, *just wasn't that amazing*.


And that, kids, is why it's 'dark'.


----------



## Death Rider

On Havoc, his best ever run was as a fucking evil heel and I mean fucking evil. Guy is at his best being an evil cunt. So his top run in progress started with him debuting looking to escape his hardcore roots. He did a few matches lost each one including one to Zack Sabre Jr with Nigel McGuniess as ref. Nigel told Jimmy he did not need the hardcore stuff. Anyway Jim the promoter asked Jimmy to face one half of the London Riots as they were causing choas in a hardcore match. Jimmy in return asked for a match anytime any place and whatever match we wanted. Later he turned on Jim sighting being asked to do a hardcore match. Noticeably by this point he had not won a match. From there Mark andrews went through two match to become champion. Havoc comes out and demands his match using the stip from above. When Jim says no he pours gasoline on Andrew after battering him and his tag team partner Eddie Dennis with a steel chair. From there Jimmy was just an evil heel including at one point threatening to cut off a young kid's ear. Will Ospreay leading to the best progress feud by far.

Havoc is someone at his best in a proper feud and when he has a story to work with. I totally get why people are not into him at the moment as he is someone who works best when he is an evil heel in a blood feud or at least an actual feud


----------



## looper007

AEW DARK Matches for next week

*Big Swole vs Hikaru Shida

Leva Bates & Nyla Rose vs. Shalandra Royal & Shazza McKenzie

SCU & CIMA vs. TH2 & Kip Sabian*

Arn Anderson is guest commentator with Excalibur and Golden Boy.

Shida match and men's 6 tag should be good. And great to see Anderson on the desk, also Golden Boy.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Aedubya said:


> Does Dasha wrestle too then?


She's started, I watched clips of her, and you can tell she's super green, but she's very athletic and has kind of a natural charisma to her. I think she has potential if she sticks with it.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk!

Hit and miss for me this week but, at only an hour long, it wasn't too much of a chore. 

The Spears - Naka match was just a match. Spears needed an easy win and it did just that. 

Allie/Sadie v Mercedes/Swole - Holy Shit. What a fucking mess. A few things I noticed:
1 -Mercedes is probably the best wrestler the company has. She deserves to be put on TV 
2- Sadie Gibbs. Green as grass but still has a good presence and very athletic. Not to mention strong and looks like she could kick someone's ass
3- "Swole" by name - didn't do a single power move so what the fuck? Is her name/gimmick just that because she has big arms? 
4- Allie. She makes Aaliyah and Taynara look like Asuka in terms of in-ring ability.
It's a shame because I've got good hopes for the division in the future, but right now? It's bleak.

The Tag match in the main event was a fun showcase in which JB looked good as always. Can take or leave Marko but hopefully he steps aside when Luchasaurus is back. Jimmy and Joey having their issues will lead to a fantastic , no-fucks-given, garbage match 

Good Little promo package on Britt vs Bea although I still don't care to watch anything that features the latter. Just as well it's on the free buy in cos you couldn't even pay me to watch those two. 

Overall, a relatively enjoyable one hour of rasslin.


----------



## 304418

The Spears-Nakazawa match was just there to give Spears a win. Nothing much to say about it.

Dasha Gonzales is a great addition to Dark.

There was a brief cut at the beginning of the women’s tag match. In light of the fatal four way match having numerous cuts the previous week, I’m not sure why this keeps happening.

Good tag team main event.

It's kind of interesting that a lot of the backstage stuff to develop feuds is happening on Dark instead of Dynamite. Also wow to Schiavone's reaction to Spears attack on Janela on Dark not matching up with his reaction on Dynamite.


----------



## Aedubya

Yeah there have been some notable 'cuts' during matches on Dark, some odd ones too - like a botched move, then having the move done correctly edited in jarringly
Notably last week with sadie gibbs


----------



## looper007

*AEW DARK from Charlotte will air tonight instead of Tuesday*

Just the heads up

That's cool, maybe they will have matches before the Buy In at Full Gear that will appear on AEW Dark next week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: AEW DARK from Charlotte will air tonight instead of Tuesday*

Thanks for the info. Now I'll have two Darks and one Powerrr to watch rather than Smackdown. :lol


----------



## rbl85

*Re: AEW DARK from Charlotte will air tonight instead of Tuesday*

That's great.


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW DARK from Charlotte will air tonight instead of Tuesday*



THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> Thanks for the info. No I'll have two Darks and one Powerrr to watch rather than Smackdown. :lol


I heard that Shida vs Swole and 6 tag man match were good, so definitely worth watching.

I do wonder if this is just the case for PPV weeks and we won't get extra matches before the Buy In tomorrow.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW DARK from Charlotte will air tonight instead of Tuesday*

Probably to include some of the Countdown to Full Gear Youtube webisode. 

Wish this was scheduled and announced sooner than just basically springing it on fans a couple of hours before.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: AEW DARK from Charlotte will air tonight instead of Tuesday*

I’m gonna play bad cop here and say it’s because SD is pre-taped this week, making it slightly vulnerable to a disruption, and they want to stick it to Vince just a little. Or there’s an angle they want to play up to boost interest in Full Gear. Whatever, I’m glad now cos there’s usually fuck-all on tv in Fridays.


----------



## Chan Hung

I mean it is kind of smart for them to put it on today if you think about it LOL it's a Vince move anyways


----------



## Massey24

Arn!


----------



## EmbassyForever

the weekly MINUS 5 STARS womens match from AEW.
they have pretty good thing going with Shida, Riho, Big Swolle, Bea and Shanna. even Britt and possibly Awesome Kong. just stick with them.

the other girls (Allie, Leva, Brandi, Penelope Ford) have no business being in the ring.


----------



## RiverFenix

Has Hybrid 2 won a match in AEW? 

That match was a bit too telegraphed for Cima's spots.


----------



## looper007

Solid Episode

Shida vs Swole was a good match. Swole showed a lot more potential here probably helped that she was in the ring with Shida. Good match. Fair play to Shida giving a interview in English and AEW aren't trying to hide the fact and let her show some personality. She'll get better with more mic time.

Nyla match did what it was supposed to do and show Nyla as a monster. Leva stuff did nothing for me, keep her as a valet for Avalon imo. Solid Interview from Nyla.

Main Event was good, they clearly didn't go all out and kept things simple. Evans is a great heel though and Cima is great.

Disappointed that they didn't even bother to give AEW women's title match at least a small vignette. Poor Emi Sakura has done more promoting the shit out of the match then AEW done. I call them out when they don't do well, and they've let those two women down badly.

Did we need another Cody/Jericho vignette.


----------



## Massey24

Decent episode I guess. I enjoyed the promos and segments. I do agree with looper007 about them letting down the women's division here. 

Each match was okay at best. I don't care much for Swole, the women's tag was a glorified squash match. Main event was motn


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW DARK from Charlotte will air tonight instead of Tuesday*

Is the episode worth watching?


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW DARK from Charlotte will air tonight instead of Tuesday*



RapShepard said:


> Is the episode worth watching?


I liked the Shida/Swole and Main event but I don't know if you like women matches and 6 men tags. It was a good solid episode like most AEW Dark episodes have been besides the second episode.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW DARK from Charlotte will air tonight instead of Tuesday*



looper007 said:


> I liked the Shida/Swole and Main event but I don't know if you like women matches and 6 men tags. It was a good solid episode like most AEW Dark episodes have been besides the second episode.


I'll give Swole a chance she gives Rhea Ripley vibes. Who's the 6 man tag


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW DARK from Charlotte will air tonight instead of Tuesday*



RapShepard said:


> I'll give Swole a chance she gives Rhea Ripley vibes. Who's the 6 man tag


SCu/Cima vs The Hybrid 2/Kip Sabian


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: AEW DARK from Charlotte will air tonight instead of Tuesday*

Kazarian, Sky and Cima vs Evans, Angelico and Sabian. 

On an aside, maybe this aired now because there was going to be a preemption for Tuesday's slot.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW DARK from Charlotte will air tonight instead of Tuesday*



looper007 said:


> SCu/Cima vs The Hybrid 2/Kip Sabian


Don't dig Cima and Sabian. But SCU is fun and so are The Hybrid 2 with theit annoying ass outfits lol.


----------



## looper007

*Re: AEW DARK from Charlotte will air tonight instead of Tuesday*



RapShepard said:


> Don't dig Cima and Sabian. But SCU is fun and so are The Hybrid 2 with theit annoying ass outfits lol.


Cima is great. Sabian is a good talent, decent mid carder. I love the Hybrid 2 just whiny ass heels are always the best but those outfits are something else lol.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: AEW DARK from Charlotte will air tonight instead of Tuesday*



looper007 said:


> Cima is great. Sabian is a good talent, decent mid carder. I love the Hybrid 2 just whiny ass heels are always the best but those outfits are something else lol.


Exactly good bitch heels, and those outfits are just heat getters. I can't ever recall actual hating an outfit, like I've seen ones that suck. But these legit make me mad lol.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: AEW DARK from Charlotte will air tonight instead of Tuesday*

Didn´t know Shida understands English very well and also speaks it well enough to get a point across and be struggle cute at the same time.


----------



## Corey

Definitely think they uploaded this week's show early to continue to hype up Full Gear and get people to buy it. Very smart move imo. They're promoting VERY well. (Y)


----------



## Sir Linko

Hope Dark keeps coming out on fridays! 

Shida is amazing as always but big Swole sells like a fucking champ. An underrated art in wrestling now. Her offense is great but she will be a huge babyface with her selling.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Corey said:


> Definitely think they uploaded this week's show early to continue to hype up Full Gear and get people to buy it. Very smart move imo. They're promoting VERY well. (Y)


They had Dark tonight because of Full Gear being tomorrow and the matches would be outdated after the PPV and Wednesday. This company continues to impress me with their continuity.


----------



## DGenerationMC

It'd be cool if for now on, we sometimes get Dark on the Friday before PPVs.


----------



## Geeee

Big Swole's music is just Jimmy Havoc's music with hip hop noises instead of metal noises.

Both 5 second loops, like a ring tone LOL


----------



## Corey

Geeee said:


> Big Swole's music is just Jimmy Havoc's music with hip hop noises instead of metal noises.
> 
> Both 5 second loops, like a ring tone LOL


How can you even hear anything? The audio for Dark is so bad. :lol


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Allie is garbage. She hits like she's at a goddamn sleep over pillow fight. It's embarrassing to watch.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

My god, Hikaru Shida came of as the most likable face ever in that Dark Promo.

She's got way more potential than Riho as a top women's star, better look, better wrestler, way more charming. She can be huge(bias aside).


----------



## looper007

The Inbred Goatman said:


> My god, Hikaru Shida came of as the most likable face ever in that Dark Promo.
> 
> She's got way more potential than Riho as a top women's star, better look, better wrestler, way more charming. She can be huge(bias aside).


Riho has got that something to her that the fan's love, going to be tough to topple her. But it was really 50/50 with the crowd reactions with her and Swole at that Dark Match. I think Shida will do very well in AEW.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

I was actually impressed with her English. I know she's an actress as well and that can only open more doors for her down the line.


----------



## looper007

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> I was actually impressed with her English. I know she's an actress as well and that can only open more doors for her down the line.


More practice and more interviews will help her get better, she's got a good grasp of it.


----------



## Oracle

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> I was actually impressed with her English. I know she's an actress as well and that can only open more doors for her down the line.


IIRC She wants to slowly transition out of Wrestling and do a lot more acting which is a big reason why she moved America.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Leva Bates ass. Nuff said


----------



## ElTerrible

RainmakerV2 said:


> Leva Bates ass. Nuff said


I hope they make use of her and Nyla as a tag team. That´s a chance to have a simple midcard feud. Have Nyla win all the matches, while Leva just stands around, but then Leva rubs it into Avalon´s face all the time how she is more successful (W-L records and such). Have a mixed tag match with Avalon/Leva, where they lose, then Leva say Nyla is a better wrestler than you. It´s on PPV match Avalon vs. Nyla. Avalon goes over in a 10-12 minute match. Afterwards Leva tries to get her hand raised with his and he levels her. Leva finds herself a new male protege and you have the next feud with Avalon build in already.


----------



## TD Stinger

I only saw the 2 women's matches.

Hikaru feels like she will be their top star one day with her looks and skills. And her English isn't bad either. Swole can do some impressive things, but i'm still not sold on her for a full match.

*The other match was a 10 minute squash that could have been 3. The only redeeming part about it being Leva's ass bouncing up and down on the apron (you knew what you were doing camera man). Moving on.


----------



## Death Rider

ElTerrible said:


> I hope they make use of her and Nyla as a tag team. That´s a chance to have a simple midcard feud. Have Nyla win all the matches, while Leva just stands around, but then Leva rubs it into Avalon´s face all the time how she is more successful (W-L records and such). Have a mixed tag match with Avalon/Leva, where they lose, then Leva say Nyla is a better wrestler than you. It´s on PPV match Avalon vs. Nyla. Avalon goes over in a 10-12 minute match. Afterwards Leva tries to get her hand raised with his and he levels her. Leva finds herself a new male protege and you have the next feud with Avalon build in already.


This is a cool idea but Khan has said they are not doing intergender matches irrc so doubt it would happen. Cool idea though


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I watched the last to Darks last night. Both Sadie Gibbs and Sole are pretty good. MJF did well on commentary which probably shouldn't surprise me. Shida stood out more than the other women. She's good and her English skills will be an asset of hers. Speaking of assets, Leva Bates :datass 

Loved hearing the reunion of Chuck Taylor and Excalibur on announcing. It couldn't match their PWG days but what really could?


----------



## Intimidator3

Shida has quickly become one of my favorites, she’s pretty awesome. They need to push her.


----------



## Jedah

Really good match between Shida and Swole. The women's division is coming around.

Still, I think Shida should work as a heel. She plays to the crowd but she's not this instantly lovable babyface that Riho is.



TD Stinger said:


> *The other match was a 10 minute squash that could have been 3.


Absolutely. Yet another AEW match that went on for way too long. If they had to shorten Dark this week, then so be it, but there was no reason for that match to be near as long as it was.

Man, I hope Nyla isn't getting back into title contention soon.


----------



## Claro De Luna

I take it there isn't an episode of Dark on tonight?


----------



## Chan Hung

I guess like the poster above me said there is no episode today of dark


----------



## Taroostyles

They aired it early on Friday


----------



## TheDraw

I hate tonadmit this but....Punk going to WWE is a huge blow and I cant stand the guy. 

WWE isnt fucking around lately.


----------



## rbl85

TheDraw said:


> I hate tonadmit this but....Punk going to WWE is a huge blow and I cant stand the guy.
> 
> WWE isnt fucking around lately.


He signed with FOX


----------



## Donnie

Strong Hearts vs The Young Bucks

Big Swole & Kris Statlander vs Britt Baker & Riho

Private Party vs Best Friends

Holy fuck they got Kris! AEW's women's division about to become ISNANE :banderas


----------



## rbl85

Not everybody who appear on Dark is signed with AEW


----------



## Donnie

rbl85 said:


> Not everybody who appear on Dark is signed with AEW


Two weeks after Casey had to retract Kris being signed to NXT, she shows up in AEW. I think we can safely say she's signed, or about to be.


----------



## RiverFenix

If Statlander was in the process of getting signed by NXT she wouldn't appear here. Weird that she was trained by Pat Buck, who is now a trainer at the WWE PC I thought she would have been signed, sealed and delivered there. 

Man, she could be real gud. Hasn't been wrestling for long, and seems to pick it up really easily. Big time "get" if they did sign her.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Last two or so weeks of DARK have been pretty meh imo, but am very much looking forward to this one.


----------



## Corey

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Last two or so weeks of DARK have been pretty meh imo, but am very much looking forward to this one.


Very much agreed. Those two tag matches look quality. (Y)


----------



## looper007

Donnie said:


> Strong Hearts vs The Young Bucks
> 
> Big Swole & Kris Statlander vs Britt Baker & Riho
> 
> Private Party vs Best Friends
> 
> Holy fuck they got Kris! AEW's women's division about to become ISNANE :banderas


Statlander in AEW, be interesting to see if it's a full time deal on just a one and done. I think right now, her signing with AEW would be a good move for her career. Great pick up for AEW if it's a long term deal. Women's division is picking up, now just get Miyu Yamashita in and it really would be something special.

Have to say that's a pretty damn great line up for DARK next week. Probably their most exciting episode since Omega/Janela one.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Britt Baker and Best Friends have matches on Dark? Yes, please! :lenny No TH2 match, though.


----------



## CM Buck

I hate to be that guy but I hope the bucks SH match is the dark match at the start of the taping. Cause after the beat down they received there's no way I'd accept the bucks winning.

On a related note I'm expecting some PNP shenanigans in the private party best friends match to add extra heat for dynamite


----------



## Best Bout Machine

TommyWCECM said:


> I hate to be that guy but I hope the bucks SH match is the dark match at the start of the taping. Cause after the beat down they received there's no way I'd accept the bucks winning.


The Young Bucks match went on before the Dynamite taping started. Your wish has been granted.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

I've wanted them to sign Kris Statlander from the beginning. She is the non-japanese women that they should build the divison around. Not Britt Baker.


----------



## looper007

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Last two or so weeks of DARK have been pretty meh imo, but am very much looking forward to this one.


I think it's that type of show you could get pretty meh episodes here and there and get one or two great episodes, really depends who's booked on Dynamite.


----------



## Corey

I've never heard of this Kris Statlander girl whatsoever but you guys are talking her up pretty hard. :lol Gonna have pay closer attention to that match now.


----------



## RiverFenix

How old is Statlander?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> How old is Statlander?


Don't know, I'd take a guess at 23/24.


----------



## RiverFenix

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Don't know, I'd take a guess at 23/24.



If she's that young she's one you should lock up and build the whole division around. Given she was never a fan growing up and has only been doing it for two years now - she's a bit of a prodigy.


----------



## rbl85

I didn't see anything special about her


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Really hope they've signed her.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1194826601176928256


----------



## TripleG

Who is Kris Statlander?


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

TripleG said:


> Who is Kris Statlander?







Ideally they'd sign Priscilla too.


----------



## looper007

rbl85 said:


> I didn't see anything special about her


she's a work in progress, some are a little ott on her but she's someone who be a great addition to AEW.


----------



## looper007

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Ideally they'd sign Priscilla too.


I'm surprised Priscilla hasn't been signed up yet, not cause her husband/boyfriend is there but she's a decent hand in the ring. Charismatic and a good character though.


----------



## RiverFenix

looper007 said:


> she's a work in progress, *some are a little ott on her* but she's someone who be a great addition to AEW.


Guilty as charged. Given she's only been training for a little over two years and was never a fan or watched growing up I just think she's heads above where some girls who grew up fans and have been training/wrestling for much longer are.


----------



## looper007

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Guilty as charged. Given she's only been training for a little over two years and was never a fan or watched growing up I just think she's heads above where some girls who grew up fans and have been training/wrestling for much longer are.


Listen we're all like that when it comes to talents aren't we. For me the more great women talent that comes in AEW division i'm over the moon, I'm really liking the look of the division every week as it goes by. It's not NXT women's great but it's a lot better then many give it credit for.


----------



## TripleG

I don't think a lack of talent was necessarily the issue with the AEW women's division. It was a lack of direction, as it felt like we were just getting mindless matches every week. 

Honestly, the Nyla Rose squash and Kong's beatdown on Allie were probably the best use of the Women's Division on Dynamite thus far. They went for character builders rather than long and seemingly pointless matches.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1195835822743797760
Dustin a Statlander fan as well - I like having that company. Hope this is more proof she has signed with AEW.


----------



## FROSTY

*Question about AEW Dark*

I haven't watched a minute of Dynamite, Dark, or Full Gear yet, but I'm getting ready to catch up now. I just wanted to know is watching Dark necessary to keep up with for storyline purposes? Or is it just matches that didn't make TV, like WWE Main Event/Superstars? 

Thanks in advance,


----------



## virus21

*Re: Question about AEW Dark*



FROSTY said:


> I haven't watched a minute of Dynamite, Dark, or Full Gear yet, but I'm getting ready to catch up now. I just wanted to know is watching Dark necessary to keep ip with for storyline purposes? Or is it just matches that didn't make TV, like WWE Main Event/Superstars?
> 
> Thanks in advance,


They are dark matches that happen before Dynamite. Storylines do get recapped, but thats about it.


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: Question about AEW Dark*



virus21 said:


> They are dark matches that happen before Dynamite. Storylines do get recapped, but thats about it.


Thank you again for answering, I've been asking people in chat but no one would answer lol. I gave you some rep for the help too (Y)


----------



## rbl85

*Re: Question about AEW Dark*

Technically Dark is important for the storyline because those matches count in the win/loss record. 

The Janela/Spears feud started on Dark


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: Question about AEW Dark*



rbl85 said:


> Technically Dark is important for the storyline because those matches count in the win/loss record.
> 
> The Janela/Spears feud started on Dark


Oh okay, thanks to you as well. Here's some rep for you too.


----------



## Stylebender

*Re: Question about AEW Dark*

i dont watch dark and feel up to date on everything going on. Being the elite has more storyline progression than dark probably.


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: Question about AEW Dark*



Stylebender said:


> i dont watch dark and feel up to date on everything going on. Being the elite has more storyline progression than dark probably.


I already watch that, but that's still good to know that they're still using the show to further storylines.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Question about AEW Dark*

Wins and Losses count towards their records, and thus their rankings.


----------



## Gh0stFace

*Re: Question about AEW Dark*

AEW Dark is dope AF. The main event of AEW DARK 2 was Kenny Omega vs. Joey Janella and it went 25 minutes+ and felt like 5 minutes and better than Wrestlemania main event.


----------



## looper007

*Re: Question about AEW Dark*

i like AEW Dark, it's one of those shows it's depending on it's line up ranges from great to okay. You could get a Match of the year contender with Omega/Janela match or you could be left with matches between mid carders and the greener women division in tag matches. You usually get one good TV match on it at least per episode. But it's used to get talent who don't feature on Dynamite at least a platform to get known by a audience.

I think it probably get better views (it first two episodes have hit a million, but episodes since have gone down in views) if it was a once a month type deal and you put on the best matches of Dark matches from those month shows. But I can understand why they put it out weekly.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: Question about AEW Dark*

No need to watch DARK to be ‘caught up’

But there are some fine to good matches on there - and nice little segments

If you watch nothing of DARK you’ll be fine - but at least look up the last match of Kenny v Janela on episode 2

Edit: here it is


----------



## Necrolust

*Re: Question about AEW Dark*

Dark has its ups and downs and you won’t miss any of the big storylines, but I consume everything AEW put out at the moment, Wednesday has become my favorite tv day!


----------



## The Masked Avenger

*Re: Question about AEW Dark*



LifeInCattleClass said:


> No need to watch DARK to be ‘caught up’
> 
> But there are some fine to good matches on there - and nice little segments
> 
> If you watch nothing of DARK you’ll be fine - but at least look up the last match of Kenny v Janela on episode 2
> 
> Edit: here it is


God, I thought he legit knocked Joey out in that match. Janela is on another level with his selling.


----------



## Intimidator3

I almost like Omega’s match with Janela as much as his match with Mox.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

I hope we can get a women's midcard or tag titles when the division settles down.


----------



## looper007

Darkest Lariat said:


> I hope we can get a women's midcard or tag titles when the division settles down.


I wouldn't be doing either anytime soon, for the next year or so they need to get that division up to a top level. Then once it settles down as you said, you definitely could go for a Tag titles maybe. Mid card title, I don't know about that unless the division is the tops and you have a lot of talent doing nothing much then maybe.


----------



## TripleG

AEW Dark works if you view it as DVD bonus features type of material. 

Its nothing you NEED to see for Dynamite to work, but you get some extra footage, additional promos, and potentially a neat filler match or two. 

But really, its only for those that are interested in consuming more AEW product.


----------



## rbl85

Dustin is gold on the commentary XD


----------



## Ham and Egger

The commentary loves fucking with Taylor. Is he not liked? :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Happy that Dark is back. :fuckyeah Gonna check it out later tonight. :mckinney


----------



## Gh0stFace

TripleG said:


> AEW Dark works if you view it as DVD bonus features type of material.
> 
> Its nothing you NEED to see for Dynamite to work, but you get some extra footage, additional promos, and potentially a neat filler match or two.
> 
> But really, its only for those that are interested in consuming more AEW product.


Still more entertaining than RAW & Smackdown


----------



## Sir Linko

Damn caught this late.

Private Party's entrance "From a location where you need an invitation" shit like this is important for entrances man! Little shit like this lmao. Gold.


----------



## rbl85

Apparently the show in Chicago will be special.

By the way, they have to sign Statlander


----------



## Gh0stFace

Ice Poison
​NXT IS FOR BOOMERS AND WWE FOR THE MENTALLY ILL

LOL. Word.


----------



## looper007

Probably one of the better episodes of AEW Dark. The hour and whatever flew by.

Lindaman is like a Asian Benoit or Angle. Get this man into AEW's mid card and let him go at it. T-Hawk is great as well

Statlander is someone I hope AEW are offering a full time contract too, and let her do her indie dates on the side. She's a well built woman too.

Dustin Rhodes and Excalibur have great chemistry together.

I'm still not feeling Britt Baker, everything just moves way too slow with her in the ring. Once Riho, Kris and Swole were in there it picked up a nice pace. Just one of biggest things I just don't get is AEW's love for Baker been the top women's star of the division.

Bucks vs Stronghearts was great although a bit short wish it had another 5 minutes to it. 

Women's match was a lot better then I was expecting, Baker as I said slowed the match down. But she was a little better. Kris and Riho went at it well.

Loved PP vs Best Friends. Trent is great and OC is always great fun.

Overall one of my favorite Dark episodes so far.


----------



## Intimidator3

Sir Linko said:


> Damn caught this late.
> 
> Private Party's entrance "From a location where you need an invitation" shit like this is important for entrances man! Little shit like this lmao. Gold.


At a total combined weight of 24 ounces of vodka & cranberry.


----------



## RiverFenix

Private Party need vignettes of them actually at exclusive parties. I mean is it a Private Party of Two? 

Losing clean to Best Friends better see them stomped out by Ortiz and Santana tomorrow. And to think PP beat The Bucks.


----------



## NascarStan

Dustin was hillarious on commentary i love how he was taking the piss out, got some pwg vibes from it.

Strong Hearts are a great in the ring, Lindemen in particular is crisp and hopefully we see them more on Dynamite and they get in the tag titles hunt.

Omega vs Evans for the AAA title for Dark in Indianapolis!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I am a Kris Statlander fan. :mark

We have got to see more of this girl.


----------



## looper007

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I am a Chris Statlander fan. :mark
> 
> We have got to see more of this girl.


Kris you mean 

Depends if this is just a one off appearance like Mercedes Martinez or is she going to sign on full time. I think along with Jamie and Bea, she be a great heel for them. She really impressed.


----------



## Jedah

Dustin really was terrible on commentary, subtracted and distracted from the match.

The action was good but it's notable how low the energy is with these dark matches after the main show. They're worn out. Now you see what plagued 205 Live.

And wow, just please stop pushing Britt Baker. She was the least interesting person in that women's tag team match. The new girl that just debuted outshined her easily. She's just dull as dishwater. Don't let her be AEW's female Roman Reigns, please. A look alone ain't gonna cut it.


----------



## looper007

Jedah said:


> Dustin really was terrible on commentary, subtracted and distracted from the match.
> 
> The action was good but it's notable how low the energy is with these dark matches after the main show. They're worn out. Now you see what plagued 205 Live.
> 
> And wow, just please stop pushing Britt Baker. She was the least interesting person in that women's tag team match. The new girl that just debuted outshined her easily. She's just dull as dishwater. Don't let her be AEW's female Roman Reigns, please. A look alone ain't gonna cut it.


Again we disagree lol. I thought Dustin and Excalibur were great on commentary. 

They were hot for the two men tag matches I thought, maybe I've gone deaf lol. The women's match in patches sure but the crowd were more invested then they would be for 205.

Agree with Britt, I'm calling it now once Awesome Kong wins the women's title,which she will from Riho. I fully expect at All Out 2 that Britt will beat Kong to win the title and to go on her long ass title run to cement her as the women's top star of AEW. Watch as Awesome Kong goes through all the top workers like Shida, Riho, Shanna, Bea, Jamie, Kris, Yuka so Britt can be the one to conquer the Beast. I bet you anything that's how it goes.


----------



## Jedah

If they do that the women's division is gonna drop off a cliff just now when it's starting to heat up.

This isn't WWE where they stick to their dumb plans no matter what so I hope they get a clue. Nobody gives a fuck about Britt Baker.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Dustin and Excalibur were fun together, took me back to how silly PWG commentary was.

And I want more Stronghearts, very impressive. Looking forward to seeing them getting a little more shine in the tag division.


----------



## Gh0stFace

How does my lame Jim Cornette thread have almost the same amount of views? Come on guys, you need to step up your game!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

looper007 said:


> Kris you mean
> 
> Depends if this is just a one off appearance like Mercedes Martinez or is she going to sign on full time. I think along with Jamie and Bea, she be a great heel for them. She really impressed.


Some fan, huh? Can’t even spell her name right. :redface

But anyway, she was the best looking one in that match, and if I understand correctly, the least experienced. Sign her if she isn’t signed already.


----------



## looper007

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Some fan, huh? Can’t even spell her name right. :redface
> 
> But anyway, she was the best looking one in that match, and if I understand correctly, the least experienced. Sign her if she isn’t signed already.


Oh we all screw up at the best of times lol.

What do you mean in terms of looks or in terms of work rate. She was impressive in the match, and had some good stuff with Riho. She's pretty stocky too, and she also shows the difference with Britt and herself.

Listen I'm not knocking Britt for wanting to be a dentist. But it shows when you are a Statlander who's constantly out there working on her craft and Britt, who only works on it during National TV lol.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

looper007 said:


> Oh we all screw up at the best of times lol.
> 
> What do you mean in terms of looks or in terms of work rate. She was impressive in the match, and had some good stuff with Riho. She's pretty stocky too, and she also shows the difference with Britt and herself.
> 
> Listen I'm not knocking Britt for wanting to be a dentist. But it shows when you are a Statlander who's constantly out there working on her craft and Britt, who only works on it during National TV lol.


Work rate. I don’t give a shit about their physical looks, as long as they can work a match. And I completely agree about the difference between Kris and Britt.


----------



## Donnie

Dustin is very bad but super endearing at the same time. Love him.


----------



## bdon

Good episode. The women’s match was even decent. Britt Baker was better, but you can tell the confidence just isn’t there. She’s “soft” with each action, which is merely due to “thinking” instead of doing.

At some point, she’s got to work on her craft, because I really don’t know if she’s going to “get it” only performing once a week. 

And I like her and see the potential. Just not sure if the potential will ever become a reality, ya know?


----------



## KennyOmegaa

Kris Statlander, for those curious, is one of the hottest prospects in the indies (men or women). She has a background as a professional stunt woman, hence being so good at the wrestling thing so quickly. Beyond Wrestling has a free match on YouTube vs MJF. There's another one vs Mercedes Martinez. 

She was reportedly signed with NXT recently but that report was redacted. Khan and others maybe convinced her to come on board? No idea if she's signed but commentary put over her over pretty strongly. I don't think they would do that if there were no plans

I also think her gimmick can get over really really quickly.


----------



## Stellar

Dustin wasn't really good at the commentary position but he did say several funny lines. Plus being loose with Excalibur, joking around together.

Enjoyed all of the matches.

Loved the Justin Roberts part. Probably one of the best "Undesirable" moments on AEW Dark so far.


----------



## Intimidator3

One of the better Darks in a couple of weeks.

All the matches were pretty good. Surprised PP lost. Women’s match was better (seems like I’ve been saying this a lot recently). Back to back matches and it seems like the Bucks have toned back a bit, I like it. Stronghearts are very watchable, and I like Cima too when he’s around.

Hope Statlander hangs around. She can be legit.


----------



## Necrolust

I was very impressed with Statlander, she’s very good for “only” 3 years in the business. Her moves looks like they hurt and she’s got a good look too.


----------



## TD Stinger

Saw bits and pieces of Dark. About Dustin, he was definitely having fun out there, and he got a good chuckle out of me a couple times. Now can I say he was actually good on commentary? No. But for a one off, it was harmless enough.


----------



## RiverFenix

Given the amout of shine spots and how strong they booked Kris, and then how AEW social media retweeted fans praising her and both Dustin and Cody tweeted out how they liked her I hope she is already signed. She worked as enhancement for NXT recently, meaning she is on their radar and they could come in and poach her still. 

Unsigned talent has worked Dynamite in the past, but never looked as strong. Hell in the Womens CBR Ivelisse, Jazz and Tenille all booked to look like shit because they were unsigned.


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Given the amout of shine spots and how strong they booked Kris, and then how AEW social media retweeted fans praising her and both Dustin and Cody tweeted out how they liked her I hope she is already signed. She worked as enhancement for NXT recently, meaning she is on their radar and they could come in and poach her still.
> 
> Unsigned talent has worked Dynamite in the past, but never looked as strong. Hell in the Womens CBR Ivelisse, Jazz and Tenille all booked to look like shit because they were unsigned.


Tenille was in the CBR ?


----------



## The Masked Avenger

rbl85 said:


> Tenille was in the CBR ?


Yea and she didn't last long at all.


----------



## looper007

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Given the amout of shine spots and how strong they booked Kris, and then how AEW social media retweeted fans praising her and both Dustin and Cody tweeted out how they liked her I hope she is already signed. She worked as enhancement for NXT recently, meaning she is on their radar and they could come in and poach her still.
> 
> Unsigned talent has worked Dynamite in the past, but never looked as strong. Hell in the Womens CBR Ivelisse, Jazz and Tenille all booked to look like shit because they were unsigned.


The way they put Kris over last night, you wouldn't be doing that unless she's already or is closed to signing. Mercedes Martinez was in a DARK match, and barely got talked up and Big Swole got put over big and end up signing for AEW. That's the way it should be, if you aren't signed to AEW you shouldn't talked up.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Baker is the worst. The fact that she is at this position in the company is a joke.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Baker is the worst. The fact that she is at this position in the company is a joke.


I'm pretty sure it's because of Adam Cole honestly. If she is in high standings in the company then he might be more willing to jump. I think he will anyway along with the former reDRagon. Unfortunately, Roddy will stay because of his wife.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> I'm pretty sure it's because of Adam Cole honestly. If she is in high standings in the company then he might be more willing to jump. I think he will anyway along with the former reDRagon. Unfortunately, Roddy will stay because of his wife.


Maybe. Either way they are exposing her untalented ass on national TV. She is so unathletic that it seems like a joke. This uncoordinated goon tapped people like Hayter and Statlander, who are better performers in every single aspect of the craft.


----------



## TD Stinger

I don't know if this is a blasphemous statement, but other than Riho and Shida I haven't really been THAT impressed by any of the women that have been in AEW consistently (excluding someone like Yuka).

Bea, Britt, Swole, Kris, Sadie, Nyla, etc. They've all shown flashes and had good spots but I've yet to see them put it all together for a full match yet. And honestly, what's gonna matter more in the long run is for them to create dynamic personalities, which I don't feel like any of them really have at the moment.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Maybe. Either way they are exposing her untalented ass on national TV. She is so unathletic that it seems like a joke. This uncoordinated goon tapped people like Hayter and Statlander, who are better performers in every single aspect of the craft.


I agree that she can't wrestle her way out of a paper bag. I'm just stating why I think they are putting her front and center. However her pop was pathetic compared to Riho's when they tagged. Ex actually mentioned how loud the reaction was.


----------



## rbl85

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> I agree that she can't wrestle her way out of a paper bag. I'm just stating why I think they are putting her front and center. However her pop was pathetic compared to Riho's when they tagged. Ex actually mentioned how loud the reaction was.


They are putting her in front and center because she was the first to sign with AEW.

So to reward her of that they try (but they're failing) to make her the face of the division.


----------



## Aedubya

Dustin was great
Loved how "rabbit in the headlights" he was in terms of the commentating - every second of it an act of course

The man is a legend


----------



## Dizzie

Aedubya said:


> Dustin was great
> Loved how "rabbit in the headlights" he was in terms of the commentating - every second of it an act of course
> 
> The man is a legend


I agree, i found a lot of his commentary on dark funny.

I think I actually enjoy dark's commentary over than the main show thanks to experimenting of using the likes of mjf and dusty.


----------



## looper007

TD Stinger said:


> I don't know if this is a blasphemous statement, but other than Riho and Shida I haven't really been THAT impressed by any of the women that have been in AEW consistently (excluding someone like Yuka).
> 
> Bea, Britt, Swole, Kris, Sadie, Nyla, etc. They've all shown flashes and had good spots but I've yet to see them put it all together for a full match yet. And honestly, what's gonna matter more in the long run is for them to create dynamic personalities, which I don't feel like any of them really have at the moment.


I give the Bea the pass cause she had to work a slower style with Britt, I really don't think anyone comes out looking good when they face Britt. Riho got a good two or three minutes out of her. Jamie Hayter probably got the most solid single's match out of her. I still think Britt's best match was that 4 way at DON. I think you see the best of Bea when she's in the ring with someone she doesn't have to slow everything down for.

Sadie and Nyla are ones for the future not for now, a bit like Britt. the fact both Nyla and Britt aren't that young in wrestling terms, I think Britt is 28 and Nyla is mind 30's and one isn't even a full time wrestler. The fact the two of them are focused heavily in AEW is a bit worrying.

Swole and Shanna will probably be mid carders at best. Shanna could easily slip into the main event and have good matches. Kris Statlander will be someone who come good but right now is still in her greener phase. Awesome Kong is past her prime and is carry a lot of injuries. Brandi and Leva, the less said the better.

Definitely Shida is by far the best worker. Yuka is not that far behind. Riho is good and Jamie has the most potential from the non Joshi workers. 

I think Shida, Yuka, Riho, Emi Sakura, Jamie, Bea, Swole, Statlander, Shanna and the likes of Sadie and Nyla are works in progress. I don't think it's as bad as you and maybe a few others think but it definitely needs working on.

Cody said that they have plenty of talent signed and they are having visa problems. So god knows who they have waiting. Let's hope they got 4 or 5 top workers in the wings ready to help the division.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Correct winners on this episode. Loved all of it.


----------



## looper007

Fans at the show reported that Trent vs Pentagon was great for AEW Dark this week.

If Omega/Evans is a MOTY contender, then this DARK episode could be awesome.


----------



## FROSTY

I just became a Jack Evans fan, someone finally stopped that cero miedo crap from happening for 5 minutes before the match starts. Fucking Pentagon.


----------



## looper007

So from the reports from the show Trent/Pentagon and Omega/Evans were both great and Swole/Shanna was good. So next weeks Dark is definitely must watch.


----------



## 304418

For a change, I watched 2 hours of dark (eps 6 & 7) back-to-back. Thoughts are not gonna be episode by episode; they will be all over the place.

Liked hearing Arn Anderson, Chuckie T and Dustin Rhodes on commentary. 

The Women’s tag division seems to be slowly shaping up (Shazza/Shalandra, Swole/Statlander) not sure if Nyla Rose and Leva Bates are also supposed to be a team going forwards, although I would be ok with that.

Very good promo by Nyla and I’m impressed by Hikaru’s english.

One thing that annoys me is how AEW shortens the female Japanese names on the matchup screens. Emi Sakura was just Sakura, and Hikaru Shida was just Shida. Just feels like their trying to cater to the idiots in wrestling and I don’t think that needs, or should, be done. These are not particularly complicated names to say or learn.

TH2 need to start picking up some wins. Amazing that one of the better known teams on the indy circuit (particularly lucha libre) has been jobbing a lot.

Kris Statlander has a unique look to her. Combine that with her in ring skills, which are good, I’d sign her.

Both episodes had good main events (SCU & CIMA vs TH2 & Sabian/Young Bucks vs Strong Hearts)

Watching 2 hours of Dark gave me more of what I have been looking for that I haven’t been seeing on Dynamite
- doesn’t take for granted that you know these characters or are “in” on them and their history (through backstage postmatch interviews that develop characters and promo skills, and sit down interviews through Undesirable to Undeniable) 
- new talents being featured so that we can get the chance to know them 
- developments of newly established teams (Baker & Riho)
- mention of the AEW rankings
- wrestlers on commentary
- less shots of the crowd & camera work being far better than its been and they need to keep it up. We the viewers at home don’t need to see that the crowd is reacting to what’s happening in the ring, since they’re supposed to be doing that in the first place, and we’re supposed to be hearing that. 

Two hours of Dark felt like a traditional wrestling show.


----------



## rbl85

There will never be a women tag team division in AEW or not before a few years.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Kris Statlander won me over with that Manami Toyota spot.


----------



## Intimidator3

Darkest Lariat said:


> Kris Statlander won me over with that Manami Toyota spot.


That was a good spot. I also liked when she broke up a pin on Swole then dragged her back to the corner so she could tag. That’s a small thing but when I saw that I was like, huh, why doesn’t everyone do that after breaking up a pin. She’s got a lot of potential.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Intimidator3 said:


> That was a good spot. I also liked when she broke up a pin on Swole then dragged her back to the corner so she could tag. That’s a small thing but when I saw that I was like, huh, why doesn’t everyone do that after breaking up a pin. She’s got a lot of potential.


It's funny you mentioned that because I've been noticing stuff like that more lately. Like Scott Dawson running out of the ring and bait UE to follow him so he could run back into the ring to Dash so he wasn't isolated in their corner.


----------



## FROSTY

Watching episode 2 for the first time now, why are Omega & Janella having such a match, they aren't feuding are they? I thought Kenny was feuding with MOX & somewhat Pac? This seems like it should be a blowoff type match for a hot feud, not some random match on AEW's youtube show.

That knee from Omega after trading forearm shots should have been the end of the match, and it didn't even drop Janella...


----------



## TD Stinger

FROSTY said:


> Watching episode 2 for the first time now, why are Omega & Janella having such a match, they aren't feuding are they? I thought Kenny was feuding with MOX & somewhat Pac? This seems like it should be a blowoff type match for a hot feud, not some random match on AEW's youtube show.


The story behind it was that Omega wanted to prove whatever Mox could do, he can do. So he wanted to face Janela in an unsanctioned match just like Mox did to prove a point. There was even a moment in this match where Janela said "you'll never beat Moxley" which fired up Kenny.

Omega was trying to prove himself. That was the purpose of this match. Maybe a little too crazy for their 1st ever match, but there was a reason behind it.


----------



## RiverFenix

These guys are working once a week now - they don't want to go out and do a 5 minute squash. Janela looked pretty damn good in that match I'm sure it changed a lot of perceptions about him as well.


----------



## FROSTY

God damn, Janella just hipped tossed Omega over the top rope through a upside down table (with the hardware facing up) that was set up on the ring and the ring steps that were set on top of the barricade! Damn that had to hurt :woo

And now a "you killed Kenny!" chant to follow from the whole crowd :lmao :mark

Followed by a "fight forever!" chant fpalm

Sonofabitch Kenny throws a hard ass chop.

Shit! How did that not break Janella's spine!

ONE WINGED ANGEL ON THE UNFOLDED CHAIR! :woo Janella should have a broken spine and neck now :woo What a crazy fucking match :mark

Alright, for Dark 3, I'm skipping Rose vs Librarian rather than bitch the whole time. Has Brandon Cutler won a match yet through week 8?

Pretty technical match between Janella & Cutler so far.

Should Brandon Cutler be having 10 minute+ matches...

Had no idea the guy always eating the apple was OT Marshal.

Cody's & Dustin are just out to have a good time in this match. Still entertaining.

This is like a PWG match in Philly.


----------



## FROSTY

.


----------



## RiverFenix

With Mox not announced for Dynamite this week, and with two big matches already booked PAC vs Omega II and Jericho vs Sky, along with Cody returning to the ring and there will have to be a women's match as well it's quite possibly Mox works DARK on Wednesday. It's been described as DARK being "fan service" to hard(er) core fans where you can get non-storyline matches with top guys vs lower card guys in competitive bouts. This week we have Jack Evans vs Kenny Omega and Pentagon vs Trent Baretta for example. 

Which wrestler would you like to see Mox wrestle on DARK? Moxley vs Chuck Taylor? Mox vs Grayson? Mox vs Jungle Boy? Mox vs Cima?


----------



## Geeee

Shawn Spears on commentary this week and he's actually...good?


----------



## taker1986

Great match. Surprised Trent won. Maybe a singles push.


----------



## RapShepard

Well that winner was stupid


----------



## RapShepard

Another AEW sob story


----------



## RiverFenix

Trent beat Penta? How dumb. And they Trent kick out of everything, including taking a package piledriver on the apron moments before. Who did Penta piss off in The Elite? Looking like a fool in a low level feud with Daniels and now losing to Trent, who is so bland and uncreative he couldn't even come up with a new ring name. 

Also in-match replays are not showing, just the audio and commentator reaction to watching them.


----------



## Intimidator3

Man they need to pushing the hell out of Pentagon wtf.


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Trent beat Penta? How dumb. And they Trent kick out of everything, including taking a package piledriver on the apron moments before. Who did Penta piss off in The Elite? Looking like a fool in a low level feud with Daniels and now losing to Trent, who is so bland and uncreative he couldn't even come up with a new ring name.
> 
> Also in-match replays are not showing, just the audio and commentator reaction to watching them.


You can't push Penta and Fenix at the same time in single competition.


----------



## Massey24

Shanna so fine

Trent? winning is dumb. Never cared for him though so I'm biased I guess.


----------



## RiverFenix

rbl85 said:


> You can't push Penta and Fenix at the same time in single competition.


Why not? And he was facing another tag wrestler in singles, so it can't even be excused as a tag wrestler being at a disadvantage in a singles match. 

Trent is young and had a good look, but man there is no sizzle to him. Nothing pops in the ring with him and he's just a guy who wrestles character isn't edgy or interesting, it's lazy. 

TNA called Shanna too fat for television? I wonder what they'll say about that. Unless it was the old regime.


----------



## Chan Hung

Holy Shit Spears would make a good announcer


----------



## Massey24

rbl85 said:


> You can't push Penta and Fenix at the same time in single competition.


That's been done quite a few times tbh


----------



## TD Stinger

So I decided to watch live tonight.

Let me get this straight. Pentagon hits a Package Piledriver on the apron and then "breaks" Trent's arm. And still after that, 1 minute later, Trent still wins with the Dudebuster.

That is asinine.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Future AEW Women's Champion


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1198805367406419973


----------



## ellthom

Shanna Vs. Big Swole might be the worst womens match i have seen in some time. My god....


----------



## RiverFenix

I thought Swole would finally get a win. 0-2 in what-shouldda-happened, this one much less egregious than the opener. Match went about five minutes too long, but I guess this is the only time they get to wrestle all week so get their time in. Some good, some bad.


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Why not? And he was facing another tag wrestler in singles, so it can't even be excused as a tag wrestler being at a disadvantage in a singles match.


1 wrestler from each tag team is going to be push in single competition at one point:
Best friend : Trent
Lucha bros : Fenix
SCU: Sky
Jurassic express : Luchasaurus


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I thought Swole would finally get a win. 0-2 in what-shouldda-happened, this one much less egregious than the opener. Match went about five minutes too long, but I guess this is the only time they get to wrestle all week so get their time in. Some good, some bad.


Yes they don't have house shows so they need long matches.

+ It was the first time that the 2 face each other.


----------



## Massey24

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I thought Swole would finally get a win. 0-2 in what-shouldda-happened, this one much less egregious than the opener. Match went about five minutes too long, but I guess this is the only time they get to wrestle all week so get their time in. Some good, some bad.


I'm happy about AEW matches being long. Especially after RAW opened with 3 consecutive squash matches last night and Powerrr didn't have any actual wrestling today. 

Big Swole does nothing for me.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Penta losing isn't the end of the world.

Big Swole is a freakin gem. So is Shanna.


----------



## looper007

Probably the best DARK episode to date, Pentagon Jr vs Trent and Omega/Evans matches were great. 

Woman's match was a little sloppy but overall fine match. With a excellent promo package for Shanna and a good promo by Swole. The fact TNA told Shanna, she had to lose weight and wasn't attractive enough is mind blowing to me. Really great stuff from AEW on that package

Kong jobbers match with Leva Bates did what it was suppose to do. Get Kong over.

Spears was very good on commentary. Overall probably my favorite episode to date.


----------



## Geeee

IMO Omega vs Jack Evans was not that good.


----------



## 304418

Thoughts on AEW Dark, episode 8.

Excalibur was off tonight. Shanna has triple the experience of Big Swole, not double. And Omega’s chest is not his back, so i don’t know why is was suggested hat Jack Evan’s was standing on Omega’s back. There may have been more, but I can’t be bothered to list them all. But not one should complain about JR again.

Double feature replay didn’t show. Guess AEW haven’t worked out all the production bugs.

Undesirable to Undeniable with Shanna was good this week. And fuck WWE and TNA for overlooking her.

Interesting that it has been basically confirmed that championship belts from other wrestling companies will be defended on Dark at least in the foreseeable future, thanks to the El Mega Campeonato de AAA match.

Spears was very good on commentary too.

Overall, a very good episode of Dark, and I found it to be much better than Dynamite this past week.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

looper007 said:


> Probably the best DARK episode to date, Pentagon Jr vs Trent and Omega/Evans matches were great.
> 
> Woman's match was a little sloppy but overall fine match. With a excellent promo package for Shanna and a good promo by Swole. *The fact TNA told Shanna, she had to lose weight and wasn't attractive enough is mind blowing to me[/b). Really great stuff from AEW on that package
> 
> Kong jobbers match with Leva Bates did what it was suppose to do. Get Kong over.
> 
> Spears was very good on commentary. Overall probably my favorite episode to date.*


*

This attitude pisses me off (not you, TNA, and usually Vince too). They’re wrestlers, not Victoria’s fucking Secret models. They’re supposed to look a little beefy, and maybe a little scary, too. Good that TNA ditched Shanna in their infinite wisdom — now we get to enjoy her. Definitely one of their better women. 

And yep, pretty good Dark episode overall. I thought the Trent/Pentagon match was a little overbooked, and maybe shouldn’t have Pentagon ‘breaking’ opponents’ arms if he’s gonna end up jobbing to them (that arm-breaker needs to be better protected like it was in LU), but it otherwise was a good match to show off what Trent can do. 

People need to remember this is ‘Dark’ for a reason. Most of these matches are trials to see if these guys are gonna be good enough for tv, while some (like Omega/Evans) are for the live audience to go home happy. All that notwithstanding, I’ve enjoyed the he’ll out of them.*


----------



## TD Stinger

So, I watched this show live.

Pentagon vs. Fenix was a fine match, until the finish. Pentagon hits a Package Piledriver on the apron, a super version of his finishing move. He then rolls Trent into the ring, "breaks" his arm, and then right after that Trent just hits him with a Dudebuster and wins.

So, Pentagon hits 2 of his biggest moves, and can't put a guy away on an episode of Dark? Sorry, that's just stupid.

The women's match with Shanna vs. Swole was fine. I still think they're putting it all together for a full performance, but I saw flashes of something good. And the the Kong squash match did what it needed to.

The Omega vs. Evans match was.....suprisingly not that good? Like, that's not on Omega at all. He was usual solid self. But Evans? Like seriously, watch him in this match. See how slow he moved and how half speed his motions were. None of his offense looked good. He sold for Omega great. And in the end this ended up being a prolonged squash for Omega really.

But honestly after seeing what Evans could do in Lucha Underground and seeing this? This was very disappointing.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Yeah I don't mind Trent beating Pentagon I just thought the actual match didn't make sense. Trent took way too much offense and practically no sold it. He took the piledriver on the apron and he took Pentas arm wrench move. He no sold the arm and did his finisher that made no sense. He got up too quick after a pildriver to the apron. It would have made sense if Trent went for his finisher but his arm gave out and loses. Penta doing the breaking arm spot isn't going look devastating if people keep no selling it.


----------



## Tilon

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I thought the Trent/Pentagon match was a little overbooked, and maybe shouldn’t have Pentagon ‘breaking’ opponents’ arms if he’s gonna end up jobbing to them (that arm-breaker needs to be better protected like it was in LU)


For sure Penta has what it takes to make it big. I think they're biding their time because he's a few slots behind when it comes to the queue for the main event.

It's pretty funny that one of AEW's problems is they have so many great ideas to run that they can't possibly run them all. Staggering it out is proving to be their biggest challenge, and they're doing a great job of it.


----------



## RiverFenix

Penta should have never did the apron pile driver spot if he knew he was going to lose seconds later. It's about protecting your stuff. That match was lets each get all our shit in and they you pin me. 

I liked Evans vs Omega. I think Evans (and Angelico) are criminally under-utilized by the company. 

One thing that will hurt match quality is that wrestlers don't work enough in AEW. WWE might be one extreme, but AEW is once a week but more likely maybe once/twice a month for those lower on the cards. And sure they can work indies, but that is different rings, different styles against lesser wrestlers in some cases. NXT Take Over Matches would be practiced in full at the PC leading up to the event. Matches get clunky in spots when you're in the ring for the first time - that stuff could be ironed on with a couple house show matches before you put it on television. I guess it's just something we might have to get used to - less clean, smooth bouts, which isn't necessarily a bad thing as they are supposed to be fights, so there can be messy parts.


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Penta should have never did the apron pile driver spot if he knew he was going to lose seconds later. It's about protecting your stuff. That match was lets each get all our shit in and they you pin me.
> 
> I liked Evans vs Omega. I think Evans (and Angelico) are criminally under-utilized by the company.
> 
> One thing that will hurt match quality is that wrestlers don't work enough in AEW. WWE might be one extreme, but AEW is once a week but more likely maybe once/twice a month for those lower on the cards. And sure they can work indies, but that is different rings, different styles against lesser wrestlers in some cases.


I think Omega said that they are encouraged to have matches outside of AEW.


----------



## V-Trigger

Liked the show. They need to protect Pentagon's moveset better though.


----------



## Intimidator3

Pretty good episode.

Spears was surprisingly good on commentary

Pentagon vs Trent was ok but Junior should've won.

Finally Kong. Served it's purpose. Shanna/Swole was ok. The women's division is coming around slowly.

Omega/Evans was good. I kinda like Evans constantly talking trash, I mean he was talking shit about a hip toss lol.


----------



## Garty

Regarding the replays, I was wondering why I was hearing it and not seeing it. I had no idea that's what it was. To that point, there was also no graphic overlays either. I think someone put up the wrong edit of the show this week because if the graphic overlays were produced and edited in properly, there would have been no issue.


----------



## Jazminator

I also enjoyed Shawn Spears on commentary. 

So far, Dark has had some cool guest commentators: Taz, Arn, Dustin, etc.

Who would you like to see brought in to do some guest commentary on Dark?

I bet Shane Douglas would be good. From the current roster, any of the SCU guys would be great. Maybe Sammy Guevarra or even Justin Roberts...


----------



## bdon

Good show, no problem with anything that hasn’t already been stated. 

Jack Evans was simply going through the motions on offense. He acted like someone who knew his job was to, well, job, and he was there to collect a paycheck. Boring match. Get Joey Janela back in there.


----------



## TripleG

I HATED the finish to Pentagon/Trent. 

Penta hits a piledriver on the apron, then does the arm breaker, and yet SOMEHOW, Trent still wins. 

Fuck that noise.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

I don't know if they are ever going to go all the way with Pentagon or Fenix given that they take a million outside bookings and are liable to an injury outside.


----------



## TripleG

Yes Shanna, the camera does add 10lbs. 

But in your case, I think it is all in the caboose, and I am not complaining at all.


----------



## bdon

For those complaining about the finish to Penta Jr and Trent, let’s be real here: Penta should know better than to use those moves if he isn’t getting over tonight.

That is on him. 

Booking him to lose, we can discuss that another time, but him using two great moves is on him.


----------



## KennyOmegaa

bdon said:


> For those complaining about the finish to Penta Jr and Trent, let’s be real here: Penta should know better than to use those moves if he isn’t getting over tonight.
> 
> That is on him.
> 
> Booking him to lose, we can discuss that another time, but him using two great moves is on him.




He also decided to showboat instead of going for the pin right after the apron spot. Match would have been over. No issues Trent pulling a desperation move at the end. You're not gonna just lay around and get your head kicked in if in a real fight. Adrenaline rush is a thing.

Trent going over was the right call. Penta isn't full time exclusive to AEW, Trent is and needs the win more than Penta


----------



## Stellar

Loved the match between Pentagon and Trent?. I get what y'all are saying about the finish but that doesn't take away from the match for me.

I'm really trying to stay interested in this Brandi/Awesome Kong thing that they are doing. It feels like the crowd didn't care at all for them.

Shanna talking about how she was rejected elsewhere in the past because of her weight and how she looks. All that did was make me focus on her during her match with Big Swole.

Big Swole did pretty decent while talking with the microphone. Good match with Shanna. A few botches, but this is what Dark is for.

Omega vs. Jack Evans. I wasn't very in to it.

Good AEW Dark this week.


----------



## fabi1982

Only thing I am taking away from Dark is: please keep Shawn away from any microphone. God this was really hard to listen to =/


----------



## H1TMAN_HART

I enjoyed the show as a whole but it was definitely a level below most of AEW's other output. I completely agree that although it was a fun match there is no way Trent should have kicked out after having his arm 'broken'.
I also haven't seen anyone mention anywhere why Jack Evans was in a AAA title match with Kenny Omega? This confused me because as far as I can remember he hasn't won a singles match in AEW.


----------



## Geeee

H1TMAN_HART said:


> I enjoyed the show as a whole but it was definitely a level below most of AEW's other output. I completely agree that although it was a fun match there is no way Trent should have kicked out after having his arm 'broken'.
> I also haven't seen anyone mention anywhere why Jack Evans was in a AAA title match with Kenny Omega? This confused me because as far as I can remember he hasn't won a singles match in AEW.


Jack Evans is a AAA wrestler. Probably why he got the shot. I still think it's weird that the AAA belt is being defended in AEW but I guess it's part of their cross-promotion deal?


----------



## H1TMAN_HART

Geeee said:


> Jack Evans is a AAA wrestler. Probably why he got the shot. I still think it's weird that the AAA belt is being defended in AEW but I guess it's part of their cross-promotion deal?


Ah ok thanks, that shows how out of touch I am then! I guess the commentators did mention him wrestling in Mexico.


----------



## TripleG

bdon said:


> For those complaining about the finish to Penta Jr and Trent, let’s be real here: Penta should know better than to use those moves if he isn’t getting over tonight.
> 
> *That is on him. *
> 
> Booking him to lose, we can discuss that another time, but him using two great moves is on him.


Well...its on whomever laid the match out, which may have been him. I don't know.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dark was fine

I think Swole has some potential - she needs 2 more years though

They should try to fit in 2x 8-10min womens matches in for now - to get some of these women less green


----------



## Aedubya

RapShepard said:


> Well that winner was stupid


Very
The overall booking of the Luchas has been poor, they should both be winning/tag champions


----------



## Corey

Shanna and Leva in the same episode... :bahgawd


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Does Pentagon know that he's supposed to be a heel? I never watched LU but I'd always hear about how he's an amazing heel but the guy I'm seeing plays to the crowd like a babyface every 3 seconds.


----------



## virus21

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Does Pentagon know that he's supposed to be a heel? I never watched LU but I'd always hear about how he's an amazing heel but the guy I'm seeing plays to the crowd like a babyface every 3 seconds.


He is a good heel, but he's been pretty much a face in AEW.


----------



## rbl85

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Does Pentagon know that he's supposed to be a heel? I never watched LU but I'd always hear about how he's an amazing heel but the guy I'm seeing plays to the crowd like a babyface every 3 seconds.


Lucha bros are tweener in AEW.

They're not heels because a team that good will always be cheered by the fans.


----------



## umagamanc

A good episode of AEW Dark overall. I agree with the dominant sentiment in this thread that Trent? shouldn't have gone over Pentagon who, along with Fenix, is being booked rather strangely and is being made to look weaker than he should: Marko Stunt kicking out of signature moves, losing to Trent?, losing to SCU (although I don't mind that too much), etc. He's one wrestler who could be utilised better in the company.

Shanna vs. Swole was solid. Although a little sloppy here and there, I'm interested in both competitors. Awesome Kong's squash of Leva Bates was effective too.

Omega vs. Evans was a good match. Omega is a delight to watch in the ring. My only complaint would be for Evans to sell his back when he was attacking Omega, considering Omega targeting his back was the story being told during the match. He's great at selling when he receives moves, but that was an omission I spotted.


----------



## Geeee

Aedubya said:


> Very
> The overall booking of the Luchas has been poor, they should both be winning/tag champions


Do we know what the Lucha Bros contract is like? I feel like the way they've been booked, they are only in AEW on a temporary basis as part of a talent exchange with AAA. They may only have a limited window in AEW


----------



## Chan Hung

Matches for Dark: NON-Spoilers:

Nyla Rose Commentary

1. JIMMY HAVOC VS. BRANDON CUTLER 

2.SHAWN SPEARS VS SONNY KISS

3. ORTIZ & SANTANA VS JUNGLE BOY & MARKO STUNT


----------



## looper007

Chan Hung said:


> Matches for Dark: NON-Spoilers:
> 
> Nyla Rose Commentary
> 
> 1. JIMMY HAVOC VS. BRANDON CUTLER
> 
> 2.SHAWN SPEARS VS SONNY KISS
> 
> 3. ORTIZ & SANTANA VS JUNGLE BOY & MARKO STUNT


Nothing there is must watch, like this weeks show. Surprised we don't have a women's match. Not every DARK episode is going to blessed with top matches.


----------



## Sir Linko

Luchasauras still not in full action? Sad day.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## looper007

Sir Linko said:


> Luchasauras still not in full action? Sad day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


You could tell he wasn't 100% even when he made the save from Dark Order and Inner Circle. still hobbling a bit, better to be safe then sorry with him.


----------



## Chan Hung

looper007 said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matches for Dark: NON-Spoilers:
> 
> Nyla Rose Commentary
> 
> 1. JIMMY HAVOC VS. BRANDON CUTLER
> 
> 2.SHAWN SPEARS VS SONNY KISS
> 
> 3. ORTIZ & SANTANA VS JUNGLE BOY & MARKO STUNT
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing there is must watch, like this weeks show. Surprised we don't have a women's match. Not every DARK episode is going to blessed with top matches.
Click to expand...

AEW Dark should take advantage and give some mic time to a lot


----------



## looper007

Chan Hung said:


> AEW Dark should take advantage and give some mic time to a lot


To be fair, they have been over the last few weeks and Im sure you get plenty of mic time during the show.


----------



## Geeee

Chan Hung said:


> Matches for Dark: NON-Spoilers:
> 
> Nyla Rose Commentary
> 
> 1. JIMMY HAVOC VS. BRANDON CUTLER
> 
> 2.SHAWN SPEARS VS SONNY KISS
> 
> 3. ORTIZ & SANTANA VS JUNGLE BOY & MARKO STUNT


All those matches sound short. Doesn't look like an hour worth of content. Maybe lots of non-match stuff like vignettes?


----------



## looper007

Geeee said:


> All those matches sound short. Doesn't look like an hour worth of content. Maybe lots of non-match stuff like vignettes?


Well they were building up Shanna vs Nyla for a feud or match, so i expect some stuff there. Maybe some recaps. Some promo's from some of the talents. I could see this episode under 60 minutes. I think some episodes of Dark will be like that, more jobber matches then like this past weeks Dark episode.


----------



## Jazminator

It’s hilarious that the “Bubbly” is a real thing now. They don’t miss a trick!

I’m gonna order some, and I don’t even drink!


----------



## looper007

Jazminator said:


> It’s hilarious that the “Bubbly” is a real thing now. They don’t miss a trick!
> 
> I’m gonna order some, and I don’t even drink!


It sold out in it's first batch. Better go onto it. I thought it was a joke but it's actually real lol.


----------



## KennyOmegaa

Geeee said:


> Jack Evans is a AAA wrestler. Probably why he got the shot. I still think it's weird that the AAA belt is being defended in AEW but I guess it's part of their cross-promotion deal?




Yes. Without that partnership they wouldn't have the Lucha bros. Basically AAA thinks Omega can bring prestige back to their top title and more eyes to their promotion. In AAA it was basically just a prop. Fenix was their previous champion and he defended it twice in 420 days


----------



## The Masked Avenger

KennyOmegaa said:


> Yes. Without that partnership they wouldn't have the Lucha bros. Basically AAA thinks Omega can bring prestige back to their top title and more eyes to their promotion. In AAA it was basically just a prop. Fenix was their previous champion and he defended it twice in 420 days


How much has Omega defended it in Mexico? Does AAA even have a tv show or is it just house shows and PPVs? Those are the questions I want to know.


----------



## KennyOmegaa

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> How much has Omega defended it in Mexico? Does AAA even have a tv show or is it just house shows and PPVs? Those are the questions I want to know.




He hasn't defended it yet, only a recent champion for about a month. But he has a marquee defense against Dragon Lee this Sunday in Mexico. Should be a banger

Yes they do house shows and live TV every Friday


----------



## Garty

AEW has re-upped Dark Episode #8 for this week.

For those who were unaware, there were no graphic overlays, or replays shown in the original broadcast that was put up this past Tuesday. Yesterday, the corrected and edited broadcast was uploaded to YouTube.

:up


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201818822703034368
Bran has pretty killer gear for being a jobber. I guess one of the benefits of being married to the AEW seamstress. Too bad Nyla is on commentary and not a male heel as that would be a fun place to attack him on. That should be his gimmick in a way - give him a huge entrance, epic music, special costumes - Glacier-esque even, but then he is a jobber. Make his real life connections to the EVP's and his Seamstress wife part of his gimmick. Make his elaborate entrances and ring gear the focus of his matches with the actual match and eventual loss secondary. 

He seems like a nice, likable dude and pretty creative as he's partially behind BTE and I'm sure other creative ventures within AEW - he just doesn't have it as a wrestler. 

I do think he could eventually be exposed as one of the creepers. It would make sense that Dark Order has a man on the inside production given how they have the lights turned off (without any kayfabe spooky Undertaker-esque powers) and how they get their videos on air etc. 

Cutler is a D&D guy - he'd probably fit well with Uno and Grayson even after being unmasked, could keep up with his elaborate entrances and showy gear dressed up like a Marvel super villain. Hell they could even storyline him losing on purpose now if they ever do get him over enough to push him by saying he did so in order to fly under the radar of the Bucks as the likable loser who they were giving charity to and thus he was indebted to them etc.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Need to still watch last week's Dark. Totally forgot to with the Thanksgiving holiday and the board redesign.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201895763170799618
Tully Blanchard is being absolutely wasted with Shawn Spears. Get him a faction or something, maybe a tag team that could be a title contender. Create a bootleg Revival team if you have to, though that might piss off Dash and Dawson. So maybe wait until after they re-sign with WWE or something.


----------



## MrThortan

Decent show so far. Nyla was a little annoying in the mic, but I guess she is supposed to be. Brandon Cutler's outfit doesn't fit his character. No amount of flash can compensate for how generic he is.


----------



## RiverFenix

Nothing redeeming about this offering. Who in the hell thinks D&D Cosplay is a good gimmick? Hell man, I know comic books are cool and all but D&D is still cringe level shit. I don't think I'll ever get Jimmy Havoc either. 

Nyla was brutal on CC. Excalibur - "Ref soinso has the duty in this match" Nyla - "You said doodie - tehehe" Wow, Native Beast badass character...

Sonny Kiss vs Spears - Tully is absolutely wasted with Spears. Put Spears in a tag team already is they want to get the spike piledriver over as a thing. 

Marko Stunt flossing still - yep, I've had enough of this episode. Hopefully next week is better.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

That Jimmy Havoc vs Brandon Cutler match was pretty garbage. Seemed pretty awkward kind of botchy.


----------



## Gh0stFace

The Jurassic Park vignette was gold. Some of you fucks are unpleasable


----------



## Stellar

I barely paid attention to Cutler vs. Havoc. Just don't care about either guy. They are trying hard to make Cutler not seem so generic with his outfit but it's not working.

A Butcher, Blade and Bunny debut replay - Sure, i'll watch a replay of Dark Bunny Allie again.

Sonny Kiss really is crazy energetic. I do find him to be underrated in the ring. Shawn with that butt flex and the crowd chanting 10. Shawn with that DVD. I'm a sucker for the Death Valley Driver as a finisher. Love that move.

The "Jurassic Express Wildlife" video was fun.

An okay Santana and Ortiz vs. Jungle Boy and Marko Stunt match I guess. That cannonball by Ortiz while the two were sitting in chairs looked like it hurt. The match felt like it went on too long and then I realized it was only like 13 minutes.

Luchasaurus must really still be hurt but they know that he is the main guy of JE. Either that or they don't want him involved when the team loses matches in order to protect him. They can do "Marko gets pinned, Luchasaurus comes out after to save the day" only so many times though until it loses its thrill eventually. Luchasaurus is amazing for his size. Hager and Luchasuarus getting physical was great.

Nyla Rose had a few good lines. I'm not going to say that she was totally horrible on commentary. She was better than I expected.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I enjoyed this week a lot

the matches were good, i loved the JeX segment, Sonny Kiss got the crowd behind him and MEvent was good

better than last week for sure!


----------



## Intimidator3

Nyla was way overboard with the heel commentary. When a heel is clearly biting someone’s arm, saying he’s not biting his arm he’s just checking on his elbow pad, that’s just being silly. 

I kinda liked Spears in his match. Not even sure what he was doing different but he just came across better.

Tag match was good but ready for Luchasaurus to be 100%. The face off brawl at the end was fun. Santana and Ortiz need the tag belts.


----------



## RiverFenix

Luchasaurus was still limping on his way to the ring. He's probably still on the same initial return time frame, they're just trying to keep him on screen while he's out. 

Nyla needs to be the Native Beast, not some snarky mean girl. Bad choice for guest commentary. I mean I guess that is who she is, but then don't market her as some bad ass beast character. Where is Golden Boy anyways, why even have guest commentary, other than to get wrestlers comfortable speaking on the mic I guess. Commentary isn't the same as in-ring promo work though so I'm not even sure how much that would apply.


----------



## bdon

Intimidator3 said:


> Nyla was way overboard with the heel commentary. When a heel is clearly biting someone’s arm, saying he’s not biting his arm he’s just checking on his elbow pad, that’s just being silly.
> 
> I kinda liked Spears in his match. Not even sure what he was doing different but he just came across better.
> 
> Tag match was good but ready for Luchasaurus to be 100%. The face off brawl at the end was fun. Santana and Ortiz need the tag belts.


Sonny Kiss brought out some personality in him. The general playful nature of Sonny Kiss’s character helped Spears let go of some of his more serious nature, and it definitely helped him in my eyes.


----------



## Intimidator3

bdon said:


> Sonny Kiss brought out some personality in him. The general playful nature of Sonny Kiss’s character helped Spears let go of some of his more serious nature, and it definitely helped him in my eyes.


Yeah agreed. I thought the same thing when he did commentary on Dark. I remember thinking that he needs to bring some of that personality to the ring with him. And he might be one of those that it just all depends on who he’s working with.

I’m a big fan of the spike piledriver him and Tully are doing. Doesn’t look as good as Tully and Arn doing it but it’s a nice throwback.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Spears doing the ‘bum push’ made me pop - the flipping off the crowd when they chanted ‘10’ - perfect


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202332778404220929


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202332778404220929


That is gonna be a banger


----------



## Geeee

Kip Sabian looked pretty cool at Full Gear. I hope he starts getting featured on Dynamite. Plus, Penelope Ford is easy on the eyes


----------



## RiverFenix

I think they were planning on playing off the real life heat/issues between Sabian and Janela with Ford - hence the "Why be bad when you can be superbad" quote from Penelope at one of the shows (can't remember which one) but Janela said he wouldn't do it. So Sabian was back at riding the pine. Hopefully he has a good showing on DARK, against Omega it's hard not to. I have liked his interviews/promos and liked his match with Hangman at FFTF.


----------



## RiverFenix

Along with Sabian vs Omega which was the DARK match that taped after Dynamite Havoc vs Avalon vs Sky, Luchasaurus/Stunt vs Beaver Boys were also taped Britt Baker and Best Friends with Orange Cassidy split guest commentary duries.


----------



## imthegame19

Geeee said:


> Kip Sabian looked pretty cool at Full Gear. I hope he starts getting featured on Dynamite. Plus, Penelope Ford is easy on the eyes


He's the one guy I'm shocked that AEW isn't using more. He got a good look and good in the ring. Now has Ford with him etc. When they put Ford with him at Full Gear. I figured he was gonna get big push. Instead theyve done nothing with him.


----------



## RiverFenix

imthegame19 said:


> He's the one guy I'm shocked that AEW isn't using more. He got a good look and good in the ring. Now has Ford with him etc. When they put Ford with him at Full Gear. I figured he was gonna get big push. Instead theyve done nothing with him.


As mentioned above the plan coming out of that was Sabian vs Janela, but Janela balked at that so they needed to come up with something different for Sabian now. Probably why Janela is spinning his tires as well.


----------



## imthegame19

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> As mentioned above the plan coming out of that was Sabian vs Janela, but Janela balked at that so they needed to come up with something different for Sabian now. Probably why Janela is spinning his tires as well.


Janela can still go back to feuding with Spears. They should do something with Sabian. Put him in a mini feud with Darby Allin or even Hangman Page. Both could use a feud where they go over. After Darby lost big matches to Moxley/Jericho and Page lost to Jericho, Pac and MJF now. Doesn't make sense to waste talented guy. Especially since you can explain new push due to valet helping him cheat to win. 


People are all saying AEW needs more talent. But they aren't even using all the talent they already have. I still wonder what's the hold up on why Hager not wrestling yet. I can understand Wardlow being more of a bodyguard. Because he's probably little green. But Hager already had his MMA fight and is known quality wrestler. So I'm not sure what the hold up is.


----------



## TripleG

Why wouldn't Janella want to do a feud with Sabian? Fighting over a lady, and two fresh faces looking to make a name for themselves...could have helped both of them.


----------



## RiverFenix

TripleG said:


> Why wouldn't Janella want to do a feud with Sabian? Fighting over a lady, and two fresh faces looking to make a name for themselves...could have helped both of them.


Real life. Penelope ditched Janela for Sabian.


----------



## TripleG

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Real life. Penelope ditched Janela for Sabian.


Oh...well I guess that makes sense. 

But there is that inner carny in me that's like "Fucking hey! Its real?! All the more reason to do it!", lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Along with Sabian vs Omega which was the DARK match that taped after Dynamite Havoc vs Avalon vs Sky, Luchasaurus/Stunt vs Beaver Boys were also taped Britt Baker and Best Friends with Orange Cassidy split guest commentary duries.


Luchasaurus!









I need to hear OC on commentary.


----------



## Aedubya

Sabian was injured for a while too

Who the hell are the Beaver Boys btw?


----------



## RiverFenix

Aedubya said:


> Sabian was injured for a while too
> 
> Who the hell are the Beaver Boys btw?











Indie Veterans Beaver Boys Work MSG in WWE Match


Long time New York indie tag team Beaver Boys, who have worked for Beyond, ROH, PWG and CZW, worked MSG for WWE against Heavy Machinery.




lastwordonprowrestling.com





Will be interesting to see how much time the match gets and how much offense they get in. This is their third appearance with AEW actually, faced Ortiz and Santana and along with QT Marshall faced Best Friends and Orange Cassidy as well.

Long time indie vets probably with lots of friends/connections in the AEW lockeroom. "Good hand" workers but who don't seem to have any creativity to come up with characters to make people give a shit about them. Silver is really short, will be interesting to see him face Stunt in the ring.


----------



## Aedubya

Ah yes, didn't realize that was their name

Thanks


----------



## Best Bout Machine

My girl Britt is on commentary! That makes this episode so much better.


----------



## RapShepard

Should've just had Kenny destroy him. Not of fan of Penelope getting involved so much. Not that Kip should be getting a win over Kenny, but all that interference to not win is eh. 

Triple threat was fun 

Tag match was cool as well

Still hate from undesirable to undeniable 

Cool to see them actually capitalizing on their trends with the Bubbly video challenge thing.


----------



## Stellar

All were decent matches this week.

It really was pointless for Penelope to get involved in the Omega/Sabian match so much. It would have been better for Kip if he just straight lost the match a lot sooner instead of Penelope trying to distract Omega at least 3 times.

With that said, shes still easy to look at.

Baker was pretty decent on commentary during the Jurassic Express match.

Still don't see the issue in the "undesirable to undeniable" portion of the show. Yes, they all struggled before AEW and have the same goal, but their paths and story isn't all the same. Big Swole for example talking about her disease and setback.

Omega to me still feels like he is missing something. Like he is just coasting through the matches, excluding that feud with Moxley. He needs something that would define his character. Like when he was The Cleaner or when he became the leader of BC.

Enjoyed the episode. Especially with Dasha and Lexy.


----------



## RiverFenix

The Omega/Sabian match was the post-Dynamite main event, so they likely tried to make it bigger than it should have been for that reason. Way too much attempted interference from Penelope and Aubrey just stood there and watched her at points. I liked how Chuck basically down played Omega, saying he played his greatest hits - basically going through the motions to give fans what they want to see. 

Chuck and Britt were both good on commentary. 

Luchasaurus is going to be exposed I think when he works a competitive match. A lot of his shit is completely scripted you can tell and rather telegraphed. 

Those enhancement guys - man, how can you be in the business for 13 years and your whole gimmick is flexing? That might play well in a podunk indie but they both have been in higher stature indies and that is all they offer. I hope they're not being considered for anything more than enhancement work - but who knows of their a friend of one of the EVP's. 

Didn't Swole shit talk the idea of the Undesirable to Undeniable segment when Shanna got the treatment? Saying everybody has a story and it's about what you do when you get here - and now she's fine getting the same treatment. How about some continuity.


----------



## bdon

So, Scorpio Sky uses a book right in front of the red, and there is no DQ?

I love AEW, but I could have done without that shit.


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> So, Scorpio Sky uses a book right in front of the red, and there is no DQ?
> 
> I love AEW, but I could have done without that shit.


Tbf no rules in a triple threat is standard.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Pretty good episode imo. I enjoyed both Britt and Chuck Taylor on commentary. Wouldn't have minded if Havoc had won instead but it's whatever. Luchasaurus still makes me nervous as I feel like he came back too quickly. Kenny v Kip was great but I could have done without so much Penelope interference especially because Kip still lost.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

i hope they show the video promos on the main show. good job explaining the butcher and blade crap on Dark.

Omega has lost all his shine. I dont even see him as a top guy now.


----------



## bdon

Britt was thirsting.


----------



## bdon

CenaBoy4Life said:


> i hope they show the video promos on the main show. good job explaining the butcher and blade crap on Dark.
> 
> Omega has lost all his shine. I dont even see him as a top guy now.


And this is why you can’t have your top performer jobbing to put over midcarders.


----------



## bdon

bdon said:


> And this is why you can’t have your top performer jobbing to put over midcarders.


The Bucks get great work and have a good feud going with PnP. Cody gets a new feud every month. Moxley and Jericho.

And Omega...works...Dark?

Super annoying and a major fucking waste. They act as if they’re incapable of working multiple, complex story-telling angles are once.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

bdon said:


> And this is why you can’t have your top performer jobbing to put over midcarders.


He's lost two singles matches; Pac and Jericho. He's not jobbed to any midcarder.


----------



## bdon

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> He's lost two singles matches; Pac and Jericho. He's not jobbed to any midcarder.


Wtf do you call Pac!? What WAS Dean Ambrose?

We can pretend these sort of things don’t matter to the viewing audience, but they absolutely do. Fans know Dean Ambrose, and the diehards know Kenny Omega. All they seen from Kenny was how he got his ass kicked over and over in singles matches against anyone with a name. Moxley got over on Omega time and time again in the build up to Full Gear.

That shit makes Omega look weak as hell. Now they gave him the rematch against Pac with no real buildup.

“Thanks for your time, Kenny. Great work rate stuff!!!”

I mean, goddamn, they brought in Jericho specifically to build stars, which is clearly a need. They take it a step further and bury Omega and Page, leaving them to matches with Pac and little to no tv time.

Making use of the stars you DO have AND building stars are not mutually exclusive ideas.


----------



## Intimidator3

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Pretty good episode imo. I enjoyed both Britt and Chuck Taylor on commentary. Wouldn't have minded if Havoc had won instead but it's whatever. Luchasaurus still makes me nervous as I feel like he came back too quickly. Kenny v Kip was great but I could have done without so much Penelope interference especially because Kip still lost.


What was wrong with Luchasaurus? Didn’t they said it was his hamstring? If so that’s def something to worry about. That’s a real nagging injury and one that is easy to re-injure if you come back too soon. If you watch NFL you see it all the time. It can bother players all season and re-injury happens a lot. I haven’t watched Dark yet but last week he still looked a little slow and gimpy to me. Hope he’s good to go.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Intimidator3 said:


> What was wrong with Luchasaurus? Didn’t they said it was his hamstring? If so that’s def something to worry about. That’s a real nagging injury and one that is easy to re-injure if you come back too soon. If you watch NFL you see it all the time. It can bother players all season and re-injury happens a lot. I haven’t watched Dark yet but last week he still looked a little slow and gimpy to me. Hope he’s good to go.


Yea I think it was a hamstring thing. He's still a bit slow but looked better. The part that made he nervous was when he does a kip-up plus most of his offense is kicks.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Fun DARK this week.

nothing special, but easy to watch


----------



## umagamanc

An enjoyable episode of AEW Dark.

*Scorpio Sky vs. Peter Avalon vs. Jimmy Havoc: *Enjoyable match. Scorpio Sky rightly went over, although I don't mind Havoc. Sky really does have something.

*Jurassic Express vs. Sylver & Reynolds:* It was fine; a standard tag team match. I still don't think Marko Stunt has any business being in an AEW ring.

*Kenny Omega vs. Kip Sabian:* Really entertaining match. I didn't mind Ford's interference; it reminded me of Zelina Vega's interference with Andrade. However, I could have done without the close falls against Omega; it may weaken him. Kip Sabian shouldn't be pushing their top stars in really competitive matches at this stage, as he's less talented compared to other talent on the roster who are similar (e.g. Sammy Guevara), and he isn't over.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

umagamanc said:


> An enjoyable episode of AEW Dark.
> 
> *Scorpio Sky vs. Peter Avalon vs. Jimmy Havoc: *Enjoyable match. Scorpio Sky rightly went over, although I don't mind Havoc. Sky really does have something.
> 
> *Jurassic Express vs. Sylver & Reynolds:* It was fine; a standard tag team match. _*I still don't think Marko Stunt has any business being in an AEW ring.*_
> 
> *Kenny Omega vs. Kip Sabian:* Really entertaining match. I didn't mind Ford's interference; it reminded me of Zelina Vega's interference with Andrade. However, I could have done without the close falls against Omega; it may weaken him. Kip Sabian shouldn't be pushing their top stars in really competitive matches at this stage, as he's less talented compared to other talent on the roster who are similar (e.g. Sammy Guevara), and he isn't over.


On Marko - the crowd is popping for him more and more

agree on Kip though - was a 10min squash the stretched to 16min. Fine for what it was, but isn’t even ‘MOTWeek”


----------



## umagamanc

LifeInCattleClass said:


> On Marko - the crowd is popping for him more and more


Marko's over, I know, and I'm glad for him. However, I don't mean anything nasty by it; it's just a personal preference. I like a sense of legitimacy to wrestling, yet I feel Stunt's competitive involvement in matches takes away from that.


----------



## Geeee

umagamanc said:


> Marko's over, I know, and I'm glad for him. However, I don't mean anything nasty by it; it's just a personal preference. I like a sense of legitimacy to wrestling, yet I feel Stunt's competitive involvement in matches takes away from that.


To be fair, one of the jobbers was almost the same size as Marko lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

umagamanc said:


> Marko's over, I know, and I'm glad for him. However, I don't mean anything nasty by it; it's just a personal preference. I like a sense of legitimacy to wrestling, yet I feel Stunt's competitive involvement in matches takes away from that.


No harm no foul mate - we all like what we like


----------



## shadows123

umagamanc said:


> Marko's over, I know, and I'm glad for him. However, I don't mean anything nasty by it; it's just a personal preference. I like a sense of legitimacy to wrestling, yet I feel Stunt's competitive involvement in matches takes away from that.


Well atleast his limitations are shown clearly and not hidden or anything and he still seems to be over without WWE like tactics like giving him wins, putting a title on him etc.Plus more often than not, he gets in one offensive move in the entire match and sells a beat down for the most part, he also is there to eat the pin .. I get where you're coming from though.. A lot of people are put off by his size though even though he seems to be over with the live audience..

Edit: Just checked out this week's Dark, ya they made him do more than one offensive move, my bad ?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

bdon said:


> Wtf do you call Pac!? What WAS Dean Ambrose?
> 
> We can pretend these sort of things don’t matter to the viewing audience, but they absolutely do. Fans know Dean Ambrose, and the diehards know Kenny Omega. All they seen from Kenny was how he got his ass kicked over and over in singles matches against anyone with a name. Moxley got over on Omega time and time again in the build up to Full Gear.
> 
> That shit makes Omega look weak as hell. Now they gave him the rematch against Pac with no real buildup.
> 
> “Thanks for your time, Kenny. Great work rate stuff!!!”
> 
> I mean, goddamn, they brought in Jericho specifically to build stars, which is clearly a need. They take it a step further and bury Omega and Page, leaving them to matches with Pac and little to no tv time.
> 
> Making use of the stars you DO have AND building stars are not mutually exclusive ideas.


It looks like Bucks and Cody used Omega. They banked on his starpower from NJPW and used that to build the elite and lure Tony. Look we have the best wrestler in the world thats super hot right now!

Now hes just another movez geek on the dark show doing nothing.

Maybe Omega is fine with it and just wants to coast until retirement now.


----------



## rbl85

I love how some of you are like "oh look what they're doing with Omega, he look like a looser"

In a few months the same people will bitch when Omega beat everybody and keep the belt for a year XD


----------



## bdon

Yeah. If they


rbl85 said:


> I love how some of you are like "oh look what they're doing with Omega, he look like a looser"
> 
> In a few months the same people will bitch when Omega beat everybody and keep the belt for a year XD


Yeah, if we are forced to watch Mr Work Rate with No Story, then Omega holding the title will be a problem.

If this company thinks they only need storytelling for the title, then they’re screwed.



CenaBoy4Life said:


> It looks like Bucks and Cody used Omega. They banked on his starpower from NJPW and used that to build the elite and lure Tony. Look we have the best wrestler in the world thats super hot right now!
> 
> Now hes just another movez geek on the dark show doing nothing.
> 
> Maybe Omega is fine with it and just wants to coast until retirement now.


It really does feel like Omega’s star powerwas used and abused. Maybe he is fine with that. Maybe he‘a tired of wrestling.

Either way, they’re doing a disservice to their television show and startup company by not utilizing the very few needle movers they have.


----------



## rbl85

Omega star power used and abused ?
He's not even the most known wrestler of the Elite….


----------



## bdon

rbl85 said:


> Omega star power used and abused ?
> He's not even the most known wrestler of the Elite….


He IS the only one that was highly desired by WWE and in constant headlines with WWE’s top guys dying for the chance to be in the same ring as him.

There’s a reason Moxley wanted him. There is a reason Jericho went to Japan to work with him. There’s a reason Reigns and Rollins couldn’t keep Omega out their mouths in non-kayfabe interviews the last year or two.

And now he is TNA Sting: just here to collect a check and make megastars of everyone else.


----------



## rbl85

Star power is not equal at how much wrestlers want to work with you.

The non hardcore fans of wrestling don't know who was Omega before AEW started, so don't talk about the star power of Omega when nobody except the people who watch NJPW knew who he was….


----------



## bdon

rbl85 said:


> Star power is not equal at how much wrestlers want to work with you.
> 
> The non hardcore fans of wrestling don't know who was Omega before AEW started, so don't talk about the star power of Omega when nobody except the people who watch NJPW knew who he was….


And the point the previous poster made was the Bucks and Cody used Kenny’s star power to get Kahn on board. Kahn is a wrestling mark that was likely salivating at the prospect of being able to offer a match with Omega to the top WWE.


----------



## rbl85

bdon said:


> And the point the previous poster made was the Bucks and Cody used Kenny’s star power to get Kahn on board. Kahn is a wrestling mark that was likely salivating at the prospect of being able to offer a match with Omega to the top WWE.


The previous poster is completely wrong.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

rbl85 said:


> Star power is not equal at how much wrestlers want to work with you.
> 
> The non hardcore fans of wrestling don't know who was Omega before AEW started, so don't talk about the star power of Omega when nobody except the people who watch NJPW knew who he was….


you couldnt visit this forum or facebook pages or wrestling reddit without a constant barrage of Omega in NJPW. Now nobody talks about him. Hes just another guy. He is done as a star.

Outside of WWE i would argue Omega was the most known, desired to see, and popular wrestler. And hardcore fans are basically the only ones left watching wrestling nowdays.

If you want to say Omega is not the biggest star in AEW now then that just farthers my point. He got zero hype, or build up. He went from a ACE to look this guy was a star is now on a losing streak...aww...and nobody cares now.


----------



## RapShepard

rbl85 said:


> I love how some of you are like "oh look what they're doing with Omega, he look like a looser"
> 
> In a few months the same people will bitch when Omega beat everybody and keep the belt for a year XD


The Elite got themselves in a no win situation. They're too big to not be treated like stars. But if they're treated how they should be the power abuse shit will be thrown out.


----------



## bdon

rbl85 said:


> The previous poster is completely wrong.


You say this, but where is Kenny’s big storyline that makes him look strong? And please don’t say the win over Pac or the 15 min matches against Jack Evans or Sabian.

Forget “strong”, where is Kenny’s storyline that makes him look IMPORTANT?


----------



## rbl85

CenaBoy4Life said:


> you couldnt visit this forum or facebook pages or wrestling reddit without a constant barrage of Omega in NJPW. Now nobody talks about him. Hes just another guy. He is done as a star.
> 
> Outside of WWE i would argue Omega was the most known, desired to see, and popular wrestler. And hardcore fans are basically the only ones left watching wrestling nowdays.
> 
> If you want to say Omega is not the biggest star in AEW now then that just farthers my point. He got zero hype, or build up. He went from a ACE to look this guy was a star is now on a losing streak...aww...and nobody cares now.


Omega never was the biggest star of AEW. 
Jericho, Moxley and even Cody were the bigger stars since day one.


----------



## bdon

As I said elsewhere, maybe if Kenny’s lucky, Luke Harper will sign with AEW, so that Kenny has a purpose and a storyline to work.

You know, at least until Harper is fully over.


----------



## rbl85

bdon said:


> *You say this, but where is Kenny’s big storyline that makes him look strong? And please don’t say the win over Pac or the 15 min matches against Jack Evans or Sabian.*
> 
> Forget “strong”, where is Kenny’s storyline that makes him look IMPORTANT?


This have nothing to do with the post that i quoted.


----------



## bdon

rbl85 said:


> Omega never was the biggest star of AEW.
> Jericho, Moxley and even Cody were the bigger stars since day one.


So, they should have just perpetuated the myth that you can’t be great or important, unless you once wrestled for WWE?


----------



## rbl85

bdon said:


> So, they should have just perpetuated the myth that you can’t be great or important, unless you once wrestled for WWE?


I'm not saying this but in the eyes of the audience those 3 were way bigger names than Omega.


----------



## RapShepard

bdon said:


> You say this, but where is Kenny’s big storyline that makes him look strong? And please don’t say the win over Pac or the 15 min matches against Jack Evans or Sabian.


Omega doesn't have the big name win yet. But even if you don't know him it's clear he's a big deal. Sometimes folk overthink it.


----------



## bdon

rbl85 said:


> I'm not saying this but in the eyes of the audience those 3 were way bigger names than Omega.


And Omega is proven to have star power elsewhere, as a fucking foreigner no less, that had WWE dying to sign him. He stayed loyal to his friends, and he was immediately buried by his and their joint decisions to the point that most simply don’t give a shit about him. The AEW fans who are loyal as they come, don’t care to the point that even on this very forum, when listing names who are interesting Omega is the last one mentioned.

This sort of thing happens when one guy gets his ass constantly kicked, doesn’t say a word about it, no promos, nothing.

Then the big redemption promo shows him struggling to bench 55 pounds, and NO ONE THOUGHT IT WAS A BAD IDEA!?

At worst, they used Omega’s name recognition as an idea to possibly lure WWE guys. At best, they’ve killed one of the 4 true single’s stars the company has.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204899151403724801


----------



## Garty

bdon said:


> At worst, they used Omega’s name recognition as an idea to possibly lure WWE guys. At best, they’ve killed one of the 4 true single’s stars the company has.


A new member of the wrestlingforum community once said about AEW, _"It was a good show without putting on the main guys. That’s how you BUILD. I like it."_

Almost every post of yours is negative, whether it be here, or the WWE boards. Your obsession with Kenny Omega, albeit warranted, has become background noise at this point. You've pretty much said the same things over and over, at each mention of him in a thread. If he was on every show, would you still feel the same way? Should he be putting himself over everyone on the roster? Do you not think that after almost 20 years in the business, he may want to do something different for professional wrestling? Maybe bring a different approach, or aspect to being "just another wrestling show?" He's an E.V.P. of his own company and he, just like The Bucks and Cody, have everything to lose. It's a collective effort, on everyone's part, trying to change how people view and understand wrestling, when you've had WWE doing practically nothing for 20 years, other than stroking their own ego and having their name mentioned everywhere, but not as wrestling, but "sports entertainment", no matter what the cost because they've had no real competition until now.

It's a no-win situation, for those who both criticize and defend AEW. There is no happy medium. You either love it or you hate it and nothing will change either of your minds.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204914143763030016
Tag Champs on DARK. That says something about the booking of the division doesn't it. Get the titles off SCU already.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

My two favourite tag teams plus Orange Cassidy and PAC? Am I dreaming?


----------



## rbl85

Vickie Guerrero will be in commentary


----------



## bdon

Garty said:


> A new member of the wrestlingforum community once said about AEW, _"It was a good show without putting on the main guys. That’s how you BUILD. I like it."[/b]_


 

And I stand by that.



> every post of yours is negative, whether it be here, or the WWE boards. Your obsession with Kenny Omega, albeit warranted, has become background noise at this point. You've pretty much said the same things over and over, at each mention of him in a thread. If he was on every show, would you still feel the same way? Should he be putting himself over everyone on the roster? Do you not think that after almost 20 years in the business, he may want to do something different for professional wrestling? Maybe bring a different approach, or aspect to being "just another wrestling show?" He's an E.V.P. of his own company and he, just like The Bucks and Cody, have everything to lose. It's a collective effort, on everyone's part, trying to change how people view and understand wrestling, when you've had WWE doing practically nothing for 20 years, other than stroking their own ego and having their name mentioned everywhere, but not as wrestling, but "sports entertainment", no matter what the cost because they've had no real competition until now.
> 
> It's a no-win situation, for those who both criticize and defend AEW. There is no happy medium. You either love it or you hate it and nothing will change either of your minds.


Does he, and the rest of the EVP’s, want the show to succeed? Might want to start utilizing what little star power you have on TV and quit thinking you can make superstars overnight.

And if he is done with wrestling, that’s fine. Don’t wrestle, but the show will suffer, which is my problem. AEW has to succeed or else, you better get used to WWE’s monopoly.


----------



## reyfan

Those match posters remind me of the GFX sigs people used to do like 15 years ago.


----------



## Jazminator

Last night Britt Baker wrestled someone named "Machiko." Maybe it was a tryout match for her?


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Jazminator said:


> Last night Britt Baker wrestled someone named "Machiko." Maybe it was a tryout match for her?
> 
> View attachment 81367


Hmmm... interested.


----------



## RiverFenix

DARK should be streamed on Saturdays - Tuesday is a weird day, one day before Dynamite and 6 days after it was taped. Wednesday-Saturday would be a better split. Only reason I can figure for Tuesdays at all is because they have the Dynamite booking for that next day finished and can sell the card a bit. I don't think that would be enough of a reason. Or maybe it's something with filming Dasha and Schiavone for the canned backstage segments - but then again, not worth the delay.


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> DARK should be streamed on Saturdays - Tuesday is a weird day, one day before Dynamite and 6 days after it was taped. Wednesday-Saturday would be a better split. Only reason I can figure for Tuesdays at all is because they have the Dynamite booking for that next day finished and can sell the card a bit. I don't think that would be enough of a reason. Or maybe it's something with filming Dasha and Schiavone for the canned backstage segments - but then again, not worth the delay.


It take time to do a episode of Dark.


----------



## Garty

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> DARK should be streamed on Saturdays - Tuesday is a weird day, one day before Dynamite and 6 days after it was taped. Wednesday-Saturday would be a better split. Only reason I can figure for Tuesdays at all is because they have the Dynamite booking for that next day finished and can sell the card a bit. I don't think that would be enough of a reason. Or maybe it's something with filming Dasha and Schiavone for the canned backstage segments - but then again, not worth the delay.


I've thought that myself. Tuesday seems like too much of a rush. If you're busy with things, or forget to watch, you've only got 24 hours, or less, to get caught up prior to Dynamite, Wednesday at 8PM. And now that they've been progressing some storylines with video packages, etc. on DARK, it sometimes becomes "must-see". I do think Saturday, or Sunday at 12PM, would be a much better day and time to upload the show. It gives you part of the weekend and two more days to watch when you're able to. It may also help to bring more interest to the product, having it out there longer. Premiering on Tuesdays at 7PM, it forces you to watch, both shows, within that 24 hour period.


----------



## rbl85

Garty said:


> I've thought that myself. Tuesday seems like too much of a rush. If you're busy with things, or forget to watch, you've only got 24 hours, or less, to get caught up prior to Dynamite, Wednesday at 8PM. And now that they've been progressing some storylines with video packages, etc. on DARK, it sometimes becomes "must-see". I do think Saturday, or Sunday at 12PM, would be a much better day and time to upload the show. It gives you part of the weekend and two more days to watch when you're able to. It may also help to bring more interest to the product, having it out there longer. Premiering on Tuesdays at 7PM, it forces you to watch, both shows, within that 24 hour period.


Except that some of the segments that you see during Dark are shot during the weekend.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Dark is only about an hour + or -. At least 40 mins is matches so that leaves about 20 mins of mostly previously aired vignettes. The only new additions is Tony and Dasha talking about the upcoming weeks Dynamite. Everything could be done by Saturday. 

Personally I wish that AEW would build their own HQ/PC/Full Sail like arena for a Saturday Night Main Event studio show.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

It's dumb that they put Bea vs Kris on DARK.


----------



## RiverFenix

Schiavone/Dasha are not even needed. DARK doesn't need to be finished/slick given it's a web show unless they're using it to try and get another slot from TNT or something. Cut them out completely and give me another match. 

Saturdays would be much better.



ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> It's dumb that they put Bea vs Kris on DARK.


I figure the want to give Statlander a win on her record without burying Bea too much by having the loss on television. I get that Bea is part time, but bloody hell you have no hopes in keeping her if all you do is job her out.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Schiavone/Dasha are not even needed. DARK doesn't need to be finished/slick given it's a web show unless they're using it to try and get another slot from TNT or something. Cut them out completely and give me another match.
> 
> Saturdays would be much better.


I do believe this weeks Dark is 4 matches.


----------



## reyfan

bdon said:


> And Omega is proven to have star power elsewhere, as a fucking foreigner no less, that had WWE dying to sign him. He stayed loyal to his friends, and he was immediately buried by his and their joint decisions to the point that most simply don’t give a shit about him. The AEW fans who are loyal as they come, don’t care to the point that even on this very forum, when listing names who are interesting Omega is the last one mentioned.
> 
> This sort of thing happens when one guy gets his ass constantly kicked, doesn’t say a word about it, no promos, nothing.
> 
> Then the big redemption promo shows him struggling to bench 55 pounds, and NO ONE THOUGHT IT WAS A BAD IDEA!?
> 
> At worst, they used Omega’s name recognition as an idea to possibly lure WWE guys. At best, they’ve killed one of the 4 true single’s stars the company has.


The funny part is people said they didn't want Omega going to WWE because he would just end up on main event, and now he's a higher up in another fed and he's basically on that companies version of main event.


----------



## Geeee

Are Moxley and Jericho the only ones who haven't worked Dark? I feel like working Dark is the equivalent of working house shows, since AEW doesn't have them.


----------



## bdon

Don’t remember Cody doing a match on Dark yet.


----------



## reyfan

bdon said:


> Don’t remember Cody doing a match on Dark yet.


To be fair he doesn't really do matches on Dynamite, not every week anyway


----------



## rbl85

bdon said:


> Don’t remember Cody doing a match on Dark yet.


I think he did a tag match.

Him, Dustin and the Bucks vs 4 other guys.


----------



## bdon

rbl85 said:


> I think he did a tag match.
> 
> Him, Dustin and the Bucks vs 4 other guys.


Don’t remember this.


----------



## RiverFenix

bdon said:


> Don’t remember this.


October 16th - Bucks, Cody and Dustin vs T-Hawk, Cima and Private Party


----------



## bdon

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> October 16th - Bucks, Cody and Dustin vs T-Hawk, Cima and Private Party


Oh, I believed you, but I’m shocked I don’t remember it.


----------



## rbl85

It's crazy how Vickie voice sound so sexy 
Also i like the new ref.


----------



## RapShepard

Vicky referring to SCU as up and comers lol. She clearly doesn't watch. Least it's Dark and not Dynamite.


----------



## Oracle

Since when does everyone have the discus lariat in there moveset


----------



## MrThortan

EXCUSE ME!!! Haha I love Vickie.


----------



## rbl85

That pop for Orange XD


----------



## RiverFenix

Good promo by the Bucks selling their upcoming title match. Dare I say a little heelish. The really need to win though - SCU has stagnated the division. Maybe win with a handful of trunks or something. Cheat to beat their friends. 

I like Vickie, but man o' man is she overdoing the cougar schtick. And We don't need to hear about your hot flashes - ever. 

Mike Posey back to refereeing. He refereed in WWE way back and then wanted to wrestle hit the indies last I knew. 

Like virtually all AEW matches, SCU vs PP should have ended five minutes earlier. This match on the assisted Unprettier spot. Mar'quen needs to work on his kicks - they're literally taps in spots, same with some stomps. I get your opponent is in a vulnerable spot but if you can't make it look impactful then don't do it. Not to mention it's usually after a chain of offensive spots anyways so one less wouldn't matter. PP is coming into their own with their in ring antics and getting more comfortable - still rough edges but they have a ton of promise. SCU was their bland workman selves. 

Where is Golden Boy? Excalibur has a tough job each week working with guest commentators - usually ones doing commentary for the first time to boot. I think Dark should get away from the guest commentary and just get a full time CC. Only good guest I can recall has been Chuck Taylor, and it's because he and Excalibur are long time friends and might have even called matches together before. 

I dig that they have announcers mocking Britt Baker, or more specifically the fact she's mentioned over and over being a dentist. I don't understand how AEW exec's don't realize it hurts the rest of the roster to have a kayfabe part-time wrestler winning matches. If that was a tryout for Machiko I'd pass on her. 

It's too bad Bea is not exclusive - she's probably the best woman on the AEW roster but they job her constantly because of Japan commitments. Priestly should refuse bookings given how they job her constantly. Top Gaijin, but jobs out in AEW. Good match between Bea and Statlander, I've seen better from Kris but she is a work in progress. Her character spots are still not established and not over. Bea was hanging low on that finisher pile driver, hopefully she was alright as the ref did check on her and then help her out of the ring. 

Statlander's promo was pretty indie-tastic, but she's trying. A bit too beating over the head with the gimmick still. I think she'd be better off with vignette treatment. 

Angelico dancing all the way to the ring was something. Any reason why he wears the bodysuit - he have ugly tattoo's or something? Man there was a foot of air on the big boot by Angelico on Chuckie T (right before Joey mentioned about seeing a cat in the front row - why hint at Teddy Hart at all I don't know). Fun match - right team won. PAC should be getting wins. Probably would have finished it on the double 450 splash spot.


----------



## rbl85

Personally i was more impressed by Statlander than Bea.

Also you guys can quote but one day Orange will be world champion.


----------



## MrThortan

First time seeing OC in the ring and man it did not disappoint. Was a thing of beauty.


----------



## IamMark

“He’s[Orange Cassidy] so brave that he would strap a buck of maple syrup to his back and drive a motorbike through the great country of Canada” - Joey Janela on commentary


----------



## DOTL

Vicky, Janella, and Excalibur have good chemistry.


----------



## Stellar

Vickie Guerrero was a nice surprise. From just listening to her on commentary I can tell that what is said about her is true. That shes very nice in person.

Fun SCU vs. Private Party match.

Kris Statlander has become my new favorite in AEWs Womens Division lately. She really held my interest during that match with Bea Priestley and her promo in the elevator was well done. The Nightmare collective with signs that says things like "Statlander is out of this world" made me laugh a little.

My only negative things during that match though was that when Kris rolled up Bea at one point, Kris clearly pushed Bea off of her at 2 in order to help Bea roll out of the pin. That was plain as day on camera. Also, Kris was hanging over the middle rope for far too long before Bea finally did something. Not sure whos fault it is for that, but when Kris is just hanging over for like forever while waiting for Bea to attack, it doesn't look good.

Tony Shiavone is way too comfortable around Dasha during these AEW Dark episodes. lol It's so obvious that he is enjoying being there.

TH2 and Pac vs. Best Friends with Orange Cassidy - I like that PAC stood separately from TH2 before the match started.

Orange Cassidy getting that hot tag, the crowd going nuts over it., that was wild. I'm not a huge fan of flips and dives that make no sense, but I do like what Orange Cassidy does.

I like PACs brutalizer. He can randomly pull off that move at any time when e


----------



## Garty

Overall, a pretty good show this week.

PP vs SCU was good, but could have been shorter. Kazarian was hitting some crazy moves and was a lot more aggressive than I've seen him be in a long time.

Britt's match was one of her better ones, but still not enough to make me care. Did Machiko get in any offense?

Priestly vs Statlander was really good. Bea finally got a chance to shine and Kris continues to impress.

Main event was okay. Nothing really must-see, except for Orange Cassidy. That guy is pure gold.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Orange Cassidy‘s top rope ‘moonsault’ legit made me LOL.

i watched that a couple of times.

the guy is gold!


----------



## Aedubya

Very impressed with Dark this week
Lexy Nair is an Angel!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I want.... no NEED a Pac v OC blood feud

Where Pac just decimates him, and he OC slowly starts to make his comeback and get more aggressive and 'care' more.


----------



## Garty

One thing I forgot to make mention of, was Janela doing commentary for Britt vs Machiko. He said, "I don't know whether you know this or not, but she's a dentist." "Yeah, the TNT executives made sure I plugged that during the match."


----------



## Jedah

So stupid. Who the fuck cares if she's a dentist? It's not gonna get her more over.

That one package they did with Swole conquering her life-threatening Crohn's was more effective than anything they ever did with Baker.


----------



## rbl85

Jedah said:


> *So stupid. Who the fuck cares if she's a dentist? It's not gonna get her more over.*
> 
> That one package they did with Swole conquering her life-threatening Crohn's was more effective than anything they ever did with Baker.


They're making fun of it.


----------



## RiverFenix

The worst of Britt was the promo's before her Full Gear match with Bea where Bea trashed her for being a part time wrestler while Britt is training in dojo's in Japan full time to perfect her craft. And then Britt beats her. So a practising dentist who moonlights as a wrestler can beat somebody who is training full time to wrestle. I guess Stipe Miocic is a fire fighter though so there is precedent for this in the real world.


----------



## Jedah

Oh, I know Janela probably was, but the execs seem to be of the opinion that it matters.


----------



## RiverFenix

rbl85 said:


> They're making fun of it.


Yep. So somebody in the company is self-aware enough to know how grating it is. Somebody else on guest commentary mocked it recently as well - maybe it was Chuck Taylor.


----------



## rbl85

Jedah said:


> Oh, I know Janela probably was,* but the execs seem to be of the opinion that it matters.*


That was part of the joke...


----------



## Garty

Jedah said:


> Oh, I know Janela probably was, but the execs seem to be of the opinion that it matters.


There's a bit of truth in everything.


----------



## RiverFenix

Janela for being a low totem pole guy don't give a fuck. Bucks told a story about how when Jurassic Express was thrown around as a name and Joey said "That name fuckin' sucks", Tony Khan was there and said "That's my idea" and Janela was still "It still fuckin' sucks".


----------



## Dice Morgan

Any significance of Colt Cabana doing the Dark taping last night as color commentator?.i know they have been having celebrity each week but not an active wrestler not on the roster. Besides him being done with ROH.


----------



## Jazminator

Dice Morgan said:


> Any significance of Colt Cabana doing the Dark taping last night as color commentator?.i know they have been having celebrity each week but not an active wrestler not on the roster. Besides him being done with ROH.


That was interesting. I'm pretty sure Colt Cabana is still with the NWA. Maybe (hopefully) it's a sign that the two companies are willing to work with each other.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Imagine leaving WWE because you're an irrelevant jobber, then going to AEW for a new start just to do the same thing 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207543988342923264*


----------



## RiverFenix

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Imagine leaving WWE because you're an irrelevant jobber, then going to AEW for a new start just to do the same thing
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207543988342923264*


So he took his shot. Not like the other cowards who bitch and whine and then re-sign.


----------



## Jazminator

Just FYI, PW Insider is reporting that Colt Cabana also did some work as a backstage producer that night, and apparently it was sort of a tryout. He reportedly got positive reviews from company officials.

I have to admit, I’m not very familiar with Colt Cabana. I mostly remember his name from CM Punk’s so-called “pipe bomb” interview on Raw. Is he an Indy darling?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Imagine leaving WWE because you're an irrelevant jobber, then going to AEW for a new start just to do the same thing
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207543988342923264*


Now imagine if it was all his idea

And then imagine if the point was to pop the live crowd

now.... imagine not taking wrestling so serious - especially as to what happens after DARK


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207712898992218113


----------



## reyfan

I remember reading an interview with someone at TNA and they said when business started failing they got Dixine involved so she'd keep pumping money into it(well at least her dads) looks like AEW are getting in early getting Tony in infront of a crowd, smart.


----------



## rbl85

reyfan said:


> I remember reading an interview with someone at TNA and they said when business started failing they got Dixine involved so she'd keep pumping money into it(well at least her dads) looks like AEW are getting in early getting Tony in infront of a crowd, smart.


A Khan appeared in front of the crowd since the first episode of dynamite but only when the cameras are off.


----------



## imthegame19

reyfan said:


> I remember reading an interview with someone at TNA and they said when business started failing they got Dixine involved so she'd keep pumping money into it(well at least her dads) looks like AEW are getting in early getting Tony in infront of a crowd, smart.



Khan family already put their money in AEW. They invested 100 million dollars. They don't have put more money into it. They are making money back from that investment now. Remember they have tv deals from TNT, TSN, IV4, Fite subscription etc. Along with ticket sales and ppv buys. 


It's much different business model then TNA had. With getting profitable finally and then signing bunch of old guys to big contracts. Which put you back in the red. Not to mention it caused you to use older guys push homegrown talent aside. So when TNA couldn't afford anyone anymore. Ratings fell apart and Carter's lost even more money and had to sell. 


I don't think you will see Khan family make these mistakes. Yes if they think a guy can be big star for them. Then they might make that investment. But they won't be outbidding WWE or anything most likely. They are successful in many different businesses for a reason.


----------



## rbl85

imthegame19 said:


> Khan family already put their money in AEW. They invested 100 million dollars. They don't have put more money into it. *They are making money back from that investment now*. Remember they have tv deals from TNT, TSN, IV4, Fite subscription etc. Along with ticket sales and ppv buys.
> 
> 
> It's much different business model then TNA had. With getting profitable finally and then signing bunch of old guys to big contracts. Which put you back in the red. Not to mention it caused you to use older guys push homegrown talent aside. So when TNA couldn't afford anyone anymore. Ratings fell apart and Carter's lost even more money and had to sell.
> 
> 
> I don't think you will see Khan family make these mistakes. Yes if they think a guy can be big star for them. Then they might make that investment. But they won't be outbidding WWE or anything most likely. They are successful in many different businesses for a reason.


No for the moment they're not making money back, Khan said that he hope AEW to be profitable after 1 year.


----------



## RapShepard

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Imagine leaving WWE because you're an irrelevant jobber, then going to AEW for a new start just to do the same thing
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207543988342923264*


The even better part is how folk keep forgetting how underwhelming he's been treated when "____ would do so much better in AEW" talks go.


----------



## rbl85

Guys if you want to play this game, Cody was pinned by a kid after Dark.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> The even better part is how folk keep forgetting how underwhelming he's been treated when "____ would do so much better in AEW" talks go.


He has been treated better - he’s on segments and in matches

and is in a story to get a tag partner

that’s like 1000x better than doing ‘ten’ and then doing sweet fuckall


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> He has been treated better - he’s on segments and in matches
> 
> and is in a story to get a tag partner
> 
> that’s like 1000x better than doing ‘ten’ and then doing sweet fuckall


He definitely is getting more TV time. But he's still ultimately a lower midcard guy with no real plans. I mean think of the hype he went from to "hey maybe he'll get a tag partner". Which all signs point to that tag team doing more jobs than getting a strong push.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> He definitely is getting more TV time. But he's still ultimately a lower midcard guy with no real plans. I mean think of the hype he went from to "hey maybe he'll get a tag partner". Which all signs point to that tag team doing more jobs than getting a strong push.


Better is better

you’ve said from the beginning he was a lower to midcarder - and you’ve been proven right

but he's still better off in that position, with this company in that schedule by far

he’s also still a credible lower to mid-carder. You won’t be shocked if he beats Janela in a feud for instance

or Jungle Boy

he’s better off ?‍♂


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Better is better
> 
> you’ve said from the beginning he was a lower to midcarder - and you’ve been proven right
> 
> but he's still better off in that position, with this company in that schedule by far
> 
> he’s also still a credible lower to mid-carder. You won’t be shocked if he beats Janela in a feud for instance
> 
> or Jungle Boy
> 
> he’s better off


Career wise for sure. But folk weren't expecting him to actually remain a lower midcard guy. Folk were expecting them to make Spears a credible upper midcard guy and that's clearly not the case. 

That's something folk need to really consider when they get their hopes up about talent coming in. I think Revival are the next people folk have their hopes up with and idk if it's a guarantee they're any better off with AEW. AEW cares more about tag teams than WWE, but with split brands at least The Revival as of late are always in the tag picture. With AEW being stacked with tag teams it's not crazy to imagine them getting lost in the shuffle.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> Career wise for sure. But folk weren't expecting him to actually remain a lower midcard guy. Folk were expecting them to make Spears a credible upper midcard guy and that's clearly not the case.
> 
> That's something folk need to really consider when they get their hopes up about talent coming in. I think Revival are the next people folk have their hopes up with and idk if it's a guarantee they're any better off with AEW. AEW cares more about tag teams than WWE, but with split brands at least The Revival as of late are always in the tag picture. With AEW being stacked with tag teams it's not crazy to imagine them getting lost in the shuffle.


I think ‘better off’ is different for a wrestler than for a fan

Spears actually said it in his interview with CVV - which is very good by the way

Something along the lines of - ‘We care a lot less about wins and titles than the fans think. We care about credibility. Am I getting time, am I booked as some kind of threat. Am I credible’ - or am I a joke - something in that regard

because credibility = money / in merch, in indie bookings, in signing appearances - when you negotiate your next contract.

that is why Revival are rumoured to go back to joke characters before they depart - WWE wants to kill their credibility

it is not about wins / losses

and almost everybody is to some degree credible in AEW

for fans its like: is he in the main event, has he won a title. Otherwise he’s ‘buried’

when it should be ‘do i still buy this guy as beating somebody else on the roster’


----------



## RiverFenix

Tully was wasted on Spears. It was all about Cody for that one match. Spears vs Janela is terrible - that Tully hostage bit was so bloody cringy bad. Best case for Spears would be getting a tag partner, but then the tag scene isn't any better for him. Jericho basically stole the Inner Circle stable form him, and of course made it more successful. He's directionless. Looking at the roster - where does he fit - who are matches you'd like to see with him? 

Maybe a Spears vs Allin feud. That's all I got. Spears attacks him as the hot act while he's already an after thought angle.


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I think ‘better off’ is different for a wrestler than for a fan
> 
> Spears actually said it in his interview with CVV - which is very good by the way
> 
> Something along the lines of - ‘We care a lot less about wins and titles than the fans think. We care about credibility. Am I getting time, am I booked as some kind of threat. Am I credible’ - or am I a joke - something in that regard
> 
> because credibility = money / in merch, in indie bookings, in signing appearances - when you negotiate your next contract.
> 
> that is why Revival are rumoured to go back to joke characters before they depart - WWE wants to kill their credibility
> 
> it is not about wins / losses
> 
> and almost everybody is to some degree credible in AEW
> 
> for fans its like: is he in the main event, has he won a title. Otherwise he’s ‘buried’
> 
> when it should be ‘do i still buy this guy as beating somebody else on the roster’


Definitely agree that wrestlers well most care way less about wins and losses than fans do. The credibility thing makes total sense. Though I'd still challenge if Spears is any more credible or likely to sell merch than he was in WWE. But ultimately if he's happy that's all that matters. The jerk in me just likes being able to say "I told you so" since I've never really gotten his appeal WWE or AEW. Though to give props his Road To debut vignette was cool and his entrance does get heat from me.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Found it - 16:00 to 19:00

3min explains it all

the whole interview is worth It though


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> The even better part is how folk keep forgetting how underwhelming he's been treated when "____ would do so much better in AEW" talks go.


*The petty side in me wants to see the Revival doing comedy skits in AEW after complaining for two years about their treatment in WWE.*


----------



## RapShepard

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *The petty side in me wants to see the Revival doing comedy skits in AEW after complaining for two years about their treatment in WWE.*


Lol it'll be interesting to see what they can do as characters when they're in charge of it. But I do think they'll end up being like a midcard tag team.


----------



## imthegame19

rbl85 said:


> No for the moment they're not making money back, Khan said that he hope AEW to be profitable after 1 year.


I meant there making money back towards that 100 million investment. They aren't going deeper in the red or putting more money into the company.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> Lol it'll be interesting to see what they can do as characters when they're in charge of it. But I do think they'll end up being like a midcard tag team.


They’ll be the perfect foil for the YB.

flippy vs non-flippy 

clash of styles are always the best


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> They’ll be the perfect foil for the YB.
> 
> flippy vs non-flippy
> 
> clash of styles are always the best


That'll be a feud, but I don't see much for them after. I look at it like this

SCU has the titles now. Eventually the Bucks are going to get the title and become the focus. Eventually PnP will be paid off for being their 2nd major signing. It's clear they have plans to push Private Party and Lucha Express at some point as well. That's why I see Revival being closer to the midcard


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> That'll be a feud, but I don't see much for them after. I look at it like this
> 
> SCU has the titles now. Eventually the Bucks are going to get the title and become the focus. Eventually PnP will be paid off for being their 2nd major signing. It's clear they have plans to push Private Party and Lucha Express at some point as well. That's why I see Revival being closer to the midcard


With Dawson’s skill on the mic, i’m not so sure

Then again, we established you were right about Spears being a low to mid-carder, so....


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> With Dawson’s skill on the mic, i’m not so sure
> 
> Then again, we established you were right about Spears being a low to mid-carder, so....


I do think they're a good team unlike my lack of faith in Spears. But I just think it's a stacked division and I could see The Elite being cognizant of not wanting fans, other wrestlers, or more importantly the locker room feeling like anybody can just walk in from WWE into a prominent role. You don't want your home grown teams feeling like they got cast aside when the shiny new toys came in you know.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> I do think they're a good team unlike my lack of faith in Spears. But I just think it's a stacked division and I could see The Elite being cognizant of not wanting fans, other wrestlers, or more importantly the locker room feeling like anybody can just walk in from WWE into a prominent role. You don't want your home grown teams feeling like they got cast aside when the shiny new toys came in you know.


Fair points

Counter-argument ..... this one, and the feud with New Day is the cornerstone feud everybody has been waiting for, for years

Revival to go over, and on top - for an epic reign

And always to feature in the top 5 rankings

..... i wonder what the New Day’s contract status are?


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Fair points
> 
> Counter-argument ..... this one, and the feud with New Day is the cornerstone feud everybody has been waiting for, for years
> 
> Revival to go over, and on top - for an epic reign
> 
> And always to feature in the top 5 rankings
> 
> ..... i wonder what the New Day’s contract status are?


Revival should go over and as much as I hate this thinking New Day needs a turn. They've been faces and pretty dominant faves for like 3 years lol. But I imagine The New Day has to have one of the best tag team contracts the WWE has ever given away. I mean they move merch, do a lot of brand ambassador work, and besides Xavier's sex tape cameo never seem to be in trouble. I'm sure they got a small fortune to all re-sign.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> Revival should go over and as much as I hate this thinking New Day needs a turn. They've been faces and pretty dominant faves for like 3 years lol. But I imagine The New Day has to have one of the best tag team contracts the WWE has ever given away. I mean they move merch, do a lot of brand ambassador work, and besides Xavier's sex tape cameo never seem to be in trouble. I'm sure they got a small fortune to all resign.


That’s the thing though.... did Kofi’s treatment piss them off?

Did Big E never getting a singles push do it?

Do they have enough money to choose creative freedom over even more money, like Mox?

Who knows - I think we’ll be shocked at who jumps in 2020

There’ll be some left fielders for sure


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> That’s the thing though.... did Kofi’s treatment piss them off?
> 
> Did Big E never getting a singles push do it?
> 
> Do they have enough money to choose creative freedom over even more money, like Mox?
> 
> Who knows - I think we’ll be shocked at who jumps in 2020
> 
> There’ll be some left fielders for sure


Nah they all just re-signed this week actually


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> Nah they all just re-signed this week actually


Haha! Well, there you go


----------



## RiverFenix

WWE signed Dana Brooke to a friggin 5 year contract. They're really trying to lock down everybody.


----------



## reyfan

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> WWE signed Dana Brooke to a friggin 5 year contract. They're really trying to lock down everybody.


She'll be a big name after that Batista rub... if you know what i'm saying


----------



## MetalKiwi

Spears would be better with NWA I think.


----------



## reyfan

MetalKiwi said:


> Spears would be better with NWA I think.


IMO he probably should have spent like a year on the indies reestablishing himself THEN jump to AEW, was too soon after his WWE run so he still had the jobber smell on him.


----------



## captainzombie

reyfan said:


> IMO he probably should have spent like a year on the indies reestablishing himself THEN jump to AEW, was too soon after his WWE run so he still had the jobber smell on him.


The problem is that AEW has even treated him like a jobber too. His feud with Cody lasted all but a minute, it was just so strange how quickly they ended their feud. I was expecting it to last a bit longer, and this is how they could have also aligned BBB with Tully, unraveling and giving longer life to their feud.

I was thinking while watching Dark this past week, that what if AEW retooled the show a bit to help build some story development for feuds on Dynamite? I know it poses a problem that this is a show on YouTube that those watching on TNT may not want to follow. I do enjoy Dark each week, and having guest hosts each week gets to be interesting for sure especially with Guerrero this past week.


----------



## reyfan

captainzombie said:


> The problem is that AEW has even treated him like a jobber too. His feud with Cody lasted all but a minute


That's the length of all Cody's feuds, you watch he'll beat MJF and then have a new feud the next week, it's like he has ADHD and can't book more than a PPV ahead at a time.


----------



## bdon

reyfan said:


> That's the length of all Cody's feuds, you watch he'll beat MJF and then have a new feud the next week, it's like he has ADHD and can't book more than a PPV ahead at a time.


And it not only buries the opponent, but it also buries everyone else on the card as well. Cody jumps into the next feud, which prompts him getting a promo and match time.

Cody has booked himself as credible as anyone in the business. Congrats kid.


----------



## RapShepard

Exchanging dives lol


----------



## rbl85

It's me or Guevara is looking bigger than before ?

edit : Guevara finisher is really looking good.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Was a good Dark episode. Guevara is fun to watch. Guy has so much personality in the ring a perfect cocky heel.

Tag match was decent. Angelico is a stand out to me. Guy is 6'3, very talented, and extremely handsome. Im not sure why he isnt pushed as a top solo guy as well.

Last match eh....i cant pretend to care bout spears or janela. Im not sure why spears is the resident jobber. he at least looks the part. Joey is like a slightly taller marko stunt.


----------



## rbl85

It look like a few wrestlers are getting bigger.

Guevara look bigger than for the first episode of Dynamite (upper body)


----------



## RiverFenix

Angelico's ring gear is weird. Has he ever worn a more traditional look? Does he have questionable tattoo's or something he is hiding? 

I hope that is the blow off to Spears vs Janela - a fitting DARK blow off to a feud which did nothing for either. Probably hurt both. Who could Spears feud with to help build him up - I think Darby Allin would be the best way to go here. As for Janela maybe a couple of hard fought television losses to PAC. Have PAC issue threats to the lockerroom, Omega still ignoring PAC, but Janela answers because he DGAF and get merked the first time, but comes back for seconds and shows out better.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

rbl85 said:


> It look like a few wrestlers are getting bigger.
> 
> Guevara look bigger than for the first episode of Dynamite (upper body)


i'd say the exposure these guys are getting in terms of pro-wrestling is 10000x more in AEW than the indy scene.

All of a sudden, they've got access to veteran advice from Jericho, DDP, Tully, Malenko, Billy Gunn etc. So it'll not only help with their ringwork, but also their general health and lifestyle. MJF is 100x bigger as well.


----------



## RiverFenix

^Then they see a Bucks match and mimic that backyard trampoline wrestling style. It's strange to me the vets brought in vs the ring style AEW offers up outside of Cody matches.


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ^Then they see a Bucks match and mimic that backyard trampoline wrestling style. It's strange to me the vets brought in vs the ring style AEW offers up outside of Cody matches.


When for years you used an indy style of wrestling, it takes a long time to stop doing it even if yu have vets with you.


----------



## Geeee

Really good episode of Dark this week. It was almost like a mini-Dynamite.


----------



## JBLGOAT

The four way tag match was pointless for a dark. It was just to put people on the card. That's a PPV match. It did get people over though. But AEW dark usually has one getting people on the card match per show.

That one backstage interview girl has a really bad boob job.


----------



## captainzombie

Family started heading home after having Christmas at my house, since no Dynamite tonight just watching Dark tonight in its place. So far it has been a pretty good episode of Dark this week.


----------



## Piers

Damn, Dasha is thicc


----------



## RainmakerV2

So I hadnt watched Dark in a while. I was bored.

Cutler vs. Sammy starts with 4 straight no sold dives. Oh ok. Fast forward. 

Joey Janela cuts a promo to the tune of Keshas Timber. Yeah...almost out.

The 4 way tag, all I can think is besides LAX these guys all look like they got the shit kicked out of them in high school. The first 2 minutes is nothing and then all 8 guys go to a corner and start punching each other.


Anddddd Im done. Garbage. Dasha though, my GAWD yes. Lordddd.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

What are the dark matches for this week?


----------



## RiverFenix

The Gunn Club (Billy Gunn and Son) vs Spears and Preston Vance(?)
Kong vs Jobber
Sabian & TH2 vs SCU

Chuck Taylor on guest commentary.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Ahhhh, its DARK today - nice! I forgot!


----------



## Aedubya

What time does it usually land?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

1 UK time I think

which is 3 for me.... which means its tomorrow’s problem


----------



## Aedubya

Thanks


----------



## captainzombie

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> The Gunn Club (Billy Gunn and Son) vs Spears and Preston Vance(?)
> Kong vs Jobber
> Sabian & TH2 vs SCU
> 
> Chuck Taylor on guest commentary.


Who the hell is Preston Vance? And why is he teaming with Spears? IDK what to think of what has happened with Spears. I expected a bit more in his booking and it feels like Tully was wasted pairing them together.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

captainzombie said:


> Who the hell is Preston Vance? And why is he teaming with Spears? IDK what to think of what has happened with Spears. I expected a bit more in his booking and it feels like Tully was wasted pairing them together.


Vanilla Vance - one of the nightmare family

many, including myself thought he was the guy in the Dark Order videos - seems to he alright worker.

Spears is having his ‘looking for a partner’ story - not glamorous, no - but, still something ?‍♂


----------



## Stellar

So they cut the The Gunns match out of Dark? There is only two matches on it. Was it that bad? Maybe they want to air it on TV? Weird.

Dark for me wasn't all that good. Best part was Penelope Ford being on my screen.


----------



## imthegame19

Southerner said:


> So they cut the The Gunns match out of Dark? There is only two matches on it. Was it that bad? Maybe they want to air it on TV? Weird.
> 
> Dark for me wasn't all that good. Best part was Penelope Ford being on my screen.


Maybe it was just a real Dark match.


----------



## Oracle

Southerner said:


> So they cut the The Gunns match out of Dark? There is only two matches on it. Was it that bad? Maybe they want to air it on TV? Weird.
> 
> Dark for me wasn't all that good. Best part was Penelope Ford being on my screen.


Apparently WWE had something to do with it. 

Something about Gunn club being copyright and they pulled the match entirely. 

I dont know what but there was some legal issue with it


----------



## RiverFenix

A blessing in disguise - dumb to use Spears in such a role. Just have Billy manage Austin in singles.


----------



## Aedubya

Wtf!?
Very odd to see no Gunns
Any official explanation?

Maybe ROH put a stop to ot since Austin is signed with them?


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Aedubya said:


> Wtf!?
> Very odd to see no Gunns
> Any official explanation?
> 
> Maybe ROH put a stop to ot since Austin is signed with them?


That's what I was wondering when they announced it. Everything I've looked at says Austin is signed to RoH so why is he wrestling here? I guess it was just a real dark match. Either way Gunn Club won and Spears beat up Vance afterwards. Still looking for that tag partner I guess.


----------



## captainzombie

Aedubya said:


> Wtf!?
> Very odd to see no Gunns
> Any official explanation?
> 
> Maybe ROH put a stop to ot since Austin is signed with them?


Yeah, plus the show was only 32 minutes this week so have to wonder if it had to do with Austin signing with ROH.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1215002205964718081

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1214999439569375232
I don't believe either. As mentioned in this thread, the Dark Episode was only 32 minutes - by far the shortest Dark offering to date. Also Spears beat down his partner Vance post match - why have that happen if it was a pure try out?


----------



## The Wood

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Vanilla Vance - one of the nightmare family
> 
> many, including myself thought he was the guy in the Dark Order videos - seems to he alright worker.
> 
> Spears is having his ‘looking for a partner’ story - not glamorous, no - but, still something ?‍♂


More nepotism. The whole "looking for a partner" story is so WWE. In fact, didn't they do this only quite recently with Lars Sullivan? I guess it's going back a few years, but so much for being an alternative, huh? 

And Jason Jordan did the same thing. That's how he and Chad Gable ended up getting together. 

Hmm. 



Oracle said:


> Apparently WWE had something to do with it.
> 
> Something about Gunn club being copyright and they pulled the match entirely.
> 
> I dont know what but there was some legal issue with it


Fucking amateurs.


----------



## bdon

The Wood said:


> More nepotism. The whole "looking for a partner" story is so WWE. In fact, didn't they do this only quite recently with Lars Sullivan? I guess it's going back a few years, but so much for being an alternative, huh?
> 
> And Jason Jordan did the same thing. That's how he and Chad Gable ended up getting together.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking amateurs.


Lars Sullivan looking for a “partner” was off air and in his past.

_rimshot_


----------



## The Wood

bdon said:


> Lars Sullivan looking for a “partner” was off air and in his past.
> 
> _rimshot_


Okay, that line was funny.


----------



## Aedubya

Whos on Dark this week?

Haven't seen Jimmy Havoc, Sonny Kiss, Sadie Gibbs or Bea Priestly in ages


----------



## The Wood

It wouldn't surprise me if they're moving on from Jimmy Havoc on the down-low.


----------



## reyfan

Aedubya said:


> Whos on Dark this week?
> 
> Haven't seen Jimmy Havoc, Sonny Kiss, Sadie Gibbs or Bea Priestly in ages


I forgot Sonny Kiss was even employed tbh.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

reyfan said:


> I forgot Sonny Kiss was even employed tbh.


SK ran out during the Nightmare Collective bit last week 
I’m guessing he’ll face Dr Luther first as a result


----------



## Jazminator

Fun episode of "Dark" today. Austin Gunn shows some promise.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Spears was hilarious this episode.

the ‘never-ending’ dick stare and the shout when he turned around

I’m digging Nyla / Shanna - especially the backstage bit

Nyla was like ‘nobody can stop me...’ _whack_ from Shanna


----------



## fabi1982

A lot of indi-esce things happening in the main event, dick stare, the screaming, not gonna lie this is not the way they should go. Thought the passed on Joey Ryan because of his dick gimmick. And actually really surprised Billy giving the DX sign and his line from their entrance, way to be different..."Sadly" best thing on the show was Nyla. Cracked me up with her answer to "NYLA WHAT ARE YOU DOING"..."WHATEVER I WANT". This was a good segment. Couldnt care for Darby fighting Cuttler, right after he fought Cody it is back to the end of the line?

And why show this 10mins+ Memphis legends stuff on Youtube? Of course this was important for Memphis, but why show it on Youtube? Good for the skip button.

Something you can watch in the background, but man if they want to get people excited for Dynamite or if they want to attract new viewers, damn this is really not the right way.


----------



## LongPig666

- Great starting tribute to the show. Can't believe "Adrian Street" was mentioned on a mainstream US wrestling show!
- Y'know what, Brandon Cutler was really good in this!
- @LifeInCattleClass - Yep nice cheeky little assault! I hope these two continue with this - we could get a women's death match going here.
- Peter Avalon "dead on the toilet" promo was awesome! The look of disgust on the crowds face


----------



## bdon

What’s with the hickeys on Darby’s back? Kenny Omega had them as well Wednesday.


----------



## bdon

Nevermind. Excalibur explains it. Lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

LongPig666 said:


> Great starting tribute to the show. Can't believe "Adrian Street" was mentioned on a mainstream US wrestling show!
> Y'know what, Brandon Cutler was really good in this!
> @LifeInCattleClass - Yep nice cheeky little assault! I hope these two continue with this - we could get a women's death match going here.
> Peter Avalon "dead on the toilet" promo was awesome! The look of disgust on the crowds face


It’s so funny that the womens’ div has been dragged by all and sundry - myself included

but they are slowly getting better and better. Stories being built and faces / heels established


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Couldn’t sleep last night so caught the Gunn club match. Austin has got potential for sure. Very impressed with his skills, although he spend too long trying to appease the crowd. And is karate kid his gimmick or something?


----------



## umagamanc

It was an okay episode of AEW Dark.

*Memphis Wrestling Tribute:* Very respectful and nostalgic. Nice to see the legends get recognition, and the ten bell salute was moving.

*Darby Allin vs. Brandon Cutler:* It was fine. It gets a needed win on Darby's record, considering he might lose to Pac on Dynamite. Cutler got a little too much offence in for my liking, considering he's the resident jobber.

*Nyla Rose vs. Shanna: *Very effective progression of their feud. Shanna attacking Nyla during her entrance and getting a measure of revenge made her look fairly strong, and Nyla didn't look weak neither. Liked the backstage brawl too. I could see this feud culminating in a tables match.

*Gunn Club vs. Shawn Spears & Peter Avalon: *It did the job of providing Austin Gunn with some exposure - although green, he seemingly has promise. Billy Gunn can still move relatively well too. The match itself wasn't really anything of note.



fabi1982 said:


> Something you can watch in the background, but man if they want to get people excited for Dynamite or if they want to attract new viewers, damn this is really not the right way.


I don't think AEW Dark is being used to attract new viewers, so I wouldn't put too much emphasis on it. It's just supplementary viewing to Dynamite. Barely anything of importance happens on it; it's just matches to spruce up win/loss records or the continuation of lower card angles.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

optikk sucks said:


> Couldn’t sleep last night so caught the Gunn club match. Austin has got potential for sure. Very impressed with his skills, although he spend too long trying to appease the crowd. And is karate kid his gimmick or something?


the headband has to go ?‍♂

in fact, the only thing this match convinced me of, is that i kinda think I like goofy Spears


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

umagamanc said:


> *Darby Allin vs. Brandon Cutler:* It was fine. It gets a needed win on Darby's record, considering he might lose to Pac on Dynamite. Cutler got a little too much offence in for my liking, considering he's the resident jobber.


Cutler got a lot of offence in, and worked.... not in a very face-ish manner

signs of the Dark Order turn I imagine


----------



## El Hammerstone

You know, for all the talk of "vanilla midgets", I must say that Darby Allin at such a young age, has a very good sense of ring psychology. He can sell and his offense against bigger opponents is very believable with him often using himself as a projectile of sorts; I mean, if you turn around to someone having launched a 50 pound crate at you, even a colossal beast of a man if likely to stumble a bit.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

El Hammerstone said:


> You know, for all the talk of "vanilla midgets", I must say that Darby Allin at such a young age, has a very good sense of ring psychology. He can sell and his offense against bigger opponents is very believable with him often using himself as a projectile of sorts; I mean, if you turn around to someone having launched a 50 pound crate at you, even a colossal beast of a man if likely to stumble a bit.


Yeah, his offence is perfect for his size and a lot of thought has gone into it

a normal guy throws a punch, Darby throws his whole body at you - makes the fight believable

i see Marko Stunt doing more of that too


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the headband has to go ?‍♂
> 
> in fact, the only thing this match convinced me of, is that i kinda think I like goofy Spears


it's the headband and the karate noises lmao. i guess he's still developing so we can't really hate. I mean Austin was Stunning until he was Stone Cold so.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

optikk sucks said:


> it's the headband and the karate noises lmao. i guess he's still developing so we can't really hate. I mean Austin was Stunning until he was Stone Cold so.


very true - i think he has some potential

and ‘Gunn Club’ is gonna move some merch numbers for sure


----------



## Aedubya

One of the best Dark eps so far


----------



## Dizzie

Billy gunn is in amazing shape still at 56 years old, puts to shame so many of today's wrestling talent.

Aew dark gives off a old school nxt vibe before it became too self aware of its rising popularity and started signing every indie star with the slightest bit of hype.


----------



## imthegame19

These are all the AEW Dark matches taped. I wonder if they taped two shows.


AEW Dark matches:

Tazz on commentary 

Big Swole vs Diamante

Nyla Rose vs Shanna - Tables match

Brian Cutler & Sonny Kiss vs Dark Order

Stronghearts vs Jurassic Express

Joey Janela vs Rey Fenix

Kip Sabian vs Michael Nakazawa


----------



## fabi1982

Good that we already know that Nyla won, thanks to JR


----------



## Aedubya

fabi1982 said:


> Good that we already know that Nyla won, thanks to JR


How so?


----------



## Aedubya

imthegame19 said:


> These are all the AEW Dark matches taped. I wonder if they taped two shows.
> 
> 
> AEW Dark matches:
> 
> Tazz on commentary
> 
> Big Swole vs Diamante
> 
> Nyla Rose vs Shanna - Tables match
> 
> Brian Cutler & Sonny Kiss vs Dark Order
> 
> Stronghearts vs Jurassic Express
> 
> Joey Janela vs Rey Fenix
> 
> Kip Sabian vs Michael Nakazawa


Yeah they mustve done, no Dark on the cruise!


----------



## fabi1982

Aedubya said:


> How so?


While the start of the womens match they talked about her and he said „we saw her winning earlier“ or something and Shiavone tried to downplay it with „we will see next week on dark“ or something in that direction


----------



## Aedubya

Lol
Ol Jr


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

optikk sucks said:


> it's the headband and the karate noises lmao. i guess he's still developing so we can't really hate. I mean Austin was Stunning until he was Stone Cold so.


very true - i think he has some potential

and ‘Gunn Club’ is gonna move some merch numbers for sure


----------



## Stellar

Finally watched this weeks AEW Dark...

The Memphis wrestling tribute was great. This is another example of why I am glad that AEW exists. Plenty of wrestling legends out there that are not part of the WWE bubble that deserve a lot of recognition, like Jimmy Valiant and Lance Russell.

Cutler vs. Darby Allin - Decent match. Darby doing his usual spots and being quick.

Shanna vs. Nyla Rose - Was Shanna wearing like a Dragon Ball Z theme inspired outfit? Way to win me over even more if so. The Orange got my attention. I'm actually getting in to this feud between these two.

Gunn Club vs. Spears and Avalon - Billy Gunn still in great shape. Spears, I just now noticed that he isn't as lean as he used to be. I liked how Spears got distracted by the crowd chanting 10. Also his reaction to Billy Gunn every time was gold. Austin Gunn I can tell has a lot of energy and outgoing personality in him. He was decent in the ring and I could tell that he really wanted to show what he could do. I just don't know about his poses and all.

Overall it was a fun Dark to watch.


----------



## Aedubya

Interesting to read the Stronghearts are taking part

I thought Cima & T Hawk had signed with MLW as they have been featuring regularly - they are awesome & AEW should be trying their hardest to keep them full time


----------



## imthegame19

Aedubya said:


> Interesting to read the Stronghearts are taking part
> 
> I thought Cima & T Hawk had signed with MLW as they have been featuring regularly - they are awesome & AEW should be trying their hardest to keep them full time


What's going on with Strong Hearts?


----------



## Aedubya

What do u mean?


----------



## imthegame19

Aedubya said:


> What do u mean?


You said they are taking part. I wasn't sure what you meant by that.


----------



## Aedubya

Yes they are on 1 of the next 2 Dark episodes


----------



## imthegame19

Aedubya said:


> Yes they are on 1 of the next 2 Dark episodes


They've been part time with AEW since Double or Nothing. Mostly just used on Dark though. Cima wrestled Daniels at Fight for Fallen and Omega at Fyter Fest. They have split deals with AEW and MLW like Jimmy Havoc. Or like Bea Presley is part time AEW and full time Stardom.


----------



## Aedubya

imthegame19 said:


> They've been part time with AEW since Double or Nothing. Mostly just used on Dark though. Cima wrestled Daniels at Fight for Fallen and Omega at Fyter Fest. They have split deals with AEW and MLW like Jimmy Havoc. Or like Bea Presley is part time AEW and full time Stardom.


I am well aware of that thanks


----------



## Intimidator3

Just got around to watching, felt like it was one of the better Darks from the past couple of weeks.
Darby is always fun to watch even tho Cutler is just kinda there.
Nyla vs Shanna has actually become a decent little feud. I think Nyla could help the women's division with some work, she gets people attention.
Nice to see Billy Gunn, he can still move around pretty good. His son was ok. Not bad in the ring, feels like he really needs to settle on what he wants to be. And once again Spears showed me that it's all about who he's working with. I liked him here.


----------



## Intimidator3

Southerner said:


> The Memphis wrestling tribute was great. This is another example of why I am glad that AEW exists. Plenty of wrestling legends out there that are not part of the WWE bubble that deserve a lot of recognition, like Jimmy Valiant and Lance Russell.


Couldn't agree more. There's a whole generation of guys that put in a ton of work that have kinda been forgotten. Hot Stuff was a nice callback. And Valiant looks like he still has some boogie woogie in him,


----------



## Claro De Luna

According to WINC the Dark shows are moving to Fite as part of the AEW Plus subscriptions. Does this mean that they will no longer be available on YouTube?


----------



## Aedubya

This weeks is not out today as normal, its on Thursday instead

Dunno why


----------



## Claro De Luna

Fite lists it for tonight.


----------



## Aedubya

Oh
Maybe its exclusive to fite first now


----------



## Claro De Luna

Youtube shows that it will premiere tonight as well. Not sure what's going on here. Anyway, in other UK news Raw and Smackdown highlights shows will air on weekend mornings on Channel 5. NXT will air on Paramount channel. Both free to air channels.


----------



## DOTL

Sucks. I got used to watching Dark and Powerr on the same day.


----------



## RiverFenix

Youtube is showing DARK premiering tonight at 7pm. I did see a 24th date for the "set reminder" premiere day earlier this week though, so maybe it was just a mistake then. Also potentially they could have been worried about the weather on the Cruise and if they couldn't get in-ring matches they could have just aired the DARK matches on Dynamite interspersed with "extras" footage from the Cruise. 

They filmed 5-6 matches dark last week in Miami, some assumed it was for this weeks and next week's DARK episodes, however the story is now that some of those matches will air this week as part of Dynamite.


----------



## Claro De Luna

What is the point in showing on both YouTube and Fite? Everyone has access to YouTube so having it on Fite is hardly bonus content for the Plus subscribers.


----------



## El Hammerstone

I can't begin to tell you how much I detest watching Marko Stunt


----------



## DOTL

I thought that was a pretty good episode. Dasha and Tony have great chemestry and she has a great personality. Taz is a great commentator and the matches were fun enough.


----------



## taker1986

Only 30 minutes tonight?

Tag match was pretty good. Diamanté looked decent, hope AEW signs her, she's better than a lot of the dross they have.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Good episode. I wish we get to see #StrongHearts more. They are always great to watch.


----------



## Jazminator

Diamante is great. I'd love to see her back with Santana and Ortiz.


----------



## umagamanc

Although she could do with a little polishing up, I liked the look of Diamante. Great look especially. She certainly looked better than some recent signess, e.g. Mel.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Jazminator said:


> Diamante is great. I'd love to see her back with Santana and Ortiz.


I saw her tights said LAX so I was wondering if she was with them before.


----------



## Intimidator3

Just watched. Decent little episode. Diamante needs to be on Dynamite soon, she can help the division I think. I like Big Swole too, with a little more experience she could be good, she has some style.

Tag match was fun. I like Cima and his boys. I'd like to see more of them and always enjoy their matches.

My goodness Dasha has some legs on her.


----------



## Aedubya

U lot joking?

Some of those Diamante 'kicks' were absolutely embarrassing, didnt even look like they would hurt a flea
Very disappointing first impression of her after hearing good things


----------



## Corey

You guys see they uploaded this bonus match from last week too? It's got some crazy ass spots. Worth a watch.


----------



## Aedubya

Decent match
Rey is outstanding


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222343178805596160


----------



## Whoanma

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1222343178805596160


----------



## DOTL

Why is Shanna still on Dark?


----------



## TripleG

The Tables match was good, and I actually kind of liked seeing a tag match where the heels won by keeping a face isolated and unable to make a tag the entire match.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Shanna is so good.

Sonny Kiss is good too - kid has all the potential IMO - couple more years and he’ll be very solid


----------



## AEW_19

Sadie Gibbs has tried that move twice in AEW and fucked it both times. Maybe time to stop doing it.


----------



## Bloody Warpath

As bad as the Sadie spot looks, DARK has been heading down the path of big botches in recent weeks. Some have questioned why these bad spots still make air since they have all been taped segments. They really need to tighten up their production team, they cannot let spots like these airing on TNT.


----------



## Aedubya

Nylas fault for me, she is not in the right place at the right time and endangers her opponent

Gibbs had to stop mid air as Rose was nowhere near her to break the fall


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Yep, Nyla’s fault for the botch

then again, Nyla has also been improving

slow and steady it’ll get smoother


----------



## RiverFenix

Was it a botch? I mean why air it on a taped show - from two weeks ago when they've been giving away "bonus" matches on youtube because they had too much footage for the week? I mean why not just edit that part out? Folks make a big issue about talent just standing there to catch the airborne wrestler, did Rose just move out of the way? Sadie would have to land the move differently if she was knowingly going to miss. Did they not make the "eye contact signal" to know the catcher was ready and willing? If that was made and Rose chickened out that she should be taken off television and go back to wrestling school.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I’m wondering if Nyla just ‘moved away’ - and the cameras didn’t catch it

she was on her feet


----------



## ceeder

AEW_19 said:


> Sadie Gibbs has tried that move twice in AEW and fucked it both times. Maybe time to stop doing it.


Disagree, it should now be her gimmick. 

Best thing in the women’s division.


----------



## AEW_19

In other news, Shanna is smokin'


----------



## Geeee

Bloody Warpath said:


> As bad as the Sadie spot looks, DARK has been heading down the path of big botches in recent weeks. Some have questioned why these bad spots still make air since they have all been taped segments. They really need to tighten up their production team, they cannot let spots like these airing on TNT.


Most of the botches on Dynamite have been ref botches. If Dark ends up on TNT, I'm sure the format will change. As of now, it's just some matches they recorded and posted to YouTube. So, it's not a bad place to give time to inexperienced talent and practice spots that are out of their comfort zone


----------



## bdon

Nyla moved on purpose. Gibbs made sure to give her plenty of room to back away, and those two certainly aren’t savvy enough to use the psychology on the fly like that for Nyla just taking over and putting her through the table, ESPECIALLY if the ending called for Gibbs hitting the spot.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Spoiler: Dark Results for next week



Jurassic Express (Jungle Boy and Marko Stunt) defeated Sonny Kiss and Brandon Cutler. Luchasaurus was at ringside.


Hikaru Shida defeated Mel of the Nightmare Collective. After Mel’s loss it appeared that they turned on Awesome Kong. Luther and Mel beat Kong down.


Colin Delaney made his AEW debut tonight in a match teaming with Shawn Spears against The Best Friends. Chuck Taylor and Trent won that match.


----------



## Aedubya

Omega & Riho v Kip & Penelope on Dark this week


----------



## El Hammerstone

Aedubya said:


> Omega & Riho v Kip & Penelope on Dark this week


Ugh, please please please be a one time thing.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Oracle

Based on Dark i think its fair to say they are abandoning the Nightmare Collective.

No idea how anyone could watch the intergender match it's like it was recorded on an iphone


----------



## rbl85

Oracle said:


> Based on Dark i think its fair to say they are abandoning the Nightmare Collective.
> *
> No idea how anyone could watch the intergender match it's like it was recorded on an iphon*e


I kind of like it, i mean you were able to hear things that you normaly can't hear.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That was a good episode.

man.... I’m loving Spears - he’s actually quite funny

Sonny Kiss is a boss too, really enjoy him


----------



## Dice Morgan

I


Oracle said:


> Based on Dark i think its fair to say they are abandoning the Nightmare Collective.
> 
> No idea how anyone could watch the intergender match it's like it was recorded on an iphone


If the Nightmare Collective is done that could be a blessing.I thought Mel looked sloppy or it could be the fact that Shida it not used to working with a taller, heavier opponent. Luther looked lost and stupid at ringside always pointing to the red dot on his forehead and sticking his tongue out. Right now the women’s division is a little messy and no real long term game plan , I know that they wouldn’t bringing in Kelly Klein because of B.J Whitmer but need a few more solid workers .


----------



## LongPig666

rbl85 said:


> I kind of like it, i mean you were able to hear things that you normaly can't hear.


Yeah! I loved it. It was like you were in the crowd - how wrestling should be viewed. Better than Kevin Dunn's production values though


----------



## Aedubya

Good to see Jimmy Havoc back
Would like to see him on Dynamite


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Aedubya said:


> Good to see Jimmy Havoc back
> Would like to see him on Dynamite


Seems like he’s gone through some tough times

reaching your dreams can sometimes be overwhelming. I hope he goes full bastard heel though - that is his wheelhouse


----------



## RiverFenix

Havok needs a character tweak/change. The drunkard football/soccer hooligan should be the way to go over some non-threatening high school goth gimmick. Go meta with that "I'm scary" gimmick and sorta have people clown him for it as too try hard and just end up making him a regular lower class guy who likes to fight and pain because it's an equalizer it doesn't matter if you have money or not - everybody feels pain and everybody bleeds.


----------



## bdon

And then he becomes redundant with Darby.


----------



## RiverFenix

bdon said:


> And then he becomes redundant with Darby.


Not artsy emo/angsty like Darby. But I could see how they'd overlap with how I tried to describe it. But there basically is character overlap already in their current presentation. Maybe lean more towards the weekend hooligan, hard scrabble lower class upbringing who fights because it's fun, amost like a pasttime, and even though he might not be really good at it and he'll lose just as much as he wins but the outcome is secondary. He could be a good midcard act.


----------



## EmbassyForever

The intergender match was actually really good, and usually it's not my cup of tea. Everyone looked good and the match made sense in most parts. I'm impressed.
Kenny is phenomenal. 

Other than that, yet another flat episode of DARK. They're really not putting any effort in the show, which is a shame. We need more of Janela/Omega, Havoc/Evans/Darby and such, less of Sonny Kiss and Cutler.


----------



## bdon

EmbassyForever said:


> The intergender match was actually really good, and usually it's not my cup of tea. Everyone looked good and the match made sense in most parts. I'm impressed.
> Kenny is phenomenal.
> 
> Other than that, yet another flat episode of DARK. They're really not putting any effort in the show, which is a shame. We need more of Janela/Omega, Havoc/Evans/Darby and such, less of Sonny Kiss and Cutler.


Yeah. I was embarrassed when I heard they done an intergender match, but they didn’t play it up like the women could legit kick the men’s asses. The men didn’t sell like they were legit trying and just incapable. It looked like any time a woman puts her hands on a man: at worst, she’s gonna hurt him a little with no repercussions, because he obviously isn’t going to respond. To a limit.

It was well done for what it was, which I still hope they don’t make a habit of doing.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

What are the matches from this past wed?


----------



## EmbassyForever

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> What are the matches from this past wed?


----------



## captainzombie

Here are tonight's Dark matches, quite interesting to see Riho defending for tonight and tomorrow:

-AEW Women’s Champion Riho vs. Shoko Nakajima.
-Sonny Kiss vs. Jimmy Havoc.
-Hikaru Shida vs. Cassandra Golden.
-Jungle Boy and Marko Stunt vs. The Dark Order.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## MrThortan

I like the addition of Shoko Nakijima. She is similar to Yuka, but is unique enough to stand out on her own. Between all the Joshis in AEW, I actually like Riho the least. Well, besides the mustache lady.


----------



## El Hammerstone

God, I really like Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus, but the addition of Marko Stunt makes me loathe the sight of them.

Also, say what you want about the Dark Order gimmick, but Uno and Grayson are solid workers.


----------



## taker1986

The Riho/Shoko match was better than Shida/Cassandra. I liked Shoko. Hopefully we see more of her. I wasn't that impressed with Cassandra, though they said she only has 2 years experience. 

Sonny/Havok went on a bit too long for me. Luthor/Havok feud teased at the end which hopefully stays on Dark and nowhere near Dynamite.


----------



## El Hammerstone

I watched the show back and I guess the segment happened when I stepped out, but are we seriously going to see Dr. Luther featured on a mainstream wrestling promotion in the year 2020? Fucking hell.


----------



## Chan Hung

Too many random Japanese wrestlers. 2 is fine..but seriously they need to slow it down. They already have like 4-5 for fucks sake. Add to the fact they have hardly a single ounce of mic skills. They need to beef up the womens division. Crazy how NXT's is leaps better. When does the Exalted one debut? lol


----------



## EmbassyForever

Dark Order/JE was good. Gotta say, i'm still not a fan of Stunt and probably never will, but i'm digging his recent performances. He's doing exactly what a guy in his size is supposed to be doing, which is a huge improvement from his first matches, and his moves are actually making sense. 
Dark Order are def solid workers but they desperately need a leader like Matt Hardy. Hopefully it's a done deal.

Rest of the show was blah. Don't care for Havoc/Luther. Definitely don't care about chicks that're even smaller than Riho. Can't believe they're even discussing a tag team championship for the women's division. They're nowhere near ready for this move.


----------



## DOTL

I like the Joshi, but am I the only one who thinks it’s bizarre to stack your fledgling women’s roster with people who can’t speak English? Wrestling is a character driven thing and part of character is the ability to participate in the narrative. The Joshi are handicapped because they can never feud with each other and fully engage the audience at the same time. 

I think this would never fly in the men’s division. Imagine if half that division was dudes who couldn’t speak for one reason or another. The only reason they sort of get away with this is because the women are on the sideline.

I feel that there is no strategy for this division.


----------



## Aedubya

Decent enough ep however not having luchasauras come out with JE in the first place was very stupid


----------



## RiverFenix

DOTL said:


> I like the Joshi, but am I the only one who thinks it’s bizarre to stack your fledgling women’s roster with people who can’t speak English? Wrestling is a character driven thing and part of character is the ability to participate in the narrative. The Joshi are handicapped because they can never feud with each other and fully engage the audience at the same time.
> 
> I think this would never fly in the men’s division. Imagine if half that division was dudes who couldn’t speak for one reason or another. The only reason they sort of get away with this is because the women are on the sideline.
> 
> I feel that there is no strategy for this division.


How many of the luchadores WCW brought it could speak English? AEW could easily use subtitles and interpreters for storyline and character development.


----------



## DOTL

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> How many of the luchadores WCW brought it could speak English? AEW could easily use subtitles and interpreters for storyline and character development.


They could, but they aren’t.

As for WCW, the biggest luchadores were bilingual and were in a division that was drew mostly on ring work. Even still, that division was sidelined. I don’t get the sense AEWs women division is meant to be ring work focused.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I’m really digging Dark Order ?‍♂

Evil Uno has so much swagger 

i enjoyed Kiss / Havok too - although i did skip some dragging bits - maybe 25%?


----------



## MetalKiwi

Great card for the show tonight.


----------



## Jazminator

MetalKiwi said:


> Great card for the show tonight.


Agree. Nice showings especially by Big Swole and Kris Statlander.


----------



## Aedubya

MetalKiwi said:


> Great card for the show tonight.


Whos on?


----------



## JBLGOAT

At some point guys like brandon cutler, Peter Avalon, and QT Marshall losses have to be addressed. Why are they still employed when there is a bloated roster.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That was a pretty good DARK

especially the women‘s matches. Kris and Swole both have ‘star’ written all over them


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

JBLGOAT said:


> At some point guys like brandon cutler, Peter Avalon, and QT Marshall losses have to be addressed. Why are they still employed when there is a bloated roster.


Who will do the job?


----------



## EmbassyForever

lol @ Peter Avalon going full Cornette. Give this guy more mic time, he's hella entertaining.
Swole and Kris are good. They have solid talents in the women's division, but the booking is just not good.


----------



## LongPig666

EmbassyForever said:


> lol @ Peter Avalon going full Cornette. Give this guy more mic time, he's hella entertaining.


LOL yeah! good metaphor for the miserable, old, know it all arm chair out of touch wrestling boomers.



JBLGOAT said:


> At some point guys like brandon cutler, Peter Avalon, and QT Marshall losses have to be addressed. Why are they still employed when there is a bloated roster.


Jurassic Express' losses (100%) last quarter is being addressed this quarter. Also those three you mention haven't had many matches this year, more worrying is Best Friends and Hybrid 2.


----------



## Aedubya

Disappointing to see no Dasha this week after Tony said she would be returning for this ep


----------



## COYS1

Good seeing the Bucks on dark. Definitely made it more entertaining


----------



## bdon

Kenny and the Bucks stay carrying DARK, and people wonder why Cody is somehow a superstar in the industry NOW when he hasn’t been elsewhere.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Spoiler: Tonight's Dark Lineup



Jimmy Havoc vs. Marko Stunt

Kip Sabian vs. Joey Janela in a Falls Count Anywhere match 
Dark Order vs. Cima and T-Hawk

Dustin Rhodes and QT Marshall vs. Shawn Spears and Peter Avalon


----------



## El Hammerstone

Oh boy, tonight's Dark is a perfect representation of why AEW need more guys like Jeff Cobb; just about every match featured talents I would have on my chopping block.


----------



## Bloody Warpath

El Hammerstone said:


> Oh boy, tonight's Dark is a perfect representation of why AEW need more guys like Jeff Cobb; just about every match featured talents I would have on my chopping block.


You didn't care for the multiple dives out of the ring by Marko ugh


----------



## taker1986

That table spot at the end of the Janela/Sabian Match looked pretty nasty.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

WAIT.... there's a DARK on tonight?!!

Dr Luther v Sonny Kiss


----------



## El Hammerstone

LifeInCattleClass said:


> WAIT.... there's a DARK on tonight?!!
> 
> *Dr Luther v Sonny Kiss*


Mother of God.


----------



## TripleG

New DARK tonight. Must have been filmed before the PPV. Just one match, but its a women's tag that isn't half bad.


----------



## MrThortan

That was actually a decent match compared to a lot of the women's wrestling I have seen in AEW. I haven't given up hope that they will continue to improve.


----------



## Erik.

Am I missing something? 

Why isn't Penelope Ford being pushed!?


----------



## JBLGOAT

I don't like it. Riho shouldn't lose until her rubber match with Nyla Rose.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Thoughts on this week's Dark:


JE are a fun team when Stunt isn't forced into the ring.
I'm warming up to Jimmy Havoc.
Luther needs to be sent away after this match happens.
Abadon looks interesting, but Shida can make anyone look better than they are, so I'd have to see her against someone else.
Cutler is a solid enough worker and works fine as enhancement talent.
Sonny Kiss wrestles like a girl and nothing he does looks at all convincing, it seems many are afraid to admit this about him.
I've said it before, but PP are prime candidates for developmental, as I do think they have potential.
Joey Janela being called a Bad Boy is like Marko Stunt being called a Beast.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

El Hammerstone said:


> Thoughts on this week's Dark:
> 
> 
> JE are a fun team when Stunt isn't forced into the ring.
> I'm warming up to Jimmy Havoc.
> Luther needs to be sent away after this match happens.
> Abadon looks interesting, but Shida can make anyone look better than they are, so I'd have to see her against someone else.
> Cutler is a solid enough worker and works fine as enhancement talent.
> Sonny Kiss wrestles like a girl and nothing he does looks at all convincing, it seems many are afraid to admit this about him.
> I've said it before, but PP are prime candidates for developmental, as I do think they have potential.
> Joey Janela being called a Bad Boy is like Marko Stunt being called a Beast.


That last bullet made me laugh


----------



## taker1986

That was a pretty good episode. Shida is a star, get the titles on her. Abadon looked legit scary, hopefully they sign her because she has a good character, and could be a potential good fit for the Dark Order. I'm legit more interested in her character after one match than I am about some of the womens division. 

The tag match at the end was good, although went on a bit too long for me and build up to the match on dynamite.


----------



## Purple Haze

That was one of the best episodes this year.
Good tag matches.
That woman was more interesting than 90% of their women's division.
Havoc is getting over, he should wrestle on dynamite after this feud with Luther.


----------



## Oracle

Purple Haze said:


> That was one of the best episodes this year.
> Good tag matches.
> That woman was more interesting than 90% of their women's division.
> Havoc is getting over, he should wrestle on dynamite after this feud with Luther.


Havoc bombed when he was on Dynamite 

his match was the lowest viewing i think against darby iirc in AEW to date. 

People on here might like him but the folk at Tnt probably dont


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts on Dark this week: 

- I still don't get The Librarians, but I'm just beating a dead horse at this point. At least they are used as jobbers. The match between Jungle Boy/Luchasaurus and Peter Avalon/Kip Sabian was fun. 

- Gotta comment on Dasha Gonzalez and that snake skin pattern dress she was wearing...very nice! 

- Jimmy Havoc seems to be catching on a little bit more. He probably bumped a little too much for a squash match, but hey. A feud between Luther and Havoc is good excuse for a hardcore match down the road. 

- Abadon weighs "1000 lost souls"....ok, she's the first lady in AEW to win me over before the match even started. And credit to Shida for selling how weird she is. And her get up looks legitimately terrifying, and seemed to win over the audience a little bit. I hope we see more of her. I mean anybody who gets the fans to chant "Eat her soul!" is worth using again. Its a shame she ate a clean pin in her debut, but hopefully they can find something good for her to do.

- Brandon Cutler and Sonny Kiss Vs. Private Party, match was fine, and it was nice to see The Death Triangle make their presence felt just to establish them further.


----------



## Erik.

Abadon is fucking great.


----------



## Aedubya

Yeah, impressive ep

Definitely in the top 5


----------



## bdon

Developing storylines for DARK..? Niiiiice!!!

This company just gets it.


----------



## punkypower

According to All Elite Kyle's Twitter, Dark Matches for Wednesday will be:


Spoiler: Dark Matches below



TH2 vs Michael Nakazawa & Brandon Cutler 
Riho vs Penelope Ford
Colt Cabana vs Peter Avalon
Stu Grayson vs Christopher Daniels


----------



## punkypower

MJF, is that you?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Who's competing tomorrow?


----------



## punkypower

I posted it in spoilers 3 posts up.


----------



## PavelGaborik

punkypower said:


> I posted it in spoilers 3 posts up.


Ah I thought you meant they were recording that Wednesday for next week.

That sucks, I won't be watching this week.


----------



## Geeee

IMO Penelope Ford vs Riho and Grayson vs Daniels were really solid matches. Maybe Daniels' best match in AEW?


----------



## AEW_19

Geeee said:


> IMO Penelope Ford vs Riho and Grayson vs Daniels were really solid matches. Maybe Daniels' best match in AEW?


Thought the same thing with Daniels and Grayson. They seem to have good chemistry.


----------



## Pippen94

Penelope is hot but needs more experience to be a worker.
Daniels needs to retire.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Grayson/CD was really fun, but no idea why Daniels won. And i'm 99% sure the creeper was Brandon Cutler, which is meh.


----------



## JBLGOAT

I can't believe Riho lost two matches in a row.


----------



## Jazminator

The Daniels-Grayson match was great. Good to see Daniels get the W!


----------



## Aedubya

Daniels looked really good


----------



## RiverFenix

Welp, no spoilers for this week with no audience. But I think you can assume the "audience" members from Dynamite likely wrestled on Dark. And some others could have pulled double duty given there would be no time frame so they could have taped matches at any time during the day even. 

Spears, Sonny Kiss, Colt, Janela, MJF, Sabian, Guevara could all be used in matches against each other. Colt vs Sabian might have even been set up on Dynamite. 

I probably wouldn't use MJF on Dark. Sammy could beat either Janela or Sonny Kiss. Spears could wrestle the other.


----------



## El Hammerstone

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Welp, no spoilers for this week with no audience. But I think you can assume the "audience" members from Dynamite likely wrestled on Dark. And some others could have pulled double duty given there would be no time frame so they could have taped matches at any time during the day even.
> 
> Spears, Sonny Kiss, Colt, Janela, MJF, Sabian, Guevara could all be used in matches against each other. Colt vs Sabian might have even been set up on Dynamite.
> 
> I probably wouldn't use MJF on Dark. Sammy could beat either Janela or Sonny Kiss. Spears could wrestle the other.


Apparently, according to their twitter accounts, Sugar Dunkerton, Matt Sells, and Ryan Pyles received tryout matches on the show; not sure who they faced though.


----------



## RiverFenix

El Hammerstone said:


> Apparently, according to their twitter accounts, Sugar Dunkerton, Matt Sells, and Ryan Pyles received tryout matches on the show; not sure who they faced though.


Interesting. Dunkerton tweeted this out -

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240425198094036993
Can't tell who he's wrestling - Sabian, Guevara or even Ryan Pyles given Pyles retweeted the tweet himself. Can't imagine they'd have Sugar vs Pyles though unless they had AEW roster partners - unless it's a #searchforspears scouting match. Speaking of which...

Matt Sells put in a #searchforspears vid - I wonder if they "try" him as Spears tag partner for the show. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235258832131063808


----------



## RiverFenix

Spoilers actually online now - not sure how/who would leak them. Had 9 matches so planning on two DARK's is seems which makes sense if there is going to have to be a two-ring and cage set-up for next weeks show. A couple of the matches I could see used for Dynamite next week to air in the first hour along with the street fight actually in the streets footage.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Spoiler: Dark Match Tapings for next few weeks



Jake Hager def. Joe Alonzo
SCU def. Shawn Spears and Robert "Ego" Anthony
Dustin Rhodes and QT Marshall def. Matt "Sex" Sells and Jon Cruz
Kip Sabian def. Suge D

Wardlow def. Unknown Indy Wrestler from Tennessee
Colt Cabana def. Brandon Cutler
Joey Janella and Sonny Kiss def. Corey Hollis and Unknown
Darby Allin def. Kip Sabian


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Not surprised to see Joe Alonzo get a match since he is Sammy's bff and is in all of his vlogs while he's at Dynamite.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1242496738738548737
Six matches to stream tonight. Only two matches recorded that are not airing seem to be Sabian vs Darby Allin and Wardlow vs Indie Guy match. They could just air Sabian vs Allin on Dynamite if the staging and set-up in the same. Or just air it with the Dark matches taped this Wednesday. Strange to me having Darby at the arena and not using him.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Fun episode. Easy watch.
Tag match was very good. Robert Anthony had a solid showing. Suge D is entertaining, I remember him from CHIKARA, wouldn't mind seeing more of him in Dark.


----------



## RiverFenix

Hager wins in a proper squash. Looks like they already tweaked his finisher from the standing head and arm choke to the grounded version which is much better. 

I like the look of the daylight outdoor setting for the first half, obviously taped before Dynamite with the later matches taped post-show. 

Dustin should drop the half paint Goldust look in the tag team. He's still being wasted here. Good music - of course. QT Marshall should make sure never to wrestle with the balding horse shoe look. He's damaged goods to be getting any sort of push now. Maybe explain how he was forced to retire because of neck surgery and was very cautions early which led to the losses but now is more comfortable and confident that his neck is fine or something. Jon Cruz is really short. Matt Sells reminds me if Zicky Dice a bit. 

Robert Anthony and Spears vs SCU was probably the match of the show. Anthony is obviously a vet and held up his end while in the ring with Kaz and Daniels and didn't look out of place, but didn't offer much "must see" to him. His entrance gear didn't match his ring persona displayed. He'd be a good hand to use as enhancement as he has some height to him, but not sure he's a guy you'd sign to push. 

Sugar Dunkerton vs Sabian was fun enough, but too long. Sabian should have won more decisively. I don't get the "Representing Leeds by way of Atlanta" mention for Suge D either, must be a locals thing. Kip and Ford are ready for a Dynamite push/program. 

I'll never care about Cutler. And I can't understand why he thinks being a D&D geek is a good wrestling gimmick. Colt was Colt. Supposedly something happened during the match that caused Colt to get frustrated and the match stopped. My internet is spotty ( I think because of self-isolation and everybody home and likely online now) not and the feed kept freezing and by this stage of the show I was getting frustrated by it. Colt playing to the crowd like Alonso did earlier was a bit "off" but you could tell these were supposed to be two separate shows (daylight shows vs night time shows).

Only watched the opening of the last match - I thought Mike Reed was Austin Gunn at first. Cory Hollis has wrestled for AEW before. Put both and Joey Janela in a line-up and ask 1000 non AEW viewers to pick out the non-jobber and I bet it would have 33%-33%-33% randomized results. Not sure "Concrete Rose" is a good monicker for Kiss here given Nyla Rose is in the company. Just choose another flower.


----------



## El Hammerstone

I think Robert Anthony is worth another look as a potential lower mid card guy, 6'4" and looks the part of an athlete. Janela and Kiss need to get the axe.


----------



## MaseMan

Kind of liked Chris Hollis and his look. Very Brian Pillman kind of vibe. Kiss and Janela are both fairly pointless in this promotion at this point. 

I agree Robert Anthony looked decent enough in the ring and held his own. Ridiculous cape entrance attire, though. I like what they're doing with Spears. Hopefully it pays off somewhere eventually. 

I know a lot of people dislike Cabana and his personality, but I thought the match with Cutler was kind of fun. Cutler needs to drop the God of War look. It's tired and silly. 

I will say that QT and Dustin looked like a solid tag team. They need to do something to give QT an edge, though. He looks like a total random indy jobber coming out next to Dustin and Brandi. 



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverFenix

Maybe if Robert Anthony went back to his Egotictico Fantastico gimmick -










He was also signed to wwe developmental in 2006-2007(!!) and was in Deep South Wrestling - Deep South Wrestling - OWW

Alumni from his time there include The Miz, Ryback, Jake Hager, Konnor, Zack Ryder, Curt Hawkins, Kofi Kingston, Luke Gallows, Fandango, Heath Slater, Davy Boy Smith Jr, Kenny Omega (though Omega quit in August 2006, Anthony started in Nov 2006), MVP. 

Also it seems Ego had at least somewhat of a program with Moxley in CZW in their shared time there in 2010, beat him for the CZW World Title.

He's definitely paid his dues, getting a taste 16 yrs ago and still scuffling along in the indies today.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Pretty good episode. No stand out matches but everything was solid. I enjoyed myself despite not knowing a lot of the wrestlers.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

JBLGOAT said:


> I can't believe Riho lost two matches in a row.


Yeah, I hope they don't demote her. She's still one of my favs in the womens division. She needs a win.


----------



## Stellar

Solid episode of Dark. AEW continues to kill it and giving indy wrestlers opportunities during this rough time is always a bonus.

Hagers slam and then in to the submission looked brutal.

Cabana vs. Cutler was my favorite match. Can't deny how good Cabana is, even though at times he doesn't help his opponent when he is overly silly.

Sonny Kiss at this point is trying to find anything that works that AEW will want to use him more often for. I totally got the vibe of him wanting this thing with Joey to work. They did pretty decent together. My goodness though, Janela gets all of that pyro. That was a bit overkill.

Penelope Ford and Brandi on the show is always a plus.


----------



## Wridacule

It's sad that Cutler doesn't have any real friends. No way my buddies would let me go on TV dressed that way. What the fuck is he supposed to be?


----------



## Geeee

Sonny Kiss' finisher seems like it would hurt him way more than his opponent and also it makes me fear for the long-term health of his groin


----------



## Geeee

Wridacule said:


> It's sad that Cutler doesn't have any real friends. No way my buddies would let me go on TV dressed that way. What the fuck is he supposed to be?


I'm pretty sure he is cosplaying as his own original Dungeons & Dragons character. Could also be a slight homage to the video game Monster Hunter, where you wear armor carved from the monsters you hunt. Keep in mind he is married to AEW's gear designer, so either she is ribbing him or this is exactly what he wants to wear.


----------



## Wridacule

Geeee said:


> I'm pretty sure he is cosplaying as his own original Dungeons & Dragons character. Could also be a slight homage to the video game Monster Hunter, where you wear armor carved from the monsters you hunt. Keep in mind he is married to AEW's gear designer, so either she is ribbing him or this is exactly what he wants to wear.



He looks like a drag queen that hasn't put on her wig. It's a brave new world and if that's what he's going for then cool. I've never played monster hunter but every suit of armor I've seen from that game looks pretty bad ass. Is his d&d avatar a fairy princess or some shit? Dude looks ridiculous


----------



## Geeee

Wridacule said:


> He looks like a drag queen that hasn't put on her wig. It's a brave new world and if that's what he's going for then cool. I've never played monster hunter but every suit of armor I've seen from that game looks pretty bad ass. Is his d&d avatar a fairy princess or some shit? Dude looks ridiculous












I think he is specifically referencing Rathalos armor. Pictured here on the first hot cosplayer on Google images lol


----------



## Wridacule

Geeee said:


> I think he is specifically referencing Rathalos armor. Pictured here on the first hot cosplayer on Google images lol



Oh ok. That makes a lot more sense. So he's cosplaying a female character. It's sad though because even she looks more badass than he did last night..


----------



## Dizzie

Decent episode, props to then for actually putting on matches and not putting old matches on.

I have to say aew need to drop guys like janela, they shouldnt reward wrestlers that are half assing it and I see that with janela, his in ring ability is meh, he doesnt have no defined character, he's lacking in charisma and his physique is poor and I'm not one of these fans that believe everyone should be roided up but if your a wrestler on the small side you have to at least put in some effort in the gym and get in good shape.


----------



## Oracle

I hope they sign Skyler Moore they could do with a few "sex appeal" characters. 

she could do ok as a valet


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Just watched the last episode. I like a lot of these indy guys, not bad. I do think that Cory Hollis looks like the Great Value version of Hangman though.


----------



## imthegame19

Dark tonight is..


Shawn Dean vs Shawn Spears
Matt Sells vs Sammy Guevara 
Vanilla Vance vs Darby Allin
Faboo Andre vs Jon Moxley


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Now that Jon has been on Dark who are the only early talent that hasn't? Jericho? Maybe Cody but I think he was in a tag match with Dustin.


----------



## Chan Hung

imthegame19 said:


> Dark tonight is..
> 
> 
> Shawn Dean vs Shawn Spears
> Matt Sells vs Sammy Guevara
> Vanilla Vance vs Darby Allin
> Faboo Andre vs Jon Moxley


I'm looking forward to all these squash matches


----------



## RiverFenix

Shawn Dean is the only enhancement talent who looks like he could be more. Trained by AR Fox as well. Is AR Fox currently signed anywhere himself? 

Sells was seen last week. Preston Vance is a Nightmare Family member and trains at Nightmare Factory/1F Wrestling school. Faboo Andre looks like a cheap ass indie "flamboyant" gimmick. I guess we'll see with him - they are putting him in there with Moxley so either it's for a 10 second squash or they think he's good enough to be in there with the Champ.


----------



## El Hammerstone

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Shawn Dean is the only enhancement talent who looks like he could be more. Trained by AR Fox as well. *Is AR Fox currently signed anywhere himself? *
> 
> Sells was seen last week. Preston Vance is a Nightmare Family member and trains at Nightmare Factory/1F Wrestling school. Faboo Andre looks like a cheap ass indie "flamboyant" gimmick. I guess we'll see with him - they are putting him in there with Moxley so either it's for a 10 second squash or they think he's good enough to be in there with the Champ.


He's currently listed as a freelancer, so he's available by all accounts.


----------



## bdon

So, the World Champion, Jon Moxley, has to wrestle on DARK, but we are supposed to believe he hasn’t been booked like shit since becoming the champion?

Just put the title back on Jericho soon. The prestige is already wearing off.


----------



## imthegame19

bdon said:


> So, the World Champion, Jon Moxley, has to wrestle on DARK, but we are supposed to believe he hasn’t been booked like shit since becoming the champion?
> 
> Just put the title back on Jericho soon. The prestige is already wearing off.


Dude it's different circumstances you can't pretend anything is normal now. This would never happen if they had full roster and were still wrestling infront of fans. AEW Is trying to put more stars on Dark for the fans during these tough times. Which is also why they had 6 matches last week.On Sammy Guevara blog they talk about Cody/Joe Alonzo filming a upcoming Dark Match as well. So stop with stupid comments. Thank you


----------



## RiverFenix

On Sammy Guevara's Vlog Joe Alonzo wrestled Cody at the last taping and indie worker Big Shotty Lee, also trained by AR Fox, was in a skit so likely wrestled a Dark match as well. It was said they filmed a lot of footage "just in case" there was also some bigger matches filmed that could air on Dynamite even. Joe vs Cody isn't going to obviously so maybe that is saved for next week - or maybe Cody wanted to wrestle Joe as a try out even as Sammy did say "Congrats on the contract" as a tease before they parted at the airport. Big Shotty Lee could be fed to Archer I guess as Lance's debut was taped last week.


----------



## bdon

imthegame19 said:


> Dude it's different circumstances you can't pretend anything is normal now. This would never happen if they had full roster and were still wrestling infront of fans. AEW Is trying to put more stars on Dark for the fans during these tough times. Which is also why they had 6 matches last week.On Sammy Guevara blog they talk about Cody/Joe Alonzo filming a upcoming Dark Match as well. So stop with stupid comments. Thank you


Aaaaand...Cody has been on Dark previously, even if not often.

Remind me of this conversation About limited performers when we see Jericho on DARK.

I’ll be waiting.


----------



## imthegame19

bdon said:


> Aaaaand...Cody has been on Dark previously, even if not often.
> 
> Remind me of this conversation About limited performers when we see Jericho on DARK.
> 
> I’ll be waiting.


Not in a singles and Jericho won't ever wrestle on Dark or be doing any squash matches ever . The fact that you are debating this with me is idiotic I'm sorry. Stop and factor what's going on in the real world for a second.


----------



## bdon

I told you what would happen with a Jon Moxley championship, and it has come to fruition.

How many total minutes of TV has Moxley had since winning the title?


----------



## imthegame19

bdon said:


> I told you what would happen with a Jon Moxley championship, and it has come to fruition.
> 
> How many total minutes of TV has Moxley had since winning the title?


A lot week 1 and not alot week 2 after they made him sell a injury. To give him a reason not to be in Blood and Guts match. Last two weeks everything got thrown out the window. He's likely to be main focus of his weeks show with having Hager match. So you are making no sense. What the hell drugs are you on man?


----------



## RiverFenix

Jericho books Jericho, Cody books Cody, Bucks book for Bucks. If you are not involved in a storyline with one of those than you are basically an after thought. Jericho has moved on to Hardy and War Games - and given Bucks, Omega and Cody will all be involved it will suck all the oxygen out of all other angles. It's why the women's division is the shits - the EVP's can't book a storyline unless they're the focal point. 

One baked in problem with Mox as champ though is that he's a loner so why is he there and on television unless he's wrestling and you don't want your World Champion wrestling on free television. Jericho could be on Dynamite as champ teaming with Sammy, managing Hager, with Ortiz/Santana etc. He had what three singles matches as Champ - Sky, Jungle Boy and Allin over five months.


----------



## bdon

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jericho books Jericho, Cody books Cody, Bucks book for Bucks. If you are not involved in a storyline with one of those than you are basically an after thought. Jericho has moved on to Hardy and War Games - and given Bucks, Omega and Cody will all be involved it will suck all the oxygen out of all other angles. It's why the women's division is the shits - the EVP's can't book a storyline unless they're the focal point.
> 
> One baked in problem with Mox as champ though is that he's a loner so why is he there and on television unless he's wrestling and you don't want your World Champion wrestling on free television. Jericho could be on Dynamite as champ teaming with Sammy, managing Hager, with Ortiz/Santana etc. He had what three singles matches as Champ - Sky, Jungle Boy and Allin over five months.


ALL OF THIS!!!

Someone who sees my point.


----------



## AEW_19

That Vance has big potential.


----------



## RiverFenix

I like Cody's dry sarcasm on commentary. He puts the heels over, rightly criticized the jobber when deserved "He's humping the mat right now...". Loved him calling out Sammy's generic as hell post match promo. I did like Sammy opening with "Hello World" though, that should become one of his "things". 

Spears seems to be putting on a little home isolation weight. Seemed to blow up a bit, or at least was winded. Captain Dean didn't show much unfortunately, but wasn't given much shine time either. 

Preston Vance trained at the Monster Factory originally, I believe is at 1Fall Wrestling school now which moonlights as Cody's Nightmare Factory (where AEW sigjned talent hone their skills, basically AEW's performance center). He's a longtime member of Nightmare Family some how. Might be their dog walker or something. Was Cody Vance originally, but a tweet from Cody Rhodes later and he changed it to Vanilla Vance. Now seems settled on Preston Vance which seems a big like a snobby name to me. 

Vance got a lot of offense in, but was the bigger guy against Allin. What do the M's stand for on Vance's knee pads? Michigan maybe? Preston Vance ain't no Detroit name though. At least Cody mentioned how he's still looking for himself so maybe the name will change still. 

Not for nothing but given Cody mentioned he's trained by QT Marshall wouldn't a Marshall/Vance tag team make more sense than wasting Dustin Rhodes on QT?

Faboo got rightfully squashed. Mox doesn't feel right in empty arenas. Hager/Mox is suffering because of it.


----------



## Chan Hung

Cody sucks as an announcer. He needs to get off the mic with Tony


----------



## RiverFenix

AEW_19 said:


> That Vance has big potential.


Outside of the knee brace he's already sporting.



Chan Hung said:


> Cody sucks as an announcer. He needs to get off the mic with Tony


I think he was better tonight than he was live on Dynamite. Maybe because it was taped and they could reshoot/redub sorta deal. Either way I like his technical analysis he adds to the commentary and his willingness to criticize and praise when deserved no matter heel or face, star or jobber. It takes time to build up chemistry between announcers, let alone a non-announcer and an announcer. Cody will get better - he already is. There is no energy to his commentary though, but that might be hard because of the no audience thing and thus nothing to play off of either. It's a bit dry but it fits the atmosphere.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Vance/ Darby was fun. Would love to see more of Vance.


----------



## RiverFenix

I dig what the did with the Nightmare Family symbol to incorporate QT Marshall's Apple-man gimmick(?). Would seem like he's business partners with Cody in the venture. Not sure where that would leave Ray Glacier Lloyd.

I still think Vance and Marshall make much more sense as a team now - teacher and student angle. And of course down the line the student outshines and turns on the teacher for holding him back, bagging on how the teacher was a "never was" etc.

Free up Dustin for something better.

Vance reminds me of Chris Masters in physical appearance (post steroid Masters) and in movement in the ring. Even in the face a bit as well.

Vance would have also been a good partner for Spears in his tag partner hunt. They already tried it as one of thos one off losses (to Gunn Club IIRC) though. Angle could have been they stole Vance out from right under Nightmare Family's nose. Vance's twitter feed has more than a few pics of him with Pharoah and at the Rhodes house. But that might have been too close to the Cody/MJF story which one hopes is far from over still and not a one and done feud.


----------



## AEW_19

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Outside of the knee brace he's already sporting.


I've always wondered what type of injury that is. Is it ACL or can it be multiple injuries?


----------



## RiverFenix

Moxley in the same ring as Faboo Andre is terrible booking. There had to be another way to set up the post match choke out angle than having Mox wrestle a very low level indie looking Faboo. Why not have him in ring for an interview with Schiavone and attacked from behind on Dynamite or something. Hell put him on guest commentary. They did a bit where Mox was a camera man before heading to the ring. Have Cody wrestle Faboo, Mox leaves his camera man job to do guest Color Commentary and then is attacked from behind by Hager. 

You don't put your world champion in the ring with a Faboo. If you wanted Mox to wrestle, sacrifice a rostered guy like Kazarian or Chuck Taylor. And have him basically squash them. But of course AEW can't do that to a fellow worker so it would have had to be a 10 minute competitive bout in such a case.


----------



## bdon

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Moxley in the same ring as Faboo Andre is terrible booking. There had to be another way to set up the post match choke out angle than having Mox wrestle a very low level indie looking Faboo. Why not have him in ring for an interview with Schiavone and attacked from behind on Dynamite or something. Hell put him on guest commentary. They did a bit where Mox was a camera man before heading to the ring. Have Cody wrestle Faboo, Mox leaves his camera man job to do guest Color Commentary and then is attacked from behind by Hager.
> 
> You don't put your world champion in the ring with a Faboo. If you wanted Mox to wrestle, sacrifice a rostered guy like Kazarian or Chuck Taylor. And have him basically squash them. But of course AEW can't do that to a fellow worker so it would have had to be a 10 minute competitive bout in such a case.


I haven’t watched yet, but this was my point all along. It is stupid to put your goddamn champ on your YouTube show. It just is. It makes Moxley look far less important.


----------



## imthegame19

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Moxley in the same ring as Faboo Andre is terrible booking. There had to be another way to set up the post match choke out angle than having Mox wrestle a very low level indie looking Faboo. Why not have him in ring for an interview with Schiavone and attacked from behind on Dynamite or something. Hell put him on guest commentary. They did a bit where Mox was a camera man before heading to the ring. Have Cody wrestle Faboo, Mox leaves his camera man job to do guest Color Commentary and then is attacked from behind by Hager.
> 
> You don't put your world champion in the ring with a Faboo. If you wanted Mox to wrestle, sacrifice a rostered guy like Kazarian or Chuck Taylor. And have him basically squash them. But of course AEW can't do that to a fellow worker so it would have had to be a 10 minute competitive bout in such a case.


Like who cares lol? Moxley squashing some indie looking guy in 40 seconds hurts nothing. Cody/Tony hyped up that fans were getting a special treat by having Moxley wrestling on the show. 


Seriously it's like some of You guys never watch wrestling before. It wasn't long ago when Dean Ambrose and AJ Styles were feuding over WWE title. When AJ was world Champion he was in the ring in matches with James Ellsworth a few different times and wouldn't even win the match lol.


So again the whole purpose was to give fans special treat of having Moxley wrestling on the show. Which they wanted to do with how bad things are in the world right now. While furthering his angle with Hager. The point of it was to do the angle with Hager and build to their match tomorrow or next week. 


Some of you guys are making something out of nothing and it doesn't matter. Fans got to watch fun Moxley squash with him doing some moves he normally doesn't do. Then Hager coming out and being made to look like a major threat to Moxley title reign. It was good entertainment and that was what it was meant to be. It doesn't impact Moxley or title or anything. That's just overreacting nonsense.


----------



## bdon

Because they have used DARK to further angles so often, @DetroitRiverPhx . 

We should know better!!!!


----------



## Geeee

So after watching Dark, I think Moxley's segment was cut content from Dynamite that they just decided to air as part of Dark. These Covid Dynamites are patchwork bits from different weeks and they just didn't have a spot on Dynamite for Hager attacking Moxley, so they just tossed it on Dark IMO


----------



## imthegame19

bdon said:


> Because they have used DARK to further angles so often, @DetroitRiverPhx .
> 
> We should know better!!!!


No but you should know things are very different right now. I'm sure recap of what happen on Dark will be shown on Dynamite tomorrow.


----------



## imthegame19

Geeee said:


> So after watching Dark, I think Moxley's segment was cut content from Dynamite that they just decided to air as part of Dark. These Covid Dynamites are patchwork bits from different weeks and they just didn't have a spot on Dynamite for Hager attacking Moxley, so they just tossed it on Dark IMO


Could be, but I don't think so. Since Hager won squash on Dynamite and Moxley attacked him after the match. The same thing happen here on Dark. So I don't think they would have done the same thing on Dynamite. So I think it was planned for Dark. Since they are trying to give fans more stars on Dark right now.


That said there's no way this was original plan. My guess is Moxley was going to return at end of Blood and Guts. Then attack Hager with them feuding for 2 or 3 weeks. Then do a title match between the two on tv. But they had to rewrite the whole feud and rush it.


Which is why they already taped the match to either air this week or next week. Since who knows how many more times Moxley will be able to fly in every week. Which is why I think they are trying to quietly tape these shows now. I'm betting this week Dynamite was taped last Tuesday and they are taping the next two weeks today and tomorrow. If Dynamite from Dailys Place this week. Then we will know it was taped. Since reports have came out saying they filming from different location this week.


----------



## Erik.

How can anyone complain about booking during a worldwide pandemic. 

Deary me. There's alot more to the world than little old wrestling. I'd say get out and experience the world more, but sadly quarantine is a usual lifestyle for most here.


----------



## RiverFenix

Fans were not treated or entertained by Moxley's appearance on Dark - is was a nothing squash against a low level looking indie worker. It would be like prime Tyson fighting a bum on the street. Why would Moxley take the fight? Why would AEW kayfabe book it? Faboo Andre is the most trashbag looking indie worker they've used as enhancement - and they put him in the ring with their World Champion. 

All this storyline drama between Moxley and Hager is pointless. Moxley is the champ, if he wants Hager he goes into the middle of the ring on Dynamite and puts his title on the line to get the fight. No need for these attacks and brawls. 

It's the problem with active wrestlers booking - they have a killer creative idea of course they will use if for themselves. They all want to be over, be top guys, sell shirts - why would they book somebody to look better than them? Give somebody else better storylines? Moxley is getting booked like shit because he's not feuding with one of the EVP's or Jericho anymore.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Good Dark. However, I would have put Faboo against Darby in a quicker match and had Vance face Mox in a longer "main event". As for the indy guys, Vance is the only one with a future I guess since he's already got an in and looks the best. 

I agree with the thought that Vance should be Spears partner even though he already tagged with him. I don't remember that match being shown because Austin Gunn was still under contract with RoH and they couldn't air it.

Also cut the shit with the Mox stuff. They can't do regular shows with regular crowds and all of their roster. This shit is piecemealed together and storylines have been thrown out the window. Last week on Dynamite contained zero live matches that they had announced the previous week. The only match that had been announced was the taped Darby/Kip match. The world is currently different then it was when Mox won the belt and they have had to change accordingly.


----------



## imthegame19

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Fans were not treated or entertained by Moxley's appearance on Dark - is was a nothing squash against a low level looking indie worker. It would be like prime Tyson fighting a bum on the street. Why would Moxley take the fight? Why would AEW kayfabe book it? Faboo Andre is the most trashbag looking indie worker they've used as enhancement - and they put him in the ring with their World Champion.
> 
> All this storyline drama between Moxley and Hager is pointless. Moxley is the champ, if he wants Hager he goes into the middle of the ring on Dynamite and puts his title on the line to get the fight. No need for these attacks and brawls.
> 
> It's the problem with active wrestlers booking - they have a killer creative idea of course they will use if for themselves. They all want to be over, be top guys, sell shirts - why would they book somebody to look better than them? Give somebody else better storylines? Moxley is getting booked like shit because he's not feuding with one of the EVP's or Jericho anymore.


Once again You couldn't be more wrong. Moxley hasn't wrestled in a month. So seeing him in the ring was a treat and he did new moves be normally doesn't do. That made the squash fun. It doesn't matter who he was in the ring with. As a fan I could tell you I enjoyed it. Going off Twitter reaction I wasn't the only one who thought it was fun and treat to have Moxley are Dark. So I'm sorry pal your opinion on this is poop.


As for Hager feud, Moxley blames him for putting him out of action. He's the only Inner Circle guy that Moxley hasn't beat yet. So purpose of it is to show Hager is a major threat to Moxley and could put him to sleep and be the next champion. Once again You aren't making sense. Moxley/Hager really the only feud going on right now. Besides Cody/Archer and Cody looks like a geek refusing to wrestle Archer.


----------



## punkypower

This week's matches:




__ https://www.facebook.com/276076433043811/posts/560041907980594


----------



## RiverFenix

Announcement of the matches is strange as Big Shotty Lee is announced vs QT Marshall and Tony Donati vs Kip Sabian but then only Wardlow is in action. I mean why not name the Wardlow challenger - can't be any more no name than Donati or Lee, or Faboo or whoever else in the past. 

Could Wardlow be wrestling 1-on-2 or something and if so - why?

Big Shotty Lee is trained by AR Fox. All I can say about Donati is that he looks a bit like Dynamite Kid in pics I've seen - he might be going for it though as he's sported similar ring gear (Drunks over long pants look).


----------



## RiverFenix

Marshall vs Lee Jackson was clunky for a teacher vs student match. Their timing was all off. 

The jobber in the Wardlow "match" took a ridiculously safe bump and made the move look like shit. Wardlow's music is turrible as well. Holy hell it's bad. 

It's weird that guys on television don't paid enough to live on their own. Jimmy Havoc tells everyone he lives with Sabian as flatmates. 

Wholly skippable show. Last two matches taped from Florida a few weeks ago.


----------



## punkypower

Hmm. They said on Dark tonight that Big Shotty Lee was trained by QT Marshall. Why the kayfabe unless they plan on pushing both?

The way they handled Wardlow was the way they should have handled Archer (one move=spasming and death of opponent). Also FANTABULOUS to see MJF!! 

The Sabian match (and Havoc on commentary) was okay..for Dark.


----------



## AEW_19

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Marshall vs Lee Jackson was clunky for a teacher vs student match. Their timing was all off.
> 
> The jobber in the Wardlow "match" took a ridiculously safe bump and made the move look like shit. Wardlow's music is turrible as well. Holy hell it's bad.
> 
> It's weird that guys on television don't paid enough to live on their own. Jimmy Havoc tells everyone he lives with Sabian as flatmates.
> 
> Wholly skippable show. Last two matches taped from Florida a few weeks ago.


Wardlow should have ragdolled him for that. He made the move look like crap.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

We need to see Wardlow in more matches. Hopefully when live shows restart, they give him a feud. Him vs someone like Jungleboy would be fun as a David vs Goliath feud.


----------



## RiverFenix

I guess the kid has a day job he needs to worry about, but if I was getting any sort of break and only had to take one bump, I'd make sure I ate the bump completely. The guy landed from the F-10 up on his knees and had to smack the mat with has arms though his head was 2 feet from ever making contact on what is supposed to be a flat stomach bump. 

We know what this match wasn't originally aired.


----------



## JBLGOAT

All the wrestler versus jobber matches is getting boring. They need a "real" match at least for the main event. And more of these dark matches should build storylines.

Does anyone if the two BTE matches count on the records?


----------



## Dice Morgan

These matches were really bad tonight. I don’t know if it’s just a money savings issue or just using trainees from QT Marshal’s school but the 2nd and 3rd jobbers looked sloppy and out of place. Unless it just a travel ban issues or not knowing guys health background but I would they think could either put out a tweet looking for bigger name indie jobbers or contact some local promoters in Georgia or Florida and got better workers than they had tonight.


----------



## El Hammerstone

To use a tired phrase regarding the jobber in the Wardlow match, "you had one fucking job."


----------



## Geeee

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Marshall vs Lee Jackson was clunky for a teacher vs student match. Their timing was all off.
> 
> The jobber in the Wardlow "match" took a ridiculously safe bump and made the move look like shit. Wardlow's music is turrible as well. Holy hell it's bad.
> 
> It's weird that guys on television don't paid enough to live on their own. Jimmy Havoc tells everyone he lives with Sabian as flatmates.
> 
> Wholly skippable show. Last two matches taped from Florida a few weeks ago.


Jobber's leg looked like it buckled on Wardlow's finish. Better off taking a flat face bump instead of trying to "Kane" it


----------



## MaseMan

Wardlow's finisher is cool, but yeah, the guy didn't take it in a way that really sold it well. I did like the dressing down routine at the start of the match. Also, why didn't they properly mic MJF so we could hear what he was saying pre-match?

I thought Tony Donati actually looked pretty good, and the match with Sabian had some creative spots. Wouldn't mind seeing more of him. Jimmy Havoc sounded lame on commentary, though. His voice doesn't seem to go with his gimmick. Maybe that's why he doesn't cut promos often. 

QT match was a yawner. They're really giving too much screen time to him right now. At least his hair is coming in and it makes him look like less of a jobber. I get that they're short on staff and stuff, but this was way too long and boring, and his student just wasn't that good or interesting.

Very skippable show overall.


----------



## MaseMan

Only one match tonight. Lame.


----------



## JBLGOAT

I'm surprised they jobbed billy gunn out with such low fanfare.


----------



## Aedubya

Spears v Austin Gunn next week?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Spears is really becoming pretty good. Just a total asshole. Funny too


----------



## Geeee

Aedubya said:


> Spears v Austin Gunn next week?


Austin Gunn must be an atrocious wrestler if they aren't using him in matches at all on these shows LOL.

He actually seems like he has a bit more character than his daddy. Could be a good irritating heel. (I'm supposed to find him irritating right?)


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251158864650661901

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AEW_19

Another good showing for Anna Jay. They mentioned that she has had less than 10 matches in her career. She seems a natural.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Womens match was decent, Anna Jay has some potential and Ill never complain about Penelope Ford on my screen either. A no name indy jobber like Joe Alonzo should not be getting that much offense on Cody; I know they wanted to stretch this episode out at least a little longer, but still.


----------



## RiverFenix

Cody is not a submission wrestler. You can see him thinking though the set-up and then doesn't really fake the torque.


----------



## rbl85

El Hammerstone said:


> Womens match was decent, Anna Jay has some potential and Ill never complain about Penelope Ford on my screen either. A no name indy jobber like Joe Alonzo should not be getting that much offense on Cody; I know they wanted to stretch this episode out at least a little longer, but still.


Cody just said on twitter that tonight was only the seventh match of Jay career.


----------



## El Hammerstone

rbl85 said:


> Cody just said on twitter that tonight was only the seventh match of Jay career.


That's quite impressive then, she's obviously someone who has been able to pick this up easier than most.


----------



## taker1986

I just watched it. Anna Jay has some great potential. Not as good as her match with Shida but still a solid outing. And yeah at 21 years old and only 7 matches and to be as good as that shows some great potential. Idk if she's heel or face though. She was presented as a face here but on Dynamites been on the heel side of the ring. I guess still a heel, which I think she'll be suited most. Penelope has really come on as well and could also be a great star for AEW.

The Cody match was a bit too competitive for me, also they were selling the Dustin stip for next Dynamite. That was something that was worrying me the fact that they've taped Dynamite 3 or 4 weeks ago and only announced the Dustin stop this week meant they wouldn't sell it on commentary because at the time they don't know about the stip.


----------



## rbl85

taker1986 said:


> I just watched it. Anna Jay has some great potential. *Not as good as her match with Shida but still a solid outing*. And yeah at 21 years old and only 7 matches and to be as good as that shows some great potential. Idk if she's heel or face though. She was presented as a face here but on Dynamites been on the heel side of the ring. I guess still a heel, which I think she'll be suited most. Penelope has really come on as well and could also be a great star for AEW.
> 
> The Cody match was a bit too competitive for me, also they were selling the Dustin stip for next Dynamite. That was something that was worrying me the fact that they've taped Dynamite 3 or 4 weeks ago and only announced the Dustin stop this week meant they wouldn't sell it on commentary because at the time they don't know about the stip.


Shida can make everybody look better than they really are,that's why she's great.


----------



## Asuka842

For someone so young and green. Anna carries herself pretty well. She seems like she's got some charisma as well, and of course she's very easy on the eyes

Giving her matches on Dark to get more experience in a relatively pressure free environment is a smart move.


----------



## MaseMan

Why does the sound mix on Dark suck so much lately?


----------



## Aedubya

So they talk about Anna being so impressive in her first match v shida.....

She comes out and her logo says 'AEW DEBUT' lol

One for botchamania


----------



## Oracle

Aedubya said:


> So they talk about Anna being so impressive in her first match v shida.....
> 
> She comes out and her logo says 'AEW DEBUT' lol
> 
> One for botchamania


Man its pre recorded does it really matter to u that much


----------



## Aedubya

No nothing except my family matters at the minute

However since this a Wrestling thread i thought id post something i found mildly humorous in a thread dedicated to the companys show, hence the 'lol'

Thanks for replying i wish u and all your loved ones well


----------



## The Masked Avenger

It was her first match since being signed though.


----------



## Erik.

Anna Jay only has 7 matches to her name? 

They've got a find here. Oozes star.


----------



## epfou1

Aedubya said:


> So they talk about Anna being so impressive in her first match v shida.....
> 
> She comes out and her logo says 'AEW DEBUT' lol
> 
> One for botchamania


Not really.
It was debut for Anna Jay.

The previous match was under the name, Anna Jayy.

Totally different


----------



## Aedubya

Lol


----------



## punkypower

I just don't understand why Penelope Ford and Kip Sabian have to be all over each other 99% of the time they're on camera. I get it, you're a couple. It completely makes me not care about either of them or want to see them on my television.

Just me? Probably. Still feels good to get that out.

Edit: just got to Cody/Alonzo match. The same could probably be said for Cody and Brandi. 🤢🤮


----------



## TKO Wrestling

Yall are bigger fans than me I haven't watched Dark since the 2nd week. 

Props to you.


----------



## punkypower

Tomorrow's lineup:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254757574320312325


----------



## El Hammerstone

punkypower said:


> Tomorrow's lineup:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254757574320312325


Never heard of Musa before, but he's a pretty solid athlete from the YouTube videos I've seen.

Considering the circumstances, I wouldn't mind seeing a few indy guy vs. indy guy matchups for Dark to see more of what these talents can actually do.


----------



## JBLGOAT

all the squashes are boring with no angles or storylines surronding them.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Aedubya said:


> So they talk about Anna being so impressive in her first match v shida.....
> 
> She comes out and her logo says 'AEW DEBUT' lol
> 
> One for botchamania


Anna Jay hadn't been signed to AEW when she had her match against Shida?


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Please Cody stop doing commentary. Jericho, Colt, even Chuck Taylor are better commentators. 

Anyway the tag guy with the loin cloth should be tag partners with Brandon Cutler. They can cosplay D&D together. Hell add Alan Eagles/Angle/Angels as well for a loin cloth trifecta. Call them the 3 Sided Die. It's good shit.


----------



## bdon

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Please Cody stop doing commentary. Jericho, Colt, even Chuck Taylor are better commentators.
> 
> Anyway the tag guy with the loin cloth should be tag partners with Brandon Cutler. They can cosplay D&D together. Hell add Alan Eagles/Angle/Angels as well for a loin cloth trifecta. Call them the 3 Sided Die. It's good shit.


“This is such good shitttt!”


----------



## punkypower

Finally got to watch.

Meh on the first match. Too much of a squash where I didn"'t get to see anything of Dean.

I did enjoy the ME tag match. Did what it was supposed to: Put over Best Friends while highlighting possible future talent in Big Shotty Lee and Musa.

Edited for @bdon


----------



## bdon

punkypower said:


> Finally got to watch.
> 
> Meh on the first match. Too much of a squash where I didn"'t get to see anything of Dean.
> 
> I did enjoy the ME tag match. Did what it was supposed to: Put over Best Friends while highlighting possible future talent in Big Shotty Lee and Musa.
> 
> Edited for @bdon
> View attachment 85643


I feel popular now.

And for the record, I hated that Firefly Funhouse match, but Bray and Cena killed that shit. It was a shit “match“, it damned if it wasn’t good television.


----------



## Aedubya

Have they announced who is on this week?

I wonder if they will put on some of the matches that were pre recorded for Dynamite that were to be used this week before returning to the live tapings

Or they could run with what they were gonna use anyway and try and stretch out all the footage 'in the can' they have over the coming weeks


----------



## AEW_19

Aedubya said:


> Have they announced who is on this week?
> 
> I wonder if they will put on some of the matches that were pre recorded for Dynamite that were to be used this week before returning to the live tapings
> 
> Or they could run with what they were gonna use anyway and try and stretch out all the footage 'in the can' they have over the coming weeks




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257656636124119042


----------



## RiverFenix

Man, remember when Sabian vs Colt was going to be a thing. Who wins this match?

I wonder if Vance is full Dark Order or was filmed pre-putting him into the group. Could be a full on squash similar to Wardlow booking.


----------



## AEW_19

Fite TV is out by half a second again. Hopefully they have it fixed with the live shows.


----------



## RiverFenix

Brodie getting pissed at Pyles getting any offense again was Brodie channeling Vince who didn't want jobbers getting any offense in during squash/enhancement matches and would let the match agent and wrestler know about it if they sold too much.


----------



## TD Stinger

I haven't watched Dark in months really but I did check out this Preston Vance guy (#10) from this show. Basic match, but the story of #10 trying to impress Brody constantly looking for approval was at least an interesting story.

I've been no fan of Brodie Lee's character since joining AEW, but this was legitimately interesting to me.


----------



## punkypower

I know I'm in the minority, but I'm tired of seeing Penelope interfere and I'm tired of seeing her and Kip make out. Save the making out for home.

I thought Brodie's reactions were great.

Match of the night was Guevara vs Dean. Great stuff!

Commentary of the night:
Cody's talking about Shawn Dean being in the AEW bowling league and calls him by his nickname, The Captain.
Tony: So he's the Captain of the bowling league?
Cody: Hell no!! That'd be me. 🤣😂🤣😂


----------



## MaseMan

Number 10 squash win was entertaining. I'm apparently in the minority on this board, but I've been liking the Brodie Lee angle. 

Sammy Guevara wins a decent squash. Nothing really noteworthy here. 

Colt vs Sabian was entertaining enough and at least some sort of payoff from the angle weeks earlier.

Is this last episode of Dark for a while? Cody said something vague at start of the episode that sort of hinted at that.


----------



## Pippen94

I am really not a fan of Colt Cabana - everything he does looks super fake. I guess at very least he provides a style different to everybody else on show


----------



## Aedubya

Really looking forward to seeing #10 , he looked great as Vance v Allin a number of weeks back


----------



## EmbassyForever

#10 looks great. Good addition to DO. Much better than Silver and Reynolds.
Cabana/Sabian was fun. Surprised Sabian actually won. His act w/ Ford is fun but he needs to bring something different to the table, his matches are generic and forgettable.


----------



## Aedubya

MaseMan said:


> Is this last episode of Dark for a while? Cody said something vague at start of the episode that sort of hinted at that.


He said it would be the last time he would be co-commentating with Tony for a while


----------



## ProjectGargano

In the next AEW Dark we will have 9 fights... With a Havoc vs Lutger included. And Rey Fenix in it.


----------



## AEW_19

ProjectGargano said:


> In the next AEW Dark we will have 9 fights... With a Havoc vs Lutger included. And Rey Fenix in it.


Dark for Tuesday looks packed.


----------



## RiverFenix

Is Fenix in Florida now or is it an old match they have in the can? With PAC in UK and Penta in Mexico Death Triangle is still on the shelf so they might not have anything for Fenix if he was Stateside(rumored he might have been in California and not back in Mexico before borders closed).


----------



## EmbassyForever

Nice card. Musa&Lee/PP could be fun.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Couldn't bring myself to watch the past few weeks, but I'll be tuning in to see the returning talents, Fenix especially.


----------



## bdon

El Hammerstone said:


> Couldn't bring myself to watch the past few weeks, but I'll be tuning in to see the returning talents, Fenix especially.


The man watches DARK for crying out loud. I don’t want anyone questioning his allegiances again.


----------



## Purple Haze

Aew should make Dark order just Lee, Vance, Uno and Grayson, the 2 jobbers add nothing. 
Vance's squashes have been very entertaining.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Purple Haze said:


> Aew should make Dark order just Lee, Vance, Uno and Grayson, the 2 jobbers add nothing.
> Vance's squashes have been very entertaining.


Vance is a Nightmare Factory guy isn't he? If so, does anyone have a list of the talent they have there?


----------



## Purple Haze

El Hammerstone said:


> Vance is a Nightmare Factory guy isn't he? If so, does anyone have a list of the talent they have there?


He is. 
I think some of the jobbers they been using were trained by QT Marshall.


----------



## Oracle

El Hammerstone said:


> Vance is a Nightmare Factory guy isn't he? If so, does anyone have a list of the talent they have there?


It is not affiliated with AEW other than its affiliation with me so maybe could eventually grow into a full-time situation, but we don’t have that many trainee wrestlers at the moment. Maybe we will."
this is quote from Cody.

I think things have changed in regards to how many trainees they have there.


----------



## Oracle

Off the top of my head. 

Lee Johnson
Dani Jordyn
Shawn Dean
Alan angels or something
Cassandra Golden


----------



## Aedubya

Anna Joy too


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260229186872127488


----------



## Geeee

TBH if they had a real fight, I'm sure Musa and Lee Johnson would wreck Private Party. Like the gymnastics team going up against the wrestling team


----------



## rbl85

The girl going against Britt took quite some weight since her last appearance.


----------



## Oracle

rbl85 said:


> The girl going against Britt took quite some weight since her last appearance.


jesus christ whats she been eating? 
shes stacked weight on


----------



## RiverFenix

I was surprised by the level of offense some of the jobbers got in. Seems AEW is high on Alan Angels first with the Omega match on Dynamite a few weeks ago and now really allowed to show out a bit against Fenix. 

Is there a lot of Chicago trainees at Nightmare Factory school or did they carpool down for the tapings. 

Big Shotty Lee (Lee Jackson) was on the boardroom whiteboard so he might be in line to get signed or something. I think Musa has the best look of all the enhancement guys. I wouldn't be opposed to seeing a jobber on jobber match out of some of these guys to see what they can do when not enhancement. But also need some character development vignettes or something - even just on social media or something. Maybe they are, admittedly I'm not looking. But if not they really need to up that aspect of self promotion. 

Reed and Rembrandt did nothing for me. Jungle Jack and Luchasaurus seemed a bit rusty at times and not sure why Marko Stunt stayed up on the ramp during the match, it was distracting. 

Jon Cruz reminds me of Jorge Masvidal in the face. Would have liked to see him in a better match-upthan against No.10. He's a small dude though, unfortunately. 

Good to see Statlander back in action. 

Jayson Cade is a backstage photographer or something. He's been in Sammy Guevara Vlogs in the past. Orange Cassidy should never be in DARK matches. Though I suspect it's to pad his record for his inclusion in the ladder match. 

I really dislike Luther. He thinks his whole friggin gimmick/character is just pointing to his head and sticking out his tongue or something. Every. friggin. time. Maybe he hasn't worked regular television in the past and working podunk indies in front of new crowds each time this passes as "character" to establish you're demented or something. No need for a 50 yr old jobber, Jericho's friend or not. Put him in Inner Circle as the new Ralphus or something.


----------



## rbl85

Oracle said:


> jesus christ whats she been eating?
> shes stacked weight on


Maybe she wasn't able to train properly because of the pandemic and we know that some people can take a lot of weight and really fast when they stop training like they used to.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That was fun

Alan Angles has got kinda a Connor McG vibe to him - was a very good match

also liked the 2 women’s matches. Britt has improved leaps and bounds

’the Captain’ is also starting to grow on me - has potential


----------



## ProjectGargano

Very good showing of Alan Angels...very good in-ring habilities, nice show in general...worst match was the last one, Luther is old and botchy!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Yah, luther is old and botchy - no lies

wasn’t a great match

edit> people moan so much about Brandi, or Cutler and a thousand others - I would argue Luther is the first and only real nepotism hire


----------



## El Hammerstone

Fenix has serious singles potential if AEW wants it.


----------



## taker1986

The main event between Havok/Luthor was pretty pish considering they've been feuding the last few months. 

I thought the best match was Britt/Skyler Moore. Britt is really owning her heel character right now, the best female heel in wrestling imo and she's improving in the ring as well. 

Good to see Fenix and Statlander back. I really want Fenix in that ladder match at DoN2. 

Not a huge fan of Colt Cabana tbh and I hate that finishing move pin that he does.


----------



## taker1986

El Hammerstone said:


> Fenix has serious singles potential if AEW wants it.


I agree. He reminds me a lot of Rey Mysterio.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

taker1986 said:


> The main event between Havok/Luthor was pretty pish considering they've been feuding the last few months.
> 
> I thought the best match was Britt/Skyler Moore. Britt is really owning her heel character right now, the best female heel in wrestling imo and she's improving in the ring as well.
> 
> Good to see Fenix and Statlander back. I really want Fenix in that ladder match at DoN2.
> 
> Not a huge fan of Colt Cabana tbh and I hate that finishing move pin that he does.


Colt really comes across as ‘douchey heel potential’ to me - i’m with Taz, he smirks too much


----------



## Pippen94

Statlander has a great look & charisma but a lot of her work looks like going through dance sequence. Wished she'd work tighter & simpler.


----------



## Cult03

I'll never really complain about Dark because it's an untelevised show used to introduce new characters but are almost all of the males from this week physically built exactly the same? Preston Vance obviously isn't but the guys from the rest of them are all way too similar. 

Weirdly, the Nightmare Factory should be filled with some of their main roster such as Private Party, Janela and Sabia who are too green to be on TV. 

Also Alan Angels has a bronze dick on his necklace


----------



## bdon

Cult03 said:


> I'll never really complain about Dark because it's an untelevised show used to introduce new characters but are almost all of the males from this week physically built exactly the same? Preston Vance obviously isn't but the guys from the rest of them are all way too similar.
> 
> Weirdly, the Nightmare Factory should be filled with some of their main roster such as Private Party, Janela and Sabia who are too green to be on TV.
> 
> Also Alan Angels has a bronze dick on his necklace


I know you don’t like Cassidy, but him making that angry face when Jason Cade turned his thumbs up to a thumbs down had me legitimately howling with laughter.

I’m not a fan of comedy wrestling, but that fucking kid has a great sense of comedic timing and wit.


----------



## Cult03

bdon said:


> I know you don’t like Cassidy, but him making that angry face when Jason Cade turned his thumbs up to a thumbs down had me legitimately howling with laughter.
> 
> I’m not a fan of comedy wrestling, but that fucking kid has a great sense of comedic timing and wit.


I don't think I've ever said a bad word about OC other than having him fuck around with PAC at the beginning of their match was a stupid thing to do with someone so "dangerous".


----------



## bdon

Cult03 said:


> I don't think I've ever said a bad word about OC other than having him fuck around with PAC at the beginning of their match was a stupid thing to do with someone so "dangerous".


Ah. I thought you had. My apologies.

In other news, why the hell is Luther trying all of these top rope maneuvers? Completely kills the flow of this match.


----------



## Cult03

bdon said:


> Ah. I thought you had. My apologies.
> 
> In other news, why the hell is Luther trying all of these top rope maneuvers? Completely kills the flow of this match.


All good. I've said a hundred times I don't mind silly wrestling if its something they work hard on. Going from predominately serious and legitimate wrestling to teleportation in a single episode is where I draw the line. I've seen that OC can wrestle when he takes things seriously and hope that he one day finds a mixture where his character can flick a switch as soon as he enters the ring. He's also someone that is actually over, unlike the other bullshit this company serves up.

I don't get Luther being there at all and I found it funny when someone said he was the only legitimate nepotistic signing


----------



## bdon

Cult03 said:


> All good. I've said a hundred times I don't mind silly wrestling if its something they work hard on. Going from predominately serious and legitimate wrestling to teleportation in a single episode is where I draw the line. I've seen that OC can wrestle when he takes things seriously and hope that he one day finds a mixture where his character can flick a switch as soon as he enters the ring. He's also someone that is actually over, unlike the other bullshit this company serves up.
> 
> I don't get Luther being there at all and I found it funny when someone said he was the only legitimate nepotistic signing


I hated Cassidy at first and didn’t understand it, but I also hate Hurricane Helms when I first seen what WWE had my boy doing after his run in WCW.

All it took was watching my son’s eyes light up and giving me a half-assed thumbs ups before I “got it”. It is stupid, but it works. The crowd eats it up, and once I let go of my preconceived notions, I found myself laughing right along with my kid.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Another "Double Dark" announced for next week.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260380191924330497


----------



## El Hammerstone

One additional note regarding Preston "10" Vance; he is still obviously green, but I see some potential there. However, the Spinebuster, while it looked good, simply doesn't work as a finisher for me.


----------



## Chan Hung

I dont mind Dark but i just can't find it interesting to see it as almost an entirely jobber show. But to each their own.


----------



## RiverFenix

Double DARK's are about getting folks some ring work in I guess and getting the indie enhancement talent a paycheck. 

Vance is way too green to be in Brodie Lee's heater role. I think it's a miscasting. Brodie's muscle needed to be a known entity to give the faction more credibility. Vance is better off as the cocky good looking young guy teaming with his player-coach teacher QT Marshall. Vance is making the mistakes early and costing the team wins, eventually it flips and QT is eating the pins and this frustrates Vance who thinks he's surpassed his teacher and being held back etc.


----------



## El Hammerstone

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Double DARK's are about getting folks some ring work in I guess and getting the indie enhancement talent a paycheck.
> 
> Vance is way too green to be in Brodie Lee's heater role. I think it's a miscasting. Brodie's muscle needed to be a known entity to give the faction more credibility. Vance is better off as the cocky good looking young guy teaming with his player-coach teacher QT Marshall. Vance is making the mistakes early and costing the team wins, eventually it flips and QT is eating the pins and this frustrates Vance who thinks he's surpassed his teacher and being held back etc.


This post has basically told me that Vance is going to end up costing Brodie the title match at the PPV.


----------



## RiverFenix

From what I can find, Alan Angles is only 22yrs old. Surprising, if true, as I pegged him probably a decade older due to his hair line. If he's that young and they're putting him in there with Omega and Fenix and he can hold up his end they could get him signed. 

Captain Dean has only been wrestling since 2018.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Chan Hung said:


> I dont mind Dark but i just can't find it interesting to see it as almost an entirely jobber show. But to each their own.


Before the pandemic Dark wasn´t a jobbers show, they had to adapt it to these times...


----------



## JBLGOAT

Chan Hung said:


> I dont mind Dark but i just can't find it interesting to see it as almost an entirely jobber show. But to each their own.


Yeah there should be at least storylines and promos surrounding it. An example, is brodie lee rating preston vance. That's at least a small storyline.


----------



## El Hammerstone

The upcoming Dark lineup:









This Week's AEW Dark Lineup Is Revealed - Wrestling Inc.


AEW announced the lineup for this Tuesday’s AEW Dark at 7 pm ET on AEW’s YouTube channel. As promised by AEW President Tony Khan, the promotion is doing another stacked lineup for this week’s show. * Dani Jordyn vs. Hikaru Shida * Clutch Adams vs. QT Marshall * Jason Cade vs. Marko Stunt * Jimmy […]




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261657657607442433

Dani Jordyn vs. Hikaru Shida
Clutch Adams vs. QT Marshall
Jason Cade vs. Marko Stunt
Jimmy Havoc and Kip Sabian (with Penelope Ford) vs. Musa and Lee Johnson
Shawn Dean vs. Fenix
Jon Cruz vs. Luther
Private Party vs. Ryan Rembrandt and Mike Reed
Alan Angels vs. Sammy Guevara
 Serpentico vs. Darby Allin
Serpentico and Clutch Adams are the only new faces this time around. Will be interesting to see Stunt winning a singles match and how he does it. Probably want to give him a win heading into MJF match. I'd like to see more of Jon Cruz - not expecting much against Luther though. Angles vs Guevara probably the most "must see" of this set, though not familiar enough with Serpentico, and his match vs Allin is one I'm interested in as well. Rembrant and Reed showed nothing last week, and PP is too green themselves. Dean vs Fenix could be interesting as Dean is the bigger wrestler so it will be interesting to see how Fenix works it.


----------



## El Hammerstone

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> not familiar enough with Serpentico, and his match vs Allin is one I'm interested in as well.


I think Serpentico is actually just Jon Cruz under a mask.


----------



## RiverFenix

Upon some use of the google machine it seems Jon Cruz and Serpentico are one in the same. So Cruz is pulling double duty here. Will be interesting to see if he works differently under the mask.


----------



## RiverFenix

El Hammerstone said:


> I think Serpentico is actually just Jon Cruz under a mask.












http://imgur.com/uu9pmDP


----------



## taker1986

Looks another stacked episode. I'm here for Fenix, Allin, Angels, Sammy and of course my future wife Shida.

I like how they're stacking these episodes and featuring more people, but I wish we got more backstage Promos, Vignettes and build up videos for future matches or feuds just to break things up instead of just match after match after match after match. Last week was an enjoyable episode but we didn't get one backstage interview or vignette.


----------



## RiverFenix

Avalon, Nakazawa and Cutler should be getting wins against the enhancement guys to justify their continued kayfabe existance on the roster. 

Fenix, Allin, Guevara don't really need to be slumming on Dynamite. I guess to pad their records and cement their rankings.


----------



## El Hammerstone

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Fenix, Allin, Guevara don't really need to be slumming on Dynamite. I guess to pad their records and cement their rankings.


Allin and Guevara I agree with, but Fenix has been out of action for awhile, so him getting a few wins on Dark to regain his footing is fine for now imo.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Props to AEW for giving as many Indie guys as hey can a cheque


----------



## Cult03

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Props to AEW for giving as many Indie guys as hey can a cheque


And also for giving a bunch of indie guys a spot on Dark as well


----------



## PavelGaborik

I would be perfectly okay with never seeing Luther wrestle ever again


----------



## RiverFenix

QT Marshall going with the Diamond Cutter finisher - I called that after the Road To..., though they telegraphed that pretty obviously.

I liked Stunt vs Cade. Stunt really got stiffed on that one forearm that they slo-mo replayed but I thought Cade was being a bit stiff with all of his strikes early.

Musa showed his greeness this week - and Lee Johnson just there as well, he needs to work on ring presence. I think Sabian might have took a hard knock there at the end as he stayed laid out in the corner and didn't sell the sliding kick from Lee after Johnson took the hot tag.

Fenix vs Captain Dean was very good. Fenix vs Alan Angels was very good last week. Not to take anything away from the unsigned guys as they can hold their own but this Fenix guy might be real gud. Fenix showed some hulking up fire/ander near the end - I liked it even if he kicked out at the one-count.

I find myself really disliking Private Party lately. Their gimmick has stagnated - just two guys who have a private party of two all the time and a lot of their offense is not very impactful. A lot of fake flash.

Angels vs Guevara never clicked for me. There was way too much Sammy "character work" if you will and it took away from the match. Not saying it was bad, Angels is still a guy I'd sign but it was the worst of his recent showings. Then again vs Omega and vs Fenix last two outings AEW is showing a lot of faith in the 22yr old(who looks 32yrs old).

Allin vs Serpentico is another one worth watching - Taz/Excalibur talking so bloody much about the Taz/Allin happenings was distracting and took away from the in-ring. I guess AEW has something planned between Taz and Darby - can't say I care all that much about it. Serpentico is Jon Cruz so he pulled double duty vs Luther and then vs Allin.

Dean and Angels should be signed.


----------



## Oracle

PavelGaborik said:


> I would be perfectly okay with never seeing Luther wrestle ever again


Tony Khan literally wasting money having him and Mel on the books. 

i hope they get paid based on appearances and not just because there on the roster. 

two of the most pointless signings you will ever see.


----------



## Cult03

Marko Stunt beat Jason Cade on Dark. Cade needs to walk out of that company, he's done.


----------



## Oracle

Cult03 said:


> Marko Stunt beat Jason Cade on Dark. Cade needs to walk out of that company, he's done.


Imagine being an adult and being told u have to lose to Marko Stunt.

id rather get no pay than do that.


----------



## Cult03

Oracle said:


> Imagine being an adult and being told u have to lose to Marko Stunt.
> 
> id rather get no pay than do that.


Especially at the beginning of your career when you're trying to build something. I've liked what Cade has brought to the table lately and he's potentially done in this company after that. I don't get what they see in Stunt. Also for those who say "he's only a jobber", can't use that as an excuse now.

I like Darby's new pin. Very smart and something I haven't seen anyone else do before. Pity he's a cunt


----------



## rbl85

Oracle said:


> Imagine being an adult and being told u have to lose to Marko Stunt.
> 
> id rather get no pay than do that.


So sad to be paid to lose a fake fight….life's hard…..


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Good Dark this week

i loved the Stunt match and the Kip / Havoc tag - they gel well. Kip must’ve been hurt at the end there

Angels continues to impress

Private Party still comes across as green - a testament to how good the Bucks made them look

edit> that rising knee uppercut from Marko looks legit


----------



## Cult03

rbl85 said:


> So sad to be paid to lose a fake fight….life's hard…..


6000 posts in 3 years and you obviously hate this shit, so why bother? You're not here to have a conversation about wrestling, you're here to lie to yourself about how good AEW is. We know it's fake but you guys using it as an excuse to make terrible decisions is ridiculous and adds nothing to this forum. Saying "it's fake" doesn't mean you know more about the business, it means you lack the intellect to delve into how it works.


----------



## Aedubya

Angels will be signed


----------



## Thebronxgirl

Oracle said:


> Tony Khan literally wasting money having him and Mel on the books.
> 
> i hope they get paid based on appearances and not just because there on the roster.
> 
> two of the most pointless signings you will ever see.


Where is Mel?


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265302290015170560
Another 11 matches - though some of these might be way old and they could just be cleaning out their backlog.

Dark Order is Sliver and Reynolds of course. Probably a Natural Nightmares win here. 

Nakazawa vs Cutler - Why? Maybe to get Cutler a win here as he and Avalon are BTE feuding over their losing streaks. Also on the recent BTE Cutler had a pretty big scratch on his head, wonder if he bleeds the hardway from a bad bump.

Avalon vs Jungle Boy - This was probably used to get Jungle Boy some ring work before his match with MJF at DoN2. Could be a decent little match here though. 

Serpentico vs Daniels - I think I like Jon Cruz more. Serpentico didn't work the gimmick much other than the mask. Get Daniels a win to keep him relevant? 

We've seen Skylar before, I think this is Brady Pierce's first appearance so I'll tune in - maybe. Janela and Kiss do nothing for me. 

Both Tony Donati and Faboo Andre have wrestled before and neither were any good. Admittedly Andre was squadhed by Moxley in under a minute so jury is out on his in-ring, but both these guys had the look of low level indie workers. Donati had a much longer match for his previous showing and was rather bland in-ring as well.

Caleb Konley working for AEW is interesting given he's part of the indie team suing the former Revival over the "The Revolt" trademark and name rights. I want to get another look at Musa as he caught my eye in the past but looked really green last show - memory serves it was against Private Party though. I want to see him in against wily ring vets Kazarian and Sky to see if he can be carried at least. 

Lee Johnson vs Colt - Could Lee be given more offense and hope spots? Big Shotty Lee is a prospect AEW has their eyes on. 

KiLynn King vs Penelope Ford - Only women's match on the card. King's first match with AEW, and given the lack of women on the roster one good showing could lead to a contract. 

Angels/Dean vs Best Friends - Should be MOTN. Captain Dean and Alan Angels have been the "enhancement talent" stand outs and I think both should be signed. Will be interesting to see both in tag setting. 

Mr. Grim - Color me already interested. Too bad it's against Wardlow though, means it will be a squash.


----------



## RiverFenix

About that Kaleb Conley match - seems it was pulled as it doesn't appear in the official AEW Dark twitter preview 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265338251382054918


----------



## bdon

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> About that Kaleb Conley match - seems it was pulled as it doesn't appear in the official AEW Dark twitter preview
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265338251382054918


Hahah. They just gave a cease and desist of their own for The Revival.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Thebronxgirl said:


> Where is Mel?


Training at nightmare factory i think


----------



## EmbassyForever

This Brady Pierce fella is pretty impressive.
JB/Avalon was fun.


----------



## Geeee

Anyone else starting get attached to these Florida jobbers? They almost feel like NJPW young boys. Gonna be hard to recover from the records they're piling up though...


----------



## Oracle

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Training at nightmare factory i think


Shes 34 years old if shes still training then wtf was the point in signing her.

Will be the first person cut when TK eventually does some releases


----------



## RiverFenix

Man, bad show this week. Not feeling any of it. I guess they're at least trying angles - very basic ones but it's something.

I'll never know why Reynolds and Silver were signed. It's tragic that Dustin Rhodes final years in a go nowhere tag team to give Brandi and QT Marshall any legitimacy. Bunny at ringside with the apple - So BBB vs Natural Nightmares incoming. Hopefully exclusive to Dark. 

Skipped Cutler vs Nak. Ended in a count out with Nak getting his first win. The first ever AEW countout happens between Nakazawa and Brandon Cutler. Then Avalon comes out to bring their BTE feud to Dark. Whatever. 

Jungle Boy vs Avalon was disappointing. Even Taz and Excalibur off their games tonight stepping all over each other. Ending interference attempt was so bloody clunky. 

Janela is shit. He's the most indie looking guy in his match once again any outside of Faboo Andre probably the most low rent indie looking guy on the whole show. Doesn't look like he gives a shit at all. Sonny Kiss has his moments but really needs a ton of in-ring work to work out his gimmick, learn when to play it up and when to just wrestle. Skylar is basic indie guy, Brady Pierce had some height to him and did look like a guy you'd like to see punched in the mouth so that is at least something.

Faboo Andre should not be getting booked. Hopefully this was the last of him. Same with Tony Donati. These guys are straight out of 1980's jobber catalogue in their look and presentation. Just bad. Havoc and Sabian are gelling a bit but I don't see anything long term with the pairing just the same. Sometimes you get a nAo situation, where the team is better than the sum of their parts - this team is just equal to the sum of their parts. Nothing is gained, still in the same place on the card with no real direction. 

Grim was new this week. Didn't offer much but was always just eating Wardlow's offense and selling. Wardlow's hanging knee finisher already looks like shit as he basically pushes the guy back to a standing position to have the guy face plant fall from the second rope into the knee. 

Colt vs Lee Johnson happened. 

KiLynn has some height to her. Match was okay enough but too long. 

Best Friends vs Angels and Captain Dean. It was okay. Default MOTN I guess even. There is something there with Alan Angels. Dean didn't look as good as his last showing but I think Rey Fenix could make me look good. 

Yeah, I'm negative as hell this week. Show dragged on and on.

Alan Angels should be signed. I'd like another look at Brady Pierce. Dean can come back, Lee Johnson could go away for awhile to train - not writing him off but he's not ready.


----------



## El Hammerstone

I don't know if it's the fact that these Dark episodes are extra long compared to what they previously were, but I just cannot make it through them anymore. I can't help but be reminded time and time again of just how bad the undercard/midcard in this company is; Joey Janela looked infinitely more indy than either of the indy guys he was facing tonight.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sonny kiss has potential

i liked that douchey tall dude too

rest was whatever - skipped most of it. JB / Avalon wasn’t bad

ps> rumour going around is that the 2nd show will be DARK on HBO Max (obvs more high profile than the current)

personally i doubt it - but we’ll see


----------



## taker1986

this week we had..

AEW,s first ever count out win, by fucking Nakazawa.

Marko Stunt forcing himself on Leva Bates.

Allie appearance. Defo not complaining about that.

Wardlow looking like a killer. Glad they're using that knee to the face as a finisher.

And a bunch of other random filler matches. Not too much to see here.


----------



## Piers

Did Allie drop the Bunny gimmick ? It would be very sad to see the butcher and the blade disbanded after such a disappointing run, they need a push


----------



## RiverFenix

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Did Allie drop the Bunny gimmick ? It would be very sad to see the butcher and the blade disbanded after such a disappointing run, they need a push


Butcher and Blade were wearing all white when seen in the crowd recently - maybe a gimmick change or tweak. Maybe instead of the black bunny she's the white rabbit now. I don't know. I just hope they're not doing another split personality thing with her/them. I wouldn't mind a gimmick change TBH, they were going nowhere - though that would be par for the course with The Blade's career. Andy Williams however could be something - though his hoss-ness has diminished with the signings of Archer, Lee and Cage.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Butcher and Blade were wearing all white when seen in the crowd recently - maybe a gimmick change or tweak. Maybe instead of the black bunny she's the white rabbit now. I don't know. I just hope they're not doing another split personality thing with her/them. I wouldn't mind a gimmick change TBH, they were going nowhere - though that would be par for the course with The Blade's career. Andy Williams however could be something - though his hoss-ness has diminished with the signings of Archer, Lee and Cage.


Andy stays a Hoss even in the current roster

He just has that something different about him


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Damn.... can the DARK to HBO MAX rumours actually have some merit?!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265652986715549696


----------



## JBLGOAT

I get why they're doing all these jobber matches but they should also be running angles too. Give the jobbers some angles like Avalon, cutler, and Spears when he was jobbing to find a tag team partner. Also, they could be doing competitive women's matches on DARK.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

taker1986 said:


> this week we had..
> 
> AEW,s first ever count out win, by fucking Nakazawa.
> 
> Marko Stunt forcing himself on Leva Bates.


Whaaaat? I have never watched Dark but this has definitely made me interested (In a bad way)


----------



## El Hammerstone

Card for next Dark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266353601829453824


----------



## RiverFenix

^ I thought for sure Robert Anthony would be working given he was spotted during the pull apart brawl ending to Dynamite.

Anyways here's the card -


John Skylar vs Billy (Gunn, seems he doesn't have the trademark afterall)
Clutch Adams vs Shawn Spears
Cutler and Avalon vs Natural Nightmares
Jon Cruz/Joe Alonzo vs Butcher and Blade w/Bunny (Hopefully just old graphic and Bunny and Allie are not different people)
Big Game Leroy and EJ Lewis vs Santana and Ortiz
-Gee, I wonder if all those on the right side of the graphics will win. Only newbs this week are Big Game Leroy and EJ Lewis (and Lewis might have appeared before I can't remember exactly).

-No reason for BIlly Gunn to be working Dark. He's going to tower over Skylar and is very part time at this point so what is gained by anybody?

-Big Game Leroy does a gamer gimmick, sort of like OC in a way, where he's addicted to gaming and can't put it down even during the match and is hitting moves and the like while still playing. At least that looks like his "bit" from a cursory twitter search. 

-No women's match - but Kenny says he's very happy with the women's division.


----------



## SZilla25

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> -No reason for BIlly Gunn to be working Dark. He's going to tower over Skylar and is very part time at this point so what is gained by anybody?


Skylar himself probably has the most to gain here. Gunn's official job description is coach, so Skylar getting to run the ropes with Billy will probably be good experience for him plus it may open doors in AEW if Gunn is impressed.


----------



## RiverFenix

SZilla25 said:


> Skylar himself probably has the most to gain here. Gunn's official job description is coach, so Skylar getting to run the ropes with Billy will probably be good experience for him plus it may open doors in AEW if Gunn is impressed.


That would be the positive way to look at it. See how Skylar can work with bigger wrestlers in hopefully a non-squash match situation.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I kinda like this Cruz guy

and i like Joe Alonzo from Sammy‘s vlogs

but a ‘nothing’ DARK again - at least some indie dudes getting paid


----------



## JBLGOAT

They need a deeper roster if they're going to use jobbers so much. I think a more pyramid system would be more exciting although people wouldn't be too keen for the matches at the bottom but if they were given characters and gimmicks and storylines... Maybe the records stuff has made people less willing to job.


----------



## Chan Hung

The Clutch Adams match was pulled by Cody/AEW. I guess Clutch used old tweets that backfired on him.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266953024662122497


----------



## El Hammerstone

Chan Hung said:


> The Clutch Adams match was pulled by Cody/AEW. I guess Clutch used old tweets that backfired on him.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266953024662122497


On one hand, I understand why the match was pulled. On the other hand, they really need to be careful about bending the knee to the Social justice mob; these are people that are impossible to please, and they will only continue to double down time and time again. Not to mention, they are not the majority and media that panders to these people have a long history of failure. I truly wonder if Cody knew what he was getting himself into when he promoted this company as prioritizing "inclusivity".


----------



## Chip Chipperson

El Hammerstone said:


> On one hand, I understand why the match was pulled. On the other hand, they really need to be careful about bending the knee to the Social justice mob; these are people that are impossible to please, and they will only continue to double down time and time again. Not to mention, they are not the majority and media that panders to these people have a long history of failure. I truly wonder if Cody knew what he was getting himself into when he promoted this company as prioritizing "inclusivity".


We live in a pretty silly society these days. First, who has the time to go through 7 years of tweets to find some admittedly ignorant and hateful stuff? I understand many of us are still in quarantine but come on.

Second, a quick Google search says Clutch is only 27 meaning he wrote those tweets aged 20. I'm sure I wrote a heap of stupid shit that I'd regret now on my socials when I was 20 years old. I don't think anyone should be holding what he said in 2013 against him now in 2020 unless he's still making those kinds of comments.

Cody caving to it is just a cop out as well. Worried about any negative press.


----------



## RiverFenix

These tweets are from seven years ago when he was 20 yrs old. Was he being a idiot edgelord on SM when only his friends followed him or does he believe this stuff? The former is bad but I think he can move on from that with an explanation and an apology. I guess he wasn't worth the trouble as an enhancement guy. I mean Mike Tyson raped a woman and AEW is a-ok using him. 

If he believes that garbage he was tweeting now then well fuck him. 

His account has been deleted so I don't know how many tweets he had but somebody to go through reading every single one going back seven years is ridiculous. There is a cottage industry of no-life douchebags who scour accounts of prospect athletes to wait to drop bad tweets from them once their drafted or pitch a no-hitter or whatever. 

Were the tweets bad - yes. But so is scouring back seven years through likely 10,000+ tweets to find them to claim another scalp.


----------



## Aedubya

Piece of trash


----------



## Dice Morgan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267505611664764930
So this match will replace the Clutch Adams match.. Who gets the win?? KiLynn King because she was trained by Billy Gunn?? I've enjoyed what I've seen of Christi Jaynes.


----------



## RiverFenix

Dice Morgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267505611664764930
> So this match will replace the Clutch Adams match.. Who gets the win?? KiLynn King because she was trained by Billy Gunn?? I've enjoyed what I've seen of Christi Jaynes.


Interesting. I think Jaynes should win here. Surprised they even have jobber vs jobber matches at the tapings.


----------



## Geeee

Dice Morgan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267505611664764930
> So this match will replace the Clutch Adams match.. Who gets the win?? KiLynn King because she was trained by Billy Gunn?? I've enjoyed what I've seen of Christi Jaynes.


Christi Jaynes is good enough to sign. She has a great look and her dance was super annoying. (I think that's what she was going for?). Division needs more heels.


----------



## taker1986

So basically we have a match between two females that aren't signed to AEW. And Kenny doesn't think the division needs help. 

I liked what I saw of Christi Jaynes against Shida, she's competent in the ring and carries herself off very well. I saw Kiling Kings match with Ford on Dark and she also looked good, but if I had to choose which one should be signed its Jaynes. They can use a good heel with Britt out the next few months and she plays a good heel.


----------



## RiverFenix

John Skylar vs Billy. Man, WWE must own "Billy Gunn" trademark so he's just "Billy" now. That should be enough to keep him off television alone. Austin is annoying as all hell, so I guess he did his job there. Skylar vs Austin Gunn wouldn't be a terrible call back match down the line. I'd suggest Skylar change his ring name though, Skylar is just feminine sounding. Johnny South or something. Match was very basic, more storytelling than wrestling centric. 

So Butcher and Blade didn't get any gimmick change - just seemingly Bunny has been retconned out as her absense went without mention. Blade still comes out with that stupid gimp mask. He has buzzed his hair and died it blonde. Whatever. Butcher is still great. He's so basic, but makes everything impactful and for reason. Cruz sold to make them look like a million bucks and Alonzo wasn't out of place in his time in ring. I like Jon Cruz better than Serpentico. 

I like Kilynn King more than Christi Jaynes. I HATE Jaynes dancing - it's forced as hell and... not good. Reminds me of Becky Lynch's Riverdance gimmick. Maybe it's bad on purpose and is mimicking bad dancing Brazilian UFC fighter Bethe Correia

EJ Lewis and Big Game Leroy are both from BTE's PP skits. EJ Lewis owns the place where they filmed their footage. Ortiz and Santana were all business, very focused and very vicious. It was great. Lewis took the beating well, he's much better of the two enhancement guys in this match at least. No real chance for any offense. Their last attack segment before the Street Sweeper finisher was top notch. 

I skipped the last match - Sorry Dustin. I can't stand Cutler that much. Maybe Allie was asked about being the Bunny during her time on commentary - somebody let me know if she was. 

FTR seemingly but these teams on notice to step up. No silly flash just very grounded physical matches.


----------



## JBLGOAT

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So Butcher and Blade didn't get any gimmick change - just seemingly Bunny has been retconned out as her absense went without mention.


It was address by excalibur on commentary.


----------



## RiverFenix

JBLGOAT said:


> It was address by excalibur on commentary.


Soo you gonna tell me or forcing me to watch a Brandon Cutler match?


----------



## TripleG

Chip Chipperson said:


> We live in a pretty silly society these days. First, who has the time to go through 7 years of tweets to find some admittedly ignorant and hateful stuff? I understand many of us are still in quarantine but come on.
> 
> Second, a quick Google search says Clutch is only 27 meaning he wrote those tweets aged 20. I'm sure I wrote a heap of stupid shit that I'd regret now on my socials when I was 20 years old. I don't think anyone should be holding what he said in 2013 against him now in 2020 unless he's still making those kinds of comments.
> 
> Cody caving to it is just a cop out as well. Worried about any negative press.


Its silly, especially when I know most if not all people have stuff they did in their college aged years that they'd be embarrassed about now. 

And reading those tweets...sounds like a douche-bro being a douche-bro. I don't know if it is worth getting upset about something that was posted 7 years ago. 

Anyways, I watched Dark this week and it was great to see Butcher and Blade again. They were becoming one of my favorite teams before all this happened.


----------



## Jazminator

ALLIE: “Do you know why his name is QT? Because he’s a cutie!”


----------



## TripleG

Can we all talk about Allie's red dress and how great she looked in it? 

I felt like I was going to turn into that cartoon wolf for a second.


----------



## Pippen94

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> John Skylar vs Billy. Man, WWE must own "Billy Gunn" trademark so he's just "Billy" now. That should be enough to keep him off television alone. Austin is annoying as all hell, so I guess he did his job there. Skylar vs Austin Gunn wouldn't be a terrible call back match down the line. I'd suggest Skylar change his ring name though, Skylar is just feminine sounding. Johnny South or something. Match was very basic, more storytelling than wrestling centric.
> 
> So Butcher and Blade didn't get any gimmick change - just seemingly Bunny has been retconned out as her absense went without mention. Blade still comes out with that stupid gimp mask. He has buzzed his hair and died it blonde. Whatever. Butcher is still great. He's so basic, but makes everything impactful and for reason. Cruz sold to make them look like a million bucks and Alonzo wasn't out of place in his time in ring. I like Jon Cruz better than Serpentico.
> 
> I like Kilynn King more than Christi Jaynes. I HATE Jaynes dancing - it's forced as hell and... not good. Reminds me of Becky Lynch's Riverdance gimmick. Maybe it's bad on purpose and is mimicking bad dancing Brazilian UFC fighter Bethe Correia
> 
> EJ Lewis and Big Game Leroy are both from BTE's PP skits. EJ Lewis owns the place where they filmed their footage. Ortiz and Santana were all business, very focused and very vicious. It was great. Lewis took the beating well, he's much better of the two enhancement guys in this match at least. No real chance for any offense. Their last attack segment before the Street Sweeper finisher was top notch.
> 
> I skipped the last match - Sorry Dustin. I can't stand Cutler that much. Maybe Allie was asked about being the Bunny during her time on commentary - somebody let me know if she was.
> 
> FTR seemingly but these teams on notice to step up. No silly flash just very grounded physical matches.


I respect Billy Gunn but don't think he should competing anymore. He's not going to headline again & just makes current talent look small - including big guys like Lucha & Warlow


----------



## bdon

So, they just literally put Allie with QT for no reason?

PUSH


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Pippen94 said:


> I respect Billy Gunn but don't think he should competing anymore. He's not going to headline again & just makes current talent look small - including big guys like Lucha & Warlow


Isn't it kind of sad that a man approaching sixty years old is in better shape and bigger than the majority of your roster? Instead of releasing him and punishing him for it why not make him the new standard? If you're not in better shape than Billy Gunn we aren't hiring you.


----------



## Pippen94

Chip Chipperson said:


> Isn't it kind of sad that a man approaching sixty years old is in better shape and bigger than the majority of your roster? Instead of releasing him and punishing him for it why not make him the new standard? If you're not in better shape than Billy Gunn we aren't hiring you.


Who says release him? He's an agent & coach. 
You can have too many big guys. Billy's not gonna main event so why have make Warlow & Dino less special?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Pippen94 said:


> Who says release him? He's an agent & coach.
> You can have too many big guys. Billy's not gonna main event so why have make Warlow & Dino less special?


Because Billy is a recognisable face, guys can learn a lot from working with him (And beating him) and he's one of the few guys in their fifties with thousands of matches under his belt who isn't broken down and struggling physically in 2020.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

For those wondering - they’ve asked Allie about B&B twice on commentary and both times she just changed the subject

clear storyline


----------



## RiverFenix

Billy is 56yrs old and acting like a frat boy goof. Yeah, I'll pass on that 10x out of 10. Billy also used steroids - and very likely is in TRT these days - much easier to gain and maintain that physique out of a needle. TRT might be the standard for most men down the line but inless you have a real medical need for it you need to doctor shop to get the prescription you want.


----------



## Aedubya

Allie looked phenomenal


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> For those wondering - they’ve asked Allie about B&B twice on commentary and both times she just changed the subject
> 
> clear storyline


And? Wouldn’t that story have been better if given to...anyone else? You’ve got a goddamn entire roster of guys that are more talented with youth on their side that could be duped by the looks and put into an angle with the Butcher and the Blade. Just like them
pushing this whole angle of DDP coaching and giving up his Diamond Cutter to QT.

Didn’t Dustin specifically ask for this tag team, because he wanted QT to “be given a fair chance”?

That’s bullshit. Either start finding some goddamn stories and angles for the more talented wrestlers or stop giving every storyline to the Nightmare Family!!!


----------



## Erik.

Would LOVE for QT to tell Allie the "secrets of the Diamond Cutter" only for her to pass that on to The Blade as they beat him to a bloody pulp.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> And? Wouldn’t that story have been better if given to...anyone else? You’ve got a goddamn entire roster of guys that are more talented with youth on their side that could be duped by the looks and put into an angle with the Butcher and the Blade. Just like them
> pushing this whole angle of DDP coaching and giving up his Diamond Cutter to QT.
> 
> Didn’t Dustin specifically ask for this tag team, because he wanted QT to “be given a fair chance”?
> 
> That’s bullshit. Either start finding some goddamn stories and angles for the more talented wrestlers or stop giving every storyline to the Nightmare Family!!!


spot would’ve been perfect for Marko


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> spot would’ve been perfect for Marko


LMFAO


----------



## Pippen94

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Billy is 56yrs old and acting like a frat boy goof. Yeah, I'll pass on that 10x out of 10. Billy also used steroids - and very likely is in TRT these days - much easier to gain and maintain that physique out of a needle. TRT might be the standard for most men down the line but inless you have a real medical need for it you need to doctor shop to get the prescription you want.


Yep - I don't want to see him in ring anymore


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

LifeInCattleClass said:


> For those wondering - they’ve asked Allie about B&B twice on commentary and both times she just changed the subject
> 
> clear storyline




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268648661564764160


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Now, it won’t be hardcore, the dude is just hyping it

but video for DARK


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268950226490056705


----------



## El Hammerstone

Next lineup:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1269297999747801093


----------



## JBLGOAT

Woah there's one non-jobber matchup. Sonny Kiss versus Chris Daniels.


----------



## RiverFenix

Pineapple Pete and Anthony Catena vs Blade and Butcher
Musa & Brady Peirce vs Santana/Ortiz
QT Marshall vs Zach Clayton
Low Rida & Fuego del Sol vs SCU (KAZ and Sky)
Sonny Kiss vs Chris Daniels
V vs Lee Johnson
Jurassic Express vs Avalon/Cutler
Dean Ambrose vs Robert Anthony

Catena, Clayton, Low Rida, Fuego Del Sol are the new faces this week. No women's division match out of eight Dark matches - but Kenny says they're happy with it. 

You could spot all these Dark indie guys from this weeks as well as last weeks show during the Tyson/Jericho pull apart. Fuego Del Sol was the guy Archer attacked on Dynamite. I think he's also friends with Sammy Guevara. Zack Clayton was "24" on Jersey Shore I guess back in the day unless they're doing a reboot or something.


----------



## CM Buck

Honestly not mad at moxes opponent. Anthony is sneaky good. However mox should murder him to reinforce his previous promo.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I bet Moxley goes back and forth with the job guy Kenny style.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> I bet Moxley goes back and forth with the job guy Kenny style.


of course there is going to be back and forth

1. This is AEW, history has shown this
2. they are old opponents from CZW days - no way Mox just wants to walk through him

but i can bet you one thing.... you and others who haven‘t watched DARK in a while is going to watch this match


----------



## Chip Chipperson

LifeInCattleClass said:


> of course there is going to be back and forth
> 
> 1. This is AEW, history has shown this
> 2. they are old opponents from CZW days - no way Mox just wants to walk through him
> 
> but i can bet you one thing.... you and others who haven‘t watched DARK in a while is going to watch this match


Maybe Moxley's match. Not the whole show. No way am I sitting through Pineapple Pete, Sonny Kiss AND Marko Stunt.


----------



## bdon

Me? Sitting through Dark to watch Moxley stumble his way through a match? Unless I hear rave reviews, nah. It’s a hard pass.


----------



## CM Buck

I only watch dark as a time killer. It's dead tv season. Most shows are on break. I was done pretty quick last week. I hate cutler and avalon and they were having a competitive match against Dus-T I don't even mind Marshall like some. And dustin is great but that's horrendous. 

I'll check out thid Clayton dude cause usually there's a prospect amongst the geeks. And I'm obliged to watch luchasaurus. But this peter cutler shit can end any fucking day now.


----------



## Oracle

I like how they are using Avalon and Cutler.

like losers and dorks which they exactly are


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> Maybe Moxley's match. Not the whole show. No way am I sitting through Pineapple Pete, Sonny Kiss AND Marko Stunt.


it’ll count as a view 

so your one view of Moxley effectively supports Marko, Pineapple Pete and all the rest

thanks for your service to the cause


----------



## CM Buck

Oracle said:


> I like how they are using Avalon and Cutler.
> 
> like losers and dorks which they exactly are


I wouldn't mind avalon if they did something more with the gimmick. Like if he walked out reading passages from inspiring books each week to pump him up before the loss it would be fun.

Saying shhhhhhhhh on repeat is shhhhhhhhhhit


----------



## Cult03

LifeInCattleClass said:


> it’ll count as a view
> 
> so your one view of Moxley effectively supports Marko, Pineapple Pete and all the rest
> 
> thanks for your service to the cause


Which proves ratings and who you guys consider a draw based off them is a flawed concept. Congratulations, you punked yourself.


----------



## JBLGOAT

Great work by Proud and Powerful and their opponents making a squash match interesting. Judging by youtube views Moxley is not that big of a draw.


----------



## imthegame19

JBLGOAT said:


> Great work by Proud and Powerful and their opponents making a squash match interesting. Judging by youtube views Moxley is not that big of a draw.


Moxley segments/matches on Dynamite get largest YouTube views every week and by a lot.


----------



## Erik.

imthegame19 said:


> Moxley segments/matches on Dynamite get largest YouTube views every week and by a lot.


Apart from last week when Orange Cassidy got 200k more.

Genuinly think it's the first time Moxley has lost in the YouTube RaTinGz WaR


----------



## imthegame19

Erik. said:


> Apart from last week when Orange Cassidy got 200k more.
> 
> Genuinly think it's the first time Moxley has lost in the YouTube RaTinGz WaR


He's lost other weeks. But majority of the time his segments are the highest. He's always at least number two tho.


----------



## Erik.

imthegame19 said:


> He's lost other weeks. But majority of the time his segments are the highest. He's always at least number two tho.


Yeah, in comparison to others he does tend to get monster numbers.


----------



## Pippen94

Moxley match was good but I'm missing crowds. 
Most memorable moments were Harper coming out to direct dark order & Allie saga.


----------



## spiderguy252000

I have really enjoyed watching PNP on dark. They have a mean streak that is great. I wish we got more of that on dynamite and less comedy. They’re very good at it, but I think they’re more effective as these nasty street kids that wanna fight.
I’m ALSO really digging butcher and blade. They feel like a throwback and I’m pumped for the FTR match! I think their styles will compliment each other well.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Time to give PnP a shot at the champs is what I say


----------



## Erik.

Impressed with Sonny Kiss again.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> Impressed with Sonny Kiss again.


that was a good match

when Kiss gets aggressive I really like his style


----------



## Dice Morgan

I thought Zack Clayton ( boyfriend of J Woww of Jersey Shore fame) looked pretty good in a loss. Could be a good guy to keep around, maybe as the tag team partner Shawn Spears.


----------



## Cult03

If Ortiz can continue to act more serious, PNP can be great. Santana is fucking awesome, so if Ortiz steps up he will no longer be holding Santana back. AEW is doing a good job of showing people like Lee Johnson, Zack Clayton and Brady Pierce on Dark. These are the guys that should have been eating pins from Archer and Lee instead of Marko Stunt.

There was a moment in the Main Event where the two wrestlers had a stand off and Mox was a sweaty, puffed mess and the guy he was "playing with" looked fresh as hell. Mox looks like a pretty fit guy so he shouldn't be gassed this quickly. This Cage VS Mox match is going to have to be short because both of them have no cardio.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That Pearce guy looks like he could be an amazing heel 

that super white teeth is hilarious and he is quite a big boy too


----------



## TripleG

Brandi's "Who the fuck is this for?" got a laugh out of me, lol


----------



## RiverFenix

Low Rida and Fuego del Sol offered little to make me want to see them again. 

Brady Pierce could be a very good midcard heel. 

Zack Clayton is worth signing on as well I think. Not sure of his Jersey Shore persona, but his twitter feed is focused on finance and the like - give him a Wall Street trader bro gimmick. You could even pair him with MJF as his "Richard Holiday" in AEW. 

I hate that Suge took on the Pineapple Pete name. Also doesn't look like he has done a squat in his life. Pete's partner was not memorable in any way. 

Alan Angels looks terrible last night. I don't get the idea of taking a wrestler and making them look bland as possible in a nondescript mask and black jeans. Also it's night and day working Omega/Fenix/Guevara vs against another developmenal. He was really exposed last night. The tandem finisher by Silver/Reynolds looked more like they were double suplexed than a double flipping DDT. And why is Preston Vance who is called # 10 in the group before Angels who joined and is #5? If Uno and Sut are 1, 2 and Reynolds and Silver are 3,4 and now Angels is #5 and we've already saw 8 and 9 get squashed by Natural Nightmares shortly after Brodie's debut. Shouldn't Vance's number have been below Angels? And why was Vance wearing the robe - is he somehow second in command and if so - Why?

The Butcher Andy Williams has to be in my top five favorites to watch. Just so old school basic, but it's great. Team needs a new finisher though, they botch it so often either mistimed or mis-aimed. And it's going to blow out a knee of Blade eventually. Just take Hart Attack or Demolition's finisher. 

Ortiz and Santana's match was better last week, but they're ready for a Dynamite push. Ortiz seemed to be calling Santana "Richie" during the match last night - Is that his gimmicked first name? So it's Richie Santana and Angel Ortiz?

Robert Anthony's gear doesn't seem to match his in-ring persona. There is no flash to him in ring. I get he used to wrestle as Egotistico Fantastico under a lucha mask, but it's not who he is now. There is no "ego" to him, more of a indie grinder desperate for his last shot.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270560187200557057


----------



## bdon

I think it is cool they give indy guys a chance to live out their dreams on a bigger show like this.

I don’t even mind back and forths with Mox. Just don’t make Mox seem less important when he’s on Dynamite please.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272555099622002688

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverFenix

> Lee Johnson vs. Shawn Spears (w/ Tully Blanchard)
> Brady Pierce & John Skyler vs. Dark Order
> Kenzie Page & Red Velvet vs. Allie & Brandi Rhodes
> Kip Sabian & Jimmy Havoc vs. Griff Garrison
> SCU (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian) vs. Brandon Cutler & Peter Avalon
> Robert Anthony vs. Scorpio Sky
> Skyler Moore vs. Penelope Ford (w/ Kip Sabian)
> David Ali vs. Lance Archer (w/ Jake Roberts)
> Dani Jordyn vs. Big Swole
> Musa & Sean Dean vs. Joey Janela & Sonny Kiss
> Capital Vices vs. Jurassic Express


----------



## El Hammerstone

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Kenzie Page & Red Velvet vs. Allie & Brandi Rhodes


Dear God


----------



## K4L318

El Hammerstone said:


> Dear God


da shits


----------



## bdon

Lance Archer now wrestled on Dark. From being treated and presented like a top heel to working Dark.

Burial.


----------



## JBLGOAT

bdon said:


> Lance Archer now wrestled on Dark. From being treated and presented like a top heel to working Dark.
> 
> Burial.


Everyone wrestles dark other than Chris Jericho and Matt Hardy.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

JBLGOAT said:


> Everyone wrestles dark other than Chris Jericho and Matt Hardy.


And that's the problem. Big stars shouldn't work the enhancement show and if they do it should be once a year for a special occasion.

They don't know what they're doing I can't stress that enough. You do a B-Show to help establish the younger guys and hype your main show you don't put top stars there and have them beat enhancement guys. You certainly don't book 15 minute back and forth Jobber Vs World Champion matches.

Not to mention what Archer actually needs is a big win over someone credible after losing to Cody on PPV. I don't know David Ali and don't mean any disrespect to the guy but he isn't someone credible.

It's just a nothing match.


----------



## RiverFenix

Looking forward to checking out Lee Johnson vs Spears to see if there is any change to Spears' presentation and in-ring style after the riot act Tully read to him and the black glove gifting. 

Brady Pierce and John Stryker have shown to be solid, but most interested in Uno and Grayson back. This match is likely more about getting ring rust off them so it could get some time. 

Sky vs Anthony could be good as well. Will have to give Ego enough offense in given he went so long against Mox just an episode ago. This could be the MOTN. 

Still have zero interest in Avalon/Cutler team or angle and will skip this one.

Doing a shallow dive into the newbs this week it seems like Griff Garrison will be the one to watch in his match against Jimmy Havoc. Capital Vices look low level indie as hell to me, David Ali will get squashed by Archer so won't see anything from him. I believe of the women only Red Velvet hasn't appeared before. Allie/Brandi vs Velvet/Mackenzie probably goes longer than it should as Brandi and Allie need ring work in if they're building up to a match between then sooner than later. 

Musa/Capt. Dean vs Janela/Kiss could be hit or big miss. Sonny Kiss looked good vs Daniels last week, but that was against a 30 yr veteran. I might just tune into the beginning to see if Janela has changed up his look/presentation after the Kiss/BadBoy vignette from Dynamite.


----------



## MetalKiwi

It's a pretty stacked card tonight. I love it !


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Link for video


----------



## rbl85

Avalon and Cutler are actually a good tag team


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rbl85 said:


> Avalon and Cutler are actually a good tag team


they’re getting better for sure


----------



## rbl85

Cutler have potential if he change his gimmick.


----------



## Cult03

Jon Cruz looks like a Puerto Rican Johnny Gargano


----------



## Cult03

Sin and Money seem like when you used to get those messed up randomized CAW's on WWE 2k. There's a lot of terrible gimmicks in Indy Land but this is one of the worst.


----------



## Cult03

Taz hyping a match with "That should be something" says all you need to know about whether the match should even be happening


----------



## rbl85

I like Red Velvet.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

lol!

the Bandi match was actually fun


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rbl85 said:


> I like Red Velvet.


yah, she looked legit

i like this Lee Johnson too


----------



## Oracle

Fuck sakes are we really getting Allie and Brandi at FF

fuck you kenny hack


----------



## taker1986

Brandi and Allie looked pretty good in that match. Both looked like they've improved and I'm seriously digging that Allie outfit. 

LOL at Archer coming out halfway through the Janela match. He should just randomly come out during other matches and destroy people more often.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273038211082829827


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I like Dark Order 🤷‍♂️


----------



## rbl85

I like this guy, he's like a bigger and taller Jungle Boy


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rbl85 said:


> I like this guy, he's like a bigger and taller Jungle Boy


JungleBro

looks like a mix between Jungle Boy and Matt Riddle

only 22 - kid looks good


----------



## El Hammerstone

So apparently Griff Garrison is only 22 years old, might be worth keeping an eye on him.


----------



## Cult03

El Hammerstone said:


> So apparently Griff Garrison is only 22 years old, might be worth keeping an eye on him.


Was Red Velvet in the list I gave you the other day? She's someone I've known of for a while now.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Everybody diesssss


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273035968090603521


----------



## rbl85

El Hammerstone said:


> So apparently Griff Garrison is only 22 years old, might be worth keeping an eye on him.


Yeah lot of potential.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Cult03 said:


> Was Red Velvet in the list I gave you the other day? She's someone I've known of for a while now.


She wasn't no; I'll be honest, I skipped a few matches so far including that one, so I'll have to go back and check her out.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Here's a match Griff Garrison had in ROH a few years ago, as part of the Future of Honor series (the other guy has an awful look, sheesh). Yeah, there may certainly be something here:


----------



## Cult03

I really like Allie. She played a face so well in Impact but she's so easy to hate in AEW.

Lee Johnson is one of the jobbers they've brought in that actually has a future.


----------



## Cult03

Wait, this big glove idea for Spears is debuting on Dark? What the hell?


----------



## El Hammerstone

Cult03 said:


> Was Red Velvet in the list I gave you the other day? She's someone I've known of for a while now.


I'll be honest, I wish I had seen more of her; from the match we were given, I can say that I like her mannerisms, she sells well, and pulled off the few moves she was able to execute fairly crisply (also she's a looker). This match probably wasn't the best indication though, I think I'll have to check out a back and forth singles bout of hers.


----------



## taker1986

Pretty enjoyable episode. Glad Uno and Grays on are back. I'd like to see them up against FTR at some point, I think that would be a pretty good match. 

My only real complaint is that every match is predictable. If they're going to have 11 matches on the card I'd like at least 3 of them to be matches with evenly matched main roster guys where the outcomes are more unpredictable. 

Allie looked fucking great tonight BTW. I was also impressed with Griff Garrison, he looks like a jacked up older brother of Jungle Boy lol.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Scorpio Sky vs. Robert Anthony was good stuff; I recall being disappointed that Anthony wasn't chosen as Spears tag partner when they were still doing that stuff. A guy like Robert Anthony would make a solid lower card guy as an indy veteran that can make others look good.


----------



## Cult03

I'm going to say it, AEW Dynamite should have been put on Tuesday nights from the get go. They did not need to put themselves on the same night NXT was already on and they'd have more viewers doing so. Dark could have been released Wednesday night and watched whenever.


----------



## RiverFenix

Luchasaurus is too choreographed in his spots. Obviously so. All his kicks are in slo-mo. I have no desire to see Capital Vices again.

Skipped Avalon/Cutler. Other than flipping back to see if it was still happening and noticing how bad Daniels is moving. His knees are shot. No real reason for him to still be active in-ring with his backstage role. 

Problem with the AEW women now is that green wrestling green doesn't improve anybody. Swole has real potential, but she's not near good enough to carry an enhancement woman to a passable match. Dani Jordan needs a different gimmick. "Mean Girls" is so played out as a gimmick for women wrestlers.

Jake Roberts got some dental veneers - very white. Especially for a guy his age. I liked Ali's look on his entrance. Match was longer than it should have been.

Musa/Dean are better than Janela/Sonny Kiss. Kiss' finisher is an injury waiting to happen as well.

I gassed out here. 11 enhancement/jobber matches is too much. 

Allie/Brandi didn't look bad really. Red Velvet was alright. Of all the enhancement women I still think I'd go with Kilynn King. 

Same Spears. If memory serves me I think he was gifted a right handed black glove in the box from Tully originally. He did nothing with it and it's sort of silly really.

Uno looks like he lost a lot of weight. 

*Griff Garrison is probably the best enhancement talent prospect used on Dark to date*. Angels had better matches BUT he was wrestling Fenix and Guevara and looked very different last week against Lee Johnson. Also Griff has much better size to him. I might go as far as saying this was Jimmy Havoc's best match in AEW. I like how he's embracing the joint manipulation Brit style more. *Sign this kid. *

On the Sammy Guevara vlog this week they had a funny bit where Marko Stunt wanted to beat Garrison up because he was a bigger Jungle Boy and was his look was "gimmick infringement". 

Skylar Moore vs Penelope Ford same issue as Swole match - AEW contracted talent is too green themselves to be in these enhancement matches. 

Anthony dropping his Fantastico entrance gear is a good choice. He's a good enhancement guy, good veteran who can hold his own and probably get good matches out of the prospect youngsters BUT he's bland and nondescript as hell. He could take on a bitter veteran "never given a fair shot" lower enhancement guy. 

Griff Garrison vs Jimmy Havoc is MOTN and probably worth going out of your way to check out. Sky vs Anthony is a solid match. Allie/Brandi surprised. I'd like to see more of Ali.


----------



## Jazminator

Really enjoyed “Dark” today. Some random thoughts:

If AEW ever has a trios division, Jurassic Express should be the first champions. They’re fun to watch. Their offense looked especially crisp in this match. I love Luchasaurus’ kicks.

Brandon Cutler and Peter Avalon are enjoyable to watch. I’m starting a separate thread for them.

The women’s tag was fun. Brandi looked pretty good out there, and I loved Allie’s facial expressions during the match. She makes a great heel. 

Lance Archer looks so awesome. I wonder who he will feud with next?


----------



## RiverFenix

> John Skyler has suffered tears in his ACL, MCL, and PCL in his right knee. The injury happened during his match that aired tonight on _AEW Dark._
> 
> Skyler was in a tag team match against The _Dark_ Order. His partner was Brady Pierce.
> He's projected to be out of action for six months.


Looks like it happened right at the start when Grayson picks him up and runs him into the corner as after Uno comes in with some kicks you can see Skyler get up and his leg sort of gives out and he's in obvious pain and no reason to be selling leg. Must have got his leg caught under him when rammed into the corner. So he wrestled the whole match with a destroyed knee.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Cult03 said:


> I'm going to say it, AEW Dynamite should have been put on* Tuesday* *nights* from the get go. They did not need to put themselves on the same night NXT was already on and they'd have more viewers doing so. Dark could have been released Wednesday night and watched whenever.


NBA on TNT


----------



## Cult03

ripcitydisciple said:


> NBA on TNT


Hasn't been on for months! But yeah that's fair


----------



## Prosper

Cult03 said:


> I'm going to say it, AEW Dynamite should have been put on Tuesday nights from the get go. They did not need to put themselves on the same night NXT was already on and they'd have more viewers doing so. Dark could have been released Wednesday night and watched whenever.


Dynamite was on Wednesday night first actually. NXT was moved off of WWE Network afterwards as a competitive counter play to reduce viewership for AEW, which was a smart play by whoever made that decision.


----------



## Cult03

prosperwithdeen said:


> Dynamite was on Wednesday night first actually. NXT was moved off of WWE Network afterwards as a competitive counter play to reduce viewership for AEW, which was a smart play by whoever made that decision.


What night was NXT on?


----------



## Prosper

Cult03 said:


> What night was NXT on?


I'm talking live TV, but if you're talking in general then yeah I see your point


----------



## Cult03

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'm talking live TV, but if you're talking in general then yeah I see your point


I find it kinda weird that people expected NXT to be on a different night considering they were already on Wednesdays. I don't think they should be on the same night though. What's on TNT on Thursdays?


----------



## Prosper

Cult03 said:


> I find it kinda weird that people expected NXT to be on a different night considering they were already on Wednesdays. I don't think they should be on the same night though. What's on TNT on Thursdays?


Probably people including myself just went in with the impression that each show would have its own night. With Dynamite being on Wednesday's live, NXT was expected to take the Thursday spot, then we all could watch each show live if wanted, but now its a pick and choose on Wednesday depending on what you feel like watching live. They have Thursday night NBA on TNT too.


----------



## CM Buck

Not a bad edition. But 11 matches is just too much to sit through. I loved lance archer torturing ali whose theme is pretty cool. And Marko wasn't grating for once. I loled at the glove giving spears confidence. Sky vs Anthony was good.


----------



## taker1986




----------



## CM Buck

Welp, robbies dead


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Looks like it happened right at the start when Grayson picks him up and runs him into the corner as after Uno comes in with some kicks you can see Skyler get up and his leg sort of gives out and he's in obvious pain and no reason to be selling leg. Must have got his leg caught under him when rammed into the corner. So he wrestled the whole match with a destroyed knee.


hard man


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Cult03 said:


> Hasn't been on for months! But yeah that's fair


Do you actually remember the stuff you post yourself? You said they should have been on Tuesday's from ' the get go.' NBA on TV was still advertised then. 

That was what I replyed to.


----------



## Aedubya

rbl85 said:


> I like Red Velvet.


Absolute babe


----------



## Not Lying

It's been a while but I saw this episode.

Some thoughts..

1- Can Jurrasic Express and in particular Luchasaurus be featured more on Dynamite? Remember the guy's pop when he returned? put a damn cold ice bucket on it.

2- So Allie, I guess the story is building towards Allie/QT vs Brandie/Dustin or something?
I haven't seen much of Allie, but I remember her from her indy days before she signed with TNA and she was pretty good, maybe she regressed during her TNA years, I wonder why she's not used more but decent showing in the tag match. She can work. It's weird seeing Brandie there.. wrestling.

3- Archer is awesome, he's such an asshole, could have done this match on Dynamite and ended it in 1min too.

4- Bradie Pierce is one good looking mofo lmao, he's def marketable if he improves more on another aspects. Holy shit how strong is Grayson? Def one of the strongest pound for pound guys there, the way he manhandled the much bigger Pierce was quite impressive. I am hella impressed by him now, wish he could do that more on Dynamite.

5- Sony Kiss and Janela are a very entertaining lower-card tag team. They are going to be perfect for AEW on their second show.


and is it the first time Spears used the sharpshooter as a finisher? hmmm...Who else has a sharpshooter and could be coming to AEW.











Didn't care much for the rest.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Definition of Technician said:


> It's been a while but I saw this episode.
> 
> Some thoughts..
> 
> 1- Can Jurrasic Express and in particular Luchasaurus be featured more on Dynamite? Remember the guy's pop when he returned? put a damn cold ice bucket on it.
> 
> 2- So Allie, I guess the story is building towards Allie/QT vs Brandie/Dustin or something?
> I haven't seen much of Allie, but I remember her from her indy days before she signed with TNA and she was pretty good, maybe she regressed during her TNA years, I wonder why she's not used more but decent showing in the tag match. She can work. It's weird seeing Brandie there.. wrestling.
> 
> 3- Archer is awesome, he's such an asshole, could have done this match on Dynamite and ended it in 1min too.
> 
> 4- Bradie Pierce is one good looking mofo lmao, he's def marketable if he improves more on another aspects. Holy shit how strong is Grayson? Def one of the strongest pound for pound guys there, the way he manhandled the much bigger Pierce was quite impressive. I am hella impressed by him now, wish he could do that more on Dynamite.
> 
> 5- Sony Kiss and Janela are a very entertaining lower-card tag team. They are going to be perfect for AEW on their second show.
> 
> 
> Didn't care much for the rest.


Pierce is going to be a great mid-card badguy some day

Dark Order is boss - more and more people will wake up to them

Archer better be on Dynamite tonight, otherwise I am joining the ‘buried’ squad


----------



## Cult03

ripcitydisciple said:


> Do you actually remember the stuff you post yourself? You said they should have been on Tuesday's from ' the get go.' NBA on TV was still advertised then.
> 
> That was what I replyed to.


As an Australian without TNT I thought it was a good idea, then I was proven incorrect and agreed. Where the fuck are you coming from here? The "hasn't been on for months" part was a joke because no live sport has been on for months. Some of you guys are legitimate sensitive Sally's hey?


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Cult03 said:


> As an Australian without TNT I thought it was a good idea, then I was proven incorrect and agreed. Where the fuck are you coming from here? The "hasn't been on for months" part was a joke because no live sport has been on for months. Some of you guys are legitimate sensitive Sally's hey?


My mistake. Didn't think you were joking. Assumed it was sarcasm.(being a smartass) I will give you the benefit of the doubt next time.


----------



## RiverFenix

Card for Tuesday Night -

_** Luther, Serpentico, and Max Caster vs. Jurassic Express*_​​** Brian Cage (with Taz) vs. Robert Anthony*​​** Orange Cassidy vs. Peter Avalon (with Leva Bates)*​​** Lance Archer (with Jake Roberts) vs. Griff Garrison*​​** Sonny Kiss and Joey Janela vs. John Silver and Alex Reynolds*​​** Scorpio Sky vs. Lee Johnson*​​** Mel vs. KiLynn King*​​** SCU vs. Musa and David Ali*​​_** Shawn Spears (with Tully Blanchard) vs. Pineapple Pete*_​
Why they doing Griff like this man?

I suspect Anthony is going to get squashed and possibly stretchered as they're trying his history with Mox into the title match storyline.

Max Caster seems to be the only new face in this line-up. He's from the Create a Pro wrestling school operated by Pat Buck and Curt Hawkins. I'll never understand why Luther is working DARK matches and winning DARK matches.

Kiss/Janela vs Reynolds/Silver is strange booking as I assume Kiss/Janela are going over, but why job out a DO team on DARK like this?

Interested in seeing Lee Johnson, Musa and Ali getting offense in and working with ultimate pros.

Same ol' bland Spears - now with black glove - vs Suge D. Adopting the Pineapple Pete name as his ring name is dumb as hell. I guess if Jericho called him "Reek" he'd be wrestling under than moniker now.


----------



## JBLGOAT

Matches I'm looking forward to

Card for Tuesday Night -

* Luther, Serpentico, and Max Caster vs. Jurassic Express

** Brian Cage (with Taz) vs. Robert Anthony*
-Good to see Brian Cage and Mox against common opponent

** Orange Cassidy vs. Peter Avalon (with Leva Bates)*
-Orange Cassidy needs a win against Jericho and potential for lots of storyline stuff.

* Lance Archer (with Jake Roberts) vs. Griff Garrison

** Sonny Kiss and Joey Janela vs. John Silver and Alex Reynolds*
-A competitive match on dark?

* Scorpio Sky vs. Lee Johnson

* *Mel vs. KiLynn King*
-Mel is back?

* SCU vs. Musa and David Ali

* Shawn Spears (with Tully Blanchard) vs. Pineapple Pete​


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Card for Tuesday Night -
> 
> _** Luther, Serpentico, and Max Caster vs. Jurassic Express*_​​** Brian Cage (with Taz) vs. Robert Anthony*​​** Orange Cassidy vs. Peter Avalon (with Leva Bates)*​​** Lance Archer (with Jake Roberts) vs. Griff Garrison*​​** Sonny Kiss and Joey Janela vs. John Silver and Alex Reynolds*​​** Scorpio Sky vs. Lee Johnson*​​** Mel vs. KiLynn King*​​** SCU vs. Musa and David Ali*​​_** Shawn Spears (with Tully Blanchard) vs. Pineapple Pete*_​
> Why they doing Griff like this man?
> 
> I suspect Anthony is going to get squashed and possibly stretchered as they're trying his history with Mox into the title match storyline.
> 
> Max Caster seems to be the only new face in this line-up. He's from the Create a Pro wrestling school operated by Pat Buck and Curt Hawkins. I'll never understand why Luther is working DARK matches and winning DARK matches.
> 
> Kiss/Janela vs Reynolds/Silver is strange booking as I assume Kiss/Janela are going over, but why job out a DO team on DARK like this?
> 
> Interested in seeing Lee Johnson, Musa and Ali getting offense in and working with ultimate pros.
> 
> Same ol' bland Spears - now with black glove - vs Suge D. Adopting the Pineapple Pete name as his ring name is dumb as hell. I guess if Jericho called him "Reek" he'd be wrestling under than moniker now.


poor Griff is going to die


----------



## Aedubya

SCU not take on a team that included Musa a few weeks back?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Man, I feel horrible for Lance Archer. From doing well in NJPW to returning home to the USA and only being good enough for Dark. What an insult.


----------



## RiverFenix

Anybody Archer would wrestle would be an insult as they don't have any upper card faces other than Mox and Cody. Would anybody care about Archer vs Scorpio Sky or Jungle Boy?

Archer needs to hope Omega/Hangman lose tag titles at Fyterfest show and then just go their separate ways. 

Archer vs Hangman could be pretty damn good. 

Still dumb as hell Archer and Jake are done with Cody after one match loss. I mean Jake moves on because Archer lost the match? I thought it was so personal with Jake when he showed up and talking about Cody as Caesar.


----------



## thorn123

Sorry if this has been addressed...is dark becoming the new show that’s coming...or is it entirely new?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Anybody Archer would wrestle would be an insult as they don't have any upper card faces other than Mox and Cody. Would anybody care about Archer vs Scorpio Sky or Jungle Boy?
> 
> Archer needs to hope Omega/Hangman lose tag titles at Fyterfest show and then just go their separate ways.
> 
> Archer vs Hangman could be pretty damn good.
> 
> Still dumb as hell Archer and Jake are done with Cody after one match loss. I mean Jake moves on because Archer lost the match? I thought it was so personal with Jake when he showed up and talking about Cody as Caesar.


I'd have been interested in Archer and Jake bullying the Jurassic Express only for Jungle Boy or Luchasaurus to stand up. They seem pretty into the idea of Luchasaurus Vs Wardlow so Archer/Jungle Boy could've been fun. They could've used Marko in a positive way as well with Archer beating the living piss out of him only for an enraged Jungle Boy to come out and rescue him. Give Archer a win on the TV special under dubious circumstances and maybe give Jungle the feud winner on the PPV after?

I agree that Cody/Archer should've continued and been held on FyterFest. Archer should've won, killed all the midcard acts and Cody overcomes him at FF ending the feud and getting his revenge.


----------



## bdon

Cody buried Archer.


----------



## Prosper

I can 100% guarantee you guys that Archer will be re-built and back to where he was and possibly even higher on the card.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

prosperwithdeen said:


> I can 100% guarantee you guys that Archer will be re-built and back to where he was and possibly even higher on the card.


You were one of the guys saying this four weeks ago weren't you?


----------



## Prosper

Chip Chipperson said:


> You were one of the guys saying this four weeks ago weren't you?


Yes I still stand by my statement. 4 weeks is a very small amount of time. By the end of the year he’ll be back to where he was, or maybe even by All Out/Full Gear.


----------



## Cult03

prosperwithdeen said:


> I can 100% guarantee you guys that Archer will be re-built and back to where he was and possibly even higher on the card.


Just like Omega, they didn't have to bury them to build them back up.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Remember when Archer & Roberts were a thing? good times.

Cage is next, btw.


----------



## Prosper

Cult03 said:


> Just like Omega, they didn't have to bury them to build them back up.


Omega was buried? Or does this mean you just wanted him in Moxley’s position?


----------



## Cult03

prosperwithdeen said:


> Omega was buried? Or does this mean you just wanted him in Moxley’s position?


I feel like a douche having to explain insider terms to to you guys all the time, but being buried could mean that he is beaten in a match, given a terrible gimmick or pushed down the card despite being superior to half of the roster. 2 and 3 is exactly what's happened to him in AEW. He lost a lot of his momentum, in that tag match with Nakazawa's antics especially. I know we disagree on a lot, but this is one of those times where it's not really subjective that it was a good idea for AEW to book Kenny Omega this way. It should have been done better.


----------



## Prosper

Cult03 said:


> I feel like a douche having to explain insider terms to to you guys all the time, but being buried could mean that he is beaten in a match, given a terrible gimmick or pushed down the card despite being superior to half of the roster. 2 and 3 is exactly what's happened to him in AEW. He lost a lot of his momentum, in that tag match with Nakazawa's antics especially. I know we disagree on a lot, but this is one of those times where it's not really subjective that it was a good idea for AEW to book Kenny Omega this way. It should have been done better.


I mean I agree that Kenny should be booking himself stronger, but that’s not what being buried means.

Bleacher Report is pretty reputable so let’s use their definition:

*“Buried* or *burial*: When a *wrestler's* stock begins to fall by having him consistently lose matches or placed in bad storylines. This can be part of an angle or a means of punishment for a *wrestler* who has done something to anger his company's officials and/or fellow *wrestlers*.“

Kenny hasn’t been on a losing streak and he hasn’t had any bad storylines. If Kenny’s stock has fallen it’s because he didn’t put himself in Moxleys position from the jump, which is subjective because there are a lot of people who love Moxley more than they do Omega.

But it has nothing to do with the stuff he has already done in the company. He’s had the best stuff alongside Cody. He’s been presented as a bigger deal than everyone not named Cody, Jericho, and Moxley. He’s had the best matches in the company so far. He also doesn’t have heat with anyone backstage. The guy was over af around Revolution and on his way to taking over the main event pre-COVID.


----------



## Cult03

prosperwithdeen said:


> I mean I agree that Kenny should be booking himself stronger, but that’s not what being buried means.
> 
> Bleacher Report is pretty reputable so let’s use their definition:
> 
> *“Buried* or *burial*: When a *wrestler's* stock begins to fall by having him consistently lose matches or placed in bad storylines. This can be part of an angle or a means of punishment for a *wrestler* who has done something to anger his company's officials and/or fellow *wrestlers*.“
> 
> Kenny hasn’t been on a losing streak and he hasn’t had any bad storylines. If Kenny’s stock has fallen it’s because he didn’t put himself in Moxleys position from the jump, which is subjective because there are a lot of people who love Moxley more than they do Omega.
> 
> But it has nothing to do with the stuff he has already done in the company. He’s had the best stuff alongside Cody. He’s been presented as a bigger deal than everyone not named Cody, Jericho, and Moxley. He’s had the best matches in the company so far. He also doesn’t have heat with anyone backstage. The guy was over af around Revolution and on his way to taking over the main event pre-COVID.


That meaning literally uses 2/3 of the things I said. If you don't think being pushed down the card is a burial then I don't know what to tell you. He has definitely been in shitty story lines and he buries himself every time he does something goofy. Hangman has saved him from dropping even further down the card as well. You're arguing semantics by the way.


----------



## Prosper

Cult03 said:


> That meaning literally uses 2/3 of the things I said. If you don't think being pushed down the card is a burial then I don't know what to tell you. He has definitely been in shitty story lines and he buries himself every time he does something goofy. Hangman has saved him from dropping even further down the card as well. You're arguing semantics by the way.


No it didn't. Your version says that when you lose one match you're buried. Your version also says that if you drop down the card you're buried. But you meant dropping to upper mid-card is a burial, which is asinine.

I'm arguing facts my guy. You're spinning the actual definition to fit your biases towards Omega. What shitty storylines?

Nothing shitty about Mox/Omega, Omega/Jericho, Omega/PAC, Omega/Hangman/Bucks, or Stadium Stampede.

Everyone can't be on top of the card at the same time. Moxley was the right choice so naturally when you make a choice like that you're gonna drop down the card. They can't just do Mox vs Omega for 5 PPVs straight. It's not like he dropped to jobber status. He's been used very well. Not as good as he could be, but still very well. You have no idea what a burial is so stop using the word and trying to keep a weak argument that makes no sense alive.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Cage needs to squash Anthony, not only because he's an enhancement guy and you're building Cage up as a dominant beast, but because it would fit the build as well with Mox having taken so long to finish Anthony by comparison.

Edit: Good


----------



## ProjectGargano

Griff Garrison looked impressive even in th squash against Archer.


----------



## ProjectGargano

ProjectGargano said:


> Griff Garrison looked impressive even in the squash against Archer.


Luther and Serpentico are now a thing? ok...


----------



## Oracle

I had to watch Mels match just to reconfirm how bad i think she is and jesus christ i cannot believe shes actually signed to this company man lets hope shes never seen on Dynamite.

Kilynn King looked like she was carrying her through the match.


----------



## Klitschko

That Archer and Garrison match looked pretty stiff. I liked it.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Oracle said:


> I had to watch Mels match just to reconfirm how bad i think she is and jesus christ i cannot believe shes actually signed to this company man lets hope shes never seen on Dynamite.
> 
> Kilynn King looked like she was carrying her through the match.


I bet that Mel will fight Shida tomorrow...


----------



## Cult03

I wish Taz didn't automatically bury Griff Garrison's gimmick from the get go. The guy has a future in wrestling and if his gimmick is the Ivy League Athlete then that's his gimmick, why the hell does this company feel the need to break whatever kayfabe they have left?


----------



## El Hammerstone

Cult03 said:


> I wish Taz didn't automatically bury Griff Garrison's gimmick from the get go. The guy has a future in wrestling and if his gimmick is the Ivy League Athlete then that's his gimmick, why the hell does this company feel the need to break whatever kayfabe they have left?


Yeah, unless they plan to transition him into a compulsive liar gimmick, then there was no need for that.

To any AEW personnel that may read this comment, it was a joke, please for the love of God do not take this idea.


----------



## ProjectGargano

El Hammerstone said:


> Yeah, unless they plan to transition him into a compulsive liar gimmick, then there was no need for that.
> 
> To any AEW personnel that may read this comment, it was a joke, please for the love of God do not take this idea.


It would not be the worst gimmick ever...


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Compulsive liar gimmick could be fun if done properly.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

That was a pretty good eposide.

Notes

Cage is ridiculously strong and is believable as a killer very nice efficient squash.

SCU Is obviously not as good without kazarian and sky but daniels can still wrestle some solid double team moves and musa and Ali were ok but not great. Nice hybrid meltzer driver finish fir SCU.

Archer vs garrison was stiff and that griff kid is pretty damn tall and tough great match and in match promo work by archer the guy sells lunatic well.

Luthor is a shitty wrestler in about every way possible.....shitty gimmick,shitty in ring work,shitty selling.......that being said he has the moment of the night by calling marko stunt a "lil slut" I SERIOUSLY almost pissed my pants.He then calls him a bitch and something that gets beeped I'm assuming cunt but i could be wrong.Marko actually looked ok tonight but overall not a great match,best part was tax no selling the makeshift tag team hes an awesome commentator.

Shawn spears told a good story by struggling like usual in the beginning then getting coached up and then loading the glove and finishing.I really like spears I hope this new angle helps propel him atleast into a tnt championship angle.

I'm exhausted for now maybe I'll finish later peace guys.


----------



## Prosper

Cage and Archer both looked dominating. Hopefully next week we see more of Red Velvet though. What a hottie.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Dude archer carrying that dude out on his shoulder and Oklahoma stampeding his ass on the Ramp was awesome


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Also janela and kiss are actually a decent tag team they have chemistry and some unique doubles moves I was pleasantly surprised.

Janela is pretty much a sack of potatoes in the ring hes got self taught wrestler all over him that being said hes much better in tag team and jesus he can take some pain I'll give him that. Sonny kiss is not my cup of tea but he has some decent offense and well I'm not a fan of either but I suppose I'm no longer a hater either.


----------



## Oracle

Spears is finished in AEW let alone challenge for the TNT title. 

hes now been relegated to Dark no credible way you can build this geek back up again.


----------



## thorn123

That was my first episode of Dark...that was great...Cage looks awesome...I am not overly enamoured with Mox as a champ...so I wouldn’t be anti Cage winning the title


----------



## Cult03

Hey I have a question. Hopefully someone is adult enough to answer and have an actual conversation.

How does Cage squashing Robert Anthony make Moxley look after he went 10-15mins with him?


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Cult03 said:


> Hey I have a question. Hopefully someone is adult enough to answer and have an actual conversation.
> 
> How does Cage squashing Robert Anthony make Moxley look after he went 10-15mins with him?


Taz mentioned on commentary how it shows how much more powerful cage is cuz he could put him away so easy and it took moxley longer.But imo moxley is the kinda character that enjoys a good scrap to the extent he gets in fire fights when it's not always necessary and seeing how that Anthony guy and mox were old friends that had a rivalry it makes sense he'd have a battle with him.


----------



## Prosper

Cult03 said:


> Hey I have a question. Hopefully someone is adult enough to answer and have an actual conversation.
> 
> How does Cage squashing Robert Anthony make Moxley look after he went 10-15mins with him?


Now Moxley looks like the underdog against Cage. Taz put it over that way on commentary. That makes the match more interesting for those who watch DARK, even though we all know the end result at Fyter Fest.


----------



## thorn123

prosperwithdeen said:


> Now Moxley looks like the underdog against Cage. Taz put it over that way on commentary. That makes the match more interesting for those who watch DARK, even though we all know the end result at Fyter Fest.


I hope they pull a swerve and cage wins...even if it’s due to interference...


----------



## BPG

Cage looks strong, I hope he doesn't lose cleanly


----------



## Oracle

BPG said:


> Cage looks strong, I hope he doesn't lose cleanly


Cage should win but AEW wants there champ to have 15 mins with some rando jobber on DARK.


----------



## Cult03

prosperwithdeen said:


> Now Moxley looks like the underdog against Cage. Taz put it over that way on commentary. That makes the match more interesting for those who watch DARK, even though we all know the end result at Fyter Fest.


I think a middle ground would have been perfect. Cage could have played with him a bit before destroying him and Moxley should have finished him off way quicker. But if they explained it away well enough then that's fine.


----------



## LongPig666

- Shawn Spears is actually growing on me now. Has presence, is an old school type wrestler and good heel.
- Jake's look of delight whilst Archer was battering the jobber was fantastic and menacing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

LongPig666 said:


> Shawn Spears is actually growing on me now. Has presence, is an old school type wrestler and good heel.
> Jake's look of delight whilst Archer was battering the jobber was fantastic and menacing.


Yah, same on both

Jake looked in love

nobody does a squash match better than Archer


----------



## CM Buck

Just some quick thoughts.

I called Anthony being murdered in 90 seconds go me

I love watching archer work and that griff guy is a prospect

Joey division gave Reynolds and silver their best match to date. Thoroughly enjoyed what I saw

Scorpio rules

Mel sucks

Luther needs to headbutt broken glass for ruining the enjoyment I had with Jon Cruz/serpentico but calling stunt a lil slut saved him enough that I don't want any glass shards in his eye.....yet


----------



## Aewwe

Just whizzing through this now. I did notice that Pineapple Pete was introduced as simply being from Atlanta, Georgia, whereas it's normally 'Leeds, England by way of...'. He mentioned in the Jericho podcazt thst he always likes to rep the UK in his intro, but i wonder if it not being there this time was a reference to all the #SpeakingOut stuff (a few of the stories being at Preston City Wrestling where PP did a lot of work), and distancing himself from the scene (due to disgust, not potential involvement), or perhaps I'm reading too much into it?


----------



## Aedubya

Marko Stunt is definitely improving


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Aedubya said:


> Marko Stunt is definitely improving


those rising kicks he does with his whole body is basically uppercuts

also, he does a tail whip kick now

he’s definitely getting better - the mma classes are paying off


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Cult03 said:


> Hey I have a question. Hopefully someone is adult enough to answer and have an actual conversation.
> 
> How does Cage squashing Robert Anthony make Moxley look after he went 10-15mins with him?


Makes Moxley look weak as fuck and makes Cage look much stronger. Makes no sense (Like much of AEW's booking)



prosperwithdeen said:


> Now Moxley looks like the underdog against Cage. Taz put it over that way on commentary. That makes the match more interesting for those who watch DARK, even though we all know the end result at Fyter Fest.


He doesn't look like the underdog he looks like he's weak as piss. Brian Cage put the job guy in his place whilst Moxley struggled with him.


----------



## CM Buck

Chip Chipperson said:


> Makes Moxley look weak as fuck and makes Cage look much stronger. Makes no sense (Like much of AEW's booking)
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't look like the underdog he looks like he's weak as piss. Brian Cage put the job guy in his place whilst Moxley struggled with him.


Pippen here's your proof that chip wood and cult are different individuals. Cult was satisfied with the answer given chip was not lol


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Firefromthegods said:


> Pippen here's your proof that chip wood and cult are different individuals. Cult was satisfied with the answer given chip was not lol


Imagine the legitimate mental health issues someone would have to have to create multiple accounts on WrestlingForum and have them all interact with one another. I've never understood the accusation that we're all the same person.


----------



## Prosper

Chip Chipperson said:


> Makes Moxley look weak as fuck and makes Cage look much stronger. Makes no sense (Like much of AEW's booking)
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't look like the underdog he looks like he's weak as piss. Brian Cage put the job guy in his place whilst Moxley struggled with him.


You and a couple of others are probably the only ones that see it this way lol. For me I just saw it as Moxley playing around with a school friend on DARK and Cage looking dominating. No harm done. Neither one of our opinions are hard fact. The real fact though is that 90% of the audience haven't seen DARK and have no idea what Mox or Cage did on the show. To the majority, Mox still looks strong and Cage looks stronger as the weeks roll by. Like I said before, only Dark watchers will possibly see Mox as the underdog, which is probably not even 1/5 of their audience.



DaveRA said:


> I hope they pull a swerve and cage wins...even if it’s due to interference...


Would be crazy, but that would be a weak ending to his title reign do to it on a free TV special honestly


----------



## RiverFenix

Moxley was basically sparring with an old rival/buddy he had surpassed. A BJJ Blackbelt can still get work in and learn rolling with a purple belt without being in any real threat. You get mat time in, work on your stamina, put yourself in positions to try to escape, work on your weaknesses etc.


----------



## Prosper

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Moxley was basically sparring with an old rival/buddy he had surpassed. A BJJ Blackbelt can still get work in and learn rolling with a purple belt without being in any real threat. You get mat time in, work on your stamina, put yourself in positions to try to escape, work on your weaknesses etc.


That's literally all it was lol, wasn't even on Dynamite who cares.


----------



## RiverFenix

I did a quick watch of DARK this week. 
-Mr.GMSI totally squashing Anthony was the correct storytelling here. "Who betta..." deserves a homage mention to Kanyon if Cage is going to run with it. 

-I liked Ali's entrance gear last week. Plain this week. Allow these guys to differentiate and show character. 

-Gunn Club on the outside has a new member - one of the jobbers from a couple of weeks ago (The 6-tool athlete guy I think, or the Jersey Shore guy). He does sort of look like a "Gunn", though I 'm not sure if you can get away with kayfabe family/brothers anymore that are not legit. I assume it's more than the kid just goofing around cosplaying. 

-Spears switched back to the right hand for the glove. I'm not feeling it. Also he loaded up the inside and then struck with the closed fist. Not sure what that really did, I guess it's like holding a roll of quarters, but no need to load the glove up for that spot. I'm over caring about Pete as well. 

-Archer vs Griff was good and served it's purpose. Garrison should be signed. If Archer can hit the crucifix powerbomb or whatever you call it - that should be the finisher. The Claw finisher should be for big guys he can't hit that on. Exposing Griff's gimmick is dumb - I mean if you're going to do that then just not announce it in the first place. Griff is so good a prospect I'd take him out of the jobber rotation now to protect him. 

-Skipped Janela/Kiss vs Silver/Reynolds. 

-I don't think Mel vs Kilynn was all that bad. I think what was lost in the match-up is how tall both women are. I didn't like how Kilynn had to take on the goof face role. Why not just have two big women fighting each other. I like Mel's look and she has the size to stand out. Unfortunately outside of Shida the rest of the division is pretty damn green. 

-Lee Johnson's best showing so far. His match with Sky was probably MOTN this week. I liked the show of respect at the end and wouldn't mind seeing Sky start mentoring "Big Shotty Lee", have Lee accompany him as his second to Sky's matches and then have Sky manage/coach Lee for his. It could be the way to start pushing Big Shotty.


----------



## RiverFenix

All the Nightmare School wrestlers used on DARK as enhancement kept away from Jacksonville this week given contact to QT Marshall. So expect a much shorter DARK next Tuesday, if there is one at all.


----------



## El Hammerstone

7 matches announced for next week's Dark:









Seven Matches Announced For Next Week's AEW DARK | Rajah.com


Seven Matches Announced For Next Week's AEW DARK




rajah.com





Starks vs. Griff Garrison stands out to me as one I'd like to watch.


----------



## rbl85

El Hammerstone said:


> 7 matches announced for next week's Dark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seven Matches Announced For Next Week's AEW DARK | Rajah.com
> 
> 
> Seven Matches Announced For Next Week's AEW DARK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rajah.com


You can see who is going to be heavily featured on Dynamite after Fyter fest by the win some wrestlers are getting during those last episodes of dark


----------



## RiverFenix

Sky vs Pierce could be decent as well. Interested to see what Pierce can do on offense that Sky will let get in. 

Suge D has been ruined. Whatever he had with the initial rub is gone. Back to being squashed on DARK.


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Sky vs Pierce could be decent as well. Interested to see what Pierce can do on offense that Sky will let get in.
> 
> *Suge D has been ruined*. Whatever he had with the initial rub is gone. Back to being squashed on DARK.


To be ruined you need to be built and that never was the case for him.

His job was, is and always will be a jobber


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

This is why DARK is important

dude has potential out of nowhere


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277995175667732481


----------



## taker1986

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This is why DARK is important
> 
> dude has potential out of nowhere
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277995175667732481


Wow, This could go viral if AEW show this before his match on dark. He's talented as fuck. I just hope he's just as good in the ring as he is at rapping.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

taker1986 said:


> Wow, This could go viral if AEW show this before his match on dark. He's talented as fuck. I just hope he's just as good in the ring as he is at rapping.


He’s actually not too bad

he had a match last week against JeXpress

he took a beating most of the match, but his selling was on point


----------



## ProjectGargano

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This is why DARK is important
> 
> dude has potential out of nowhere
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277995175667732481


This is so good. This is how you take advantage of the opportunities. A diss tracker gimmick would be nice.


----------



## JBLGOAT

They're not gonna give Hager a win before Fyter Fest?


----------



## ECFuckinW

Dark is awesome man it has exposed me to so many new characters and it helps explain some storylines too.

I know the rumor is that DARK will be the 2nd show on TNT but I actually hope they keep DARK as a developmental show exactly as is on youtube and give us another show comparable to dynamite giving them 3 shows to keep them busy and further story's and tryout and develope takent.


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This is why DARK is important
> 
> dude has potential out of nowhere
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277995175667732481


I already want more.

Ricky Starks' theme SLAPS


----------



## rbl85

Starks ooze charisma

That air guitar


----------



## PhilThePain

Is Low Rida okay?


----------



## Prosper

taker1986 said:


> Wow, This could go viral if AEW show this before his match on dark. He's talented as fuck. I just hope he's just as good in the ring as he is at rapping.


They should try him on the main show this could get over quick, he can actually rap


----------



## bdon

Why the fuck is Archer running away from Joey fucking Janela!? Goddamn man!

By the way, I liked what I seen from Max Caster...AND SHAWN SPEARS!


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Shawn spears is starting to bloom I'm loving the slow build we've seen of him gaining confidence and becoming more brutal.

Very nice touch not having him finish with the loaded punch again showing he will only use that when hes desperate or outmatched.And I liked Tully telling him to knock him out after the match teaching spears to be ruthless, spears really played up his aggression in this match every move had emphasis in it very good showing. I'm sure we will see him returning to main card soon with a good story.

Also I have to admit Peter avalon and Cutler story is growing on me man haha week by week they've chipped away and now I want to see if they end up winning a tag match or end up feuding to figure out who gets the first win.Probabky the best showing fir them in ring too.


----------



## Jazminator

Yes, Ricky Starks is pretty awesome, from his entrance music and personality to his spear.

I loved Cutler and Avalon developing some in-ring chemistry!


----------



## ECFuckinW

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Shawn spears is starting to bloom I'm loving the slow build we've seen of him gaining confidence and becoming more brutal.
> 
> Very nice touch not having him finish with the loaded punch again showing he will only use that when hes desperate or outmatched.And I liked Tully telling him to knock him out after the match teaching spears to be ruthless, spears really played up his aggression in this match every move had emphasis in it very good showing. I'm sure we will see him returning to main card soon with a good story.
> 
> Also I have to admit Peter avalon and Cutler story is growing on me man haha week by week they've chipped away and now I want to see if they end up winning a tag match or end up feuding to figure out who gets the first win.Probabky the best showing fir them in ring too.


You beat me to it I love spears gimmick evolution he is vicious and fully adds that extra oomph.spears is one of my favs.

I'd say that ALLIE IS A HIDDEN GEM!!!!Her in ring work was great and made brandi look stiff she needs more work but is so beautiful I'll be patient. The whole story so far Is good,I'm glad she ditched the bunny thing she can be a star in the woman's division.Im interested to see where this story goes.

Starks showed alot more charisma this match and I enjoyed his cocky flamboyant attitude and that griff kid looked pretty good again too.

Tbh cant think of much I didnt like this DARK was really entertaining.



Jazminator said:


> Yes, Ricky Starks is pretty awesome, from his entrance music and personality to his spear.
> 
> I loved Cutler and Avalon developing some in-ring chemistry!


Opening segment with them and the bucks were great as well.


----------



## DOTL

Allie really is coming into something worth watching.


----------



## ECFuckinW

Oh also butcher and blade are starting to look like the bull's they were meant to be they bullied those poor luchadors and damn near killed one of them lol.

Taz was on fire on commentary made me bust up hella times.


----------



## K4L318

DOTL said:


> Allie really is coming into something worth watching.


bruh dat match was trash 😂


----------



## CM Buck

bdon said:


> Why the fuck is Archer running away from Joey fucking Janela!? Goddamn man!
> 
> By the way, I liked what I seen from Max Caster...AND SHAWN SPEARS!


Not running away. There's a huge difference between running and just saving a beating for another day. His eyes were not wide with fear or anything he was smirking and laughing.

On the topic of archer I fucking love his move set

I loved cutlers shot at that bucks feud in impact. One of the worst ideas of all time. That teams beginning to grow on me like a benign tumor 

Spears wasn't terrible tonight. Castors gimmick immediately pisses me off

Starks is an absolute gem and Griff is a decent talent.

Sky is amazing and pierce has potential 

Skipped the two tags

Bucks vs avaler was decent 

Overall good episode tonight


----------



## NXT Only

Starks was great on Dark. Especially the ending telling Excalibur to FOH and showing Tazz love.


----------



## Jazminator

ECFuckinW said:


> Opening segment with them and the bucks were great as well.


Yep! I loved the “Impact” and “Generation” jokes. Cute!


----------



## thorn123

That was a good show...i know it’s not popular to like Brandi, but I am a fan..Allie is great too


----------



## Cult03

Regarding Spears, I'll never understand this companies need to bury people completely and then attempt to build them up again. Why not just not bury them in the first place? It's fucking weird.


----------



## Mercian

Really enjoyable episode again this is getting scary 

I dont enjoy all the comedy but greatly enjoying the Cutler/Avalon angle, who was the 3ft girl who came out backstage? 

Doing the right thing by building Shawn Spears, have him come out every Dark and do this before putting him in an angle, there needs to be an end product to where this goes
Do by the way check out Tully`s match from 1986 against the Italian Stallion its on YT, how to wrestle a totally great glorified squash 

Jake Roberts messed himself? His mobility is very poor these days, still think Archer gives too much 

Scorpio Sky does little for me

Womens tag team match was typically awful but I am enjoying the angle, love their characters and yes they are both very pretty

Butcher/Blade, forget how nice their music is, really good heel tag squash match, please do something with these guys they are different to the other tag teams on the roster and please keep them in black rather than the Nantucket sailor thing

Sorry dont care for the Young Bucks one bit, dare I say I wouldve liked a tag team to have come out an intefered leading to an Avalon/Cutler win as would have added to angles on all sides

But enjoyable thumbs up


----------



## Hitman1987

Cult03 said:


> Regarding Spears, I'll never understand this companies need to bury people completely and then attempt to build them up again. Why not just not bury them in the first place? It's fucking weird.


He’s been buried more than a dog’s bone. It’s a shame really as he’s gotten himself over a few times (chairman gimmick, pandemic gambler with MJF) but every time he runs into a Rhodes he gets buried in embarrassing fashion. 

I wouldn’t say he’s main event worthy but he’s definitely a lot better physically, move-set wise and character wise than most on dynamite so not sure why he’s slumming it on dark.

This glove gimmick has potential, like his previous gimmicks, but it’s difficult to invest in when his others have been buried so badly.


----------



## karebear

Hitman1987 said:


> He’s been buried more than a dog’s bone. It’s a shame really as he’s gotten himself over a few times (chairman gimmick, pandemic gambler with MJF) but every time he runs into a Rhodes he gets buried in embarrassing fashion.
> 
> I wouldn’t say he’s main event worthy but he’s definitely a lot better physically, move-set wise and character wise than most on dynamite so not sure why he’s slumming it on dark.
> 
> This glove gimmick has potential, like his previous gimmicks, but it’s difficult to invest in when his others have been buried so badly.


how the hell is it that dusty rhodes and the other guy he tags with receive more favourable booking than spears, spears is definitely more talented and entertaining than these two guys?

actually no need to explain as i think most know the reason it is like this..

in regards to the show, I have a soft spot for 1 hour long wrestling shows like this and old school nxt. quite often i prefer aew dark over dynamite.


----------



## Hitman1987

karebear said:


> how the hell is it that dusty rhodes and the other guy he tags with receive more favourable booking than spears, spears is definitely more talented and entertaining than these two guys?
> 
> actually no need to explain as i think most know the reason it is like this..
> 
> in regards to the show, I have a soft spot for 1 hour long wrestling shows like this and old school nxt. quite often i prefer aew dark over dynamite.


It baffles me how people like Marko stunt, joey generic, Jimmy havoc, colt cabana and QT Marshall can get on dynamite and Spears (an ex-wwe guy) and Tully (an ex-horseman) can’t. 

Maybe they should just create a dark championship so the lower carders/jobbers have something to fight over.

I actually enjoyed dark more than last week’s dynamite which is worrying.


----------



## karebear

Hitman1987 said:


> It baffles me how people like Marko stunt, joey generic, Jimmy havoc, colt cabana and QT Marshall can get on dynamite and Spears (an ex-wwe guy) and Tully (an ex-horseman) can’t.
> 
> Maybe they should just create a dark championship so the lower carders/jobbers have something to fight over.
> 
> I actually enjoyed dark more than last week’s dynamite which is worrying.


its not like they bring anything to the table either, nobody cares for them and they all have the smallest of followings aside from maybe cabana but spears came into aew with some interest attached to him because wrestling fans were intrigued to see how much potential he may have if given the chance to get over like he was in nxt but not on wwe's main roster.


on quite a few occasions I want certain jobbers to go over the "main show" guys as some of the jobbers look, wrestle and entertain better than the guys they have to lie down for like last week when the same guy that spears faced last night had to make fucking marko stunt look strong in a 6 man tag match, what is a guy like that with a cool gimmick and look being squashed by a dwarf, I thought those carny type attractions had had their day in wrestling.


----------



## DOTL

K4L318 said:


> bruh dat match was trash 😂


Maybe, but I was talking about character work, anyway.


----------



## Hitman1987

karebear said:


> its not like they bring anything to the table either, nobody cares for them and they all have the smallest of followings aside from maybe cabana but spears came into aew with some interest attached to him because wrestling fans were intrigued to see how much potential he may have if given the chance to get over like he was in nxt but not on wwe's main roster.
> 
> 
> on quite a few occasions I want certain jobbers to go over the "main show" guys as some of the jobbers look, wrestle and entertain better than the guys they have to lie down for like last week when the same guy that spears faced last night had to make fucking marko stunt look strong in a 6 man tag match, what is a guy like that with a cool gimmick and look being squashed by a dwarf, I thought those carny type attractions had had their day in wrestling.


I personally think Marko Stunt is ruining any chance Jurassic express have of being taken seriously as a tag team contender as I imagine most people, like me, get pissed off whenever he is involved in any of their matches. If they dropped him they would be great face champs, until they drop him they will be forever selling that he is an actually threat as a wrestler. I’m a big fan of jungle boy and Luchasaurus and think they have a lot to offer. 

Cabana, QT and Janela are just jobbers, if Archer doesn’t squash Janela in convincing fashion at fyter fest I consider him done.


----------



## karebear

Hitman1987 said:


> I personally think Marko Stunt is ruining any chance Jurassic express have of being taken seriously as a tag team contender as I imagine most people, like me, get pissed off whenever he is involved in any of their matches. If they dropped him they would be great face champs, until they drop him they will be forever selling that he is an actually threat as a wrestler. I’m a big fan of jungle boy and Luchasaurus and think they have a lot to offer.
> 
> Cabana, QT and Janela are just jobbers, if Archer doesn’t squash Janela in convincing fashion at fyter fest I consider him done.


yeah stunt is definitely killing jurassic express overness with the way they keep shoehorning him in their matches like having either luchasaurus or jungle taking a back seat in a tag match so he can feature with one of them instead or putting them in a 6 man match where stunt kills any chance of the match serious. I dont get why aew insist on him an can only think that this is something the young bucks insist on as it seems like the sort of shitty taste they would have for guys like him and the original dark order gimps.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## NXT Only

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Amazing sequence


----------



## EmbassyForever

Starks is great! Future is bright for him.


----------



## DarkMyau

A huge missed opportunity to give Peter Avalon and Brandon Cutler their first win.


----------



## RiverFenix

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> -Gunn Club on the outside has a new member - one of the jobbers from a couple of weeks ago (The 6-tool athlete guy I think, or the Jersey Shore guy). He does sort of look like a "Gunn", though I 'm not sure if you can get away with kayfabe family/brothers anymore that are not legit. I assume it's more than the kid just goofing around cosplaying.


Just to correct myself here - the other member of the Gunn Club on the outside is another son of Billy. Wrestles as Colton Gunn (real name Colton Sopp), he's three years older than Austin Gunn. 

Billy recently filed a trademark for "Sons of a Gunn", so it could be another tag team coming to AEW.

Anyways here is his IG - Login • Instagram


----------



## TD Stinger

Apparently Brian Pillman Jr was in his gear at the taping last night, so maybe he'll be on Dark next week.

I'm not his biggest fan, but he has potential.


----------



## RiverFenix

If Pillman is working it won't be on Dark, but against Cody for the open TNT title shot. What would his role be on Dark? He's not going to come in as an enhancement guy, and I don't think they'd put him over as an unsigned wrestler. He tweeted out interest for a TNT title shot when Cody first mentioned the open nature of the challenges.


----------



## Pippen94

DarkMyau said:


> A huge missed opportunity to give Peter Avalon and Brandon Cutler their first win.


Like Goldberg streak it should never end


----------



## TD Stinger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If Pillman is working it won't be on Dark, but against Cody for the open TNT title shot. What would his role be on Dark? He's not going to come in as an enhancement guy, and I don't think they'd put him over as an unsigned wrestler. He tweeted out interest for a TNT title shot when Cody first mentioned the open nature of the challenges.


Good point, but AEW already has 6 matches planned for next week with Cody not in any of them. Could have been something they taped for Fight for the Fallen on 7/15.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Brian Pillman jobbing to Shawn Spears? That's odd.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Don't think he's anything special, but let's see what he has to offer.


----------



## RiverFenix

TD Stinger said:


> Good point, but AEW already has 6 matches planned for next week with Cody not in any of them. Could have been something they taped for Fight for the Fallen on 7/15.


Welp, you had it right. Pillman vs Spears on Dark. I wrongly thought AEW and/or Pillman had more sense than jobbing him out on Dark. Maybe an angle comes of it - I'll withold judgement until after Spears beats him clean as a one-off.


----------



## Aedubya

ProjectGargano said:


> Brian Pillman jobbing to Shawn Spears? That's odd.


Eh???


----------



## ProjectGargano

Maybe Shawn Dean gets his first win against Nakazawa?


----------



## El Hammerstone

That Dark lineup though, woof.


----------



## RiverFenix

Faboo Andre and Tony Donati have the most low level indie looks. f they want to give Nakazawa a win it could be over one of these abject scrubs.


----------



## imthegame19

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Welp, you had it right. Pillman vs Spears on Dark. I wrongly thought AEW and/or Pillman had more sense than jobbing him out on Dark. Maybe an angle comes of it - I'll withold judgement until after Spears beats him clean as a one-off.


Some think it could lead Pillman joining with Spears/Tully. Or it's quite possible he could be jobbing to Spears in competitive match. These indie guys might need the cash and Tony Khan offering them decent pay to sit in the crowd and wrestle on Dark. So it's not the time to turn down bookings. Especially since AEW hires some of these guys. Or they have gotten consistent weekly booking like say Pineapple Pete, Lee Johnson and others.


----------



## ECFuckinW

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Welp, you had it right. Pillman vs Spears on Dark. I wrongly thought AEW and/or Pillman had more sense than jobbing him out on Dark. Maybe an angle comes of it - I'll withold judgement until after Spears beats him clean as a one-off.


Pillman is under contract with MLW but he is on an old structured contract that was put together before AEW was a thing so it allows him to compete for them as long as there are no conflicting dates.

No one else in MLW is under the old structure but pillman. All this is is pillman staying busy making money and kind of a tryout for the future once hes a free agent fully.


I hope that helps but hes fir sure losing to spears (I love spears so I'm glad)


----------



## NXT Only

I’d like to see a segment where Pillman is courted by Tully, Arn and Jericho after the match to join one of their groups.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

ProjectGargano said:


> Maybe Shawn Dean gets his first win against Nakazawa?


If he does it means he is an official member of the roster.


----------



## CM Buck

Son of a bitch. I have to watch a Shawn spears match now. Fuck


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Firefromthegods said:


> Son of a bitch. I have to watch a Shawn spears match now. Fuck


The wrestling gods giveth and they taketh away.


----------



## El Hammerstone

So, two things:

- Pillman's twitter page has no recent mentions of MLW, but several mentions and retweets from others about AEW.

- There are reports that he asked for his MLW release, but was denied.


We'll see where all this goes if anywhere.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

El Hammerstone said:


> So, two things:
> 
> - Pillman's twitter page has no recent mentions of MLW, but several mentions and retweets from others about AEW.
> 
> - There are reports that he asked for his MLW release, but was denied.
> 
> 
> We'll see where all this goes if anywhere.


guessing they are putting him on DARK to give him a payday and feel out the restrictions of his contract

might be for tv only, and not for online

MLW wasn‘t great With their older contracts it seems


----------



## $Dolladrew$

LifeInCattleClass said:


> guessing they are putting him on DARK to give him a payday and feel out the restrictions of his contract
> 
> might be for tv only, and not for online
> 
> MLW wasn‘t great With their older contracts it seems


Pillmans MLW contract was done before AEW was a thing he is the only one in MLW under the old structure meaning he is actually free to work for AEW as long as dates dont conflict in which case MLW has first rights.


----------



## CM Buck

Pillman in aew is a lot better than feuding with injustice


----------



## K4L318

Pillman Jr on tomorrow? 
When this happen? when he sign?


----------



## RiverFenix

MLW recently granted release to a new signee who took issue with MLW working with Jared St. Laurent as he's connected to Chasyn Rance and his Vision Dojo wrestling school. Pillman reached out to that wrestler asking how he went about getting his release when Pillman himself asked for a release and was denied. 

Pillman's contract is rumored to end late 2020, so it's just MLW wanting to keep him around should they get to run shows before his contract runs out. AEW can use him as he doesn't have an exclusive deal and can work shows that don't conflict with MLW bookings. It's just a case of pushing him in AEW to see MLW then job him out on their programming.


----------



## WhoBookedThisSh!t?

Sounds like MLW granted Pillman his release. Said in an interview it looked like MLW removed him from their roster and wished the best on their future endeavors.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

WhoBookedThisSh!t? said:


> Sounds like MLW granted Pillman his release. Said in an interview it looked like MLW removed him from their roster and wished the best on their future endeavors.


No he wasnt released his contract is on an old structure allowing him to compete for aew as long as dates dont conflict.


----------



## JBLGOAT

I'm sick of the 0-100 booking on dark. Michael Nakazawa is the only guy on this card who should be facing jobbers. At least luther is on there who has some wins. Brandon Cutler and Peter Avalon should fight already so they could start serving the role of journeymen.


----------



## WhoBookedThisSh!t?

$Dolladrew$ said:


> No he wasnt released his contract is on an old structure allowing him to compete for aew as long as dates dont conflict.


He just did an interview with wrestletalk and made it he's done with MLW.


----------



## Aedubya

MLW:
"Brian is not released and is fully aware of our schedule, which includes events October 3rd and December 5th pending the state of the pandemic. We put the health of our talent/staff and their family and our fans before bookings, which is why we are not running at the moment. We’ve been in contact with Brian to relay this. If he elects to perform elsewhere under the terms of his deal, he certainly has our full blessing to do so.”


----------



## Dizzie

So they have going to have orange Cassidy basically squash a guy like will Hobbs who looks like he could snap Cassidy in half, I'm sorry but the idea of Cassidy somehow beating him clean seems absurd let alone squashing the guy


----------



## ProjectGargano

Pillman jobbing to Spears lmao


----------



## TD Stinger

So Pillman's first real match in AEW is him losing to Spears in what was basically an extended squash. Probably not the roll out some were expecting.

And 3 minutes into a botch filled Swole match that Excalibur and Taz are basically ignoring to tell bad jokes reminds me why I don’t watch Dark often. Think I’ve had my fill.


----------



## Not Lying

TD Stinger said:


> And 3 minutes into a botch filled Swole match that Excalibur and Taz are basically ignoring to tell bad jokes reminds me why I don’t watch Dark often. Think I’ve had my fill.


I skipped that match lol, felt it was gona be bad.

Dustin needs to turn heel, good promo. I'd have him align with Allie in a twist.


----------



## El Hammerstone

- Brian Pillman has some potential; I just like the way he carries himself.

- Swole is still not good and I can say that I don't desire to see Chanel ever again.

- Luther is a complete waste of payroll space.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Give up on Luther please


----------



## Erik.

Chanel is probably the worst wrestler I've ever seen on DARK - no chance she gets another go.

No issue with Pillman actually losing - he's an "unsigned" guy losing to the signed 'veteran' - it may even lead to something down the line - still hoping Pillman Jr's first feud is with Dustin though.


----------



## taker1986

Spears was obviously winning but I wish Pillman had got a bit more offence than he did and the aftermatch attack was unneeded. Hopefully he gets signed. 

Chanel otoh I don't want to see get signed, pretty awful. 

Good to see the Lucha Bros again. Squash match. 

Serpentico/Scorpio was best match of the night. Serpentico got a lot of offence in (I feel like this is how Pillman/Spears should've went) and looked good. Scorpio I can see getting a big singles push at some point. Also the first time I've heard his own theme music. 

I could've done without seeing Nakamura and his baby oil, I don't even want to see this shit on Dark. The look on the female models face when he showed his underwear in that poor guys face lol.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Hello fellow AEW fans I hope you all enjoyed the episode of dark heres my thoughts of tonight's episode cheers!!



Pillman Jr looked good in his Dark debut he has a good physique and looks alot like his dad he has a solid skillset and is all around a good worker I hope he joins AEW fulltime after MLW contract is up.Shawm Spears is one of my favorite storylines right now his brutal side continued to come forth knocking Pillman cold after the match it's cool how you physically see Tully calm or pump spears up he is the best manager up there with Jake Roberts in aew.Really like how spears character is turning out I'm fully invested.

Swole is ok I'm not a big female wrestling fan but she has appeal and is a good worker.....unfortunate Rache Chanel is the worst wrestler I've seen in AEW she has zero reason to ever be in a ring again Poor swole did her best to make it decent but it just wasn't that match was just bad....only positive was the furthering of the britt Baker rivalry which I fully look forward to seeing payoff.


Allie and Brandi segment was ok neither is the best on the mic yet but brandi still struggles to be believable but I enjoyed the progression of hating eachother,taking shots,then agreeing to try to do the best they can as a tagteam.Dustin made me laugh with the kicking qt in the balls line.I look forward to the payoff of allie whatever the fuck it is her and brandi together suits me just fine in any capacity lol.


Kazarian vs Luthor is much like the swole match as Luthor is the worst contracted wrestler on AEWs roster he is a fat squealing pig with no skills kazarian did his best to get through this stinker but it was just flat bad.Luthor needs to stop practicing his dumb faces and learn the basics.Side note good to see SCU come out together as it's been a while since all 3 introd together.

Job squad vs luchabros and butcher and blade.

I like Brady pierce from watching him on dark I'd like to see him join tully and spears hes got a good look I think he'd fit in with a slight makeover he is a good worker deserves a shot. Great to see lucha Bros back Pentagons half venom mask was fucking epic.Lucha Bros as always have sone of the best doubles moves and showed a tight chemistry with butcher and blade previewing some sick combo moves.Excellent skills on display overall a great match I really enjoyed.


OC vs Will Hobbs.....

I bet Wood and his boys all collectively broke their televisions as OC thoroughly squashed a mammoth in under a minute with a single superman punch LMFAO.IMO this puts it out there that OC is dialed in and it shows that superman punch has power to drop larger foes I fully enjoyed it and am HYPED for tomorrows main event with jericho.

Shawn dean vs Nakazawa really didnt do anything for me both guys are decent wrestlers but aside from a half hearted chuckle from nakazawas antics I got nothing from it.


Scorpio sky vs Serpentico was a great match I was surprised by how good Serpentico was he had some good luchador offense but was also viscous and of course sky was on point it was a good back and forth battle.Im loving the singles run from Sky I could see him as the guy to beat cody fir the TNT belt I'm interested to see how far he goes.


Dark order vs Avalon and Cutler

Dark order actually looked threatening in their walkout with all the members just lingering.Greyson and uno looked on point after a while off and goddamn if Cutler and Avalon haven't made me fans lol they put on the best outting so far it was a great match with alot if cool double teams and high spots I was fully entertained and I'm now proud to announce I'm a full blown avalon and cutler mark I'm fully invested in where the story goes.

Overall entertaining night with 2 stinkers but alot to like IMO


----------



## ECFuckinW

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Hello fellow AEW fans I hope you all enjoyed the episode of dark heres my thoughts of tonight's episode cheers!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pillman Jr looked good in his Dark debut he has a good physique and looks alot like his dad he has a solid skillset and is all around a good worker I hope he joins AEW fulltime after MLW contract is up.Shawm Spears is one of my favorite storylines right now his brutal side continued to come forth knocking Pillman cold after the match it's cool how you physically see Tully calm or pump spears up he is the best manager up there with Jake Roberts in aew.Really like how spears character is turning out I'm fully invested.
> 
> Swole is ok I'm not a big female wrestling fan but she has appeal and is a good worker.....unfortunate Rache Chanel is the worst wrestler I've seen in AEW she has zero reason to ever be in a ring again Poor swole did her best to make it decent but it just wasn't that match was just bad....only positive was the furthering of the britt Baker rivalry which I fully look forward to seeing payoff.
> 
> 
> Allie and Brandi segment was ok neither is the best on the mic yet but brandi still struggles to be believable but I enjoyed the progression of hating eachother,taking shots,then agreeing to try to do the best they can as a tagteam.Dustin made me laugh with the kicking qt in the balls line.I look forward to the payoff of allie whatever the fuck it is her and brandi together suits me just fine in any capacity lol.
> 
> 
> Kazarian vs Luthor is much like the swole match as Luthor is the worst contracted wrestler on AEWs roster he is a fat squealing pig with no skills kazarian did his best to get through this stinker but it was just flat bad.Luthor needs to stop practicing his dumb faces and learn the basics.Side note good to see SCU come out together as it's been a while since all 3 introd together.
> 
> Job squad vs luchabros and butcher and blade.
> 
> I like Brady pierce from watching him on dark I'd like to see him join tully and spears hes got a good look I think he'd fit in with a slight makeover he is a good worker deserves a shot. Great to see lucha Bros back Pentagons half venom mask was fucking epic.Lucha Bros as always have sone of the best doubles moves and showed a tight chemistry with butcher and blade previewing some sick combo moves.Excellent skills on display overall a great match I really enjoyed.
> 
> 
> OC vs Will Hobbs.....
> 
> I bet Wood and his boys all collectively broke their televisions as OC thoroughly squashed a mammoth in under a minute with a single superman punch LMFAO.IMO this puts it out there that OC is dialed in and it shows that superman punch has power to drop larger foes I fully enjoyed it and am HYPED for tomorrows main event with jericho.
> 
> Shawn dean vs Nakazawa really didnt do anything for me both guys are decent wrestlers but aside from a half hearted chuckle from nakazawas antics I got nothing from it.
> 
> 
> Scorpio sky vs Serpentico was a great match I was surprised by how good Serpentico was he had some good luchador offense but was also viscous and of course sky was on point it was a good back and forth battle.Im loving the singles run from Sky I could see him as the guy to beat cody fir the TNT belt I'm interested to see how far he goes.
> 
> 
> Dark order vs Avalon and Cutler
> 
> Dark order actually looked threatening in their walkout with all the members just lingering.Greyson and uno looked on point after a while off and goddamn if Cutler and Avalon haven't made me fans lol they put on the best outting so far it was a great match with alot if cool double teams and high spots I was fully entertained and I'm now proud to announce I'm a full blown avalon and cutler mark I'm fully invested in where the story goes.
> 
> Overall entertaining night with 2 stinkers but alot to like IMO



THIS


----------



## thorn123

I have been watching a bit of Pillman in last 12 months ... I like the guy ... needs to improve a bit in the ring but I think he’s great ... Has a bit of the X factor ... wouldn’t it be great to see pillman jnr stun Austin ... he would immediately be over and straight to the top of the card ... never going to happen in an AEW ring and likely not in any ring ... that would be the very definition of putting over a younger guy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I love the Dark Order - especially Grayson and Uno. They are just a good team

and dammit..... they are starting to sell me on this Avalon / Cutler team - was a great outing for them

Serpentico looked great

Time so sign Shawn Dean and Lee Johnson - both are pretty good

rest was forgettable

oh, Pillman doesn’t look bad, Spears is great

edit> oh, Luther can go to a permanent backstage role or something. How can an over 50 guy still look so green? Half the stuff he took bad. And if you’re looking bad against Kaz, its your fault


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Spears needs to go. Does he even hit the gym anymore? Boring not motivated loser.

The women suck. I guess WWE signed everyone with a bit a talent on the market.

Luther just shows what a fucking pushover Mark Tony is. How Jericho got this pig a job would be a fun read.

I just give up. AEW is hot mess right now.


----------



## thorn123

Not as good as the last two Darks’s but still worth a watch. Can’t wait for FF2.


----------



## Pippen94

Pullman vs Spears was really good - should've gone longer


----------



## CtrlAltDel

Will Hobbs wrestling career just ended. Jericho better not underestimated Freshly Squeezed.


----------



## Corey

I don't bother with Dark much since COVID because the shows have been completely missable, but I tuned in tonight and here's my thoughts:

- Shawn Spears looks like a fucking STUD right now and I hope to god they find out the proper way to book him because he can be a really strong guy on the midcard. Just don't feed him to Cody anymore and don't give him some stupid ass waste of time on PPV where he wrestles in his boxers. Also, Pillman Jr. has all the tools. Sucks he was squahed but I hope they can bring him on board down the line.

- Scorpio Sky vs. Serpentico was really solid. Quality showing from both guys.

- Dark Order vs. Cutler & Avalon was pretty damn fun. Avalon flying around desperately trying to get that elusive win is the most I've ever been interested in him since AEW's inception. Uno & Grayson are severely slept on in the tag division. Hope they push them back near the top and we get matches against The Bucks or Kenny & Hangman before they likely split.

- The rest of the show I didn't care about


----------



## Jazminator

My thoughts:

For me, the match of the night was Dark Order vs Cutler/Avalon. I’m so invested in Cutler and Avalon right now. They’re inching closer to that first win. This is a great example of what I mean by having story angles even for their lower-card guys.

Brian Pillman looked pretty good, but still on the green side. 

I loved it when Aubrey snatched away Nakazawa’s lotion and chucked it into the stands.

I admit, I sat through the Swole-Chanel match mostly because I was trying to figure out whether Chanel was really a female.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Jazminator said:


> My thoughts:
> 
> For me, the match of the night was Dark Order vs Cutler/Avalon. I’m so invested in Cutler and Avalon right now. They’re inching closer to that first win. This is a great example of what I mean by having story angles even for their lower-card guys.
> 
> Brian Pillman looked pretty good, but still on the green side.
> 
> I loved it when Aubrey snatched away Nakazawa’s lotion and chucked it into the stands.
> 
> I admit, I sat through the Swole-Chanel match mostly because I was trying to figure out whether Chanel was really a female.


Dude me too not that it matters but I fully thought she was trans in the entrance lol.


----------



## ECFuckinW

I'm all aboard the spears wagon love his intro music.

Allie is so hot mmmm 

Lucha bros are awesome

Avalon and cutler are growing on me but nakazawa needs to disappear same with luthor.

Freshly squeezed caught that big Ogor slippin and out his ass out cold.Normally OC would not get straight to business this is a good sign. 

Good episode but now I gotta wait for tomorrow damn I cant wait.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Y do they have Pillman jobbing on dark? If introduced properly, he could slide into high end mid card immediately. I understand he may still be under contract for mlw but y blow your load early.


----------



## Cult03

El Hammerstone said:


> - Brian Pillman has some potential; I just like the way he carries himself.
> 
> - Swole is still not good and I can say that I don't desire to see Chanel ever again.
> 
> - Luther is a complete waste of payroll space.


Pretty much my exact thoughts on the first three matches.



Erik. said:


> Chanel is probably the worst wrestler I've ever seen on DARK - no chance she gets another go.
> 
> No issue with Pillman actually losing - he's an "unsigned" guy losing to the signed 'veteran' - it may even lead to something down the line - still hoping Pillman Jr's first feud is with Dustin though.


I remember WWE had a job match with a Shimmer worker named Thunderkitty. She lasted like 1 minute and was far worse but they knew how to bury her quickly and move on. This match went far too long.


----------



## CM Buck

I only have one comment this week.


I. Want. Nakazowas. Career. Dead.


----------



## Cult03

When Nakazawa got Irish whipped into the corner he literally strolled into the corner slowly. It was embarrassing, then I remembered this is basically a squash match for him and he had to get a g-string spot in before it was done. Fucking hell, after the OC squash (They definitely should have went for a bit) this is pretty poor wrestling.


----------



## NXT Only

Pillman and Spears was really good. I always feel like Pillman is holding something back but then I remember he's still young but he's got the IT factor. Cant wait til he joins full time.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> Y do they have Pillman jobbing on dark? If introduced properly, he could slide into high end mid card immediately. I understand he may still be under contract for mlw but y blow your load early.


he has like 2 years experience

put him in the mid to top straight away, not only will you expose that he’s green / you will get thousands of detractors saying he is only there because of his dad - myself included most likely

let him climb the ladder


----------



## Chip Chipperson

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> Y do they have Pillman jobbing on dark? If introduced properly, he could slide into high end mid card immediately. I understand he may still be under contract for mlw but y blow your load early.


I don't necessarily agree that he could be a high end midcarder immediately but a heavyweight with decent wrestling pedigree, a good look and the 2019 winner of Pro Wrestling Illustrated's Rookie Of The Year is exactly what AEW needs right now especially if he debuted as a heel in the promotion. He could be a main event heel within 5 years if used properly.

Just for reference the PWI Rookie Of The Year has been won by the likes of Flair, Steamboat, Tommy Rich, Owen Hart, Stone Cold, Big Show, Goldberg, Kurt Angle, Randy Orton, Lashley, Charlotte Flair and Ronda Rousey.

So of course instead of signing him to a deal and kicking him off as a loose cannon heel just like his dad who starts hot we of course in typical AEW fashion put him on the internet show where he loses to the guy that wears underwear bearing the face of his manager in just over 5 minutes. Meanwhile an enhancement talent goes 14 minutes with the World Champion...

And then people ask why we think AEW has no idea what they're doing.


----------



## La Parka

Even for a YouTube show Nakazawa is such a waste of time. 

Who the hell finds anything funny about a man taking off pink panties and using them on his hand? This is an act you'd expect to see at some backyard federation in 1999. 

AEW needs to stop attaching itself to stupid shit like this.


----------



## NXT Only

They cannot fully commit to Pillman until he’s under contract but there’s so much they can do with him.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Brian Pillman Jr.: 'This Won't Be My Last Opportunity In An AEW Ring'


Brian Pillman Jr. was "flyin'" on last night's AEW Dark as he made his All Elite debut against Shawn Spears in singles action.




www.mandatory.com


----------



## TKO Wrestling

NXT Only said:


> They cannot fully commit to Pillman until he’s under contract but there’s so much they can do with him.


BPJ seems higher on being in AEW than alot of the guys under contract. Push his ass. Make a statement to Hammerstone/DBJr/Von Erichs that you arent messing around, "look at what we did with MJF & BPJr, you can be next." They could really make a statement in that MLW Locker Room.


----------



## SAMCRO

So is Rache Chanel a trans or what? i couldn't find anything online but definitely looks like a trans to me. But as for her character, its utter trash, looks so cheap like something from a local fair putting on a wrestling show and one of the women just threw some outfit on and winged it. The constant touching of the hair and trying to prance around was terrible, thats what made the match look so bad. And holy hell Chanel had a rest hold on Swole for what felt like 5 minutes, such a terrible match.

Why is Tony Khan wasting money by employing Luther? that guy brings nothing to the table, he's out of shape, can't wrestle, has a terrible character/look and he just looks like some bush league indy guy that has no business being employed by such a big company like AEW. He looks like some backyard wrestler who puts on shows out back of his grandmas house.

Orange Cassidy vs Will Hobbs, wtf was that? this giant black dude gets instantly put down by 1 move from this skinny little white dude? it just took Cassidy 1 freaking move to beat this giant dude? I don't care if Hobbs is a jobber and Cassidy is a well established character and has a big match on Fyter Fest that shit looked so absurd.

This was one of the first Dark shows i've watched in a while and i'm glad i've been skipping them if the matches on this show was anything to go by, all the jobbers on Dark seem terrible and like someone just plucked off the street being paid to job. Is Tony Khan just letting anyone with a few days of wrestling experience walk in and wrestle on Dark or what?


----------



## NXT Only

TKO Wrestling said:


> BPJ seems higher on being in AEW than alot of the guys under contract. Push his ass. Make a statement to Hammerstone/DBJr/Von Erichs that you arent messing around, "look at what we did with MJF & BPJr, you can be next." They could really make a statement in that MLW Locker Room.


As someone said if Pillman is instantly pushed and then gets jobbed out on MLW then that hurts him and AEW. That's just the nature of the business. They'll have their shot to sign all of those guys you mentioned.


----------



## DarkMyau

I liked Pillman vs Spears.

And Avalon/Cutler vs Dark Order.

Didnt bother with the rest.


----------



## Mercian

Real throaway episode for me, shame have quite enjoyed recently

Pillman v Spears was really good, I actually looked forward to the latter, steady momentum

Eight Man Tag was a squash, Butcher`s walking lunges are superb! This team for me has potential,please use it

Orange Cassidy`s match was an embarassment to Wrestling, the move looked like a 10 year old taking off Tito Santana and badly at that, what did he do hit him with his cheap watch? 

Avalon/Cutler need a win, even a fluke win, they are going to end up popular even if they keep losing

Allie/Brandi segement seemed to be the only people featured on the programe who had a story/angle


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mercian said:


> Real throaway episode for me, shame have quite enjoyed recently
> 
> Pillman v Spears was really good, I actually looked forward to the latter, steady momentum
> 
> Eight Man Tag was a squash, Butcher`s walking lunges are superb! This team for me has potential,please use it
> 
> Orange Cassidy`s match was an embarassment to Wrestling, the move looked like a 10 year old taking off Tito Santana and badly at that, what did he do hit him with his cheap watch?
> 
> Avalon/Cutler need a win, even a fluke win, they are going to end up popular even if they keep losing
> 
> Allie/Brandi segement seemed to be the only people featured on the programe who had a story/angle


avalon / cutler has a story


----------



## CtrlAltDel

Avalon/Cutter should have a win but quickly overturned by another referee showing the opponent foot being under the rope. Match restarts but opponents getting a upper hand.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Avalon and Cutler should try and find ‘team cohesion’ by trying each others’ gimmick for a couple of weeks to try and get a tag team going proper

firstly it will be funny seeing Cutler in librarian gear, they still fail, then double funny seeing Avalon miserable in D&D gear - magic jackets and all (with Leva joining in) - for them to fail again\

until they find something in the middle, gel and get their first win against some heels


----------



## NXT Only

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Avalon and Cutler should try and find ‘team cohesion’ by trying each others’ gimmick for a couple of weeks to try and get a tag team going proper
> 
> firstly it will be funny seeing Cutler in librarian gear, they still fail, then double funny seeing Avalon miserable in D&D gear - magic jackets and all (with Leva joining in) - for them to fail again\
> 
> until they find something in the middle, gel and get their first win against some heels


This is good shit right here


----------



## ECFuckinW

SAMCRO said:


> So is Rache Chanel a trans or what? i couldn't find anything online but definitely looks like a trans to me. But as for her character, its utter trash, looks so cheap like something from a local fair putting on a wrestling show and one of the women just threw some outfit on and winged it. The constant touching of the hair and trying to prance around was terrible, thats what made the match look so bad. And holy hell Chanel had a rest hold on Swole for what felt like 5 minutes, such a terrible match.
> 
> Why is Tony Khan wasting money by employing Luther? that guy brings nothing to the table, he's out of shape, can't wrestle, has a terrible character/look and he just looks like some bush league indy guy that has no business being employed by such a big company like AEW. He looks like some backyard wrestler who puts on shows out back of his grandmas house.
> 
> Orange Cassidy vs Will Hobbs, wtf was that? this giant black dude gets instantly put down by 1 move from this skinny little white dude? it just took Cassidy 1 freaking move to beat this giant dude? I don't care if Hobbs is a jobber and Cassidy is a well established character and has a big match on Fyter Fest that shit looked so absurd.
> 
> This was one of the first Dark shows i've watched in a while and i'm glad i've been skipping them if the matches on this show was anything to go by, all the jobbers on Dark seem terrible and like someone just plucked off the street being paid to job. Is Tony Khan just letting anyone with a few days of wrestling experience walk in and wrestle on Dark or what?


Why does race matter at all in this scenario lmfao?

Oh and the rache chanel person is a girl.


----------



## RiverFenix

** Brian Cage with Taz (c) vs. Brian Pillman Jr. (FTW Championship)

* Serpentico and Luther vs. Brady Pierce and Pineapple Pete

* Ricky Starks vs. Robert Anthony

* Diamante and Rache Chanel vs. Allie and Brandi Rhodes

* Michael Nakazawa vs. Marko Stunt

* Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy vs. Brandon Cutler and Peter Avalon with Leva Bates*


Cage vs Pillman for FTW title - man they're really intent on jobbing Pillman right out of the game aren't they?

Nakazawa vs Stunt is probably the worst match AEW has put together, at least in the men's division, since it's inception.

Rache Chanel in the ring with Allie or Brandi - who is booking this shit?

Starks vs Ego could be good, but shows you that AEW had nothing planned when they signed Starks. Their excuse for not signing talent in the past was "we only sign folks when we have something for them".

Luther, Nakazawa, Stunt, Avalon, Cutler, Brandi - they're trolling now.


----------



## El Hammerstone

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ** Diamante and Rache Chanel vs. Allie and Brandi Rhodes
> 
> * Michael Nakazawa vs. Marko Stunt*


These two matches are complete fucking nightmare fuel. Starks and Anthony I'll definitely check out though.


----------



## TD Stinger

Diamante? Cool, she was aligned with Santana and Ortiz in Impact. Wouldn’t mind seeing that again.


----------



## RiverFenix

El Hammerstone said:


> These two matches are complete fucking nightmare fuel. Starks and Anthony I'll definitely check out though.


Don't overlook Luther is likely going to be winning a match.


----------



## NXT Only

Nakazawa vs Stunt. Love it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Be honest guys - be truly honest

how many of you are skipping Stunt v Naka?

i know i’m not


----------



## Aedubya

Brian Cage with Taz (c) vs. Brian Pillman Jr. (FTW Championship)

* Serpentico and Luther vs. Brady Pierce and Pineapple Pete

* Ricky Starks vs. Robert Anthony

* Diamante and Rache Chanel vs. Allie and Brandi Rhodes

* Michael Nakazawa vs. Marko Stunt

* Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy vs. Brandon Cutler and Peter Avalon with Leva Bates


----------



## Aedubya

Cant believe they got Chanel back, last week she horrifying - an awful performance


----------



## Prosper

*Pillman talked about his AEW experience:* _“I definitely learned a lot about being in a high level locker room like that. It was two days of work. When you show up for work, you show up for work. You have one day and then you have the next day you’re tired or you have a new opportunity to work on. Those were very good opportunities that were thrown on my way to be on the Dark end of the show, which in my opinion, is just as much, when you’re looking at the show, is more than half the matches on the card. That definitely makes up the bulk of the production and it is very valuable. So, I was very honored. I definitely didn’t expect to be thrown on the live TV right away. I was very honored to be put on Dark. I stayed very positive. I didn’t get ahead of myself when I was talking and expressing myself to people. Other than that, what I got done in the ring on those two nights was definitely the right impression. I think Tony is a guy that really cares about his talent. He is always checking up on everybody from the top of the card down to the bottom. He is hanging out with the boys after the show to pick people’s brains, but he is also a wealth of knowledge. He is a student of the game.” _

Brian Pillman Jr on his AEW experience, what he likes about Tony Khan | Wrestling News


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Even I'm going to watch Marko Vs Nakazawa. I can't miss the opportunity to see quite possibly the worst match of all time happen before my eyes.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Chip Chipperson said:


> Even I'm going to watch Marko Vs Nakazawa. I can't miss the opportunity to see quite possibly the worst match of all time happen before my eyes.


You're a stronger man than I.


----------



## JBLGOAT

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ** Brian Cage with Taz (c) vs. Brian Pillman Jr. (FTW Championship)
> 
> * Serpentico and Luther vs. Brady Pierce and Pineapple Pete
> 
> * Ricky Starks vs. Robert Anthony
> 
> * Diamante and Rache Chanel vs. Allie and Brandi Rhodes
> 
> * Michael Nakazawa vs. Marko Stunt
> 
> * Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy vs. Brandon Cutler and Peter Avalon with Leva Bates*


Cage versus Pillman should have good storyline stuff.

Finally jobber versus jobber matchup.

Rick Starks actually needs to face jobbers so that's good.

Allie Brandy Rhodes good storyline stuff

Stunt vs Nakazaw? A competitive match on dark???????

Cutler and Avalon is always good storyline stuff but when is the storyline going to go anywhere???????

All the mismatches in this card at least look like they will build storyline.


----------



## Dizzie

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Be honest guys - be truly honest
> 
> how many of you are skipping Stunt v Naka?
> 
> i know i’m not


This doesn't actually bother me as this is the level both belong, jobber vs jobber on a throwaway YouTube show which is where both acts ahould forever stay on.

The overall card for a dark show is pretty solid


----------



## CM Buck

See stunt is the perfect guy for Mikey to beat.

Starks and Anthony will be great 

And pillman vs cage will rule

@DetroitRiverPhx AEW can't really push pillman due to his mlw contract. If his a champion and mlw have a conflicting date he will have to miss the ppv to fulfill that. So they can't do much


----------



## El Hammerstone

Dark Order vs. Shawn Dean, Will Hobbs, and Joe Alonzo added


----------



## Chan Hung

Chip Chipperson said:


> Even I'm going to watch Marko Vs Nakazawa. I can't miss the opportunity to see quite possibly the worst match of all time happen before my eyes.


Agreed. These two are the epic of worst of the company (along with of course another maybe 10 on their roster) so its a car crash must see!


----------



## One Shed

Chip Chipperson said:


> Even I'm going to watch Marko Vs Nakazawa. I can't miss the opportunity to see quite possibly the worst match of all time happen before my eyes.


It is not every day you get the opportunity to see the stupidest thing you have ever seen. I do not think I can watch it though. I have limits. My safe word is now "stunt."


----------



## Prosper

Hoping that Pillman vs Cage goes at least 7 minutes.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

prosperwithdeen said:


> Hoping that Pillman vs Cage goes at least 7 minutes.


It'll probably go 10+ and it'll make Brian Cage look like a complete pussy who can't fight because Spears beat Pillman Jr in 5 minutes flat and he's a midcard moron.

Herp derp derp AEW.


----------



## NXT Only

Chip Chipperson said:


> It'll probably go 10+ and it'll make Brian Cage look like a complete pussy who can't fight because Spears beat Pillman Jr in 5 minutes flat and he's a midcard moron.
> 
> Herp derp derp AEW.


Fighting doesn’t work that way tho. Styles make fights.


----------



## Prosper

Chip Chipperson said:


> It'll probably go 10+ and it'll make Brian Cage look like a complete pussy who can't fight because Spears beat Pillman Jr in 5 minutes flat and he's a midcard moron.
> 
> Herp derp derp AEW.


Nah I doubt it goes more than 5, I’m hoping for 7 though. Just wanna see a little more of Pillman’s offense.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Another Tuesday and another DARK to enjoy.I got a surprise day off so its lounging around relaxing until showtime cheers.


----------



## Mercian

*Looking forward to this week, massive fingers X`d that it's better than last week, hey where is Shawn Spears! 

Nakazawa v Stunt, you should be very glad that crowds cannot be there, ECW Chair tower and "We want Flair" within two minutes guaranteed! *


----------



## $Dolladrew$

1 he til dark......fml


----------



## Oracle

These two nightmares sisters are going to be on Dymamite tomorrow? 

fuck me Kenny has no idea.


----------



## El Hammerstone

I've said before, but Robert Anthony is what you want out of an enhancement talent; people look very good after beating the guy.


----------



## kazarn

Stunt vs Naka oh god


----------



## Oracle

This toilet humour shit is so insulting. 

dunno anybody who finds this shit funny


----------



## Dumblecore

I don't mind Rache Chanel. She's fun


----------



## PavelGaborik

Marko vs Nakazawa is a contender for worst match of the year.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Luther is so bad.


----------



## kazarn

Some of these matches are straight garbage lol


----------



## Oracle

Its a shame Brady Pierce isnt younger he needs some fine tuning but he has the look and everything you want out of a modern wrestler


----------



## ProjectGargano

Nice tag match here. Avalon and Cutler are surprising me this past weeks. Avalon is decent in ring.


----------



## rbl85

Oracle said:


> Its a shame Brady Pierce isnt younger he needs some fine tuning but he has the look and everything you want out of a modern wrestler


29 isn't that old


----------



## Whoanma

kazarn said:


> Stunt vs Naka oh god


----------



## taker1986

Some thoughts.

Diamante looked good and should be signed, at least Chanel was the one to get pinned, she kinda reminds me of Alisha Fox, and no, not in a good way.

Both Allie and Brandi have improved in the ring. They're 3-0 in singles and will likely go 4-0 on Dynamite tomorrow. I hope this isn't leading to them announcing women's tag team titles.

Ricky Starks looked very good, he plays his heel persona very well and could potentially be a star in AEW.

Will Hobbs has something, big powerful athlete with a smash mouth style. Wouldn't be a bad signing at all. I don't care for 3, 4 or 10 tbh. Alan Angels has some potential though.

Stunt/Nakazawa - Yeah... It happened.

Serpentico delivered a good match with Scorpio last week and gets a win this week. Hopefully this means he's signed because he's impressed.

I like this mini feud between Avalon and Cutler to see who can get their first win. I hope its a never ending thing where they go 0-100 between them, would be funny. That said, I don't like that they were so competitive with Jungle express, especially after beating MJF/Wardlow and going into facing the elite tomorrow.

Pillman will no doubt sign with AEW after his contract is up. I would've liked to have seen him in a 10 minute competitive match rather that two squashes. Maybe next week. 

Also Taz and Excallibur are starting to become my favorite commentary team in wrestling, they gel so well together I feel.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Hello fellow AEW fans it's me again going to give my thoughts on tonight's DARK ........

RACHE CHANEL&DIAMANTE VS NITEMARE SISTERS

Rache Chanel is horrible needs to never be seen again in AEW,horrible character execution,horrible selling,horrible in ring ability....just go away please.Diamante has a cool look and can work she's a keeper could be a cool heel I see potential. Allie is awesome plays her character great and had great skill to match.Brandi is getting better I've been very judgemental so I'll give credit I see the growth, but still needs to get better.Match was decent nothing special but the storyline was great showing allie and brandi save each other multiple times and showed great cohesion. I enjoyed it.


RICKY STARKS vs ROBERT ANTHONY 

Anthony has a great look and plays a good heel type guy but his outfit doesn't match his character he needs to look more menacing but I like his music.Starks just has it factor and plays his character so well plus has solid skills too.I really enjoyed this match both guys showed great offense,told a good story,and both look better afterward. Keep Anthony but overhaul his attire he will be a solid midcarder for AEW.I really liked some of Anthony's offense very unique. 


Shawn Spears little video package WAS AWESOME!!! I fully got chills especially when tully was firing him up and the flashback to the legends wearing the glove.....SPEARS in for a push.I know ppl were critical why break him down to build him up,but I argue I like this character way more then his perfect 10 shit.Its been a great story to follow and now he's one of my favorites in AEW.(Fingers crossed the 4 horseman thing is gonna happen)


DEAN,ALONSO,&HOBBS vs DARK ORDER

I mentioned this last week but Dark Order actually looks kinda threatening with all the guys lingering outside the ring,they are starting to gel as a stable.Will Hobbs is pretty good I'd like to see more of him he's a good worker same can be said for Dean hes solid and I think hes a keeper.Alonzo I'm not a fan of I think hes expendable.This match really gave a chance for Dark Order to each showcase some of their unique offenses,and show great team cohesion the dark order is looking like it's starting to roll.Cool finish and great match I enjoyed it.


NAKAZAWA vs MARKO STUNT

Well .....here we are lol.....I gotta say for what I was expecting this wasnt as bad as I thought itd be.Nakazawa sold just enough and no sold just enough to make it believable and mildly entertaining....up until his baby oil shit.....(almost caused marko to get injured from slipping on the ropes)I like marks dropkicks they actually look like it would hurt.Then came the fucking underwear lol I'm so glad marko didnt catch the gooch face LMFAO.


LUTHOR &SERPENTICO vs BRADY PIERCE &PINEAPPLE PETE


I've said it before but Pierce has a great look and a future in the company.Serpentico doing Tazs pose and it pissing him off really entertained me.Serpentico needs to separate from Luthor ASAP just slap a dark order mask on him,his gimmick and skills would fit well.Do a match Dark order vs Serpentico and Luthor ,have them lose and DARK ORDER recruit Serpentico and they all kick the shit out of Luthor injuring him leading to him being written off AEW altogethe.I did enjoy the finishing maneuver but luthor is trash.


JURASSIC EXPRESS vs Avalon and Cutler 


I love Cutler and Avalon any of the haters need to watch the last 2 matches from them they've gelled and are looking great I'm fully invested in the story.Great job tonight I actually thought they'd best JE a few times.I really liked this match great job guys.


CAGE vs PILLMAN JR

CAGE is a bad motherfucker lol he plays monster very well.I loved the angle on commentary putting over the FTW title as outlaw and having the announcer mess up then have to recognize the championship just a neat wrinkle.Match was what it should be a simple squash cage wiped the floor with him.great suplex on the outside and buckle bomb into the post.Plus the attack after shows cage is ready for war and pissed off great match.Pillman needs to be in AEW as soon as its legally possible kids got a bright future.


----------



## TD Stinger

Briefly turned into Dark. Gotta say, Taz and Excalibur really don't give a shit on this show do they.


----------



## Prosper

Only watched Brandi/Allie, Starks/Anthony, and the Cage/Pillman match. Skipped the rest. I'm starting to like Brandi in the ring, she's still green but she is using the basic moves that she can execute. Decent little bit of improvement. Hopefully she keeps getting better. Starks/Anthony was pretty good, Anthony is a good talent, I'm not really feeling Starks yet though. And Cage/Pillman was exactly what it needed to be. Pillman didn't even last 3 minutes lol. Taz/Excalibur really don't care how their commentary comes off, they're just joking around and breaking kayfabe the whole time lol. I guess it doesn't matter seeing as its just Dark.


----------



## Unityring

As others have mentioned Robert Anthony is a pretty good worker ,can really get a good match out of most opponents.
This is very petty lol but they really need to put some more work into most wrestlers entrance graphic (I know pretty insignificant)


----------



## thorn123

Brandi / Allie : decent match. These wrestlers are over with me
Starks: don’t like him as match as some other people, but don’t mind him. Decent match.
Stunt/Naka: nope 
Dark order: not a big fan, but growing on me. I like Hobbs
Luther: nope
JE: love these guys. Lucha for champ
Cage: really good ... but I want Pillman to be big time in the future


----------



## CM Buck

@Chip Chipperson what the hell man? You explicitly said pillman and cage would get 15 minutes and cage would look bad for failing to beat someone who lost to spears in 5 minutes.

It lasted 3 minutes and was a squash!


----------



## Mercian

RACHE CHANEL&DIAMANTE VS NITEMARE SISTERS

Rache chanel is awful not ready for book let alone TV ! Awful match thank goodness Allie/Rhodes have personality if not skill it saved this

RICKY STARKS vs ROBERT ANTHONY

Anthony is pretty decent, this was a good match and Starks is a believable cocky heel, a potential really good aquisition for the company if booked right, he has it! 

DEAN,ALONSO,&HOBBS vs DARK ORDER

Did nothing for me really, at least the Worlds most boring wrestler and black hole of charisma didnt show up

NAKAZAWA vs MARKO STUNT

I could take both these guys full of flu and a blindfold 

LUTHOR &SERPENTICO vs BRADY PIERCE &PINEAPPLE PETE

Pierce does have a look maybe a masked return one day (not Dark Order!), it was OK

JURASSIC EXPRESS vs Avalon and Cutler

Fun enjoyable match, Leva Bates huracanrana was immense, wondering how Avalon/Cutler would get over with a live audience? Few cheers I reckon

CAGE vs PILLMAN JR

Cage is superb, hope he wins the gold, Pillman JR needs wins, he was just a jobber here, lots of talent

Lot better episode than last week


----------



## CM Buck

Johnny silver reminds me of Jaimie noble a bit


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Women’s tag - skipped 95%. The 5% I saw made me think Brandi and Allie are getting better

Starks / Ego - Ego is the perfect jobber. He made Starks look good while still being believable himself. This is the first time I was starting to ‘get’ what others see in Starks. I’m not there yet though

DO / 3-man - This went a bit too long and I kinda zoned out. I’m guessing to give Hobbs a little more ring time as he’s very green. but I think there is a future for him. They can just sign the Captain now and give him a win. I like the guy

Naka / Stunt - I like Stunt’s kicks - he puts his whole body behind them. Short match. Wasn’t really ‘fun’ though. Just ‘there’

Luther match - still looking green after being 50. Guy needs to go. Serpentico on the other hand is great. He is also the first of the jobbers who now has a win

JE v Dragon Librarians - fun match. Liked this. Cutler / Avalon are gelling more and more

Cage v Pillman - was what it was. Wish Pillman lasted around 2 min longer. But people hate AEW doing long matches, soo.... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> Johnny silver reminds me of Jaimie noble a bit


That sorta weird, funny short intense dude 

I see it


----------



## Erik.

TD Stinger said:


> Briefly turned into Dark. Gotta say, Taz and Excalibur really don't give a shit on this show do they.


I think they're the best tag team duo in the company, personally.

Think they actually work well together.


----------



## CM Buck

It saddens me that Luther has more wins than the Cap'n and Griff


----------



## TD Stinger

Erik. said:


> I think they're the best tag team duo in the company, personally.
> 
> Think they actually work well together.


I'm not saying they don't work well together, they do. But whenever I watch Dark nowadays with them on, they mockingly call the action and joke throughout the entire show. I mean it's Dark, so it's not a big deal. But you can't really invest in a show when the commentary team isn't invested.


----------



## Erik.

TD Stinger said:


> I'm not saying they don't work well together, they do. But whenever I watch Dark nowadays with them on, they mockingly call the action and joke throughout the entire show. I mean it's Dark, so it's not a big deal. But you can't really invest in a show when the commentary team isn't invested.


That's fair.

No idea why I called them a tag team duo either, ha!


----------



## ProjectGargano

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Women’s tag - skipped 95%. The 5% I saw made me think Brandi and Allie are getting better
> 
> Starks / Ego - Ego is the perfect jobber. He made Starks look good while still being believable himself. This is the first time I was starting to ‘get’ what others see in Starks. I’m not there yet though
> 
> DO / 3-man - This went a bit too long and I kinda zoned out. I’m guessing to give Hobbs a little more ring time as he’s very green. but I think there is a future for him. They can just sign the Captain now and give him a win. I like the guy
> 
> Naka / Stunt - I like Stunt’s kicks - he puts his whole body behind them. Short match. Wasn’t really ‘fun’ though. Just ‘there’
> 
> Luther match - still looking green after being 50. Guy needs to go. Serpentico on the other hand is great. He is also the first of the jobbers who now has a win
> 
> JE v Dragon Librarians - fun match. Liked this. Cutler / Avalon are gelling more and more
> 
> Cage v Pillman - was what it was. Wish Pillman lasted around 2 min longer. But people hate AEW doing long matches, soo.... 🤷‍♂️


Alan Angels have won already.


----------



## zkorejo

Really?.. Drill Claw City?.. Then Cage doing a F5... How is this not a blatant Lesnar rip-off? I am officially uninterested in Brian Cage and Taz now.


----------



## RiverFenix

Whoever decided to put Alan Angels in the Dark Order should be kicked off creative.


----------



## Dizzie

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Whoever decided to put Alan Angels in the Dark Order should be kicked off creative.


Yeah I dont get that and for me personally I like silver and think he could do better than this gimmick,I wish they would just end the whole fucking thing now, it's doing not one guy in the group any favours,not even brodie


----------



## Dizzie

Saw the stunt/nakawawa match and it was everything I imagined it would ha ha.

See there are some small redeeming qualities to nakawawa because he's not supposed to be taken seriously and is just there for the purpose of humour (though done badly).

Stunt on the other hand is far more embarrassing to watch because he actually wrestles like as if we are suppose to take him seriously in the ring.

I would like to know which idiot made the call to sign him


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Firefromthegods said:


> @Chip Chipperson what the hell man? You explicitly said pillman and cage would get 15 minutes and cage would look bad for failing to beat someone who lost to spears in 5 minutes.
> 
> It lasted 3 minutes and was a squash!


Angry aussies herp derp derp


----------



## $Dolladrew$

zkorejo said:


> Really?.. Drill Claw City?.. Then Cage doing a F5... How is this not a blatant Lesnar rip-off? I am officially uninterested in Brian Cage and Taz now.


It's an f10


----------



## CM Buck

$Dolladrew$ said:


> It's an f10


No. The f10 is wardlows move. Brian cage has specifically said he uses the f5 as a tribute to Brock.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Firefromthegods said:


> No. The f10 is wardlows move. Brian cage has specifically said he uses the f5 as a tribute to Brock.


You are correct sir


----------



## Piers

Who's Luther? I know he was supposed to be in Brandi's aborted stable but I had never seen him before AEW and he really looks like a waste of space so far.


----------



## El Hammerstone

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Who's Luther? I know he was supposed to be in Brandi's aborted stable but I had never seen him before AEW and he really looks like a waste of space so far.


He's a "Japanese Deathmatch legend" from the early 90's, and yes, he is a waste of space.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Luther was promoted as some deathmatch legend (Hence the quotation marks from Hammerstone) but me being an absolutely huge wrestling fan the majority of my life had never heard of him. I did research him only to find out that he was like some mid tier monster gaijin from FMW in the 1990's. He was only there for 3 years.

It'd kind of be like calling Gillberg a WWF legend and having him run around on TV. Luther is there because he's a friend of Jericho


----------



## CM Buck

Chip Chipperson said:


> Luther was promoted as some deathmatch legend (Hence the quotation marks from Hammerstone) but me being an absolutely huge wrestling fan the majority of my life had never heard of him. I did research him only to find out that he was like some mid tier monster gaijin from FMW in the 1990's. He was only there for 3 years.
> 
> It'd kind of be like calling Gillberg a WWF legend and having him run around on TV. Luther is there because he's a friend of Jericho


Fuck man frontier was dope. I hate garbage wrestling for the sake of garbage but that promotion was fantastic


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Firefromthegods said:


> Fuck man frontier was dope. I hate garbage wrestling for the sake of garbage but that promotion was fantastic


Yeah, I have nothing against FMW itself. Was pleased to see it return a few years back.


----------



## CM Buck

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yeah, I have nothing against FMW itself. Was pleased to see it return a few years back.


Though signing uncle fester is a huge black mark for them


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Luther is Jericho’s nepotism hire - nothing more and nothing less. For AEW’s sake i hope his backstage work is better than his in-ring

because again, how you can still look green at 50 is beyond me

also..... put your f’kn tongue back in your mouth!

i have to admit though, the high pitch screams does make me lol a little


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Luther is Jericho’s nepotism hire - nothing more and nothing less. For AEW’s sake i hope his backstage work is better than his in-ring
> 
> because again, how you can still look green at 50 is beyond me
> 
> also..... put your f’kn tongue back in your mouth!
> 
> i have to admit though, the high pitch screams does make me lol a little


I'd prefer him going full uncle fester. If you are a young boy uncle fester was from the Addams family and always managed to blow himself up.

Since he used to work with frontier martial arts wrestling and they used explosive boards he can bring those back and every time he goes near them they explode.

I know in 2020 that might trigger some people but I'd laugh my ass off. I think you can work with explosives tastefully


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Firefromthegods said:


> I'd prefer him going full uncle fester. If you are a young boy uncle fester was from the Addams family and always managed to blow himself up.
> 
> Since he used to work with frontier martial arts wrestling and they used explosive boards he can bring those back and every time he goes near them they explode.
> 
> I know in 2020 that might trigger some people but I'd laugh my ass off. I think you can work with explosives tastefully


I'm all for an explosives match if AEW actually has a real legitimate reason for one. Like a multi month blood feud and blowing one another up is the only solution to the war.

Knowing AEW they'd give it away in 4 weeks flat and the dude who got blown up would be back on TV the next week normal as ever.


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm all for an explosives match if AEW actually has a real legitimate reason for one. Like a multi month blood feud and blowing one another up is the only solution to the war.
> 
> Knowing AEW they'd give it away in 4 weeks flat and the dude who got blown up would be back on TV the next week normal as ever.


People would laugh once, and they’d turn it into a 3 Stooges gag, running the same joke over and over and over and over.


----------



## CM Buck

bdon said:


> People would laugh once, and they’d turn it into a 3 Stooges gag, running the same joke over and over and over and over.


Luther is a stooge. The only value he has is being an idiot who screams. So why not just nuke himself once a month? You hire a garbage wrestler you use them like garbage


----------



## Aedubya

No word on this weeks lineup?


----------



## CM Buck

Aedubya said:


> No word on this weeks lineup?


Nope. They usually release the lineup Sunday I think.


----------



## Dizzie

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Luther is Jericho’s nepotism hire - nothing more and nothing less. For AEW’s sake i hope his backstage work is better than his in-ring
> 
> because again, how you can still look green at 50 is beyond me
> 
> also..... put your f’kn tongue back in your mouth!
> 
> i have to admit though, the high pitch screams does make me lol a little


Khan needs to grow a back bone and say no to the evps more, having someone as green as luther in the ring is unfair and counter productive in helping improve new talent's in ring ability, you need good hand's to guide them.

I get the vibe too often with aew that the inmates are getting a little too much of a run of the asylum.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dizzie said:


> Khan needs to grow a back bone and say no to the evps more, having someone as green as luther in the ring is unfair and counter productive in helping improve new talent's in ring ability, you need good hand's to guide them.
> 
> I get the vibe too often with aew that the inmates are getting a little too much of a run of the asylum.


piss off with that backbone noise

luther is a jericho friend - hire is a favour to him

doing a favour is sometimes good business / nothing about backbones

doesn’t make Luther any better - which is why he’s on dark


----------



## Chip Chipperson

LifeInCattleClass said:


> piss off with that backbone noise
> 
> luther is a jericho friend - hire is a favour to him
> 
> doing a favour is sometimes good business / nothing about backbones
> 
> doesn’t make Luther any better - which is why he’s on dark


You guys always seem to lean on it being just Dark and Dark not mattering but imagine if AEW cut the 15-20 regulars on Dark who suck and signed 15-20 of the best future stars in wrestling and put them there? Kind of like an NXT for AEW but it's online. They could have the hottest wrestling show on the internet.

Dizzie is right in that Khan should've said no to Luther. He's Jericho's mate who cares? Catch up socially and be friends away from wrestling. Take Luther's money and give it to a veteran that can come in and actually help the young guys out.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> You guys always seem to lean on it being just Dark and Dark not mattering but imagine if AEW cut the 15-20 regulars on Dark who suck and signed 15-20 of the best future stars in wrestling and put them there? Kind of like an NXT for AEW but it's online. They could have the hottest wrestling show on the internet.
> 
> Dizzie is right in that Khan should've said no to Luther. He's Jericho's mate who cares? Catch up socially and be friends away from wrestling. Take Luther's money and give it to a veteran that can come in and actually help the young guys out.


do you have any idea of his value away from the ring?

know what he does?


----------



## ProjectGargano

There is no lineup for this tuesday?


----------



## Aedubya

I prefer they didnt announce the lineup tbh


----------



## El Hammerstone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285250616395210755
Poor Shida. Other than that, not a bad card.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Starks/ Hobbs should be cool.


----------



## RiverFenix

Former WWE developmental Tino Sabbitelli is "Sabby" which is interesting.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Ego v Darby
Starks v Hobbs (who looks badass in that photo)
BnB v Library dragons

should be good

rest is meh - i don’t think i’ll ever watch poor Shida having to face Chanel


----------



## ProjectGargano

The newcomers are Tino Sabatelli (ex-NXT talent) and Aaron Solow (Bailey fiancée)


----------



## taker1986

My girl Shida = Me watching. If she manages to get a good match out of that Rach Chenel she deserves to be wrestler of the year.


----------



## Chris22

Brady Pierce & Tino Sabbatelli on the same team? I'll be watching like


----------



## Oracle

Man they must be struggling to even find enhancement talent if this Chanel chick keeps getting a gig.

Looks like Diamante has been signed to a contract


----------



## El Hammerstone

Oracle said:


> Man they must be struggling to even find enhancement talent if this Chanel chick keeps getting a gig.


God, I hope this isn't an indication that they actually see something in her.


----------



## JBLGOAT

Kilynn Kynn versus diamante is the only match i'm really looking forward too. Actually evenly matched.

Cutler/Avalan have characters but when is the story going anywhere?????????? When are they going to fight or become good?

All the other jobbers have no stories. Griff Garrison has something on BTE where he looks like Jungle Boy

Best friends no storyline. Why should I care? There's a chance some storyline could happen.

Scorpio Sky along with the rest of SCU haven't had any storyline stuff other than dark order.

Shida versus jobber blegh unless it starts something.

Ricky Starks and Darby Allin are the only two people here who should really be facing jobbers.

Usually dark turns out better than expected but I pretty much can count on SCU to always be boring and have no story advancement.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ego v Darby
> Starks v Hobbs (who looks badass in that photo)
> BnB v Library dragons
> 
> should be good
> 
> rest is meh - i don’t think i’ll ever watch poor Shida having to face Chanel


I honestly think they are letting chanel go with Shida to see if she thinks she has anything positive lol.

Chanel is worse then Luthor


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I honestly think they are letting chanel go with Shida to see if she thinks she has anything positive lol.
> 
> Chanel is worse then Luthor


hold up now 

luther is pretty f’kn bad

.....Chanel is pretty bad too

... maybe you have a point


----------



## Prosper

Oracle said:


> Man they must be struggling to even find enhancement talent if this Chanel chick keeps getting a gig.
> 
> Looks like Diamante has been signed to a contract


Ivelisse next for a contract please.



El Hammerstone said:


> God, I hope this isn't an indication that they actually see something in her.


Brandi probably loves her


----------



## RiverFenix

Ivelisse and Jack Evans are already in a twitter spat as Jack commented that Ivenisse is the reason he quit Lucha Underground and was allowed to by LU management who otherwise never let talent out of contracts when he promised to go quietly, and Ivelisse accused him of yelling in her face and wanting to fight her and she was sticking up for herself in match planning blah, blah. 

Ivelisse has burned bridges wherever she has been and always seems to think it's not her fault and she's just "opinionated" and "standing up for herself".


----------



## Prosper

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Ivelisse and Jack Evans are already in a twitter spat as Jack commented that Ivenisse is the reason he quit Lucha Underground and was allowed to by LU management who otherwise never let talent out of contracts when he promised to go quietly, and Ivelisse accused him of yelling in her face and wanting to fight her and she was sticking up for herself in match planning blah, blah.
> 
> Ivelisse has burned bridges wherever she has been and always seems to think it's not her fault and she's just "opinionated" and "standing up for herself".


Damn this woman has heat everywhere she goes, she’s too good of a talent for all that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Ivelisse seems like a hand-full

not the sort of headache that is worth it for her supposed ‘star-power’

its a shame, cause she’s a decent wrestler


----------



## El Hammerstone

They'd better not pass on a talent like Ivelisse because of something like this; these are adult professionals in what is meant to be a merit based company, not a feelings factory.

God, I've had colleagues in the past that I've absolutely despised, but I fucking learned to deal with it and focus on the work that needed to be done. Talent should be the main priority.


----------



## Erik.

Sabatelli was glorious as a heel you wanted to punch. Partnering him with Pierce is smart. 

Really hope he can stay fit.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

LifeInCattleClass said:


> hold up now
> 
> luther is pretty f’kn bad
> 
> .....Chanel is pretty bad too
> 
> ... maybe you have a point


I mean chanel has honestly shown about the same potential as Luthor....but Luthor being so old and still green as cow shit is ridiculous.Chanel has had multiple botches in her matches and seriously limits whoever works with her.

On the other hand Luthor is so bad he made Kazarian struggle to put on a competent match.......but swole had to carry chanel too.

Luthor is the worst male talent, chanel is the worst female talent. If Shida cant get a decent match Chanel has nothing.TBH I already think she has nothing,her character is as bad as her in ring work.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Erik. said:


> Sabatelli was glorious as a heel you wanted to punch. Partnering him with Pierce is smart.
> 
> Really hope he can stay fit.


Dude I really like pierce and Robert Anthony both could be made into solid midcard heels but both need slight look makeovers.Pierce could be the arrogant good looking pretty boy heel, and Anthony could be the intense mean heel.

I've never seen the new guy looking forward to seeing what hes got.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

El Hammerstone said:


> They'd better not pass on a talent like Ivelisse because of something like this; these are adult professionals in what is meant to be a merit based company, not a feelings factory.
> 
> God, I've had colleagues in the past that I've absolutely despised, but I fucking learned to deal with it and focus on the work that needed to be done. Talent should be the main priority.


Shes already got a match so it's up to her to make the most of it,I love ivelisse.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I mean chanel has honestly shown about the same potential as Luthor....but Luthor being so old and still green as cow shit is ridiculous.Chanel has had multiple botches in her matches and seriously limits whoever works with her.
> 
> On the other hand Luthor is so bad he made Kazarian struggle to put on a competent match.......but swole had to carry chanel too.
> 
> Luthor is the worst male talent, chanel is the worst female talent. If Shida cant get a decent match Chanel has nothing.TBH I already think she has nothing,her character is as bad as her in ring work.


when you have a bad, botchy match with Kaz - then you’re hopless


----------



## Chan Hung

My TWO Cents: I wish Dark was less predictable. It's got yes an old school 'over' guy vs a jobber but it's a must miss for me. Give me more unpredictability. To me its so bland. Sorry just my thoughts.


----------



## Cult03

Chan Hung said:


> My TWO Cents: I wish Dark was less predictable. It's got yes an old school 'over' guy vs a jobber but it's a must miss for me. Give me more unpredictability. To me its so bland. Sorry just my thoughts.


I kinda wish Dark was like their developmental where wrestlers aren't necessarily "contracted" but independent talents they're trying to gauge interest and opinions on and if they blow up on Twitter or whatever they know what the public thinks about them. I've enjoyed a lot of the indie talent they've brought in for the show.


----------



## NXT Only

Chan Hung said:


> My TWO Cents: I wish Dark was less predictable. It's got yes an old school 'over' guy vs a jobber but it's a must miss for me. Give me more unpredictability. To me its so bland. Sorry just my thoughts.


I can see that, you definitely know what's going to happen 99% of the time. However with AEW not wanting to run through match ups/do rematches it makes sense to give guys wins so when they enter a program they have some sort of momentum.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Cult03 said:


> I kinda wish Dark was like their developmental where wrestlers aren't necessarily "contracted" but independent talents they're trying to gauge interest and opinions on and if they blow up on Twitter or whatever they know what the public thinks about them. I've enjoyed a lot of the indie talent they've brought in for the show.


That's kinda what it is though.They do have some of the contracted roster on sometimes but alot of the matches are using unsigned talent to give tryouts and to help some of the greener guys get work in.

They've got a few people who've become regulars on dark that I like quite a bit.


----------



## Cult03

$Dolladrew$ said:


> That's kinda what it is though.They do have some of the contracted roster on sometimes but alot of the matches are using unsigned talent to give tryouts and to help some of the greener guys get work in.
> 
> They've got a few people who've become regulars on dark that I like quite a bit.


Yeah what I meant to say is that I want it to stay that way. I like the exposure they're giving to indie talent. If you know my posts here (not what the AEW super fans will tell you) you'd know I follow indie wrestling pretty deeply, so it's cool to see these names pop up on Dark. I've posted huge lists for Cody to find on his Youtube deep dives, including names like Will Hobbs. I want it to continue being what it has been


----------



## Aedubya

Anthony needs to ditch the cape


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Aedubya said:


> Anthony needs to ditch the cape


he really does

i’m kinda warming to him - the guy can put a decent match together

almost the perfect jobber


----------



## RiverFenix

Anthony likely has toiled in the indies because he tries to be something he's not in the ring. The best character is you with the volume turned way up. Where is the flashy ego aspect of Anthony? He wears that gear into the ring, referred to as Ego Anthony and then wrestled as a bland grinder vet in the ring - a total disconnect. He looks like a dad wearing his kids dress up clothes coming to the ring - hell that would be a MUCH better explanation, he wears that stuff because his kid designed it/picked it out for him. Puts some sympathy heat on him - the dad willing to look silly to make his kid happy.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Anthony likely has toiled in the indies because he tries to be something he's not in the ring. The best character is you with the volume turned way up. Where is the flashy ego aspect of Anthony? He wears that gear into the ring, referred to as Ego Anthony and then wrestled as a bland grinder vet in the ring - a total disconnect. He looks like a dad wearing his kids dress up clothes coming to the ring - hell that would be a MUCH better explanation, he wears that stuff because his kid designed it/picked it out for him. Puts some sympathy heat on him - the dad willing to look silly to make his kid happy.


that’s actually pretty good

he’s been leaning towards a ‘doing it for my kids’ / ‘one last chance’ character on twitter

fits him better and fits in with what you said here


----------



## NXT Only

Cult03 said:


> If you know my posts here (not what the AEW super fans will tell you)


Was that a snipe? lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he really does
> 
> i’m kinda warming to him - the guy can put a decent match together
> 
> almost the perfect jobber


I've been saying he needs a character overhaul the first match I seen of his.

The costume does not fit him whatsoever.He reminds me of a smaller bad news barrett with his facial expressions. If they just have him more of a menacing intense look like a mean heel,he would be perfect. 

He has some cool unique offense and gives off an intense vibe but the outfit does nothing for the character. 

Same with brady pierce make him into a good looking egotistical ,heel.The golden boots are sweet just get him to give off more of a full of himself vibe and he is a great mid card heel just like Anthony.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Cult03 said:


> Yeah what I meant to say is that I want it to stay that way. I like the exposure they're giving to indie talent. If you know my posts here (not what the AEW super fans will tell you) you'd know I follow indie wrestling pretty deeply, so it's cool to see these names pop up on Dark. I've posted huge lists for Cody to find on his Youtube deep dives, including names like Will Hobbs. I want it to continue being what it has been


Oh yeah absolutely nothing needs to change about DARK it's perfect as is on YouTube, it fully serves its purpose I love it.


----------



## Cult03

NXT Only said:


> Was that a snipe? lol


Was that sentence short enough for you to actually read? I'd defend myself but you'll neglect to read it so you can live in your little victim bubble.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Trent is ready 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285650692485644290


----------



## NXT Only

Cult03 said:


> Was that sentence short enough for you to actually read? I'd defend myself but you'll neglect to read it so you can live in your little victim bubble.


Victim? lol relax, I'll discuss almost anything with you but I just aint reading too much. Not unless its informative or creative like Chip re-booking FFTF.


----------



## TD Stinger

Tino had potential back in NXT. Dude was a heat magnet for that Full Sail crowd.

Don't think he'll amount to much without a crowd to boo him honestly.


----------



## 10gizzle

Weirdly a fan of this show. Don't know why,


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

10gizzle said:


> Weirdly a fan of this show. Don't know why,


i like watching DARK on a 30min delay - i skip the stuff i don‘t like and watch the rest

and i’m starting to get some DARK favourites like Brady, Serpentico, Hobbs, Shawn Dean

it is inoffensive timewasting when nothing else is on


----------



## Oracle

That code red Diamante did was sick.


----------



## Oracle

Damn Ricky and Brian cage as a duo? 

im down for that


----------



## Cult03

I think we've seen enough of Rache Chanel at this point to know she doesn't have a place on this show, or any other show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Man, that Darby / Ego match was good.

shows immediately why Darby is top tier + Ego performs as expected, making Darby look great

Been expecting Taz / Starks since the fist bumps two weeks In a row and the Taz pose Starks kept doing.

good job AEW, you’re getting me interested in a dude I did not rate at all


----------



## Jazminator

I really love Ricky Starks. It will be interesting to see how he does with Taz.

That Rache Chanel fella is seriously miscast as a Paris model-type. Marko Stunt as the Incredible Hulk would be more believable.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Jazminator said:


> I really love Ricky Starks. It will be interesting to see how he does with Taz.
> 
> That Rache Chanel fella is seriously miscast as a Paris model-type. Marko Stunt as the Incredible Hulk would be more believable.


i skipped that Chanel match

as always, a 30min watch delay is your friend


----------



## taker1986

Quick thoughts. 

I really like Diamante, King also has some potential, she must be easily the tallest woman AEW has, she must be close to 6 feet. 

Shida/Chanel wasn't great. Did I hear them right that Chanel has 9 years of experience. I mean if she's that bad after 9 years them maybe this isn't for her. She looked like she sandbagged Shida for that Falcon arrow as well at the end. 

Scorpio Sky impresses me every time I see him. I can easily see him in the TNT title picture next year, has some potential. 

Taz stable with Cage and Starks also has potential. I actually called Starks being Taz's other client during his match with Hobbs. 

Hobbs I think is another one with big potential. I didn't know that story with his brother taking a bullet for him, pretty sad story. 

Pretty good overall. 

Oh one more thing. Brandi and Allie pretty much teased in that promo that we're getting a womens tag team division. I really think they need to sort out there depth in their singles division before they even think about a tag team division. Walk before you can run so to speak.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Scorpio getting the ‘main eventer extended S’ treatment


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Hello fellow AEW fans it's time once again for my thoughts on tonight's DARK.Lets get right to it as I quite enjoyed the bulk of tonight's action.


Before the first match even starts Taz hints around at having a new client.....hmmm interesting. 


Rache Chanel vs Hikaru Shida

Talk about a mismatch, you got the best and worst in the same ring lol.Nothing new from Chanel just Shitty look,Shitty selling,and shitty talent.Oh my god.....she is the female Luthor,she looks this bad after 9 years of wrestling.Thisvis the first match from Shida I thought was lackluster and it's only because Chanel limits her opponents so much.this match was completely missable hopefully this is the last we see of her.


Kip Sabian vs Corey Hollis

Never a bad thing when penelope is on the screen.Sabian is starting to play his smug,pretty boy heel character better.Between the in match antics and the actual turned up aggression it's working IMO.Hollis is a decent worker he can sell well and the moonsault enziguiri was pretty slick but needs a bit of work tbh.Decent match not a banger but it was ok and showcased sabian well.


Nitemare Sisters working out with Dustin in Jaguars stadium was good.The girls were smoking hot and brandi is getting better at promos.Allie is always good at being catty ,it served its purpose showing they are working hard but still are bickering. Is Brandi hinting at a womans tag division? Let's hope not.


Brady Pierce and Sabby vs Bestfriends 

Pierce and Sabby look good as a tag team,Pierces attire finally looks good with the gold highlights matching the boots.Sabby plays a great arrogant bastard and that'd just off his walkout....hmmm we got something here.Oh yeah Sabby is a keeper, excellent character work the trash talk was great to go along with great skills and selling ability.Pierce is finally showing some personality getting a mean streak in him,I've vocally been a fan and he proved me right again tonight.Best Friends looked good as usual executing well.Solid match I enjoyed quite a bit.


Ricky Starks vs Will Hobbs

Starks video and music are sweet and he's starting to play up more of the cocky attitude he's known for I'm loving it.Hobbs has a good look and some good powerful offense he sells his strength very well but is still technically lacking.Starks mocking Hobbs was funny his character is blossoming and his talent is on point everything was perfection.Starks just showed he can hit his finisher on nearly anyone......excellent display of power.great match and showcase for Starks looks like a future star.


Scorpio Sky vs Aaron Solow

Solow is apparently the BF of some WWE female wrestler.Hes got a decent look and sells well.Not bad offensively kind of slow paced but spurts of intensity.Scorpio looks flawless as usual very good putting for him very smooth.Good match I enjoyed.


Kilynn king vs Diamante

King looks like a crazy woman ....oh wait that's her schtick lol queen of crazy ok.Dismante looks cool and unique I like her entrance.Decent reversal segments both looked competent but slightly a step slow.Diamante has some cool vicious offense and is agile. King constantly screaming is annoying and she tends to oversell stuff.Nice Finish by Diamante good outting for her not so much king who looked robotic.decent match but not great. (Tomorrow vs ivelisse sweet!!)


Robert Anthony vs Darby Allin

I missed Darby good to see him back.Anthony exudes intensity but his outfit doesn't benefit his character.Good job by Taz playing up the tention and rivalry with Allin.I liked the start to the match,Anthony fully displaying the intense heel characteristics I've been talking about.Dude that thing where he rolled darby around before slamming him with his legs was AWESOME.Great intense back and forth match with Darby targeting the arm fouling the commentary bringing up the moxley finish.Taz discs good job furthering the darby feud storyline. Great match good action and storytelling......wait what here comes Cage....oh fuck he just tossed darby like a ragdoll.OH FUCK RICKY STARKS WAS THE NEW CLIENT TAZ HINTED AT FUCK YEAH!!!!

Butcher & Blade vs Avalon and Cutler

Love me some B&B looking extra pissed off tonight.Cutler is really looking good as of late that continued tonight. Avalon's selling is entertaining and his skills are coming along nicely. Oh they are starting to argue and miscue again looks like the storyline might arch soon.LMAO Taz just made one of the funniest comments on accident....saying avalon is deceptively heavy below the waistline LMAO.whoa sweet flying over the rope tagout by cutler.ok yeah definetly showing Avalon and cutler not getting along the split is inevitable but I'll be sad lol.Fun match great action and story furthering.Poor Avalon got murdered on the outside after the match. 


Dynamite tomorrow looks good cheers!!





S


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Hello fellow AEW fans it's time once again for my thoughts on tonight's DARK.Lets get right to it as I quite enjoyed the bulk of tonight's action.
> 
> 
> Before the first match even starts Taz hints around at having a new client.....hmmm interesting.
> 
> 
> Rache Chanel vs Hikaru Shida
> 
> Talk about a mismatch, you got the best and worst in the same ring lol.Nothing new from Chanel just Shitty look,Shitty selling,and shitty talent.Oh my god.....she is the female Luthor,she looks this bad after 9 years of wrestling.Thisvis the first match from Shida I thought was lackluster and it's only because Chanel limits her opponents so much.this match was completely missable hopefully this is the last we see of her.
> 
> 
> Kip Sabian vs Corey Hollis
> 
> Never a bad thing when penelope is on the screen.Sabian is starting to play his smug,pretty boy heel character better.Between the in match antics and the actual turned up aggression it's working IMO.Hollis is a decent worker he can sell well and the moonsault enziguiri was pretty slick but needs a bit of work tbh.Decent match not a banger but it was ok and showcased sabian well.
> 
> 
> Nitemare Sisters working out with Dustin in Jaguars stadium was good.The girls were smoking hot and brandi is getting better at promos.Allie is always good at being catty ,it served its purpose showing they are working hard but still are bickering. Is Brandi hinting at a womans tag division? Let's hope not.
> 
> 
> Brady Pierce and Sabby vs Bestfriends
> 
> Pierce and Sabby look good as a tag team,Pierces attire finally looks good with the gold highlights matching the boots.Sabby plays a great arrogant bastard and that'd just off his walkout....hmmm we got something here.Oh yeah Sabby is a keeper, excellent character work the trash talk was great to go along with great skills and selling ability.Pierce is finally showing some personality getting a mean streak in him,I've vocally been a fan and he proved me right again tonight.Best Friends looked good as usual executing well.Solid match I enjoyed quite a bit.
> 
> 
> Ricky Starks vs Will Hobbs
> 
> Starks video and music are sweet and he's starting to play up more of the cocky attitude he's known for I'm loving it.Hobbs has a good look and some good powerful offense he sells his strength very well but is still technically lacking.Starks mocking Hobbs was funny his character is blossoming and his talent is on point everything was perfection.Starks just showed he can hit his finisher on nearly anyone......excellent display of power.great match and showcase for Starks looks like a future star.
> 
> 
> Scorpio Sky vs Aaron Solow
> 
> Solow is apparently the BF of some WWE female wrestler.Hes got a decent look and sells well.Not bad offensively kind of slow paced but spurts of intensity.Scorpio looks flawless as usual very good putting for him very smooth.Good match I enjoyed.
> 
> 
> Kilynn king vs Diamante
> 
> King looks like a crazy woman ....oh wait that's her schtick lol queen of crazy ok.Dismante looks cool and unique I like her entrance.Decent reversal segments both looked competent but slightly a step slow.Diamante has some cool vicious offense and is agile. King constantly screaming is annoying and she tends to oversell stuff.Nice Finish by Diamante good outting for her not so much king who looked robotic.decent match but not great. (Tomorrow vs ivelisse sweet!!)
> 
> 
> Robert Anthony vs Darby Allin
> 
> I missed Darby good to see him back.Anthony exudes intensity but his outfit doesn't benefit his character.Good job by Taz playing up the tention and rivalry with Allin.I liked the start to the match,Anthony fully displaying the intense heel characteristics I've been talking about.Dude that thing where he rolled darby around before slamming him with his legs was AWESOME.Great intense back and forth match with Darby targeting the arm fouling the commentary bringing up the moxley finish.Taz discs good job furthering the darby feud storyline. Great match good action and storytelling......wait what here comes Cage....oh fuck he just tossed darby like a ragdoll.OH FUCK RICKY STARKS WAS THE NEW CLIENT TAZ HINTED AT FUCK YEAH!!!!
> 
> Butcher & Blade vs Avalon and Cutler
> 
> Love me some B&B looking extra pissed off tonight.Cutler is really looking good as of late that continued tonight. Avalon's selling is entertaining and his skills are coming along nicely. Oh they are starting to argue and miscue again looks like the storyline might arch soon.LMAO Taz just made one of the funniest comments on accident....saying avalon is deceptively heavy below the waistline LMAO.whoa sweet flying over the rope tagout by cutler.ok yeah definetly showing Avalon and cutler not getting along the split is inevitable but I'll be sad lol.Fun match great action and story furthering.Poor Avalon got murdered on the outside after the match.
> 
> 
> Dynamite tomorrow looks good cheers!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S


very good write-up mate

agree with most everything


----------



## $Dolladrew$

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Anthony likely has toiled in the indies because he tries to be something he's not in the ring. The best character is you with the volume turned way up. Where is the flashy ego aspect of Anthony? He wears that gear into the ring, referred to as Ego Anthony and then wrestled as a bland grinder vet in the ring - a total disconnect. He looks like a dad wearing his kids dress up clothes coming to the ring - hell that would be a MUCH better explanation, he wears that stuff because his kid designed it/picked it out for him. Puts some sympathy heat on him - the dad willing to look silly to make his kid happy.


He shined on DARK tonight. BUT......I'm fully on board with his outfit being shit.He can believably sell as an intense heel just give him some decent tights and it'd do wonders for his character.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Cult03 said:


> I think we've seen enough of Rache Chanel at this point to know she doesn't have a place on this show, or any other show.


I fully was saying that earlier bro and that was before I knew she's this bad after 9 years.I honestly think they put Shida in there to see if Channel had any positive attributes and the answer is a resounding NO.If Shida can't put on a competent match its definetly the opponent.

Please let this be the last of female Luthor.


----------



## Prosper

Only watched 3 matches this week.

-Scorpio Sky is racking up them wins huh? They're trying to get his winning record up as he has been on DARK every week. I love his tribute to Kobe and Gianna on his titantron video. Made me an even bigger fan of him. 

-Loving Diamante, can't wait to see her match with Ivelisse tomorrow.

-Darby Allin is back! Great to see him. Actually had a good match with Robert Anthony. 

Can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## Purple Haze

Good to see Darby back, his match was the best for me, the Cage feud will be good. 
The tag matches and Starks vs Hobbs are worthy watching.


----------



## K4L318

Cult03 said:


> I think we've seen enough of Rache Chanel at this point to know she doesn't have a place on this show, or any other show.


who is dat chick and why is she on a professional wrestling roster against Hikaru Shida the AEW Women's Champ? do dem fools not realize this as bad as booking Brandon Cutler against Jon Moxley?


----------



## CM Buck

I love this new stable of tazzes. Instantly reminds me of hurt business except starks can talk lol. Everything involving starks Darby cage and Anthony and hobbs was fantastic.

My only complaint is that the library dragons should have happened before this and dark ends with cage and starks standing tall


----------



## Mercian

Anthony is good, think the enhancement matches often make that talent look too strong? Shida should have beaten her oppenent in three minutes, it makes the stars often look too weak beating a jobber in ten mins
Would it take Hulk Hogan 10 mins to beat Barry Horrowitz or Andre the Giant to beat Joey Maggs? Road Warriors V The Mulkeys?


----------



## CM Buck

Mercian said:


> Anthony is good, think the enhancement matches often make that talent look too strong? Shida should have beaten her oppenent in three minutes, it makes the stars often look too weak beating a jobber in ten mins
> Would it take Hulk Hogan 10 mins to beat Barry Horrowitz or Andre the Giant to beat Joey Maggs? Road Warriors V The Mulkeys?


Yeah that sky match went a little too long


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> I love this new stable of tazzes. Instantly reminds me of hurt business except starks can talk lol. Everything involving starks Darby cage and Anthony and hobbs was fantastic.
> 
> My only complaint is that the library dragons should have happened before this and dark ends with cage and starks standing tall


agreed, after that end i turned off / and then saw i still had 15 min to go

was like ‘what da fuq?’


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mercian said:


> Anthony is good, think the enhancement matches often make that talent look too strong? Shida should have beaten her oppenent in three minutes, it makes the stars often look too weak beating a jobber in ten mins
> Would it take Hulk Hogan 10 mins to beat Barry Horrowitz or Andre the Giant to beat Joey Maggs? Road Warriors V The Mulkeys?


it did take her too long

but I think we have to take into consideration the times - Shida basically gets a chance to wrestle twice in a 2 week block now

anything to keep ring ready - sometimes going 10 minutes with a bag of sand keeps you fresh

doing a 3 min squash isn’t needed for her character - she is established

doing a 10min match might be needed for her to keep sharp

just me playing devil’s advocate


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> agreed, after that end i turned off / and then saw i still had 15 min to go
> 
> was like ‘what da fuq?’


I'm just glad they found impact otherwise dem boys would be adding an extra 10 pages laughing at this booking blunder.


----------



## Erik.

I like the Starks/Cage duo. 

Hope it's more managerial and not a mouth piece because he certainly doesn't need one.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> I'm just glad they found impact otherwise dem boys would be adding an extra 10 pages laughing at this booking blunder.


lol, too true

Impact proved to be the ultimate saviour of us all - who knew?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> I like the Starks/Cage duo.
> 
> Hope it's more managerial and not a mouth piece because he certainly doesn't need one.


i think Starks is the TNT championship level guy in the relationship

might be a good tag team too

i wonder if they’ll add a lady as well - should be interesting

anybody who is a ‘smash-mouth’ type will work


----------



## thorn123

Dark is becoming must see ... makes dynamite even better


----------



## Oracle

DaveRA said:


> Dark is becoming must see ... makes dynamite even better


Honestly the past few weeks they have actually had stories on it and not just random matches. 

Its been pretty good viewing recently


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DaveRA said:


> Dark is becoming must see ... makes dynamite even better


more like 30% must-see 

but i take your point - the stuff on there i enjoy, i enjoy a lot


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Ps> isn’t it funny that everybody was moaning about Ego going 10min with Mox

and now here he is 5 weeks later and is legit?

legit jobber, sure - but legit


----------



## Dizzie

It's looking promising for starks, we are starting to see him show more of his personality in the ring and partnering up with tazz and cage, kinda think they have got the booking a bit backwards with starks though as I dont think his first appearance in aew should have been on the main show against cody for the TNT title, they should have built him up on dark like they are currently and then have him challenge cody for title.

Why is kip sabian dismissed by fans and aew by the looks of it as well as a main roster/show worthy guy? I like him and aesthetically him and Penelope look like a main show worthy duo especially compared to some of the guys that are always on the main show?

Robert Anthony, sabotelli and pierce remind me of the type of well built generic looking dudes in early 90's wcw but eventually became mid-top card guys and I can see that with all 3 guys tbh.

I've said it before but on so many occasions I watch dark and think there are dudes on dark playing the role of the jobber but look more like a legit main show act than some of the actual main show guys.


----------



## Aedubya

AEW need a womens division before it tries its hand at a womens tag-team division


----------



## Chairshot620

prosperwithdeen said:


> Loving Diamante, can't wait to see her match with Ivelisse tomorrow.


I hope to see Diamanté vs Shida before the year is out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aedubya

That'll be Mox/Darby v Cage/Sparks on the next Dynamite or so....


----------



## EmbassyForever

Fun episode of DARK.
Sky, Darby and Starks should be on TV every week.


----------



## JBLGOAT

EmbassyForever said:


> Fun episode of DARK.
> Sky, Darby and Starks should be on TV every week.


Sky has no character and SCU has no story other than a light one with the dark order.


----------



## sweepdaleg

Not digging the Starks guy. I am a moveset guy and he looks very vanilla.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TK keeps giving 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286406553617215491

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286406576480428034


----------



## Piers

I wasn't expecting Sabatelli to show up in AEW.



Aedubya said:


> AEW need a womens division before it tries its hand at a womens tag-team division


This. Incoming random pairings just like Bliss/Cross.


----------



## Erik.

Great to see Abadon back.


----------



## Prosper

Chairshot620 said:


> I hope to see Diamanté vs Shida before the year is out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks like you're getting your wish next week lol



LifeInCattleClass said:


> TK keeps giving
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286406553617215491
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286406576480428034


Damn that's a decent card considering that its just Dark, a lot of good squashes to check out and a couple of decent tag matches, and the return of Sammy in ring.


----------



## Purple Haze

Santana and Ortiz better win that match, they are one of their top 5 teams. 
Other than that, some interesting matches this week.


----------



## Jazminator

Cutler and Avalon are now called The Initiative.


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> TK keeps giving
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286406553617215491
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286406576480428034


Wow, Dark looks actually good!!


----------



## Cult03

Good independent talent and wrestlers who aren't on the main show, not the jobbers that have no business being on TV. Come on guys, momentum! You're not going to keep it up with half of these guys.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Jazminator said:


> Cutler and Avalon are now called The Initiative.


i like that


----------



## Dizzie

LifeInCattleClass said:


> TK keeps giving
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286406553617215491
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286406576480428034


That's a stacked fucking card for a 1 hour dark episode, it's no wonder there is a lot of talk about them doing a second show and aew do have quite a large roster at this point to easily fill it and that's not even taking in account some of the jobber guys that are screaming out potential.


----------



## Mercian

Few people I couldnt give a Brad Pitt about but.....

12 Matches ! Thats more than a whole week of WWE programming 😂 

This is positive


----------



## La Parka

Dizzie said:


> That's a stacked fucking card for a 1 hour dark episode, it's no wonder there is a lot of talk about them doing a second show and aew do have quite a large roster at this point to easily fill it and that's not even taking in account some of the jobber guys that are screaming out potential.


Is AEW supplying crack to the diehard fans or something?

this is a stacked card?


----------



## Dizzie

La Parka said:


> Is AEW supplying crack to the diehard fans or something?
> 
> this is a stacked card?


For a 1 hour darkness show yes, if it was for a 2 dynamite show then obviously not, there are lot guys on next week's dark card that I'm interested in watching


----------



## Aedubya

It wont be an hour long lol


----------



## Dizzie

Aedubya said:


> It wont be an hour long lol


However long it is on for, for a bonus youtube exclusive show it looks pretty good.


----------



## RiverFenix

Should be something like "Network of Educated Readers/Dungeons n Dragons Society" Initiative.

Or "NERDDS Initiative" for short.


----------



## Prosper

La Parka said:


> Is AEW supplying crack to the diehard fans or something?
> 
> this is a stacked card?


How do you not see that we are saying stacked *for Dark* and not stacked for Dynamite or a PPV? Of course this card wouldn't be considered stacked for a real show like Dynamite lol.


----------



## Ayres

A large card. When will it be time to weed out the Indie guys?


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Ayres said:


> A large card. When will it be time to weed out the Indie guys?


That's what this show is for is to try out talent and keep contracted roster busy too.


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> TK keeps giving
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286406553617215491
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286406576480428034


As someone who despises triple threat tags that actually doesn't sound too bad. Expecting lax to win 

OC vs serpentico should be decent if uncle fester stays out of it

Dorks and dragons vs ftr should be good 

Silver and Reynolds surprisingly always deliver so I'm hyped for this

Sammy g is always quality just don't give that other one too much 

Hollis and sky should be decent as long as sky doesn't give hollis too much 

That abandon match is skip worthy

Frankie is fucked and I'm going to love it

Ford vs kenzie doesn't sound appealing 

DO vs hobbs n the capn should be a decent one. As much as I love them DO should murder them in 5 minutes to look like a threat going into the tag title match 

Wardog should murder Bayleys husband. If it goes longer than 4 minutes I'll be upset 

Joey division vs pineapples in a thong sounds like aids mixed with cancer with Corona virus sprinkled on top


----------



## $Dolladrew$

2 hrs til dark boys let's get it!!

Grills fired up,bong is soaking in alcohol,beer is being chilled.....good times soon to be had.


Btw Anyone in northern California on these forums are more then welcome to roll through.Hit me up in private messages if interested.


----------



## Prosper

Young Bucks out there scouting FTR


----------



## Prosper

BIG MONEY MATT lol, I guess Matt Hardy just revealed his new gimmick


----------



## JBLGOAT

Hollis looks pretty fat for only 192 lbs.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Quick thoughts on the stuff i watched - as always, i watch DARK with a delay and skip stuff that doesn’t interest me


fun little match with FTR / Initiative
They are grooming Hobbs to be something big in the future. Announcers putting him over
John Silver is Legit - just won me over tonight with his intense ring work
Evil Uno / Grayson are legit
Lance kills people again
Sammy is so good, GTH is better than the GTA (I said it)
Serpentico / OC was fun and that pin was amazing
rest as whatever

MOTN - Best Friends v Dark Order II


----------



## Prosper

I enjoyed Dark tonight.

-FTR tag match was a decent watch. Quick win. Young Bucks and Tully scouting was once again interesting.
-Lance Archer murdering people is always great, he's on a warpath hopefully to Cody
-Good to see Sammy G back, strong win
-Penelope Ford looked really good tonight, she's getting so good in the ring, loving her right now
-I don't like Abadon at all
-Cool squash for Wardlow
-Scorpio Sky is now 6-1, they are building him up heavy, he's now tied with Brodie and 4 wins away from Archer who's 10-1, meaning that they really want to take him seriously as a singles guy. His next win should happen on Dynamite next week. He's growing on me for sure. They may be trying to get his wins up so they can do Cody vs Sky at All Out? But where does that leave Archer? Next couple of weeks will be interesting.
-Glad that Santana and Ortiz got the win over PP and SCU. They really needed it. Broken Matt is dead and Big Money Matt is born.
-Don't really like DO and they had 2 matches tonight. I like Brodie though.


----------



## RiverFenix

Joey Janela has an absolutely shit physique. Kid doesn't even look like he's trying. Maybe he's self-sabotaging to be fired or something I don't know. 

Abadon's face make-up look is too "professional". I legit find it off-putting, I mean I guess it's good, but it's a bit of a paradox to have that good of make-up/paint and supposed to be demented. It's hard to explain I guess, but it's too try-hard to be scary. I'm surprised they didn't name drop her finisher The Widow's Peak. It would fit her character enough and would be an earned shout out to Victoria. 

Evil Uno has lost a noticible amount of bad weight since COVID, but hasn't added any good weight and thus diminished his presence. Part of his allure was how he moved for a guy his girth before. Grayson is very underrated or at least under-utilized as a worker, I wonder if it's his promo ability. He has such a strong French Canadian English accent I suspect he didn't speak English until relatively recently. Uno/Grayson are very creative in their offense though - you can tell they've been teaming together for many years. I've said before Captain Dean should be signed. Will Hobbs is a 10 year vet trained back in APW under Michael Modest and Donovan Morgan - has to be known to the Cali wrestlers in AEW and seemingly means they brought him in rather than him being a right time and place trainee from QT's school. I believe he's also been under Dark Order mask in the past. 

Wardlow is zero-dimensional. It would be best for him and MJF to part ways. What separated him before was his stand out size relative to the rest of the roster but since his debut AEW added Brodie, Archer, Cage. He's just a duckface photo instagram himbo.

Silver could be a good Crash Holly/Mad Mikey character. 

I like the head turn thing Serpentico does. Still like him as Jon Cruz better. But at least he's adding little "character" things. 

Sammy was out to get his buddy a contract with that match. Best FdS has looked in AEW. I'd keep him in the enhancement rotation but don't see anything that screams "sign him". Held up his end against Sammy though - absolutely.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Joey Janela has an absolutely shit physique. Kid doesn't even look like he's trying. Maybe he's self-sabotaging to be fired or something I don't know.
> 
> Abadon's face make-up look is too "professional". I legit find it off-putting, I mean I guess it's good, but it's a bit of a paradox to have that good of make-up/paint and supposed to be demented. It's hard to explain I guess, but it's too try-hard to be scary. I'm surprised they didn't name drop her finisher The Widow's Peak. It would fit her character enough and would be an earned shout out to Victoria.
> 
> Evil Uno has lost a noticible amount of bad weight since COVID, but hasn't added any good weight and thus diminished his presence. Part of his allure was how he moved for a guy his girth before. Grayson is very underrated or at least under-utilized as a worker, I wonder if it's his promo ability. He has such a strong French Canadian English accent I suspect he didn't speak English until relatively recently. Uno/Grayson are very creative in their offense though - you can tell they've been teaming together for many years. I've said before Captain Dean should be signed. Will Hobbs is a 10 year vet trained back in APW under Michael Modest and Donovan Morgan - has to be known to the Cali wrestlers in AEW and seemingly means they brought him in rather than him being a right time and place trainee from QT's school. I believe he's also been under Dark Order mask in the past.
> 
> Wardlow is zero-dimensional. It would be best for him and MJF to part ways. What separated him before was his stand out size relative to the rest of the roster but since his debut AEW added Brodie, Archer, Cage. He's just a duckface photo instagram himbo.
> 
> Silver could be a good Crash Holly/Mad Mikey character.
> 
> I like the head turn thing Serpentico does. Still like him as Jon Cruz better. But at least he's adding little "character" things.
> 
> Sammy was out to get his buddy a contract with that match. Best FdS has looked in AEW. I'd keep him in the enhancement rotation but don't see anything that screams "sign him". Held up his end against Sammy though - absolutely.


wait.... Serpentico is Jon Cruz???


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wait.... Serpentico is Jon Cruz???


Yeah. He even pulled double duty on a couple Darks.


----------



## AthleticGirth

Tazz's commentary did the almost impossible and rescued the Nakazawa match. I'm loving Tazz's work right now.

Penelope Ford is a star, commands the ring so well, knows her character and has a solid offence with a dose of flair. Kip needs to tone it down a notch though, his gimmick needs to be more natural, he's trying too hard.

Archer was great but it was just another jobber getting squashed. He needs a big scalp and he needs it soon.


----------



## CM Buck

Quick thoughts from what I can remember 

I loved the extended squash formula in the DO and FTR matches. Better than a straight squash. 

Abadon match was good and the peak was a nice touch. Ford continues to grow

Sammy looked smooth as is sky

Archer is always fun and i laughed so hard at him decking that dude in the audience. But as someone said he needs a big scalp now. Enough fun and games.

Wardlow is great and that knee is lethal. The f 10s were a bit ugly. I'm not sure if that was the point. His hit much cleaner ones.

Orange started to annoy me tonight. His pre match undressing went way too long. Cruz looked good 

Best friends and the dark order beta was clear match of the night


----------



## thorn123

That was pretty good...lovin Taz...I don’t think they need another show to be honest...Dynamite and Dark is enough


----------



## K4L318

everything minus dat chick trying to be female mud show Bray Wyatt was good. How da fuck dem cats decide this chick need to be on AEW payroll before Tessa.


----------



## Dizzie

Am I the only one that thinks the best friends and orange Cassidy are naturally better off as heels?

There is something about best friends gimmick and personalities that gives of the sickly insincere heel vibe like the body Donna's, beverly brothers or when the mix had to try and play a babyface.

Then you have orange Cassidy who purposely stalls for time before the match and during it with his recent dark match a clear example of it and the mocking wrestling and his opponents by acting like he's not taking anything serious with a I'm too cool for all of this shit, basically he's a great wind up merchant.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Hello fellow AEW fans once again I'm here to give my thoughts on this weeks DARK.So let's dive right in.


Avalon & Cutler vs FTR

HAHA nice they have an official team name The Initiative.Perhaps the split will be prolonged,fine by me I love this tagteam.Bucks in the crowd watching and Tully is out scouting FTR again nice. Lol FTR emphasizing the rules as commentary does as well.Initiative showing cohesion some nice double team moves.FTR is perfect every move is precision very nice to see.LMAO fax stole Levas book and tore it up.Sweet moonsault by Avalon who is looking great this match.This match was good for both teams I very much enjoyed,great match.


Janela & Kiss vs Nakazawa & pineapple pete

The shittiest job squad has been born.....sheesh I hate it already.OMFG an oiled stinkface what am I watching good lord.Tazs comments just about sums up this match......I need a shower after that.Lol pete got the gooch face thank god this is over.This match did nothing for either team in fact it set them both back tremendously....absolutely horrible.


Abadon vs Skyker Moore

Abadons look and intro music is awesome....unfortunately she is not good in ring.Both girls look a step off and slow.....just no chemistry here.This is just flat bad both girls looking very green one of the worst female matches I've seen in AEW.Nice Gory Crusher finish but I'm glad this is over sheesh back to back stinkers.


Oh sweet another Spears promo.Great job I loved it Spears is my boy."This glove isn't a weapon....its my protector "....,just awesome.


Evil Uno & Stu Greyson vs Shawn Dean & Will Hobbs

The DARK ORDER standing on the ramp is cool very cult like and intimidating.Stu looking extra pissed tonight loving the uptick in aggression and Evil Uno looking slimmer nice.Shawn Dean looking good,one of the DARK regulars I really like.Stu just saved Dean's life lol,nearly botched a high spot but nice last second save by greyson. Hobbs turnbuckle stampeded was nice haha.Little struggle getting Hobbs up but jesus Stu is strong.....nearly broke his leg doing that back breaker lol hope he's ok.Love the fatality finisher.DARK ORDER looking dominant.Wasnt a banger match but it was good. DARK ORDER looks cool doing the group chant.


Corey Hollis vs Scorpio Sky

Hollis has a decent look being advertised as old school.Sky entrance is sweet.Hollis looking competent in the technical sequence he has some skills.Lol sky just botched he fell the opposite way that he was pulled.I like Hollis signature move that moonsault enziguiri is sweet.Sky does his finisher perfect everytime.Not a banger match but it was good.


Kenzie page vs Pineloppe Ford

Never bad when superbad Ford is on my tv ....I like her song too lol.Kenzie just graduated high school she is 18 let's she what shes got.This match was obviously designed to put Ford over as a mean girl which it succeeded in,but the overall match wasnt great tbh.


Aaron solow vs Wardlow

I like Solows music and he has a decent look and is a solid worker.Wardlows entrance is great WARDLOW!!!!!Wardlow is a great power wrestler he sells his strength well.Solow had a sweet little kick combo.....then was promptly decimated.Warddog really playing up his intensity and unpredictability.Hmmm KO victory is that an AEW 1st??Pretty stupid to win by knockout then pick the dude up and start ragdolling him after he was supposed to be uncinscious... Good match kinda tarnished by the ending.


Silver &Reynolds vs Bfs

Again I'm loving the group standing at the entrance nice touch.Nice sneak attack by DARK ORDER.BFs have some cool double team moves.Silver and Reynolds looking better every week commentary is agreeing with me lol.Im liking the intensity of DARK ORDER they mean business.Sweet flying 3d haha,DARK ORDER looking awesome they aren't a joke anymore.Chucky T looking dialed in haters be damned!!Dude the Awful Waffle looks so damn devastating nice finish both teams looked good tonight.Oh DARK ORDER tried to attack BFs but didn't catch them nice lead up to tomorrows match.Great match I enjoyed.


Lance Archer vs Frankie Thomas

LMFAO Archer carrying dude by his belt to the ring like a duffle bad was hilarious.Archer is an awesome monster heel,great moveset and character is played perfectly.lol Archer just decked someone in the crowd.Holy shit that chokeslam was nuts followed by the claw finish nice squash for archer.....poor frankie.


Orange Cassidy vs Serpentico

2 of my favorites facing off tonight on very excited.Jesus this intro is way too long guys.Serpentico is great this is his 12th match in AEW.I liked the start sequence of the match good work by both.Serpenticos agility really compliments OCs style. Serpentico looking good tonight I'm liking it alot.Oh nice rollup finish by OC what's that pin called?Oh Serpentico tried to attack after the match but OC put his ass down nice match.

Fuego Del Sol vs Sammy Guevara

Never thought I'd say this but I missed Sammy lol.Sammy looking good playing his character well smacktalking.Fuego looking good he's got some skills I like this dude.sweet flying knee counter by sammy who then just falls landing perfectly in a cocky pin position very nice.Jesus Fuego was nearly beheaded by the rope.Nice finish by Sammy looks like he never even left.Nice match.Oh shit Sammy just wrecked low rida lol.


Private party and......BIG MONEY MATT LMAO YES!!!He mixes well with private party.Nice job matt being slightly heel I much prefer this character then that over the top broken character.

Private Party vs SCU vs Proud & Powerful

This is a wierd format for a match tbh.Match was pretty good but the format was limiting as alot of standing around then suddenly mayhem lol.Every team had moments looking good nice needed win for PROUD & POWERFUL.Good match it was entertaining. 


Overall tonight for me was kinda 50/50 there were some great matches but also some stinkers.Dynamite tomorrow I'm fucking pumped.


----------



## Dizzie

Was somewhat impressed with three of the jobbers on the show.

serptintico deserves better, would be a good addition to the dark order because he already wears a black mask but his makes him stand out compared the usual bland black masks that are used in the dark order that make the guys come across as generic.

Skylar Moore hanged well with abandon and showed some toughness, plus she is a fine looking chick and hate it or love it being aesthetically pleasing on the eye does play a big role in enticing in fans.

Corey Hollis had good showing with scorpio sky, didnt look green with the match easily flowing well and throw in his look and he could in the future pass as a worthy main show guy with improved booking and being given the opportunity to show that he has personality.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The OC pin is called ‘ The Mousetrap ‘

also called a ‘Stack’ or a ‘three quarter nelson’ - (thanks Cody on twitter for the last two)

OC beating fools with pure wrestling moves


----------



## Mercian

FTR vs. The Initiative-Solid

Pineapple Pete & Michael Nakazawa vs. Joey Janela & Sonny Kiss-Keep this crap on Dark

Abadon vs. Skyler Moore-Interesting character for sure!

Will Hobbs & Shawn Dean vs. Dark Order - Stu Grayson & Evil Uno-Did nothing for me

Corey Hollis vs. Scorpio Sky-Solid

Kenzie Paige vs. Penelope Ford- Looking better and better, star quality and damned attractive

Aaron Solow vs. Wardlow- Keep him as he is a Monster, great

Best Friends vs. Dark Order Alex Reynolds & John Silver- Job squad v Not bothered

Lance Archer vs. Frankie Thomas-Build momentum on Da big guy

Orange Cassidy vs. Serpentico-Outlaw Indie BS

Fuego Del Sol vs. Sammy Guevara- Guevara has the makings of a lot higher position in the company

SCU vs. Private Party vs. Santana & Ortiz-Decent


----------



## El Hammerstone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289229337934405633


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

El Hammerstone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289229337934405633


Well well... there’s some good matches on there 

and not all squashes

I actually pray Gunn Club loses (they won’t)

but BB vs PP I can‘t call

and This might be ‘The Iniative’s‘ first win!


----------



## JBLGOAT

QT Marshall is back!!!!!!!!! Jack Evans and Angelico are back.

Gunn club is back finally.

Hasn't Scorpio Sky squashed enough jobbers???? Squashing jobbers isn't a compelling storyline....

Always a joy to see the initiative. Wish more jobbers could get characters. I think Shawn Dean finally got one.

FTR shouldn't be squashing jobbers. They should be beating more legit competition. They should beat the guys that squash jobbers...

Abadon needs to be built up no complaints there.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I really like Shawn Dean and Hobbs

both have some potential

i see they also roped in Lee Johnson in the MJF story - which is good to see


----------



## EmbassyForever

Should be fun. Interesting match-ups.


----------



## RiverFenix

I think PP loses to Butcher and Blade and FTR obviously wins over Griff/Pillman for rankings purposes. PP was #5 last week and FTR unranked, but FTR signed now, and will be 5-0 after this match and should leapfrog PP onto the rankings.

Don't like the Evans vs Marshall match as I assume it's QT going over. No reason to job out Evans upon his Stateside return. I don't know why AEW signed Evans and Angelico given how they've been booked.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think PP loses to Butcher and Blade and FTR obviously wins over Griff/Pillman for rankings purposes.


‘The Blondes’ 

Pillman called them ‘the Blondes’ on Wednesday - nice little nod to the past


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ‘The Blondes’
> 
> Pillman called them ‘the Blondes’ on Wednesday - nice little nod to the past


Needs a location. Appalachian Blondes or something (gimmick respective hometowns in NC and Kentucky if necessary as East Kentucky and West NC only really fall in "Appalachia".


----------



## ProjectGargano

I really hope that Jack Evans wins the match against QT. Don´t job him, he is nice in the ring.


----------



## Erik.

Great to see TH2 back.


----------



## Prosper

Looking forward to FTR vs Griff and Pillman. 



JBLGOAT said:


> FTR shouldn't be squashing jobbers. They should be beating more legit competition. They should beat the guys that squash jobbers...


They have already beat Butcher and Blade and Lucha Bros. They need to beat some jobbers to up their record for the possible FTR vs Omega/Page match, or they will end up beating all of the good tag teams within their first 3 months. This is a good match against 2 great workers for them.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Abadon has not impressed me at all.Her appearance is awesome but she is really green looking I've yet to enjoy a match.


----------



## Dizzie

ProjectGargano said:


> I really hope that Jack Evans wins the match against QT. Don´t job him, he is nice in the ring.


And actually has some personality as well and can talk.

Interested in the hobbs vs scorpio, just a real shame that it's still hard to forget Hobbs being criminally shafted with having to take a loss to that joke oc from just a single f'ing punch, sew really shoot themselves in the foot with that dumb booking because Hobbs could and should be a very good credible jobber if that's how they are going to use him to get a win over for guys that aew are trying to build up.

Shame Pillman is going to be having another loss to his name and being treated like an after thought.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Dizzie said:


> Interested in the hobbs vs scorpio, just a real shame that it's still hard to forget Hobbs being criminally shafted with having to take a loss to that joke oc from just a single f'ing punch, sew really shoot themselves in the foot with that dumb booking because Hobbs could and should be a very good credible jobber if that's how they are going to use him to get a win over for guys that aew are trying to build up.
> 
> Shame Pillman is going to be having another loss to his name and being treated like an after thought.


So a jobber jobbing is bad?The OC match was the most high profile of his career lol,and it led to him being brought back for more oppourtunities.Pillman will continue to job until he is free from MLW.


----------



## One Shed

I saw a clip of Nakazawa and Pete vs Sonny and Jelly. It was one of the worst "wrestling" moments in history and would make me embarrassed to admit to be a fan around any adults. This company cannot claim to be a serious product while this stuff exists. Please stop defending brain dead stupid.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

NEW DARK tonight I'm hyped !!!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Happy DARK day 

I noticed the last couple of episodes have really picked up viewer steam

people are getting favs with the different jobbers and I saw their followers grow online too

Especially Shawn Dean and Hobbs


----------



## Aedubya

How much do you reckon the jobber/non AEW guys are getting paid per ring appearance?


----------



## Prosper

Aedubya said:


> How much do you reckon the jobber/non AEW guys are getting paid per ring appearance?


Couple hundred bucks for jobbers, guys like Pillman maybe a little more


----------



## $Dolladrew$

prosperwithdeen said:


> Couple hundred bucks for jobbers, guys like Pillman maybe a little more


Yeah and hey free marketing on youtube under a good brand,with possibilty of contracts if they show up too.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Sidenote - I see they’ve roped in Big Shotty Lee into MJF’s group

Basically forced him in

my guy getting that eyeballs - I think he can be a great future talent



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288658193284030472


----------



## taker1986

Wow, dominant win for Scorpio and nice promo. It looks like he's in for a big push. I'm a big fan of his.


----------



## Not Lying

That was a very good promo from Scorpio Sky!
I have to say I was impressed, I didn't know he had it in him and could deliver like that. I can see more now why some people expected him to get a bigger single's push.


----------



## taker1986

People will either love or hate Abadon. I think she has a very interesting character, I prefer her finishing move from last week than this week tbh. If Shida is still champion after All-out I wouldn't mind this as a filler title defence for Shida before she faces Britt, similar to when she faced Penelope Ford.


----------



## Prosper

-Scorpio Sky is really growing on me that was dominant lol, great promo, AEW need another big babyface and they're starting to build Sky, he's ready

-FTR vs Pillman/Griff was good, enjoyed the watch. Dominant win for FTR. More 4HM teasing with Spears and Tully at ringside.

-I'm glad that Butcher and The Blade won over Private Party, they're a really underrated team


----------



## JBLGOAT

finally a payoff with scorpio sky going over jobbers. When is there going to be a payoff for the initiative?

QT Marshall actually looks better post corona....


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Tbh DARK was kinda off ...5/10 

Janela and kiss have continued to regress....Joey is gaining weight and botching more every match.....he dropped Avalon right on his head.Pretty much every match except the Scorpio Sky Squash and the FTR match had a botch in it.I enjoyed all the matches people are talking about but there was alot of miscues this week.


----------



## One Shed

I actually tried to watch it. I turned it on, saw Jelly being sloppy and turned it off. Glad to hear B&B got a win though. I think they should be a bigger force in the division.


----------



## RiverFenix

Dug the hell out of Hobbs vs Sky even if it was short. I really liked how Hobbs went at him right off the bat to the level it was a believable enough near fall after the spinebuster. I would have liked to see a bit more offense from Sky after than jumping, especially after the promo he cut afterwards. Him pissed off that Hobbs thought he too nice a guy so thought he'd catch him slippin' and really work over Hobbs. 

Scorpio Sky vs Cody for the TNT Title at ALL OUT?? I could support that. I don't think Sky needs to fully heel up though, just add edge and ego to his character. 

(Tony legit cracking up Taz with his Boyz II Men mention amused me probably more than it should) 

Gunn Club should be Austin teaming with his brother Colton at this point and have BIlly as their manager. Billy just adds nothing anymore other than making the roster look bad with his size. Also he sport of plays a bully at points. Austin is getting better in the ring. I think in this match "Jon Cruz" should have wrestled as "Serpentico" was carving out a heel character and even had a win(albeit with Luther). Cruz and Solow would have probably played better off each other as well. 
Solow is a decent hand and if I recall correctly was a ring gear maker for WWE at one point. He'd be worthy of a two way hire to do that for AEW (along with Brandon Cutler's wife) as well as be an in house enhancement guy. 

Skipped Janela/Rose vs Initiative - Have to thank AEW for putting them all in one match. 

KiLynn King is good enough to be signed. Abadon is all "character" at this point and I worry they won't job her because of it. 

Evans is a madman. Match was pretty good to the level I would have been okay with Marshall winning. He's dropped some weight lately and tightened up his ring work. Went about 5 minutes too long and it got botchy at the end. Jack needs to work on his elbow strikes - look very weak. TH2 vs Natural Nightmares isn't a terrible undercard feud. 

FTR vs Pillman/Garrison was solid as expected with FTR leading the duo around. The young guys need a lot of seasoning but there is something there. Interesting that both tit the ol' Hollywood Blondes taunt. Griff should look to the Brad Pitt "Once Upon a Time in Hollywood" character as a muse. I don't know why, but something that popped into my head during the match. It's weird in interviews that Pillman says he never watches his fathers matches because he wants to do his own thing but wrestled in HF inspired gear and now doing Hollywood Blondes shout outs as well. 

I liked the Tully tease, Spears at ringside wasn't necessary. I will say Tully and Arn uniting Cody and Spears given the AEW history between them is a decent storyline about "Horsemen business is bigger than personal business". Spears should pick up some meaningful wins though. 

I ran out of gas a bit here so will just say Andy Williams is great. Butcher and Blade need a new finisher - I don't think I ever saw them hit it where it looked good.


----------



## TD Stinger

I watched like 10 minutes of Dark tonight.

Can I just say something, and I know I'm probably alone on this. But man, Taz is not good on commentary on AEW.

Now, that's not saying he can't be good. When he wants to be can bring a great "sports analyst" like approach to the booth and it's really good. And he's got the voice for it obviously.

But man, I watch Dark and he is making jokes and taking the piss out every match. His commentary is doing nothing for the talent in the ring. And yeah, it's Dark so it doesn't matter that much but it's still distracting to a viewer. And on Dynamite last week, it was no better. He was on the call with JR and lets make this clear, JR needs to be carried at this point in his career. But Taz just went down to JR's lowest level throughout the night.

He has flashes of brilliance, but it is so inconsistent.


----------



## taker1986

It was a very skippable show. Highlight was definitely Scorpio Sky. I liked how he mentioned that other than Mox he's the only guy that's managed to pin Jericho in AEW. I wouldn't mind him getting a run with the TNT title at some point.


----------



## Prosper

Lheurch said:


> I actually tried to watch it. I turned it on, saw Jelly being sloppy and turned it off. Glad to hear B&B got a win though. I think they should be a bigger force in the division.


You gotta skip through the bullshit man lol, Scorpio had a great promo and FTR had a decent match, in total it was maybe 15 min of watch time for me


----------



## One Shed

prosperwithdeen said:


> You gotta skip through the bullshit man lol, Scorpio had a great promo and FTR had a decent match, in total it was maybe 15 min of watch time for me


I might go back and watch those things plus the B&B match now that I can skip heh. I turned it on at exactly the wrong time.

Edit: And this is when I really hate they have the win-loss record on everyone's name graphic. 0-4, 0-6, 1-6 just screams jobber city and makes me not care right away.


----------



## CM Buck

Yeah everything after sky was skippable. Though it was good to see evans back and bnb were decent


----------



## AthleticGirth

Sky and surprisingly QT impressed me tonight. Sky was all business as he picked up the win and then put the higher ups on notice he wasn't happy with his position, QT was crisper and tighter than usual and covered for Evans' botches a couple of times, saved Evans from getting hurt after he botched a jump from the ropes. 

Props to Avalon as well for just about holding that mess together. Janela's a lost cause and Kiss isn't doing himself any favours with all the arse stuff. He's lurching more and more to being an exotico.

Abadon is 90% character work. I like her but she's missing a crowd to feed off. One of the creepiest looks I've ever seen in a wrestling ring.

Tazz putting the spade to work on Lance Storm. Brutal.


----------



## EmbassyForever

About time they're doing something with Sky. Put him on Dynamite.

Janela is a disgusting slub. Just fire his fat ass already.

FTR's match was decent, cool finish. Griff looks crisper than Pillman.

FINALLY Private Party changed their gear, they look much better now. Solid match, BB picking up the W was nice.


----------



## thorn123

Is billy Gunn getting bigger or everyone else getting smaller...


----------



## Erik.

Scorpio Sky is great - definitely think he'll be the next TNT Champion. 

Sonnys improvement continues. So much better then when he first started in AEW.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290857385607692288
Damn, this is what I’ve been waiting for from Sky.

If I’m looking for a TNT title match for Cody at All Out, I’m thinking either Brodie based off the DO attack last week or Sky.


----------



## Dizzie

Good show.

Scorpio delivered well on the mic to show there is some possible edge to him, hobbs got to show of his power bit as well.

Didnt care for the Billy Gunn match or janela or kiss but what will say is what sonny kiss was wearing was grotesque, he was basically almost wearing a thong, if he was on the main show wearing that crap then aew will have families and a lot of men tuning out.

Evan's and qt had good match, like Evan's being able to show off his personality in the ring and found it funny when he got hold of qt's face and got him to mouth Evan's is the best, hope we get to see push for Evan's and angelico. 

Ftr against pillman and griffinson was a decent squash match.

Pnp and Bnb was a good showing and the right team won and hopefully we will see bnb hover further up in the tag division with the like of ftr and bucks.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

I have been 2 months behind on Dark and I finally caught up over the last few days. It's nice to see them using Dark to rack up guys win totals however i don't like seeing the records for the job guys. I don't want to see guys like Sean Dean and Serpentico with like 0-9 records. It looks like shit and makes them non threatening even though they are.

That being said, who do you think will be the first jobber to pick up a win in singles action?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Masked Avenger said:


> I have been 2 months behind on Dark and I finally caught up over the last few days. It's nice to see them using Dark to rack up guys win totals however i don't like seeing the records for the job guys. I don't want to see guys like Sean Dean and Serpentico with like 0-9 records. It looks like shit and makes them non threatening even though they are.
> 
> That being said, who do you think will be the first jobber to pick up a win in singles action?


Serpentico has a tag win

the big stats resets each year 

will be interesting to see some of these guys climb


----------



## The Masked Avenger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Serpentico has a tag win
> 
> the big stats resets each year
> 
> will be interesting to see some of these guys climb


Yea, that's why I said singles win.


----------



## Mercian

Will Hobbs vs. Scorpio Sky- Hobbs will get his chance sometime, Sky yeah needs a nice slow build to start getting him over, please dont kill this!

Serpentico & Aaron Solow vs. The Gunn Club-Didnt do a lot for me

The Initiative vs. Joey Janela & Sonny Kiss- Ive had more realistic matches blind drunk, more signalling than Heathrow airport and was like Slo-Mo Luchadores, What's Sonny Kiss finisher a Cock Drop? Doing the splits on someones face? Leva and Avalon saved this from the off button.

Abadon vs. KiLynn King- Hard not to watch isnt it?

Jack Evans vs. QT Marshall-Did nothing for me, well Allie did in those boots

FTR vs. Brian Pillman Jr & Griff Garrison- Good watch

Private Party vs. The Butcher & The Blade.-The right team won and remain a force, good match


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Masked Avenger said:


> Yea, that's why I said singles win.


Ooof - misread

soz

in that case

Hobbs will take the first win


----------



## Aedubya

Anyone watched "Justified" , the excellent US Marshall drama series?

Hobbs has the exact same teeth as Limehouse


----------



## One Shed

I went back and watched most of the show:

Will Hobbs vs. Scorpio Sky - Decent quick match. Scorpio's promo was great. I look forward to a good single's run from him.

Serpentico & Aaron Solow vs. The Gunn Club - Billy makes everyone else look small. Pretty meh match. Did not hate it.

The Initiative vs. Joey Janela & Sonny Kiss - This is what was on when I turned it on. I immediately turned it off and came back later. At least AEW put all the goofs in one match so I could just not watch it so I thank them for that.

Abadon vs. KiLynn King - I am one of the few on here who does not hate Abadon. As long as they just make her a bit nuts and no magical powers, I am good with it. Nothing special here, but this is what they should be doing with Dark. Building up green talent and giving them some exposure.

Jack Evans vs. QT Marshall - Evans is a tiny goof who wears an awful outfit. I was hoping they were done with TH2 but sadly not. QT is meh. Allie is hot.

FTR vs. Brian Pillman Jr & Griff Garrison - Great to see FTR get a good win and hilarious for the announcers to actually have to explain what tag ropes were and why they were used.

Private Party vs. The Butcher & The Blade - I like Butcher and Blade. I was pleasantly surprised they gave them a win here. PP are still green but glad they are getting experience while not being over pushed.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ooof - misread
> 
> soz
> 
> in that case
> 
> Hobbs will take the first win


I don't see why hobbs doesn't take the Mark Henry route advertise yourself as the world's strongest man or you know something like that. 

Hell adopt the majority of Mark Henry's moveset and he'd be set,as he already sells his power well and has the size for the moveset to work perfectly. sprinkle in some agile moves to stand out and you got something.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I don't see why hobbs doesn't take the Mark Henry route advertise yourself as the world's strongest man or you know something like that.
> 
> Hell adopt the majority of Mark Henry's moveset and he'd be set,as he already sells his power well and has the size for the moveset to work perfectly. sprinkle in some agile moves to stand out and you got something.


i see him hanging out as Baker’s security each Dynamite

think they’ll start to involve him more there


----------



## $Dolladrew$

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i see him hanging out as Baker’s security each Dynamite
> 
> think they’ll start to involve him more there


At this point a body guard position would be perfect for him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

$Dolladrew$ said:


> At this point a body guard position would be perfect for him.


yeah - he is great in 3 - 5 min bursts

he has a wicked spinebuster


----------



## $Dolladrew$

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah - he is great in 3 - 5 min bursts
> 
> he has a wicked spinebuster


Spinebuster and the turnbuckle stampede is his best moves I've seen.What's his finisher?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Spinebuster and the turnbuckle stampede is his best moves I've seen.What's his finisher?


Don’t think he’s hit it

i’m gonna guess he does a strong looking sit-out powerbomb


----------



## $Dolladrew$

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Don’t think he’s hit it
> 
> i’m gonna guess he does a strong looking sit-out powerbomb


Oh I know he's never hit it in AEW I was just hoping you'd know from seeing him before lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Oh I know he's never hit it in AEW I was just hoping you'd know from seeing him before lol.


ahh - no

i didn’t know he Was 10yrs in the business until somebody mentioned it

i thought he was still a youngish green guy


----------



## RiverFenix

I always thought the golden boots guy who always points to his smile should be connected to Britt in come way. Like a very happy with her work former patient. But it's weird for a woman wrestler to have male security and protection in that they can't get physical to defend her against other women trying to attack her and well no male wrestlers should be looking to attack Britt.

Hobbs is a 10yr pro and probably above "security" work. Henry could be called the Worlds Strongest Man because he was a legit power lifter and was a favorite to win at the Olympics his year. I don't think you can get away with gimmicking a history with Hobbs. 

You do have to connect new wrestlers to current acts though. Hobbs would need to be partnered with somebody, part of a faction as he doesn't have any character. Issue is the tag division is jam packed right now - no real room there. 

I would like Jake Roberts to maybe add a team to him managerial duties. Jake would add a monster team - also which AEW could use as they have the high flyers and technical grounders but outside of Butcher can't think of any power guys. Hobbs could be one half of such team. I can't remember any other big dudes on DARK. There was one actually but I don't remember his name and can't seem to find a list of DARK jobbers to ring a bell for me. Call the faction "The Snake Pit" and have Archer, Hobbs and ?????? as members.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

There are some good matches here


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291811351950692352
interesting to see Rachel Ellering


----------



## JBLGOAT

Some non squashes on there. Another gay character? Michael stevens.

Wheres the initiative? 

Maybe well get some storyline stuff with lee Johnson and shawn spears and with the non squashes


----------



## RiverFenix

Private Party vs Pillman/Garrison - I worry about this as all are green and PP try to do a lot of shit that ends up not working. 

Rachel Ellering on DARK is interesting as she is a name they could have used in the Women's Tag Team Tournament. Ford wins here, but could be a good match. 

SCU vs Butcher and Blade is weird on DARK. I guess the boys need to get their reps in. Hopefully B&B go over here as they're getting some momentum. 

Shawn Spears vs Alex Chamberlain - I can't recall if we've seen the enhancement guy before or not. At 35yo he's been around for awhile. 

Lee Johnson vs Fenix - Man, AEW really doesn't know how to book the Lucha Brothers. I wonder if MJF connection plays any role here for Big Shotty Lee. 

Michael Stevens vs Kip Sabian - First time Stevens is here. Hopefully his gimmick is more than I'm just effeminately gay. 

Jurassic Express vs Suge D(I refuse to call him Pineapple Pete), Corey Hollis and Arron Solow - Outcome is a foregone conclusion, I'm sorta digging Solow lately will be interested in seing him in the ring with Jack. 

Shawn Dean and M'Badu vs The Gunn Club - Yay, more pushing of a near 60 yr old. Can't find anything on M'Badu so wonder if he wrestles under a different name. M'Badu could have good size but still look small next to Billy.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

JBLGOAT said:


> Some non squashes on there. Another gay character? Michael stevens.
> 
> Wheres the initiative?
> 
> Maybe well get some storyline stuff with lee Johnson and shawn spears and with the non squashes


Peter Avalon got dumped on his head by janela during the finisher last DARK I guarantee he is being held out for concussion protocol.......its not DARK without the initiative. I'm missing my boys Ego Anthony & Brady pierce too.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Peter Avalon got dumped on his head by janela during the finisher last DARK I guarantee he is being held out for concussion protocol.......its not DARK without the initiative. I'm missing my boys Ego Anthony & Brady pierce too.


yeah - show is missing Ego and Brady - good call


----------



## SZilla25

Interesting to see Ellering here. It may correlate with Dark semi-regular Christi Jaynes being less featured, as the two of them had that infamous botchamania shoot "fight."


----------



## Cult03

SZilla25 said:


> Interesting to see Ellering here. It may correlate with Dark semi-regular Christi Jaynes being less featured, as the two of them had that infamous botchamania shoot "fight."


Jaynes is probably not there because they found a better Brazilian


----------



## Dizzie

Next week's dark ard looking not as good as recent weeks, likely will skip most of it especially if its featuring an overtly feminine gay character and Marko stunt in action


----------



## RiverFenix

Dizzie said:


> Next week's dark ard looking not as good as recent weeks, likely will skip most of it especially if its featuring an overtly feminine gay character and Marko stunt in action


You don't have to watch it live. That way you can just skip the matches where wrestlers don't appeal to you. I haven't watch Cutler, Avalon, Luther, Janela, Kiss in months.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I always watch DARK on delay - just skip everything i don’t like


----------



## $Dolladrew$

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> You don't have to watch it live. That way you can just skip the matches where wrestlers don't appeal to you. I haven't watch Cutler, Avalon, Luther, Janela, Kiss in months.


How anyone could purposely miss the initiative is beyond me lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

$Dolladrew$ said:


> How anyone could purposely miss the initiative is beyond me lol.


i mean.... i was thinking this as well.... but i said nothing


----------



## Piers

Abadon needs to hit the gym and find a finisher she won't botch every week, seriously.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Abadon needs to hit the gym and find a finisher she won't botch every week, seriously.


the spike hurricarana isn’t great / but that ‘death’s cradle’ thing is pretty badass

edit> gravedigger


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291792602111541248


----------



## RiverFenix

Abadon isn't a fit for AEW and shouldn't have been signed.


----------



## Piers

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the spike hurricarana isn’t great / but that ‘death’s cradle’ thing is pretty badass


Victoria's Widow Peak, a lot better yes.


----------



## El Hammerstone

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Abadon isn't a fit for AEW and shouldn't have been signed.


It's the type of look that gets a person's attention the first time they see her, but is there anything beyond that? I wasn't a huge Su Yung fan, but the Undead Bride character had depth to it; does Abadon have a specific way of cutting promos? An interesting backstory or history? A motive of any kind? We already know that she's very green at best in the ring, so there needs to be something there beyond just a look that will see its novelty wear off very quickly.


----------



## TD Stinger

The thing with a woman like Abadon is because of her look and her gimmick, you have to protect her and make her feel special. You can't have someone who looks like that and make them feel like a normal wrestler. It's something WWE struggles with when it comes to the Fiend.

So while it's nice to have a woman like that in AEW, it's also added pressure because the moment she loses a match or is in a position to feel normal, the magic is gone.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TD Stinger said:


> The thing with a woman like Abadon is because of her look and her gimmick, you have to protect her and make her feel special. You can't have someone who looks like that and make them feel like a normal wrestler. It's something WWE struggles with when it comes to the Fiend.
> 
> So while it's nice to have a woman like that in AEW, it's also added pressure because the moment she loses a match or is in a position to feel normal, the magic is gone.


she’s already lost a match

and in true AEW fashion, it didn’t hurt her


----------



## RiverFenix

El Hammerstone said:


> It's the type of look that gets a person's attention the first time they see her, but is there anything beyond that? I wasn't a huge Su Yung fan, but the Undead Bride character had depth to it; does Abadon have a specific way of cutting promos? An interesting backstory or history? A motive of any kind? We already know that she's very green at best in the ring, so there needs to be something there beyond just a look that will see its novelty wear off very quickly.





TD Stinger said:


> The thing with a woman like Abadon is because of her look and her gimmick, you have to protect her and make her feel special. You can't have someone who looks like that and make them feel like a normal wrestler. It's something WWE struggles with when it comes to the Fiend.
> 
> So while it's nice to have a woman like that in AEW, it's also added pressure because the moment she loses a match or is in a position to feel normal, the magic is gone.


KiLynn King barely showed any fear of her. And if nobody is scared of the gimmick then what's the point? It's not a fit for the reasons you both spelled out - she's too green to be pushed and thus protected and thus will eat losses. Her best fit in AEW is probably with The Initiative as a cosplaying Walking Dead fan or something.


----------



## TD Stinger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> she’s already lost a match
> 
> and in true AEW fashion, it didn’t hurt her


I mean, I could argue about "in true AEW fashion" but another day.

But that one loss to Shida was months ago before she was ever signed and it was a match on Dark. She was an enhancement talent losing an enhancement match.She wasn't apart of AEW's weekly storylines like she is now. Now that she is, the effort has to be there more. And if there's just one misstep, it hurts someone like her more than it would someone else because of her look.


----------



## RiverFenix

I could see her lottery paired with Leva Bates in the Tag Tournament, Leva is the only woman that might sell being frightened of her. But is Shida? Is Swole? Is Nyla? Is Brandi even? 

If she's just a "Mankind" like demented soul then that wouldn't explain the professional make-up, it would be way more amateur looking for a character perspective. Now if she's a cosplaying Walking Dead fan loser type then the epic facepaint works because she kayfabe thinks it makes her scary and.or plays it up as part of attempted mind games. 

Statlander isn't treated as an alien but just some weirdo who identifies as one for one reason or another. That's the best they can hope for with Abadon - nobody is scared of her thinking she's some zombie or whatever (ie not like The Fiend), but just some weirdo who is drawn to death and dead things and thus might be a little "off" in the mind, but otherwise just a person in facepaint.


----------



## Dizzie

Whilst I do think abadon needs work on her look and ring work, I did like her match with the blonde jobber girl 2 weeks back on dark, also reading comments to her matches on youtube a vast majority of them written are somewhat surprisingly very much favourable towards her.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i mean.... i was thinking this as well.... but i said nothing


No real fan of wrestling misses the hottest tag on DARK......🤣


----------



## $Dolladrew$

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Abadon isn't a fit for AEW and shouldn't have been signed.


She fits just fine she just needs ring work her talent is just not there.Her over the top character actually carrys her because her skills are very lacking. 

But she does have a unique look and if she can become even a little bit better in ring she could be a big deal in the division.


----------



## shandcraig

Ok guys you know ive been around since day one of AEW and im clearly a big fan but still have my criticisms I have seen every Dynamite but i HATE shows that are just cheap taped extra hour on the same show. So I have never watched a a Dark except maybe the first one because im stubborn like that. I loved TNA for years but not ONCE did i watch xplosion for this very reason. I feel its just a filler show for random matches. 

My point here is do i continue to be stubborn and not watch a random extra hour for the reasons given or do you have reasons that i should get my shit together and watch DARK ? I know another legit 1 hour show ontop of dark is going to happen sometime for TNT and likely that will also just be taped during Dynamite.


----------



## RiverFenix

shandcraig said:


> Ok guys you know ive been around since day one of AEW and im clearly a big fan but still have my criticisms I have seen every Dynamite but i HATE shows that are just cheap taped extra hour on the same show. So I have never watched a a Dark except maybe the first one because im stubborn like that. I loved TNA for years but not ONCE did i watch xplosion for this very reason. I feel its just a filler show for random matches.
> 
> My point here is do i continue to be stubborn and not watch a random extra hour for the reasons given or do you have reasons that i should get my shit together and watch DARK ? I know another legit 1 hour show ontop of dark is going to happen sometime for TNT and likely that will also just be taped during Dynamite.


No reasons. Stay away.


----------



## shandcraig

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> No reasons. Stay away.


lol why ?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

shandcraig said:


> Ok guys you know ive been around since day one of AEW and im clearly a big fan but still have my criticisms I have seen every Dynamite but i HATE shows that are just cheap taped extra hour on the same show. So I have never watched a a Dark except maybe the first one because im stubborn like that. I loved TNA for years but not ONCE did i watch xplosion for this very reason. I feel its just a filler show for random matches.
> 
> My point here is do i continue to be stubborn and not watch a random extra hour for the reasons given or do you have reasons that i should get my shit together and watch DARK ? I know another legit 1 hour show ontop of dark is going to happen sometime for TNT and likely that will also just be taped during Dynamite.


well - walk the middle road

on a friday, they have cut up the whole DARK and reposted the single matches

just catch the single matches that appeal to you


----------



## Prosper

shandcraig said:


> Ok guys you know ive been around since day one of AEW and im clearly a big fan but still have my criticisms I have seen every Dynamite but i HATE shows that are just cheap taped extra hour on the same show. So I have never watched a a Dark except maybe the first one because im stubborn like that. I loved TNA for years but not ONCE did i watch xplosion for this very reason. I feel its just a filler show for random matches.
> 
> My point here is do i continue to be stubborn and not watch a random extra hour for the reasons given or do you have reasons that i should get my shit together and watch DARK ? I know another legit 1 hour show ontop of dark is going to happen sometime for TNT and likely that will also just be taped during Dynamite.


Just look at the card and see if anything interests you. Wait for the show to end then watch what you like, skip the rest. I watch maybe 15-20 minutes of Dark every week.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

shandcraig said:


> Ok guys you know ive been around since day one of AEW and im clearly a big fan but still have my criticisms I have seen every Dynamite but i HATE shows that are just cheap taped extra hour on the same show. So I have never watched a a Dark except maybe the first one because im stubborn like that. I loved TNA for years but not ONCE did i watch xplosion for this very reason. I feel its just a filler show for random matches.
> 
> My point here is do i continue to be stubborn and not watch a random extra hour for the reasons given or do you have reasons that i should get my shit together and watch DARK ? I know another legit 1 hour show ontop of dark is going to happen sometime for TNT and likely that will also just be taped during Dynamite.


You are definetly missing out on some storyline stuff.Scorpio skys promo was great and shawn spears story has mostly been told on DARK.

Also guys like hobbs,Anthony,Dean,Pierce all are regulars and are great.


----------



## One Shed

Most of the card looks interesting. I will be watching for the second time ever, though on a delay of course. I am not watching Marko.

For PP vs Pillman Jr. and Jungle Man, this is exactly where I want matches like this to happen. This is why Dark should exist. Get your young, green talent some exposure and get them to mix it up in the ring and see what works. I am all for this.

I am actually pretty excited to see SCU vs. B&B. Not going to lie.

Most of the rest at least looks worth checking out. Michael Stevens' match pic makes him look like one of the least intimidating people on the roster and there is some stiff competition for that spot. I really hope he is not yet another stereotypical effeminate gay dude. I will give him one chance though.

If my eyes can take seeing TH2's outfits I will even try to watch that match.

Definitely no Marko.

No Jelly, Sonny, librarians, guys covered in oil this week makes me happy.


----------



## taker1986

Abadon seems to be a pretty big draw that consistently gets high YouTube views. Her match on dark 2 weeks ago for example has more YouTube views than Shida/Diamante on Dynamite. 

I don't like her finishing move from last week though, she should just use the widows peak as her finisher which looks pretty Badass. 

After All-Out I wouldn't mind Abadon being a filler feud for Shida.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Lheurch said:


> Most of the card looks interesting. I will be watching for the second time ever, though on a delay of course. I am not watching Marko.
> 
> For PP vs Pillman Jr. and Jungle Man, this is exactly where I want matches like this to happen. This is why Dark should exist. Get your young, green talent some exposure and get them to mix it up in the ring and see what works. I am all for this.
> 
> I am actually pretty excited to see SCU vs. B&B. Not going to lie.
> 
> Most of the rest at least looks worth checking out. Michael Stevens' match pic makes him look like one of the least intimidating people on the roster and there is some still competition for that spot. I really hope he is not yet another stereotypical effeminate gay dude. I will give him one chance though.
> 
> If my eyes can take seeing TH2's outfits I will even try to watch that match.
> 
> Definitely no Marko.
> 
> No Jelly, Sonny, librarians, guys covered in oil this week makes me happy.


Th2 s outfits are very bad lol which is a Shame as they are very talented.

Nakazawa is horrible so Is janela....

But don't you dare speak Ill of THE INITIATIVE.....by far hottest team on DARK lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$

taker1986 said:


> Abadon seems to be a pretty big draw that consistently gets high YouTube views. Her match on dark 2 weeks ago for example has more YouTube views than Shida/Diamante on Dynamite.
> 
> I don't like her finishing move from last week though, she should just use the widows peak as her finisher which looks pretty Badass.
> 
> After All-Out I wouldn't mind Abadon being a filler feud for Shida.


Abadons look is her saving grace it is enough to get you to want to watch for a bit.Unfortunately she is still very underwhelming in ring.Very robotic and botches everymatch.I agree her gravedigger finisher is better for her instead of the spike hurricanrana.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Abadon is exactly what you would expect someone with 2 yrs of experience to look like

but her gimmick puts her over - she’ll get better though


----------



## DarkMyau

The hybrid 2 is what I am waiting to see. Its time to pull he trigger and get the tag belts on them.

Omega and Page should be singles anyway.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

DarkMyau said:


> The hybrid 2 is what I am waiting to see. Its time to pull he trigger and get the tag belts on them.
> 
> Omega and Page should be singles anyway.


Th2 don't belong anywhere near the titles they aren't that great and hideous in ring gear.


----------



## Erik.

Garrison and Pillman actually have good chemistry.

I like this pairing.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Solid episode of DARK.

Outside of michael Steven's match everything was good I especially liked Shawn Spears and that Mbadu guy has potential I liked his look.

Looking forward to tomorrow night!!!!


----------



## RiverFenix

Captain Dean should be signed. M'Badu is very agile for his size - Billy actually over-sold for him which is interesting. A bit raw, as mentioned via commentary but if AEW has "developmental deals" he should get one. 

Chamberlain is non-descript. No reason I saw to bring him back. 

Garrison needs to cool it with the old timey video camera pantomime. We get it, it's the old Hollywood Blondes taunt. 

Jurassic Express might be best in these six man tags where Marko can be used as a weapon. Arron Solow is smooth in the ring, you can tell he's a long time vet. Good in-house jobber if nothing else. 

I dig the Sabian/Ford character work lately. Crop top t-shirt was a nice tough for Kip. Taz' line about Kip mistaking Penelope's toungue for a gummi bear and then the dead silence from Schiavone was funny. Taz dialed it down a notch or three from last week with his banter trying to pop Tony which was welcome. 

Ellering isn't anything special, at least hasn't shown anything as of yet. 

Another Butcher&Blade win, another time their finisher looked like shit and missed it's supposed mark. Let it go guys. Hart Foundation finisher or Demolition finisher ripe for the using.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That was a really good DARK

almost didn’t skip anything


TH2 is great. Losing because of hubris. NN also looked great. TH2 should’ve won though IMO
BnB is the business. Especially Butcher
I like Ellering
Penelope was great
M’badu has all the upside in the world / Dean looked great again
Rest was all good too
just a fun episode

Spears was great too

only miss was the Kip match against that weird dude

edit> yes, Full Death needs to change


----------



## One Shed

*Lee Johnson vs. Rey Fenix
Shawn Spears vs. Alex Chamberlain
M’Badu & Shawn Dean vs. Billy & Austin Gunn
Private Party vs. Griff Garrison & Brian Pillman Jr*

All decent matches that gets guys experience. Nothing fantastic, but no complaints.

*Jurassic Express vs. Corey Hollis, Pineapple Pete & Aaron Solow*

Not going to watch anything with Marko.

*The Hybrid 2 vs. The Natural Nightmares*

Their outfits are horrible. The small one is fairly useless. OK match.

*Michael Stevens vs. Kip Sabian*

I said I would give Michael Stevens one chance and he was quite cringe. Grinding in the corner. Please never put this guy on Dynamite. He can have oil matches with Nakazawa. Bad.

*Penelope Ford vs. Rachael Ellering*

Kip Sabian is bad, cringe, and useless but quite an overachiever in life. Penelope is hot. Not a bad match but Rachel should probably not be wearing midriff exposing clothes. She is like a female Chuck Taylor so far.

*SCU vs. The Butcher & The Blade*

Good ground and pound match. Hopefully they keep Scorpio on his singles run. Glad to see B&B get another win. Hopefully they will get a real push and be a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## phatbob426

Michael Stevens was hilarious. His dancing reminded me of Disco Inferno.


----------



## DOTL

Ok. Am I the only one whot saw that giant roach on the ramp during Fenix's fight?


----------



## One Shed

phatbob426 said:


> Michael Stevens was hilarious. His dancing reminded me of Disco Inferno.


He was worse than I could have imagined him being. I hope he is not signed.


----------



## rbl85

Ellering needs to lose a little bit of her belly (understandable since she was injured for a long time)


----------



## One Shed

rbl85 said:


> Ellering needs to lose a little bit of her belly (understandable since she was injured for a long time)


Just wanted to point out we agree on something.


----------



## Erik.

Really like Mbadu


----------



## CM Buck

Stevens wasn't as bad as i was expecting. I was expecting sonny at his worst level cringe. Nothing I want to see again but I'm glad kip got a win. His a good little prick and more entertaining away from havoc

Good enhancement matches. Mbadu looks interesting and Austin is showing improvement 

Party hardy or is it just pp again and the Hollywood blonds had a decent match and I much prefer them using event omega over the GnJ. 

Th2 vs the nightmares was decent enough 

Butcher and the blade I've really begun to enjoy.


----------



## thorn123

Why is dark so much quieter than dynamite ... is it just less wrestlers at ringside?? Why not have the same noise/number of wrestlers ringside? Last weeks dynamite sounded like audience noise was piped in.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Butcher and Blade with the W, heck yeah.
Lee/ Fenix & M'badu's performance were good.


----------



## Carter84

Just happy to see fenix back, he needs a new run in singlesmas a face now, he has been underwhelmed as a he3l also put the best wrestler Pentagon Jr as a face too!! CERO MIEDO BROS!!







Ì​


----------



## LongPig666

Erik. said:


> Garrison and Pillman actually have good chemistry.
> 
> I like this pairing.


Agree. Both have massive potential, slick in-ring and I hope they are both signed and developed.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DaveRA said:


> Why is dark so much quieter than dynamite ... is it just less wrestlers at ringside?? Why not have the same noise/number of wrestlers ringside? Last weeks dynamite sounded like audience noise was piped in.


all the guys at ringside is in the ring 

but serious - they tape these late / sometimes until 1 or 2 in the morning

might be the reason why


----------



## TripleG

I just watched Dark. 

Holy shit, Rachel Ellering is terrible.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TripleG said:


> I just watched Dark.
> 
> Holy shit, Rachel Ellering is terrible.


its her 2nd match in a year. I thought she’s got potential

Ford though - she’s increased in leaps and bounds


----------



## AthleticGirth

TripleG said:


> Holy shit, Rachel Ellering is terrible.


Rachael was fine, compared to some of the girls who've been in the tag tournament she's Manami Toyoto. Penelope Ford's an absolute star though.

A solid episode of Dark. Good to see Fenix in a singles match and the main event was Dynamite worthy. Impressive win for Big Butch and the Blade.


----------



## Mercian

*Lee Johnson vs. Rey Fenix*

Usually like Fenix but thought he looked Sloppy, Johnson wasnt bad at all

* Shawn Spears vs. Alex Chamberlain*

Like Spears a lot apart from his music
*
M’Badu & Shawn Dean vs. Billy & Austin Gunn*

Going nowhere
*
Private Party vs. Griff Garrison & Brian Pillman Jr*

Private Party are OK but nothing special
Pillman Jr I really like and hope something is done with him
Griff has a great Stinger Splash

*Jurassic Express vs. Corey Hollis, Pineapple Pete & Aaron Solow*

Bored me, I quite like Luchs and Jungle Boy but Marko is a put offski

*The Hybrid 2 vs. The Natural Nightmares*

Outfits are strange

Rhodes uses the throat thrust move far too much these days

Allie looked the hotter of the two this week

QT Marshall has had a lot of forum unappreciation but his work is pretty crisp and well done, he's solid IMO

Fun match

*Michael Stevens vs. Kip Sabian*

I actually enjoyed Stevens couldnt tell if he was a wrestler or a climber. His performance was flamboyant (We'd call it camp in the UK) rather than the sexual performance of Sonny Kiss, he wont be the last person doing this but thought his characer and wrestling were OK
Sabian is better on his own, well apart from Penelope

*Penelope Ford vs. Rachael Ellering*

The referee looked like Rocky Dennis stunt double

Rachael bless needs some ab work

Penelope looks prettier each week, her ring work is improving and she has enough about her to keep me watching all of her matches

*SCU vs. The Butcher & The Blade*

Butchers stomping lunges are worth watching every week

SCU are two great veterans and B/B should have a much brighter future


----------



## 10gizzle

I'd agere I actually was entertain by Michael Stevens.

He's like Hugh Morris crossed with a more diverse strut arsenal of La Parka.


----------



## One Shed

Ray Fenix, confirmed masochist.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293347249431482376


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Powerpob


Lheurch said:


> Ray Fenix, confirmed masochist.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293347249431482376


Noticed this live lol ray looked slightly off but a decent match.Didnt see much good from lee.


----------



## RiverFenix

Lheurch said:


> Ray Fenix, confirmed masochist.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293347249431482376


Glancing blows off of Lee's head.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Glancing blows off of Lee's head.


Maybe like 3 the rest were blatantly badly placed and giving himself a dead arm lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lheurch said:


> Ray Fenix, confirmed masochist.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293347249431482376


Lol

Rey always goes from being ‘the greatest’ to ‘Wow... that was dumb’ in 20 seconds or less


----------



## One Shed

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol
> 
> Rey always goes from being ‘the greatest’ to ‘Wow... that was dumb’ in 20 seconds or less


Yeah I hate to see mistakes like this because I do like Rey a lot as a worker. Honestly this is more the director and editors' fault though. This was a taped show so there is no excuse for something this blatant to make it through.


----------



## Aedubya

Lheurch said:


> Yeah I hate to see mistakes like this because I do like Rey a lot as a worker. Honestly this is more the director and editors' fault though. This was a taped show so there is no excuse for something this blatant to make it through.


No other shots available then?


----------



## One Shed

Aedubya said:


> No other shots available then?


Then you just edit out the spot entirely. Much better than showing something so blatant.


----------



## darockwilder

DOTL said:


> Ok. Am I the only one whot saw that giant roach on the ramp during Fenix's fight?


I thought it was a mouse, but roach makes way more sense. I don't see those where I live!


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Lheurch said:


> Then you just edit out the spot entirely. Much better than showing something so blatant.


Yup. Amateur stuff, cut to the hard cam it might look odd but it looks better than airing that.

Begging AEW to get someone backstage who knows what they're doing. If that was someone editing for me I wouldn't use them again.


----------



## Pippen94

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yup. Amateur stuff, cut to the hard cam it might look odd but it looks better than airing that.
> 
> Begging AEW to get someone backstage who knows what they're doing. If that was someone editing for me I wouldn't use them again.


If only you'd had some success in wrestling you wouldn't be so bitter & feel need to hate on product ppl get paid to produce


----------



## 3venflow

I'm impressed by Spears lately. His look is good, the darker more serious character is good, and Tully is great.

Oh, and he can throw a punch. 

I'd like to see him back on Dynamite and maybe avenging that embarrassing loss to Dustin to show his progress (he's 8-2 in 2020 now),


----------



## Ayres

Would you like to see a AEW Dark belt? Maybe with a tint job done to a belt with a black strap.


----------



## One Shed

Pippen94 said:


> If only you'd had some success in wrestling you wouldn't be so bitter & feel need to hate on product ppl get paid to produce


Ad hominem fallacy personal attack. You attack the person making the argument because you have nothing to say about the actual mistake they made. Is it really THAT hard for you and others on here to say "wow that was pretty bad, hope they can learn from that mistake?"


----------



## Cult03

Lheurch said:


> Ad hominem fallacy personal attack. You attack the person making the argument because you have nothing to say about the actual mistake they made. Is it really THAT hard for you and others on here to say "wow that was pretty bad, hope they can learn from that mistake?"


We really shouldn't be surprised anymore. These guys can't carry out a conversation without attacking someone. Someone Pippen doesn't get banned for it. His mates cop bans for some of their bait, but he's untouchable apparently.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Lheurch said:


> Ad hominem fallacy personal attack. You attack the person making the argument because you have nothing to say about the actual mistake they made. Is it really THAT hard for you and others on here to say "wow that was pretty bad, hope they can learn from that mistake?"


If I don't believe it, I am not going to say it. What are you going to do about it? Maybe you should kick down my door, beat me half to death, and force me to say it?

I DARE you.


----------



## One Shed

ripcitydisciple said:


> If I don't believe it, I am not going to say it. What are you going to do about it? Maybe you should kick down my door, beat me half to death, and force me to say it?
> 
> I DARE you.


What an absurd comment. You seem unfamiliar with logical fallacies and how people deal with them. Hint: No one would ever suggest physical violence as a solution for dealing with ignorance.


----------



## El Hammerstone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295378580780863488


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Lheurch said:


> What an absurd comment. You seem unfamiliar with logical fallacies and how people deal with them. Hint: No one would ever suggest physical violence as a solution for dealing with ignorance.


Then STOP forcing you're way of thinking onto the ones who don't want it. I don't GIVE A SHIT if you or the other Guild members thinks something or someone sucks. Or if someone should be employed solely on their height or weight. Just because YOU don't like it doesn't mean all of us shouldn't like it. 

Get it now?


----------



## One Shed

ripcitydisciple said:


> Then STOP forcing you're way of thinking onto the ones who don't want it. I don't GIVE A SHIT if you or the other Guild members thinks something or someone sucks. Or if someone should be employed solely on their height or weight. Just because YOU don't like it doesn't mean all of us shouldn't like it.
> 
> Get it now?


Please give an example of when I have forced anyone to do anything at any time at any place. Got none? OK then. What is a Guild member? Obviously height and weight is relevant in a sports-related environment. Not the be all and end all, but it is highly relevant.

You seem paranoid. No one is coming after you personally. If someone is knocking on your door, they are not from here.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Red Velvet vs Abadon* - Red Velvet is the better wrestler. Abadon will wil.

*Alan Angels vs Billy Gunn* - A crime if Billy wins here. No real reason for this match at all. Should be Austin in very least

*Archer vs Jesse Sorenson/Jon Cruz* - Sorenson is a Impact guy isn't he?

*Silver, Reynolds, Cabana vs D3, Ryzin, Faboo Andre* - Not sure if we've seen Ryzin, D3 is a debut, Faboo is trash

*Sean Dean & Frank Stone vs Janela and Kiss* - Stone debut, Dean deserves better by now.

*Hobbs vs Spears* - I hope Spears allows Hobbs in offense, let's see what he's got.

*Nakazawa vs Sabian* - Booked for a sexual harassment/assault spot with Nak on Penny Ford no doubt. For the lolz!!1!

*Private Party/SCU vs Butcher&Blade/Lucha Brothers* - To get heel team some cohesion?

*Ricky Starks vs Lee Johnson* - Big Shotty Lee is hit or miss. Depends largely on his opponent I've found.

*Baron Black/Tony Donati vs Ortiz/Santana *- I remember thinking positively of Baron Black. Donati is bland as hell.

*The Hybrid 2 vs The Initiative * - TH2 getting a win here for their record.


----------



## Aedubya

What's the lineup this week?


----------



## Dizzie

Not a bad line up for dark minus kiss and nakazawa, they need to make kiss, janela and nakazawa a trio team so that we only have to put with them in just match.


----------



## taker1986

The 8 man tag should be the standout match. Also I think they're building Abadon up as Shida's next feud after all out.


----------



## JBLGOAT

*Red Velvet vs Abadon* - needed I guess to pad the record. This would be a good chance for AEW to build a feud with someone

*Alan Angels vs Billy Gunn* - This should start a feud between DO and the Gunn club if AEW knows what they're done.

*Archer vs Jesse Sorenson/Jon Cruz* - Archer squashes are always entertaining

*Silver, Reynolds, Cabana vs D3, Ryzin, Faboo Andre* - should move Cabana storyline along.

*Sean Dean & Frank Stone vs Janela and Kiss* - Blegh janela and Kiss don't need a squash

*Hobbs vs Spears* - Spears has had good storyline stuff on dark

*Nakazawa vs Sabian* - may be entertaining spots

*Private Party/SCU vs Butcher&Blade/Lucha Brothers* - Yay non squash

*Ricky Starks vs Lee Johnson* - Needed to build up Starks. HOpefully Lee Johnson develops character her and maybe MJF storylines

*Baron Black/Tony Donati vs Ortiz/Santana -boring squash

The Hybrid 2 vs The Initiative Yay INITIATIVE*


----------



## Aedubya

Where is th lineup listed?


----------



## Mercian

Three times *Aedubya *and you have to wear a Janela/Kiss T-shirt for a week, scroll up/down!


----------



## Aedubya

No it's not there Mercian
Someone I have blocked must've posted the info


----------



## One Shed

Aedubya said:


> No it's not there Mercian
> Someone I have blocked must've posted the info


So it IS there, you just have a personal issue.


----------



## Geeee

If Angels beat Billy would it be an upset?


----------



## One Shed

Dizzie said:


> Not a bad line up for dark minus kiss and nakazawa, they need to make kiss, janela and nakazawa a trio team so that we only have to put with them in just match.


They need to make them unemployed in the wrestling industry.


----------



## Dizzie

Lheurch said:


> They need to make them unemployed in the wrestling industry.


That's pathetic to wish such a thing, shows the type of shitty person you are in life.

They arent to my taste and i do not find them entertaining but I dont wish on them to have their passion in life to be completely taken away from them.


----------



## One Shed

Dizzie said:


> That's pathetic to wish such a thing, shows the type of shitty person you are in life.
> 
> They arent to my taste and i do not find them entertaining but I dont wish on them to have their passion in life to be completely taken away from them.


I do not wish them to be unemployed, just not employed in an industry they are poor in. Would you want to sign up for a surgeon to perform a needed operation on you if they had flunked medical school, but it was their passion to operate on you?


----------



## Dizzie

Lheurch said:


> I do not wish them to be unemployed, just not employed in an industry they are poor in. Would you want to sign up for a surgeon to perform a needed operation on you if they had flunked medical school, but it was their passion to operate on you?


Dont be an idiot all your life, wrestling is fake, where as performing surgery is a real life or death situation.

I have a big passion for playing football/soccer but I'm obviously nowhere near elite level, does that mean I should not be allowed to play football at any level? of course not.


----------



## Aedubya

Lheurch said:


> So it IS there, you just have a personal issue.


Bye


----------



## One Shed

Dizzie said:


> Dont be an idiot all your life, wrestling is fake, where as performing surgery is a real life or death situation.
> 
> I have a big passion for playing football/soccer but I'm obviously nowhere near elite level, does that mean I should not be allowed to play football at any level? of course not.


So in that same vein, the Jellys and Markos should be play fighting in front of the dozen people they used to, not on national TV right? I have no interest if they want to stink up a middle school gym, but they have no business being on a product that calls itself elite any more than you or I have any business playing in the NFL. Right?


----------



## One Shed

Aedubya said:


> Bye


I have seen people with thin skin, but this guy has no skin. Imagine blocking anyone who says anything other than the thoughts you also have.


----------



## Dizzie

Lheurch said:


> So in that same vein, the Jellys and Markos should be play fighting in front of the dozen people they used to, not on national TV right? I have no interest if they want to stink up a middle school gym, but they have no business being on a product that calls itself elite any more than you or I have any business playing in the NFL. Right?


 I dont enjoy them being on aew but if they want carry on wrestling on the indies I see no problem with that and tbh Marko is not so bad if he's just mascot/manager type guy but I dont want to see him wrestling on aew wrestling and it's purely down to my idea of the standard a guy should be to perform on a worldwide broadcasted wrestling show


----------



## One Shed

Dizzie said:


> I dont enjoy them being on aew but if they want carry on wrestling on the indies I see no problem with that and tbh Marko is not so bad if he's just mascot/manager type guy but I dont want to see him wrestling on aew wrestling and it's purely down to my idea of the standard a guy should be to perform on a worldwide broadcasted wrestling show


OK so we agree. They should not be on AEW in a wrestling capacity. Good.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Dark was good aside from of course NAKA ....NAKA.....NAKAZAWA!!! and Janela and kiss matches.I enjoyed most of everything else oh except that fucking andre guy what a wierdo.


----------



## taker1986

Highlights on this show were the Lucha Bros, Butcher and Blade (who I think are most improved tag team of the year) and that awesome Ricky Starks promo, got me pretty hyped for a Starks/Allin match which we should get in the next couple of weeks hopefully as they build to Allin/Cage at All Out.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

taker1986 said:


> Highlights on this show were the Lucha Bros, Butcher and Blade (who I think are most improved tag team of the year) and that awesome Ricky Starks promo, got me pretty hyped for a Starks/Allin match which we should get in the next couple of weeks hopefully as they build to Allin/Cage at All Out.


Agreed on B&B except their ugly ass finisher they never hit clean.


----------



## Pippen94

Good show; Jack evans seemed rusty last week but back to form.
That match with Butler + Librarians was maybe best of night with several nice near falls for underdogs - would've been great with crowd.
Great promo from Ricky Starks.
Shawn Spears looked real good breaking down leg of opponent - shame he's closer to 40 than 30 but still think he is #4 in new horseman.
Abadon is ready to move to dynamite.
Always nice to see Penelope & Anna Jay


----------



## One Shed

Michael Nakazawa vs. Kip Sabian - Oil dude? SKIP. I watched the entrances so that I could see Penelope though.

Shawn Dean & Frank Stone vs. Sonny Kiss & Joey Janela - Sonny and Jelly? SKIP

Will Hobbs vs. Shawn Spears - Nothing to complain about but Spears is just not exciting to me.

Starks with a good promo

The Hybrid2 vs. The Initiative - Rolling D&D die? Had to skip this too. TH2 costumes are just offensive.

Boring Brandi Heels video

Red Velvet vs. Abadon - I appreciate people who really live their gimmick, so I actually like Abadon. Still green, but that is what Dark is for. Her finisher takes too long to set up. I hope she can work on making it look more smooth.

John Silver, Alex Reynolds & Colt Cabana vs. D3, RYZIN & Faboo Andre - What? Why? How? When Colt Cabana is the most intimidating person in a six person match, you have problems. Anna Jay looks great though. Why does this Andre guy exist? And the 5'4 Dork Order dude? I could only watch a few minutes of this mess but it looked like it did not last much longer than that.

Ricky Starks vs. Lee Johnson - Pacing seemed a bit off here, but Starks looked pretty good. I liked the Coffin Drop mocking. Wardlow randomly walking out shirtless was a little weird. Obviously Lee will be turning face down the line.

Baron Black & Tony Donati vs. Santana & Ortiz - Good to get Santana and Ortiz a win. Nothing special about the other team. Ortiz needs to stop yelling "The Best" all the time.

Lance Archer vs. Jon Cruz & Jessy Sorensen - Jessy (Jesse?) Sorensen is still around? Lance murdering dudes is always a good thing. I am glad this was not a complete squash since it was two on one, but Lance still dominated. Cruz breaking up that pin was pretty funny. Everyone was like "Why would he do that???" Jake teasing the DDT was great. I thought for about 0.8 seconds he might actually do it. Imagine that crowd reaction.

Alan “5” Feet vs. Billy - At least we got to see Anna Jay again. Great another tiny Dork Order guy and the guy who makes almost everyone in AEW look small already, Billy Nolastname. Billy should not be winning a lot of matches in 2020, but tiny dude should not be winning either. Meh. Billy screaming "I'm an old man!"

Private Party & SCU vs. Lucha Bros, The Butcher & The Blade - I really want less multi-team matches. Just keep it simple. B&B are definitely now one of my favorite teams in the company. They have come a long way from being brought in as MJF's paid jobbers. Lucha Bros. are mostly great too. Glad they are keeping the SCU tag team Daniels and Kazarian. PP still green so I am all for them getting experience in a match like this. Unlike the 10 and 12 man clusters over the past few weeks, this was refreshingly not a spot fest. Weird that Blade reached over Fenix for the tag annoying Fenix. Wonder what that was about? Lucha Bros actually did a proper tag in heh. Aubrey laying down the law is always good to see. At least for part of the match. Inconsistent enforcement of rules drives me nuts. B&B's finisher looked weird but right team won. I guess that tag spot was the first part of problems between the two teams. Maybe they will have B&B vs Lucha Bros soon. That should be a good match.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Pippen94 said:


> If only you'd had some success in wrestling you wouldn't be so bitter & feel need to hate on product ppl get paid to produce


LifeInCattleClass (Can't tag you for some reason)

This is exactly what I said would happen less than a week ago. I'd reveal that I actually promote events and people would compare me to AEW and discount my points because it's only an indy and not a national wrestling promotion. I could be the head booker of ROH and people would still discount it.

Pippen, fair point, I only run an independent promotion but lets compare. How many successful shows have you run mate? Biggest crowd? Got any high profile mates?

inb4 no answer.



Lheurch said:


> Ad hominem fallacy personal attack. You attack the person making the argument because you have nothing to say about the actual mistake they made. Is it really THAT hard for you and others on here to say "wow that was pretty bad, hope they can learn from that mistake?"


Yeah, it was always going to come. Someone would use the fact I promote shows against me. Not surprised it was our mate Pips.


----------



## One Shed

Chip Chipperson said:


> LifeInCattleClass (Can't tag you for some reason)
> 
> This is exactly what I said would happen less than a week ago. I'd reveal that I actually promote events and people would compare me to AEW and discount my points because it's only an indy and not a national wrestling promotion. I could be the head booker of ROH and people would still discount it.
> 
> Pippen, fair point, I only run an independent promotion but lets compare. How many successful shows have you run mate? Biggest crowd? Got any high profile mates?
> 
> inb4 no answer.


How dare you not have a billionaire for a father to help you start a global company? Try harder!


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Lheurch said:


> How dare you not have a billionaire for a father to help you start a global company? Try harder!


Man if I even had a dad to give me 100k just solely for wrestling I think I'd be pretty pleased about it. 100 million I think most people could do better than AEW with it.


----------



## One Shed

Chip Chipperson said:


> Man if I even had a dad to give me 100k just solely for wrestling I think I'd be pretty pleased about it. 100 million I think most people could do better than AEW with it.


I am going to guess you would not be bringing in Jelly and Nakazawa if you had 100k or 100m.


----------



## JBLGOAT

I like Michael Nakazawa for one reason. They need more journeymen level wrestlers. There's too much gap between the jobbers and the midcard guys. Only journeymen I can think of are Luther, Reynolds&Silver, Nakazawa, and I guess Serpentico since he has one win. Guys who job but also have wins....


----------



## One Shed

JBLGOAT said:


> I like Michael Nakazawa for one reason. They need more journeymen level wrestlers. There's too much gap between the jobbers and the midcard guys. Only journeymen I can think of are Luther, Reynolds&Silver, Nakazawa, and I guess Serpentico since he has one win. Guys who job but also have wins....


Journeyman? He is 44...


----------



## Chip Chipperson

A journeyman kind of is a competitor who goes around and wrestles for many places consistently. Not sure I'd class any of those guys as true journeymen.


----------



## Pippen94

Chip Chipperson said:


> A journeyman kind of is a competitor who goes around and wrestles for many places consistently. Not sure I'd class any of those guys as true journeymen.


How would you class your wrestling career??


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Pippen94 said:


> How would you class your wrestling career??





Chip Chipperson said:


> Pippen, fair point, I only run an independent promotion but lets compare. How many successful shows have you run mate? Biggest crowd? Got any high profile mates?


----------



## Pippen94

Chip Chipperson said:


> LifeInCattleClass (Can't tag you for some reason)
> 
> This is exactly what I said would happen less than a week ago. I'd reveal that I actually promote events and people would compare me to AEW and discount my points because it's only an indy and not a national wrestling promotion. I could be the head booker of ROH and people would still discount it.
> 
> Pippen, fair point, I only run an independent promotion but lets compare. How many successful shows have you run mate? Biggest crowd? Got any high profile mates?
> 
> inb4 no answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was always going to come. Someone would use the fact I promote shows against me. Not surprised it was our mate Pips.


You pretty quick to scrutinize others but afraid to face criticism yourself


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Pippen94 said:


> You pretty quick to scrutinize others but afraid to face criticism yourself


Says the guy that runs for the hills as soon as he's asked to put his money where his mouth is every single time.


----------



## Pippen94

Chip Chipperson said:


> Says the guy that runs for the hills as soon as he's asked to put his money where his mouth is every single time.


I am trying not to get too personal but you among the most prolific posters here, almost exclusively in aew forum & almost 100% negative of product. It's clear to others what you doing here. Others probably came to same conclusion as me when it comes to your motivation


----------



## One Shed

Pippen94 said:


> I am trying not to get too personal but you among the most prolific posters here, almost exclusively in aew forum & almost 100% negative of product. It's clear to others what you doing here. Others probably came to same conclusion as me when it comes to your motivation


So you are still not going to reply to actual points or data, just continue your ad hominem attacks?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Pippen94 said:


> I am trying not to get too personal but you among the most prolific posters here, almost exclusively in aew forum & almost 100% negative of product. It's clear to others what you doing here. Others probably came to same conclusion as me when it comes to your motivation


Trying not to get personal? You are openly mocking me for promoting live wrestling events which is something that you likely dream about. When called out about what you've done yourself in wrestling you ignore it. You are trying to get a personal attack going because I said some wrestlers weren't journeymen (Which isn't even really a common thing anymore) and because I was critical of a bad camera angle.

I don't only post in the AEW forum I post kind of all over the place my guy. I post in Classics when a topic catches my attention, I'm often reading "other wrestling" and Impact as well (Although kind of gone off it). I even enjoy the occasional "Rants" post.

Also, I'm not 100% negative of the product or "almost" 100% negative I'm positive when I think they do good and negative when they do bad. I don't know why you're on my ass trying to force me to be some "AEW is great 100% of the time" type of guy when I will never be.

Appreciate being called prolific though, that's a nice thing to be called.



Lheurch said:


> So you are still not going to reply to actual points or data, just continue your ad hominem attacks?


He'll just continue to attack until I become 100% on board with AEW no matter what they do which will be never.


----------



## CM Buck

Lheurch said:


> Michael Nakazawa vs. Kip Sabian - Oil dude? SKIP. I watched the entrances so that I could see Penelope though.
> 
> Shawn Dean & Frank Stone vs. Sonny Kiss & Joey Janela - Sonny and Jelly? SKIP
> 
> Will Hobbs vs. Shawn Spears - Nothing to complain about but Spears is just not exciting to me.
> 
> Starks with a good promo
> 
> The Hybrid2 vs. The Initiative - Rolling D&D die? Had to skip this too. TH2 costumes are just offensive.
> 
> Boring Brandi Heels video
> 
> Red Velvet vs. Abadon - I appreciate people who really live their gimmick, so I actually like Abadon. Still green, but that is what Dark is for. Her finisher takes too long to set up. I hope she can work on making it look more smooth.
> 
> John Silver, Alex Reynolds & Colt Cabana vs. D3, RYZIN & Faboo Andre - What? Why? How? When Colt Cabana is the most intimidating person in a six person match, you have problems. Anna Jay looks great though. Why does this Andre guy exist? And the 5'4 Dork Order dude? I could only watch a few minutes of this mess but it looked like it did not last much longer than that.
> 
> Ricky Starks vs. Lee Johnson - Pacing seemed a bit off here, but Starks looked pretty good. I liked the Coffin Drop mocking. Wardlow randomly walking out shirtless was a little weird. Obviously Lee will be turning face down the line.
> 
> Baron Black & Tony Donati vs. Santana & Ortiz - Good to get Santana and Ortiz a win. Nothing special about the other team. Ortiz needs to stop yelling "The Best" all the time.
> 
> Lance Archer vs. Jon Cruz & Jessy Sorensen - Jessy (Jesse?) Sorensen is still around? Lance murdering dudes is always a good thing. I am glad this was not a complete squash since it was two on one, but Lance still dominated. Cruz breaking up that pin was pretty funny. Everyone was like "Why would he do that???" Jake teasing the DDT was great. I thought for about 0.8 seconds he might actually do it. Imagine that crowd reaction.
> 
> Alan “5” Feet vs. Billy - At least we got to see Anna Jay again. Great another tiny Dork Order guy and the guy who makes almost everyone in AEW look small already, Billy Nolastname. Billy should not be winning a lot of matches in 2020, but tiny dude should not be winning either. Meh. Billy screaming "I'm an old man!"
> 
> Private Party & SCU vs. Lucha Bros, The Butcher & The Blade - I really want less multi-team matches. Just keep it simple. B&B are definitely now one of my favorite teams in the company. They have come a long way from being brought in as MJF's paid jobbers. Lucha Bros. are mostly great too. Glad they are keeping the SCU tag team Daniels and Kazarian. PP still green so I am all for them getting experience in a match like this. Unlike the 10 and 12 man clusters over the past few weeks, this was refreshingly not a spot fest. Weird that Blade reached over Fenix for the tag annoying Fenix. Wonder what that was about? Lucha Bros actually did a proper tag in heh. Aubrey laying down the law is always good to see. At least for part of the match. Inconsistent enforcement of rules drives me nuts. B&B's finisher looked weird but right team won. I guess that tag spot was the first part of problems between the two teams. Maybe they will have B&B vs Lucha Bros soon. That should be a good match.


Quoting you so I can comment on the matches without forgetting 

Mikey vs kip. I was actually entertained it was basic and the thing shit was annoying however Penelope made that match entertaining with her facials. Loved the pissed off expression kip had before hitting his finish. Not bad. Nothing I'll remember which is good 

Joey division vs dean and stone. Wasn't bad. This stone guy has potential. But Joey was terrible. Everyone else was competent to good 

Spears vs hobbs. Again can't complain but spears is becoming annoyingly predictable. It takes away from his wins. There's nothing wrong with having predictable wins. But the predictable punch post match is just stupid now.

Great starks promo

You really missed out on the initiative vs th2 match. Alot of good character work and just all around decent wrestling. Never thought id look forward to these 2. Angelico is definitely the weak link. I'd swap him with pj black and release angelico

Abadon vs red pants bored me to tears.

Beta squad with colt vs nerd squad was awful. The essex destroyer was nice though

Ricky vs L j was decent. Ricky is a star. I liked the wardlow stuff. Showed moreof a compassionate side whereas if mjf was there Johnson might have been killed. Didn't murk him but just kept him in line sternly 

Lax vs geeks existed. I second your comment on ortiz. I hate that fuck.

Angels vs gunn. Existed. You really need to forget your height prejudice with this kid. His got alot of talent. Guess we get beta vs gunn club next week. Joy

Archer is always fun. And the ddt tease was nice especially after whatever last week was

Clusterfuck tag was good. Right team won. I didn't know who was legal half the time though. Guess lucha bros are turning face since corona is handicapping pac? Probably for the best


----------



## sjm76

Will Hobbs got some good offense in against Shawn Spears and continues to improve.


----------



## JBLGOAT

Chip Chipperson said:


> A journeyman kind of is a competitor who goes around and wrestles for many places consistently. Not sure I'd class any of those guys as true journeymen.


I meant journeyman as a boxing term. Someone who's not a can but doesn't have a very good record.

"In boxing, kickboxing and mixed martial arts, a journeyman is a fighter who has adequate skill but is not of the caliber of a contender or gatekeeper. "

Dark lacks a lot of journeymen. It's all 100-0 booking.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Nice to see Reynolds and Silver pick up a win for The Dark Order.

Also enjoy see Ricky Starks as a heel. Can't believe NWA tried to make this creepy, sleazy guy a babyface.

What's the deal with Abadon's eyes? I want to see more of this freak. Anybody got a picture of the woman without the make-up?


----------



## TripleG

One of the scrubs that Archer murdered this week...was that the same Jesse Sorenson from TNA? I thought he had retired due to a neck injury.


----------



## Mercian

Michael Nakazawa vs. Kip Sabian - Sabian is OK but Penelope is stunning

Shawn Dean & Frank Stone vs. Sonny Kiss & Joey Janela - skipped this

Will Hobbs vs. Shawn Spears - I like Spears a lot, but its now time to know where this is going....

The Hybrid2 vs. The Initiative - Did this benefit either team?

Red Velvet vs. Abadon - Wow, Red Velvet is a pretty girl and acrobatic at least. Enjoy Abadon, she aint Lou Thesz but you darent look away

John Silver, Alex Reynolds & Colt Cabana vs. D3, RYZIN & Faboo Andre - I was just watching Anna Jay, DO gimmick anyone?

Ricky Starks vs. Lee Johnson -Lee Johnson is pretty good even though he loses always, Starks really could be a star please build him to mean more

Baron Black & Tony Donati vs. Santana & Ortiz - Nice team but need a name I reckon.

Lance Archer vs. Jon Cruz & Jessy Sorensen - Thing is Vader and Big John Studd did this better, I like Archer but facially he looks like Grover from Sesame Street who as you may know is not scary

Little Evil Alan vs. Billy - 50 something muscle dude who is not over v Mascarita Sagrada's evil brother who is not over, is this DO gimmick going anywhere? Nice to see Anna Jay though

Private Party & SCU vs. Lucha Bros, The Butcher & The Blade - Four really good teams for me, nice to finish on a positive

11 Matches is great for me, always a mix of good and bad


----------



## Dizzie

Is there a reason kip sabian barely gets any time on dynamite? Maybe I'm missing some big issues he has but to me there is potential there of him being an entertaining heel to watch worthy of the main roster.


----------



## AthleticGirth

A lot more good than bad on this week's episode. Fun main event with Big Butch getting the pin, Abadon using her time well to make an impression, Archer getting the handicap win (always nice to see Sorensen on a big stage after his neck injury at TNA) and Veda adding energy to commentary. 

Star of the show was Ricky Starks, I'm just starting to get the Rock comparisons being made. Natural face playing the cocky, crafty heel, and damn he's got a nice drop kick. Props to Lee Johnson as well, talented kid. Loved Stark's line about Darby Allin being raised on dogfood and dope.


----------



## Prosper

I love me some Red Velvet. Sign her Tony.


----------



## AthleticGirth

TripleG said:


> One of the scrubs that Archer murdered this week...was that the same Jesse Sorenson from TNA? I thought he had retired due to a neck injury.


Yep. He was used by NXT four or five years ago but has mostly been working on the indy circuit.



Dizzie said:


> Is there a reason kip sabian barely gets any time on dynamite? Maybe I'm missing some big issues he has but to me there is potential there of him being an entertaining heel to watch worthy of the main roster.


I think Havoc being sent to rehab and then being let go torpedoed the push Kip was getting on Dynamite as a tag wrestler.

I guess Kip is going to have to wait for a spot to turn up as a singles guy, and he may be waiting a while for that. I could see him and Penelope being good fits to join Taz's stable, open Kip up to the tag division again and more opportunities to appear on Dynamite.


----------



## Dizzie

Who is green lighting sonny kiss to constantly be allowed to wear attire that is basically a thong with ass full on show? They are setting themselves up for a backlash if they allow this shit on the main show


----------



## Mercian

Ricky Starks music sounds like Deep Purple

Have to say whoever does the AEW music over-all does it very well


----------



## phatbob426

Veda Scott was really great on commentary


----------



## DammitChrist

Dizzie said:


> Who is green lighting sonny kiss to constantly be allowed to wear attire that is basically a thong with ass full on show? They are setting themselves up for a backlash if they allow this shit on the main show


Honestly, I really do not need to see Sonny Kiss’s ass every time I watch AEW Dark or Dynamite.

He can just wrestle without showing off his rear-end all the time, or overdoing the splits.


----------



## JBLGOAT

DammitChrist said:


> Honestly, I really do not need to see Sonny Kiss’s ass every time I watch AEW Dark or Dynamite.
> 
> He can just wrestle without showing off his rear-end all the time, or overdoing the splits.


Nyla Rose could stand to cover up at times too.


----------



## sjm76

DammitChrist said:


> Honestly, I really do not need to see Sonny Kiss’s ass every time I watch AEW Dark or Dynamite.
> 
> He can just wrestle without showing off his rear-end all the time, or overdoing the splits.


Guys like Sonny Kiss and Nakazawa are obviously on to appease the homosexual demographic. I just leave the room or change the channel to NXT if Kiss is on Dynamite until his match is over.


----------



## Dizzie

sjm76 said:


> Guys like Sonny Kiss and Nakazawa are obviously on to appease the homosexual demographic. I just leave the room or change the channel to NXT if Kiss is on Dynamite until his match is over.


Whilst I have no time for Nakazawa's schtick, he is a harmless goofy wrestling stripper character, sonny kiss on the other hand wants wrestling fans to take him serious as an act and forces his lifestyle onto the audience and unfortunately in current times people are afraid to slam the guy for or even worse will encourage it due to wanting to appease the large social justice warriour mob out there on the social media platforms, even though there is knowingly kids/families watching the product.


----------



## Dizzie

Starks is really delivering with his promo's god knows why aew put him more on dark than their main show?

If aew did a lightweight or cruiserweight belt they would definitely be in contention for having the best of it's kind in wrestling, they have a lot of talented guy that fit into this category.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Dizzie said:


> Whilst I have no time for Nakazawa's schtick, he is a harmless goofy wrestling stripper character, sonny kiss on the other hand wants wrestling fans to take him serious as an act and forces his lifestyle onto the audience and unfortunately in current times people are afraid to slam the guy for or even worse will encourage it due to wanting to appease the large social justice warriour mob out there on the social media platforms, even though there is knowingly kids/families watching the product.


Imagine thinking that Nakazawa is harmless.

People like Nakazawa are the type of character people throw their hands up in the air about and say "Fuck this, I'm out" and proceed to never tune in again.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Chip Chipperson said:


> Imagine thinking that Nakazawa is harmless.
> 
> People like Nakazawa are the type of character people throw their hands up in the air about and say "Fuck this, I'm out" and proceed to never tune in again.


What is Nakazawa's role exactly? He's meant to be an enhancement talent, no? The main role of an enhancement talent is to make the other guy look good; this is something that the likes of Nakazawa, Janela, Stunt, Kiss, etc. are awful at. This is why a guy like a Chris Ridgeway or a Robert Anthony from Dark would be far superior in these roles; they are not the type you could ever build a mainstream promotion around, but they present as legitimate athletes and the talent look good going over them.

Take the MJF-Jungle Boy match which actually sold a lot of people on MJF's in ring work. Could you imagine having an undercard full of talents capable of legitimizing an up and coming star like MJF in the same manner. Replace Jungle Boy with Joey Janela in this instance, and you would never get the same result; enhancement talents need to know their way around a ring to a certain degree, or better yet, not have a character or schtick which is based entirely around embarrassing their opponent.


----------



## Dizzie

Chip Chipperson said:


> Imagine thinking that Nakazawa is harmless.
> 
> People like Nakazawa are the type of character people throw their hands up in the air about and say "Fuck this, I'm out" and proceed to never tune in again.


A reply of you being overly negative once again, I dont know how you do it all the time, I would find it draining having such a mentality all time.

I already said in my post that his schtick is not entertaining but he's harmless in a sense of him not being a sexualized character compared to that of sonny kiss, he's just a hokey comedy act much like other past stripper type comedy acts that have been in wrestling promotions like wwe etc..


----------



## Chip Chipperson

El Hammerstone said:


> What is Nakazawa's role exactly? He's meant to be an enhancement talent, no? The main role of an enhancement talent is to make the other guy look good; this is something that the likes of Nakazawa, Janela, Stunt, Kiss, etc. are awful at. This is why a guy like a Chris Ridgeway or a Robert Anthony from Dark would be far superior in these roles; they are not the type you could ever build a mainstream promotion around, but they present as legitimate athletes and the talent look good going over them.
> 
> Take the MJF-Jungle Boy match which actually sold a lot of people on MJF's in ring work. Could you imagine having an undercard full of talents capable of legitimizing an up and coming star like MJF in the same manner. Replace Jungle Boy with Joey Janela in this instance, and you would never get the same result; enhancement talents need to know their way around a ring to a certain degree, or better yet, not have a character or schtick which is based entirely around embarrassing their opponent.


Really Nakazawa is on because he's Kenny's mate but I guess his official role would be an enhancement talent, yeah. You're 100% right that there are superior enhancement guys out there and I've always been a fan of guys beating enhancement guys who actually look like wrestlers and have achievements unless it's the old cocky heel champion handpicking opponents and deliberately picking the likes of a Faboo Andre or a Michael Nakazawa just to completely take the piss and win in 3 minutes flat.

AEW seems to have the thought process of their wrestlers beating ANYONE in 3-5 minutes is good though and it's not. If a guy like MJF struggles to put away Marko Stunt in a timely fashion it makes MJF look bad.




Dizzie said:


> A reply of you being overly negative once again, I dont know how you do it all the time, I would find it draining having such a mentality all time.
> 
> I already said in my post that his schtick is not entertaining but he's harmless in a sense of him not being a sexualized character compared to that of sonny kiss, he's just a hokey comedy act much like other past stripper type comedy acts that have been in wrestling promotions like wwe etc..


Mate, how am I supposed to be towards Nakazawa? You have been around long enough to know that I hate the silly shit do you really want me to put the guy over? He shouldn't be under contract if that makes me overly negative to point out that he's offensive to wrestling and a joke then so be it.


----------



## sjm76

Nakazawa would make a better teammate for Sonny Kiss. Kiss and Janela just look awkward.


----------



## One Shed

sjm76 said:


> Nakazawa would make a better teammate for Sonny Kiss. Kiss and Janela just look awkward.


Narrator: "they were in fact all awful."


----------



## Jman55

El Hammerstone said:


> What is Nakazawa's role exactly? He's meant to be an enhancement talent, no? The main role of an enhancement talent is to make the other guy look good; this is something that the likes of Nakazawa, Janela, Stunt, Kiss, etc. are awful at. This is why a guy like a Chris Ridgeway or a Robert Anthony from Dark would be far superior in these roles; they are not the type you could ever build a mainstream promotion around, but they present as legitimate athletes and the talent look good going over them.
> 
> Take the MJF-Jungle Boy match which actually sold a lot of people on MJF's in ring work. Could you imagine having an undercard full of talents capable of legitimizing an up and coming star like MJF in the same manner. Replace Jungle Boy with Joey Janela in this instance, and you would never get the same result; enhancement talents need to know their way around a ring to a certain degree, or better yet, not have a character or schtick which is based entirely around embarrassing their opponent.


On screen yeah he's meant to be an enhancement talent and I agree that as one he's useless. I don't hate him enough to get angry over him but there's easily probably 100 people I feel would be better in his position and that's being generous.

His real use though is backstage as he's the main translator for Japanese talents similar to how Cutler is meh on screen but is mainly hired to be involved in production or whatever his dual role was I don't really look into these things much. So imo I don't want him fired but I do want him only working in his backstage capacity as his on air capacity is in no way worth it.


----------



## Prosper

Now that AEW is starting to release dead weight, Nakazawa, Luther, Mel, and Stunt need to go. Kiss and Janela won’t be released, but 90% of the time they are on DARK so I don’t care. Despite the trash on the roster, AEW does have a good amount of enhancement guys. There’s a lot of good talent on DARK actually. Some big guys, some mid weight. It’s a good mix. All the African American talent has been good, Pillman has been good, Garrison is actually getting over in his own way, etc.

Ricky Starks, Scorpio Sky, and Sammy G have all looked good in the ring with these guys as far as enhancing their ring work and giving them some solid bodies to train with.


----------



## rbl85

prosperwithdeen said:


> *Now that AEW is starting to release dead weight*, Nakazawa, Luther, Mel, and Stunt need to go. Kiss and Janela won’t be released, but 90% of the time they are on DARK so I don’t care. Despite the trash on the roster, AEW does have a good amount of enhancement guys. There’s a lot of good talent on DARK actually. Some big guys, some mid weight. It’s a good mix. All the African American talent has been good, Pillman has been good, Garrison is actually getting over in his own way, etc.
> 
> Ricky Starks, Scorpio Sky, and Sammy G have all looked good in the ring with these guys as far as enhancing their ring work and giving them some solid bodies to train with.


No they're not releasing dead weigth they only released 3 people.
1 for obvious reasons
The other two because they are stuck in an other country.

Nakazawa and Stunt have more or less 0% chance to be release.


----------



## Prosper

rbl85 said:


> No they're not releasing dead weigth they only released 3 people.
> 1 for obvious reasons
> The other two because they are stuck in an other country.
> 
> Nakazawa and Stunt have more or less 0% chance to be release.


Meh I still see those 3 as dead weight. Red Velvet and Nicole Savoy can easily take their place they’re way better. You’re probably right about Stunt and Nakazawa though, unfortunately.


----------



## La Parka

Nakazawa has to go. Keep him in the back if you want to pay him but hes not a wrestler or even an entertainer. He's not harmless. Putting your brands sign of approval on the biggest embarrassment wrestling has ever seen is far from harmless.


----------



## Dizzie

La Parka said:


> Nakazawa has to go. Keep him in the back if you want to pay him but hes not a wrestler or even an entertainer. He's not *harmless. *Putting your brands sign of approval on the biggest embarrassment wrestling has ever seen is far from harmless.


God lord this comment by me has been taken out of context of what I meant.


----------



## TD Stinger

Nakazawa is a nepotism hire from Kenny. And look, I get it, that shit happens. But let's call a spade a spade.

He's a guy who takes up a spot on Dark which I hardly watch so he doesn't really bother me. But as others have said, he's not the best "job" guy to have. I look at WWE/NXT and they had a guy like Leon Ruff on TV during the pandemic era and he was in there just to get beat up and make others look good. And he did a tremendous job of that. Karrion Kross's debut was an example of that.

With Nakazawa, you're usually thinking of him after the match because of his antics as opposed to the actual winner. And because of his antics, it's hard to take him seriously in a normal match as well. So, it's hard to find a role that makes sense for him. But again, he's mostly on Dark, so I guess it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Dizzie said:


> Is there a reason kip sabian barely gets any time on dynamite? Maybe I'm missing some big issues he has but to me there is potential there of him being an entertaining heel to watch worthy of the main roster.


He's still green and not that that charismatic as he thinks he is. The only thing he's got going for him is Penelope Ford and that's about it.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297881904998359040
Thirteen matches!! And enough "name on name" matches for the eventual second show. I wonder if that is coming sooner than later. Maybe it can't be announced yet because of weird sports schedule right now or something.

D3 vs Lance Archer - Weird that Lance gets a singles match after the 1-on-2 squash last week. 

Penelope Ford vs Heather Monroe - Interested to see more of Monroe than the two minute squash by Shida on Dynamite a week ago. 

Frankie Kazarian vs Kip Sabian - Kip moving up the food chain in opponents as he keeps winning? I like Kip, and like his desperate neediness character he seems to be morphing into. Penelope is so far out of his league and he knows it sorta deal do wants constant PDA to try and ward off other suitors and prove to the world that he really is with her. I hate PDA other than goodbye pecks, so I can dig a over-the-top PDA heel gimmick. Nobody wants to see that. 

Red Velvet vs Mel - Mel probably wins here, but Red Velvet is good enough to be signed. Mel would be better in a tag team or as outside muscle. She's passable enough though. 

Janela and Kiss vs The Hybrid 2 - Sorry Jack, but skip. 

Storm Thomas and Demitri Jackson vs The Best Friends - I'm pretty sure Jackson has wrestled on Dark, not sure about Storm, I'd guess not. 

Gunn Club vs Baron Black and Frank Stone - I like Baron Black enough, not to the level of thinking he should be signed yet but there could be something there. 

Santana and Ortiz vs Metro Brothers - Metro Brothers wrestled on Dark before, I have their low level indie gimmick being used. They should drop it and just use ring names without it. But I guess it's better for their indie rates to use it. 

Jake Hager vs Marko Stunt - Why? Better be a merciless squash. 

Ricky Starks vs Shawn Dean - Match I'm probably most looking forward to. Dean should be signed by now. 

Nyla vs Kilynn King - Hopefully not a total squash as Kilynn does have size and some potential. 

THREE WOMENS MATCHES!!!

Luther and Serpentico vs The Initiative - Hard Pass. Will. Not. Watch. 

Jessy Sorenson vs Shawn Spears - Interesting that Spears always draws the veteran indie guys. Unless they're tryouts wouldn't it make sense to use these types against the greener signed talents?


----------



## JBLGOAT

Nyla rose and lance archer shouldn’t be squashing jobbers right now. Shawn spears has faced enough jobbers too but at least there’s a story. 

serepentico is growing up. He’ll get his second win.

jake Hager needs a win no complaints.

Aew is overdoing it on jobber matches. They need depth in the lower card. But they seem to be building lower card folk at least like Mel, Luther and sepentico here


----------



## 3venflow

I think they squash the jobbers to boost their win-loss records. That way if Archer or Spears are reintroduced into a meaningful program, it looks like they've been doing well on the secondary show.

But yeah, wouldn't mind seeing a lot of the faceless indie guys go in time. Remember it's not so easy right now with the pandemic, so I guess they bring in some who are local?

If they get a second TV show, they will have to bump the quality of talent on Dark (or its replacement).


----------



## One Shed

What a piss poor lineup this week.


----------



## PavelGaborik

The jobbers being featured ran its course a long, long time ago.


----------



## El Hammerstone

The Dark cards are a constant reminder of just how putrid most of the undercard is.


----------



## Mercian

It's a bit too undercard, sort of Gillingham v Grimsby Town and Hartlepool United v Stevenage United

There is too much that screams skip and people like Luther should only be used to put others over as do nothing


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Can the Initiative pick up their first win?

Luther / Serpentico must be their best chance yet


----------



## TD Stinger

Dark has pretty much become the show to showcase independent talent who otherwise wouldn’t be working because of the pandemic and to boost someone’s stats. And at least for the former, it’s commendable that they’re doing that.

But it just makes for a long ass show every week. I watch enough wrestling during the week, I don’t need more.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Can the Initiative pick up their first win?
> 
> Luther / Serpentico must be their best chance yet


They should be losers for a long time. Then, when fans are back, when Cutler and Avalon are finally on the same page, have them face some big heel team on Dark or even Dynamite, and then have them get the fluke win.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TD Stinger said:


> Dark has pretty much become the show to showcase independent talent who otherwise wouldn’t be working because of the pandemic and to boost someone’s stats. And at least for the former, it’s commendable that they’re doing that.
> 
> But it just makes for a long ass show every week. I watch enough wrestling during the week, I don’t need more.
> 
> 
> 
> They should be losers for a long time. Then, when fans are back, when Cutler and Avalon are finally on the same page, have them face some big heel team on Dark or even Dynamite, and then have them get the fluke win.


I am 100% convinced their first win will actually be against the Bucks 

Peter’s promo on this week’s BTE was great - can see the desperation


----------



## CM Buck

Nothing really jumps out at me. But might surprise


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> Nothing really jumps out at me. But might surprise


Hager v Marko doesn’t jump out at you as a car crash you would love to see?


----------



## Pippen94

Firefromthegods said:


> Nothing really jumps out at me. But might surprise


Its free wrestling - enjoy


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hager v Marko doesn’t jump out at you as a car crash you would love to see?


Man I hate swagger. His only had one enjoyable moment for me in aew and that was him knocking stunt unconscious with a single punch.

His never been a fun hoss. Even in lucha underground he wasn't interesting. In WWE his one enjoyable moment was punting ziggler in the head.

So unless he kicks stunts head off legit like he did ziggler and springs forth a rage thread leaving people caught between their hatred of unsafe workers and their hatred of stunt leaving us in a beautiful paradox of hypocrisy this match leaves me flacid.

But it's dark. And it doesn't have wrestle house so even if the matches are boring its still less insulting to my brain.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> So unless he kicks stunts head off legit like he did ziggler and *springs forth a rage thread leaving people caught between their hatred of unsafe workers and their hatred of stunt leaving us in a beautiful paradox of hypocrisy *this match leaves me flacid.
> 
> But it's dark. And it doesn't have wrestle house so even if the matches are boring its still less insulting to my brain.


lol - i will pay to see this


----------



## sjm76

Jake Hager hasn't wrestled in singles for awhile so good to see him back out there. He has obviously taken a backseat to their newer bigger guy signings but I think he can be a useful hand if pushed right. Whether he makes short work of Marko Stunt or not should tell us whether AEW is intent on pushing him.


----------



## Mercian

Get Catalina out there you know Hager is more appealing with


----------



## Prosper

I'll catch Red Velvet and the Starks/Dean match, no way I'm watching the rest.


----------



## One Shed

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'll catch Red Velvet and the Starks/Dean match, no way I'm watching the rest.


It is weird to me that after a few weeks of mostly decent episodes of Dark (I even watched most of them!), they decided to just clean out the septic tank and dump all the contents into one giant show.


----------



## sjm76

Mercian said:


> Get Catalina out there you know Hager is more appealing with


Hager needs to have Catalina come out with him as his valet all the time moving forward. She's a looker and would add to Hager's act similar to how Francine added to Shane Douglas when they were together in the old ECW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

prosperwithdeen said:


> I'll catch Red Velvet and the Starks/Dean match, no way I'm watching the rest.





Lheurch said:


> It is weird to me that after a few weeks of mostly decent episodes of Dark (I even watched most of them!), they decided to just clean out the septic tank and dump all the contents into one giant show.


Mad lads - this is prime, cream-of-the-crop DARK stuff


----------



## RiverFenix

There is 8-9 matches worth checking out IMO. Start an hour late and just pick whatever you want like a buffet. 

I wonder if they'd ever try something like a DARK Freelancer(read unsigned jobber) Invitational Tournament where the winner gets a one-year contract or something. I'd dig it. I'd like to see these guys win some times.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> There is 8-9 matches worth checking out IMO. Start an hour late and just pick whatever you want like a buffet.
> 
> I wonder if they'd ever try something like a DARK Freelancer(read unsigned jobber) Invitational Tournament where the winner gets a one-year contract or something. I'd dig it. I'd like to see these guys win some times.


I would like to see Shawn Dean starting to win

I think he has potential

edit> Will Hobbs too

I do like the ‘Freelancer’ concept - would be interesting


----------



## Prosper

Lheurch said:


> It is weird to me that after a few weeks of mostly decent episodes of Dark (I even watched most of them!), they decided to just clean out the septic tank and dump all the contents into one giant show.


Yeah this show is not on the level of the others by any means. They got some new jobbers this week I see. I was liking the originals lol.


----------



## ECFuckinW

Pretty please have initiative get their first win over luthor and serpentico.(funny serpentico jobbed to archer as his regular name and now wrestling as serpentico again haha.)


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I would like to see Shawn Dean starting to win
> 
> I think he has potential
> 
> edit> Will Hobbs too
> 
> I do like the ‘Freelancer’ concept - would be interesting


Dean would be my winner. Maybe in the finals against Robert Anthony. Could be an 8-man or even 16 man tournament and give the wrestlers little character vignettes and the like. Just have 2-3 of the tournament matches each DARK along with other matches involving current rostered wrestlers we have now. 

16 man tournament would have the winner win four matches to "earn the contract".


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Dean would be my winner. Maybe in the finals against Robert Anthony. Could be an 8-man or even 16 man tournament and give the wrestlers little character vignettes and the like. Just have 2-3 of the tournament matches each DARK along with other matches involving current rostered wrestlers we have now.
> 
> 16 man tournament would have the winner win four matches to "earn the contract".


i’m pretty sad that Robert Anthony has gone back to teaching

seems he will only wrestle during school holidays now and on weekends with Indies

but i think he has a DARK spot whenever he is available

he said on his first day back, on a zoom call with his students, one of the parents asked him if he could call Mox to say ‘hi’ 😅🤦‍♂️

he was like ‘....dude... let me teach’


----------



## taker1986

Yeah I saw the card earlier. It doesn't look as strong as it has the last few weeks. Not sure I'll stay up to watch, will probably just catch the good bits tomorrow.


----------



## One Shed

I turned it on and saw Archer murdering some fat dude and then some tiny guy so that was entertaining at least.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

For real - that Bad Romance (Sonny & Janela) vs TH2 match was really good

had a lot of fun with that

Other highlights


The Initiative vs Luther / Sperpentico was good. Especially for the story. Peter used the cheat tactics and still lost
Starks v Dean was good
Marko was murdered by Jake as he should be
Lance Archer is _italian kiss_
I kinda liked the PnP squash. Santana has real singles potential


----------



## RiverFenix

Pretty enjoyable show tonight. 

Demetri Jackson and Storm Thomas were nothing to really write home about, nothing stood out really against Best Friends, but they kept up. Story was more about new aggression from Best Friends. 

Jessy Sorenson having had a broken neck and wearing a huge knee brace - not sure why you use him as developmental. Usual Spears match - grinder squashes getting tedious TBH. 

Mel has good size for women's division but still really clunky in spots. Red Velvet is worthy of being signed. Not sure why they don't edit out ugly botches - though I guess they couldn't in this one because it led to the finish sequence. 

Frank Stone is just mean, no nonsense type. Probably just the beard/bald with that demeanor but he reminded me of Bad News Brown/Allen. Baron Brown has developmental potential - probably better than Austin Gunn, but I don't think he's signed either. Billy shouldn't be wrestling - offers nothing and isn't all that agile or smooth, or at least wasn't this match. He should manage Austin and another tag wrestler. Billy is just cringy shit still playing his DX gimmick for the most part as a near 60 yr old. Austin is improving though. 

Match of the night for me was The Metro Brothers vs Ortiz & Santana. Bothered me that the Metro Brothers were never differentiated - the first one in the ring was good, crisp and tight on offense and sold really well and the other one held his own. It was a good tag match and I'd like to see the Metro Brothers back and even given the stacked tag division they would be on my radar to sign. Might overhaul their gimmick though - too "Deuce and Domino". The first one seems to have a huge cross tattoo on his back you could see through the shirt. Ortiz and Santana are great and deserve so much more. I don't think the MB would look out of place with any of the top teams. 

Shawn Dean vs Ricky Starks was solid. Dean should start getting wins soon. His record is getting ridiculous if they ever have any intent on signing the guy. And given the amount they've used him he has to be more active than half the contracted roster. 

I miss Archer's choke suplex. 

I think Marko was legit injured as his ankle was wrapped up on Sammy's vlog released earlier today. Match was fine really, nothing offensive with the booking other than Marko still doing the floss bit. Jake is legit even when he barely wrestles and I love his uranage slam into choke finisher. Post match could be setting up Hager vs Luchasaurus. 

Sabian vs Kaz was a bit long but it was a good no storyline match tailor made for Dark. Interesting that Kazarian won but he's a good midcard gatekeeper type I guess. Maybe they're going with the angle of Penelope Ford as the star of the act getting the wins while Kip is constantly losing. 

I watched some of Janela/Kiss vs The Hybrid 2 because I like Jack Evans and it wasn't actually half bad. Good DARK tag match between teams without any storylines at the moment.


----------



## DarkMyau

I think they hurt Jack Evans...in a pointless match with 2 people who are dead weight...

Just wow


----------



## Prosper

No reason that Mel should have beaten Red Velvet. Glad that Kiss and Janela lost. With them winning so much, the possibility of having a Dynamite match with FTR for the titles after All Out was getting closer and closer.

With them losing, that means they continue to stay on Dark. 

Starks vs Dean was decent too.


----------



## CM Buck

Archer was good.

Spears was good I enjoyed him using the palm strike smartly

The post match lax best friends brawl was great. I'd be down for a parking lot brawl match.

Starks dean was good 

Shockingly janela and kiss didn't disappoint. Probably because Joey did what his good at. I really love that backslide of evans.

And lastlyHager and stunt wasn't corona bad. Lucha vs Hager should be good. And he ziggles punted stunt.


----------



## Asuka842

AEW should look into maybe signing Kilynn King and Red Velvet in the future. They both seem to have potential.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Red Velvet is money


----------



## Geeee

Red Velvet is honestly much better than Mel. Her offense was even more believable despite giving up a lot of size. I think one of the leg kicks she landed was actually legit lol.

I'm actually surprised you don't see more leg kicks in pro wrestling. Seems like a great way to set up a figure four or similar submission


----------



## Mercian

Best Friends, I'd rather watch a Dog taking a shit to be quite honest

Spears I like but now needs wins over a name

Mel has an interesting character and look however is greener than a Lime. Red Velvet looks great and looks to have tremendous potential

Gunn Club- I was skipping Billy Gunn matches twenty years ago, still am

Ortiz & Santana feel like also rans, is it a great tag team division or too many? 

Shawn Dean vs Ricky Starks was good

Penelope looked good and ok match

Lance Archer can squash people, he still looks like Grover. It's OK, still rather watch Sid do it in 90/91

Enjoyable Stunt V Hager, I know that is strange. Hager looks like a young Judge Rhienhold which isnt good when your a bad ass, he was also sweating far too much against a 120 pound opponent, looks like he's hitting the Jericho diet as looking more like Peter Crouch in his underwear than a Wrestler or MMA Fighter.

Sabian vs Kaz was OK

Janela/Kiss V Hybrid2 was strangely enjoyable with Sonny coming over a lot more fluid than usual

Just point out that I never want to hear Justin Roberts say "Jongle Boooy" ever again


----------



## oglop44

Joey/Sonny Vs TH2 was really good. Usually both teams can be a bit scruffy but this was neat, hard hitting and quite exciting. Nice work by everyone involved!


----------



## Aedubya

oglop44 said:


> Joey/Sonny Vs TH2 was really good. Usually both teams can be a bit scruffy but this was neat, hard hitting and quite exciting. Nice work by everyone involved!


Agree
Jack Evans can be excellent


----------



## AthleticGirth

The main event was more entertaining than I was expecting and we got the right result.

Kaz v Kip was a good match as was Starks v Dean, loved Starks heeling it up with Taz at the end. Archer, S&O and Spears all had good aggressive showings in their squashes.

Not the greatest episode of Dark but it did its job.


----------



## Aedubya

Red Velvet is absolutely beautiful
Needs to be signed up


----------



## Carter84

I wasn't a fan of Starks at first but he is really good, i watched him on Sammy Guevara's YouTube Channel, he is so funny!! Was an ok show, Penelope Ford is getting better and better, plus she is so hot 💯💯💯💥💥💥


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Carter84 said:


> I wasn't a fan of Starks at first but he is really good, i watched him on Sammy Guevara's YouTube Channel, he is so funny!! Was an ok show, Penelope Ford is getting better and better, plus she is so hot 💯💯💯💥💥💥


me too - when Starks had his debut - after the match, i was like ‘is that it?’

wasn’t high on him at all

but slowly since then - he’s been building nicely - to the point where I think he might outshine Cage in ‘team taz’

dumb name for this faction BTW - ‘team taz’


----------



## Carter84

LifeInCattleClass said:


> me too - when Starks had his debut - after the match, i was like ‘is that it?’
> 
> wasn’t high on him at all
> 
> but slowly since then - he’s been building nicely - to the point where I think he might outshine Cage in ‘team taz’
> 
> dumb name for this faction BTW - ‘team taz’


Nice to see we have similar thoughts on him mate, he has better mic skills than my man cage but he couldn't oit do cage in the riing unless they drop the ball with cage, he was highly on net's list then he signed for AEW, as i think he takes CBD for him shoulder, once your shpuld separates a knot forms, i know as i done it playing cricket for my school and it separated completely when I was playing for my county, never been the same ever.


----------



## sjm76

Will Hobbs' life matters, damn it. When is one of AEW's biggest black jobbers going to get even a semblance of a push or even win a match? They need to push a black wrestler and he's as good of a choice as any.


----------



## Erik.

sjm76 said:


> Will Hobbs' life matters, damn it. When is one of AEW's biggest black jobbers going to get even a semblance of a push or even win a match? They need to push a black wrestler and he's as good of a choice as any.


He's got quite a few good reviews everytime he's made it on Dynamite or DARK - and considering AEW do like to listen to their fanbase, I think he'll be signed to a permanent deal (if he hasn't already) and work his way up.

I do like Hobbs too.


----------



## DarkMyau

Peter Avalon and Brandon Cutler are played out. They need to get away from each other and rebuild their characters.

I know Brandon has very little going for him but Peter Avalon does have it and he could be in a better role than he is.


----------



## sjm76

DarkMyau said:


> Peter Avalon and Brandon Cutler are played out. They need to get away from each other and rebuild their characters.
> 
> I know Brandon has very little going for him but Peter Avalon does have it and he could be in a better role than he is.


Avalon and Brandon Cutler look like the Odd Couple teaming with each other. They just don't fit. Cutler should be with the Dark Order.


----------



## 3venflow

Neither of them will ever amount to much, so they're lucky they even have this storyline IMO. Enhancement talent with a coat of paint. I'd push a green Brian Pillman Jr. before either of them.


----------



## K4L318

Aedubya said:


> Red Velvet is absolutely beautiful
> Needs to be signed up


bruh she fine af. I seen her on Dark and was like yooooo. Her gimmick is garbage.


----------



## JBLGOAT

Dark is up on twitter.

Allie needs a singles win and should be good storyline stuff.

Abadon has had enough squashes and should be going into a lower card feud now.

Kip Sabian I guess needs a bounce back from against Frank Kazarian.

Billy & Austin Gunn need to be built up.

The Initiative F-yeah! Private Party needs a win too

Anna Jay needs some wins.

Jurassic Express meh.

Frankie versus Angelico is a legitimate matchup.

PnP have had enough squashes

Shawn Spears OMG how many squashes is he going to get before it leads to something.

Ricky Starks has had enough squashes.

And of course on dark can we please get character development, storylines, and lowercard feuds.


----------



## RiverFenix

Anna Jay vs Red Velvet is really the only match I want to see. I'll watch others, but this might be the worst DARK card outside of the Atlanta tapings where they had 1-2 matches. 

Shawn Dean vs Kip Sabian will be good, but I'm done with watching Dean get buried. It's pointless anymore. Shit or get off the pot with him. 

Donnie Janela!?! Oh shit, it that a legit other Janela? A google machine search says it's not. Joey Janela has a tribute wrestler? Oh my!

Lucha Express vs Cruz and Ali could be solid enough. Cruz has worked against Lucha Express in the past at least once (probably a number of times).

Ortiz and Santana better off not working that against that opposition. Nothing at all gained. 

Spears vs veteran indie gringer - lather, rinse, repeat. I might have a modicum of interest if he was still searcing for his tag partner. But now, what's the bloody point? Why not have the "good hand" and "future trainer" Spears work with young indie talent you have in as a tryout?

Tony Donati and Faboo Andre must car pool in from Atlanta or something. Must be QT Marshall's brown nose "students" always eager to kiss his ass for AEW Dark bookings.


----------



## El Hammerstone

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Donnie Janela!?! Oh shit, it that a legit other Janela? A google machine shearch says it's not. Joey Janela has a tribute wrestler? Oh my!


The world has truly become a scary place.


----------



## taker1986

Looks much better than last week. That said they're all very predictable outcomes apart from Kazarian v Angelico. Still looking forward to Anna Jay's first match since Joining Dark Order and Jungle express and Santana/Ortiz matches are always welcome.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Anna Jay vs Red Velvet is really the only match I want to see. I'll watch others, but this might be the worst DARK card outside of the Atlanta tapings where they had 1-2 matches.
> 
> Shawn Dean vs Kip Sabian will be good, but I'm done with watching Dean get buried. It's pointless anymore. Shit or get off the pot with him.
> 
> Donnie Janela!?! Oh shit, it that a legit other Janela? A google machine search says it's not. Joey Janela has a tribute wrestler? Oh my!
> 
> Lucha Express vs Cruz and Ali could be solid enough. Cruz has worked against Lucha Express in the past at least once (probably a number of times).
> 
> Ortiz and Santana better off not working that against that opposition. Nothing at all gained.
> 
> Spears vs veteran indie gringer - lather, rinse, repeat. I might have a modicum of interest if he was still searcing for his tag partner. But now, what's the bloody point? Why not have the "good hand" and "future trainer" Spears work with young indie talent you have in as a tryout?
> 
> Tony Donati and Faboo Andre must car pool in from Atlanta or something. Must be QT Marshall's brown nose "students" always eager to kiss his ass for AEW Dark bookings.


Since AEW uses its records as ways to get title shots and give guys pushed,In Spears case he's being built up to be pushed.

Same thing with archer and scorpio sky was crushing guys on DARK leading to his TNT title shot.

That being said I agree he could stand to beat atleast a contracted member of the roster lol


----------



## Prosper

Anna Jay vs Red Velvet? Wow, they got my attention tomorrow. Both are hotties.


----------



## One Shed

Allie vs. Cassandra Golden - Who?
Abadon vs. Dani Jordyn - Good, give Abadon a win.
Kip Sabian (w/ Penelope Ford) vs. Shawn Dean - Kill me
Billy & Austin Gunn vs. Donnie Janela & Ryan Rembrandt - Oh..no. Please tell me there is not a second Janela.
Private Party (Isiah Kassidy & Marq Quen) vs. Brandon Cutler & Peter Avalon (w/ Leva Bates) - Need to give PP a good win, even if it is over goofs.
Anna Jay vs. Red Velvett - Red Velvet has potential but Anna Jay needs the win here.
Jurassic Express (Jungle Boy & Luchasaurus) vs. Jon Cruz & David Ali - WHO?
Frankie Kazarian vs. Angélico - OK
Santana & Ortiz vs. Faboo Andre & Ryzin - Who?
Shawn Spears (w/ Tully Blanchard) vs. Eddie Taurus - Who???
Ricky Starks vs. Tony Donati - Who?


----------



## Cult03

Lheurch said:


> Allie vs. Cassandra Golden - Who?
> Abadon vs. Dani Jordyn - Good, give Abadon a win.
> Kip Sabian (w/ Penelope Ford) vs. Shawn Dean - Kill me
> Billy & Austin Gunn vs. Donnie Janela & Ryan Rembrandt - Oh..no. Please tell me there is not a second Janela.
> Private Party (Isiah Kassidy & Marq Quen) vs. Brandon Cutler & Peter Avalon (w/ Leva Bates) - Need to give PP a good win, even if it is over goofs.
> Anna Jay vs. Red Velvett - Red Velvet has potential but Anna Jay needs the win here.
> Jurassic Express (Jungle Boy & Luchasaurus) vs. Jon Cruz & David Ali - WHO?
> Frankie Kazarian vs. Angélico - OK
> Santana & Ortiz vs. Faboo Andre & Ryzin - Who?
> Shawn Spears (w/ Tully Blanchard) vs. Eddie Taurus - Who???
> Ricky Starks vs. Tony Donati - Who?


Joey and Donnie Janela VS Marko and Logan Stunt at AEW All Out! It's not too late. Winner gets to feud with Chris Jericho next in a gym membership on a pole match


----------



## Pippen94

I've been impressed with Shawn Spears in past few weeks. In ring is really becoming a force with tight work & psychology - a back to basis old school style. Given his background with Cody I think he ends up as 4# in horsemen. Tbh I'd prefer somebody like Ricky Starks got nod. Such a high profile spot could launch a new star.


----------



## Aedubya

AEW Announces Eleven Matches For This Week's "Dark"


AEW has announced 11 matches for this week's Dark episode on YouTube.This week's AEW Dark will see Frankie Kazarian return to singles action against Angelico,…




www.wrestlinginc.com





Red Velvet again, glorious


----------



## One Shed

Cult03 said:


> Joey and Donnie Janela VS Marko and Logan Stunt at AEW All Out! It's not too late. Winner gets to feud with Chris Jericho next in a gym membership on a pole match


----------



## Aedubya

The gear Anna Jay was wearing on Being The Elite was an absolute joy to behold
Pretty sure it's her new ring gear and we will see it on Dark tonight


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dark Incoming


----------



## sjm76

Looking forward to seeing Anna Jay in action but the rest of Dark looks very uninspiring. I may skip watching and just replay Jay's match tomorrow.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Excalibur is back.

Spears is in great shape. Used to be pretty chubby not too long


----------



## One Shed

Oh no, there really is a second Janela.


----------



## Prosper

That was a good promo from Brandi.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Spears is great

Brandi is a great promo

Sign Red Velvet

Jungle Boy should be singles

Anna Jay has real potential - coming out with Dark Order just looks so legit for her

excalibur is great


----------



## One Shed

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Spears is great
> 
> Brandi is a great promo
> 
> Sign Red Velvet
> 
> Jungle Boy should be singles
> 
> Anna Jay has real potential - coming out with Dark Order just looks so legit for her
> 
> excalibur is great


Yeah, I am sold on Red Velvet too.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lheurch said:


> Yeah, I am sold on Red Velvet too.


those corner boxing shots she does is a thing of beauty


----------



## One Shed

LifeInCattleClass said:


> those corner boxing shots she does is a thing of beauty


She definitely looks like she has an attitude. I want to hear her give a promo.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Noooooo! Initiative 😭 😭 😭


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I clicked AEW and started randomly cycling through the show in search of Red Velvet who everyone is saying is hot and then I see Brandi Rhodes on my screen. Why?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Red Velvet isn't my type either. Leaving disappointed.


----------



## La Parka

Abadon is great.


----------



## RiverFenix

Spears vs Taurus was a well worked match, which one would expect when you have two 18 yr veterans in the ring. But that begs the question - Why is an 18 yr veteran being used on DARK against Spears? 

Faboo Andre is garbage. Terrible look and botchy as hell this match. Ryzin has some size to him though and shoot me now but would be a better tag partner for Luther than Serpentico. Luther wrestled as "Father Dante" in the never airing WRP - that could be a better character for him. You could combine Luther, Ryzin and Serpentico and they could be Book of Genesis inspired trio. Put Luther all in white, Ryzin all in black and Serpentico as the tempting serpent. But I digress...

Typical Ortiz/Santana DARK match. I hope they get more after ALL OUT. 

Cassandra Golden sort of disappears - no charisma about her. The cut to repeated full screen replays during the match makes me think they were covering botches. 

Kaz vs Angelico - I appreciate what they were trying to do, it dragged a bit but still solid. Kaz being on a singles winning streak against name opponents is interesting - what are they planning with him? 

Brandi is so damn affected. She speaks like she's reciting lines in low level community theatre. I have no real interest in Anna Jay vs Brandi either. None. Well maybe if Taynara is Anna's official bodyguard and they just maul her I guess.

Joey Janela cosplay/tribute act - Really? Skip. 

Played out mean girl gimmick complete with burn book and Abaddon - skip #2

Donati back as well. Why. Starks wins. 

Jurassic Express vs Jon Cruz and Ali - Solid enough. Surprised Luchasaurus started off but probably needs the ring time given match on Dynamite this week. Ali is a good prospect. 

Red Velvet vs Anna Jay had it's highs and lows. I suspect these two have worked on this match in training in Norcross. Liked the corner whip spin kick from Anna, Velvet throws great corner punches. Leg sweep was clunky and that split trip was way early, though Taz saved that on commentary calling out as much. Both these women are definite prospects and Red Velvet should be signed. Anna Jay needs a better finisher. Also not sure her character should be a trash talker. 

Dean vs Sabian - I expected better from this match.


----------



## Prosper

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Spears is great
> 
> Brandi is a great promo
> 
> Sign Red Velvet
> 
> Jungle Boy should be singles
> 
> Anna Jay has real potential - coming out with Dark Order just looks so legit for her
> 
> excalibur is great


Anna Jay seems to be getting better at her in-ring psychology, it was nice seeing her work as a heel. They should definitely sign Red Velvet too. She'd be a nice addition to what they have now.


----------



## El Hammerstone

I fear Brandon Cutler will end up being 2021's QT Marshall


----------



## Pippen94

Ricky Starks most entertaining part of show.

Abadon is great - wish she'd give her opponent nothing & ditch any semblance of wrestling moves.

Avalon & Butler broken up - was hoping for streak to continue until they upset the bucks for titles. Guess they'll meet 1 on 1 - I predict double countout

Kaz mini push weird. I expect he'll be feed to somebody but who knows who??

Anna Jay is gorgeous but just realized Brandi shoehorned herself into feud with hottest female act again - How very Stephanie like. I don't wanna see Brandi wrestle


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Pippen94 said:


> Ricky Starks most entertaining part of show.
> 
> Abadon is great - wish she'd give her opponent nothing & ditch any semblance of wrestling moves.
> 
> Avalon & Butler broken up - was hoping for streak to continue until they upset the bucks for titles. Guess they'll meet 1 on 1 - I predict double countout
> 
> Kaz mini push weird. I expect he'll be feed to somebody but who knows who??
> 
> Anna Jay is gorgeous but just realized Brandi shoehorned herself into feud with hottest female act again - How very Stephanie like. I don't wanna see Brandi wrestle


you have that wrong

she’s the hottest female act cause Brandi was choked out by her

Brandi is a name star, and her getting choked put anna on the map


----------



## Pippen94

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you have that wrong
> 
> she’s the hottest female act cause Brandi was choked out by her
> 
> Brandi is a name star, and her getting choked put anna on the map


I guess she does have action figure


----------



## taker1986

Much better episode than last week. I like how they developed storylines and feuds as well instead of just match after match like PP/Best Friends and Brandi/Anna.

Cutler v Avalon will probably end on a double countout.

Spears has a big winning streak, but similar to Archer he needs to start beating more notable names.

Ricky Starks looked impressive, still think Allin/Starks or Allin/Cage should've happened at All Out instead of them being in a battle Royal.

Kazarian/Angelico I think was the best match of the show.

Love Anna Jay's new gear and entrance music, she's going to be such a huge star in the women's division and needs to decisively win this feud with Brandi. Red velvet also has some potential.

Abadon is building quite a winning streak, I wonder if they're building her up as Shida's next opponent after All Out. I liked the story telling of this match, working on her injured leg. Great stuff.

I love Santana and Ortiz. Great fire promo at the end, underrated feud that should've been at the PPV instead of dynamite.

Overall pretty good, next 4 days we have Dynamite and all out to look forward to. Bring it on.


----------



## Cult03

If you weren't in the know, how many people on this show would you think are closely related to Joey Janela?


----------



## El Hammerstone

Cult03 said:


> If you weren't in the know, how many people on this show would you think are closely related to Joey Janela?


Well, I'd assume Faboo Andre for sure.


----------



## One Shed

Cult03 said:


> If you weren't in the know, how many people on this show would you think are closely related to Joey Janela?


At least seven. The Janelas would be like an anti-Dudley Boys.


----------



## Cult03

El Hammerstone said:


> Well, I'd assume Faboo Andre for sure.


Tony Donati could be their dad


----------



## TD Stinger

Saw the Brandi promo from Dark tonight since I saw people on SM raving about it. It was certainly delivered well, but I have a hard time really caring.

1, I‘ve seen Brandi cut these kind of promos before where she comes off like a bad ass, but then immediately after that when it’s time to do something physical, that pales in comparison to her promo. Remember when she cut that promo on Jake and then like later in that same show they had her knocked out and Jake mounted her? So, when stuff like that happens, I tend to not take it seriously.

And 2, she always tries to have her cake and eat it too. I’ve said before that with some stories in AEW, like the Bucks/Hangman story, I like that there are no clear heels or faces. It works because that story is compelling enough not to need it. With Brandi, I cant say the same. She tries to cut this promo to make herself look cool but at the same time acknowledges she made a tournament just so she could win it. So, both Brandi and Anna are not good people, so who am I supposed to actually care about in this feud.


----------



## JBLGOAT

Nice to see adding more angles to dark but they need to do more. Undercard feuds like Luther versus Sonny Kiss or something I know people will hate it but....

And they need to just do some matchups rather than worrying about saving them for dynamite for the PPV. If someone gets a loss just have them bounce back against a jobber next week.


----------



## CM Buck

Like stinger said the brandi promo was solid i just don't care. I gotta say I hated the lax best friends feud but it's actually been pretty solid.

Starks as always is great. The initiative was fun while it lasted now they are both skip fodder unless being wrecked by someone i like


----------



## ironcladd1

There's never much storyline progresion on Dark (other than Nightmare Family), so I was really only interested in Anna Jay's match. A few sloppy moments, but overall good. Good facial expressions and played to the camera well.


----------



## Asuka842

Anna Jay is so impressive given her level of inexperience. She just seems to have so much potential and upside, AEW need to bring her along well. If she and Brandi feud, Anna needs to choke her out again.

Red Velvet is someone they should probably sign in the future, she's been impressive from what I've seen of her.


----------



## CM Buck

ironcladd1 said:


> There's never much storyline progresion on Dark (other than Nightmare Family), so I was really only interested in Anna Jay's match. A few sloppy moments, but overall good. Good facial expressions and played to the camera well.


Proud and powerful vs best friends story development have been happening the last 2 episodes of dark


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TD Stinger said:


> So, both Brandi and Anna are not good people, so who am I supposed to actually care about in this feud.


you only care about good people? You must be on of the only IWC that does

we’re 10 years into the ’cheer for the heel movement’

care for which one you like more i guess


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Peter Avalon snapped tonight turning on his tag team partner Brandon Cutler. The man is frustrated and tired of losing.


----------



## TD Stinger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you only care about good people? You must be on of the only IWC that does
> 
> we’re 10 years into the ’cheer for the heel movement’
> 
> care for which one you like more i guess


Did you read all of my post? Im pretty sure I praised the Bucks/Hangman story for being a compelling story that doesn’t need a true face or heel. If the story is strong enough, you can have shades of grey.

Meanwhile Anna is a heel while Brandi acts like a heel now 90% of the time and still tries to cut this bad ass promo meant to draw support. It makes me not care about either woman in this feud, because like I said before, Brandi constantly tries to have her cake and eat it too.


----------



## Freezer Geezer

I'm guessing Kaz is going to be built up a bit before having a feud with Sky? Could actually be useful for giving Sky a meaningful singles feud win to build him up a bit before a sustained push. It's hard to get behind him currently for me because he's not really had any proper feuds as of yet. Hotshotting him into title matches with Cody and Jericho hasn't done much for him imo.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TD Stinger said:


> Did you read all of my post? Im pretty sure I praised the Bucks/Hangman story for being a compelling story that doesn’t need a true face or heel. If the story is strong enough, you can have shades of grey.
> 
> Meanwhile Anna is a heel while Brandi acts like a heel now 90% of the time and still tries to cut this bad ass promo meant to draw support. It makes me not care about either woman in this feud, because like I said before, Brandi constantly tries to have her cake and eat it too.


yeah mate, course i read the post

i’m just saying Brandi being heelish detracts nothing for me - that is her personality

we all say ‘real person turned to 11’ right? We’ll there it is

no stress if you don’t like it / but i don’t think if she went full babyface you would most likely either

so - this is fine


----------



## AthleticGirth

I'll join everyone else putting Ricky Starks over. Hugely entertaining watching him heel it up and beat up jobbers with style. With so many people enjoying him though it'll be hard to keep him heel. 

Kip's punt needs a name. The Kip-kick, the RuggaBugga or the WilcoWacker.


----------



## K4L318

saw Dark this afternoon on da way to work. Anna is good, dat Vevelt chick is hot and good. Who dat blue chick next to Pillman, she look fine as hell.

Abadon need to go to wrestling school, she's dog shit bad in the ring.

Kaz's build is nice too. And Angelico needs to put a bit of weight. Kip has potential too. I thought he would fall off da face of wrestling. But he provin me wrong.


----------



## AthleticGirth

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah mate, course i read the post
> 
> i’m just saying Brandi being heelish detracts nothing for me - that is her personality
> 
> we all say ‘real person turned to 11’ right? We’ll there it is
> 
> no stress if you don’t like it / but i don’t think if she went full babyface you would most likely either
> 
> so - this is fine


I don't think there's a massive clamour for Brandi to go full sympathetic babyface, but the tone of this promo was just odd to me. It started off weird with Schiavone horndogging a ''wow" before we got a cool calm Charlotte Flair tribute act from 'Queen' Brandi. After what happened to her and Cody I expected either a solemn or angry promo - instead what we got makes me not care about this feud.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

AthleticGirth said:


> I don't think there's a massive clamour for Brandi to go full sympathetic babyface, but the tone of this promo was just odd to me. It started off weird with Schiavone horndogging a ''wow" before we got a cool calm Charlotte Flair tribute act from 'Queen' Brandi. After what happened to her and Cody I expected either a solemn or angry promo - instead what we got makes me not care about this feud.


makes sense


----------



## K4L318

aint never thought someone could make Brandi Rhodes look like a wrestler than I watched Abadon. Who signed this chick?


----------



## RiverFenix

Brandi works best as a heel. The problem all along was/is Cody is a face and they're married and eventhough you can be different than your spouse there would need to be some congruity there (Kellyanne Conway and George Conway aside for politicos). If/when Cody does 4 Horsemen, a heel Cody with a heel Brandi will have her a nuclear heat magnet. I've suggested elsewhere but it would be a helluva signing to bring in Tessa Blanchard to be part of this Horsemen stable initially as Brandi's bodyguard/champion.


----------



## K4L318

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Brandi works best as a heel. The problem all along was/is Cody is a face and they're married and eventhough you can be different than your spouse there would need to be some congruity there (Kellyanne Conway and George Conway aside for politicos). If/when Cody does 4 Horsemen, a heel Cody with a heel Brandi will have her a nuclear heat magnet. I've suggested elsewhere but it would be a helluva signing to bring in Tessa Blanchard to be part of this Horsemen stable initially as Brandi's bodyguard/champion.


Cody is not a big draw. Brandi is da shits. Think better homie.


----------



## TD Stinger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah mate, course i read the post
> 
> i’m just saying Brandi being heelish detracts nothing for me - that is her personality
> 
> we all say ‘real person turned to 11’ right? We’ll there it is
> 
> no stress if you don’t like it / but i don’t think if she went full babyface you would most likely either
> 
> so - this is fine


I don't need to see her as a babyface. But when your trying to be the supportive wife and also the maniacal heel while also feuding with the women of another heel faction, it just muddies the waters for me and it has been an issue with Brandi in AEW since the beginning.


----------



## Mercian

Anna Jay has huge potential but she went over the wrong opponent

Red Velvet has impressed a lot of us on here, think Anna needed a more dominant win than the match she had and perhaps would have hidden the flaws better 

Kaz V Angelico was very enjoyable

I'm still split on the initative split, good long term idea or not?


----------



## JBLGOAT

Mercian said:


> I'm still split on the initative split, good long term idea or not?


The story has to move. You can't let it go forever.


----------



## Mercian

Definitely, but does the upcoming feud happen one week match on Dark or can they prolong it to mean something and keep us interested? 

Someone suggested the old Winner gets Leva Bates as manager idea 

Can either be repackaged to mean something?


----------



## RiverFenix

Special DARK tonight given the PPV on Saturday -


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301868132663844865
Eight Matches - Very Dark Order heavy - 

Red Velvet vs Allie

Colt Cabana vs Zack Clayton

Alan "5" Angels & Preston "10" Vance vs Natural Nightmares - Interesting that Vance is back in the ring already. 

Shawn Dean and Brandon Bullock(debut) vs Silver and Reynolds - Silver and Reynolds pick up a win?!?

Faboo Andre and D3 vs Butcher&Blade

Ivelisse vs KiLynn King

Luther vs Darby Allin - Worst match on the card. Probably to explain Luther being in CBR. 

Rysin' and Angel Perez(debut) vs Rey Fenix and Penta Zero M


----------



## JBLGOAT

Allie needs some singles wins and there’s always storyline development with her.

ivilesse needs a win.

silver and Reynolds really need wins

angels and Preston really need a win but it should advance the story.

darby Allin record is bad for his card placement so easy wins help him.

colt match may advance story.

b&b and lb don’t need squashes. Maybe it’ll advance Eddie kingston story


----------



## Prosper

Will be watching for Ivelisse and Red Velvet.


----------



## Mercian

Suprised Freddie Mercury in Rick Rude Cosplay (Peter Avalon) is not on this week, wow Dark feels weird without the Initative

Dark Order need to win all these as apart from BL they still look a Jobber squadron


----------



## Codyreigns

Is it just me, or did anyone else like Casandra Gold? Also, I wish Wardlow would squash more people on dark....


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302024588898054144


----------



## One Shed

LifeInCattleClass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302024588898054144


----------



## JBLGOAT

Finally Cutler versus Avalon.

Dark was pretty good this special editions. Character development. Undercard storylines.

All AEW is to keep repeating this formula and dark will be decent. Though it'd be nice to have more unpredictable matchups.


----------



## RiverFenix

Butcher and Blade should use the Sidewalk slam & Chokeslam combo as their finisher over the forever botched "Full Death" finisher (though admittedly I think this was the cleanest they've ever hit it today on D3). 

D3 should go by his full name assuming it's three Italian sounding names beginning with the letter D. Like "Dante Decimo DeVincenzo" or whatever. 

Brandi offering ring work criticism during the Allie match on commentary has to be trolling, or part of her heeling up I guess. Probably Red Velvets worst match in AEW. Allie tries to do above her skill level and move too quickly and her mean/intense face was overdone. 

Penta El Cero M is a mouthful to say now as his official AEW name. He did seem to be making sure he was in the corner and made tags before he came in though. Rey seemed to call for him at times and then would look about to see where he was before seeing he didn't enter and then go tag him in sorta deal. 

Nothing "crazy" about the KiLynn King character, at least as portrayed in AEW to be called "the Queen of Crazy" so why keep mentioning it? Probably KiLynn's best showing in AEW, though you can see Ivelisse was leading her around at times during the match as the veteran of the two. I'm surprised Ivie was booked to need Diamante's interference to help her get the win, but I guess that's to help King a bit. Her size should get her signed - way better in ring than Mel. 

Bullock is garbage. I don't know why he was used. I dug the cravate throw into the turnbuckles by Reynolds on Bullock though. Seems as though they're making out Silver to be a threat really slobbering over his kicks. I still think their finisher looks more like they're taking a one-on-two suplex (double Northern Lights?). 

Darby Allin sold his ass off for Luther and made Luther look the best he's looked ever in AEW. I can't believe I watched a Luther match, but it was mostly to see if he was announced as being in the CBR and I was pleasantly surprised be the match. Not sure why Darby was booked with next to zero offense and why they're potentially booking an injury angle with him going into the CBR and with Luther being the guy to do it but they did it. 

Surprised Natural NIghtmares took so much punishment in the match with V & X. I think AEW has something in Alan Angels in time - kid is smooth and moves so well for his age/experience. Vance looked like nothing special given he's supposed to be a power house but he's in there with Dustin who is a bigh dude. Marshall wrestled with more intensity and less bumbling fool and it was good to see. He sort of reminds me of Trent Seven in that he breaks out moves he might have seen in Japan one time and wholly not fit his character and uses them in the wrong place in matches - just for the sake of doing them. 

Not sure why Dark Order had three tag teams though.


----------



## One Shed

There is more Dark Order in this episode than there was nWo on your average Nitro episode when they were big.


----------



## Mercian

Red Velvet vs Allie was watchable, mainly because the two girls plus Brandi in a short skirt kept me glued. Why so heavy on AEW's Womens division? Not that I want it thrown down my throat like WWE do their's but this looked like it was 80's womens wrestling, I find this a lot in AEW.
Red Velvet has potential, Allie as a personality

Colt Cabana vs Zack Clayton- I dont get it, jokey Colt Cabana is he DO or not? It's been dragged out that far with still no end, match was OK

Alan "5" Angels & Preston "10" Vance vs Natural Nightmares -Made little sense with NN winning, the six man tonight is equal to Boss Man, KokoB Ware and Jim Neidhart V Skinner, Repo Man and Barbarian at a Wrestlemania. DO apart from Mr BL are, not going to get over if they lose continually! Having 5 and 10 win tonight would actually have made tomorrows match far more interesting and appealable? 

Shawn Dean and Brandon Bullock vs Silver and Reynolds, was OK but they still look like Jobbers, no personality! 

Faboo Andre and D3 vs Butcher&Blade was good although not the best worked match B/B have done

Ivelisse vs KiLynn King went on too long and made King look far too competitive against one of the best AEW ladies they have

Luther vs Darby Allin - I actually enjoyed this and Luther told a story by focusing on both Allin's knee and using some good moves to do so

Rysin' and Angel Perez vs Rey Fenix and Pentagon-Squash match but the Luchas looked sloppy, arent these two facing each other in AAA right now?

Peter Avalon came across the best for me out the ex-initative promos in delivery and content, this could be an interesting one done right..... Leva Bates looked cute close up


----------



## Carter84

^^^ Fully agree about Avalon was impressed.

Jezuz penta s code red was off the charts so was fenix acrobatics, man these two are surely gonna get a change in booking, I hope they do as that match was impressive. Can hardly see straight so I'm having a kip, before the PPV, later guys n gals 😜😜😜😜


----------



## 3venflow

Seven singles matches this week.

Brian Cage vs Tony Donati

Eddie Kingston vs Lee Johnson

Anna Jay vs Skyler Moore

Ricky Starks vs Ben Carter

Sonny Kiss vs Serpentico

Griff Garrison vs Angelico

Will Hobbs vs Sean Legacy


----------



## RiverFenix

Ben Carter and Sean Legacy seem to be the debuts. Kingston and Hobbs get their first wins it seems. Interested in seeing the finishers for both. Garrison vs Angelico will be interesting, with the latter very likely picking up the pin. Is Evans hurt from the Janela botch? Pillman Jr is back with MLW it seems - at least for the time being until his contract runs out as they're starting to tape again in October supposedly.


----------



## Dizzie

Please tell me they are building up angelico as singles guy, thought he showed a different side to his in ring capabilities against kaz on the last dark episode.

It also looks like hobbs is going to be pushed a bit further up in the company.

Interested in anna and skyler match.

not interested in any sonny kiss match but I'm assuming this is a follow up from serpentico match with janela from all out buy in.

Cage should be on the main roster, not wrestling on dark.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Hobbs is gonna start racking up the wins now

first one coming


----------



## JBLGOAT

Brian Cage vs Tony Donati-I guess needs a win after the loss at CBR

Eddie Kingston vs Lee Johnson-First Win for Eddie Kingston

Anna Jay vs Skyler Moore-Skyler Moore is hot way hotter than Red Velvet. And Anna Jay needs wins.

Ricky Starks vs Ben Carter-Ricky Starks has had too many squashes. He needs to move into fueds.

Sonny Kiss vs Serpentico-Please Serpentico win but Sonny Kiss will probably win.

Griff Garrison vs Angelico-Angelico definately needs wins

Will Hobbs vs Sean Legacy-Will Hobbs graduates from jobber!!!!!!!!!!!


Hopefully they can advance storylines as well as they did on the friday dark. At least these are people who should be facing jobbers other than Cage and Starks.


----------



## RiverFenix

What will Hobbs' finisher be? Spinebuster or Oklahoma Stampede?


----------



## CM Buck

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> What will Hobbs' finisher be? Spinebuster or Oklahoma Stampede?


Honestly id go the dominator. We have already seen too many people kick out of those 2 moves


----------



## omaroo

Dark should be 2 hours permanently.

Become somewhat good these last few months.


----------



## ProjectGargano

The line up for next week seems really nice! I heard very good things about Benjamin Carter. First wins of Hobbs and Kingston. Garrison vs Angelico should be good too.


----------



## sjm76

JBLGOAT said:


> Brian Cage vs Tony Donati-I guess needs a win after the loss at CBR
> 
> Eddie Kingston vs Lee Johnson-First Win for Eddie Kingston
> 
> Anna Jay vs Skyler Moore-Skyler Moore is hot way hotter than Red Velvet. And Anna Jay needs wins.
> 
> Ricky Starks vs Ben Carter-Ricky Starks has had too many squashes. He needs to move into fueds.
> 
> Sonny Kiss vs Serpentico-Please Serpentico win but Sonny Kiss will probably win.
> 
> Griff Garrison vs Angelico-Angelico definately needs wins
> 
> Will Hobbs vs Sean Legacy-Will Hobbs graduates from jobber!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Hopefully they can advance storylines as well as they did on the friday dark. At least these are people who should be facing jobbers other than Cage and Starks.


Yeah, it looks like Hobbs will finally be getting a win.


----------



## Geeee

JBLGOAT said:


> Brian Cage vs Tony Donati-I guess needs a win after the loss at CBR
> 
> Eddie Kingston vs Lee Johnson-First Win for Eddie Kingston
> 
> Anna Jay vs Skyler Moore-Skyler Moore is hot way hotter than Red Velvet. And Anna Jay needs wins.
> 
> Ricky Starks vs Ben Carter-Ricky Starks has had too many squashes. He needs to move into fueds.
> 
> Sonny Kiss vs Serpentico-Please Serpentico win but Sonny Kiss will probably win.
> 
> Griff Garrison vs Angelico-Angelico definately needs wins
> 
> Will Hobbs vs Sean Legacy-Will Hobbs graduates from jobber!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Hopefully they can advance storylines as well as they did on the friday dark. At least these are people who should be facing jobbers other than Cage and Starks.


TH2 are annoying. I'm hoping for a Griff Garrison surprise win here. Looks like a Dark worth checking out with several new guys becoming canon


----------



## Geeee

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> What will Hobbs' finisher be? Spinebuster or Oklahoma Stampede?


I think spinebuster is an epic set up move. Like think when Batista or The Rock hit their spinebuster. It's always a hype moment to anticipate the finish.

With Hobbs having to progress from jobber to showing that he has improved enough to be a named guy, I think he should debut a new move as a finish.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Ben Carter is a talented kid, but I thought he had signed with Impact along with Tre Lamar and Lee Moriarty; either way.


----------



## El Hammerstone

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> What will Hobbs' finisher be? Spinebuster or Oklahoma Stampede?


Hopefully not the spinebuster. I've seen enough hosses throughout the years using that, a big boot, a chokeslam/chokeslam variant, or a running powerslam as their finisher; give these guys something that can be identified with them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

El Hammerstone said:


> Hopefully not the spinebuster. I've seen enough hosses throughout the years using that, a big boot, a chokeslam/chokeslam variant, or a running powerslam as their finisher; give these guys something that can be identified with them.


he has a great spinebuster though


----------



## One Shed

A very decent line up for guys to show what they have this week.


----------



## RiverFenix

El Hammerstone said:


> Hopefully not the spinebuster. I've seen enough hosses throughout the years using that, a big boot, a chokeslam/chokeslam variant, or a running powerslam as their finisher; give these guys something that can be identified with them.


Oklahoma Stampede is pretty rare these days isn't it? Mark Henry would probably make an issue if he used Worlds Strongest Slam. I've seen highlight vids where he does a frog splash but he should save that for special matches if he ever works his way high enough up the card. I'd be fine with his spinebuster TBH to be his common finisher, Oklahoma Stampede to be his stepped up finisher. 

With Cody out for awhile, maybe have Hobbs work with Arn to perfect his Spine Buster to kayfabe it being a finisher.


----------



## El Hammerstone

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Oklahoma Stampede is pretty rare these days isn't it? Mark Henry would probably make an issue if he used Worlds Strongest Slam. I've seen highlight vids where he does a frog splash but he should save that for special matches if he ever works his way high enough up the card. I'd be fine with his spinebuster TBH to be his common finisher, Oklahoma Stampede to be his stepped up finisher.
> 
> With Cody out for awhile, maybe have Hobbs work with Arn to perfect his Spine Buster to kayfabe it being a finisher.


We'll see what happens. I'm not that bothered either way, it's just a personal preference


----------



## Cult03

El Hammerstone said:


> Ben Carter is a talented kid, but I thought he had signed with Impact along with Tre Lamar and Lee Moriarty; either way.


Another one from my list. They may as well hire me at this point. Done more for the company than any of the super fans have.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Wow. Ben Carter is really impressive. AEW has to sign him quckly before he goes to WWE or somewhere else.


----------



## El Hammerstone

I don't know what Ben Carter's deal with Impact is, but he would be so much better as a lower card option for AEW than most of the guys they have now. If Dark keeps this format (to an extent) with the showcasing of indie talent past the pandemic era, hopefully they will be able to get looks at some of the more high caliber talent in various regions while traveling.


----------



## Geeee

That was a great episode of Dark. Ben Carter looks like Brian Kendrick's nephew or something but he's awesome


----------



## EmbassyForever

Starks/Crater was fun. Starks should be a regular on Dynamite, he's so so good.


----------



## RiverFenix

Good show virtually top to bottom this week -

Will Hobbs was made to look like a powerhouse with his moveset. He did use the Oklahoma Stampede, or a modified version as Taz pointed out. I liked Taz was more subdued this week and was talking more about what was happening in ring rather than trying to pop the boys, and talking about the strategy of the moves etc. Sean Legacy didn't get to show much other than bump well for Hobbs. 

Donati is crap, but he was in pure jobber mode against Cage so I guess he was a good fit for the role. Not much to this, pure squash, good to see Cage bust out Weapon X finisher. Cage also showed a bit more character this match, a bit more egotistical. Tax complaining about Roberts not announcing Cage as FTW Champion should have been explained by Exclaibur that the FTW Title is not recognized or sanctioned by AEW and thus not announced. 

I wish they'd drop the whole Griff Garrison is not an Ivy Leaguer bit. Let the kid get away from that already. It was a scumbag thing then and still is now to expose the gimmick and he's not even running with it anymore, Excalibur brought it up and he and Taz ran with it all match. Solid match for the new submission style of Angelico. Jack Evans must be out injured from the Janela botch. 

Anna Jay vs Skylar Moore was surprisingly good, better than a lot of main card non-Shida matches. Moore impressed me, though she runs the corners a bit strangely taking little stutter steps. Given her body type she should start power lifting to carve out that niche for herself in AEW. Sort of reminds me of Impact Wrestling's Jordyn Grace - or could. The J-Kick, the whipped into the corner spin kick, should be Anna's finisher. I do dig her dragging her opponent into the middle of the ring for her finish, even though it doesn't fit her and that drag and sub spot could be better served for a different wrestler. These two worked so well together I have a feeling they've done the match at the training facility in Norcross - sort of like how NXT Take Over matches were worked completely in the WWEPC before taking place at the PPV's. 

Mad King vs Big Shotty Lee was a slow grinder, but that is what Kingston is. Eddie will need to lose a bit of his gut, even if he's not the in-shape, look at me type of dude. Not sure about the Spinning Back Fist finisher, he hit it well, might have even stiffed Johnson a bit with it, but I wonder if it's too similar to Judas Effect for Jericho's allowance. 

I lied - skip Serpentico vs Sonny Kiss. Serpentico shouldn't be a fan of Jackie Fargo. That should be Jon Cruz. Serpentico totally whiffed on the slingshot double stomp. But at least Taz called it out. Serpentico wrestled wholly like Jon Cruz this match it was weird. Maybe they're going to drop the mask and expose him as double dipping. Sonny won with the Molly-go-round which is better than his top rope split leg drop which was a torn groin waiting to happen. Really hoping we don't get a Kiss vs Jericho feud.

SIGN BEN CARTER! 

Carter vs Starks was a helluva match. Carter is so quick and makes everything look good. Starks was top of his game this match as well. Match of the night here. So many little things in this match. Sort of got a young Brian "Spanky" Kendrick vibe from Carter at points. One thing I'm not sure I like is Vickie Guerrero was shown many times in the audience cheering on Starks. I suggested Vickie paired with Sammy Guevara in the past, so this is right up that ally BUT Vickie tends to go overboard with her "cougar" gimmick and that is really my worry. Otherwise Starks with Vickie is probably a better fit than Starks with Team Taz. And this would allow Taz to grab different talent for his "Team".


----------



## JBLGOAT

Skyler Moore is hot. They should sign her.

Friday night's dark was so good with actual storyline and character development. This one was just squahes. Although for the most part it was people who needed wins.


----------



## Prosper

Great episode of DARK tonight. Watched all the way through, under an hour is perfect. Anna Jay continues to impress, Cage looked great, and that Ben Starks kid is awesome. Good to see a little more of Eddie Kingston in the ring as well.


----------



## One Shed

Finally Hobbs gets a win! I was worried they were going to keep him Will Jobbs, but it looks like they see something in him and will get a better chance. I am interested to see more of what he has.

Donati seems fairly useless but Cage had a dominant win. Good to see him murdering dudes.

TH2's outfits are horrible. OK match but still not sure about Jungle Man. Give him something to do but at least more experience for now.

Anna Jay looks good. Skylar almost had a wardrobe malfunction of her own during the submission. Pretty good.

Wow a lockup! Kingston definitely brings the character and intensity.

Serpentico vs Sonny? Skip.

Starks is awesome. Carter was very good. Great main event overall.


----------



## CM Buck

Very solid episode of dark

I'm glad hobbs is finally getting some wins. Not sold on the finish but Davey boys a favorite so yeah. Legacy is solid as well 

Cage squashes are decent 

Angel and Griff was solid 

Anna Jay is really coming along. In a few years she could rival Tessa 

King is always fantastic. @DetroitRiverPhx Jericho has no case for complaint. Ones an elbow the others a fist. And Eddie has been using it for 15 years 

Sunny is always solid i just don't care.

Ben carter looks like Brian Kendrick but his got talent. Should definitely be signed somewhere


----------



## DarkMyau

Not a bad showing from Griff Garrison. If hes willing to pay his dues he will only get better ad get better matches.

I still hope Jack Evans isnt injured as I'm a huge TH2 mark.


----------



## Purple Haze

Angelico's finisher is awesome.
Kingston is better in the ring than i expected, he can be a credible midcarder.
Ricky should be facing Darby soon, hopefully on a TV special.
Thankfully the Cage match was a squash, that Donati geek is as bad as Faboo.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

This isn't the best and a probably a bit chessy;

Brandi's got 99 problems and Anna Jay is ALL of them./ #1

Which is better?


----------



## Asuka842

Between how he was booked in the Casino Battle Royale, and him winning tonight, they have to be looking into signing Will Hobbs, if they haven't already.

Anna Jay continues to improve at an impressive rate.


----------



## Cult03

Nice to see people seem to be enjoying 2 of the wrestlers I had listed as must signs for AEW months ago in Benjamin Carter and Will Hobbs. For a "troll" I've done pretty well to scout such talent for Cody, haven't I? You people don't deserve me, neither does this shit hole company.


----------



## Dizzie

Cult03 said:


> Nice to see people seem to be enjoying 2 of the wrestlers I had listed as must signs for AEW months ago in Benjamin Carter and Will Hobbs. For a "troll" I've done pretty well to scout such talent for Cody, haven't I? You people don't deserve me, neither does this shit hole company.


Tell me your jokingly trolling and dont sincerely believe that you helped scout these guys to get on aew?


----------



## Cult03

Dizzie said:


> Tell me your jokingly trolling and dont sincerely believe that you helped scout these guys to get on aew?


Cody asked the fans who they wanted. I gave him a massive list of wrestlers he should go on his Youtube deep dives, on here and on Twitter. Never once saw anyone else say either of Carter and Hobbs.


----------



## Geeee

Asuka842 said:


> Between how he was booked in the Casino Battle Royale, and him winning tonight, they have to be looking into signing Will Hobbs, if they haven't already.
> 
> Anna Jay continues to improve at an impressive rate.


I'm sure Hobbs must be signed. He got a nice feature in the Casino Battle Royale, a win on Dark and some fresh gear


----------



## RiverFenix

ripcitydisciple said:


> This isn't the best and a probably a bit chessy;
> 
> Brandi's got 99 problems and Anna Jay is ALL of them./ #1
> 
> Which is better?


Her finisher should be called "99 Problems".


----------



## AthleticGirth

If AEW aren't careful they're going to have to rename Dark to Absolute, Starks keeps stealling the show. Face chop aside Benjamin Carter was a good dance partner, a flippy dude whose stuff looks crisp and impactful, needs to come out to the Sex Pistols though. 

Noticed that Kingston looks in worse shape than he did against Cody.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

AthleticGirth said:


> If AEW aren't careful they're going to have to rename Dark to Absolute, Starks keeps stealling the show. Face chop aside Benjamin Carter was a good dance partner, a flippy dude whose stuff looks crisp and impactful, needs to come out to the Sex Pistols though.
> 
> Noticed that Kingston looks in worse shape than he did against Cody.


face slap was Starks fault i think (IMO)

Kingston should get a ‘shield’ vest


----------



## Dizzie

One of the best dark episodes for some time for me, the more I see starks the more I think he has more potential than mjf, enjoying angelico single run on dark, I dont remember him displaying such a submission oriented in ring style on lucha underground, im wondering if he has had one or two bad injuries over the years and has decided to reign in the high flying stuff.


----------



## Geeee

Dizzie said:


> One of the best dark episodes for some time for me, the more I see starks the more I think he has more potential than mjf, enjoying angelico single run on dark, I dont remember him displaying such a submission oriented in ring style on lucha underground, im wondering if he has had one or two bad injuries over the years and has decided to reign in the high flying stuff.


Honestly, doing the submission thing helps him stand out, since there's a dozen guys who can do more flips than him


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> face slap was Starks fault i think (IMO)
> 
> Kingston should get a ‘shield’ vest


Or just lose the gut. Nobody is demanding a six pack but dude needs to lose 20lbs. He's on television now with a contract.

I wish Angelico would change his gear. I think his new sub style, while just wearing standard trunks and books would be the right repackage. TH2 stand out with their current gear, but not in a good way. I mean it's their choice for better or worse and you need to let the artist paint their own picture, I just think he and Jack would be much better with downplayed gear and less silly dancing and the like. These guys are world travelled veterans and should be in the upper tier of the tag division.


----------



## Dizzie

Geeee said:


> Honestly, doing the submission thing helps him stand out, since there's a dozen guys who can do more flips than him



Yeah it's a refreshing change and not something you really see from anyone on the aew roster that I can think of.


----------



## taker1986

It looks like we're getting Anna Jay v Brandi next week on dark. Big match to be putting on dark instead of dynamite.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dark is becoming a little ‘can’t miss’


----------



## 3venflow

Cutler vs Avalon, QT vs Colt and Santana/Ortiz vs Griff/Pillman among the matches on the next Dark.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304812548605255684


----------



## RiverFenix

Wow. A ton of new faces as well.

Uno, Grayson, Silver(?) and Reynolds vs Private Party and Gunn Club

Butcher and Blade vs Daniel Garcia and Kevin Blackwood. I've called for Blackwood to be signed before, so it's neat that he's getting a tryout hear. He's a Buffalo based wrestler so Butcher & Blade will be familiar with him - they've even teamed with him in the past. "REd Death" Daniel Garcia is a legit prospect (21 yrs old) as well from Buffalo area, though also wrestled for C4 in Canada, even defeating Evil Uno. Garcia and Blackwood have teamed together somewhat regularly "Calling themselves The Buffalo Brothers) and fought Uno/Grayson in the past. Garcia also wrestled against Butcher&Blade on the indies. Keep your eye on this match here as I suspect Butcher and Blade will try and make the youngsters look like a million bucks and get them signed.

Best Friends vs Maxx Stardom and Dontae Smiley. Maxx Stardom is a little dude - 5'5" from listings I can find pretty thick though with a decent look. Diamante is his sister. Can't find much about Dontae Smiley.

Brian Cage vs Megabyte Ronnie - "Megabyte" Ronnie Hartman is the guy who faced off against Cody on the Hotwings Gameshow Challenge a few months ago. Against Cage though he's sure to be squashed.

Colt Cabana vs QT Marshall

Jessy Sorenson vs Will Hobbs - Interesting match here. Hobbs is sure to win, but Sorenson is more a grinder type than a bumper to sell Hobbs' power. Maybe we'll see another side of Hobbs here in a win.

Penelope Ford vs Dani Jordyn - Mean Girl with a Burn Book - yawn. 

Red Velvet vs Brandi Rhodes - I worry about this match as Velvet might move too quickly for Brandi. But I also suspect they work out and train together at QT's school so there might be some chemistry just the same.

Ortiz/Santana vs Garrison and Pillman Jr - We know who is winning, but it could be very good. Pillman is better than being a DARK jobber but AEW isn't going to give him any wins until his MLW contract is up in December.

Skylar Moore and Rache Chanel vs Diamante and Ivelisse - Man, am I going to have to watch a Rache match? I just want to see Skylar in the ring with Ivelisse.

Cutler vs Avalon - probably given the main event slot given their storyline here. I hope thy give one of them the win versus some silly both lose cop out non-finish. I think they're breaking them up because Cutler is going to end up in the Dark Order and they didn't want this hanging around as an issue.


----------



## Dizzie

Not looking as good as last week's, a lot of bland acts on this up coming dark episode.


----------



## TD Stinger

Cutler and Avalon must go to a double pin, double DQ, double countout, or time limit draw, lol.

My dream of them beating a big team on Dynamite and getting their first win together must go on.


----------



## JBLGOAT

Bold Matches are matches I'm looking forward to because there's a reason for them to occur. Italic matches I don't think serve any purpose and are just keep busy matches.

*Uno, Grayson, Silver and Reynolds vs Private Party and Gunn Club-*

Competitive match. No complaints. I think Dark Order should win here.

_Butcher and Blade vs Daniel Garcia and Kevin Blackwood-_

Butcher and Blade have typically been light on storyline but Eddie Kingston has injected some storyline stuff.

_Best Friends vs Maxx Stardom and Dontae Smiley-_

Best Friends have had good storyline stuff with P&P but if not should just be a boring squash.

_Brian Cage vs Megabyte Ronnie-_

Boring squash. Cage has had enough squashes. It's time for a feud.

*Colt Cabana vs QT Marshall-*

Competitive match. And Dark Order and Nightmare family always bring the story.

*Jessy Sorenson vs Will Hobbs -*

Will Hobbs badly needs wins. So no complaints.

_Penelope Ford vs Dani Jordyn - _

Penelope Ford has had so many squashes time for a feud.

*Red Velvet vs Brandi Rhodes - *

Brandi Rhodes always brings the story.

_Ortiz/Santana vs Garrison and Pillman Jr -_

It's time for Hollywood blondes to graduate from jobbers and if no best friends story this will just bury them down the card more for no reason.

*Skylar Moore and Rache Chanel vs Diamante and Ivelisse - *

Diamante and Ivelisse need some wins and some story happened in their last segment.

*Cutler vs Avalon -*

I can not bold this enough. It's happening!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Cutler v Avalon dream match


----------



## $Dolladrew$

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Cutler v Avalon dream match


How dare you smile sir.....

Not only is the Initiative done but now they are battling it out.....what a sad day.....the sun shines just a bit less bright today.

(Do you think someone wins or do they do a double KO or something?)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

$Dolladrew$ said:


> How dare you smile sir.....
> 
> Not only is the Initiative done but now they are battling it out.....what a sad day.....the sun shines just a bit less bright today.
> 
> (Do you think someone wins or do they do a double KO or something?)


man... i’ve never been this hype for a “jobber” match

this match announcement on twitter has a massive amount of likes and comments - amazing what they’ve done with two ‘nobodies’

..... i think..... it has to go double count-out, doesn’t it?

we need the TEAM back together!


----------



## El Hammerstone

I'll be watching for the new guys to see if there is anything worthwhile there.

Why in the holy name of hell do they keep bringing Rache Chanel back?

Couldn't possibly care less about the Avalon-Cutler feud over who's the worst in the company; they'll probably do a double countout for the lulz. Just please keep this off of Dynamite.


----------



## RiverFenix

Blackwood and Garcia were trained by The Blade at his wrestling school in Buffalo. Megabyte Ronnie seems to be a competitive eater at a reasonably high level (for whatever that is worth).


----------



## Aedubya

Cutler v Avalon.......double count out


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304866154645803009


----------



## $Dolladrew$

LifeInCattleClass said:


> man... i’ve never been this hype for a “jobber” match
> 
> this match announcement on twitter has a massive amount of likes and comments - amazing what they’ve done with two ‘nobodies’
> 
> ..... i think..... it has to go double count-out, doesn’t it?
> 
> we need the TEAM back together!


After thinking it over heres what I think happens.....

Avalon beats Cutler maybe by leva interference and afterward Dark Order recruits Cutler. 

Or Cutler wins via dark order interference finally revealing him as the creeper he played a few weeks ago in the 6 man tag.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Maxx Stardom used to be in MLW as "el Sicario" Ricky Martinez. He was Salina de la Renta's shooter.


----------



## sjm76

What does the Dark or "Dahk" as Taz would say, lineup look like for this week?


----------



## Erik.




----------



## Hermann

sjm76 said:


> What does the Dark or "Dahk" as Taz would say, lineup look like for this week?


looks like DIMES to me.


----------



## Mercian

Apart from the MATCH OF THE CENTURY 

Colt Cabana vs QT Marshall- I think both are great workers and whilst neither seem popular on this forum think this could surprise as a decent match

Ortiz/Santana vs Garrison and Pillman Jr -Listening to that shit ring announcer say Orrrrrrtthissssssssssssssssssssssss is enough to make me want to chop his chest raw Tenryu style, Pillman looks and moves a star please do more with him, been impressed with Griff also

Red Velvet vs Brandi Rhodes -Brandi the Triple H 2002-2003 of AEW will win, shame as RV has a lot of potentail with look, charisma and ability, I hope its noticed!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


>


the 4th generational feud is always the best

its science


----------



## TD Stinger

Erik. said:


>


I can see the finish now. Right before the match it’s made No DQ and then Leva turns on Avalon to help Cutler win. And as Cutler destroys Avalon with a chair for the win, JR screams:

JR: What the Hell is this?! What the Hell is this?!
Tony: It’s a new champ.........It’s a new winner!
JR. Cutler is shaking hands with Satan herself to win his first Bah Gawd match!

Book that shit. And if anyone doesn’t know what I‘m referencing, shame on you.


----------



## sjm76

I found the full lineup for today's show:


Dark Order (3, 4, Grayson, and Evil Uno) vs. Private Party, Billy, and Austin Gunn
The Butcher and The Blade w/ Eddie Kingston vs. Daniel Garcia and Kevin Blackwood
Best Friends vs. Maxx Stardom and Dontae Smiley
FTW Champion Brian Cage vs. Megabyte Ronnie
Colt Cabana vs. QT Marshall w/Allie
Jessy Sorensen vs. Will Hobbs
Penelope Ford w/ Kip Sabian vs. Dani Jordyn
Brandi Rhodes vs. Red Velvet
Santana and Ortiz vs. Griff Garrison and Brian Pillman Jr.
Ivelisse and Diamante vs. Skyler Moore and Rache Chanel
Brandon Cutler vs. Peter Avalon w/ Leva Bates

It looks like Will Hobbs will get another win and they may be trying to push him a bit.


----------



## RiverFenix

Disappointed with Butcher&Blade vs Blackwood and Garcia - expected so much more, not given much time to let the Buffalo Boys any shine. 

Megabyte Ronnie has some decent size to him, but really green and I felt bad for Cage that he had to take that hotdog bit. 

Garrison looked like he might have taken a hard knock to the head mid-match as he seemed off timing wise all of a sudden. Okay match, both teams need to be doing more than DARK matches. 

Cutler and Avalon go to a count out - yawn. So predictable, I had hoped for more. Now I get the feeling they're going to fight again and lead to a DDQ and then decide that they want to be partners afterall and then get their first win. 

Maxx Stardom is a tiny fellow - who's taller him or John Silver? Wouldn't mind seeing Dontae Smily again he had some real spring to him. 

Colton Gunn appears on DARK officially, now get him in the ring with Austin and have Billy their manager. I dug that step up spike elbow Grayson delivered to Billy. Match fell a part a bit at the end when they were trading big moves as they seemed to be a little off on timing of it all.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Great episode I fully enjoyed except megabyte doosh.Cutler vs Avalon continues I'm happy haha.I honestly think it will end with Cutler becoming a full member of dark order perhaps replacing cult cabana.

Dark order cleared house first time they went unbeaten in one night especially the underlings.Every time they have multi dark order matches on a card they come out 50/50 to my knowledge this is the first clean sweep.

Btw fuck you idiots hating on silver hes awesome love them beaver boys!!


----------



## Klitschko

I wish they would give Brian Cage an actual feud. He's just spinning his wheels on Dark and the Darby feud kind of got taken over by Starks.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Well geez, that was a stacked DARK I really enjoyed

Skipped:

Penelope / Dani
Woman’s tag

Eh:
Cage v Ronnie (green still)

Enjoyed:
PnP v Blondes
Best Friends v Jobbers
BnB v Jobbers
Brandi v Red Velvet (Brandi is getting better by the day)

Colt v QT (for the story alone - Colt going at the end ‘I’m a winner’ said so much. This is really like a true cult story for the first time ever. Build him up, break him down. Leave him with one friend (Uno) - build him up again. Repeat. Tomorrow Brodie is happy again with him. It is real good storytelling)

Really fucking enjoyed:

Will Hobbs v that dude - man.... Willie is looking the business. Can get him on Dynamite soon

That 8-man tag. Boy, do the Dark Order know their shit. I loved the pack mentality whenever somebody was in their corner and all of them are starting to shine. * Silver is a beast,* Uno is such a schemer and Grayson is intense as fuck..... and Reynolds is the punching bag 

Loved this match

and finally....

Brandon v Peter

We all knew how it was gonna end - but how they got there was great. No rest holds, no break in action - just non-stop going. They were intense from the start which is fitting the feud. Legit.... this could have been a spot on the PPV and I would’ve been fine with it. Or the Buy-in.

Just shows what a little story can do for even two job guys

Great DARK - A+ stuff in my books (for a free youtube wrestling show - gotta be seen in context)


----------



## El Hammerstone

So, two guys feuding over who's the worst wrestler in the company, the two of them with a combined record of about 0-50. Anyone they beat will be forever buried, and each one is too far down the rabbit hole to have a victory mean anything. Brilliant storytelling with absolutely nobody benefitting in any conceivable way. Also, amazing comedy at play with neither being able to win a match, even amongst themselves. Thank God this is reduced to Dark, so I guess I can't be too mad.

Hobbs looked good in his squash though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

El Hammerstone said:


> So, two guys feuding over who's the worst wrestler in the company, the two of them with a combined record of about 0-50. Anyone they beat will be forever buried, and each one is too far down the rabbit hole to have a victory mean anything. Brilliant storytelling with absolutely nobody benefitting in any conceivable way. Also, amazing comedy at play with neither being able to win a match, even amongst themselves. Thank God, this is reduced to Dark.
> 
> Hobbs looked good in his squash though.


Investment in a character is also building and benefitting

its a funny thing given the statement of AEW - but ‘wins and losses’ is not the only thing that matters

buying into a characters Arc is a very valid benefit

it might not be for you, and for these characters - but for some of us it is


----------



## taker1986

Pretty good episode. 

Avalon/Cutler was the best match of the night. Good match, predictable ending with the double countout. 

Colt just needs to leave the Dark Order already he doesn't suit them at all. 

Penelope/Dani Jordyn. I'm a fan of both but they didn't gel well together sadly. Penelope looked like she hurt her back at the end as well, hopefully nothing serious. 

Red Velvet is also someone I'm a fan of. She's been a main feature on dark, I think 5 weeks in a row now. Brandi I'm not such a big fan of, hopefully Anna Jay beats her. 

Will Hobbs is fast becoming one of my favourites. I can actually see him teaming with Allin against Cage and Starks in the future, there was a bit of a tease with that tonight. 

Diamante is OK but Ivelisse is the Shawn Michaels of that tag team, she's a potential big star for AEW. Skyler Moore is meh and please don't bring Rach Chenel back. 

8 man tag was fine. John Silver MVP for me. 

Also I like Veda, her Taz and Excalibur gel very nicely together. Ricky Starks being there for a few matches was a nice touch.


----------



## CM Buck

Largely boring episode. I despised that hot dog wanker immediately. The main event was good stuff for a clusterfuck. Hobbs looked absolutely fantastic.

Side note. Don't have starks and tazz interact on commentary again. That was grating after the cage match


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

And the losing streaks continue 😂😂


----------



## zkorejo

I think losing streak ended for both... as it was a draw. With that they should go separate ways. Leva Bates should atleast go for a singles run.


----------



## SAMCRO

Why the fuck do they keep letting Rache Chanel wrestle on Dark? Did they not see how fucking terrible she was in her first match and how much backlash she got for being so terrible? And surprise surprise she was terrible once again, looking awkward as fuck trying to get her hair out of her face after every move and botching left and right, this stupid bitch is gonna hurt someone in there. And why does she scratch her head after every move she takes? Well not scratching really, almost looks like shes trying make sure her wig stays on or something.

I'm convinced Rache Chanel is some bitch they found on the street with no wrestling experience at all and offered her a chance to wrestle cause they needed a jobber and didn't have one on hand.


----------



## CM Buck

SAMCRO said:


> Why the fuck do they keep letting Rache Chanel wrestle on Dark? Did they not see how fucking terrible she was in her first match and how much backlash she got for being so terrible? And surprise surprise she was terrible once again, looking awkward as fuck trying to get her hair out of her face after every move and botching left and right, this stupid bitch is gonna hurt someone in there. And why does she scratch her head after every move she takes? Well not scratching really, almost looks like shes trying make sure her wig stays on or something.
> 
> I'm convinced Rache Chanel is some bitch they found on the street with no wrestling experience at all and offered her a chance to wrestle cause they needed a jobber and didn't have one on hand.


Darks like their nightmare factory development brand. Or like the young lions in njpw. Trot these guys out to train em on the job.


----------



## SAMCRO

Firefromthegods said:


> Darks like their nightmare factory development brand. Or like the young lions in njpw. Trot these guys out to train em on the job.


Nah most on there look to have least been trained somewhat, Rache Chanel is really the only one who wrestles like shes never had an ounce of training in her life, the other jobbers/unknowns on there at least look somewhat competent and have the basics of pro wrestling learned and can get through a match without botching.


----------



## CM Buck

SAMCRO said:


> Nah most on there look to have least been trained somewhat, Rache Chanel is really the only one who wrestles like shes never had an ounce of training in her life, the other jobbers/unknowns on there at least look somewhat competent and have the basics of pro wrestling learned and can get through a match without botching.


I can't find anything on her so I'm assuming shes had less than 3 years experience. My guess is she's cheap and she will be replaced once covid isn't so rampant


----------



## TD Stinger

Double Count Out! Yes!

I mean I watched like 5 minutes of the show and it was the last 5 minutes of Avalon vs. Cutler but the streak(s) live on baby!


----------



## RiverFenix

At this point I think the question should be who is Rache Chanel dating and/or related to in AEW. Only explanation.


----------



## Geeee

I'm disappointed by Ricky Starks' performance on commentary. There's only so much mic time to go around and this felt a bit like a missed opportunity for Ricky.


----------



## Aedubya

Geeee said:


> I'm disappointed by Ricky Starks' performance on commentary. There's only so much mic time to go around and this felt a bit like a missed opportunity for Ricky.


Agree, was gonna mention this
Pillman Jr looked very weak there, who gets pinned like that seriously?
Red Velvet needs signed, I never realised she dated Gerald Briscos son
Called it on Avalon Cutler!!
Dark Order are great right now


----------



## RiverFenix

Geeee said:


> I'm disappointed by Ricky Starks' performance on commentary. There's only so much mic time to go around and this felt a bit like a missed opportunity for Ricky.


4-man booth attempt was a mistake. Veda and Taz will talk no matter what, and with Excalibur there trying to call the match he didn't have any time to naturally chime in and had to wait until one of the other three addressed him directly. Guest commentary should be the PBP guy and the guest, with the usual color commentator taking the back seat. Taz ain't taking a back seat for anybody and Veda knows enough to make sure she gets hers vs Taz, so there was no real room for Ricky Starks.


----------



## Geeee

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> 4-man booth attempt was a mistake. Veda and Taz will talk no matter what, and with Excalibur there trying to call the match he didn't have any time to naturally chime in and had to wait until one of the other three addressed him directly. Guest commentary should be the PBP guy and the guest, with the usual color commentator taking the back seat. Taz ain't taking a back seat for anybody and Veda knows enough to make sure she gets hers vs Taz, so there was no real room for Ricky Starks.


Yeah that's true. It was a very noisy booth in general


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Yep - waaayyy to much yappy yappy at the booth


----------



## DammitChrist

For what it’s worth, I was also entertained by Ricky Starks on commentary for the limited time he had as a guest there. 

He has good/smooth chemistry with Tazz, and I love how both of them kept roasting Veda Scott like the heels they are  

For the record, I don’t think I’ve ever fucking LAUGHED so loud at a match-finish than I did last night for Peter Avalon vs Brandon Cutler. Seriously, I couldn’t stop cracking up for a MINUTE STRAIGHT when I actually saw both men get counted out 🤣

They’re such goofballs. I love it. Their losing/winless streak continues!


----------



## sjm76

I saw Will Hobbs' squash against that ex-Impact guy Jesse Sorenson and I wasn't that impressed. For someone who has been wrestling 10 years, his moves still aren't crisp and I can see why he has been relegated to Dark. He'll always have potential because of his size but I think he still needs work before he is possibly moved up to Dynamite.



sjm76 said:


> I saw Will Hobbs' squash against that ex-Impact guy Jesse Sorenson and I wasn't that impressed. For someone who has been wrestling 10 years, his moves still aren't crisp and I can see why he has been relegated to Dark. He'll always have potential because of his size but I think he still needs work before he is possibly moved up to Dynamite.


I saw that he was signed to a contract and I'm happy for him but he still needs work before he's moved up to Dynamite to work with the bigger names.


----------



## ProjectGargano

There will be dark this week? Because Late Night Dynamite?


----------



## 3venflow

Next Dark:

- The Butcher & The Blade vs. Calvin Stewart & Puf

- Billy & Austin Gunn vs. M'Badu & Cruz

- Joey Janela & Sonny Kiss vs. Kevin Blackwood & Daniel Garcia

- Evil Uno & Stu Grayson vs. Rembrandt Lewis & Fuego Del Sol

- Will Hobbs vs. Serpentico

- Lee Johnson vs. Ben Carter

- Serene Deeb vs. Kilynn King

- Eddie Kingston vs. Brian Pillman Jr.

- Lucha Brothers vs. Dontae Smiley & Maxx Stardom

- #5 & #10 vs. Ryzin & Xander Gold

- Ricky Starks vs. Christopher Daniels


----------



## Dice Morgan

Ben Carter has a winnable match, they must like him and see a future in him. I enjoyed his first match with Ricky Starks worth a roster spot.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307062306753441792
Mad King vs Pillman Jr could be good. Ben Carter vs Big Shotty Lee is green vs green and will be interesting to see how that is booked. Gunn Club facing M'Badu again - Billy bumped like hell for him last time, interesting to see them matched up again the "Cruz" in this match looks like he's in his 50's in that pic. Makes me think Billy wants to check on his development in the couple of months it's been. Blackwood and especially Garcia deserved better than Butcher&Blade allowed them, hopefully they're given more by Janela and Kiss. This is a different "Rembrandt" than we've seen in the past. Deeb vs Kilynn King interests me. Maxx Stardom showed nothing last week, but Fenix might be more his size at least to have some offense against. Smiley was "springy" and will be interesting to see how he keeps up with LB. #5 and #10 should be shortened to VX.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307062306753441792
> Mad King vs Pillman Jr could be good. Ben Carter vs Big Shotty Lee is green vs green and will be interesting to see how that is booked. Gunn Club facing M'Badu again - Billy bumped like hell for him last time, interesting to see them matched up again the "Cruz" in this match looks like he's in his 50's in that pic. Makes me think Billy wants to check on his development in the couple of months it's been. Blackwood and especially Garcia deserved better than Butcher&Blade allowed them, hopefully they're given more by Janela and Kiss. This is a different "Rembrandt" than we've seen in the past. Deeb vs Kilynn King interests me. Maxx Stardom showed nothing last week, but Fenix might be more his size at least to have some offense against. Smiley was "springy" and will be interesting to see how he keeps up with LB. #5 and #10 should be shortened to VX.


MMMMMMM’Baduuuu!!


----------



## JBLGOAT

Very story light dark. At least some people get their first win and Chris Daniels v Starks is a solid match. Lee Johnson would have quite a debt to build out of.


----------



## rbl85

Ben Carter is far from green


----------



## RiverFenix

rbl85 said:


> Ben Carter is far from green


A couple years as a pro in low level indies is green. He looked great against Starks and has a match with Scorpio on the 1 hr Dynamite special so AEW likes him and I raved about his Starks match and believe he should be signed, but working Starks and Sky vs working Lee is night and day and will be much more telling than working the ring veterans.


----------



## Prosper

Looking forward to Serena Deeb, Hobbs, Kingston/Pillman & Starks/Daniels


----------



## CM Buck

Very enticing lineup. Much more appealing than last weeks lineup


----------



## Dizzie

Looks decent in places, will check out the starks vs Daniel's, Johnson vs carter and hobbs vs serpentico.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

sjm76 said:


> I saw Will Hobbs' squash against that ex-Impact guy Jesse Sorenson and I wasn't that impressed. For someone who has been wrestling 10 years, his moves still aren't crisp and I can see why he has been relegated to Dark. He'll always have potential because of his size but I think he still needs work before he is possibly moved up to Dynamite.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that he was signed to a contract and I'm happy for him but he still needs work before he's moved up to Dynamite to work with the bigger names.


Talking to himself.......ELIDRAKEFAN 100% confirmed.



3venflow said:


> Next Dark:
> 
> - The Butcher & The Blade vs. Calvin Stewart & Puf
> 
> - Billy & Austin Gunn vs. M'Badu & Cruz
> 
> - Joey Janela & Sonny Kiss vs. Kevin Blackwood & Daniel Garcia
> 
> - Evil Uno & Stu Grayson vs. Rembrandt Lewis & Fuego Del Sol
> 
> - Will Hobbs vs. Serpentico
> 
> - Lee Johnson vs. Ben Carter
> 
> - Serene Deeb vs. Kilynn King
> 
> - Eddie Kingston vs. Brian Pillman Jr.
> 
> - Lucha Brothers vs. Dontae Smiley & Maxx Stardom
> 
> - #5 & #10 vs. Ryzin & Xander Gold
> 
> - Ricky Starks vs. Christopher Daniels


Looks like a pretty good lineup except neither Avalon or Cutler is wrestling.....

Interesting Mbadu is back and facing the gun club again last time billy sold his ass off for him.

Serpentico is awesome him vs Hobbs should be good but most likely a squash for Hobbs to shine.

Lots of tag matches and 2 dark order matches I'm fucking stoked .

Oh and perhaps big shotty lee gets a win??


----------



## sjm76

Looking forward to the Eddie Kingston/Brian Pillman Jr. match. It's a shame Pillman Jr. will lose again. He looks like a star and deserves better. Maybe they keep having him lose because he's only on loan from MLW and he's still under contract to them.

Here are my Dark predictions:

- The Butcher & The Blade over Calvin Stewart & Puf

- Billy & Austin Gunn over M'Badu & Cruz

- Joey Janela & Sonny Kiss over Kevin Blackwood & Daniel Garcia

- Evil Uno & Stu Grayson over Rembrandt Lewis & Fuego Del Sol

- Will Hobbs over Serpentico

- Ben Carter over Lee Johnson

- Serene Deeb over Kilynn King

- Eddie Kingston over Brian Pillman Jr.

- Lucha Brothers over Dontae Smiley & Maxx Stardom

- #5 & #10 over Ryzin & Xander Gold

- Ricky Starks over Christopher Daniels


All of the outcomes look predictable on this week's show. Starks vs. Daniels should be a good match and the best match of the show but Daniels, like Frankie Kazarian, is mostly there to make the younger guys look good at this stage in his career.


----------



## rbl85

Carter is really good


----------



## RiverFenix

Fuego is a good jobber as he's easy to chuck around and makes his opponents look good. No real prospects to him otherwise. Other guy Rembrant Lewis or whatever was pretty crud and was whiffing a lot. I liked the alternate finishers from both Grayson and especially Uno. No need for the tandem stuff for a DARK enhancement match. 

I skipped the Starks vs Daniels match, nothing really wanting to see out of it. Seemed to go too long.

Starks is non-existant on guest commentary and they shouldn't keep putting him in there to struggle like he does at it. 

I don't hate Puff. He is a big boy and moves pretty well for a comedy fatso type. I assume the name comes from Staypuff Marshmellow man. Either just by comparison to Puf or not, but Butcher seems to be slimming down a bit (but also losing mass). What was with the discoloration/grease marks on Calvin Stewarts chest? Finisher still sucks. 

Hobbs didn't look good tonight. Should have squashed Serpentico. Timing was off and moves didn't look impactful, outside the spinebuster. 

Not a good showing for Maxx Starrdom and Smiley this week. Fenix and Penta are hard to work with though some nights - I sometimes think they're not worth the trouble given the depth of the AEW tag division now. They're just too hit or miss. Actually Fenix is too hit or miss, Penta is mostly miss these days - he's always seemingly half assing it. 

Ryzin and Zander Gold - meh. I'm tired of the white out contacts to be "oooh spooky". Angels was better outside of Dark Order. He's nondescript and bland now. 

Man is Joey Janela and Sonny Kiss bad. I tried to watch that match because I'm interested in Daniel Garcia. I couldn't get through it. 

No earthly idea why Cruz was used. He's right up...er...down there with Faboo Andre as worst enhancement talent used. M'Badu didn't show much this time around either which was disappointing. 

KiLynn King's best match - she's one I think could be signed to a developmental type deal at least. She has good size and can be carried to a good match - as proof tonight. Serena is very good. King needs to work on character aspects - get some sort of hook there. Serena will be a good player-coach, midcard vet type. 

Big Shotty Lee vs Ben Carter was a bit indietastic with the qiuck no selling after big moves but was very good showing for both - especially given their youth and experience. I mean Starks vs Carter was better and Lee Johnson vs Scorpio Sky awhile ago was Shotty Lee's best showing, but this was good for both and given a lot of time. Near falls against Carter had me believing he might lose the match. 

Kingston vs Pillman was very physical and Mad King's typical grinder style which was a good style difference from the previous match. King gassed out a bit, needs to work on his cardio. I love how he answers chops with a smack to the face. A bit clunky in spots but it was more looks like a real fight than looks badly scripted if that makes sense. 

Why was Starks out on commentary all rest of the show - I'll never know. 

Last three matches are worth catching. Rest not so much.


----------



## One Shed

Why are Butcher and Blade wrestling a guy who makes Chuck Taylor look like he has a decent haircut and a human balloon?


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Lheurch said:


> Why are Butcher and Blade wrestling a guy who makes Chuck Taylor look like he has a decent haircut and a human balloon?


Puf or that Latin dude with the panda on his gear? Lol some super heavies tonight


----------



## One Shed

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Puf or that Latin dude with the panda on his gear? Lol some super heavies tonight


Puf. I am still watching so have not seen a panda man yet.


----------



## RiverFenix

Lheurch said:


> Why are Butcher and Blade wrestling a guy who makes Chuck Taylor look like he has a decent haircut and a human balloon?


Puf is one of the "Buffalo Boys" along with Garcia, Blackwood who were/are trained by The Blade at his wrestling school. Puf was also in the car accident referenced when Blackwood and Garcia wrestle.


----------



## One Shed

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Puf is one of the "Buffalo Boys" along with Garcia, Blackwood who were/are trained by The Blade at his wrestling school. Puf was also in the car accident referenced when Blackwood and Garcia wrestle.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Lheurch said:


> Puf. I am still watching so have not seen a panda man yet.


You will not be disappointed believe his name is cruz


----------



## One Shed

$Dolladrew$ said:


> You will not be disappointed believe his name is cruz


His beer belly makes Jelly look like Finn Balor.


----------



## Mercian

The Butcher & The Blade v Calvin Stewart & Puf -No problems with B/B, but WTF? Stewart had like leaky nips or something? And Puf made PN News look like Lou Thesz, where are they finding these people?

- Billy & Austin Gunn v M'Badu & Cruz- Snore bore, do the Gunns add anything whatsoever?

- Joey Janela & Sonny Kiss v Kevin Blackwood & Daniel Garcia- two drop outs from a San franscisco nightclub and Janela and Kiss 

- Evil Uno & Stu Grayson v Rembrandt Lewis & Fuego Del Sol- The jobbers weighed like 345ibs, where they find them, high school? DO work well together but Uno looks like he works out at Mcdonalds, he has absolutely zero definition just a fat bloke from the pub.

- Will Hobbs v Serpentico- The path of Hobbs continues!

- Ben Carter v Lee Johnson was superb, i would like the battle of the jobbers every week if this good! Some really good enhancement talent who deserve a break, this is a positive angle. Both Wrestlers have a good look and worked a very watchable match, thumbs up

- Serene Deeb over Kilynn King-Not much but getting a tap out with a half crab in 2020? I like it, but at the same point I see people kicking out of high impact finishers multiple times

- Eddie Kingston v Brian Pillman Jr.- Kingston is methodical or poorly conditioned? For me in this match at least it's the latter. Really like Pillman jr, hope he gets a break somewhere, he looks and wrestles like a star

- Lucha Brothers v Dontae Smiley & Maxx Stardom-Just feel that LB's looked so much better in LU, squash match

- #5 & #10 v Ryzin & Xander Gold-faceless and add nothing

- Ricky Starks v Christopher Daniels -Pretty good, expected better

Watched it but apart from Johnson/Carter nothing particuarly memorable this week


----------



## Erik.

Ben Carter vs. Lee Johnson was seriously outstanding.

Sign them both up.


----------



## Aedubya

Looks like Colton is officially part of the Gunn Club (increased TV appearances & even on their merch)

Is he training in-ring I assume?


----------



## Aedubya

Kingston didn't make the 3 count cover fully did he? Lol


----------



## Prosper

-Kingston and Pillman beat the shit out of each other. That was some hard hitting action there. Enjoyed all of it.

-Really liking Serena Deeb already. Her entrance music and her veteran in-ring work are both good. She looks like a modern day Wonderwoman in a way. Just skinnier.

-Hobbs had a decent squash but the guy needs work in the ring. The green shows.

-That Puf guy was fuckin huge. I'm surprised he can move the way he does with all that flab. Butcher and Blade get the win. Can't wait until they get The Bunny back. The Bunny is the presence they need to make them feel next level. 

-Starks vs Daniels was decent.

Not a bad show. Enjoyed it more than RAW.


----------



## omaroo

Carter is awesome in the ring. Probably average on the mic, but man he is great to watch. AEW need to sign him.

Lee is good as well.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

That Zander / Xander guy had something about him

there’s potential there


----------



## CM Buck

almost missed this due to my tablet carking it. the stuff I can remember viewing was good.

starks vs daniels was solid. but daniels has clearly lost a step.

carter vs shotty was fun. really like them both

eddie vs pillman was solid.


----------



## Cult03

Erik. said:


> Ben Carter vs. Lee Johnson was seriously outstanding.
> 
> Sign them both up.


Nice to see you guys are enjoying the wrestlers I listed as must haves for AEW months ago.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

shit show. 
A cody return already like anyone missed him or cares. 
inner circle is still a thing for some reason.
another stupid mish mash stable in the main event with fat gut kingston.
the woman are a disaster.


----------



## oglop44

I genuinely enjoyed Dark more than Dynamite this week. Mental!


----------



## ProjectGargano

CenaBoy4Life said:


> shit show.
> A cody return already like anyone missed him or cares.
> inner circle is still a thing for some reason.
> another stupid mish mash stable in the main event with fat gut kingston.
> the woman are a disaster.


Look at this idiot!


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Nice to see The Dark Order pick up 2 victories on AEW Dark.


----------



## 3venflow

Tuesday on Dark!

- Best Friends vs. M'Badu & Bshp King

- Tay Conti vs. Red Velvet

- Billy & Austin Gunn vs. Shawn Dean & Cezar Bononi

- Penelope Ford vs. Alex Gracia

- Jurassic Express vs. Dark Order's 5 & 10

- Natural Nightmares vs. Dark Order's John '4' Silver & Colt Cabana

- Nyla Rose vs. Rache Chanel

- Chaos Project (Luther & Serpentico) vs. Brian Pillman Jr. & Griff Garrison

- SCU (Scorpio & Kazarian) vs. Ray Rosas & Ryzin


----------



## JBLGOAT

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309886007525941249
Dark matches are up.

Tay Conti, Chaos Order(although I don't think Hollywood Blondes 2.0 should be jobbers) should be facing jobbers good.

Best friends, Gunn Club, Penelope Ford, Nyla Rose(although she needs a keep busy match), SCU, should be able jobbers now.

Then there's two legit matches. Not heavy on the matches. Hopefully some angles.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Alex Gracia is a nice little surprise.
I've said it countless times regarding Rache Chanel, I'm not going to bother saying it again.
Luther and Serpentico having an official team name worries me.


----------



## Erik.

Looks like Sabbatelli is gone then?

Guess he was the one leaking results.


----------



## Prosper

Not feeling this weeks card. Not really interested in anything except Tay Conti vs Red Velvet.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I'm always interested in Red Velvet. Is she signed?


----------



## SZilla25

Rache Chanel keeps coming back yet Christi Jaynes hasn't been seen in months 😒


----------



## rbl85

BlueEyedDevil said:


> I'm always interested in Red Velvet. Is she signed?


No but if they are using her that much then it mean that they like her a lot.

Also the more match she does and the more she is competitive.


----------



## Prosper

BlueEyedDevil said:


> I'm always interested in Red Velvet. Is she signed?


Not yet but she’s getting so much screen time that you know they have to be interested in her. I love her and hope she becomes part of the team.


----------



## Klitschko

No Brian Cage or Will Hobbs squashing folks this time? That sucks.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

prosperwithdeen said:


> Not yet but she’s getting so much screen time that you know they have to be interested in her. I love her and hope she becomes part of the team.


She's a good athlete and she's super sexy.


----------



## Cult03

prosperwithdeen said:


> Not yet but she’s getting so much screen time that you know they have to be interested in her. I love her and hope she becomes part of the team.


I feel like Rache Chanel has had more screen time though. And she sucks.


----------



## Cult03

And Alex Gracia is another one that I recommended. I wish I compiled those lists in an easy to find area, or the search function worked properly so I could find them all.


----------



## CM Buck

I suppose its too much to ask that griff and pillman actually beat uncle fester and his 1 eyed serpent like happily married man beats his one eyed serpent when his wife has a headache


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> I suppose its too much to ask that griff and pillman actually beat uncle fester and his 1 eyed serpent like happily married man beats his one eyed serpent when his wife has a headache


i recon they are beating them

this is the Blondes first win IMO


----------



## Aedubya

Are they called 'The Blondes'?

"JACKSONVILLE Blondes' would be better and a nice homage to his Dad


----------



## Garty

Klitschko said:


> No Brian Cage or Will Hobbs squashing folks this time? That sucks.


Don't know about Hobbs, but Cage was one of the ones, in the group of potential positive CV-19 cases. Looking over the DARK card and to last weeks Dynamite, Alex Reynolds was also "missing". And because this weeks Dynamite was taped last Thursday, I'd expect all of that same group to be "missing" this week as well.


----------



## Aedubya

Warrior Wrestling Results, Brian Pillman Jr. Vs. Trey Miguel Vs. Brian Cage, New Champion Crowned


Warrior Wrestling is back with night three of their Stadium Series event and last event of the year. Nights 1 & 2 were spectacular and…




www.wrestlinginc.com




Cage was well enough to wrestle here


----------



## ripcitydisciple

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i recon they are beating them
> 
> this is the Blondes first win IMO


Would this be Pillman's last AEW appearance seeing that he will have to go back to MLW and film their shows for Wednesday? He's losing.

Also do you think this is the end of bringing in outside talent after this recent Covid outbreak and they will go back to hired and contracted talent like before the pandemic? I think they should hire everyone they are interested in and say goodbye to the rest.


----------



## Prosper

Cult03 said:


> I feel like Rache Chanel has had more screen time though. And she sucks.


Nah Rache has been on like 4 times, Red Velvet more like 7 - 9 times...she's been featured almost every week. Rache does suck though I don't know why they keep using her.


----------



## Dizzie

prosperwithdeen said:


> Nah Rache has been on like 4 times, Red Velvet more like 7 - 9 times...she's been featured almost every week. *Rache does suck though I don't know why they keep using her.*


Because they have to convince people that paying out for qt's training school actually pays off, you will notice there are quite a few wrestlers on aew that are very green but getting spots on their shows because they have been training under qt.


----------



## Prosper

Dizzie said:


> Because they have to convince people that paying out for qt's training school actually pays off, you will notice there are quite a few wrestlers on aew that are very green but getting spots on their shows because they have been training under qt.


Maybe that's what it is, I did notice that she has gotten a tad bit better but still sucks


----------



## Mercian

Thanks for putting up this weeks listing 


-Best Friends vs. M'Badu & Bshp King- Obvious win and keeps them relevant if facing FTR

- Tay Conti vs. Red Velvet - Really impressed with Tay but this means RV is gonna lose again 

- Billy & Austin Gunn vs. Shawn Dean & Cezar Bononi- FF button, they will never get over

- Penelope Ford vs. Alex Gracia- she'll always be more over than Kip

- Jurassic Express vs. Dark Order's 5 & 10-On no Jurassic Express beating The Mean street Posse

- Natural Nightmares vs. Dark Order's John '4ft' Silver & Colt Cabana- Cabana and Braun the Leprechaun to take another DO loss, that join the Dark Order voice would be better saying-Jobbers

- Nyla Rose vs. Rache Chanel- Oh hell no, this'll make Jackie Gayda v Linda Miles look like Lou Thesz v Verne Gagne

- Chaos Project (Luther & Serpentico) vs. Brian Pillman Jr. & Griff Garrison- I'll say nothing bad about the Young Bucks or Kenny Omega for a whole week if Griff and Pillman deservedly win 

- SCU (Scorpio & Kazarian) vs. Ray Rosas & Ryzin -Not keen on their music but Kazarian and Sky are so damn good!


----------



## sjm76

Klitschko said:


> No Brian Cage or Will Hobbs squashing folks this time? That sucks.


It's possible that Hobbs has graduated to Dynamite and won't be appearing much anymore on Dark moving forward.


----------



## JBLGOAT

sjm76 said:


> It's possible that Hobbs has graduated to Dynamite and won't be appearing much anymore on Dark moving forward.


There are people that should graduate to dynamite way before Hobbes like Ricky Starks. HObbs has a sub 500 record. Hobbs actually benefits from beating jobbers.


----------



## Mercian

Actually that isnt a bad call with Hobbs

Same with a Shawn Spears type build getting wins each week on Dark and being built to face Scorpio Sky is seems


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i recon they are beating them
> 
> this is the Blondes first win IMO


god I hope so man


----------



## sjm76

I saw that Orange Cassidy is also advertised to be on Dark this week and will be facing 10 of the Dark Order.


----------



## El Hammerstone

sjm76 said:


> I saw that Orange Cassidy is also advertised to be on Dark this week and will be facing 10 of the Dark Order.


That's for Dynamite, unless it was changed at the last minute without my knowledge.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Well shit, it looks like Luther and Serpentico may actually become a thing, shoot me now.


----------



## Dice Morgan

Man, they have really buried Pillman, losing to the Chaos Project. If they are trying to get him out of his MLW contract early job him out every week they are doing a great job.


----------



## Prosper

Really liked Tay Conti vs Red Velvet and the aftermath. Chaos Project winning was trash.


----------



## One Shed

I hope they do something with Red Velvet soon. I was watching it all in the background, but most of it looked decent except for Luther and co. winning.


----------



## Prosper

Lheurch said:


> I hope they do something with Red Velvet soon. I was watching it all in the background, but most of it looked decent except for Luther and co. winning.


They seem to really like her and they put her over well on commentary. She seems to be on the same path that Will Hobbs was on. A lot of screen time with an eventual win down the line. They gotta sign her, there's too much potential and she's gorgeous.

I'm sure they will do Anna Jay & Tay Conti vs Red Velvet and Brandi next week.


----------



## RiverFenix

SCU vs Ryzin and Rosas was seemingly booked to build Sky vs Spears feud as Spears was on commentary for the match. Most interesting thing to come out of the match was Spears claiming he has nothing to do with FTR, that Tully has management deals with them separately. 

M'Badu and BSHP King vs Best Friends - M'Badu is a developmental prospect, raw but there is real potential there. BSHP didn't show much really. Not sure why M'Badu ate the pin in this match to be honest, maybe he can bump better/safer for the finish. I though the Half&Half should have finished the match. Save the Strong Zero for the level up finisher in big matches. 

Luther's promo was local indie cable access caliber. I adds nothing to the company on screen at least. If Jericho wanted him hired, he should have to use him with him.

Ricky Starks is still horrid on commentary. 

So Cezar Bononi wasn't the wwe mole? Then Jericho was talking about Tino Sabbitelli? Bononi has good size and look, but he's still green in the ring and given how long he was in wwe developmental I assume he was fired because he's just too damn slow a learner. Booking of this match was weird, especially the finish sequence. 

Brandi said that Anna Jay wasn't there, but she was out with VX earlier in the show??

Tay Conti vs Red Velvet was okay. I liked the choke sub, but the "planting" set up was weird and seemingly unnecessary if the whole point is to get the opponent in a seated position for the sub. Just do the full nelson bomb or something. 

Skipped Luther/Serpentico vs Garrison/Pillman after skipping forward and seeing Pillman eating the pin. Yuck. 

Rache Chanel is garbage. Nyla seems to be packing on some weight. 

ZERO interest in main event. 

Lackluster show tonight.


----------



## JBLGOAT

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Lackluster show tonight.


What this the best dark in a long time! There was character, storyline development, and there were even little touches like Billy Gunn versus that tall brazilian guy. And Penelope showed some character in her match.


----------



## K4L318

Rache sucks, why does this promotion keep using her?

dat pink chick is going to WWE. She standout too much, and is cute.

Tay and Annalicious I like dat, I like dat a lot


----------



## Mercian

The Mean Street Posse lose twice, how can they say stop losing and start winning? 

God sake go and watch Kevin Sullivans work in the 80's to get a cult gimmick over, even the Dungeon of Doom shits all over this

It's not a slow burn, a long term strategy or modern sports entertainment it's shitty booking


----------



## rbl85

K4L318 said:


> Rache sucks, why does this promotion keep using her?
> 
> dat pink chick *is going to WWE.* She standout too much, and is cute.


She already did a tryout last year.


----------



## Jazminator

I’m really enjoying Dark these days, and yesterday’s edition was no exception. I like that the show is essentially a developmental showcase for some of the “green” talent to get in-ring experience, while also a way to try out newcomers. Plus, you throw in some established stars to keep things interesting. They’re even starting to include storyline developments on Dark now, which is welcome.

I really liked the Tay-Velvet match and the post-match stuff. I agree with the people here who hope AEW signs Velvet. She can be very good in time.


----------



## K4L318

rbl85 said:


> She already did a tryout last year.


oh word? I saw her against dat Thunder chick, she better than dat shit they booked on Dark. H gonna nab her.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes

DARK makes WCW PRO look like raw in 99

that luther promo was probably the single most embarrassing thing ive seen in wrestling since the carlito/hornswoggle 'run through the wall' segment


----------



## 3venflow

Your weekly Dark lineup!


Will Hobbs vs. Ryzin
Shawn Dean vs. Angelico
John "4" Silver vs. QT Marshall
M'Badu vs. Eddie Kingston
Matt Sydal vs. Michael Nakazawa
Brandi Rhodes vs. Kenzie Page
Lucha Brothers vs. Sonny Kiss & Joey Janela
Griff Garrison & Brian Pillman Jr. vs. Cezar Bononi & David Ali
Skyler Moore vs. Big Swole
Jurassic Express vs. Ray Rosas & Eric Watts (not that one)
Anthony Bowens & Lee Johnson vs. Chaos Project


----------



## RiverFenix

Griff and Pillman for the win!!1! A lotta green in this match though. 
Sydal vs Nak will play off BTE crap about Nak oiling the turnbuckle causing the CBR slip. 
Eric Watts recently wrestled for NWA. He was on the Steve Austin hosted Tough Enough back in the day as well. 
M'Badu's first singles match. Kingston is tricky to work with - could be trainwrecky.


----------



## Prosper

Looks like Pullman and Garrison are getting their first win. That’s good.

No Red Velvet this week. That’s bad.


----------



## Aedubya

Luther & Serpentico getting another win to build them up to look like viable opponents v Jericho/Hager

Angelico obviously winning since he/TH2 are facing FTR on Dynamite this week


----------



## JBLGOAT

Will Hobbs vs. Ryzin-Good badly needs the win
Shawn Dean vs. Angelico-TH2 record is in the gutter. They need wins.
John "4" Silver vs. QT Marshall-I hope John Silver wins. Where's Allie?
M'Badu vs. Eddie Kingston-Needs wins to build himself.
Matt Sydal vs. Michael Nakazawa-Nakazawa has a negative record needs win.
Brandi Rhodes vs. Kenzie Page-Brandi always brings the story
Lucha Brothers vs. Sonny Kiss & Joey Janela-actually a decent matchup
Griff Garrison & Brian Pillman Jr. vs. Cezar Bononi & David Ali-Jobber graduation!
Skyler Moore vs. Big Swole-Big Swole needs a stay busy match
Jurassic Express vs. Ray Rosas & Eric Watts (not that one)-JE should be above facing jobbers
Anthony Bowens & Lee Johnson vs. Chaos Project-CP need a win before facing IC
So only one or two total mismatches. Brandi versus jobber and JE versus jobbers but at least Brandi match will advance Anna Jay story.

Last week had some storyline advancement and some good angles so hopefully this week will keep it up.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Ray Rosas, dayum. Now that's a blast from the past.

Will be watching Bowens's match, looks like an interesting prospect.


----------



## Mercian

Thanks for posting as always 

Will be watching for Pillman/Griff first win and Angelico-Dont cut his entrance this time!


----------



## One Shed

OK I was really confused for a few minutes when I saw the name Eric Watts.


----------



## One Shed

Starks on commentary is a good start.


----------



## JBLGOAT

Where's Allie? ON her twitter it mentions something about a new Demon Bunny shirt. Hopefully all of the Allie stuff will pay off.

Looks like Red Velvet will get some wins with Brandi in tag.

Starks character is boring on commentary.


----------



## MaseMan

Red Velvet getting elevated a bit is fine, but what happened to Allie?


----------



## CM Buck

Jurassic match was good
The Hollywood blonds was decent. 
Enjoyed silver vs qt more than I thought 
Eddie vs mox I quit style? Sign me up
Main event was fine


----------



## Jazminator

I was just happy to see John Silver pick up the win, and that he’s now wrestling without a mask. I’m guessing his growing popularity on BTE is starting to spill over into the ring. 

I hope Red Velvet gets an AEW contract soon. She’s slowly getting more involved in the storylines. I predict there will be a tag match between Brandi/Velvet vs Anna/Tay. Tay will refuse to cheat, costing them the match, and Anna will attack Tay and start a feud with her.


----------



## Cult03

You're going to hate meeeeee ^ but how can we judge that Silver has gained popularity? I get that a few people have made comments that he's entertaining but what are the actual numbers or just any kind of proof?


----------



## Mercian

Kenzie Page vs. Brandi Rhodes -I like Brandi its just her Wrestling sucks badly, nice to see Anna Jay early and even nicer to hope an angle with Red Velvet will come to play as they wouldnt be a bad team
Jurassic Express vs Ray Rosas and Eric Watts - OK match
Chaos Project vs Lee Johnson & Anthony Bowens - I guess Luther is saving his suplex variations and split legged moonsaults for Dynamite yes? 
Will Hobbs vs RYZIN - Good win and good way to build him up
QT Marshall vs John Silver-Dark Order get a win! Cant take him seriously but OK match
Griff Garrison & Brian Pillman Jr vs David Ali & Cezar Bononi - Good team and first win! 
Big Swole vs Skyler Moore -Uggh the poorer side of the Womens division for me
Matt Sydal vs Michael Nakazawa -Did nothing for me
Eddie Kingston vs M'Badu- I really like how Kingston is keeping himself in title picture rather than loss and hit mid-card as weve grumbled about before. Yes re-matches and maybe stipulations, he is a credible guy whilst they are building other opponents for Moxley to face.
Angelico vs Shawn Dean -love the guy, great style and reckon Tazz should manage Hybrid2 and getthem the push! 
Lucha Bros vs Joey Janela & Sonny Kiss-Right team won, Always need a Scott Norton moment when Janela/Kiss are on perhaps Lance, Cage or Brodie could help here? The beauty is if they never win the tag belts both would be great in singles (Obviously Lucha brothers I'm talkin bout)


----------



## DarkMyau

Ok. Do Angelico and Jack Evans even like each other? They have zero interactions, before, during or after the match.

I think Angelico wants to go single. Which is a shame because I love Hybrid 2.


----------



## AthleticGirth

A real retro vibe to Garrison and Pillman, in a good way. Two high energy good looking kids who look like 80s rock stars - they have natural chemistry and look great together. As long as their in ring work keeps getting better they have a very high ceiling. 

Always a treat to watch Penta. A unique look, bags of charisma and a painful looking offence - but he's so bloody lazy at times.


----------



## rbl85

Looks like Red Velvet is getting her first win next week.


----------



## Prosper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314649649794424832
Card doesn’t look bad this week.

Looking forward to Wardlows squash. Starks and Eddie Kingston are always fun to watch as well. The Lucha Broa match should be good.

Red Velvet is getting her first win! That means she’s most likely getting signed, which is great.


----------



## 3venflow

Is Uno/Kaz/Blade/Jungle a regular four way dance? That's a big match for Dark, looks interesting.

Wardlow finally gets to wrestle again, hopefully it'll become a regular thing soon. He's the most underutilised guy in all of AEW imo.

I think AEW should sign Sydal, he's very good for the undercard - polished, athletic, experienced, professional.

Cutler vs. Avalon will be a double DQ or double KO.

Griff/Pillman Jr. are a really fun team and I could see them on Dynamite down the road. Both have a lot of potential.


----------



## JBLGOAT

14 matches doesn’t leave much time for angles... darks were getting better....


----------



## Aedubya

rbl85 said:


> Looks like Red Velvet is getting her first win next week.


Who is my beautiful up against?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

JBLGOAT said:


> 14 matches doesn’t leave much time for angles... darks were getting better....


14 matches is absolutely ridiculous for any wrestling show unless it's WrestleMania 5 hour type show.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Great seeing John Silver getting that tremendous victory over the overly-connected, middle-aged, jobber POS QT Marshall.


----------



## Aedubya

Tonights is the best lineup they've had


----------



## Not Lying

Nice performance by Jungle Boy.

Cezar Bononi is cool. He reminds me of Baron Corbin/JBL in ring work but he's in much better look/shape.


----------



## Jazminator

The four-way match was fun.

Yay for Red Velvet! Elayna Black didn’t really get to show much, though.

I love Ricky Starks,

And I was really into Darby’s match against the Bruiser Brody looking guy. That was was a beast!

I was really rooting for Cutler to get the W. It’s really cool to feel so invested into a storyline between two jobbers..


----------



## Prosper

That was a really good DARK, probably the best they have put on.

Fatal 4 Way wasn't bad at all. Glad that Jungle Boy won. 

Red Velvet getting the win was the highlight of the night. Her finisher "Just Desserts" is great. It's pretty much the Claymore but to the side of the head. 

Lucha Bros had a decent showing.

Wardlow was also one of the better highlights of the night. This was a great squash. Also loving his secondary finisher being that vicious knee to his opponent who's draped on the top rope.

Eddie Kingston is always fun to watch.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

prosperwithdeen said:


> That was a really good DARK, probably the best they have put on.
> 
> Fatal 4 Way wasn't bad at all. Glad that Jungle Boy won.
> 
> Red Velvet getting the win was the highlight of the night. Her finisher "Just Desserts" is great. It's pretty much the Claymore but to the side of the head.
> 
> Lucha Bros had a decent showing.
> 
> Wardlow was also one of the better highlights of the night. This was a great squash. Also loving his secondary finisher being that vicious knee to his opponent who's draped on the top rope.
> 
> Eddie Kingston is always fun to watch.


Wardlow has only hit his finisher properly like twice,I really wish he would use the Dominator like Farooq it would fit him and easier to hit regularly.


----------



## CM Buck

Very solid show all around. With wardlow, Kingston and Darby being highlights.


----------



## Prosper

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Wardlow has only hit his finisher properly like twice,I really wish he would use the Dominator like Farooq it would fit him and easier to hit regularly.


Yeah that F-10 is not really working for him, I would prefer he use that as a set up to his actual finisher


----------



## CM Buck

Wardlow just needs to use the go to sleep or the feast your eyes


----------



## Mercian

Mixed Bag for me

Wonder if we`ll get as many comments about Tazz saying about Leva's thighs as we did Jim Ross and Ricky Skaggs ? 

The opening four way was interesting as a match and not a bad watch but the aftermath was embrassing

Darby match was OK but ruined by the slappy slappy kiddy punches after

Lucha Bros are going through the motions they need a story, the Brazilian guy looked OK that spot was superb need to see more if he can work 

Well done Red Velvet, she's still green but has character, look and potential

Does anyone mark out for a Sonny Kiss interview? Serious question 

They really are into submissons and KO's at the moment


----------



## TripleG

Is it weird that I'm enjoying the Cutler/Avalon feud? 

The quest for a first win continues!


----------



## FaceTime Heel

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Wardlow has only hit his finisher properly like twice,I really wish he would use the Dominator like Farooq it would fit him and easier to hit regularly.


How do you know? Are you a wrestler?


----------



## sjm76

prosperwithdeen said:


> That was a really good DARK, probably the best they have put on.
> 
> Fatal 4 Way wasn't bad at all. Glad that Jungle Boy won.
> 
> Red Velvet getting the win was the highlight of the night. Her finisher "Just Desserts" is great. It's pretty much the Claymore but to the side of the head.
> 
> Lucha Bros had a decent showing.
> 
> Wardlow was also one of the better highlights of the night. This was a great squash. Also loving his secondary finisher being that vicious knee to his opponent who's draped on the top rope.
> 
> Eddie Kingston is always fun to watch.


I thought the Fatal 4 way should have been the main event match rather than Eddie Kingston and the jobber. That would have made more sense instead of it being the first match.

I also agree that Red Velvet has a lot of potential and doesn't look too bad either.

Taz has become arguably my favorite commentator in AEW. Him constantly referring to Ricky Starks as Wicky Stocks is hilarious.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

AEW Dark was good again. Was happy Dark Order six man team picked up a victory. Was disappointed in Evil Uno getting screwed out of a victory in his four way match though. Congrats go out to Red Velvet getting her first win. Hope that gal gets signed. I do wish AEW would get rid of the boring, useless Gunn Club. Put more Brian Pillman Jr/Griff Garrison matches on instead.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

FaceTime Heel said:


> How do you know? Are you a wrestler?


Do you have a set of eyes???? 

Watch wardlows matches in AEW and his finisher is almost always ugly and awkward, he never rotates them properly and they land wrong.

The dominator is a very simple move to use especially for a guy of Wardlows strength.It literally leaves zero room for errors and looks absolutely devastating,especially farooqs version.

Ricky starks finisher is a modified dominator and hes hit it on much larger opponents,Wardlow would be much better served with a finisher he can hit every time not the sloppy ass shit he currently uses.

Do you honestly think wardlows finisher looks good lol?


----------



## sjm76

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Do you have a set of eyes????
> 
> Watch wardlows matches in AEW and his finisher is almost always ugly and awkward, he never rotates them properly and they land wrong.
> 
> The dominator is a very simple move to use especially for a guy of Wardlows strength.It literally leaves zero room for errors and looks absolutely devastating,especially farooqs version.
> 
> Ricky starks finisher is a modified dominator and hes hit it on much larger opponents,Wardlow would be much better served with a finisher he can hit every time not the sloppy ass shit he currently uses.
> 
> Do you honestly think wardlows finisher looks good lol?


Wardlow is still green as grass which is probably why he hasn't wrestled much on Dynamite for the past several months. He has a good look though and he's still only 32 so hopefully they can develop him.


----------



## El Hammerstone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317481029993725952
Two things to say:
1.) I don't care which company we're talking about, 16 matches is an absurd amount
2.) KTB is a very interesting looking talent from what I've seen


----------



## JBLGOAT

How many squash matches does Ricky starks need?

some legit matches on there But lots of squashes. Hope they keep up with doing angles.


----------



## 3venflow

The best way to watch Dark is to wait until they upload all the matches individually then pick and choose.

Sydal getting signed soon is my guess, as he's racking up wins. Also, Fenix and Penta both in singles matches is sweet... obviously to build them for their tournament match.


----------



## Mercian

Jack Evans V Frankie Kazarian, that should be a good watch


----------



## CM Buck

Solid card but good fucking god that's way too many matches


----------



## oglop44

They have a huuuuuge roster now. Having this many matches is the right move imo. Keep everyone as fresh as possible, keep angles moving hopefully and maybe find/develop a new character for Dynamite.

Plus it's free on YouTube, how can it be too much of anything when it's free?! Just skip the matches you're not interested in?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

El Hammerstone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317481029993725952
> Two things to say:
> 1.) I don't care which company we're talking about, 16 matches is an absurd amount
> 2.) KTB is a very interesting looking talent from what I've seen


More than double of what most promotions would put on.

When they had crowds were they sitting through 10+ matches at Dark? Seems like they'd be massively burned out by main event time.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

TripleG said:


> Is it weird that I'm enjoying the Cutler/Avalon feud?
> 
> The quest for a first win continues!


Nah, I think it is one of the better stories currently. Wish more of it would sneak on to Dynamite.


----------



## Aedubya

Complainers gonna complain


----------



## CM Buck

Very solid edition of dark. Some nice little story advancements. Good hype for the tournament. One issue. The way they had bunny just betray QT was stupid. Yes we all knew it was coming but you could have had her attack brandy and then kick qt in the balls or something


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Firefromthegods said:


> Very solid edition of dark. Some nice little story advancements. Good hype for the tournament. One issue. The way they had bunny just betray QT was stupid. Yes we all knew it was coming but you could have had her attack brandy and then kick qt in the balls or something


I defended the angle atleast to let it play out......now I will eat crow and say it was a complete waste of time.


Completely agree they coulda did multiple things....


Have allie betray QT in a match be it singles or tag with Dustin against B&B 

or have her betray Brandi during a tag match 

Simply having her walkout to the ramp dressed back up as bunny during his match on DARK was really lackluster move.


----------



## fabi1982

This weeks Dark was better than last weeks Dynamite.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Here are the complete results. Congrats to the Dark Order scoring a Hat Trick winning all 3 of their matches.


*Shawn Spears defeated Christopher Daniels by pinfall.*
*Brandi Rhodes defeated KiLynn King by pinfall*
*Ricky Starks defeated David Ali by pinfall*
*Scorpio Sky defeated Fuego Del Sol by submission.*
*Luchasaurus defeated Aaron Solow by pinfall*
*The Butcher and The Blade defeated Brian Pillman Jr and Griff Garrison by pinfall*
*Penta El Zero M defeated QT Marshall by pinfall.*
*Jungle Boy defeated KTB by pinfall*
*Diamante and Ivelisse defeated Kenzie Paige and Skyler Moore by pinfall*
*Colt Cabana defeated Bship King by pinfall*
*Dark Order’s 5 (Alan Angels) defeated Adam Priest by pinfall*
*Frankie Kazarian defeated Jack Evans by pinfall*
*Dark Order’s 3, 4 and 10 (aka Alex Reynolds, John Silver and Preston Vance) defeated Louie Valle, Baron Black and D3 by pinfall*
*Wardlow defeated Vinny Pacifico by referee stoppage*
*Matt Sydal defeated Shawn Dean by submission*
*Rey Fenix defeated Sonny Kiss by pinfall*


----------



## Chip Chipperson

2 hours of straight wrestling matches? Ooooofaaaaa.


----------



## 3venflow

Spears has beaten Sydal and Daniels in back to back singles matches. It's now 10 singles wins in a row for Spears since the loss to Dustin. I wonder if he could get a TNT title shot soon or start teaming with FTR in trios matches.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

3venflow said:


> Spears has beaten Sydal and Daniels in back to back singles matches. It's now 10 singles wins in a row for Spears since the loss to Dustin. I wonder if he could get a TNT title shot soon or start teaming with FTR in trios matches.


He literally had his pants pulled down on PPV revealing his Tully Blanchard underwear though...


----------



## Mercian

*Shawn Spears defeated Christopher Daniels by pinfall.*
*Brandi Rhodes defeated KiLynn King by pinfall*
*Ricky Starks defeated David Ali by pinfall*
*Scorpio Sky defeated Fuego Del Sol by submission.*
*Luchasaurus defeated Aaron Solow by pinfall*
*The Butcher and The Blade defeated Brian Pillman Jr and Griff Garrison by pinfall*
*Penta El Zero M defeated QT Marshall by pinfall.*
*Jungle Boy defeated KTB by pinfall*
*Diamante and Ivelisse defeated Kenzie Paige and Skyler Moore by pinfall*
*Colt Cabana defeated Bship King by pinfall*
*Dark Order’s 5 (Alan Angels) defeated Adam Priest by pinfall*
*Frankie Kazarian defeated Jack Evans by pinfall*
*Dark Order’s 3, 4 and 10 (aka Alex Reynolds, John Silver and Preston Vance) defeated Louie Valle, Baron Black and D3 by pinfall*
*Wardlow defeated Vinny Pacifico by referee stoppage*
*Matt Sydal defeated Shawn Dean by submission*
*Rey Fenix defeated Sonny Kiss by pinfall*
Nice that Spears has beaten two good people by pinfall and that slowbuild and credibility are now starting to coming through, a TV title shot and good feud with Scorpio Sky, both be positive thumbs up from me-Well done on the rebuild of SS, its a TK/AEW positive 

Penta V QT was OK, Penta has the ability to be the next huge Lucha star in the USA if done right..... I like what Eddie Kingston does but the Bunny thing was one of those winks at the informed Marks, she looks sensational but the whole angle/shit show/blunder/continuity damn awful

Colt Cabana can always go but such a fun guy being in a cult group? Looks like teasing a split

Dark Order- Apart from Anna Jay, are any of these guys a breakout star? Someone here said John Silver is gonna be a huge babyface, Vance has size, Alex Reynolds has a great look I could see him repackaged and in the WWE, they need a makeover...desperately! 

Kazarian V Jack Evans was OK not quite as good as Id have hoped but probably lead to a Daniels/Kaz SCU match which is great for me

Liked Spears music coming out when Sky won, slightly different heeldom nice idea


----------



## La Parka

Chip Chipperson said:


> He literally had his pants pulled down on PPV revealing his Tully Blanchard underwear though...


Shawn Spears is the exception to "winning cures everything" 

Spears go could onto a 500 match win streak and he'll always be the meme that had an old man on on his crouch.

I have no idea why Spears left being around his wife for AEW. 

The only thing Spears has contributed to AEW was wasting Tully Blanchard's time.


----------



## CM Buck

Chip Chipperson said:


> 2 hours of straight wrestling matches? Ooooofaaaaa.


There was stories advancement through wrestling. Honestly I thought you would be agreeing with drew and myself about something really stupid.

Yes a "super fan" pointed out something that aew did was dumb


----------



## TripleG

Nice to see The Bunny back and in Kingston's group. 

Never should have taken her away from B&B in the first place.


----------



## Mercian

The announcers didnt really explain either

However Dustin just looked weird during that bit... if they'd have got him to shout hey whats going on or get the hell outta here, but he was sort of wandering around


----------



## Aedubya

KTB was impressive, hope they keep him on future Darks


----------



## sjm76

Chip Chipperson said:


> He literally had his pants pulled down on PPV revealing his Tully Blanchard underwear though...


I thought that Shawn Spears liked women since he's been with Peyton Royce for awhile but maybe he likes men more.


----------



## El Hammerstone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320809925518467079


----------



## rbl85

Leyla Hirsch is a must sign, she's small but man she have a ton of power and she's really good in the ring.

She remind me of the wrestlers 50 years ago who really were wrestlers.

The promo is her weak point but ton of potential because she's only 23-24 and had her first match 3 years ago.

Now a problem to signing her is that her motivation to become a wrestler was to sign for the WWE (but i guess it's the same for 95% of the wrestler since the WWE was the only big wrestling company in the world for a long time).


----------



## fabi1982

Just wow having your Womens champ on Dark but not on Dynamite (at least what the spoilers say) two weeks before your next PPV :/


----------



## 3venflow

rbl85 said:


> Leyla Hirsch is a must sign, she's small but man she have a ton of power and she's really good in the ring.
> 
> She remind me of the wrestlers 50 years ago who really were wrestlers.
> 
> The promo is her weak point but ton of potential because she's only 23-24 and had her first match 3 years ago.
> 
> Now a problem to signing her is that her motivation to become a wrestler was to sign for the WWE (but i guess it's the same for 95% of the wrestler since the WWE was the only big wrestling company in the world for a long time).


Never seen her yet, but I posted about her in another thread and how she's been at tapings. Apparently, MJF endorsed her as the 'next big thing' and to get your try-out against Shida must mean they are interested in her.









Is Leyla Hirsch On Her Way To AEW?


The AEW Women’s division needs all the help it can get at the moment. They don’t get much TV time, due to a lack of talent who can go out and put on compelling matches




theovertimer.com





I noticed two 'named' tag teams, Top Flight and Jersey Muscle, are on Dark. Have these guys been on before because they're unfamiliar to me.


----------



## El Hammerstone

3venflow said:


> Never seen her yet, but I posted about her in another thread and how she's been at tapings. Apparently, MJF endorsed her as the 'next big thing' and to get your try-out against Shida must mean they are interested in her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Leyla Hirsch On Her Way To AEW?
> 
> 
> The AEW Women’s division needs all the help it can get at the moment. They don’t get much TV time, due to a lack of talent who can go out and put on compelling matches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theovertimer.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed two 'named' tag teams, Top Flight and Jersey Muscle, are on Dark. Have these guys been on before because they're unfamiliar to me.


Leyla Hirsch is great; she's small but deceptively strong and has a legit amateur background. No, Top Flight and Jersey Muscle have never been on Dark.


----------



## JBLGOAT

Enough Ricky Starks squashes. Hybrid2 actually need wins.


----------



## One Shed

JBLGOAT said:


> Enough Ricky Starks squashes. Hybrid2 actually need wins.


No, they really need to be future endeavored.


----------



## Aedubya

I believe both above teams will be making their AEW debuts


----------



## Dizzie

3venflow said:


> Spears has beaten Sydal and Daniels in back to back singles matches. It's now 10 singles wins in a row for Spears since the loss to Dustin. I wonder if he could get a TNT title shot soon or start teaming with FTR in trios matches.


dude has a better recent record than kingston against more credible guys and yet somehow one is stuck on dark and the other is about to have his second shot at the aew title....
What's that tony, wins and losses matter?


----------



## Mercian

JBLGOAT said:


> Enough Ricky Starks squashes. Hybrid2 actually need wins.


Preach on brother JBL Goat  Huge Hybrid2 mark, with more credibility they would work great against PP or Best Friends or even Santana & Ortiz
I dont even like Dance music but their intro music is great, the stupid dancing Too Cool would wholly endorse
Anyway SCU are superbly talented guys and heres to a great match! 

Three Womens matches? They must have read my answer on the other thread, lets hope they lead to angles and matches and feuds even if it's just Anna Jay shouting "I wanna title shot Shida" into the camera

Sadly my request to Tony Khan to get Go Shiazaki booked in a match with Justin Roberts hasnt materialized yet, I wait in hope.......


----------



## Klitschko

I would not be surprised if Anna Jay does challenge her. Shida is wrestling on Dark and Dark Order are mainstays on this show. Amazing booking Khan, and Omega. Fuck, if I was a female wrestler and actually cared about my career, AEW would probably be the last place I sign with unless nobody else really wanted me.


----------



## La Parka

JBLGOAT said:


> Enough Ricky Starks squashes. Hybrid2 actually need wins.


I'm sure theres plenty of bars that would love to have them win some matches at their wrestling night.


----------



## Cult03

VSK and Leyla Hirsch were both people I listed a while back. AEW Dark is basically Cult's independent wrestler show and I'm here for it.


----------



## rbl85

Cult03 said:


> VSK and Leyla Hirsch were both people I listed a while back. AEW Dark is basically Cult's independent wrestler show and I'm here for it.


You're TK, you can't hide anymore.


----------



## Cult03

rbl85 said:


> You're TK, you can't hide anymore.


If I was then Dynamite would be better show. Cody was the one doing the Youtube deep dives. Maybe I am him. Would explain the feud I have with @bdon


----------



## RapShepard

The Bunny explanation is well something. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321230605661704194


----------



## Asuka842

Shida vs. Leyla was actually quite good. The former looked quite impressive.

Anna Jay is so much better than she has any right to be given how little time she's been wrestling.


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> The Bunny explanation is well something.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321230605661704194


So she "infiltrated" the Nightmare Family for a car and what? To "mess" with them? Presumably she kayfabe slept with QT so he still came out on top in all this.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Cutler for the win!  

Also, it was interesting to see Anthony Agogo on commentary.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Jersey Muscle were great. I see them sticking around and getting signed, at least to Dark.


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> So she "infiltrated" the Nightmare Family for a car and what? To "mess" with them? Presumably she kayfabe slept with QT so he still came out on top in all this.


And it doesn't make Blade look any better lol. But low card so whatever.


JasmineAEW said:


> Cutler for the win!
> 
> Also, it was interesting to see Anthony Agogo on commentary.


Cutler vs Avalon was hokey, but fun


----------



## Asuka842

Leyla is having one Hell of a two day stretch it would seem.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321290975831040006


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Need to sign leyla she is a solid needed talent.


----------



## La Parka

RapShepard said:


> The Bunny explanation is well something.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321230605661704194


The more they call attention to this, the more Blade looks like an absolute scrub.


----------



## TripleG

I haven't watched Dark yet, but why the hell is the episode almost 2 and a 1/2 hours long? Good Lord man. 

I can't imagine sitting through a PPV length episode of Velocity or Heat, and that's what this feels like to me.


----------



## Prosper

TripleG said:


> I haven't watched Dark yet, but why the hell is the episode almost 2 and a 1/2 hours long? Good Lord man.
> 
> I can't imagine sitting through a PPV length episode of Velocity or Heat, and that's what this feels like to me.


DARK is not really meant to be a show to watch all the way through. I can guarantee you that 99% of people that watch DARK just skip through and watch the talents they are interested in. You don’t have to sit there for 2 & 1/2 hours watching it from start to end.


----------



## El Hammerstone

-


TripleG said:


> I haven't watched Dark yet, but why the hell is the episode almost 2 and a 1/2 hours long? Good Lord man.
> 
> I can't imagine sitting through a PPV length episode of Velocity or Heat, and that's what this feels like to me.


They usually upload individual matches the following day, which is usually the way I go about it personally


----------



## Carter84

Culter won finally!! Anna Jay looked freaking stunning, jezuz, but then we get Mrs nepotism trying to steal the thunder again, Anna didn't even acknowledge her was the moment of the night, Dawn she's gonna get really good , she is sure fire on her way.


----------



## CM Buck

Pretty solid episode. And it didn't end with an invisible gunshot (fuck you very much impact wrestling) 

Loved the scu hybrid tag match as well as the cutler Avalon match. I popped hard for leva humiliating avalon


----------



## RiverFenix

Danny Limelite looked good - worth keeping an eye on. Match was pretty good save the much too contrived bits near the end though. Limelight/Jungleboy bits were good when in the ring together.

VSK did nothing for me - don't know what any hype is about. Starks is getting better and better. Any idea how old he is? 

Dig the size/look of Savannah Evans - could be a good fit for Team Taz. Has the look of a heavy hitter. 

Fuego is a great jobber - makes his opponents look like a million bucks all the time. 

Chamberlain had a better look when he wrestled Spears. 

Commentary was a bit of a mess - Ogogo is bland as hell, man I don't know who thought that was a good idea to debut him to the AEW fanbase. He'll need a mouthpiece. Miro is a funny guy, but more in wry one liners than running commentary. Starks has always been bad - ont sure why they try to force feed him on commentary. 

Nobody cares about Brandi vs Anna.


----------



## Klitschko

prosperwithdeen said:


> DARK is not really meant to be a show to watch all the way through. I can guarantee you that 99% of people that watch DARK just skip through and watch the talents they are interested in. You don’t have to sit there for 2 & 1/2 hours watching it from start to end.


This is literally what I do. I skip forward through matches I don't care about and just fast forward to the end. Last night I only saw Hobbs/Hairy guy, Ricky Starks squash, Brian Cage squash, the Darby match and Avalon/Cutler in full.


----------



## Aedubya

As said elsewhere, impressed with Top Flight - hope they get signed up
Leyla looked ok, not overly impressed though
Ogogo was very bland on commentary, suppose it was his first attempt though


----------



## ironcladd1

That back kick by Anna looked legit painful and she was busting out of her shorts the whole match, damn. She was probably supposed to acknowledge Brandi, but forgot to turn around I guess


----------



## Cult03

prosperwithdeen said:


> DARK is not really meant to be a show to watch all the way through. I can guarantee you that 99% of people that watch DARK just skip through and watch the talents they are interested in. You don’t have to sit there for 2 & 1/2 hours watching it from start to end.


How many people watch the show live? I feel like this description fits Dynamite too, which is a shit way to describe a TV show that you want people to enjoy. It shouldn't be a smorgasbord but a fluent show that makes sense together


----------



## 3venflow

Latest episode has 247,289 views in 21 hours, but not sure how many of them were live and delayed.


----------



## Shock Street

I like Dark but I've never seen the bitch get over 40k live


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Cult03 said:


> How many people watch the show live? I feel like this description fits Dynamite too, which is a shit way to describe a TV show that you want people to enjoy. It shouldn't be a smorgasbord but a fluent show that makes sense together


Live usually is a couple thousand like 6-8 thousand people who watch all the way through myself included.

Generally though alot of people do watch at there own discrepancy.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Avalon vs Cutler was awesome 

Top flight looked good

Jersey muscle was ok but the dude that tagged with them was pretty solid.Marko had a good outting fully enjoyed the tandem offense with jungle boy.

Lots to like aside from the stupid bunny storyline......fully a waste of time ZERO payoff.


----------



## sjm76

ironcladd1 said:


> That back kick by Anna looked legit painful and *she was busting out of her shorts the whole match*, damn. She was probably supposed to acknowledge Brandi, but forgot to turn around I guess


I noticed that. She kept adjusting her shorts for the entire match but I wasn't complaining. 🙂


----------



## JasmineAEW

I’m really loving Dark because you get to see newer or unknown wrestlers get their chance to shine. It’s like a showcase for indy talents, and while most won’t be signed by AEW, you never know. Plus, it may lead these wrestlers to get more opportunities elsewhere.


----------



## Cult03

JasmineAEW said:


> I’m really loving Dark because you get to see newer or unknown wrestlers get their chance to shine. It’s like a showcase for indy talents, and while most won’t be signed by AEW, you never know. Plus, it may lead these wrestlers to get more opportunities elsewhere.


If you just Youtube the list I made months ago and updated over time you would know all these wrestlers. AEW has so many more options than what they've signed in Stunt, Nakazawa etc.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Cult03 said:


> VSK and Leyla Hirsch were both people I listed a while back. AEW Dark is basically Cult's independent wrestler show and I'm here for it.


I really like AEW Dark. It's a nice showcase of unknown up and comers. I watch the whole thing every week from start to finish. I find it an enjoyable presentation. I expect mistakes and even botches. It's OK as many of them are green and just starting out.


----------



## Mercian

Its taken four days and I still havent watched it all

Very disappointed in SCU v Hybrid2 it just didnt flow given the talent although very thankfully it looks like the feud will continue 

The rap guy was great, Its not a genre I like but he came over like early John Cena and was something bit different , made me smile

Anna Jay looks a lot more fluid, the match wasnt long which I think is better for her credibility (And DO)

We all thought the Bucks would superkick Cutler, right?


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322961606087634944
Another 15 matches. 

Alan Angels vs VSK
Colt, Pres10 Vance and Silver vs Bononi, Dean, Fuego del Sol
Butcher&Blade vs Jersey Muscle
Chaos Project vs Private Party
D3 vs Will Hobbs
Darby Allin vs BSHP King
Dave Dutra vs Ricky Starks - Debut for Dutra? SoCal indie guy. 36 yrs old. 
Sammy Guevara vs Big Shotty Lee Johnson - Probably MOTN
Leyla Hirsch & Elayna Black vs Red Velvet and Brandi Rhodes
Jurassic Express vs Danny Limemight and KC Navarro - Debut for Navarro? Limelight was impressive last week
Kazarian vs Ryzin - Ryzin is crud
Maluta and Chamberlain vs Pillman and Garrison
Aaron Solow and Angel Fashion vs Max Castor and Anthony Bowens - I assume later team wins here, Solow is best prospect. 
Lei'd Tapa vs KiLynn King - Tapa wrestled for Impact in past. Uncle is Barbarian. 37 yrs old. 
Uno/Grayson vs Nick Comoroto & Baron Black


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Two Sheds said:


> So she "infiltrated" the Nightmare Family for a car and what? To "mess" with them? Presumably she kayfabe slept with QT so he still came out on top in all this.


Yup. I missed this past weeks episode of Dynamite but is it safe to say QT Marshall didn't appear and doesn't give a fuck either? Hilariously bad story telling.



La Parka said:


> The more they call attention to this, the more Blade looks like an absolute scrub.


Makes everyone involved look bad.

Blade and his crew for having this awful plan that makes no sense.

QT and the Nightmare Family for falling for it when Brandi constantly didn't trust her and was told it was fine.

Only ones who come away relatively unscathed are Brandi but even Brandi eventually came around on Allie.

It's awful story telling and the epitome of just shoehorning things in for "reasons" and I love it.


----------



## One Shed

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yup. I missed this past weeks episode of Dynamite but is it safe to say QT Marshall didn't appear and doesn't give a fuck either? Hilariously bad story telling.


I forget if it was Dark or Dynamite, but during a match QT and Dustin were having she came out in the Bunny mask and stared at him! He then looked up at her like a sad puppy. About as compelling as a high school drama production.


----------



## JBLGOAT

Lots of jobbers getting their first wins! who wants to see another Ricky starks squash? No one. Move him to a feud


----------



## $Dolladrew$

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322961606087634944
> Another 15 matches.
> 
> Alan Angels vs VSK
> Colt, Pres10 Vance and Silver vs Bononi, Dean, Fuego del Sol
> Butcher&Blade vs Jersey Muscle
> Chaos Project vs Private Party
> D3 vs Will Hobbs
> Darby Allin vs BSHP King
> Dave Dutra vs Ricky Starks - Debut for Dutra? SoCal indie guy. 36 yrs old.
> Sammy Guevara vs Big Shotty Lee Johnson - Probably MOTN
> Leyla Hirsch & Elayna Black vs Red Velvet and Brandi Rhodes
> Jurassic Express vs Danny Limemight and KC Navarro - Debut for Navarro? Limelight was impressive last week
> Kazarian vs Ryzin - Ryzin is crud
> Maluta and Chamberlain vs Pillman and Garrison
> Aaron Solow and Angel Fashion vs Max Castor and Anthony Bowens - I assume later team wins here, Solow is best prospect.
> Lei'd Tapa vs KiLynn King - Tapa wrestled for Impact in past. Uncle is Barbarian. 37 yrs old.
> Uno/Grayson vs Nick Comoroto & Baron Black


Lie'd tapa has also fought mma rocking gabi Garcia I swear if she actually had a good camp behind her she coulda knocked her out.


Btw Gabi Garcia is a woman I'd love to see transition to wrestling.Giant woman with legit combat skills and looks scarier then lesnar lol.


----------



## 3venflow

I get giving indie guys a chance to shine, but I feel like Dark would benefit from some streamlining and having more of a narrative structure like Dynamite (and Dynamite's also needs work). For example, they could have a 'Ross Report' or 'Tony's Corner' segment with JR or Schiavone going through the latest storyline events and hyping Dynamite / the next PPV. Music videos for wrestlers. Analysis of win-loss records/rankings.

The Janela/Kiss video from some months back where they are in a car and go to a gas station has stuck in my mind. It was so well produced and gave even a nothing tag team some meaning. I'd like to see more stuff like this.


----------



## CM Buck

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yup. I missed this past weeks episode of Dynamite but is it safe to say QT Marshall didn't appear and doesn't give a fuck either? Hilariously bad story telling.
> 
> 
> 
> Makes everyone involved look bad.
> 
> Blade and his crew for having this awful plan that makes no sense.
> 
> QT and the Nightmare Family for falling for it when Brandi constantly didn't trust her and was told it was fine.
> 
> Only ones who come away relatively unscathed are Brandi but even Brandi eventually came around on Allie.
> 
> It's awful story telling and the epitome of just shoehorning things in for "reasons" and I love it.


Actually nah. QT and Dustin cut a promo that challenged Butch and the cuck. Pretty solid promo. The sad dog thing was actually the reveal. But the follow up promo last week was very solid and believable 

I still hate this story though but atleast they sold heartbreak like an adult male would 

Onto dark at hand. It doesn't look too bad. Really the only thing that jumps off the page is Sammy vs Johnson


----------



## El Hammerstone

I really hope they're not seriously looking at Lei'D Tapa; I still remember how garbage she was a decade ago in TNA.


----------



## Pippen94

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Lie'd tapa has also fought mma rocking gabi Garcia I swear if she actually had a good camp behind her she coulda knocked her out.
> 
> 
> Btw Gabi Garcia is a woman I'd love to see transition to wrestling.Giant woman with legit combat skills and looks scarier then lesnar lol.


Never pass wellness policy tests


----------



## Pippen94

3venflow said:


> I get giving indie guys a chance to shine, but I feel like Dark would benefit from some streamlining and having more of a narrative structure like Dynamite (and Dynamite's also needs work). For example, they could have a 'Ross Report' or 'Tony's Corner' segment with JR or Schiavone going through the latest storyline events and hyping Dynamite / the next PPV. Music videos for wrestlers. Analysis of win-loss records/rankings.
> 
> The Janela/Kiss video from some months back where they are in a car and go to a gas station has stuck in my mind. It was so well produced and gave even a nothing tag team some meaning. I'd like to see more stuff like this.


I like haphazard nature of dark - show varies in length, sometimes you competitive matches but most of times squashes, specific dark angles, Indy talent & occasion gem like Ben Carter. Third show will probably look like late night dynamite & air after NBA - dark not very taxing as far as creative & maybe should remain that way


----------



## CM Buck

Pippen94 said:


> Never pass wellness policy tests


Does aew have a wellness policy? Cause cage is a well known juicer


----------



## Pippen94

Firefromthegods said:


> Does aew have a wellness policy? Cause cage is a well known juicer


Don't think so - ppl here complain wrestler aren't big enough mostly


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Pippen94 said:


> Never pass wellness policy tests


She passed multiple tests in mma and in bjj she would be a fucking monster in wrestling.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I didn't know Gabi Garcia but Googled her and YES SIGN HER and get her trained up YESTERDAY.

A legit 6'3 107 KG mixed martial artist. There's your women's divisions version of Goldberg who destroys people in 30 seconds flat and is a total bully.

Do it right and you could have a massive female star.


----------



## RapShepard




----------



## $Dolladrew$

Chip Chipperson said:


> I didn't know Gabi Garcia but Googled her and YES SIGN HER and get her trained up YESTERDAY.
> 
> A legit 6'3 107 KG mixed martial artist. There's your women's divisions version of Goldberg who destroys people in 30 seconds flat and is a total bully.
> 
> Do it right and you could have a massive female star.


That's exactly what I'm talking about.She has a history of beating up older female pro wrestlers already lol.

She could be a mixture of Chyna and kong.The fact that shes a high level grappler and judoka should lend itself to her transition to wrestling. She can never get fights ppl are terrified of her so wrestling could be an option
.


----------



## El Hammerstone

RapShepard said:


>


😲


----------



## RapShepard

El Hammerstone said:


> [emoji44]


Fucked up ain't it lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$

RapShepard said:


> Fucked up ain't it lol


Yeah she is infamous for beating up pro wrestling grandmas lol.

Legit no one wants to fight her so all her opponents are newbies.

She has shed alot of weight recently too.


----------



## RapShepard

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yeah she is infamous for beating up pro wrestling grandmas lol.
> 
> Legit no one wants to fight her so all her opponents are newbies.
> 
> She has shed alot of weight recently too.


Didn't know she had lost some weight, with Cyborg in Bellator and them having a relationship with Rizin, that sounds like such an obvious fight to make.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

In a 2017 interview she said she'd be open to WWE later on.If AEW trained her and gave her a contract allowing her to still compete in BJJ I bet they'd get a deal done.She has no one to fight in mma that's why shes more focused on grappling but if they gave her a good payday Its possible.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

RapShepard said:


> Didn't know she had lost some weight, with Cyborg in Bellator and them having a relationship with Rizin, that sounds like such an obvious fight to make.


Bellator lends some fighters here and there and vice versa but since the co promoted event a few years ago,they really aren't that close tbh.

Rizin is a garbage federation to be completely honest that's why shes fought outside of rizin they cant find opponents outside of geezers.










MMA Fighter Gabi Garcia Shows Off Extreme Weight Loss And Body Transformation


The Brazilian MMA fighter looks like a completely different person.




www.google.com





Even with the weight loss cyborg would have to come up massively in weight.Cyborg is only 145 even with no weight cut for her 160 would be chubby lol.


----------



## RapShepard

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Bellator lends some fighters here and there and vice versa but since the co promoted event a few years ago,they really aren't that close tbh.
> 
> Rizin is a garbage federation to be completely honest that's why shes fought outside of rizin they cant find opponents outside of geezers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMA Fighter Gabi Garcia Shows Off Extreme Weight Loss And Body Transformation
> 
> 
> The Brazilian MMA fighter looks like a completely different person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even with the weight loss cyborg would have to come up massively in weight.Cyborg is only 145 even with no weight cut for her 160 would be chubby lol.


The cross promotion bantamweight stuff with Horiguchi and Caldwell was pretty nice. But as an MMA fan who didn't catch Pride it feels like Rizin is only really capturing the freak show side that people about.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

RapShepard said:


> The cross promotion bantamweight stuff with Horiguchi and Caldwell was pretty nice. But as an MMA fan who didn't catch Pride it feels like Rizin is only really capturing the freak show side that people about.


Sakakibaras return to mma has been lackluster to say the least.....Rizin is nowhere near PRIDE.

I feel privileged to have watched PRIDE and the UFC start from the ground up.Ive always been a PRIDE guy and watching those fights when they happened cannot be accurately described. Just the big time feel,the emotional investment,and the feeling you're witnessing something special. 

The stars of that era .......ahhhhhh the good ol days.Prides he division is still the best there has ever been.


----------



## RapShepard

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Sakakibaras return to mma has been lackluster to say the least.....Rizin is nowhere near PRIDE.
> 
> I feel privileged to have watched PRIDE and the UFC start from the ground up.Ive always been a PRIDE guy and watching those fights when they happened cannot be accurately described. Just the big time feel,the emotional investment,and the feeling you're witnessing something special.
> 
> The stars of that era .......ahhhhhh the good ol days.Prides he division is still the best there has ever been.


Yeah everybody I know who was watching Pride then puts it over UFC easily as far as quality of shows, fighters, rules, and entertainment value. Hearing about it feels like when people talk about 90s era NBA with Fedor as the Jordan lol


----------



## RiverFenix

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Sakakibaras return to mma has been lackluster to say the least.....Rizin is nowhere near PRIDE.
> 
> I feel privileged to have watched PRIDE and the UFC start from the ground up.Ive always been a PRIDE guy and watching those fights when they happened cannot be accurately described. Just the big time feel,the emotional investment,and the feeling you're witnessing something special.
> 
> The stars of that era .......ahhhhhh the good ol days.Prides he division is still the best there has ever been.


You must remember watching Leben vs Anderson Silva with TUF era UFC fans.


----------



## sjm76

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322961606087634944
> Another 15 matches.
> 
> Alan Angels vs VSK
> Colt, Pres10 Vance and Silver vs Bononi, Dean, Fuego del Sol
> Butcher&Blade vs Jersey Muscle
> Chaos Project vs Private Party
> D3 vs Will Hobbs
> Darby Allin vs BSHP King
> Dave Dutra vs Ricky Starks - Debut for Dutra? SoCal indie guy. 36 yrs old.
> *Sammy Guevara vs Big Shotty Lee Johnson - Probably MOTN*
> Leyla Hirsch & Elayna Black vs Red Velvet and Brandi Rhodes
> Jurassic Express vs Danny Limemight and KC Navarro - Debut for Navarro? Limelight was impressive last week
> Kazarian vs Ryzin - Ryzin is crud
> Maluta and Chamberlain vs Pillman and Garrison
> Aaron Solow and Angel Fashion vs Max Castor and Anthony Bowens - I assume later team wins here, Solow is best prospect.
> Lei'd Tapa vs KiLynn King - Tapa wrestled for Impact in past. Uncle is Barbarian. 37 yrs old.
> Uno/Grayson vs Nick Comoroto & Baron Black


Sammy has been relegated to wrestling on Dark now? That can't be a good sign.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

RapShepard said:


> Yeah everybody I know who was watching Pride then puts it over UFC easily as far as quality of shows, fighters, rules, and entertainment value. Hearing about it feels like when people talk about 90s era NBA with Fedor as the Jordan lol


Pretty much nail on the head lol fedor was jordan.


DetroitRiverPhx said:


> You must remember watching Leben vs Anderson Silva with TUF era UFC fans.


Lmao yes I do 

Also Forrest vs shogun, lesnar vs herring

But I also remember everytime fedor took out an ex UFC champ lol fucking golden.


----------



## Shock Street

sjm76 said:


> Sammy has been relegated to wrestling on Dark now? That can't be a good sign.


Everyone but Jericho has wrestled on AEW Dark.


----------



## rbl85

Shock Street said:


> Everyone but Jericho has wrestled on AEW Dark.


Plus Sammy have a match tomorrow.


----------



## Dice Morgan

I’m guessing now that Caster and Bowen’s with the Name The Acclaimed are signed to AEW they get the win tonight.


----------



## captainzombie

It's crazy how much Dark is becoming a marathon. I am a week behind and noticed that last weeks episode was almost 2.5 hours long. Dark has been great though, glad to see some of the younger talent getting a chance to shine.


----------



## Prosper

captainzombie said:


> It's crazy how much Dark is becoming a marathon. I am a week behind and noticed that last weeks episode was almost 2.5 hours long. Dark has been great though, glad to see some of the younger talent getting a chance to shine.


It’s way too long to watch live, I just wait until after so I can fast forward through stuff.


----------



## Prosper

Elayna Black, Red Velvet, Leyla Hirsh and Kilynn King should all be signed.


----------



## CM Buck

Dark was very solid.

I liked the way Darby won. The knee played into the finish.

That finishing powerbomb along with the choke kneestrike in the express match was fantastic 

That shot at Hunter bought laughter from me. Terra ryzin very well done taz

The motley crue match was decent the aftermath was better. I'm here for Archer vs fenix penta or Eddie 

The acclaimed ain't bad

I love bnbs work the brawl after was good

I hate myself but pete made me laugh. Such a lovable idiot 

And Sammy vs Johnson was great


----------



## Piers

LeiD Tapa has the same theme song as Timothy Thatcher.


----------



## RiverFenix

Helluva impact on the though the middle rope dive from Darby onto King. Knee Bar sub escape out of the corner choke was slick as well. King held up his end in this match, but didn't stand out in any way just the same. 

Danny Limelite and KC Navarro vs Jurassic Express - Seems like the brass liked JB vs Limelite interaction the week before so put them in the ring together again. Limelite and Navarro sold really well, especially bumped well for Luchasaurus. KC is really young, 21 yrs old. Limelite is a guy I want to see in a singles match. He's been in a 6-man, and now a tag match. 

Alex Chamberlain looked good this week - as the veteran bruiser type. He'd be a good regular enhancement guy. Pillman and Garrison are spinning their tires a bit now. Probably will continue until Pillman is out from under MLW contract.

I continue not to have a clue as to why AEW keeps putting Archer and Jake in-ring promo's on DARK. Given Archer is going after Eddie Kingston it seems pretty important given MadKing is in the Full Gear title match this Saturday. Roberts needs more wrestlers to manage. 

Solo and Angel Fashion vs Max Caster and Bowens - I still don't know why Caster and Bowens were the DARK enhancement guys signed. Caster's diss rapping in 80's cringy and Bowens isn't anything special - or at least hasn't shown it yet. 

VSK impressed me this week. Maybe it' sjust him getting more comfortable but he lived up to the online/twitter buzz he had on his debut to Dark a few weeks ago. Also I'm a mark for the Chaos Theory (roll through German Suplex) so that certainly helped. Alan Angels looks good this week - he's hit or miss for me. I liked him better pre-Dark Order when he was an enhancement guy himself on Dark. Both were good in this match. 

The cutter is getting way over-used. Especially by tag teams in combo set-ups.

Dark Order (Uno and Grayson) are too giving with the offense they allow their opponents. Not really a fan of Comoroto - I can see why WWE cut bait with him from developmental. I've said before Baron Black should be signed, and still stand by it. 

Jon Silver is quickly going from underexposed as a character to over-exposed. Much like Angels, I think Vance was better pre-Dark Order. The masks and Dark Over envelope any individuality and they end up bland. 

Lei'd Tapa has a presence about her. You can tell she has been on television before and understands the presentation aspect. I wouldn't mind seeing her back. King gets a win - makes me believe she's on her way to being signed. She deserves it. Though doesn't need to be using top rope moves given her size. Understandable in this match more I guess given Tapa is big herself.


----------



## El Hammerstone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324517382925258752
Jesus, Ariel Dominguez is apparently 5'2"; when did so many wrestlers start to resemble children?


----------



## JBLGOAT

The amount of starks squashes is laughable at this point. Silver should be getting a squash he needs momentum going into OC. Cutler may win.


----------



## Prosper

Short DARK this weekend, looks like Griff Garrison is getting a win though. And yeah enough with The Ricky Starks squash matches.


----------



## CM Buck

El Hammerstone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324517382925258752
> Jesus, Ariel Dominguez is apparently 5'2"; when did so many wrestlers start to resemble children?


His literally MLWs resident job guy. Ironically it was his match against our lord and saviour Hammerstone that made me worship Hammerstone


----------



## One Shed

Did they seriously find yet another five foot dude?


----------



## El Hammerstone

Two Sheds said:


> Did they seriously find yet another five foot dude?


Yup, although in this article he claims he's not a fan of Marko Stunt, which at least gives him a point in my book.








All Categories


I used to be a big “Walking Dead” fan. The main reason that I stopped enjoying the show was that I found the Whisper’s way too over the top. Yes, I understand that the story is in a make...



www.wrestlingdoneright.com


----------



## One Shed

El Hammerstone said:


> Yup, although in this article he claims he's not a fan of Marko Stunt, which at least gives him a point in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Categories
> 
> 
> I used to be a big “Walking Dead” fan. The main reason that I stopped enjoying the show was that I found the Whisper’s way too over the top. Yes, I understand that the story is in a make...
> 
> 
> 
> www.wrestlingdoneright.com


That should be a "fun" feud.


----------



## CM Buck

Two Sheds said:


> That should be a "fun" feud.


Hey atleast his a legit bad ass for a shrimp. Ariel not stunt. And you have been saying that you want guys who look like they can handle themselves in a fight regardless of size.

So what's the issue?


----------



## One Shed

Firefromthegods said:


> Hey atleast his a legit bad ass for a shrimp. Ariel not stunt. And you have been saying that you want guys who look like they can handle themselves in a fight regardless of size.
> 
> So what's the issue?


In a normal universe, nothing. But AEW has a history of having big guys sell for tiny. If they have him in a true cruiserweight role or proper underdog role, fine.


----------



## CM Buck

Two Sheds said:


> In a normal universe, nothing. But AEW has a history of having big guys sell for tiny. If they have him in a true cruiserweight role or proper underdog role, fine.


Hypothetically, if he were to sign given his legitimate credentials would it really be impossible to believe he couldn't lock a legitimate submission on a cage or something?

Kinda how chad gable is believable despite his size because of his Olympic background?


----------



## One Shed

Firefromthegods said:


> Hypothetically, if he were to sign given his legitimate credentials would it really be impossible to believe he couldn't lock a legitimate submission on a cage or something?
> 
> Kinda how chad gable is believable despite his size because of his Olympic background?


No, that would not be realistic at all. Gable is six inches and sixty pounds bigger than this guy. Physics and muscle mass actually do matter. Sure, this guy could submit your average giant muscle guy on the street, but not a like for like trained fighter. They have weight classes for a reason. Like I say often here, you can suspend your disbelief a good amount but there are limits, and a guy billed at 5'2 139 pounds is not getting wins over fully grown adults. Now, you can have ONE small guy in a company that is your underdog guy who gets that occasional shock win over a decent size guy but not your top guys. Problem is, how many of these tiny guys are we up to in this company now? A hilarious amount. Jungle Boy SHOULD be that guy. He should be milking the crowd for everything trying to get that hot tag working his ass off. Problem is even HE looks big compared to some of these clowns.


----------



## CM Buck

Two Sheds said:


> No, that would not be realistic at all. Gable is six inches and sixty pounds bigger than this guy. Physics and muscle mass actually do matter. Sure, this guy could submit your average giant muscle guy on the street, but not a like for like trained fighter. They have weight classes for a reason. Like I say often here, you can suspend your disbelief a good amount but there are limits, and a guy billed at 5'2 139 pounds is not getting wins over fully grown adults. Now, you can have ONE small guy in a company that is your underdog guy who gets that occasional shock win over a decent size guy but not your top guys. Problem is, how many of these tiny guys are we up to in this company now? A hilarious amount. Jungle Boy SHOULD be that guy. He should be milking the crowd for everything trying to get that hot tag working his ass off. Problem is even HE looks big compared to some of these clowns.


Fair enough. But the guys never been pushed as anything more than a job guy. His offence at absolute best in matches I've seen were submissions that lasted about 15 seconds. I don't think there's any danger of a cage or Archer looking too bad hypothetically.

I'd suggest his match against Hammerstone to see what I'm getting at


----------



## El Hammerstone

Two Sheds said:


> No, that would not be realistic at all. Gable is six inches and sixty pounds bigger than this guy. Physics and muscle mass actually do matter. Sure, this guy could submit your average giant muscle guy on the street, but not a like for like trained fighter. They have weight classes for a reason. Like I say often here, you can suspend your disbelief a good amount but there are limits, and a guy billed at 5'2 139 pounds is not getting wins over fully grown adults. Now, you can have ONE small guy in a company that is your underdog guy who gets that occasional shock win over a decent size guy but not your top guys. Problem is, how many of these tiny guys are we up to in this company now? A hilarious amount. Jungle Boy SHOULD be that guy. He should be milking the crowd for everything trying to get that hot tag working his ass off. Problem is even HE looks big compared to some of these clowns.


This was the match Firefromthegods was referring to in case you were wondering:






On another note, this having been Hammerstone's MLW debut, I think he was still pretty fresh off his HHH clone gimmick which explains the voice; thankfully he got away from that.


----------



## Carter84

Gonna watch later on, any matches to look out for???


----------



## thisissting

Nice wee dark there. We have a contender for Marko Stunt to beat now!


----------



## RiverFenix

Ariel Dominguez is ridiculously tiny. He looks more like a jockey. I liked Griff standing up to Archer - they should have a match where Griff is allowed a little more shine that expected. Highlight of Dark, again, was Archer/Jake's promo. 

Excaliber needs to fuck right off with the "Ivy League MVP" mention every damn Griff entrance. Let it go already. 

I don't know why Matt Sydal was signed, other than as a favor to one of the EVP's. He and Luther should team up given both their gimmicks seem to consist of them pointing at their heads.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Sign up Mario Stunt vs Ariel Dominguez now!  

I think Archer cut a really good promo today.

And watching Ricky Starks is always a treat for me. He’s so good!

That Tesha Price could have potential.


----------



## Lorromire

Hardy getting Ryzin those Dark appearances lmao. The guy could be pretty nice in a few years if he keeps it up and adapts his gimmick.



JasmineAEW said:


> Sign up Mario Stunt vs Ariel Dominguez now!
> 
> I think Archer cut a really good promo today.
> 
> And watching Ricky Starks is always a treat for me. He’s so good!
> 
> That Tesha Price could have potential.


Yeah that Archer promo was great. Not Mox/Eddie great, but a great promo. That's my major issue with AEW, this type of shit NEEDS to be on Dynamite where the majority can see it.
I get that they want to make Dark seem more important, but it also diminishes the world title scene a little.


----------



## 3venflow

Archer is brilliant. If they can't find a way to push him as a singles, form a new Skyscrapers with him and another big guy.


----------



## Geeee

I didn't realize Griff Garrison was so tall. Diamond in the rough if he adds 15 lbs and completely changes his look and character.


----------



## Mercian

Fek me, Daniels v Sydal is the only match with a competitive edge

Cutler V Naka-Naka-Naka Fuck off slight interest if only for the result

Another Ricky Starks squash match

Not even any eye candy! 

Nice idea Evenflow, every promotion now and again needs a Kronik/Skyscrapers team


----------



## 3venflow

Tomorrow's Dark:

1. Alan '5' Angels vs. Fuego del Sol
2. The Acclaimed vs. Louie Valle & Justin Blax
3. Dreamgirl Ellie & Jennacide vs. Ivelisse & Diamante
4. Dani Jordyn vs. Leva Bates
5. Sonny Kiss & Joey Janela vs. Jurassic Express
6. Lucha Brothers vs. Ashton Starr & David Ali
7. The Hybrid2 vs. Adam Priest & Shawn Dean
8. TNT vs. Chaos Project
9. Top Flight vs. Baron Black & Frankie Thomas

TNT are the twin sons of D-Von Dudley.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Looks like the AEW thinks very highly of Top Flight


----------



## Prosper

3venflow said:


> Tomorrow's Dark:
> 
> 1. Alan '5' Angels vs. Fuego del Sol
> 2. The Acclaimed vs. Louie Valle & Justin Blax
> 3. Dreamgirl Ellie & Jennacide vs. Ivelisse & Diamante
> 4. Dani Jordyn vs. Leva Bates
> 5. Sonny Kiss & Joey Janela vs. Jurassic Express
> 6. Lucha Brothers vs. Ashton Starr & David Ali
> 7. The Hybrid2 vs. Adam Priest & Shawn Dean
> 8. TNT vs. Chaos Project
> 9. Top Flight vs. Baron Black & Frankie Thomas
> 
> TNT are the twin sons of D-Von Dudley.
> 
> View attachment 93374


So many tag matches on this one. I’m ready for Las Sicarias to get something real going, put Ivelisse against Shida for the January TV special


----------



## 3venflow

FaceTime Heel said:


> Looks like the AEW thinks very highly of Top Flight


Yeah, they are facing the Young Bucks on Dynamite this week!


----------



## JBLGOAT

No Ricky starks yes! Leva bates and some debuts on the card.

H2 gets a badly needed win.


----------



## Aedubya

Top Flight looked excellent in their Dark debut


----------



## Shock Street

I hope we haven't seen the last of Nick Comoroto. Easily my favorite Dark wrestler so far, I am happy to see Baron Black come back though


----------



## RiverFenix

Top Flight seems to have been signed as it looks like the get a win here and then were scheduled to wrestle the Bucks on Dynamite, but that match was canceled (probably due to a Bucks injury). Given this Top Flight match was worked last Dynamite taping it means they had plans for them - get them the DARK win to have on their rcord against the new champion Bucks. After Ben Carter poaching, AEW shouldn't be giving wins to non-signed talent used as enhancement.


----------



## Prosper

3venflow said:


> Yeah, they are facing the Young Bucks on Dynamite this week!


Looks like that was prematurely announced, they pulled it


----------



## CM Buck

STOP GIVING LUTHER WINS GOD DAMN IT. it fucking pains me the capn and Johnson are winless while this hills has eyes extra has Ws


----------



## Bubbly

I'm kinda surprised D-Von's twin sons won't have the last name of Dudley tbh. I assume WWE can't own the surname?


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Bubbly said:


> I'm kinda surprised D-Von's twin sons won't have the last name of Dudley tbh. I assume WWE can't own the surname?


I don't see how they would be able to restrict his sons from using the Dudley last name. Same thing as Austin Gunn.


----------



## RiverFenix

I can't imagine D'Von's sons will be called TNT on AEW. I'd also suspect D'Von is ultimately using this match to get WWE to offer them a developmental deal rather than seeing the twins sign with AEW. 

Jon Cruz/Serpentico worked as a trainer at the 3D Academy - so he'll have experience working with the brothers and certain chemistry in the match. 

Isn't D'Von Dudley a producer with WWE?


----------



## ProjectGargano

Ben Carter and Elayna Black are lost right? AEW must be careful with Top Flight and other unsigned talents that they give wins...


----------



## Shock Street

ProjectGargano said:


> Ben Carter and Elayna Black are lost right? AEW must be careful with Top Flight and other unsigned talents that they give wins...


Where'd you read about Elayna Black? I haven't seen anything yet and really hope she sticks with AEW despite my recent complaints of roster bloat. I'd make an exception in this case.


----------



## El Hammerstone

ProjectGargano said:


> Ben Carter and Elayna Black are lost right? AEW must be careful with Top Flight and other unsigned talents that they give wins...


AEW really needs to start inking the prospects that have real potential before showcasing them on Dark; there is no reason they shouldn't have realized Ben Carter would be as impressive as he was, I know I didn't need to see him on Dark to know.

The next batch of NXT talent is already projected to feature Ben Carter, Alex Zayne, Rush, Dragon Lee, Josh Briggs, and Tessa Blanchard; AEW cannot afford to have HHH regularly poach Dark on top of everything else, especially with so many bad/unspectacular talents occupying AEW's undercard that can be replaced with much better.


----------



## ProjectGargano

El Hammerstone said:


> AEW really needs to start inking the prospects that have real potential before showcasing them on Dark; there is no reason they shouldn't have realized Ben Carter would be as impressive as he was, I know I didn't need to see him on Dark to know.
> 
> The next batch of NXT talent is already projected to feature Ben Carter, Alex Zayne, Rush, Dragon Lee, Josh Briggs, and Tessa Blanchard; AEW cannot afford to have HHH regularly poach Dark on top of everything else, especially with so many bad/unspectacular talents occupying AEW's undercard that can be replaced with much better.


Rush, Dragon Lee and Tessa? idk


----------



## ProjectGargano

Shock Street said:


> Where'd you read about Elayna Black? I haven't seen anything yet and really hope she sticks with AEW despite my recent complaints of roster bloat. I'd make an exception in this case.











Indie Stars Elayna Black and Lacey Ryan Reportedly Attended WWE Tryouts


WWE reportedly held a round of tryouts for female talents this past week. PWInsider is reporting that at least two of the women at the tryouts were some interesting names from the independent wrestling scene. According to the report, both Elayna Black and Lacey Ryan were spotted at the tryouts...




wrestlingworld.co


----------



## Shock Street

ProjectGargano said:


> Indie Stars Elayna Black and Lacey Ryan Reportedly Attended WWE Tryouts
> 
> 
> WWE reportedly held a round of tryouts for female talents this past week. PWInsider is reporting that at least two of the women at the tryouts were some interesting names from the independent wrestling scene. According to the report, both Elayna Black and Lacey Ryan were spotted at the tryouts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrestlingworld.co


I hope she doesn't go but it would be smart for her to do so if she gets the option.


----------



## Prosper

Damn I like Elayna Black would suck if Triple H just snags her up, even though it would probably be better for her assuming she stays in NXT. WWE is clearly using DARK as a showcase center which is smart by them honestly. Like @El Hammerstone said though, they need to do something about it. Sign them to a short term deal so HHH can't poach, then sign them full time if they impress on DARK. But I don't think they should bring them in on a per-night basis. 

They need to sign Red Velvet and Leyla Hirsch ASAP. Those are two they definitely can't afford to lose on the women's side.


----------



## RiverFenix

AEW only gets disillusioned WWE veterans, fight the machine freelancers and indie guys too short or nondescript to appeal to HHH for a developmental deal. 

One cannot blame any indie talent from choosing wwe over AEW. AEW gets the table scraps.


----------



## 3venflow

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> AEW only gets disillusioned WWE veterans, fight the machine freelancers and indie guys too short or nondescript to appeal to HHH for a developmental deal.
> 
> One cannot blame any indie talent from choosing wwe over AEW. AEW gets the table scraps.


And still manages to put on a better product most weeks. Incredible stuff.


----------



## rbl85

Dani Jordyn lost quite some weight


----------



## Cult03

This will surprise people, but I'm one of Dark's biggest fans. I've enjoyed the fact they've brought in so many talents I've listed on here and love that they give indie wrestlers a place to show their stuff. I just really think they need to be more picky about who they put on. There's just so many terrible, average and boring wrestlers being showcased when there's literally 50k better options that have an actual future in the business.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Another pretty peter Avalon segment and again I'm left wanting more lol.Cant wait til we see Peter back in the ring fucking love him.


----------



## One Shed

Cult03 said:


> This will surprise people, but I'm one of Dark's biggest fans. I've enjoyed the fact they've brought in so many talents I've listed on here and love that they give indie wrestlers a place to show their stuff. I just really think they need to be more picky about who they put on. There's just so many terrible, average and boring wrestlers being showcased when there's literally 50k better options that have an actual future in the business.


Hater! Oh wait, my narrative just disappeared!


----------



## One Shed

prosperwithdeen said:


> Damn I like Elayna Black would suck if Triple H just snags her up, even though it would probably be better for her assuming she stays in NXT. WWE is clearly using DARK as a showcase center which is smart by them honestly. Like @El Hammerstone said though, they need to do something about it. Sign them to a short term deal so HHH can't poach, then sign them full time if they impress on DARK. But I don't think they should bring them in on a per-night basis.
> 
> They need to sign Red Velvet and Leyla Hirsch ASAP. Those are two they definitely can't afford to lose on the women's side.


Is Red Velvet really not signed yet?


----------



## One Shed

D-Von's twin sons definitely have potential. WWE is going to snap them up especially with D-Von already working there if AEW is not careful as others have said.


----------



## One Shed

Max telling the short dude he needed an escalator to get in the ring was great. He just got over with me.


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> Is Red Velvet really not signed yet?


Not sure, haven't seen the "All Elite" graphic, but who knows, Ivelisse has been signed all this time and she never got an announcement...Red Velvet has been featured pretty heavily on Dynamite and she's been hanging around Brandi a lot on air so I would think she's signed. I hope at least.


----------



## CM Buck

El Hammerstone said:


> AEW really needs to start inking the prospects that have real potential before showcasing them on Dark; there is no reason they shouldn't have realized Ben Carter would be as impressive as he was, I know I didn't need to see him on Dark to know.
> 
> The next batch of NXT talent is already projected to feature Ben Carter, Alex Zayne, Rush, Dragon Lee, Josh Briggs, and Tessa Blanchard; AEW cannot afford to have HHH regularly poach Dark on top of everything else, especially with so many bad/unspectacular talents occupying AEW's undercard that can be replaced with much better.


Rush and Dragon lee are wwe bound? Tell mr you're joking.....


----------



## JasmineAEW

Dark has provided a stage for a lot of good indy performers. Some of them wind up signing with AEW (Will Hobbs, Dark Order 5, Red Velvet, Griff Garrison?), while others will be snapped up by the WWE. Either way, Dark is a great vehicle for us fans to see up and coming wrestlers. Everybody wins,


----------



## El Hammerstone

Firefromthegods said:


> Rush and Dragon lee are wwe bound? Tell mr you're joking.....


It's not a certainty, but Dragon Lee's contract is up in either December or January and word is that he's wanted to go to the WWE for a while now; as for Rush, being Dragon Lee's brother, people are expecting him to follow within the same time frame. Like I said though, it's only projected.

Also, I'm digging the acclaimed; glad to see them looking more like a tag team with the matching colors as well.


----------



## Cult03

Firefromthegods said:


> Rush and Dragon lee are wwe bound? Tell mr you're joking.....


There's a lot of talent off contract that could be headed anywhere. AEW have struggled with Luchardores so far, turning Penta and Fenix into generic Luchadores #47 and #48 and WWE have been quite hit and miss, obviously. They'll be chased by the top companies at the very least. NJPW could also be an option. Daga is another.

Jennacide, better known as Jenna Van Muscles could be really good with someone in her ear making good decisions. Jenna Van Muscles sucked as a name and the robot gimmick sucks too, so go with the name Jennacide and back to your previous character and you have a winning formula


----------



## CM Buck

Cult03 said:


> There's a lot of talent off contract that could be headed anywhere. AEW have struggled with Luchardores so far, turning Penta and Fenix into generic Luchadores #47 and #48 and WWE have been quite hit and miss, obviously. They'll be chased by the top companies at the very least. NJPW could also be an option. Daga is another.
> 
> Jennacide, better known as Jenna Van Muscles could be really good with someone in her ear making good decisions. Jenna Van Muscles sucked as a name and the robot gimmick sucks too, so go with the name Jennacide and back to your previous character and you have a winning formula


Its more rush that has me concerned. He doesn't speak great English and in a company run by a man who lets face it has a coloured history at best with minority stars im concerned 

I think daga goes where Tessa goes. Daga Tessa vs Charlotte and Alma's screams a mania feud.

Dragon already has a few njpw runs under his belt. Kinda would be a been there done that thing.

If I'm Dragon and rush I'm strongly considering mlw. And then in a couple of years if a dubb is trending nicely then emtertain them. Its yet to be seen if a dubb is viable or another LU


----------



## 3venflow

According to Fightful, WWE had a serious interest in Anthony Bowens last year and he is now signed by AEW. Hopeful he turns out to be a good signing with Max Caster. AEW's tag division is so deep!


----------



## CtrlAltDel

The Acclaim of Max Castor and Anthony Bowen are my favorites. Can’t wait til they wrestle Marko Stunt and Luchasaurus


----------



## CtrlAltDel

Dark should feature a TV title. AEW YouTube championship that has to be defended weekly.


----------



## RiverFenix

Alan '5' Angels vs. Fuego del Sol
-I think Fuego is much better bumping for bigger wrestlers. He was exposed here a bit trying to wrestle a more competitive match. I like how Angels (and Vance) try to individualize their Dark Order look. Both have looked better previously. Angels is really hit or miss. 

The Acclaimed vs. Louie Valle & Justin Blax
-Still not feeling why Bowens and Caster were the ones signed. Announcers having to put over the slow-mo "diss track" each week is cringy. Where does AEW keep finding these 5'3" dudes and why? I guess it makes me appreciate Marko Stunt more each subsequent little person. 

Dreamgirl Ellie & Jennacide vs. Ivelisse & Diamante
Ivie and Diamante are overrated - they're prtty sloppy/clunky in the ring and I've been thinking it for awhile now. Maybe it's who they're working but they're long time vets and supposed to be able to carry the greener workers. Ellie was terrible, Jennacide was okay, I dug Lei'd Tapa more last week and the Evans woman a week or so previously. I do like AEW looking for heavyweight women. 

Dani Jordyn vs. Leva Bates
-Skipped it. Burn Book girl is so one dimensional, it's equivalent to Luther pointing at his head to me. 

Sonny Kiss & Joey Janela vs. Jurassic Express
-Weird ending here. Almost like a farewell or something. I know Janela is credited with "finding" Jungle Boy and Marko Stunt and giving them their first indie break and both are openly appreciative - is there any news/rumor of Janela leaving AEW?

Lucha Brothers vs. Ashton Starr & David Ali
-David Ali makes little contact on any of his high flying moves. It's weird. Seeing Ashton Starr once is enough. Nothing there. 

The Hybrid2 vs. Adam Priest & Shawn Dean
-Shawn Dean is just there these days. TH2 need something to get them off the carousel. Add them to a faction or create one for them. Maybe put them with Sydal. 

TNT vs. Chaos Project
-Tried to soldier through this as I wanted to see D-Von's sons. Couldn't finish as Luther is just that bad. What I saw though - not worth signing, the twins are not near television ready, meaning WWEPC is the place for them right now. 

Top Flight vs. Baron Black & Frankie Thomas 
-Finish was way clunky and choreographed. Top Flight needs a better finisher, but also need to be signed. They're so young though that ideally they'd be on the indies for 2-3 years but that's not the world we're in right now. They need some grizzle to their game (and their selling). I'm still a big believer that Baron Black should be signed.


----------



## Prosper

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> *Dreamgirl Ellie & Jennacide vs. Ivelisse & Diamante
> Ivie and Diamante are overrated - they're prtty sloppy/clunky in the ring and I've been thinking it for awhile now. Maybe it's who they're working but they're long time vets and supposed to be able to carry the greener workers. Ellie was terrible, Jennacide was okay, I dug Lei'd Tapa more last week and the Evans woman a week or so previously. I do like AEW looking for heavyweight women. *


It's who they're working with. Sometimes there is too much green to carry. I think Ivelisse is an incredible worker as she has shown recently against Diamante, Thunder Rosa, and even with Brandi in the Tag cup finals.


----------



## oglop44

prosperwithdeen said:


> It's who they're working with. Sometimes there is too much green to carry. I think Ivelisse is an incredible worker as she has shown recently against Diamante, Thunder Rosa, and even with Brandi in the Tag cup finals.


I'm with DetroitRiverPhx on this one. I've not been impressed with Ivelisse at all. If anything Diamante is the stronger of the 2. The only female aew talent I'd put close to "incredible worker" is Serena so far and that's stretching things too.

The one thing I do like with Ivelisse is that her and Diamante are getting singles chances but also tag team chances. Having a strong established tag team can only be of benefit to the show.


----------



## Mercian

Really sub-par episode for me, just far too many tag matches

I enjoyed Kazarian as guest commentator, very respectful

The Acclaimed looked good again, nice gimmick and attitude

Love Hybrid2 more wins please, why do certain kick wrestlers wear instep pads? Isnt Wrestling supposed to be a contact sport? I mean this is nothing new Takada and Shamrock did it in the 90`s

Leva Bates huge botches in there, actually watched Smackdown first time in ages, wow big difference in ability between the two feds here

Why do Dark Order members show up, do the Tit squeeze gesture the Feck off again? Surely Alan would be better served with Anna Jay knocking about ringside? C`mon lets be fair, how many of us would take more interest if Anna Jay remained ringside? Yeah exactly suddenly we realize who Preston Vance is and he might have some potential etc, shooting themselves in the foot there


----------



## Cult03

3venflow said:


> According to Fightful, WWE had a serious interest in Anthony Bowens last year and he is now signed by AEW. Hopeful he turns out to be a good signing with Max Caster. AEW's tag division is so deep!


They were definitely interested. I could be wrong here, but I think he got injured just before the signing and it didn't go through.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Cult03 said:


> There's a lot of talent off contract that could be headed anywhere. AEW have struggled with Luchardores so far, turning Penta and Fenix into generic Luchadores #47 and #48 and WWE have been quite hit and miss, obviously. They'll be chased by the top companies at the very least. NJPW could also be an option. Daga is another.
> 
> Jennacide, better known as Jenna Van Muscles could be really good with someone in her ear making good decisions. Jenna Van Muscles sucked as a name and the robot gimmick sucks too, so go with the name Jennacide and back to your previous character and you have a winning formula


Jennacide is s cool name but her look is wonky and wierd.Just make her more heavy metal or punk looking it would suite her better.I liked what I seen of her,and a chick that size could be great in aew.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Spoiler: Apparently, two of next week's Dark matches were filmed ahead of tonight's Dynamite: 



Joey Janela vs. Marko Stunt (torture in wrestling form), and also Travis Titan vs. Ricky Starks.


----------



## Prosper

El Hammerstone said:


> Spoiler: Apparently, two of next week's Dark matches were filmed ahead of tonight's Dynamite:
> 
> 
> 
> Joey Janela vs. Marko Stunt (torture in wrestling form), and also Travis Titan vs. Ricky Starks.


Damn that first one is brutal


----------



## RiverFenix

prosperwithdeen said:


> Damn that first one is brutal


Unless Joey is on a farewell tour.


----------



## rbl85

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327597699605155842
Seems like Leyla Hirsch is going to get her first win.


----------



## 3venflow

Five women's matches, so they have listened to the Twitter crowd and given the people what they want. Thunder Rosa vs. Lindsey Snow and Ivelisse vs. Alex Gracia seem like decent matches for AEW don't they?

Kaz vs. Garrison is the match that stood out for me, Garrison is tall, good looking and decent in the ring so a genuine prospect.


----------



## RiverFenix

Lindsay Snow vs Thunder Rosa is must see.


----------



## El Hammerstone

I would have to think that Austin and his brother are being groomed to be the Gunn Club going forward, due to Billy's age.

Also, Lindsay Snow is one to watch out for I think, with an interesting look having a body full of tattoos, and a background in Brazilian Jiu Jitsu; nice to see Alex Gracia back as well.


----------



## RiverFenix

-Tesha Price vs Leyla Hirsch - Legit Leyla signed? Interested in seeing Price in a better match-up as well. 
-Gunn Club vs BSHP King, Joey O'Reilly and Sean Maluta - I think this is the in-ring debut of Colton Gunn, and first time we see Joey O'Reilly
-D3 and Angel Fashion vs The Acclaimed - probably booked for the diss rap potential 
-TNT vs Jurassic Express - Don't know why AEW is wasting time with D-Von Dudley's sons, they'll end up with WWE developmental deals. Jack will probably give them more offense, so it will be interesting to see what they offer. 
-Joey Janela vs Marko Stunt - I have a sneaky feeling Joey is leaving AEW. Tell could be Marko winning?
-Rahne Victoria vs Penelope Ford - When is the last time Ford wrestled. Seems like it's been a bit. Rahne's debut I believe. 
-Frankie Kazarian vs Griff Garrison - could be good. A test for Griff to see how he's progressed. 
-Alex Gracia vs Ivelissa - Ivie has been very clunky. Second time for Gracia. 
-Big Swole vs KiLynn King 
- Jack Evans vs Chris Daniels
-Travis Titan vs Ricky Starks. Travis Titan's first appearance
-Brandon Cutler vs Ryzin - Cutler is on a winning streak
-Lindsay Snow vs Thunder Rosa - easily match of the card (on paper). 

I like the melt out of the graphics vs the swipe left.


----------



## RiverFenix

El Hammerstone said:


> I would have to think that Austin and his brother are being groomed to be the Gunn Club going forward, due to Billy's age.
> 
> Also, Lindsay Snow is one to watch out for I think, with an interesting look having a body full of tattoos, and a background in Brazilian Jiu Jitsu; nice to see Alex Gracia back as well.


Billy could be the manager/coach of the team. Makes much more sense really. 

Snow vs Rosa could be very "shoot-y" in execution given their backgrounds. Will be interesting. Snow should be signed. Interesting that AEW has booked three of the four women now from Josh Barnett's recent Bloodsport card. Allysin Kay, Leyla Hirsch and Lindsay Snow took part in a one night tournament. Killy Kelly is the fourth - and she should absolutely be brought in by AEW as well. Tony Khan watch the event?


----------



## El Hammerstone

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Interesting that AEW has booked three of the four women now from Josh Barnett's recent Bloodsport card.


I know I've been advocating for Chris Dickinson for a while now.


----------



## RiverFenix

El Hammerstone said:


> I know I've been advocating for Chris Dickinson for a while now.


Dirty Dickinson seems to be a freelancer for life type mindset.


----------



## Aedubya

Just as I thought , the other Gunn sibling was gonna be introduced in ring after a while


----------



## JBLGOAT

Not looking forward to another starks squash and probably him on commentary. Some first wins here. Cutler is getting a push.

AEW needs to stop trying to protect everybody though. Talent needs to be put against each other. If they go below 50/50 then give them jobbers.


----------



## Prosper

Rosa is gonna be on DARK too? Nice.


----------



## taker1986

I had a feeling Thunder Rosa would be on dark as she was posting pics backstage at Dynamite last week. Should be a good match. 

Looks one of their strongest dark cards in a few weeks.


----------



## Mercian

Sam Houston I have a problem

Only one match relates to any sort of story- Daniels v Evans

Is the show just for practice matches and workouts? It really needs to go somewhere

Dont get me wrong I can easily watch Penelope Ford or Kazarian but neither are particuraly doing much, shame

Womens match after Womens match and yet no stories apart from loosley Brandi V Anna Jay, Tay Conti taking two months to join the DO and still undecided and Jade bringing in Shrek 


Just suppose

Ricky Starks wins his squash then Darby attacks him, its something! Cage then tries to help but Darby runs off to the back and away, face off between Cage and Hobbs with Tazz sayng save it Cage we`ll deal with this later

Vickie and Nyla stand on the ramp to watch Swole`s win, thats the agression you need Nyla! No feud yet but it lays seeds

and so on

At the moment its just booking weekly and throwing matches together for win/loss, shame...


----------



## 3venflow

They do run some angles/moments during the show, but yeah a lot of it feels like a developmental system on YouTube. I don't think they're willing to commit to a 'narrative' show on YouTube and are waiting for the new TV show.

Here's an example though. Archer cuts a GREAT promo and needs to start being highlighted in feuds he can win on Dynamite (my suggestion: Matt Hardy):


----------



## rbl85

3venflow said:


> They do run some angles/moments during the show, but yeah a lot of it feels *like a developmental system on YouTube*. I don't think they're willing to commit to a 'narrative' show on YouTube and are waiting for the new TV show.
> 
> Here's an example though. Archer cuts a GREAT promo and needs to start being highlighted in feuds he can win on Dynamite (my suggestion: Matt Hardy):


That's what Dark is about.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

rbl85 said:


> That's what Dark is about.


Was this their first episode?

Dark is specifically for indy guys to tryout,some of the mid to low carders to stay busy,and once in a while you get some storyline stuff from dynamite that bleeds over.Its always a mix of those elements.

DARK doesn't see a whole lot of storyline outside of the avalon vs Cutler thing that was genius.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327797123677614080


----------



## JasmineAEW

I enjoyed Britt’s segment. She was great, but Reba Rebel really added to it with her goofy laugh and facial expressions.


----------



## Carter84

3venflow said:


> Archer is brilliant. If they can't find a way to push him as a singles, form a new Skyscrapers with him and another big guy.


Aye Brian cage haha


----------



## Carter84

Liked Frankies finisher there griff done good, penelope looking fine as usual.


----------



## CtrlAltDel

Austin Gunn finisher is pretty unique.


----------



## Geeee

Really liking The Acclaimed. I like how Caster just disrespects the jobbers after the match


----------



## Prosper

Britt Baker is so damn good I’m glad she’s back


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328868016306614272

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CtrlAltDel

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328868016306614272
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I liked the segment. The things Hybrid2 said Cody’s entrance being longer than the amount of time H2 was featured on Dynamite was gold


----------



## Shock Street

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328868016306614272
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This could have been an audio recording and I'd have imagined someone who looks exactly like that


----------



## rbl85

I love the guy saying that they shouldn't do this or that because they're not comedian but the guy have the balls to then say that she's a bad wrestler XD

Dude you never wrestled in your life shut your fucking mouth.....


----------



## Prosper

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328868016306614272
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LMAO this dude is salty as shit, he's definitely a Trump supporter

That was easily one of Britt's top promos in AEW


----------



## Geeee

I think that Britt was not trying to be funny, she was trying to be annoying because she is heel


----------



## RiverFenix

Whole broadcast seemed a bit off. I'll blame the weather situation that night. Ricky Starks is terrible on commentary, adds nothing and needs to be spoonfed. Also I get the feeling he and Taz really don't like each other much. 

Colton Gunn is green as goose shit and not near ready to be on television. I'm talking years away. 

Tesha Price has natural charisma - could be something there. Leyla is so small - I can't get past it yet. Looks like a "little person". 

The Acclaimed is coming together BUT the announcers having to sell the entrance diss rap is so bloody cringe. 

Janela vs Stunt is worse than their worst critic could even imagine. 

Rahne Victoria not near ready either. 

Garrison held up his part vs Kazarian. No sizzle to that match though. 

Snow vs Rosa was a bit of a disappointment as it was totally set up for Rosa to shine.


----------



## MaseMan

Joey Janela is only 31? Seriously thought he was pushing 40. 

Also, there is zero reason for Marko Stunt to be in any kind of singles match at this point.


----------



## La Parka

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328868016306614272
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yikes


----------



## Pippen94

La Parka said:


> yikes


Annoying heels going to annoy ppl


----------



## Mercian

Colt Gunn, wow! Someone actally more annoying than Austin, I didnt believe this possible, wonder if we`ll have to suffer him twenty years passed the time anyone gave a shit? 

Lance Archer beats someone up, how come he isnt fined? Is this selected anarchy? Pac comes back and a million referees jump in, Archer beats people up nothing, does not make sense

Ricky Starks squash match, hes great but has he beaten anyone, Chris Daniels? 

Stunt V Janela, AEW at its worst, full of blatant cooperation 

Britt Baker is Kaley Cuoco annoying, love Hybrid2 but not good on the Mic, Reba's on the turn and I dont mean face/heel

Frankie Kazarian is always so good

I watch Penelope Ford for all the wrong reasons 😧

Brandon Cutler I guess amuses someone

Leyla Hirsch wont get over as she can wrestle nor is she one of the nineteen on the AEW womens roster page who arent getting featured...

Jurassic Express , same old, same old, nothing new, like both guys but nothing ever new

The Acclaimed I like, they have potential and I like the rap gimmick

Ivelisse looked nice this week, she hasnt kicked on like I thought she would, looked better in LU

Thunder Rosa is very decent loved the Luna Vachon inspired opponent

Big Swole makes Brandi look like Verne Gagne, dont AEW ever have releases for people "We have nothing for you" or just keep recycling the same not over people

Jack Evans v Christopher Daniels was good I expected nothing less, people continually point to Jericho's age but Daniels and Billy are still in great shape 

So whats the point of this show? Hybrid2 V SCU feud apart, Brandon Cutler's three win streak? Darby "Hit my music, Im going out" Allin, maybe the show should be used me for building lower card doh, feuds instead of the wheel of nothing it currently serves as
More feuds currently come out of BTE and cooking with Brandi or whatever its called


----------



## CM Buck

Mercian said:


> Colt Gunn, wow! Someone actally more annoying than Austin, I didnt believe this possible, wonder if we`ll have to suffer him twenty years passed the time anyone gave a shit?
> 
> Lance Archer beats someone up, how come he isnt fined? Is this selected anarchy? Pac comes back and a million referees jump in, Archer beats people up nothing, does not make sense
> 
> Ricky Starks squash match, hes great but has he beaten anyone, Chris Daniels?
> 
> Stunt V Janela, AEW at its worst, full of blatant cooperation
> 
> Britt Baker is Kaley Cuoco annoying, love Hybrid2 but not good on the Mic, Reba's on the turn and I dont mean face/heel
> 
> Frankie Kazarian is always so good
> 
> I watch Penelope Ford for all the wrong reasons 😧
> 
> Brandon Cutler I guess amuses someone
> 
> Leyla Hirsch wont get over as she can wrestle nor is she one of the nineteen on the AEW womens roster page who arent getting featured...
> 
> Jurassic Express , same old, same old, nothing new, like both guys but nothing ever new
> 
> The Acclaimed I like, they have potential and I like the rap gimmick
> 
> Ivelisse looked nice this week, she hasnt kicked on like I thought she would, looked better in LU
> 
> Thunder Rosa is very decent loved the Luna Vachon inspired opponent
> 
> Big Swole makes Brandi look like Verne Gagne, dont AEW ever have releases for people "We have nothing for you" or just keep recycling the same not over people
> 
> Jack Evans v Christopher Daniels was good I expected nothing less, people continually point to Jericho's age but Daniels and Billy are still in great shape
> 
> So whats the point of this show? Hybrid2 V SCU feud apart, Brandon Cutler's three win streak? Darby "Hit my music, Im going out" Allin, maybe the show should be used me for building lower card doh, feuds instead of the wheel of nothing it currently serves as
> More feuds currently come out of BTE and cooking with Brandi or whatever its called


They did release Jimmy havoc but they absolutely need a purge


----------



## BPG

I love Thunder Rosa 😍


----------



## LongPig666

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328868016306614272
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This guy is a comedian? He wasn't even funny, just rambled on and then said "suck my dick Baker". I think someone should tell him he's a failure.


----------



## Carter84

prosperwithdeen said:


> LMAO this dude is salty as shit, he's definitely a Trump supporter
> 
> That was easily one of Britt's top promos in AEW


That's probably him @prosperwithdeen bro what do u reckon? 🤣🤣


----------



## Prosper

Britt's response to that guy in the video lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328871181005500423


----------



## thisissting

Pretty good show. Like watching dark as you get to see some new talent and sometimes stories develop a bit further. The britt bit was excellent.

Someone please upload a clip of that Tesha Price botch cart wheel stumble. That was so funny even the commentators were speechless. I think excalibur said I'm not quite sure what that was meant to be. 

Thunder rosa is sexy as fuck. Her opponent reminded me of luna vachon.


----------



## Aedubya

Luna Vachon yes!!!!
I'd sign her for that alone


----------



## thisissting

She was one crazy bitch!


----------



## Aedubya

Pritchard said on one his podcasts that she was tougher than 80% of the guys in the locker room lol


----------



## 3venflow

This week's card... 16 matches. 

1. Chaos Project vs. Evil Uno & Stu Grayson vs. Sonny Kiss & Joey Janela
2. Gunn Club vs. Cezar Bononi, KTB & Seth Gargis
3. The Acclaimed vs. Alex Chamberlain & Damian Fenrir
4, Brandon Cutler vs. Adam Priest
5. Dreamgirl Ellie vs. Penelope Ford
6. Fuego Del Sol vs. Peter Avalon
7. Ivelisse & Diamante vs. Lady Frost & 'Bionic Beast' Jenna
8. Lee Johnson & Aaron Solow vs. Alex '3' Reynolds & John '4' Silver
9. Kilynn King vs. Rache Chanel
10. Michael Nakazawa vs. Trent?
11. Matt Sydal vs. Alan '5' Angels
12. The Hybrid2 vs. Griff Garrison & Brian Pillman Jr.
13. Red Velvet vs. Tesha Price
14. Vipress vs. Big Swole
15. VSK & Baron Black vs. Private Party
16. Sammy Guevara vs. Marko Stunt

Plus: Britt Baker's Waiting Room w/ Tay Conti


----------



## RiverFenix

Who wins Fuego or Avalon?


----------



## ProjectGargano

The new guys Seth Gargis and Damian Fenrir are both from Gangrel´s Wrestling Asylum.


----------



## JasmineAEW

I can’t believe they brought Rache Chanel back. 🤮


----------



## ProjectGargano

I hoped that the new guys brought by AEW to be evaluated were guys that had already been scouted by them and not some random guys that Gangrel sends and that don't have any experience....


----------



## Oracle

Kilynn King must have a devolvement deal even though its not announced.

Pretty stoked to see Vipress get a shot she has a unique look.


----------



## RiverFenix

ProjectGargano said:


> I hoped that the new guys brought by AEW to be evaluated were guys that had already been scouted by them and not some random guys that Gangrel sends and that don't have any experience....


Can't be as bad as Matt Sydal students used on AEW Dark.


----------



## Aedubya

JasmineAEW said:


> I can’t believe they brought Rache Chanel back. 🤮


Easily the worst wrestler ive ever seen


----------



## JBLGOAT

Fuego versus Avalon is more jobber versus jobber than Cutler v Avalon expect huge build on BTE.


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Can't be as bad as Matt Sydal students used on AEW Dark.


Yes at least these two have a good look 😂


----------



## Aedubya

ProjectGargano said:


> Yes at least these two have a good look 😂


What 2?


----------



## ProjectGargano

Aedubya said:


> What 2?


Damian Fenrir and Seth Gargis, they are not Faboo Andre or Tony Donati style ahah


----------



## Shock Street

If KTB had a better gimmick I think he could do well for himself, the couple times he's been on he's done some really unique sequences


----------



## rbl85

JasmineAEW said:


> I can’t believe they brought Rache Chanel back. 🤮


You prefer them to use someone super talented to job ?


----------



## El Hammerstone

rbl85 said:


> You prefer them to use someone super talented to job ?


Whether they job or not, a company like AEW should ALWAYS look for quality; if an enhancement talent isn't up to a certain standard, then they become incapable of actually enhancing the opponent, rendering them essentially useless.


----------



## Mercian

16 Matches and only one linked to an angle -Peter Avalon's losing streak, week to week throw matches together booking
Still I didnt like the sound of the Dynamite spoilers so this`ll be my AEW for the week

There is some absolute hateful Rache Chanel, Big swole, Gunn Club, Nakazawa- Think how much you could donate to charity cutting this? 

Im expecting Sydal V Angels and Hybrid2 V Pillman/Garrison to be excellent matches that no-one saw coming

I like Ford, Velvet and yet sign Kilynn King just trim some of that Womens Roster though


----------



## kamaro011

El Hammerstone said:


> Whether they job or not, a company like AEW should ALWAYS look for quality; if an enhancement talent isn't up to a certain standard, then they become incapable of actually enhancing the opponent, rendering them essentially useless.


Missed opportunity to sign Heath Slater, a quality worker and jobber.


----------



## rbl85

Mercian said:


> 16 Matches and only one linked to an angle -Peter Avalon's losing streak, *week to week throw matches together booking*
> Still I didnt like the sound of the Dynamite spoilers so this`ll be my AEW for the week
> 
> There is some absolute hateful Rache Chanel, Big swole, Gunn Club, Nakazawa- Think how much you could donate to charity cutting this?
> 
> Im expecting Sydal V Angels and Hybrid2 V Pillman/Garrison to be excellent matches that no-one saw coming
> 
> I like Ford, Velvet and yet sign Kilynn King just trim some of that Womens Roster though


It's the concept of Dark


----------



## Jman55

rbl85 said:


> You prefer them to use someone super talented to job ?


I'd prefer them to use someone new they want to give a try out or someone who's at least good enough to actually be an effective enhancement talent rather than someone completely useless at least.


----------



## Aedubya

16 matches!?
Gotta be the most packed Dark so far


----------



## ProjectGargano

17 Now!

Was added Panda X-Press vs Jurassic Express...

who tf is Panda X-Press?

Edit: is Super Panda (previous Luchasaurus tag team mate) ant Ultimo Panda.


----------



## JasmineAEW

They just added Jurassic Express vs a tag team called “Panda Xpress.” Anybody heard of them, or is this a put on?


----------



## 3venflow

Looks like a match from Michinoku Pro or Osaka Pro in the late 90s. 

I know Ultimo Panda (the one with the full panda head) wrestled in All Japan Pro-Wrestling last year and is a friend of Jungle Boy. Not sure about his partner Super Panda but a quick check shows he teamed with Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus against Strong Hearts at a DEFY show in January. He also had a singles match against Luchasaurus in another indie last December.

Dark cards remind me of the old WWF Superstars/Challenge tapings where they'd run super-long multiple tapings back to back, nearly entirely comprised of known talent vs. jobber.


----------



## ProjectGargano

JasmineAEW said:


> They just added Jurassic Express vs a tag team called “Panda Xpress.” Anybody heard of them, or is this a put on?
> 
> View attachment 94150


Nop, Super Panda was Luchasaurus Tag Team partner in the indies and they are friends


----------



## One Shed

More animal masks. Jesus.


----------



## RiverFenix

Another match that will be set up on BTE? Adding these matches after the fact - what was the original plan for them? Sammy vs Marko will be set up on Sammy's vlog (along with Avalon vs Fuego).


----------



## El Hammerstone

Oh Jesus Christ, I didn't even realize they added Sammy vs. Marko. lol


----------



## Aedubya

Two Sheds said:


> More animal masks. Jesus.


There haven't been any other animal masks


----------



## Mercian

I could grumble about it but at least the Peoples Hot Dog hasnt returned, so Panda Express is small mercy


----------



## rbl85

Reynolds look better than when he started with AEW


----------



## Shock Street

rbl85 said:


> Reynolds look better than when he started with AEW


Reynolds goes under the radar cuz of Silver, but I think Reynolds has improved a lot in the last year. He looks AND sounds better, its more than can be said for some people who have become too comfortable.


----------



## Thomazbr

I think Jake really started to cut his promos in AEW on the last few episodes of Dark.
I think he used to meander a lot but I dunno if he found his groove or got focused I dunno, but he is cutting some very fun promos.
Archer too, but I can't help but think that Archer feels like a LARPer instead of someone who means what he says.


----------



## rbl85

It's me or Chanel got better ?


----------



## rbl85

really like Jenna and Frost


----------



## RainmakerV2

3 hours? What the fuck?


----------



## One Shed

I could not even try and watch this one. They managed to get almost every garbage talent they have onto one long show.


----------



## JasmineAEW

I didn’t watch all of it, but I made sure to watch Britt Baker’s segment. She and Rebel are so gooood!


----------



## Oracle

Surely there is nobody that sits there and watches this all the way through. 

I literally just skip to the endings to see who won


----------



## DammitChrist

Ricky Starks and Taz continue to be hilarious on commentary together 😂

Someone really needs to upload a compilation of their fun and witty banter on video some day. 

Kudos to Excalibur too since he's been more funny lately.

Anyway, I also LOVED Britt Baker's Waiting Room segment tonight too! I really think that Britt is the best female character that they have on AEW atm. I can definitely see why they wanted her to be the first active woman that they signed 

I'm really looking forward to seeing Britt win a world title some day soon.


----------



## Asuka842

Tay has got some of the best facial expressions and mannerisms. It’s pretty much impossible not to like her.


----------



## SAMCRO

Man what a garbage episode of Dark, most of the time i watch Dark i fastforward and stop and watch a few of the matches on there if say Ricky Starks has a match or Brian Cage, or Thunder Rosa or someone is on there, but man i just kept fastforwarding this episode, just nothing of any value at all on a nearly 3 hour wrestling show. Every match just featured complete nobodies and garbage talent.

I did stop and watch Britt and Tay's segment cause Tay is gorgeous and Britt's entertaining, that was pretty much the only watchable thing on this episode.

Also can someone get confirmation if Rache Chanel used to be a man? Nothing wrong with that, but i'd really like to know for sure, cause this girl, the way she walks and acts just looks like how some dude would act after he got turned into a woman and he thinks this is how you walk and act as a woman. And just facially she looks like she used to be a man, i dunno its bugging me everytime i see her thats all i can think about is did she used to be a guy? I know for sure her hair is a gigantic wig, no way that shits real, Taz even made fun of that.


----------



## 3venflow

Hey, Peter Avalon finally won.


----------



## Aedubya

Asuka842 said:


> Tay has got some of the best facial expressions and mannerisms. It’s pretty much impossible not to like her.


Doesn't wear underwear either...


----------



## CtrlAltDel

I only look forward to The Acclaim on Dark:


----------



## El Hammerstone

I never want to see those panda fucks ever again


----------



## 3venflow

Britt Baker is so damn good on the mic. Her delivery, facial expressions, everything is spot on. She entertains me as a character more than any women's wrestler in the top three promotions.

I only watched that, Avalon's win, and Sydal vs. Angels so far and that match was really good. I think Sydal is low key one of AEW's best signings of late since he can have a decent match with almost anyone.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329093874451505162

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercian

I didnt expect much apart from the odd match but a posiitive from me 

Red Velvet looked very good this week and full of energy and moves 

Despite the stupidity of the beating up segments Roberts/Archer talking was good

Rache channel chain wrestled for two minutes !!!!! Omega take note, KiLynn King looks and wrestles well she is deserving of a place when the roster gets whittled down......

Hybrid2 V Griff & Pillman didnt disappoint, my only problem is Pillman has the look and moves of a star yet he's enhancement talent in AEW

Johnson & Solow V DO 3-4, Actually really good from all four, AEW is far better with actual wrestling than silly skits! 

Sydal V 5 Angels, short and enjoyable, didnt expect anything less, both underrated in AEW good match

Sammi V Marko was superb and credit to both seriously, they meshed well

Did I miss Chaos Theory or they saving them for Dynamite? 

Glad PPA won

Tay Conti, my word, that is one delicious looking lady


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

3venflow said:


> Hey, Peter Avalon finally won.
> 
> View attachment 94227













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee

JasmineAEW said:


> They just added Jurassic Express vs a tag team called “Panda Xpress.” Anybody heard of them, or is this a put on?
> 
> View attachment 94150


Super Panda is a recurring character on BTE.

Although, I think he is more of a raccoon (AKA Trash Panda) than a Panda, which is maybe the joke?


----------



## Shock Street

DammitChrist said:


> Ricky Starks and Taz continue to be hilarious on commentary together 😂


Every time Gunn Club comes out its comedy gold


----------



## Mercian

Shock Street said:


> Every time Gunn Club comes out its comedy gold


"A dream to some, a nightmare to others", Nicol Williamson- Excalibur (1981)


----------



## Shock Street

Mercian said:


> "A dream to some, a nightmare to others", Nicol Williamson- Excalibur (1981)


To be fair Tazz and Ricky Starks are 100% to blame

Also, god damn I love PPA and his new theme is excellent


----------



## fabi1982

Britt segment was very good, not sure why this is on Dark, same with the other skits and non wrestling segments. Who in the blue hell would know why Sky and P10 are fighting on Dynamite, when all the „built“ is happening on Dark?

None of the matches actually interested me, Panda gang wtf? But I like Starks/Taz on commentary, but Ogoho or whatever his name is is just so bad. And with the thick UK accent it is even more of a pile of shit to listen to him...

I terms of time, I guess by February we will have a WM length Dark „which is just too long for one night“...


----------



## Aedubya

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329093874451505162
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who?
Genuinely


----------



## TripleG

I would like the Waiting Room segments more if they didn't pipe in crowd noises and such. That always comes off as low rent (Isn't that right Lilly Singh?)


----------



## El Hammerstone

Can I just point out that putting people in matches with Michael Nakazawa after botching a top rope move, is really putting an unfair amount on pressure on them not to fuck up; it's actually quite cruel.


----------



## DammitChrist

Shock Street said:


> Every time Gunn Club comes out its comedy gold


Man, I couldn’t stop laughing when both members of the Panda Express just slowly collided with each other (on their 2nd attempt since they were trying to squish their victim again like they did last time), stood there awkwardly for a moment afterwards, and everyone on the commentary team just bursted out laughing seconds later  

Seriously, I spent at least 30 seconds last night dying/cracking up as soon as those hilarious events happened 😂


----------



## Shock Street

https://v.redd.it/b83gkdixye161/DASH_1080.mp4?source=fallback



I don't know why the fuck I can't post this as a media link, but it's funny shit. Luther genuinely moves like a PS2 wrestling AI


----------



## ProjectGargano

To anyone that was asking if Raché Chanel used to be a man the answer is no. She used to compete by the name of Rockelle Vaughn and has some experience in the indies.


----------



## thisissting

Tay conte is great how could wwe let her go?! She is a meme machine!


----------



## RiverFenix

ProjectGargano said:


> View attachment 94263
> 
> 
> To anyone that was asking if Raché Chanel used to be a man the answer is no. She used to compete by the name of Rockelle Vaughn and has some experience in the indies.


Still can't work but this would be a better look/gimmick for her. "Rache Chanel" is cringy bad.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Shanna is back in action on Dark this week


----------



## Asuka842

Another win for Red Velvet and KiLynn King most likely, cool.

Lindsay Snow vs. Ivelisse is potentially interesting.


----------



## 3venflow

The full card:

1. Tesha Price vs. Shanna
2. Adam Priest & Sean Maluta vs. Best Friends
3. Griff Garrison & Brian Pillman Jr. vs. Cezar Bononi & Ryzin
4. Danny Limelight vs. Brandon Cutler
5. Stu Grayson & Evil Uno vs. Baron Black & Fuego del Sol
6. Leva Bates vs. Alex Gracia
7. Matt Sydal vs. Aaron Solow
8. KTB vs. Shawn Spears
9. Angel Fashion, VSK & Shawn Donavan vs. Gunn Club
10. George South & Bobby Wayward vs. The Acclaimed
11. Alan '5' Angels & 10 vs. Jurassic Express vs. Sonny Kiss & Joey Janela
12. Jon Cruz vs. Peter Avalon
13. KiLynn King vs. Katalina Perez
14. Lindsay Snow vs. Ivelisse
15. Lady Frost vs. Red Velvet
16. Chaos Project vs. Alex Chamberlain & Seth Gargis
17. Ricky Starks vs. Damian Fenrir


----------



## Pablo Escobar

3venflow said:


> The full card:
> 
> 1. Tesha Price vs. Shanna
> 2. Adam Priest & Sean Maluta vs. Best Friends
> 3. Griff Garrison & Brian Pillman Jr. vs. Cezar Bononi & Ryzin
> 4. Danny Limelight vs. Brandon Cutler
> 5. Stu Grayson & Evil Uno vs. Baron Black & Fuego del Sol
> 6. Leva Bates vs. Alex Gracia
> 7. Matt Sydal vs. Aaron Solow
> 8. KTB vs. Shawn Spears
> 9. Angel Fashion, VSK & Shawn Donavan vs. Gunn Club
> 10. George South & Bobby Wayward vs. The Acclaimed
> 11. Alan '5' Angels & 10 vs. Jurassic Express vs. Sonny Kiss & Joey Janela
> 12. Jon Cruz vs. Peter Avalon
> 13. KiLynn King vs. Katalina Perez
> 14. Lindsay Snow vs. Ivelisse
> 15. Lady Frost vs. Red Velvet
> 16. Chaos Project vs. Alex Chamberlain & Seth Gargis
> 17. Ricky Starks vs. Damian Fenrir


Can someone who likes Dark; explain what the appeal is? LItterally nothing on this show matters. Why spend 2-3 hours watching dark over something like MLW, ROH, Impact, NJPW, etc? I'd argue you even have more talent than in the others promotions as well. 

Thanks


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Shawn Spears is the pride and soul of AEW Dark lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

Pablo Escobar said:


> Can someone who likes Dark; explain what the appeal is? LItterally nothing on this show matters. Why spend 2-3 hours watching dark over something like MLW, ROH, Impact, NJPW, etc? I'd argue you even have more talent than in the others promotions as well.
> 
> Thanks


It doesn't really. They are dark matches that fans are allowed to watch with a few storylines here and there (Cutler vs. Avalon has been well done for a jobber feud). It also pads the win-loss records for when many of these guys get into a bigger program.

It has been effective in allowing AEW to test and then sign some promising talent, such as Top Flight and The Acclaimed. But I won't sit through cards of this length, I wait for the individual uploads on YouTube to pick and choose. Some of the talent on Dark should never be near a national TV show, but there have been some gems appear like Griff Garrison who has plenty of potential.

The new second show will be more narrative-driven I assume, and Dark will continue in its current format but perhaps with fewer matches since guys like Spears would be shifted regularly to the second show.


----------



## Pablo Escobar

It'll be interesting to see what AEW does with a second show. Hopefully they don't burn out their fan base; with watering down the content. Maybe it will all work out... I get Dark is not for everyone... I'm just surprised it gets 300-400K views on YT for a show; that literally has weight in the wrestling world. Impact has a regular time slot and they only get about 100-150K. MLW gets 50-75K on YT. Are 3 hours of squash matches with random talent that appealing?

I just find it odd; that i (for the most part) really enjoy Dynamite; but can't stand Dark. Oddly enough; i enjoy seeing new talent... but it's just very predictable on who will win.. and just nothing at stake.


----------



## RiverFenix

1. Tesha Price vs. Shanna - Interesting the low key bring Shanna back like this. I guess she was never a big deal. Good to have her back though, a good hand miodcarder for the womens division. Joins Serena in that regard. 

2. Adam Priest & Sean Maluta vs. Best Friends - Could be a good match here as Priest has been decent and Maluta has been around for awhile. When will he realize it's not going to happen with his current lack of character though and try something new with his presentation? 

3. Griff Garrison & Brian Pillman Jr. vs. Cezar Bononi & Ryzin - I can't stand Ryzin, but interested in Bononi vs Garrinson encounters in this match. 

4. Danny Limelight vs. Brandon Cutler - Limelite has impressed - will be interested to see him in singles. But I can't watch Cutler matches. 

5. Stu Grayson & Evil Uno vs. Baron Black & Fuego del Sol - Fuego is better against bigger wrestlers where he can bump for them. He and Grayson could be interesting though as Stu is very physical. Baron Black is a guy I think should be signed. 

6. Leva Bates vs. Alex Gracia - This gonna be bad. 

7. Matt Sydal vs. Aaron Solow - Could be match of the night. Solow is good. He just needs a character hook and should try things. 

8. KTB vs. Shawn Spears - KTB reeks "Indie" to me. Bring back Warhorse to jobber tag with him on Dark or something. 

9. Angel Fashion, VSK & Shawn Donavan vs. Gunn Club - I will skip. 

10. George South & Bobby Wayward vs. The Acclaimed - I believe debuts for both South and Wayward? Definitely the latter though maybe South has appeared before. George South Jr seems to legit be the son of George South and not a gimmick, also been wrestling for 20 years and might have retired in 2015.

11. Alan '5' Angels & 10 vs. Jurassic Express vs. Sonny Kiss & Joey Janela - Jurassic Express is being wasted right now. How many times have the wrestled Joey and Sonny lately. And it's not like they have good chemistry. I couldn't care less about them right now. If AEW has a dog house I'd guess one of them is in it. 

12. Jon Cruz vs. Peter Avalon - Another Jon Cruz match. Why have him pull double duty? 

13. KiLynn King vs. Katalina Perez - Kilynn picking up wins. Does this mean she has signed?

14. Lindsay Snow vs. Ivelisse - I can't remember a Ivie match I've liked. They're so clunky because it looks like she is uncooperative in them. Snow has a different look for the division and is solid, but Rosa and now Ivie does her no favors. 

15. Lady Frost vs. Red Velvet - 

16. Chaos Project vs. Alex Chamberlain & Seth Gargis - I like Chamberlain as a physical veteran enhancement guy. I can't watch Luther matches though. What happened to gimmicked names - "Seth Gargis" isn't putting asses in seats. 

17. Ricky Starks vs. Damian Fenrir - "Damian Fenrir" see "Seth Gargis". Always interested in Starks matches against developmentals to get a gauge on the enhancement guy.


----------



## JBLGOAT

Like Shawn Spears and Ricky Starks need more squash matches..... Alan Angels and 10 need the win and they got tossed into a multiman match.....

Good to see lots of undercard people. Though these undercard guys need to start feuding with each other rather than just building up the record. Then give the loser of the feud some jobbers to bounce back.


----------



## oglop44

Pablo Escobar said:


> Can someone who likes Dark; explain what the appeal is? LItterally nothing on this show matters. Why spend 2-3 hours watching dark over something like MLW, ROH, Impact, NJPW, etc? I'd argue you even have more talent than in the others promotions as well.
> 
> Thanks


Honestly the main reason I watch it every week is Tazz and Excalibur on commentary. They know when to be serious, when to sell the angle and also when to have a laugh (which is often btw with all these comedy jobbers).

Sprinkling in the odd feud and the chance to see the next wave of talent pre-dynamite is fun too

Edit: I never watch it in 1 sitting btw, I spread it out over 3 or 4 days


----------



## Mercian

Pablo Escobar said:


> Can someone who likes Dark; explain what the appeal is? LItterally nothing on this show matters. Why spend 2-3 hours watching dark over something like MLW, ROH, Impact, NJPW, etc? I'd argue you even have more talent than in the others promotions as well.
> 
> Thanks


It's somewhat wasted, I dont know if its there to bump up someones win/loss or simply to give AEW talent a workout every few weeks 

Dont get me wrong I love a squash match but many of these are far too competitive and too long

Dark could be used a lot more to develop lower card feuds and angles and definitely the Womens divsion, I mean even Cutler/Avalon has been very over with this forum at least

There is some serious talent even the mid/lower end, Sammi v Pillman jr, Trent v say MJF, even something weird like Archer v Luther


----------



## 304418

Alright_Mate said:


> Shanna is back in action on Dark this week


I’m legit surprised that AEW didn’t have Shanna come out on Dynamite to position herself as the next challenger of Shida. Its not like she could not make a return on the show and still work a match on Dark. Instead AEW chose Abadon.

Its good to have Shanna back in any capacity.


----------



## thisissting

oglop44 said:


> Honestly the main reason I watch it every week is Tazz and Excalibur on commentary. They know when to be serious, when to sell the angle and also when to have a laugh (which is often btw with all these comedy jobbers).
> 
> Sprinkling in the odd feud and the chance to see the next wave of talent pre-dynamite is fun too
> 
> Edit: I never watch it in 1 sitting btw, I spread it out over 3 or 4 days


Surely they have to bump taz from all commentary now after he choked out an EVP on the main show. Have to have some kind of consistency in storyline! Although we get schiavone super kicked and he turns up the next week like it was nothing avd still blowing smoke up the bucks ass. Hope he isn't gone as him and starks are good on commentary.


----------



## CM Buck

thisissting said:


> Surely they have to bump taz from all commentary now after he choked out an EVP on the main show. Have to have some kind of consistency in storyline! Although we get schiavone super kicked and he turns up the next week like it was nothing avd still blowing smoke up the bucks ass. Hope he isn't gone as him and starks are good on commentary.


Technically the bucks are his boss. Or a higher up. If they will kick him over nothing if he bad mouths them on commentary his libel to take a meltzer lol


----------



## Shock Street

3venflow said:


> It doesn't really. They are dark matches that fans are allowed to watch with a few storylines here and there (Cutler vs. Avalon has been well done for a jobber feud). It also pads the win-loss records for when many of these guys get into a bigger program.
> 
> It has been effective in allowing AEW to test and then sign some promising talent, such as Top Flight and The Acclaimed. But I won't sit through cards of this length, I wait for the individual uploads on YouTube to pick and choose. Some of the talent on Dark should never be near a national TV show, but there have been some gems appear like Griff Garrison who has plenty of potential.
> 
> The new second show will be more narrative-driven I assume, and Dark will continue in its current format but perhaps with fewer matches since guys like Spears would be shifted regularly to the second show.


I imagine Dark will go back to its old format once they're allowed to regularly have crowds and aren't always filming in Daily's Place anymore. If we ever get to that point, it feels like it's never going to happen at this rate!


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333836348315283457


----------



## Prosper

Shock Street said:


> I imagine Dark will go back to its old format once they're allowed to regularly have crowds and aren't always filming in Daily's Place anymore. If we ever get to that point, it feels like it's never going to happen at this rate!


I'm thinking next Summer. Vaccines will start to be distributed this December so we will hopefully have our live crowds back in the next 8 months.


----------



## Aedubya

Did that guy mean to say that khan said "seriously" ?


----------



## thisissting

Hmm so taz chokes out the evp the week before and is back on dark no problem doing commentary? OK! I realise they are taped the week before etc but surely taz should be off of commentary for a while for the sake of the storyline?


----------



## thisissting

Interesting narrative in that first match with spears and skye coming in. Interested to see how that develops.


----------



## RiverFenix

thisissting said:


> Hmm so taz chokes out the evp the week before and is back on dark no problem doing commentary? OK! I realise they are taped the week before etc but surely taz should be off of commentary for a while for the sake of the storyline?


The EVP is also an active wrestler. And Taz manages three wrestlers currently wrestling/feuding with Cody. Cody might also accept he crossed the line with the Hook training with NF mention.


----------



## thisissting

This guy Danny limelight is decent jobber.


----------



## thisissting

Tesha Price has potential and good to see shanna back although she looks well out of shape. Not seen that tiger suplex before nice move.


----------



## rbl85

thisissting said:


> Tesha Price has potential and good to see shanna back* although she looks well out of shape*. Not seen that tiger suplex before nice move.


Uh no she was already like that before the covid, you know having a little belly does not equal "out of shape".....

It's wrestling not a freaking beauty contest.....

Are Io Shirai, Asuka out of shape because they don't have abs ?

To finish Price is just horrible.


----------



## thisissting

rbl85 said:


> Uh no she was already like that before the covid, you know having a little belly does not equal "out of shape".....
> 
> It's wrestling not a freaking beauty contest.....
> 
> Are Io Shirai, Asuka out of shape because they don't have abs ?
> 
> To finish Price is just horrible.


She is definitely not in great shape for her age. At least jericho has age as an excuse. Good talent though shanna just needs to improve the look a bit.


----------



## rbl85

thisissting said:


> She is definitely not in great shape for her age. At least jericho has age as an excuse. Good talent though shanna just needs to improve the look a bit.


It's a wrestling show, not a beauty contest....

And sorry but you must have really high standard to think that Shanna don't look good.


----------



## thisissting

rbl85 said:


> It's a wrestling show, not a beauty contest....
> 
> And sorry but you must have really high standard to think that Shanna don't look good.


Looking good is part of the resume to be a star unless it's your gimmick to be out of shape. Hogan macho sting Austin taker HHH Michaels Hart Orton cena none of whom I remember turning up with a belly. If you want to be a mid carder who puts over the top talent then OK. Think it's the missing link and she could be a champ otherwise can't see it. Image is part of wrestling whether you like it or not.


----------



## rbl85

thisissting said:


> Looking good is part of the resume to be a star unless it's your gimmick to be out of shape. Hogan macho sting Austin taker *HHH *Michaels Hart Orton cena none of whom I remember turning up with a belly. If you want to be a mid carder who puts over the top talent then OK. Think it's the missing link and she could be a champ otherwise can't see it. Image is part of wrestling whether you like it or not.


LOL

Also sorry to let you know that those guys were not only drinking water.


----------



## Mercian

Horrible, well sort of, just another two hours plus of pointless confrontations

Is this show merely put together to even out Win/loss records? 

The Co-main event was Lady Frost V Red Velvet! Poor RV hasnt even made despite being signed to the AEW roster page on their website 

Speaking of looking god Anna Jay looks better this week in a Ladies singlet than longs

I have a feeling George South is third generation?


----------



## ProjectGargano

I only saw 3 matches yet, but Danny Limelight looks solid!


----------



## Aedubya

Lady Frosts booty has seriously caught my attention these past 2 shows


----------



## Shock Street

I don't understand why they're building up Cutler and Avalon, their whole loser thing was the appeal. I really like Avalon as an entertainer, but don't pull a QT and try to make him win serious matches please.


----------



## Prosper

Man I love Red Velvet.


----------



## El Hammerstone

I really hope they're not looking to eventually feature Leva Bates more on Dynamite, because she is not good at all, never has been. I've taken a liking to this Lady Frost though.


----------



## JBLGOAT

El Hammerstone said:


> I really hope they're not looking to eventually feature Leva Bates more on Dynamite, because she is not good at all, never has been. I've taken a liking to this Lady Frost though.


Her strikes did look sloppy.


----------



## Geeee

I think they should do Leyla Hirsch vs Mel on Dark with Leyla winning. This match will be shit but the visual will be fantastic


----------



## ProjectGargano

I Know that dark is on Youtube but are we supposed to watch dark or Impact at Tuesday?


----------



## taker1986

ProjectGargano said:


> I Know that dark is on Youtube but are we supposed to watch dark or Impact at Tuesday?


Tony Khan should move Dark back 1 hour this week so the 2nd hour of Dark doesn't interfere with the first hour of impact. Either that or it's a trimmed card of 7 or 8 matches instead of the 15 matches we've been getting over the last few weeks.


----------



## CM Buck

ProjectGargano said:


> I Know that dark is on Youtube but are we supposed to watch dark or Impact at Tuesday?


Either way i watch both. Cause I'm sad


----------



## Mercian

Yeah me also and its a good thing, I havent watched Impact in ages and now Wrestling is giving me a reason to broaden my horizons

There is a beauty of having Dark on YouTube and the use of a slider


----------



## CM Buck

Mercian said:


> Yeah me also and its a good thing, I havent watched Impact in ages and now Wrestling is giving me a reason to broaden my horizons
> 
> There is a beauty of having Dark on YouTube and the use of a slider


YouTube has a slider? I thought only daily motion had that feature


----------



## ProjectGargano

Anyone saw that Baron Black and Fuego del Sol tag? wtf was that?


----------



## ProjectGargano

We have to be honest that Luther and Serpentico thing is stupid but funny as hell.


----------



## 3venflow

Next week's Dark lineup:

1. Shawn Dean, Sean Maluta & Ryzin vs. Gunn Club
2. 10 vs. Aaron Solow
3. Peter Avalon vs. Louie Valle
4. Baron Black vs. Sonny Kiss
5. Brian Cage vs. Danny Limelight
6. Sotheara Chhun & VSK vs. The Hybrid2
7. Jon Cruz & Michael Nakazawa vs. The Acclaimed
8. Diamante vs. Tesha Price
9. Colt Cabana & Alex Reynolds vs. Varsity Blondes
10. Falco & Mike Magnum vs. Jurassic Express
11. Freya States vs. Shanna
12. Fuego del Sol vs. Brandon Cutler
13. Alex Gracia vs. Nyla Rose
14. Skyler Moore vs. Ivelisse
15. Big Swole vs. Lindsay Snow
16. Red Velvet vs. Dani Jordyn


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Next week's Dark lineup:
> 
> 1. Shawn Dean, Sean Maluta & Ryzin vs. Gunn Club
> 2. 10 vs. Aaron Solow
> 3. Peter Avalon vs. Louie Valle
> 4. Baron Black vs. Sonny Kiss
> 5. Brian Cage vs. Danny Limelight
> 6. Sotheara Chhun & VSK vs. The Hybrid2
> 7. Jon Cruz & Michael Nakazawa vs. The Acclaimed
> 8. Diamante vs. Tesha Price
> 9. Colt Cabana & Alex Reynolds vs. Varsity Blondes
> 10. Falco & Mike Magnum vs. Jurassic Express
> 11. Freya States vs. Shanna
> 12. Fuego del Sol vs. Brandon Cutler
> 13. Alex Gracia vs. Nyla Rose
> 14. Skyler Moore vs. Ivelisse
> 15. Big Swole vs. Lindsay Snow
> 16. Red Velvet vs. Dani Jordyn


Debuts of Chhun, Falco, Mike Magnum and Freya States.

I heard well of Chhun.


----------



## Aedubya

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1335268422452572162The new music is banging!! Who is it?
I miss being able to go to Berlin for a techno rinsing session lol


----------



## Mercian

So not going up against IMPACT then? 

This Tuesday, we have a huge card including new debuts, a big 6-man tag and 16 matches that are thrown together without rhyme or reason 

At least Ricky Starks is entertaining and talented, serious questions do anyone give a flying about any single member of the Gunn Club? they seem to have a residency on Dark every bloody week

So Im watching for Red Velvet's beauty (Although she wrestled awesomely last time), Angelico's dance, a Brian Cage squash and what looks like main event Varisty Blondes V Cabana and Reynolds

Not a lot to shout about


----------



## JBLGOAT

They have the roster depth that these undercard guys can go against each other just try to keep everybody over 50/50 records.

to be fair I think 9/16 of these guys have below 50/50 records.


----------



## famicommander

16 matches? Glad everybody is getting work but I ain't sitting through 16 freaking matches on a B show.


----------



## thisissting

Brian cage really stands out here surely he should be on Dynamite every week. I think part of the problem is he has the same terminator gimmick as omega. From what I saw in impact I would possibly put him down as a better all round talent than omega. Imagine if he could talk like Scott steiner dude would draw some money.


----------



## thisissting

When are we going to see fuegos famous tornado ddt that cody keeps building. I reckon QT is going to sell for him in a few weeks time.


----------



## thisissting

Fucking hell 6 women's matches I'm going to have to invoke one of cornettes fast forward rules for sure!


----------



## thisissting

I'd like see how much talent 10 has. He looks jacked at the moment. Could do well if he can cut a promo.


----------



## Cult03

Marko Stunt is a really fucking good singer. Keep him out of the ring and on a guitar and there would be far less complaints.


----------



## 3venflow

Cult03 said:


> Marko Stunt is a really fucking good singer. Keep him out of the ring and on a guitar and there would be far less complaints.


He really is, damn. I wonder if they can turn this into a gimmick somehow... like heel boy band singer or whatever.


----------



## Klitschko

Cult03 said:


> Marko Stunt is a really fucking good singer. Keep him out of the ring and on a guitar and there would be far less complaints.


I was like what the fuck when I heard him sing. I was expecting some comedy segment. 

Also the Brian Cage squash was great.


----------



## Geeee

The Varsity Blondes theme song is a certified bop.


----------



## Shock Street

Taz and his hatred for Gunn Club fucking kills me every week


----------



## Moonlight_drive

Skipped throught it. First time I saw that Swole lady. My god, she is bad.


----------



## fabi1982

Marko Stunt singing was the best thing of the show, so was the whole Waiting Room segment. I am a fan of Stunt now!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Max Caster is gonna be a star


----------



## DammitChrist

Where was Ricky Starks last night on commentary?

I think his funny banter with Taz is among the best consistent highlights on AEW Dark


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DammitChrist said:


> Where was Ricky Starks last night on commentary?
> 
> I think his funny banter with Taz is among the best consistent highlights on AEW Dark


I've been a bit behind / but when did Agogo join commentary

ps> the laughs Taz and Ex was having during Acclaim v Naka / Snakeman was pretty funny - I chuckled along too


----------



## Geeee

I don't really get why Serpentico is Serpentico and John Cruz. That's super Indy LOL


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Geeee said:


> I don't really get why Serpentico is Serpentico and John Cruz. That's super Indy LOL


don't question Snakeman


----------



## Geeee

LifeInCattleClass said:


> don't question Snakeman


Maybe Tony Khan doesn't know they are the same person and he's paying him twice


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Geeee said:


> Maybe Tony Khan doesn't know they are the same person and he's paying him twice


that would be epic


----------



## ProjectGargano

I said it last week and now i will say it again, Limelight is very good.


----------



## Mercian

Oh I can pray that TH2 take the tag titles off the Young Bucks tomorrow 

"I hate Angelico's dancing more than I hate Donald Trump" -Jim Cornette, seriously Jim that sort of hate is what makes a great heel 

We cant have tag champions who enjoy looking at each others Dicks 



Red Velvet looked lovely but her match was a little sloppy than last time I saw, might be opponent as her in ring has looked better

Ivelisse, it might be a comparison but she could be AEW's Lita, more talented by far IMO


----------



## Shock Street

Mercian said:


> "I hate Angelico's dancing more than I hate Donald Trump" -Jim Cornette, seriously Jim that sort of hate is what makes a great heel


They're like living Monster energy drinks, I love to hate em

Also, shoutout to Taz's commentary at the beginning of that match. "If I danced like that at my wedding I'd be over like rover", LMAO


----------



## DammitChrist

LifeInCattleClass said:


> *I've been a bit behind / but when did Agogo join commentary*[/B]
> 
> ps> the laughs Taz and Ex was having during Acclaim v Naka / Snakeman was pretty funny - I chuckled along too


Oh, Anthony Ogogo joined commentary for AEW Dark about 2 months ago.


----------



## rbl85

Mercian said:


> Oh I can pray that TH2 take the tag titles off the Young Bucks tomorrow
> 
> "I hate Angelico's dancing more than I hate Donald Trump" -Jim Cornette, seriously Jim that sort of hate is what makes a great heel
> 
> We cant have tag champions who enjoy looking at each others Dicks
> 
> 
> 
> Red Velvet looked lovely but her match was a little sloppy than last time I saw, might be opponent as her in ring has looked better
> 
> Ivelisse, it might be a comparison but she could be AEW's Lita, more talented by far IMO


Velvet only have 4 years of in-ring experience and Jordyn only 3.


----------



## El Hammerstone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338288226998640640
I'll be watching for Bear Country


----------



## $Dolladrew$

El Hammerstone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338288226998640640
> I'll be watching for Bear Country


I seen bear country beat butcher and blade on the indys was a good match I truly hope they get signed solid big boy team.


----------



## 3venflow

Here's Bear Country vs. Butcher & Blade from Beyond.

They're my kinda team... two hosses. I've been hoping AEW adds more big man teams, but do they have any space left at all for tag teams?


----------



## JBLGOAT

God damn another Ricky Starks match! GTFO.

The roster is stacked enough that they don't have to protect the undercard. Does Brandon Cutler really need to be on a streak?


----------



## Erik.

Look forward to it.


----------



## El Hammerstone

AEW needs to be on the lookout for a potential Ben Carter situation with Bear Country


----------



## $Dolladrew$

El Hammerstone said:


> AEW needs to be on the lookout for a potential Ben Carter situation with Bear Country


Carter only signed to nxt so he could work in the UK though its not really a talent snipe like reported.


----------



## Mercian

Tay Conti and Anna Jay  Waching for the wrong reasons?

Endless squash matches again

Ricky Starks cant have had as many squash matches as Lucha Express? 

Does Brandon Cutler even need to be with AEW?


----------



## ProjectGargano

I think that are a few matches that will be great:

Chhun vs Starks
Bear Country vs Dark Order 
Sydal vs Limelight

This will be awesome.


----------



## Cult03

Another from my original list. Dark wouldn't exist if it wasn't for that list. Bear Country will impress a lot of you. My worry is which variation of The Dark Order is going to defeat them? Either way it's going to look terrible having these 2 beast being beaten by anyone in the Dark Order.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Cult03 said:


> Another from my original list. Dark wouldn't exist if it wasn't for that list. Bear Country will impress a lot of you. My worry is which variation of The Dark Order is going to defeat them? Either way it's going to look terrible having these 2 beast being beaten by anyone in the Dark Order.


Lol


----------



## Cult03

Brandon Cutler no sold every single move he received in that match. 

Ricky Starks is a superstar


----------



## Thomazbr

Bear Country would a good pick for AEW. The roster needs two big fat dudes.

Also Uno & Stu are a fucking great tag team. I love seeing them work. They work really smart. They can follow the spotfests with the best of them but their grounded heel work is very fun. Stu is a beast and Uno is the perfect smart stooge with some really fun and smart blind tags.


----------



## Cult03

ProjectGargano said:


> Lol


I am being funny but nobody was talking about a lot of these guys before I posted their names on both here and Twitter when Cody asked for his deep dive list.

So far Anthony Bowens, Ricky Starks, Will Hobbs, Benjamin Carter, Bear Country, Lindsay Snow, Jennacide, Red Velvett, Terrell and Terrence Dudley, VSK and Warhose have all debuted and been pretty much loved by everyone. I hope they take more people from it.

Also Bear Country are probably being signed by a major company as we speak


----------



## Thomazbr

I dunno about Warhorse my dude.


----------



## Cult03

Thomazbr said:


> I dunno about Warhorse my dude.


Has a pretty big indie following and wasn't able to show off his actual mic work, which is what built that following. But that's one from my list that wasn't enjoyed by pretty much everyone.


----------



## RiverFenix

Ricky Starks vs. Sotheara Chhun - Chhun throws a good punch. Kid is decent, needs more time on indies.
Stu Grayson & Evil Uno vs. Bear Country - Wasn't impressed with Bear Country to be honest. I'd pass on signing them.
Shawn Dean & Fuego Del Sol vs. Jurassic Express - Shawn Dean isn't a flyer - don't try it my dude. Looked close to killing himself at times.
Danny Limelight vs. Matt Sydal - Sydal can work, but gives me no reason to care about him.
AEW Women’s Champion Hikaru Shida vs. Kilynn King - Hoped for more from King here TBH. Shida elevated lesser women.
Tay Conti vs. Freya States - Tay looked good.

AEW women's matches (especially on DARK, but also on MR) look too choreographed. Also lack smoothness that men's matches have and most WWE women's matches have now. Maybe it comes down to ring time, and lack of it now or something. I notice that a lot of the AEW Dark women wrestle men on the indies (looking up their stuff on youtube) - I wonder if that is a mistake and sort of exposes them when in the ring with other women and and up lacking chemistry - it's like two follow dancers being paired to to dance together.


----------



## Geeee

Bear Bronson (I think he was the strong ass mother fucker with the red beard?) is like 10x better than the other Bear was

Also, Grayson lifting the one dude who was twice his size was wowwww


----------



## Thomazbr

Geeee said:


> Bear Bronson (I think he was the strong ass mother fucker with the red beard?) is like 10x better than the other Bear was
> 
> Also, Grayson lifting the one dude who was twice his size was wowwww


That dude was at least three Stu's weight wise tbh.


----------



## RiverFenix

Geeee said:


> Bear Bronson (I think he was the strong ass mother fucker with the red beard?) is like 10x better than the other Bear was
> 
> Also, Grayson lifting the one dude who was twice his size was wowwww


Bear Boulder is the bigger one with the reddish beard. The "smaller" one is Bronson, and is/was trained by Create-a-pro school.


----------



## Mercian

Anna Jay looked amazing, absolute beaut, however she plays her character superbly also and her work given her inexperience is good also, they rightfully kept her strong by keeping this short, a major thumbs up
God knows what goes on with Dark Order but Colt Cabana was funny

I definitely want to see the Acclaimed be more edgy, the rap was so clean cut, I want these guys as hated as the Gangstas, they have something, over long squashes isnt the way


----------



## RiverFenix

Nothing says "ganstas" about The Acclaimed. They're much more "DJ Jazzy Jeff and The Fresh Prince" type. Still not sure what the non Max Caster guy adds. And usually the mouth has the muscle, whereas in this pairing Max is the bigger guy as well.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Stu / Uno is criminally underrated 

Bear Country was fun too - especially the big red beard guy


----------



## Erik.

The Acclaimed are awesome to be honest. That's been my favourite part of DARK. Seeing these people I've just never seen or heard before and seeing them develop into something.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> The Acclaimed are awesome to be honest. That's been my favourite part of DARK. Seeing these people I've just never seen or heard before and seeing them develop into something.


I am all in on The Acclaimed

the little downwards 2' hand gesture - the works

Max is gonna be a star for sure - I was already onboard with him after his diss track on Spears way back when - like a real 'Fresh Prince' vibe


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I am all in on The Acclaimed
> 
> the little downwards 2' hand gesture - the works
> 
> Max is gonna be a star for sure - I was already onboard with him after his diss track on Spears way back when - like a real 'Fresh Prince' vibe


I was a little worried for Max - I was sold on the Spears diss track but the match wasn't the greatest and a few other raps didn't quite work for me. 

But being in a tag team was a brilliant move. Allows him to flourish without the modern fan overanalysing criticism everyone gets nowadays


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> I was a little worried for Max - I was sold on the Spears diss track but the match wasn't the greatest and a few other raps didn't quite work for me.
> 
> But being in a tag team was a brilliant move. Allows him to flourish without the modern fan overanalysing criticism everyone gets nowadays


for sure the tag team helps - I think you're right - he's not good enough on his own yet

but he looks, I dunno - just taller and more toned now as well - more imposing

he didn't before. Dude has all the tools for a good run 2 years down the line


----------



## thisissting

Thomazbr said:


> Bear Country would a good pick for AEW. The roster needs two big fat dudes.
> 
> Also Uno & Stu are a fucking great tag team. I love seeing them work. They work really smart. They can follow the spotfests with the best of them but their grounded heel work is very fun. Stu is a beast and Uno is the perfect smart stooge with some really fun and smart blind tags.


Totally agree with this and the match was great. Like heavy machinery with no goofy wwe stuff thrown in. Uno is brilliant does everything perfectly and grayson is decent too. Rather watch all these guys than the young bucks.

The grayson carry and bears piggy back cannon ball thing in the corner were great spots.


----------



## thisissting

Cult03 said:


> I am being funny but nobody was talking about a lot of these guys before I posted their names on both here and Twitter when Cody asked for his deep dive list.
> 
> So far Anthony Bowens, Ricky Starks, Will Hobbs, Benjamin Carter, Bear Country, Lindsay Snow, Jennacide, Red Velvett, Terrell and Terrence Dudley, VSK and Warhose have all debuted and been pretty much loved by everyone. I hope they take more people from it.
> 
> Also Bear Country are probably being signed by a major company as we speak


Yeah it's all down to you dude. Tony Khan sends his thanks.

Not so hot on Castor? I think him and starks will be the biggest stars aew have found. I'd like to see if he can cut a promo live on the hoof rather than a pre written rap. If he can then he could be huge.


----------



## thisissting

Thomazbr said:


> I dunno about Warhorse my dude.


He looked look like backyard legion of doom cosplay goof and was possibly the worst of any of the new talent iv seen who actually weren't meant to be jobbers. I'd give him one more chance but even cody couldnt maje him look good. Like watching rik moranis playing a wrestler.


----------



## thisissting

Loved the spot with spears going through the waiting room wall.


----------



## Cult03

thisissting said:


> Yeah it's all down to you dude. Tony Khan sends his thanks.
> 
> Not so hot on Castor? I think him and starks will be the biggest stars aew have found. I'd like to see if he can cut a promo live on the hoof rather than a pre written rap. If he can then he could be huge.


You can act like I am being serious all you want but I am just glad this company is showcasing talent I enjoy watching. 

Caster wasn't on my list, but I enjoy him also. Even though Kaz did his gimmick even better tonight. Way to bury your talent AEW.


----------



## Cult03

thisissting said:


> He looked look like backyard legion of doom cosplay goof and was possibly the worst of any of the new talent iv seen who actually weren't meant to be jobbers. I'd give him one more chance but even cody couldnt maje him look good. Like watching rik moranis playing a wrestler.


Warhorse is a parody on old school wrestlers that has gained a large IWC following for some hilarious promos. I named him in my list because I thought AEW fans enjoyed parody wrestling. Unfortunately they just threw him into a match without backstory (something AEW loves to do with debutants) and did not focus on his strengths.


----------



## K4L318

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> *AEW women's matches (especially on DARK, but also on MR) look too choreographed*. Also lack smoothness that men's matches have and most WWE women's matches have now. Maybe it comes down to ring time, and lack of it now or something. I notice that a lot of the AEW Dark women wrestle men on the indies (looking up their stuff on youtube) - I wonder if that is a mistake and sort of exposes them when in the ring with other women and and up lacking chemistry - it's like two follow dancers being paired to to dance together.


nah, Swole and Leva just really not dat clean.


----------



## 3venflow

Someone should gif Scorpio throwing Spears through the set. Pretty funny/cool moment.


----------



## thisissting

Yeah that was hilarious.


----------



## 3venflow

Dark lineup for next week featuring Miro and Thunder Rosa! Fairly interesting card by Dark standards.

1. Colt Cabana, 5 & 10 vs. Fuego del Sol, Aaron Solow & Ray Jaz
2. Peter Avalon vs. Mike Verna
3. Bear Country vs. Jurassic Express
4. Rey Fenix vs. Danny Limelight
5. Lee Johnson vs. Stu Grayson
6. Kilynn King vs. Alex Gracia
7. Sonny Kiss vs. Miro
8. Madi Wrenkowski vs. Leyla Hirsch
9. Thunder Rosa vs. Jazmin Allure
10. Matt Sydal vs. Serpentico
11. Tesha Price vs. Nyla Rose
12. Terrence & Terrell Hughes vs. Gunn Club
13. Vertvixen vs. Red Velvet

Plus: The Waiting Room with Serena Deeb


----------



## RiverFenix

Madi, Jazmin and Vertivixen are all from Thunder Rosa's school (Rodney Mack's school actually where Rosa is a head trainer). Ray Jaz seems to be the only debuting male indie this set. D-Von Dudley's sons vs Billy Gunn's sons is interesting for that fact only (assuming it's Colton and Austin wrestling). Hopefully Jurassic Express is Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy and Bear Mountain doesn't have to sell for Marko. 

Dark Order wrestles every taping they're at. Uno faces Dustin Rhodes on Dynamite so Grayson works singles match on Dark. Man, Miro is going to look bad against Kiss - Sonny is a piss poor worker and wrestles the style (and capability) of a early 2000's WWE Diva wrestler.


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Madi, Jazmin and Vertivixen are all from Thunder Rosa's school (Rodney Mack's school actually where Rosa is a head trainer). Ray Jaz seems to be the only debuting male indie this set. D-Von Dudley's sons vs Billy Gunn's sons is interesting for that fact only (assuming it's Colton and Austin wrestling). Hopefully Jurassic Express is Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy and Bear Mountain doesn't have to sell for Marko.
> 
> Dark Order wrestles every taping they're at. Uno faces Dustin Rhodes on Dynamite so Grayson works singles match on Dark. Man, Miro is going to look bad against Kiss - Sonny is a piss poor worker and wrestles the style (and capability) of a early 2000's WWE Diva wrestler.


Mike Verna is debuting too


----------



## JBLGOAT

I put the matches in italics that I think are total mismatches.

1. Colt Cabana, 5 & 10 vs. Fuego del Sol, Aaron Solow & Ray Jaz

*5/10/Colt need wins*

2. Peter Avalon vs. Mike Verna

*Peter Avalon is on a streak? Why????? This storyline needs to go somewhere.*

3. _Bear Country vs. Jurassic Express_

*Jurassic Express need to stop facing jobbers and go somewhere.*

4. _Rey Fenix vs. Danny Limelight_

*I wish OC would interrupt this match and we would see Rey versus OC II.*

5. _Lee Johnson vs. Stu Grayson_

*Hopefully Lee Johnson gets some story out of this.*

6. Kilynn King vs. Alex Gracia

*Of course she needs wins.*
7. Sonny Kiss vs. Miro

*OC needs wins not Miro since Miro is sure to win this feud.*

8. Madi Wrenkowski vs. Leyla Hirsch

*Gotta establish herself.*

9. Thunder Rosa vs. Jazmin Allure

*Gotta have the women keep busy on dark*

10. Matt Sydal vs. Serpentico

*Predictable but not a not a total blowout match.*

11. _Tesha Price vs. Nyla Rose_

*Keep busy match. No reason.*

12. _Terrence & Terrell Hughes vs. Gunn Club_

*Ugghh....Gunn Club have had too many dark matches. They should go somewhere.*

13. Vertvixen vs. Red Velvet

*Gotta dig herself out of that jobber hole.*

Plus: The Waiting Room with Serena Deeb

*I would have Thunder Rosa and Serena Deeb attack Britt Baker and Rebel setting up a future match for dynamite.*


Only 5 out of 13 matches would not be sanctioned by an athletic commission. NOt bad.


----------



## Geeee

JBLGOAT said:


> I put the matches in italics that I think are total mismatches.
> 
> 1. Colt Cabana, 5 & 10 vs. Fuego del Sol, Aaron Solow & Ray Jaz
> 
> *5/10/Colt need wins*
> 
> 2. Peter Avalon vs. Mike Verna
> 
> *Peter Avalon is on a streak? Why????? This storyline needs to go somewhere.*
> 
> 3. _Bear Country vs. Jurassic Express_
> 
> *Jurassic Express need to stop facing jobbers and go somewhere.*
> 
> 4. _Rey Fenix vs. Danny Limelight_
> 
> *I wish OC would interrupt this match and we would see Rey versus OC II.*
> 
> 5. _Lee Johnson vs. Stu Grayson_
> 
> *Hopefully Lee Johnson gets some story out of this.*
> 
> 6. Kilynn King vs. Alex Gracia
> 
> *Of course she needs wins.*
> 7. Sonny Kiss vs. Miro
> 
> *OC needs wins not Miro since Miro is sure to win this feud.*
> 
> 8. Madi Wrenkowski vs. Leyla Hirsch
> 
> *Gotta establish herself.*
> 
> 9. Thunder Rosa vs. Jazmin Allure
> 
> *Gotta have the women keep busy on dark*
> 
> 10. Matt Sydal vs. Serpentico
> 
> *Predictable but not a not a total blowout match.*
> 
> 11. _Tesha Price vs. Nyla Rose_
> 
> *Keep busy match. No reason.*
> 
> 12. _Terrence & Terrell Hughes vs. Gunn Club_
> 
> *Ugghh....Gunn Club have had too many dark matches. They should go somewhere.*
> 
> 13. Vertvixen vs. Red Velvet
> 
> *Gotta dig herself out of that jobber hole.*
> 
> Plus: The Waiting Room with Serena Deeb
> 
> *I would have Thunder Rosa and Serena Deeb attack Britt Baker and Rebel setting up a future match for dynamite.*
> 
> 
> Only 5 out of 13 matches would not be sanctioned by an athletic commission. NOt bad.


Athletic commissions don't give a fuck. They are sanctioning one of the greatest boxers of all time versus a youtuber LOL


----------



## Cult03

Madi Wrenkowski and Vert Vixen are another two I have said to look out for in my list.


----------



## ProjectGargano

This episode has everything to be good:

Bear Country vs Jurassic Express;
Rey Fenix vs Limelight;
Stu Grayson vs Lee Johnson;
Sydal vs Serpentico

Plus all the debuts.


----------



## thisissting

Dark is one of the best things aew have brought in. I don't watch indy wrestling but here I get the chance to see some new faces weekly and decide if I like them or not. I'm some ways I actually prefer to dynamite sometimes. It is also more relaxed and commentary is great as it's not so serious.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

thisissting said:


> Dark is one of the best things aew have brought in. I don't watch indy wrestling but here I get the chance to see some new faces weekly and decide if I like them or not. I'm some ways I actually prefer to dynamite sometimes. It is also more relaxed and commentary is great as it's not so serious.


Exactly I literally have no interest in indy promotions but I fully enjoy DARK.

I hope Tony does split it up though so that we can still get tryouts of new talent and have greener talent hone their craft,while we also get the signed talent to keep busy and get more storyline development. 

People who don't watch DARK are missing out bigtime.


----------



## thisissting

Wow great promo by SCU on the waiting room there. Makes their next matches very intersting, I like it! Also Sting to appear on the waiting room...that is going to really rile the detractors lol.


----------



## Cult03

The promo was good but made no sense. Why would Daniels just quit? Then to challenge TH2 and not anyone worthwhile? Also Rebel is legitimately one of the hottest women on the planet and they have her playing a dental assistant with a fucking terrible laugh? It's just poor business.

Also @thisissting, nice bait. But there's a reason it's going to rile the detractors up. Because it's a shit decision. AEW seems to always go off half cocked with mysterious characters, turning them into spluttering dorks who hug people in the ring. The only mystery left with Sting is when he is going to show up and do something worth a shit. Maybe he will point his bat at Britt. Yay.


----------



## thisissting

Cult03 said:


> The promo was good but made no sense. Why would Daniels just quit? Then to challenge TH2 and not anyone worthwhile? Also Rebel is legitimately one of the hottest women on the planet and they have her playing a dental assistant with a fucking terrible laugh? It's just poor business.
> 
> Also @thisissting, nice bait. But there's a reason it's going to rile the detractors up. Because it's a shit decision. AEW seems to always go off half cocked with mysterious characters, turning them into spluttering dorks who hug people in the ring. The only mystery left with Sting is when he is going to show up and do something worth a shit. Maybe he will point his bat at Britt. Yay.


Makes SCU more interesting than they have been for about a year so I'm all for it. Hopefully those who 'never watch dark' get the chance to see this then they won't start moaning that the promo wasn't on Dynamite and it makes no sense lol. I keep saying you need to watch all the product if you want to get with the script.

Maybe it will get a few more eyes on dark which is a good thing for the show. There is no reason why it should be a comedy appearance. Looking forward to it already. I bet all the detractors will now secretlybe tuning in to dark to see whats going on although maybe they won't admit it lol.

And before it's said no the waiting room shouldn't be on dynamite every week the second show is the best place for it.

Been a good dark so far. Some quality folk on the card this week and a few intersting new faces. I'd have place fenix and limelight as the main event over sydal though. Excellent match between grayson and Lee Johnson. Good to see thunder rosa and some of her wrestling school students I guess they will be striking a deal with her if she signs with aew that will give her students a chance. Bear Country looked decent again bound to be signed I reckon.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Tonight´s show was awesome. Some nice segments, Gracia surprise win against King and 3 awesome matches in Lee Johnson vs Stu Grayson, Limelight vs Rey Fenix and Sydal vs Serpentico.


----------



## thisissting

Yeah that was a real surprise gracia winning to earn a match with shida on Dynamite tomorrow. Must be listening to some of the critics who think it's all squash matches.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

One of the best Darks in a while I really enjoyed it.Gracia I'm not impressed with she was botchtastic and hasn't stood out on her other matches I've seen.....well other then literally being bright pink lol.


----------



## rbl85

$Dolladrew$ said:


> One of the best Darks in a while I really enjoyed it.Gracia I'm not impressed with she was botchtastic and hasn't stood out on her other matches I've seen.....well other then literally being bright pink lol.


She's only been wrestling for 2 years


----------



## $Dolladrew$

One of the best Darks in a while I really enjoyed it


----------



## JasmineAEW

Yep, that promo by Kazarian and Daniels was really good. I’ve already watched it three times, and the last time I just focused on Britt’s reactions and facial expressions. She’s awesome!


----------



## ProjectGargano

Will Danny Limelight be signed? I think it needs to be! Put him on dark having competitive matches until you have something for him.

Maybe when Inner Circle break up put him with Santana, Ortiz, Ivelissé and Diamante in a new stable.


----------



## RiverFenix

Limelight is good, but his dancing PR gimmick is the shits. Also why does every NY Puerto Rican need to make it the basis of their gimmick?


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Limelight is good, but his dancing PR gimmick is the shits. *Also why does every NY Puerto Rican need to make it the basis of their gimmick?*


ahahahah that is so true


----------



## oglop44

Does anybody know who Dark Order -1 was? I'm generally on top of things but I was clueless


----------



## ProjectGargano

oglop44 said:


> Does anybody know who Dark Order -1 was? I'm generally on top of things but I was clueless


Some son of some wrestler maybe.


----------



## RiverFenix

I think it's Brodie Lee's kid.


----------



## ProjectGargano

5 new debuts next week! Ariel Levy is a chilean actor that has almost 200k followers on Twitter.


----------



## 3venflow

Full card:

1. Aaron Solow vs. Sammy Guevara
2. Lindsay Snow vs. Penelope Ford
3. SCU vs. The Hybrid2
4. Santana & Ortiz vs. TNT (Terrence & Terrell Hughes)
5. Danny Limelight vs. Matt Sydal
6. Leva Bates vs. Madi Wrenkowski
7. Anna Jay vs. Jazmin Allure
8. Fuego del Sol vs. Griff Garrison
9. Rey Fenix vs. Vary Morales
10. John Silver & Alex Reynolds vs. Shawn Dean & Tyson Maddux
11. Tay Conti vs. Vertvixen
12. Chaos Project vs. Ariel Levy & El Cuervo de Puerto Rico
13. Ryzin, Nick Comoroto & James Tapia vs. Team Taz (Brian Cage, Ricky Starks & Will Hobbs)
14. Royal Money, Baron Black & Mike Verna vs. The Gunn Club

Plus: The Waiting Room with Matt Sydal


----------



## ProjectGargano

El Cuervo de Puerto Rico almost died 2 years ago because of this:





 at 4:40

The incredible is that Pentagon Jr. fought the agressor (Angel o Demonio) months after that and everyone criticized him.


----------



## JBLGOAT

So many women and The Gunn Club just spinning their wheels.

Why can't this be a start of a dark feud between Leva Bates and Anna Jay? And The Gunn Club and Chaos Project?


----------



## RiverFenix

Aaron Solow vs Sammy Guevara should be MOTN. I was hoping Tyson Maddux was Tyson Dux, but that isn't the case. So The Hybrid2's push is already over as they job to the rededicated "lose and we break-up" SCU - that sucks. Interested to see Team Taz teaming up.


----------



## Prosper

This weeks DARK was damn good.


----------



## CM Buck

Stop giving luther wins Tony for fuck sake


----------



## RiverFenix

Will Dark air as planned given Brodie's passing? I know it's already in the can but commentary is usually added in post production to make it seem live. Maybe just pull the Anna Jay and Silver/Reynolds matches off the card? 

Or just have a pre-recorded message to start off indicating that these matches were taped previously, and to join AEW in celebrating the life of Brodie Lee on Wednesday.


----------



## oglop44

Looks like it's happening. They'll probably just record a brief intro mentioning that this was filmed last week and that there'll be a tribute on dynamite, then on with the show.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Firefromthegods said:


> Stop giving luther wins Tony for fuck sake


Don't think about it like he is giving Luther wins. Think of it like he is giving Serpentico wins and building a new talent.


----------



## RiverFenix

ripcitydisciple said:


> Don't think about it like he is giving Luther wins. Think of it like he is giving Serpentico wins and building a new talent.


I see nothing marketable in Serpentico. He had a better look as Jon Cruz. Sorta reminded me of Jorge Masvidal.


----------



## ProjectGargano

El Cuervo has some star power. Luther and 🐍 were fun as fvck.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Leva is so green in-ring...


----------



## CM Buck

ripcitydisciple said:


> Don't think about it like he is giving Luther wins. Think of it like he is giving Serpentico wins and building a new talent.


Yeah I know and I know I can just skip it. He still makes my eye twitch lol


----------



## RiverFenix

Man, Cuervo's entrance gear made me watch a Luther match.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I see nothing marketable in Serpentico. He had a better look as Jon Cruz. Sorta reminded me of Jorge Masvidal.


As Cruz, he looks like what it would be like if Chiampa and Gargano got together and had a kid, who grew up and decided to be a professional wrestler.


----------



## Asuka842

Tay looked really good tonight. She needs some refinement and perhaps a more defined character. But she’s got a lot of upside.

Anna looked impressive as well, I look forward to their match tomorrow.

The main event was solid.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

Cant believe Sammy is 27, dude looks 17.


----------



## RiverFenix

Sammy's promo was decent, but he always fizzles out. "I am the man" was weak. 

I'd like to see more of El Cuervo - maybe a singles match. But consider me intrigued. 

Sydal is such a nothing, bland character. 

SCU vs TH2 was very solid. So much for TH2's mini-push. 

That Vary dude is tiny (and very duck footed). I mean he made Fenix look big. 

Bucks are shit champions. 

Anna Jay and Tay looked good mostly. 

Avalon at commentary made me turn off Griff vs Fuego. Garrison has taken a step back it seems since his jobber matches, but then again he was in the ring with the wily vets then. I know Fuego has the Sammy connection (speaking of which what happened to Joe Alonzo?) but it's still strange he's booked every damn week for DARK.


----------



## Geeee

ProjectGargano said:


> Leva is so green in-ring...


I don't remember her being so bad as Blue Pants in NXT.

I think she'll be kept around because she's a cool nerd. Maybe she should be used as more of a manager?


----------



## RiverFenix

Geeee said:


> I don't remember her being so bad as Blue Pants in NXT.
> 
> I think she'll be kept around because she's a cool nerd. Maybe she should be used as more of a manager?


She's Brandi's second in command as branding officer. 

_While Bates does not have a strong presence on-screen, she talked about her role as CBO Coordinator, serving as AEW Chief Brand Officer Brandi Rhodes' right-hand. She discussed the many roles she fills behind the scenes in AEW._​​_"I am pretty much the CBO Coordinator," Bates stated. "What does that mean? I am Brandi Rhodes' right-hand. Pretty much everything that she has her fingers in, I am the one that's cranking it out. So, we do a lot of PR. We do a lot of charity work, all the chief branding of all sorts. We're working with Heels now. I feel like gopher girl backstage. I'm literally running around with like a chicken with her head cut off backstage trying to connect all the pieces for all the different departments._​​_"I'm in charge of the makeup department, as well as the seamstress. I kind of help coordinate them along. So I'm coming up with list of who needs makeup, who's working, getting the supplies with the the head makeup artist, helping Ms. Sandra figure out who needs gear and when they need gear by the time they need gear."_​​_Bates also discussed being a point of contact along with AEW referee and AEW Unrestricted co-host Aubrey Edwards for the women in the locker room. She said that working with Brandi has also led to her working with Dustin Rhodes as well._​​_"I know Aubrey and I are kind of a locker room point of contact," Bates noted. "I get so many questions from all the girls. 'Hey, where do I need to send this to?' Or, 'hey, I don't know where to go. What time is training?' Also, I feel like because I'm Brandi's right-hand, I'm also now under the umbrella of Dustin, who's our trainer for the women athletes. It's always 'hey, Leva, can you send out an email? Leva, can you run the Zoom classes for me?' So, I'm running the tech there."_​








"The Librarian" Leva Bates Reveals Who Encouraged Her To Get Involved With AEW - Wrestling Inc.


“The Librarian” Leva Bates was on a recent episode of the AEW Unrestricted podcast where she discussed her AEW signing as The Librarian. The Elite had previously spent weeks on Being The Elite looking for a Librarian for AEW. Bates revealed on AEW Unrestricted that one of AEW’s Executive Vice...




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## ProjectGargano

So next week will be a Best Of Dark or will not have episode?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

anybody notice that DARK has been getting a bit more views these days?

also - hope they sign Nick C - dude looks beast

his match with Darby a couple weeks back was great too


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

.... ok.... real talk

I could not stop laughing during that Chaos Project match

shits funny


----------



## oglop44

LifeInCattleClass said:


> .... ok.... real talk
> 
> I could not stop laughing during that Chaos Project match
> 
> shits funny


Excalibur and Tazz make their matches imo, just giggling non-stop. Love it. Wrestling should be fun!!


----------



## ProjectGargano

LifeInCattleClass said:


> anybody notice that DARK has been getting a bit more views these days?
> 
> also - hope they sign Nick C - dude looks beast
> 
> his match with Darby a couple weeks back was great too


This one was because Ariel Levy. The guy is a star in Chile.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ProjectGargano said:


> This one was because Ariel Levy. The guy is a star in Chile.


it was more about Luther being terrible and shouty and Serpentico begging him not to hurt him anymore

and Taz and Excalibur just corpsing through it all

but that Ariel guy was good too


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

oglop44 said:


> Excalibur and Tazz make their matches imo, just giggling non-stop. Love it. Wrestling should be fun!!


for sure - I laughed when so much during the 'Luther is just screaming and spitting on you. welcome to Dark kid'


----------



## ProjectGargano

LifeInCattleClass said:


> it was more about Luther being terrible and shouty and Serpentico begging him not to hurt him anymore
> 
> and Taz and Excalibur just corpsing through it all
> 
> but that Ariel guy was good too


No, i am saying the more views in this episode, so many Chileans commenting. Levy was meh, El Cuervo was better. Luther and 🐍 are so good in comedic style.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ProjectGargano said:


> No, i am saying the more views in this episode, so many Chileans commenting. Levy was meh, El Cuervo was better. Luther and 🐍 are so good in comedic style.


ahhh... ok - i follow


----------



## ProjectGargano

16 Matches in next week card, when did they filmed them? Ashley Vox is the only debut.


----------



## 3venflow

Full card:


Frankie Kazarian vs. Griff Garrison vs. Angelico vs. Darius Martin
The Dark Order’s Alan “5” Angels vs. Serpentico
The Gunn Club vs. Mike Verna & Bear Country
Baron Black vs. Matt Sydal
Angel Fashion vs. Peter Avalon
Rey Fenix vs. Aaron Solow
Fuego Del Sol vs. Danny Limelight
Ivelisse & Diamante vs. KiLynn King & Tesha Price
Lee Johnson & Shawn Dean vs. The Acclaimed
Jungle Boy vs. Nick Comoroto
Nyla Rose vs. Alex Gracia
Sammy Guevara vs. Michael Nakazawa
Scorpio Sky vs. Ariel Levy
Louie Valle vs. Brandon Cutler
Vipress vs. Shanna
Ashley Vox vs. Thunder Rosa



ProjectGargano said:


> 16 Matches in next week card, when did they filmed them? Ashley Vox is the only debut.


With 5 being the only Dark Order member not to wrestle on Dynamite, my feeling is this was taped on Wednesday, probably after the show.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Good to see Ashley Vox making an appearance! And against Thunder Rosa, no less!


----------



## JBLGOAT

When is the Gunn Club going to face somebody real instead of jobber after jobber? Why are they building up Cutler and Avalon?

I guess they want to keep Sydal and Phoenix strong for their big matches.

First win for Fuego del Sol?


----------



## ProjectGargano

The nice thing in this is that from the jobbers, almost every of them minus Nakazawa and Louis Valle it looks that could have some future and are nice prospects.


----------



## RiverFenix

Four way, Solow vs Fenix, and Vox vs Rosa are the matches I look forward to. I'd rather have had Cuervo vs Sky than Levy. Also would have rather had Alan Angels vs Jon Cruz rather than Serpentico. I could see Limelite beating Fuego.


----------



## Geeee

Bear Country are so much more interesting than Gunn Club...

Also, if Lee Johnson is in Nightmare Family, how come he's still a local jobber?


----------



## TD Stinger

I have never seen or heard of Bear Country but I need them to get signed just so they can beat a heel team on the roster while the heel team retreats saying this:


----------



## CM Buck

This looks solid


----------



## epfou1

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> She's Brandi's second in command as branding officer.
> 
> _While Bates does not have a strong presence on-screen, she talked about her role as CBO Coordinator, serving as AEW Chief Brand Officer Brandi Rhodes' right-hand. She discussed the many roles she fills behind the scenes in AEW._​​_"I am pretty much the CBO Coordinator," Bates stated. "What does that mean? I am Brandi Rhodes' right-hand. Pretty much everything that she has her fingers in, I am the one that's cranking it out. So, we do a lot of PR. We do a lot of charity work, all the chief branding of all sorts. We're working with Heels now. I feel like gopher girl backstage. I'm literally running around with like a chicken with her head cut off backstage trying to connect all the pieces for all the different departments._​​_"I'm in charge of the makeup department, as well as the seamstress. I kind of help coordinate them along. So I'm coming up with list of who needs makeup, who's working, getting the supplies with the the head makeup artist, helping Ms. Sandra figure out who needs gear and when they need gear by the time they need gear."_​​_Bates also discussed being a point of contact along with AEW referee and AEW Unrestricted co-host Aubrey Edwards for the women in the locker room. She said that working with Brandi has also led to her working with Dustin Rhodes as well._​​_"I know Aubrey and I are kind of a locker room point of contact," Bates noted. "I get so many questions from all the girls. 'Hey, where do I need to send this to?' Or, 'hey, I don't know where to go. What time is training?' Also, I feel like because I'm Brandi's right-hand, I'm also now under the umbrella of Dustin, who's our trainer for the women athletes. It's always 'hey, Leva, can you send out an email? Leva, can you run the Zoom classes for me?' So, I'm running the tech there."_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Librarian" Leva Bates Reveals Who Encouraged Her To Get Involved With AEW - Wrestling Inc.
> 
> 
> “The Librarian” Leva Bates was on a recent episode of the AEW Unrestricted podcast where she discussed her AEW signing as The Librarian. The Elite had previously spent weeks on Being The Elite looking for a Librarian for AEW. Bates revealed on AEW Unrestricted that one of AEW’s Executive Vice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wrestlinginc.com


So Bates is doing Brandi's job for her?

A bit like QT Marshall doing Cody's job booking the matches.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

epfou1 said:


> So Bates is doing Brandi's job for her?
> 
> A bit like QT Marshall doing Cody's job booking the matches.


no, do you know how ‘staff’ works?


----------



## 10gizzle

Have people at least stopped complaining about AEW Dark being so long?


----------



## rbl85

Perfect music for Jungle Boy


----------



## Pippen94

Austin Gunn has improved & looked really slick in ring this week - hated him for a while

Billy almost killed somebody with fameasser ala Marty Jannetty.


----------



## 3venflow

They finally found someone close to Stunt's size.  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346614138928246785


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346611973841166339


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> They finally found someone close to Stunt's size.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346614138928246785


This should have been left to SM vlogs.


----------



## CM Buck

once again solid matches. Normally I'd hate the idea of a 10 year old wrestling but I despise stunt that much that id love to see a one off with bj beating him. And such is my hatred of Luther I laughed at a child calling this walking indictment against fucking your mother stupid


----------



## Geeee

Tarzan Boy is a total jam but it's also kind of a silly song, so you can't really picture it being played as Jack Perry challenges for the AEW championship.

Maybe a better investment to license Jefferson Starship - Jane for Orange Cassidy, if you're just gonna do one licensed song.


----------



## RiverFenix

Vox should be signed. I suspect Bear Country will be signed given their use. Why did the signed Lee Johnson take the pin over Dean? I know Taz was being silly, but Comoroto as the caveman in the Jurassic Express gimmick would fit. But he hasn't really shown much in ring. He should never be tapping out to Jungle Boy though.

Danny Limelight picks up the win - means he's signed right? 

These guys need vignette time for characters. Limelight has talent, but dancing Puerto Rican from NYC isn't the gimmick for him (or anybody really). 

Aaron Solow is good, so smooth, but so nondescript. Give me reason to care about him. 

Austin Gunn is solid enough in ring now, but Colton is so bloody green. It would be better for Austin to be a singles guy or team with somebody else while Colton can train off television.


----------



## Geeee

The way they were talking about Shawn Spears during Scorpio Sky's match, makes me think they already dropped his walking out of the company angle, unless this match was recorded weeks ago.


----------



## Aedubya

A poor Rey Fenix match , there's a first!


----------



## Gwi1890

Brodie Lee’s son cut a better promo than half the roster could , Im sure he had a blast doing that fair play


----------



## 3venflow

Next week's card:

1. Dark Order vs. Shawn Dean, Zack Clayton, Adam Priest, Danny Limelight & Vary Morales
2. Baron Black & Nick Comoroto vs. Bear Country
3. Chaos Project vs. Top Flight
4. Tay Conti vs. Marti Daniels
5. Serena Deeb vs. Tesha Price
6. Anna Jay vs. Alex Gracia
7. Dark Order's Alex Reynolds & John Silver vs. KC Navarro & El Australiano
8. Ryzin & Fuego del Sol vs. Jurassic Express (Luchasaurus & Jungle Boy)
9. Louie Valle vs. Powerhouse Hobbs
10. Varsity Blondes vs. Lee Johnson & Aaron Solow
11. Red Velvet vs. Leva Bates
12. Mike Verna vs. Ricky Starks

BTW, on Talk is Jericho, Cody said he wants to start putting more storylines on Dark in 2021. He also said he wants to tap into the 'sports side' of things more, which is interesting.


----------



## zaz102

3venflow said:


> Next week's card:
> 
> 1. Dark Order vs. Shawn Dean, Zack Clayton, Adam Priest, Danny Limelight & Vary Morales
> 2. Baron Black & Nick Comoroto vs. Bear Country
> 3. Chaos Project vs. Top Flight
> 4. Tay Conti vs. Marti Daniels
> 5. Serena Deeb vs. Tesha Price
> 6. Anna Jay vs. Alex Gracia
> 7. Dark Order's Alex Reynolds & John Silver vs. KC Navarro & El Australiano
> 8. Ryzin & Fuego del Sol vs. Jurassic Express (Luchasaurus & Jungle Boy)
> 9. Louie Valle vs. Powerhouse Hobbs
> 10. Varsity Blondes vs. Lee Johnson & Aaron Solow
> 11. Red Velvet vs. Leva Bates
> 12. Mike Verna vs. Ricky Starks
> 
> BTW, on Talk is Jericho, Cody said he wants to start putting more storylines on Dark in 2021. He also said he wants to tap into the 'sports side' of things more, which is interesting.


Thanks for sharing. Did he elaborate what he meant by "sports" feel? It seems that everybody has a different opinion of what that means lol.


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Next week's card:
> 
> 1. Dark Order vs. Shawn Dean, Zack Clayton, Adam Priest, Danny Limelight & Vary Morales
> 2. Baron Black & Nick Comoroto vs. Bear Country
> 3. Chaos Project vs. Top Flight
> 4. Tay Conti vs. Marti Daniels
> 5. Serena Deeb vs. Tesha Price
> 6. Anna Jay vs. Alex Gracia
> 7. Dark Order's Alex Reynolds & John Silver vs. KC Navarro & El Australiano
> 8. Ryzin & Fuego del Sol vs. Jurassic Express (Luchasaurus & Jungle Boy)
> 9. Louie Valle vs. Powerhouse Hobbs
> 10. Varsity Blondes vs. Lee Johnson & Aaron Solow
> 11. Red Velvet vs. Leva Bates
> 12. Mike Verna vs. Ricky Starks
> 
> BTW, on Talk is Jericho, Cody said he wants to start putting more storylines on Dark in 2021. He also said he wants to tap into the 'sports side' of things more, which is interesting.


Where did you seen the card? Kc Navarro makes his second appearance. He is a prospect and this week he will be on Impact Genesis too.


----------



## 3venflow

ProjectGargano said:


> Where did you seen the card? Kc Navarro makes his second appearance. He is a prospect and this week he will be on Impact Genesis too.


It WAS on their Twitter but has been pulled now. Same thing happened last week, then they put it back up.


----------



## RiverFenix

Yeesh - ugly card this week. Current cast of enhancement guys offer little.


----------



## JBLGOAT

1. Dark Order vs. Shawn Dean, Zack Clayton, Adam Priest, Danny Limelight & Vary Morales-_Hopefully negative 1 is involved here. I think AEW uses non wrestlers too much but -1 has potential to grow into a wrestler in the future. And a kid is a new thing._
2. Baron Black & Nick Comoroto vs. Bear Country-_Jobbers first win! I think NIck Comoroto has a lot of potential but Bear Country will probably win. But do they have room on the roster for more teams?_
3. Chaos Project vs. Top Flight-_If Top Flight loses then they are buried. If you're pushing Top Flight as future stars how can they lose to Chaos project. Top flight has to win._
4. Tay Conti vs. Marti Daniels
5. Serena Deeb vs. Tesha Price
6. Anna Jay vs. Alex Gracia-_I wouldn't mind seeing a Gracia win here. She's attractive. Could build a gimmick as an upset queen or something._
7. Dark Order's Alex Reynolds & John Silver vs. KC Navarro & El Australiano
8. Ryzin & Fuego del Sol vs. Jurassic Express (Luchasaurus & Jungle Boy)
9. Louie Valle vs. Powerhouse Hobbs-_Good Hobbs needs wins._
10. Varsity Blondes vs. Lee Johnson & Aaron Solow-_Gotta dig out of that jobber hole for Varsity Blondes._
11. Red Velvet vs. Leva Bates-_I don't know who's going to win._
12. Mike Verna vs. Ricky Starks-_Buzz off on Starks DARK squash matches. He's gaining virtually nothing from squashes at this point. It's just annoying now. And please GOD don't have him be on commentary._


----------



## ProjectGargano

El Australiano is Australian Suicide from AAA. And he is a friend of Sammy and TH2.

At least he has a good rating in Cagematch lol




__





Australian Suicide « Wrestlers Database « CAGEMATCH - The Internet Wrestling Database


Internet Wrestling Database



www.cagematch.net


----------



## Geeee

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Yeesh - ugly card this week. Current cast of enhancement guys offer little.


I like Bear Country and Tesha Price from the current regulars


----------



## 3venflow

Interesting that Bear Country are facing two other indie wrestlers. The theme of Dark is often AEW vs. indie/freelancers. I mean, every other match on the show is like that or AEW vs. AEW. Could be a hint that Bear Country are being signed?


----------



## oglop44

3venflow said:


> Interesting that Bear Country are facing two other indie wrestlers. The theme of Dark is often AEW vs. indie/freelancers. I mean, every other match on the show is like that or AEW vs. AEW. Could be a hint that Bear Country are being signed?


Gotta be. And what a great decision that is. They've been great so far


----------



## Prosper

Tay Conti is really improving. Her last match on DARK was really good as far as her being able to showcase her move set. Looking forward to seeing how she fares with Serena Deeb on Wednesday. I gotta catch up on the last 2 Dynamites though lol I’m so behind.


----------



## CM Buck

Australian suicide is wrestling? Damn


----------



## ProjectGargano

Firefromthegods said:


> Australian suicide is wrestling? Damn


Do you know him? Is he anything good?


----------



## CM Buck

ProjectGargano said:


> Do you know him? Is he anything good?


Think a less creative Australian jack Evans. His move set besides lucha moves is stuff you'd see from a generic high flyer. His finishing moves are the shooting star press and the 630.

His good but a must have talent he is not


----------



## zaz102

zaz102 said:


> Thanks for sharing. Did he elaborate what he meant by "sports" feel? It seems that everybody has a different opinion of what that means lol.


FYI, I listened to the Talk Is Jericho podcast with Cody. By sports, Cody said that it will continue be a variety show, but he would like to do more with press conferences, data, and rankings.

It was a good podcast to hear what they think went well and what needs to be improved upon. Worth a listen.


----------



## TheDraw

I really hope for their sake that the Acclaimed's gimmick is to look like the biggest geeks and dorks imaginable because I don't see much else they have to offer.

Dude can't even rap a pre-rehearsed freestyle .


----------



## Aedubya

Where did Leyla Hirsch go?
Hasn't been featured in a while......


----------



## $Dolladrew$

LifeInCattleClass said:


> for sure - I laughed when so much during the 'Luther is just screaming and spitting on you. welcome to Dark kid'


I've been a huge detractor of Luthor as he is just the worst member on the roster but the more comedic style they've employed the last few weeks has been enjoyable.Keep them on DARK I'm fine but they need to stop getting wins.


----------



## oglop44

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I've been a huge detractor of Luthor as he is just the worst member on the roster but the more comedic style they've employed the last few weeks has been enjoyable.Keep them on DARK I'm fine but they need to stop getting wins.


They need just enough wins so that they can put over the other dark teams when the time comes


----------



## Pippen94

Looking forward to first Serena Deeb match in awhile. No apologies for somewhat positive tone


----------



## ECFuckinW

Gonna be tuning into DARK for the first time in a few weeks.Looks like a solid lineup I'm ready,I'm ready,I'm ready!!!!


----------



## Pippen94

Tay Conti is so hot but finisher looked like in hurt not in good way.

Reynolds & Silver match was fun sprint - crisp offense on both sides


----------



## Pippen94

Scary moment in Deeb match with opponent's leg caught in ropes. Taz called out ref - truly developmental league


----------



## RiverFenix

Who was the guy in Tesha's corner and why was he there?


----------



## Aedubya

Pippen94 said:


> Scary moment in Deeb match with opponent's leg caught in ropes. Taz called out ref - truly developmental league


Complete accident


----------



## Pippen94

Aedubya said:


> Complete accident


Serena is consummate pro - think referee should've been more aware


----------



## 3venflow

I'm all in for a Bear Country vs. Butcher & Blade match.

Or them squashing the Bucks.  

#hosspower


----------



## Aedubya

Bear Country must be full time now since they got the W


----------



## ProjectGargano

El Australiano looked so rusty...i think that Kc Navarro was harmed beause of that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

So, John Silver is definitely a star

but Reynolds is a dark horse for 2021 - he was pretty amazing in that match with two green guys

love that finisher too


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> So, John Silver is definitely a star
> 
> but Reynolds is a dark horse for 2021 - he was pretty amazing in that match with two green guys
> 
> love that finisher too


Reynolds has no character hook or reason to care about him. Even on BTE he's bland as hell.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

What is happening?

i enjoyed a chaos project match again?!!

but that was mostly cause of Top flight i think


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Reynolds has no character hook or reason to care about him. Even on BTE he's bland as hell.


you’re not looking deep enough mate - its there

dry sense of humour and a bit sarcastic + dude can clearly wrestle

hear me now, believe me later (remember, i predicted the rise of OC, Dark Order and John Silver way back when) - (to be fair, i also thought Spears would be a big deal, but i digress)

Reynolds has something


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Wrong thread


----------



## 3venflow

Tuesday's Dark lineup:

1. Big Swole vs. Alex Gracia
2. Sammy Guevara vs. El Australiano
3. Private Party vs. Lee Johnson & Aaron Solow
4. KC Navarro & AJ Kirsh vs. Top Flight
5. Lucha Brothers vs. Chaos Project
6. Ivelisse & Diamante vs. Tesha Price & Katalina Perez
7. Shawn Dean & Fuego del Sol vs. The Acclaimed
8. Marti Daniels vs. Shanna
9. Brandon Cutler vs. Luchasaurus
10. Jon Cruz & Danny Limelight vs. Santana & Ortiz
11. Nick Comoroto vs. Scorpio Sky
12. Zack Clayton vs. Sonny Kiss
13. The Butcher & The Blade vs. Mike Verna & Baron Black
14. Gunn Club vs. Ryzin, Adam Priest & Vary Morales


----------



## JBLGOAT

Tuesday's Dark lineup:

1. Big Swole vs. Alex Gracia-_Looks like Alex Gracia is back on permanent jobbing duty_
2. Sammy Guevara vs. El Australiano-_Sammy Guevara is probably on dark too much but he usually loses his big matches so he needs wins_
3. Private Party vs. Lee Johnson & Aaron Solow-_Private Party are the quintessential undercard team. Losing against names and wins against jobbers._
4. KC Navarro & AJ Kirsh vs. Top Flight-_Gotta dig Top Flight out of the 4 match losing streak hole_
5. Lucha Brothers vs. Chaos Project-_People will be happy with Luther losing_
6. Ivelisse & Diamante vs. Tesha Price & Katalina Perez-_I&D should be doing something by now_
7. Shawn Dean & Fuego del Sol vs. The Acclaimed-_The rap should interesting. Kudos to how they have gotten Fuego a little bit over on Sammy's Vlog._
8. Marti Daniels vs. Shanna-_Shanna and Big Swole should be facing each other_
9. Brandon Cutler vs. Luchasaurus-_*The win streak of Cutler is over!*_
10. Jon Cruz & Danny Limelight vs. Santana & Ortiz-_Gotta keep S&O busy I guess_
11. Nick Comoroto vs. Scorpio Sky-_Hopefully Shawn Spears gets involved. I think they should *Sign Nick Comoroto already! His look would get him over fast.*_
12. Zack Clayton vs. Sonny Kiss-_Get rid of Sonny Kiss to make room for Nick Comoroto. Job Kiss on the way out._
13. The Butcher & The Blade vs. Mike Verna & Baron Black-_Another keep busy match. B&B should be doing something!_
14. Gunn Club vs. Ryzin, Adam Priest & Vary Morales-*It's ridiculous how the Gunn Club has been doing basically nothing for months!*

If I was booking I would have Swole face Shanna and Alex Gracia face Daniels and have Garcia start to be an undercard female wrestler. Have Nick Comoroto beat Zack Clayton and Scorpio Sky beat Sonny Kiss. And use this show to help build up feuds and storylines for the guys who are doing nothing like The Gunn Club.


----------



## ProjectGargano

I think Comoroto could be a gem.


----------



## 3venflow

ProjectGargano said:


> I think Comoroto could be a gem.


I'm always biased towards big heavyweights, he has a cool look but seems like he'd need a mouthpiece or something. He could slot right into the Jurassic Express with that caveman look. I'd also give him a new name if he signed.

Comoroto was one of those NXT guys cut because of the pandemic wasn't he? He looks like the type of hoss Vince would love.


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> I'm always biased towards big heavyweights, he has a cool look but seems like he'd need a mouthpiece or something. He could slot right into the Jurassic Express with that caveman look. I'd also give him a new name if he signed.
> 
> Comoroto was one of those NXT guys cut because of the pandemic wasn't he? He looks like the type of hoss Vince would love.


Yes he was.


----------



## CM Buck

Any guesses on the main event?


----------



## oglop44

Firefromthegods said:


> Any guesses on the main event?


Lucha Bros Vs Chaos Project is my guess. Has the potential to be an absolute horror show though.


----------



## Aedubya

Shanna was very sloppy 
Uncharacteristically like her as she's usually a good hand, maybe there is still alot of cobwebs due to the 9+months of inactivity and that's understandable


----------



## Prosper

Only bothered watching La Sicarias match this week. Ivelisse & Diamante may be feuding with Impact's Kiera Hogan and Tasha Steelz for the Impact tag titles from the looks of their Twitter beef. That would be great.


----------



## RiverFenix

Why did MLW never use AJ Kirsch in the ring? Was he injured when he was with them or something? Given his TE exposure it could have been something to build off of. He looked decent enough in the DARK match, enough that I'd like to see him again.


----------



## CM Buck

prosperwithdeen said:


> Only bothered watching La Sicarias match this week. Ivelisse & Diamante may be feuding with Impact's Kiera Hogan and Tasha Steelz for the Impact tag titles from the looks of their Twitter beef. That would be great.


Its funny cause hogan and diamante are a couple


----------



## Prosper

Firefromthegods said:


> Its funny cause hogan and diamante are a couple


Are they? lol didn't know that, they're definitely gonna have a tag feud then, Ivelisse and Diamante never lose on DARK


----------



## Aedubya

Firefromthegods said:


> Its funny cause hogan and diamante are a couple


What's this in relation to?


----------



## CM Buck

Aedubya said:


> What's this in relation to?


The Twitter beef. Usually Twitter beef is dumb and catty but since they are together its adorable


----------



## Aedubya

What twitter beef?


----------



## CM Buck

Aedubya said:


> What twitter beef?


Ivelese and diamante want to face hogan and tasha


----------



## Aedubya

Thanks 
Finally some clarity


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353025419306528771


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353025419306528771


16 matches... but it is an interesting line up. Comoroto getting his first win and Brooke Havok from Nightmare Factory showcase appearing.


----------



## RiverFenix

Red Velvet vs Madi Wreskowski
Jake St. Patrick(Debut) vs Powerhouse Hobbs
Shanna vs Kilynn King
SCU vs TNT
Santana&Ortiz vs Ryzin and Mike Verna
Miro vs Fuego Del Sol
M'Badu/KC Navarro vs Butcher&Blade
Maluta vs Limelight
Jurassic Express vs Big Shotty Lee and Aaron Solow
Ray Jaz vs Preston Vance (with -1)
Fenix vs Baron Black
Davienne(Debut) vs Tay Conti
Brooke Havok(Debut) vs Britt Baker
Jazmin Allure vs Ivelisse
Abadon vs Vertivixen
Ryan Nemeth(Debut), Vary Morales, Shawn Dean vs Dustin Rhodes, QT Marshall, Nick Comoroto


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Red Velvet vs Madi Wreskowski
> Jake St. Patrick(Debut) vs Powerhouse Hobbs
> Shanna vs Kilynn King
> SCU vs TNT
> Santana&Ortiz vs Ryzin and Mike Verna
> Miro vs Fuego Del Sol
> M'Badu/KC Navarro vs Butcher&Blade
> Maluta vs Limelight
> Jurassic Express vs Big Shotty Lee and Aaron Solow
> Ray Jaz vs Preston Vance (with -1)
> Fenix vs Baron Black
> Davienne(Debut) vs Tay Conti
> Brooke Havok(Debut) vs Britt Baker
> Jazmin Allure vs Ivelisse
> Abadon vs Vertivixen
> Ryan Nemeth(Debut), Vary Morales, Shawn Dean vs Dustin Rhodes, QT Marshall, Nick Comoroto


Nice to see M´Badu coming back to! Now only lefts Musa.


----------



## JBLGOAT

first win for Nick Comoroto. Second win for limelight. I think Comoroto should be paired with Jurassic express though or maybe a crazy guy character. I hope they set Comoroto up right. Why is he with the NIghtmare Family? Makes no sense.


----------



## oglop44

Looks like Johnson and Solow could be a regular tag team and I am totally fine with that. 2 really smooth guys in ring


----------



## RiverFenix

JBLGOAT said:


> first win for Nick Comoroto. Second win for limelight. I think Comoroto should be paired with Jurassic express though or maybe a crazy guy character. I hope they set Comoroto up right. Why is he with the NIghtmare Family? Makes no sense.


Comoroto trained initially under Danny Cage at The Monster Factory. IIRC QT Marshall was a trainer there and likely trained Comoroto back then and trains him now at NIghtmare Factory so I think Comoroto is being used in this spot because he is probably a legit enough of a trainee of QT Marshall and somebody they probably feel could be pushed eventually as a top guy given his size. Comoroto is 29 yrs old and was only in WWE Developmental for 2 yrs - was Monster Factory from 2014-2018, went to PC, and since Covid Cuts of 2020 has been with AEW lately and trains at NF school.


----------



## ProjectGargano

AEW has so many talent to be lapidated here on Dark. It´s impressive the importance of Dark for AEW. This a truly developmental show! AEW has here diamonds for the future.


----------



## Prosper

Liking the card this week a lot better than last week. Happy that Ivelisse keeps winning her time on top is coming. Camarato getting a win is great too. And it’s always good to see Red Velvet. Hopefully she doesn’t get squashed too hard in her future match with Jade Cargill.


----------



## Aedubya

Limelight getting his first W too


----------



## ProjectGargano

Aedubya said:


> Limelight getting his first W too


He already had one, against Fuego.


----------



## Aedubya

ProjectGargano said:


> He already had one, against Fuego.


The streak!!


----------



## CM Buck

With del sols flexibility i hope we get that gnarly broken in half version of the game over. I can suffer through a qt match if it means big nick wins


----------



## ProjectGargano

Well, it seems that AEW retired Ryan Nemeth and Comoroto 3vs3 match.


----------



## Aedubya

ProjectGargano said:


> Well, it seems that AEW retired Ryan Nemeth and Comoroto 3vs3 match.


How so?


----------



## ProjectGargano

Aedubya said:


> How so?


They announced yesterday 16 matches and today only 15, and the match that they removed was that one.


----------



## Aedubya

Odd 
I thought they'd wanna give Nemeth some airtime before Dynamite & give Comoroto his first win


----------



## RiverFenix

Interesting they pulled the 6-man match. I wonder the reasoning. Dicide to go a different character direction with Comoroto? Did he not sign/sign elsewhere? Want to keep Nemeth from losing before Hangman match?


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Interesting they pulled the 6-man match. I wonder the reasoning. Dicide to go a different character direction with Comoroto? Did he not sign/sign elsewhere? Want to keep Nemeth from losing before Hangman match?


Well, Comoroto is trained by QT, so I doubt he signed with elsewhere...Yes, maybe they dont want Nemeth to lose before the match against Hangman.


----------



## 3venflow

Not the first time AEW uploaded the Dark card then took it down and reuploaded with changes.

Cody has tweeted about Brooke Havok making her debut on Dark, since she is his first student to debut.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353058987734781955


----------



## RiverFenix

If Brooke is true off the street trainee than three months from newb to being in DARK is a huge rush. And I'm not sure I'd put her in the ring with Britt either. Britt has improved leaps and bounds, but not to put her into with a total noob. Now maybe Brooke trained previously for a few years at another wrestling school and made the career choice to pay for exposure to Cody via Nightmare Factory School.


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If Brooke is true off the street trainee than three months from newb to being in DARK is a huge rush. And I'm not sure I'd put her in the ring with Britt either. Britt has improved leaps and bounds, but not to put her into with a total noob. Now maybe Brooke trained previously for a few years at another wrestling school and made the career choice to pay for exposure to Cody via Nightmare Factory School.


Yes, she already trained wrestling before. She and the older guy that main evented the showcase were the only ones with experience before.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

What time does IMPACT start on the west coast? I want to watch both but I'm unsure of which comes on first.


----------



## Pippen94

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If Brooke is true off the street trainee than three months from newb to being in DARK is a huge rush. And I'm not sure I'd put her in the ring with Britt either. Britt has improved leaps and bounds, but not to put her into with a total noob. Now maybe Brooke trained previously for a few years at another wrestling school and made the career choice to pay for exposure to Cody via Nightmare Factory School.


Brooke is pretty good for somebody in their first match to be fair. 
Britt is ready to be a big star. Moving smooth in the ring but just oozes charisma


----------



## Pippen94

Tay Conti's shoot style offense it great!!


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Love me some pretty peter Avalon that segment cracked me up again.Interesting to see him being paired with Cezar Bononi who is looking good in his model/smug asshole look and is perfect to be Peter's muscle. Also if you look at Bononis twitter he's sending stuff out like "ugliness is the true evil in this world". So hes fully playing up his character now.


DARK is truly vital to AEW they have quite a number of talents on DARK that should be in the main roster in no time.


----------



## Asuka842

-1 was surprisingly really good on commentary.

Leaving WWE has done Tay Conti a world of good. She’s finally staring to come into her own.

For being a super green as she is, Brooke Havoc looked pretty good here. I can see why Cody is so proud of her.

Hobbs new finisher is quite cool.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Today’s “Dark” was great! I cracked up at Negative-1’s commentary and telling Excalibur to shut up! Taz was about to die of laughter, too.

Lots of good matches today. Tay Conti is getting better and better, and it’s always fun to see Jurassic Express, SCU, Miro, Hobbs, Limelight, etc. An while Brooke Havok didn’t get a lot of offense in, I think she has some potential. She just needs to keep working, as well as develop confidence in her promos. 

The best part about Dark is seeing new talents develop and, in time, earn spots in the company. Dynamite is the major leagues, which is great, but there is a lot of fun watching the farm teams, too.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Asuka842 said:


> -1 was surprisingly really good on commentary.


You can tell he really loves wrestling. He has a knack for certain things in the ring and on commentary. His Dad would be so proud of him.


----------



## rbl85

JasmineAEW said:


> Today’s “Dark” was great! I cracked up at Negative-1’s commentary and telling Excalibur to shut up! Taz was about to die of laughter, too.
> 
> Lots of good matches today. Tay Conti is getting better and better, and it’s always fun to see Jurassic Express, SCU, Miro, Hobbs, Limelight, etc. *An while Brooke Havok didn’t get a lot of offense in, I think she has some potential. She just needs to keep working, as well as develop confidence in her promos.*
> 
> The best part about Dark is seeing new talents develop and, in time, earn spots in the company. Dynamite is the major leagues, which is great, but there is a lot of fun watching the farm teams, too.


She's going to have to gain some weight (mainly to avoid injuries)


----------



## ProjectGargano

Bononi is a beast. Good pairing with PPA while he gain some experience. Well, thanks for him and Comoroto WWE.


----------



## Prosper

DARK was really good last night. Tay Conti is getting so damn good and she knows it. You can tell by her facial expressions that she is really coming into her own and getting major confidence. Her offense is awesome. Loving Red Velvet as well. Her new music fits her. Been watching her since her debut and it looks like Tony is as high on her as I am.

The Britt Baker squash was OK, Brooke Havoc is pretty decent, I see why Cody is such a fan. It also looks like Shanna’s ring rust is gone because she looked hella crisp. She’s a lot better than I thought she was.

Glad my girl Ivelisse picked up another win. The Fenix and Baron Black match was fire and the Hobbs squash did what it needed to do. New music and new finisher for the big guy, I like it. And DAMN what a great tag match between Jurassic Express and Lee Johnson and his partner who’s name I’m forgetting. Luchasaurus added like 15 moves to his arsenal lol.

Enjoyed all of DARK last night. I actually find myself looking forward to it every Tuesday. Love watching new talent get better and better and finally get their shot on the big stage.


----------



## RiverFenix

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Love me some pretty peter Avalon that segment cracked me up again.Interesting to see him being paired with Cezar Bononi who is looking good in his model/smug asshole look and is perfect to be Peter's muscle. Also if you look at Bononis twitter he's sending stuff out like "ugliness is the true evil in this world". So hes fully playing up his character now.
> 
> 
> DARK is truly vital to AEW they have quite a number of talents on DARK that should be in the main roster in no time.


I wholly skipped that segment so didn;t even know this happened - HA! Not a terrible pairing for the lower tag card, unless PPA is more of a manager. Given Big Shotty Lee has been teaming with Aaron Solow lately maybe we get a DARK feud of Bononi/PPA vs Lee and Solow. 

I like Miro going more to his Alexander Rusev FCW/NXT roots with the shootier Thai Boxing stance - I would have liked him to hit that round kick at the open and end the match. I wonder if that extra he put on his finisher will be the new normal for it. It looks more painful, but in actually takes less pressure off the low back. He used to do an Oklahoma Roll through into German Suplex down in developmental that I'd love to see him bring back. Also he'd tie his opponent in the ropes and hit Thai Clinch knees. 

They're trying too hard to get Tarzan Boy theme song to be "sing along over". I know Tony Khan bought the rights, but don't try to force it. 

Butcher works better against other big men. Even green ones like M'Badu. Too bad he took up wrestling so late. 

Brooke Havok isn't ready. No business being on television and just makes the division look bad when they shill her being an off-the-street trainee of Nightmare Factory like it only takes two months to be an AEW wrestler. Booking her is all about shilling for Cody and QT's wrestling school and that's garbage. 

Conti is really coming into her own BUT her finisher sucks hard.


----------



## Klitschko

Any thoughts on Hobbs new finisher? Not a big fan of it honestly. Pumphandle powerslam is a good move but it took him a while to set it up. I enjoy his big Spinebuster the most.


----------



## Prosper

Klitschko said:


> Any thoughts on Hobbs new finisher? Not a big fan of it honestly. Pumphandle powerslam is a good move but it took him a while to set it up. I enjoy his big Spinebuster the most.


I like it but he kind of paused to play to the crowd when he was in position to send him down to the mat. That’s a finisher that needs to be executed quickly or it doesn’t come off as good. So less taunting and more one motion slamming and I think it works for him. The spine buster I would say is definitely better but as long as it’s a part of his arsenal alongside his new finisher it’ll make him look better.


----------



## Klitschko

Prosper said:


> I like it but he kind of paused to play to the crowd when he was in position to send him down to the mat. That’s a finisher that needs to be executed quickly or it doesn’t come off as good. So less taunting and more one motion slamming and I think it works for him. The spine buster I would say is definitely better but as long as it’s a part of his arsenal alongside his new finisher it’ll make him look better.


Thats true. Seems like they keep changing up his finisher every other week for some reason. it was the spinebuster, the Oklahoma powerslam, the world's strongest slam and now this. I just don't like it because its one of those moves you can only pull of if the match is over anyways, unlike the Spine buster that can come out of nowhere during a match. Hopefully he picks up the pace when doing it like you mentioned.


----------



## Geeee

Random Dark Fantasy booking. They could totally do Marvel (Danny Limelight is covered in Marvel tattoos) vs DC (Mike Verna just wrestles in Superman cosplay)

I don't even know why I'm Fantasy booking a job match LOL


----------



## 3venflow

Next Tuesday's card.

* Tay Conti w/ Anna Jay and Dark Order vs. Tesha Price

* Thunder Rosa vs. Dani Jordyn

* KC Navarro vs. Rey Fenix

* Ivelisse & Diamante vs. Vertvixen & Jazmin Allure

* Leyla Hirsch vs. Katalina Perez

* Gunn Club w/ Austin Gunn vs. John Skyler & Ray Jaz

* Alex Gracia vs. Red Velvet

* Fuego Del Sol & Vary Morales vs. Santana & Ortiz

* Chaos Project vs. SCU

* The Acclaimed vs. Ryzin & Danny Limelight

* 10 w/ Dark Order vs. Jake St. Patrick

* Bear Country, Sonny Kiss, & Joey Janela vs. Shawn Dean, Baron Black, Aaron Solow & Mike Verna

* M’Badu, Terrence & Terrell Hughes vs. Dustin Rhodes, QT Marshall & Nick Comoroto

* The Waiting Room w/ Ricky Starks


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Next Tuesday's card.
> 
> * Tay Conti w/ Anna Jay and Dark Order vs. Tesha Price
> 
> * Thunder Rosa vs. Dani Jordyn
> 
> * KC Navarro vs. Rey Fenix
> 
> * Ivelisse & Diamante vs. Vertvixen & Jazmin Allure
> 
> * Leyla Hirsch vs. Katalina Perez
> 
> * Gunn Club w/ Austin Gunn vs. John Skyler & Ray Jaz
> 
> * Alex Gracia vs. Red Velvet
> 
> * Fuego Del Sol & Vary Morales vs. Santana & Ortiz
> 
> * Chaos Project vs. SCU
> 
> * The Acclaimed vs. Ryzin & Danny Limelight
> 
> * 10 w/ Dark Order vs. Jake St. Patrick
> 
> * Bear Country, Sonny Kiss, & Joey Janela vs. Shawn Dean, Baron Black, Aaron Solow & Mike Verna
> 
> * M’Badu, Terrence & Terrell Hughes vs. Dustin Rhodes, QT Marshall & Nick Comoroto
> 
> * The Waiting Room w/ Ricky Starks


Nice for the KC Navarro vs Fenix that should be a banger and for the first win of Comoroto and Bear Country win...the rest it seems that will be a boring show.

Well, Madi Wrenkowski was cut from Dark...sad


----------



## 3venflow

ProjectGargano said:


> Nice for the KC Navarro vs Fenix that should be a banger and for the first win of Comoroto and Bear Country win...the rest it seems that will be a boring show.


I'm hoping when fans are back, Dark will go back to how it used to be, with mostly AEW talents and 3-4 match shows. When they're taping in front of a full paying audience, they can't run a 13-match card full of indie dudes.

Dark #2 had Kenny and Janela going over 25 minutes and somehow pulling off a banger of a match. #3 had Cody, Dustin & the Bucks vs. Private Party & Strong Hearts. #8 had Kenny vs. Evans for the AAA Mega Title and Trent vs. Penta. Wasn't always good but had matches a lot of people would want to tune in for.

With the new second show coming though, I'm not sure how it will work. Will they tape Dynamite, New Show and Dark all on one night?


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> I'm hoping when fans are back, Dark will go back to how it used to be, with mostly AEW talents and 3-4 match shows. When they're taping in front of a full paying audience, they can't run a 13-match card full of indie dudes.
> 
> Dark #2 had Kenny and Janela going over 25 minutes and somehow pulling off a banger of a match. #3 had Cody, Dustin & the Bucks vs. Private Party & Strong Hearts. #8 had Kenny vs. Evans for the AAA Mega Title and Trent vs. Penta. Wasn't always good but had matches a lot of people would want to tune in for.
> 
> With the new second show coming though, I'm not sure how it will work. Will they tape Dynamite, New Show and Dark all on one night?


I think this format of Dark is very important for AEW. Without it they wouldn´t have scouted so many talent like they did in the last months. When they are taping in front of a full paying audience they will do the same that they are doing now. They record 2 matches before Dynamite with public in the audience, then it´s Dynamite and in the end when everyone left they record all the other matches without public.


----------



## rbl85

ProjectGargano said:


> Nice for the KC Navarro vs Fenix that should be a banger and for the first win of Comoroto and Bear Country win...the rest it seems that will be a boring show.
> 
> *Well, Madi Wrenkowski was cut from Dark...sad*


It's not because she don't appear this week that she was cut....


----------



## Prosper

3venflow said:


> I'm hoping when fans are back, Dark will go back to how it used to be, with mostly AEW talents and 3-4 match shows. When they're taping in front of a full paying audience, they can't run a 13-match card full of indie dudes.
> 
> Dark #2 had Kenny and Janela going over 25 minutes and somehow pulling off a banger of a match. #3 had Cody, Dustin & the Bucks vs. Private Party & Strong Hearts. #8 had Kenny vs. Evans for the AAA Mega Title and Trent vs. Penta. Wasn't always good but had matches a lot of people would want to tune in for.
> 
> With the new second show coming though, I'm not sure how it will work. Will they tape Dynamite, New Show and Dark all on one night?


Id honestly prefer that they keep the current set up for DARK even when fans return. They don’t need full crowds for DARK. I’ve grown quite fond of the current 13-15 match set up, gives the audience a chance to see more talent and most just skip through what they aren’t interested in anyway. With the 2nd show coming I think that will present more opportunities for AEW talent to get screen time and for those higher quality matches to happen. DARK is perfect the way it is currently for me.


----------



## 3venflow

Prosper said:


> Id honestly prefer that they keep the current set up for DARK even when fans return. They don’t need full crowds for DARK. I’ve grown quite fond of the current 13-15 match set up, gives the audience a chance to see more talent and most just skip through what they aren’t interested in anyway. With the 2nd show coming I think that will present more opportunities for AEW talent to get screen time and for those higher quality matches to happen. DARK is perfect the way it is currently for me.


Just feels very dry and repetitive to me. There's very few storylines (Cody said he wants this to change) and it's hard to book them if you're rotating indie guys in and out of the company.

I'd like to see them use Dark to experiment with their own roster (different concepts like pure wrestling), but not completely close the door to indie wrestlers - just limit them more.

I can't sit through a 14-match episode of Dark now, but never used to have a problem when it was 3 or 4 matches.

Tony did say he's considering splitting Dark into AEW roster + developmental shows though. But then they go from having one TV show and one YouTube show to two TV shows and two YouTube shows.


----------



## ProjectGargano

rbl85 said:


> It's not because she don't appear this week that she was cut....


Yeah i know, i am just guessing, but this was the second show of the tappings and in the first (last week) she was. And Jazmin Allure and Vertvixen are in it and they are the other girls that are Thunder Rosa students at Mission Pro Wrestling.


----------



## Prosper

3venflow said:


> Just feels very dry and repetitive to me. There's very few storylines (Cody said he wants this to change) and it's hard to book them if you're rotating indie guys in and out of the company.
> 
> I'd like to see them use Dark to experiment with their own roster (different concepts like pure wrestling), but not completely close the door to indie wrestlers - just limit them more.
> 
> I can't sit through a 14-match episode of Dark now, but never used to have a problem when it was 3 or 4 matches.
> 
> Tony did say he's considering splitting Dark into AEW roster + developmental shows though. But then they go from having one TV show and one YouTube show to two TV shows and two YouTube shows.


I think with stories it just depends on how important they are. They should just be on live TV spread out between Dynamite and the 2nd show if they involve anything mid card and above. Low tier storylines can be split between DARK and the 2nd show. Putting storylines on DARK would definitely enhance the YouTube show though.

I do like the idea of experimenting more with AEW talent and allowing them to test different styles like MMA or shoot style offense, like in the case of Moxleys appearance on Dark towards the start of his reign.

So if there can be a balance of doing that and still introducing new talent then it would be the perfect mix. Without the current set up we wouldn’t have seen the skills of talents like Leyla Hirsch, Red Velvet, Baron Black, Bear Country or Camarato. You never know when you’ll find your next star and in the case of Red Velvet it looks like she’s on the fast track for being prominent for the womens division after starting from the bottom on Dark. Bear Country could also be signed which would be a great hoss addition to the tag scene. If they can keep bringing in talents like that while also infusing low tier storylines involving AEW talent into the show I think that’s the best way to go.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

ProjectGargano said:


> Yeah i know, i am just guessing, but this was the second show of the tappings and in the first (last week) she was. And Jazmin Allure and Vertvixen are in it and they are the other girls that are Thunder Rosa students at Mission Pro Wrestling.


Swole should be cut not wrenkowski what a dumb fucking argument. Swole is just bad for AEW.


----------



## ProjectGargano

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Swole should be cut not wrenkowski what a dumb fucking argument. Swole is just bad for AEW.


Well i agree with you! I hate Swole.


----------



## RiverFenix

Swole is likely safe from being cut for the drama she'd cause after being fired.


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Swole is likely safe from being cut for the drama she'd cause after being fired.


She's safe from being cut because she's black and a woman.


----------



## TD Stinger

Dark is an interesting case for me because I understand what the concept of it is now. In a time during a pandemic where Indy wrestling just isn't operating as normal because of obvious circumstances, Dark provides a platform for some of them to work. It also acts as their developmental show as they can bring in prospects and if they impress, that might be their gateway to getting on Dynamite. Wrestlers like Will Hobbs and Red Velvet are examples of this. Dark in a way has become AEW's (and WWE's) feeder system.

So, I totally get why the show is the way it is right now. That said, with all the other wrestling I watch, I really don't want to watch another 2 hour show every week which is what Dark has become. It's one of those things that if you love AEW that much and you want to know every single thing about AEW, then this show is probably entertaining enough and you get to see what other characters in the company are doing and potentially see new characters as well. But for me, I can just never care to watch it outside of a match here or there.

I think once AEW is operating out of arenas and touring again, which probably won't be until 2022, the format of Dark will have to change back to it's original concept because you couldn't do 16 dark matches in front of a live audience. But, I could see them creating a new show, whether it's at Daily's Place or not, to mimic what Dark is now.


----------



## ProjectGargano

TD Stinger said:


> Dark is an interesting case for me because I understand what the concept of it is now. In a time during a pandemic where Indy wrestling just operating as normal because of obvious circumstances, Dark provides a platform for some of them to work. It also acts as their developmental show as they can bring in prospects and if they impress, that might be their gateway to getting on Dynamite. Wrestlers like Will Hobbs and Red Velvet are examples of this. Dark in a way has become AEW's (and WWE's) feeder system.
> 
> So, I totally get why the show is the way it is right now. That said, with all the other wrestling I watch, I really don't want to watch another 2 hour show every week which is what Dark has become. It's one of those things that if you love AEW that much and you want to know every single thing about AEW, then this show is probably entertaining enough and you get to see what other characters in the company are doing and potentially see new characters as well. But for me, I can just never care to watch it outside of a match here or there.
> 
> I think once AEW is operating out of arenas and touring again, which probably won't be until 2022, the format of Dark will have to change back to it's original concept because you couldn't do 16 dark matches in front of a live audience. But, I could see them creating a new show, whether it's at Daily's Place or not, to mimic what Dark is now.


They record the dark matches after Dynamite when people left. They only record 2 matches with audience. So they can do this when touring, after Dynamite like they do now.


----------



## TD Stinger

ProjectGargano said:


> They record the dark matches after Dynamite when people left. They only record 2 matches with audience. So they can do this when touring, after Dynamite like they do now.


I mean, sure. But it's a lot easier to do that when they're doing all of that in Daily's Place, an amphitheater that the Khans own and in AEW's current central location as opposed to a different building every week.

Sure, in theory they could tape 15 dark matches after the show. But the format of the original Dark had matches with some marquee talent that would compel fans to stick around. I don't think many people are going stick around into Dark match #10 for Red Velvet vs. Alex Gracia or something like that. And watching a bunch of matches on Dark in an empty arena wouldn't look great.

Plus, again, right now they're in a central location in Jacksonville and they use a lot of unsigned talent. Would they then expect all of that unsigned talent to travel with them every single week?

My point is, once AEW is back on the road, the format of Dark will inevitable have to change from what it is now.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

They definitely singed Nick C

he's teaming with Dustin / QT against jobbers

usually a win signifies a signing


----------



## JBLGOAT

It’s time for Gunn club and invalisse and diamanté to do something.


----------



## RiverFenix

Time to shit or get off the pot with some of these enhancement guys. Sign them and give them characters or move on and bring in a set crew to freshen up DARK. 

Jon Skylar back is good to see. He blew out his knee in a match last June and was going to be out 6 months, so right on time. 

8-man tag is pointless unless it's to start some issue between Bear Country and Janela/Kiss (which I couldn't possibly give less of a shit about if that is the plan).


----------



## ProjectGargano

Idk if anyone follows indie wrestling but Blake Christian, one of the best on the indies will sign with someone, probably WWE because Alex Zayne (his best friend) and Elayna Black (his girlfriend) signed with them too.


----------



## CM Buck

ProjectGargano said:


> Idk if anyone follows indie wrestling but Blake Christian, one of the best on the indies will sign with someone, probably WWE because Alex Zayne (his best friend) and Elayna Black (his girlfriend) signed with them too.


His great i loved his match vs Ace austin


----------



## TD Stinger

Blake Christian impressed me when I saw him perform on Impact. I don't know if he's a guy I want to see in AEW because outside of his ring skills there's not much too him yet and I feel like AEW already have enough guys like this.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Its time for some DARK titles imo

champ, womens and tag or trios

why the hell not - will give the undercard guys something to fight for


----------



## Prosper

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Its time for some DARK titles imo
> 
> champ, womens and tag or trios
> 
> why the hell not - will give the undercard guys something to fight for


I think one DARK title for the men and one for the women would be good, as long as they keep bringing in new talent


----------



## ProjectGargano

Prosper said:


> I think one DARK title for the men and one for the women would be good, as long as they keep bringing in new talent


Yeah that would be nice. And would be nice in some dynamites we see Dark champion vs a dynamite talent and have a competitive match.
Btw, if AEW had a Men´s and Women´s Dark Championship who would be the champions? 

My opinionat these moment: Men: Danny Limelight or Will Hobbs
Women: Tay Conti maybe.


----------



## JBLGOAT

No dark titles but it’s time to start putting the guys who are doing nothing like Gunn club in feuds and storylines.


----------



## Prosper

ProjectGargano said:


> Yeah that would be nice. And would be nice in some dynamites we see Dark champion vs a dynamite talent and have a competitive match.
> Btw, if AEW had a Men´s and Women´s Dark Championship who would be the champions?
> 
> My opinionat these moment: Men: Danny Limelight or Will Hobbs
> Women: Tay Conti maybe.


I would put Tay Conti in contention for the AEW Women's title and make her as relevant as Britt Baker and Shida. I'd make Red Velvet the DARK women's champion and Camarato the men's champion to start.


----------



## ProjectGargano

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1356019176733868037
Jericho promoting Dark? What a guy! ahah


----------



## ProjectGargano

Comoroto is a freaking beast.


----------



## rbl85

ProjectGargano said:


> Comoroto is a freaking beast.


That one handed press on M'badu


----------



## rbl85

I don't understand how NXT did nothing with Conti, she have the look, her in-ring is very solid and it get's better and better.

Dani Jordyn really worked hard on her body


----------



## JasmineAEW

rbl85 said:


> I don't understand how NXT did nothing with Conti, she have the look, her in-ring is very solid and it get's better and better.
> 
> Dani Jordyn really worked hard on her body


I think Tay was just lost in the shuffle at NXT. Their women’s roster was stacked. And she wasn’t nearly as good in the ring as she is now. When the WWE released her, it turned out to be a great opportunity for her. I give her credit for making the most of it.


----------



## Prosper

Nice episode of Dark last night, Conti looked good, Velvet looked great, Camarato looked like a monster, and the Waiting Room segment was fuckin awesome lol


----------



## ProjectGargano

Next week´s dark seems to be a more competitive one. The only newcomer is The Nightmare Factory´s Carlie Bravo.


----------



## RiverFenix

I dug Carlie Bravo from that taping and mentioned he could be signed at least to a developmental. He had natural charisma. Given his legit military background I'd even consider putting him with Captain Dean in a permanent tag team. Dean is solid in-ring, but bland. He could be the straight man to Bravo's over-the-top persona. They lose here unfortunately given Avalon and Bononi heading into Dynamite match with Cody and Big Shotty Lee. 

Red Velvet vs Diamante - I assume Red Velvet gets the win here in a bit of an upset as they need to build her up for her teaming with Cody. 

SCU vs Lee Johnson and Aaron Solow - SCU wins here eventhough their "we lose, we break up" angle seems to have been mostly dropped. Johnson and Solow are teaming a lot together. 

Tay Conti vs Alex Gracia - Tay win here. 

PAC vs VSK - Could be sleeper good here. 

Ryan Nemeth vs Marko Stunt - Who did Nemeth piss off?

KC Navarro vs Sonny Kiss - Zero interest. 

Joey Janela vs Jack Evans - Crud, Janela is likely winning here going into TNT Title match. Jack and Angelico should request release as soon as pandemic is over. 

Brian Cage vs St. Patrick - will be a squash. 

Nyla vs Miranda Alize - Nyla Squash. 

Ten vs Baron Black - Black is the better prospect here. 

Natural Nightmares and Comoroto vs Vary Morales and Jersey Muscle (Society) - Jerse3y Muscle wrestled Butcher and Blade back in November. Vary is going to be chucked around by Comoroto here.


----------



## 3venflow

Will be interesting to see if Nemeth beats Stunt. Unsigned usually almost lose to signed on Dark, but... well, Stunt is Stunt and has won very few matches in AEW.


----------



## TD Stinger

Wait a minute, wasn't Stunt kidnapped by FTR? So, did they just let him go?


----------



## ProjectGargano

TD Stinger said:


> Wait a minute, wasn't Stunt kidnapped by FTR? So, did they just let him go?


Would you expect that they had him in that room till tuesday? lol
Of course, Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy entered in that room.


----------



## Oracle

RIP Zigglers brothers career. 

Imagine pitching to someone your going to come in and lose to marko stunt id say keep the money bud my pride is worth more.


----------



## Prosper

Red Velvet vs Diamante will be great. Keep Swole away from her though please. Tay Conti vs Alex Gracia will be nice too. It's always good to see my boy PAC and Cage should have a nice squash showing.


----------



## oglop44

Oracle said:


> RIP Zigglers brothers career.
> 
> Imagine pitching to someone your going to come in and lose to marko stunt id say keep the money bud my pride is worth more.


I'd be absolutely stunned if Marko wins here. More likely Ziggler gets the win as an "apology" for debuting with a loss. Not many people debut on dynamite so I'm guessing they like him


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358825493995417601


----------



## Prosper

Congrats to Aaron Solow. He's a very good talent that could benefit from some fine tuning at the Nightmare Factory.


----------



## Prosper

Damn Comoroto too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358830777526550536


----------



## JBLGOAT

Boo comoroto should be part of Jurassic express. Unless this is a setup to get him in the Jurassic express.


----------



## RiverFenix

Big Shotty Lee, Nick Comoroto and Aaron Solow all need a lot of character work - maybe with them being signed that'll get the opportunity show character/personality.


----------



## 3venflow

I don't see anything in Lee and Solow to suggest they'll do much and have the typical cookie cutter look and bland charisma. But Comoroto has something about him and I'd be happy to see him around long-term.

Comoroto could be good with the Jurassics or Bear Country as a new babyface hoss trio.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Lee will be a star. Aaron Solow is a trainer at Nightmare Factory so it´s normal that publicly joins them. Comoroto is a beast.


----------



## RiverFenix

Ryan Nemeth surely beats Marko as Dolph's little brother has another Dynamite match this week, this time vs PAC.


----------



## Shock Street

Did they do something on Dark to show Comoroto and Solow joining the Nightmare Family or is it just going to be like Lee Johnson and the Gunn Club and they're just... there one day?


----------



## oglop44

Shock Street said:


> Did they do something on Dark to show Comoroto and Solow joining the Nightmare Family or is it just going to be like Lee Johnson and the Gunn Club and they're just... there one day?


Comorotto teamed with the natural nightmares recently as a kayfabe try out. Solow has been teaming with Johnson recently so I guess they're just making that team official


----------



## ProjectGargano

I think the people are misunderstanding what the Nightmare Family is. The Nighmare Family exists outside kayfabe and is normal that the people that train at Nightmare Factory and has some level join them because they are a product of Nightmare Factory.


----------



## Shock Street

ProjectGargano said:


> I think the people are misunderstanding what the Nightmare Family is. The Nighmare Family exists outside kayfabe and is normal that the people that train at Nightmare Factory and has some level join them because they are a product of Nightmare Factory.


Yeah but last time they did this, the three people that joined were immediately in Cody's entrance, so it's not really outside kayfabe if they're accompanying him to ringside...


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359173620212387840


----------



## RiverFenix

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359173620212387840


These two could be huge - especially Carlie Bravo. Kid has natural charisma. How many monickers did he give himself there - "Bad News and Tattoos", "The personification of the standing ovation", "The (all around) American Rebel" Carlie Bravo. He reminds me of Enzo Amore a bit in that regard.

Not sure either are signed yet - and wonder if this was just a NF training promo that Carlie used here to hype up his DARK debut match. Shawn Dean did recently tweet out about losing his job and seemed to indicate it was because he always had to book off for wrestling dates, but also clarified that it didn't mean he signed on with AEW or NF. So neither seem to be signed.

Can't see AEW even retweeting that given the use of CCR's Fortunate Son. That would cost just a little bit more than Tarzan Boy...


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359173620212387840


I really like the gimmick. This would definitely work.


----------



## Oracle

Nightmare factory has nothing to do with AEW so apart from dark and maybe a squash job on dynamite hard to see why anyone should care about it


----------



## MaseMan

The Acclaimed continue to grow on me. The parody video was humorous and didn't drag on too long.


----------



## taker1986

First dark I've watched in a few weeks. Janela/Evans and 10s match I enjoyed the most. Tay Conti and Red Velvet looked very impressive for the Women

Really dislike Zigglers brother. Even his ring mannerisms are like Dolph's he doesn't even try to be different. I dislike him that much that I was even rooting for Stunt to beat him.


----------



## Pippen94

Shit, nobody told Janela & Jack Evans this is just a YouTube show. Guys killed each other


----------



## CM Buck

Jack Evans is literally a God of professional wrestling. To drag such a useless lump to a good one on one, no spotfest, no weapons or sick bumps match is the stroke of a master


----------



## Pippen94

Firefromthegods said:


> Jack Evans is literally a God of professional wrestling. To drag such a useless lump to a good one on one, no spotfest, no weapons or sick bumps match is the stroke of a master


I think if you ask anybody within company they'd tell you Janela's selling & bumping is second to none


----------



## CM Buck

Pippen94 said:


> I think if you ask anybody within company they'd tell you Janela's selling & bumping is second to none


That's literally what I just said? Jack Evans made joey look great in a match that featured no sick bumps.

Joey is great at killing himself. But in a match that is as safe as a miz match his awful. But Jack made him look great


----------



## Asuka842

Watching Tay Conti grow and develop into a badass in the ring has been such a joy to watch. She puts such “oomph” in her moves these days.


----------



## Pippen94

Firefromthegods said:


> That's literally what I just said? Jack Evans made joey look great in a match that featured no sick bumps.
> 
> Joey is great at killing himself. But in a match that is as safe as a miz match his awful. But Jack made him look great


No, you called him a useless lump. Joey brings a lot to table including selling & personality which may not be Evans strength at this stage. Don't like when fans use term "carry" because who knows really?! but Joey brought good stuff tonight


----------



## CM Buck

Pippen94 said:


> No, you called him a useless lump. Joey brings a lot to table including selling & personality which may not be Evans strength at this stage. Don't like when fans use term "carry" because who knows really?! but Joey brought good stuff tonight


I was too harsh. His not useless but 9 times out of 10 in a normal match he just exists. I watched wwe for years, I'm not satisfied with guys like joey being good bumpers. I want high quality stuff. 

Joey is fine and sometimes pulls his own weight but I want consistently great


----------



## TD Stinger

Don't really watch Dark but I watched 2 matches from this week out of curiosity.

While I think Diamante has regressed since being in AEW, Red Velvet's future looks promising. I'll say this, if Jade can be a good base for Velvet's offense in their big tag match in a few weeks, maybe they can turn in something good.

Also, Ryan Nemeth is a completely copy of 2011/2012 Dolph Ziggler, just not as good. FTR apparently just let Marko go, lol. And Nemeth needed a distraction to beat Marko. Well, at least now I know I shouldn't take him seriously.


----------



## RiverFenix

Taynara needs a better finisher, or better set-up. I don't know what she was doing - I thought she was going for the Ranger Roll pick-up but only did the grab leg roll through to reposition her opponent to then walk behind her to put her in the sub. Just give her a throw or suplex as a finisher. 

Sonny Kiss' finisher is basically Scorpio Sky's TKO - not sure how he can get away with that just because he drops into a split. 

Chris Daniels needs to retire - he's got the pretty big backstage gig, no reason to be in-ring. And it's cringy AF that a 50 yr old and a 43 yr old have a Meltzer named move like they're indie rebels. Big Shotty Lee needs to be winning matches. 

Miranda Alize being affiliated with Ivelisse and Diamante - why? 

Ten needs to stop wrestling like a powerhouse. He's not that anymore as AEW added legit bigmen. 

Dean and Bravo will need a lot of polishing. Also that was a bad first match-up as Avalon and Cesar lack chemistry themselves and it was really clunky.


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Taynara needs a better finisher, or better set-up. I don't know what she was doing - I thought she was going for the Ranger Roll pick-up but only did the grab leg roll through to reposition her opponent to then walk behind her to put her in the sub. Just give her a throw or suplex as a finisher.
> 
> Sonny Kiss' finisher is basically Scorpio Sky's TKO - not sure how he can get away with that just because he drops into a split.
> 
> Chris Daniels needs to retire - he's got the pretty big backstage gig, no reason to be in-ring. And it's cringy AF that a 50 yr old and a 43 yr old have a Meltzer named move like they're indie rebels. Big Shotty Lee needs to be winning matches.
> 
> Miranda Alize being affiliated with Ivelisse and Diamante - why?
> 
> Ten needs to stop wrestling like a powerhouse. He's not that anymore as AEW added legit bigmen.
> 
> Dean and Bravo will need a lot of polishing. Also that was a bad first match-up as Avalon and Cesar lack chemistry themselves and it was really clunky.


Miranda Alize was a member of Las Sicarias in the Indies.


----------



## Prosper

Tay Conti, Red Velvet, and Cage all looked great last night.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Prosper said:


> I think with stories it just depends on how important they are. They should just be on live TV spread out between Dynamite and the 2nd show if they involve anything mid card and above. Low tier storylines can be split between DARK and the 2nd show. Putting storylines on DARK would definitely enhance the YouTube show though.
> 
> I do like the idea of experimenting more with AEW talent and allowing them to test different styles like MMA or shoot style offense, like in the case of Moxleys appearance on Dark towards the start of his reign.
> 
> So if there can be a balance of doing that and still introducing new talent then it would be the perfect mix. Without the current set up we wouldn’t have seen the skills of talents like Leyla Hirsch, Red Velvet, Baron Black, Bear Country or Camarato. You never know when you’ll find your next star and in the case of Red Velvet it looks like she’s on the fast track for being prominent for the womens division after starting from the bottom on Dark. Bear Country could also be signed which would be a great hoss addition to the tag scene. If they can keep bringing in talents like that while also infusing low tier storylines involving AEW talent into the show I think that’s the best way to go.



Don't forget aaron solow joined nitemare family too,and Ricky Starks and will Hobbs started on DARK.Danny limelight looks to be a great prospect I also like Mbadu even though hes a bit green.


----------



## RiverFenix

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Don't forget aaron solow joined nitemare family too,and Ricky Starks and will Hobbs started on DARK.Danny limelight looks to be a great prospect I also like Mbadu even though hes a bit green.


Ricky Starks debuted against Cody in a TNT Open Challenge.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Ricky Starks debuted against Cody in a TNT Open Challenge.


Yeah I flubbed that one lol he's been on DARK so much he just is stuck in brain as a guy who started there lol......surprised I didnt say scorpio sky too hahahaha


----------



## 3venflow

Moxley on Dark next week! An interesting card.


Jon Cruz vs. Jon Moxley
Vertvixen vs. Tay Conti
Aaron Solow vs. Eddie Kingston
Ryzin vs. Powerhouse Hobbs
Renee Michelle vs. Shanna
KC Navarro vs. Ricky Starks
Eric James & VSK vs. Alex Reynolds & John Silver
Fuego del Sol vs. Nick Comoroto
Brandon Cutler vs. Misterioso
Bear Country vs. Chaos Project
The Butcher & The Blade vs. Jake St. Patrick & Sage Scott
Baron Black & John Skyler vs. Luchasaurus & Jungle Boy


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Moxley on Dark next week! An interesting card.
> 
> 
> Jon Cruz vs. Jon Moxley
> Vertvixen vs. Tay Conti
> Aaron Solow vs. Eddie Kingston
> Ryzin vs. Powerhouse Hobbs
> Renee Michelle vs. Shanna
> KC Navarro vs. Ricky Starks
> Eric James & VSK vs. Alex Reynolds & John Silver
> Fuego del Sol vs. Nick Comoroto
> Brandon Cutler vs. Misterioso
> Bear Country vs. Chaos Project
> The Butcher & The Blade vs. Jake St. Patrick & Sage Scott
> Baron Black & John Skyler vs. Luchasaurus & Jungle Boy


El Misterioso from NJPW on Dark? Awesome. It seems that will be one of the best Darks since the pandemic start.


----------



## CM Buck

BEAR COUNTRY IS GOING TO LOSE TO LUTHER??? 

FUCK. MY. LIFE!!!!


----------



## rbl85

Firefromthegods said:


> BEAR COUNTRY IS GOING TO LOSE TO LUTHER???
> 
> FUCK. MY. LIFE!!!!


Actually i think they're going to win


----------



## CM Buck

rbl85 said:


> Actually i think they're going to win


Nope. Chaos project is in that 8 man. They usually love to give teams losing on dynamite a win as like a consolation prize


----------



## RiverFenix

Fuego wrestling Nick Comoroto, who has been teaming with QT lately(and trained by him). Will be interested in seeing the Sammy vlog to set this up.


----------



## Lorromire

Fuck I'm pumped for this Comoroto push. The dude looks like a beast and can go in the ring as a big man powerhouse. My only concern is that he might not be able to pull off speaking on the mic. If he can't speak then give him a manager that can talk asap.


Firefromthegods said:


> BEAR COUNTRY IS GOING TO LOSE TO LUTHER???
> 
> FUCK. MY. LIFE!!!!


Yeah, that's gonna suck. Gotta pay your dues I guess, even if it's a dumb decision.


----------



## 3venflow

firefromthegods said:


> Nope. Chaos project is in that 8 man. They usually love to give teams losing on dynamite a win as like a consolation prize


That's usually the case but there was an exception the other week involving Chaos Project. They lost to Daniels and Kazarian on Dark then lost to Hangman and Hardy the next night on Dynamite.

Hopefully the same happens again because Bear Country are a team with legit potential and also had that moment on Dynamite which seemed to set up a feud with Butcher and the Blade.


----------



## ProjectGargano

I think Bear Country will win too.


----------



## RiverFenix

Mox vs Cruz is weird as hell. Not like Mox needs the ring work as he's been wrestling a lot lately. And Cruz is pulling double duty again in order to wrestle Mox. 

Is this a W-L record issue with the recent reset? Moxley's team is taking some L's recently. He lost the title to Omega, lost vs Omega/GB vs Mox/PAC/Fenix and then lost vs Omega/Kenta this past week. Only win is over Comoroto on Dynamite a few weeks ago. 

So maybe this will just be a total squash as Mox would have wrestled in the Fall Count Anywhere match and AEw would be fine squashing Cruz since he's under contract and working as Serpentico later anyways.

Also is Cutler really going to go over Misterioso?


----------



## Aedubya

Who is Misterioso?


----------



## 3venflow

@Aedubya 

He works for New Japan in the USA. More info here:









AEW Reportedly Registers 'Forbidden Door' and...


Yes, and I give them quite frequently on here. Lots of people care what he thinks though considering he has been active and successful in wrestling for forty years. Comparing me to a famous and popular comic? Wow, what a nice and unexpected compliment! Reference was to hack obvious humor...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## JBLGOAT

Wardlow and orange Cassidy could use some dark wins. Ricky starks doesn’t need anymore right now


----------



## Geeee

I still think it's weird when Serpentico wrestles twice


----------



## Pippen94

Geeee said:


> I still think it's weird when Serpentico wrestles twice


Get two paychecks!!


----------



## Pippen94

Chaos Project antics fun to watch!!


----------



## rbl85

So what did i told you Fire ?


----------



## Pippen94

Shanna's opponent is a good looking woman.
Great bump from stunner!!


----------



## ProjectGargano

Pippen94 said:


> Shanna's opponent is a good looking woman.
> Great bump from stunner!!


Drake Maverick's wife lol


----------



## rbl85

Madi Wrenkowski (or something like that) is at ringside


----------



## ProjectGargano

This week and last one, Dark is more squashy lol. Some matches last only 1 minute or less.


----------



## Pippen94

ProjectGargano said:


> Drake Maverick's wife lol


She can do better


----------



## Claro De Luna

Pippen94 said:


> She can do better


Yep defo. Not sure what she sees in that pip squeak.


----------



## Pippen94

Shit - getting through these matches quick.
Meanwhile Joshi matches got 10 minutes each yesterday


----------



## ProjectGargano

Pippen94 said:


> Shit - getting through these matches quick.
> Meanwhile Joshi matches got 10 minutes each yesterday


Maybe AEW doesn't want to saturate the fans these week because yesterday matches.


----------



## rbl85

Pippen94 said:


> Shit - getting through these matches quick.
> *Meanwhile Joshi matches got 10 minutes each yesterday*


Yes but those Joshi don't appear every week on Dark


----------



## Brodus Clay

Hobbs theme lasted more than his match.


----------



## CM Buck

rbl85 said:


> So what did i told you Fire ?


I'm thrilled to be wrong my friend


----------



## Klitschko

Sooooooo. We are on finisher number 5 for Will Hobbs already. It's fucking hilarious at this point


spinebuster
Oklahoma powerslam
worlds strongest slam
pumphandle powerslam
sit out powerslam


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Klitschko said:


> Sooooooo. We are on finisher number 5 for Will Hobbs already. It's fucking hilarious at this point
> 
> 
> spinebuster
> Oklahoma powerslam
> worlds strongest slam
> pumphandle powerslam
> sit out powerslam


Yeah I liked him doing the world's strongest slam personally but yeah it's like figure your shit out bro lol.

That new finisher is too similar to ricky Starks imo.


----------



## CM Buck

I think Hobbs should use the old train wreck. The Canadian backbreaker drop that A train used


----------



## RapShepard

If he can do it the Umaga Pop Up Samoan Drop always seemed like it should've been a finisher to me.


----------



## 3venflow

What matches are recommended from this week's Dark? I don't want to sit through the full show but usually pick and choose a handful. How was Moxley's match? A squash?

Bear Country getting the W over Chaos Project is awesome though.


----------



## oglop44

3venflow said:


> What matches are recommended from this week's Dark? I don't want to sit through the full show but usually pick and choose a handful. How was Moxley's match? A squash?
> 
> Bear Country getting the W over Chaos Project is awesome though.


Not sure there was any real standouts this week to be honest. Mostly squashes.

My personal favourite was Cutler vs Misterioso but I wouldn't go out of your way to see it.


----------



## Geeee

I wonder if refs missing tap outs is something AEW is doing on purpose. Happened again in Moxley vs Cruz.


----------



## 3venflow

I checked out a few matches but yeah, nothing special at all. Love Bear Country though.

I know the current format of Dark has its fans on here, but I think it could be much better. You could be having feuds with AEW contracted talent on there before the new show comes along. I'd rather see a Ricky Starks vs. Matt Sydal feud than either of them vs. bland indie guy.

Have a look at the difference in ratings for Dynamite and Dark on CM.


----------



## JBLGOAT

3venflow said:


> I checked out a few matches but yeah, nothing special at all. Love Bear Country though.
> 
> I know the current format of Dark has its fans on here, but I think it could be much better. You could be having feuds with AEW contracted talent on there before the new show comes along. I'd rather see a Ricky Starks vs. Matt Sydal feud than either of them vs. bland indie guy.
> 
> Have a look at the difference in ratings for Dynamite and Dark on CM.
> 
> View attachment 97510


the angles and setups on dark have been good they just need more of them


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> What matches are recommended from this week's Dark? I don't want to sit through the full show but usually pick and choose a handful. How was Moxley's match? A squash?
> 
> Bear Country getting the W over Chaos Project is awesome though.


I thought the finish to Nick Comoroto vs Fuego Del Sol was nice but otherwise this was an episode of WWE Superstars


----------



## Prosper

Man Moxley’s squash was great lol I love how he put that guy to sleep and dumped his body to the side


----------



## ProjectGargano

Prosper said:


> Man Moxley’s squash was great lol I love how he put that guy to sleep and dumped his body to the side


Poor Serpentico lol


----------



## Pippen94

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yeah I liked him doing the world's strongest slam personally but yeah it's like figure your shit out bro lol.
> 
> That new finisher is too similar to ricky Starks imo.





3venflow said:


> I checked out a few matches but yeah, nothing special at all. Love Bear Country though.
> 
> I know the current format of Dark has its fans on here, but I think it could be much better. You could be having feuds with AEW contracted talent on there before the new show comes along. I'd rather see a Ricky Starks vs. Matt Sydal feud than either of them vs. bland indie guy.
> 
> Have a look at the difference in ratings for Dynamite and Dark on CM.
> 
> View attachment 97510


Chaos Project > Bear country


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Bear country is much better lol


----------



## Pippen94

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Bear country is much better lol


Bear Country are bigger (well at least than Serpentico) but not better


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Pippen94 said:


> Bear Country are bigger (well at least than Serpentico) but not better


Chaos project is absolute dog shit.

I like Serpentico in doses he is a decent kinda luchador style jobber but luthor........is quite possibly the worst wrestler under contract. While they have become more tolerable merely because Luthor uses serpentico as a weapon they still are quite bad and really aren't good for the product. 

Bear country is much better and fills the void of big men tags.


----------



## Pippen94

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Chaos project is absolute dog shit.
> 
> I like Serpentico in doses he is a decent kinda luchador style jobber but luthor........is quite possibly the worst wrestler under contract. While they have become more tolerable merely because Luthor uses serpentico as a weapon they still are quite bad and really aren't good for the product.
> 
> Bear country is much better and fills the void of big men tags.


Only thing discernable about Bear Country is their size. They're green & haven't shown much in way of character. There's no such thing as "void of big men tags" rather only space for those who entertain.
Chaos Project seem to have been thrown together but developed their own gimmick & now make for entertaining viewing on dark.


----------



## RiverFenix

Bear Country has no real presence to them.


----------



## 3venflow

Next week on Dark... 

A lot of people on Twitter are buzzing about JD Drake, can't say I know of him though.

1. Varsity Blonds vs. Shawn Dean & Carlie Bravo
2. Aaron Solow vs. Ryan Nemeth
3. Ryzin & Baron Black vs. Peter Avalon & Cezar Bononi
4. Alex Reynolds & John Silver vs. Louie Valle & Chris Peaks
5. Kip Sabian vs. Fuego del Sol
6. KiLynn King vs. Tesha Price
7. Lee Johnson (w/ Arn Anderson) vs. Serpentico
8. Luchasaurus & Jungle Boy vs. Angel Fashion & VSK
9. Ivelisse & Diamante vs. Miranda Alize & Renee Michelle
10. Leyla Hirsch vs. Brooke Havok (w/ Cody Rhodes)
11. JJ Garrett vs. QT Marshall
12. Eddie Kingston vs. JD Drake
13. Max Caster vs. Marko Stunt
14. Tony Vega & Steven Stetson vs. Top Flight
15. Brian Cage vs. John Skyler
16. Bear Country, Joey Janela & Sonny Kiss vs. M'Badu, Levy Shapiro, Daniel Joseph & Aaron Frye


----------



## ProjectGargano

Well, 8 debuting athletes. I heard nice things anout JD Drake and seen an awesome match of JJ Garrett at GCW Fight Forever, the others i don´t know.


----------



## JBLGOAT

All the people need the win or a keep busy match except for Brian cage but damn that is a lot of talent spinning their wheels. It’s a testament to the announce team and wrestlers that I enjoy dark despite it being so badly booked.


----------



## CM Buck

JD DRAKE!!! THE BLUE COLLAR BADASS FUCK YES


----------



## $Dolladrew$

3venflow said:


> Next week on Dark...
> 
> A lot of people on Twitter are buzzing about JD Drake, can't say I know of him though.
> 
> 1. Varsity Blonds vs. Shawn Dean & Carlie Bravo
> 2. Aaron Solow vs. Ryan Nemeth
> 3. Ryzin & Baron Black vs. Peter Avalon & Cezar Bononi
> 4. Alex Reynolds & John Silver vs. Louie Valle & Chris Peaks
> 5. Kip Sabian vs. Fuego del Sol
> 6. KiLynn King vs. Tesha Price
> 7. Lee Johnson (w/ Arn Anderson) vs. Serpentico
> 8. Luchasaurus & Jungle Boy vs. Angel Fashion & VSK
> 9. Ivelisse & Diamante vs. Miranda Alize & Renee Michelle
> 10. Leyla Hirsch vs. Brooke Havok (w/ Cody Rhodes)
> 11. JJ Garrett vs. QT Marshall
> 12. Eddie Kingston vs. JD Drake
> 13. Max Caster vs. Marko Stunt
> 14. Tony Vega & Steven Stetson vs. Top Flight
> 15. Brian Cage vs. John Skyler
> 16. Bear Country, Joey Janela & Sonny Kiss vs. M'Badu, Levy Shapiro, Daniel Joseph & Aaron Frye


Imo a loaded DARK 

I like the varsity blondes and have heard sine buzz about Carlie bravo so interested to see.

Love me some Pretty Peter Avalon and with his new Muscle I hope we see Avalon more regularly as a goofy/chickenshit heel AEW needs more guys to hate.

Love me some DARK ORDER especially john silver.

Ivelisse and Diamante are great never disappoint me.

Hirsch vs havok should be interesting to see if havok has continued to progress.

Then you got Mbadu,Bear Country,Max Castor in singles action, eddie Kingston, and brian cage.


----------



## RiverFenix

I have to assume Drake and Kingston have crossed paths before as well. I think this one could be very physical. I'm surprised JD Drake didn't get signed up with the other Evolve guys wwe was snatching up for their NXT Evolve feeder to the feeder system. 

Nemeth wins again here because of his match on Dynamite? I can't say I understand his usage.


----------



## 3venflow

In Nemeth's defense, at least he looks like a pro wrestler and can bump, making him an acceptable jobber but not someone you'd really want to feature. I'd rather see him doing quick jobs on Dynamite than Luther, Stunt and Avalon.

Randomly off-topic, but Solow (Nemeth's opponent) and WWE's Bayley have called off their engagement and split up.


----------



## Skermac

i like dark better than dynamite, no commericials plus the matches dont last as long


----------



## Skermac

i really want to see abadon more often


----------



## 3venflow

So, Brooke Havok reportedly tore an ACL in her match against Leyla that airs tonight, but managed to finish the match.

Sounds like another lengthy injury after Anna Jay's.


----------



## CM Buck

3venflow said:


> So, Brooke Havok reportedly tore an ACL in her match against Leyla that airs tonight, but managed to finish the match.
> 
> Sounds like another lengthy injury after Anna Jay's.


I give her credit for gritting her teeth through that


----------



## oglop44

3venflow said:


> So, Brooke Havok reportedly tore an ACL in her match against Leyla that airs tonight, but managed to finish the match.
> 
> Sounds like another lengthy injury after Anna Jay's.


Awful news if true.


----------



## rbl85

Firefromthegods said:


> I give her credit for gritting her teeth through that





3venflow said:


> So, Brooke Havok reportedly tore an ACL in her match against Leyla that airs tonight, but managed to finish the match.
> 
> Sounds like another lengthy injury after Anna Jay's.


Women are more susceptible to ACL injury, usually it's between 6 and 9 month


----------



## 3venflow

Because 16 matches were not enough, a 17th match has been added to Dark.

And this one actually looks pretty good as long as Mike Sydal and Jack Evans don't blow their spots again.


----------



## RiverFenix

^That's strange timing. Makes me wonder if that was going to be a Dynamite match and they couldn't fit it in timing wise. 

Not sure why 50 yr old Chris Daniels is working in-ring any more. He has a pretty big front office role in AEW.


----------



## Prosper

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ^That's strange timing. Makes me wonder if that was going to be a Dynamite match and they couldn't fit it in timing wise.
> 
> Not sure why 50 yr old Chris Daniels is working in-ring any more. He has a pretty big front office role in AEW.


Because he's a good "*hand*".


----------



## TD Stinger

Aw man, Mina Kimes alter ego is gonna be out for awhile.

In seriousness, hope she can recover. Sucks it happened so early in her career.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Eddie Kingston vs JD Drake was awesome. JD Drake is great, and Kingston too for putting him over.


----------



## rbl85

Brooke Havoc apparently torn her ACL just running to the rope

Really really unlucky but i don't know if she tore is completely because she was still able to move like nothing happened


----------



## ProjectGargano

rbl85 said:


> Brooke Havoc apparently torn her ACL just running to the rope


Yes, she ended the match in pain.


----------



## ProjectGargano

JJ Garrett looked very good too.


----------



## Pippen94

Fuego!!!


----------



## Pippen94

That was fun sprint - could've used another tease of tornado ddt


----------



## ProjectGargano

Pippen94 said:


> That was fun sprint - could've used another tease of tornado ddt


He can't do it. That's a myth.


----------



## Geeee

Pippen94 said:


> That was fun sprint - could've used another tease of tornado ddt


I think you could do an awesome counter from the DDT right into the torture rack position to set up Sabian's finish


----------



## Pippen94

Geeee said:


> I think you could an awesome counter from the DDT right into the torture rack position to set up Sabian's finish


Kinda reverse of Eddie vs Brock's f5


----------



## Geeee

Miranda Alizee(sp?) is pretty awful. I think she botched every move LOL


----------



## Boxingfan

Can AEW please get rid of Sonny Kiss already?


----------



## Pippen94

Boxingfan said:


> Can AEW please get rid of Sonny Kiss already?


Just thinking Janela & King were doing best to make bear country interesting


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Peter Avalon stole the show for me.The ending with Bononi just throwing Avalon half conscious on top of that dude forcing the Martiknees was hilarious man.Avalon sold it perfectly after the match as well god damn I love me some PRETTY PETER AVALON!!!

#PPAALLDAY


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Geeee said:


> Miranda Alizee(sp?) is pretty awful. I think she botched every move LOL


Yeah she sucks so bad that's why Ivelisse and Diamante kicked her out of La Sicarias commentary explained it well.She definetly had a rough night lol.


----------



## RiverFenix

I was impressed with JJ Garrett and definitely want to see more of him. At worst he'd be a good DARK jobber, but I think there is something more there even. Match with QT Marshall was pretty good.


----------



## Prosper

Only watched 3 matches this week. 

Leyla Hirsch vs Brooke Havok was decent. Too bad about the injury for Brooke. I actually like the girl she has potential. 

JD Drake and Kingston beat the shit out of each other. Not really a fan of Drake's physique though. 

Ivelisse and Diamante tried their best but Miranda and Renee are terrible. They missed all their cues and were botching left and right.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Prosper said:


> Only watched 3 matches this week.
> 
> Leyla Hirsch vs Brooke Havok was decent. Too bad about the injury for Brooke. I actually like the girl she has potential.
> 
> JD Drake and Kingston beat the shit out of each other. Not really a fan of Drake's physique though.
> 
> Ivelisse and Diamante tried their best but Miranda and Renee are terrible. They missed all their cues and were botching left and right.


Do yourself a favor and watch the PPA tag match you will at the very least get a chuckle guaranteed (and report back lol)


----------



## JBLGOAT

Nick comoroto needs to either be a caveman or a lunatic not seem technician from the nightmare family.


----------



## El Hammerstone

JBLGOAT said:


> Nick comoroto needs to either be a caveman or a lunatic not seem technician from the nightmare family.


If we're talking about big cavemen wrestlers, then they may as well just go for someone like Caveman Ugg


----------



## 3venflow

Watched bits and pieces from Dark last night after my Chernobyl stream broke. A few thoughts...

- Even though I'm not particularly interested in them, I like that Shawn Dean/Carlie Bravo have a look and persona for their tag team now.

- Cesar Bononi is big but really sucks. Even using Avalon as a weapon against their opponents, he was sloppy with his execution and has no charisma.

- Even though it's not something that interests me, I do like that they've created a mini-faction of Avalon/Bononi/Nemeth on Dark to feud with the Nightmare Family. It gives them some direction instead of random matches.

- Comoroto commands attention when he steps through the curtain, but as mentioned he needs some sort of persona to take advantage of his other qualities. Bear Country are right there, as a trio they could be highlights of Dark.

- I liked Kip Sabian showing more of a serious side. Secondary type shows are about his level for me and he's better than some of the bland guys they use.

- Lee Johnson still isn't doing much to get my attention, but I love him using the Blue Thunder bomb as a finisher.

- JJ Garrett reminded me of old school Scott Steiner in appearance, just much smaller. He certainly has potential, but is not someone I'd be looking to sign right now. He looks like he could suit a tag team with someone like Josh Alexander.

- Brian Cage squashing guys is the content I'm here to see. Very late 80s/early 90s Wrestling Challenge.

- Now the match I was looking forward to: Eddie Kingston vs. JD Drake. I hadn't seen Drake before, but there was a lot of buzz. And this was a super fun slugfest with some brutal chops. Drake is also very athletic for a guy of his bulk. With that said, I can't agree with the clamor for AEW to sign Drake. It's very hard to sell a guy like this in a major promotion and I think AEW need to be more picky about who they sign. They're a big league now and unless they plan to start WWE levels of pumping out content, they can't sign every decent indie talent.

- Bear Country with Joey and Sonny doesn't make much sense to me. Put Comoroto with them instead. It was nice to see them pick up another W though.

- I skimmed through the main event, but was surprised to see Evans, rather than Mike Sydal, eat the pin. Evans' appearance lately looks really bad and I wonder if AEW view him in even lower regard now. I still rate Angelico as a good second show wrestler, though. Daniels doing his slingshot moonsault to the outside at his age was the highlight for me.


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Watched bits and pieces from Dark last night after my Chernobyl stream broke. A few thoughts...
> 
> - Even though I'm not particularly interested in them, I like that Shawn Dean/Carlie Bravo have a look and persona for their tag team now.
> 
> - Cesar Bononi is big but really sucks. Even using Avalon as a weapon against their opponents, he was sloppy with his execution and has no charisma.
> 
> - Even though it's not something that interests me, I do like that they've created a mini-faction of Avalon/Bononi/Nemeth on Dark to feud with the Nightmare Family. It gives them some direction instead of random matches.
> 
> - Comoroto commands attention when he steps through the curtain, but as mentioned he needs some sort of persona to take advantage of his other qualities. Bear Country are right there, as a trio they could be highlights of Dark.
> 
> - I liked Kip Sabian showing more of a serious side. Secondary type shows are about his level for me and he's better than some of the bland guys they use.
> 
> - Lee Johnson still isn't doing much to get my attention, but I love him using the Blue Thunder bomb as a finisher.
> 
> - JJ Garrett reminded me of old school Scott Steiner in appearance, just much smaller. He certainly has potential, but is not someone I'd be looking to sign right now. He looks like he could suit a tag team with someone like Josh Alexander.
> 
> - Brian Cage squashing guys is the content I'm here to see. Very late 80s/early 90s Wrestling Challenge.
> 
> - Now the match I was looking forward to: Eddie Kingston vs. JD Drake. I hadn't seen Drake before, but there was a lot of buzz. And this was a super fun slugfest with some brutal chops. Drake is also very athletic for a guy of his bulk. With that said, I can't agree with the clamor for AEW to sign Drake. It's very hard to sell a guy like this in a major promotion and I think AEW need to be more picky about who they sign. They're a big league now and unless they plan to start WWE levels of pumping out content, they can't sign every decent indie talent.
> 
> - Bear Country with Joey and Sonny doesn't make much sense to me. Put Comoroto with them instead. It was nice to see them pick up another W though.
> 
> - I skimmed through the main event, but was surprised to see Evans, rather than Mike Sydal, eat the pin. Evans' appearance lately looks really bad and I wonder if AEW view him in even lower regard now. I still rate Angelico as a good second show wrestler, though. Daniels doing his slingshot moonsault to the outside at his age was the highlight for me.


JJ Garrett could be signed in a development deal, and Job on Dark while he develops.


----------



## Aedubya

The Hollywood Hunk teaming with Avalon & Bononi is a smart move


----------



## RiverFenix

JJ Garrett's look is somewhat an homage to old school Scott Steiner I believe. My interest was piqued enough that I'd sign him to a developmental contract if he was open to it. There is something there with him. 

Comoroto wearing a straight jacket but being a NF Student makes his whole entrance and look nothing more than a wrestling gimmick. I think it's obvious that he's going to end up the muscle for a heel QT Marshall - but he needs to drop the crazy man straight jacket bit as it doesn't work with the story they're telling now. 

If JD Drake would be considered, I'd rather just sigh Trevor Murdoch - he's always been a guilty favorite of mine. 

Carlie Bravo is still green - the way he jumped into the finisher set-up was cringe-inducing, but he sold well. I think there is something there with the team. Just need time. It's really too bad there isn't house shows where they could try things out. 

Varsity Blonds needs a manager or valet - a coach or cheerleader type.


----------



## Prosper

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Do yourself a favor and watch the PPA tag match you will at the very least get a chuckle guaranteed (and report back lol)


Lol I gave it a try and just couldnt do it haha, I see he's starting to build a stable for himself though so thats good


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Prosper said:


> Lol I gave it a try and just couldnt do it haha, I see he's starting to build a stable for himself though so thats good


Hes no world beater in the ring but he has definetly tightened up his game and his character is fucking hilarious man.

Even if you dont watch the full match just watch the finish and Avalon's selling post match it is pretty fucking funny my man cheers!


----------



## Prosper

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Hes no world beater in the ring but he has definetly tightened up his game and his character is fucking hilarious man.
> 
> Even if you dont watch the full match just watch the finish and Avalon's selling post match it is pretty fucking funny my man cheers!


Yeah I saw the ending lol it got a chuckle out of me I will admit


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Prosper said:


> Yeah I saw the ending lol it got a chuckle out of me I will admit


Watchin bononi toss Avalon half conscious into his martiknees finish just tickled my funny bone.Peter sold it perfectly after not knowing wtf happened and then those bugeyes LMFAO!!!


----------



## ProjectGargano

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Watchin bononi toss Avalon half conscious into his martiknees finish just tickled my funny bone.Peter sold it perfectly after not knowing wtf happened and then those bugeyes LMFAO!!!


I just tought it was more of the same thing that Serpentico and Luther are doing.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

ProjectGargano said:


> I just tought it was more of the same thing that Serpentico and Luther are doing.


Nah Luthor uses serpentico throughout the match as a battering ram lol,Bononi swooped Pretty peter up half conscious and tossed him into the martiknees finish.

Serpentico is used somewhat against his will while peter had no choice and had no recollection of what happened.Sold the surprised win face perfectly with his bug eyes lol.


----------



## 3venflow

Next week looks more boring than ever... I guess Grayson vs. Drake and Sydal Bros vs. SCU could be fine, but I'll be skipping all of this show.


VSK vs. Chuck Taylor
Steven Stetson vs. Orange Cassidy
SCU vs. Matt & Mike Sydal
M'Badu & Baron Black vs. Bear Country
Daniel Joseph vs. 10
Lee Johnson & Aaron Solow vs. Louie Valle & Chris Peaks
Ivelisse & Diamante vs. Red Velvet & KiLynn King
Fuego del Sol & Jon Cruz vs. Top Flight
JD Drake vs. Stu Grayson
Shawn Dean & Carlie Bravo vs. The Hybrid2
Max Caster vs. JJ Garrett
Gunn Club vs. Tony Vega, Aaron Frye & Angel Fashion
Evil Uno, Alan '5' Angels & Colt Cabana vs. Levy Shapiro, John Skyler & Ryzin
Abadon vs. Renee Michelle


----------



## RiverFenix

SCU vs Sydal Brothers makes zero sense for DARK. I mean those are 3 20+ year pros in that match. 

Big Shotty Lee and Aaron Solow getting a win. 

Ivelisse and Diamante vs Red Velvet and Kilynn King is weird in that Velvet is surely winning going into her match with Cody vs Shaq and Jade on Wednesday. So King along for the win here. 

Grayson in singles when Uno also wrestling is strange. I mean could have had Colt or Angels vs JD Drake just the same and kept the tag team together. 

Hybrid2 vs Dean and Bravo has trainwreck potential written all over it as Evans is botchy as hell and Dean and especially Bravo are so green they might not know how to cover for it. 

Fuego/Cruz vs Top Flight could be good if given enough time. Cruz is the squash jobber but Fuego usually given a lot of time. Top Flight obviously is winning here. 

Will be interested to see JJ Garrett and how he looks against a much greener worker in Caster. Garrett looked very good last week, put him on my "should be hired" radar, but that was against QT Marshall who is a ring vet. 

Cassidy and Taylor getting work in before their Revolution match.


----------



## Aedubya

Strange not giving Red Velvet a singles win before THAT tag team match


----------



## JBLGOAT

Lots of people getting wins that need them. Good to see OC in a jobber match when he's going to lose to MIro. Velvet and King may win here nice to see a match where the outcome isn't decided.

Not so excited to see Solow be getting a win AEW has enough wrestlers that they don't use. You can always have more undercard and journeymen but they're not using the Gunn club for instance.


----------



## RiverFenix

Colton Gunn might be the greenest wrestler AEW allows into it's ring. I mean Hook just stands around and does a basic throw on the outside once.


----------



## Prosper

I don’t like that they booked Ivelisse/Diamanté vs Red Velvet/Kilynn King because Las Sicarias have to lose. That and SCU vs Sydals will probably be the only two matches I watch this week personally. Drake/Grayson could also be good.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Prosper said:


> I don’t like that they booked Ivelisse/Diamanté vs Red Velvet/Kilynn King because Las Sicarias have to lose. That and SCU vs Sydals will probably be the only two matches I watch this week personally. Drake/Grayson could also be good.


I think the program of Las Sicarias will be the Impact women´s tag team championship?


----------



## Prosper

ProjectGargano said:


> I think the program of Las Sicarias will be the Impact women´s tag team championship?


It seemed that way with all the social media back and forth they had, haven’t heard about it in a while though. Would be a nice feud if they go with it.


----------



## RiverFenix

Aedubya said:


> Strange not giving Red Velvet a singles win before THAT tag team match


Could be something as sadly basic as Velvet getting in tag team work to team with Cody. How many tag matches has Red worked in her career?

It's going to be weird as hell match as Jade/Velvet will have to carry most of it as I can't imagine Shaq being in the ring all that long(so no Cody). But it will be Jade's debut match as well. A six-person match would have made more sense, or when Brandi had to be removed, just have made it a men's tag match or something.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

3venflow said:


> Next week looks more boring than ever... I guess Grayson vs. Drake and Sydal Bros vs. SCU could be fine, but I'll be skipping all of this show.
> 
> 
> VSK vs. Chuck Taylor
> Steven Stetson vs. Orange Cassidy
> SCU vs. Matt & Mike Sydal
> M'Badu & Baron Black vs. Bear Country
> Daniel Joseph vs. 10
> Lee Johnson & Aaron Solow vs. Louie Valle & Chris Peaks
> Ivelisse & Diamante vs. Red Velvet & KiLynn King
> Fuego del Sol & Jon Cruz vs. Top Flight
> JD Drake vs. Stu Grayson
> Shawn Dean & Carlie Bravo vs. The Hybrid2
> Max Caster vs. JJ Garrett
> Gunn Club vs. Tony Vega, Aaron Frye & Angel Fashion
> Evil Uno, Alan '5' Angels & Colt Cabana vs. Levy Shapiro, John Skyler & Ryzin
> Abadon vs. Renee Michelle


This is what DARK is going to look like now especially with the DARK elevation show announced and the 2nd TNT show lined up.

Mostly squashes and green guys getting time in with indy guys and low and mid card talent. 

Personally I ALWAYS watch DARK there are always surprise good matches and i enjoy keeping tabs on regulars to see progression.


----------



## Geeee

I hope they let Fuego Del Sol start showing some of his personality soon. He's kind of mediocre in-ring but he is a very likeable underdog character on Sammy's vlog. Maybe they're trying to have him improve the in-ring before letting him be a character on Dark?


----------



## Shock Street

Prosper said:


> I don’t like that they booked Ivelisse/Diamanté vs Red Velvet/Kilynn King because Las Sicarias have to lose. That and SCU vs Sydals will probably be the only two matches I watch this week personally. Drake/Grayson could also be good.


I was surprised they booked it... Diamante and Ivelisse are rarely mentioned on Dynamite. I think we last saw them with Jade Cargill jumping Brandi or Red Velvet, and I dont think they had any lines. Feels like they won the tag tournament for no reason.


----------



## Geeee

Renee Michelle kind of reminds me of the Mortal Kombat character Tanya (kind of a lesser known Kombatant I know LOL)


----------



## Prosper

Shock Street said:


> I was surprised they booked it... Diamante and Ivelisse are rarely mentioned on Dynamite. I think we last saw them with Jade Cargill jumping Brandi or Red Velvet, and I dont think they had any lines. Feels like they won the tag tournament for no reason.


I think Ivelisse will eventually be a big deal, all she does is win on DARK and I doubt she takes the pin tonight, it’ll be Diamanté. They have kept her looking strong for the most part, just not on Dynamite unfortunately. That needs to change. I wonder why Leyla Hirsch and Red Velvet who have also been booked strong on Dark, are getting more Dynamite time than Ivelisse. I would love for her to get in the title picture after Britt Baker wins the gold. They could be feuding with Tasha Steelz and Kiera Hogan on Impact though.


----------



## Shock Street

Geeee said:


> Renee Michelle kind of reminds me of the Mortal Kombat character Tanya (kind of a lesser known Kombatant I know LOL)


My main in MKX, Tanya rules man


----------



## rbl85

Prosper said:


> I think Ivelisse will eventually be a big deal, all she does is win on DARK and I doubt she takes the pin tonight, it’ll be Diamanté. They have kept her looking strong for the most part, just not on Dynamite unfortunately. That needs to change. I wonder why Leyla Hirsch and Red Velvet who have also been booked strong on Dark, are getting more Dynamite time than Ivelisse. I would love for her to get in the title picture after Britt Baker wins the gold. They could be feuding with Tasha Steelz and Kiera Hogan on Impact though.


The match already happened and it's Ivelisse who got pinned


----------



## ProjectGargano

JD Drake vs Stu was great as expected.


----------



## taker1986

Bear Country have bags of potential. Looks like a feud between them and Butcher and Blade. 

I like JD Drake. He's an old school hard-hitting bastard, but also has some athleticism for his size. 

Ivelisse/Diamante v Velvet/King was also very good 

And that Max Caster promo he just did needs to be shown on Dynamite before his match with 10


----------



## Geeee

Bear Country vs Butcher and Blade is gonna be good. I hope it is on Dynamite.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Why does Max Caster lick the hands, suck the fingers, of opponents he's beaten? It's very odd and kinda disgusting.


----------



## ProjectGargano

AEW should do a annual 8-Man or 16-Man Future of AEW Tournament. It would be awesome. Give that win to Jungle Boy.


----------



## 3venflow

JD Drake is seriously fun to watch, although his look is really bad for a major promotion and I could never see him on Dynamite unless they gimmicked him up in some way (maybe some old school Mr. Wrestling type masked gimmick).

Also, the Sydals suit this 'C' show style environment really well. I saw a comparison on Twitter to the Armstrong brothers during the WCW Worldwide days. That's quite apt. The match with SCU was very good.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

taker1986 said:


> Bear Country have bags of potential. Looks like a feud between them and Butcher and Blade.
> 
> I like JD Drake. He's an old school hard-hitting bastard, but also has some athleticism for his size.
> 
> Ivelisse/Diamante v Velvet/King was also very good
> 
> And that Max Caster promo he just did needs to be shown on Dynamite before his match with 10


First B&B match I seen was them vs Bear Country in a bar lol .....bear country won so they are familiar with each other perfect team to debut on dynamite against.


----------



## Prosper

rbl85 said:


> The match already happened and it's Ivelisse who got pinned


Dammitttttt, why did they have to go and do that? I'm not a fan of Ivelisse taking the pin it should have been Diamante. Good tag match though. Seems like they are strapping a mini rocket to Red Velvet. She won't be winning any titles any time soon but between pinning Ivelisse who has mostly been protected and being in the main event of Dynamite tomorrow, she's come a long way for sure.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Prosper said:


> Dammitttttt, why did they have to go and do that? I'm not a fan of Ivelisse taking the pin it should have been Diamante. Good tag match though. Seems like they are strapping a mini rocket to Red Velvet. She won't be winning any titles any time soon but between pinning Ivelisse who has mostly been protected and being in the main event of Dynamite tomorrow, she's come a long way for sure.


Because last week Red Velvet won against Diamanté. Would make more sense this time Ivelisse take the pin.


----------



## Pippen94

Geeee said:


> I hope they let Fuego Del Sol start showing some of his personality soon. He's kind of mediocre in-ring but he is a very likeable underdog character on Sammy's vlog. Maybe they're trying to have him improve the in-ring before letting him be a character on Dark?


He's pretty good in the ring just a lot of his moves are generic. 
Yeah, is a really likeable guy on Sammy's vlog - crowd popping for tornado DDT tease was cool


----------



## Pippen94

Prosper said:


> Dammitttttt, why did they have to go and do that? I'm not a fan of Ivelisse taking the pin it should have been Diamante. Good tag match though. Seems like they are strapping a mini rocket to Red Velvet. She won't be winning any titles any time soon but between pinning Ivelisse who has mostly been protected and being in the main event of Dynamite tomorrow, she's come a long way for sure.


Yep, Ivelisse always stands out in these dark matches. Maybe they should let her work with non green wrestlers


----------



## Gwi1890

3venflow said:


> JD Drake is seriously fun to watch, although his look is really bad for a major promotion and I could never see him on Dynamite unless they gimmicked him up in some way (maybe some old school Mr. Wrestling type masked gimmick).
> 
> Also, the Sydals suit this 'C' show style environment really well. I saw a comparison on Twitter to the Armstrong brothers during the WCW Worldwide days. That's quite apt. The match with SCU was very good.


Im glad Im not the only one who enjoys JD Drake matches awesome matches 2 weeks in a row I aslo enjoy his jobber entrance 😂


----------



## Prosper

ProjectGargano said:


> Because last week Red Velvet won against Diamanté. Would make more sense this time Ivelisse take the pin.


Yeah I know, I still don't like it but Ivelisse will be fine.


----------



## Geeee

Prosper said:


> Yeah I know, I still don't like it but Ivelisse will be fine.


Plus, it was on Dark, so like it doesn't really matter. If they ever decide to feature Ivelisse as a regular part of Dynamite, it will be kind of a reboot anyway.


----------



## 3venflow

So Dark: Elevation is going to have a lot of character work, one to one interviews and such to make it unique, according to Cody.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> So Dark: Elevation is going to have a lot of character work, one to one interviews and such to make it unique, according to Cody.


That sounds great. Hopefully, Tony and Show can follow what's going on without Excalibur there


----------



## RiverFenix

So more of the undesirable to undeniable pablum they tried early in Dark that became very repetitive?


----------



## ProjectGargano

These are the matches for tomorrow´s special Dark episode:

– Vary Morales & *Labron Kozone* vs. The Dark Order (Alan ‘5’ Angels & 10) (w/-1).

– Tesha Price vs. Thunder Rosa.

– Jake St. Patrick vs. Jack Evans.

– John Skyler vs. Lance Archer (w/Jake Roberts).

– Penta El Zero Miedo vs. *Azriel*.

– The Natural Nightmares (Dustin Rhodes & QT Marshall) (w/Nick Comoroto) vs. ‘Pretty’ Peter Avalon & Cezar Bononi.

– The Gunn Club (Austin Gunn & Colten Gunn) vs. D3 & M’Badu.

– *Leila Grey* vs. Tay Conti (w/-1).

– Angel Fashion & Fuego del Sol vs. Ricky Starks & Brian Cage (w/Hook).

– JD Drake vs. Chuck Taylor (w/Orange Cassidy).

– Bear Country (Bear Boulder & Bear Bronson) vs. Cameron Stewart & Ryzin.

– Matt Sydal & Mike Sydal vs. Chaos Project (Luther & Serpentico).

At bold, we have the debuts.


----------



## JBLGOAT

When is the Gunn club going to do something?


----------



## Aedubya

Had a sneaky feeling we were finally gonna see Anthony Ogogos in ring debut on this ep, guess not


----------



## El Hammerstone

Don't know about her as a wrestler, but Leila Grey has a look, that's for certain.


----------



## 3venflow

Dark regular Shawn Dean is officially All Elite.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367887034887634946


----------



## Erik.

Good. I like the captain.


----------



## Pippen94

Nice promo from Swole. She can talk


----------



## ProjectGargano

Another heel turn for Archer?


----------



## Pippen94

Austin Gunn with drunken Terry Funk selling


----------



## ProjectGargano

They did the same thing with Penelope and Bunny, lazy distractions...


----------



## CM Buck

ProjectGargano said:


> Another heel turn for Archer?


Nah. Archer's pretty much a tweener


----------



## JasmineAEW

I loved -1 trying to do kip-ups during Tay’s match. Excalibur and Taz were dying of laughter!


----------



## TheDraw

🍿


----------



## Gwi1890

the acclaimed rap video good again, does anyone else chuckle at the intro the way Ogogo looks at the camera when Excalibur introduces the announce team?


----------



## Randy Lahey

I started watching some of The Waiting Room segments and lot of them are hilarious. They should be putting them on Dynamite. 

Britt Baker is by far the best female talker in the business. And she has the unique talent of being funny and a female, which is difficult to find. I feel like I’m watching a female comic improvise when she does her goofy characters. What a talent! I’m still floored this is like a side job for her. She’s a pro.


----------



## 3venflow

11 matches on Dark this week.

Only matches I have any interest in are Hobbs' (since he'll squash the guy) and maybe PnP vs. Janela/Kiss just because I love Santana/Ortiz. SCU match could be alright as Limelight is talented. Main event looks shit.

1. Cameron Stewart & Ryzin vs. Varsity Blonds
2. Joey Janela & Sonny Kiss vs. Santana & Ortiz
3. Kip Sabian vs. Carlie Bravo
4. Fuego del Sol vs. QT Marshall
5. Diamante vs. Savannah Thorne
6. Baron Black vs. Lee Johnson
7. Angel Fashion vs. Powerhouse Hobbs
8. SCU vs. Azriel & Danny Limelight
9. Abadon vs. Katalina Perez
10. Aaron Frye, D3, Jon Cruz & Vary Morales vs. Colt Cabana, Evil Uno, Stu Grayson & Alex Reynolds
11. The Pretty Picture (Avalon & Bononi) & Ryan Nemeth vs. Aaron Solow, Brick Aldridge & Dean Alexander


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> 11 matches on Dark this week.
> 
> Only matches I have any interest in are Hobbs' (since he'll squash the guy) and maybe PnP vs. Janela/Kiss just because I love Santana/Ortiz. SCU match could be alright as Limelight is talented. Main event looks shit.
> 
> 1. Cameron Stewart & Ryzin vs. Varsity Blonds
> 2. Joey Janela & Sonny Kiss vs. Santana & Ortiz
> 3. Kip Sabian vs. Carlie Bravo
> 4. Fuego del Sol vs. QT Marshall
> 5. Diamante vs. Savannah Thorne
> 6. Baron Black vs. Lee Johnson
> 7. Angel Fashion vs. Powerhouse Hobbs
> 8. SCU vs. Azriel & Danny Limelight
> 9. Abadon vs. Katalina Perez
> 10. Aaron Frye, D3, Jon Cruz & Vary Morales vs. Colt Cabana, Evil Uno, Stu Grayson & Alex Reynolds
> 11. The Pretty Picture (Avalon & Bononi) & Ryan Nemeth vs. Aaron Solow, Brick Aldridge & Dean Alexander


Main event should be QT vs Fuego. Fuego will hit the Tornado DDT.


----------



## RiverFenix

Dean Alexander is a NF trainee - he wrestled Carlie Bravo in main event of the card Cody released a few months ago. He at least looked the part then. I assume Brick Aldridge is a NF trainee as well as Solow was signed to a NF contract and I believe helps train there.


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Dean Alexander is a NF trainee - he wrestled Carlie Bravo in main event of the card Cody released a few months ago. He at least looked the part then. I assume Brick Aldridge is a NF trainee as well as Solow was signed to a NF contract and I believe helps train there.


Yes, Dean Alexander was part of the first class of NF alongside with Brooke Havok and Carlie Bravo. Brick Aldridge idk, he wasn´t in that class of NF.


----------



## Aedubya

Savannah Thorne was the smiley lady in MJFs campaign trail


----------



## Geeee

Aedubya said:


> Savannah Thorne was the smiley lady in MJFs campaign trail


Interesting. I didn't even know she was a wrestler lol


----------



## Pippen94

Damn the one dark I can't watch live & it's a big one. Go Fuego


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Holy shit they showed the botch


----------



## rbl85

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> Holy shit they showed the botch


Not really


----------



## Geeee

Lee Johnson vs Baron Black pretty good match


----------



## JasmineAEW

Dammit.


----------



## RiverFenix

Fuego hit the Tornado DDT!! And then still lost.

Too many NF jackets - maybe Elevation will be better suited for the overt shilling for Cody's wrestling school. 

Janela and Kiss made Ortiz and Santana look bad. That is how crud they are.


----------



## Geeee

JasmineAEW said:


> Dammit.


I think they probably wanna run Fuego/Marshall story actually on AEW programming instead of just on Sammy's VLOG LOL.

Could be a draw for Elevation


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369463028278759427


----------



## Pippen94

Good match with Fuego. He's kinda a low rent luchador but with some neat moves & got that underdog charm going. Maybe needs to turn up on impact & take x division title


----------



## CM Buck

Pippen94 said:


> Good match with Fuego. He's kinda a low rent luchador but with some neat moves & got that underdog charm going. Maybe needs to turn up on impact & take x division title


As much as I hate TJP lets not run before we have walked. Let him build a few wins and a solid enough fanbase first


----------



## Pippen94

Firefromthegods said:


> As much as I hate TJP lets not run before we have walked. Let him build a few wins and a solid enough fanbase first


Yeah, down the line but that division will probably best showcase him. Qt got to put him over first.


----------



## CM Buck

Pippen94 said:


> Yeah, down the line but that division will probably best showcase him. Qt got to put him over first.


I think QT is going after Johnson. But for me to be alright with him as a contender I'd have him also beat the likes of joey and your more established but not great members of the roster.

If all it takes to get a shot at the x division title is to beat QT it kinda buries the x division title.....again. 

But I wouldn't mind if some of the NFs went on excursions ala the NJPW young lions


----------



## Pippen94

Firefromthegods said:


> I think QT is going after Johnson. But for me to be alright with him as a contender I'd have him also beat the likes of joey and your more established but not great members of the roster.
> 
> If all it takes to get a shot at the x division title is to beat QT it kinda buries the x division title.....again.
> 
> But I wouldn't mind if some of the NFs went on excursions ala the NJPW young lions


I think you're right, but when I see fuego wrestle he would suit that style where emphasis is on flying & flips. Could easily take a place in 4 way x division match etc.
Now that you mention it Lee in NJPW itself would be good


----------



## ProjectGargano

Do you all seen the failed kip ups of Janela? Were hilarioous ahahah


----------



## 3venflow

This looks good!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369660247707648003


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> This looks good!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369660247707648003


Yeah. So a thread for elevation will be created or will be discussed here?


----------



## Geeee

Pippen94 said:


> Good match with Fuego. He's kinda a low rent luchador but with some neat moves & got that underdog charm going. Maybe needs to turn up on impact & take x division title


Fuego is an ok wrestler but he is an extremely good promo, which is kind of the opposite of what you'd expect for a guy his size


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> This looks good!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369660247707648003


Sign me up. Will they be stand alone matches released or a smaller card? I assume the latter, but this announcement gives me certain pause. Not sure how this will be different than Dark, unless Dark is what is being "upgraded" and Elevation will have the jobber vs low card matches that DARK otherwise also has now. Maybe Elevation will be unsigned guys and NF trainees vs lower card guys and then DARK will have low card vs mid-card matches or something.


----------



## RiverFenix

Does Fuego really work at Burger King? Does he really fly himself in? He shares a room with Sammy to save money there but if he's only getting paid enhancement money that's like $200 a match - can't live and support a family off that. 

Also he's prime to lose a mask match stipulation - or at least tease it as he's not a Mexican Luchador but some guy from Alabama. Maybe have a mask vs contract match or something down the line. That would be a decent blow off vs Marshall even. 

He's a good enhancement guy, but he's exposed a bit when working competitive matches, especially against other smaller guys. He's much better getting chucked around by bigger guys and plays the underdog well in these types of matches.


----------



## Geeee

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Does Fuego really work at Burger King? Does he really fly himself in? He shares a room with Sammy to save money there but if he's only getting paid enhancement money that's like $200 a match - can't live and support a family off that.
> 
> Also he's prime to lose a mask match stipulation - or at least tease it as he's not a Mexican Luchador but some guy from Alabama. Maybe have a mask vs contract match or something down the line. That would be a decent blow off vs Marshall even.
> 
> He's a good enhancement guy, but he's exposed a bit when working competitive matches, especially against other smaller guys. He's much better getting chucked around by bigger guys and plays the underdog well in these types of matches.


He got fired from Burger King lol.

I think he would excel as a Spike Dudley/Crash Holly-esque character on Dynamite


----------



## RiverFenix

Geeee said:


> He got fired from Burger King lol.
> 
> I think he would excel as a Spike Dudley/Crash Holly-esque character on Dynamite


Spike I could see. I still think John Silver should get the Crash Holly Super Heavyweight gimmick. Silver could even do Mad Mikey as well.


----------



## Pippen94

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Spike I could see. I still think John Silver should get the Crash Holly Super Heavyweight gimmick. Silver could even do Mad Mikey as well.


Got any original ideas?!


----------



## RiverFenix

Pippen94 said:


> Got any original ideas?!


Just a fun character to borrow from. 22 years ago is a long time. Gimmicks are "borrowed" from a lot more recently than that. Silver is a little guy with a big man complex - I think it's a easy fit.


----------



## Geeee

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Spike I could see. I still think John Silver should get the Crash Holly Super Heavyweight gimmick. Silver could even do Mad Mikey as well.





Pippen94 said:


> Got any original ideas?!


I was more painting larger strokes. Just use him as a tiny, comedic plucky underdog. AEW sort of has Marko Stunt in this role right now but he sucks and Fuego is much better.


----------



## Pippen94

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Just a fun character to borrow from. 22 years ago is a long time. Gimmicks are "borrowed" from a lot more recently than that. Silver is a little guy with a big man complex - I think it's a easy fit.


Yeah put him in glorified jobber gimmick - that's better. Ignore he's got himself over


----------



## RiverFenix

Pippen94 said:


> Yeah put him in glorified jobber gimmick - that's better. Ignore he's got himself over


He's like 5'4", he's capped off in the midcard by genetics. Crash Holly had a good run with the gimmick.


----------



## Chan Hung

So Elevation is basically Dark with Tony and Big Show announcing? If so i'll pass. I may give it a shot Monday but i expect it to be pretty weak.


----------



## ProjectGargano

TK confirmed for Dark:Elevation:

Riho vs Maki
Jungle Boy vs Danny Limelight
Dante Martin vs Max Caster
Tay Conti vs Ashley Vox
Powerhouse Hobbs vs Brandon Cutler
+much more action.

So, Elevation will be for the already signed talent and glorified indie talents and Dark will be for the green talents or indie wrestlers and for the Nightmare Factory students?


----------



## RiverFenix

Dante Martin vs Max Caster - both of their partners out injured. 

Private Party and Butcher&Blade team up against "opponents" in an 8-man tag on Elevation as well. 

What is the difference between Dark and Dark:Elevation?


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Dante Martin vs Max Caster - both of their partners out injured.
> 
> Private Party and Butcher&Blade team up against "opponents" in an 8-man tag on Elevation as well.
> 
> What is the difference between Dark and Dark:Elevation?


Is what i said in my last post, i think "Elevation will be for the already signed talent and glorified indie talents and Dark will be for the green talents or unknown indie wrestlers and for the Nightmare Factory students"...

And in Elevation you will have promos and video packages...


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367196749861949442
This feels like an important difference between normal Dark and Elevation.


----------



## 3venflow

Feels slightly leveled up on standard Dark. Two of the announced matches are AEW contracted vs. AEW contracted, Riho vs. Ito is a big match for a minor show, and JB vs. Danny Limelight is a good match for workrate fans, since Limelight is a good indie guy also getting bookings with NJPW.

TK also said regular Dark will have a 'strong' card next Tuesday, whatever that means.


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Feels slightly leveled up on standard Dark. Two of the announced matches are AEW contracted vs. AEW contracted, Riho vs. Ito is a big match for a minor show, and JB vs. Danny Limelight is a good match for workrate fans, since Limelight is a good indie guy also getting bookings with NJPW.
> 
> TK also said regular Dark will have a 'strong' card next Tuesday, whatever that means.


The 2 ones that don´t have contract in AEW, Limelight and Ashley Vox are 2 glorified indie prspects so, i think that this will be the trend.


----------



## Chan Hung

ProjectGargano said:


> TK confirmed for Dark:Elevation:
> 
> Riho vs Maki
> Jungle Boy vs Danny Limelight
> Dante Martin vs Max Caster
> Tay Conti vs Ashley Vox
> Powerhouse Hobbs vs Brandon Cutler
> +much more action.
> 
> So, Elevation will be for the already signed talent and glorified indie talents and Dark will be for the green talents or indie wrestlers and for the Nightmare Factory students?


To be honest, based on the matchups, nothing interests me from this show. Looks like more thrown matches with no purpose. But, ....I will look at it but i do not think i'll be able to get through the whole show.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Looks like a great debut show for Elevation. Looking forward to all of those matches, especially the two women’s matches. Happy to see Ashley Vox back for another match. She recently said she would like to join AEW.


----------



## JBLGOAT

Just beating jobbers does nothing. They need to put these guys against each other.


----------



## CM Buck

@ProjectGargano I'm thinking keep all dark stuff here as they're essentially the same brand. And depending upon this rumoured show I'll give that its own megathread like the nxt section


----------



## JasmineAEW

As I understand it, Elevation features AEW’s young and up-and-coming talents in more featured roles, while Dark primarily showcases independent stars and wrestlers-in-training. 

Both sound like fun. I always enjoy seeing new talents, and it’s pretty awesome that AEW is giving indy workers a prominent stage to show what they can do.

You know what I would like to see? I’d like to see guys like Shockwave the Robot and that Michael Jackson-looking guy appear on Dark as guest performers.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Royce Isaacs will debut on Elevation against the Sydal's. That a good name on the indies


----------



## RiverFenix

ProjectGargano said:


> Royce Isaacs will debut on Elevation against the Sydal's. That a good name on the indies


Teaming with indie tag partner Jorel Nelson. West Coast Wrecking Crew. 

He's a guy that could be signed. Cali indie guy as well so probably has certain "connections". He teamed with Tom Latimer in NWA before the pandemic. He's fought at Barnett's Bloodsport as well.

QT Marshall vs Marko Stunt also announced for Dark-Elevation. So that's 12 matches?


----------



## Geeee

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Teaming with indie tag partner Jorel Nelson. West Coast Wrecking Crew.
> 
> He's a guy that could be signed. Cali indie guy as well so probably has certain "connections". He teamed with Tom Latimer in NWA before the pandemic. He's fought at Barnett's Bloodsport as well.
> 
> QT Marshall vs Marko Stunt also announced for Dark-Elevation. So that's 12 matches?


So this is definitely going over an hour...and competing with Raw


----------



## omaroo

They really need to cut the matches down as just seems random having so many matches which mean nothing mostly. 

Guessing this will still be the case with both dark and hence runtime of both being really long.


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Teaming with indie tag partner Jorel Nelson. West Coast Wrecking Crew.
> 
> He's a guy that could be signed. Cali indie guy as well so probably has certain "connections". He teamed with Tom Latimer in NWA before the pandemic. He's fought at Barnett's Bloodsport as well.
> 
> QT Marshall vs Marko Stunt also announced for Dark-Elevation. So that's 12 matches?


13...with Miro and Kip vs Vary Morales and Baron Black...that is so much, i wonder how many matches the OG Dark will have.


----------



## TD Stinger

13 matches?

I'm gonna assume that they're supersizing this just because it's the 1st episode. Again, I'll check it out but I don't know if I'll make it all the way through, lol.


----------



## Erik.

Been watching a few DARK matches - and how good is Anthony Ogogo on commentary!?

Can definitely see him being part of Team Taz.


----------



## Shock Street

13 matches?? And it supposedly ties into Dynamite and has angles? Thats waaaaay too long imo.


----------



## Gwi1890

Erik. said:


> Been watching a few DARK matches - and how good is Anthony Ogogo on commentary!?
> 
> Can definitely see him being part of Team Taz.


in general I think he’s poor but the silly face he does in the introduction by Excalibur at the start of the show makes me forgive him its pure gold, he can’t call matches but those three have me laughing for much of the show


----------



## $Dolladrew$

ProjectGargano said:


> The 2 ones that don´t have contract in AEW, Limelight and Ashley Vox are 2 glorified indie prspects so, i think that this will be the trend.


Exactly this is to get an extra look at some of the guys they are interested in.


----------



## MaseMan

They should introduce Dark and Elevation exclusive titles for these shows. An Elevation Tag Team Championship (for example) would be cool, since they have a ton of tag teams on these shows now.


----------



## Chan Hung

Elevation starts off with a lazy presentation. Already the scenary is basically just like Dark. Not a good start with presentation.


----------



## Geeee

I like Paul Wight on commentary. Talking about the match psychology


----------



## Chan Hung

Im giving the show a chance. So far this match is too fucking long. Typical AEW. No need to have Jungle Boy struggling against some rookie.


----------



## Chan Hung

Geeee said:


> I like Paul Wight on commentary. Talking about the match psychology


I agree Big Show is good so far.


----------



## Geeee

I gotta say that these first two matches definitely could've been on Dark. Maybe they just decided to split it up into two shows instead of one


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn that's the Juice!


----------



## Geeee

5'2" and 120 lbs both sound high to me


----------



## Chan Hung

So far the show is better than Dark but not by a ton which isnt' saying much. Shame they are too lazy to change the presentation of the show.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Q2 lol


----------



## ProjectGargano

Nice video of Lee Johnson!


----------



## RapShepard

Cool package 

The kid is back smh lol


----------



## Geeee

So I think Ashley Vox has a fishing gimmick... Very new generation lol


----------



## Chan Hung

RapShepard said:


> Cool package
> 
> The kid is back smh lol


Yeah its cringey as fuck.


----------



## RapShepard

Cool match for the women. These are solid matches on here. Can't see being a regular viewer, but nothing bad


----------



## La Parka

Where are the “he’s only on the show for his birthday” people?


----------



## RapShepard

Chan Hung said:


> Yeah its cringey as fuck.
> View attachment 98698


It's just eye rolling he's flopping about in the back and shit lol.


----------



## RapShepard

La Parka said:


> Where are the “he’s only on the show for his birthday” people?


Somewhere talking about how you have to have a black heart to not want to see the kid and how great Tony is to put him on TV and YouTube


----------



## RapShepard

That's a whack tag finish lol.


----------



## RapShepard

Fucking Hook lol


----------



## RapShepard

Good promo from Hobbs though I think facial hair for him is a must. He has a goofy face for lack of better words


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm here for Itoh vs Riho.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*They really signed Big Show to commentate a show with 31,000 viewers. They'll spike for Itoh and will never reach that peak again.

*


----------



## Geeee

So Paul Wight I'm pretty sure just didn't recognize Matt Sydal as Evan Bourne because I googled and they definitely wrestled multiple times


----------



## FrankenTodd

KENNY IS A FUCKIN STAR!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee

Dante Martin completely no-selling Max Caster's rap


----------



## ProjectGargano

I am liking Paul Wight at the commentary.


----------



## RapShepard

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *They really signed Big Show to commentate a show with 31,000 viewers. They'll spike for Itoh and will never reach that peak again.
> 
> *


Shit that's all it has, I couldn't see viewer amount on the TV


----------



## RapShepard

ProjectGargano said:


> I am liking Paul Wight at the commentary.


Yeah he's solid prefer over yelling Jericho


----------



## ProjectGargano

RapShepard said:


> Shit that's all it has, I couldn't see viewer amount on the TV


Dark normally has 18k max, so it's normal.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Paul Wight really like Brandon Cutler 😂


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

This shit is literally dark 2.0 for the guys who aren't even good enough to be on dark. What a waste of money.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Alright, get this trash out the ring so we can see Itoh.*


----------



## ProjectGargano

Lol this was nice


----------



## ProjectGargano

TK? Ahahah


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*TONY KAHN: "I WILL NEVER BE AN ON AIR PERSONALITY!"

Fucking clown couldn't help himself 🤣*


----------



## RapShepard

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *TONY KAHN: "I WILL NEVER BE AN ON AIR PERSONALITY!"
> 
> Fucking clown couldn't help himself *


Called it from the beginning lol. 

Do you think this ends up being Face Cody and Tony vs Kenny, Bucks, and Callis

Or Cody vs Kenny and Tony?


----------



## RapShepard

ProjectGargano said:


> Dark normally has 18k max, so it's normal.


Ah okay thanks for the knowledge drop


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371625238069448705


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@Whoanma WHERE YOU AT?! *


RapShepard said:


> Called it from the beginning lol.
> 
> Do you think this ends up being Face Cody and Tony vs Kenny, Bucks, and Callis
> 
> Or Cody vs Kenny and Tony?


*No clue, but he's definitely going to be an authority figure on Dynamite at some point in Kenny's reign.*


----------



## ProjectGargano

Tk seemed weird ahah


----------



## TD Stinger

Not watching but did see that clip of Tony coming out. Him in an arena with a live mic......no. Just, no


----------



## FrankenTodd

TD Stinger said:


> Not watching but did see that clip of Tony coming out. Him in an arena with a live mic......no. Just, no


Tony looks like a bootleg Borat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee

This Riho vs Itoh match slaps. I can see why it was main


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Itoh with the Lion Tamer LMAO!*


----------



## RapShepard

I just don't get Riho or Itoh


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*That was a really good showing for the people who think Itoh can't wrestle. Looks like she's going back to Japan though 😔.*


----------



## ProjectGargano

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *That was a really good showing for the people who think Itoh can't wrestle. Looks like she's going back to Japan though 😔.*


Well, she is not awful but when you compare Itoh with Deeb, Rosa or Shida is a big difference.


----------



## Randy Lahey

I fast forwarded thru the show but I see Tay Conti looking sexy as always, and then she picks up -1 and gives him a whirling hug. That kid will remember that forever. I want Tay Conti to pick me and give me a hug


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*At least Itoh saved her best showing for last. It gives us something to look forward to when she comes back.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371626403997888513

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371628282198777858

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371627085098315776

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371627550527590401*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371625457511186434


----------



## Prosper

I enjoyed Elevation tonight. Better than watching RAW at least. 

Maki Itoh vs Riho was great and so was Jungle Boy vs Limelight. Always good seeing Tay Conti as well. 

Big Show has some nice chemistry with Tony.


----------



## Geeee

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Itoh with the Lion Tamer LMAO!*


I'd like to hear Jericho commentate an Itoh match. One, because it means Itoh is back in AEW and two because she uses half his moveset LOL.


----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> I enjoyed Elevation tonight. Better than watching RAW at least.


You know something's bad when you have to bring up other things to prop it up lol


----------



## RapShepard

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *@Whoanma WHERE YOU AT?!
> 
> 
> No clue, but he's definitely going to be an authority figure on Dynamite at some point in Kenny's reign.*


For sure will be one, like him to be face. Rarely get those that are involved


----------



## Prosper

RapShepard said:


> You know something's bad when you have to bring up other things to prop it up lol


I mean Elevation is what it is. It's a jobber show that has better wrestling than RAW lol. That's the real problem. New Day just won the tag titles for the 6675th time. How is watching Jungle Boy/Limelight or Maki/Riho not better than that or watching rematch after rematch? Come on man its unbearable lol


----------



## Whoanma

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> @Whoanma WHERE YOU AT?!


Watching Riho ‘Somatoing’ Itoh’s sorry arse, and enjoying it immensely.


----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> I mean Elevation is what it is. It's a jobber show that has better wrestling than RAW lol. That's the real problem. New Day just won the tag titles for the 6675th time. How is watching Jungle Boy/Limelight or Maki/Riho not better than that or watching rematch after rematch? Come on man its unbearable lol


Saying it has better wrestling is a stretch when you admit its a jobber show. Rematches galore sucks I agree there, but a plethora of matches with no story and green wrestlers is different. You got to grade on a huge curve lol


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Prosper

RapShepard said:


> Saying it has better wrestling is a stretch when you admit its a jobber show. Rematches galore sucks I agree there, but a plethora of matches with no story and green wrestlers is different. You got to grade on a huge curve lol


At this point that's how I see Elevation and even DARK in comparison to RAW. I'd rather watch talent I like facing jobbers over RAW if I'm being honest. At least it's fresh and we get nice little decent gems from time to time. As I say that Shane hits his yearly WM seasonal elbow through an announce table lmao its literally the same shit over and over I can't take it.


----------



## RiverFenix

Big Show wanted to try commentary for while, he wants to be like Gorilla Monsoon.

Miro telling Penelope to stay outside. Also he seemed pissed that Kip tagged himself into get the quick finish. Miro was ranting about wasting his time if you were not world champion or something (as his opponent). Looks like he could go after Omega or Allin soon - more likely Darby given Miro likely heels with his new intense persona. 

Tay Conti getting the new finisher was good too see. Her sub was too convoluted to set up all the time. Vox is a good hand, but don't see any "star" in her. Division needs good hands though. 

Sydal Brothers are growing on me. Matt is better used in the tag team. I think the team would be better as (oblivious) heels though. More like the Yogi Bodydonnas. Needs their "Sunny", which would be a good use of a under-exposed/utilized rostered woman. The need a team name other than "Sydal Brothers". Opponents didn't show much. Royce Issacs looked a lot better in NWA teaming with Latimer. 

Velvet needs to know how to build up to a finish. It just came out of nowhere. I think the match sorta fell apart on the standing moonsault wiff. Started out good enough, sorta faded by the end. 

Brock Anderson looks bored out of his mind at ringside. He shouldn't be there if that is his demeanor. 

Dante Martin jumps so easily - it like he levitates. This was a pretty good match. Martin is very good for being so young, and Caster does a lot of the "little things" that make a difference in matches. Match was 2-3 minutes too long though and ran out of steam at the end. Caster is better as a singles I think. He should establish the boombox as a weapon to steal matches. Also his top rope elbow isn't all that good, probably should get another finisher. I think it's purely on thering gear but I always think of Honky Tonk Man when Caster wrestles. 

I wanted to see Rae Lyn but I can't watch Abadon matches. 

Butcher and Blade will be diminished with the Hardy pairing. They'll get overshadowed by his antics and PP's over-the-topness. 

How long before Tony Khan is on Dynamite and a regular there? He's gradually weaning himself into appearances. This Omega stuff was unnecessary for the show - just overall clunky. 

Riho vs Itoh was decent enough worked, probably Maki's best showing in AEW to date - but it was the wrong main event. Or maybe I just gassed out from the long show. Jungle Boy vs Limelight probably should have been ME. 

MOTN for me was Caster vs Dante Martin.


----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> At this point that's how I see Elevation and even DARK in comparison to RAW. I'd rather watch talent I like facing jobbers over RAW if I'm being honest. At least it's fresh and we get nice little decent gems from time to time. As I say that Shane hits his yearly WM seasonal elbow through an announce table lmao its literally the same shit over and over I can't take it.


Reminds me too much of Velocity, Heat, Superstars, and Main Event which I hated. I just can't consistently watch wrestling in that format. It seems Dark is 95% wrestling and 15% stories.


----------



## Geeee

I really liked the job Paul Wight did on commentary. He was a little dry at times but he explained how things hurt and how it set up the finish of the match. If they are gonna keep Elevation a 2 hour long show, maybe add Taz to the booth to add a bit of entertaining fuckery?


----------



## Prosper

RapShepard said:


> Reminds me too much of Velocity, Heat, Superstars, and Main Event which I hated. I just can't consistently watch wrestling in that format. It seems Dark is 95% wrestling and 15% stories.


Some of it does get boring, I kind of just skip through to see the guys and girls I like. It seems like Elevation will be a little better than regular DARK though, looks like they will have mini-storylines and interviews with better matches. Regular DARK is just all wrestling though.


----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> Some of it does get boring, I kind of just skip through to see the guys and girls I like. It seems like Elevation will be a little better than regular DARK though, looks like they will have mini-storylines and interviews with better matches. Regular DARK is just all wrestling though.


That was a nice edition I liked the Hobbs segment. But hopefully they keep it up, because Dark started out great besides the sappy spotlight segments, then got super bloated.


----------



## One Shed

I turned it on to see Marko giving QT a cross body and then a Canadian Destroyer and immediately had to turn it off. They put this nonsense on their first show?


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Great show I had a blast watching I'll put up my full review in a bit.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Dark- Single A
Dark Elevation- AA/AAA
Dynamite/ New Show on TV- Major Leagues

New Show on TV could be AAA after we get an idea of what it is about.


----------



## AEW Hater

To be honest, this show sucked and was a complete bore

At least it is great sleep medication


----------



## 3venflow

I haven't watched the show yet, but this spot looks incredible. How was it overall (preferably from someone not named 'AEW Hater')? Was it better than your standard Dark? It seemed to have a little more of a narrative to it, such as the Omega/Sydal thing tying into an upcoming match.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371606080787259397


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert

Prosper said:


> I mean Elevation is what it is. It's a jobber show that has better wrestling than RAW lol. That's the real problem. New Day just won the tag titles for the 6675th time. How is watching Jungle Boy/Limelight or Maki/Riho not better than that or watching rematch after rematch? Come on man its unbearable lol


Tbh, the main event was good but the AEW audience wouldn't watch RAW anyway. I will watch any single segments/matches I hear are good but there are many other promotions that I need to/want to catch up with + old stuff that a jobber show loses to. Being better than RAW isn't a high bar and reading a recap is sufficient for these types of shows.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

*DARK** ELEVATION REVIEW

I will be giving my opinion on the first episode by grading each match on the basis of.......quality of action and storytelling. Ill reward each match with a point scale from 0-5. 0 being a total snoozefest and 5 being a complete banger. At the end I'll give an overall grade with the points too.


ok let's dive in.....

They need an entrance video package perhaps they'll put one together with clips of matches now but it could use more production value for the intro IMO.Paul Wight and Tony Schiavone have good chemistry and make for a solid team.Right off the bat much more info about the wrestlers backgrounds from commentary mentioning who they were trained by.


Danny Limelight vs Jungle Boy
RATING 2/5

The action was pretty good jungle boy showing off his strength as well as his agility. Limelight has had multiple botches this guy is usually really tight and fast paced perhaps the spotlight is too bright for him.Decent match but it drug on too long and limelight had a poor showing.


Miro & Kip Sabian vs Baron Black & Vary Morales.
RATING 4/5

Kip looking very crisp and aggressive perhaps his online spat with that senile old fart has inspired him lol.OMG I just realized Vary Morales looks like a fat Juventud LMFAO!!! Baron Black is solid as always guys a good worker and consistent. Miro looking like a beast pretty much ragdollling everyone screaming about them wasting his time because they are not champion.......seems like his sights are set on the strap.Kip tags himself in and is that a new finisher or secondary one to the deathly Hallows?Great match Kip looked good and Miro was booked like he should have been since day 1.


Interview with QT Marshall he denies there are any problems in the Nitemare Family.QT did himself no favors here, he was very stumbly mumbly and bland as per usual. Atleast the storyline is being furthered. 


Big Swole vs Skyler Moore
RATING 0/5

Godamit Swole is back.......well let's see what Moore's got she is relatively attractive.Yeah this is already bad lol,Moore is not great and Swole is straight garbage.This match is forgettable, time for a bong rip.


WOW that commercial for the AEW Casino app was really well produced. I enjoyed it alot nice job AEW.

Marko Stunt vs QT Marshall
RATING 2/5

big swole now Marko stunt.....AEW clearly didn't think this through lol.Good job by commentary explaining the story with the Nitemare Family. QT doing a good job of arrogantly ragdolling Marko its pretty entertaining tbh.Oh shit Marko bitch slapped QT HAHA. I like the diving elbow to the bent over opponent by Marko.Marko can sell very well he truly looks on the brink of crying at times. Qt back to bullying Marko the match is entertaining not gonna lie.OK.....Marko getting too much offense in and its dragging on too long .....they went from decently entertaining to well not lol.Ok the finish was ok.*
HAHA YES PPA ALL DAY BABY!!!! Guess its official Hollywood Hunk Ryan Nemeth has joined THE PRETTY PICTURE!!! FUTURE TRIOS CHAMPS LOL!!! Good job by commentary explaining the beef,apparently Luchasaurus is facing Cesar Bononi on DARK tomorrow.


*Lee Johnson's rising star spotlight was well produced, Lee comes off as a humble, respectful, chill dude.Cool explanation of his nickname BIG SHOTTY.


Tay Conti vs Ashley Vox
RATING 4/5

-1 is a lucky boy lol.Nice kickboxing exchange in the beginning, the reverse kick by Conti was unexpected and awesome. Conti is really putting it altogether she looks on point.Her strikes are excellent be it punches,kicks, elbows they all LOOK good very refreshing in comparison to Maki Itoh ,she truly is a gem on this division. -1 on the outside flopping around is mildly funny I think he just hit his head accidentally lol.Tay really being aggressive it's a very good look for her much more confident.Oh nice she has a regular finisher not just a submission, cool hammerlock ddt.-1 Post fight is pretty funny fucking with the ref.Great match spotlighting Tay.


Sydal Bros vs West Coast Wrecking Crew
RATING 2/5

Sydal Bros look like crazy ass psychedelic hippies lol,the other guys look kinda retro with the tassels on the boots but kinda dig it tbh. Wrecking Crew been tagging together for 3 years again nice background work by commentary.Both teams are decent workers and have some cool double team moves especially the suplex into a powerbomb by the wrecking crew very cool. Gotta be honest I'm more interested in seeing the wrecking crew even in the loss they stood out to me more.Decent spots in the match but I wasnt feeling it.*

Interview with Powerhouse Hobbs and hook from Team Taz.Hobbs sounds good and confident with a hint of arrogance. Nice little teaser for a match coming later tonight.


*Dani Jordyn vs Red Velvet 
RATING 3/5

I'm really enjoying commentary full of info and insight instead if TAZ just joking through the entire match llo.Just feels more professional compared to DARKs campy indy feel.Good opening action from both girls,set a good pace and it's pretty tight action.This is the best Jordyn has looked in AEW and Velvet is very consistent great worker.....oh except that standing moonsault LMFAO SUPER BOTCH COMPLETELY MISSED IT.Nice finish and win for Velvet overall a solid match i enjoyed.*


Interview with Sydal Bros.......Interrupted by OMEGA!!!!He explains he is there scouting talent for Dynamite. Omega is a great smug heel I'm loving this.Omega reveals his personal rankings supercede AEWs win loss records......goes on to reveal Michael Nakazawa is the only one on his list lol.If Sydal can beat Nakazawa and Omega he can earn a title shot.Im seeing some elements of BTE bleeding over here which could do wonders for some of the guys characters and storylines.


*Max Caster vs Dante Martin
RATING 5/5

Bro Caster is killing it on the entrance dis raps another good one lol.Martin just turned 20 and is the youngest AEW signed talent again thanks commentary. Caster is such a great heel and is much more comfortable, watching him work and mouth off to his opponent is entertaining. Nice opening action with some technical wrestling sequences nicely done. Nice fakeout plancha by Martin his airtime is amazing.Cool sequence on the ropes both guys looking great.This match is very good they are selling the emotion well it feels like it could break down into a shoot nice job.Damn Martin has springs for legs man incredible athlete.Slight fuckery finish for Caster excellent match full if technical spots,stiff shots,great selling,and athleticism. (Sidenote wish commentary would explain the hand kissing....WTF CRINGE!!!)


Ray Lyne vs Abadon
RATING 3/5

Abadon looking slightly trimmer good to see her getting in shape. Decent action by abadon she is getting better timing but still green a bit.Other chick is a solid worker with good kicks and can sell pretty well.I like Abadons finisher but still not a big fan of hers tbh.Decent match.


Powerhouse Hobbs vs Brandon Cutler 
RATING 3/5

Cutler looks a bit more toned good to see him trying atleast lol. Nice exhibition of power just bullying Cutler. Hobbs just exudes strength and is doing better selling his facial expressions.solid match but I think Cutler did a little too much should have been straight squashed. 


Diamante vs Leila Gray 
RATING 3/5

Grey only has 5 months of pro wrestling so let's see what we got.Diamante looking sharp good timing.Grey is apparently trained by Gangrel but definetly still green but not terrible. Diamante looking aggressive and dominant nice win decent match. 


Dean Akexander,Carli Bravo,Brick Aldridge,and David Ali vs Butcher &Blade and Private Party
RATING 3/5

This is the debut of Matt Hardys new Alliance .B&B looking good and ruthless nice double team moves.Private Party innovative as always I much prefer them as heels good action.The Nitemare Factory guys are competent workers but just kinda there tbh.David Ali is the only one standing out from that team.Nice showcase for the new alliance solid match.


Michael Nakazawa vs Matt Sydal vs Kenny Omega surprise match
RATING 5/5

lol Nakazawa is dressed still like an assistant headset and all....no baby oil yet so that's good. Nakazawa heeling it up lol though quite reserved I think they told him to tsme it down thank god.Sydals kicks are great he is a good athlete just goofy as hell.lmao got head kicked after being pantsed lol what a finish......Oh surprise Omega chooses to wrestle you now instead of Dynamite.....1 v trigger and a one winged angel it's over nice squash.Oh shit WTF TK???? just called out Kenny forcing him to face Sydal on Dynamite.Goid explanation by commentary. 

Maki Itoh vs Riho
RATING 3.5/5

Well this was Makis best singing lol.Pretty good work from Riho bending up matrix style from the pin was cool. Maki looking better this match decent action back and forth except Riho needs to stop doing the 619 its horrible. Good finish solid match Maki looked ok but still basically a midcarder at best which is fine she can carve a roll out for herself. 



CONCLUSION......TOTAL SCORE= 41/70

tonight's episode was pretty good not a banger by any means but it was watchable and includes alot more elements that make it cool. Loved the added segments and interviews,aside from 2 matches the lengths were good and the talent showcased did well with a few exceptions. 

commentary was great very informative, had a good flow,and weren't stepping on each other. Overall it was enjoyable and I can see how this show is going to help alot.


(If people like my stuff I'll do this every week so people who dont watch the whole thing can skim through.)*


----------



## Gwi1890

Lazy commentary , Give Me Excalibur Taz and Ogogo All day


----------



## Gwi1890

Is the kid Morales on the second match Juventud Guerrea’s son? 😂


----------



## ProjectGargano

$Dolladrew$ said:


> *DARK** ELEVATION REVIEW
> 
> I will be giving my opinion on the first episode by grading each match on the basis of.......quality of action and storytelling. Ill reward each match with a point scale from 0-5. 0 being a total snoozefest and 5 being a complete banger. At the end I'll give an overall grade with the points too.
> 
> 
> ok let's dive in.....
> 
> They need an entrance video package perhaps they'll put one together with clips of matches now but it could use more production value for the intro IMO.Paul Wight and Tony Schiavone have good chemistry and make for a solid team.Right off the bat much more info about the wrestlers backgrounds from commentary mentioning who they were trained by.
> 
> 
> Danny Limelight vs Jungle Boy
> RATING 2/5
> 
> The action was pretty good jungle boy showing off his strength as well as his agility. Limelight has had multiple botches this guy is usually really tight and fast paced perhaps the spotlight is too bright for him.Decent match but it drug on too long and limelight had a poor showing.
> 
> 
> Miro & Kip Sabian vs Baron Black & Vary Morales.
> RATING 4/5
> 
> Kip looking very crisp and aggressive perhaps his online spat with that senile old fart has inspired him lol.OMG I just realized Vary Morales looks like a fat Juventud LMFAO!!! Baron Black is solid as always guys a good worker and consistent. Miro looking like a beast pretty much ragdollling everyone screaming about them wasting his time because they are not champion.......seems like his sights are set on the strap.Kip tags himself in and is that a new finisher or secondary one to the deathly Hallows?Great match Kip looked good and Miro was booked like he should have been since day 1.
> 
> 
> Interview with QT Marshall he denies there are any problems in the Nitemare Family.QT did himself no favors here, he was very stumbly mumbly and bland as per usual. Atleast the storyline is being furthered.
> 
> 
> Big Swole vs Skyler Moore
> RATING 0/5
> 
> Godamit Swole is back.......well let's see what Moore's got she is relatively attractive.Yeah this is already bad lol,Moore is not great and Swole is straight garbage.This match is forgettable, time for a bong rip.
> 
> 
> WOW that commercial for the AEW Casino app was really well produced. I enjoyed it alot nice job AEW.
> 
> Marko Stunt vs QT Marshall
> RATING 2/5
> 
> big swole now Marko stunt.....AEW clearly didn't think this through lol.Good job by commentary explaining the story with the Nitemare Family. QT doing a good job of arrogantly ragdolling Marko its pretty entertaining tbh.Oh shit Marko bitch slapped QT HAHA. I like the diving elbow to the bent over opponent by Marko.Marko can sell very well he truly looks on the brink of crying at times. Qt back to bullying Marko the match is entertaining not gonna lie.OK.....Marko getting too much offense in and its dragging on too long .....they went from decently entertaining to well not lol.Ok the finish was ok.*
> HAHA YES PPA ALL DAY BABY!!!! Guess its official Hollywood Hunk Ryan Nemeth has joined THE PRETTY PICTURE!!! FUTURE TRIOS CHAMPS LOL!!! Good job by commentary explaining the beef,apparently Luchasaurus is facing Cesar Bononi on DARK tomorrow.
> 
> 
> *Lee Johnson's rising star spotlight was well produced, Lee comes off as a humble, respectful, chill dude.Cool explanation of his nickname BIG SHOTTY.
> 
> 
> Tay Conti vs Ashley Vox
> RATING 4/5
> 
> -1 is a lucky boy lol.Nice kickboxing exchange in the beginning, the reverse kick by Conti was unexpected and awesome. Conti is really putting it altogether she looks on point.Her strikes are excellent be it punches,kicks, elbows they all LOOK good very refreshing in comparison to Maki Itoh ,she truly is a gem on this division. -1 on the outside flopping around is mildly funny I think he just hit his head accidentally lol.Tay really being aggressive it's a very good look for her much more confident.Oh nice she has a regular finisher not just a submission, cool hammerlock ddt.-1 Post fight is pretty funny fucking with the ref.Great match spotlighting Tay.
> 
> 
> Sydal Bros vs West Coast Wrecking Crew
> RATING 2/5
> 
> Sydal Bros look like crazy ass psychedelic hippies lol,the other guys look kinda retro with the tassels on the boots but kinda dig it tbh. Wrecking Crew been tagging together for 3 years again nice background work by commentary.Both teams are decent workers and have some cool double team moves especially the suplex into a powerbomb by the wrecking crew very cool. Gotta be honest I'm more interested in seeing the wrecking crew even in the loss they stood out to me more.Decent spots in the match but I wasnt feeling it.*
> 
> Interview with Powerhouse Hobbs and hook from Team Taz.Hobbs sounds good and confident with a hint of arrogance. Nice little teaser for a match coming later tonight.
> 
> 
> *Dani Jordyn vs Red Velvet
> RATING 3/5
> 
> I'm really enjoying commentary full of info and insight instead if TAZ just joking through the entire match llo.Just feels more professional compared to DARKs campy indy feel.Good opening action from both girls,set a good pace and it's pretty tight action.This is the best Jordyn has looked in AEW and Velvet is very consistent great worker.....oh except that standing moonsault LMFAO SUPER BOTCH COMPLETELY MISSED IT.Nice finish and win for Velvet overall a solid match i enjoyed.*
> 
> 
> Interview with Sydal Bros.......Interrupted by OMEGA!!!!He explains he is there scouting talent for Dynamite. Omega is a great smug heel I'm loving this.Omega reveals his personal rankings supercede AEWs win loss records......goes on to reveal Michael Nakazawa is the only one on his list lol.If Sydal can beat Nakazawa and Omega he can earn a title shot.Im seeing some elements of BTE bleeding over here which could do wonders for some of the guys characters and storylines.
> 
> 
> *Max Caster vs Dante Martin
> RATING 5/5
> 
> Bro Caster is killing it on the entrance dis raps another good one lol.Martin just turned 20 and is the youngest AEW signed talent again thanks commentary. Caster is such a great heel and is much more comfortable, watching him work and mouth off to his opponent is entertaining. Nice opening action with some technical wrestling sequences nicely done. Nice fakeout plancha by Martin his airtime is amazing.Cool sequence on the ropes both guys looking great.This match is very good they are selling the emotion well it feels like it could break down into a shoot nice job.Damn Martin has springs for legs man incredible athlete.Slight fuckery finish for Caster excellent match full if technical spots,stiff shots,great selling,and athleticism. (Sidenote wish commentary would explain the hand kissing....WTF CRINGE!!!)
> 
> 
> Ray Lyne vs Abadon
> RATING 3/5
> 
> Abadon looking slightly trimmer good to see her getting in shape. Decent action by abadon she is getting better timing but still green a bit.Other chick is a solid worker with good kicks and can sell pretty well.I like Abadons finisher but still not a big fan of hers tbh.Decent match.
> 
> 
> Powerhouse Hobbs vs Brandon Cutler
> RATING 3/5
> 
> Cutler looks a bit more toned good to see him trying atleast lol. Nice exhibition of power just bullying Cutler. Hobbs just exudes strength and is doing better selling his facial expressions.solid match but I think Cutler did a little too much should have been straight squashed.
> 
> 
> Diamante vs Leila Gray
> RATING 3/5
> 
> Grey only has 5 months of pro wrestling so let's see what we got.Diamante looking sharp good timing.Grey is apparently trained by Gangrel but definetly still green but not terrible. Diamante looking aggressive and dominant nice win decent match.
> 
> 
> Dean Akexander,Carli Bravo,Brick Aldridge,and David Ali vs Butcher &Blade and Private Party
> RATING 3/5
> 
> This is the debut of Matt Hardys new Alliance .B&B looking good and ruthless nice double team moves.Private Party innovative as always I much prefer them as heels good action.The Nitemare Factory guys are competent workers but just kinda there tbh.David Ali is the only one standing out from that team.Nice showcase for the new alliance solid match.
> 
> 
> Michael Nakazawa vs Matt Sydal vs Kenny Omega surprise match
> RATING 5/5
> 
> lol Nakazawa is dressed still like an assistant headset and all....no baby oil yet so that's good. Nakazawa heeling it up lol though quite reserved I think they told him to tsme it down thank god.Sydals kicks are great he is a good athlete just goofy as hell.lmao got head kicked after being pantsed lol what a finish......Oh surprise Omega chooses to wrestle you now instead of Dynamite.....1 v trigger and a one winged angel it's over nice squash.Oh shit WTF TK???? just called out Kenny forcing him to face Sydal on Dynamite.Goid explanation by commentary.
> 
> Maki Itoh vs Riho
> RATING 3.5/5
> 
> Well this was Makis best singing lol.Pretty good work from Riho bending up matrix style from the pin was cool. Maki looking better this match decent action back and forth except Riho needs to stop doing the 619 its horrible. Good finish solid match Maki looked ok but still basically a midcarder at best which is fine she can carve a roll out for herself.
> 
> 
> 
> CONCLUSION......TOTAL SCORE= 41/70
> 
> tonight's episode was pretty good not a banger by any means but it was watchable and includes alot more elements that make it cool. Loved the added segments and interviews,aside from 2 matches the lengths were good and the talent showcased did well with a few exceptions.
> 
> commentary was great very informative, had a good flow,and weren't stepping on each other. Overall it was enjoyable and I can see how this show is going to help alot.
> 
> 
> (If people like my stuff I'll do this every week so people who dont watch the whole thing can skim through.)*


Nice post, I saw the show but is always good to see new opinions about it.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Where is the full card of Dark? We only now that Bononi is facing Luchasaurus.


----------



## Gwi1890

AEW Hater said:


> To be honest, this show sucked and was a complete bore
> 
> At least it is great sleep medication


it was basically another version of Dark just with borefest commentary the humor on Dark keeps me entertained sometimes I don’t watch the matches and just listen, Paul Wight isn’t a bad commentator he’s just boring a bit of humor and change in tone wouldn’t go a miss, he sounds like a golf commentator


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Needs to be an hour show / 2 hours is too much

that being said, Max Caster’s rap was sublime


----------



## ProjectGargano

John Silver v John Skyler
Gunn Club v Gargis, Ali and Priest
Starks and Cage v Kiss and Janela
Luchasaurus v Bononi

These 4 matches are confirmed for tonight, idk if there will be more.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Well, Dark will have 15 matches lol


----------



## 3venflow

From what I can see, it appears much of muchness. Another long card with a mix of established and unknown, little to differentiate it from Dark: Elevation besides Kenny appearing, the sit-down interview and Wight on commentary.

28 matches over the two shows by my count.

Absolutely nothing I really want to see here.

1. Vertvixen vs. Madi Wrenkowski
2. Tesha Price vs. Penelope Ford
3. John Skyler vs. John Silver
4. SCU vs. Carlie Bravo & Aaron Solow
5. Jorel Nelson & Royce Isaacs vs. Varsity Blonds
6. Luchasaurus vs. Cezar Bononi
7. Sonny Kiss & Joey Janela vs. Brian Cage & Ricky Starks
8. KiLynn King vs. Jazmin Allure
9. Leyla Hirsch vs. Savannah Evans
10. Jack Evans vs. 10
11. D3 vs. Nick Comoroto
12. Chaos Project vs. Fuego del Sol & Jake St. Patrick
13. Bear Country vs. Dean Alexander & Brick Aldridge
14. Angel Fashion, Baron Black, Vary Morales & Ryzin vs. Colt Cabana, Evil Uno, Stu Grayson & Alan '5' Angels
15. Gunn Club vs. David Ali, Adam Priest & Seth Gargis

When I look at that card, I feel like you could compress it into something more interesting like...

1. Joey Janela vs. Jack Evans
2. Nick Comoroto vs. Luchasaurus
3. Varsity Blonds vs. SCU
4. Penelope Ford vs. Leyla Hirsch
5. Bear Country vs. Cage & Starks


----------



## ProjectGargano

JD Drake was there and in 29 matches, hadn't one? Shame on them haha


----------



## NamelessJobber

I watched Dark: Elevation last night while dealing with dinner.

Diamante was solo this week and last week too I think. No longer with Ivelisse or just Ive wasn't at the last taping(s)?

Maki vs Riho was pretty good, my fave on this show. Maki performed much better in this match than last week's 3 vs 3 on Dynamite. I know she's not the best wrestler, not by a long shot, but she has way more character/charisma/personality than other girls, which is more important. Maki can easily learn to be a better wrestler in time while other girls may not ever be able to develop character charisma or personality. So hope Maki comes back to AEW real soon.

I ask again, why does Max Caster lick and kiss the hands, suck the fingers, of the opponents he beats? This is so weird and gross 😅 I'm into the Acclaimed now but I really would like to know why Max does that hand in mouth stuff.

I think most people here do not like her but I enjoyed Abadon's match. Her opponent was good contrast to her. I hope she gets to do something during Halloween 2021. I know she was supposed to in 2020 but was hurt. She is enjoyable in small amounts.

Red Velvet. They need to officially sign her. Like with one of those "... is #All Elite" graphics.

Paul Wight on commentary. Nothing bad or wrong in it but seemed a little quiet and boring. This was the first episode tho, so I will have to hear him on another episode or two to form a full opinion on it.

Always a no to QT, Marko and Negative 1 from me. That thing with Omega, Nakazawa snd Sydall was a no too. And I don't want TK on screen like that again.

The interview segments with Hobbs and Shotty Lee was good.

This Elevation show was much longer than I expected. For some reason I was thinking it would only be one hour long. There is still going to be a regular Dark show tomorrow and it seems like that will be very long too. Also announced during Elevation, an interview show with Lexi Nair (DDP's daughter) interviewing wrestlers outside the ring. Separate youtube show, not a part of Dark, Elevation or Dynamite, although maybe they'll show segments from it if it explains or progresses stories. They have _a lot _of programming now, and still more to come. Do you think it's too much at this point? Where to draw the line and where to cut back?


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> From what I can see, it appears much of muchness. Another long card with a mix of established and unknown, little to differentiate it from Dark: Elevation besides Kenny appearing, the sit-down interview and Wight on commentary.
> 
> 28 matches over the two shows by my count.
> 
> Absolutely nothing I really want to see here.
> 
> 1. Vertvixen vs. Madi Wrenkowski
> 2. Tesha Price vs. Penelope Ford
> 3. John Skyler vs. John Silver
> 4. SCU vs. Carlie Bravo & Aaron Solow
> 5. Jorel Nelson & Royce Isaacs vs. Varsity Blonds
> 6. Luchasaurus vs. Cezar Bononi
> 7. Sonny Kiss & Joey Janela vs. Brian Cage & Ricky Starks
> 8. KiLynn King vs. Jazmin Allure
> 9. Leyla Hirsch vs. Savannah Evans
> 10. Jack Evans vs. 10
> 11. D3 vs. Nick Comoroto
> 12. Chaos Project vs. Fuego del Sol & Jake St. Patrick
> 13. Bear Country vs. Dean Alexander & Brick Aldridge
> 14. Angel Fashion, Baron Black, Vary Morales & Ryzin vs. Colt Cabana, Evil Uno, Stu Grayson & Alan '5' Angels
> 15. Gunn Club vs. David Ali, Adam Priest & Seth Gargis
> 
> When I look at that card, I feel like you could compress it into something more interesting like...
> 
> 1. Joey Janela vs. Jack Evans
> 2. Nick Comoroto vs. Luchasaurus
> 3. Varsity Blonds vs. SCU
> 4. Penelope Ford vs. Leyla Hirsch
> 5. Bear Country vs. Cage & Starks


29 with Sydal vs Nakazawa ahah


----------



## RiverFenix

Poor souls who had to sit through 30 Dark + Dark Elevation Matches at the live show taping.

Dark and Elevation should be 5-8 matches max and come in at an hour to 1.5 hours tops. I gave Brock Anderson shit for looking wholly bored and disinterested while in the audience during Elevation, but I would have fallen asleep (actually I would have left). 

I remember liking Savannah Evans - she's bigger and a heavy hitter type. Legit Leyla vs Evans will be a big time size difference.

I assume Angelico is hurt, but it never seems mentioned like how it is when Max fought Dante and it was mentioned how both partners are out injured. Is Angelico maybe out of the country or even on the outs?

Also where is Shawn Dean? He signs and then not used? Teaming with Carlie Bravo not going to be a thing? I guess it's possible he's taking time off to move to ATL to be close to NF when they're back to touring.


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Poor souls who had to sit through 30 Dark + Dark Elevation Matches at the live show taping.
> 
> Dark and Elevation should be 5-8 matches max and come in at an hour to 1.5 hours tops. I gave Brock Anderson shit for looking wholly bored and disinterested while in the audience during Elevation, but I would have fallen asleep (actually I would have left).
> 
> I remember liking Savannah Evans - she's bigger and a heavy hitter type. Legit Leyla vs Evans will be a big time size difference.
> 
> I assume Angelico is hurt, but it never seems mentioned like how it is when Max fought Dante and it was mentioned how both partners are out injured. Is Angelico maybe out of the country or even on the outs?
> 
> Also where is Shawn Dean? He signs and then not used? Teaming with Carlie Bravo not going to be a thing? I guess it's possible he's taking time off to move to ATL to be close to NF when they're back to touring.


Yeah, assuming that the 2 shows were taped after Dynamite, they sit there during 6 hours. That must be hard.


----------



## JBLGOAT

Jazmin allure seems like a porn name. Lucha versus cezar should have more build but I’m not complaining about a competitive match.

how much build up do they need for a two hour show. Gunn club has yet to do anything


----------



## RiverFenix

ProjectGargano said:


> Yeah, assuming that the 2 shows were taped after Dynamite, they sit there during 6 hours. That must be hard.


They would have to be right? As the Thursday March 11th taping for this week's Dynamite would need to tape next weeks Elevation (22nd) and Dark (23rd).


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> They would have to be right? As the Thursday March 11th taping for this week's Dynamite would need to tape next weeks Elevation (22nd) and Dark (23rd).


Yep, that's right!


----------



## One Shed

Hey @$Dolladrew$, you scolded me for thinking Dark Elevation was going to be two hours and it has now turned out to indeed be two hours. And tonight on Dark there are FIFTEEN matches which has to go well over two hours no? Can you agree with me now that they are just putting out too many hours of stuff, a ton of which is bad quality? There is no reason to have Marko, Jelly, Sonny, Luther matches. No one is going to stand out if they are being drowned in a septic tank.


----------



## omaroo

I dont know why both versions of Dark are 2 hours or more than 2 hours.

Honestly I cant distinguish both versions of Dark even though they are meant to be different.

1 hour for each should be perfect but guess they dont want to go down that route.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Two Sheds said:


> Hey @$Dolladrew$, you scolded me for thinking Dark Elevation was going to be two hours and it has now turned out to indeed be two hours. And tonight on Dark there are FIFTEEN matches which has to go well over two hours no? Can you agree with me now that they are just putting out too many hours of stuff, a ton of which is bad quality? There is no reason to have Marko, Jelly, Sonny, Luther matches. No one is going to stand out if they are being drowned in a septic tank.


Like I said before DARK isn't necessary to watch to keep up with the show its extra matches for hardcores, there will only be 3 shows a week right now its only 2.

Dynsmite 2hrs
Dark elevation 2hrs
New show on TNT is 1hr

That's 5 hours a week and no I dont think it's too much.


----------



## One Shed

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Like I said before DARK isn't necessary to watch to keep up with the show its extra matches for hardcores, there will only be 3 shows a week right now its only 2.
> 
> Dynsmite 2hrs
> Dark elevation 2hrs
> New show on TNT is 1hr
> 
> That's 5 hours a week and no I dont think it's too much.


That makes it the same or more hours than WWE now depending how you look at it. You do not have to watch SmackDown every week to keep up with RAW angles and vice versa. NXT generally exists in its own universe for the most part too. It is just too much, too fast for me. They just have too many bodies signed and need something to do with them vs having stars ready to break out and need a place to feature them.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Two Sheds said:


> That makes it the same or more hours than WWE now depending how you look at it. You do not have to watch SmackDown every week to keep up with RAW angles and vice versa. NXT generally exists in its own universe for the most part too. It is just too much, too fast for me. They just have too many bodies signed and need something to do with them vs having stars ready to break out and need a place to feature them.


Well that's entirely WWEs fault the brand split makes you choose which show you prefer unless your a straight WWE mark and watch everything.AEW will have cohesion between the 3 shows.

I don't watch WWE so I don't have a dog in that fight for having too much content.I cannot watch an entire episode of any of the 3 brands they have i just have zero connection or interest in any of it.


With AEW I actively look forward to Dynsmite and now Elevation. The original DARK has some gems but the majority is forgettable, it's just talent scouting basically I watch some episodes but dont watch them all.

I love AEW and since they've began to run more smoothly with added interviews etc I'll have no problem consuming this everyweek.


----------



## One Shed

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Well that's entirely WWEs fault the brand split makes you choose which show you prefer unless your a straight WWE mark and watch everything.AEW will have cohesion between the 3 shows.
> 
> I don't watch WWE so I don't have a dog in that fight for having too much content.I cannot watch an entire episode of any of the 3 brands they have i just have zero connection or interest in any of it.
> 
> 
> With AEW I actively look forward to Dynsmite and now Elevation. The original DARK has some gems but the majority is forgettable, it's just talent scouting basically I watch some episodes but dont watch them all.
> 
> I love AEW and since they've began to run more smoothly with added interviews etc I'll have no problem consuming this everyweek.


I would still argue it is a lot for new fans to buy into consuming. A good amount of the content of the premiere episode was pretty bad too. Marko in a match is not a thing they should be doing ever let alone on a hyped up premiere episode.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Two Sheds said:


> I would still argue it is a lot for new fans to buy into consuming. A good amount of the content of the premiere episode was pretty bad too. Marko in a match is not a thing they should be doing ever let alone on a hyped up premiere episode.


To each their own I dunno what to tell you except I disagree that it's too much .


----------



## RiverFenix

It's too much and it is a huge barrier to attracting new fans when you're initial ask is 5 hour time commitment each week for 52 weeks. Most hit shows are 30m or 1hr weekly shows. And sports who do take up more time have seasons and thus 3-4-5 months without any respective sport.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Why was Dark earlier today?


----------



## oglop44

ProjectGargano said:


> Why was Dark earlier today?


Probably a clock change?


----------



## TD Stinger

What AEW is doing is not dissimilar to what WWE is doing in terms of creating content, content, and more content.

WWE obviously has their classic content which is extremely valuable. But currently they have shows like Raw, SD, NXT, NXT UK, 205 Live, all of their documentaries, The Bump, etc. Is it too much? Yes. Do I follow absolutely all of it? Hell no. But the more content they create, the more watch hours they have and the more valuable they may seem to a streaming platform, like Peacock.

With AEW, they have Dynamite which is 2 hours. The eventual new TNT show will be another hour. Then you have Dark and Elevation which both go at least an hour. And Cody even talked about another show recently, though I don't know if it would be an in ring show. And like WWE, is it too much for most people to commit too fully? Yeah, it is. But I do see the value in creating all that content.

Not to mention, their Dark shows have essentially become their developmental show, not only to give Indy wrestlers an opportunity to work during a pandemic, but also as a place to breed and develop new talent before they're Dynamite ready. And with as many spots as they have available on Dark, it you're open to a lot of talent out there.

All that said, I really can never bring myself to watch Dark. And sometimes I try, but most of it's just so uninteresting to me. And I'll say this, if their idea of making Elevation connected to Dynamite is by doing skits like they did with Kenny, Sydal, Naka, and Khan last night, no thanks.


----------



## ProjectGargano

oglop44 said:


> Probably a clock change?


So that means Dynamite will be at midnight tomorrow?


----------



## Pentagon Senior

I don't watch Dark but the number of matches is crazy imo, I'd be most tempted to watch a shorter card with less meaningless matches. I get that you can skip through them but perception is also important.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Savannah Evans is believable in the ring. Not bad.


----------



## RapShepard

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It's too much and it is a huge barrier to attracting new fans when you're initial ask is 5 hour time commitment each week for 52 weeks. Most hit shows are 30m or 1hr weekly shows. And sports who do take up more time have seasons and thus 3-4-5 months without any respective sport.


Yeah I don't see how anybody can argue against it being a tad much. They have 3 shows a week, 6+ hours with about 3½ hours being filler, and they have a new show yet to debut.


----------



## Boxingfan

Luther is disgusting


----------



## Piers

What's Dark Elevation ? Is it another Dark show? Is there a difference?


----------



## Geeee

Looks like the difference between Elevation and Dark is that Dark is all squash matches


----------



## FrankenTodd

That Young Bucks video for sale HAS to be parody.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85

Leyla Hirsch could easily be a super babyface.


----------



## Boxingfan

There’s no reason Brian cage should ever struggle with sonny kiss. This is fucking pathetic


----------



## I am the Storm

Cage and Starks in a hyper competitive match with Kiss and Jelly. WTF? I...I just don't get this company. This is disgraceful.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

Jelly Nutella is one of, if not, the worst, overall 'professional' wrestlers I have ever seen.


----------



## Geeee

I wonder if Janela is done with his AEW run? He said something about going back to working for a hot dog and a handshake. (Sounds like a Cornette-ism?)

Either that or they are angling for a Janela vs Kiss feud


----------



## ProjectGargano

Jack Evans is so botchy!


----------



## Geeee

10 looked pretty cool with a bloody mask


----------



## RiverFenix

This low level stuff is not what you want to have out with the AEW brand attached to it. 

Tape this stuff at the gym in Norcross and have it under the NF banner. Call it the Nightmare Wrestling Federation or whatever.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> This low level stuff is not what you want to have out with the AEW brand attached to it.
> 
> Tape this stuff at the gym in Norcross and have it under the NF banner. Call it the Nightmare Wrestling Federation or whatever.


DARK is developmental no reason to put too much thought into it.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Geeee said:


> Looks like the difference between Elevation and Dark is that Dark is all squash matches


Exactly. You nailed it. Wish others would get it as well.


----------



## CM Buck

as much as I enjoy 10. Drop the full Nelson immediately.


----------



## Asuka842

-1 basically going “fuck this match, I want to talk about Tay Conti.”

I don’t know if I’ve ever related to a commentary more.


----------



## AEWUK

Pentagon Senior said:


> I don't watch Dark but the number of matches is crazy imo, I'd be most tempted to watch a shorter card with less meaningless matches. I get that you can skip through them but perception is also important.


This sums me up too, I was hoping that the recent dark and dark elevation meant they were doing just that, splitting the shows (roughly 1-1.5 hours each) and making one of them the more meaningful show. 

But after watching about half of Dark Elevation and seeing the card for Dark (only became available to watch overnight here in the UK) it doesn't seem so.


----------



## the_hound

How in the hell did they manage to leave this in when its a taped show and worst part is that aew took down the episode and edited it and yet this still remains.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372126785807192064


----------



## Geeee

the_hound said:


> How in the hell did they manage to leave this in when its a taped show and worst part is that aew took down the episode and edited it and yet this still remains.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372126785807192064


Ehhh it just looks like Luchasaurus tried to do a choke slam but didn't have an opening, so they reset. In a way, it kind of makes things seem less scripted? Because resets like this happen frequently in real fights.


----------



## ProjectGargano

the_hound said:


> How in the hell did they manage to leave this in when its a taped show and worst part is that aew took down the episode and edited it and yet this still remains.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372126785807192064


Well, with 4 hours of Dark shows to edit... this is a case where the quantity over quality sucks.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Why did they take down Dark from YouTube?


----------



## the_hound

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Why did they take down Dark from YouTube?


10 from the dark oder was pissing blood, you tube is cracking down on blood and violence now or something else


----------



## JBLGOAT

$Dolladrew$ said:


> DARK is developmental no reason to put too much thought into it.


People watch it that is the reason to put much thought into it


----------



## RiverFenix

Geeee said:


> Ehhh it just looks like Luchasaurus tried to do a choke slam but didn't have an opening, so they reset. In a way, it kind of makes things seem less scripted? Because resets like this happen frequently in real fights.


IIRC they redid the same 5-6 move set-up sequence right after, like they expected the original that led to the botch to get edited out. I think this was a Lucha botch as it wasn't time for the choke slam spot (at least going by the re-do then ran through right after).


----------



## 3venflow

Cezar Bononi is a TERRIBLE wrestler and I have no idea why they're using him. There's green and there's 'zero upside'.

People always mention Stunt, Nakazawa and those types, but Bononi looks worse than any of them in the ring for me. He's big, but I don't see anything in him, unlike Preston Vance for example.


----------



## RiverFenix

Was Tay ever a member of Dark Order? She was just friends with Anna Jay and maybe one time tried to be recruited. But she was never a member. Now she's simply treated as one to fill in the female quotient while Anna is out?


----------



## $Dolladrew$

JBLGOAT said:


> People watch it that is the reason to put much thought into it


Its named DARK its literally dark matches and or untelevised matches......these are matches just to get work in for green talent, and to scout for the other shows. DARK has been no budget straight wrestling for 2 years now lol,not sure what you're expecting especially since you dont need to watch it to keep up.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

3venflow said:


> Cezar Bononi is a TERRIBLE wrestler and I have no idea why they're using him. There's green and there's 'zero upside'.
> 
> People always mention Stunt, Nakazawa and those types, but Bononi looks worse than any of them in the ring for me. He's big, but I don't see anything in him, unlike Preston Vance for example.


I disagree he had a poor showing against Luchasaurus but let's be real Lucha is as robotic and telegraphed as it gets.Bononi is better as a tag guy I've enjoyed every match but as a singles guy he's too green.When you put him in there with a crappy guy it shows extra lol.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Cezar Bononi is a TERRIBLE wrestler and I have no idea why they're using him. There's green and there's 'zero upside'.
> 
> People always mention Stunt, Nakazawa and those types, but Bononi looks worse than any of them in the ring for me. He's big, but I don't see anything in him, unlike Preston Vance for example.


Yeah he's bland with a weird look. Only thing going for him is he's a heavyweight.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Was Tay ever a member of Dark Order? She was just friends with Anna Jay and maybe one time tried to be recruited. But she was never a member. Now she's simply treated as one to fill in the female quotient while Anna is out?


She was Anna's bestie and her tag partner for quite a while. Initially she was a tag along but if you noticed her attire has changed a bit to fit in.I don't think she is full fledged she doesn't do the DARK ORDER stance but I would consider her a hang around.


----------



## Asuka842

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Was Tay ever a member of Dark Order? She was just friends with Anna Jay and maybe one time tried to be recruited. But she was never a member. Now she's simply treated as one to fill in the female quotient while Anna is out?


She’s like Hangman Page. They’re not official members, but they’re still friends with DO members and the latter support them.


----------



## oglop44

Only just watching Dark now. Some great commentary moments as expected. Not too many great matches if I'm honest but I do always enjoy watching SCU, especially Kazarian. Hope he gets a little singles run after SCU breaks up.

I reckon the inevitable Young Bucks Vs SCU match will be a sleeper hit btw. Hope it gets the PPV spot, CD deserves a good send off.


----------



## Aedubya

AEW Star Reportedly Has Backstage Heat Following AEW Dark Match - Wrestling Inc.


Jack Evans reportedly picked up some backstage heat after this week’s AEW Dark main event. The 15th and final match on this past Tuesday’s AEW Dark episode saw 10 (Preston Vance) of The Dark Order defeat Evans in singles action. The Wrestling Observer Newsletter reports that this “bad match”...




www.wrestlinginc.com




Jack Evans not in the good books apparently


----------



## 3venflow

Evans has declined _so much_ recently. He's always been a spotfest guy, but he was an impressive one in ROH, Dragon Gate, AAA, and even earlier in AEW he was ok. AEW obviously were high enough on him to make him one of their first signings and also had him challenge Kenny for the AAA title on one of the early Dark episodes.

I haven't seen the 10 match but apparently it was a mess and doesn't surprise me. Evan's been blowing more and more spots in the last couple of months and with 10/Vance being green, I can imagine how sloppy it was.

I'm pretty sure Evans will be in the first round of cuts AEW does when contracts wind down. He's 38 and hasn't shown any signs of being able to change his style. Instead he's doing the same flippy stuff, just much slower and sloppier. He really needs to stop with the Phoenix splash before he kills someone.


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Evans has declined _so much_ recently. He's always been a spotfest guy, but he was an impressive one in ROH, Dragon Gate, AAA, and even earlier in AEW he was ok. AEW obviously were high enough on him to make him one of their first signings and also had him challenge Kenny for the AAA title on one of the early Dark episodes.
> 
> I haven't seen the 10 match but apparently it was a mess and doesn't surprise me. Evan's been blowing more and more spots in the last couple of months and with 10/Vance being green, I can imagine how sloppy it was.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Evans will be in the first round of cuts AEW does when contracts wind down. He's 38 and hasn't shown any signs of being able to change his style. Instead he's doing the same flippy stuff, just much slower and sloppier. He really needs to stop with the Phoenix splash before he kills someone.


I would like that AEW bet in Angelico for a undercard spot. The guy isn't bad and it's different from anyone they have.


----------



## 3venflow

So episode one of Dark: Elevation has done a really impressive 854k views on YouTube so far - double the typical Dark episode. That's more than the live audience for Dynamite in the past couple of weeks, although obviously it's not a proper comparison (since Dark: Elevation has been up for a week). It makes me think they should have put on a tighter card with fewer matches to make it feel like something much different to standard Dark as I doubt they'll retain that many viewers.

I expect we'll learn the card for episode #2 today, they are leaving it pretty late.


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> So episode one of Dark: Elevation has done a really impressive 854k views on YouTube so far - double the typical Dark episode. That's more than the live audience for Dynamite in the past couple of weeks, although obviously it's not a proper comparison (since Dark: Elevation has been up for a week). It makes me think they should have put on a tighter card with fewer matches to make it feel like something much different to standard Dark as I doubt they'll retain that many viewers.
> 
> I expect we'll learn the card for episode #2 today, they are leaving it pretty late.


After a successfull first episode they are trying to down the views drastically because they didn´t promoted none of the card. It´s a shame.


----------



## RiverFenix

I bet it's the main event that led to that YT view number.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Elevation card revealed by now:

Max Caster vs Ryzin
Hobbs and Starks vs Isaacs and Jorel Nelson
Orange Cassidy vs Ryan Nemeth
Alan Angels vs Ethan Page
Ryo Mizunami vs Leyla Hirsch
Rising Star: Red Velvet


----------



## 3venflow

Cassidy vs. Nemeth, Leyla vs. Mizunami and Ethan vs. 5 are listed as a 'triple main event'.

I'm ok with those matches, because they at least look like 'AEW' matches rather than 'AEW vs. who are these guys?'.

Hopefully they don't add 15 more random matches on top of the five we know about. This is a good enough card size.


----------



## RiverFenix

Hopefully that's the full card. Clock in at an hour. 
I assume Rising Star is the promo treatment spotlight like Big Shotty Lee got last week. 

Interested to see Angels vs Ethan Page and Ryo vs Hirsh. Issacs and Nelson have greatly disappointed me so far, but here's hoping Starks makes them look better. Issacs had more presence in NWA teaming with Latimer than he has now.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Fuego and Jake St.Patrick vs Varsity Blonde
Baron Black vs Limelight
Madi and Leva Bates vs Big Swole and Red Velvet

Added.

Why can't AEW put the whole card? Basically these are the wrestlers that are announcing the matches


----------



## RiverFenix

Is Madi the one who got into a spat about gimmick infringement with Bianca Bel-Air and long hair that turned racially tinged and Swole decided to involve herself in?

Limelite vs Baron Black is interesting. I assume the former wins, but why have enhancement vs enhancement on Elevation? For the record I think both should be signed, but AFAIK neither are.


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Is Madi the one who got into a spat about gimmick infringement with Bianca Bel-Air and long hair that turned racially tinged and Swole decided to involve herself in?
> 
> Limelite vs Baron Black is interesting. I assume the former wins, but why have enhancement vs enhancement on Elevation? For the record I think both should be signed, but AFAIK neither are.


Yes, she is. It will be interesting  And she is kinda in a storyline with Leva Bates.


----------



## CM Buck

I can't wait to see Cassidy make 99 cent store Ziggler look foolish


----------



## ProjectGargano

Tay Conti vs Ray Lin and Lee Johnson vs Adam Priest announced. This makes 10 matches by now.


----------



## RiverFenix

At least they're better matches now. Rae Lyn was screwed over in her debut having to wrestle Abaddon. I'll definitely check her out vs Conti. Priest is a solid little grinder type enhancement guy, offers something different from the flippy shit job guy variety. Big Shotty Lee I think is a natural heel, I think he's going to mostly flop as a face but is lined up for a "big teacher vs student" storyline with Marshall that Cody is excited about. 

Has there ever been an upset on Dark? I'm waiting for the 1-2-3 Kid type shocking moment, but that would probably need to be on Dynamite for any big impact.


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> At least they're better matches now. Rae Lyn was screwed over in her debut having to wrestle Abaddon. I'll definitely check her out vs Conti. Priest is a solid little grinder type enhancement guy, offers something different from the flippy shit job guy variety. Big Shotty Lee I think is a natural heel, I think he's going to mostly flop as a face but is lined up for a "big teacher vs student" storyline with Marshall that Cody is excited about.
> 
> Has there ever been an upset on Dark? I'm waiting for the 1-2-3 Kid type shocking moment, but that would probably need to be on Dynamite for any big impact.


Minor ones, like Alex Gracia beating Kylinn King.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Firefromthegods said:


> I can't wait to see Cassidy make 99 cent store Ziggler look foolish


If he fully joins the pretty picture little ziggler will upgrade to the dollar store lol.


----------



## 3venflow

Nemeth is AEW's best enhancement talent right now - prove me wrong.

6'1", good build, takes care of his appearance, bumps and sells well, sufficiently charismatic, and makes higher ranked opposition look good.

I'd rather watch him wrestle than 90% of the unknowns on Dark.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

3venflow said:


> Nemeth is AEW's best enhancement talent right now - prove me wrong.
> 
> 6'1", good build, takes care of his appearance, bumps and sells well, sufficiently charismatic, and makes higher ranked opposition look good.
> 
> I'd rather watch him wrestle than 90% of the unknowns on Dark.


Plus hes smart enough to join with pretty peter baby lol.

Agreed tho nemeth isn't bad at all and will get better with more ring time and a better outfit lol.


----------



## One Shed

3venflow said:


> Nemeth is AEW's best enhancement talent right now - prove me wrong.
> 
> 6'1", good build, takes care of his appearance, bumps and sells well, sufficiently charismatic, and makes higher ranked opposition look good.
> 
> I'd rather watch him wrestle than 90% of the unknowns on Dark.


Agreed. Solid enhancement talent. Definitely a good get by them.


----------



## Gwi1890

Adam Priest what a good wrestler, Reminded me of a Certain wrestler


----------



## 3venflow

Oh damn!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374144956227592200


----------



## ProjectGargano

Wasn't Nemeth with Avalon and Bononi? Why was JD Drake save him?


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Nemeth is AEW's best enhancement talent right now - prove me wrong.
> 
> 6'1", good build, takes care of his appearance, bumps and sells well, sufficiently charismatic, and makes higher ranked opposition look good.
> 
> I'd rather watch him wrestle than 90% of the unknowns on Dark.


If I'm Nemeth though, I'm doing everything possible to look different than my brother. Maybe some facial hair and let the bleach run out


----------



## $Dolladrew$

ProjectGargano said:


> Wasn't Nemeth with Avalon and Bononi? Why was JD Drake save him?


I suppose the team was a one off thing unless Jd Drake is joining too lol......would just be a wierd aesthetic but since the faction is goofy it could work. But either way Nemeth looked good tonight 
.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

*DOLLADREWS REVIEWS: DARK Elevation #2*

Hello fight fans welcome back to the greatest wrestling forum on the planet and today we got the full review of the 2nd episode of Elevation. The debut was pretty good so let's see if they can keep some momentum rolling.
(As always I'll be using a 5 star system based on Match execution,storytelling, and entertainment to grade the matches)



*TAY CONTI vs RAY LYN*

This match was a step back for Conti imo,she kinda wrestled to the level of her opponent until late in the match she turned it up.Ray Lyn is pretty mediocre and had quite a few missteps and stumbles that messed up the timing of the moves and it sequences. Decent match but technically it was lacking and after last weeks excellent showing for Tay this match didnt do much for me. *RATING 2.5/5


LEE JOHNSON vs ADAM PRIEST *

After the cool spotlight video package from last week this was his chance to shine in ring,and for me it was hit and miss tbh.Johnson showed some solid technical wrestling as well as athleticism and attempted to tell a story. Priest is a decent worker and had a few good moments and did well meshing with shotty except the barely catching him on the plancha lol.Match was a bit clunky and not that entertaining.Also not a fan of Johnsons finisher or the name.....The Brain Dog?????cmon man. *RATING 2.5/5


RYAN NEMETH INTERVIEW*

Not a great job by Nemeth he sounded unsure of himself and talked too slow at the end.He needs to up the cockiness and arrogance hes very forced feeling as is.


*VARSITY BLONDES vs FUEGO DEL SOL & JAKE ST.PATRICK*

Garrison is getting better with his timing also Fuego is one of my favorite jobbers,Alabamas #1 Luchador lol.Pillman is great hes looking better and better he is much more confident.Solid double team moves by the blondes nice cohesion. St Patrick sells well but not much else. Loved the storytelling of Fuego hitting his finisher for the 2nd week in a row but going wrong again.As he is going for the Tornado DDT Pillman tags so Fuego hits it on the illegal guy letting Garrison hit the spinning forearm for the finish.Solid match I enjoyed.*RATING 3/5


MAX CASTER vs RYZIN*

Casters intro rap was ok but not as good as his last few but why waste effort on Ryzin right?Caster is one of my favorites and Ryzin is an ordained pastor..??? Commentary with the background info just adds to the matches, and is refreshing. Ryzin is a good seller but definition of indy jobber.Caster getting better conveying emotion ,good facial expressions. Nice trash talk by Caster hes a great heel.ooh sloppy cradle by Ryzin and this match is dragging on too long imo.Good selling of the knee injury by Caster ooh brutal brainbuster nice Mic Drop finish.Match was solid and entertaining but drug on too long imo. *RATING 3/5


AEW Spotlight video package for Red Velvet*

Really cool look at her upbringing and info on her reasons for wrestling,very well done these spotlights are very very good.


*LEVA BATES & MADI WRENKOWSKI vs RED VELVET & BIG SWOLE*

Two of AEWs worst female wrestlers Swole and Bates in one match.....oh joy. Velvet is solid as always she needs to be all elite already,and wrenkowski isn't too bad either.Leva and swole are just not enjoyable for me just bad characters and bad wrestling. Enjoyed Madi attacking Leva nice Just Desserts finish for Velvet. Velvet wasnt enough to make this very good. *RATING 2/5*

Oh shit Jade Cargil,Nyla Rose,& Vickie Gurrrero lurk on stage then walk off,likely leading to a tag match soon.


*INTERVIEW WITH ALL EGO ETHAN PAGE*

Nice arrogance and smugness a solid promo and character work,he's a nice addition to the midcard.


*RICKY STARKS & POWERHOUSE HOBBS vs WESTCOAST WRECKING CREW *

Hobbs is really starting to shine character wise, he exudes Power and his facial expression are coming together nicely.Wrecking Crew sell well and I've seen some potential in the 2 previous matches i seen in AEW.AWESOME counter by Hobbs....Nelson went fir the divine shoulder from the corner only to have Hobbs power through it. Starks is just gold everything he does is on point guys gonna be a star.Wrecking crew have some cool Double team moves.Nice finish for Starks. Fun match that was entertaining and put over team taz.*RATING 4/5


DANNY LIMELIGHT vs BARON BLACK*

Both guys are very solid workers Black is a great technical wrestler while Limelight is more Young bucks athletic style. Limelight is a hell of an athlete man very impressive.Baron Blacks timing is impressive never any lag in the action.These guys got chemistry this match is good. Black has some innovative submissions that look legit painful.Limelights setup for his finisher was executed perfectly very nice.Limelight showed the reasons AEW is high on him,it made up for the botchfest last week.*RATING 4/5


RYAN NEMETH vs ORANGE CASSIDY*

Love me some OC and I'm a fan of Nemeth let's see if they mesh.Good Technical sequences early on,Nemeth doing his best to keep the hands out the pockets lol OC slothing it up.Nemeth is getting better with more time in the ring ,I've noticed the growth and appreciate it.(still think his attire needs work)Good arm work by Nemeth and great selling by OC.This match is good oh nice mousetrap finish selling the arm injury great job.nice match *RATINGS 4/5*

OH Nemeth attacks OC after the match and here comes Chucky T.....WTF JD Drake comes to the aid of Nemeth....must be leading to a tag match. 


*ALAN #5 ANGELS vs ETHAN PAGE*

Page is a great smug asshole heel he is great at making you hate him.Page is a great worker full package. Angels is very underrated and a good worker with some cool offense.ouch angels really hit the ropes awkwardly hope hes ok.Nice pacing to this match and good action from both guys.Nice Egos Edge finish for Page.Solid match *RATING 4/5*

Post match Page calls for the mic nice dickhead promo this guys great imo.


*LEYLA HIRSCH vs RYU MIZUNAMI*

Good action from both they are solid workers nice back and forth exchanges decent chemistry. Leyla is a good seller and strong considering her size,shes getting better with facial expressions too.Mizunami is a hard hitter .nice mma style grappling fighting over the arm bar I appreciate the effort. Nice power by mizunami on the reversal slam.head and arm choke finish fir MIZUNAMI. Solid match *RATING 4/5


OVERALL STAR RATING 33/50*

After a rough start the show produced some good quality entertaining matches.Show ran about 1hr 34mins and I feel this us the right size show.


----------



## RiverFenix

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I suppose the team was a one off thing unless Jd Drake is joining too lol......would just be a wierd aesthetic but since the faction is goofy it could work. But either way Nemeth looked good tonight
> .


I wonder if the PP was dropped and they could go for the Trevor Murdoch and Lance/Garrison Cade odd couple pairing.


----------



## phatbob426

Gwi1890 said:


> Adam Priest what a good wrestler, Reminded me of a Certain wrestler


Extremely impressive. The Crippler reborn. Absolutely.


----------



## MaseMan

Good show last night. I don't quite get the hype on Limelight and Black...both seem fine, but I'm not getting this "standout" rep either of them are getting. Danny Limelight should probably change up his look...it doesn't fit his name, and he looks like a low rent version of Santana and Ortiz. Adam Priest looked awesome, though. Wouldn't mind seeing him more often.

Given how they continue to feature more and more female wrestlers, they really should have a proper Women's Tag Team Championship in this company. Go ahead and make Ivelisse and Diamante they first champs, since they still carry around those medals from the tag tournament. 

Go ahead and plug Ethan Page into a feud. He seems destined to challenge Darby for the TNT Championship, but I would give him something else first. Maybe program him against the Nightmare Family, culminating in a big match against Cody?

The Varsity Blondes look better and better every match. Would like to see them used in a proper feud or storyline. Maybe they can work against The Acclaimed when both of them are healthy?

I like the format with the "triple main event". It was nice to see some actual storylines advanced on this show. Frankly, this is what Dark itself should have been all along.


----------



## RiverFenix

AEW Women's Tag is going to happen. I agree it's about time now. The problem I usually find with women's tag matches is that they never really worked tag matches on the indies and in developmental so don't have the understanding a strategies behind it and the concept of the hot tag and the like. 

Radioactive Papi is a TERRIBLE nickname. Bloody hell man, that is go away heat from me. 

Leyla vs Ryu had a weird finish in that Leyla was dominating to the point I was thinking AEW was going to make the mistake by having her go over, and then Ryu trapped in the triangle choke. I would have had Ryu look more dominant here.


----------



## 3venflow

Said it before, Limelight should wear a mask to stand out. He has talent, but his look screams generic indie.

Dark card for tonight has been announced and has an FTW title match(!), albeit involving the Bucks' camera man.


Brian Cage defends the FTW Title vs. Brandon Cutler
Fuego del Sol vs. JD Drake
Chaos Project vs. John Silver and Alex Reynolds
QT Marshall vs. Shawn Dean
Cezar Bononi vs. John Skyler
Jack Evans vs. Dante Martin
The Bunny vs. Jazmin Allure
Ashley Vox vs. Alex Gracia
Penelope Ford vs. Miranda Alize
SCU vs. Jorel Nelson and Royce Isaacs


----------



## MaseMan

Surprised to see the Bunny being used as a wrestler again. I thought she was basically done with that, which is why she became a manager?


----------



## JBLGOAT

With the bunny and chance for Fuego I might actually fully watch this one instead of having it on in the background


----------



## CM Buck

Whose bright idea was it to give caesar yet another singles match?


----------



## AthleticGirth

Firefromthegods said:


> Whose bright idea was it to give caesar yet another singles match?


As Roxette once sang, "He's got the Look". I may have got my pronouns a littled mixed up there.

Cezar's 34, he ain't getting any better. He's probably had more more AEW matches that Wardlow as well, which is so very odd.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Firefromthegods said:


> Whose bright idea was it to give caesar yet another singles match?


Just a info for everyone Bononi has started a GoFundMe for his wife's bone marrow transplant. Apparently his aunt or cousin is a perfect match but Brazil hospitals are overrun with covid shit.

Let's see if he can get a decent match going, I gave him a pass on the Luchasaurus match but that's it.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

So elevation was 10 matches and so is DARK much more manageable to watch I'm liking that.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Nvm there are 14 matches lol.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

My parents surprise visited me while I was watching DARK and they actually sat down and watched with me Haha. 

Haven't done that since I was a kid it was really cool. Especially because my mom thinks everything is real and my dad watched during the monday night wars and was digging the action ......aside from sonny kiss lol I'll not repeat what he had to say LMFAO.


----------



## ProjectGargano

$Dolladrew$ said:


> My parents surprise visited me while I was watching DARK and they actually sat down and watched with me Haha.
> 
> Haven't done that since I was a kid it was really cool. Especially because my mom thinks everything is real and my dad watched during the monday night wars and was digging the action ......aside from sonny kiss lol I'll not repeat what he had to say LMFAO.


ahahahahah


----------



## CM Buck

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Just a info for everyone Bononi has started a GoFundMe for his wife's bone marrow transplant. Apparently his aunt or cousin is a perfect match but Brazil hospitals are overrun with covid shit.
> 
> Let's see if he can get a decent match going, I gave him a pass on the Luchasaurus match but that's it.


Fair enough


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374157979872866307

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## $Dolladrew$

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374157979872866307
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lmfao hes like damn once my balls drop girl you in trouble!!!!


----------



## $Dolladrew$

ProjectGargano said:


> ahahahahah


Literally he said is this a freakshow LMFAO


----------



## Piers

I haven't been watching wrestling long enough to know if there has ever been a tag team truly worse than Kiss/Jamela. But I don't believe there has.


----------



## CM Buck

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I haven't been watching wrestling long enough to know if there has ever been a tag team truly worse than Kiss/Jamela. But I don't believe there has.


Chaos project


----------



## Piers

Firefromthegods said:


> Chaos project


Luther is bad (he's not that young though) but I don't mind Serpentico.


----------



## Shock Street

Firefromthegods said:


> Chaos project


Gunn Club when its Austin and Colten instead of Austin and Billy is a contender as well. At least I laugh when Serpentico gets used as a lawn dart, I get 0 out of Austin and Colten. I just sit there wishing Billy was used in a more interesting way.


----------



## 3venflow

Jack Evans losing to Dante Martin... you have to think the writing is on the wall for Jack, he's getting released when the time comes. From challenging Kenny for the AAA title to blowing spots and losing to the greenhorn kids.

Looks like Alex Gracia may be heading to NWA, which could explain her upset defeat on Dark.

Now that more promotions are reopening, I hope Tony starts cutting back on using so many indie talents and focusing on the roster he has. Cezar Bononi headlining Dark is... just not good. Should've been Cage vs. Butler really, at least if you want to present it as a show instead of a bunch of randomly placed matches.


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Jack Evans losing to Dante Martin... you have to think the writing is on the wall for Jack, he's getting released when the time comes. From challenging Kenny for the AAA title to blowing spots and losing to the greenhorn kids.
> 
> Looks like Alex Gracia may be heading to NWA, which could explain her upset defeat on Dark.
> 
> Now that more promotions are reopening, I hope Tony starts cutting back on using so many indie talents and focusing on the roster he has. Cezar Bononi headlining Dark is... just not good. Should've been Cage vs. Butler really, at least if you want to present it as a show instead of a bunch of randomly placed matches.


At least Ashley Vox is way better than Alex Gracia.


----------



## RiverFenix

Issacs and Neson looked better this week - this match against SCU wasn't as good as their match last night on Elevation(vs Starks and Cage), but a solid showing. Their ring gear really needs to go - they can't be the wild color wearing goody guys. I suspect Daniels is retiring from the ring soon and thus his retirement match will be losing the tag title match against buddies the Young Bucks. Kazarian should look for a new tag partner in such an instant - scout DARK and have a young guy/veteran team which is not otherwise offered by the roster (I guess Serpentico/Luther would be that but they suck hard). 

Dante Martin vs Jack Evans was a pretty decent match. Jack didn't botch anything and both hit their spots. Dante is ridiculously good for being 19yrs old. It's weird about him is that he's so springy when jumping off the mat/ground but looks so uncertain/nervous when on the top rope. Post match run in was weaksauce, but I could dig a lowercard feud between Top Flight and TheHybrid 2. 

I like Ryan Nemeth as a part time wrestler/part time manager - he looks like a club manager. Not feeling JD Drake, I like the thicker hoss types but this guy is just sloppy fat mostly. First part of the match was very telegraphed from his part as well. Match came around nearer the end. Fuego should have got the win I think, but probably saving that. You knew was was losing when Nemeth was with Drake. Seems they dropped the Avalon pairing which is probably for the better there. Seth Gargis would be better with Nemeth. Maybe have a team with Drake and Gargis as "door security" for Nemeth. 

QT Marshall vs Shawn Dean was MOTN. Marshall is down low pretty good, especially lately. And this was Dean's best showing in a while. I would suggest to QT that not every match needs the "outta nowhere" Diamond Cutter. Some times he should just call for it and hit it like a classic heel finisher. 

One growing pet peeve of mine is all the Nightmare Factory/Family pimping. Let these folks have their own gimmicks other than being trained by Cody and QT.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

I would love to see Travis Scott rap on AEW soil soon.


----------



## 3venflow

Mox is facing Bill Collier on Elevation and it was taped tonight. I honestly have no idea who he is, he has an 8.43/10 rating at Cagematch from six votes. He's pictured above and has a nice look - apparently he's 6'5". Has anyone seen him? To debut him against Mox seems interesting

The card is looking alright to be honest.


Jon Moxley vs. Bill Collier
Orange Cassidy and Chuck Taylor vs. Ryan Nemeth and JD Drake
Scorpio Sky vs. Mike Sydal
Frankie Kazarian vs. TBA


----------



## Geeee

ProjectGargano said:


> At least Ashley Vox is way better than Alex Gracia.


I do think it's a little weird that her gimmick seems to be that she fishes. Also, I thought fish hooking was against the rules


----------



## El Hammerstone

3venflow said:


> View attachment 99159
> 
> 
> Mox is facing Bill Collier on Elevation and it was taped tonight. I honestly have no idea who he is, he has an 8.43/10 rating at Cagematch from six votes. He's pictured above and has a nice look - apparently he's 6'5". Has anyone seen him? To debut him against Mox seems interesting
> 
> The card is looking alright to be honest.
> 
> 
> Jon Moxley vs. Bill Collier
> Orange Cassidy and Chuck Taylor vs. Ryan Nemeth and JD Drake
> Scorpio Sky vs. Mike Sydal
> Frankie Kazarian vs. TBA


Collier is a throwback, very talented; he's been a tv ready talent for a while now.


----------



## 3venflow

He definitely has a 'big league' look. I wonder how much offense Mox will give him?


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> He definitely has a 'big league' look. I wonder how much offense Mox will give him?


Seems like Big Cass.


----------



## RiverFenix

Big Time Bill Collier got mentions in the "Who would you like AEW to sign..." thread.


----------



## 3venflow

Women's matches added to Elevation:


Thunder Rosa vs. Alex Gracia
Penelope Ford vs. Leila Grey
Leyla Hirsch vs. Vipress
Ryo Mizunami vs. KiLynn King


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375817383055654913
Young Gun Chandler Hopkins is getting twitter buzz, too bad he's facing Janela. 

Milk Chocolate is NY Indie's Randy Summers and Brandon Watts. If they ever got signed, how could they not be paired up somehow with Red Velvet? Ha!

Rex Lawless has some size to him listed at 6'6" and 260lbs. He's a Create-a-Pro trainee it seems as his trainer is listed as Pat Buck.


----------



## 3venflow

I remember Chandler Hopkins on MLW Fusion last year, he had a nice little match with Low Ki. He wears a cowboy hat and has a decent look about him.

Kaz vs. Limelight has some potential.

Never seen Rex Lawless, but with him and Bill Collier appearing, they have two very big guys making their AEW debuts.

Even though the card is fine, there's still not much separating Dark and Dark: Elevation. It's still the same mix of AEW and indie guys, just with a few storylines and promos thrown in. My guess is Dark will go back to how it used to be after the pandemic and Elevation will be what it is now.


----------



## taker1986

3venflow said:


> Women's matches added to Elevation:
> 
> 
> Thunder Rosa vs. Alex Gracia
> Penelope Ford vs. Leila Grey
> Leyla Hirsch vs. Vipress
> Ryo Mizunami vs. KiLynn King


Tay/Shida v Tessa Price/Jazmine Allure added as well. Great seeing Shida as always and Tay is a fucking workhorse.


----------



## JBLGOAT

When is the Gunn club going to do something...


----------



## ProjectGargano

JBLGOAT said:


> When is the Gunn club going to do something...


Never 😂


----------



## RiverFenix

Gunn Club can't do anything because Billy is too big physically for the rest of the roster given the placement of GC on the card, and Colton is green as hell - might be the most green wrestler on the roster who gets any ring time. Austin is really being held back here - he's improved a lot since his debut, and seems to have a solid enough rap side hustle that could have been a gimmick done much better than Platinum Max. I say this as being very very far from being any rap/hip hop (whatever the hell it's called now) aficionado - so quite possibly Austin Gunn is really bad as well. 

Both Sons of a Gunn need to stop the daddy cosplay though. I'd break Austin away to do his own thing and just have Billy team with Colton in a low card tag team or something if Billy still wants to wrestle.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375832484240257029


----------



## omaroo

Lets hope 4-5 matches is the limit on Elevation and simliar on Dark as well.


----------



## Prosper

Not gonna lie I have no desire to watch regular DARK anymore now that Elevation is a thing. Elevation is so much better and their first 2 episodes were enjoyable watches.

I like the card so far this week. I like Tesha Price so it'll be cool seeing her mix it up with Shida and Tay Conti. Looking forward to Moxley vs Collier as well just due to the guy's look. It'll probably be as good as the Moxley/Camarato match that was on Dynamite months back.

Here's the full lineup for the show:

Scorpio Sky vs. Mike Sydal (w/ Matt Sydal)
Ryo Mizunami vs. KiLynn King
Ethan Page vs. Fuego Del Sol
Gunn Club vs. Rex Lawless and Milk Chocolate 
Dark Order's Alan "5" Angels and 10 vs. D3 and Vary Morales
Joey Janela (w/ Sonny Kiss) vs. Chandler Hopkins
Thunder Rosa vs Alex Gracia
Penelope Ford (w/ Kip Sabian and Miro) vs. Leila Grey
Leyla Hirsch vs. Vipress
Jon Moxley vs Bill Collier
Hikaru Shida and Tay Conti vs Tesha Price and Jazmin Allure
Kazarian vs Danny Limelight
Orange Cassidy and Chuck Taylor vs Ryan Nemeth and JD Drake


----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> Not gonna lie I have no desire to watch regular DARK anymore now that Elevation is a thing. Elevation is so much better and their first 2 episodes were enjoyable watches.
> 
> I like the card so far this week. I like Tesha Price so it'll be cool seeing her mix it up with Shida and Tay Conti. Looking forward to Moxley vs Collier as well just due to the guy's look. It'll probably be as good as the Moxley/Camarato match that was on Dynamite months back.
> 
> Here's the full lineup for the show:
> 
> Scorpio Sky vs. Mike Sydal (w/ Matt Sydal)
> Ryo Mizunami vs. KiLynn King
> Ethan Page vs. Fuego Del Sol
> Gunn Club vs. Rex Lawless and Milk Chocolate
> Dark Order's Alan "5" Angels and 10 vs. D3 and Vary Morales
> Joey Janela (w/ Sonny Kiss) vs. Chandler Hopkins
> Thunder Rosa vs Alex Gracia
> Penelope Ford (w/ Kip Sabian and Miro) vs. Leila Grey
> Leyla Hirsch vs. Vipress
> Jon Moxley vs Bill Collier
> Hikaru Shida and Tay Conti vs Tesha Price and Jazmin Allure
> Kazarian vs Danny Limelight
> Orange Cassidy and Chuck Taylor vs Ryan Nemeth and JD Drake


I mean what's the honest difference besides elevation being new and having Show on commentary? That card still screams a bunch of random matches as a non-dark watcher after the first month.


----------



## JBLGOAT

RapShepard said:


> I mean what's the honest difference besides elevation being new and having Show on commentary? That card still screams a bunch of random matches as a non-dark watcher after the first month.


I don't think the second dark show was needed. When AEW announced the record system I though main eventers should shoot for a 80% record. Most of the people in the top 5 are batting 75% which is not bad.

You have guys like GUNNberg who are just beating jobber after jobber and not being used.


----------



## Purple Haze

Ethan Page should kickout of the Tornado DDT at 1


----------



## RapShepard

JBLGOAT said:


> I don't think the second dark show was needed. When AEW announced the record system I though main eventers should shoot for a 80% record. Most of the people in the top 5 are batting 75% which is not bad.
> 
> You have guys like GUNNberg who are just beating jobber after jobber and not being used.


I don't get it either, though I don't get Dark in general. The amount of try outs and length bogs it down for me. I guess if you want a lot of action it's perfect


----------



## oglop44

RapShepard said:


> I don't get it either, though I don't get Dark in general. The amount of try outs and length bogs it down for me. I guess if you want a lot of action it's perfect


Dark is basically squash matches where your favourite wrestlers look great while 2 guys do a podcast loosely related to the matches. Mostly I watch for the commentary at this point!


----------



## 3venflow

I've lost count of how many matches there are but Private Party vs. Bear Country is of interest to me.

Also, Jungle Boy vs. Jack Evans _could_ be something if Evans performs closer to his past standard.

These are the type of matches you want on a B show to attract viewers.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376319441277964300


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> I've lost count of how many matches there are but Private Party vs. Bear Country is of interest to me.
> 
> Also, Jungle Boy vs. Jack Evans _could_ be something if Evans performs closer to his past standard.
> 
> These are the type of matches you want on a B show to attract viewers.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376319441277964300


15, i think.


----------



## 3venflow

So Bear Country are this week's spotlight, which further confirms AEW has them to some sort of deal.

I wonder if they could score an upset over Private Party? It'd kind've make sense since they have beef with Butcher & Blade, so they could go on from PP to facing B&B.


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> So Bear Country are this week's spotlight, which further confirms AEW has them to some sort of deal.
> 
> I wonder if they could score an upset over Private Party? It'd kind've make sense since they have beef with Butcher & Blade, so they could go on from PP to facing B&B.
> 
> View attachment 99361


These guys need this. We need some insight to what their characters are. Is "Bear Country" mean backwoods, and are they hunter/trapper survivalist types? good ol boys? Just big dudes from New York State? "Bear" in the slang LGTBQ sense? Those bear bite/claw? masks they wear on their entrance looks like shit as well - that should go.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

omaroo said:


> Lets hope 4-5 matches is the limit on Elevation and simliar on Dark as well.


No its always going to be 10 plus


----------



## Prosper

RapShepard said:


> I mean what's the honest difference besides elevation being new and having Show on commentary? That card still screams a bunch of random matches as a non-dark watcher after the first month.


The match quality on Elevation is a lot better and its mostly AEW contracted talent facing each other. Match layouts are also similar to Dynamite, meaning that they can go all out and really put on a great match for those that love to just watch great pro-wrestling from talents they enjoy on their roster. They have also been running segments and backstage interviews. Every week they do a "spotlight" segment where they give you the history of the picked talent for that week, their motivations, their thoughts, and some backstory on why and what they got into wrestling for. Red Velvet's was nice. It's nice to learn more. So it kind of runs like the B show before the actual B show debuts and it gives them an opportunity to present their actual talent in a better light.

Regular DARK was more so just squash after squash with only jobbers and no in-betweens. Regular DARK is just so they can get better looks at local talent whereas Elevation is more focused on the actual bottom mid-card to under-card roster. When looking at the card from the outside in, it may look the same, but its a step up. It works as an actual B show for now.


----------



## RapShepard

Prosper said:


> The match quality on Elevation is a lot better and its mostly AEW contracted talent facing each other. Match layouts are also similar to Dynamite, meaning that they can go all out and really put on a great match for those that love to just watch great pro-wrestling from talents they enjoy on their roster. They have also been running segments and backstage interviews. Every week they do a "spotlight" segment where they give you the history of the picked talent for that week, their motivations, their thoughts, and some backstory on why and what they got into wrestling for. Red Velvet's was nice. It's nice to learn more. So it kind of runs like the B show before the actual B show debuts and it gives them an opportunity to present their actual talent in a better light.
> 
> Regular DARK was more so just squash after squash with only jobbers and no in-betweens. Regular DARK is just so they can get better looks at local talent whereas Elevation is more focused on the actual bottom mid-card to under-card roster. When looking at the card from the outside in, it may look the same, but its a step up. It works as an actual B show for now.


You think they'll keep it up because the 1st couple Darks were great with the Unsanctioned Joey vs Kenny match and such.


----------



## SAMCRO

So Tony went ahead and bought another song from a band for a wrestler to use for his theme. How much money is this guy gonna waste doing that? Never mind the song doesn’t even fit orange Cassidy anyways. Fucks sake’s just hire a team to make songs for your wrestlers .

At this point he’s just trying to show off how much money he has.


----------



## Prosper

RapShepard said:


> You think they'll keep it up because the 1st couple Darks were great with the Unsanctioned Joey vs Kenny match and such.


Prolly cuz they’re not on the road, so they’re just using the opportunity to scout the FL area for the best talent. I believe Tony said before that he just wanted to get Indy talent who were out of work a couple checks during the pandemic. When they start touring again it’ll probably go back to its original format seeing as the Indy jobbers they’re using aren’t gonna be traveling with them.


----------



## rbl85

This Bill Collier look quite impressive against Moxley


----------



## SAMCRO

God I can’t stand the Gunn Club, nepotism in its truest form. Why don’t they hire Billy’s wife while they’re at it?


----------



## SAMCRO

Does Joey just try to find the ugliest wrestling gear he can find? I’m convinced he does.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Chandler Hopkins is very good.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Is Ivelisse no longer working with AEW? Haven't seen her for the last 1.5-2 months and Diamante has appeared solo 2 maybe 3 times since then.


----------



## ProjectGargano

NamelessJobber said:


> Is Ivelisse no longer working with AEW? Haven't seen her for the last 1.5-2 months and Diamante has appeared solo 2 maybe 3 times since then.


Yeah I was asking the same


----------



## Prosper

NamelessJobber said:


> Is Ivelisse no longer working with AEW? Haven't seen her for the last 1.5-2 months and Diamante has appeared solo 2 maybe 3 times since then.


Seems like she's been dealing with some personal issues related to her health and stress.


----------



## 3venflow

Diamante has been cast in a movie called Pact of Vengeance. Not sure if it's already been shot.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375969705148682243








Pact of Vengeance (2022) - IMDb


Pact of Vengeance: Directed by Len Kabasinski. With Len Kabasinski, Jon Mikl Thor, Leo Fong, Lisa Neeld. Zian, a retired special forces commander (played by Leo Fong), now runs an auto body shop in the tough inner city. The inner city is now being taken over by "the Black Roses" a ruthless gang...




www.imdb.com


----------



## 3venflow

And this is strange, maybe Ivelisse actually is done?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376690797043707904


----------



## Prosper

3venflow said:


> And this is strange, maybe Ivelisse actually is done?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376690797043707904


She's been tweeting some about regaining her weight too, that may have something to do with it. I hope she's not done.


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> And this is strange, maybe Ivelisse actually is done?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376690797043707904


She is a magnet for trouble, so...


----------



## ProjectGargano

2 and a half hours of a show is so damn tiring to watch. They are being criticized for it and they are always putting it bigger.


----------



## 3venflow

@ProjectGargano That's why I won't sit through the entire Dark shows anymore. They go on forever and I only want a two-plus hour show if it's a PPV. So I wait for the days after and pick what I want to see.

Which matches are worth watching today? Someone on Twitter said Jungle Boy vs. Jack Evans was one of the best Dark matches ever?


----------



## rbl85

ProjectGargano said:


> 2 and a half hours of a show is so damn tiring to watch. They are being criticized for it and they are always putting it bigger.


The thing is those shows are not only made for the fans, the first goal is to give ring time their roster. Also it's on youtube so if you watch it live or 2 days after that don't change anything for them


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> @ProjectGargano That's why I won't sit through the entire Dark shows anymore. They go on forever and I only want a two-plus hour show if it's a PPV. So I wait for the days after and pick what I want to see.
> 
> Which matches are worth watching today? Someone on Twitter said Jungle Boy vs. Jack Evans was one of the best Dark matches ever?


Yes, Jungle Boy vs Jack Evans was very good. You should see Janela vs Chandler Hopkins too and Kaz vs Limelight. Bear Country vs PP wasn't bad either and had some shenanigans in the end.


----------



## ProjectGargano

rbl85 said:


> The thing is those shows are not only made for the fans, the first goal is to give ring time their roster. Also it's on youtube so if you watch it live or 2 days after that don't change anything for them


But you have to appeal the fans. I know that we could see it the next 7 days, but having 30 matches a week + Dynamite is so much.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

RapShepard said:


> You think they'll keep it up because the 1st couple Darks were great with the Unsanctioned Joey vs Kenny match and such.


Yes they will keep it up 

The thing with the first couple darks it was under the format elevation kinda is now,it was presented like more of a show rather then matches thrown together. 

Under the former management at TNT DARK was supposed to be enhanced to the extent we are seeing in elevation with the interviews etc but things changed once management switched up.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

I honestly look forward to elevation and dynamite, regular Dark I watch sporadically depending on the card because alot of it is meaningless sorta in house developmental. 

I'd prefer 10 matches for ELEVATION but I've enjoyed it so much the length hasn't been an issue. DARK can drag because the level of talent isn't always there.


----------



## RapShepard

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yes they will keep it up
> 
> The thing with the first couple darks it was under the format elevation kinda is now,it was presented like more of a show rather then matches thrown together.
> 
> Under the former management at TNT DARK was supposed to be enhanced to the extent we are seeing in elevation with the interviews etc but things changed once management switched up.


For those that watch I hope so, because the first couple of regular Darks was fun. But it felt like they had the first couple episodes with must see matches then just slacked off and that was prePandemic so I can't even say that is what killed it. But it is good Elevation has the spotlight a person segment. I didn't like them on Dark because I hate sappiness lol. But AEW knocks prerecorded videos where they display kayfabe character and humanize people really fucking well.


----------



## Prosper

Quick thoughts on tonight's show from what I decided to watch:

-Collier vs Moxley wasn't bad at all, enjoyed it almost as much as Mox vs Camarato. He's pretty standard as far as his move-set but he looked good. Great physique too. I like that Mox is still using the bulldog chokehold as a finisher.

-Glad that they're getting Penelope Ford going again. Seemed like she stopped wrestling for a while due to her wedding or something but she's actually a really good talent that I'd like to see more of. She had a real banger with Shida all those months ago.

-Really liked the backstage segment between Thunder Rosa and Diamante, that was some real latina fire there and a feud I'd love to see. This is the kind of stuff they want to put on Dynamite but can't because of runtime.

-Good match between Gracia and Thunder Rosa. I like Alex Gracia and would like to eventually see her get signed.

-Ethan Page vs Fuego Del So was pretty good. Ethan Page has a nice moveset.

-Tay Conti and Shida both coming out in kimonos was cute. Tesha Price is another female I would like to see get signed. Nothing much to this match though, was a squash.

-Jack Evans vs Jungle Boy was very good. Jack's spin-kick offense looks great. This was one of the better matches I've seen on DARK and Jack is definitely underrated. Also really liked their trailer interview with Dasha.

-Mizunami is really growing on me, she's got an entertaining character and her entrance is just fun. I'm not a big fan of Kylinn King but it seems like Tony likes her given how she has had so many matches. Decent match.

-Bear Country got the spotlight segment this week. Really liked hearing their story. I'm sure they'll be signed eventually given the fact that they are a different type of hoss team that isn't prominent in AEW's tag division which is kind of filled with high flyer type teams. Good thing they decided to go from singles guys to a tag team because I can't see either guy as a singles guy. As a team though, they work really well. Plenty of cheating to protect Bear Country here.

-Main event was Scorpio Sky vs Mike Sydal. Good match but I'm not really feeling the heel turn yet from Sky. Nice beatdown from Ethan Page on the Sydals.

I'm loving all the backstage segments and interviews they've been doing. Big Show also looks to really be enjoying his time on commentary. They really need to cut down on the length of the show though, I couldn't watch everything just due to how much content they're putting out at once. I typed all of this and this was only like 65% of the show.


----------



## 3venflow

Watching some of Elevation now before I sleep. Definitely has a nicer flow to it than vanilla Dark. Promos between matches are good.

Schiavone and Wight do a decent job but I'm amazed how many move names Tony gets wrong. He called a Death Valley Driver a Canadian destroyer, a Michinoku Driver a small package and a Shooting Star press a Swanton bomb in the space of two minutes. 🤣

Miro beating up Chuck with a shoe was funny.

Mox vs Collier was decent. Didn't like Mox's ring gear, did like Mox's clubbering blows Collier has a good look but seems a little low on charisma.

Chandler Hopkins definitely has potential. Good look, very athletic, but quite green. Looks about MLW midcard level right now. Decent match with Janela.

The Gunn Club are so skippable, I just won't watch their matches.

The Jack Evans/Angelico promo was decent but Jesus, Jack must have lived a rock n roll life. He looks about 50. Angelico dancing to no music made me laugh.


----------



## 3venflow

Can't be overstated how great a worker Frankie Kazarian is. He should definitely be a coach when he retires. Good match with Limelight who does some impressive stuff. His generic look is gonna hold him back though and I would be gimmicking him with a mask. Loved Frankie using the crossface chickenwing to win and Christian's post match cameo.

Ethan Page looked like a monster opposite Fuego. I rate his moveset and love the way he worked Fuego's back and built to his finishing move. It's always refreshing to see wrestlers use logical offense in this era of flashy spots. Thia was a fun extended squash with All Ego in total douche mode.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376704915922321411

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBLGOAT

To those complaining about dark length. There are some fans who want to watch wrestling 24/7. Does AEW want fans to turn to other promotions?


----------



## taker1986

Watched most of the show. Some thoughts. 

- Was impressed with the guy Mox faced, has a big Cass look but wrestles better. 

- Bear Country are stars and a feud with them and Jurassic express should be good 

- Shida and Tay worked very well together

- Rosa/Diamante feud was teased. I think that's a good upper midcard feud for Rosa while Britt goes for the title. 

- Big Show seems to be more comfortable in his commentary role. 

Also it looks like Ivelisse is gone from what I've heard. Don't know if true but I saw some people on Twitter saying that they read sources that she was caught stealing clothes from the Women's locker room and was fired. Again don't know if true but if so that's indefensible and I've defended her since she came to AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I’m not watching almost 3 hrs of wrestling extra

checked out OC’s new theme, and skipping to the Mox bit to see this new guy

also saw the Rosa interview on twitter and the Tay bicycle kick on a gif

that’s enough for me


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Prosper said:


> Quick thoughts on tonight's show from what I decided to watch:
> 
> -Collier vs Moxley wasn't bad at all, enjoyed it almost as much as Mox vs Camarato. He's pretty standard as far as his move-set but he looked good. Great physique too. I like that Mox is still using the bulldog chokehold as a finisher.
> 
> -Glad that they're getting Penelope Ford going again. Seemed like she stopped wrestling for a while due to her wedding or something but she's actually a really good talent that I'd like to see more of. She had a real banger with Shida all those months ago.
> 
> -Really liked the backstage segment between Thunder Rosa and Diamante, that was some real latina fire there and a feud I'd love to see. This is the kind of stuff they want to put on Dynamite but can't because of runtime.
> 
> -Good match between Gracia and Thunder Rosa. I like Alex Gracia and would like to eventually see her get signed.
> 
> -Ethan Page vs Fuego Del So was pretty good. Ethan Page has a nice moveset.
> 
> -Tay Conti and Shida both coming out in kimonos was cute. Tesha Price is another female I would like to see get signed. Nothing much to this match though, was a squash.
> 
> -Jack Evans vs Jungle Boy was very good. Jack's spin-kick offense looks great. This was one of the better matches I've seen on DARK and Jack is definitely underrated. Also really liked their trailer interview with Dasha.
> 
> -Mizunami is really growing on me, she's got an entertaining character and her entrance is just fun. I'm not a big fan of Kylinn King but it seems like Tony likes her given how she has had so many matches. Decent match.
> 
> -Bear Country got the spotlight segment this week. Really liked hearing their story. I'm sure they'll be signed eventually given the fact that they are a different type of hoss team that isn't prominent in AEW's tag division which is kind of filled with high flyer type teams. Good thing they decided to go from singles guys to a tag team because I can't see either guy as a singles guy. As a team though, they work really well. Plenty of cheating to protect Bear Country here.
> 
> -Main event was Scorpio Sky vs Mike Sydal. Good match but I'm not really feeling the heel turn yet from Sky. Nice beatdown from Ethan Page on the Sydals.
> 
> I'm loving all the backstage segments and interviews they've been doing. Big Show also looks to really be enjoying his time on commentary. They really need to cut down on the length of the show though, I couldn't watch everything just due to how much content they're putting out at once. I typed all of this and this was only like 65% of the show.


Enjoyed your thoughts

My only input is Bear Boulder could easily be a monster heel by himself hes getting in better and better shape and is strong as hell. With a slight gimmick tweak he could be a killer.

But I do like bear country great tag team.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m not watching almost 3 hrs of wrestling extra
> 
> checked out OC’s new theme, and skipping to the Mox bit to see this new guy
> 
> also saw the Rosa interview on twitter and the Tay bicycle kick on a gif
> 
> that’s enough for me


I'm considering doing a weekly write up of the show for guys like you. Seems there are quite a bit of people who'd like to know what matches they should watch.

I've done reviews of all the elevation cards except this one ,i post them in the dark thread but they often get overlooked or passed by cuz if activity. I'm considering just making a thread dedicated to the reviews. 

I've had a few ppl say they enjoy them so I'd be willing if the audience was there.


----------



## CM Buck

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I'm considering doing a weekly write up of the show for guys like you. Seems there are quite a bit of people who'd like to know what matches they should watch.
> 
> I've done reviews of all the elevation cards except this one ,i post them in the dark thread but they often get overlooked or passed by cuz if activity. I'm considering just making a thread dedicated to the reviews.
> 
> I've had a few ppl say they enjoy them so I'd be willing if the audience was there.


Yeah go for it, there's a must watch matches of the week in the general wwe section and this would be a god send cause aew doesn't use time stamps to make it easier to find fun matches on dark


----------



## $Dolladrew$

RapShepard said:


> For those that watch I hope so, because the first couple of regular Darks was fun. But it felt like they had the first couple episodes with must see matches then just slacked off and that was prePandemic so I can't even say that is what killed it. But it is good Elevation has the spotlight a person segment. I didn't like them on Dark because I hate sappiness lol. But AEW knocks prerecorded videos where they display kayfabe character and humanize people really fucking well.


Yeah man I have to say I've enjoyed elevation quite a bit. This is kinda what I've seen since the DARK split......


Elevation : We will see more contracted talent and other wrestlers they feel have a solid game and or future. The matches overall are much better as far as quality and effort to drive storylines and have purpose. We get to see much more character developement ,its pretty much on par with Dynamite with the amount of segments,interviews,and video packages. We will see some storylines from Dynamite playout or be furthered here,as well as feuds built on DARK generally will reach their conclusion here. We also will see the debut of more polished indy talent here.


DARK: Basically an in house developmental where greener talent can get ringtime in against more experienced indy guys. It is also used to get a look at new indy guys for tryouts and for contracted talent to get wins heading into Dynamite. You will see occasional storylines that pop up for the jobbers,low & midcard talent that bleed over to Elevation. 


Elevation is really a full B show where Dark is like developmental/House shows .


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah go for it, there's a must watch matches of the week in the general wwe section and this would be a god send cause aew doesn't use time stamps to make it easier to find fun matches on dark


OK FUCK YEAH!!!!

I'm down man I dunno if you caught any of my reviews but I'm very balanced in ratings and I take it very seriously. I'd say it's a review/Play by play om totally down to do it I was just thinking it might not be ok I was gonna pm you but hey no need.


----------



## Prosper

taker1986 said:


> Also it looks like Ivelisse is gone from what I've heard. Don't know if true but I saw some people on Twitter saying that they read sources that she was caught stealing clothes from the Women's locker room and was fired. Again don't know if true but if so that's indefensible and I've defended her since she came to AEW.


What? No way. You should post the tweets. If true then God dammit Ivelisse.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

3venflow said:


> Can't be overstated how great a worker Frankie Kazarian is. He should definitely be a coach when he retires. Good match with Limelight who does some impressive stuff. His generic look is gonna hold him back though and I would be gimmicking him with a mask. Loved Frankie using the crossface chickenwing to win and Christian's post match cameo.
> 
> Ethan Page looked like a monster opposite Fuego. I rate his moveset and love the way he worked Fuego's back and built to his finishing move. It's always refreshing to see wrestlers use logical offense in this era of flashy spots. Thia was a fun extended squash with All Ego in total douche mode.


Once signed put limelight with private party have him dress more like them kinda flashy, smug,pretty boys. Ditch the radioactive poppy nickname he doesn't need it if his look explains the character more. Those trios titles are coming and those three would mesh perfectly and help keep Hardy out of the ring lol.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

@Firefromthegods I'll post a review of this Elevation asap (go figure the one week I decided to not do it LMAO)


----------



## CM Buck

$Dolladrew$ said:


> OK FUCK YEAH!!!!
> 
> I'm down man I dunno if you caught any of my reviews but I'm very balanced in ratings and I take it very seriously. I'd say it's a review/Play by play om totally down to do it I was just thinking it might not be ok I was gonna pm you but hey no need.


No its needed. AEW just throws these dark cards up and uploads them. Its so disorganised. Most streamers nowadays put time stamps to make viewing easy. So you're able to find where you were easily or what you want to see easier.

If you're doing it it makes it easier for me


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Firefromthegods said:


> No its needed. AEW just throws these dark cards up and uploads them. Its so disorganised. Most streamers nowadays put time stamps to make viewing easy. So you're able to find where you were easily or what you want to see easier.
> 
> If you're doing it it makes it easier for me


Hey right on man glad I can help in anyway shape or form. I used to do mma event play by play and event reviews so it's right up my alley.

I'll try to do regular DARK as well but no promises there,but I got elevation covered for sure.


----------



## spiderguy252000

I honestly HATE that I’m even saying this but... is anyone else slightly worried about Jack Evans? He’s been sloppier than normal the past couple of weeks, looks lost sometimes in matches, and looked and sounded slurry in his elevation promo. I dunno. Again. I hate to even speculate, but it just made me wonder if he was going through some stuff :/


----------



## taker1986

Prosper said:


> What? No way. You should post the tweets. If true then God dammit Ivelisse.


I saw quite a few tweets saying that. I looked back and here's a couple that I found.

















Honestly, not sure if this is true or not. I think it's probably just rumours since I doubt she'd be that stupid, why would she feel the need to do this??

I also saw some people saying that the reason was because she was bullying some of Thunder Rosas girls backstage, which would be right at the top of the list for dumb things to do for several reasons. 

I guess we won't know the truth until she gives interview or something. Hopefully everything is just bs and it's just personal reasons and is just taking a break because she's a solid in ring worker, not main event level but a solid midcarder.


----------



## Prosper

taker1986 said:


> I saw quite a few tweets saying that. I looked back and here's a couple that I found.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, not sure if this is true or not. I think it's probably just rumours since I doubt she'd be that stupid, why would she feel the need to do this??
> 
> I also saw some people saying that the reason was because she was bullying some of Thunder Rosas girls backstage, which would be right at the top of the list for dumb things to do for several reasons.
> 
> I guess we won't know the truth until she gives interview or something. Hopefully everything is just bs and it's just personal reasons and is just taking a break because she's a solid in ring worker, not main event level but a solid midcarder.


Damn man. Thanks for posting. I hope they are just BS dirt-sheet rumors and that she is just taking time for herself. Personally, I think she's definitely main event level and her screwing herself over would be horrible. No one will sign her if this is true, especially due to all the reports of her in the past. All of this adds up and she will probably be blacklisted.


----------



## Asuka842

Tay’s bicycle kick was a thing of beauty.

AEW need to sign Ryo and KiLynn King if possible.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Asuka842 said:


> Tay’s bicycle kick was a thing of beauty.
> 
> AEW need to sign Ryo and KiLynn King if possible.


Ryo is signed


----------



## One Shed

So this new show that was going to be one hour is now 2.5 hours? Are they actually doing angles or is it just 100 matches?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376692596609851396

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oglop44

Two Sheds said:


> So this new show that was going to be one hour is now 2.5 hours? Are they actually doing angles or is it just 100 matches?


I don't thinking they ever said it would be 1 hour. You might be thinking of the mythical "3rd hour of TV" which is meant to be coming later this year.

Elevation is still mostly matches but there's a few more promos and angles (the omega/sydal one crossed over onto dynamite last week) and they're doing a hot prospect sit down interview each week too. So it's definitely the b show now.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I'm considering doing a weekly write up of the show for guys like you. Seems there are quite a bit of people who'd like to know what matches they should watch.
> 
> I've done reviews of all the elevation cards except this one ,i post them in the dark thread but they often get overlooked or passed by cuz if activity. I'm considering just making a thread dedicated to the reviews.
> 
> I've had a few ppl say they enjoy them so I'd be willing if the audience was there.


Yes please! I just need to know what to watch

there is a guy who put timecodes in the Youtube comments too - but he doesn’t say ‘is it worth watching’

would be super nice


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

taker1986 said:


> I saw quite a few tweets saying that. I looked back and here's a couple that I found.
> 
> View attachment 99388
> View attachment 99389
> 
> 
> Honestly, not sure if this is true or not. I think it's probably just rumours since I doubt she'd be that stupid, why would she feel the need to do this??
> 
> I also saw some people saying that the reason was because she was bullying some of Thunder Rosas girls backstage, which would be right at the top of the list for dumb things to do for several reasons.
> 
> I guess we won't know the truth until she gives interview or something. Hopefully everything is just bs and it's just personal reasons and is just taking a break because she's a solid in ring worker, not main event level but a solid midcarder.


ahh Ivelisse.... the mini Tessa

and people wonder why they don’t want Tessa either / end of the line for her if any of this is true


----------



## EmbassyForever

Mox/Collier was a nice little match. Collier looked solid, wouldn't mind seeing more of him.
Page is impressive and should be on Dynamite.


----------



## 3venflow

Tay Conti's Shibata-esque offense is awesome. She's low key developing one of the best movesets in AEW.



EmbassyForever said:


> Page is impressive and should be on Dynamite.


Darby and Ethan had one of the best series of matches on the indies several years ago across several EVOLVE PPVs. So getting Ethan into a TNT title program and re-running that series, even if he doesn't win the belt, would be great.

I'm an advocate of signings like Ethan Page because he looks and works like a well-trained pro wrestler, rather than a move junkie, and has enough charisma to work with. The 'ScorpEgo' Ethan/Scorpio Sky team could be something.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376709164198723585


----------



## CM Buck

3venflow said:


> Tay Conti's Shibata-esque offense is awesome. She's low key developing one of the best movesets in AEW.
> 
> 
> 
> Darby and Ethan had one of the best series of matches on the indies several years ago across several EVOLVE PPVs. So getting Ethan into a TNT title program and re-running that series, even if he doesn't win the belt, would be great.
> 
> I'm an advocate of signings like Ethan Page because he looks and works like a well-trained pro wrestler, rather than a move junkie, and has enough charisma to work with. The 'ScorpEgo' Ethan/Scorpio Sky team could be something.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376709164198723585


If memory serves Ethan had a similar tag team with ACH and it made ACH viewable.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376683046158618626


----------



## mazzah20

Has anybody seen the YouTube series "Wayne"?

Can't help but have the Gunn Club remind me of these guys.


----------



## 3venflow

Dark looks awful tonight. You can definitely see a big difference in quality and card make-up developing between Dark and Dark: Elevation.

If I had to pick one match to watch, I'd probably go with Caster vs. Reynolds.


Vipress vs. Diamante
Adam Priest & KC Navarro vs. Jurassic Express
Michael Nakazawa vs. Mike Magnum
Sonny Kiss vs. Angelico
Chaos Project vs. Dean Alexander & Justin Law
Max Caster vs. Alex Reynolds
Baron Black & John Skyler vs. Miro & Kip Sabian
The Butcher & The Blade vs. Milk Chocolate
Jazmin Allure vs. Madi Wrenkowski
Jake St. Patrick, Sage Scott & Chandler Hopskins vs. Team Taz
Evil Uno, Stu Grayson & Colt Cabana vs. Vary Morales, Bill Collier & D3
Big Swole, Red Velvet & Kilynn King vs. Ashley Vox, Delmi Exo & Vertvixen


----------



## oglop44

Agreed, I think kiss vs Angelico has an outside chance of being good. And the Jurassic express match too. Navarro and Priest have both quietly impressed without really standing out so far.


----------



## RiverFenix

Black/Skyler vs Sabian and Miro, Caster vs Reynolds and Milk Chocolate vs Butcher & Blade are the matches I might try to catch. Maybe the Team Taz match just to see Chandler Hopkins.


----------



## Geeee

I think Mizunami vs Kilynn King is the first Kilynn King match I remember what she did in. She should keep wrestling a playful joshi style, it suits her.


----------



## CM Buck

The nakazowa match needs to be seen....picture Kevin dunn as a wrestler mixed with home erotic finishes.

Im not being homophobic either. I was laughing my ass off throughout


----------



## Aedubya

3venflow said:


> And this is strange, maybe Ivelisse actually is done?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376690797043707904


Tweet deleted 

What did it say?


----------



## CM Buck

Aedubya said:


> Tweet deleted
> 
> What did it say?


She reportedly was raiding women's wrestling gear


----------



## Piers

Man, AEW have two of the hottest girls in Wrestling history with Jay and Ford.


----------



## Aedubya

That Janela match should've been on normal Dark 

I thought that type of match was the whole reason to differentiate Elevation & Dark


----------



## ProjectGargano

Aedubya said:


> That Janela match should've been on normal Dark
> 
> I thought that type of match was the whole reason to differentiate Elevation & Dark


What? Was the best match of Elevate in my opinion.


----------



## Aedubya

ProjectGargano said:


> What? Was the best match of Elevate in my opinion.


Janela (total mid to lower carder) v a debutant 

DARK


----------



## RiverFenix

Nakazawa is a stain on wrestling. There is nothing redeeming or entertaining about him wrestling. Zero. I don't give a shit if he's best buds with Omega either. He's flat out garbage.


----------



## CM Buck

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Nakazawa is a stain on wrestling. There is nothing redeeming or entertaining about him wrestling. Zero. I don't give a shit if he's best buds with Omega either. He's flat out garbage.


Thank you ive been waiting all day for it to be acknowledged


----------



## ProjectGargano

Anyone knew that Ashley Vox is Leyla Hirsch's girlfriend? I only knew yesterday.


----------



## TD Stinger

Firefromthegods said:


> She reportedly was raiding women's wrestling gear


Reported by who exactly? I haven't seen anything like that on the usual news sites.


----------



## Geeee

ProjectGargano said:


> What? Was the best match of Elevate in my opinion.


Janela's opponent was really impressive. Plus he reminded me of Jimmy Wang Yang


----------



## A PG Attitude

Collier looks like a young HHH but more athletic. I think we will be seeing more of him in AEW.


----------



## oglop44

Nakazawa is God.

Shout out to the video package people putting way more effort into that casino advert than was put into the actual game.

From my 2 predictions, I thought Sonny vs Angelico was a nice little match. Angelico has his own little niche and I'm a fan. If he ends up going solo then I'm in.

My other pick was the Jurassic express match and clearly I'd forgotten that JB was on elevation. This was Marko nonsense followed by a squash. Meh. Priest and navarro deserve a little more chance to shine in the future.

Best match was probably milk chocolate Vs b&b, some stiff shots!


----------



## Gwi1890

Prefer regular Dark simply because of the commentary , Paul Wight lulls me to sleep


----------



## CM Buck

TD Stinger said:


> Reported by who exactly? I haven't seen anything like that on the usual news sites.


Im not sure i wasn't paying that much attention if I'm honest


----------



## ProjectGargano

TD Stinger said:


> Reported by who exactly? I haven't seen anything like that on the usual news sites.


Some twitter rumour.


----------



## CM Buck

So the ignored is facing the sydal brothers for elevation


----------



## 3venflow

Here's Meltzer on Ivelisse in his newsletter:

_The story was there was an issue with her and “a few” coaches and she’s not being booked right now, but it’s not like she’s been let go either at this point._

She also doesn't have a full-time deal despite announcing she'd signed in October 2020. She's on one of those low tier per-appearance deals.


----------



## 3venflow

Hangman vs. Collier looks interesting on the next Elevation. In fact the card as a whole is decent, much better than standard Dark again.


Dr. Britt Baker D.M.D. vs. Alex Gracia
Tesha Price vs. Ryo Mizunami
Big Swole vs. Jazmin Allure
Vary Morales vs. Michael Nakazawa
Danny Limelight vs. 10
Baron Black vs. Lance Archer
Matt Hardy vs. Alan '5' Angels
Hangman Page vs. Bill Collier
Double Main Event 1: Max Caster vs. Colt Cabana
Double Main Event 2: Scorpio Sky & Ethan Page vs. Matt & Mike Sydal


----------



## Prosper

That's a good looking card for Elevation. I hope they sign Tesha Price and Alex Gracia later down the line. Why is Mizunami getting booked every week though?

Hardy vs 5 and the tag team main event should be good. Hangman vs Collier will probably be better than Mox/Collier.

Hopefully Ivelisse works it out, I'd be pissed if she ends up not getting signed.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Prosper said:


> That's a good looking card for Elevation. I hope they sign Tesha Price and Alex Gracia later down the line. Why is Mizunami getting booked every week though?
> 
> Hardy vs 5 and the tag team main event should be good. Hangman vs Collier will probably be better than Mox/Collier.
> 
> Hopefully Ivelisse works it out, I'd be pissed if she ends up not getting signed.


I think Mizunami is being used to make the young girls look good. She made Kylinn King look better than ever.


----------



## oglop44

Prosper said:


> Why is Mizunami getting booked every week though?


Mate, they invented an entire tournament to get her back into the roster. Get used to seeing her!


----------



## NamelessJobber

What's the deal with having multiple main events each show? There should only be one.


----------



## Prosper

NamelessJobber said:


> What's the deal with having multiple main events each show? There should only be one.


Lol just think of the last match as the main event and ignore AEW's Twitter marketing of multiple mains.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377986628287746054
Danny is really talented, but his gimmick sucks. Hopefully this means he's trying something new. Ortiz and Santana have the NYPR gimmick, and his Radioactive Papi dancing gimmick is the shits.


----------



## captainzombie

3venflow said:


> Hangman vs. Collier looks interesting on the next Elevation. In fact the card as a whole is decent, much better than standard Dark again.
> 
> 
> Dr. Britt Baker D.M.D. vs. Alex Gracia
> Tesha Price vs. Ryo Mizunami
> Big Swole vs. Jazmin Allure
> Vary Morales vs. Michael Nakazawa
> Danny Limelight vs. 10
> Baron Black vs. Lance Archer
> Matt Hardy vs. Alan '5' Angels
> Hangman Page vs. Bill Collier
> Double Main Event 1: Max Caster vs. Colt Cabana
> Double Main Event 2: Scorpio Sky & Ethan Page vs. Matt & Mike Sydal


I do like Elevation a lot, but they need to scale back on the amount of matches each week. I think it is okay that Dark goes for the marathon amount of matches each week, but they should really focus on 5-6 matches each week. Scrubs like Nakazawa shouldn't even be taking up any roster space at this point.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Yet another solid lineup.......should be a fun write up this week.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

captainzombie said:


> I do like Elevation a lot, but they need to scale back on the amount of matches each week. I think it is okay that Dark goes for the marathon amount of matches each week, but they should really focus on 5-6 matches each week. Scrubs like Nakazawa shouldn't even be taking up any roster space at this point.


Elevation will be minimum 10 matches ot serves its purpose nicely. I've been a huge Nakazawa detractor but this new assistant character he has going is much more tolerable......in fact his last 2 matches were quite entertaining.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

They forgot to upload Elevation in 1080p lol


----------



## 3venflow

Tonight's vanilla Dark card. Bear Country vs. TH2 looks interesting, BC will get the win heading into Dynamite.


Vary Morales vs Matt Hardy
KC Navarro & Aaron Frye vs Sonny Kiss & Joey Janela
JD Drake vs Baron Black
Sea Stars vs Vertvixen & Jazmin Allure
Mike Magnum vs Matt Sydal
Rex Lawless & Dean Alexander vs Jurassic Express
TH2 vs Bear Country
Fuego Del Sol vs Ryan Nemeth
Team Taz vs Brick Aldridge, Justin Law & Hayden Backlund
Evil Uno, Stu Grayson & Alex Reynolds vs Jake St. Patrick, Sage Scott & Chandler Hopkins
Red Velvet & KiLynn King vs Madi Wrenkowski & Vipress
Jon Cruz vs The Butcher


----------



## RiverFenix

Hayden Backlund wrestled on that NF card a few months ago. Not sure he's really related to Bob in any way, could be a grandkid I guess. 

Cruz vs Butcher in singles is interesting. TH2 jobbing to Bear Country is a damn crime. 

I've seen enough of Vary Morales, KC Navarro, Mike Magnum, Dean Alexander, Brick Aldridge, Vertvixen - don't necessarily lose their numbers but give them six months off to improve away from cameras.


----------



## rbl85

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> They forgot to upload Elevation in 1080p lol


Sometimes (a lot of times) actually it takes time for youtube to put it 1080p


----------



## ProWresBlog

Elevation, like Dark, wasn't too good yesterday though it never is. Michael Nakazawa may be my least favorite wrestler currently. Not only does he wear the stupid headset and work clothes to a wrestling match which is not believeable, but then he also has to do disturbing gestures on top of it. Britt Baker's segment was awful. She used insider terms and buried Gracia so bad. And it sucks because Gracia has a decent look and maybe can be something someday, but not if she gets treated like this.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

ProWresBlog said:


> Elevation, like Dark, wasn't too good yesterday though it never is. Michael Nakazawa may be my least favorite wrestler currently. Not only does he wear the stupid headset and work clothes to a wrestling match which is not believeable, but then he also has to do disturbing gestures on top of it. Britt Baker's segment was awful. She used insider terms and buried Gracia so bad. And it sucks because Gracia has a decent look and maybe can be something someday, but not if she gets treated like this.


Gracia is very attractive and has talent but us VERY inconsistent she can be a botch machine. Being talked down on by a heel doesn't ruin your career are you serious?


----------



## $Dolladrew$

3venflow said:


> Tonight's vanilla Dark card. Bear Country vs. TH2 looks interesting, BC will get the win heading into Dynamite.
> 
> 
> Vary Morales vs Matt Hardy
> KC Navarro & Aaron Frye vs Sonny Kiss & Joey Janela
> JD Drake vs Baron Black
> Sea Stars vs Vertvixen & Jazmin Allure
> Mike Magnum vs Matt Sydal
> Rex Lawless & Dean Alexander vs Jurassic Express
> TH2 vs Bear Country
> Fuego Del Sol vs Ryan Nemeth
> Team Taz vs Brick Aldridge, Justin Law & Hayden Backlund
> Evil Uno, Stu Grayson & Alex Reynolds vs Jake St. Patrick, Sage Scott & Chandler Hopkins
> Red Velvet & KiLynn King vs Madi Wrenkowski & Vipress
> Jon Cruz vs The Butcher


Drake vs black should be good

Sea stars are decent talent the one sister wore a 80s thong last outing so theres that lol
Bear country always awesome

Fuego del sol is a great jobber and Nemeth is ever improving could be a fun match.

I find the vipress chick pretty attractive .


Definetly a weak card the hierarchy of shows becomes more apparent each week.


----------



## 3venflow

Fuego vs. Nemeth was a fun match with everything flowing well. Fuego played the plucky underdog well and Nemeth is a good lower card guy. Finish was cool too.


----------



## Boxingfan

How embarrassing must it be to job to sonny and Joey🤪


----------



## $Dolladrew$

3venflow said:


> Fuego vs. Nemeth was a fun match with everything flowing well. Fuego played the plucky underdog well and Nemeth is a good lower card guy. Finish was cool too.


Fuego is a great jobber guy makes everyone look great and is really a solid worker himself.


----------



## 3venflow

Bear Country looked damn good against TH2. Boulder especially looked like an absolute monster. TH2 are basically a jobber team now but tbh they don't deserve any prominence.

I watched most of the show (Nemeth vs Fuego and onwards) and it was decent. Couple of pointless squashes but I guess they pad the win/loss rankings.

JD vs Baron Black was nice and stiff with JD bleeding from his chest. I like him but have reservations about a guy with this look being in a title match on TNT when ratings are down. We shall see.

The second women's tag was also surprisingly good after the one with Sea Stars kind of sucked. Velvet and KiLynn worked well as a team. KiLynn looks like she could thematically work as a partner for Statlander.

They also had Matt Hardy talking trash to Darby (in the bleachers) ahead of a definite TNT title match coming up.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

3venflow said:


> Bear Country looked damn good against TH2. Boulder especially looked like an absolute monster. TH2 are basically a jobber team now but tbh they don't deserve any prominence.
> 
> I watched most of the show (Nemeth vs Fuego and onwards) and it was decent. Couple of pointless squashes but I guess they pad the win/loss rankings.
> 
> JD vs Baron Black was nice and stiff with JD bleeding from his chest. I like him but have reservations about a guy with this look being in a title match on TNT when ratings are down. We shall see.
> 
> The second women's tag was also surprisingly good after the one with Sea Stars kind of sucked. Velvet and KiLynn worked well as a team. KiLynn looks like she could thematically work as a partner for Statlander.
> 
> They also had Matt Hardy talking trash to Darby (in the bleachers) ahead of a definite TNT title match coming up.


Haven't watched yet but sounds like my assumptions were correct......bout to watch now cheers bro.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

DOLLADREWs REVIEW'S AEW ELEVATION #4


(Last weeks Elevation did 706k views in one week not too shabby) Welcome back to another episode of Elevation!! It's Monday night so you know what that means!!! As always I'll be grading matches on a 5 star scale which includes half stars. I'll be grading based on ... •Technical execution...




www.wrestlingforum.com





New elevation review is up for all you hardcores and casuals alike.


----------



## ProWresBlog

Dark wasn't bad and by far the best edition I have ever seen. It was only about 75 minutes. Half the matches were wastes of time but JD/Black was good, TH2 vs Bear Country was good and the women's match with Madi wasn't bad.


----------



## Shock Street

I'm insanely behind but I really enjoyed the Showcase with Jon Silver, hopefully they keep doing those as I miss Undesirable to Undeniable (although that segment wasn't as open ended, so Showcase is probably better)


----------



## oglop44

Shock Street said:


> I'm insanely behind but I really enjoyed the Showcase with Jon Silver, hopefully they keep doing those as I miss Undesirable to Undeniable (although that segment wasn't as open ended, so Showcase is probably better)


Lexi Nair will be hosting something similar on YouTube very soon too. Her "first" guest will be Abadon!

These opportunities for lower card/younger talent to speak is just so important


----------



## ProWresBlog

oglop44 said:


> Lexi Nair will be hosting something similar on YouTube very soon too. Her "first" guest will be Abadon!
> 
> These opportunities for lower card/younger talent to speak is just so important


Abadon shouldn't be speaking. She's a monster heel. The only way that segment works is if she destroys Lexi.


----------



## RiverFenix

JD Drake vs Baron Black match should have ended with the Vader Bomb. That should be Drake's finisher, not the running heel kick. 

Has there been any mention of Peter Avalon's whereabouts? I assume he's out injured as Tony Khan doesn't fire anybody. 

Sea Stars getting the tag win - women's tag titles incoming? "I like fishing" as a gimmick is dumb. Just like Kairi Sane's "I like sailing so Imma be a pirate gimmick".

Bear Boulder should have been brought in as a monster solo act. I don't think Bear Bronson offers much and not a fan of the team as currently packaged at all really. Bolder is impressive with his size that there could be something there.


----------



## oglop44

ProWresBlog said:


> Abadon shouldn't be speaking. She's a monster heel. The only way that segment works is if she destroys Lexi.


Did you enjoy how they did it? I thought it was fine but nothing ground breaking. It's a tough character to actually do anything with but I enjoy it for what it is


----------



## 3venflow

Four 'main events' announced for Elevation.


Best Friends vs. Ryan Nemeth & Cezar Bononi
Thunder Rosa vs. Diamante
Scorpio Sky & Ethan Page vs. Joey Janela & Sonny Kiss
Penta El Zero M vs. Brandon Cutler


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Four 'main events' announced for Elevation.
> 
> 
> Best Friends vs. Ryan Nemeth & Cezar Bononi
> Thunder Rosa vs. Diamante
> Scorpio Sky & Ethan Page vs. Joey Janela & Sonny Kiss
> Penta El Zero M vs. Brandon Cutler


Not bad, i wonder if they brought some new indie talent that are in Florida because mania weekend.


----------



## TD Stinger

So, Rosa is still around but they haven't had her on TV in about a month even after winning the biggest women's match in AEW history up to that point?

I mean, look I get that Britt's character is the hot point here and the match was unsanctioned so it "didn't count", but Rosa still won. I don't know, at least have her in some promo packages on Dynamite. For her to win that match and just feel like a non factor immediately afterwards just seems off.


----------



## 3venflow

Will AllDay was at the tapings and is very highly-rated, but I've never seen him. He could be on either of the Dark shows I guess.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380576561552891913
There was a masked guy at ringside on Dynamite too. Didn't get a good look at him but could have been Misterioso or Super Panda.

Semi-related but Brock Anderson (Arn's son) has officially signed a developmental deal with AEW. Looking forward to Brock vs. Hook on Dark in future.


----------



## El Hammerstone

3venflow said:


> Will AllDay was at the tapings and is very highly-rated, but I've never seen him. He could be on either of the Dark shows I guess.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1380576561552891913
> There was a masked guy at ringside on Dynamite too. Didn't get a good look at him but could have been Misterioso or Super Panda.
> 
> Semi-related but Brock Anderson (Arn's son) has officially signed a developmental deal with AEW. Looking forward to Brock vs. Hook on Dark in future.


Cool, Will Allday is honestly a tv ready talent right now imo. As long as they're looking at ROW for talent, I'd also throw out Hyan and Rok-C as women worth the time.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Miro vs Hayden Backlund and 10 vs Zack Clayton will be on Elevation aswell.


----------



## RiverFenix

Miro has to absolutely squash Backlund - I'd say it could be an extended type but Hayden is too green to be taking a lot of big bumps. Clayton needs to do a VK Wallstreet type gimmick just update it to being day trader bro/crypto bro type gimmick.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> JD Drake vs Baron Black match should have ended with the Vader Bomb. That should be Drake's finisher, not the running heel kick.
> 
> Has there been any mention of Peter Avalon's whereabouts? I assume he's out injured as Tony Khan doesn't fire anybody.
> 
> Sea Stars getting the tag win - women's tag titles incoming? "I like fishing" as a gimmick is dumb. Just like Kairi Sane's "I like sailing so Imma be a pirate gimmick".
> 
> Bear Boulder should have been brought in as a monster solo act. I don't think Bear Bronson offers much and not a fan of the team as currently packaged at all really. Bolder is impressive with his size that there could be something there.


Avalon has been posting alot on social media ,he mentioned Jericho naming him in his dynamite promo lol,and also shared a commercial he filmed for an insurance company that starred ric flair lol was seriously funny.

Hes the head of the pretty picture but I dunno why he's missing no injury news. Bononi has been featured alot because TK likes him and he needs money for the procedure for his wife in brazil.


----------



## $Dolladrew$




----------



## 3venflow

'The Captain' Shawn Dean is the Rising Star profile on Elevation this week.

Also added are Orange Cassidy vs. John Skyler, PAC & Fenix vs. Andre Montoya & Vary Morales, QT & Nick Comoroto vs. Andrew Palace & Cole Karter and Dante Martin vs. Baron Black.

A few AEW debuts:


Cole Karter is only 20-years-old and seems to be getting a lot of indie gigs.
Andrew Palace is 28-years-old and the IWC World Heavyweight Champion. He works for the same Pennsylvania-based indie as Bill Collier, where both hold titles.
I believe Andre Montoya is a 36-year-old Chilean wrestler who wears a mask. If it's the same guy, he's been wrestling since 2005, mainly for Chilean promotions Revolucion Lucha Libre and LEGION, but just recently he's been in America working for Florida-based CCW.


----------



## thorn123

edit. Wrong thread


----------



## ProjectGargano

Britt Baker vs Skye Blue (great prospect) will happen too.

This make 11 matches. The YouTube video says that will be 15 matches.

I hate the way they promote this show...why can't they reveal the full card like on Dark?


----------



## 3venflow

Meltzer said Takeshita isn't on Dynamite this week but has taped matches for Dark or Dark: Elevation, so he could be on it.

I wrote about him in another thread but he is one of DDT's plethora of excellent wrestlers and their ace. AEW should explore the DDT working agreement more, their roster is preposterously underrated and has some of the best mat wrestlers in the world.

Nakazawa hinted at him appearing too, saying pay attention to 'his' match and he'll have everyone impressed.


----------



## 3venflow

Takeshita vs Limelight on Elevation! Will be checking it out.


----------



## ProjectGargano

FTR vs Midas Black & Jay Lion and TH2 vs Carlie Bravo & Dean Alexander added too. This makes 14.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

ProjectGargano said:


> FTR vs Midas Black & Jay Lion and TH2 vs Carlie Bravo & Dean Alexander added too. This makes 14.


Long night for me lol 🤣


----------



## ProjectGargano

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Long night for me lol 🤣


And maybe there is more. Reka Tahaka and Will Allday were on the tapings and hadn't a match announced yet. Maybe will be on Dark.


----------



## 3venflow

So Hayden Backlund is actually a 'distant relative' to Bob Backlund according to Tony S.

And Miro squashed him. 😁

Miro said giving him opponents like that is a disrespect. Get that man in a proper feud.


----------



## 3venflow

Shida/Tay teaming up, don't think this was announced?


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Shida/Tay teaming up, don't think this was announced?


It wasn't, we knew 14 matches, maybe these one was the one that left.


----------



## 3venflow

TH2 get a needed W over the Nightmare Factory kids. Nothing special but Evans hit all his spots cleanly which is something.

Orange Cassidy in action now and Big Show loves him.


----------



## 3venflow

Excalibur doing guest commentary for Takeshita vs Limelight.


----------



## 3venflow

Takeshita vs Limelight was by far the longest and best match on Elevation so far. Hard fought match that earned some 'This is awesome' chants. Takeshita is a big league talent and looked really good. Big Show was impressed too.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Woww what a freaking match between Takeshita and Limelight


----------



## ProjectGargano

The weird mask guy in the crowd the other day was Jay Lion ahah


----------



## rbl85

That Takeshita kind of have everything, great look, good size, great in the ring and a lot of charisma.


----------



## 3venflow

PAC and Fenix working very heelish ahead of their match with the Bucks. Some great teamwork by them.


----------



## 3venflow

Dante Martin - so talented, so green. Interested in how he develops because his athleticism is Fenix-like but he's mostly spots right now.


----------



## 3venflow

Comoroto looked Goldberg-esque in that match. Guy has great potential.

Nakazawa has renamed himself to MT Nakazawa?


----------



## 3venflow

I think Nakazawa is my least favourite wrestler in AEW.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Michael from State Farm, titty twisters and ball torture.


----------



## 3venflow

Ethan Page should definitely be a player for AEW in the years to come. Not main event level but a tag champion at least.

Best Friends vs Nemeth/Bononi was a fun main event. Nemeth did most of the work for the heels. He looks better and better each week and AEW should sign him. He plays the role of lower card heel very well. Trent looked good in his return match also.

Overall decent show but as always several matches could've been cut. Takeshita vs Limelight the best match by some distance and probably the best match in Elevation's short history.

Kenny booked Takeshita/Nakazawa vs the Sydals for next week after making us think he'd be teaming with Take. 😆


----------



## Tell it like it is

With Takeshita in aew hopefully Tetsuya Endo and Yuki Ueno make an appearance down the road.


----------



## 3venflow

Tell it like it is said:


> With Takeshita in aew hopefully Tetsuya Endo and Yuki Ueno make an appearance down the road.


That would be awesome. Honestly, Okada and Ibushi aside, I think DDT may have more to offer than NJPW. There are far fewer politics involved in booking their guys and their roster is criminally overlooked.

New Japan tried to poach Endo some years ago, which led to a breakdown in relations between them and DDT if memory serves correctly.

Also... Tony Khan has pulled rank. I'm all in for this match next week even with the clown Nakazawa involved:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381786165003628544


----------



## RiverFenix

Nakazawa isn't the least bit amusing or entertaining. He diminishes anybody he's in the ring with - nothing redeeming about him, and I couldn't care less if Omega personally finds it funny. At this stage AEW is hurt by Omega and the Bucks - they were necessary to launch the new company with off their anti-wwe/outsider reputations but their vision is pro-wrestling is pretty much garbage.


----------



## 3venflow

Dark lineup... a lot of meh.

Ken Broadway is well regarded from his work in GCW and will be making his AEW debut against Matt Hardy.

The highly rated Will Allday also makes his A E Dubya debut.


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Dark lineup... a lot of meh.
> 
> Ken Broadway is well regarded from his work in GCW and will be making his AEW debut against Matt Hardy.
> 
> The highly rated Will Allday also makes his A E Dubya debut.
> 
> View attachment 99932


Some interesting new names here:

-Shawna Reed is from the fitst class of Dustin Rhodes academy, she was solid.
-Ken Broadway is a big name in the indies, and would be a good prospect signing.
-Queen Aminata is a rising name in Thunder Rosa promotion too


----------



## JBLGOAT

Once crowds are big can people please chant gunnberg....


----------



## Prized Fighter

I watched Elevation for the first time last night and I really liked it. It much closer to a traditional wrestling show compared to original Dark.

The Takeshita vs Danny Limelight match was really good and I can see why Takeshita is an Ace for DDT. It isn't just the moves either, he has a physical charisma. He is still very young and should be a top prospect to be signed when he is done with DDT. It is also worth noting that a DDT guy wrestled a NJPW Strong guy on an AEW show. That is pretty cool.


----------



## rbl85

Commentary with Silver was gold XD


----------



## EmbassyForever

Takeashita/Limelight was pretty good. Fun action and most of their moves looked good. This take-a-shit fella is impressive, bigger than I thought & pretty well rounded. Limelight wasn't too bad either but I wish he was bigger. Anyway solid match.

Loved Miro's squash. It's a shame this guy will never reach his potential. Should've went to Japan

No idea why AEW manages to find the absoulte worst-looking jobbers in the world, time after time.


----------



## Piers

Elevation had a Britt Baker match this week. Her opponent was Skye Blue, the name sounded familiar but I only realized today that there's a pornstar with the same name.


----------



## 3venflow

Back on the subject from several pages back of Ivelisse... she gone.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1382380488434851842
Every time she burns a bridge, it's always the other side's fault. She'll run out of options at this rate.


----------



## Asuka842

Oh I’m completely shocked. The women who has a rep for having a shirty attitude and seems to get heat backstage anywhere she goes, got heat backstage here as well.

No great loss, she didn’t look that impressive in her AEW matches anyway.


----------



## JBLGOAT

at least aew was smart enough to have Ivilesses's last match be a loss


----------



## ProWresBlog

I'm legitimately angry that Elevation was 2 and a half hours this week. There was just no need for that show to be that long at all.

That 3 minute package on Shawn Dean did more for him than months worth of squashes did.


----------



## 3venflow

The drip-feeding of Elevation matches is starting after the Omega match was announced last week. Here's what I've found so far.


Austin Gunn vs. Aaron Solow
Thunder Rosa vs. Shawna Reed
Hangman Page vs. Spencer Slade
Private Party vs. Colt Cabana & Alex Reynolds
Kenny Omega, Kokosuke Takeshita & MT Nakazawa vs. Matt Sydal, Mike Sydal & Danny Limelight

This is the guy facing Hangman. Don't know much about him (I think he's been on Dark previously) but he has a great look.


----------



## rbl85

He was on Dark this week.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383777099362684928


----------



## JBLGOAT

Could Austin Gunn lose his first singles match?


----------



## ProjectGargano

JBLGOAT said:


> Could Austin Gunn lose his first singles match?


We just hope so!


----------



## RiverFenix

ProjectGargano said:


> We just hope so!


Probably going to be used to set up Billy, Austin, Colton and Big Shotty Lee vs Marshall, Ogogo, Comoroto and Solow.

Smell the ratings.


----------



## rbl85

Last match of Takeshita who's going back to Japan


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Decent show there weren't any matches I gave under 3 meaning everything was watchable.......but on the flipside there weren't multiple bangers like previous there were alot if just 3s. But everyone's taste is different so I'll put out my review soon.


----------



## CM Buck

Not that I'm an uber solow fan but him losing was bogus. I know its a stable run by QT but atleast make all of them look strong


----------



## JBLGOAT

Firefromthegods said:


> Not that I'm an uber solow fan but him losing was bogus. I know its a stable run by QT but atleast make all of them look strong


gunnberg may be undercard but their recordis good doesn’t make sense for them to lose to a guy with like 1 win and a ton of losses


----------



## CM Buck

JBLGOAT said:


> gunnberg may be undercard but their recordis good doesn’t make sense for them to lose to a guy with like 1 win and a ton of losses


A dirty win would have still been preferred.


----------



## rbl85

Firefromthegods said:


> A dirty win would have still been preferred.


I think QT want or wanted to bring the Gunn club on his side


----------



## CM Buck

rbl85 said:


> I think QT want or wanted to bring the Gunn club on his side


Guaranteed. But Austin isn't the guy to do that. I'm just saying atleast protect the new stable (as bad as it is) have Johnson return and cause a distraction you know


----------



## 3venflow

Takeshita is returning to Japan but wants to return with DDT's title!

The guy showed what a big talent he is during his stay. His match against Limelight last week was better than anything else on Elevation or RAW.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1384310398321496064
Also, book this shiz.


----------



## ProWresBlog

This was a bad show. There were so many pointless short squashes here. QT Marshall wasn't worthy of being a featured player 10 years ago and him as some main event mob boss is essentially unintentional comedy.

I was so pissed at the headset stuff in the main event that I turned it off a minute in and have banned anything involving Michael Nakazawa from my site until further notice.


----------



## CM Buck

ProWresBlog said:


> This was a bad show. There were so many pointless short squashes here. QT Marshall wasn't worthy of being a featured player 10 years ago and him as some main event mob boss is essentially unintentional comedy.
> 
> I was so pissed at the headset stuff in the main event that I turned it off a minute in and have banned anything involving Michael Nakazawa from my site until further notice.


Don't worry nakazowa fans you won't be banned from my section on here. But know that every interaction we have there will be a air of pity.


----------



## Piers

Just want to point out that Stu Grayson has never botched the Fatality even though it's an extremely easy move to miss. I hope the guy eventually gets a nice push.


----------



## Prosper

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Just want to point out that Stu Grayson has never botched the Fatality even though it's an extremely easy move to miss. I hope the guy eventually gets a nice push.


Stu Grayson is my favorite member of the DO. I think he has a great look and is very underrated in the ring.


----------



## Geeee

Has anyone noticed that the new crop of women's jobbers are really adorable? You almost feel bad for them to be put in there with Thunder Rosa or Abadon



They Call Him Y2J said:


> Just want to point out that Stu Grayson has never botched the Fatality even though it's an extremely easy move to miss. I hope the guy eventually gets a nice push.


Stu is low-key one of the best athletes in AEW and he has a great physique. The only thing is he's kind of been through the very lows and moderate highs of Dark Order, so he might need a repackage to get a push?


----------



## mazzah20

Nice Darby promo on Dark. Same with Stark. 

But why are these on Dark and not Elevation? I don't want to sit through Dark just to see story progressing promos.


----------



## omaroo

Really not seeing how both shows are different.

Still seems the same apart from elevation having Paul White's interview segment.


----------



## oglop44

mazzah20 said:


> Nice Darby promo on Dark. Same with Stark.
> 
> But why are these on Dark and not Elevation? I don't want to sit through Dark just to see story progressing promos.


Agreed. I actually think they should do a "dark essentials" that takes all the story related stuff from dark and elevation and packages it up. Watching 3 hours of wrestling across Monday/Tuesday is a bit of an ask I'm finding.

Last week I ended up parking dark until Friday so had the pleasure of Matt hardy cutting a promo on Darby after I'd already seen the match. Not ideal


----------



## mazzah20

oglop44 said:


> Agreed. I actually think they should do a "dark essentials" that takes all the story related stuff from dark and elevation and packages it up. Watching 3 hours of wrestling across Monday/Tuesday is a bit of an ask I'm finding.
> 
> Last week I ended up parking dark until Friday so had the pleasure of Matt hardy cutting a promo on Darby after I'd already seen the match. Not ideal


To be honest I never/hardly watch Dark. I only clicked this week because there was a clickbait title, and then it started with Darby's promo. Telling Jungle Boy to be serious. Damn, that's a promo for an actual feud and something that can elevate Jungle Boy to the next character level- and it was on friggin' Dark.

Then my reaction was "wait, they got canon promos on this!?!". Luckily someone in the comments timestamped the whole episode so I watched the Ricky Starks (very Tejano from Lucha Underground-esque) and the trio's Oddball skit which was quite fun.

So yeah, your Dark Essentials comment is excellent. But if these promos were moved to Elevation and made it like an actual show instead of a card of matches which it was this week then that will be a much better watch.

If you look at the YouTube viewing figures Elevation is getting around 500k views and Dark about 40% less. So it is a bit silly to put the more important builds on Dark.


----------



## 3venflow

Rey Fenix vs. Chuck Taylor was shot for Elevation tonight before Dynamite, along with 10 vs. D3.

No idea who won but I'm guessing Trent goes over Penta and Fenix over Chuck to move along this Best Friends vs. Lucha Bros program.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

My review will be out later I had a hell of a 420 I'm still recovering lol.......goddamn Jay & Silent Bob moon rocks got me good.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Darius Martin had an ACL surgery and is out 9-12 months...poor luck to him and his brother.


----------



## Prosper

This week's Elevation card so far:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1386006398803251204


----------



## ProjectGargano

AEW Elevation #7 (Card by now):

4 Main Events:
-Chuck Taylor vs Fenix;
-Big Swole and Red Velvet vs Nyla and Madi;
-Scorpio Sky and Ethan Page vs Reynolds and 5;
-Joey Janela vs Matt Sydal;

+

-10 vs D3;
-FTR vs Hughes Brothers (D-von sons);
-Ryan Nemeth vs Ryzin;
-Nick Comoroto vs VSK

I will be editing this post when I see new matches.


----------



## ProWresBlog

I was disappointed that Hobbs vs Baron Black was a squash on Dark this week. It really would have been a good match if they let them go even for 10 minutes or so. Sol/Dante was good and Queen Aminata isn't too bad.


----------



## ProjectGargano

ProjectGargano said:


> AEW Elevation #7 (Card by now):
> 
> 4 Main Events:
> -Chuck Taylor vs Fenix;
> -Big Swole and Red Velvet vs Nyla and Madi;
> -Scorpio Sky and Ethan Page vs Reynolds and 5;
> -Joey Janela vs Matt Sydal;
> 
> +
> 
> -10 vs D3;
> -FTR vs Hughes Brothers (D-von sons);
> -Ryan Nemeth vs Ryzin;
> -Nick Comoroto vs VSK
> 
> I will be editing this post when I see new matches.


☝


----------



## $Dolladrew$

ProjectGargano said:


> AEW Elevation #7 (Card by now):
> 
> 4 Main Events:
> -Chuck Taylor vs Fenix;
> -Big Swole and Red Velvet vs Nyla and Madi;
> -Scorpio Sky and Ethan Page vs Reynolds and 5;
> -Joey Janela vs Matt Sydal;
> 
> +
> 
> -10 vs D3;
> -FTR vs Hughes Brothers (D-von sons);
> -Ryan Nemeth vs Ryzin;
> -Nick Comoroto vs VSK
> 
> I will be editing this post when I see new matches.


I just got my google home app to sync with my downstairs tv so I'm fucking ready this week baby!!!


----------



## ProjectGargano

AEW Elevation #7 (Card by now):

4 Main Events:
-Chuck Taylor vs Fenix;
-Big Swole and Red Velvet vs Nyla and Madi;
-Scorpio Sky and Ethan Page vs Reynolds and 5;
-Joey Janela vs Matt Sydal;

+

-10 vs D3;
-FTR vs Hughes Brothers (D-von sons);
-Ryan Nemeth vs Ryzin;
-Nick Comoroto vs VSK;
-Orange Cassidy vs Dean Alexander;
-The Acclaimed vs The Skulk (Adrian Alanis and Liam Gray)- Ex-Evolve;

Leyla Hirsch will be The Rising Star.


----------



## Aedubya

Why are TnT called the Hughes Brothers now??


----------



## oglop44

Probably because of the channel TNT?


----------



## Piers

Have Devon's sons wrestled for AEW before? Not sure I have seen them.


----------



## 3venflow

Yeah, they worked Dark quite regularly as TNT in November and December, then returned in January. They're currently 0-5 in AEW tags after losses to Chaos Project, Santana/Ortiz, Natural Nightmares, Jurassic Express and the Gunn kids.


----------



## rbl85

Who is that Ashley d'Amboise ?


----------



## $Dolladrew$

PPA is back [email protected]


----------



## ProjectGargano

Marty The Moth vs Cage on Dark. Jeez. Why isn't this on Elevation?


----------



## TD Stinger

Marth the Moth vs. Cage? Shit, just get Melissa Santos in there to do the ring announcing and it will be complete.


----------



## 3venflow

Lucha Underground season five on Dark. 

Theory: He's been injured for the better part of two years, so AEW want to see what level he's at on the least watched show before deciding on whether to pursue him.

BTW, any thoughts on Elevation? I haven't watched any of it yet except the ending of Sydal vs. Janela, which was fine even though Janela is looking pudgier by the week.

Penta beating Trent and Fenix beating Chuck mean 100% OC is beating Penta on Dynamite.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

3venflow said:


> Lucha Underground season five on Dark.
> 
> Theory: He's been injured for the better part of two years, so AEW want to see what level he's at on the least watched show before deciding on whether to pursue him.
> 
> BTW, any thoughts on Elevation? I haven't watched any of it yet except the ending of Sydal vs. Janela, which was fine even though Janela is looking pudgier by the week.
> 
> Penta beating Trent and Fenix beating Chuck mean 100% OC is beating Penta on Dynamite.


Review will be up later


----------



## El Hammerstone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387080851033268224


----------



## $Dolladrew$

El Hammerstone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387080851033268224


A decent lineup for DARK tonight I may consider doing a review definetly MOTN for me is my boy Marty da moth vs cage.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

My elevation review is up check it out guys!!









DOLLADREWS REVIEWS DARK ELEVATION #7


Welcome back to another episode of Elevation!! It's Monday night so you know what that means!!! As always I'll be grading matches on a 5 star scale which includes half stars. I'll be grading based on ... •Technical execution •Psychology/Storytelling •Overall entertainment value (for a frame of...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## rbl85

$Dolladrew$ said:


> A decent lineup for DARK tonight I may consider doing a review definetly MOTN for me is my boy* Marty da moth* vs cage.


That guy have a weird look, his chest is really weird.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

rbl85 said:


> That guy have a weird look, his chest is really weird.


He hasn't wrestled in like 2 years he had back injurys and couldn't get cleared. Just within the last 6 months he was able to get cleared. Been working out at the Nitemare Factory to get back in shape.......I'd say he looks pretty good all things considered I'd if expected him to balloon up.

Btw he's former LUCHA UNDERGROUND champion if you weren't aware.


----------



## rbl85

$Dolladrew$ said:


> He hasn't wrestled in like 2 years he had back injurys and couldn't get cleared. Just within the last 6 months he was able to get cleared. Been working out at the Nitemare Factory to get back in shape.......I'd say he looks pretty good all things considered I'd if expected him to balloon up.
> 
> Btw he's former LUCHA UNDERGROUND champion if you weren't aware.


By weird i mean when he don't move the chest look fine (not a big chest but i think his body is like that) but when he move it's like he don't have any muscle there.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

rbl85 said:


> By weird i mean when he don't move the chest look fine (not a big chest but i think his body is like that) but when he move it's like he don't have any muscle there.


I have no idea what you mean lol but that's cool man.


----------



## ET_Paul

rbl85 said:


> Who is that Ashley d'Amboise ?


She has a great look and seems really athletic! The match was a little clunky but it seemed like it was more so Penelope's fault.


----------



## rbl85

ET_Paul said:


> She has a great look and seems really athletic! The match was a little clunky but it seemed like it was more so Penelope's fault.


I think she's pretty new to wrestling


----------



## Aedubya

Marty The Moth guy impressed


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__
http://instagr.am/p/COOEaEps2AT/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

Anounced for Elevation:


Madi Wrenkowski vs. Nyla Rose
Abadon vs. Ryo Mizunami
Red Velvet vs. Reka Tehaka
Thunder Rosa vs. Willow Nightingale
QT Marshall vs. Dillon McQueen
10 vs. D3
Jon Moxley vs. Andrew Palace

Announced for Dark:


Powerhouse Hobbs & Ricky Starks vs. Brick Aldridge & Aaron Frye
The Bunny vs. Leila Grey
PAC vs. Serpentico
Lance Archer vs. Luther


----------



## ProjectGargano

Excited to see Dillon McQueen, Willow Nightingale and Reka Tahaka.

Added to Elevation: 

Matt Hardy and The Blade vs Colt Cabana and 5
Nick Comoroto vs Baron Black
Miro vs Will Allday
Private Party vs Duke Davis and Ganon Jones


----------



## RiverFenix

Complete Card -

* Red Velvet vs. Reka Tehaka

* Abadon vs. Ryo Mizunami

* Madi Wrenkowski vs. Nyla Rose

* Thunder Rosa vs. Willow Nightingale

* Nick Comoroto vs. Baron Black

* Orange Cassidy vs. VSK

* 10 vs. D3

* Miro vs. Will Allday

* QT Marshall vs. Dillon McQueen

* Jon Moxley vs. Andrew Palace

* FTR vs. The Hughes Bros.

* Private Party vs. Ganon Jones and Duke Davis

* The Gunn Club vs. Chaos Project

* Matt Hardy and The Blade vs. 5 and Colt Cabana


----------



## 3venflow

FTR vs. D-Von's kids was announced for last week's show but for some reason is now on this week's.

Tehaka is the woman who faced Jade on the recent house show and has a really good look. No idea what her work is like.


----------



## RiverFenix

Dillon McQueen is a NF student - beyond terrible. There was another NF Showcase released last night - do yourself a favor and never watch it. Cody and QT are doing these folks a huge disservice by airing this stuff after 3 months of training off the street. It's glorified fantasy camp stuff.


----------



## JBLGOAT

4/14 matches where both opponents have wins I think AEW can do a little better.


----------



## RiverFenix

JBLGOAT said:


> 4/14 matches where both opponents have wins I think AEW can do a little better.


Which is the 4th? Did Madi Wrenkowski win a match one time or another?


----------



## JBLGOAT

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Which is the 4th? Did Madi Wrenkowski win a match one time or another?


Yup over leva bates


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Dillon McQueen is a NF student - beyond terrible. There was another NF Showcase released last night - do yourself a favor and never watch it. Cody and QT are doing these folks a huge disservice by airing this stuff after 3 months of training off the street. It's glorified fantasy camp stuff.


I didn't ended it yet. But I liked The Brutish Wolf. It seems very athletic. But most of them are very raw.


----------



## Geeee

The commentary really buried Abadon's gimmick.


----------



## RiverFenix

ProjectGargano said:


> I didn't ended it yet. But I liked The Brutish Wolf. It seems very athletic. But most of them are very raw.


That dude took like three minutes to come out after his name was announced.


----------



## RiverFenix

Geeee said:


> The commentary really buried Abadon's gimmick.


It needs to be much more OG Mankind and less The Fiend.


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> That dude took like three minutes to come out after his name was announced.


True ahahah was so cringe lol


----------



## MaseMan

This week's lineup looks like a pass to me.


----------



## ProWresBlog

Elevation was Elevation. Most of the matches were a waste of time as usual.

Wasn't a fan of Abadon just bumping around like anyone else. This match really shouldn't have happened as neither wrestler needed the loss. Abadon needs to cover up too. You can't be showing all that skin with her gimmick.

It's probably just a matter of time until Davis and Jones get signed. They actually look like wrestlers.

They are really screwing Baron Black over at this point. He can have a decent 10 minute match but is instead just getting squashed easy.

Chaos Project probably gets more time week in and week out on these AEW B-Shows more than anyone else and it's really not clear why.

Dillon McQueen had a nice comeback in his match but his gimmick gaurantees he goes nowhere.

The main of the Hardy/Blade vs 5/Colt felt like it went too long.

Bear Country is still MIA.


----------



## Aedubya

When did FTR change their intro music?


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Aedubya said:


> When did FTR change their intro music?


When they joined pinnacle


----------



## $Dolladrew$

DOLLADREWs REVIEW'S Dark Elevation #8


Last weeks episode did 282k views in a week the lowest views thus far for elevation. Welcome back to another episode of Elevation!! It's Monday night so you know what that means!!! As always I'll be grading matches on a 5 star scale which includes half stars. I'll be grading based on ...




www.wrestlingforum.com





review is up check it out SUCKAS!!!


----------



## Aedubya

$Dolladrew$ said:


> When they joined pinnacle


New music sucks


----------



## Piers

Aedubya said:


> When did FTR change their intro music?


It's not theirs, it's the Pinnacle's. Just like Comoroto has his own




but he keeps coming out to the Factory's.


----------



## thisissting

Wow Luther got like 5mins more offence in than he should against archer. Surely archer should win that in under a minute?!

Leila Grey is a bit of tasty!


----------



## ProjectGargano

Alex Gracia, Dani Jordyn and Tesha Price had WWE tryouts this week. AEW gives them exposure and WWE maybe signs them. Seems right.

Of the 3, i only feel bad for Tesha, i really like her. But AEW is doing the scouting for WWE, of course they cant sign everyone but situations like these will only happen more and more.


----------



## RiverFenix

Dani Jordyn got herself into good shape, but is a one trick pony with the burn book crap. 

AEW has seen all of them close up enough times to know if they wanted them on a contract or not. 

Only miss, other than that Brit who was always going to go WWE anyways, was Daniel Garcia I think. He didn't show much in his DARK matches though, but I thought the kid was a helluva prospect and was from Blade's school. He signed WWE developmental now, I wonder if that was always his plan as well and AEW was just a paycheck during the pandemic.


----------



## BroncoBuster3

ProjectGargano said:


> Alex Gracia, Dani Jordyn and Tesha Price had WWE tryouts this week. AEW gives them exposure and WWE maybe signs them. Seems right.
> 
> Of the 3, i only feel bad for Tesha, i really like her. But AEW is doing the scouting for WWE, of course they cant sign everyone but situations like these will only happen more and more.


I have to say, as a huge indie fan I find this take ridiculous as they all have been quite well known for a while. Also how many AEW wrestlers were first given exposure on WWE television first?


----------



## rbl85

ProjectGargano said:


> Alex Gracia, Dani Jordyn and Tesha Price had WWE tryouts this week. AEW gives them exposure and WWE maybe signs them. Seems right.
> 
> Of the 3, i only feel bad for Tesha, i really like her. But AEW is doing the scouting for WWE, of course they cant sign everyone but situations like these will only happen more and more.


They can't sign everybody and also let's be honest none of them were going to appear on Dynamite (except for a squash match).

Plus it's not because a wrestler appear on Dark that AEW wants to sign him, most of the time it's just AEW needing jobbers.


----------



## ProjectGargano

BroncoBuster3 said:


> I have to say, as a huge indie fan I find this take ridiculous as they all have been quite well known for a while. Also how many AEW wrestlers were first given exposure on WWE television first?


I get your point, but is completely different have exposure from 400k people in AEW dark from being a known name on the indies, where the shows have 200 people attending. Of course Comoroto, Tay, etc. made the opposite way. I am only talking about the way that AEW don't protect themselves for these things to happen.

Elayna Black, Ben Carter, Daniel Garcia or Tesha Price, all of them could have a good future. Of course they can't sign everyone and Alex Gracia or Dani Jordyn aren't worth. But I prefer to have Ben Carter or Daniel Garcia in an undercard role than Luther, for example.

Anyways, i think Gracia leave AEW in a bad way, as she rejected appear on Dark because AEW didn't gave her a contract. From these 3 girls she is the worst of them in my opinion.


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Dani Jordyn got herself into good shape, but is a one trick pony with the burn book crap.
> 
> AEW has seen all of them close up enough times to know if they wanted them on a contract or not.
> 
> Only miss, other than that Brit who was always going to go WWE anyways, was Daniel Garcia I think. He didn't show much in his DARK matches though, but I thought the kid was a helluva prospect and was from Blade's school. He signed WWE developmental now, I wonder if that was always his plan as well and AEW was just a paycheck during the pandemic.


I found an article from two weeks ago saying that he hasn't signing to any company yet. But WWE supposedly trademarked the name the he used in NXT weeks ago, Dante Rios.


----------



## RiverFenix

If I was financially secure enough to turn down DARK bookings I'd probably make the same decision as Gracia. Obviously AEW doesn't see enough in you to sign you, so as the independent contractor you need to protect your brand and now be nothing but a forever jobber on AEW Dark.

Be professional about it to not burn bridges of course. Explain that you want to step back and further improve to have a chance to earn a contract at a later date than to be overexposed as nothing but an enhancement act on youtube shows.


----------



## Aedubya

ProjectGargano said:


> Alex Gracia, Dani Jordyn and Tesha Price had WWE tryouts this week. AEW gives them exposure and WWE maybe signs them. Seems right.
> 
> Of the 3, i only feel bad for Tesha, i really like her. But AEW is doing the scouting for WWE, of course they cant sign everyone but situations like these will only happen more and more.


All sh"':t


----------



## 3venflow

Announced for Elevation this week:


Jon Moxley vs. Danny Limelight
Isaih Kassidy vs. Alex Reynolds
Tay Conti vs. Madi Wrenkowski
Jurassic Express (Jungle Boy & Marko Stunt) vs. Chaos Project


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Announced for Elevation this week:
> 
> 
> Jon Moxley vs. Danny Limelight
> Isaih Kassidy vs. Alex Reynolds
> Tay Conti vs. Madi Wrenkowski
> Jurassic Express (Jungle Boy & Marko Stunt) vs. Chaos Project


Mox is on fire, fighting every week. He is the one that grabs audience to Dark, lately. Madi should have the same deal as Kylinn King now, an upgraded jobber.


----------



## rbl85

ProjectGargano said:


> Mox is on fire, fighting every week. He is the one that grabs audience to Dark, lately. Madi should have the same deal as Kylinn King now, an upgraded jobber.


I think King is going to be more than an upgraded jobber pretty soon.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Added to Elevation (10 matches right now):

Jade Cargill vs Reka Tehaka
Dean Alexander and Dillon McQueen vs Matt Hardy and Marq Quen
Matt Sydal vs Manny Smith
Thunder Rosa vs Renée Michelle
Ethan Page and Scorpio Sky vs Fuego and Baron Black
David Ali vs Lee Johnson

Jade on Elevation


----------



## $Dolladrew$

ProjectGargano said:


> Alex Gracia, Dani Jordyn and Tesha Price had WWE tryouts this week. AEW gives them exposure and WWE maybe signs them. Seems right.
> 
> Of the 3, i only feel bad for Tesha, i really like her. But AEW is doing the scouting for WWE, of course they cant sign everyone but situations like these will only happen more and more.


Gracia is attractive and has a bit of skill but is VERY inconsistent she was given a few matches to shine in and botched it up. She is not a big loss.

Dani jordyn got into good shape and ditched the burn book thing which was a great idea. She is a solid worker, good looking, and with a character tweak could be a decent low midcard act. She is more skilled then some of the chicks currently employed by AEW somewhat of a loss here imo.

Tesha price is a solid worker, not really attractive, and her character is god awful screaming way too much. Tesha is a good worker but personally I won't miss her.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

ProjectGargano said:


> Added to Elevation (10 matches right now):
> 
> Jade Cargill vs Reka Tehaka
> Dean Alexander and Dillon McQueen vs Matt Hardy and Marq Quen
> Matt Sydal vs Manny Smith
> Thunder Rosa vs Renée Michelle
> Ethan Page and Scorpio Sky vs Fuego and Baron Black
> David Ali vs Lee Johnson
> 
> Jade on Elevation


Hope reka shows more in this match i wasnt impressed with her match on DARK.


----------



## rbl85

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Hope reka shows more in this match i wasnt impressed with her match on DARK.


No need for her to be impressive for what her role is.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

rbl85 said:


> No need for her to be impressive for what her role is.


She needs to show shes any good lol she did not impress me whatsoever. Outfit was hideous and she didnt perform that well.

She was somewhat hyped by a few on here ,personally I didnt see anything special .


----------



## rbl85

$Dolladrew$ said:


> She needs to show shes any good lol she did not impress me whatsoever. Outfit was hideous and she didnt perform that well.
> 
> She was somewhat hyped by a few on here ,personally I didnt see anything special .


AEW clearly only see her as a jobber so who care if she's good or bad, her job is just to lay on her back.


----------



## ProjectGargano

rbl85 said:


> No need for her to be impressive for what her role is.





rbl85 said:


> AEW clearly only see her as a jobber so who care if she's good or bad, her job is just to lay on her back.


So, how would they know if she is any good? She is a jobber but she has to show them/us anything. With that way of thought Will Hobbs were still a jobber, etc.

This is a try out for the jobbers too. Max Caster, Anthony Bowens, Lee Johnson, Alan Angels, 10, Kylinn King, Red Velvet, Limelight, JD Drake, Comoroto, Tay Conti or Bononi were only jobbers at their first appearances.


----------



## rbl85

ProjectGargano said:


> So, how would they know if she is any good? She is a jobber but she has to show them/us anything. With that way of thought Will Hobbs were still a jobber, etc.
> 
> This is a try out for the jobbers too. Lee Johnson, Alan Angels, 10, Kylinn King, Red Velvet, Limelight, JD Drake, Comoroto, Tay Conti or Bononi were only jobbers at their first appearances.


You can see if someone is good even if he or she is jobbing

I watch videos of some of her matches and she's super green and not good.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

rbl85 said:


> AEW clearly only see her as a jobber so who care if she's good or bad, her job is just to lay on her back.


Because if you suck you make the match suck, you need to not only sell but do so believably and also be able to execute moves well......also timing and fluidity are important factors. Jobbers aren't just people who get beat up its them who make their opponent look good.

She needs to show she can wrestle period.

Guys like comoroto,limelight,will hobbs were all jobbers on DARK but they can wrestle, so far I haven't seen much from this chick.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

ProjectGargano said:


> So, how would they know if she is any good? She is a jobber but she has to show them/us anything. With that way of thought Will Hobbs were still a jobber, etc.
> 
> This is a try out for the jobbers too. Max Caster, Anthony Bowens, Lee Johnson, Alan Angels, 10, Kylinn King, Red Velvet, Limelight, JD Drake, Comoroto, Tay Conti or Bononi were only jobbers at their first appearances.


Exactly you can job for someone and show you have basic skills which I haven't seen from this chick.


----------



## rbl85

Add Leyla Hirsch vs Jordyn.

I think that AEW is really high on Hirsch


----------



## $Dolladrew$

rbl85 said:


> Add Leyla Hirsch vs Jordyn.
> 
> I think that AEW is really high on Hirsch


Shes officially signed so yeah I'd think shes in good favor. Is this Jordyns last match in AEW or are they gonna still work her even though she did the WWE tryout?


----------



## 3venflow

Holy shit, inject this match into my veins.










Also, Willow Nightingale vs. Diamante on Dark.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

3venflow said:


> Holy shit, inject this match into my veins.
> 
> View attachment 100902
> 
> 
> Also, Willow Nightingale vs. Diamante on Dark.


Hope we see Boulder in singles we all know hes the star if that team. Bronson is a solid worker though I'm definitely interested to see this one,especially cuz cage likes to let guys get their shit in lol.


----------



## ProjectGargano

I think this is the final card of Elevation (13 matches)

Jon Moxley vs. Danny Limelight
Isaih Kassidy vs. Alex Reynolds
Tay Conti vs. Madi Wrenkowski
Jurassic Express (Jungle Boy & Marko Stunt) vs. Chaos Project
Jade Cargill vs Reka Tehaka
Dean Alexander and Dillon McQueen vs Matt Hardy and Marq Quen
Matt Sydal vs Manny Smith
Thunder Rosa vs Renée Michelle
Ethan Page and Scorpio Sky vs Fuego and Baron Black
David Ali vs Lee Johnson
Britt Baker vs Raychell Rose
Leyla Hirsch vs Dani Jordyn
Eddie Kingston vs VSK
On Dark (these are the matches announced by now):


Hobbs vs Mike Sydal
Nyla Rose vs Ashley D'Amboise
Moxley and Kingston vs Milk Chocolate
Swole and Red Velvet vs MK Twins
Lance Archer vs Angel Fashion
Diamante vs Willow Nightingale
The Factory vs Jake Logan, Ryzin and Rick Recon
Ryan Nemeth and Bononi vs Adrian Alanis and Liam Gray
*Marty Casaus vs Jungle Boy*
Brian Cage vs Bear Bronson
Varsity Blondes vs Jaylen Brandyn and Traevon Jordan


----------



## $Dolladrew$

ProjectGargano said:


> I think this is the final card of Elevation (13 matches)
> 
> Jon Moxley vs. Danny Limelight
> Isaih Kassidy vs. Alex Reynolds
> Tay Conti vs. Madi Wrenkowski
> Jurassic Express (Jungle Boy & Marko Stunt) vs. Chaos Project
> Jade Cargill vs Reka Tehaka
> Dean Alexander and Dillon McQueen vs Matt Hardy and Marq Quen
> Matt Sydal vs Manny Smith
> Thunder Rosa vs Renée Michelle
> Ethan Page and Scorpio Sky vs Fuego and Baron Black
> David Ali vs Lee Johnson
> Britt Baker vs Raychell Rose
> Leyla Hirsch vs Dani Jordyn
> Eddie Kingston vs VSK
> On Dark (these are the matches announced by now):
> 
> 
> Hobbs vs Mike Sydal
> Nyla Rose vs Ashley D'Amboise
> Moxley and Kingston vs Milk Chocolate
> Swole and Red Velvet vs MK Twins
> Lance Archer vs Angel Fashion
> Diamante vs Willow Nightingale
> The Factory vs Jake Logan, Ryzin and Rick Recon
> Ryan Nemeth and Bononi vs Adrian Alanis and Liam Gray
> *Marty Casaus vs Jungle Boy*
> Brian Cage vs Bear Bronson
> Varsity Blondes vs Jaylen Brandyn and Traevon Jordan


Fuck yeah the return of the moth!!!!!

Hes getting another guy in jungle boy who will give him some shine, hopefully his next match will be in elevation.


----------



## 3venflow

Dark looks better than Elevation this week. Isn't it supposed to be the other way around? 😂


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Elevation = moxley vs limelight, Conti vs Wrenkowski, cargile vs Tehaka, rosa & britt in squashes.

DARK = RETURN OF THE MOTH


----------



## ProjectGargano

JD Drake vs 10 added to Dark. It should be a nice one aswell.


----------



## 3venflow

MJF's lawyer Mark Sterling is back and the latest to try and recruit Jade.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391905391164993546


----------



## JBLGOAT

Why are they using the time to build low card guys like Danny limelight when they can strengthen the midcard


----------



## 3venflow

I think they may sign Limelight sooner rather than later. He's good in the ring and has impressed against Takeshita and Dante Martin recently. However he really needs more of a personality. Featuring him with Paul Wight and giving him a good main event with Moxley today surely indicates they rate him highly. He's currently splitting his time between AEW, NJPW USA and the CWFH indie.

Moxley really put him over like he did Darby Allin that time by using the second-rope Paradigm Shift.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1391919232288448513


----------



## mazzah20

Wonder if that Nick Allday, aka Heart Buck Kid, will feature more. Undersized but looks like a good cocky heel that get's it in the ring.


----------



## Chris22

I have such a crush on VSK. I literally only check the Dark cards/results to see if he had a match so I can watch it. He was on Impact last week too, hopefully he appears more often.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392262032876048386
@DetroitRiverPhx weren't you saying something about the Varsity Blondes adding a Cheerleader?


----------



## MaseMan

It's a great idea for their team and gimmick, honestly.


----------



## El Hammerstone

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392262032876048386
> @DetroitRiverPhx weren't you saying something about the Varsity Blondes adding a Cheerleader?


Just, for the love of Christ, keep her out of the ring.


----------



## RiverFenix

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392262032876048386
> @DetroitRiverPhx weren't you saying something about the Varsity Blondes adding a Cheerleader?


I was. She's really young at 19yrs old, but I guess Griff is only 21-22 himself so it's not really weird in a creepy way. I do think she should drop the Hart last name, especially being with Pillman, given Brian Sr. was of course in the Hart Foundation and it will lead folks to believe she is a Hart legacy.

She is a NF trainee. Wrestled at the second showcase that was recently released. Far, far off. Surprising that they booked her on programming already. Crazy even. I'd guess she was a cheerleader or at least a gymnast hence right place, right time.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392259977516142595
Hopefully "The Wingmen" wins this poll.

Y'all can buy the "Real Wingmen touch tips" t-shirts though.

I really can't see this "touch tips" bit being allowed on TNT either.


----------



## 3venflow

Great move to give the Blonds an added element like that. It makes perfect sense. The girl is greener than grass though, so hopefully they won't do any intergender trios matches with them!

With a bit more seasoning, I could see AEW start to move the Blonds up the ranks a little as there are more top heel teams than babyfaces.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392261820484816896


----------



## 3venflow

Max Caster is absolutely savage, hahaha. Can't wait for him to insult live crowds.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392275580276465664


----------



## omaroo

3venflow said:


> Max Caster is absolutely savage, hahaha. Can't wait for him to insult live crowds.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392275580276465664


Caster is awesome. He could be really something special few years down the line for sure. 

He could potentially be the complete package.


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> Max Caster is absolutely savage, hahaha. Can't wait for him to insult live crowds.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392275580276465664


Bowens part is so forced and cringy. Total Roaddog "Oh you didn't know" vs Billy Gunn's "If you're not down with that we got two words for ya" vibe. Or Enzo's sing along vs Big Cass's "S-A-W-F-T" spelling crap.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392259977516142595
> Hopefully "The Wingmen" wins this poll.
> 
> Y'all can buy the "Real Wingmen touch tips" t-shirts though.
> 
> I really can't see this "touch tips" bit being allowed on TNT either.


Touch tips baby


----------



## Aedubya

Ashley D'Amboise should be signed 

She would instantly become one of the hottest ladies on the roster


----------



## rbl85

Aedubya said:


> Ashley D'Amboise should be signed
> 
> She would instantly become one of the hottest ladies on the roster


You don't sign someone juste because she's hot


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392497132947611651

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392497132947611651
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think Madi just did a great job of selling the move. She has been developing a Curt Hennig-esque dramatic oversell style lately


----------



## THANOS

Cage is really quite amazing. That match with Bear Bronson was a barn burner and never had any right to be.

He really should turn face soon, after this Christian feud, so he can rise and be featured more.


----------



## CM Buck

THANOS said:


> Cage is really quite amazing. That match with Bear Bronson was a barn burner and never had any right to be.
> 
> He really should turn face soon, after this Christian feud, so he can rise and be featured more.


Won't happen until starks recovers i think


----------



## BroncoBuster3

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392262032876048386
> @DetroitRiverPhx weren't you saying something about the Varsity Blondes adding a Cheerleader?


I like what they're going for but they should drop the varsity thing. Taz buried the absolute fuck out of Griff claiming he had gone to a prestigious college on commentary when he debuted and Pillman is above it entirely.


----------



## BroncoBuster3

rbl85 said:


> You don't sign someone juste because she's hot


I mean, Anna Jay wasn't signed because she was great in the ring. This is a very visual business, despite what some indie fans (like myself) might think. The way a wrestler looks is very important. You sign these people in the hope they learn to become better


----------



## $Dolladrew$

BroncoBuster3 said:


> I mean, Anna Jay wasn't signed because she was great in the ring. This is a very visual business, despite what some indie fans (like myself) might think. The way a wrestler looks is very important. You sign these people in the hope they learn to become better


She was signed because she showed she can pick up wrestling fast......being pretty helps but isn't the reason she was hired. A better analogy would be brandi Rhodes but we know why she has a job lol.


----------



## BroncoBuster3

$Dolladrew$ said:


> She was signed because she showed she can pick up wrestling fast......being pretty helps but isn't the reason she was hired. A better analogy would be brandi Rhodes but we know why she has a job lol.


AEW has literally hired unworthy people because they're friends of people within the company. A wrestling company hiring someone because they're hot is far better than hiring someone because they're friends with Cody, the Bucks, Omega or Jericho.


----------



## BroncoBuster3

$Dolladrew$ said:


> She was signed because she showed she can pick up wrestling fast......being pretty helps but isn't the reason she was hired. A better analogy would be brandi Rhodes but we know why she has a job lol.


Also she was hired because social media exploded after her debut. Social media didn't know she could pick up wrestling fast, they knew she was hot as fuck though


----------



## Piers

I understand that the stable had to turn face after Brodie died. But it's weird as hell to have the _*Dark *_Order come out all goofy and smiling with that heel music and attires.


----------



## Aedubya

Sign Marty Caucasus cos he's sexy


----------



## ProjectGargano

I was watching the last AEW dark and i tought that Andrew Palace and Martin Casaus have very look a like expressions. They would make a nice creepy tag team or with Palace as Casaus servant.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393642555707953157


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393642555707953157


If WWE got Daniel Garcia, it would be nice for AEW to get his partner Kevin Blackwood.


----------



## RiverFenix

ProjectGargano said:


> If WWE got Daniel Garcia, it would be nice for AEW to get his partner Kevin Blackwood.


I believe he's signed by WWE, or going though their hiring process which takes 3mos+, to the level he already has a ring name trademarked. 

They didn't impress me their last DARK enhancement stint TBH, especially their match with Butcher and Blade - given Blade trained both of them you'd have thought that would be their ultimate showcase. 

Given Garcia's age and other stuff I saw of him he would have been a good developmental signing. Maybe it was a case of Garcia wanting his WWE tryout first - AEW is a two yr old company, (basically) every North American wrestler started out dreaming wrestling for WWE so I can't hold it against anybody who wants to sign there.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

ProjectGargano said:


> I was watching the last AEW dark and i tought that Andrew Palace and Martin Casaus have very look a like expressions. They would make a nice creepy tag team or with Palace as Casaus servant.


Lmfao marty busted out the moth taunt and everything. Palace is decent but reminds me more of a janela relative lol.

Marty needs to lead the dark order or take Colt cabanas spot who is useless and doesn't fit in their anyway.


----------



## ProjectGargano

I think Mox and Kingston vs Limelight and Royce Isaacs is on Elevation too.


----------



## ProjectGargano

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393724311173836801


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393748284355776515
Weird that Issacs isn't teaming with Jorel Nelson here.


----------



## JBLGOAT

Why isn't bunny versus king a main event? it's the most competitive matchup.


----------



## ProjectGargano

ProjectGargano said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393724311173836801


Daniel Garcia will fight Joey Janela lol


----------



## ProjectGargano

AEW Dark Elevation 10:

This is an exciting card because have many new good names of the indies:

-Jon Moxley and Eddie Kingston vs Limelight and Royce Isaacs

- Brian Cage vs Mike Sydal

- Lance Archer vs Bear Bronson

- Kylinn King vs The Bunny

- The Acclaimed vs Kevin Bennett and Kevin Blackwood

- Dustin Rhodes vs Aaron Solow

- Private Party vs Alex Reynolds and Alan Angels

- Tay Conti vs Kiah Dream

- Joey Janela vs Daniel Garcia

- Qt Marshall vs Baron Black

- Jungle Boy vs Adrian Alanis

- Leyla Hirsch vs Natalia Markova

- Penta El 0M vs Robo, the Punjabi Lion

- Scorpio Sky and Ethan Page vs Traevon Jordan and Jaylen Brandyn

- Thunder Rosa vs Robyn Renegade


----------



## 3venflow

Wonder what's going on with Garcia? WWE trademarked his ring name there, Dante Rios, but now he's back working Dark.

I'd like to see him stay in AEW if only because they need more technical wrestlers for variety.

Garcia and JD Drake went 25 minutes at an indy earlier this month and apparently it was a banger.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392645251639152641


----------



## RiverFenix

Maybe Dante Rios wasn't for Garcia? I can't believe he'd take AEW bookings while going through the WWEPC hiring process which takes months because of space between physicals to establish a baseline before being hired. Even if you need the cash between those months to live, you borrow it from friends, family - whomever to not risk getting injured in the process.


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Maybe Dante Rios wasn't for Garcia? I can't believe he'd take AEW bookings while going through the WWEPC hiring process which takes months because of space between physicals to establish a baseline before being hired. Even if you need the cash between those months to live, you borrow it from friends, family - whomever to not risk getting injured in the process.


But he wrestled on NXT with that name some weeks ago...


----------



## 3venflow

Ryan Nemeth getting the Showcase treatment on Elevation this time. Looks like an ok show, even if every outcome is predictable.

Robo is an Indian wrestler who mainly works indies in and around Massachusetts, and this will be his AEW debut.

Leyla vs. Markova (her AEW debut) will actually be a Russian vs. Russian match which is quite a novelty.

As mentioned, Daniel Garcia is back to face Joey Janela in what Garcia has dubbed 'independent dream match'.

Dustin vs. Solow is the only real storyline match on the show as it's part of the Nightmare Family vs. Factory feud and should probably main event.

Archer vs. Bear Bronson will be another hossfest after Bear took on Brian Cage last week. His tag partner is currently out with an arm injury suffered in the Kong vs. Godzilla match against Jurassics.


----------



## Aedubya

Maybe Garcia has kicked open the forbidden door to AEW/WWE

An unlikely source


----------



## CM Buck

The words dream and joey should never be uttered in the same sentence


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Ryan Nemeth getting the Showcase treatment on Elevation this time. Looks like an ok show, even if every outcome is predictable.
> 
> Robo is an Indian wrestler who mainly works indies in and around Massachusetts, and this will be his AEW debut.
> 
> Leyla vs. Markova (her AEW debut) will actually be a Russian vs. Russian match which is quite a novelty.
> 
> As mentioned, Daniel Garcia is back to face Joey Janela in what Garcia has dubbed 'independent dream match'.
> 
> Dustin vs. Solow is the only real storyline match on the show as it's part of the Nightmare Family vs. Factory feud and should probably main event.
> 
> Archer vs. Bear Bronson will be another hossfest after Bear took on Brian Cage last week. His tag partner is currently out with an arm injury suffered in the Kong vs. Godzilla match against Jurassics.
> 
> View attachment 101302


Private Party vs Alan Angels and Reynolds will happen and has some storyline too...everyweek there is a random match between HOF and Dark Order lol


----------



## rbl85

Markova is a really hot woman so a lot of people are going to like her.


----------



## ProjectGargano

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393935627842949125
These guys should be from the deep indies because i never heard of them, but they will be on Elevation tomorrow too. These makes 16 matches.


----------



## RiverFenix

ProjectGargano said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393935627842949125
> These guys should be from the deep indies because i never heard of them, but they will be on Elevation tomorrow too. These makes 16 matches.


I'd guess Nightmare Factory trainees as Rozell has been retweeting QT Marshall a lot lately and if you crawl back in his twitter feed you can see him posting about doing DDP yoga with Glacier among other NF folks.

Sorta strange enhancement guys would have a manager.


----------



## JBLGOAT

3venflow said:


> Ryan Nemeth getting the Showcase treatment on Elevation this time. Looks like an ok show, even if every outcome is predictable.
> 
> Robo is an Indian wrestler who mainly works indies in and around Massachusetts, and this will be his AEW debut.
> 
> Leyla vs. Markova (her AEW debut) will actually be a Russian vs. Russian match which is quite a novelty.
> 
> As mentioned, Daniel Garcia is back to face Joey Janela in what Garcia has dubbed 'independent dream match'.
> 
> Dustin vs. Solow is the only real storyline match on the show as it's part of the Nightmare Family vs. Factory feud and should probably main event.
> 
> Archer vs. Bear Bronson will be another hossfest after Bear took on Brian Cage last week. His tag partner is currently out with an arm injury suffered in the Kong vs. Godzilla match against Jurassics.
> 
> View attachment 101302


i don’t think bunny versus king Is completely predictable.


----------



## taker1986

rbl85 said:


> Markova is a really hot woman so a lot of people are going to like her.


I don't know anything about her. But I saw this pic of her floating about online...


----------



## ProjectGargano

So many good matches and indie talent at this elevation, nice packages too. Very enjoyable edition of Elevation.


----------



## Geeee

Man Anthony Ogogo is a great promo.


----------



## RiverFenix

Over two and a half hours for Elevation is grotesque.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Currently having some health issues I wont be doing any reviews until I'm up to par sorry guys.


----------



## CM Buck

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Currently having some health issues I wont be doing any reviews until I'm up to par sorry guys.


No problems mate. I think the quality matches are pretty obvious this week. Solow and Dustin and archer and bear.

Rest up


----------



## ProjectGargano

Firefromthegods said:


> No problems mate. I think the quality matches are pretty obvious this week. Solow and Dustin and archer and bear.
> 
> Rest up


For me this was the Elevation with the better matches in terms of workrate until now...so many good matches:

-Dustin Rhodes vs Aaron Solow
-Leyla Hirsch vs Natalia Markova
-Joey Janela vs Daniel Garcia
-QT vs Baron Black
-Lance Archer vs Bear Bronson
-The Acclaimed vs Kevin Bennett and Blackwood
-Penta vs Robo
-Eddie Kingston and Mox vs Limelight and Royce Isaacs

These ones are all worth watching.

Get well! @$Dolladrew$


----------



## 3venflow

Limelight's double springboard tornado DDT was incredible. It could go horribly wrong so easily but he hit it beautifully.

He's seriously talented in the ring.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394436303207342082


----------



## ProjectGargano

Ren Narita from NJPW will fight against Royce Isaacs on AEW Dark today.


----------



## 3venflow

That's awesome, Narita is a good prospect and very much like Shibata who has helped to train him.

This could also lead to New Japan sending youngsters to AEW on traditional learning excursions in future. I could see Yota Tsuji heading to AEW for a year or so.

AEW should look to send some of its own younger talent to New Japan. A 15-show tour over a couple of weeks is great experience for wrestlers. New Japan guys are so polished because they work with each other day in, day out and basically develop an understanding in the ring that is tougher when you're only working once or twice a week.


----------



## RiverFenix

I'd like to see more of Robyn Renegade, the woman who fought Thunder Rosa - she could be a prospect.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

So last nights Elevation is not in 1080p quality 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectGargano

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394688791995207683
17 fights on AEW Dark today.


----------



## 3venflow

Cezar Bononi vs. Marko Stunt. Close the ballots, we already have our 2021 MOTY.

I believe Falco is a student of CMLL legend Shocker but don't know much else about him. He worked Dark in December.


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Cezar Bononi vs. Marko Stunt. Close the ballots, we already have our 2021 MOTY.
> 
> I believe Falco is a student of CMLL legend Shocker but don't know much else about him. He worked Dark in December.


From the indies we have Aaron Rourke who has some name and Kal Jak. The other debutants I don't know. Falco is a friend of Sammy Guevara and Jurassic Express, i think he is a commentator also. I remember searching for him when he debuted.


----------



## RiverFenix

Kal Jak was one time WWEPC developmental Cal Bishop as well. He was released on that NXT behind the camera type show IIRC. He couldn't stay healthy when training at the PC, and was released after he needed a second shoulder surgery when he was just ready to return from an earlier one.

He's fought in Josh Barnett's Bloodsport company on a couple of occasions recently as well(Mox on the card so might have had AEW office watching the shows), and has a legit amateur wrestling background from his college days.

If Bear Boulder is out for awhile Kal Jak wouldn't be a bad fill in.


----------



## RiverFenix

On an aside - is there any online database that lists every enhancement wrestler to appear on Dark/Elevation? I just want to jog my memory of some past names that I thought stood out that seemed to fall by the wayside. 

With US schools winding down, I wonder if Robert "Ego Fantastico" Anthony will return for the summer months.


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> On an aside - is there any online database that lists every enhancement wrestler to appear on Dark/Elevation? I just want to jog my memory of some past names that I thought stood out that seemed to fall by the wayside.
> 
> With US schools winding down, I wonder if Robert "Ego Fantastico" Anthony will return for the summer months.


Well, Cagematch does a pretty good job at it.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Have not watched Dark or Elevation lately, only watch Dynamite. It's too much content all together and there is too much to do irl lately. I did see a clip of the rap Platinum Max did against Janela and Sonny Kiss--I guess it was from last week? Was their best one yet imo. Really enjoy the Acclaimed. 



Sorry to hear @$Dolladrew$ Get well soon.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Tesha Price is not having matches on Dark since her trial in WWE but is still always at ringside. I love the girl, she is too funny lol


----------



## ProjectGargano

I don´t know why but Narita vs Isaacs and Limelight were cut...the 2 matches i was expecting ffs


----------



## RiverFenix

ProjectGargano said:


> I don´t know why but Narita vs Isaacs and Limelight were cut...the 2 matches i was expecting ffs


Potentially taped for NJPW? Or NJPW pulled them after the fact?


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Potentially taped for NJPW? Or NJPW pulled them after the fact?


IDK, maybe airs next week like what happened in some FTR match some weeks ago...


----------



## 3venflow

This should go to the timestamp, but if not, Archer's promo at 23:30 is damn good and doesn't even involve Jake. Also pretty much confirms Archer vs. Miro is happening on the PPV.


----------



## Gwi1890

QT Marshal feuding with Paul Wight soon?


----------



## 3venflow

The Narita match is being aired this week, one of TWO matches featuring NJPW wrestlers.










Rocky Romero makes his AEW debut, representing New Japan against JD Drake.










Also announced: Thunder Rosa vs. Ashley D'Amboise and QT Marshall vs. Robo.

I'll be tuning in this week, Romero is a really good veteran and Narita is a good prospect.


----------



## RiverFenix

No way Romero jobs to JD Drake right given Rocky's position with NJPW US Dojo?


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> The Narita match is being aired this week, one of TWO matches featuring NJPW wrestlers.
> 
> View attachment 101508
> 
> 
> Rocky Romero makes his AEW debut, representing New Japan against JD Drake.
> 
> View attachment 101509
> 
> 
> Also announced: Thunder Rosa vs. Ashley D'Amboise and QT Marshall vs. Robo.
> 
> I'll be tuning in this week, Romero is a really good veteran and Narita is a good prospect.


This is awesome. Scorpio Sky vs Alan Angels announced aswell.


----------



## 3venflow

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> No way Romero jobs to JD Drake right given Rocky's position with NJPW US Dojo?


Wouldn't be an issue since Rocky works various promotions and has done jobs. ie. he lost to Chavo Jr. at the recent Bloodsport show. I think he's technically a freelancer even though NJPW Strong is his home base.

With that said, I think Rocky will probably win as JD Drake hasn't really had any push besides getting a shot at Darby.


----------



## RiverFenix

AEW Dark alumni with WWE PC tryouts this week (h/t to this thread in NXT section - Details on Indie Wrestlers Working WWE Performance...)

Tyson Maddux Ray Jaz, Brady Pierce, Will Allday, David Ali, Ariel Levy, John Skyler, Jayson Cade, Jake Logan

Brady Pierce hasn't been used in a year it seems - but he had good size to him when AEW was lacking it. He was the golden boots guy who always pointed to his smile. Jon Skyler blew out his knee and missed many months only coming back recently. I like David Ali, but he's never given much. 

Something happened with Jayson Cade - he was a backstage photog, appeared in either BTE or Sammy Vlog skits and then started wrestling on Dark. Then he lost a match to Marko where he took a Razor's Edge and then was never booked again. A few months ago QT and Sammy had a bit on Sammy's Vlog where they referenced something happening and how they were going to write Fuego off by taking a razor's edge from Marko like the other guy because "fuck that guy" (or something along those lines).

Speaking of names from DARK past - What ever happened to Joe Alonzo?


----------



## 3venflow

I'm sure Excalibur will mention that Rocky Romero was half of the four-time IWGP Jr. Tag Team Champions, Roppongi Vice, with Trent.

They were a good team, better than Trent/Chuck imo.


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> I'm sure Excalibur will mention that Rocky Romero was half of the four-time IWGP Jr. Tag Team Champions, Roppongi Vice, with Trent.
> 
> They were a good team, better than Trent/Chuck imo.
> 
> View attachment 101511


No way Tony Khan went so hard to sell Trent in coming in that he also didn't try to bring in Romero as well when putting the original roster together. I like Trent with Chuck better because Chuck is more of a character. Romero is sorta bland like Trent.


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> AEW Dark alumni with WWE PC tryouts this week (h/t to this thread in NXT section - Details on Indie Wrestlers Working WWE Performance...)
> 
> Tyson Maddux Ray Jaz, Brady Pierce, Will Allday, David Ali, Ariel Levy, John Skyler, Jayson Cade, Jake Logan
> 
> Brady Pierce hasn't been used in a year it seems - but he had good size to him when AEW was lacking it. He was the golden boots guy who always pointed to his smile. Jon Skyler blew out his knee and missed many months only coming back recently. I like David Ali, but he's never given much.
> 
> Something happened with Jayson Cade - he was a backstage photog, appeared in either BTE or Sammy Vlog skits and then started wrestling on Dark. Then he lost a match to Marko where he took a Razor's Edge and then was never booked again. A few months ago QT and Sammy had a bit on Sammy's Vlog where they referenced something happening and how they were going to write Fuego off by taking a razor's edge from Marko like the other guy because "fuck that guy" (or something along those lines).
> 
> Speaking of names from DARK past - What ever happened to Joe Alonzo?


From these ones only Will Allday and David Ali impressed me. Brady Pierce has a good look.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Abadon vs Leyla Gray
Tay Conti vs Queen Aminata

Added to Elevation too.


----------



## RiverFenix

KiLynn King has to reference Killing (the) King, ie girl power shit right? Why is that never reference and seemingly not her character. Why isn't KiLynn more Amazon/Warrior Princess type?


----------



## ProjectGargano

Elevation- Announced by now (10):

• Scorpio Sky v. Alan “5” Angels
• Royce Isaacs v. Ren Narita (!)
• Thunder Rosa v. Ashley D’Amboise
• QT Marshall v. Robo
• JD Drake v. Rocky Romero
• Ethan Page v. Alex Reynolds
• Leila Grey v. Abadon
• Lee Johnson v. Daniel Garcia
• Tay Conti v. Queen Aminata
• Penta vs Mike Sydal

Some bangers here.


----------



## RiverFenix

Kal Jak vs Danny Limelight still no where in sight. 

Fenix is out hurt again or Lucha Brothers vs Sydal Brothers would be a decent match.

I wonder if NJPW talent is working more here because of the restrictive travel in/out of Japan right now.


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Kal Jak vs Danny Limelight still no where in sight.
> 
> Fenix is out hurt again or Lucha Brothers vs Sydal Brothers would be a decent match.
> 
> I wonder if NJPW talent is working more here because of the restrictive travel in/out of Japan right now.


Kal Jak said it should air this week.


----------



## 3venflow

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I wonder if NJPW talent is working more here because of the restrictive travel in/out of Japan right now.


Rocky and Narita are US-based anyway so it makes sense. Rocky is touring Japan a lot less nowadays and his only recent appearances were in early January, while Narita is on excursion.

I could see some of the L.A. Dojo young lions like Alex Coughlin, Gabriel Kidd and Kevin Knight appearing on Dark soon for experience.

AEW has treated New Japan guys very well (no surprise given the respect for Japanese wrestling among the EVPs and Khan) and I'm sure word has gotten back to the Japanese office through Nagata and KENTA. It bodes well for guys like Okada, Naito, Ospreay and Jay White appearing in future.

I would've liked Nagata to have worked with younger guys on Elevation for a couple of weeks. Guys like Comoroto, Lee Johnson, Dante Martin and Danny Limelight could have learned a lot facing him. According to the WON, Nagata enjoyed his time in AEW and Tony Khan told him he's welcome back any time.

Tbh, New Japan could benefit a lot more from this relationship when the borders open properly I think. Their roster is quite stale, they seem low on fresh ideas, and even some of AEW's younger talents would liven things up, not to mention the big dogs.


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Rocky and Narita are US-based anyway so it makes sense. Rocky is touring Japan a lot less nowadays and his only recent appearances were in early January, while Narita is on excursion.
> 
> I could see some of the L.A. Dojo young lions like Alex Coughlin, Gabriel Kidd and Kevin Knight appearing on Dark soon for experience.
> 
> AEW has treated New Japan guys very well (no surprise given the respect for Japanese wrestling among the EVPs and Khan) and I'm sure word has gotten back to the Japanese office through Nagata and KENTA. It bodes well for guys like Okada, Naito, Ospreay and Jay White appearing in future.
> 
> I would've liked Nagata to have worked with younger guys on Elevation for a couple of weeks. Guys like Comoroto, Lee Johnson, Dante Martin and Danny Limelight could have learned a lot facing him. According to the WON, Nagata enjoyed his time in AEW and Tony Khan told him he's welcome back any time.
> 
> Tbh, New Japan could benefit a lot more from this relationship when the borders open properly I think. Their roster is quite stale, they seem low on fresh ideas, and even some of AEW's younger talents would liven things up, not to mention the big dogs.


How about the Mox young lion Shota Umino? Never heard of him anymore. He was on excursion on UK. 

I never saw Yota Tsuji or Yoya Uemura fighting but I heard they don't have the same potential as Narita or Umino.

NJPW has a couple of interesting young guys in America like Alex Coughlin, Karl Fredericks or Clark Connors.


----------



## 3venflow

Umino was reportedly set to team with Mox against Nagata/Narita, but got injured so they used Chris Dickinson instead. I'm not sure about those reports because Umino has spent all his excursion time in the UK.

But yeah, Umino has been in RevPro since 2019 and I imagine he'll be going back to Japan with a big push soon since they really need to build some native stars for the next generation. Would be nice to see him stop by AEW first.

Tsuji has the look and size to stand out somewhat in America, but he's not an amazing talent or anything. He'd be a good tag partner for Comoroto if he did his excursion in AEW.


----------



## Crasp

Yeah the Elevation card looks great. The only match I'm not predisposed to be inherently interested in is Johnson vs Garcia, but even that should be good. 

The only thing that bothers me is that several of these matches I'd rather be longer/competitive, but will be inherently relatively quick semi-squashes. 

Like, Robo is relatively green, which was apparent from his Penta match, but I still like him, and considering he went a few minutes with Penta, I don't want to see QT squash him clean. Same with Queen Aminata. I loved Aminata the first time I saw her, but I suspect Tay (who I also love) will win pretty quick, but I'd like to see Aminata get a little longer. 

Abadon on the other hand I hope wins in about 60 seconds, even though I like Grey.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Crasp said:


> Yeah the Elevation card looks great. The only match I'm not predisposed to be inherently interested in is Johnson vs Garcia, but even that should be good.
> 
> The only thing that bothers me is that several of these matches I'd rather be longer/competitive, but will be inherently relatively quick semi-squashes.
> 
> Like, Robo is relatively green, which was apparent from his Penta match, but I still like him, and considering he went a few minutes with Penta, I don't want to see QT squash him clean. Same with Queen Aminata. I loved Aminata the first time I saw her, but I suspect Tay (who I also love) will win pretty quick, but I'd like to see Aminata get a little longer.
> 
> Abadon on the other hand I hope wins in about 60 seconds, even though I like Grey.


Lee Johnson and Garcia are both great performers. I think it will be the match of the night.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Added to Elevation:

Matt Hardy vs Fuego del Sol
Nyla Rose vs Robyn Renegade


----------



## ProjectGargano

Daniel Garcia is too good to being let go. What a match against Lee Johnson.


----------



## Geeee

This Elevation was really good. I got a little nostalgic for some NJPW shit that I knew nothing about LOL

But then...random NJPW is kind of an AEW trope, so maybe that's what I was getting nostalgic for?


----------



## 3venflow

Haven't watched the show yet. How was Rocky vs. JD and Narita's appearance?



Geeee said:


> But then...random NJPW is kind of an AEW trope, so maybe that's what I was getting nostalgic for?


Maybe WCW? They used to have random Japanese guys show up on Nitro from NJPW, Toryumon and elsewhere.

I love it myself, it brings an international flavour and more styles to AEW. And that's a selling point for me as a fan of pro wrestling and the ring work itself. If Dark and Elevation offer more 'novelties' like this, they might get a bigger following. They should look at more luchadores too, they work cheap and are always fun to watch.


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Haven't watched the show yet. How was Rocky vs. JD and Narita's appearance?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe WCW? They used to have random Japanese guys show up on Nitro from NJPW, Toryumon and elsewhere.
> 
> I love it myself, it brings an international flavour and more styles to AEW. And that's a selling point for me as a fan of pro wrestling and the ring work itself. If Dark and Elevation offer more 'novelties' like this, they might get a bigger following. They should look at more luchadores too, they work cheap and are always fun to watch.


JD vs Rocky was really good. Narita vs Isaacs too. The post match from JD vs Rocky may leave the old NJPW fans nostalgic.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

ProjectGargano said:


> Daniel Garcia is too good to being let go. What a match against Lee Johnson.


Personally I dont think Garcia is that great hes ok but nothing great.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Dark card for tonight: 

Ten vs Dillon McQueen
Aaron Solow vs Ganon Jones
Angelico vs Ryzin
Brian Cage vs Sonny Kiss
Evil Uno & Colt Cabana vs Steve Andrews & Simon Lotto (the guys from BTE)
Dante Martin vs Jason Hotch
Diamanté vs Reka Tehaka
Gunn Club vs Kal Herro & Liam Gray
Joey Janela vs Bear Bronson
Nick Comoroto vs Duke Davis
Julia Hart vs Tesha Price
Leyla Hirsch vs Vertvixen
Big Swole & Kylinn King vs The Bunny & Madi Wrenkowski

Glad Ganon Jones and Duke Davis are still around. I liked their team on previous Dark´s.


----------



## 3venflow

Janela vs. Bear Bronson, who wins that one? One of the rare hard-to-predict matches on Dark. But my guess would be Janela since he's facing Hangman on Dynamite.


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Janela vs. Bear Bronson, who wins that one? One of the rare hard-to-predict matches on Dark. But my guess would be Janela since he's facing Hangman on Dynamite.


Yeah, i think it´s Janela too. Bear Bronson has this single run because Boulder is injured.


----------



## 3venflow

Dark: Elevation. Skipped most of it but from what I saw:


Tony Schiavone still has no idea how to call moves. A choke sleeper isn't a 'rear chinlock' and the Shining Wizard isn't 'a head of steam'. He's good at most things besides actually PBPing the match. Still take him over 2021 JR though.
Robo looks like an Indian Low Ki. I wonder if AEW is thinking of signing him to try and push into India where wrestling is ridiculously popular. Cody has mentioned them working on TV over there which could be worth good $$$ for AEW.
Gunn Club vignette was really good and it sounds like Billy is going to retire soon. Austin would probably be better flying solo, he has more about him than Colten.
Alex A and Penta need to be doing more, they're a super fun combo and look great. Penta's one-eyed mask >>>
Even though they are all solid workers, I just can't get interested in Dark Order matches now. They're played out and need repackaging imo. I skipped through their matches against Scorpio and All Ego.
One of the two matches I tuned in for was Ren Narita vs. Royce Isaacs. A promising NJPW young lion vs. a former NWA tag champion on an AEW show! I dug Tony and Wight discussing the young lion excursion system. Match was basic and had one or two awkward moments, but was fun. I loved the way Royce transitioned Ren into the Scorpion Deathlock. Narita still needs more seasoning and character before going back to New Japan, but since they are short on next gen stars they may rush him back home. Narita won with a beautiful overhead belly-to-back suplex with a bridge.
Main event was easily the most eye-catching match of the show: Rocky Romero vs. JD Drake. I've been enjoying Rocky's work since the 2000s when he was in ROH and took his first steps into New Japan, where he still works almost 20 years later. AEW gave him a nice entrance and main event slot, so obviously they regard him highly. I think I saw Chris Dickinson at ringside, shame he wasn't on the show. Anyway, this was really good and Rocky is a class above many of the talent used on Dark in terms of how polished he is. His execution, transitions and selling all spot on. Rocky used strikes and went after an arm to cancel out the big size difference. And that played into the finish when JD missed a moonsault and Rocky hooked the injured arm into a la magistral for the flash three count. Good stuff.
The Wingmen beat up Rocky after the main event leading to a Best Friends run-in. Tony had regularly referred to Trent's tag team with Rocky in New Japan, where they were repeat IWGP Jr. Tag champions. Then the Roppongi Vice theme played as a nice fan service to AEW + NJPW fans. Tony's 'they don't do this in IWGP' line was another blooper by him. Not sure if Rocky will be back as he wrestles all over the place, but he looked great here and was treated with a lot of respect. I would not object at all if he became a regular in AEW.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1396991907406827524


----------



## Gwi1890

Tay Conti vs Queen Aminata battle of the asses lol


----------



## ProjectGargano

Billy Gunn just killed a guy on Dark. Liam Gray went for a suicide and Billy escaped him and Gray went with his head straight to the floor. They had to cut with a replay and then they ended the match.


----------



## ProjectGargano

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397337763796639745
jeeez


----------



## 3venflow

Looks like Joey and Sonny are going to split... that or Janela is terrified of Hook. 😂


----------



## rbl85

3venflow said:


> Looks like Joey and Sonny are going to split... that or *Janela is terrified of Hook.* 😂


Cage....no ?


----------



## Aedubya

Gwi1890 said:


> Tay Conti vs Queen Aminata battle of the asses lol


Who was the competitor who featured in 2 or 3 Darks earlier in the year

Ice Queen? Lady Winter? Something like that
Her derriere was immaculate


----------



## El Hammerstone

Aedubya said:


> Who was the competitor who featured in 2 or 3 Darks earlier in the year
> 
> Ice Queen? Lady Winter? Something like that
> Her derriere was immaculate


Lady Frost, I wish she'd come back


----------



## Aedubya

The very one!
Bootyfull
Thanks


----------



## ProjectGargano

Taped for Elevation before Dynamite (with hot Crowd):

Thunder Rosa vs Reka Tehaka
The Acclaimed vs Tate Twins
Leyla Hirsch vs Robyn Renegade
Varsity Blonds vs Chaos Project
Nyla and Allie vs Big Swole and Red Velvet
Penta vs Jack Evans
Tay Conti vs Ashley D'Amboise
Jungle Boy vs JD Drake


----------



## 3venflow

Jungle Boy vs JD will probably be better than anything that was on Dynamite tonight. Penta vs Evans would've been exciting in 2016, now it could go either way depending on how botchy Jack is.

I'm glad the live crowd got a bigger selection of matches though, since Dynamite was heavy on the angles.


----------



## TD Stinger

ProjectGargano said:


> Taped for Elevation before Dynamite (with hot Crowd):
> 
> Tay Conti vs Ashley D'Amboise


Well for those who want their weekly helping of ASS in wrestling, there you go.


----------



## Geeee

Tay Conti vs Ashley D'Amboise is gonna have the thirstiest live chat yet. I'm feeling a little parched myself


----------



## Aedubya

Luchasauras injured? When was the last time he was featured?


----------



## 3venflow

So Jungle Boy faces JD on Elevation then Bear Bronson on Dark. Both sound like good matches and JB is getting experience against bigger guys. Still feels like they're holding back on him compared to some of their other young prospects. MJF, Darby, Sammy are regulars on Dynamite but JB is still on Dark more often than not. I put that down to the Jurassics being such a limited group for him. Luchasaurus is a walking action figure who is robotic in the ring, so you can only do so much with him, and AEW seems to have finally realised that Marko Stunt can't be on Dynamite much. I'd consider bringing in someone like Caveman Ugg to team with Luchasaurus, as it'd give the Jurassics a more credible third man and they could then challenge for the new trios belts.

Red Velvet vs. Diamante is also on Dark this coming week, which sounds decent. Other matches are Dark Order (Reynolds, Grayson & Angels) vs. TH2 & Serpentico, Statlander vs. Robyn Renegade and Billy & Colten Gunn vs. Bononi & Nemeth.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> So Jungle Boy faces JD on Elevation then Bear Bronson on Dark. Both sound like good matches and JB is getting experience against bigger guys. Still feels like they're holding back on him compared to some of their other young prospects. MJF, Darby, Sammy are regulars on Dynamite but JB is still on Dark more often than not. I put that down to the Jurassics being such a limited group for him. Luchasaurus is a walking action figure who is robotic in the ring, so you can only do so much with him, and AEW seems to have finally realised that Marko Stunt can't be on Dynamite much. I'd consider bringing in someone like Caveman Ugg to team with Luchasaurus, as it'd give the Jurassics a more credible third man and they could then challenge for the new trios belts.
> 
> Red Velvet vs. Diamante is also on Dark this coming week, which sounds decent. Other matches are Dark Order (Reynolds, Grayson & Angels) vs. TH2 & Serpentico, Statlander vs. Robyn Renegade and Billy & Colten Gunn vs. Bononi & Nemeth.


I really think they missed the ball by not putting Nick Comoroto in Jurassic Express

But maybe they realize that Jurassic Express is not a main event gimmick and it wasn't worth expanding the concept


----------



## RiverFenix

Tate Twins are "The Boys" formally part of the Dalton Castle act in RoH. I know they had a wwe tryout sometime last year (or maybe longer - pre-pandemic even).


----------



## ProjectGargano

It seems that we will have Jungle Boy and Christian vs Matt Hardy and Marq Quen or Isaiah Kassidy? Or against Private Party?


----------



## rbl85

For the eyes you can't really do better than Conti vs D'Amboise


----------



## Brodus Clay

Good elevation.


----------



## Prosper

Good to see how the crowd reacted to the other talent on the card. Thunder Rosa got a huge pop. After her promo, it looks like we're getting Britt Baker vs Thunder Rosa III, which is a great first opponent for Britt seeing as it'll be the rubber match. Really liked her match with Reka Tehaka. I hope Reka is signed eventually she has a great look.

JD Drake vs Jungle Boy was a good main event. The crowd was super hot for Jungle Boy. You can tell by the smile on his face that he knows he's over AF. The kid is gonna be a star.

Tay Conti and Varsity Blondes also got nice pops.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Again this wasn’t in 1080p quality 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverFenix

I think JD Drake would be better by himself as a low card blue collar roughneck jobber type than playing up the comedy. Peter Avalon's act doesn't need four members.

Women's undercard needs non-title programs. Britt vs Rosa makes all the sense, but what about the rest of the roster. I think it might be better to keep them apart initially to have it happen at All Out. Give them both matches and television programs with other talent to give them some shine and give people reason to care. 

A women's tag division would go a long way in help building up the division. I liked both Bunny/Nyla and Swole/Velvet aesthetically as tandems. 

Wrestlers couldn't hide their smiles given the packed house. It was neat to see. Pacing of the show looked much more like what we could see on Rampage as well. 

Tate Twins bumped well and would be a good jobber team, but they're so tiny. Sorta like Fuego for the tag division. If AEW signs a twin team it will be D'Von's sons - unless WWE gets them. 

Robyn Renegade is Alan Angels GF and a NF trainee. Didn't look as good as her first couple of matches this week, but she's still one I think to keep an eye on as a developmental. Leyla Hirsch should use the Chaos Theory roll through German as her finisher given her size and low center of gravity advantage. 

I believe the fans were trying to sing Thunderstruck for Rosa at the start of the match. I think that one would be too expensive for Tony Khan. Bring in Lei'd Tapa to team with Reka. 

Julia Hart already adds a lot to the presentation of Varsity Blonds. Ideally I'd swap out Pillman Jr for a younger talent here and let the group grow together. I think Pillman's career arc doesn't match up with the other two. I actually watched a Chaos Theory match. Ryzin would be a good addition to Chaos Theory. 

Joey Janela can't cross his fingers without using two hands. Probaby had his fingers broken too much or something. Promo wasn't bad. Still don't get what Janela does to be called "Bad Boy". 
Penta needs to be a heel. Him "kissing babies" on his entrance shouldn't happen. 

Tay Conti is still in search of a finisher that fits/works. Tay-KO is too opponent assisted a set-up and the DD-Tay is too basic. Maybe it's just the forced attempt on the names that I hate more. 

JD Drake vs Jungle Jack Perry was solid. Wingmen should be a trio. Let Drake be by himself. Also Avalon should be a Pick Up Artist character - though not sure if one could play that character in this cancel culture world, even as a douchy heel. Also Nemeth might not want to be a part of that given his Heel movie and speaking out against harassment at the PC back in the day and the like.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Fun episode


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

my first Elevation i've been bothered to watch. liked the jungle boy and especially the VBs match. one thing that annoys me is how many flippy spots the heels do on what is essentially Superstars/Velocity. a heel should really only do that in a title/ppv match.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Thunder Rosa’s Spanglish promo to open the show was perfect! Loved the intensity. She and Britt are the money match for AEW for at least 2 more times.

And Tay Conti looked stunning as always.


----------



## RiverFenix

It will be a huge test for Britt (and Thunder Rosa) when they have their eventual title match and have it compared to their NHB match with all the gimmickry. Can Britt have a good match where she doesn't up a bloody mess (planned or unplanned)? Can she work the crowds to keep them engaged - she only started turning heel right as the pandemic hit and was flat as a face.


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It will be a huge test for Britt (and Thunder Rosa) when they have their eventual title match and have it compared to their NHB match with all the gimmickry. Can Britt have a good match where she doesn't up a bloody mess (planned or unplanned)? Can she work the crowds to keep them engaged - she only started turning heel right as the pandemic hit and was flat as a face.


Their first match, that was a normal one, was good aswell.


----------



## Geeee

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It will be a huge test for Britt (and Thunder Rosa) when they have their eventual title match and have it compared to their NHB match with all the gimmickry. Can Britt have a good match where she doesn't up a bloody mess (planned or unplanned)? Can she work the crowds to keep them engaged - she only started turning heel right as the pandemic hit and was flat as a face.


They could always book Britt's matches like Triple H's matches, where she has shenanigans and table spots and whatever. In fact, I think they should because a women's title has never been booked this way.


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It will be a huge test for Britt (and Thunder Rosa) when they have their eventual title match and have it compared to their NHB match with all the gimmickry. Can Britt have a good match where she doesn't up a bloody mess (planned or unplanned)? Can she work the crowds to keep them engaged - she only started turning heel right as the pandemic hit and was flat as a face.


The huge test for Britt will be to look good in matches against other women than Thunder and Shida.


----------



## Prosper

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It will be a huge test for Britt (and Thunder Rosa) when they have their eventual title match and have it compared to their NHB match with all the gimmickry. Can Britt have a good match where she doesn't up a bloody mess (planned or unplanned)? Can she work the crowds to keep them engaged - she only started turning heel right as the pandemic hit and was flat as a face.


Did you see their first match? It was actually really good. 

Britt's match with Nyla Rose was also good.


----------



## 3venflow

Shorter cards and live crowds bode well for the future of Dark. Makes it far more watchable. Dark was 51 minutes this week and Elevation was 1 hour, 21 minutes.


----------



## DammitChrist

Yep, I'm loving the shorter episodes and the lively crowds atm.

It makes this much easier to keep up with all of the wrestling between AEW, WWE, and NJPW for me.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

They’re definitely ‘all in’ on Jungle Boy - main event
On both elevation and dark, battle royale winner, program shaping with Christian, future special main event for title against Kenny, licensed theme, action figure

they are strapping the rocket


----------



## Aedubya

LifeInCattleClass said:


> They’re definitely ‘all in’ on Jungle Boy - main event
> On both elevation and dark, battle royale winner, program shaping with Christian, future special main event for title against Kenny, licensed theme, action figure
> 
> they are strapping the rocket


Why not!?
Dude could be their Shawn Michaels


----------



## Aedubya

Tay pretty much squashing my Ashley
Surprised at that, barely any offence from the newbie compared to alot of other matches

A real rookie move from Statlander keeping that piercing on her lip - it nearly got ripped all out (boak)


----------



## 3venflow

Elevation has:


Hikaru Shida vs. Diamante
Evil Uno vs. Danny Limelight
The Acclaimed vs. Alex Reynolds & Alan '5' Angels
JD Drake & Ryan Nemeth vs. The Varsity Blonds

Decent card.


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> Elevation has:
> 
> 
> Hikaru Shida vs. Diamante
> Evil Uno vs. Danny Limelight
> The Acclaimed vs. Alex Reynolds & Alan '5' Angels
> JD Drake & Ryan Nemeth vs. The Varsity Blonds
> 
> Decent card.


I wouldn't mind Miro vs Uno leading to Miro vs Grayson. But I really would like to see Uno/Grayson pushed up the tag ranks - they're a solid team with great tandem offense. They're really held back by the Dark Order sympathy booking. If Dark Order are against any new leadership they are wholly directionless and not worth saving and all should agree to go their separate ways. Uno/Grayson could stay together, Preston Vance could be wholly repackaged, same for Alan Angels and Reynolds and Silver can do whatever they hell they want either together or solo. Really they're only being kept together to give -1 a reason to be on-screen in any capacity. Maybe with he's back at school in the fall AEW can move on from the DO. Brodie was all about helping the members have success - keeping the Dark Order going now is hurting their careers. Hell, have -1 give a speech and cut them all loose.


----------



## ProjectGargano

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401603544570945539
The legend Raché Chanel is back 😂


----------



## RiverFenix




----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401638776883933184

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401642551585611776
Holy Hell! Who thought Rache Chanel vs Jade Cargil was a good idea. I guess given they're both NF they could have worked their exact match over and over.


----------



## rbl85

Cargil is going to win with 2-3 moves so.....


----------



## Geeee

Rache Chanel is probably the worst wrestler that AEW has ever featured. She must be friends with someone LOL


----------



## Prosper

Jade has to squash Chanel in under 30 seconds or it's gonna turn out bad, real bad. They're both way too green for the match to go longer than that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Fuck them for putting Jade on Dark, but at least it'll be a quick squash that I can find on Twitter.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401728321709355008*


----------



## DammitChrist

The show tomorrow is Elevation.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Geeee said:


> Rache Chanel is probably the worst wrestler that AEW has ever featured. She must be friends with someone LOL


Rache Chanel is the only wrestler my wife likes 🙈

“because she wears cool wigs and is funny” - i quote


----------



## Geeee

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Rache Chanel is the only wrestler my wife likes 🙈
> 
> “because she wears cool wigs and is funny” - i quote


Interesting. I guess she is memorable. There are dozens of wrestlers that have been on Dark, who know how to wrestle, yet I don't remember their names


----------



## ProjectGargano

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401921776431607808
Here is the legend hyping her match against Jade...


----------



## RiverFenix

ProjectGargano said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401921776431607808
> Here is the legend hyping her match against Jade...


Local indie level cringy.


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Local indie level cringy.


Look at the comments...people wanting her to be signed Lmao.


----------



## ProjectGargano

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402030105422086147
This is huge. Matthew Justice? wow


----------



## rbl85

See 3 moves


----------



## RiverFenix

ProjectGargano said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402030105422086147
> This is huge. Matthew Justice? wow


I remember this cat as Mack Hefield back in FCW. Seeing he's only 33yrs now, he was really young when he initially signed with WWE developmental. 

And this is an insanely reckless spot from a couple years ago -

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129661735907020800
Why is Matt Hardy with Angelico?


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I remember this cat as Mack Hefield back in FCW. Seeing he's only 33yrs now, he was really young when he initially signed with WWE developmental.
> 
> And this is an insanely reckless spot from a couple years ago -
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129661735907020800


Yes, he is a strong name at the indies, like in GCW, etc.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*So Shida cut her hair. Looks like she's trying to find a way to reinvent herself.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402055774424035330
*


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I remember this cat as Mack Hefield back in FCW. Seeing he's only 33yrs now, he was really young when he initially signed with WWE developmental.
> 
> And this is an insanely reckless spot from a couple years ago -
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129661735907020800
> Why is Matt Hardy with Angelico?


Hardy is sometime paying the small heels to do job for him


----------



## Geeee

I think AEW should do something with Diamante. She has a good gimmick and a good entrance. Her match with Shida was pretty good and she cut a solid promo


----------



## RiverFenix

It will be interesting how they book Shida now without the title. She was underwhelming with the title but the title gave her reason to have matches, but how will they storyline for her without the title. 

I figure they have to keep her in the title picture - especially given her one year reign she'd deserve a rematch. Maybe have Britt vs Rosa vs Shida triple threat at All Out, assuming Britt vs Nyla will happen at the next television special.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Dark card for tonight:

Aaron Solow vs Sonny Kiss
Sea Stars vs Big Swole & Kylinn King
Lance Archer vs Zicky Dice
10, Stu Grayson & Colt Cabana vs Kit Sackett, Justin Law & Dan Barry
Abadon vs Willow Nightingale
Tay Conti vs Natalia Markova
Marko Stunt vs Ariel Dominguez (battle of the midgets)
QT vs Bear Bronson
Cezar Bononi vs Cyrus
Chaos Project vs JP & Tommy Daily
Thunder Rosa vs Megan Bayne
Nyla Rose vs Missa Kate
Angelico vs Matthew Justice
Matt Sydal vs Dante Martin


----------



## RiverFenix

rbl85 said:


> Hardy is sometime paying the small heels to do job for him


TH2 seems to be replacing Butcher and Blade as the hired mercs. Butcher is out with a thumb ligament injury (which has to be doubly concerning for him as a guitar player with his band).


----------



## RiverFenix

So that Kal Jak vs Danny Limelight match is never going to air?


----------



## mazzah20

ProjectGargano said:


> Lance Archer vs *Zicky Dice*







Ok, so, erm, wtf.


----------



## ProjectGargano

mazzah20 said:


> Ok, so, erm, wtf.


He was the one who beat Ricky Starks to win the NWA TV Title, so he is somewhat a big deal...


----------



## mazzah20

ProjectGargano said:


> He was the one who beat Ricky Starks to win the NWA TV Title, so he is somewhat a big deal...


Yeah, I'm just viewing the content on his Youtube channel and it is all over the place. Least he is trying. Has an amazing custom belt.

About the match, I thought they would give him a match he could win. They done the same with Marty the Moth.


----------



## ProjectGargano

mazzah20 said:


> Yeah, I'm just viewing the content on his Youtube channel and it is all over the place. Least he is trying. Has an amazing custom belt.
> 
> About the match, I thought they would give him a match he could win. They done the same with Marty the Moth.


Or at least a match he has some chance to show himself. Against Archer i don´t think its possible, because it will be a squash.


----------



## Gwi1890

Queen Aminata is a talent


----------



## Gwi1890

And Statlander is sloppy af, few of dark jobbers are better workers than the main roster


----------



## rbl85

Gwi1890 said:


> And Statlander is sloppy af, few of dark jobbers are better workers than the main roster


Sloppy af because of 1 move ? XD

Sure you have less risk of being sloppy when 95% of your moveset is butt attack.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402353223743193088


----------



## Gwi1890

rbl85 said:


> Sloppy af because of 1 move ? XD
> 
> Sure you have less risk of being sloppy when 95% of your moveset is butt attack.


she could have re adjusted and done it safely and not risk hurting a lesser paid indy worker


----------



## rbl85

Gwi1890 said:


> she could have re adjusted and done it safely and not risk hurting a lesser paid indy worker


She didn't do it on purpose, she lost her balance.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402409419552571393

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee

Holy fuck. Marko Stunt is slightly taller than the guy he is wrestling...


----------



## ProjectGargano

Geeee said:


> Holy fuck. Marko Stunt is slightly taller than the guy he is wrestling...


Yeah I told that this was a midget wrestling match 😂


----------



## RiverFenix

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402409419552571393
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, if he hit that when he debuted I might not loathe the man.


----------



## Geeee

Matt Sydal vs Dante Martin very good flippy/technical match if you're into that sort of thing. Dante did a stunner that one-ups Darby's


----------



## ProjectGargano

What a match it was Matt Sydal vs Dante Martin. One of the best Dark matches ever.


----------



## Aedubya

Shida really suits the new haircut


----------



## 3venflow

Dante vs. Sydal is exactly the sort of match you want to see on Dark. Actually, it was better than anything on Dynamite in the past few weeks. A fully fleshed out wrestling match starting and continuing with the beautiful Steamboat-esque armdrags by Dante and varied submissions by Sydal, and finishing with good near falls, but nothing over the top or goofy. Sydal is such a well-rounded worker and has been a low key great signing for AEW as he makes the top stars look good and works well with the young guys.

Also a mention of how superior the commentary was for this match than what we hear on Dynamite. Excalibur and Taz focusing on each move was refreshing.

In a way, Darius' injury has been good for Dante Martin because he's had a ton of singles matches and is improving a lot.

Archer dragging Zicky out from the back was reminiscent of 2020 Archer and Jake on commentary was saying 'all this cute stuff has to stop'. So it sounds like he may be getting back to basics. Zicky got absolutely squashed on his debut.

Matthew Justice has a good look.

Cyrus looks like a fat Ryback and has some decent Vader-esque moves.

Sonny Kiss losing to Aaron Solow would've been something of a surprise until recently, but Kiss is an afterthought now (thankfully) and Solow is in the Factory group.


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Dante vs. Sydal is exactly the sort of match you want to see on Dark. Actually, it was better than anything on Dynamite in the past few weeks. A fully fleshed out wrestling match starting and continuing with the beautiful Steamboat-esque armdrags by Dante and varied submissions by Sydal, and finishing with good near falls, but nothing over the top or goofy. Sydal is such a well-rounded worker and has been a low key great signing for AEW as he makes the top stars look good and works well with the young guys.
> 
> Also a mention of how superior the commentary was for this match than what we hear on Dynamite. Excalibur and Taz focusing on each move was refreshing.
> 
> In a way, Darius' injury has been good for Dante Martin because he's had a ton of singles matches and is improving a lot.
> 
> Archer dragging Zicky out from the back was reminiscent of 2020 Archer and Jake on commentary was saying 'all this cute stuff has to stop'. So it sounds like he may be getting back to basics. Zicky got absolutely squashed on his debut.
> 
> Matthew Justice has a good look.
> 
> Cyrus looks like a fat Ryback and has some decent Vader-esque moves.
> 
> Sonny Kiss losing to Aaron Solow would've been something of a surprise until recently, but Kiss is an afterthought now (thankfully) and Solow is in the Factory group.


They are teasing the separation between Janela and Kiss. Janela chose to go to the "Nip Factory" with Marvez instead of being in the corner of Sonny


----------



## RiverFenix

Probably going to team up Sonny Kiss with Dillion McQueen or something. Bad Boy Joey new gimmick is a aged out party boy nudie bar aficionado?

Taz claiming both jobber brothers had the middle name "Grayson" to explain why both had the name on their trunks (obviously their gimmicked indie last names are Grayson) killed me probably more than it should have.

Luther and Serpentico tweaked their presentation - seemed more serious. Luther actually looked not terrible.

Angelico is criminally underused - of his own doing though as he's stuck by Jack Evans his whole career. And I mostly like Jack. 

Solow uses the Pedigree as his finisher?

QT Marshall looks like garbage in the bowler shirt, trying to make it his "thing". The Factory is the absolute shits - Get Ogogo away from that ASAP. I don't mind any of the members individually for the most part either.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Twitter loved this:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402353223743193088*


----------



## Aedubya

Dani Jordyn back on Elevation this week

Thought she was away to WWE?


----------



## ProjectGargano

Aedubya said:


> Dani Jordyn back on Elevation this week
> 
> Thought she was away to WWE?


She did a try out, maybe didn´t got selected. She will job to Julia Hart...what a waste.


----------



## 3venflow

Elevation tomorrow has:


Eddie Kingston & Penta El Zero Miedo vs. Arik Cannon & Kevin Blackwood
Angelico vs. Mike Sydal
Private Party vs. Dean Alexander & Carlie Bravo
Scorpio Sky vs. Alex Reynolds
QT Marshall & Aaron Solow vs. Deonn Rusman & Joe Keys
Nyla Rose vs. Megan Bayne
Jason Hotch vs. Wardlow
Shawn Spears vs. Falco
Dustin Rhodes & Lee Johnson vs. VSK & Travis Titan
Dani Jordyn vs. Julia Hart
Orange Cassidy vs. Cameron Cole

And this...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404145318292344833
Good to see Wardlow and Spears getting some match time, but can't say there is much that interests me on the show.


----------



## Geeee

Kind of a weak episode of Elevation but the finish to Wardlow vs Jason Hotch was amazing and it was the first match


----------



## ProjectGargano

Geeee said:


> Kind of a weak episode of Elevation but the finish to Wardlow vs Jason Hotch was amazing and it was the first match


Yes, i agree with you about this episode. Jason Hotch (his match against Dante was brutal) and Deonn Rusman are 2 enhancement guys to keep giving oportunities.


----------



## MaseMan

Has Wardlow's music always been this mellow? Kind of an odd choice for the character, honestly.


----------



## rbl85

MaseMan said:


> Has Wardlow's music always been this mellow? Kind of an odd choice for the character, honestly.


It's the pinnacle music


----------



## MaseMan

rbl85 said:


> It's the pinnacle music


Ah, that's right. Kind of stupid though. They should only be using that for group or tag team settings.

This was probably the worst episode of Elevation so far. No real compelling reasons to watch this one. TH2 vs Sydals feud could be decent, I guess. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle

Julia hart has a lot of potential for mine obviously shes not great in the ring right now but she has the look all top companies want.

hopefully they already have her on some sort of development deal


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404579316873281541
Also...

Ironbeast on Dark! Shane Mercer is one of the most overlooked guys on the indies, I think he could surprise some people. His tag partner KTB isn't bad either.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404629968030769152


----------



## 3venflow

Wardlow is on standard Dark as well. He'll have wrestled two matches in two nights after three matches all year, so it's good they are finally letting him work.


Tay Conti vs Willow Nightingale
Colt Cabana & 5 vs The Acclaimed
Evil Uno & Stu Grayson vs Shane Mercer & KTB
Dante Martin vs Sonny Kiss
KiLynn King vs Valentina Rossi
Dillon McQueen vs Cezar Bononi
Chaos Project vs Gunn Club (Billy and Colton)
Nyla Rose vs Charlette Renegade
Frankie Kazarian vs Jake Tucker
Wardlow vs Chandler Hopkins


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Wardlow is on standard Dark as well. He'll have wrestled two matches in two nights after three matches all year, so it's good they are finally letting him work.
> 
> 
> Tay Conti vs Willow Nightingale
> Colt Cabana & 5 vs The Acclaimed
> Evil Uno & Stu Grayson vs Shane Mercer & KTB
> Dante Martin vs Sonny Kiss
> KiLynn King vs Valentina Rossi
> Dillon McQueen vs Cezar Bononi
> Chaos Project vs Gunn Club (Billy and Colton)
> Nyla Rose vs Charlette Renegade
> Frankie Kazarian vs Jake Tucker
> Wardlow vs Chandler Hopkins


Valentina Rossi? lol


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404579316873281541
> Also...
> 
> Ironbeast on Dark! Shane Mercer is one of the most overlooked guys on the indies, I think he could surprise some people. His tag partner KTB isn't bad either.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404629968030769152


That bump/sell on the Wardlow finisher should get the kid signed. Assuming he wasn't knocked out as the knee seemed to connect to his head. But the way he's seemingly hooking his toes to stay hung up on the ropes makes me think it was a planned sell.


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> That bump/sell on the Wardlow finisher should get the kid signed. Assuming he wasn't knocked out as the knee seemed to connect to his head. But the way he's seemingly hooking his toes to stay hung up on the ropes makes me think it was a planned sell.


Did you saw his fight against Dante? It was amazing. The guy is really good.


----------



## RiverFenix

ProjectGargano said:


> Did you saw his fight against Dante? It was amazing. The guy is really good.


I haven't. I'll check it out. I thought you meant it was bad when you said it was "brutal" earlier.


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I haven't. I'll check it out. I thought you meant it was bad when you said it was "brutal" earlier.


It was in a good way


----------



## DammitChrist

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> That bump/sell on the Wardlow finisher should get the kid signed. Assuming he wasn't knocked out as the knee seemed to connect to his head. But the way he's seemingly hooking his toes to stay hung up on the ropes makes me think it was a planned sell.


That bump he took last night on Elevation was nasty! I actually thought he might've been knocked out for real 😂


----------



## mazzah20

What's the point of doing that spot on Elevation? If you are gonna get the guy to do that, atleast put it on Dynamite and get more people to see it with a live crowd reacting.


----------



## ProjectGargano

mazzah20 said:


> What's the point of doing that spot on Elevation? If you are gonna get the guy to do that, atleast put it on Dynamite and get more people to see it with a live crowd reacting.


Putting over Wardlow seems a valid reason. They only have 2 hours per week and can´t put everything on Dynamite.


----------



## Geeee

Man Dante Martin is so good. Probably gave Sonny Kiss his best ever match


----------



## 3venflow

What a sell by Sonny.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405035614999883776


----------



## Aedubya

So that's SCU completely finished then?
Kaz new music/entrance


----------



## RiverFenix

Aedubya said:


> So that's SCU completely finished then?
> Kaz new music/entrance


That was the stipulation and AEW plans on enforcing/abiding by stipulations. Kazarian is a good midcard hand but not feeling the Elite Hunter gimmick really. I guess it could be good for a decent television Omega vs Kazarian match.


----------



## Aedubya

The send off for CD was appalling
He was deserving of similar (a lot less scale obviously) to the Jericho career celebration

Maybe means he's not done yet.......

- yeah they haven't convinced with Kaz as 'elite hunter' yet, have him randomly appear on Impact to screw over Good Bros would work -


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> What a sell by Sonny.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1405035614999883776


This move looks crazy but when you think about it, this is just a standing version of the flipping neckbreaker move Mr. Perfect used to do.


----------



## RiverFenix

Geeee said:


> This move looks crazy but when you think about it, this is just a standing version of the flipping neckbreaker move Mr. Perfect used to do.


I think the Dante Martin finisher was supposed to be a flipping stunner.


----------



## 3venflow

Plans going forward:


Elevation will be taped before Dynamite on the road instead of Dark, and will feature fewer matches.
Tony Khan is going to procure a new location to film both Dark and other content. It'll continue to focus on development.

So... it sounds like Dark and Dark: Elevation will be further distinguished from one another soon, which is a good thing. As is the shorter Elevation as fans don't want to sit through 14 matches before Dynamite. I'm guessing Dark will be taped at a small, intimate type location.





__





EXCLUSIVE: HOW AEW WILL BREAK DOWN TV TAPINGS GOING FORWARD, THE ACT 'WWE PUT PRESSURE ON' TONY KHAN TO SIGN | PWInsider.com







www.pwinsider.com


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> Plans going forward:
> 
> 
> Elevation will be taped before Dynamite on the road instead of Dark, and will feature fewer matches.
> Tony Khan is going to procure a new location to film both Dark and other content. It'll continue to focus on development.
> 
> So... it sounds like Dark and Dark: Elevation will be further distinguished from one another soon, which is a good thing. As is the shorter Elevation as fans don't want to sit through 14 matches before Dynamite. I'm guessing Dark will be taped at a small, intimate type location.
> 
> Tony didn't specify exactly how Rampage will work in terms of where/when it'll be taped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: HOW AEW WILL BREAK DOWN TV TAPINGS GOING FORWARD, THE ACT 'WWE PUT PRESSURE ON' TONY KHAN TO SIGN | PWInsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pwinsider.com


Full Sail University??

Really though, probably will buy somewhere near Norcross GA (ie near Nightmare Factory location). Have a NF card every couple of weeks to get the developmentals in-ring time and have 4-5 AEW wrestlers go down to help fill the place and tape them for DARK.

Rampage should be taped with Dynamite and Elevation except for PPV and TNT special weekends when it could be taped live from that weekend special venue on the Friday. Rampage is a one hour show, only be about three matches along with canned promos, vignettes and pre-taped interview segments and the like.

I could see it taped on a "closed set" during the day before fans are let in for Dynamite/Elevation taping to prevent spoilers.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

tay is the best 💪 😉 

liking sky and page's build up atm and the men of the year gimmick.


----------



## Shock Street

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> That was the stipulation and AEW plans on enforcing/abiding by stipulations. Kazarian is a good midcard hand but not feeling the Elite Hunter gimmick really. I guess it could be good for a decent television Omega vs Kazarian match.


I really dig the concept of Frankie constantly trying to get revenge, it just doesn't hit as hard as it could because:

A) Most matches have interference in AEW at this point
B) He doesn't appear as consistently as you'd think, he should be constantly hit and running the Elite but there are many matches since this gimmick started where he doesn't appear
C) Kaz broke up SCU, not The Bucks. That just happened to be the match they lost, but it was Frankies stip.

I still like it a lot, love me a good revenge, but there's room for improvement for sure.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406284387914850308
Robo the Punjabi Lion has seemingly rebranded/renamed himself Jora Johl - not sure if that's his government name or a new gimmicked name, but either way I think it's an improvement.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406315845148622854
Bums R Us is long time indie wrestlers Milo Beasley and Ray Beez. Not even sure how active the former has been lately. Both have wrestled over 20 years each.


----------



## 3venflow

FTR vs. West Coast Wrecking Crew is the match that stands out for me. Could be good.

West Coast Wrecking Crew are also in the NJPW Strong tag team tournament coming up which has some familiar faces and looks pretty good. Also sees the Good Brothers' first return to New Japan since 2016.


----------



## Aedubya

Is this tournament held in Japan?


----------



## 3venflow

@Aedubya Nope, it's part of their NJPW Strong brand which is exclusively in the US.

If you like no-bullshit wrestling, I recommend NJPW Strong. It's really good and improving. I'd like AEW to follow its format of less is more with the Dark shows.


----------



## ProjectGargano

AEW will tape 4 hours of Dark before Dynamite on June 26th. So, we will see the crowd tired like the last live show.


----------



## RiverFenix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406346044330414082


----------



## JBLGOAT

Why is Cezar Bononi losing two in a row?

AEW needs more lowercard/gatekeepers/journeymen(people between 1-50% win percentage). The only people that really fulfill the role now that aren't injured are:

*every male in the dark order other than Stu Grayson and Evil Uno
*Angelico/Jack Evans although Angelico has been doing better lately
*Joey Janela/Sonny Kiss
*Chaos Project
*Aaron Solow
*Lee Johnson
*Marko Stunt
*Michael Nakazawa
*Mike Sydal
*Peter Avalon

There's not a lot of bridge between the uppercard and the jobbers. AEW has an atrocious amount of dark matches. They can build an undercard.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Jora Johl aka Robo seems to be signed, looking at what happened in this week Elevation.


----------



## RiverFenix

ProjectGargano said:


> Jora Johl aka Robo seems to be signed, looking at what happened in this week Elevation.


Meh. Hope it's just a developmental type deal because he's never impressed.


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Meh. Hope it's just a developmental type deal because he's never impressed.


I mean, AEW is trying to expand to India and the guy could be used to that. Guys like him, Chandler Hopkins (he and Ashley Damboise are appearing on this week Dark poster) or Jason Hotch are guys that could be signed to development deals and slowly becoming part of their undercard division. They have the potential.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

the homeless tag team were terrible lol. pillman looked legit angry/like they had messed up the finish.

Johl maybe could be a sympathetic character with HFO bossing him about. but i havent seen enough of him to know if this is good that he's (probably) getting more screen time.

jade still needs quite some time before they put her in the title picture.


----------



## Aedubya

3venflow said:


> FTR vs. West Coast Wrecking Crew is the match that stands out for me. Could be good.
> 
> West Coast Wrecking Crew are also in the NJPW Strong tag team tournament coming up which has some familiar faces and looks pretty good. Also sees the Good Brothers' first return to New Japan since 2016.
> 
> View attachment 103218


Yeah Isaacs & Nelson impressed


----------



## Aedubya

What was Pullman Jr's problem at the end of that match? He was having a strop and barely raised hand in victory

Julia Hart did well to continue on all smiley and waving


----------



## 3venflow

Haven't watched tonight's Dark, but thought Pillman cut a pretty nice babyface promo. Quite old school and textbook, but delivered well.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407474228383846400


----------



## Prosper

Pretty nice promo from Pillman Jr. there. The Varisty Blondes definitely work as a trio and given their reactions at DON, it seems like they're getting over nicely.


----------



## CM Buck

Can someone explain why ricky sprinted from cage like he owed him money? Did I miss something during the match?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> Can someone explain why ricky sprinted from cage like he owed him money? Did I miss something during the match?


they already had one altercation on Dynamite

he feared another?


----------



## DammitChrist

Firefromthegods said:


> Can someone explain why ricky sprinted from cage like he owed him money? Did I miss something during the match?


Ricky Starks is also still recovering from an injured neck too.


----------



## Aedubya

Looked like Josh Koscheck in the crowd - on the heel side during Garrison v Stunt


----------



## ProjectGargano

I heard Wheeler Yuta was on Dark with Karl Anderson to promote NJPW tag tournament. Maybe they had a match?


----------



## 3venflow

Anderson is on Elevation!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408910064392544256
Riho, Thunder Rosa, Brock Anderson also in matches.

Looks like quite a few fans turned up early to watch it too.


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Anderson is on Elevation!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408910064392544256
> Riho, Thunder Rosa, Brock Anderson also in matches.


Yes, it was against Wheeler Yuta from ROH. Nice.


----------



## 3venflow

Did he actually wrestle Yuta then? If so, that is great. Yuta is a very good young and creative technical wrestler.


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Did he actually wrestle Yuta then? If so, that is great. Yuta is a very good young and creative technical wrestler.


Yes, in that video you can see Yuta with his mask.


----------



## 3venflow

Elevation tomorrow has:


Valentina Rossi vs. Penelope Ford
Hikaru Shida vs. Reka Tehaka
Riho vs. KiLynn King
Thunder Rosa vs. Katalina Perez
The Acclaimed vs. PB Smooth & Matt Justice
Varsity Blonds vs. Jake Logan & Aaron Rourke
Dustin Rhodes, Lee Johnson & Brock Anderson vs. Justin Corino, Liam Gray & Adrian Alanis
Gunn Club vs. JD Drake & Ryan Nemeth
Wheeler YUTA vs. Karl Anderson
Serpentico vs. Brian Cage
Chuck Taylor vs. The Blade
Matt Hardy & Private Party vs. Dark Order (Cabana, Reynolds & Angels)
Penta El Zero Miedo & Eddie Kingston vs. TH2

This looks like a pretty fun card. Anderson vs. YUTA is very much a Forbidden Door match as it's IMPACT vs. NJPW Strong/ROH basically (though he's technically freelance). Stylistically, YUTA is quite unique to AEW and I'd really like to see him face Angelico.


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Elevation tomorrow has:
> 
> 
> Valentina Rossi vs. Penelope Ford
> Hikaru Shida vs. Reka Tehaka
> Riho vs. KiLynn King
> Thunder Rosa vs. Katalina Perez
> The Acclaimed vs. PB Smooth & Matt Justice
> Varsity Blonds vs. Jake Logan & Aaron Rourke
> Dustin Rhodes, Lee Johnson & Brock Anderson vs. Justin Corino, Liam Gray & Adrian Alanis
> Gunn Club vs. JD Drake & Ryan Nemeth
> Wheeler YUTA vs. Karl Anderson
> Serpentico vs. Brian Cage
> Chuck Taylor vs. The Blade
> Matt Hardy & Private Party vs. Dark Order (Cabana, Reynolds & Angels)
> Penta El Zero Miedo & Eddie Kingston vs. TH2
> 
> This looks like a pretty fun card. Anderson vs. YUTA is very much a Forbidden Door match as it's IMPACT vs. NJPW Strong/ROH basically (though he's technically freelance). Stylistically, YUTA is quite unique to AEW and I'd really like to see him face Angelico.
> 
> View attachment 103612


Valentina Rossi and Ashley D'Amboise should get a development deal. Both have a great look and are very athletic.


----------



## Aedubya

D'Amboise is beautiful too, what a body


----------



## Chan Hung

Random but i just saw the beginning of that video and wasn't sure who that guy was, but it's Penta with no face paint, he looks different, than what i would have imagined him to be.


----------



## Aedubya

What minute does penta appear?


----------



## Geeee

Was an entertaining episode of Elevation IMO. Penta had the crowd fired up


----------



## RiverFenix

Chan Hung said:


> Random but i just saw the beginning of that video and wasn't sure who that guy was, but it's Penta with no face paint, he looks different, than what i would have imagined him to be.


Yeah, he probably shouldn't do that ever again.


----------



## Aedubya

Aedubya said:


> What was Pullman Jr's problem at the end of that match? He was having a strop and barely raised hand in victory
> 
> Julia Hart did well to continue on all smiley and waving


Anyone know?


----------



## Aedubya

Very good show tonight


----------



## Geeee

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Yeah, he probably shouldn't do that ever again.


He said "other channel" maybe he was talking about Impact. I think they're still on a channel


----------



## ProjectGargano

Hyan and Holidead are on AEW Dark tonight.


----------



## 3venflow

So they finally book Holidead, Thunder Rosa's long-time tag partner. She's an interesting character.

Can't say I know much about Hyan.

JD Drake vs. Kazarian looks like a good match.

Hobbs vs. Marko Stunt is... something.

Wardlow is also on the card, facing Baron Black.

Seems that The Blade is getting a singles mini-push, having beaten Chuck Taylor on Elevation and facing Sonny Kiss on Dark.


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> So they finally book Holidead, Thunder Rosa's long-time tag partner. She's an interesting character.
> 
> Can't say I know much about Hyan.
> 
> JD Drake vs. Kazarian looks like a good match.
> 
> Hobbs vs. Marko Stunt is... something.
> 
> Wardlow is also on the card, facing Baron Black.


It will be 15 matches, they already unveiled all of them on Instagram 😉


----------



## El Hammerstone

3venflow said:


> Can't say I know much about Hyan.


Hyan is good, and certainly the type of signing I'd make for my women's division. For that matter, if any of the other ROH women like Rok-C (only 19 years old), Trish Adora, or Max the Impaler (great look) fall through the cracks like Hyan has, I'd look into them as well.


----------



## Geeee

So I was watching Sammy Guevara's vlog and it seems like possibly Dark regulars Fuego Del Sol, KiLynn King and Baron Black are not coming on the road with AEW.

Seems like there will be a real refresh of Dark and Elevation going forward


----------



## Aedubya

Butcher badly injured then?
Hasn't been on in ages


----------



## 3venflow

@Aedubya By the sounds of it, Butcher is about ready to return to action. But he has been injured.


----------



## El Hammerstone

God, why the hell did they have to put Hyan against Abadon of all people? She didn't even have a chance to show anything.


----------



## ProjectGargano

I mean, they should give the "high profile indie talent" matches with someone who gives them time to wrestle. 
Squashing Hyan and Holidead isn't smart. Give Hyan to Tay Conti and Holidead to Penelope Ford, for example.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Geeee said:


> So I was watching Sammy Guevara's vlog and it seems like possibly Dark regulars Fuego Del Sol, KiLynn King and Baron Black are not coming on the road with AEW.
> 
> Seems like there will be a real refresh of Dark and Elevation going forward


Well they will likely just be on DARK then because only Elevation will be filmed before Dynamite. DARK will be shot in a permanent venue in Florida likely but TK is still looking for the venue. So basically non travelers will be on DARK along with more local talent.


----------



## Aedubya

Peter Avalon excellent again, gives off Jimmy Hart vibes in his current role - a funny non annoying version though


----------



## Geeee

Aedubya said:


> Peter Avalon excellent again, gives off Jimmy Hart vibes in his current role - a funny non annoying version though


I know AEW primarily likes to use legends as managers but honestly, Peter Avalon as a manager is a main event act


----------



## CM Buck

I was kinda hoping that with crowds back we would get the original dark format of 3 matches.


----------



## Gwi1890

Fast the becoming Dark Order vs HFO show


----------



## ProjectGargano

6 matches tapped for Elevation before Dynamite:

Thunder Rosa vs Leyla Grey
Scorpio Sky vs Marcus Kross (ex- Griff Garrisson partner in the indies)
Hikaru Shida vs Dani Jordyn
Angelico vs Orange Cassidy
Serena Deeb vs Tesha Price
Dante Martin vs Serpentico

I guess this will be the new format of Elevation, with less matches and all taped in the hour before Dynamite.


----------



## Geeee

ProjectGargano said:


> 6 matches tapped for Elevation before Dynamite:
> 
> Thunder Rosa vs Leyla Grey
> Scorpio Sky vs Marcus Kross (ex- Griff Garrisson partner in the indies)
> Hikaru Shida vs Dani Jordyn
> Angelico vs Orange Cassidy
> Serena Deeb vs Tesha Price
> Dante Martin vs Serpentico
> 
> I guess this will be the new format of Elevation, with less matches and all taped in the hour before Dynamite.


So, Thunder Rosa, Hikaru Shida and Serena Deeb were all there and we watched a Vickie Guerrero match...


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

tay dancing with the ref  💃

enjoying QT more and more tbh


----------



## RiverFenix

Geeee said:


> So, Thunder Rosa, Hikaru Shida and Serena Deeb were all there and we watched a Vickie Guerrero match...


Is Dark filmed in front of empty arena post Dynamite? Maybe they worked matches there.


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Is Dark filmed in front of empty arena post Dynamite? Maybe they worked matches there.


Elevation was before Dynamite with public. Dark is after Dynamite in an empty arena i think! Rosa, Shuda and Deeb where on Elevation.


----------



## rbl85

Deeb is by far the best woman in AEW


----------



## DammitChrist

Wow, Elevation is already over!!

Hopefully, their future episodes continue not to take too much time to watch; but yet they're able to deliver some fun segments, promos, and matches throughout these shows from here on out!

Anyway, Serena Deeb is a beast in the ring, and I love how she's embracing her intensity/aggressiveness as a heel once that bell rings 

Hikaru Shida vs Dani Jordyn was my personal MOTN from this Elevation episode.

I'm also surprised by how over Sonny Kiss was with that crowd here :nice

For the record, they JUST announced a Waiting Room segment by Britt Baker tomorrow night on AEW Dark with Sonny Kiss and Joey Janela as her guests. 

This will be Britt's 1st time hosting a Waiting Room segment since she won the AEW Women's World title!


----------



## 3venflow

43 minute show this week. There is definitely going to be a trend of shorter shows because they can't burn out fans before Dynamites with marathon Dark/Elevation tapings.



rbl85 said:


> Deeb is by far the best woman in AEW


One of the top few in America purely from an in-ring perspective. Mickie James called her the best in the business the other day. Give her a fixed persona, preferably the bitchy veteran heel, and they could really push her. She's waaay better than the Barbie dolls like Penelope and Bunny.

For the time being, Elevation is the place to watch decent matches from the AEW's women's division because Dynamite hasn't had a really good women's match on it since Serena vs. Red Velvet in mid-May.


----------



## RiverFenix

I like Serena Deeb as the female Dean Malenko.  The woman of 1000 holds and the Ice Woman would both be worth trademarking. She's so bloody bland, but so bloody good in-ring.


----------



## Prosper

I agree with everyone's sentiments regarding Serena Deeb. She's easily one of the top 5 female talents in the industry right now.

My personal rankings (as far as in-ring work amongst active female talents) in order would be:

1.) Thunder Rosa
2.) Sasha Banks
3.) Serena Deeb
4.) Io Shirai
5.) Tay Conti


----------



## 3venflow

AEW Dark has 17 matches tonight, including another bout for Wheeler Yuta. Looks like Bear Bronson will finally get a W... and maybe Fuego?

Wheeler Yuta vs Ryan Nemeth

Will Allday, Jason Hotch, Chandler Hopkins, and Dean Alexander vs Colt Cabana, Alex Reynolds, 10, and Alan 5 Angels

Ashley Vox vs Red Velvet

Baron Black and Ryzin vs Fuego Del Sol and Marko Stunt

Big Trouble Bishop vs Bear Bronson

Carlie Bravo vs Matt Sydal

Chad Lennex and Zachariah vs Brian Pillman Jr. and Griff Garrison

Luther and Serpentico vs Penta El Zero Miedo and Eddie Kingston

Hunter Knott and Rosario Grillo vs Shawn Spears and Wardlow

Jack Evans vs Mike Sydal

Killyn King vs Tay Conti

Natalia Markova vs Abadon

Prince Kai vs Angelico

Ryan Mantell vs Lance Archer

Terell and Terrence Hughes vs QT Marshall and Aaron Solow

Tre Lemar vs The Blade

Viva Van vs Kris Statlander


----------



## RiverFenix

Seems like one last pay day for the Daily's Place regular jobbers before AEW hits the road and will use DARK to scout local indie talents. 

A lot of NF talent booked this week. 

Tre LaMar is trained by Johnny Gargano. Intrested to see him work vs The Blade. 

I'd rather Fuego lose this week on his way out TBH. If they were going to give him a win it should have been in a singles match. I wonder if this match is set-up on Sammy Vlog or something as these four were all regulars there to varying degrees.


----------



## DinoBravo

It's nice to see Shida back again. So far the Thunder Rosa and Scorpio Sky squashes were okay.


----------



## DinoBravo

Orange Cassidy vs. Angelico was fun. Deeb is a monster.


----------



## ProjectGargano

DinoBravo said:


> Orange Cassidy vs. Angelico was fun. Deeb is a monster.


A monster? I could think of better words to describe her.


----------



## Geeee

I loved the finish to the Deeb match, where she hit The Deeb-tox and then shook her opponent's arm to wake her up, so she could put her in The Serenity Lock. Love it when the talent disrespects the jobbers LOL


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm annoyed that they're using Britt as Dark bait. I don't want to sit through 14 jobber matches for one entertaining segment.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412693973236289538
*Edit: At least most of the segment was uploaded on Twitter, but they didn't even add her intro 🤦

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412552943010828294*


----------



## ProjectGargano

The Legit DMD said:


> *I'm annoyed that they're using Brit as Dark bait. I don't want to sit through 14 jobber matches for one entertaining segment.*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412693973236289538
> *Edit: thank goodness the full segment was uploaded on Twitter.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412552943010828294*


In YouTube you can advance directly to the moment that you wanna see. You don't have to be annoyed because of it.


----------



## CM Buck

The Legit DMD said:


> *I'm annoyed that they're using Britt as Dark bait. I don't want to sit through 14 jobber matches for one entertaining segment.*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412693973236289538
> *Edit: At least most of the segment was uploaded on Twitter, but they didn't even add her intro 🤦
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412552943010828294*


First world problems lol


----------



## 3venflow




----------



## DammitChrist

Last night is probably going to be the last time that AEW Dark (or Elevation) will be 2 hours anyway.


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> View attachment 103962


Looks like Hangman at a quick glance.


----------



## 3venflow

Elevation card taped before Dynamite:

1. Thunder Rosa vs. Dreamgirl Ellie
2. Riho vs. Amber Nova
3. Fuego del Sol vs. Matt Hardy
4. Baron Black vs. Powerhouse Hobbs
5. KiLynn King vs. Yuka Sakazaki
6. Leyla Hirsch vs Kelsey Heather
7. Billy Gunn, Colton Gunn & The Varsity Blonds vs. The Acclaimed & Chaos Project

Plus in-ring angles involving Team Taz, Varsity Blonds and The Acclaimed.


----------



## RiverFenix

Fuego, Baron Black and KiLynn King were all "written off" on the Sammy Vlog. Well I guess not in that Cody couldn't give up on the Friend Olympics. I wonder if Leyla Hirsch was injured as she hasn't been around for a bit.


----------



## Aedubya

Alot of debuts this week
Disappointed in the lack of D'Amboise


----------



## Boxingfan

Delete


----------



## ProjectGargano

Aedubya said:


> Alot of debuts this week
> Disappointed in the lack of D'Amboise


Only one debut. Kelsey Heather i think.


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Elevation card taped before Dynamite:
> 
> 1. Thunder Rosa vs. Dreamgirl Ellie
> 2. Riho vs. Amber Nova
> 3. Fuego del Sol vs. Matt Hardy
> 4. Baron Black vs. Powerhouse Hobbs
> 5. KiLynn King vs. Yuka Sakazaki
> 6. Leyla Hirsch vs Kelsey Heather
> 7. Billy Gunn, Colton Gunn & The Varsity Blonds vs. The Acclaimed & Chaos Project
> 
> Plus in-ring angles involving Team Taz, Varsity Blonds and The Acclaimed.


They are tapping more after Dynamite:
8. Red Velvet vs Leyla Grey
9. Brian Cage vs Alan Angels


----------



## RiverFenix

ProjectGargano said:


> They are tapping more after Dynamite:
> 8. Red Velvet vs Leyla Grey


I think pre-Dynamite is Elevation and post is DARK. It would be tough to go from Dynamite main event into DARK matches though.


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think pre-Dynamite is Elevation and post is DARK. It would be tough to go from Dynamite main event into DARK matches though.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412956963177119753
This guy is on the show and giving scoops, i am guiding by what he said.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Is Dark filmed in front of empty arena post Dynamite? Maybe they worked matches there.


TK was looking at getting a new venue to tape DARK while Dynamite went on the road. Nothing was reported of him finding a place yet though.


----------



## ProjectGargano

9. Brian Cage vs Alan Angels
10. Scorpio Sky vs Shawn Dean
11. Tay Conti in action
12. Jungle Boy vs Lee Johnson
13. Private Party and Jora Johl vs Chuckie T, OC and Wheeler Yuta
14. Hikaru Shida vs Julia Hart
15. Darby Allin vs Angelico


----------



## Aedubya

ProjectGargano said:


> Only one debut. Kelsey Heather i think.


There was at least 3


----------



## Prosper

Will be good to see Red Velvet and Tay Conti in action this week.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Danny Limelight signed a multi year contract with MLW. They are making a very talented roster.


----------



## 3venflow

He's a good signing for MLW and looks like he'll be in Konnan's new version of LAX. I guess AEW didn't make an offer and I get why, because they have so many under contract. That said, Limelight was better than many of AEW's regular jobbers like Stunt and Kiss and him v. Takeshita is a contender for best Dark match of the year.


----------



## RiverFenix

Limelight was solid enough in-ring, but his "Radioactive Papi" monicker and dancing was cringy. Hopefully he drops both and is more serious as part of MLW's LAX.


----------



## 3venflow

@DetroitRiverPhx He's going by the name Rivera in MLW so I guess he will drop that nickname. I posted a few times that he could have been an original masked character for AEW to cover for his vanilla-ish look, but that doesn't seem to be a route the company is taking (most guys come in as they are, very few original gimmicks).


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> @DetroitRiverPhx He's going by the name Rivera in MLW so I guess he will drop that nickname. I posted a few times that he could have been an original masked character for AEW to cover for his vanilla-ish look, but that doesn't seem to be a route the company is taking (most guys come in as they are, very few original gimmicks).


Sean Ross Sapp said that TK let him go but didn't closes the door to a possible future return, whatever that means.


----------



## 3venflow

Tonight's Elevation card.


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Tonight's Elevation card.
> 
> View attachment 104156


I wonder why the Wheeler Yuta match wasn´t announced. Nice card btw.


----------



## JBLGOAT

3venflow said:


> Tonight's Elevation card.
> 
> View attachment 104156


Woah two matches where the outcome isn’t certain the yuka match and the Gunn club match.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

ProjectGargano said:


> Danny Limelight signed a multi year contract with MLW. They are making a very talented roster.


I think aew missed on him

He had a few banger matches on elevation. He did have a few botchy matches but when he's dialed in hes fucking awesome......this sucks.


----------



## Tell it like it is

This feels like Yuka week! Yuka today and Yuka on Dynamite.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I guess they are "sending Jade to Hollywood" as a way to keep her away from Britt.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414737085144072192*


----------



## ProjectGargano

Wheeler Yuta will be Trent substitute while he is injured. He is getting a push with Chuckie T and OC.


----------



## Martyn

I really enjoyed that Elevation show. It has a completely different feel with the crowd. The crowd got their moneys worth with so much content.


----------



## Ayres

Tonight was probably the best Elevation I have seen, not sure if it was just the fans but it was definitely entertaining.


----------



## Ayres

Martyn said:


> I really enjoyed that Elevation show. It has a completely different feel with the crowd. The crowd got their moneys worth with so much content.


100% agree


----------



## Ayres

ProjectGargano said:


> They are tapping more after Dynamite:
> 8. Red Velvet vs Leyla Grey
> 9. Brian Cage vs Alan Angels


Layla Gray is a beautiful women!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Aedubya

Amber Nova has a very peachy derriere


----------



## ProjectGargano

Rickey Shane Page vs Dante Martin on this week's Dark. Jeeez


----------



## Randy Lahey

I wonder if Thunder Rosa being tied to NWA is what is preventing her from having a role on Dynamite?

She was red hot coming off the Britt Baker match then they simply dropped her. Tay Conti also hasn’t been on dynamite much lately either. It looked like they were building her up then she’s back on dark


----------



## 3venflow

Holy wow, Angelico vs. Wheeler Yuta on Dark tonight.


Dante Martin vs. Rickey Shane Page
Sahara Seven vs. Big Swole
Penelope Ford vs. Robyn Renegade
Diamante vs. Harlow O’Hara
Julia Hart vs. Madi Wrenkowski
Private Party vs. Joeasa & Deonn Rusman
Ethan Page vs. Moonshine Mantell
The Blade vs. Jake Tucker
Dark Order (Evil Uno & Stu Grayson) vs. Papadon & Sean Maluta
Brian Cage vs. Foxx Vinyer
Matt Hardy vs. Jah-C
Lee Johnson & Brock Anderson vs. Mark Davidson & Aaron Frye
The Acclaimed (Anthony Bowens & Max Caster) vs. Derek Pisaturo & Roman Rozell
Gunn Club (Billy & Colten Gunn) vs. The Wingmen (Cezar Bononi & JD Drake)
Ryan Nemeth vs. Marcus Kross
Frankie Kazarian vs. Austin Green (w/ The Diamond Sheik)
Angelico vs. Wheeler Yuta
Powerhouse Hobbs vs. Travis Titan


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414992937600143365
Austin Green is facing Kaz tonight. Green is a 6'4" 300lbs former amateur MMA fighter.

Ricky Shane Page and Wheeler Yuta are two guys that could get me to watch this week.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414992937600143365
> Austin Green is facing Kaz tonight. Green is a 6'4" 300lbs former amateur MMA fighter.
> 
> Ricky Shane Page and Wheeler Yuta are two guys that could get me to watch this week.


He is from Nightmare Factory! Only have some months of training.


----------



## Erik.

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414992937600143365
> Austin Green is facing Kaz tonight. Green is a 6'4" 300lbs former amateur MMA fighter.
> 
> Ricky Shane Page and Wheeler Yuta are two guys that could get me to watch this week.


He seems to be dressed as a member from Authors of Pain. 

Both of whom, I believe, are now free agents. One of which known for his MMA background.... 

Wonder if theres something there...


----------



## 3venflow

Wheeler Yuta vs. Angelico was a lovely main event for Dark. Not your every day AEW match for sure, as it was very mat-based between the two technicians. Angelico had much of the offense and looked great against a like-minded wrestler. Yuta has impressed me when I've seen him in ROH and NJPW Strong, and it seems that AEW are impressed by him too having given him a win over Nemeth, a Dark main event against Angelico, and next a Dynamite match against Sammy. His main drawback is he doesn't have much personality and can come across as dry if you're not into pure wrestling, but he's only 24 so can work on that.

Haven't watched anything else yet, but some people in the YouTube comments are speaking highly of the Dante vs. RSP match.


----------



## HangmanAEW

Austin Green is a big wrestler , I watched Dark Elevation and it's the best show so far, good to see crowds back in attendance and guess who was on Fuego Del sol!! But is this pretaped?? I hope AEW signs him even to a tier five contract as I see Brian Cage is facing buddy Murphy fka..... in August.


----------



## Aedubya

Copious amounts of debuts again tonight


----------



## Geeee

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I think aew missed on him
> 
> He had a few banger matches on elevation. He did have a few botchy matches but when he's dialed in hes fucking awesome......this sucks.


I think one of the purposes of Dark was to showcase indie wrestlers so they might get signed somewhere. So, I'm always happy when someone gets picked up anywhere. I'm surprised NWA hasn't picked up more of them because their roster is really dire


----------



## Aedubya

Erik. said:


> He seems to be dressed as a member from Authors of Pain.
> 
> Both of whom, I believe, are now free agents. One of which known for his MMA background....
> 
> Wonder if theres something there...


Never happening, QT hates them from his trials at WWE - too dangerous etc


----------



## Erik.

Aedubya said:


> Never happening, QT hates them from his trials at WWE - too dangerous etc


Ah, wasn't aware of that. 

Not sure QT has much of a say when it comes to who Tony Khan signs anyway - but i am sure things like that are taken into consideration for dressing room harmony and the like. 

Shame, as I quite liked AoP when I used to watch WWE (NXT) 5 or so years ago.


----------



## 3venflow

This kid is freakishly athletic. Immense potential.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415093684404621313
Top Flight have the endorsement of a tag legend too!

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415365937885237254*


----------



## ProjectGargano

They taped Dark instead of Elevation before Dynamite this time, this were the matches:

The Blade vs Moonshine Ryan Mantel
Kylinn King vs Thunder Rosa
Varsity Blondes / 5 and 10 vs The Acclaimed / Private Party
Abadon vs Promise Braxton
The Bunny vs Big Swole
Wardlow vs Chad Lennex
Dustin Rhodes vs Aaron Solow


----------



## HangmanAEW

Aedubya said:


> Copious amounts of debuts again tonight


Might be tapings from last week or is it precorded if so I want a recount!!


----------



## Aedubya

Jade Cargill must be injured, hasn't been 'competing in-ring' in a long time


----------



## rbl85

Aedubya said:


> Jade Cargill must be injured, hasn't been 'competing in-ring' in a long time


If she compete too much they will have to do her vs Baker way too soon.


----------



## RiverFenix

Cargill is green as goose shit.


----------



## 3venflow

Very cool to see a luchadora make an appearance in AEW. Masked women are quite rare on American soil.




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417264536214720585


----------



## 3venflow

Dante Martin 🔥


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417275321980788739

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417275760197488641

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417276114792325121


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

maybe teasing a gunn club turn with that finish (although it was kind of botched so just made johnson look lame for not kicking out)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Watched elevation for the first time in ages

geez, the crowd is hot for what is basically ’Velocity’

gotta love AEW fans


----------



## $Dolladrew$

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Watched elevation for the first time in ages
> 
> geez, the crowd is hot for what is basically ’Velocity’
> 
> gotta love AEW fans


It's because people who watch DARK and elevation get attached to the weekly jobbers so they have attachment to almost everyone lol.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417632761385525248

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

AEW C show heat.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417622849758679043


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Aedubya

Anyone else think that was a dildo that The Acclaimed had for Julia?

I don't know what all that Paris talk was about either


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> AEW C show heat.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417622849758679043


she better put pen to paper

she is so far above the nwa now its not even funny


----------



## ShadowCounter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> she better put pen to paper
> 
> she is so far above the nwa now its not even funny


Didn't her husband say they were counting the days until January when they are signing with AEW?


----------



## 3venflow

Matches taped for Dark and Elevation last night included...


Chuck Taylor vs. PAC
Luchasaurus vs. Jora Johl
Angelico vs. Marko Stunt
Jungle Boy vs. Marq Quen
Fuego del Sol vs. Scorpio Sky
Lucha Brothers vs. 5 & 10 (Fenix's return match)
Wardlow vs. Bear Bronson
Yuka Sakazaki vs. Amber Nova
Diamante vs. Big Swole
Tay Conti & Kris Statlander vs. The Bunny & Madi Wrenkowski
Dante Martin & Varsity Blonds vs. Ryan Nemeth & The Acclaimed

Some pretty solid matches for the minor shows. Taylor vs. PAC or JB vs. Quen could easily have been on Dynamite.


----------



## JBLGOAT

Only three of those matches involve jobber matchups. Good sign


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> Matches taped for Dark and Elevation last night included...
> 
> 
> Chuck Taylor vs. PAC
> Luchasaurus vs. Jora Johl
> Angelico vs. Marko Stunt
> Jungle Boy vs. Marq Quen
> Fuego del Sol vs. Scorpio Sky
> Lucha Brothers vs. 5 & 10 (Fenix's return match)
> Wardlow vs. Bear Bronson
> Yuka Sakazaki vs. Amber Nova
> Diamante vs. Big Swole
> Tay Conti & Kris Statlander vs. The Bunny & Madi Wrenkowski
> Dante Martin & Varsity Blonds vs. Ryan Nemeth & The Acclaimed
> 
> Some pretty solid matches for the minor shows. Taylor vs. PAC or JB vs. Quen could easily have been on Dynamite.


I'd give Fuego the win here. He needs his 1-2-3 Kid upset eventually. Maybe wait to do it on Rampage or Dynamite though. But if Men of the Year need to move on from Allin, I wouldn't hate Dustin Rhodes/Fuego tag team vs Page/Sky undercard program.


----------



## Chan Hung

They should elevate this hot piece of ass on the main channel. Amber Nova


----------



## Geeee

Chan Hung said:


> They should elevate this hot piece of ass on the main channel. Amber Nova
> 
> View attachment 105153


Honestly, Amber Nova's doing some good heel work in this match. She needs to get rid of the goofy mechanic gimmick and she has potential.


----------



## Geeee

Eddie Kingston is doing commentary on this Dark and unsurprisingly he is great at it. I think he's the best guest commentary wrestler so far.


----------



## omaroo

Geeee said:


> Eddie Kingston is doing commentary on this Dark and unsurprisingly he is great at it. I think he's the best guest commentary wrestler so far.


The guy is awesome full stop. 

Guy can do everything and such a likeable guy. 

Personally want him to win some sort of title in AEW at some point.


----------



## 3venflow

When that music hits, be afraid.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419815044783611906


----------



## Asuka842

Tay Conti and Kris Statlander were a really fun team. They were like two fun loving goofballs, who will also murder you in the ring once the bell rings.

Get them on Dynamite more.


----------



## MaseMan

I know a lot of people don't like Yuka, but I think she's a perfectly fine babyface and good worker. She needs to ditch the goofy genie attire, though.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

lee johnson's head on that cannonball tho 😬


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420159565014896641
Sonny Kiss and Joey Janela seem to have overcome their marital difficulties and have put the Young Bucks on notice  

It's AEW Dark #100 next week so maybe they will do some special matches.


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420168773387042818
Holy shit. What a dive.


----------



## rbl85

Nice dive but he's lucky because he touch the turnbuckle


----------



## zorori

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> lee johnson's head on that cannonball tho 😬


That seemed to be a nasty double botch. He seemed to hurt himself on the move prior and was a bit wobbly, perhaps causing the "Spinal Tap Headbutt" against the mat. It really looked bad, I wondered if Miro was meant to do more after the match but they decided against it.


----------



## 3venflow

Taped for AEW Dark #100 after Dynamite.


The Wingmen vs. Orange Cassidy, Chuck Taylor & Wheeler Yuta
Diamanté vs. Leyla Hirsch
Varsity Blonds & The Sydals vs. Matt Hardy, The Blade & The Acclaimed
Jon Moxley vs. local talent
Madi Maxx vs. Hikaru Shida
Penelope Ford vs. Reka Tehaka
Shawn Dean & Fuego Del Sol vs. Shawn Spears & Wardlow
Lucha Brothers vs. Chaos Project
Dante Martin vs. Eddie Kingston
Jack Evans vs. PAC


----------



## Geeee

I'm pretty hype for Wingmen vs Best Friends ngl


----------



## RiverFenix

Dante Martin vs Eddie Kingston - want to take a little wind out of Martin's sails here?

Is Madi Maxx the former Madi Werenkowski(or whatever it was)?

Acclaimed teaming with Hardy and Blade rather than Private Party?


----------



## Aedubya

"local talent" is pretty good


----------



## JBLGOAT

There's not enough jobber matches on that card. Undercard like Chaos Project are starting to become jobbers(but still can't become true jobbers cause they always have those wins).


----------



## ProjectGargano

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Dante Martin vs Eddie Kingston - want to take a little wind out of Martin's sails here?
> 
> Is Madi Maxx the former Madi Werenkowski(or whatever it was)?
> 
> Acclaimed teaming with Hardy and Blade rather than Private Party?


No, it is a woman indie wrestler by Cagematch.


----------



## 3venflow

Elevation looks weak this week, probably as Dark is at its 100th episode so they wanted more effort into that.

Darby vs. Bronson is a good main event though.


Darby Allin (w/ Sting) vs. Bear Bronson (w/ Bear Boulder)
Dani Jordyn vs. Yuka Sakazaki
Lee Johnson (w/ Dustin Rhodes) vs. Marcus Kross
Red Velvet vs. Angelica Risk
Rosario Grillo & Hunter Knott vs. Aaron Solo & Nick Comoroto (w/ QT Marshall)


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Elevation looks weak this week, probably as Dark is at its 100th episode so they wanted more effort into that.
> 
> Darby vs. Bronson is a good main event though.
> 
> 
> Darby Allin (w/ Sting) vs. Bear Bronson (w/ Bear Boulder)
> Dani Jordyn vs. Yuka Sakazaki
> Lee Johnson (w/ Dustin Rhodes) vs. Marcus Kross
> Red Velvet vs. Angelica Risk
> Rosario Grillo & Hunter Knott vs. Aaron Solo & Nick Comoroto (w/ QT Marshall)


There will be a Kris Statlander vs Ashley D'Amboise too.
Only 6 matches this Elevation because this week Elevation was taped before Dynamite and Dark after.


----------



## RiverFenix

What was the name of the kid who did the young Scott Steiner tribute look.


----------



## Jamescaws

3venflow said:


> Red Velvet vs. Angelica Risk


_Red Velvet, ranked #5, started the show and pinned Angelica Risk

_


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Good elevation was only 45 mins and each match was pretty good.


----------



## Prosper

Glad that Red Velvet is racking wins again. Seems like Britt's order of opponents will be Thunder Rosa, Tay Conti, Statlander, and Red Velvet in that order.


----------



## 3venflow

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> What was the name of the kid who did the young Scott Steiner tribute look.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Prosper said:


> Glad that Red Velvet is racking wins again. Seems like Britt's order of opponents will be Thunder Rosa, Tay Conti, Statlander, and Red Velvet in that order.


Speaking of velvet and racks.......very much appreciated her outfit this week goddamn!!!


----------



## $Dolladrew$

I just about turned it off how dare they assault PPA like that......


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> View attachment 105636


Much appreciated. I hoped we'd have seen more. He seems to still be active by looking at his SM, so it's not an injury issue.


----------



## Prosper

Skipped through and caught some of DARK tonight.

Red Velvet cut a nice promo, she's coming for Britt.

The Acclaimed cut a fire diss lol, they've been murdering the Blondes lately.

Enjoyed seeing Tay Conti. Her energy is infectious.

Moxley and Kingston's squashes were decent, crowd was into both.


----------



## DammitChrist

Kris Statlander also cut a promo on Elevation yesterday calling out Britt Baker, and mentioned that she's coming for the AEW Women's World title


----------



## ProjectGargano

DammitChrist said:


> Kris Statlander also cut a promo on Elevation yesterday calling out Britt Baker, and mentioned that she's coming for the AEW Women's World title


But they have Tay Conti in front of them. A 3-Way match would be fun.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

lucha bros were kind of botchy. maybe just bad chemistry with the opponents. 

tay in the black ring gear 🤯 hope she gets title shot


----------



## Prosper

DammitChrist said:


> Kris Statlander also cut a promo on Elevation yesterday calling out Britt Baker, and mentioned that she's coming for the AEW Women's World title


Oh nice gotta go back and see that one, don't think I've ever seen her cut a promo, Britt's line up of opponents is looking great right now


----------



## ProjectGargano

A 4 way match / guntlet match in the first Rampage between Statlander, Red Velvet, Tay Conti and a mysterious opponent (Ruby Riot) with Conti going over would be awesome.


----------



## Geeee

Prosper said:


> Oh nice gotta go back and see that one, don't think I've ever seen her cut a promo, Britt's line up of opponents is looking great right now


They're doing a women's casino match at All Out, so that's probably why they're having multiple women declare their intentions of facing Britt

I assume that Kris Statlander and Red Velvet will be in it


----------



## 3venflow

Taped for Elevation before Dynamite last night:


Red Velvet vs. ?
Shawn Dean vs. Peter Avalon
Hikaru Shida vs, Tesha Price
Big angle involving Janela and Kiss
Brian Cage vs. Rickey Shane Page
Jade Cargill vs. Amber Nova
Jurassic Express vs. two unnamed opponents
Lucha Bros vs. Matt & Mike Sydal


----------



## Geeee

PPA with a chance at a W?


----------



## ProjectGargano

Geeee said:


> PPA with a chance at a W?


I don't think so


----------



## JBLGOAT

With all the new talent isn't Shawn Dean one of the ones that should go back to jobbing?


----------



## $Dolladrew$

DARKS on tonight?

And it's the return of PPA in ring WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## $Dolladrew$

It's on at 7 instead of 4


----------



## Geeee

Big Swole and Diamante actually have a decent little feud going. The only one in the women's division?


----------



## EmbassyForever

Both of them are bad and probably will never be TV-ready


----------



## RiverFenix

Geeee said:


> Big Swole and Diamante actually have a decent little feud going. The only one in the women's division?


Both should get tag partners.


----------



## JBLGOAT

Why are they giving Shawn dean and Lee Johnson a push? They have no charisma and no characters.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424872117137547271

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Wrong thread lol
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

Janela (visually) looks waaay better since dropping some pounds. He actually looks like a wrestler again.


----------



## phatbob426

Eddie Kingston was not just good on commentary on Monday's episode of Dark Elevation. Eddie Kingston was most excellent on commentary. AEW should replace Excalibur on commentary for Dynamite with Eddie Kingston for at least half of the show.


----------



## Erik.

phatbob426 said:


> Eddie Kingston was not just good on commentary on Monday's episode of Dark Elevation. Eddie Kingston was most excellent on commentary. AEW should replace Excalibur on commentary for Dynamite with Eddie Kingston for at least half of the show.


Kingston continues to get praise on commentary - definitely think that's his future.


----------



## CM Buck

Joey has my attention. 

Also 18 matches for dark and aside from the possibility of women's outfits they all are meh at best


----------



## 3venflow

Zeda Zhang is making her AEW debut on Dark tonight. She was the first talent signed for MLW's women's division in 2019, which was put on indefinite hold. Her contract must now have expired and I'm interested to see how she performs. She was also in NXT for a while.

2.0 and Hikuleo also on the show, plus Bear Country are finally back together as a team.


Adrian Alanis & Liam Gray vs. 2.0 (Matt Lee & Jeff Parker)
Alan ‘5’ Angels vs. QT Marshall (w/ Nick Comoroto & Aaron Solo)
Chaos Project (Luther & Serpentico) vs. Bear Country (Bear Bronson & Bear Boulder)
Joey Sweets, David Ramos & Jake Manning vs. Dark Order (Evil Uno, Stu Grayson & Colt Cabana)
Dean Alexander, Arjun Singh & T.I.M. vs. Dark Order (Preston ’10’ Vance, Alex Reynolds & John Silver)
Fuego Del Sol vs. Daniel Garcia
Invictus Khash vs. Darby Allin
Cezar Bononi & JD Drake vs. The Lucha Brothers (Penta El Zero M & Rey Fenix) (w/ Alex Abrahantes)
Jay Freddie & Marcus Kross vs. Jack Evans & Angelico
Private Party (Isiah Kassidy & Marq Quen) (w/ Jack Evans, Angelico & Jora Johl) vs. Wheeler YUTA & Chuck Taylor
Robyn Renegade vs. Tay Conti
Sahara Seven vs. Penelope Ford
Seth Gargis & Ripper Zybysko vs. Wardlow & Shawn Spears
Skyler Moore vs. Red Velvet
Thad Brown vs. Hikuleo
Valentina Rossi vs. Nyla Rose (w/ Vickie Guerrero)
Zeda Zhang vs. Thunder Rosa


----------



## RiverFenix

Hikuleo getting wins on AEW programming? 

I assume Daniel Garcia is signed at this point to go over Fuego del Sol to give him a win heading into his Dynamite match with Darby Allin?

Ripper Zbysko is legit son of Larry Zbysko if wikipedia is to be believed.


----------



## Geeee

Lucha Bros really padding their record. Probably challenging The Bucks at All Out


----------



## Aedubya

Why no Paul Wight on Elevation commentary duty?


----------



## ProjectGargano

These iranian guy who fought Darby wasn't bad at all


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> View attachment 106085
> 
> 
> Zeda Zhang is making her AEW debut on Dark tonight. She was the first talent signed for MLW's women's division in 2019, which was put on indefinite hold. Her contract must now have expired and I'm interested to see how she performs. She was also in NXT for a while.
> 
> 2.0 and Hikuleo also on the show, plus Bear Country are finally back together as a team.
> 
> 
> Adrian Alanis & Liam Gray vs. 2.0 (Matt Lee & Jeff Parker)
> Alan ‘5’ Angels vs. QT Marshall (w/ Nick Comoroto & Aaron Solo)
> Chaos Project (Luther & Serpentico) vs. Bear Country (Bear Bronson & Bear Boulder)
> Joey Sweets, David Ramos & Jake Manning vs. Dark Order (Evil Uno, Stu Grayson & Colt Cabana)
> Dean Alexander, Arjun Singh & T.I.M. vs. Dark Order (Preston ’10’ Vance, Alex Reynolds & John Silver)
> Fuego Del Sol vs. Daniel Garcia
> Invictus Khash vs. Darby Allin
> Cezar Bononi & JD Drake vs. The Lucha Brothers (Penta El Zero M & Rey Fenix) (w/ Alex Abrahantes)
> Jay Freddie & Marcus Kross vs. Jack Evans & Angelico
> Private Party (Isiah Kassidy & Marq Quen) (w/ Jack Evans, Angelico & Jora Johl) vs. Wheeler YUTA & Chuck Taylor
> Robyn Renegade vs. Tay Conti
> Sahara Seven vs. Penelope Ford
> Seth Gargis & Ripper Zybysko vs. Wardlow & Shawn Spears
> Skyler Moore vs. Red Velvet
> Thad Brown vs. Hikuleo
> Valentina Rossi vs. Nyla Rose (w/ Vickie Guerrero)
> Zeda Zhang vs. Thunder Rosa


TBH Zeda looked kind of rough in her match against Thunder Rosa


----------



## 3venflow

Match times on Elevation were crazy:

1:13
0:47
1:45
1:15
0:45
0:32
8:18

Some of the local/indy guys AEW brings in are earning the easiest money imaginable!

Main event between the Lucha Bros and Sydals was a fine match though.


----------



## Honey Bucket

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424872117137547271
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He looks in better shape but holy shit that kick must have missed by at least a foot. I thought he missed on purpose at first like it was some sort of joke.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Garcia’s theme is badass

we might be looking at the rise of the next american dragon right Before our eyes - in a couple of years’ time of course


kid is good


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Garcia’s theme is badass
> 
> we might be looking at the rise of the next american dragon right Before our eyes - in a couple of years’ time of course
> 
> 
> kid is good


They really need Bryan Danielson be the guy who takes the TNT title off Miro and then have him bring back open challenges for the belt.

Bryan Danielson vs. Daniel Garcia for the TNT title could be a real star maker.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1425614087287934977


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> They really need Bryan Danielson be the guy who takes the TNT title off Miro and then have him bring back open challenges for the belt.
> 
> Bryan Danielson vs. Daniel Garcia for the TNT title could be a real star maker.


i would love to see this

the whole 'nobody is willing to come and face me' angle from Miro is really setting up a Bryan debut IMO


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i would love to see this
> 
> the whole 'nobody is willing to come and face me' angle from Miro is really setting up a Bryan debut IMO


I initially thought it might be Jungle Boy.

He's done well in singles competition this year as shown by the rankings. He's one of the most over babyfaces on the roster and a David vs. Goliath match between Miro and JB would be brilliant to watch, as well as Jungle Boy FINALLY getting that big win. 

But it definitely doesn't feel like that's the road they're going down so I can see Bryan.


----------



## Aedubya

I think it'll be Sammy that challenges Miro at ALL OUT - that's his announcement next week


----------



## 3venflow

Lucha Bros vs. TH2 on upcoming Elevation. They definitely seem to be building Penta and Fenix to a title shot against the Bucks. Bucks beat PAC/Fenix and PAC/Penta earlier this year so it'd make sense to have the Lucha Bros get their revenge. And their series in 2019 was absolutely amazing.


----------



## 3venflow

*AEW Dark: Elevation (taped before and after Dynamite):*

2.0 (Jeff Parker & Matt Lee) vs Duke Davis and Ganon Jones
Diamanté vs Julia Hart
Joey Janela vs Alan "5" Angels
Hikaru Shida vs *Kiera Hogan*
Lance Archer vs a unnamed talent
Thunder Rosa vs Ray Lyn
PAC vs Anthony Bowens
Brian Cage vs Joe Keys
Sammy Guevara vs Serpentico
Jade Cargill vs *Kate Arquette*
The Lucha Brothers (Penta El Zero Miedo & Rey Fenix) vs The Hybrid2 (Angelico & Jack Evans)
 *AEW Dark (taped before Rampage):*

2.0 (Jeff Parker & Matt Lee) vs *Sam Adams* & *Skyler Andrews*
Matt Hardy vs Wheeler Yuta
The Dark Order’s Alex Reynolds, John Silver & 10 vs Andrew Palace, Bill Collier & RSP
Brock Anderson & Lee Johnson vs Joey Keys & Spencer Slade
Penelope Ford vs *Masha Slamovich*
Tay Conti vs *Rebecca Scott*
Death Triangle (PAC, Penta El Zero Miedo and Rey Fenix) vs Chaos Project (Luther & Serpentico) & Cole Karter
Nyla Rose vs *Tina San Antonio*
Kris Statlander vs Kiera Hogan
Frankie Kazarian vs Brandon Cutler
Jurassic Express (Jungle Boy & Luchasaurus) & Varsity Blonds (Brian Pillman Jr. & Griff Garrison) vs The Wingmen (Cezar Bononi, JD Drake, Peter Avalon & Ryan Nemeth)
Dante Martin vs *Lee Moriarty*
Debuts in bold.

Lee Moriarty is an unbelievable in-ring talent and apparently his match with Dante was great. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## JBLGOAT

There are two matches that I can't be certain of the outcome. Alan Angels versus Joey Janela and diamante versus julia hart. 9 out of the 23 matches are not pure jobber matches. Not bad I guess.


----------



## Aedubya

Love Valentina Rossi's 'Adriana Chechik inspired' wrestling attire

Very clASSY


----------



## $Dolladrew$

2.0s finisher is one of the worst ever....

Julia hart needs to spend 6 months to a year at Nitemare Factory shes bad for even Dark standards. Camel toe or not shes not fun to watch lol.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Janela LOOKS so much better in shape and is a natural heel. Match was boring AF but had some more dissention between DO.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Shida wasnt great neither was hogan was a meh match but atleast hogan got them yeeks boi!!!!


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Archer isn't the murder hawk monster hes the midcard monster......but I still enjoy his matches not gonna lie lol.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Jade looked the greenest she has yet was a step back tonight.


----------



## Geeee

I think this episode is most notable for PAC wearing pants


----------



## MaseMan

I am liking 2.0 so far. Some decent double team moves and good mannerisms.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

MaseMan said:


> I am liking 2.0 so far. Some decent double team moves and good mannerisms.


Finisher is retarded.....might as well be a double suplex ....just super underwhelming. They are ok nothing super special about them tbh but if you like em that's cool man👍


----------



## MaseMan

Kiera Hogan seems like she'd be a good fit in the women's roster right now.


----------



## Prosper

PAC & Bowens had a pretty good match tonight. And Jade Cargill looked GREAT. She's progressing nicely.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Prosper said:


> PAC & Bowens had a pretty good match tonight. And Jade Cargill looked GREAT. She's progressing nicely.


Disagree with jade she had some missteps and the match wasnt great I honestly thought it was her worst showing thus far.


----------



## DammitChrist

Pac was over as hell tonight!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

People online are pointing out Eddie keeps moaning about the pyro to keep selling the end of the deathmatch 

dude is goating


----------



## MaseMan

Eddie Kingston seems like he should be hosting his own version of a Piper's Pit type segment. Not a huge fan of his as a regular on commentary, though.


----------



## Prosper

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Disagree with jade she had some missteps and the match wasnt great I honestly thought it was her worst showing thus far.


Really? I thought it was actually one of her best squashes lol, she pulled out a couple of new moves


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Didn't Tony Khan say he's taking over editing for Dark? Well, it shows.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427680742490972162*


----------



## $Dolladrew$

The Legit DMD said:


> *Didn't Tony Khan say he's taking over editing for Dark? Well, it shows.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427680742490972162*


Seriously?

The only things edited out are offensive things not botches.....wtf are you even talking about?


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Prosper said:


> Really? I thought it was actually one of her best squashes lol, she pulled out a couple of new moves


Yeah that facebuster thing she tried was ugly and had a few other missteps. Didnt seem like they had much chemistry.


----------



## DammitChrist

Taz singing Jungle Boy's entrance music in tonight's episode of AEW Dark was freaking hilarious


----------



## JasmineAEW

I hope AEW signs Kiera Hogan. She’s decent in the ring and has some personality. I wish they talked about her being a former Impact champion.


----------



## Piers

2.0 have the worst tag team finisher.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I’m watching DARK now - and i have to say

Brandon Cutler does not get enough love on this forum

dude had me giggling during his match - plays the doofus / stooge so well


----------



## $Dolladrew$

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m watching DARK now - and i have to say
> 
> Brandon Cutler does not get enough love on this forum
> 
> dude had me giggling during his match - plays the doofus / stooge so well


His storyline with peter Avalon is still my favorite so far in AEW period.


----------



## 3venflow

QT's reasoning behind Dark having a billion matches.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> QT's reasoning behind Dark having a billion matches.
> 
> View attachment 106530


well fuck, i can’t argue with that


----------



## 3venflow

Matt Sydal vs. Daniel Garcia, Tay Conti vs. Promise Braxton and Emi Sakura's return match against Madi Wrenkowski were among the matches taped for Elevation tonight.


----------



## JBLGOAT

3venflow said:


> QT's reasoning behind Dark having a billion matches.
> 
> View attachment 106530


They can still book some angles. The angles they've had are good.


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well fuck, i can’t argue with that


I can. This is wrestling not make a wish. You want to wrestle on TV or YouTube there's plenty of companies out there


----------



## BroncoBuster3

Firefromthegods said:


> I can. This is wrestling not make a wish. You want to wrestle on TV or YouTube there's plenty of companies out there


Could literally wrestle on Youtube from home. AEW doesn't need to paint itself with mediocrity ever. It should be the definition of it's name. All Elite. Not some Elite. All.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Firefromthegods said:


> I can. This is wrestling not make a wish. You want to wrestle on TV or YouTube there's plenty of companies out there


of course you can 😂

its Dark mate… its not that serious


----------



## CM Buck

LifeInCattleClass said:


> of course you can 😂
> 
> its Dark mate… its not that serious


Course. I've given up on it going back to 3 matches like back when mox and omega were playing who can kill joey janella. 

But you low key presented a challenge. I had to


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

I didn’t even know it’s on today lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> I didn’t even know it’s on today lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah special Thursday edition lol


----------



## ProjectGargano

Daniel Garcia is amazing. Great technical match vs Sydal. Sydal is a star maker, he is great in this role, had it with Dante Martin and now with Daniel Garcia.


----------



## Geeee

ProjectGargano said:


> Daniel Garcia is amazing. Great technical match vs Sydal. Sydal is a star maker, he is great in this role, had it with Dante Martin and now with Daniel Garcia.


Dante went 0-2 vs Sydal, whereas Garcia tapped him out. So maybe Garcia is above Dante in the pecking order? Real sick looking scorpion deathlock variation


----------



## JBLGOAT

More CM Punk hints. The Dynamite promo says "You never know who'll show up next." and some commentary hints.


----------



## 3venflow

Taped for Dark before Rampage last night:


Tay Conti vs. unnamed talent
Emi Sakura vs. Laynie Luck
Men of the Year (Ethan Page & Scorpio Sky) vs. Mat Fitchett & GPA
Frankie Kazarian vs. Serpentico
Leyla Hirsch vs. Blair Onyx
2point0 (Jeff Parker & Matt Lee) vs. Travis Titan & local talent
The Bunny vs. Ciela
Joey Janela (w/ a new female partner) vs. Robert Anthony
Matt Sydal vs. PAC
Thunder Rosa vs. Heather Reckless
Varisty Blonds (Brian Pillman Jr & Griff Garrison) vs. Ren Jones & Brayden Lee
Kris Statlander vs. Selene Grey
Powerhouse Hobbs vs. Shawn Dean
Britt Baker in-ring interview with Tony Schiavone
Dante Martin vs. Alan '5' Angels
Lucha Bros (Penta El Zero M & Rey Fenix) vs. Aaron Solo & Nick Comoroto
Dark Order (Preston "10" Vance & John Silver) vs. Kal Herro & Isiah Moore
Best Friends (Orange Cassidy, Chuckie T, Wheeler YUTA) vs. Matt Hardy & TH2


----------



## CM Buck

3venflow said:


> Taped for Dark before Rampage last night:
> 
> 
> Tay Conti vs. unnamed talent
> Emi Sakura vs. Laynie Luck
> Men of the Year (Ethan Page & Scorpio Sky) vs. Mat Fitchett & GPA
> Frankie Kazarian vs. Serpentico
> Leyla Hirsch vs. Blair Onyx
> 2point0 (Jeff Parker & Matt Lee) vs. Travis Titan & local talent
> The Bunny vs. Ciela
> Joey Janela (w/ a new female partner) vs. Robert Anthony
> Matt Sydal vs. PAC
> Thunder Rosa vs. Heather Reckless
> Varisty Blonds (Brian Pillman Jr & Griff Garrison) vs. Ren Jones & Brayden Lee
> Kris Statlander vs. Selene Grey
> Powerhouse Hobbs vs. Shawn Dean
> Britt Baker in-ring interview with Tony Schiavone
> Dante Martin vs. Alan '5' Angels
> Lucha Bros (Penta El Zero M & Rey Fenix) vs. Aaron Solo & Nick Comoroto
> Dark Order (Preston "10" Vance & John Silver) vs. Kal Herro & Isiah Moore
> Best Friends (Orange Cassidy, Chuckie T, Wheeler YUTA) vs. Matt Hardy & TH2


MATT MOTHER FUCKING FITCHETT!!! FUCK YES TONY SIGN THAT MAN IMMEDIATELY


----------



## Geeee

Man, they're really jobbing Matt Sydal out. Wonder if his contract is coming up. Usually, they would use Dark to pad Sydal's record to make him seem like a credible opponent LOL


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Geeee said:


> Man, they're really jobbing Matt Sydal out. Wonder if his contract is coming up. Usually, they would use Dark to pad Sydal's record to make him seem like a credible opponent LOL


it was against Pac though

also - was a ‘big‘ DARK cause it was the united centre show - they had to have some ‘names’ there


----------



## Geeee

LifeInCattleClass said:


> it was against Pac though
> 
> also - was a ‘big‘ DARK cause it was the united centre show - they had to have some ‘names’ there


Well obviously, Sydal shouldn't beat PAC but he's been picking up lots of Ls on Dark and Elevation lately. He also lost to Daniel Garcia. Plus, he and his brother have been losing a lot of tag team matches.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Geeee said:


> Well obviously, Sydal shouldn't beat PAC but he's been picking up lots of Ls on Dark and Elevation lately. He also lost to Daniel Garcia. Plus, he and his brother have been losing a lot of tag team matches.


i was shocked about the Garcia win - but i assumed it was to build to Mox

i’m not sure his contract is up any time soon / would be interesting to know

ps> aew doesn’t strike me as ‘give him a ton of losses on the way out’ sort of company


----------



## rbl85

The way i see it in AEW when you beat Sydal that means that you are either a top guy or a possible future top guy.

Also i think that Sydal likes this role.


----------



## JBLGOAT

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i was shocked about the Garcia win - but i assumed it was to build to Mox
> 
> i’m not sure his contract is up any time soon / would be interesting to know
> 
> ps> aew doesn’t strike me as ‘give him a ton of losses on the way out’ sort of company


If wins and losses matter you absolutely want to give guys losses on their way out.
If I was a wrestler there I would go after guys like Jim Ross because he has a win Over triple h


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

JBLGOAT said:


> If wins and losses matter you absolutely want to give guys losses on their way out.
> If I was a wrestler there I would go after guys like Jim Ross because he has a win Over triple h


loll

i meant like ‘multiple streak of losses’

you go out on your back, sure - i just don’t think they give anybody a losing / squashed streak on their way out

i don’t like that sort of outlook


----------



## Aedubya

Hopefully Robert Anthony has ditched the cape


----------



## Geeee

Dark Order vs Death Triangle was a really physical 6-man tag. Colt Cabana got lit up! Although, I think they might have lost track of who the legal man was a few times, so rules lawyers might want to skip this one.


----------



## LongPig666

*PUSH HER! NOW!*


----------



## rbl85

They can't push every good looking blond


----------



## Aedubya

Never seen Joey Janela and his new woman this week on either dark/elevation

They keeping that in the can???


----------



## rbl85

Aedubya said:


> Never seen Joey Janela and his new woman this week on either dark/elevation
> 
> They keeping that in the can???


They taped a lot of match last week for Dark or Elevation this week and next week


----------



## Aedubya

rbl85 said:


> They taped a lot of match last week for Dark or Elevation this week and next week


Thanks


----------



## 3venflow

Dark will be filmed in a 'studio setting' most weeks going forward, per Meltzer. Should give it a different feel to Elevation at least.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Dark will be filmed in a 'studio setting' most weeks going forward, per Meltzer. Should give it a different feel to Elevation at least.


Would be nostalgic if they kept it at Daily's Place

I just saw a suggestion of Full Sail University, which would be fucking hilarious and now that's what I want!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Geeee said:


> Would be nostalgic if they kept it at Daily's Place
> 
> I just saw a suggestion of Full Sail University, which would be fucking hilarious and now that's what I want!


i would like it at Daily’s too

i sometimes miss the venue


----------



## 3venflow

It's going to be taped at the former IMPACT Zone in Orlando where WCW also ran minor show tapings.

My guess is they will tape weeks worth of Dark matches over a few days. I'd like them to make it a more narrative-driven show if it's going to be a fixed group of wrestlers in one location. Maybe build it around the Dark Order inner turmoil to start?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Here is the confirmed card for the show:

Chaos Project (Luther & Serpentico) vs Sammy Guevara & Fuego Del Sol
Julia Hart & Big Swole vs Nyla Rose & Diamante w/ Vickie Guerrero
Laynie Luck vs Thunder Rosa
Heather Reckless vs Hikaru Shida
Ashley D’Amboise vs Emi Sakura
Brian Cage vs Anthony Bowens
Tylor Sullivan vs Daniel Garcia
Dante Martin vs Adam Grace
Jora Johl w/ Matt Hardy vs Kal Herro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBLGOAT

Fuego is already above chaos project?


----------



## MaseMan

Call me crazy, but I think Nyla and Diamante actually look like a pretty good team. Some nice double team spots by them already.


----------



## MaseMan

The segment with Matt Hardy and Jora was actually entertaining! I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

EMI sakura looked great and I really enjoy her servant girl she has carry her stuff and st the end had the stopwatch timing the bout was a nice touch.

She is a solid heel and will really help the girls backstage. 


Julia and big swole......hard pass, but I'll say I can see Vicki finally getting a female stable with Nyla,Diamante, and I'd expect Kiara Hogan to join up too.


----------



## Prosper

Looks like they’re really trying to get PAC back in the top 5.


----------



## 3venflow

Apparently, PAC vs. Sydal on Dark tonight is a banger. No surprise there, PAC needs to be on Dynamite or Rampage wrestling more often and Sydal is probably the most underappreciated guy in AEW.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432856690215591937
PAC vs. Sydal was in fact really good and exactly the sort of match that would make me watch the Darks more often. An 8-9 minute main event full of top quality action that would be better than a lot of filler on Dynamite. Also featured some storyline build to PAC vs. Andrade, but Andrade was really awkward on commentary.

Underneath it, an ok QT vs. Evil Uno match and a really fun Joey Janela vs. Robert Anthony match ft. the debut of Janela's new valet Kayla Rossi. Nothing else worth mentioning.


----------



## CM Buck

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432856690215591937
> PAC vs. Sydal was in fact really good and exactly the sort of match that would make me watch the Darks more often. An 8-9 minute main event full of top quality action that would be better than a lot of filler on Dynamite. Also featured some storyline build to PAC vs. Andrade, but Andrade was really awkward on commentary.
> 
> Underneath it, an ok QT vs. Evil Uno match and a really fun Joey Janela vs. Robert Anthony match ft. the debut of Janela's new valet Kayla Rossi. Nothing else worth mentioning.


Unfortunately that storyline build amounts to nothing. Given we don't know when the travel issues will be resolved


----------



## 3venflow

Sounds awesome.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433495238547582987


----------



## orited

Does dark and elevation need a champion? I feel they do and could enhance viewership and interest on ppvs if in the buy in they have the elevation and or dark champion defending? Feels like Sunday night heat where it could have took off if done well but wasn't cos it wasn't I dunno who would be the dark/elevation mens champion but I honestly feel like tay conti would make so much sense as a dark women's champ


----------



## Prized Fighter

Max Castor is back and more over the ever. This crowd went nuts for him.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433968560452292613

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BroncoBuster3

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433968560452292613
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


John Cena says little wiener and he's mocked in my opinion. Seems a little childish and Max Castor is better than that.


----------



## Prized Fighter

BroncoBuster3 said:


> John Cena says little wiener and he's mocked in my opinion. Seems a little childish and Max Castor is better than that.


It should come off better on TV. He was incredibly over tonight. The little wiener joke is only a portion of the promo.

A few other updates from the dark tapings:
Archer squash was great fun

Evil Uno faced 5 with all the Dark Order at ring side. The crowd was very conflicted by this, but it was good story telling all around. Uno seems to be snapping and the split of the Dark Order is starting to show.

Skye Blue was massively over in Chicago

Joey Janela vs Lee Moriarty was a really good match. Janela's female heavy has potential. Sonny Kiss attacked Janela post match by hitting one of the hardest takedowns (spear?) I have ever seen. The crowd popped huge for Kiss' attack.

Both Penelope Ford and Bunny matches were very meh at best.

The Dark Order had 3 matches and were over in all of them. Granted the Uno/5 match had the crowd conflicted.


----------



## CM Buck

Prized Fighter said:


> It should come off better on TV. He was incredibly over tonight. The little wiener joke is only a portion of the promo.
> 
> A few other updates from the dark tapings:
> Archer squash was great fun
> 
> Evil Uno faced 5 with all the Dark Order at ring side. The crowd was very conflicted by this, but it was good story telling all around. Uno seems to be snapping and the split of the Dark Order is starting to show.
> 
> Skye Blue was massively over in Chicago
> 
> Joey Janela vs Lee Moriarty was a really good match. Janela's female heavy has potential. Sonny Kiss attacked Janela post match by hitting one of the hardest takedowns (spear?) I have ever seen. The crowd popped huge for Kiss' attack.
> 
> Both Penelope Ford and Bunny matches were very meh at best.
> 
> The Dark Order had 3 matches and were over in all of them. Granted the Uno/5 match had the crowd conflicted.


Skye blue also earned a spot on the ppv


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434164832098570241

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omaroo

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434164832098570241
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome to see the back again. Big fan of the acclaimed. 

Fuck the PC shit. Let Max go all out on the mic.


----------



## Erik.

Great to see them back.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434164832098570241
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the Acclaimed will go top tier because of this - they are amazing

this is now a face act


----------



## omaroo

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the Acclaimed will go top tier because of this - they are amazing
> 
> this is now a face act


Just need to get even better in the ring as they will be a big deal in the tag division for years to come.

Same with Varsity blondes major potential think they have but needs to bloody drop that shitty gimmick and and get something new and change their appearances and they have a big future also.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the Acclaimed will go top tier because of this - they are amazing
> 
> this is now a face act


I think being cheered as faces was the problem though, which is why Max kept on going edgier and edgier with his raps so the him and Bowens could get booed. I feel like Caster is old school in the heels get booed no matter what.

This won't help in that.


----------



## 3venflow

A Punk appearance is advertised for AEW Dark special episode tonight. He seems on such a high right now, wouldn't surprise me if we see him work the mat for 10 minutes against someone like Wheeler Yuta on Dark in the next month to help him get back into his groove.


CM Punk appearance
Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus with Marko Stunt vs. Chaos Project
Frankie Kazarian vs. Dean Alexander
John Silver and 10 with 5 vs. Ren Jones and Zachariah
Heather Reckless vs. Julia Hart with Varsity Blonds
Jade Cargill with Smart Mark Sterling vs. Blair Onyx
Hikaru Shida vs. Missa Kate
Queen Aminata vs. Penelope Ford with The Bunny


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Is there a DARK Today or was the special one this weeks edition?


----------



## Geeee

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Is there a DARK Today or was the special one this weeks edition?


Yes Elevation is on today


----------



## Whoanma

Riho vs Skye Blue
Missa Kate vs Emi Sakura
Queen Aminata vs Red Velvet
Isaiah Moore & Travis Titan vs Dark Order (John Silver & 10)
GPA vs Lance Archer
Blair Onyx vs Kiera Hogan
The Wingmen (Ryan Nemeth & Peter Avalon) vs Bear Country (Bear Boulder & Bear Bronson)
JD Drake vs Dante Martin
Chaos Project (Serpentico & Dr. Luther) & RSP vs Jon Moxley,Darby Allin & Eddie Kingston
Anthony Bowens vs Griff Garrison
Laynie Luck vs Nyla Rose


----------



## Thomazbr

I liek that Rampage its getting its own storylines/feuds now.
Wingmen=Kings of Rampage


----------



## rbl85

Thomazbr said:


> I liek that Rampage its getting its own storylines/feuds now.
> Wingmen=Kings of Rampage


It's elevation


----------



## Thomazbr

rbl85 said:


> It's elevation


You're right my bad these names blur together


----------



## Geeee

Riho vs Skye Blue was actually a pretty good match and ended on an interesting camera angle


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Geeee said:


> Riho vs Skye Blue was actually a pretty good match and ended on an interesting camera angle


Skye blue got then YEEKS bro she a star lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Elevation started off right with a Wingmen feature lol

Anyone else notice PRETTY PETER is yoking up looking very tone and even the HOSTILE MAKEOVER promo had more heat. LMFAO country bumpkin jamboree lmfao.

Wingmen all day you fucking marks!!!


----------



## Prosper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435357246842626054
Looks like the Dark Order is almost done as a stable. That would mean if Bray Wyatt debuts he won't be taking Brodie's place.


----------



## omaroo

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435357246842626054
> Looks like the Dark Order is almost done as a stable. That would mean if Bray Wyatt debuts he won't be taking Brodie's place.


Surprised they are likely heading to disbanding dark order.

Seeing how over they are with the crowds.


----------



## Prosper

omaroo said:


> Surprised they are likely heading to disbanding dark order.
> 
> Seeing how over they are with the crowds.


Yeah its just that they are directionless without Brodie, I say just have Uno and Grayson continue being a tag team and keep the others on Elevation


----------



## rbl85

Come on guys you're not that dumb, it's easy to see that they're going to come back together to help Page win the title.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435357246842626054
> Looks like the Dark Order is almost done as a stable. That would mean if Bray Wyatt debuts he won't be taking Brodie's place.


Nah they just gonna split actually leaving an opening for a character like wyatt to come on and tempt some members to the DARK side.


----------



## Geeee

I think at least some of the members of Dark Order will split off. Alan V Angels in particular.


----------



## omaroo

Prosper said:


> Yeah its just that they are directionless without Brodie, I say just have Uno and Grayson continue being a tag team and keep the others on Elevation


Ye Uno and grayson need to start tagging more.

Rest of DO should just remain on dark like the nightmare factory and gunn club.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Ok, this was funny*.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435383126918893569


----------



## ProjectGargano

rbl85 said:


> Come on guys you're not that dumb, it's easy to see that they're going to come back together to help Page win the title.


This. I think this is what will happen.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The Dark concurrent viewership record is still held by Maki Itoh and Riho at 33,000, but this is really good, considering the average is 8k. 







*


----------



## ProjectGargano

This Dark was really good and meaningful. Interesting to see more storylines on Dark recently.


----------



## Geeee

It's cool that something with an actual storyline gained like 3K views. Too bad I think Swole actually rung Diamante's bell with a blue thunder bomb. I guess she was ok though because this was taped before the battle royale


----------



## ElTerrible

ProjectGargano said:


> This Dark was really good and meaningful. Interesting to see more storylines on Dark recently.


100% this.

So it was a pretty decent match between the women. Diamante is underrated. 

The Acclaimed return promo. Damn. These kids turned a bad situation into a big win for their careers. With so many babyface tag teams, they could rise through the ranks quickly as heels. 

Also wonder who they are setting this Dark Order storyline up for. Fans actually do care about them. Most likely it´s Hangman, but I could als see Bray Wyatt come in and cut a super-emotional promo: This is how you honour Brodie, fighting amongst each other. Brodie was family to me and this ends now.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Good episode, fans care about DO the "please don't fight" chants broke out a few times. Tbh if I'm splitting Dark order itd be...

DARK ORDER
Evil uno, Stu Grayson, 10

DARK ORDER WOLF PACK(EXCALIBUR YOU KILLED ME)
5,colt cabana,silver,reynolds

The OG DARK ORDER will gain another exalted one whomever it may be will be a dark force.


Or like others said the in fighting will crescendo with Hangman bringing them together before he ascends to take the title from Omega.


Joey janelas new valet with no name is that chick who is friends with Jade Cargil and is also a body builder I think champion not sure. Hopefully once she gets decent enough at wrestling Mark Sterling will sign her. A female hoss team could be real cool especially if aew get womans tag belts. 

HEY TK PROPS FOR LISTENING!!!! and finally giving more storylines and effort on DARK and Elevation!!!!


----------



## Jordo

I seem to always miss these shows when are they on


----------



## ProjectGargano

They should get Lee Moriarty. Like Jungle Boy, Darby Allin or Sammy Guevara were the first wave of AEW homegrown talents, Lee Moriarty, Daniel Garcia and Wheeler Yuta should be the second.


----------



## Aedubya

ProjectGargano said:


> They should get Lee Moriarty. Like Jungle Boy, Darby Allin or Sammy Guevara were the first wave of AEW homegrown talents, Lee Moriarty, Daniel Garcia and Wheeler Yuta should be the second.


They aren't homegrown though are they? Yuta is in njpw for a start


----------



## ProjectGargano

Aedubya said:


> They aren't homegrown though are they? Yuta is in njpw for a start


Wheeler Yuta was most on ROH less on NJPW, Moriarty wrestled in GCW too and Daniel Garcia was the best guy on the indies, but outside the niche of the indies almost no one knew them. Like Darby, JB or Sammy.


----------



## Aedubya

Personally I love that homegrown WWE talent Kevin Owens


----------



## ProjectGargano

Aedubya said:


> Personally I love that homegrown WWE talent Kevin Owens


What? Nothing like! Kevin Steen was world known! Held titles on all the promotions before WWE. These guys are young talents.


----------



## epfou1

The Legit DMD said:


> *Ok, this was funny*.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435383126918893569


I liked how Max finished his rap "Phil, Phiilll" Then Taz chimes in perfectly, "Who's Phil?".
LOL.


----------



## Aedubya

ProjectGargano said:


> What? Nothing like! Kevin Steen was world known! Held titles on all the promotions before WWE. These guys are young talents.


Homegrown


----------



## Piers

I don't care if it's Dark, a show that features Swole in its main event is a joke.


----------



## Araragi

Was worth the watch if only for the Acclaimed spot. That's how you turn a negative to a positive.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Anyone wanna guess the roster that they will use for the Dark tapings in Orlando? I am assuming this will be mostly under 30 wrestlers. I did see that Lee Moriarty confirmed that he will be at the tapings.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Prized Fighter said:


> Anyone wanna guess the roster that they will use for the Dark tapings in Orlando? I am assuming this will be mostly under 30 wrestlers. I did see that Lee Moriarty confirmed that he will be at the tapings.


They will tape 6 hours of Dark, that should be 4-6 episodes, so probably they will have more than 30


----------



## 3venflow

NJPW Strong is a good example to follow for AEW Dark at Universal. Do 3 to 5 match shows with a group of younger guys plus some vets (Sydal, Janela?) given ample time to work and learn. Instead of 13-match cards averaging 2-3 minutes in length. AEW needs some sort of developmental platform for the younger guys. And basic storylines, maybe two or three groups (The Factory could go here since it's QT + younger talent).


----------



## 3venflow

But if the talent on this poster all show up, Dark may have some big matches.


----------



## omaroo

They desperately need to make dark much different to elevation.

As both are near enough the same with so many matches and too long shows on top.


----------



## 3venflow

Preston '10' Vance will be on the show. One of AEW's young projects that needs to find an identity away from 'numbered Dark Order masked guy'.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436363159275724803


----------



## BroncoBuster3

omaroo said:


> Surprised they are likely heading to disbanding dark order.
> 
> Seeing how over they are with the crowds.


Just randomly, what isn't over with the AEW crowd? They can break up, half of them can get released and the other half can do their own thing and they'll still be "over" just because the crowd eats up everything


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436715144785154051

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436714764206546949
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prized Fighter

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436715144785154051
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436714764206546949
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For anyone that wants to see some photos from the tapings, follow the above guy on Twitter. That guys does a great job.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436727830616887298

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436729880947867650

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436729565964034055


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436730528984715267

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436731442520788995

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436733190337671180


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436736160462786562

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436736371603935232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436738080539557893

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436738598653603850


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436738911712186369

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436741558343290880


----------



## 3venflow

Allie Kat(ch) making her AEW debut on these tapings against Big Swole. That could be a spectacular train wreck of a match.


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436742715530698752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436742880354263044

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436743323713220611

Allie Katch and Lee Moriarty gives evidence that Joey Janela is scouting to some degree for AEW.


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436744216177258501

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436747270729441281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436748114547953670


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436744816407326724


----------



## ProjectGargano

Stallion Rogers and Anthony Greene fought FTR. 205 live guys.


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436751782332583938

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436752584124116994

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436752959589789702


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436755751205285898

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436757334563250181


----------



## 3venflow

Sounds like FTR vs. Stallion & Greene was a good match. The latter team beat the Bollywood Boyz on 205 Live earlier this year.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436754380171190277


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436742715530698752
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436742880354263044
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436743323713220611
> 
> Allie Katch and Lee Moriarty gives evidence that Joey Janela is scouting to some degree for AEW.


he’s been scouting indies since the beginning i’ve heard

quite some time ago

he brings a lot of people in


----------



## 3venflow

Adrian Jaoude aka Arturo Ruas formerly of NXT also makes his AEW debut, teaming with fellow Brazilian wrestler Cezar Bononi.

Over the two sessions so far, they have taped well over 20 matches with a few new faces, but seems to be following the same Dark format.

Daniel Garcia vs. Alan Angels sounds like one of the better matches taped so far.


----------



## DaSlacker

A little disappointing they are using a scaled down version of the same set. I remember the WCW block taping sets were awesome. The Pro and Worldwide ones had such a unique appearance. 

Dark is a bit of a smarky name too in all honesty in terms of appealing to a wider market. Personally I'd go with AEW Megastars or similar. Elevation is fine though. Still, cool they are giving wrestlers more work.


----------



## Aedubya

Who is Allie Kat?


----------



## 3venflow

51 matches taped yesterday, I guess they'll spread them out over a month or so worth of Dark episodes.

Santana Garrett also made her debut, facing Diamante.



Aebubya said:


> Who is Allie Kat?


Indie cult favourite who never seems to stop working. She wrestles men and women, and has wins over Ethan Page, Max Caster and some others. She even did a death match with Nick Gage.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Spoiler:

There is the result of the 51 matches taped. I guess this will be spread over 5 Dark editions. Lee Moriarty wasn´t present at these tapings. Maybe he will fight on Elevation on the arenas nefore Dynamite.

The people that expected Dark to have storylines will be disapointed.









AEW Dark Universal Studio Taping Results; NXT Wrestlers Make Debuts *SPOILERS*


AEW Dark Universal Studio Taping Results; NXT Wrestlers Make Debuts *SPOILERS*




www.pwponderings.com


----------



## omaroo

So dark and elevation will remain to be pointless shows with no real purpose but just random matches.


----------



## 3venflow

Just saw that Anthony Henry aka Asher Hale also appeared in a singles match against Eddie Kingston. Plenty of NXT/205 Live alumni brought in for the Dark tapings, at least it freshens it up a bit but I'd prefer they make Dark more of a narrative-driven show. This is just more of the same in a unique environment.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I wish Garcia was picking up wins on Dynamite damn it.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437560725560463368*


----------



## Whoanma

Does anyone have tomorrow’s Dark card?


----------



## MaseMan

What's the card for tonight's show?


----------



## MaseMan

Decided to watch this, because I don't have anything better to do tonight. 

Emi Sakura (w/ Lulu Pencil) vs Queen Aminata: This actually was a better match than I expected. The Queen did her twerk based offense stuff, and Emi busted out some unique moves. Sakura won with a twisting senton sort of move from the top rope. 

Frankie Kazarian vs Ren Jones: Jones is in great shape. Frankie is sort of like the Tito Santana of AEW at this point. Just getting a mild push, and serving as a gatekeeper of sorts. Kazarian gets a submission win after a perfectly acceptable match. Looking forward to his match with Adam Cole. 

Penelope Ford (w/ The Bunny) vs Layna Lennox: Layna must be another trainee from somewhere. Penelope heels it up, and has the Bunny for some outside interference shenanigans. They make a good pairing, really. Penelope does a nice handspring elbow and yakuza kick combo. Tapout win follows with her version of the Muta Lock. Ford looked good here. 

Butcher and Blade (finally back together!) vs Truth Magnum and Turbo Floyd: Bunny pulling back to back manager duty here. Butcher has really slimmed down, and he looks good. The jobber team vaguely resembles the New Breed from the late 1980s NWA. A powerbomb/neckbreaker combo finishes it for a quick and dominating win. Butcher and Blade deserve a real push. Get them away from the pointless HFO. 

Jade Cargill (w/ Mark Sterling) vs Shawna Reed: Reed (who I don't know) gets a decent local worker pop. Jade hits a nice fallaway slam followed by a pump kick. She has a good finisher, which probably has a name, but the announcers predictably don't know it. Another quick squash for Jade. 

Anna Jay and Tay Conti vs Jaylee and Ella Shae: Anna and Tay now have complementary green and black gear that looks great. Eddie Kingston's shtick of not knowing what's going on is getting old. Anna and Tay focus on a lot of kicks and a couple double team moves. Queenslayer (which Eddie actually calls, surprisingly) gets the win. 

Lee Moriarty vs Daniel Garcia: Have seen Moriarty mentioned on this forum before. Garcia comes out with 2.0. I honestly enjoy this trio. Garcia looks like a killer. Nice mat wrestling exchange to start, which we don't see quite enough of in AEW. 2.0 distracts Moriarty, and Garcia goes to town with a chop block and a low dropkick. I love that style of heel wrestling.

Moriarty nearly gets a pin with a unique surfboard type of hold. This isn't a squash, Moriarty is getting some spots in, including a couple submission escapes. Garcia finally gets a hard fought win with his pullback version of the sharpshooter. Very nice match! 

Skye Blue vs Nyla Rose: Vickie comes out before Nyla and does her intro. This might be remixed music for Nyla. Sounds different to me. Anyway, match goes as you'd expect, with Skye trying some stuff that goes nowhere. I know some in this forum don't like Nyla. She's perfectly acceptable to me, just keep her away from the world title picture, please. Been there, done that. Skye gets in a nice flying leg scissor and a flying body press off the top rope. Beast Bomb finishes it. They clearly see something in Skye Blue, who has a good look and seems like a solid worker to me. Match was fine, but not sure why Garcia vs Moriarty wasn't saved for last. 

This was a decent enough episode. No real angle advancement, though.


----------



## ElTerrible

Renegadetwin said:


> Skye Blue has put together two of the best dark matches over the past few weeks.


Agreed. I wasn´t sure why Tony Khan felt the need to give her a contract and a spot in the Battle Royal (hometown or not), but this girl got talent. That was a real good main event with Nyla. Knowing that she is contracted, she had me believe that she might actually cause the upset. 

At some point they´ll have to do the 1-2-3 Kid gimmick with one of the "jobbers". Skye is 0-4. I think she should upset Shida on Dynamite to send her down a dark path with a vicious heel turn kendo stick post match beatdown.


----------



## MaseMan

Fair enough comments. Both matches were better than much of the Dark content we typically get. I hope they do end up doing something with Skye, as she's shown enough in these couple matches.

I like the idea of Skye getting a 123 Kid type of push. Would be interesting how that could play out.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

DaSlacker said:


> A little disappointing they are using a scaled down version of the same set. I remember the WCW block taping sets were awesome. The Pro and Worldwide ones had such a unique appearance.
> 
> Dark is a bit of a smarky name too in all honesty in terms of appealing to a wider market. Personally I'd go with AEW Megastars or similar. Elevation is fine though. Still, cool they are giving wrestlers more work.


DARK is dark because it was originally matches no one ever saw. Its still pretty much the case as it's a developmental hence the nit acting like it's a big deal cuz it's not supposed to be. Elevation is the better show.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

ElTerrible said:


> Agreed. I wasn´t sure why Tony Khan felt the need to give her a contract and a spot in the Battle Royal (hometown or not), but this girl got talent. That was a real good main event with Nyla. Knowing that she is contracted, she had me believe that she might actually cause the upset.
> 
> At some point they´ll have to do the 1-2-3 Kid gimmick with one of the "jobbers". Skye is 0-4. I think she should upset Shida on Dynamite to send her down a dark path with a vicious heel turn kendo stick post match beatdown.


Shes on a tier contract not actually all elite yet.


----------



## Aedubya

That ass is All Elite


----------



## JBLGOAT

ElTerrible said:


> Agreed. I wasn´t sure why Tony Khan felt the need to give her a contract and a spot in the Battle Royal (hometown or not), but this girl got talent. That was a real good main event with Nyla. Knowing that she is contracted, she had me believe that she might actually cause the upset.
> 
> At some point they´ll have to do the 1-2-3 Kid gimmick with one of the "jobbers". Skye is 0-4. I think she should upset Shida on Dynamite to send her down a dark path with a vicious heel turn kendo stick post match beatdown.


happened already Alex Gracia and Kylinn king and once with dolph Ziegler’s brother


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Aedubya said:


> That ass is All Elite


----------



## Aedubya

More!!


----------



## 3venflow

The new AEW Dark setup is really nice.

Janela vs. Kiss seems to be happening next week but wasn't taped at Universal, which makes me think it'll be done tomorrow in Newark.


----------



## rbl85

Hirsch is really improving quite well


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Whoever is booking Leyla has an obvious fetish.















*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Just watched elevation - dang, they can give Lee v Garcia 30 more minutes and i’ll keep watching

such a good match


----------



## $Dolladrew$

The Legit DMD said:


> *Whoever is booking Leyla has an obvious fetish.
> View attachment 108316
> 
> View attachment 108317
> *


That you seem to be Keen on....😉


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

$Dolladrew$ said:


> That you seem to be Keen on....😉


*I will not confirm or deny anything.







*


----------



## ProjectGargano

Apparently they removed the match Hikaru Shida vs Nevaeh (ex-Impact) from this Elevation because Nevaeh sandbagged Shida and pulled the "Vet" thing and didn´t cooperate with Shida.


----------



## Gwi1890

Danny Garcia with another great match on Elevation


----------



## $Dolladrew$

ProjectGargano said:


> Apparently they removed the match Hikaru Shida vs Nevaeh (ex-Impact) from this Elevation because Nevaeh sandbagged Shida and pulled the "Vet" thing and didn´t cooperate with Shida.


Obvious school of ivelise graduate lol


----------



## Aedubya

What does sandbagged mean?


----------



## DammitChrist

Aedubya said:


> What does sandbagged mean?


It means that the offender refused to cooperate with the victim performing the move, so it's basically sabotaging the person who's doing the offense.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Obvious school of ivelise graduate lol


Imagine trying to ‘vet’ Shida

fucking hellll - that is how you never get a spot in AEW


----------



## 3venflow

Dustin vs. QT and Janela vs. Kiss on Elevation - two grudge matches between former partners - next week give it a slightly different feel of a show with some purpose. There's also a Dark Order civil war match (5 & 10 vs. Uno & Cabana) and an interesting Hikaru Shida vs Masha Slamovich women's match. Think I will check out next week's episode in full.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

3venflow said:


> Dustin vs. QT and Janela vs. Kiss on Elevation - two grudge matches between former partners - next week give it a slightly different feel of a show with some purpose. There's also a Dark Order civil war match (5 & 10 vs. Uno & Cabana) and an interesting Hikaru Shida vs Masha Slamovich women's match. Think I will check out next week's episode in full.


Elevation has been shaping up nicely I'm also in.


----------



## Geeee

Surprisingly Sonny Kiss vs Joey Janela was a great match.


----------



## rbl85

That moonsault into a double stomp was brutal


----------



## Geeee

DammitChrist said:


> It means that the offender refused to cooperate with the victim performing the move, so it's basically sabotaging the person who's doing the offense.


I feel like Shida could kick any average woman's ass, so this is a bold move IMO


----------



## 3venflow

Yeah, Janela and Kiss put on a really good match for Elevation. Janela has been pretty good for a while now, helps that he improved his physical condition. It's a big win for Kiss, though I expect Janela to get a win back.

Dustin vs. QT was ok, but kinda meh besides the ending. Seems like QT's push may be done with him losing on Elevation. The Factory lost the feud to the Nightmare Family quite decisively.

The Dark Order tag match was decent. Not sure what the end game of this civil war is, but am wondering if it'll be Bray related.

Shida had a nice, short match with Masha Slamovich, who seems to be joining IMPACT. Shida needs to return to Dynamite asap.

Everything else was basically 1 to 2 minute matches.

It's nice they have a few stories running on Elevation anyway.


----------



## Prosper

Kiss vs Janela had no business being as good as it was lol. Kayla Rossi's moonsault double stomp post match looked great.


----------



## Aedubya

Just started Elevation

Jeez this girl facing Rosa in her debut is probably the worst they've ever put on anything
Even that Renee Chanel girl they put out a few months ago is leagues better than her - and she is dreadful
GunnClub new theme is tragic 

Janela nearly broke himself in two landing on that apron - awful looking 

Why did Comoroto not get involved at the end of that match when the ref was occupied??? Looked very odd


----------



## Geeee

Aedubya said:


> Just started Elevation
> 
> Jeez this girl facing Rosa in her debut is probably the worst they've ever put on anything
> Even that Renee Chanel girl they put out a few months ago is leagues better than her - and she is dreadful
> GunnClub new theme is tragic
> 
> Janela nearly broke himself in two landing on that apron - awful looking
> 
> Why did Comoroto not get involved at the end of that match when the ref was occupied??? Looked very odd


Yeah she was pretty bad. I assume she was one of Rosa's students? There was also a woman whose named Miranda Alize that used to be on a lot that was really awful.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Just catching up on elevation

loved the dark order match

the please don’t fight chants, the angels losing his mask, the hand offered and denied

just good stuff


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Fuuuucking hellll that Janela / Kiss match was great.

Kiss really sells well - every move looks like it destroys him

and that Rossi backflip double stomp was like WTF


really fun and intense match


----------



## Thomazbr

Really fun match between FTR and the two enhancement talent (Stallion Rogers and Anthony Greene [two 205 talents cut by WWE recently]) on this week's Dark.
They gave the enhancement talent 15 minutes and it was just a good solid tag team match.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

@$Dolladrew$ 

this one is for you bud 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440468072935026693


----------



## DUD

The 'Be Kind' brigade on Twitter sure turned on Brian Cage quick last night after Excalibur's comment on commentary.


----------



## Aedubya

Forum Dud said:


> The 'Be Kind' brigade on Twitter sure turned on Brian Cage quick last night after Excalibur's comment on commentary.


What happened?


----------



## 3venflow

FTR vs. the ex-205 Live guys was an unbelievably good match for Dark (timestamped it above). One of the rare matches on Dark that went 10 minutes and it justified it. Pretty clear that FTR respected Greene and Rogers and gave them a very competitive match.

Daniel Garcia and Alan Angels also got 10 minutes and had a really good match. I hope this is a new thing for Dark where more guys get time to work.

Kingston faced Bear Bronson in the main event and it was a nice, competitive match.


----------



## Aedubya

Aedubya said:


> What happened?


Anyone???


----------



## 3venflow

Listen to that pop. She should be on Dynamite or Rampage every week or two rather than the half-trained blond divas.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442626103030341638


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> Listen to that pop. She should be on Dynamite or Rampage every week or two rather than the half-trained blond divas.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442626103030341638











Riho should be as well.


----------



## omaroo

3venflow said:


> Listen to that pop. She should be on Dynamite or Rampage every week or two rather than the half-trained blond divas.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442626103030341638


She is a STAR.

Boggles my mind why the hell she isnt on bloody dynamite or rampage but the damn dark shows.

Instead we have to put up with "divas" who cant wrestle for shit in Anna, Tay, Ford and the bunny.

Womens division goes more backwards each passing week.


----------



## Prosper

They GOTTA get my girl Rosa back on Dynamite. I mean Jesus that pop was incredible, she's definitely out popping Britt. Get Shida, Riho and Deeb back as well. Even girls like Red Velvet and Hirsch would be much better. Tony is in his Divas Era mindset right now for sure. I understand that he wants Anna Jay to get ramped back up in TV time since injury but Penelope and Bunny need a break from TV for a while. The last month or two has been rough for the most part as far as in ring quality.


----------



## Prosper

Really nice post Grand Slam exclusive interviews from all parties involved tonight. Loved the post-match Bryan and Britt segments. MJF's was cool too.

And Scorpio Sky, wow, he literally just cut the promo of his life.


----------



## rbl85

omaroo said:


> She is a STAR.
> 
> Boggles my mind why the hell she isnt on bloody dynamite or rampage but the damn dark shows.
> 
> Instead we have to put up with "divas" who cant wrestle for shit in Anna, Tay, Ford and the bunny.
> 
> Womens division goes more backwards each passing week.


Come on Tay can wrestle, i mean if she can't wrestle then Baker can't too.....


----------



## 3venflow

Tay definitely has potential and was coming along well before she was embroiled in this feud. But The Bunny is like a 16-year pro and still is boring as hell in the ring. Penelope is younger but I haven't seen any real improvement from her. Jury is out on Anna Jay, I don't see anything special yet but she has been injured and deserves time. I'd happily never watch a Bunny or Penelope match again, one or both these two always seem to find their way on to the weekly shows.


----------



## Aedubya

What did Excalibur say that was derogatory towards Brian Cage?


----------



## El Hammerstone

11 Matches announced for tonight's AEW Dark


----------



## Geeee

I guess Santana Garrett signed with AEW


----------



## Jamescaws

Geeee said:


> I guess Santana Garrett signed with AEW




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442988490904403973


----------



## 3venflow

Not sure about her, but Excalibur confirmed Kiera Hogan has signed a contract.


----------



## Jamescaws

3venflow said:


> Not sure about her, but Excalibur confirmed Kiera Hogan has signed a contract.


----------



## Geeee

Robert Macie said:


>


Yeah Kiera's been on a "tryout" with AEW since around All Out but they didn't confirm her signing until this match.


----------



## Thomazbr

Nice to see Adrian Jaoude (Arturo Ruas on WWE) on AEW.
It's pure patriotism but I like seeing my countrymen doing well on this business


----------



## MaseMan

Looks like an extremely skippable episode.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Geeee said:


> Yeah Kiera's been on a "tryout" with AEW since around All Out but they didn't confirm her signing until this match.


Kiera is a good signing. She was entertaining in Impact with Steelz. If Leila is back(for good hopefully) I would put her with the Acclaimed.


----------



## Jamescaws

ripcitydisciple said:


> Kiera is a good signing. She was entertaining in Impact with Steelz. If Leila is back(for good hopefully) I would put her with the Acclaimed.


she is a former two-time Impact Knockouts Tag Team Champion (with Tasha Steelz).


----------



## Aedubya

Lockhart looked good v Starks

Good match


----------



## Dizzie

Thomazbr said:


> Nice to see Adrian Jaoude (Arturo Ruas on WWE) on AEW.
> It's pure patriotism but I like seeing my countrymen doing well on this business


I randomly stumbled across his tag match on dark as I skimmed through the episode and have to say his moveset made me stay on his match and watch it all the way through, this was the first time watching him and really liked his unique style.


----------



## 3venflow

I could see them signing Lockhart. Giving him 9+ minutes against Ricky Starks instead of the typical AEW vs. enhancement talent feel suggests it was a tryout. Don't know what they'd do with him having just signed three other big indy talents (Garcia, Yuta, Moriarty), but it's good to snap these guys up rather than wait for WWE/NXT to release guys.


----------



## Aedubya

Yuta signed??


----------



## 3venflow

@Aedubya Not confirmed but he appears to be on one of those lower tier deals (which I believe lets them work in other promotions but AEW has first option on them). None of the three mentioned have had 'All Elite' graphics, yet Tony Khan literally offered Moriarty a contract on the mic. Yuta has also been added to the GM game. Bear Country are a similar deal.


----------



## Aedubya

Thanks 
Interesting


----------



## Gwi1890

Why was the FTW title in a bag will Starks reveal a new version on Dynamite?


----------



## Thomazbr

Dizzie said:


> I randomly stumbled across his tag match on dark as I skimmed through the episode and have to say his moveset made me stay on his match and watch it all the way through, this was the first time watching him and really liked his unique style.


He had a pretty good run on EVOLVE back when that promotion was NXT's NXT. I thought between all 3 brazilians on NXT (Him, Bononi and Tay) he was the one who was most advanced when it came to become like a wrestler that is fun to watch.
He was one of these shoot kickmcpad guys but I enjoy the capoeira angle he brought to the matches. A bunch of his EVOLVE matches are on youtube if you want to check him out

He is also my countrymen so I also by law have to like him lol


----------



## Jamescaws

_Thank you to Catalanotto for pinning this thread.. AEW Dark has a thread, Elevation needed one!









_


----------



## Prosper

Lol


----------



## CM Buck

Fuck it why not


----------



## Jamescaws

Firefromthegods said:


> Fuck it why not


_much appreciated._


----------



## Naifu

I mainly just watch for the Acclaimed.


----------



## MaseMan

Anything worth watching on last night's episode?


----------



## ProjectGargano

MaseMan said:


> Anything worth watching on last night's episode?


Maybe Skye Blue vs Emi Sakura and Wardlow making Marko Stunt fly before slamming him.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445166844587905028


----------



## Jamescaws

ProjectGargano said:


> Maybe Skye Blue vs Emi Sakura and Wardlow making Marko Stunt fly before slamming him.


_How come Skye Blue can't get a win?_


----------



## ProjectGargano

Robert Macie said:


> _How come Skye Blue can't get a win?_


She will win sooner than you think, you just have to believe mate!


----------



## Naifu

MaseMan said:


> Anything worth watching on last night's episode?


The FTR match was short and sweet, the Acclaimed match was good and had a rare Colin Delaney sighting, Warlow and Shawn Spears tossing Marko Stunt was fun and the Skye Blue match was decent. Not a big fan of EMi, but enjoying Lulu.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

loved FTR's retro theme.


----------



## Jamescaws




----------



## Geeee

I don't know where AEW finds these guys but Anthony Henry had a real good match with Eddie Kingston. Kinda looks like Corey Graves.


----------



## Thomazbr

Geeee said:


> I don't know where AEW finds these guys but Anthony Henry had a real good match with Eddie Kingston. Kinda looks like Corey Graves.


Another EVOLVE mainstay from when that promotion was NXT's NXT.
When I heard that match was a thing I knew it was probably be good as Kingston is actually very or even too giving in these DARK/Elevation matches. Henry had some cool heel work here with very cool inside kicks toKingston famous bad leg which is just a good thing to focus on as Kingston is one of the better leg sellers on the world.


----------



## Geeee

Thomazbr said:


> Another EVOLVE mainstay from when that promotion was NXT's NXT.
> When I heard that match was a thing I knew it was probably be good as Kingston is actually very or even too giving in these DARK/Elevation matches. Henry had some cool heel work here with very cool inside kicks toKingston famous bad leg which is just a good thing to focus on as Kingston is one of the better leg sellers on the world.


Henry's strikes were very impressive

Also, as a regular Dark watcher, it was really nice to see Serpentico pick up his first singles win!


----------



## Thomazbr

Geeee said:


> Henry's strikes were very impressive
> 
> Also, as a regular Dark watcher, it was really nice to see Serpentico pick up his first singles win!


Henry is good, though I think at this moment the roster is saturated with guys like him (Garcia, Moriarty maybe even Jaoude if they stick with him).
Nevertheless tho, I'm sure getting that type of showing on DARK helps Henry raise his check on the indies, so its good for him.

I hope TK realizes that Comoroto has a future in the upper midcard. His match with Cassidy was fun and all and they have been protecting him by just not giving him matches. He is also like 30 so there should be a lot of time for him, but I reckon if you want the "The Factory" to go anywhere I think Comoroto should at least get a TNT title shot. Get the Dynamite crowd used to him while Ogogo isn't back.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Thomazbr said:


> Henry is good, though I think at this moment the roster is saturated with guys like him (Garcia, Moriarty maybe even Jaoude if they stick with him).
> Nevertheless tho, I'm sure getting that type of showing on DARK helps Henry raise his check on the indies, so its good for him.
> 
> I hope TK realizes that Comoroto has a future in the upper midcard. His match with Cassidy was fun and all and they have been protecting him by just not giving him matches. He is also like 30 so there should be a lot of time for him, but I reckon if you want the "The Factory" to go anywhere I think Comoroto should at least get a TNT title shot. Get the Dynamite crowd used to him while Ogogo isn't back.


Wheeler Yuta and probably Darius Lockhart too. I wonder if Owen Hart tournament will be for young talented wrestlers and that's why they are chasing this type of wrestlers.


----------



## 3venflow

Anthony Henry was Asher Hale on 205 Live and NXT earlier this year. He also teams with The Wingmen's JD Drake as The WorkHorsemen on the indies. He's very good in the ring but already 36 and has been in the business approaching 20 years. Guys like him are best used on an as-needed basis instead of giving them full-time deals.

Henry (Hale), Anthony Greene (August Grey), Stallion Rogers (Curt Stallion) and 2point0 (Ever-Rise) were all victims of the WWE 205 Live/NXT cull. Wouldn't surprise me if Tony Nese, Ariya Daivari and the Bollywood Boyz turn up on future Dark tapings if another company doesn't sign them soon. None of them are wrestlers I'd be looking to bring in full-time personally. I guess there's an argument for the Bollywood Boyz since AEW is pushing into India, but they are very meh.


----------



## Thomazbr

3venflow said:


> Anthony Henry was Asher Hale on 205 Live and NXT earlier this year. He also teams with The Wingmen's JD Drake as The WorkHorsemen on the indies. He's very good in the ring but already 36 and has been in the business approaching 20 years. Guys like him are best used on an as-needed basis instead of giving them full-time deals.
> 
> Henry (Hale), Anthony Greene (August Grey), Stallion Rogers (Curt Stallion) and 2point0 (Ever-Rise) were all victims of the WWE 205 Live/NXT cull. Wouldn't surprise me if Tony Nese, Ariya Daivari and the Bollywood Boyz turn up on future Dark tapings if another company doesn't sign them soon. None of them are wrestlers I'd be looking to bring in full-time personally. I guess there's an argument for the Bollywood Boyz since AEW is pushing into India, but they are very meh.


I think 2point0 has been great fun in AEW personally. They are a fine tag team and they are also just funny promos overall.
I like the Job Squad of 2point0 and Garcia just challenging guys on the top card.
Yeah I like the new Dark format in the studio. I think the guys are being much more giving this time around in the Studio. Greene and Stallion had a heck of a tag team match against FTR and though Stallion has done the dumbest fucking thign you can do in 2021 Greene at least seems to be included in the regular lower card which for sure helps with their own indie bookings.

Henry can say that he had a "premier" DARK match with Kingston for example to raise his standing on the indies


----------



## Aedubya

ProjectGargano said:


> Wheeler Yuta and probably Darius Lockhart too. I wonder if Owen Hart tournament will be for young talented wrestlers and that's why they are chasing this type of wrestlers.


Great idea


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Anthony Henry was Asher Hale on 205 Live and NXT earlier this year. He also teams with The Wingmen's JD Drake as The WorkHorsemen on the indies. He's very good in the ring but already 36 and has been in the business approaching 20 years. Guys like him are best used on an as-needed basis instead of giving them full-time deals.
> 
> Henry (Hale), Anthony Greene (August Grey), Stallion Rogers (Curt Stallion) and 2point0 (Ever-Rise) were all victims of the WWE 205 Live/NXT cull. Wouldn't surprise me if Tony Nese, Ariya Daivari and the Bollywood Boyz turn up on future Dark tapings if another company doesn't sign them soon. None of them are wrestlers I'd be looking to bring in full-time personally. I guess there's an argument for the Bollywood Boyz since AEW is pushing into India, but they are very meh.


Ok, so these are all guys that have been around. Just seems like every Dark there's a new guy who can go.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Geeee said:


> Ok, so these are all guys that have been around. Just seems like every Dark there's a new guy who can go.


I am thinking this about rookie girls on Dark. Ashley D´Amboise, Leyla Grey, Valentina Rossi, Reka Tehaka, Nikita Knight, Xtina Kay are all rookies that can go in the ring and have a good look.


----------



## Gwi1890

MaseMan said:


> Anything worth watching on last night's episode?


Danny Garcia and 2.0 vs jobbers Garcia is a star


----------



## orited

ive wrote this before but got no response so maybe that answers the question but does dark deserve a champion?/tag champ/ womens champ? since it seems so stacked with talent that needs time and that we care about


----------



## JBLGOAT

orited said:


> ive wrote this before but got no response so maybe that answers the question but does dark deserve a champion?/tag champ/ womens champ? since it seems so stacked with talent that needs time and that we care about


AEW has enough belts. They can do more storylines even with jobber matches. They have so many managers they can do coaching storylines where the manager encourages them to try out new moves.


----------



## shandcraig

Funny how Tony said he wanted to atmosphere ti feel like old wcw Saturday night. Far from feeling that scale. Regardless I'm glad dark is in this setup over attached to Dynamite and rampage. Think being in its own unique place will benefit them.


----------



## BroncoBuster3

Geeee said:


> Ok, so these are all guys that have been around. Just seems like every Dark there's a new guy who can go.


There used to be a member on here that posted lists including pretty much every single talented independent wrestler Dark has shown well before they were shown


----------



## Jamescaws




----------



## Prosper

BroncoBuster3 said:


> There used to be a member on here that posted lists including pretty much every single talented independent wrestler Dark has shown well before they were shown


That was @El Hammerstone I believe


----------



## Jamescaws




----------



## Geeee

Ruby Soho's finish is really bad. It's not even a full Pele. It's like a half-Pele. And also, in AEW a Pele or a gamengiri is a really common transition move.


----------



## rbl85

Rossi should not be able to do that kind of moves after just a few months of training


----------



## Aedubya

Valentina Rossi wearing her Adriana Chechik outfit again


----------



## MaseMan

Last night was actually a pretty good show, and what Elevation should mostly be: Some lower level guys in competitive matches, a couple quick squashes, and a bit of storyline advancement.


----------



## 3venflow

Kayla Rossi may have more potential than Jade as an in-ring talent. She definitely looks the part.

Nice tribute to Daffney and the way she lands on her feet is very impressive:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447706775025823744


----------



## Jamescaws




----------



## Kenny's Ghost

First Elevation thing I was ever interested in watching was Crowbar's match. He looked good for 47 and the Daffney spot was nice too. Thus ends me watching Elevation unless they bring back more old wrestlers I like.


----------



## ET_Paul

3venflow said:


> *Kayla Rossi may have more potential than Jade as an in-ring talent. She definitely looks the part.*
> 
> Nice tribute to Daffney and the way she lands on her feet is very impressive:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447706775025823744


You're 140% correct!!! As a Jade fan, she's definitely the better overall package, but Kayla is far and away the better in-ring talent, as you stated.

I went to check her Instagram after she debuted with Janela and was really impressed from the little I saw. She looks to be a really quick learner and is freakishly athletic.

https://www.instagram.com/kaylarossifitness/


----------



## MadCocoG

I only watched the Lee Moriarty tag match, first time hearing FTR's new theme and it reminds me of a song I either heard on Lumines or Astro's Playroom


----------



## 3venflow

MadCocoG said:


> I only watched the Lee Moriarty tag match, first time hearing FTR's new theme and it reminds me of a song I either heard on Lumines or Astro's Playroom


Probably reminded you of this.


----------



## MadCocoG

3venflow said:


> Probably reminded you of this.


That it does, it has been so long since I've heard that I can't be sure why my brain went to a current and semi current video game soundtracks


----------



## ElTerrible

The main event had the shittiest camera work ever, kept showing the guys in the ring instead of Kris Statlander´s top.


----------



## rbl85

ET_Paul said:


> You're 140% correct!!! As a Jade fan, she's definitely the better overall package, but Kayla is far and away the better in-ring talent, as you stated.
> 
> I went to check her Instagram after she debuted with Janela and was really impressed from the little I saw. She looks to be a really quick learner and is freakishly athletic.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/kaylarossifitness/


She did the tryout for the WWE and WWE was interested but they let her go because she's 32.....


----------



## Thomazbr

FTR vs Lee Moriarty and the other dude was pretty good.

FTR are probably the guys who you'd go for promos or whatever but the how they work mechanically in the ring is really impressive. I mean this is nothing new but watching them go through these jobber teams while giving them a fighting chance makes for very simple and very fun matches.


----------



## DammitChrist

Man, tomorrow will be a long one apparently. 

Hopefully, the show is entertaining, and the show flies by quickly


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Robert Macie said:


>


The only match that I looked forward to


----------



## MaseMan

So is tonight's show like a "best of" show?


----------



## 3venflow

Three-hour Best of Dark and Elevation since the beginning. Fans were nominating matches on Twitter. I'd put matches like Takeshita vs. Limelight, Darby vs. CIMA and Kenny vs. Janela on there.

It's a good way to highlight some of the hidden gems from Dark which are easy to miss amid all the squash matches.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

I skipped both Dark and elevation this week because of Dynamite being on sat, so now I can binge both and get my AEW fix.

Cheers brethren of the DUBYA!!!!


----------



## Aedubya

3hrs! Wtf


----------



## BroncoBuster3

Prosper said:


> That was @El Hammerstone I believe


Nah it wasn't, although Hammerstone has definitely thrown some good lists out


----------



## BroncoBuster3

rbl85 said:


> She did the tryout for the WWE and WWE was interested but they let her go because she's 32.....


Wasn't she at the tryout that ended early because of Covid?


----------



## 3venflow

Taped for Elevation yesterday:


Dustin Rhodes vs. Gustavo
Wardlow vs. Will Austin
KiLynn King, Red Velvet & Ryo Mizunami vs. Emi Sakura, Nyla Rose & Diamante
Santana & Ortiz vs. Jaka & Sean Maluta

Nothing special but that six-women tag caught my eye. Very rare to see women's trios matches in AEW and it looks like there could be a heel group forming.

Emi Sakura may not win any looks awards, but she's a good worker and GREAT trainer who AEW can benefit a lot from. And she dropped the horrid Freddie Mercury gimmick. A botch machine like Red Velvet can hopefully learn a lot from her. They need those like Serena and Emi because the quality of women's wrestler in AEW is unimpressive outside of a select group. TK has improved the male roster tenfold, but I'm waiting to see if he can pull off any big deals for women. Jamie Hayter was a good signing. Io Shirai should be a target if her NXT deal is almost up.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Bryan Danielson & Adam Cole Set For AEW Dark Tapings



> It looks like Bryan Danielson and Adam Cole will both be in action at the next set of AEW Dark tapings at Universal Studios.
> 
> The next tapings are set to take place on October 24, with two separate sessions available to buy tickets for.
> 
> The first session will be 1pm-4pm, and the second session will be 5:30pm to 8:30pm
> 
> The promotional poster for the tapings features Bryan Danielson, Adam Cole, Jade Cargill, FTR, Wardlow and Tay Conti.
> 
> While it does include a “card subject to change” note at the very bottom, it wouldn’t be like AEW to advertise something like that and not deliver unless it’s because of something out of the company’s control.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450134017836191757


Source: https://wrestletalk.com/news/bryan-danielson-adam-cole-aew-dark/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

Gimme Danielson vs. Moriarty, Yuta or Angelico on Dark.


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> Gimme Danielson vs. Moriarty, Yuta or Angelico on Dark.


Danielson vs Daniel for Dynamite?


----------



## 3venflow

Emi >>> most of AEW's women's wrestlers. She deserves a match or two on Dynamite or Rampage, she can carry these green girls. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450241747934666758

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450241996786909190


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> Emi >>> most of AEW's women's wrestlers. She deserves a match or two on Dynamite or Rampage, she can carry these green girls.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450241747934666758
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450241996786909190


Emi & Lulu Pencil.


----------



## 3venflow

It sounds like Emi's faction will be called the Killer Queens. Not gonna lie, I love that name.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450247581431484416


----------



## Whoanma

3venflow said:


> It sounds like Emi's faction will be called the Killer Queens. Not gonna lie, I love that name.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450247581431484416


----------



## MaseMan

"Killer Queens" is a great name for a female faction...I also agree with earlier comments that Emi can absolutely teach a lot to many of the females on the roster. She probably already is doing so, in fact.


----------



## RiverFenix

Killer Queens? Is she going back to her Freddy Mercury cosplay gimmick? Also name is pretty cool, but lost if it's on a mouthpiece who can't can't speak English.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

RiverFenix said:


> Killer Queens? Is she going back to her Freddy Mercury cosplay gimmick? Also name is pretty cool, but lost if it's on a mouthpiece who can't can't speak English.


No shes introducing a new female stable .

Likely the stable will consist of Japanese talent I'm guessing. Her character is very well done to the point language isn't a barrier. Shes definitely one of the best technical girls in AEW.

LULU 3:16


----------



## rbl85

Maybe Veny will be part of it ?

SHe was quite impressive during the tournament, her match against Sakura was probably the best one of the whole tournament


----------



## rbl85

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450514165672591362
Best tag team in coming


----------



## Geeee

If Killer Queens is going to be a group that gets on Dynamite or Rampage, they need someone who speaks English I think. Maybe Leyla Hirsch? Sometimes she wears shorts with Japanese text on them

Or they could go for the pun and have KiLynn King in the group


----------



## Geeee

rbl85 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450514165672591362
> Best tag team in coming


since Dark is pre-recorded, I hope they stick to the bit of trying to cover up El Hijo Del Fuego's neck tattoo


----------



## 3venflow

Bryan Danielson vs. Aaron Solo is happening at today's Dark tapings.

Riho is also there. CC: @Whoanma


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Tony Nese is wrestling on Dark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

2 Fast 2 Fuego!


----------



## 3venflow

Dark taping session 1 from Universal Studios.

1. Bobby Fish vs Invictus Khash
2. Riho vs Xtina Kay
3. Dante Martin vs JDX
4. Tiger Ruas vs DJ Brown
5. Diamanté vs Skyler Moore
6. Fuego del Sol vs. Tony Nese
7. 10 vs Shayne Stetson
8. Bryan Danielson vs Aaron Solo
9. Jack Evans vs Eddie Kingston
10. Santana & Ortiz vs Halal Beefcake
11. 2 Fast 2 Fuego vs Kid Bandit & Dean Alexander
12. Nyla Rose vs Viva Van
13. Daniel Garcia vs Rickey Shane Page
14. Lee Johnson & Brock Anderson vs Eli Knight & Malik Bosede
15. The Bunny vs Santana Garrett
16. Bobby Fish vs Ryzin
17. Red Velvet vs Shalonce Royal
18. Wardlow & Shawn Spears vs Bear Country
19. PAC vs. Tiger Ruas


----------



## RiverFenix

Tiger Ruas went by Adrian Jaoude in AEW last time. I assume he goes 1-1 here. Rizin's use hs really dropped off. No surprise bigger indie names this time around.


----------



## Garty

3venflow said:


> 2 Fast 2 Fuego!
> 
> View attachment 110765


Is that Cody with him? Because to me, it doesn't look like Cody. Obviously, the way to tell would be the tattoos he's got on his neck and over his heart, but this photo you can't see anything.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Garty said:


> Is that Cody with him? Because to me, it doesn't look like Cody. Obviously, the way to tell would be the tattoos he's got on his neck and over his heart, but this photo you can't see anything.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452350344864927751

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

@Garty


----------



## Garty

3venflow said:


> @Garty
> 
> View attachment 110772


Nice cover-up for his tattoos and what better place to have it done than at Universal Studios?!

Any idea why they're doing this? Other than a joke I mean.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Garty said:


> Nice cover-up for his tattoos and what better place to have it done than at Universal Studios?!
> 
> Any idea why they're doing this? Other than a joke I mean.


I think it is from Sammy Vlogs


----------



## 3venflow

Someone called Infinito is wrestling a local guy in session two. It's notable because no one has any idea who he is and he has an original entrance, so it could be an attempt at an new gimmick for someone.

Tetsuya Naito has used that term, but he's injured and wouldn't be under a mask anyway.

Edit: Some speculating Chris Daniels.


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452429373412462594
If anyone was still wondering if Tessa was coming to AEW, La Rosa Negra is the women that Tessa allegedly spat on and called the N word.


----------



## JBLGOAT

Keep burying jack evans


----------



## 3venflow

Adam Cole vs. Anthony Greene headlined session 2 of a marathon Dark taping.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Someone called Infinito is wrestling a local guy in session two. It's notable because no one has any idea who he is and he has an original entrance, so it could be an attempt at an new gimmick for someone.
> 
> Tetsuya Naito has used that term, but he's injured and wouldn't be under a mask anyway.
> 
> Edit: Some speculating Chris Daniels.
> 
> View attachment 110774
> 
> 
> View attachment 110775




















Note that the veins in Christopher Daniels hands are kind of weird-looking. That's definitely not his hand.











I don't believe this is Naito's hand either


----------



## RiverFenix

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452429373412462594
> If anyone was still wondering if Tessa was coming to AEW, La Rosa Negra is the women that Tessa allegedly spat on and called the N word.


OTOH, the only way to ever bring Tessa in would be for the target to her alleged racist verbal tirade to be part of the defense of the hiring.


----------



## RiverFenix

How big was Infinito? How did they move? One match and you should be able to tell. I think more than likely it will be a gimmick that is passed around from taping to taping. Infinity amount of people under the gimmick. A spot for no names to shine and show what they got without a push, or big names to have a bit of fun.


----------



## RiverFenix

Interesting that Arjun Singh likely picks up a win during the second set (wrestling Dillon McQueen)

Carlie Bravo and Shawn Dean finally team up again as well. That could be a good Dark/Developmental team. 

Nick Comoroto vs Lee Moriarty is a legit toss-up. Both should be picking up wins on Dark.


----------



## 3venflow

One of the latest Samoan boys is on Elevation tonight against FTR in a tag.

Never seen this one. AEW passed on Sefa Fatu who is about to debut for NXT. Cody mentioned Jacob Fatu again in an interview the other day.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440016048284000259


----------



## rbl85

Well that's one big boi


----------



## 3venflow

Bit of character for Leyla.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452782286148042759


----------



## 3venflow

Toa Liona getting some nice offense with FTR. He looks interesting, imagine him and Jacob Fatu in a tag team. MLW should grab him if AEW don't - have you seen him before @El Hammerstone?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452805835126681606


----------



## El Hammerstone

3venflow said:


> Toa Liona getting some nice offense with FTR. He looks interesting, imagine him and Jacob Fatu in a tag team. MLW should grab him if AEW don't - *have you seen him before @El Hammerstone?*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452805835126681606


Not enough to say I'm super familiar. Personally, I think Jacob Fatu is above being in a tag team, but he'd look nice in Contra I think; perhaps even the supposed hoss group Kimchee is allegedly forming. Whatever he ends up doing, he looks interesting


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> Toa Liona getting some nice offense with FTR. He looks interesting, imagine him and Jacob Fatu in a tag team. MLW should grab him if AEW don't - have you seen him before @El Hammerstone?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452805835126681606


Sign that dude today to a tiered deal. I would take him over signing Bobby Fish or Tony Near.


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> Toa Liona getting some nice offense with FTR. He looks interesting, imagine him and Jacob Fatu in a tag team. MLW should grab him if AEW don't - have you seen him before @El Hammerstone?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452805835126681606


Real shit you should do a weekly 5 matches to watch list. You clearly catch a lot of wrestling and tend to be positive on it. 

(Again no sarcasm)


----------



## RiverFenix

How old is he? Also I'd want to see him in a match against somebody other than FTR as they could make me look presentable. 

Elevation was pretty bad otherwise this week. I down-low like QT Marshall, but find Ten boring as all hell and not much of a prospect right now. Women's tag was just there and Big Show offers nothing in-ring anymore. Big men don't age well, and fella was stiff just getting out of his chair from commentary. I guess it might have been fun for fans in attendence or whatever, but keep his matches unaired.


----------



## 3venflow

RapShepard said:


> Real shit you should do a weekly 5 matches to watch list. You clearly catch a lot of wrestling and tend to be positive on it.


I actually watch less than I used to, I haven't even finished the G1 yet and want to watch Nakajima's big matches in NOAH that people are raving about.

Elevation is so easy to put on and skip through to the interesting parts though because it's on YouTube. Judging by the MOTYC thread on the other wrestling forum, @DammitChrist watches more than me.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

QT got punched right in the eye 😬


----------



## Aedubya

Elbow right to the cheekbone


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453024872955723784


----------



## RiverFenix

Here's the full nine-match YouTube card:


Bryan Danielson vs. Aaron Solo
Too Fast, Too Fuego vs. Dean Alexander and Kidd Bandit
Bobby Fish vs. Invictus Khash
Diamante vs. Skyler Moore
Dante Martin (w/ Lio Rush) vs. JDX
Eddie Kingston vs. Jack Evans
Riho vs. Tina Kay
10 vs. Shayne Stetson
Tiger Ruas vs. DJ Brown
Kidd Bandit, Dean Alexander and JDX are all NF Students I believe. Solo vs Danielson could be very good, but Danielson shouldn't be wasting bumps on Dark. Only matches I'm sure to skip are Diamante vs Skylar (though interested to see how the latter might have improved as I don't recall seeing her in a while) and 10 vs Stetson because 10 bores me.


----------



## 3venflow

Danielson gave Solo almost 10 minutes and it was a really good match.

Solo hasn't really developed much in AEW but matches like this will surely help him improve. Danielson looked like he was really enjoying himself on AEW's D show against a lower card guy. He seems to be loving this run, which I think is going to be the best of his career when all is said and done.

Also, Too Fast Too Fuego:


----------



## Jammy

Strong speculation that Infinito is Bryan Danielson. Crazy stuff.

Reddit has info that he did the airplane spin and small package (ROH/ Saturday Morning Slam), plus the vein and body shape/ height comparisions.


----------



## Gwi1890

FTR made Toa look like a million bucks, any up and coming wrestlers or ready made wrestlers need to take a page out of their book


----------



## Aedubya

Tiger Ruas given a squash match 
I liked what I seen from him in that Tag match a few weeks back, he must be getting signed up 
Good addition


----------



## RiverFenix

Why would Bryan Danielson wrestle Ray Jaz? Put him under the gimmick so he can work a lesser style and save his body while still getting in-ring time? He can wrestle a sillier style he might want to do to amuse himself? A character for his kids to enjoy. 

I just don't think you waste any of the bumps Danielson has left in his body. Hand mapping as proof doesn't convince me really. As for moveset it could be somebody aware of the stuff trying to fool people it's Danielson.


----------



## 3venflow

@Aedubya Not sure if Ruas is getting signed, but he faced PAC in the main event of the second set of Dark tapings so may have been to build him up for that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Danielson gave Solo almost 10 minutes and it was a really good match.
> 
> Solo hasn't really developed much in AEW but matches like this will surely help him improve. Danielson looked like he was really enjoying himself on AEW's D show against a lower card guy. He seems to be loving this run, which I think is going to be the best of his career when all is said and done.
> 
> Also, Too Fast Too Fuego:
> 
> View attachment 110873


there is no way Danielson does not face QT in DARK at some point

the crowd was giving QT so much heat


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Jammy said:


> Strong speculation that Infinito is Bryan Danielson. Crazy stuff.
> 
> Reddit has info that he did the airplane spin and small package (ROH/ Saturday Morning Slam), plus the vein and body shape/ height comparisions.
> View attachment 110889
> 
> 
> View attachment 110890


does that mean AEW and ROH are talking a bit?

would be interesting - not sure what ROH can offer AEW though

or maybe it is just a condition for Bryans' contract


----------



## 3venflow

LifeInCattleClass said:


> would be interesting - not sure what ROH can offer AEW though


Not much, but... since they don't seem to want to leave ROH, the Briscoes offer more than anyone from IMPACT. They'd add a lot to the tag division. They just won the GCW Tag Team Title so seem open to venturing out.

ROH also has Rush and Dragon Lee, but Rush is injured and is a free agent by the time he gets back. They usually move around as a package deal and I could see AEW signing both (Lee is one of the best lightweights in the world).

Bandido rules too and is the current ROH World Champion. In AEW, he'd be a midcard guy though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Not much, but... since they don't seem to want to leave ROH, the Briscoes offer more than anyone from IMPACT. They'd add a lot to the tag division. They just won the GCW Tag Team Title so seem open to venturing out.
> 
> ROH also has Rush and Dragon Lee, but Rush is injured and is a free agent by the time he gets back. They usually move around as a package deal and I could see AEW signing both (Lee is one of the best lightweights in the world).
> 
> Bandido rules too and is the current ROH World Champion. In AEW, he'd be a midcard guy though.


yah - Briscoes, Rush, Lee and Bandido are the biggest ones

such a shame that Bandido was so hot at All In - and now I rarely hear about him


----------



## MaseMan

Tonight's card has a couple interesting matchups (listing is from mandatory.com):


FTR (with Tully Blanchard) vs. Waves & Curls
Frankie Kazarian vs. Victor Benjamin
Riho vs. Kayla Sparks
Ryo Mizunami & Kris Statlander vs. Nyla Rose and Emi Sakura (with Vickie Guerrero and Lulu Pencil)
The Acclaimed and Serpentico vs. Best Friends (Orange Cassidy, Chuck Taylor and Wheeler Yuta)
Tay Conti vs. LMK
I think we can all guess who's probably eating the pin in that trios tag!


----------



## Geeee

this episode of Elevation was really funny, if you're into that sort of thing in your wrestling.


----------



## DammitChrist

"Word to your mother" - Orange Cassidy 2021 

😂 😂


----------



## 3venflow

This could be really good.


----------



## Aedubya

Yep, that should be a Dynamite or Rampage match up


----------



## RiverFenix

Aedubya said:


> Yep, that should be a Dynamite or Rampage match up


Ruas isn't known really at all. He wrestled as Adrian Jaoude two matches ago. You have this on television and it has to be a PAC squash, but here PAC can give Ruas some shine time.

On an aside Tiger Ruas recently co-main evented Josh Barnett's Bloodsport 7, against Barnett himself.


----------



## MaseMan

Decent episode. Nyla/Emi are actually a pretty good team, and they got a pretty decisive win. Nothing else really major, but the six man match was fun enough.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455318716548272130
Victor Benjamin was quite impressive. Not a guy AEW should sign full-time but someone the likes of IMPACT, MLW and NWA should look at. AEW gives a ton of indy guys this kind of exposure that could get them hired elsewhere. Like VSK, who IMPACT signed.


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455318716548272130
> Victor Benjamin was quite impressive. Not a guy AEW should sign full-time but someone the likes of IMPACT, MLW and NWA should look at. AEW gives a ton of indy guys this kind of exposure that could get them hired elsewhere. Like VSK, who IMPACT signed.


He's married to Lady Frost, who I believe is with Impact now right?

On an aside, Elevation seemingly sucks when Rampage is taped along with it. Nothing really redeeming about the card this week.


----------



## 3venflow

RiverFenix said:


> On an aside, Elevation seemingly sucks when Rampage is taped along with it. Nothing really redeeming about the card this week.


It seemed to designed to be a level up from Dark. But the latest Dark in the 'AEW Zone' from Universal have had better wrestling, some actual storyline development, and felt more important with guys like Danielson and Cole appearing plus some interesting freelancers. Elevation feels a bit obsolete, mainly to give fans a bit of extra wrestling if they arrive early.


----------



## RiverFenix




----------



## Thomazbr

RiverFenix said:


> Ruas isn't known really at all. He wrestled as Adrian Jaoude two matches ago. You have this on television and it has to be a PAC squash, but here PAC can give Ruas some shine time.
> 
> On an aside Tiger Ruas recently co-main evented Josh Barnett's Bloodsport 7, against Barnett himself.


I wonder if some wrestlers are just going to be Dark wrestlers even though they are like positioned decently in that.
I mean I can imagine that this match can go like 10 minutes and that Tiger can kills jobbers but lose to the real wrestlers in a competitive match.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> It seemed to designed to be a level up from Dark. But the latest Dark in the 'AEW Zone' from Universal have had better wrestling, some actual storyline development, and felt more important with guys like Danielson and Cole appearing plus some interesting freelancers. Elevation feels a bit obsolete, mainly to give fans a bit of extra wrestling if they arrive early.


Yeah I've really been digging the new Darks. But TBH, I've felt Dark is a little better than Elevation all along, just because of Excalibur and Taz's entertaining commentary.


----------



## RiverFenix

*AEW Dark Card (11/2/21) – *


Fuego Del Sol vs. Tony Nese
Santana Garrett vs. The Bunny (w/The Butcher)
Bison XL & Toa Liona vs. 2point0 (Matt Lee & Jeff Parker) (w/Daniel Garcia)
Bobby Fish vs. Ryzin
PAC vs. Tiger Ruas
Ishmael Vaughn & Dontae Smiley vs. The Acclaimed (Max Caster & Anthony Bowen)
RSP vs. Daniel Garcia (w/2point0)
Santana & Ortiz vs. Joe Coleman & Idris Abraham
Red Velvet vs. Sholance Royal
The Dark Order’s John Silver & Alex Reynolds vs. Sean Carr & Marcus Kross
Viva Van vs. Nyla Rose (w/Vickie Guerrero)
Eli Knight & Malik Bosede vs. Lee Johnson & Brock Anderson (w/Arn Anderson)


----------



## december_blue

Tony Nese vs. Fuego Del Sol should be the match of the night. Really looking forward to that one.


----------



## RiverFenix

december_blue said:


> Tony Nese vs. Fuego Del Sol should be the match of the night. Really looking forward to that one.


Maybe. I've always found Fuego is much better against bigger guys and is exposed a bit when against guys his size. 

Bison XL and Toa Liona should beat The Show 2.0

Rickey Shane Page vs Daniel Garcia could be interesting.


----------



## 3venflow

Matching colours. Could see them building up 2point0 for a title shot against the Lucha Bros on a run-of-the-mill Rampage.


----------



## omaroo

3venflow said:


> Matching colours. Could see them building up 2point0 for a title shot against the Lucha Bros on a run-of-the-mill Rampage.
> 
> View attachment 111256


Still cant take 2point0 seriously. They scream jobbers.


----------



## Geeee

Toa Liona is sick. Got that samoan hot tag


----------



## 3venflow

Tony Nese showing again what an awesome worker he is. The springboard moonsault he did was picture perfect. Not the most charismatic guy in the world but definitely 'all elite' in terms of ring skill. I wonder how far he can go in AEW - I think he's the type of guy who could work well in a tag team built around great chemistry and workrate, kinda like FTR and reDRagon are/were.


----------



## RiverFenix

Inner Circle has been terrible for Santana and Ortiz - they're always after thoughts. This feud with ATT worst of all right now. These cats should be front and center in the mix at the top of the tag division with the likes of FTR, Bucks, Lucha Bros...

Putting Lee Johnson in a team with Brock Anderson is ingenious - it makes Big Shotty charismatic as hell by comparison. Lee did show some down the line heel swagger to him. Still has real potential. Anderson is years away from television. 

Red Death should wear red, not feeling the blue gear. Also not a fan of Garcia with 2.0. I get the odd couple attempt I guess with 2.0 needing a threat with them, but I think another wrestler should have been used here, somebody who would fit with their personalities while also a threat. A lower card Kingston would have really worked. Maybe as mouthy hangers on to Powerhouse Hobbs. Garcia could be good with Jake Roberts and Lance Archer. 

Rickey Shane Page is good in his jobber role. Obviously very experienced(spiking Garcia on his shoulder in that bodyslam spot excluded). Better than Luther ever was. Sells really well. Could be a decent semi-permanent fixture for Dark at Universal. 

Marcus Kross seems like he'd make a good heel manager. His hair kills me. He'd be a good fit with The Wingmen. Also given he was a indie partner of Griff Garrison, he could fit in there as a male cheerleader type on the outside or give Pillman Jr something better and have Griff, Kross and Julia remain as that act. 

Acclaimed have lost a lot of their luster. Dontae Smiley sold really well. 

Bison XL reminds me of very early Batista - I'm talking OVW Leviathan era just in appearance. Helluva hot tag for Toa - keeping him looking good. 

Red Velvet announced from Miami Florida vs "Her Mama's Kitchen" is a welcome change. Shalante (sp?) was decent, and purposefully annoying enough that I wouldn't mind her back. 

Good squash for Bobby Fish. I dig him using the sleeper sub to weaken/daze his opponent to set up his kick finisher (should call it the Fish Hook Kick). It's a tactic that is rarely used and should be used more to explain the opponent standing there waiting for the finisher, or outside to catch etc. 

I stand corrected on Nese vs Fuego - it was very good. Might be Fuego's best match in AEW. I wouldn't have minded Nese losing in a shocker to Fuego to have a rematch for revenge later. Nese should to a Mr. Perfect gimmick where he's good at every sport. 

PAC vs Ruas was damn good. Go out of your way to see it. PAC is so good he makes you wonder how the hell Tiger Ruas never got out of WWE developmental, or even really on NXT television. Some might complain it was too long given the relative statures, but Ruas looks imposing enough and carried his own. 

Really folks should check out the whole show. Good shit.


----------



## december_blue

3venflow said:


> Tony Nese showing again what an awesome worker he is. The springboard moonsault he did was picture perfect. Not the most charismatic guy in the world but definitely 'all elite' in terms of ring skill. *I wonder how far he can go in AEW* - I think he's the type of guy who could work well in a tag team built around great chemistry and workrate, kinda like FTR and reDRagon are/were.


Nese should hopefully end up at the top of the card in AEW.


----------



## Geeee

I do think it's weird that AEW hyped up Tony Nese on Dynamite and then had him debut on Dark


----------



## RiverFenix

Geeee said:


> I do think it's weird that AEW hyped up Tony Nese on Dynamite and then had him debut on Dark


The way Nese tells the story the "in the crowd" spot was a last minute thing. He was there visiting and Khan asked if he's sit in the crowd and they'd show him on camera, and Nese thought he was asked to do that because the gate might be low initially. 

I agree though, if Nese was a non-celebrated hire, his first appearance was as a surprise match last night I think his signing would have been greeted better. Selling him as a top free agent on Dynamite was silly.


----------



## Geeee

RiverFenix said:


> The way Nese tells the story the "in the crowd" spot was a last minute thing. He was there visiting and Khan asked if he's sit in the crowd and they'd show him on camera, and Nese thought he was asked to do that because the gate might be low initially.
> 
> I agree though, if Nese was a non-celebrated hire, his first appearance was as a surprise match last night I think his signing would have been greeted better. Selling him as a top free agent on Dynamite was silly.


Dark is pre-recorded, so they could always air his match on Dark later


----------



## Randy Lahey

I don’t think the 2.0 and Garcia is a good pairing either. 

Garcia needs to be presented as a serious killer. An MMA style brooding character. I like 2.0, best tag promos in wrestling, but they are comedy and Garcia is serious. Just don’t mix.

Honestly TK needs to find a way for 2.0 and The Acclaimed to feud for the promo battles alone.

Let dudes like Garcia and Dante Martin build up as singles guys


----------



## rbl85

Mei Suruga was at the dark taping last night


----------



## rbl85

Suruga is super attractive with that new look, wow.


----------



## RiverFenix

Killer Queens should be the vehicle for a Shida heel turn. The group needs a centerpiece to matter. Nyla ain't it (if she's supposed to be).


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Killer Queens bore me. Bring back Maki Itoh.*


----------



## Tell it like it is

The Legit DMD said:


> *Killer Queens bore me. Bring back Maki Itoh.*


Why? so that bigot can say something racist about her.


----------



## RockettotheCrockett

Ruby Soho needs more time off to develop herself. For someone who headlined the main event at AEW for the womens title at AEW grand slam to now having dark matches in tag teams shows she was not ready to come back.

Noticing a few botches and just not selling. I watched a few of her matches when she was Ruby Riott and she did a much better job then.


----------



## RiverFenix

AEW needs to pull the trigger with Hobbs in some way. Dude is a unit, he's lost a lot of weight since his debut and had a bit of "it factor" to him. Is the jobber's gimmick he looks like Schiavone, or did they book him and ask him to dress like that? 

Butch and Blade would have made more sense for Andrade to have been hiring and paying than FTR given the mysterious hired goon aspect of their gimmick. Speaking of getting into shape Andy Williams remade his body as well. I love his lunge walk probably more than I should. I feel there is a lot of money being left on the table with his mostly one dimensional character vs his real life personality. Maybe Jericho says there is only room for one middle aged rocker. Also if he did break away with that it would leave Blade behind. Given Butch is older he's probably content where he's at in the wrestling business. 

Tootie Lynn has a good look to her. A prospect to keep an eye on after that match. She seemingly has an alter-ego character as well (Little Blue Dragon) - If she was ever signed I think she should go with the masked character. Unless that would be saved for a lucha women eventually. She was given a lot of offense and close pins against Riho - seems AEW scouts might have their eye on her. 










Hanry vs Alexander was just there. Hardy is out of place in AEW, he'd be better off back in WWE if he could swallow his pride (and they'd want him back) to form Hardy Boys for one last run. 

Killer Queens have a nice group look to them. Don't see all that as a vehicle for Emi though. Ryo is so cringy he makes her tag partner look ridiculous in their team pairing/entrances - first Leyla and now Ruby. 

Nice to see OG Dark Order back together. AEW tag roster has seemed to pass Evil Uno by, and not sure he's good enough on the mic to be a manager in the future. 2.0 have an old school esthetic and style like you could see them managed by a Cornette or Jimmy Hart back in the day.


----------



## RiverFenix

Card for tonight. I think they combine the Universal tapings with some Friday Night Rampage tapings here, though not sure.

* Darby Allin vs. QT Marshall​* Matt Sydal & Lee Moriarty vs. 2point0​* Chuck Taylor, Orange Cassidy, & Wheeler Yuta vs. Darian Bengston, Davey Vega, & Camaro Jackson​* Heidi Howitzer vs. Riho​* Miranda Gordy vs. Tay Conti​* Too Fast Too Fuego vs. Nick Comoroto & Aaron Solo​* Frankie Kazarian vs. Dante Martin​* Koko Lane & Luke Langley vs. Sammy Guevara & Jake Hager​* Nyla Rose vs. Tootie Lynn​* Thunder Rosa, Ryo Mizunami, & Kris Statlander vs. Emi Sakura, Jamie Hayter, & Rebel​* Hardy Family Office vs. Luchasaurus, Jungle Boy, & Christian Cage​* Ryan Mantell vs. Wardlow​* Angel Angels & 10 vs. Ricky Starks & Powerhouse Hobbs​* Andrade El Idolo vs. Warhorse​* Evil Uno, Alex Reynolds, & Colt Cabana vs. The Gunn Club​​The usual here in that they book wins for wrestlers heading into lose on Dynamite. 

Yes, Miranda Gordy is the daughter of Terry Bam Bam Gordy. She's said to be pretty green though, so is taking up the family business late. She had a WWE PC try out back in March that obviously nothing came of, and given their new direction they'd not likely to touch the 32 yr old developmental regardless.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

omaroo said:


> Still cant take 2point0 seriously. They scream jobbers.


well, they won’t win the titles / but they will get a title shot one day

they are actually perfect for trios titles IMO


----------



## JBLGOAT

Could the Gunn club lose here?


----------



## 3venflow

Honestly, the Dark Order losing to Gunn Club was stupid even though it was a cheat finish. I know the Dark Order aren't WF's favourite faction but they're usually in storylines, yet the Gunns kept their ridiculous unbeaten run going at the expense of Colt/Uno/Reynolds. I think that makes Colten Gunn 33-0 and the kid has very little talent compared to most in AEW. Austin is better but after the undercard depth AEW has added over the past year, he has no chance of getting very far. AEW wouldn't miss the Gunns one bit, but Billy's coaching role seems to guarantee his offspring jobs.


----------



## RiverFenix

3venflow said:


> Honestly, the Dark Order losing to Gunn Club was stupid even though it was a cheat finish. I know the Dark Order aren't WF's favourite faction but they're usually in storylines, yet the Gunns kept their ridiculous unbeaten run going at the expense of Colt/Uno/Reynolds. I think that makes Colten Gunn 33-0 and the kid has very little talent compared to most in AEW. Austin is better but after the undercard depth AEW has added over the past year, he has no chance of getting very far. AEW wouldn't miss the Gunns one bit, but Billy's coaching role seems to guarantee his offspring jobs.


Total disservice to the kids as well. Only payoff would be Billy using the record to demand a title shot and then seeing Penta and Fenix totally murk the two. 

Cody's Fuego Dos should have been a one and done. Let's hope Bucks are rightfully protective of their tag booking that they don't let this Cody masturbation go far in the tag scene. 

I was hoping Heidi Howitzer would be more Bull Nakano is demeanor and presence. They she smiles and does some hand signals on her intro. 

Tootie Lynn faced two former women's champs in her first two matches. Little Blue Dragon could make money, Tootie Lynn not so much. Something is there with her though. 

Idolo's presentation is all off. Bigly. Acts all menacing in his intro then is all tranquillo in the ring. He's flailing. 

Sydal is ridiculously good. Makes everything look so smooth and easy. I saw him referred to as "The Vision" Matt Sydal somewhere or other. I could be talked into giving one more solid shot at a push for this guy. 

More useless faction HBO or Team Taz? 

Hobbs is everything Wardlow is forecasted to be. I honestly see little in the latter.


----------



## 3venflow

Andrade's squash win over Warhorse was fun, even though it'll probably upset some indy fans who love Warhorse.


----------



## TayJayBayBay

3venflow said:


> Honestly, the Dark Order losing to Gunn Club was stupid even though it was a cheat finish. I know the Dark Order aren't WF's favourite faction but they're usually in storylines, yet the Gunns kept their ridiculous unbeaten run going at the expense of Colt/Uno/Reynolds. I think that makes Colten Gunn 33-0 and the kid has very little talent compared to most in AEW. Austin is better but after the undercard depth AEW has added over the past year, he has no chance of getting very far. AEW wouldn't miss the Gunns one bit, but Billy's coaching role seems to guarantee his offspring jobs.


I have to agree with you on this, especially considering the Dark Order have been featured a lot recently in high-profile matches against the SuperElite/SuperKliq/Elite.


----------



## 3venflow

QT Marshall gone from feuding with Cody (and even getting a pin in a tag match) to losing back-to-back singles matches against Dustin, 10, Darby and Silver. You love to see it.

Ogogo should definitely split from The Factory when he returns. He has genuine star potential (it has probably been forgotten by most, but he came across like a star before the Cody match and his injury) and The Factory is now basically a Dark job faction. Comoroto's moment in the sun seems to have quickly passed too, it's hard to see him going anyway with all the talent AEW added. Maybe him and Luchasaurus together in future.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Something says me that Dark Order will split, they lost against Gunn Club, HFO (both on Elevation) and today on Dark they will fight The Acclaimed. 

Maybe they will realize that their purpose was achieved with Hangman title win and they will have separate ways now?


----------



## RiverFenix

I'll say it again, Hobbs is ready for a push. I don't like the Torture Rack finisher though because it doesn't look like it would hurt, though it's always been a finisher in pro-wrestling and a good visual I guess. I don't know who I'd put him over in a feud with though. Maybe Team Taz vs Best Friends that would culminate with Hobbs vs Trent. Another possibility would e Team Taz vs Dark Order with Taz trying to recruit Ten away. 

I like the Universal DARK matches better. 

Andrade El Idolo needs a faction. I think his entrance would be much better if he was flanked. Dragon Lee and Bandito would obviously work. AEW dropped the ball with his debut and handling, he needs to get his footing. I hate his entrance and his ring gear. Pin stripped suit pants isn't something he should be wearing in ring. Dug the sub finish for Andrade though, sort of like the wily vet just took advantage and grabbed the sub out of his little used bag of tricks when he decided enough was enough and finished it. 

Why would Pinnacle have a second tag team with Wardlow and Spears when they have FTR? I'd use this for the re-configuring of Pinnacle. Spears trying to be tagged in late, and then attacking the opponent after the match makes me believe they might go for Spears vs Wardlow as Wardlow's first program when he breaks away. And then Spears could be kicked out of Pinnacle after he loses the feud to Wardlow. Spears vs Wardlow would be a good first program for the latter as he is still pretty green. Pinnacle needs a better heater than Spears. 

Ruby is sort of exposed in matches where she's not wrestling opponents better than her. She can be carried to decent matches, but hopefully still willing to put in work with the rest of the undercard women on the roster to improve. 

Fuego wrestles with so much more confidence it seems when he's teaming with Cody. I think he might wrestle a little stiffer though, and that double stop to the back of the head was dangerous. Longer term Fuego is a tag wrestler given his size, though this gimmick with masked Cody isn't it. 

Couldn't care less about Colt/Angels vs Acclaimed. Skipped it. 

Is Brock Anderson overtly trying to look like end of career Arn? Seems like a poor decision. Shotty Lee is really growing in confidence and it shows in his total presentation. There is something there. Good to see Blonds back. Julia looks a bit skinnier than I remember, hopefully nothing is going on there. Interesting they drew focus to Pillman Sr being in Four Horsemen. Pillman Jr and Brock Anderson probably make a more natural team, as would Lee Johnson and Griff for that matter. Actual match was an absolute car wreck, I think literally everybody landed hard on botched catches outside the ring. 

New rule - I'm not watching any Dark Order matches anymore. 

Craven Nyght(sp) was pretty crisp in the ring, I'd like to see more of him. Scorp looked good, as usual. Good quick match.


----------



## 3venflow

Trish Adora vs. Riho was taped for Elevation last night. If it gets some time, it could really be something.


----------



## RiverFenix

Adora being 32yrs old means WWE likely wouldn't be interested, so AEW has a real shot if they want her. Adora only signed with RoH in the fall, so it could be AEW wasn't interested then and wouldn't be now per se, however she might have chose RoH out of certain loyalty at the time. Rok-c is the one AEW needs to get, but being Booker T trained and only 19yrs old I think she ends up in WWE Developmental.


----------



## 3venflow

Some matches of interest this week featuring fresh talent to AEW, Nese, Adora and Willow. Both Trish and Willow have been very active in ROH and teamed up on their women's Wednesday show not long ago. Two women who are better than a number of those already employed by AEW.


----------



## 3venflow

Riho vs. Trish was way too short but good while it lasted. Hopefully they bring in Trish after that, she'd add some legitimacy to the division.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462944779407400963

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462945079769894917
Her Hayter-esque bump for Riho's crossbody:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462945426911465473


----------



## RiverFenix

Conti/Jay vs Willow and Erica Leigh was a complete sprint, so short I don't necessarily see the point of it. Opponents got no offense in, Jay and Conti did little themselves. I like Anna's leg based offense, especially that running corner round house. No reason for Team TayJay when there is no women's tag division. 

Nese vs Leroux warmed up to a decent enough showing. Lacked chemistry early had Logan whiffing on some offense, not sure if it was a case where he wanted to be too safe in his big opportunity or something. That kick near the end where Big Show called "a scalping" was sick looking. Give Nese a boy toy gimmick with Vickie Guerrero. 

I liked Hobbs and Starks showing chemistry this week versus seemingly booked to have underlying friction between them in the past. Having both hitting their finishers at the finish is the same thing booked with Tay/Jay. Lucas Chase looked solid enough holding up his end of the match, Legend was pretty bad. If the tag division wasn't so deep, Starks and Hobbs would be a good pairing to push. 

Ryo is garbage. Can't watch her matches anymore. Statlander needs to play up character more. 

I don't get the point of Kazarian vs Joe Keys as I don't think the latter is any sort of prospect AEW could be looking at and Kaz doesn't need enhancement wins, but should be more in the player-scout role. 

Trish Adora wasn't allowed to do much unfortunately. I hate that Riho needs to do that Matrix bridge out pin escape every damn match. Just makes her opponents look like shit. 

Good to see Wheeler get the win. But the match was way too long. Also I couldn't care less about Serpentico not having a tag partner. Luther seems retired at this point into just his backstage role. Chaos Projekt isn't a thing anymore.


----------



## 3venflow

Lee Moriarty got a big main event win over Nick Comoroto on Dark and cut this good promo after. He has huge potential since he can talk, wrestle and has a good size/look to him.

Match was a good clash of styles although it has becoming apparent that they don't have any immediate plans for Comoroto compared to some of the other younger guys. That Dynamite main event against Dustin was really cold.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463316436730798083


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*They really just let ANYONE wrestle on Dark huh?

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463477861294096388*


----------



## 3venflow

Janela  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463320409168879617


----------



## DammitChrist

The Legit DMD said:


> *They really just let ANYONE wrestle on Dark huh?
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463477861294096388*


Drop the bad tribalism gimmick already.

AEW Dark can feature anybody that they want.


----------



## 3venflow

Anyone else think Infinito on Dark is Danielson?


----------



## 3venflow

The running style screams Danielson.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465845607898222598


----------



## Geeee

The Legit DMD said:


> *They really just let ANYONE wrestle on Dark huh?
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1463477861294096388*


I think this was on purpose. This is a move I have seen in puro


----------



## DammitChrist

I think Anthony Greene vs Adam Cole on AEW Dark earlier tonight might have been the best wrestling match to take place at Universal Studios yet so far.


----------



## ProjectGargano

It was a nice show but it had 2 scary botches that the production could have avoid. When Nikita Knight made the Michinoku Driver on Julia Hart and Jora Johl throwing Prince Agballah with his head almost to the floor.


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> The running style screams Danielson.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1465845607898222598


100% Bryan.

Hes living his best life right now ain't he?


----------



## Aedubya

Anna Jay has managed to make herself look even more hotter with that new hairstyle on Elevation
Only a slight change but wooooooooooo 

Nese looked very good , will be a solid signing


----------



## Aedubya

Dani Jordyn has lost a loylt of derriere weight 

Squat queen


----------



## Aedubya

ProjectGargano said:


> It was a nice show but it had 2 scary botches that the production could have avoid. When Nikita Knight made the Michinoku Driver on Julia Hart and Jora Johl throwing Prince Agballah with his head almost to the floor.


The Hart spot was fine , it looked worse due to her long hair & commentary milked it too

Can't believe no one at least applauded for Comoroto gorilla pressing Garrison - immense show of strength
Pullman messed up that post match interview too, he was 100% supposed to say they were the future haha
Agree about the Johl spot - that was very bad, poor from him and Prince


----------



## RiverFenix

What does AEW gain by letting Danielson as Infinito take bumps? What does AEW get with Danielson wrestling Ray Jaz?

If Danielson has a finite amount of bumps left, you don't waste them on Dark, under a mask, and against Ray Jaz.


----------



## Geeee

RiverFenix said:


> What does AEW gain by letting Danielson as Infinito take bumps? What does AEW get with Danielson wrestling Ray Jaz?
> 
> If Danielson has a finite amount of bumps left, you don't waste them on Dark, under a mask, and against Ray Jaz.


Perhaps establishing Infinito plays into a later storyline. Or perhaps it's just that Danielson wanted to do a sillier match which wouldn't really play into the serious character he's doing right now


----------



## RiverFenix

Ogogo is back, wrestling at Elevation tapings last night, unfortunately still with The Factory. 

Brandon and Brent Tate, aka Tate Twins, who were formerly The Boys to Dalton Castle's ROH act also wrestled on the tapings.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466854016881774595
🤦🏽


----------



## ProjectGargano

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466854016881774595
> 🤦🏽


It is just Dark, relax.


----------



## El Hammerstone

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466854016881774595
> 🤦🏽


----------



## Geeee

I think Brandi is gonna end up TBS champion...

The one episode of Rhodes to the Top I watched seemed to be setting up for her to win a belt down the line.


----------



## 3venflow

Dark at Universal tapings:

Session 1 - part one

1. Lee Moriarty vs. Misterioso
2. Brandi Rhodes vs. Angelica Risk
3. Red Velvet vs. Jordan Blu
4. Lio Rush vs. Rayo
5. Emi Sakura vs. Ryo Mizunami
6. Anthony Ogogo vs. Baron Black
7. Wardlow & Shawn Spears vs. Richard King & Jay Marte
8. Fuego Del Sol vs. Luke Sampson
9. Ricky Starks, Powerhouse Hobbs & Dante Martin vs. JT Dunn, Kekoa & The Bollywood Icon
10. Thunder Rosa vs. Sofia Castillo
11. Aaron Solo vs. John Silver

Session 1 - part two

1. Kiera Hogan vs. Shalonce Royal
2. Diamanté vs. Shawna Reed
3. Nick Comoroto vs. Dean Fleming
4. Emi Sakura & Mei Suruga vs. Riho & Ryo Mizunami
5. Kris Statlander vs. Marina Shafir
6. Arjun Singh vs. Tony Vincita
7. Jade Cargill vs. Valentina Rossi
8. Angelico vs. Invictus Khash
9. Tay Conti vs. Heather Monroe
10. Lee Johnson & Brock Anderson vs. Tony Donati & Faboo Andre
11. Ryan Nemeth vs. Chuck Taylor


----------



## RiverFenix

Oh god, Faboo Andre and Tony Donati are back. Worst jobbers ever used on Dark. 

Marina Shafir is interesting. 

Arjun Singh picking up another win? 

Was Angelico out injured?


----------



## 3venflow

ROH Pure Champion, Josh Woods, is appearing on the second part of the Dark tapings against Shawn Spears.


----------



## RiverFenix

Isn't RoH wrestlers technically still under contract unless they ask for their release like Jay Lethal did? Did Woods get a release to work a Dark match?


----------



## JBLGOAT

Omg Angelico is going to get a win


----------



## Geeee

interesting that part two has 11 matches and 6 of them are women's matches.


----------



## 3venflow

3venflow said:


> Dark at Universal tapings:
> 
> Session 1 - part one
> 
> 1. Lee Moriarty vs. Misterioso
> 2. Brandi Rhodes vs. Angelica Risk
> 3. Red Velvet vs. Jordan Blu
> 4. Lio Rush vs. Rayo
> 5. Emi Sakura vs. Ryo Mizunami
> 6. Anthony Ogogo vs. Baron Black
> 7. Wardlow & Shawn Spears vs. Richard King & Jay Marte
> 8. Fuego Del Sol vs. Luke Sampson
> 9. Ricky Starks, Powerhouse Hobbs & Dante Martin vs. JT Dunn, Kekoa & The Bollywood Icon
> 10. Thunder Rosa vs. Sofia Castillo
> 11. Aaron Solo vs. John Silver
> 
> Session 1 - part two
> 
> 1. Kiera Hogan vs. Shalonce Royal
> 2. Diamanté vs. Shawna Reed
> 3. Nick Comoroto vs. Dean Fleming
> 4. Emi Sakura & Mei Suruga vs. Riho & Ryo Mizunami
> 5. Kris Statlander vs. Marina Shafir
> 6. Arjun Singh vs. Tony Vincita
> 7. Jade Cargill vs. Valentina Rossi
> 8. Angelico vs. Invictus Khash
> 9. Tay Conti vs. Heather Monroe
> 10. Lee Johnson & Brock Anderson vs. Tony Donati & Faboo Andre
> 11. Ryan Nemeth vs. Chuck Taylor


Dark tapings second session. Think the show split will be at match 13 or 14.

1. Daniel Garcia & 2.0 vs. Evil Uno, Alex Reynolds, & Colt Cabana
2. Julia Hart vs. Xtina Kay
3. Josh Woods vs. Shawn Spears
4. Nyla Rose vs. Zeda Zhang
5. Austin & Colten Gunn vs. Lee Johnson & Brock Anderson
6. Brandi Rhodes vs. Robyn Renegade
7. Eddie Kingston vs. Colin Delaney
8. Penelope Ford vs. Willow Nightingale
9. Jora Johl vs. Julius Coleman
10. Isiah Kassidy vs. Carlie Bravo
11. Abadon vs. Charlette Renegade
12. Shawn Dean vs. Lucas Chase
13. Bear Country vs. Mike Orlando & Zack Clayton
14. 10 vs. Leroy Patterson w/Howdy Price
15. QT Marshall & Nick Comoroto vs. The Varsity Blonds
16. Serpentico vs. Matt Sydal
17. Red Velvet vs. La Rosa Negra
18. Anna Jay vs. Reka Tehaka
19. The Blade vs. Toa Liona
20. Wardlow vs. Casanova
21. Tony Nese vs. Anthony Greene
22. The Bunny vs. KiLynn King
23. Bear Country vs. The Acclaimed
24. Skye Blue vs. Ashley D’Amboise
25. Peter Avalon & Cezar Bononi vs. Orange Cassidy & Wheeler Yuta
26. Joey Janela vs. Sonny Kiss (No DQ Match)


----------



## 3venflow

ROH Pure Champion Josh Woods at the Dark taping:










And...



Spoiler



Janela bled in his No DQ main event against Sonny.


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> ROH Pure Champion Josh Woods at the Dark taping:
> 
> View attachment 112749
> 
> 
> And...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Janela bled in his No DQ main event against Sonny.
> 
> View attachment 112750


It isn't a huge deal, but I wish Josh Woods had beat Spears.


----------



## RiverFenix

RoH was paying all it's contracted wrestlers though the new year plus. I wonder if there is more to read with this Woods appearance. Maybe he took the chance to ask for his RoH release to get this (and other) bookings while the rest of the roster is still on the bench. 

I'd much rather Woods than Filthy Tom Lawlor signed if Khan is looking for that niche. 

I could see Marina Shafir signed. Would be an interesting addition if Cole and reDragon "reformed" in AEW, sort of a hat tip to Roddy Strong as she is his wife. 

Good to see the Renegade sisters back. I remember being impressed with Robyn. I assume real life work got in the way. Both are NF trainees I believe. Robyn at least at one time was dating Alan Angels. 

Why do so many women wrestlers have colors in their name?

Norcross to Orlando is a 6.5 hour drive.


----------



## ProjectGargano

I heard that the 10 vs Leroy Patterson match was ridiculous...the guy participated on Cody Rhodes show on TBS and America´s Got Talent and is a "Pro Wrestler for Freakshow Wrestling".


----------



## Geeee

It just occurred to me that Marina Shafir is one of Ronda's 4 Horsewomen

Also, I just looked at her twitter and she is fucking jacked!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467918641740095497


----------



## Prosper

Ogogo is back, nice.


----------



## Geeee

I thought that Emi Sakura and The Bunny vs Ryo Mizunami and Abadon was really fucking funny. If you're into comedy wrestling..


----------



## MaseMan

That was a fun/weird match. Is Abadon supposed to be a face now? Very weird to see her teaming with Ryo.

I guess I'm OK with the Factory still being around, as long as they're mostly relegated to the YouTube shows.


----------



## RiverFenix

Ryo is terrible for anybody she teams with - she's just so bloody cringe, and her partner is booked to play along to a degree. She is the absolute drizzling shits.


----------



## 3venflow

The Queen returns to action on Dark tonight. 😏










Also:


----------



## MaseMan

Looks like some interesting matches tonight. Ryo vs Emi should be really good, I'd think.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

RiverFenix said:


> Ryo is terrible for anybody she teams with - she's just so bloody cringe, and her partner is booked to play along to a degree. She is the absolute drizzling shits.


Alot of the Japanese woman scream too much and generally over act and its annoying as fuck tbh.


----------



## Geeee

So Brandi has an obnoxious new theme song and for some reason it made me want to see her in the division so I can boo her. It's like a brattier "Welcome to the Queendom"


----------



## DRose1994

Some notes from this weeks Dark:

Lee Moriarty has some of the most awkward and over the top mannerisms I’ve ever seen from a wrestler. He kept tapping his ear and holding his face in these weird ways.

Brandi’s back, lol okay. Nothing preposterous about her match/segment actually.

Ricky Starks reminds of Chris Jericho 20 years ago. Just a melee mouth prick on the mic that makes you believe that he believes what he says. He cut a pretty good promo which made me think “how has it been this long since we’ve had him on the mic??”

Ogogo looks a bit heavier and slower — almost sporting a QT Marshall physique. Probably why he’s on Dark for now, but still, feels weird that the last time we saw him he was in a pretty high level PPV match and now he’s relegated to dark.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470551290950389763


----------



## 3venflow

Nese vs. Reynolds was a really good main event tonight, albeit fairly short at just under 5 minutes. These two have history and wrestled a ton of times in the past all the way back to 2008. Nese is a phenomenal athlete, they need to stick him in Danielson's group or something if he starts one.

I skimmed through the rest, everything was really short and the seven matches only ran for 35 minutes on YouTube. Ogogo killed his opponent in <30 seconds after having a surprisingly long match on Dark last week against Baron Black.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470552653331578884

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470553328992100356

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470553742378512385

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470554071627149315


----------



## RockettotheCrockett

I actually see Nese in a more heel stable. I dont see Danielson as a heel no matter what he does. Now that I think about it the pinnacle would be more for him. Nese is a total heel by blindsiding opponents before the match to being a total narcissist. I forsee an angle where Wardlow leaves allowing Nese to join. He also needs a belt. Should be a TNT champion.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

RockettotheCrockett said:


> I actually see Nese in a more heel stable. I dont see Danielson as a heel no matter what he does. Now that I think about it the pinnacle would be more for him. Nese is a total heel by blindsiding opponents before the match to being a total narcissist. I forsee an angle where Wardlow leaves allowing Nese to join. He also needs a belt. Should be a TNT champion.


Nese fits like a glove with The Men of the Year.


----------



## Aedubya

ripcitydisciple said:


> Nese fits like a glove with The Men of the Year.


Great call


----------



## RiverFenix

ripcitydisciple said:


> Nese fits like a glove with The Men of the Year.


Or with a Brian Cage and Jade Cargill faction. Or as toy boy for Vickie Guerrero...


----------



## RiverFenix

Tonight's Card -

-Marina Shafir vs. Kris Statlander.​​-Josh Woods vs. Shawn Spears.​​-Evil Uno, Alex Reynolds, and Colt Cabana vs. Matt Lee, Jeff Parker, and Daniel Garcia.​​-Riho and Ryo Mizunami vs. Emi Sakura and Mei Suruga.​​-Nyla Rose vs. Zeda Zhang.​​-Ryan Nemeth vs. Chuck Taylor.​​-Arjun Singh vs. Tony Vincita.​​-Lee Johnson and Brock Anderson vs. Tony Donati and Faboo Andre.​​-Valentina Rossi vs. Jade Cargill.​​-Nick Comoroto vs. Dean Fleming.​​-Heather Monroe vs. Tay Conti.​​-Invictus Khash vs. Angelico.​​Really interested in seeing Marina Shafir in action and if she's given offense in her bout vs Statlander. I could see AEW interested in signing her. Same for Woods vs Spears, though I see this more as a tryout match of sorts with Spears in the player-road agent scout role. 2.0 and Garcia surely picking up win here as they're in a television angle with Kingston/LAX. Arjun Singh gets another win? I don't see much in the guy. I'm even a bit interested to see Donati and Faboo again to see if they've improved at all, they were local indie level bad in presentation last time they were used - both are students of Matt Sydal's pro wrestling dojo. Dangerous putting them in there with Brock Anderson.


----------



## Prosper

Damn Dark Order just lost clean to 2.0 on DARK, I don't see any of their contracts being renewed honestly. Maybe Tony will keep Silver but the rest of them may be out the door.

I liked Marina Shafir tonight, her offense is MMA-based and looks pretty good. Nice hard-hitting stuff with Statlander. Wouldn't mind if she became more of a permanent fixture in the womens division, they don't really have anyone signed that wrestles her style except for Leyla Hirsch who is slightly simiar. (what ever happened to her by the way?)


----------



## Geeee

Yeah Marina looked pretty good. Is she someone that WWE didn't really use like Tay Conti? Very basic mat-based offense but it all looked snug.


----------



## RiverFenix

Marina would be a great fit with Cole and reDragon if that reuniting happens.


----------



## 3venflow

Two good women's matches on Dark: Marina vs. Kris and the joshi tag.

Also nice to see Josh Woods in AEW and also getting a competitive match with Spears like he should.


----------



## MaseMan

Agree that the women's matches were very good last night. Marina Shafir definitely looks like she has a place in the division...she should get signed. Also, Mei Suruga (sp?) looked much better than I honestly expected. She plays a great in-ring heel.


----------



## Aedubya

3venflow said:


> Dark tapings second session. Think the show split will be at match 13 or 14.
> 
> 1. Daniel Garcia & 2.0 vs. Evil Uno, Alex Reynolds, & Colt Cabana
> 2. Julia Hart vs. Xtina Kay
> 3. Josh Woods vs. Shawn Spears
> 4. Nyla Rose vs. Zeda Zhang
> 5. Austin & Colten Gunn vs. Lee Johnson & Brock Anderson
> 6. Brandi Rhodes vs. Robyn Renegade
> 7. Eddie Kingston vs. Colin Delaney
> 8. Penelope Ford vs. Willow Nightingale
> 9. Jora Johl vs. Julius Coleman
> 10. Isiah Kassidy vs. Carlie Bravo
> 11. Abadon vs. Charlette Renegade
> 12. Shawn Dean vs. Lucas Chase
> 13. Bear Country vs. Mike Orlando & Zack Clayton
> 14. 10 vs. Leroy Patterson w/Howdy Price
> 15. QT Marshall & Nick Comoroto vs. The Varsity Blonds
> 16. Serpentico vs. Matt Sydal
> 17. Red Velvet vs. La Rosa Negra
> 18. Anna Jay vs. Reka Tehaka
> 19. The Blade vs. Toa Liona
> 20. Wardlow vs. Casanova
> 21. Tony Nese vs. Anthony Greene
> 22. The Bunny vs. KiLynn King
> 23. Bear Country vs. The Acclaimed
> 24. Skye Blue vs. Ashley D’Amboise
> 25. Peter Avalon & Cezar Bononi vs. Orange Cassidy & Wheeler Yuta
> 26. Joey Janela vs. Sonny Kiss (No DQ Match)


Skye Blue v Ashley D’Amboise ???

Battle Of The Asses


----------



## ProjectGargano

Tesha Price signed with WWE. I liked her and she worked her ass in that long AEW Dark tappings during Pandemic times without crowds. I hope she makes it.


----------



## RiverFenix

Marina Shafir should be signed. That was a good women's match that deserves to be done on a bigger stage. Statlander is good in the ring herself, but her character work is non-existant anymore to the point she should drop the alien gimmick.

I know I'm a broken record on this but Shafir with reDragon, even without Cole, is the way to go here. Sign her.

Shafir vs Thunder Rosa would be a match I'd want to see. Shafir vs Conti, Shafir vs Shida, Shafir vs Deeb, Shafir vs Hayter, Shafir vs DMD, Shafir vs Nyla Rose, Shafir vs Red Velvet, Shafir vs Jade Cargill etc.

Comoroto is so limited, along with Bononi you can see why WWE Developmental let them go. That Waterwheel Drop finisher is too violent a bump for the whiplash potential on the opponent as well. Skippable.

Ryo is better when serious, but only barely more stomachable. I'm just not a Joshi style fan. There is something there in Mei, hopefully working in US will get her to get way from some of the worst parts of the Joshi stylings.

Decent enough squash for Cargill I guess. She needs house shows to be working longer matches though. Mark Sterling adds nothing to her presentation really. Weird choice for her manager unless there is somehow a legit connection there. I know Sterling has Create-a-pro connections though, I wonder if that is the main reason he was used in this role. She shouldn't win TBS Title though. Thunder Rosa should be the inaugural champ there, however who takes the title off Britt if that was the case?

Angelico is a guilty pleasure of mine to watch. I do like technical matches and his embracing that style makes him a must watch for me. Invictus Khash more than held his own here and should be signed to a Zero-Level developmental contract but should lean into Iranian heritage with hooked toe boots or something - as a homage. Angelico would be great to attach to American Dragon if he ever does put together his Dragon Dojo faction. He does always seem to be hurt though, and is loyal to a fault to Jack Evans it seems. He's 34yrs old only though, and with the right storyline he could be pushed high up the card. Danielson could be that vehicle.

Big Shotty Lee is the only guy who looked television presentable. Brock looked just as bland as Faboo and Donati. Donati obviously binge watches Dynamite Kid matches, but it's not ever going to be there with him. Why is Brock trying to look like end of career Arn with his body shape? 

Spears vs Woods was good as one should expect (admittedly a bit disappointed but came in with high expectations). The captured arm knee strikes in the corner was innovative from Spears. That being said, not sure I would sign Woods out of this match though. I think he's a better fit in Impact or MLW. Too much talent as free agents for AEW right now. 

Main event six man tag was pretty well worked. You knew 2.0 and Garcia would win given their angle with LAX on television. 2.0 needs a better finisher though. They're a lower card act getting a bit of shine now in a television program - Dark mainstays/gatekeepers maybe.


----------



## Necrolust

I must admit to chuckling every time I see Peter Avalon pulling faces and how Cesar Benoni tries to add some swag to his walk. And the facial expressions too. He has no acting talent whatsoever and it makes it even better.


----------



## Geeee

ProjectGargano said:


> Tesha Price signed with WWE. I liked her and she worked her ass in that long AEW Dark tappings during Pandemic times without crowds. I hope she makes it.


I always like seeing Dark folks getting jobs. Tesha was one of the best crowd extras. Hopefully, she doesn't immediately get shoehorned into a role as a comedy jobber


----------



## Prosper

Good for Tesha Price, she was a big part of DARK during the pandemic era for sure.


----------



## ProjectGargano

WWE is scouting on Dark. The Renegade Twins, Cole Karter and Nikita Knight were on their tryouts this week. This is where AEW lose, they have this awesome scouting platform like Dark but don´t have the developmental structures like WWE, and maybe if i was a young prospect, not ready for TV like Daniel Garcia or Lee Moriarty, i would choose WWE too.

They discovered Cora Jade (fka Elayna Black) or Tesha Price at Dark too.


----------



## Erik.

It's nice to see Kaun at DARK tapings.


----------



## Aedubya

Erik. said:


> It's nice to see Kaun at DARK tapings.


Whos he?


----------



## 3venflow

Kaun of Shane Taylor Promotions? I don't remember seeing his name in the tapings reports. Was he really there? Kaun and Moses have a money look for sure, especially Kaun.


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> Kaun of Shane Taylor Promotions? I don't remember seeing his name in the tapings reports. Was he really there? Kaun and Moses have a money look for sure, especially Kaun.
> 
> View attachment 113529


He lost to Shawn Spears the other week. 

He's up against Andrade this week. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472987912736227336


----------



## 3venflow

Erik said:


> He lost to Shawn Spears the other week.
> 
> He's up against Andrade this week.


It was Josh Woods who Spears beat wasn't it?

But definitely great to see Kaun get a shot on Elevation, against Andrade no less. Kaun definitely has a big league look.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Erik. said:


> He lost to Shawn Spears the other week.
> 
> He's up against Andrade this week.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472987912736227336


Josh Woods lost against Shawn Spears


----------



## Geeee

ProjectGargano said:


> WWE is scouting on Dark. The Renegade Twins, Cole Karter and Nikita Knight were on their tryouts this week. This is where AEW lose, they have this awesome scouting platform like Dark but don´t have the developmental structures like WWE, and maybe if i was a young prospect, not ready for TV like Daniel Garcia or Lee Moriarty, i would choose WWE too.
> 
> They discovered Cora Jade (fka Elayna Black) or Tesha Price at Dark too.


I think it's cool these people are getting jobs. Obviously, AEW has given a lot of young wrestlers an opportunity.


----------



## Yukoncornelius

Wrestlers getting signed to WWE that appear on Dark is a good thing and will get more wrestlers involved there and more fans to watch. Mei Suruga is one that they need to sign (unless they already did) because she will get signed pretty early with her skill and look.


----------



## RiverFenix

Rok-C was always destined for WWE IMO. She's really young and ideal for new PC directive while AEW would need to put her on television right away and wouldn't be ready to push her so the shine would wear off her quickly.


----------



## Erik.

ProjectGargano said:


> Josh Woods lost against Shawn Spears


Ah of course. That was it.

Another good talent.


----------



## ProjectGargano

RiverFenix said:


> Rok-C was always destined for WWE IMO. She's really young and ideal for new PC directive while AEW would need to put her on television right away and wouldn't be ready to push her so the shine would wear off her quickly.


Eventually AEW, in the future, has to take that step, no? Build themselves a proper PC and make a developmental show where they can sign prospect wrestlers to developmental deals? Or will they always rely on the indies and on the best indie wrestlers? There are so many young prospects that appears on Dark shows that they don´t take...


----------



## 3venflow

Andrade's 'welcome to AEW' to Kaun. 

BTW @Firefromthegods, IMO you may as well merge the Elevation thread into this. No one uses that one much and the OP who clamored for it got banned.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473092420287885315


----------



## NamelessJobber

What happened with Trish Adora? She only made the one appearance?


----------



## Geeee

this dark had probably the worst match in AEW history on it...if you find that dubious distinction interesting. Some guy from The Go Big Show who I don't think was a wrestler but was probably like 5'9" 400 lbs vs Dark Order's #10


----------



## ProjectGargano

Geeee said:


> this dark had probably the worst match in AEW history on it...if you find that dubious distinction interesting. Some guy from The Go Big Show who I don't think was a wrestler but was probably like 5'9" 400 lbs vs Dark Order's #10


On Twitter he says that he is a "Freakshow Wrestler"...i don't know what that is lmao. That was so bad that was hilarious.


----------



## Geeee

ProjectGargano said:


> On Twitter he says that he is a "Freakshow Wrestler"...i don't know what that is lmao. That was so bad that was hilarious.


I'm pretty sure that his dick was out at one point and we just couldn't see it because his belly was dangling over it


----------



## BroncoBuster3

ProjectGargano said:


> WWE is scouting on Dark. The Renegade Twins, Cole Karter and Nikita Knight were on their tryouts this week. This is where AEW lose, they have this awesome scouting platform like Dark but don´t have the developmental structures like WWE, and maybe if i was a young prospect, not ready for TV like Daniel Garcia or Lee Moriarty, i would choose WWE too.
> 
> They discovered Cora Jade (fka Elayna Black) or Tesha Price at Dark too.


They are not. All of these wrestlers are people that anyone who gives a shit about indie wrestling knew about months before they were even on AEW. And if we were being pedantic, AEW has used a certain banned members list of independent talent that was posted ages ago as their sole scouting avenue.


----------



## JasmineAEW

ProjectGargano said:


> On Twitter he says that he is a "Freakshow Wrestler"...i don't know what that is lmao. That was so bad that was hilarious.


I loved Negative-1 trying to gouge his own eyes out at the sight of the blubbery whale.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Andrade's 'welcome to AEW' to Kaun.
> 
> BTW @Firefromthegods, IMO you may as well merge the Elevation thread into this. No one uses that one much and the OP who clamored for it got banned.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473092420287885315


co-signed


----------



## ProjectGargano

BroncoBuster3 said:


> They are not. All of these wrestlers are people that anyone who gives a shit about indie wrestling knew about months before they were even on AEW. And if we were being pedantic, AEW has used a certain banned members list of independent talent that was posted ages ago as their sole scouting avenue.


Do you really believe that AEW uses the list of someone in Wrestling Forum? Lmao.
For example Nikita Knight barely had any fight before AEW Dark.


----------



## DammitChrist

Ten's match last night was probably the oddest contest I've ever seen on AEW Dark 😂


----------



## BroncoBuster3

ProjectGargano said:


> Do you really believe that AEW uses the list of someone in Wrestling Forum? Lmao.
> For example Nikita Knight barely had any fight before AEW Dark.


No, but he has just as much of a claim to scouting these wrestlers first as AEW does. My point is that anyone who has a clue already knew about a lot of these guys before AEW showed them on Dark


----------



## 3venflow

Janela vs. Kiss tomorrow on Elevation. Kiss won their first match in September and it was surprisingly good.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475587795900981250


----------



## NamelessJobber

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1475568214415392776


----------



## 3venflow

Nice to see Lockhart back. He's one hell of a talent and I think AEW might have signed him had they not been handed so many other opportunities this year. He went 9-10 minutes with Ricky Starks on Dark a few months back and it was really good. Since then he's worked for the NWA. A very TV ready talent.


----------



## NamelessJobber

He’s definitely super talented. I rather watch Lockhart than some of the others. There’s way too many wrestlers out there now.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Toa Liona is on Dark tonight facing the Blade. I don't know the spoilers, but I really hope Liona won. Unfortunately, the Blade will likely win via the brass knuckles. Liona has been fairly protected so far in his matches. 

They should sign Liona once some of the other contracts expire.


----------



## El Hammerstone

BroncoBuster3 said:


> They are not. All of these wrestlers are people that anyone who gives a shit about indie wrestling knew about months before they were even on AEW. And if we were being pedantic, AEW has used a certain banned members list of independent talent that was posted ages ago as their sole scouting avenue.


Not sure if it's the guy you're talking about, but @Cult03 used to do up frequent lists of indie talent, and he was just recently reinstated to the forum, so you could hit him up maybe


----------



## CM Buck

El Hammerstone said:


> Not sure if it's the guy you're talking about, but @Cult03 used to do up frequent lists of indie talent, and he was just recently reinstated to the forum, so you could hit him up maybe


That'll be up an running again.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Firefromthegods said:


> That'll be up an running again.


?


----------



## 3venflow

Janela vs. Sonny was really good and they went all out in a match that seemed to last nearly 15 minutes. The feud has been Sonny's best work in AEW, not that there's much of note to compare it to (just the Cody match really, which was decent).

There's an argument that this multi-month storyline should have had its blowoff match on Rampage with a video before it. Neither are on TV anymore but this feud had more behind it than a lot of the matches that make it on to Rampage.

Kiss won the first match in September, Janela won this No Rules Match and also one on a WrestlePro internet PPV. His valet, Kayla Rossi, has a great intimidating look, somewhat Chyna-esque and I'd expect her to enter the women's division soon.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476000819585728513


----------



## Prized Fighter

That Kiss/Janela No-DQ match was really good. It is exactly what I want Dark to be more of. Not necessarily the No-DQ stuff, but matches with backstories and history. There are so many wrestlers that could use Dark as a platform to grow their characters by adding history.

Also, I know Janela gets shit on a lot here because of his look, but the dude has put in the time and has really transformed his body.

I am still not happy that Toa Liona is losing matches, but at least I was right about The Blade winning with the brass knuckles. They are protecting Liona, so hopefully that means there is plans for him soon.

Kilynn King is another person that I think should have a shot at a contract sometime in 2022.


----------



## Geeee

this Dark was awesome. Almost like a PPV for the low card guys

I really liked Janela vs Kiss, The Acclaimed vs Bear Country, Tony Nese vs Anthony Greene and Wingmen vs Best Friends. (Cesar Bononi did some crazy deadlifts)


----------



## CM Buck

El Hammerstone said:


> ?


Cults indy talent thread. It's the closest I can get to trolling smark by having a superior thread that isn't just weekly polls.

There's a wealth of talent available and cult always added video evidence and ideas. Instead of sign this guy and shove him anywhere.

And it should bring more engagement rather than arguing about Nyla Rosees carpet or what thing Tony Khan said


----------



## DaSlacker

There's a lot of potential with the YouTube shows. Posted this in another thread, summing up my thoughts on them, but thought it was just as relevant in here.

When you think of a dark match, you think of a match between two non contracted performers imo. Dark and Dark: Elevation feature some of those, but generally they are a mixed bag of low/midcard matches and roster member vs jobber. Yeah, I know that's kind of their point. But there's no rhyme and reason to the YouTube shows. Tony does them an injustice. 

For example, this week should have been -

AEW Universal (60 mins of thereabouts)
Bear Country vs The Acclaimed
Lee Moriarty vs Shawn Spears
Orange Cassidy (w/Yuta) vs Peter Avalon (w/Bononi)
Sonny Kiss vs Joey Janela
Dark Order vs Gunn Club
Anna Jay & Tay Conti vs Emi Sakura & Diamante

AEW Elevation (45 mins)
In action: Wardlow, Proud and Powerful, Matt Hardy, Tony Nese, Anthony Ogogo, Thunder Rosa, The Bunny (w/The Blade)

AEW Dark (<10 mins)
Skye Blue vs Ashley D’Amboise


Much more condensed and easier to watch. You either choose the rough around the edges mudshow or old school rising star vs jobber exhibition. I think they'd get more viewers in time if put together like this.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476015491001069572


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476015491001069572


Happy the guy is feeling better mentally but he is not a guy I missed at all. A total blackhole of charisma....in my opinion.


----------



## CM Buck

Probably sonny kisses best competitive match ever. And joey's best match since Kenny Omega


----------



## 3venflow

Yeah, Jake Atlas faced Serpentico at yesterday's Dark tapings. Some other matches of note:

Tony Nese vs. Alan Angels
Colt Cabana vs. Powerhouse Hobbs
Brian Pillman Jr. vs. JD Drake
Jay Lethal vs. Troy Hollywood (trained by Lethal)
Bobby Fish vs. Ryzin
Sammy Guevara vs. Ho Ho Lun (Chinese wrestler who was in WWE CWC and NXT)
Frankie Kazarian vs. Kaun
Nyla Rose vs. Kiera Hogan
Eddie Kingston vs. Bear Boulder

Marina Shafir and Too Fast Too Fuego also appeared again.


----------



## RiverFenix

Marina Shafir looks likely to pick up a win given her opponent as well. Probably means she's likely to get signed.


----------



## 3venflow

TK seemed to be asking fans what they think of Atlas.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476022184082653185


----------



## RiverFenix

Jake was a pretty decent indie prospect before he signed with WWE. And IIRC he's good friends with Jungle Boy.


----------



## Not Lying

3venflow said:


> TK seemed to be asking fans what they think of Atlas.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476022184082653185


Wasn't it like 2 months ago he posted a very emotional video of wanting to take a break from wrestling?


----------



## Cult03

Firefromthegods said:


> Cults indy talent thread. It's the closest I can get to trolling smark by having a superior thread that isn't just weekly polls.
> 
> There's a wealth of talent available and cult always added video evidence and ideas. Instead of sign this guy and shove him anywhere.
> 
> And it should bring more engagement rather than arguing about Nyla Rosees carpet or what thing Tony Khan said


Off topic but I might do a single "who should AEW look at" thread where I post new wrestlers I find starting in the new year. Current list is pretty big, even though half of them have been on Dark since I spoke about them


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RiverFenix said:


> Jake was a pretty decent indie prospect before he signed with WWE. And IIRC he's good friends with Jungle Boy.


yup - they are very close / best friends

at some point people thought they were a couple



The Definition of Technician said:


> Wasn't it like 2 months ago he posted a very emotional video of wanting to take a break from wrestling?


2 months is a pretty good break


----------



## RiverFenix

The Definition of Technician said:


> Wasn't it like 2 months ago he posted a very emotional video of wanting to take a break from wrestling?


Break from the WWE pressure cooker mind fuck more likely. Get time to decompress and not have to worry every moment of every day that you need to be worried about your job and spot. Living your life knowing they'll fire your ass with out a second thought and you have 90 days to reorganize your whole life before paychecks stop coming in.


----------



## Not Lying

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yup - they are very close / best friends
> 
> at some point people thought they were a couple
> 
> 
> 
> 2 months is a pretty good break


The video and whole vibe he did made it seem he’s stepping away from wrestling 🤦‍♂️ I wish all traumas could heal that quickly.



RiverFenix said:


> Break from the WWE pressure cooker mind fuck more likely. Get time to decompress and not have to worry every moment of every day that you need to be worried about your job and spot. Living your life knowing they'll fire your ass with out a second thought and you have 90 days to reorganize your whole life before paychecks stop coming in.


Yeah but he didn’t say that, and it’s no way just the possibly of getting fired at any moment working for WWE that causes the stress only, other stuff too


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Kiss vs Janela was great


----------



## RiverFenix

This weeks Elevation Card -

Megan Bayne vs. Leila Grey
Mike Orlando & Shayne Stetson vs. John Silver & Alex Reynolds (w/ Brodie Jr.)
Riho vs. Valentina Rossi
Scorpio Sky (w/ Dan Lambert) vs. Ray Jaz
Angelina Risk vs. Skye Blue
Jake Atlas vs. Serpentico
Jay Lethal vs. Troy Hollywood
JP Harlow vs. Andrade El Idolo (w/ Jose the Assistant)
Which one of Megan Bayne or Leila Grey is signed? If either? I mean why give an unsigned wrestler wins?


----------



## Geeee

RiverFenix said:


> This weeks Elevation Card -
> 
> Megan Bayne vs. Leila Grey
> Mike Orlando & Shayne Stetson vs. John Silver & Alex Reynolds (w/ Brodie Jr.)
> Riho vs. Valentina Rossi
> Scorpio Sky (w/ Dan Lambert) vs. Ray Jaz
> Angelina Risk vs. Skye Blue
> Jake Atlas vs. Serpentico
> Jay Lethal vs. Troy Hollywood
> JP Harlow vs. Andrade El Idolo (w/ Jose the Assistant)
> Which one of Megan Bayne or Leila Grey is signed? If either? I mean why give an unsigned wrestler wins?


I would expect it is Leila Grey because she has had so many matches on Dark? Unfortunately, AEW will spoil the winner by giving them an entrance LOL

I personally would've signed Reka Tehaka or Willow Nightingale, if we're snapping up Dark regulars. Or, Ashley D'amboise for the "divas" side of the women's division


----------



## Prized Fighter

Geeee said:


> I would expect it is Leila Grey because she has had so many matches on Dark? Unfortunately, AEW will spoil the winner by giving them an entrance LOL
> 
> I personally would've signed Reka Tehaka or Willow Nightingale, if we're snapping up Dark regulars. Or, Ashley D'amboise for the "divas" side of the women's division


If the entrance matters than I think Megan Bayne wins. She has a whole Greek goddess thing with two other female assistants. Similar to Dalton Castle and his boys.

I agree on Reka and Willow. Though, Reka has trained at the Nightmare factory, so she might be signed at some point. Willow feels like a natural fit for AEW. D'Amboise is hot and has potential, but she needs work in the ring.


----------



## Geeee

Prized Fighter said:


> If the entrance matters than I think Megan Bayne wins. She has a whole Greek goddess thing with two other female assistants. Similar to Dalton Castle and his boys.
> 
> I agree on Reka and Willow. Though, Reka has trained at the Nightmare factory, so she might be signed at some point. Willow feels like a natural fit for AEW. D'Amboise is hot and has potential, but she needs work in the ring.


I dunno I was just making a guess. Leila has to have among the most appearances in AEW without a win, so I was just throwing her a fantasy bone LOL

Willow did an INSANE pounce on Penelope not too long ago on Dark. A much bigger bump than was justified for a 3-minute Youtube match.


----------



## Aedubya

That's some outfit Shawna Reed wrestles in, looks like it came straight off of the set of a Jules Jordan flick 

TK loves it haha


----------



## 3venflow

Impressive debut by Jake Atlas on Elevation. But I wouldn't sign him, he just adds nothing that Nese doesn't do better. It's best to use higher profile but unessential freelancers as just that - freelancers.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Ok, this is what Dark and Elevation should be, good talent, interesting jobbers, tryouts...Troy Hollywood was impressive and Lethal made him shine. Ray Jaz and Angelica Risk were good jobbers too.

I liked Megan Bayne and Jake Atlas is great in the ring...

What an enjoyable episode!


----------



## Geeee

Skye Blue's finish was like a full-nelson Cross Rhodes and I had to watch it back a few times to figure out what happened LOL

Not that it was poorly executed, just the move itself was kind of a mindfuck


----------



## Oracle

Who tf is Megan Bayne 👀


----------



## Prized Fighter

Megan Bayne is definitely on the fast track to be signed. She had a whole entrance ready including a entrance theme song.


----------



## Erik.

Yes to Megan Bayne.


----------



## Geeee

Erik. said:


> Yes to Megan Bayne.


TK's definitely got a type. Not much booty diversity in AEW LOL


----------



## Prized Fighter

Erik. said:


> Yes to Megan Bayne.


She is also super young at 23. Better to get her signed before NXT/WWE gives get an offer.


----------



## Geeee

One thing about Bayne's gimmick is you can have the girls in her entrance be other Dark regulars/Nightmare Factory trainees that you want to grow/put on TV.


----------



## Lorromire

Megan Bayne was pretty clunky in the ring. She seems to know how to present herself, though. I'd say give her half a year to hone her craft and see where she's at, the potential is there.


----------



## 3venflow

Megan Bayne has been getting some hype for a while as she carries herself well and is only 23. But like so many women's wrestlers, she needs a _ton_ of work in the ring and is not TV ready IMO. You'd hope AEW having a crew of Serena, Emi Sakura, Mercedes and Thunder Rosa could help these women improve.

Below is a fair match between her and Masha Slamovich recently that got time (inc. an appearance for Leyla Hirsch at the end). Masha is also promising, but AEW passed on signing her and she joined IMPACT. One thing with AEW and developing wrestlers is most of the matches on Dark/Elevation are very short. You learn a lot more working for 10+ minutes when you're up and coming, but AEW only usually allows longer matches on Dynamite and Rampage (Dark has a few). I guess this is the positive of them being independent contractors, if AEW doesn't have a full developmental program, they can choose to work the indies still.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

3venflow said:


> Janela vs. Sonny was really good and they went all out in a match that seemed to last nearly 15 minutes. The feud has been Sonny's best work in AEW, not that there's much of note to compare it to (just the Cody match really, which was decent).
> 
> There's an argument that this multi-month storyline should have had its blowoff match on Rampage with a video before it. Neither are on TV anymore but this feud had more behind it than a lot of the matches that make it on to Rampage.
> 
> Kiss won the first match in September, Janela won this No Rules Match and also one on a WrestlePro internet PPV. His valet, Kayla Rossi, has a great intimidating look, somewhat Chyna-esque and I'd expect her to enter the women's division soon.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476000819585728513


That Rossi chick is Jade Cargills friend and fellow body builder definetly someone to look out for.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Megan Bayne has been getting some hype for a while as she carries herself well and is only 23. But like so many women's wrestlers, she needs a _ton_ of work in the ring and is not TV ready IMO. You'd hope AEW having a crew of Serena, Emi Sakura, Mercedes and Thunder Rosa could help these women improve.
> 
> Below is a fair match between her and Masha Slamovich recently that got time (inc. an appearance for Leyla Hirsch at the end). Masha is also promising, but AEW passed on signing her and she joined IMPACT. One thing with AEW and developing wrestlers is most of the matches on Dark/Elevation are very short. You learn a lot more working for 10+ minutes when you're up and coming, but AEW only usually allows longer matches on Dynamite and Rampage (Dark has a few). I guess this is the positive of them being independent contractors, if AEW doesn't have a full developmental program, they can choose to work the indies still.


There are often somewhat competitive women's matches on Dark and Elevation, just because there are only 2 women's matches on TV every week. Skye Blue vs Angelica Risk was a decent length match for example. And there's women like Diamante, who are only on Dark, taking Ls but putting up a good fight


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478208813035573248
Why was she trending?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverFenix

Giving Bayne the entrance and win makes me think she is already signed. 

Wasn't really impressed with Jake Atlas in all honesty though.


----------



## Erik.

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478208813035573248
> Why was she trending?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wonder why.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478247039808987136


----------



## ProjectGargano

RiverFenix said:


> Giving Bayne the entrance and win makes me think she is already signed.
> 
> Wasn't really impressed with Jake Atlas in all honesty though.


I tought Jake Atlas was a bit over is normal weight. But he is very good in terms of in-ring work


----------



## $Dolladrew$

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1478208813035573248
> Why was she trending?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shes hot and squashed a chick in under a min?


----------



## thisissting

Delete


----------



## mazzah20

I'm only watched Dark to see the Acclaimed entrances. Good one today.


----------



## MaseMan

This show has really fallen off. Lineup did not look promising at all so I didn't bother tuning in.


----------



## Gwi1890

Hobbs was enjoyable, Jay Lethal and Sonny Kiss match ok would rather see Lethal on Rampage or Dynamite, FTR match was fun, Dante always amazes with his high flying skipped the rest and rolled my at the HFO vs Dark Order Main event what a bore


----------



## DammitChrist

I thought that 6-tag main event with HFO/Serpentico vs Dark Order/Adam Page earlier tonight was one of the better matches of AEW Dark's history 

You usually don't get lengthy competitive matches that good on this show.


----------



## MaseMan

Yeah, the main event was strong...really, it's time for the HFO to break up. Somehow, that stable is less than the sum of it's parts put together.

The Dark Order should probably start to go their separate ways as well. I think AEW is determined to keep them together forever as like a permanent memorial to Brodie Lee, though.


----------



## 3venflow

Dark Order just got their own action figures so I don't think they'll be going anywhere yet. They should just be Dark/Elevation-based at this point. Danielson mowing through them pretty much killed any remaining cred they have as threats. I think Garcia/2point0 are even more credible now (at least Garcia got to pin Eddie).

Dark is much better than Elevation these days. The original idea seemed for Elevation to be the C show and Dark the D show, but Dark has more character to it, being in the Universal Studios a lot.


----------



## DammitChrist

AEW Dark also has the advantage of having Taz and Excalibur together for their entertaining commentary too.


----------



## 3venflow

This week's Dark 'supershow' has the highest rating of any Dark episode so far on Cagematch - 7.78/10. That's way above the average and ratings have been as low as 2/10 in the past.

Eddie vs. Janela, Garcia vs. Fuego, Jurassics vs. Factory and the trios main event getting plenty of love.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Dark Order just got their own action figures so I don't think they'll be going anywhere yet. They should just be Dark/Elevation-based at this point. Danielson mowing through them pretty much killed any remaining cred they have as threats. I think Garcia/2point0 are even more credible now (at least Garcia got to pin Eddie).
> 
> Dark is much better than Elevation these days. The original idea seemed for Elevation to be the C show and Dark the D show, but Dark has more character to it, being in the Universal Studios a lot.


I feel like these two shows alternate quality a lot but Dark has the edge because Taz and Excalibur are hilarious as a duo.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482434197356789763




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

Toa Liona is someone who really catches the eye and has a lot going for him. If AEW ever wants a Samoan presence, he and Jacob Fatu could be a great tag team.

Today he's working his fourth AEW taping.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482458839702245378


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> View attachment 115183
> 
> 
> Toa Liona is someone who really catches the eye and has a lot going for him. If AEW ever wants a Samoan presence, he and Jacob Fatu could be a great tag team.
> 
> Today he's working his fourth AEW taping.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482458839702245378


Every match he has had on Dark has had him being protected, even in the losses. I think he is going to win one soon and go on a streak.


----------



## 3venflow

They had Sydal and Dante teaming at the Dark tapings today, which is kinda odd after their storyline. I read that Lio Rush is writing some music which may explain his absence, but I wouldn't blame TK if he's lost trust in him after the Twitter stuff.

Former X Division champion Hakim Zane aka Rohit Raju (pictured below), who recently left IMPACT, made his first AEW appearance.

Kaun also got another booking. He has a great look, the best of the three in Shane Taylor Promotions.


----------



## 3venflow

Notable matches from the latest set of Dark tapings:

Daniel Garcia vs. Anthony Greene
Joey Janela vs. Lee Moriarty
QT Marshall vs. Toa Liona
Marina Shafir vs. Reka Tehaka
Alan Angels & 10 vs. Ariya Daivari & Invictus Khash
Adam Cole vs. Kaun
Bear Country vs. Matt Sydal & Dante Martin
Shawn Dean vs. Rohit Raju (debut)
Wheeler Yuta vs. Jack Evans (returning)


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Notable matches from the latest set of Dark tapings:
> 
> Daniel Garcia vs. Anthony Greene
> Joey Janela vs. Lee Moriarty
> QT Marshall vs. Toa Liona
> Marina Shafir vs. Reka Tehaka
> Alan Angels & 10 vs. Ariya Daivari & Invictus Khash
> Adam Cole vs. Kaun
> Bear Country vs. Matt Sydal & Dante Martin
> Shawn Dean vs. Rohit Raju (debut)
> Wheeler Yuta vs. Jack Evans (returning)


Anthony Greene looks like a Great Value Young Buck but he can work his ass off. I bet that top match will be fire


----------



## Prized Fighter

Geeee said:


> Anthony Greene looks like a Great Value Young Buck but he can work his ass off. I bet that top match will be fire


Cole vs Kaun will likely be good as well. I really hope Toa Liona beat QT Marshall or it was at least a protected loss.


----------



## RiverFenix

Marina Shafir should have been signed and used in the Mercedes Martinez spot. I hope she is signed regardless and maybe put with Paragon (hat tip to Roddy Strong's Undisputed Era spot).

Lio Rush on his way out already? Probably for the best for all parties.

Khash and Daivari could make an interesting Dark team. Same with Bononi and Tiger Ruas. I wonder if AEW could be setting up a Tag Team World Cup - and if not should they?


----------



## JBLGOAT

3venflow said:


> Notable matches from the latest set of Dark tapings:
> 
> Daniel Garcia vs. Anthony Greene
> Joey Janela vs. Lee Moriarty
> QT Marshall vs. Toa Liona
> Marina Shafir vs. Reka Tehaka
> Alan Angels & 10 vs. Ariya Daivari & Invictus Khash
> Adam Cole vs. Kaun
> Bear Country vs. Matt Sydal & Dante Martin
> Shawn Dean vs. Rohit Raju (debut)
> Wheeler Yuta vs. Jack Evans (returning)


could Lee moriarty go over Janela? There’s actually like 5 matches where both parties have wins


----------



## 3venflow

JBLGOAT said:


> could Lee moriarty go over Janela? There’s actually like 5 matches where both parties have wins


If you really want to know who won in advance, open the spoiler tags below...



Spoiler



Moriarty beat Janela


----------



## rbl85

JBLGOAT said:


> could Lee moriarty go over Janela? There’s actually like 5 matches where both parties have wins


 I can see Rossi costing Janela the win


----------



## Geeee

Man, Elevation is pretty much only job matches now.


----------



## 3venflow

Geeee said:


> Man, Elevation is pretty much only job matches now.


I skimmed tonight's show and yeah, it's just ranking matches now and very little in the way of narrative. The weekly profiles they started with soon dried up, they could easily do this for Moriarty, Yuta, etc.

Elevation feels like an opportunity for TK to give the keys to someone who can pair the lower card talent in programs against each other in a compact but meaningful pre-Dynamite show. Like when 205 Live had Buddy, Ali, Cedric and Nese against each other.

Jay Lethal got a really good pop I noticed, he's one of those guys who is always over and great in the ring.


----------



## thorn123

I watched elevation for the first time in a long time and really enjoyed. It’s hard waiting so long for dynamite each week.


----------



## Geeee

thorn123 said:


> I watched elevation for the first time in a long time and really enjoyed. It’s hard waiting so long for dynamite each week.


9 times out of 10 Dark is better than Elevation these days. Actually, usually Dark is a pretty good wrestling show with funny commentary and 2 or 3 competitive matchups.


----------



## RiverFenix

I love the studio setting of Dark. Elevation gets to use local indie wrestlers, Dark, uses Florida based indie workers that can be semi-regulars.


----------



## DammitChrist

Taz and Excalibur were hilarious on commentary once again last night on AEW Dark.

I can’t give the exact quotes from this specific conversation at this moment, but this funny exchange went something like this:

At one point, Excalibur asked Taz if he could give his input on a specific topic about someone who was wrestling in the ring.

Taz pauses in silence for a few seconds, and then he goes “uh.. eh I’ll text you later” 😂

Excalibur corpses for a bit, and replies back with “uh okay, you couldn’t have just given me an answer right now?”

I fucking love their entertaining banter on AEW Dark


----------



## Prosper

I agree with the sentiment of enjoying DARK more than Elevation. There's just something underground and intimate about DARK that I prefer to Elevation. Commentary is also much better. Feels like the viewer is scouting talent on DARK just as much as the EVP's do if that makes sense. Elevation is not bad, but I don't get that same feeling watching.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Actually Dark is so much better than Elevation... Elevation they have a time limit and it results only on squashes.


----------



## MaseMan

Watched some of last night's show. Leyla Hirsch's opponent got in a surprising amount of offense. Seemed kind of odd since it was her first AEW match.


----------



## Geeee

One of the enhancement talents in the private party match, whose name I didn't catch, was very impressive. Small guy but his dropkick was Randy Orton-esque


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Geeee said:


> One of the enhancement talents in the private party match, whose name I didn't catch, was very impressive. Small guy but his dropkick was Randy Orton-esque


Goldy?


----------



## Geeee

ripcitydisciple said:


> Goldy?


Ok I went back to the episode and I think they had the names backwards, which is why I was confused. I'm pretty sure his name is Myles Hawkins.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

3venflow said:


> I skimmed tonight's show and yeah, it's just ranking matches now and very little in the way of narrative. The weekly profiles they started with soon dried up, they could easily do this for Moriarty, Yuta, etc.
> 
> Elevation feels like an opportunity for TK to give the keys to someone who can pair the lower card talent in programs against each other in a compact but meaningful pre-Dynamite show. Like when 205 Live had Buddy, Ali, Cedric and Nese against each other.
> 
> Jay Lethal got a really good pop I noticed, he's one of those guys who is always over and great in the ring.


Elevation should live up to its name and bridge the gap from DARK to the main roster like they were doing with Danny Limelight after bangers on DARK he got matches with mid and top card guys to test him on Elevation. 

They should have the card mixed with like 3-4 DARK talents they want to Elevate with the rest of the matches being meaningful mid card matches. RAMPAGE should be basically Dynamite quality at this point .......Both Rampage and Elevation seem directionless at times when we were promised more structure. DARK has been given more structure and is outshining the C show which says alot IMO.....Tony needs to let someone else format the YouTube stuff so he can focus on the money making tv product. 

(,another example of me saying shit I don't like about AEW.....I'm not a complete shill😁)


----------



## Geeee

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Elevation should live up to its name and bridge the gap from DARK to the main roster like they were doing with Danny Limelight after bangers on DARK he got matches with mid and top card guys to test him on Elevation.
> 
> They should have the card mixed with like 3-4 DARK talents they want to Elevate with the rest of the matches being meaningful mid card matches. RAMPAGE should be basically Dynamite quality at this point .......Both Rampage and Elevation seem directionless at times when we were promised more structure. DARK has been given more structure and is outshining the C show which says alot IMO.....Tony needs to let someone else format the YouTube stuff so he can focus on the money making tv product.
> 
> (,another example of me saying shit I don't like about AEW.....I'm not a complete shill😁)


I feel like half of the purpose of Elevation is to have Paul Wight and Mark Henry sit with Tony Schiavone to try to teach them to sound interesting on commentary.


----------



## 3venflow

Dark regular Cole Karter is reportedly signing for WWE. I thought he had a good look but since AEW has no developmental, there was probably no room for him. AEW could really use some sort of developmental territory separate from its public shows.


----------



## 3venflow

Penta vs. Yuta on Dark was better than every match on Dynamite since Hangman vs. Danielson. Penta made Yuta look like a budding young star.

Penta is one of the most unique wrestlers around. I feel like he even could've gotten over massively in WWE.


----------



## Geeee

Wheeler Yuta vs Penta was sick. Yuta is improving very rapidly lately


----------



## $Dolladrew$

3venflow said:


> Penta vs. Yuta on Dark was better than every match on Dynamite since Hangman vs. Danielson. Penta made Yuta look like a budding young star.
> 
> Penta is one of the most unique wrestlers around. I feel like he even could've gotten over massively in WWE.
> 
> View attachment 115797


I've not watched DARK since they started the studio setup but I've heard nothing but positive things I'll watch today's episode after a few bong rips thx for the headsup


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Ok so yeah was a solid episode besides the penta vs yuta match ....

I enjoyed the Archer Squash not just for his annihilation of his victim but his heel work was wonderful the way he was playing with the crowd, and the peak was him scaring the little girl in the audience multiple times lol.

The assboys and acclaimed thoroughly made me laugh commentary kept it going and again post match I just laughed my ass off. Solid match I enjoyed.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

QT Marshall just invited Five and Ten to join The Factory! He is their trainer after all.

Unfortunately they turned him down. Then Aaron Solo & Nick Comoroto attacked the Dark Order members. They really should do something like this angle on a more regular basis on Dark. Five and Ten should have joined.


----------



## 3venflow

Lee Moriarty RULES.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488686837334003726


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

3venflow said:


> Lee Moriarty RULES.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488686837334003726




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488688864873037828

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist

Yep, I strongly recommend watching Joey Janela vs Lee Moriarty from AEW Dark earlier tonight.

It's a good match, and both men have been really consistent in the ring lately 

For the record, that finish was kinda brilliant.

I thought for sure thought Janela won the moment that Moriarty hesitated and sold his back for a second while he previously had his opponent in that submission hold.


----------



## MaseMan

Haven't finished the whole show yet, but Marina Shafir's match was really good. The finish had a very unique submission hold. I hope they have actually signed her now.


----------



## 3venflow

Janela has been really good lately. It feels like he's trying to redeem himself but might be too late as someone is likely to make way for all these new signings. If Janela does go, they need to find something to get Kayla Rossi on TV. She has a presence about her and certainly seems more ring ready than Julia Hart.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Good episode besides one major flaw. Fuck QT Marshall. Liona should never lose to QT unless there is some kind of interference or cheating.


----------



## DUD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488672514058309633
This was a really good match.

Marina Shafir staking her claim to be the next breakout.


----------



## MaseMan

Janela vs Moriarty was really good. Must watch. Excellent finish. Lee's promo afterwards was pretty decent as well. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Former NXT star debuts during Dark tapings



Spoiler



Vanessa Bourne


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490121345123901445




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prized Fighter

At the tapings Daniel Garcia faces Josh Woods (ROH Pure Champion). That one is likely worth watching.


----------



## RiverFenix

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Former NXT star debuts during Dark tapings
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Vanessa Bourne
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490121345123901445
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She's...not good. Hope it's a freelance booking and not a signing.


----------



## DammitChrist

For the record, I JUST found out that they're doing a short AEW Dark special later tonight.

There's apparently going to be 4 matches, so I bet tonight's episode will be only be around 40 minutes long (or less).


----------



## Geeee

Will Hobbs vs Lee Johnson was pretty good.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492980412578029568
Well, that's a shame. Haven't seen a lot of her but I know she's been on Dark and has a good look.


----------



## ProjectGargano

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492980412578029568
> Well, that's a shame. Haven't seen a lot of her but I know she's been on Dark and has a good look.


Jeez, she was getting her first Dark wins.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Great episode of Elevation tonight. The Acclaimed got a big reaction but I think one is from New Jersey. The Dark Order got a much smaller reaction in comparison. They are pretty irrelevant in AEW right now, sadly. 

They all had a ten man tag and it was a blast. They could do these all the time if they took the agents before and told them “I want something like that Houston 10 Man match from 2000…but without ten hall of famers.” I guess Saturn wasn’t a true HOFer…WWE could stillbinduct him and that ficticious quote would then be 100% true.

Anyway…

The main event was a ladies trios match. Emi Sakura is really miscast as a rudo on the women’s side. This was another short but well laid match. Did Tay Conti miss Nyla Rose completely on her moonsault dive? Nyla isn’t too great at catching dives…

Tay landing on her head was a 50/50 split in terms of who may be responsible. The Bunny has some spot on facial reactions. She goes over the top with it but at least the legally blind fans like me can see The Bunny’s better skills. She ain’t muscling anyone with moves. Ruby didn’t have any awkward moments. It is quite possible that she actually doesn’t suck at all. Her rep is mud right now with too many fans online.


----------



## 3venflow

Zack Clayton beating Serpentico is quite interesting since the latter has a contract and Clayton had lost every match on Dark prior.

Reckon it was for the RTs from his crew (look at their follower counts):


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493379026626486273


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Do we get to see what hoochie mama Luther gets on the smoosh couch/smush couch? We getting see Serpentico’s mask float to the surface of the jacuzzi like a less embarrassing “bra cutlet”. 

I have only seen the first season of Jersey Shore. My references to that “franchise” don’t extend much into the Audrina period. If that sounds off that is because I only remember the silliest stuff.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493739652817178625It's like they did this to intentionally show they're keeping the Nightmare Factory lol*


----------



## ProjectGargano

Xtina Kay, who appeared briefly on Dark signed with WWE, wrestled Sarray on NXT to episodes ago and will wrestle on the first episode of NXT: LVL UP (new 205 live) against the tag team of Tesha Price, another Dark alumni.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Bowens vs Fuego!

No Cody’s allowed…although Max did mention close friend Fuego 2 in the SECOND rap from The Acclaimed tonight.

Fuego acts pretty tough for someone who loses so much. He could continue to improve and actually win regularly…but that is going to take more time. Hopefully he makes it higher. He can really promo for someone who never spoke much before Miro made Fuego eat his freaking car keys!

Maybe Fuego is on Miro’s hitlist when he comes back. Sure, he has thrashed Fuego mightily before. When Miro returns he needs some quasi-competitive challenges as he gets back into ring shape.


----------



## DammitChrist

Man, that Michael Nakazawa match from tonight's AEW Dark episode was so weird 😂


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493739652817178625It's like they did this to intentionally show they're keeping the Nightmare Factory lol*


TheFactory might become a prominent faction with the olde ‘nightmare factory’ people joining?


----------



## MaseMan

Did the Elevation thread disappear? Can't find it.


----------



## DammitChrist

MaseMan said:


> Did the Elevation thread disappear? Can't find it.


The Elevation thread got merged with this AEW Dark thread since both shows are fairly similar.

Plus, AEW Dark has been better to watch since they moved to Orlando last October, and there's little hype about Elevation on here nowadays.

However, an important highlight from Elevation tonight is that they officially teased some tension going on within the AHFO stable.

Matt Hardy didn't come out with the rest of the active members of AHFO for their match.

Isaiah Kassidy openly embraced Andrade El Idolo as his mentor, and Matt Hardy walked out to the entrance ramp looking all jealous/annoyed.

They seem to be teasing Matt vs Andrade at some point in the future.

Plus, the Butcher is back in action btw.


----------



## MaseMan

Yeah, I did watch the show last night. A bit of angle advancement is nice. Very heavy on the multi-man matches last night, though.

I agree that Dark has been the better show to watch lately, with more promos and a bit more depth to the angles.

Nice to see the Butcher finally back, though one has to wonder how long it will be until he gets hurt yet again. It's a shame that TH2, arguably the best of the three HFO teams, is apparently gone now. A face turn for them right now would fit in well with the current AHFO angle. I saw Jack Evans posted on Twitter that he has no idea what his status is with AEW right now.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Lance Archer had a match on Dark Elevation last night a few weeks after main eventing in that garbage death match against Adam Page for the world championship. Great booking here. It's no wonder people don't take many of the performers seriously. A very recent world championship contender on a jobber show.


----------



## Geeee

otbr87 said:


> Lance Archer had a match on Dark Elevation last night a few weeks after main eventing in that garbage death match against Adam Page for the world championship. Great booking here. It's no wonder people don't take many of the performers seriously. A very recent world championship contender on a jobber show.


Meh this is how Dark and Elevation are. Just about everyone has matches on there.

Both Adam Cole and Adam Page have recently wrestled on YouTube and they are the main event of Revolution


----------



## RiverFenix

Seemed like the last ride of the Nightmare Factory student bookings.


----------



## DammitChrist

otbr87 said:


> Lance Archer had a match on Dark Elevation last night a few weeks after main eventing in that garbage death match against Adam Page for the world championship. Great booking here. It's no wonder people don't take many of the performers seriously. A very recent world championship contender on a jobber show.


The likes of CM Punk, Bryan Danielson, Kenny Omega, Adam Page, Cody Rhodes, Young Bucks, Adam Cole, Jon Moxley, Christian Cage, Britt Baker, and Thunder Rosa have ALL made appearances on either AEW Dark or Elevation before.

There's no shame in top talents being on these YouTube shows.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 3venflow

Former X Division champion, Rohit Raju, will be on tonight's episode of Dark.

Serprentico vs. Sydal could be ok, a battle of two veterans.

The Varsity Blonds match is noteworthy because Marcus Kross and Griff Garrison have been a team on the indies since 2018 and are booked to face the Hardy Boyz soon.


----------



## RiverFenix

Lamar Diggs looks like a big fella. Happy to see David Ali back - he was an early Dark regular. Looks like he put on some size.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

3venflow said:


> Former X Division champion, Rohit Raju, will be on tonight's episode of Dark.
> 
> Serprentico vs. Sydal could be ok, a battle of two veterans.
> 
> The Varsity Blonds match is noteworthy because Marcus Kross and Griff Garrison have been a team on the indies since 2018 and are booked to face the Hardy Boyz soon.
> 
> View attachment 117285


Do you think Ali may get his first win? He is facing Fuego so it might be a possibility.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Former X Division champion, Rohit Raju, will be on tonight's episode of Dark.
> 
> Serprentico vs. Sydal could be ok, a battle of two veterans.
> 
> The Varsity Blonds match is noteworthy because Marcus Kross and Griff Garrison have been a team on the indies since 2018 and are booked to face the Hardy Boyz soon.
> 
> View attachment 117285


Whoa. Looks like Wingmen AND Fuego Del Sol picking up Ws.


----------



## Erik.

Nice to see Jack Evans back.


----------



## 3venflow

Garcia defeated the last ROH Pure Champion, Josh Woods, and did his version of the Code of Honor handshake.  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498825745220706310


----------



## 3venflow

Late 80s/early 90s WWF promo vibes. Quite entertaining. PPA is looking more and more like Jimmy Hart, he should become a manager.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498820129324478468


----------



## DammitChrist

That main event with the Factory (Aaron Solo/Nick Comoroto) vs CHAOS (Wheeler YUTA/Orange Cassidy) from AEW Dark tonight was a good one 

The overall match was also funny/entertaining, which is expected since Orange Cassidy is in this match and Taz is on commentary too.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

I don't normally watch Dark but decided to skip through some of it.

What is the name of the jobber group that all dresses like a bunch of late 90s sitcom dads? The one with Peter Avalon, Bononi and Ziggler Jr? That's some low budget cringe there. Avalon may have found his fit though!

The match with Abadon and Sahara was quite funny, so bad it was actually good.

Tazz is normally a great announcer, and one of the best in the business across WWE, TNA and AEW and his lack of enthusiasm on Dark cracks me up, especially after the Vipress match. I know there isn't much to get excited about on the show, but he clearly just doesn't give a fuck lol


----------



## DammitChrist

Is there a special edition of AEW Dark or Elevation coming up shortly before the ppv, fellas?

I'm just asking in advance because I don't want to be caught off-guard in the last minute


----------



## 3venflow

Blake Christian (fka Trey Baxter) made his AEW debut at tonight's Dark tapings. Anthony Ogogo also returned after a month or so away.


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> Blake Christian (fka Trey Baxter) made his AEW debut at tonight's Dark tapings. Anthony Ogogo also returned after a month or so away.


Session Moth Martina also worked both Wednesday's Dark Elevation tapings and the Orlando tapings last night. She has work for ROH before.


----------



## DammitChrist

Apparently, last week's episode of Elevation is airing atm.


----------



## NamelessJobber

I don't really watch the Youtube shows anymore but was looking forward to seeing Session Moth and yea, seems like they're playing the wrong episode now..


----------



## Geeee

They finally got the right episode up and it is ONLY Mark Henry and Paul Wight on commentary. Kind of rough LOL. They also had some weird production where they focused on the tron a lot as people were entering. Maybe trying new stuff for presentation

Good little match between Emi Sakura and Kris Statlander and Wheeler Yuta vs Aaron Solo was decent.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Dark wasn't awful this week, it actually had some ok matches.


Anna Jay needs to break away from the Dark Order. She should have been Jade Cargills opponent at Revolution. She's a much better wrestler, has more charisma and overall upside potential than Tay Conti.

Best Friends and Danhausen are ridiculous, even on a low quality jobber show like Dark. If Statlander kicks the alien gimmick and leaves this stable, she has some upside, at least it seemed that way tonight.

Ruby Riott was convincing as a contender to dethrone Britt Baker when she debuted, and now shes on Dark & Elevation facing Emi Sakura and other jobbers.


----------



## DammitChrist

Uh, AEW Dark has usually been really solid to watch ever since October when they moved most of their shows to take place at Universal Studios in Orlando.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Prosper

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Lol the fuck were they doing?

And I completely forgot that AQA was signed haha.


----------



## 3venflow

Here's how you do the complex stuff ladies.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501002198939062272


----------



## Geeee

Prosper said:


> Lol the fuck were they doing?
> 
> And I completely forgot that AQA was signed haha.


I feel like the signals got crossed here and Emi was supposed to do some sort of double surfboard while Diamante hit a dropkick? It could just be an example of a move having a different name in Japanese and English LOL


----------



## ProjectGargano

Why was Elevation 1 hour earlier today?


----------



## 3venflow

@ProjectGargano Timezone changes in America. When Europe changes soon, everything will be the same again I believe. I believe Dynamite and Rampage will be one hour earlier in Europe this week also.

Speaking of Elevation, I wonder why KyLynn King never got made All Elite. She's been working there since early 2020, but the likes of Kiera Hogan, AQA and Red Velvet got the graphic when she didn't.


----------



## ProjectGargano

3venflow said:


> @ProjectGargano Timezone changes in America. When Europe changes soon, everything will be the same again I believe. I believe Dynamite and Rampage will be one hour earlier in Europe this week also.
> 
> Speaking of Elevation, I wonder why KyLynn King never got made All Elite. She's been working there since early 2020, but the likes of Kiera Hogan, AQA and Red Velvet got the graphic when she didn't.


Oh thanks! When I checked the episode was already on the middle!


----------



## NamelessJobber

3venflow said:


> @ProjectGargano Timezone changes in America. When Europe changes soon, everything will be the same again I believe. I believe Dynamite and Rampage will be one hour earlier in Europe this week also.
> 
> Speaking of Elevation, I wonder why KyLynn King never got made All Elite. She's been working there since early 2020, but the likes of Kiera Hogan, AQA and Red Velvet got the graphic when she didn't.


I’m not sure Kiera Hogan got the graphic. She does not appear listed on the roster section of their website.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Sometimes AEW gets it right and puts garbage in the dumpster where it belongs:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503747859547631616*


----------



## DammitChrist

Apparently, Britt Baker and Bryan Danielson are 'garbage' too since they've competed on AEW Dark before.


----------



## DammitChrist

Dark Order vs Young Bucks/Brandon Cutler was a good tag opener for AEW Dark tonight 

That's unsurprising though considering that the Young Bucks were in the match with a rare appearance on the show


----------



## La Parka

DammitChrist said:


> Dark Order vs Young Bucks/Brandon Cutler was a good tag opener for AEW Dark tonight
> 
> That's unsurprising though considering that the Young Bucks were in the match with a rare appearance on the show


Florida drug scene is incredible.

very jealous, man.


----------



## Tell it like it is

DammitChrist said:


> Dark Order vs Young Bucks/Brandon Cutler was a good tag opener for AEW Dark tonight
> 
> That's unsurprising though considering that the Young Bucks were in the match with a rare appearance on the show


Highlight of the match

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503886449921323010


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

FINALLY some great booking decisions by Tony Khan!! The Young Bucks AND The Dark Order were booked on the correct show for once rather than taking up tv time for real wrestlers on Dynamite/Rampage! TK forgot to book Orange Cassidy, Danhausen and Adam Cole on this show as well, but that's just a small oversight and a major step in the right direction.

Tazz singing Ruby Soho was quite entertaining and shows how much he doesn't give a fuck about announcing on this trash show. Tazz's weekly commentary on Dark is almost reason enough to watch the program alone.

The guy from the Flight jobber tag team who was in the world title match last week on Dynamite was on Dark tonight. This says it all.

The announcers were singing and making fun of Emi Sakura, officially making her entertaining for the first time ever. Man, they really don't give a shit about the product, I love it! Tazz announced for WWF during the best years of wrestling history so I can only imagine how embarrassed he is doing this shit, even his Dynamite/Rampage performances are more professional.

Didn't 2.0 and the other jobber guy just join Jericho in his new Inner Circle? Why are they on Dark if they're set to be pushed on the main show.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Sometimes AEW gets it right and puts garbage in the dumpster where it belongs:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503747859547631616*


Realistically these guys are a joke and embarrassment even being on the Dark youtube show, they shouldn't be on any show, but I agree with the general sentiment here.


----------



## Erik.

Tell it like it is said:


> Highlight of the match
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503886449921323010


Cutler is low key entertaining.


----------



## MaseMan

The wrestler Ruby Soho defeated last night (sorry, missed the name), has a rather unique look and seemed pretty decent in the ring. 

They also seem to be ensuring Josh Woods will be around for the ROH reboot (whatever that ends up looking like), so that's a good thing.

Dark Order and the Factory having a low key rivalry and feud on Dark is a good thing. Just keep it on those shows where it belongs.


----------



## ProjectGargano

MaseMan said:


> The wrestler Ruby Soho defeated last night (sorry, missed the name), has a rather unique look and seemed pretty decent in the ring.
> 
> They also seem to be ensuring Josh Woods will be around for the ROH reboot (whatever that ends up looking like), so that's a good thing.
> 
> Dark Order and the Factory having a low key rivalry and feud on Dark is a good thing. Just keep it on those shows where it belongs.


Ashley D'Amboise, she should have some sort of developmental deal with AEW, she trains at Nightmare Factory.


----------



## DammitChrist

Thankfully, the Young Bucks will still be on live TV going forward since the majority of fans enjoy watching them


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504074157369307140


----------



## Elitest

DammitChrist said:


> Apparently, Britt Baker and Bryan Danielson are 'garbage' too since they've competed on AEW Dark before.


wow, i can't believe someone would say this. your so wrong about them being garbage.


----------



## Elitest

Erik. said:


> Cutler is low key entertaining.


this guy knows wrestling. i am sorry you have to listen to takes such as byron danielson being a bad wrestler from e-drones on here? just because he left wwe doesn't make him bad.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504074157369307140


I like her. She's fun, good personality, entertaining. I'd like Session Moth, Maki Itoh and Trish Adora in AEW.


----------



## DammitChrist

Elitest said:


> wow, i can't believe someone would say this. your so wrong about them being garbage.


That was obviously sarcasm.

Bryan Danielson and Britt Baker are among my top favorites.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Nikita Knight, Xtina Kay, Notorious Mimi, Tesha Price, Cole Karter and Jake Tucker all signed with WWE and were on AEW Dark.

All of the girls i tought that had potential. I think that AEW should get the ones that they didn't signed yet and have potential like Ashley D'Amboise, Valentina Rossi, Leyla Grey or the Renegade Twins.


----------



## 3venflow

Cole Karter was someone who stood out as having a marketable look and is very tall. Had AEW-ROH been around then, he could have developed there. He has the look WWE will like, a la Austin Theory.


----------



## Elitest

DammitChrist said:


> That was obviously sarcasm.
> 
> Bryan Danielson and Britt Baker are among my top favorites.


oh, you have to be careful. sometimes our fanbase can be a little quick to jump when they think aew or their wrestlers are being insulted. wouldn't want to be misconstrued. i like danielson too, and baker. but oc is my favourite. although it is very hard to pick a favourite.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Stu Grayson was awesome tonight on Elevation. I don´t get it why they never gave him a singles match opportunity and already gave Evil Uno multiple singles matches.

In-ring Stu Grayson maybe top 15/20 on AEW.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

ProjectGargano said:


> Stu Grayson was awesome tonight on Elevation. I don´t get it why they never gave him a singles match opportunity and already gave Evil Uno multiple singles matches.
> 
> In-ring Stu Grayson maybe top 15/20 on AEW.


All Stu does is work out. Evil Uno needs those extra matches to fuel his toy shopping addiction. The exchange rate isn’t the greatest. I miss 2007-2009 when the dollar was equal to or greater than the dirty American version.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506001028134715398, 

Who's Karam? 

Has a cool look.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506001028134715398,
> 
> Who's Karam?
> 
> Has a cool look.


Trolls have totally overused it but the “CAW” description is just so spot on. That totally looks like dated computer photography of this Karam fella. He probably has all the coolest moves put in the game that are only done as finishing moves in Japan. Lots of throws or suplexes combined with the nuttiest lucha submission moves they could possibly animate.

So…I have no idea who this dude is. Cagematch says he is a 26 year old male from Jordan.


----------



## ProjectGargano

What about Toa Liona? They were protecting him in his matches and he never appeared again.


----------



## Geeee

Blake Christian can wrestle his ass off but he has one of the worst looks I've ever seen in wrestling. They should have him face Adam Cole to make Cole look like a million bucks for one night LOL


----------



## Araxen

The more Julia Hart on my monitor/tv the better.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Geeee said:


> Blake Christian can wrestle his ass off but he has one of the worst looks I've ever seen in wrestling. They should have him face Adam Cole to make Cole look like a million bucks for one night LOL


I remember when he was on NXT, and knowing that he is the real life boyfriend of Cora Jade, thinking that. Very weird look.


----------



## Geeee

ProjectGargano said:


> I remember when he was on NXT, and knowing that he is the real life boyfriend of Cora Jade, thinking that. Very weird look.


I find it surprising that he was on NXT. Vince must not have known Hunter hired him LOL.


----------



## TD Stinger

Geeee said:


> I find it surprising that he was on NXT. Vince must not have known Hunter hired him LOL.


Blake Christian was one of the last guys brought in under the original plan of NXT which was hire every Indy guy with any buzz possible, even if they didn't have the "WWE look".

Once Vince & co. took over and wanted to run things their way, he didn't last much longer.


----------



## 3venflow

He was only in NXT/205 for a cup of coffee. Before that he got to the Super X Cup final in IMPACT and had a good match with Ace Austin. He'd be totally lost in the mix in AEW if signed, but ROH could suit him. He's pretty much a spot machine right now but does his moves well. He's also one of those who could use an original masked gimmick due to his plain look.


----------



## Aedubya

ProjectGargano said:


> What about Toa Liona? They were protecting him in his matches and he never appeared again.


Can see him replacing Wardlow as MJFs bodyguard


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

ProjectGargano said:


> What about Toa Liona? They were protecting him in his matches and he never appeared again.


He’s had a handful of matches in AEW since October 2021. Liona started out with losses to FTR and 2point0. In January 2022 he lost matches he had with The Blade and QT Marshall. Each pair of matches aired on subsequent episodes on that week’s Dark Elevation and Dark tapings tandem. 

According toToa’s Cagematch history since his debut he has had only twenty matches in his entire career so far. He isn’t just green. He is glowing nuclear radiation fluorescent green. TK has signed greener talent that is improving steadily if not surprisingly incrementally for their experience levels. 

AEW have debuted at least six regulars with less matches on their results page. Perhaps TK thinks WWE won’t nab him due to his experience which WWE absolutely would sign at that stage. WWE will sign him even faster if they know AEW is interested.

Maybe they won’t. AEW is stacked enough to replenish ROH’s roster. Toa would be one of the bigger ROH members and probably worth an extended look and eventually signing.


----------



## DammitChrist

This match with Brandon Cutler vs Frankie Kazarian on Elevation here is fucking hilarious 😂


----------



## Araxen

Shida relegated to Elevation. Just wtf.


----------



## DammitChrist

Mostly everyone who's been around before July 2021 has appeared on AEW Dark or Elevation at least once (outside of Chris Jericho and MJF).

Hell, even the likes of CM Punk, Bryan Danielson, and Adam Cole have appeared on 1 of these shows before.

There's no shame in being featured on AEW Dark or Elevation once in a while.


----------



## rbl85

Araxen said:


> Shida relegated to Elevation. Just wtf.


She's been on elevation for months now


----------



## Aedubya

Penta looking lean


----------



## 3venflow

Kaun impressed again on Dark (although they aired matches taped in December so they must be low on content). If not AEW, he should be given a spot back in ROH. Personally, I'd sign him for AEW and find a place for him. He's pretty big, looks like an athlete, has charisma, isn't a former WWE guy, and can work.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506325832943513604


----------



## Prosper

Araxen said:


> Shida relegated to Elevation. Just wtf.


Everyone works DARK. Even Moxley and Omega have in the past. They’re not booking more than one womens match per show so it’s gonna happen to all of the women especially. They gotta rotate. Shida and Deeb should be having their blowoff match soon though.


----------



## DammitChrist

Wow!

AEW Dark is only 39 minutes tonight


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Are those dates Kaun is booked on or are they days he has open on his schedule? If he was already in ROH he should be signed based on that and his good showings on YouTube AEW shows.

I wonder if Shane Taylor and Keith Lee would be open to teaming again. If not then just use Shane Taylor’s group if Taylor wants another shot in ROH. I haven’t seen them work as a group. Maybe just Kaun is all ROH will get from that angle.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Wasn't Kiera Hogan a bit of a big deal in TNA? She was on Dark last night.

I'm waiting for TK to book Negative One in a match, why not? He's the same size as most of the male performers they have and he had more screen time on Dark than anyone else last night.


----------



## DrJamesMartin

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506001028134715398,
> 
> Who's Karam?
> 
> Has a cool look.


Lol I personally know this dude. Met him when he was 16/17 skinny as hell and he started training with me and my training crew. When He told me his name I said it would be easier if we just call you Bob lol. Crazy to see how far he’s come. Wish him nothing but the best


----------



## DRose1994

If you know how to book, you can get someone like Kiera Hogan over. She’s a good looking woman, with a great body, she’s got some attitude about her and she was a tag champion (and maybe knockouts champion) in TNA. There’s something there — much more than just being relegated to Dynamite. I feel like we see the same core rotation of girls — Riho, Shida, Nyla, Tay, Anna Jay, Baker, Cargil, Deeb/Rosa.


----------



## MaseMan

Kiera Hogan and Diamante are both way underutilized.


----------



## 3venflow

Lee Johnson's t-shirt on Elevation. This was taped before Mania, but still the company should be getting rid of the Nightmare Factory branding right now.










BTW, Paul Wight is wrestling on Elevation against a local talent. Might be getting ready for the Captain Insano bullshit soon.


----------



## Geeee

Paul Wight can barely stand. He was walking around like he had to pee his whole match. Hope he is considering just hanging them up.

Best Friends vs The Workhorsemen was actually a really good match


----------



## DammitChrist

Yep, Workhorsemen vs Best Friends was a good match on tonight's episode of Elevation.

It was way better than your average Elevation match too 

Ruby Soho was also super over in tonight's episode too 

Edit:

For the record, someone recently created the 2022 MOTY Thread yesterday to anyone else on here who's interested


----------



## Prized Fighter

I really like Ruby's new finisher. It is basically a cravat into a blade runner/sister Abigail. Way better then her pele kick thing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511133122078953472


----------



## LongPig666

I enjoyed this weeks Elevation.

- Leyla Hirsch is looking more and more comfortable in the ring and is looking like one of the few genuine female hard hitters. Maybe scale down the *"FROM RUSSIA"* bit in her entrance!!
- Arn getting some love and QT getting some heat was good. Nice tight match.



3venflow said:


> Lee Johnson's t-shirt on Elevation. This was taped before Mania, but still the company should be getting rid of the Nightmare Factory branding right now.


I don't think anyone cared when he threw it in the crowd, I don't think anyone looked at it or tried to catch it 

- Deeb with a good heel stare at the crowd while heel scraping her boots on the apron. I like that detail. She's a better technical wrestler than most men!
- I like the chemistry between The Workhorsemen, but like Mark Henry don't really like the name!
- Diamante was excellent.


----------



## ProjectGargano

LongPig666 said:


> I enjoyed this weeks Elevation.
> 
> - Leyla Hirsch is looking more and more comfortable in the ring and is looking like one of the few genuine female hard hitters. Maybe scale down the *"FROM RUSSIA"* bit in her entrance!!
> - Arn getting some love and QT getting some heat was good. Nice tight match.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone cared when he threw it in the crowd, I don't think anyone looked at it or tried to catch it
> 
> - Deeb with a good heel stare at the crowd while heel scraping her boots on the apron. I like that detail. She's a better technical wrestler than most men!
> - I like the chemistry between The Workhorsemen, but like Mark Henry don't really like the name!
> - Diamante was excellent.


Diamante is better than 70% of AEW's women's roster.


----------



## MaseMan

The women's tag match was better than I expected. I think D'Amboise should be signed. Seems really solid in the ring.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Late 80s/early 90s WWF promo vibes. Quite entertaining. PPA is looking more and more like Jimmy Hart, he should become a manager.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498820129324478468


uhhhh.... we need this PPA on tv i think - low card heel gold xD


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prized Fighter said:


> I really like Ruby's new finisher. It is basically a cravat into a blade runner/sister Abigail. Way better then her pele kick thing.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511133122078953472


That is a LOT better than the dumb kick she was doing


----------



## Geeee

MaseMan said:


> The women's tag match was better than I expected. I think D'Amboise should be signed. Seems really solid in the ring.


I would make D'Amboise a fixture of ROH.


----------



## Geeee

LifeInCattleClass said:


> That is a LOT better than the dumb kick she was doing


The only problem is there is an overlap if they bring in Jay White or Windham Rotunda. Although, I guess different divisions and the set up is slightly different


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Geeee said:


> The only problem is there is an overlap if they bring in Jay White or Windham Rotunda. Although, I guess different divisions and the set up is slightly different


White does the cross rhodes? or am i misremembering

is this not like a flatliner?


----------



## Geeee

LifeInCattleClass said:


> White does the cross rhodes? or am i misremembering
> 
> is this not like a flatliner?


Jay White's Blade Runner is pretty much Sister Abigail not Cross , so yeah it's like a rolling flatliner

What's interesting is that Emi Sakura actually does a flatliner from the Cross Rhodes position


----------



## Gwi1890

Geeee said:


> Paul Wight can barely stand. He was walking around like he had to pee his whole match. Hope he is considering just hanging them up.
> 
> Best Friends vs The Workhorsemen was actually a really good match


I suppose it was kind of nice for him in front of a home crowd, there’s something about his opponent Austin Green though decent look , size and looked like he could work


----------



## Geeee

Gwi1890 said:


> I suppose it was kind of nice for him in front of a home crowd, there’s something about his opponent Austin Green though decent look , size and looked like he could work


He reminds me a lot of Authors of Pain. Need another big bald guy to team with him


----------



## Gwi1890

Geeee said:


> He reminds me a lot of Authors of Pain. Need another big bald guy to team with him


Yeah or could be a enforcer for a upper midcard heel


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Watching Elevation now - when did Mark start commentating there?

he’s not doing to bad


----------



## Gwi1890

Ryan Nemeth always wrestles a good match, needs a better gimmick though


----------



## Aedubya

So are pretty picture finished then?
They were funny


----------



## MaseMan

Aedubya said:


> So are pretty picture finished then?
> They were funny


Seems like it. Drake is back with his partner in the Workhorsemen, and Nemeth is getting a gimmick change/tweak. Not sure about the rest of them.


----------



## DammitChrist

Factory vs Top Flight was a pretty solid main-event for Elevation this evening


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

More Ashley d'Amboise please.


----------



## Gwi1890

TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> More Ashley d'Amboise please.


yeah I thought she sold well it was more or less a squash match but she worked well better than the dross in the women’s division that on dynamite.


----------



## Aedubya

MaseMan said:


> Seems like it. Drake is back with his partner in the Workhorsemen, and Nemeth is getting a gimmick change/tweak. Not sure about the rest of them.


Cesar Bononi tagged with that other Brazilian guy last week again (did months ago) too


----------



## 3venflow

Great promo by Rohit Raju on Dark. He would fit in well in ROH 2.0, bringing some experience to the young roster it promises to have.

Jake Something, who also recently left IMPACT, is another guy I feel could have a chance at standing out on Dark or in ROH.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514022551919362050


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Wtf is Hobbs doing on Dark if he's in a program with Keith Lee?

Wasn't Max Caster just on Dynamite facing the supposed best in the world CM Punk? Why is he now on Dark? Good consistent booking here.

Didn't Shawn Dean just beat MJF's guy Shawn Spears on Dynamite?

My favorite part of Dark every week is how Tazz just doesn't give a fuck and talks all kinds of crazy shit about random things all throughout the show.


----------



## DammitChrist

Again, pretty much *everyone* who's been in AEW before July 2021 (outside of Chris Jericho and MJF) have all appeared on either Elevation or AEW Dark at some point. 

This includes (former) world champions like Jon Moxley, Kenny Omega, Adam Page, Riho, Nyla Rose, Hikaru Shida, Britt Baker, and Thunder Rosa too. 

Hell, the newer talents like CM Punk, Bryan Danielson, and Adam Cole have also made appearances on at least one of those YouTube shows too.

There's really no shame in being featured on Elevation or AEW Dark since at least 90% of the roster shows up there at some point.

Anyway, yes, Taz is freaking hilarious on commentary with Excalibur for AEW Dark


----------



## 3venflow

The matches from yesterday's Dark were taped in mid-January, so they're using leftover footage until their next set of tapings. Hard to make them perfectly consistent with current events.

I imagine they will tape a new batch of Dark matches before Friday's live Rampage, since Elevation goes before Dynamite.


----------



## Geeee

Since, ROH doesn't have a home yet, I hope the next set of tapings has Gates of Agony on it. I'd love to see them wreck some jobbers.


----------



## 3venflow

The Hardys will be on Elevation next week.

Taped yesterday:


The Hardys & Top Flight vs. Private Party & TH2 (their first match as a team since September)
Shida, Anna Jay & Ruby Soho vs. Emi Sakura, The Bunny & Raychell Rose
Roppongi Vice vs. Solo & Comoroto
Andrade vs. Alan Angels
Statlander vs. Ashley D'Amboise
Tony Nese vs. J. Spade
Dark Order vs. 4 locals


----------



## DammitChrist

1. It’s always great to see Rocky Romero work often enough in AEW since he’s a NJPW name 

2. It’s cool to see Ashley D’Amboise appear more often lately on these shows 

3. I guess that they really want to keep Anna Jay as a pure babyface since she already had her heel run not too long ago


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

That's alooooot of tag team matches again, guess it's a way to have everyone booked lol but hey I wont complain Ashley D'Amboise vs Kris Statlander is a must watch in my book, both women are truly finding their footing as TV characters, not to mention both have already worked together so this has promises.

Any company signing D'Amboise will have a main event caliber talent in their hands, a smoke show who looks legit, is that athletic, disciplined and can work this smoothly is a very rare occurence but for some reason I fear AEW is too chaotic to handle their female talents properly.


----------



## Geeee

DammitChrist said:


> 1. It’s always great to see Rocky Romero work often enough in AEW since he’s a NJPW name
> 
> 2. It’s cool to see Ashley D’Amboise appear more often lately on these shows
> 
> 3. I guess that they really want to keep Anna Jay as a pure babyface since she already had her heel run not too long ago


I think also Tay Conti vs Anna Jay is an easy story for the women's division that writes itself, and I believe Tony will take any low effort content he can get for that division


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516190776165818383


----------



## Geeee

They should've just put that Statlander match on Dynamite instead of the shitty Marina Shafir vs Skye Blue match. Ashley D'Amboise is pretty much the same size as Stat and Stat muscled her around. It was impressive


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

Geeee said:


> They should've just put that Statlander match on Dynamite instead of the shitty Marina Shafir vs Skye Blue match. Ashley D'Amboise is pretty much the same size as Stat and Stat muscled her around. It was impressive


Impressive showing by Statlander indeed, at this rate she is definitely built up to steamroll whoever will be put in front of her, be it Rosa or Jade.

Marina Shafir vs Ashley D'amboise should have been the TV debut match imo, D'amboise would've made her opponnent look like a million bucks with the way she moves and sells, or even Anna Jay for a shorter match ?

Statlander vs Skye Blue would have been a good squash match on TV as well considering their respective roles and size differences.


----------



## 3venflow

Statlander ticks most boxes now as a potential female babyface FoTC:


Good in the ring by AEW women's standards.
Excellent presentation and look now.
Tall by women's standards at 5'8" (I would guess only Jade is taller than her other than the unsigned KiLynn King)
A 'homemade' star rather than the scraps from WWE.
Popular with the fans and has organic babyface heat, the same way Hangman, Jungle Boy and Darby do.

The big issue is her somewhat average mic skills, but that's not as much of an issue in AEW than WWE as they tell their stories in the ring a lot more.

I say strap a rocket to her and have her be the one to end Jadeberg's streak.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Statlander ticks most boxes now as a potential female babyface FoTC:
> 
> 
> Good in the ring by AEW women's standards.
> Excellent presentation and look now.
> Tall by women's standards at 5'8" (I would guess only Jade is taller than her other than the unsigned KiLynn King)
> A 'homemade' star rather than the scraps from WWE.
> Popular with the fans and has organic babyface heat, the same way Hangman, Jungle Boy and Darby do.
> 
> The big issue is her somewhat average mic skills, but that's not as much of an issue in AEW than WWE as they tell their stories in the ring a lot more.
> 
> I say strap a rocket to her and have her be the one to end Jadeberg's streak.


I like this idea. I'm almost certain they have stolen Jade's current storyline from Rocky 3. So Mark Sterling is trying to protect Jade with easy opponents and Jade picks the harder opponent. So, in this case, Statlander would play the role of Clubber Lang. She absolutely destroys Jade for the TBS title and then Jade has to get "the eye of the tiger" to win it back.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

They gimmick change Statlander from an insufferable comedy act into someone who has a great look with some mystery to them over a month ago, then keep her off tv and now decide to re-debut her with zero backstory in a squash match on a fucking jobber saturated youtube show..wtf? The match itself was good and nothing about it should have changed except it should have been on DYNAMITE! They have green as grass rookie Jade Cargill who is in way over her head in the ring on a meaningless winning streak getting ready to face the drizzling shits Marina Shafir for the strap, yet they couldn't be bothered to give Statlander some backstory and build her up into a badass on the way to face Jade for the meaningless #2 womens title to give it some relevancy? Kris should be ending Jades undefeated streak on her 30th match and making that TBS title _feel_ like _something_. Now that Kris isn't a comedy jobber shes ready for a belt. She always had the in ring, just not the character until now. Fucking stupid booking, as usual.


Speaking of stupid booking...The Hardys on Elevation?...I don't care what excuse was used on social media. Stupid.


----------



## 3venflow

Roppongi Vice vs. Solo/Comoroto was a good match on Elevation. Trent/Romero is a better team than Trent/Chuck at this point because Chuck has let himself go so much in the past year-plus. Best Friends were a wholesome midcard act peaking with the Parking Lot Match against Ortiz/Santana, but while Trent has kept himself in shape and wrestling well despite injuries, Chuckie T has that IDGAF vibe about him now.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516247096428576775

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaseMan

I thought last night's show was really fun. Heavy on the multi-man matches, but they were all at least entertaining. Good to see Angelico back (where is Jack Evans)...the TH2 should have done way more in AEW than they have at this point. 

I agree with others that Ashley D'Amboise looks like a legit talent. She should be signed, even if it's to do competent jobs to other women, like the match with Statlander last night (who looks awesome and has cool new theme music).

Andrade vs Alan Angels was also a good match. I can't believe some folks find Andrade to be "boring". I'm looking forward to his match with Darby on Dynamite.


----------



## DRose1994

Not sure if it was discussed but Ashley Damboise (one of the dark/elevation semi-regulars) had an appearance on WWE TV as the plant in the crowd that Los Lotharios kisses before their match. Just thought it was funny to see.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Push that to the moon.


----------



## DammitChrist

otbr87 said:


> They gimmick change Statlander from an insufferable comedy act into someone who has a great look with some mystery to them over a month ago, then keep her off tv and now decide to re-debut her with zero backstory in a squash match on a fucking jobber saturated youtube show..wtf? The match itself was good and nothing about it should have changed except it should have been on DYNAMITE! They have green as grass rookie Jade Cargill who is in way over her head in the ring on a meaningless winning streak getting ready to face the drizzling shits Marina Shafir for the strap, yet they couldn't be bothered to give Statlander some backstory and build her up into a badass on the way to face Jade for the meaningless #2 womens title to give it some relevancy? Kris should be ending Jades undefeated streak on her 30th match and making that TBS title _feel_ like _something_. Now that Kris isn't a comedy jobber shes ready for a belt. She always had the in ring, just not the character until now. Fucking stupid booking, as usual.
> 
> 
> Speaking of stupid booking...The Hardys on Elevation?...I don't care what excuse was used on social media. Stupid.


Can someone else tell this dude that pretty much everyone (including the likes of CM Punk, Bryan Danielson, Kenny Omega, Cody Rhodes, Jon Moxley, Young Bucks, Adam Page, Adam Cole, Christian Cage, Darby Allin, Sammy Guevara, Miro, Andrade El Idolo, Lucha Bros, FTR, Jurassic Express, Britt Baker, Thunder Rosa, Hikaru Shida, Riho, Jade Cargill, and Nyla Rose) has made at least 1 appearance on either Elevation or AEW Dark at some point so that we don't have to keep hearing the same comments about why someone appears on these shows?

Appearing on Elevation or on AEW Dark is *not* a death sentence.

Adam Page and Adam Cole just faced each other in world title matches lately in a main event program in spite of the fact that both men appeared on either of these YouTube shows at some point.

Thunder Rosa was an AEW Dark regular from the 2nd half of 2020 through most of 2021, and now she's on top of the division as the world champion.

Hell, their golden girl in Britt Baker has even made somewhat regular appearances on AEW Dark from late 2019 through early 2020, and somewhat regular appearances on Elevation in early 2021.

Again, it's not even a big deal.

I think the only big names on AEW that was on the roster before July 2021 who's *never* made any appearances on Elevation or AEW Dark is Chris Jericho and MJF.

That's pretty much it. Everyone else takes turns (at least once), and I'm sure that the other newer debutants from July 2021 onwards will make at least 1 appearance on either YouTube shows at some point in the future. They'll 'recover' just fine in the end.


----------



## Geeee

DammitChrist said:


> Can someone else tell this dude that pretty much everyone (including the likes of CM Punk, Bryan Danielson, Kenny Omega, Cody Rhodes, Jon Moxley, Young Bucks, Adam Page, Adam Cole, Christian Cage, Darby Allin, Sammy Guevara, Miro, Andrade El Idolo, Lucha Bros, FTR, Jurassic Express, Britt Baker, Thunder Rosa, Hikaru Shida, Riho, Jade Cargill, and Nyla Rose) has made at least 1 appearance on either Elevation or AEW Dark at some point so that we don't have to keep hearing the same comments about why someone appears on these shows?
> 
> Appearing on Elevation or on AEW Dark is *not* a death sentence.
> 
> Adam Page and Adam Cole just faced each other in world title matches lately in a main event program in spite of the fact that both men appeared on either of these YouTube shows at some point.
> 
> Thunder Rosa was an AEW Dark regular from the 2nd half of 2020 through most of 2021, and now she's on top of the division as the world champion.
> 
> Hell, their golden girl in Britt Baker has even made somewhat regular appearances on AEW Dark from late 2019 through early 2020, and somewhat regular appearances on Elevation in early 2021.
> 
> Again, it's not even a big deal.
> 
> I think the only big names on AEW that was on the roster before July 2021 who's *never* made any appearances on Elevation or AEW Dark is Chris Jericho and MJF.
> 
> That's pretty much it. Everyone else takes turns (at least once), and I'm sure that the other newer debutants from July 2021 onwards will make at least 1 appearances on either YouTube shows at some point in the future. They'll 'recover' just fine in the end.


You gotta admit though, it's weird to have Kris Statlander debut her new character and entrance on Youtube. She has been building to it on Dynamite and Rampage


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

DRose1994 said:


> Not sure if it was discussed but Ashley Damboise (one of the dark/elevation semi-regulars) had an appearance on WWE TV as the plant in the crowd that Los Lotharios kisses before their match. Just thought it was funny to see.


At this rate I think she should go and try to work for WWE full time, seems like AEW is not planning to sign her unfortunately.

Not to mention TK's roster management is chaotic af, knowing that even the likes of Toni Storm/Ruby Soho etc are Ashley would likely be directionless despite being a more complete package and imo a once in a lifetime kind of talent.


----------



## Geeee

Having not really seen much of Keith Lee before AEW, I have to say he is fucking awesome. He really knows how to play to the crowd. This Dark was super fun.


----------



## TD Stinger

D'Amboise has the "Superstar" look (aka she's hot with a nice physique) but I believe she's in her early 30's. So yeah, I don't really see WWE being interested with their new youth push. So her best bet is likely to rise up through AEW's ranks.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

TD Stinger said:


> D'Amboise has the "Superstar" look (aka she's hot with a nice physique) *but I believe she's in her early 30's*. So yeah, I don't really see WWE being interested with their new youth push. So her best bet is likely to rise up through AEW's ranks.


It's true, things have changed in WWE now, she is about the same as Ivy Nile IIRC who appears to be greener and to have a lower ceiling tho.

You are right tho I do agree that she is more likely to be signed by AEW than in NXT/WWE since she is not a 20 something anymore or college athlete.


----------



## DRose1994

Dark/Elevation this week featured Andrade (in a competitive match with one of the dark order guys) and the Hardy boys. Yikes to both of those. Talk about misusing the Hardy’s.. and Andrade for that matter. But just a month or so ago people were dying to see them reunite in AEW and now they’re wrestling on YouTube. 

On a more positive note, Marina Shafir has an intense, believable look and demeanor. Like her music too. She’s not awful in the ring, but can’t say she’s good either (at least from what I’ve seen thus far).


----------



## Geeee

DRose1994 said:


> Dark/Elevation this week featured Andrade (in a competitive match with one of the dark order guys) and the Hardy boys. Yikes to both of those. Talk about misusing the Hardy’s.. and Andrade for that matter. But just a month or so ago people were dying to see them reunite in AEW and now they’re wrestling on YouTube.
> 
> On a more positive note, Marina Shafir has an intense, believable look and demeanor. Like her music too. She’s not awful in the ring, but can’t say she’s good either (at least from what I’ve seen thus far).


I actually would say that Matt Hardy has been on Dark and/or Elevation most weeks since he signed with AEW. Not always in matches but cutting promos or managing guys.

I have not been a fan of Matt's AEW work, but I think he genuinely wants to work with the young guys like Private Party and Top Flight. And Jeff will just do what Matt says.


----------



## DammitChrist

DRose1994 said:


> *Dark/Elevation this week featured Andrade (in a competitive match with one of the dark order guys) and the Hardy boys. Yikes to both of those. Talk about misusing the Hardy’s.. and Andrade for that matter. But just a month or so ago people were dying to see them reunite in AEW and now they’re wrestling on YouTube.*
> 
> On a more positive note, Marina Shafir has an intense, believable look and demeanor. Like her music too. She’s not awful in the ring, but can’t say she’s good either (at least from what I’ve seen thus far).


Okay, apparently this needs to be repeated again.

Here are the list of notable wrestlers who have made appearances on either Elevation or AEW Dark at least once:


Adam Cole
Adam Page
Andrade El Idolo
Anna Jay
Best Friends
Britt Baker
Brodie Lee
Bryan Danielson
Christian Cage
CM Punk
Cody Rhodes
Darby Allin
Dustin Rhodes
Eddie Kingston
Ethan Page
FTR
Hikaru Shida
Hook
Jade Cargill
Jamie Hayter
Jeff Hardy
Jon Moxley
Jungle Boy
Keith Lee
Kenny Omega
Kris Statlander
Lance Archer
Lucha Bros
Luchasaurus
Matt Hardy
Miro
Nyla Rose
Orange Cassidy
Pac
Powerhouse Hobbs
Proud and Powerful
Ricky Starks
Riho
Rocky Romero
Ruby Soho
Sammy Guevara
Scorpio Sky
SCU
Serena Deeb
Sting
Swerve Strickland
Tay Conti
Thunder Rosa
Toni Storm
Wardlow
Wheeler YUTA
Young Bucks

The only 2 big notable names that have been on the roster before July 2021 who have *never* appeared on Elevation or AEW Dark at all are Chris Jericho and MJF.

Outside of that, pretty much everyone else takes a turn at some point. 98% of the TV regulars that you see each week have made at least one appearance on either Elevation or AEW Dark.

Performing on these YouTube shows are *NOT* a death sentence for these wrestlers.

Edit:

For the record, I left out some of the newer debutants from July 2021 onwards since they haven't been on AEW as long as most of the other talents on the roster.


----------



## JasmineAEW

People who bitch about seeing top-tier stars on Dark or Elevation are complete idiots. Imagine complaining about getting more opportunities to watch great performers. Like I keep saying, these aren’t actual wrestling fans. They’re wannabe bookers who cry whenever a company does something they don’t agree with - as if they matter.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Well, all of you that said Toni Storm would be on Dark/Elevation after a few months were wrong. It only took 1 month to bury her on the jobber show, regardless of her coming in piping hot. TK's name should be Mr. Freeze since that's all he does is cool people off when they come from the other promotion, he has blown it with every one of them after Moxley 3 years ago. I don't know what's worse, AEW's way of handling new arrivals during their debut phase or WWE calling up people from NXT and burying them with gimmick changes. Both suck at this.

Why would you have the best woman in the company coming in with momentum sit out for a few weeks and then put her on the youtube jobber show? TK the wannabe booker playing with his toys strikes again. Toni Storm isn't looking anywhere near as intense and capable as she did in NXT/UK/Stardom/indies...perhaps this is Toni Breeze, or maybe she's just working with a no name jobber, or maybe it's the stupid booking. Maybe it's all of the above.

Marina Shafir #1 contender for the TBS title still on the jobber youtube show. Sure, shes fucking awful but if we're supposed to believe she has a chance at beating jobber Jade for the belt, why would TK book her to still be on this show?

Keith Lee on Dark now. A fantastic booking idea!


----------



## DammitChrist

otbr87 said:


> Well, all of you that said Toni Storm would be on Dark/Elevation after a few months were wrong. It only took 1 month to bury her on the jobber show, regardless of her coming in piping hot. TK's name should be Mr. Freeze since that's all he does is cool people off when they come from the other promotion, he has blown it with every one of them after Moxley 3 years ago. I don't know what's worse, AEW's way of handling new arrivals during their debut phase or WWE calling up people from NXT and burying them with gimmick changes. Both suck at this.
> 
> Why would you have the best woman in the company coming in with momentum sit out for a few weeks and then put her on the youtube jobber show? TK the wannabe booker playing with his toys strikes again. Toni Storm isn't looking anywhere near as intense and capable as she did in NXT/UK/Stardom/indies...perhaps this is Toni Breeze, or maybe she's just working with a no name jobber, or maybe it's the stupid booking. Maybe it's all of the above.
> 
> Marina Shafir #1 contender for the TBS title still on the jobber youtube show. Sure, shes fucking awful but if we're supposed to believe she has a chance at beating jobber Jade for the belt, why would TK book her to still be on this show?
> 
> Keith Lee on Dark now. A fantastic booking idea!


How many folks need to explain to this guy that 98% of the AEW roster ends up taking a turn on making appearances on either Elevation or AEW Dark at least once? 🤦‍♀️


----------



## DRose1994

DammitChrist said:


> Okay, apparently this needs to be repeated again.
> 
> Here are the list of notable wrestlers who have made appearances on either Elevation or AEW Dark at least once:
> 
> 
> Adam Cole
> Adam Page
> Andrade El Idolo
> Anna Jay
> Best Friends
> Britt Baker
> Brodie Lee
> Bryan Danielson
> Christian Cage
> CM Punk
> Cody Rhodes
> Darby Allin
> Dustin Rhodes
> Eddie Kingston
> Ethan Page
> FTR
> Hikaru Shida
> Hook
> Jade Cargill
> Jamie Hayter
> Jeff Hardy
> Jon Moxley
> Jungle Boy
> Keith Lee
> Kenny Omega
> Kris Statlander
> Lance Archer
> Lucha Bros
> Luchasaurus
> Matt Hardy
> Miro
> Nyla Rose
> Orange Cassidy
> Pac
> Powerhouse Hobbs
> Proud and Powerful
> Ricky Starks
> Riho
> Rocky Romero
> Ruby Soho
> Sammy Guevara
> Scorpio Sky
> SCU
> Serena Deeb
> Sting
> Swerve Strickland
> Tay Conti
> Thunder Rosa
> Toni Storm
> Wardlow
> Wheeler YUTA
> Young Bucks
> 
> The only 2 big notable names that have been on the roster before July 2021 who have *never* appeared on Elevation or AEW Dark at all are Chris Jericho and MJF.
> 
> Outside of that, pretty much everyone else takes a turn at some point. 98% of the TV regulars that you see each week have made at least one appearance on either Elevation or AEW Dark.
> 
> Performing on these YouTube shows are *NOT* a death sentence for these wrestlers.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> For the record, I left out some of the newer debutants from July 2021 onwards since they haven't been on AEW as long as most of the other talents on the roster.


It’s not that it’s a death sentence — it’s just bad presentation. I cringe a little every time TK let’s one of these stars wrestle on their YouTube shows. Punk, Bryan, Cody, Adam Cole, Adam Page, Mox, Sting, Darby, Miro and etc shouldn’t be appearing on this show. FWIW, when Bryan and Cole were on Dark I couldn’t believe it either. It lessens their star when they do. It makes it feel less necessary to tune in to see some of these guys when they’re actually on TV.

Even if Matt wrestled there before, the appeal is that the Hardy’s are back together now. Make it an attraction. Build them up so we want to see them in a marquee program with them. I think people really wanted to see them back together, and after a month of feuding with Butcher/Blade and Private Party, and appearing on their YT show, a lot of people couldn’t care less.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

I swear many of you have almost zero patience as stories unfold from week to week. There also needs to be a sweet spot somewhere between a Cornette take and Tony Khan twitterpating his ideal promotion airing Wednesday from 8-10pm EST and most weeks on Friday from 8-9pm EST ALL ON TBS THE MMMMOTHERRRSHHHIIIPP!!!!!


----------



## LongPig666

otbr87 said:


> It only took 1 month to bury her on the jobber show.....Why would you have the best woman in the company coming in with momentum sit out for a few weeks and then put her on the youtube jobber show?......TK the wannabe booker playing with his toys strikes again......Marina Shafir #1 contender for the TBS title still on the jobber youtube show......jobber Jade.......Keith Lee on Dark now. A fantastic booking idea!


----------



## 3venflow

I've never seen the big deal really. In fact, I want an incentive to watch the YouTube shows and would be running more conceptual shows on there if I had the book.

I used to watch Heat and saw Austin, Rock, Taker, Foley and others on there various times. I remember Kane/X-Pac defending the tag belts. Even after Smackdown debuted, putting Heat in the 'Dark' spot, you'd still get big names/matches and titles defended.

Likewise, after it's relegation, WCW Saturday Night had significant name power on there sometimes. Goldberg defended the U.S. Title on there and the TV Title was on there a lot. AEW doesn't even have title matches on the C shows.

The thing with AEW is they have a big roster and not everyone is going to wrestle on TV every week. There's one women's match per show. Elevation is taped before Dynamite, so it makes sense to me to have some of those squeezed off TV that week wrestle. Otherwise, you'd have the old 'catering' complaints instead, not to mention wrestlers getting rusty in the ring.


----------



## Oracle

How much are they building up this Storm vs Hayter thing ? even putting Jamie on comms which was great just seems really baffling that one of these ladies are going to lose so early on maybe they have some creative idea and we do get Hayter and Toni as a final


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> I've never seen the big deal really. In fact, I want an incentive to watch the YouTube shows and would be running more conceptual shows on there if I had the book.
> 
> I used to watch Heat and saw Austin, Rock, Taker, Foley and others on there various times. I remember Kane/X-Pac defending the tag belts. Even after Smackdown debuted, putting Heat in the 'Dark' spot, you'd still get big names/matches and titles defended.
> 
> Likewise, after it's relegation, WCW Saturday Night had significant name power on there sometimes. Goldberg defended the U.S. Title on there and the TV Title was on there a lot. AEW doesn't even have title matches on the C shows.
> 
> The thing with AEW is they have a big roster and not everyone is going to wrestle on TV every week. There's one women's match per show. Elevation is taped before Dynamite, so it makes sense to me to have some of those squeezed off TV that week wrestle. Otherwise, you'd have the old 'catering' complaints instead, not to mention wrestlers getting rusty in the ring.


Yeah AEW doesn't have house shows, so it makes sense to have everyone wrestling even if they don't make TV, especially the women who only get 2 TV matches a week for the whole division.

I can see an argument for Jeff Hardy though, since that man's bump card has gotta be close to full.


----------



## TD Stinger

3venflow said:


> I've never seen the big deal really. In fact, I want an incentive to watch the YouTube shows and would be running more conceptual shows on there if I had the book.
> 
> I used to watch Heat and saw Austin, Rock, Taker, Foley and others on there various times. I remember Kane/X-Pac defending the tag belts. Even after Smackdown debuted, putting Heat in the 'Dark' spot, you'd still get big names/matches and titles defended.


Heat to me wouldn't be the best example, at least not in it's initial run. Heat when it was introduced in 98 was treated as a semi big deal and would feature stars every week while providing a lead in to Raw the next night. Then Smackdown came in a year later and Heat just became the show where if you weren't working on the main show, you worked Heat. That's when Heat became like Dark, though you usually wouldn't see top stars on the show.


----------



## 3venflow

Next week's Elevation looks strong. Card taped tonight:

1. Dark Order vs. Chaos Project
2. Kris Statlander vs. Julia Hart
3. Konosuke Takeshita vs. Brandon Cutler
4. Tony Nese vs. Steel City Brawler
5. QT Marshall vs. Minoru Suzuki
6. John Silver vs. Vince Valor
7. Ruby Soho, Anna Jay & Skye Blue vs. Nyla Rose, The Bunny & Emi Sakura
8. Max Caster vs. Penta Oscuro


----------



## DammitChrist

QT Marshall is going to get destroyed by Minoru Suzuki


----------



## Geeee

I don't think Max Caster should be taking Ls on Youtube. :/


----------



## MaseMan

Geeee said:


> I don't think Max Caster should be taking Ls on Youtube. :/


Why? Penta is pretty much a main event level guy.


----------



## Geeee

MaseMan said:


> Why? Penta is pretty much a main event level guy.


I'm not saying Caster should beat Penta. Just seems like Caster should be matched up with guys he can beat on the YouTube shows.


----------



## ThunderNitro

Is it me or is Excalibur not that good of an announcer when he is not paired with Taz? Could never watch an entire episode of Elevation when he is filling in for Schiovane as he is extremely boring to listen to and doesn’t seem to have good chemistry with Paul Wight.


----------



## Oracle

They must have dropped Kayla not been when Joey came out and said hes not coming back, shame i thought she had a great look


----------



## Geeee

Oracle said:


> They must have dropped Kayla not been when Joey came out and said hes not coming back, shame i thought she had a great look


She didn't have any matches that I can recall, so she may be still training


----------



## rbl85

Oracle said:


> They must have dropped Kayla not been when Joey came out and said hes not coming back, shame i thought she had a great look


I think it's more her not wanting to become a wrestler


----------



## Geeee

rbl85 said:


> I think it's more her not wanting to become a wrestler


True. She'd have no problem getting booked in GCW


----------



## Tell it like it is

This looks like a great Elevation. You got Suzuki, my man Takeshita, even Penta and Statlander are there. Can't wait to watch it.


----------



## Araxen

Takeshita is the real deal. I'm an instant fan of him


----------



## Geeee

Takeshita looks great. Will have to go down a Takeshita rabbit hole tomorrow. How is this guy in DDT and not a main eventer in NJPW?


----------



## DammitChrist

Yea, Konosuke Takeshita looked awesome on this evening's episode of Elevation.

He just screams future major NJPW star.

Kris Statlander also looked great tonight too 

Plus, it's always a pleasure seeing Minoru Suzuki perform on AEW


----------



## Tell it like it is

What a good episode. Not only Takeshita is a great wrestler but he also has a banger of a theme. And he will be in good hands with him being a Kenny guy.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

I'm sold on Kris Statlander as a contender and she should have a belt. The match was too competitive but Julia Hart was better than expected for someone who is green.

We had to sit through the dumpster fire match between Jadeberg and Marina Shafir and before that Rosa vs Nyla while Statlander remains on Elevation. Mind boggling. Put a title on her and put her on Dynamite every week.

Big Show and Mark Henry need to be off commentary, they're awful. Not Jericho levels of awful, but close.


----------



## Oracle

Good lord who is this Takeshita kid? wow


----------



## LongPig666

Wow! Is there more like Takeshita in DDT?


----------



## Ockap

Tell it like it is said:


> This looks like a great Elevation. You got Suzuki, my man Takeshita, even Penta and Statlander are there. Can't wait to watch it.


This Elevation episode had more star power than rampage. Better matches too.


----------



## ProjectGargano

LongPig666 said:


> Wow! Is there more like Takeshita in DDT?


There are 2 guys that are very good and young aswell, Tetsuya Endo and Yuki Ueno.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Is it true that Takeshita is a 10 year veteran? At the age of 26?... 

He's very very good.


----------



## 3venflow

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Is it true that Takeshita is a 10 year veteran? At the age of 26?...
> 
> He's very very good.


Yes, his proper debut was against none other than Sami Zayn El Generico on the undercard of the famous Omega vs. Ibushi match in 2012. He was a scrawny teenager but it was a great debut. From day one, he's been viewed as a special talent and future ace.










There are some great Japanese male wrestlers outside of NJPW that don't get a lot of attention because New Japan has that WWE-like presence as the top company there. Katsuhiko Nakajima, Kaito Kiyomiya, Kento Miyahara, Yuki Ueno, Tetsuya Endo, Takuya Nomura and Shun Skywalker are all great wrestlers under the age of 35.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

3venflow said:


> Yes, his proper debut was against none other than Sami Zayn El Generico on the undercard of the famous Omega vs. Ibushi match in 2012. He was a scrawny teenager but it was a great debut. From day one, he's been viewed as a special talent and future ace.
> 
> View attachment 121356
> 
> 
> There are some great Japanese male wrestlers outside of NJPW that don't get a lot of attention because New Japan has that WWE-like presence as the top company there. Katsuhiko Nakajima, Kaito Kiyomiya, Kento Miyahara, Yuki Ueno, Tetsuya Endo, Takuya Nomura and Shun Skywalker are all great wrestlers under the age of 35.


So does he do the blue thunder bomb in tribute to Zayn and his debut match? It looked great either way.

If I was AEW I would put him straight in the Owen.


----------



## Prized Fighter

It warms my heart to see the love for Takeshita. If AEW can make him a regular on the show, he will get over quickly. I don't want to call him a young Okada because that is high praise, but he has the talent to be a top wrestler in the industry.


----------



## MaseMan

I agree that Takeshita has star quality written all over him. Cutler did well in putting him over, too. I like the idea of putting this youngster in the Owen tournament.


----------



## Aedubya

Geeee said:


> She didn't have any matches that I can recall, so she may be still training


Who u on about?


----------



## Geeee

Aedubya said:


> Who u on about?


Joey Janela used to be accompanied by a muscular woman named Kayla Rossi and she hasn't been seen since Joey left AEW.


----------



## Aedubya

She looked great 
A team up with Sammy & Tay would work


----------



## DammitChrist

The main event of AEW Dark was Top Flight/Frankie Kazarian/Hardy Boyz vs AFO/The Acclaimed, which turned out to be a really good match overall


----------



## rbl85

Aedubya said:


> She looked great
> A team up with Sammy & Tay would work


I think Rossi is done with wrestling, she tried and probably thought that it wasn't for her.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Red Velvet has improved a lot and some charisma has finally started to come through her. She works much better as a heel, but its amazing that shes sidelined with being part of this Jade's "baddies" audience member gimmick when shes actually better in the ring and has more charisma than Jade Cargill. Although there are better women out there to challenge for the TBS title, I wouldn't mind seeing Velvet dethrone Cargill for the TBS belt.

Hardys on Dark now eh? Figures.


----------



## Aedubya

rbl85 said:


> I think Rossi is done with wrestling, she tried and probably thought that it wasn't for her.


Really?
What makes you think this?


----------



## rbl85

Aedubya said:


> Really?
> What makes you think this?


She hasn't been posting anything related to wrestling for months


----------



## Aedubya

Interesting
Thanks


----------



## 3venflow

Elevation card for next week featuring by my count four ROH regulars from before the sale (Willow, Titus, Cheeseburger, Isom).


Julia Hart vs. Abby Jane
Willow Nightingale vs. Gia Scott
Anthony Ogogo vs. Goldy
Rhett Titus vs. Konosuke Takeshita (apparently a very good match)
Tony Nese vs. Cheeseburger
Anna Jay & Kris Statlander vs. Emi Sakura & Nyla Rose
Max Caster vs. Zack Clayton
Dark Order vs. Eli Isom, Bret Waters, Cory Bishop, Mike Law, Anthony Bennett & Jaden Valo


----------



## Geeee

Looks like Willow getting her first dub?


----------



## 3venflow

Yuya Uemura, Jake Something and Leon Ruff at the Dark tapings:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520845402190356480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520848187128430592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520839538410672128
Also:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520859010479673345


----------



## Prized Fighter

Apparently, Julia Hart turned on the Varsity Blondes at this taping and joined House of Black. I haven't found a confirmation on line yet.


----------



## rbl85

Rossi is still training if we believe her last story on insta


----------



## Oracle

That blue thunder bomb Takeshita does is incredible.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Give Kris Statlander a singles push in the title picture already. She's wasting her time on Dark/Elevation. The match with Statlander/Anna Jay was amateur feeling due to their opponents, but it wasn't bad overall for what it was. Nyla Rose was a bit better than usual, but Emi Sakura needs to be released asap. No idea why they hang onto the comedy cosplay 'wrestlers' like her. Seeing more of Statlander/Anna Jay as a team would be cool, but Kris should be flying solo overall.

Julia Hart has an interesting enough gimmick if they do something with it, cheerleader with an eyepatch is something fresh.


----------



## 3venflow

Dark looks good this week. Nese vs. Ruff(in) is a battle of former WWE Cruiserweight and NXT North American champions.

Yuya Uemura is a NJPW young lion currently on excursion. He worked two matches at the Dark tapings (upcoming shows have a NJPW LA Dojo vs. Factory ten-man tag, a ROH Pure Title match and Jay Lethal vs. Jake Something).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521504867272908801

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521505610239385600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521506365046329344


----------



## Prized Fighter

Terry Yaki is certainly a choice for a name.


----------



## DaSlacker

I wish they'd upload these Dark and Elevation matches as separate 4 - 10 min videos, on a daily basis. As opposed to two 50 min shows twice per week. It would make the matches more accessible for those like myself who have no desire or time to watch more than Dynamite and Rampage. But find it easy to find 5 mins (plus the actual video!) of Nese vs Ruffin. 

Maybe split the women's matches into their own show. As least that's a bit different to what else is going on.


----------



## Geeee

DaSlacker said:


> I wish they'd upload these Dark and Elevation matches as separate 4 - 10 min videos, on a daily basis. As opposed to two 50 min shows twice per week. It would make the matches more accessible for those like myself who have no desire or time to watch more than Dynamite and Rampage. But find it easy to find 5 mins (plus the actual video!) of Nese vs Ruffin.
> 
> Maybe split the women's matches into their own show. As least that's a bit different to what else is going on.


They used to upload individual matches from Dark but they stopped doing that


----------



## 3venflow

Willow getting signed soon?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521330801002299394


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Willow getting signed soon?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521330801002299394


Good call. I think she is awesome, plus no WWE association


----------



## MaseMan

Willow is good, and adds something different to the women's division on the babyface side of things.


----------



## Oracle

DaSlacker said:


> I wish they'd upload these Dark and Elevation matches as separate 4 - 10 min videos, on a daily basis. As opposed to two 50 min shows twice per week. It would make the matches more accessible for those like myself who have no desire or time to watch more than Dynamite and Rampage. But find it easy to find 5 mins (plus the actual video!) of Nese vs Ruffin.
> 
> Maybe split the women's matches into their own show. As least that's a bit different to what else is going on.


If you just read the comments people usually put the timestamps down so you can just click it and see what you want. 

AEW should do it themselves though


----------



## Geeee

Oracle said:


> If you just read the comments people usually put the timestamps down so you can just click it and see what you want.
> 
> AEW should do it themselves though


It would be nice if they would at least do it for matches that aren't just job matches.


----------



## 3venflow

Angelico vs. Yuya Uemura on Dark ruled pretty hard and had some great technical wrestling. Love seeing this style of wrestling.

Hope we get some Angelico vs. Danielson exchanges during the trios match on Dynamite tomorrow.


----------



## DammitChrist

It feels really good seeing Toni Storm compete more frequently and winning often once again


----------



## Oracle

Looks like the angle with Julia is about to happen tomorrow.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

The most talented woman in the company had a competitive match with a job girl on Dark. That's enough to kill whatever momentum was left from the already killed momentum over the last month. Booker of the year strikes again!

6 months ago a mishandled poorly booked generational talent taking a pie to the face on Smackdown from Charlotte Flair was the lowest point Toni Storm could arrive at, but not anymore, hello AEW Dark.

Despite not being anywhere near as talented as Storm, they oughta put Jamie Hayter over in the tournament at this point so she can feud with Britt in the final round.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Spoiler: picture















Tell me TERRY YAKI isn't an all-time great wrestling name


----------



## DaSlacker

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Spoiler: picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me TERRY YAKI isn't an all-time great wrestling name


They definitely now need some female wrestler out of wrestling school to take on the moniker Sue She. Then pair them up.


----------



## Aedubya

Prized Fighter said:


> Apparently, Julia Hart turned on the Varsity Blondes at this taping and joined House of Black. I haven't found a confirmation on line yet.


Cos it never happened 
Thanks for the attempted spoiler though bro


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

I guess no one watched Dark Elevation this week lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> I guess no one watched Dark Elevation this week lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I watched it. The only thing that was really notable was that Abadon and Emi Sakura had a really surreal match. Otherwise just boring matches and squashes. Keith Lee and Swerve took on The Factory but it wasn't anything special


----------



## Whoanma

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> I guess no one watched Dark Elevation this week lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

Last week's Elevation had a couple of interesting matches, this week's had none. Max Caster vs. Cheeseburger could have been fun but along with Nyla vs. Skye Blue didn't air due to a power outage they had (they wrestled in the dark... literally). Some nostalgic types might find the Sonny Kiss vs. Peter Avalon match a novelty, since it was two lesser and lesser used originals.

Tonight's Dark has Jay Lethal vs. Jake Something which should be a good match. Jake is _really_ good in the ring and a big guy who I was surprised IMPACT didn't do more with.


----------



## MaseMan

Watched it last night. Pretty ho-hum show. I think it's time for the Dark Order to be broken up. The whole act is tired and stale. I really don't need to be seeing John Silver in singles matches, either. 

Will check out Jay Lethal vs Jake Something tonight.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523755937902776321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523754682476376064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523756692730753026

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Has Sonjay Dutt always been a good talker? I have known about him since 2002 and I don’t remember his promos ever being a large part of his appeal. Somewhere…in the last twenty years Dutt has even picked up the WWE announcers’ voice. Nearly all of their announcers adopt a voice that is somewhere between Michael Cole and Vince McMahon. They must have auditioned Dutt for a backstage interview or onscreen announcer at some point.

Hey look, an angle on Dark. Not much of one but the Cezar Bononi and Tiger Ruas team did something after a match they weren’t even booked for. 

The Wingmen was more fun for rookies like Bononi. They are a tag team candidate for ROH. They just start at the very back of the tag team line in AEW. ROH would give them more ring time, hypothetically of course.


----------



## 3venflow

Matches taped tonight for next week's Elevation include:

Bear Bronson vs. Brandon Cutler
Alex Reynolds vs. Brody King
Anna Jay & Yuka Sakazaki vs. Nyla Rose & Emi Sakura
*ROH World Women's Title*: Mercedes Martinez (c) vs. Trish Adora
Also:

Anthony Bowens returned from injury in an Acclaimed + Gunns vs. locals eight-man tag.
Anthony Ogogo did some commentary.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Trish Adora is someone who isn’t NXT that several places online have been pushing for AEW to sign. If this is her first singles of many before she gets signed I am cool seeing her possibly win us all over.


----------



## Geeee

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Trish Adora is someone who isn’t NXT that several places online have been pushing for AEW to sign. If this is her first singles of many before she gets signed I am cool seeing her possibly win us all over.


I definitely recognize Trish Adora's name. I don't believe this is her first AEW appearance.


----------



## 3venflow

Trish Adora has had three matches in AEW: a disappointingly short match with Riho on Elevation in November, the six-woman tag in late April on Rampage where she jobbed to the Baddies, and the ROH Women's Title matched just taped for Elevation. She is very active on the indies and had a 16+ minute match with Thunder Rosa last month that I haven't seen (it has one rating on Cagematch, a 9/10). She's also wrestled Big Swole twice recently.



Ultimo Duggan said:


> Trish Adora is someone who isn’t NXT that several places online have been pushing for AEW to sign


I'm one of those people and have been mentioning her for over a year. Every time I've seen her I have been impressed. She and Willow Nightingale (less impressive in the ring but has that infectuous enthusiasm any promoter should be able to use) would be two interesting non-WWE signings. Trish's origin story is good too, she did eight years in the US military, serving in Kabul. She's a strong woman with a good work ethic.


----------



## Tell it like it is

I finally got to watch Elevation and I know Avalon is a jobber but that dude cracks me up in a good way. He might be my favorite jobber in AEW right now.


----------



## 3venflow

Good to see Trish get some promo time ahead of her ROH Women's Title match airing tonight on Elevation. Hopefully it leads to her getting a deal.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526295170295160833
A few interesting matches from the recent Orlando tapings on Dark tomorrow, Yuta vs. Woods being a rematch from Supercard of Honor. The NJPW Dojo vs. Factory feud has been going on in both promotions.


----------



## Geeee

This Trish Adora/Mercedes Martinez match was pretty decent. Might have been Mercedes best match in AEW. (this is a low bar to clear of course) Trish hit a really nice looking stalling german suplex.


----------



## Tell it like it is

Today's Elevation was enjoyable. And I also like the way Justin Roberts introduced Yuka.


----------



## mazzah20

Acclaimed were bigger than Dark Elevation this week. I don't know where there going with the AssBoys Club collab (possibly a way to introduce the rapping of Austin Gunn who is pretty good).






But anyways, this (to me) seems to emphasise one of the problems with AEW right now. Acclaimed are getting over and should be getting into the Tag Title picture with some prominent wins, while testing Caster with some solid singles wins.

Instead they are partnering with the Gunns, and going all indy cosplaying as teens. Sure it must be fun and it will be funny in spurts, but like the Elite and Undisputed Era it just seems like kids playing around in their comfort zone rather than wrestlers trying to reach the next level in the company. And it is showing the difference in where AEW is going to where WWE is.


----------



## Geeee

mazzah20 said:


> Acclaimed were bigger than Dark Elevation this week. I don't know where there going with the AssBoys Club collab (possibly a way to introduce the rapping of Austin Gunn who is pretty good).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But anyways, this (to me) seems to emphasise one of the problems with AEW right now. Acclaimed are getting over and should be getting into the Tag Title picture with some prominent wins, while testing Caster with some solid singles wins.
> 
> Instead they are partnering with the Gunns, and going all indy cosplaying as teens. Sure it must be fun and it will be funny in spurts, but like the Elite and Undisputed Era it just seems like kids playing around in their comfort zone rather than wrestlers trying to reach the next level in the company. And it is showing the difference in where AEW is going to where WWE is.


I definitely disagree with the implication that WWE is good at elevating young talent, or capitalizing when someone gets over unexpectedly. If anything, Vince finds it inconvenient when lower card acts get over.

Hopefully, The Acclaimed start winning matches on TV after the PPV.


----------



## MaseMan

The ROH Women's Title match was really good. I think Mercedes is good in this role right now. They should sign Adora, she's very solid and seemed to get over with the crowd. 

Seems like they might be attempting to push Ten and Uno as a tag team, now that Stu Grayson is gone. I think they will need some kind of gimmick tweak at this point, though...hard to take them seriously as credible contenders, even though they've been trying with Ten.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Both Gunn Club and Acclaimed have gone up in my book

hell, Acclaim can go face - the crowds love them


----------



## 3venflow

L.A. Dojo in the house on Dark. These guys are all very well trained and I think Kevin Knight (the black guy) may go a long way.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526702855989633025


----------



## Geeee

If you like technical wrestling matches, check out Yuta vs Woods. Was a very good mat-based match.

I wouldn't mind this rope-break limit being a rule in regular AEW matches. It adds a little extra drama and using a rope break to get out of a submission is the laziest counter


----------



## Randy Lahey

mazzah20 said:


> Acclaimed were bigger than Dark Elevation this week. I don't know where there going with the AssBoys Club collab (possibly a way to introduce the rapping of Austin Gunn who is pretty good).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But anyways, this (to me) seems to emphasise one of the problems with AEW right now. Acclaimed are getting over and should be getting into the Tag Title picture with some prominent wins, while testing Caster with some solid singles wins.
> 
> Instead they are partnering with the Gunns, and going all indy cosplaying as teens. Sure it must be fun and it will be funny in spurts, but like the Elite and Undisputed Era it just seems like kids playing around in their comfort zone rather than wrestlers trying to reach the next level in the company. And it is showing the difference in where AEW is going to where WWE is.


FTR
Young Bucks
Redragon
Lucha Bros
Jurassic Express
Hardys 
Moxley/Danielson (now ranked as tag team)
Santana/Ortiz

I don’t see the Acclaimed as being over enough to be on the main show. There’s simply too much talent ahead of them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Randy Lahey said:


> FTR
> Young Bucks
> Redragon
> Lucha Bros
> Jurassic Express
> Hardys
> Moxley/Danielson (now ranked as tag team)
> Santana/Ortiz
> 
> I don’t see the Acclaimed as being over enough to be on the main show. There’s simply too much talent ahead of them.


I’d rather see the Acclaim at the moment over ReDragon, Hardys and maybe even Santana / Ortiz


----------



## ProjectGargano

The guys from NJPW were all impressive but Kevin Knight could be a diamond for them. Very bright future.


----------



## TripleG

My main motivation for watching Dark and Elevation is The Acclaimed.

They are just awesome, lol.


----------



## Aedubya

Why did Ogogo not feature with The Factory?
Also, are the wingmen/pretty picture finished?
Drake & Bononi are never with them anymore


----------



## Geeee

Aedubya said:


> Why did Ogogo not feature with The Factory?
> Also, are the wingmen/pretty picture finished?
> Drake & Bononi are never with them anymore


I wouldn't mind if Ogogo was split from The Factory with no explanation


----------



## 3venflow

I think Yuta vs. Woods was better than their ROH Supercard of Honor match. Maybe it was the setting and placement of the match (it came after FTR vs. Briscoes MOTYC and Suzuki's win, before Bandido vs. Gresham) in ROH, but it didn't feel as flat here. Yuta is probably going to be one of the best in-ring workers in America, though he still has a lot of work to do with the other stuff (image, persona, promos).

Dark from Universal usually feels like a coherent show rather than a bunch of taped matches. I'm also liking ROH title matches and also concepts like Factory vs. NJPW LA Dojo on the Dark shows, because it makes them more interesting. Bear Country vs. WorkHorsemen was also decent, even though Bear Country haven't made a stamp on AEW like I had hoped they would.

It was weird having a match taped for Elevation planted in as the main event though. I guess they wanted the Keith Lee/Swerve Strickland star power to end the show or something.


----------



## Aedubya

Yeah they want some wins on Swerve/Lees record ahead of the tag belt triple threat at Double Or Nothing to make them more legit


----------



## mazzah20

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’d rather see the Acclaim at the moment over ReDragon, Hardys and maybe even Santana / Ortiz


I'd prefer to watch them over Jurassic Express right now too. Just hurry up with the Jungle Boy/Christian feud and have Luchasaurus tag with Caveman Nick Camaroto already.


----------



## 3venflow

Some good stuff from Yuta vs. Woods this week.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526934578006568963


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Some good stuff from Yuta vs. Woods this week.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526934578006568963


I would actually like to see a guy like Woods get an opportunity on TV rather than a former WWE guy getting a one-shot. I guess it wouldn't fly now that everyone expects a mystery opponent to be a big name.

AEW would never get away with an angle like Cody's open challenge in 2022. Who's Ricky Starks? How do they expect us to know who Eddie Kingston is? Booker of the year!


----------



## 3venflow

AEW's fighting champion defends her ROH Women's Title again on Elevation.


----------



## USAUSA1

Mysterious Q debut


----------



## Geeee

I'm gonna need Maki Itoh vs opera singing indie wrestler Shalonce Royal with Taz on commentary on one of these Darks


----------



## Tell it like it is

Yo, that's a sick reversal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528885503348846592


----------



## DammitChrist

Yea, that counter by Nyla Rose into the Beast Bomb on Skye Blue was freaking awesome


----------



## 3venflow

I think the Blondes may be heading for splitsville after seeing their defeat to Butcher & Blade. They had potential as a white meat babyface team but stagnated BADLY so it'd be wise of Tony to pull the plug and try to repackage them. Pillman heel, Griff babyface perhaps?


----------



## MaseMan

I definitely think heel Pillman (maybe with Julia) is the way to go. Griff screams talented/plucky babyface to me.


----------



## Geeee

MaseMan said:


> I definitely think heel Pillman (maybe with Julia) is the way to go. Griff screams talented/plucky babyface to me.


He definitely needs some character depth other than "Brian Pillman was my dad"


----------



## 3venflow

Tony S not happy with the Renegade Twin magic.  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529247372282314760


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

I miss the marathon episodes of Dark in a mostly empty Daily’s place. 

No, I really do!

Part of it was just comfort food during the dog days of COVID-19 and part was my unfamiliarity with the guys who weren’t formerly wrestling in ROH, PWG or EVOLVE…R.I.P. EVOLVE! You bastards blew it up! You just blew it all up.

So yeah, Dark is always enjoyable. Nothing individually stuck with me besides the main event.


----------



## DammitChrist

Kris Statlander is a babe who continues to look even more badass! 

I'm rooting for her to win the Owen Hart Cup tournament.

JAS/2.0 (especially DADDY MAGIC) made me cry laughing with that hilarious promo 😂

It looks like they're gradually giving Lee Moriarty more of a singles push since he's beaten 2 members of the Dark Order in singles match back-to-back (where he beat Alex Reynolds yesterday evening on Elevation and now he beat Alan Angels tonight too).

Roppongi Vice had a really solid match against the Wingmen in the main event of AEW Dark tonight.

Yes, the Wingmen are still together.

However, I'm stoked that Rocky Romero has been making more frequent appearances in AEW lately! He's like the on-screen gatekeeper of NJPW.

Plus, Orange Cassidy making a surprise appearance tonight was fun to see


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

The more I see of the new Kris Statlander the more I want to see her win the tournament and the womens title. She shouldn't be on Dark having competitive matches with jobbers, but it is what it is. Good match none the less.


----------



## LongPig666

- Loved the Lee Moriarty v Alan Angels putting on some impressive grappling moves. That dragging shoulder break Moriarty put on was really good.

- Impressed with Ogogo!

- Leva Bates is still with AEW?


----------



## DammitChrist

For the record, there is an AEW Dark special tonight to anyone who’s interested


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

LongPig666 said:


> - Leva Bates is still with AEW?


She was definitely a booker..,of talent, before.


----------



## 3venflow

Johnny Elite just made a surprise appearance on the special AEW Dark, beating Isiah Kassidy in the main event.

The Youtuber 'Dad' entered the ring and danced with Johnny after the match but literally no one, including Excalibur and Taz, knew who he was.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

I didn't know Viva Van was having matches in AEW. She has a decent look and is decent in the ring. Why not sign her?

Jamie Hayter back on Dark, no surprise. It was a decent squash match though I wish they'd put Hayter in the title picture. Maybe that's what they're doing, having her build up her meaningless win/loss record against jobber talent like they do for everyone else before they get a title shot.


----------



## Geeee

I have to say that Caprice Coleman has barely been in AEW a second and he already knows a fuckton about the product and is an infinitely better commentator than Paul Wight or Mark Henry.


----------



## MaseMan

LongPig666 said:


> - Loved the Lee Moriarty v Alan Angels putting on some impressive grappling moves. That dragging shoulder break Moriarty put on was really good.
> 
> - Impressed with Ogogo!
> 
> - Leva Bates is still with AEW?


Leva has a backstage role with AEW and I think is also involved with the video game projects. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

Yamashita's AEW debut on Elevation tonight. Considering she's the ace and by far the best worker in TJPW, it's quite a low-key AEW debut compared to others they brought in like Ryo Mizunami and Maki Ito.

Also, Daniels seconding Frankie in an SCU reunion in Cali.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533826054091055104


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Yamashita's AEW debut on Elevation tonight. Considering she's the ace and by far the best worker in TJPW, it's quite a low-key AEW debut compared to others they brought in like Ryo Mizunami and Maki Ito.
> 
> Also, Daniels seconding Frankie in an SCU reunion in Cali.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533826054091055104


Well, with Mizunami, it seems like TK just said "fuck it. I don't give a shit about any of this" and let Hikaru Shida book the whole Japanese side of the women's eliminator tournament. So, she booked one of her mentors to be her opponent at the PPV. Otherwise, I don't think she would've ever been in AEW.

And obviously, Maki Itoh is someone who is going to make more of an immediate impression in a one-shot debut with her over-the-top character. And at the time, she had several viral GIFs and funny tweets, so she was big on wrestling twitter.

Anyway, I hope Yamashita and Deeb have an extended sequence in this tag match. That should be fun! The rest of these matches feel like matchups I've seen 40 times each on Dark or Elevation.


----------



## Tell it like it is

They gave us a small taste of what Miyu can do. I especially liked her oversell on that uppercut by Deeb. Hopefully on her next trip back to AEW they let her showcase her skills.


----------



## Geeee

Tell it like it is said:


> They gave us a small taste of what Miyu can do. I especially liked her oversell on that uppercut by Deeb. Hopefully on her next trip back to AEW they let her showcase her skills.


kinda felt like a "since you're in America, might as well have you on the show" kind of appearance but I still found the match entertaining. I think Serena had the best move: a combination DDT/Indian Deathlock


----------



## Tell it like it is

Geeee said:


> kinda felt like a "since you're in America, might as well have you on the show" kind of appearance but I still found the match entertaining. I think Serena had the best move: a combination DDT/Indian Deathlock


I mean it is what it is. It was still great seeing Miyu in AEW for what it was, even if it was on Dark. Speaking of Serena I feel that her and Yamashita would mesh well and have a kickass match.


----------



## 3venflow

Whenever Miyu is in America for an extended stay, they should fast track her with some big wins and a title shot. Hell, try and get her long-term like they have Takeshita, and put one of the belts on her. Mechnically and technically, she is better than almost every female in AEW.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533953912511811584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533955459173998593

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533955284791697409

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533954261943472130
BTW, I think Nyla Rose has improved considerably. I'd consider a babyface turn for her, since the 'monster heel' image has been tarnished by so many high profile losses.


----------



## 3venflow

52-years-old and still hitting the BME. Nice to see Chris Daniels still going and looking good. He's also facing Bandido in AAA soon.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534312497779335168


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534317279118348288
Social media guy knows what he is doing here. Well played.


----------



## Oracle

Lol all they did was have Miyu use kicks? what a waste of time.


----------



## 3venflow

Interesting women's division hoss match taped for Elevation before tonight's show. Also, a non-binary vs. transgender match so could get some press attention.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534675826570141696


----------



## 3venflow

Some really interesting stuff coming out of yesterday's Dark tapings in Universal.

From session one:


Tony Nese vs. JDX in a ROH Pure Rules match w/ Nese challenging Yuta
Jay Lethal vs. Blake Christian (apparently really good)
Athena vs. Amber Nova
Matt Sydal vs. Jake Something
Julia Hart debuting a new look and using a more violent ring style
Ariya Daivari vs. Kaleb Konley (Kaleb with a K from IMPACT, but more interestingly Daivari worked as a producer for WWE days ago, appearing in a suit on screen, and now works another AEW taping)
Yuta vs. Nese for the ROH Pure Title with some storyline progression towards Blood & Guts

Session two:


Fuego del Sol wore a new dark mask and was invited to one of AEW's factions (but maybe not the one you're thinking)...
Lee Moriarty vs. Leon Ruff (ex-NXT North American champion)
Josh Woods vs. Barrett Brown w/ Nese and Mark Sterling at ringside watching one of the wrestlers...
Satnam Singh wrestled in a tag match with Lethal.
Bear Country vs. Private Party
Angelico debuted a new theme with another 'great vibe'.
Konosuke Takeshita vs. Anthony Henry
Danhausen(!) vs. Jake Something
The Renegade Twins had a match and post-match angle/interview with Tony Schiavone
Alan Angels vs. Daniel Garcia in a ROH Pure Rules match with an aftermath potentially setting up a cool match in future...


----------



## Geeee

I can't believe that Kaleb with a K is with Kris Statlander. He must be a cool dude outside the ring because I found him insufferable the few times I saw him in Impact. 

I think it's cool that they seem to be giving Angelico a chance. Thought he might get cut. He has a unique in-ring style and I'd like to see him in the ROH Pure title mix, since that seems to be a thing on Dark now


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536150549162340352
Wonder if we'll see Cole Karter back on AEW Dark soon. I thought he had a good look and wasn't surprised WWE picked him up (6'2", well built, good-looking). Meltzer's report is odd as it says he was released due to a 'policy issue', not creative or budget related, and that he could be invited back in a year. Wellness policy? He'd be an interesting investment for ROH. He came from the same place as Wardlow (IWC).


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Julia Hart new look



Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535716204538650627


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536489844846698496Huh. They brought Warhorse back for another job match.


----------



## DammitChrist

Ruby Soho is still over with crowds!!


----------



## Geeee

DammitChrist said:


> Ruby Soho is still over with crowds!!


It looks like they might be turning her heel


----------



## 3venflow

Pretty big match for Dark tonight. The same show also has Takeshita vs. Comoroto, Alan Angels vs. QT Marshall, Matt Sydal vs. Taylor Rust, Bobby Fish vs. Brock Anderson and an appearance in a trios match by Sinn Bhodi fka Kizarny in WWE (2006~2009).


----------



## Tell it like it is

Hey this is the Dark that was taped after Rampage that I went 2 weeks ago. At this point some of crowd left but it was still decent. Not as loud as Rampage but that was because it was late. It was still great seeing Takeshita in person.


----------



## 3venflow

Takeshita vs. Comoroto highlights from Dark. Takeshita is already starting to get good reactions from AEW fans.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537129301467811841


----------



## ripcitydisciple

3venflow said:


> Takeshita vs. Comoroto highlights from Dark. Takeshita is already starting to get good reactions from AEW fans.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537129301467811841


(In my best whiny, snooty, superior wrestling fan voice)

Ahem...

But he's a nobody that no one's ever heard of from a wrestling promotion no ever heard of. Oh yeah, he's foreign too.

American fans don't care.


----------



## Aedubya

Takeshita is awesome


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Serena Deeb and Mercedes Martinez seem to be developing beef with one another. Should be a good (and proper) match for the ROH Womens title since both women are like watching paint dry in a story line but both are solid in the ring, perfect type of match for something that ROH would have put out in the past.


----------



## 3venflow

Frankie vs. Andrade was great on Elevation. A rare match on there between two well-established guys and certainly Dynamite/Rampage level in quality.

Frankie lost of course and also lost to Ethan Page on Dark, so this seems to be his role now.


----------



## DammitChrist

I forget to say this yesterday for the Elevation episode, but it's nice to see that Ruby Soho is still over with crowds 

Edit:

Blake Christian vs Jay Lethal was a pretty solid main event for AEW Dark tonight, and I thought Sonjay Dutt's promo was pretty damn good too


----------



## septurum

That pop for Warhorse though. Also QT Marshall totally looks like a weird mash up of Santino Marella and The Rock.


----------



## 3venflow

Blake Christian vs. Jay Lethal was exactly the type of match you want on Dark and potentially ROH 2.0. Blake is talented for a three-year pro but kids like this need to wear a mask or something, as the look is so bland.

Yutes vs. Nese feels like a match that could prop up Rampage in the middle of the show. Fair play to trying to entice people to watch Dark with secondary title matches though.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539396245655064576


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Blake Christian vs. Jay Lethal was exactly the type of match you want on Dark and potentially ROH 2.0. Blake is talented for a three-year pro but kids like this need to wear a mask or something, as the look is so bland.
> 
> Yutes vs. Nese feels like a match that could prop up Rampage in the middle of the show. Fair play to trying to entice people to watch Dark with secondary title matches though.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1539396245655064576


I dunno. Maybe the solution for Blake is to be in a tag team?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541644834376544256

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541644834376544256
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


….So she wore the eyepatch for 6 months because I guess Malakai’s magic mist infected it and her eye started looking similar to his…..and now after she joins the group her eye is fine….

God that storyline was so dumb.


----------



## DammitChrist

Julia Hart's eyeball is noticeably darker than the other one though (as demonstrated on tonight's AEW Dark episode).

For the record, the Pure Rules match with Wheeler Yuta vs Tony Nese was a good main event tonight


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Athena is already on Dark having a 3 minute match with no name jobber talent. Go figure. Isn't Athena feuding with the TBS champion and a strong contender to get a title shot at Jade?

Julia Hart looked decent. Not sure why they're not using her on Elevation or Rampage though.


----------



## MaseMan

Good Dark last night. Nese vs Yuta was a strong match, as expected. Julia's new looks is good, and yes, her left eye appears noticeably darker to play up the mist angle. Fuego getting a little bit of an angle with the Factory isn't a bad thing. Anything to move away from the constant Dark Order vs The Factory matches.


----------



## DammitChrist

otbr87 said:


> Athena is already on Dark having a 3 minute match with no name jobber talent. Go figure. Isn't Athena feuding with the TBS champion and a strong contender to get a title shot at Jade?
> 
> Julia Hart looked decent. Not sure why they're not using her on Elevation or Rampage though.


Again, *at least 95%* of the AEW roster has appeared/competed on either Elevation or AEW Dark at some point.

Chris Jericho and MJF are the only top guys who's never appeared on either show at all.

That means the likes of CM Punk, Bryan Danielson, Kenny Omega, Jon Moxley, Cody Rhodes, Sting, Adam Page, Adam Cole, Young Bucks, Christian Cage, Malakai Black, Orange Cassidy, Kyle O'Reilly, Darby Allin, Sammy Guevara, Jungle Boy, Luchasaurus, FTR, Lucha Bros, Britt Baker, Thunder Rosa, Toni Storm, Athena, Kris Statlander, Jade Cargill, Hikaru Shida, Serena Deeb, Riho, Nyla Rose, and more other talents have ALL either made appearances or had matches on at least either YouTube show at some point.

Why do you keep making these misinformed comments, and why do you keep ignoring these facts?


----------



## JasmineAEW

DammitChrist said:


> Again, *at least 95%* of the AEW roster has appeared/competed on either Elevation or AEW Dark at some point.
> 
> Chris Jericho and MJF are the only top guys who's never appeared on either show at all.
> 
> That means the likes of CM Punk, Bryan Danielson, Kenny Omega, Jon Moxley, Cody Rhodes, Sting, Adam Page, Adam Cole, Young Bucks, Christian Cage, Malakai Black, Orange Cassidy, Kyle O'Reilly, Darby Allin, Sammy Guevara, Jungle Boy, Luchasaurus, FTR, Lucha Bros, Britt Baker, Thunder Rosa, Toni Storm, Athena, Kris Statlander, Jade Cargill, Hikaru Shida, Serena Deeb, Riho, Nyla Rose, and more other talents have ALL either made appearances or had matches on at least either YouTube show at some point.
> 
> Why do you keep making these misinformed comments, and why do you keep ignoring these facts?


The uninformed “fans” seem to think of Dark and Elevation as the minor leagues. I view these shows as extra opportunities to see some of my favorite wrestlers AND to watch promising new talents. Imagine complaining about more free wrestling to watch!


----------



## JasmineAEW

Also, SPOILER ALERT: Chuck Taylor, Shida and Yuka Sakazaki wrestled at today’s Dark taping!!!


----------



## 3venflow

Satnam's finisher is pretty cool.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544098479856910337


----------



## MaseMan

The Hikaru/Yuka tag team was fun, and seemed to be over with the fans. They did some cool double team spots. Wouldn't mind seeing them be a regular pairing. 

Why oh why, did we need yet another Dark Order vs Factory multi-man match again? It was a decent match, but felt like something we've already seen 100 times again. There's no heat to this "feud" at this point.


----------



## Honey Bucket

3venflow said:


> Satnam's finisher is pretty cool.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544098479856910337


Good god, that is one move I would not wanna take. Thought he was gonna land on his head.


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546128355484995586
This has been discussed in the All-Atlantic title thread, but this is a perfect match to put on Dark. I hope Pac does this world tour all the way up to All Out. Recap these defenses on Dynamite as well and it can really give meaning to this title.


----------



## MaseMan

Glad they'll be showing the match on Dark. That's exactly what many of us were asking for, if they're going to go with this idea of the All-Atlantic being a "touring" belt.


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546600222016606210
It would be awesome if they could make this a weekly thing. I would love it if half of Dark was just matches of AEW wrestlers, but for stuff outside of AEW's ring. Have Starks defend the FTW at a Revolver show or a similar company. You could also advance a story by showing the video of Brody King attacking Darby at his signing.

This would add more incentive for people to watch and differentiate it from everything else AEW does.


----------



## 3venflow

It really is cool stuff to show AEW stars on their travels in big matches. I just hope PAC vs. Shota's production is up to scratch, because RevPro's production values can be... below average.

However, I've said for a long time, AEW could be creative and run its own concept shows for Dark, inviting guests who fit within certain parameters. A shoot-style night, a lucha libre night, a strong style night, a pure wrestling night, a tag team night, a women's night. Then market it with fancy graphics like the above.

Now the big question, can/will AEW show any footage of Archer in the G1? I don't think we'll get full matches, but highlights perhaps. Archer vs. Okada is happening.


----------



## Prized Fighter

@3venflow I had not thought about the G1, but that would be great idea.


----------



## Prosper

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546600222016606210
> It would be awesome if they could make this a weekly thing. I would love it if half of Dark was just matches of AEW wrestlers, but for stuff outside of AEW's ring. Have Starks defend the FTW at a Revolver show or a similar company. You could also advance a story by showing the video of Brody King attacking Darby at his signing.
> 
> This would add more incentive for people to watch and differentiate it from everything else AEW does.


PAC and Rosa both with travel matches in the same night? Looking forward to DARK tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Geeee

Prosper said:


> PAC and Rosa both with travel matches in the same night? Looking forward to DARK tomorrow for sure.


Oh that's awesome. Some of these Darks could end up really sweet. PAC has another title defense coming up too that will probably be broadcasted if this one goes well.


----------



## JasmineAEW

I wasn’t in favor of Julia Hart going to the “dark side,” but I admit her new look and presentation are pretty cool. And I really like her new submission finisher.


----------



## Aedubya

Who is co commentating with Tony Schiavone on Elevation? 
Don't recognize the voice at allall


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

JasmineAEW said:


> View attachment 127462
> 
> 
> I wasn’t in favor of Julia Hart going to the “dark side,” but I admit her new look and presentation are pretty cool. And I really like her new submission finisher.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

i'm gonna watch the fuck out of this week's DARK

if it turns into a global indie wresting thing where AEW champs fight, I'm all for it


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I really, really liked the commentary duo of Tony Schiavone and Caprice Coleman on the latest Dark Elevation. Coleman's definitely a guy they should scoop up, I certainly would have as soon as ROH closed.

Think they should copy the Nitro idea of rotating commentators. Something like:

Excalibur, Coleman, Schiavone in the 1st hour.

JR, Taz, Excalibur in the 2nd hour.


----------



## 3venflow

10 minute warning.


----------



## 3venflow

Enjoyed Thunder Rosa vs. Miyu Yamashita but don't think it was amazing or anything. A solid 7/10 match, though that probably puts it above 95% of AEW's womens matches. A lot stiffer than your typical AEW women's match and some good back and forth action, but never reached a stage where it was exciting. Finish was designed to protect Rosa ahead of their rematch, but I feel like a killer such as Yamashita could have won more decisively to make Rosa look more vulnerable in the rematch.


----------



## 3venflow

Angelico's new post-TH2 theme has a great vibe.

Still busting out freaky submissions too.


----------



## Prosper

Thunder Rosa vs Miyu Yamashita was pretty good, but I thought they should have given them more time. Things were progressing well enough for an extra 5-minute sprint at the end but they ended with the roll-up. Good match regardless though. Loved the slight heelish behavior Rosa showed.


----------



## Prosper

They really need to step up their video/audio quality game overseas for these smaller promotions. This is like 480p.


----------



## 3venflow

@Prosper If you mean PAC vs. Shota, that's RevPro in the UK and their production is notoriously not-very-good. I liked TJPW's production of Rosa vs. Miyu with the close-ups, something the Japanese companies do a lot.

Crowd is great for PAC vs. Shota match. PAC is at RevPro's Manchester show later this month and I'm thinking of going if I'm not busy that weekend.


----------



## Prosper

3venflow said:


> @Prosper If you mean PAC vs. Shota, that's RevPro in the UK and their production is notoriously not-very-good. I liked TJPW's production of Rosa vs. Miyu with the close-ups, something the Japanese companies do a lot.
> 
> Crowd is great for PAC vs. Shota match. PAC is at RevPro's Manchester show later this month and I'm thinking of going if I'm not busy that weekend.


Got ya, I myself thought the Rosa/Miyu match looked better, but this here almost looks like it was shot off a phone lol.

The crowd is definitely enjoying themselves right now for PAC/Shota, it should be enjoyable when you go.


----------



## 3venflow

PAC vs. Shota was an awesome first defense for PAC. It was just shy of 20 minutes and chock full of action. Shota reminds me more and more of a young Tanahashi, which is only a good thing. He looks ready to return to New Japan from his excursion and get a push. And it was great to see PAC work a lengthy singles match. Some hot near falls nears the end, especially Shota's 2.999 count from a crucifix. They'll air the highlights on Dynamite, but the full match is well worth viewing. PAC looks great with a title belt.

As usual, the UK crowd was great and when AEW comes over here, they're going to turn out in their thousands... maybe even in their tens of thousands if a big show is held here.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547018973673361408


----------



## Prosper

Damn good main event with PAC & Shota, enjoyed every minute of it. PAC winning matches with the Brutalizer is great, it was also how he won the title. The Black Arrow shouldn't be a finisher spammed too often with how devastating it looks. Loving the concept of the All-Atlantic Title. A globetrotter who defends & represents the pride of AEW all around the world. The title should ALWAYS be a workhorse title and only the best non-US born talent in AEW should travel with it. On to Fyter Fest!


----------



## Oracle

That submission finisher from Julia was excellent I think they have something with her in a few years just needs time.


----------



## MaseMan

Really fun show. I enjoyed both of the overseas matches. I hope they keep doing stuff like this, at least occasionally.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Angelico's new post-TH2 theme has a great vibe.
> 
> Still busting out freaky submissions too.
> 
> View attachment 127566


i really dug this - he feels like a chill RVD type that can submit the hell out of you

great presentation

Miyu is great - she has resting IDGAF face 

Shot v Pac was great - need more of this all from DARK


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

A good theme can go a long way. I went from feeling nothing about Angelico to laughing at him dancing to that song.


----------



## theshape31

Thunder/Miyu and Shota/Pac were both excellent!


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548380124986322946
Cole Karter is back in AEW after NXT 2.0 let him go for allegedly failing a drugs test. He was 'Two Dimes' in NXT but was a Dark regular before he joined WWE and also made one appearance on Dynamite (getting squashed by Ogogo). I always thought he had potential the first time around and definitely has 'da look'. WWE apparently told him they'll look into bringing him back, but Tony has a chance to sign him up, maybe for ROH.

Blake Christian and Slim Jay are also at the ongoing Dark tapings.


----------



## 3venflow

Look who has shown up at the Dark tapings...

Brrrrrrock Le Parker Boudreaux


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548442810981818370


----------



## 3venflow

Kayla's back in AEW.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548460397153304579


----------



## Prized Fighter

This is a fairly notable Dark taping.


----------



## Oracle

3venflow said:


> Kayla's back in AEW.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548460397153304579


Is it her match or is she still being a manager?


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Kayla's back in AEW.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548460397153304579


Ooh I thought she retired from wrestling


----------



## 3venflow

Anyone who watches ChocoPro... Baliyan Akki also worked the Dark taping last night against Angelico.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1548630319477280769


----------



## DammitChrist

Wow, Leon Ruffin was really over with the crowd in this evening's Elevation episode


----------



## Geeee

I gotta say that Julia Hart is really nailing this new character. I say give her a run as the designated heel jobber on Dynamite.


----------



## Oracle

Geeee said:


> I gotta say that Julia Hart is really nailing this new character. I say give her a run as the designated heel jobber on Dynamite.


She's coming along nicely she's still way to green to have any sort of lengthy match but her character stuff is quite good already.


----------



## TD Stinger

Geeee said:


> I gotta say that Julia Hart is really nailing this new character. I say give her a run as the designated heel jobber on Dynamite.


I get your mindset but having Julia be the designated jobber on Dynamite makes HOB look weak by association. With her new gimmick, she's really not someone who can be trotted out just to lose on TV. Putting her on the Dark shows to get experience while keeping her mainly a manager on TV is the best thing for her at the moment, and the best thing for the group.


----------



## Geeee

TD Stinger said:


> I get your mindset but having Julia be the designated jobber on Dynamite makes HOB look weak by association. With her new gimmick, she's really not someone who can be trotted out just to lose on TV. Putting her on the Dark shows to get experience while keeping her mainly a manager on TV is the best thing for her at the moment, and the best thing for the group.


I'm just trying to get Marina Shafir off of Dynamite lol


----------



## RiverFenix

It seems like you have to not re-sign Dark Order members to end the faction but Anna Jay would have been better than Julia for this role I think. More ring ready at least.


----------



## MaseMan

Pretty decent episode last night. Ruffin looked really good, and was allowed to get some decent offense in against Ethan Page. 

Also, was it just me, or is Marina Shafir at least passable as a tag team wrestler with Nyla Rose?


----------



## 3venflow

Tonight's show looks like Dark of Honor. Smart to use Dark to build the PPV. All but one of the announced matches feature talent on the ROH PPV.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549399157949038593

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549401926223134728


----------



## Geeee

RiverFenix said:


> It seems like you have to not re-sign Dark Order members to end the faction but Anna Jay would have been better than Julia for this role I think. More ring ready at least.


I dunno. Anna Jay has more wrestling experience and is more familiar to the AEW audience but I think Julia's more child-like appearance works for this role. It reminds of The Children of the Corn, The Exorcist, The Ring etc.


----------



## Prosper

RiverFenix said:


> It seems like you have to not re-sign Dark Order members to end the faction but Anna Jay would have been better than Julia for this role I think. More ring ready at least.


Could be saving her for an eventual role with Jungle Boy, which I think would be better. Julia Hart fits the HOB perfectly though, especially with that bad ass entrance, she just needs to keep getting those reps in on DARK so that she's more TV ready in ring.


----------



## Oracle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549935504019316738
Looks like shes got somesort of deal now in place, i wonder what changed or happened behind closed doors.


----------



## Aedubya

Was fully expecting Kayla Rossi to appear in ROH


----------



## Tell it like it is

This week's Elevation was pretty good. It was great seeing AR Fox in AEW. His match against Killshot at Ultima Lucha Tres was my favorite match in Lucha Underground. So hopefully they bring him back for some more appearances. Also seeing Akki was good too with me being a Gatoh Move fan. Oh and that pop for Takeshita, it warms my heart.


----------



## DammitChrist

Emi Sakura vs Toni Storm turned out to be a really solid match.

I thought it was the MOTN from this evening's Elevation episode


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Toni Storm had a competitive match against a bad comedy joshi jobber cosplay wrestler. Good way to book the woman who was just in the title picture a few weeks ago and is now in a makeshift tag team with the world champ.

Give Statlander a belt please. Why is she fighting jobbers on youtube.


----------



## 3venflow

The big news from Elevation - Baron Black ended his 2.5 year/50 match losing streak since he started appearing in AEW! He's a pretty decent worker who is/was a part of Gresham's TERMINUS start-up so it's a nice development in his AEW Dark/Elevation arc.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551721790291976193


----------



## MaseMan

Nice to see Baron Black get a win to close out the show. Brandon Cutler's promo beforehand was pretty funny. 

I agree that Toni Storm vs Emi Sakura was a nice highlight. Also, to those complaining about Sakura being "a comedy jobber", the announcers constantly put over her veteran experience, and she's had quite a few wins on the YouTube shows.

Can we be done with the endless Dark Order vs Factory tag matches, already? Seriously, there's no heat to this "feud". Pushing Uno and Ten as a tag team is acceptable, though.


----------



## 3venflow

MaseMan said:


> I agree that Toni Storm vs Emi Sakura was a nice highlight. Also, to those complaining about Sakura being "a comedy jobber", the announcers constantly put over her veteran experience, and she's had quite a few wins on the YouTube shows.


Yeah, she is a woman worthy of great respect. A great wrestler in her day (she's 45 now and a 26-year pro which is impressive for a female wrestler), trainer of many fine talents, booker, promoter, and all around good person. I first saw her wrestle in the late 90s for FMW when she was called Emi Motokawa. She also wrestled and held a title in the best women's promotion in history, All Japan Women's (1968 ~ 2005).

Let's see if AEW can ever put on a women's match with this much quality and emotion.


----------



## 3venflow

PAC's match against LJ Cleary from Over The Top Wrestling in Ireland is airing on Dark tonight. It'll be the first time I've seen LJ wrestle. PAC other defense from RevPro in Manchester against Connor Mills (who I have seen and he's good for his age) should air at some point. I wonder if AEW will show PAC and Kip Sabian (w/ box on head) squaring off after it since they haven't acknowledged Kip at ringside.


----------



## MaseMan

More Pac title defenses airing on Dark is definitely a good thing. Kind of doubt we'll see the interaction with Sabian, but I could be wrong.


----------



## 3venflow

He's a big guy, but Cole Karter does a nice 450.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552074284482248710


----------



## 3venflow

PAC vs. LJ Cleary was a lot of fun, clocking in at around 15 minutes. Ironically, PAC is being showcased better by AEW with his matches from outside the company than at most points since before the pandemic. He's like the company's traveling champion. There were pages of complaining about the All-Atlantic Title on this forum, but it's proving to be a very interesting and quite novel concept for a major promotion.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552085467075592193


----------



## MaseMan

Definitely a fun main event last night. The All-Atlantic Title is proving to be a unique concept, thus far.


----------



## DammitChrist

Hikaru Shida and Toni Storm received the 2 biggest pops from the crowd in tonight's episode of Elevation


----------



## 3venflow

Cole Karter joined The Factory (unless it's a swerve), so they're giving him some sort of direction.

From one mafia don to another. 

(still amazes me how Ogogo has turned into this background figure though, the Cody feud really set him back)


----------



## Oracle

When the fuck is that Kayla match airing? that taping was like nearly a month ago now


----------



## 3venflow

Parker's on Dark tonight.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Ogogo should not have been Cody’s pick to enhance anyway. He had no experience at all when the feud began. 

Cody was so infuriating to watch his last year or so in AEW. He picked the wrong wrestlers to feud with almost every time. Someone already wrestling like Nick Comoroto would have benefited more from even a brief angle with Cody.

The Cody feuds were so low stakes that Cody usually looked like he was “big leaguing his less experienced opponents. Cody had very little drama at all in his programs. It was all just a WWE audition reel for Cody anyway. This is a revolution? My ass hole it is, Stardust.

We can never stop? No Codemeisrer YOU stop when you book yourself into a corner in AEW, refuse to turn and then bugger off to WWE so you can stay babyface in front of an audience who likely thinks you retired for several years when you left WWE.


----------



## 3venflow

Luther's been lifting.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554246512732999680


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554612006056996864


----------



## 3venflow

Kip Sabian finally gets ACKNOWLEDGED.

I haven't watched the full PAC match yet, anyone see it?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554621065850245127


----------



## DammitChrist

3venflow said:


> Kip Sabian finally gets ACKNOWLEDGED.
> 
> I haven't watched the full PAC match yet, anyone see it?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554621065850245127


Yea, I just finished watching Pac (c) vs Connor Mills over a half hour ago 

I thought this main event (for AEW Dark) with both men was pretty damn good.

It did take a while for this match to pick up though, but it definitely delivered in the end; especially in the 2nd half.

Pac is a tweener who did a good job working as the heel, and Mills managed to win over the audience by the end of this match with his valiant underdog performance.

He did a couple of insane counters, and he got like 3 close near-falls on Pac too


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> He's a big guy, but Cole Karter does a nice 450.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552074284482248710


Karter is a big dude for AEW. Nearly everyone else does flips. It would actually stand out more if he didn't do a 450 or kept it in the chamber for a big moment.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Does anyone else think that Pac defends the All-Atlantic against Kip on the All-Out buy-in or on the Dynamite/Rampage prior?

If Pac can get back from the UK in time, maybe have him defend the title at Battle of the Belts or Quake by the Lake. Then Kip can attack him after.

I can already see the "why is Pac being wasted on Kip" threads, but I want to see if this new character works for Kip.


----------



## Geeee

Prized Fighter said:


> Does anyone else think that Pac defends the All-Atlantic against Kip on the All-Out buy-in or on the Dynamite/Rampage prior?
> 
> If Pac can get back from the UK in time, maybe have him defend the title at Battle of the Belts or Quake by the Lake. Then Kip can attack him after.
> 
> I can already see the "why is Pac being wasted on Kip" threads, but I want to see if this new character works for Kip.


At least Kip can make it to work every week


----------



## 3venflow

Shida vs. her trainer on a special Elevation tonight.

Also, ol' Mancer's AEW debut.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555204572116811780


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Yeah - just saw this






guessing cause rampage is live this week?


----------



## TD Stinger

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yeah - just saw this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guessing cause rampage is live this week?


They're airing Rampage live tomorrow night and taping BOTB that will air on Saturday.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Shida v Emi should be on Rampage or Dynamite IMO

but oh well


----------



## Geeee

They have not really mentioned Hikaru Shida coming back. I feel like she is only back in a non-canon sense in order to fulfill the obligations of her work visa or something.


----------



## Geeee

Ok Mance Warner is dope. Let's replace a fed guy with him. He's an awesome promo


----------



## MaseMan

Looks like a decent AEW Dark Elevation (they really should just call it "Elevation") tonight. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556643140832055296


----------



## Geeee

I guess the highlights of this show were the whole thing being in 480p and Parker Boudreaux Naruto running


----------



## Oracle

They must have erased that Kayla Rossi match because wtf?


----------



## 3venflow

Oracle said:


> They must have erased that Kayla Rossi match because wtf?


She could be on tonight's Dark, I think they may use up the last of the Universal footage.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556885251011612674
Unless the match was a disaster and they scrubbed it.


----------



## Oracle

Okay shes not even listed for todays DARK.

Match must have been a trainwreck oh well.


----------



## 3venflow

So Anna Jay A.S. is her official ring name now.


----------



## DammitChrist

Eh, I'll still refer to her as Anna Jay anyway


----------



## 3venflow

RIP jobber.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556812249498525696


----------



## MaseMan

Parker seems talented, but it's hard for me to take him seriously since he looks like a dude doing a Brock Lesnar cosplay.


----------



## rbl85

Looks like Statlander hurt her right knee


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

So, Sonny might be joining Trustbusters?


----------



## 3venflow

I didn't watch Dark in full but just put on Orange Cassidy vs. Anthony Henry and it was actually really good. Fast paced and not too short to feel like a complete match at 6 minutes. Cassidy has shown more range with his work this year and beyond the gimmick is a pretty talented worker. Henry is one of the most reliable guys on the indies and I believe he's signed up for ROH.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> I didn't watch Dark in full but just put on Orange Cassidy vs. Anthony Henry and it was actually really good. Fast paced and not too short to feel like a complete match at 6 minutes. Cassidy has shown more range with his work this year and beyond the gimmick is a pretty talented worker. Henry is one of the most reliable guys on the indies and I believe he's signed up for ROH.


I hope Henry gets a win soon. I am a fan


----------



## MaseMan

Tonight's Elevation actually looks like a decent lineup.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559180861848838147

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559179854955823104


----------



## Geeee

Julia Hart had new gear and a new theme song


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Daddy Magic has a little more range than I thought he would on commentary. He didn’t ask Excalibur once about what makes his nipples hard.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Daddy Magic was pretty good!


----------



## Tobiyama

It is time to put Julia Hart in a 10 minute match against a women's division regular. She isn't going to improve working the same 4 minute match once every 2 weeks. It is time. Put her in the deep end with someone good.

Actually, someone like Riho would be perfect.


----------



## Geeee

Tobiyama said:


> It is time to put Julia Hart in a 10 minute match against a women's division regular. She isn't going to improve working the same 4 minute match once every 2 weeks. It is time. Put her in the deep end with someone good.
> 
> Actually, someone like Riho would be perfect.


They put Marina Shafir in 10 minute matches on TV and Julia is already a better wrestler and character than her


----------



## Tobiyama

Geeee said:


> They put Marina Shafir in 10 minute matches on TV and Julia is already a better wrestler and character than her


I agree, they have been trying to make Shafir a thing for months. What is the worse that could happen with Julia? Her match with Shida in the TBS tournament was okay; and theoretically, she will have improved since then.


----------



## MaseMan

Okay episode last night. Matches were mostly very short, even the women's trios match in the main event spot. Good to see Penelope Ford back, and they continue to acknowledge Kip Sabian is the man wearing the cardboard box.

I agree that it's time to test Julia a bit with some longer matches. Her new theme song was cool, at least.


----------



## RiverFenix

When was Kip's last match? Will he go a year as a guy wearing a cardboard box on his head in the crowd? Literally nobody will care if/when he "un-boxes".


----------



## 3venflow

RiverFenix said:


> When was Kip's last match? Will he go a year as a guy wearing a cardboard box on his head in the crowd? Literally nobody will care if/when he "un-boxes".


In AEW, it was the Arcade Anarchy match in March 2021. But he wrestled over here in July against his friend Robbie X, which signified he's cleared to wrestle again. AEW is acknowledging him for the first time with the box on his head and had PAC confront him in RevPro, so there may be something planned for him. I'd rather see him get another chance than bringing in another WWE guy personally. He's trying to reinvent himself which is more than can be said for many.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> In AEW, it was the Arcade Anarchy match in March 2021. But he wrestled over here in July against his friend Robbie X, which signified he's cleared to wrestle again. AEW is acknowledging him for the first time with the box on his head and had PAC confront him in RevPro, so there may be something planned for him. I'd rather see him get another chance than bringing in another WWE guy personally. He's trying to reinvent himself which is more than can be said for many.


I think in terms of raw skills, Kip is really good. He can wrestle, he can talk, he's a handsome guy, he has a hot wife. Just came together as a boring package for whatever reason before. I think he is worth another shot in AEW.


----------



## 3venflow

@Oracle

Tonight.










ChocoPro ace Baliyan Akki also makes his AEW in-ring debut!


----------



## Geeee

They really need to take a new photo of Avery Breaux. I think she had a bad sunburn when she made her AEW debut LOL


----------



## MaseMan

Who's the guy with Kayla Rossi?


----------



## Oracle

Kayla literally just threw her opponent around the ring hardly any moves at all needs to work on her speed because my god she is slow


----------



## rbl85

Oracle said:


> Kayla literally just threw her opponent around the ring hardly any moves at all needs to work on her speed because my god she is slow


If you look at ther training videos she's still only doing 1 move then stop and 1 move again.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Kayla Rossi has a good look and showed some solid moves in the ring against Breaux. I've never heard of her, anyone else familiar with her? If she had a bit more training and tv time they may be able to do something with her.


----------



## Geeee

otbr87 said:


> Kayla Rossi has a good look and showed some solid moves in the ring against Breaux. I've never heard of her, anyone else familiar with her? If she had a bit more training and tv time they may be able to do something with her.


I think she is Jade Cargill's friend and she was managing Joey Janela before he left the company. One time during a post-match beatdown she did a standing moonsault knee drop, which was very impressive


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Geeee said:


> I think she is Jade Cargill's friend and she was managing Joey Janela before he left the company. One time during a post-match beatdown she did a standing moonsault knee drop, which was very impressive


Thanks for the info 👍 she was impressive enough for a Dark match that I'd like to see more. She needs a bit of work, but it doesn't look like anything major for right now unless shes pushed in the main event, she's on par with Jade who holds a belt right now, probably even a bit better in ring just from this first impression.


----------



## Aedubya

Why is that Baliyan Akki with Vickie and her stable??


----------



## NamelessJobber

I haven’t watched these YouTube shows in a long time. Does Rache Chanel still make appearances? She was funny.


----------



## Geeee

Aedubya said:


> Why is that Baliyan Akki with Vickie and her stable??


Because he is Emi Sakura's student. Probably just here for a cup of coffee


----------



## DammitChrist

Oh snap!

I’m wondering if this confrontation airs on AEW Dark in a couple of days 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561505999428657153
It’s been ages since Britt Baker last appeared on AEW Dark.


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561491026136686594
Westin Blake showed up at the Dark tapings. If Buddy Matthews ever leaves HoB, it could be cool to see Blake and Murphy back together.


----------



## Geeee

DammitChrist said:


> Oh snap!
> 
> I’m wondering if this confrontation airs on AEW Dark in a couple of days
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561505999428657153
> It’s been ages since Britt Baker last appeared on AEW Dark.


KiLynn also has a mic. Interesting to see if she can go head-to-head with DMD


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

That Elevation main event with Maki, Shida and Emi....yeesh!! Ridiculous is an understatement. I feel bad for Skye Blue having to be a part of that circus performance


----------



## Geeee

otbr87 said:


> That Elevation main event with Maki, Shida and Emi....yeesh!! Ridiculous is an understatement. I feel bad for Skye Blue having to be a part of that circus performance


I thought this match was good chaotic fun and also had more story than any woman's match on Dynamite in weeks


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561870716621963265

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Geeee said:


> I thought this match was good chaotic fun and also had more story than any woman's match on Dynamite in weeks


You know, I think you have a valid point here, sadly. Toni Storm had a much better match against an underrated youtube jobber Kylinn King but there was zero reason from a contextual story telling standpoint to have the #1 contender to the world title have a competitive struggle against a no name talent. Whereas with this circus match on Elevation tonight there's no real consequence because its a meaningless match but they did tell some sort of whacky story during the whole thing. This is exactly what's wrong with the booking as a whole.


----------



## Geeee

KiLynn King actually got to say things back to Britt. O_O


----------



## DammitChrist

Yep, I just finished AEW Dark moments ago.

Please hire KiLynn King, Tony Khan.

She is a good worker in the ring, is able to hold her own on the mic well enough against Britt Baker (who's their best female promo worker in the division), and is capable of filling in the powerhouse babyface spot in the division well enough too (especially in Kris Statlander's absence).

That post-match confrontation with KiLynn King/Britt Baker to close AEW Dark tonight was must-see 

Edit:

For the record, I thought Ari Daivari's post-match promo (about hiring a freaking butler) was hilarious 😂


----------



## Geeee

DammitChrist said:


> Yep, I just finished AEW Dark moments ago.
> 
> Please hire KiLynn King, Tony Khan.
> 
> She is a good worker in the ring, is able to hold her own on the mic well enough against Britt Baker (who's their best female promo worker in the division), and is capable of filling in the powerhouse babyface spot in the division well enough too (especially in Kris Statlander's absence).
> 
> That post-match confrontation with KiLynn King/Britt Baker to close AEW Dark tonight was must-see
> 
> Edit:
> 
> For the record, I thought Ari Daivari's post-match promo (about hiring a freaking butler) was hilarious 😂


I really hope VSK Errr JeeveSK gets in one of these Trustbusters trios. He's gotta be like 0-50 in AEW so it would be nice to see him get carried to a W


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Imagine being dumb enough to agree to take this move (Or even deliver it).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562005181092757506


----------



## Tell it like it is

Watching AEW Dark or Elevation is much better with the chat off. That way I don't see WWEGareth's bitch ass spamming the chat. I remember they had mods before so idk why they don't have them anymore.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

I think this is the first time a top star showed up on Dark and it wasn't an embarrassment to have them there. Britt Baker, the face of the company showed up and had a decent back n forth with Kilynn King. Kilynn was impressive in her match against Toni Storm, even though it was piss poor booking by having the #1 contender struggle against a youtube indie talent, _at least_ they're having some story line behind how Kilynn has worked hard to rise up through the indies and back into AEW. She'll obviously (and rightfully) lose to Britt on Dynamite, but I'm actually interested in seeing the match now. Giving her a little contextual back story wasn't that hard to do. Hopefully if they decide to sign Kilynn she does something about her hair and outfit, other than that shes fairly decent in the ring. I enjoyed this segment.


----------



## Geeee

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Imagine being dumb enough to agree to take this move (Or even deliver it).
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562005181092757506


The AEW "botches" must've dried up recently if they're using a clip from when AEW had a residency in Daily's Place


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Geeee said:


> The AEW "botches" must've dried up recently if they're using a clip from when AEW had a residency in Daily's Place


CM Punk has been out injured. Give it a few more weeks and they'll have plenty of content.


----------



## Geeee

Marina Shafir almost killed Skye Blue. Get her out!!

Emi Sakura vs Hikaru Shida was awesome. I hope the "special taunt" that Shida used in this match is in Fight Forever


----------



## MaseMan

Shida vs Sakura was definitely a worthwhile title bout.


----------



## Tell it like it is

Just saw the Shida vs Sakura and what banger of a title match that was. See that's the shit i like. Give me more of that and I'm a happy camper.


----------



## 3venflow

Emi vs. Shida was better than most televised/PPV women's matches in AEW this year. I'm sure some will like this, too:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564434880100204544
BTW, Katie Arquette appeared on both (taped) Elevation and RAW last night, losing to Serena and to Alexa/Asuka/Bianca in that trios match.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Emi vs. Shida was better than most televised/PPV women's matches in AEW this year. I'm sure some will like this, too:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564434880100204544
> BTW, Katie Arquette appeared on both (taped) Elevation and RAW last night, losing to Serena and to Alexa/Asuka/Bianca in that trios match.
> 
> View attachment 131706


You can't even argue that the matches on Dynamite and Rampage were done to advance storylines because there are no storylines in the women's division. The random matches we saw could've actually been good occasionally if Shida and Emi were in the rotation


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Geeee said:


> You can't even argue that the matches on Dynamite and Rampage were done to advance storylines because there are no storylines in the women's division. The random matches we saw could've actually been good occasionally if Shida and Emi were in the rotation


I'd like to see them do something with Julia Hart after seeing her evolution on the YouTube shows. She has the it factor, just needs experience and tv time.


----------



## DammitChrist

2.0's backstage promo (especially by Matt Menard) on AEW Dark tonight about Hook was freaking hilarious


----------



## Geeee

otbr87 said:


> I'd like to see them do something with Julia Hart after seeing her evolution on the YouTube shows. She has the it factor, just needs experience and tv time.


Yeah Julia's awesome. She's one of the things I always make sure to check out on Dark. Hopefully, after All Out, she gets slotted into the spot Marina Shafir and Nyla Rose occupied this cycle.

She's only 20, but she understands the character aspect of wrestling, which I think is the hardest part to get. Needs some 10 minute matches against people better than her in the ring, even if she's catching Ls.

Also, would be fun to set up a Julia Hart vs Skye Blue mini-feud for YouTube.


----------



## 3venflow

Rush vs. Blake Christian and Dante Martin vs. AR Fox were fine matches on Dark. I didn't watch any of the other matches but Menard delivered again with his promo.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564767674508394498

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564758614815846400


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Geeee said:


> Yeah Julia's awesome. She's one of the things I always make sure to check out on Dark. Hopefully, after All Out, she gets slotted into the spot Marina Shafir and Nyla Rose occupied this cycle.
> 
> She's only 20, but she understands the character aspect of wrestling, which I think is the hardest part to get. Needs some 10 minute matches against people better than her in the ring, even if she's catching Ls.
> 
> Also, would be fun to set up a Julia Hart vs Skye Blue mini-feud for YouTube.


I agree. She checks all the boxes except experience which isn't her fault, she just needs ring time, and with time she will check that box too. Kayla Rossi also has a lot of potential, but Julia is another level of potential. That match she had against Jade was one of the only times Jade looked smooth in the ring. If they put the TBS title on Athena this weekend hopefully they'll give Julia Hart a feud with her. It could work in story since Athena has a darker gimmick in the past that feuding with the HoB could work and Julia could benefit from time in the ring with someone who can tell a story and that can help elevate her.


----------



## 3venflow

There was a ROH World Title match taped for Dark before Rampage, with William Regal as guest commentator, between Claudio and...



Spoiler



Trust Busters leader Ari Daivari



The show also has a Danhausen vs. Peter Avalon match.


----------



## Tell it like it is

I guess everyone in this board is into the drama instead of watching Elevation. I thought this episode was ok and i'm liking the team of Neese and Woods so far.


----------



## Geeee

Tell it like it is said:


> I guess everyone in this board is into the drama instead of watching Elevation. I thought this episode was ok and i'm liking the team of Neese and Woods so far.


I watched it. I just didn't have anything new to say about it. Julia's really cool but I already said that.


----------



## MaseMan

Nice episode last night. Claudio vs Daivari was a pretty solid main event. I liked Claudio "shaking" Daivari's hand at the end.


----------



## 3venflow

Veterans match on Elevation tonight.










And if you ever wanted to see Butcher & Blade work as hometown babyfaces...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Geeee

there was a moment in the Jon Silver vs Ryan Nemeth match where Daddy Magic was talking about the trios match at All Out. He mentions Silver rolling through the One Winged Angel for a nearfall and I swear they censored "one winged angel"


----------



## Prized Fighter

This low-key may be a fun match to check out for a few minutes.


----------



## shandcraig

I'm shocked aew hasn't changed dark to a ROH show. They could really make it a good Orlando show with more focus like TNA did. But Tony has no vision so I never expect that.


----------



## shandcraig

shandcraig said:


> I'm shocked aew hasn't changed dark to a ROH show. They could really make it a good Orlando show with more focus like TNA did. But Tony has no vision so I never expect that.


Why is it all you do is roll your eyes,say something. How is this a bad idea. If they don't get a TV deal it's a wonderful plan.


----------



## Scuba Steve

shandcraig said:


> I'm shocked aew hasn't changed dark to a ROH show. They could really make it a good Orlando show with more focus like TNA did. But Tony has no vision so I never expect that.


Tony has been working to get them a TV deal meanwhile your idea is to turn a preexisting YouTube show into the new weekly ROH show. 

Now you tell me who has no vision here because it's clear one vision is bigger than the other.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Prized Fighter said:


> This low-key may be a fun match to check out for a few minutes.
> View attachment 133255


5 and a half Blimp match incoming. Would not have been mad had this been on a Dynamite or Rampage episode.


----------



## shandcraig

Scuba Steve said:


> Tony has been working to get them a TV deal meanwhile your idea is to turn a preexisting YouTube show into the new weekly ROH show.
> 
> Now you tell me who has no vision here because it's clear one vision is bigger than the other.


Yes of course he's working on getting a deal, but if it doesn’t happen youtube is your next best choice. Don't be ignorant and negative for zero reason.


----------



## mazzah20

Well, House of Black look pretty great as a tag team being led by Julia.


----------



## Scuba Steve

shandcraig said:


> Yes of course he's working on getting a deal, but if it doesn’t happen youtube is your next best choice. Don't be ignorant and negative for zero reason.


I am not the one being negative or ignorant here, you are the one who claimed Tony has no vision yet he clearly does if he is shopping for a TV deal. We also know he has been looking for a streaming deal too, but again no vision right? 

He has managed to sprinkle ROH into AEW's televised and streaming shows without having to fully surrender an entire AEW show. But no vision right? 

It is very clear Tony has a vision.


----------



## shandcraig

Scuba Steve said:


> I am not the one being negative or ignorant here, you are the one who claimed Tony has no vision yet he clearly does if he is shopping for a TV deal. We also know he has been looking for a streaming deal too, but again no vision right?
> 
> He has managed to sprinkle ROH into AEW's televised and streaming shows without having to fully surrender an entire AEW show. But no vision right?
> 
> It is very clear Tony has a vision.


Relax bro, you didn't know what I meant by vision. Defnesive much


----------



## H4L

Dark Julia is HAF.


----------



## 3venflow

Brody/Buddy with Julia feel like a more polished and better in-ring version of Butcher/Blade with Bunny. They could have tag champ potential and Malakai being absent (on leave or released?) may not be the end of the world for them.


----------



## 3venflow

Mascara Dorada (fka Gran Metalik in WWE) makes his AEW debut on Elevation tonight. He had a really fun X-Division Title match with Speedball Bailey on this week's IMPACT and a decent match with TJP in NJPW Strong recently. I'm always for more luchas in AEW.

Dalton and his Boys are also on the show.

Everything else is the same old, same old.


----------



## MaseMan

Decent enough episode. Ian Riccaboni and Daddy Magic make for a quality announcing duo.

Speaking of duos, the tag team that faced Private Party (I think they were called MPS) seemed polished enough that I could see them fitting in on ROH, if a regular show ever happens.


----------



## DammitChrist

For the record, CM Punk and Kenny Omega were both advertised in the video game during last night’s Elevation episode; so they don’t seem to be banished (which is a good sign for both men personally).


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572208698721992705


----------



## Geeee

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572208698721992705


I think Marina Shafir is dreadful. That being said, I actually like that she is trying to suss out a character and working on promos is part of what these YouTube shows should be about.

I found this promo to be more entertaining than any of her matches lol


----------



## Geeee

AEW has gotta figure out an excuse to use Ogogo. His promo on Dark tonight was amazing and he's a legit bad ass. Forget what happened with Cody, get him out of the job squad and start over!


----------



## RiverFenix

Geeee said:


> AEW has gotta figure out an excuse to use Ogogo. His promo on Dark tonight was amazing and he's a legit bad ass. Forget what happened with Cody, get him out of the job squad and start over!


Have Mark Henry manage him Olympian to Olympian.


----------



## 3venflow

I watched a bit of Dark and agreed on Ogogo. I've always said he has a 'big time' presence about him, but the Cody feud really fucked up his early career and he's been drifting since coming back from injury. I would've put him in the BCC and had Danielson, Regal, Mox and Claudio mentor him, because he needs work in the ring and these guys could teach him a lot. Alternatively, he could have been slotted into this new Firm group. The Guvnor in the Firm sounds very English. Problem with the Factory is their ceiling is low card gatekeepers and anyone involved with them is stuck there.

And that's one of the issues with AEW being the polar opposite of WWE when it comes to creative. WWE stifles wrestlers but AEW struggles to give any guidance to those who need it.

Sydal vs. Drake was a good main event for Dark lasting nearly 10 minutes. The WorkHorsemen vs. Sydal/Dante is one of those storylines only people who keep up with Dark will ever know about but it keeps the lower carders busy.

Quite cool to see Baliyan Akki get some US exposure too. Maybe AEW can make some use of him like they have Satnam and Jora Johl for the Indian market.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559687069731115009


----------



## DRose1994

That Shafir promo was bad, but at the same time there’s something there with her talking. She has this interesting, almost compelling voice. The energy was there. It just needed direction.


----------



## DammitChrist

Anthony Henry vs Dante Martin turned out to be a fairly good main event for tonight's episode of AEW Dark 

Apparently, next week's episode will have Dante Martin/Matt Sydal vs Workhorsemen (aka JD Drake/Anthony Henry).


----------



## Geeee

DammitChrist said:


> Anthony Henry vs Dante Martin turned out to be a fairly good main event for tonight's episode of AEW Dark
> 
> Apparently, next week's episode will have Dante Martin/Matt Sydal vs Workhorsemen (aka JD Drake/Anthony Henry).


Henry kinda whooped Dante's ass. Surprisingly one-sided.


----------



## Tell it like it is

LFG! I love me some Dalton Castle. I know some are opposed to signing more wrestlers but i wouldn't be mad if they signed Dalton to some AEW/ROH contract.

Other matches announced:

The Factory (QT Marshall, Aaron Solo, Nick Comoroto, & Cole Karter) vs Best Friends, Rocky Romero, & Danhausen

Abadon vs Abby Jane

Lucha Bros vs Dante Martin & Tony Deppen

Brian Cage vs Tracy Williams

Trish Adora vs Skye Blue

Cheeseburger vs Lance Archer

Gia Scott & LSG vs Kip Sabian & Penelope Ford


----------



## MaseMan

A lot of ROH guys featured last night. Almost felt like a test run for an eventual ROH YouTube show.


----------



## TripleG

So they ran ads for AEW Heels on Dark this week. 

I honest to God had no idea that was still going.


----------



## Geeee

TripleG said:


> So they ran ads for AEW Heels on Dark this week.
> 
> I honest to God had no idea that was still going.


Brandi is coming back!


----------



## 3venflow

If AEW had a clear developmental program, I'd seriously consider Action Andretti for that. He was in the tag against the Varsity Athletes on Elevation and looks a seriously good prospect, but not one who is yet ready for regular national TV time.


----------



## DammitChrist

Serpentico vs Brandon Cutler had a hilariously stupid match in the main event of this evening's Elevation episode 😂

It was a really decent contest, but that was probably the funniest match that I've seen in a while


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

What is the best match in all of wrestling and why is it Cutler vs Serpentico? 😂


----------



## Prized Fighter

This match looks really good on paper.


----------



## JasmineAEW

LifeInCattleClass said:


> What is the best match in all of wrestling and why is it Cutler vs Serpentico? 😂


I loved it. Plus, it felt really good to hear the “Be the Elite” song.


----------



## Geeee

Action Andretti is awesome. Needs a new name and a change up in the look because he looks just like Will Ospreay


----------



## 3venflow

Geeee said:


> Action Andretti is awesome. Needs a new name and a change up in the look because he looks just like Will Ospreay


Fans got really into him. He's looks quite small and this is where the lack of a junior division can kind of hurt. I think he may be their next indy signing, at least on a tiered deal. If not AEW, he'll end up at the WWE PC I imagine.

Tbh, Nick Wayne strikes me more as Ospreay but there are a few similarities with Action too. Will is probably influencing a lot of wrestlers now since he's arguably best in the world.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579983025743724544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1579987461471498243

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578550422158991360


----------



## DammitChrist

Yep, Action Andretti is awesome indeed!

He had a really solid match against QT Marshall tonight, and he also gives me some mini-Will Ospreay vibes.

Plus, Emi Sakura vs Toni Storm was a really good women's match.

Taz mentioned a few times that Toni Storm is the *interim* AEW Women's World Champion, which is interesting because I think that's the first time that they said that bolded term in a month at least.

Maybe Thunder Rosa is returning sooner than we think?

Edit:

Plus, I'd like to think that Brandon Cutler returning in back-to-back YouTube episodes is building up to a surprise return of the Elite real soon (like tomorrow night on Dynamite).


----------



## Geeee

DammitChrist said:


> Yep, Action Andretti is awesome indeed!
> 
> He had a really solid match against QT Marshall tonight, and he also gives me some mini-Will Ospreay vibes.
> 
> Plus, Emi Sakura vs Toni Storm was a really good women's match.
> 
> Taz mentioned a few times that Toni Storm is the *interim* AEW Women's World Champion, which is interesting because I think that's the first time that they said that bolded term in a month at least.
> 
> Maybe Thunder Rosa is returning sooner than we think?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Plus, I'd like to think that Brandon Cutler returning in back-to-back YouTube episodes is building up to a surprise return of the Elite real soon (like tomorrow night on Dynamite).


I was happy that the crowd chanted for The Elite. Shows that the crowd has not turned on them, when they certainly could have.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580335886990209024


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580722140327747584
Hey @bdon , this new chant feels like it may be up your alley.


----------



## MaseMan

I would sign Action Andretti and put him with Dante Martin and Matt Sydal.


----------



## Geeee

Athena working as a heel in her match against the hometown favorite and I think they should just turn her. Might have been the most entertaining I've seen Athena in AEW


----------



## DammitChrist

Is AEW Dark airing on Wednesday night this week in order to replace Dynamite's previous spot?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Jinder Mahal's jobbers were on Dark tonight.


----------



## Geeee

DammitChrist said:


> Is AEW Dark airing on Wednesday night this week in order to replace Dynamite's previous spot?


No it's on at 12 ET today


----------



## 3venflow

Is Mad King moving to a Loose Cannon type gimmick?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582407407161835529


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> Is Mad King moving to a Loose Cannon type gimmick?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582407407161835529


I wonder where he would have learned to be on the "fringe" of "lunacy".


----------



## DammitChrist

Huh, it's not every week where we get to see 2 AEW shows on the same day 

Anyway, I thought Seleziya Sparx was impressive in the ring against Willow Nightingale on today's (after)noon episode of AEW Dark.

She has a pretty darn good look too.

Edit:

For the record, the last few minutes of QT Marshall vs Dante Martin (in the main event) was just great. Overall, it was a solid match by both men here


----------



## NamelessJobber

Does Rache Chanal still make appearances? I remember she was a funny character.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Mei Suruga has really improved from her last U.S. excursion. She did great on Dark today.


----------



## DammitChrist

Claudio Castagnoli's match on the main event of Elevation this evening was very good, which is expected since he's an excellent worker.

However, I'd say that QT Marshall deserves some props. 

He's low-key been the 'king' of Elevation main events and AEW Dark main events lately.

You put Marshall in the ring against a good worker in the main event of one of these YouTube shows, and you'll get a solid-to-good wrestling match that'll overdeliver.

Seriously, QT Marshall vs Claudio Castagnoli had to be the best Elevation match that I've seen in ages.

I'm really content with how Marshall has been used lately. He's mostly working on Elevation and AEW Dark with limited appearances on Rampage too. He rarely takes up TV time on Dynamite nowadays, which is good since plenty of folks have this negative instinct that they'll quickly 'change the channel' whenever he appears on Wednesday nights.

I have disliked Marshall for a while now, but I've been warming up to him lately. His heel antics in the ring can be really entertaining sometimes.

Anyway, Marshall vs Claudio is worth the watch for this week's episode of Elevation


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

A new Japanese joshi cosplay wrestler was on this episode 

Matt Hardy is in The Firm now? Can't use the Twist of Fate? He ought to retire with this booking.


----------



## Irish Jet

Cesaro working Dark matches now lmao.

"GAME CHANGER!"


----------



## DammitChrist

Irish Jet said:


> Cesaro working Dark matches now lmao.
> 
> "GAME CHANGER!"


Pretty much EVERYONE on the roster works on either Elevation or AEW Dark at some point.

Chris Jericho and MJF are the ONLY 2 names in AEW who have never worked/appeared on either YouTube show over the last 3 years.

It's *not* a demotion working on Elevation and/or AEW Dark.

Why does this need to continue being repeated?


----------



## Irish Jet

DammitChrist said:


> EVERYONE on the roster works on either Elevation or AEW Dark at some point.
> 
> Chris Jericho and MJF are the ONLY 2 names in AEW who have never worked/appeared on either YouTube show over the last 3 years.


Everyone.

Except these two so not everyone.


----------



## DammitChrist

Irish Jet said:


> Everyone.
> 
> Except these two so not everyone.


I just corrected myself seconds before you wrote that post.

That still doesn't take away from my point though.

We're not arguing about semantics here 😂

I can name at least 20x more wrestlers in the company('s history) that have worked/appeared on either Elevation or on AEW Dark over the last few years that GREATLY outnumber those 2 exceptions.


----------



## Irish Jet

DammitChrist said:


> I can name at least 20x more wrestlers in the company('s history) that have worked/appeared on either Elevation or on AEW Dark over the last few years that GREATLY outnumber those 2 exceptions.


I don't know why you think this is a positive thing for the company.


----------



## ripcitydisciple

DammitChrist said:


> Pretty much EVERYONE on the roster works on either Elevation or AEW Dark at some point.
> 
> Chris Jericho and MJF are the ONLY 2 names in AEW who have never worked/appeared on either YouTube show over the last 3 years.
> 
> It's *not* a demotion working on Elevation and/or AEW Dark.
> 
> Why does this need to continue being repeated?


If Punk had worked a few months on Dark when he returned maybe he wouldn't have broken his foot doing a crowd dive because he would have been in better shape and conditioning.


----------



## 3venflow

Elevation was a solid 6/10 this week. Riccaboni and Daddy Magic are a fun commentary team.

QT vs. Claudio was very long for a Dark/Elevation match at 10 minutes and was fun. A proper main event for this level of show.

The Blonds vs. WorkHorsemen was good for the six minutes it got. WorkHorsemen are one of the best teams not many people know about.

Ten squashed Baron Black, who usually gets to be reasonably competitive in his AEW matches even though he loses.

Emi Sakura and Mei Suruga did some cool stuff in the women's tag. Suruga is only 23 but very promising. Stardom booked her a couple of times this year so may have an eye on signing her.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1584703804284751872


----------



## 3venflow

Legendary Dark feud returns.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585074123004579840


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Prized Fighter said:


> This low-key may be a fun match to check out for a few minutes.
> View attachment 133255


Moty candidate woooohoooo


----------



## $Dolladrew$

3venflow said:


> Legendary Dark feud returns.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585074123004579840


Omg legit one of my favorite storylines in ALL of AEWs history. 

Seriously had me invested I'm hyped lol


----------



## Aedubya

Deeb looking very foxy past few episodes


----------



## MaseMan

Serena Deeb and Emi Sakura make for a fun heel veteran tag team. I thought they worked well together. 

The joshi woman who Riho wrestled last night on Dark was very good. Forgetting her name this morning, but she worked very well and has a cool look.


----------



## 3venflow

MaseMan said:


> Serena Deeb and Emi Sakura make for a fun heel veteran tag team. I thought they worked well together.
> 
> The joshi woman who Riho wrestled last night on Dark was very good. Forgetting her name this morning, but she worked very well and has a cool look.


Jungle Kyona, formerly of Stardom who came back from a two-year layoff through injury this year. There's been some good joshi stuff on the Darks this week. Compare Riho vs. Jungle to Leila vs. Willow from Rampage, it's night and day (and I like Willow, but Leila Grey being on TV before someone like Emi Sakura is laughable).


----------



## Geeee

One concern I have with Jungle Kyona is that it seems she works a Claudio-esque power style but is clearly much smaller than Jamie Hayter and Jade Cargill or even Britt Baker, who is sneaky big.


----------



## MaseMan

Pretty strong Elevation tonight (via f4wonline.com): 


Frankie Kazarian vs. Rhett Titus
Athena vs. Janai Kai
Diamante vs. Madison Rayne
Kiera Hogan vs. Skye Blue
Dante Martin vs. Brandon Cutler
AEW All-Atlantic Champion Orange Cassidy and The Best Friends vs Anthony Young, Victor Andrews, & Patton
Eddie Kingston and Ortiz vs Breaux Keller & Myles Hawkins
TBS Champion Jade Cargill vs Trish Adora
QT Marshall vs Danhausen


----------



## Geeee

Interesting. Diamante vs Madison Rayne and Kiera Hogan vs Skye Blue are actually matches where I'm not sure who will win. I can't remember the last time I saw a Dark with a match where I didn't know who would win

edit: turns out both of these matches were like 2 minutes long and Kiera Hogan vs Skye Blue was pretty clunky for its short run-time


----------



## Geeee

Man, I'm definitely starting to feel not "with it" because I don't get Danhausen and this main event was not good. Orange Cassidy incorporates his character into his ring work and Danhausen just kinda wrestles a generic style. Needs some goofy shit equivalent to "The Worm" or something


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587229467864350720
Trish Adora is so good. She made this Jade kick look like death.


----------



## 3venflow

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587229467864350720
> Trish Adora is so good. She made this Jade kick look like death.


They should have (tried to) signed her and Rok-C as soon as ROH went on hiatus. Rok-C is now on course to be one of WWE's top women and Trish is still freelancing for some reason.

Lee Johnson returning as a heel and helping QT beat Danhausen is probably best for him, at least with The Factory you have a chance of some TV and NJPW Strong bookings.


----------



## DammitChrist

1. It's really nice to see Jade Cargill compete on Elevation once again. I'm personally in favor of featuring Jade more often in these YouTube shows in order to improve her in-ring work even more. Plus, it boosts up her undefeated streak too.

2. Athena seems to be turning heel atm 

3. Woah, Lee Johnson just turned heel in the main event! I was NOT expecting that to happen at all.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Watching Athena on Dark is a highlight of the product. Give her Jadebergs title already.


----------



## Geeee

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Watching Athena on Dark is a highlight of the product. Give her Jadebergs title already.


I really like Athena's new aggression. I'm glad she didn't back away from it after the social media backlash


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Geeee said:


> I really like Athena's new aggression. I'm glad she didn't back away from it after the social media backlash


Me too. That match with the red haired jobber talent and the last 2 weeks have been fun to watch. As long as she's safe, who cares?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

So no one is talking about Kiera Hogan vs Skye Blue match?


----------



## 3venflow

Mean streak version of Danhausen on Elevation tonight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587582758976512000


----------



## 3venflow

AR Fox is so good. Don't know how/why he's never been signed to any bigger promotions. Lucha Underground was enough to show he could cut it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587594591984812035


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> Mean streak version of Danhausen on Elevation tonight.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587582758976512000


Ironic because Danhausen is facing the non-mask version of Serpentico.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Is the avalon and cutler rematch next week?


----------



## 3venflow

Janela's right here to an extent. They should make Dark a sort of workrate show full of eye-catching matches with a couple of storylines too. However, rather than 10 sprints, I think they could do five or six longer matches. But also some technical matches too, as like Dax says below, not everyone can sprint. If promotions like Prestige and GCW can book the likes of Shun Skywalker YAMATO from Dragon Gate when they're in the US, AEW can too for shows like Dark.

Fenix vs. AR Fox was a great example, albeit it a little too short.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587643938491727872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587647161696935936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587797082391314432


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Janela's right here to an extent. They should make Dark a sort of workrate show full of eye-catching matches with a couple of storylines too. However, rather than 10 sprints, I think they could do five or six longer matches. But also some technical matches too, as like Dax says below, not everyone can sprint. If promotions like Prestige and GCW can book the likes of Shun Skywalker YAMATO from Dragon Gate when they're in the US, AEW can too for shows like Dark.
> 
> Fenix vs. AR Fox was a great example, albeit it a little too short.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587643938491727872
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587647161696935936
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587797082391314432


to this point, FTR did have a lot of opportunities to have competitive match-ups on Dynamite, Rampage and PPV, whereas, Janela was wrestling almost exclusively on Dark and Elevation, so he is speaking from his own experiences.


----------



## MaseMan

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> So no one is talking about Kiera Hogan vs Skye Blue match?


It was an acceptable enough match, but didn't really stand out to me one way or another.


----------



## Aedubya

Has Kiera left The Baddies?


----------



## Scuba Steve

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Is the avalon and cutler rematch next week?


Was supposed to be last night IIRC. 

Hopefully it ends up moved to be the pre-show curtain jerker at Full Gear.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Did Avalon vs Cutler ever get shown?


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Crusher Blackwell said:


> Did Avalon vs Cutler ever get shown?


Not that I know of


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

Seth Rollins is All Elite......oh that's Alex Reynolds


----------



## 3venflow

The Avalon/Cutler taping (before Rampage at Daily's) was before the Uncasville one that aired last week, so they may be running them in reverse order.

There were a couple of matches on that show I want to see: Sydal/Dante vs. SB KENTo/La Estrella (from Dragon Gate) and Emi/Mei vs. Shida/Toni.

There are still unaired matches from the Uncasville taping too like Daniel Garcia vs. Brock Anderson for the ROH Pure Title.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Can we move Athena back onto Dynamite/Rampage and give her Jadebergs belt? Her bullying the entire roster would be a fun program to watch.


----------



## 3venflow

Avalon vs. Cutler airs tonight on Dark, along with...





































Disappointed to see the Sydal/Dante vs. KENTo/La Estrella match hasn't been announced (maybe they don't have renders for the DG guys). That seems to be the only match from the Jacksonville taping that hasn't been mentioned yet by AEW.


----------



## Geeee

This Dark looks promising. I'm actually kinda hype for it!


----------



## DammitChrist

Wow, we're getting ALL of Claudio Castagnoli, Toni Storm, Eddie Kingston, Wheeler Yuta, Athena, Ortiz, and Hikaru Shida tonight?? 

We could be in for a fun night


----------



## Crusher Blackwell

I'm here for Cutler vs Avalon. Many are calling this the rematch of the century.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

That's right pretty Peter got the W.....time for him to be ALL ELITE!!!


----------



## DammitChrist

Mei Suruga/Emi Sakura vs Hikaru Shida/Toni Storm was a very good match, and I thought it was the MOTN of this AEW Dark episode 

I've low-key been enjoying Toni's world title reign more than I originally expected. 

Her (tag) matches have been consistently on point, and she personally feels like a main-eventer now more than she did a few months ago.


----------



## Geeee

I thought that Dark was really fun this week. Athena really killing it with her new in-ring style. The size difference between Toni Storm and Mei Suruga was insane. If TK wants a spectacular visual, he has to put Jade Cargill in there with Mei. Shocked to see PPA pick up a W. I swear this is his first win since at least 2020.


----------



## Aedubya

Kayla Rossi looks good, definitely something there 
Can't help but think she was considered to be one of Jades Baddies


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590134611639926784


----------



## Prized Fighter

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590134611639926784


Damn, that kip up was clean.


----------



## 3venflow

Daniel Garcia defends the ROH Pure Title against former NXT North American champ Leon Ruffin tonight on Elevation. Might be worth a look if it's longer than three minutes.

There's also Emi Sakura/Mei Suruga vs. Riho/Willow Nightingale on the same show.


----------



## Geeee

Willow's pounce on Mei Suruga is going to be a viral gif this week.

But seriously, I'd say skip this Elevation because most of it was squash matches and find the timestamp for Emi Sakura/Mei Suruga vs Riho/Willow in the comments because it was IMO the second best match of that night after Danielson vs Guevara. (WARNING: Mei is smaller than Riho, so if that's a trigger for you best skip this one)


----------



## DammitChrist

Daniel Garcia is the freaking man (especially tonight)!

That is all.


----------



## Prized Fighter

3venflow said:


> Daniel Garcia defends the ROH Pure Title against former NXT North American champ Leon Ruffin tonight on Elevation. Might be worth a look if it's longer than three minutes.
> 
> There's also Emi Sakura/Mei Suruga vs. Riho/Willow Nightingale on the same show.


If AEW ever has a women's tag division, then Riho/Willow would be a great team. The size contrast and likeability makes them a marketable team.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Athena remains the only entertaining part of Elevation these last few months. Give her the TBS title already.

The main event was a complete embarrassment. 4 women who should never be on tv or youtube.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Geeee said:


> Willow's pounce on Mei Suruga is going to be a viral gif this week.
> 
> But seriously, I'd say skip this Elevation because most of it was squash matches and find the timestamp for Emi Sakura/Mei Suruga vs Riho/Willow in the comments because it was IMO the second best match of that night after Danielson vs Guevara. (WARNING: Mei is smaller than Riho, so if that's a trigger for you best skip this one)




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592318296338345984


----------



## DammitChrist

Daniel Garcia just gave Brock Anderson his best singles match in his career so far on tonight's episode of AEW Dark 

What a legend that Garcia is atm, and he's only 24 years old too!


----------



## MaseMan

DammitChrist said:


> Daniel Garcia just gave Brock Anderson his best singles match in his career so far on tonight's episode of AEW Dark
> 
> What a legend that Garcia is atm, and he's only 24 years old too!


Yes, it was by far Brock's best match of his career. Brock also cut a serviceable promo before the bout (of course, not quite as good as his dad's comments). Very good singles match that did a wonderful job of making Brock Anderson look legit, and Garcia did some interesting things during the match. More of these Pure Title matches, please!


----------



## DammitChrist

By the way, they just had Don Callis come out to ringside during Konosuke Takeshita's match against Ari Daivari in tonight's episode of Elevation.

Callis was doing scouting here!

This is most likely a tease of Konosuke Takeshita reuniting with Kenny Omega!

After all, they both paired up with each other briefly in a couple of Elevation episodes in early 2021.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Give Athena a belt asap.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Hagane Shinno made his AEW debut today on Dark. He is a friend and colleague of Hikaru Shida. He had a pretty fun match against Anjelico, who I think deserves more TV time.


----------



## DammitChrist

Man, they're really giving plenty of build to this storyline with Matt Hardy/Ethan Page atm 

It was the heavy focus of both Elevation and AEW Dark this week.

As of tonight, if Matt Hardy continues to defy Ethan Page (since the former's trio is under contract with the Firm), then the latter will find a way to severely punish Private Party.


----------



## Geeee

Lots of upsets this week. I wonder where it went wrong with Nick Comoroto? I think he's got a cool look and he's decent in the ring but he can't even beat a guest wrestler who he has 75lbs on. Just hasn't really progressed and is still a jobber.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Geeee said:


> Lots of upsets this week. I wonder where it went wrong with Nick Comoroto? I think he's got a cool look and he's decent in the ring but he can't even beat a guest wrestler who he has 75lbs on. Just hasn't really progressed and is still a jobber.


I think his lollipop gimmick is weird and not suited for him. He should be a crazed wild man like Buzz Sawyer or Mark Lewin.


----------



## DammitChrist

Dalton Castle/The Boys vs Embassy for the ROH World 6-Man Tag titles taking place at the next ROH ppv confirmed.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Watched Elevation for the first time in ages cause my bois Alex and Takeshita

i was not disappointed

Alex is underrated AF and Takeshita is a future world champ

imagine him vs Ospreay

bloody hell


----------



## Geeee

Sami Zayn has buried his but it is not too late for Takeshita to start using the Blue Thunder Bomb as a finish. I would swap em. High angle German as a false finish and Blue Thunder as the finish


----------



## 3venflow

Trent vs. Anthony Henry was a good match on last night's Dark. Got a full 10 minutes and was competitive.

Kip vs. Alex Reynolds the day before on Elevation was also pretty good. They've had a three match feud in November with Kip winning 2-1. Kip is being set up to challenge OC it appears.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Trent vs. Anthony Henry was a good match on last night's Dark. Got a full 10 minutes and was competitive.
> 
> Kip vs. Alex Reynolds the day before on Elevation was also pretty good. They've had a three match feud in November with Kip winning 2-1. Kip is being set up to challenge OC it appears.


The only thing I don't like is that Reynolds is bottom jobber of The Dark Order, so Kip going 2-1 against him is not the best look. If this was Kip vs Johnny Hungie that would've been better IMO


----------



## Geeee

Thought Juice Robinson vs Hagane Shinno was a really good short match. Lots of hard hitting offense


----------



## ElTerrible

DammitChrist said:


> Daniel Garcia just gave Brock Anderson his best singles match in his career so far on tonight's episode of AEW Dark


More important did he buy Brock and himself some interesting wrestling attire?


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

ElTerrible said:


> More important did he buy Brock and himself some interesting wrestling attire?


Brock Anderson is too green, bland and quite meaningless at this stage. Gear less reminiscent of his dad won’t help him as much as hitting the gym and the ring often enough to get experience. Garcia with new gear wouldn’t mean much to those who just hate him.


----------



## 3venflow

Kenny Omega just worked the Dark tapings at Universal against Hagane Shinno. Kenny's first singles match since losing to Hangman over a year ago.

A tune-up before facing Ospreay no doubt.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Kenny Omega just worked the Dark tapings at Universal against Hagane Shinno. Kenny's first singles match since losing to Hangman over a year ago.
> 
> A tune-up before facing Ospreay no doubt.
> 
> View attachment 142990


I don't like the idea of Kenny's first singles match being on Dark but I'll definitely be tuning in.


----------



## 3venflow

Billie Starkz at the Dark taping! She only just turned 18 (which is probably why AEW finally booked her, like they're waiting for Nick Wayne to turn 18) and has been making waves on the indies. Recently completed her first tour of Japan too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604218717843365888


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Billie Starkz at the Dark taping! She only just turned 18 (which is probably why AEW finally booked her, like they're waiting for Nick Wayne to turn 18) and has been making waves on the indies. Recently completed her first tour of Japan too.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604218717843365888


I watched Billie Starkz vs Yuka Sakazaki a few weeks ago. I think the highlight of this match was she did a modified One-Winged Angel on the apron. Pretty crazy spot. I think she's gonna be a bit of "spot monkey", which is actually something in short supply in the women's division.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604289815171993600
In the second set of tapings... Billie Starkz faced Britt Baker.

Ricky Starks, Jade Cargill, Jeff Jarrett and Christopher Daniels also wrestled across the tapings.

Brian Pillman Jr. showed off a different look to his usual in AEW. He seems to be trying to find a persona/approach that will get him back on TV.

One of my freelance favs:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604295250826170369


----------



## Prized Fighter

Billie Starks is really good for someone so young. If AEW doesn't sign her, then WWE will for sure. Billie and Nick Wayne are long term projects, but they will have had 3+ years of experience by the time they reach a national stage. That is crazy for someone under 20 years old.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Yeah I can definitely see WWE signing Billie Starkz


----------



## 3venflow

Last match of the marathon Dark tapings last night was Takeshita vs. Angelico  

A fairly unknown women's wrestler beat another fairly unknown women's wrestler on the second set of tapings, which could mean she's being considered for a role in AEW.



Spoiler



Harley Cameron, trained by Shawn Spears and Tyler Breeze, who is a professional model and in the first year of her career


----------



## Geeee

Looking through the photographer's twitter (and also she is Matt Taven's wife) it looks like Ricky Starks, Jade Cargill and Julia Hart all had matches on Dark as well. I missed Julia's matches. Good to see her back in the ring!


----------



## 3venflow

Geeee said:


> Looking through the photographer's twitter (and also she is Matt Taven's wife) it looks like Ricky Starks, Jade Cargill and Julia Hart all had matches on Dark as well. I missed Julia's matches. Good to see her back in the ring!


Non-spoiler cards here:

Session 1:






Card « AEW Dark Taping « Events Database « CAGEMATCH - The Internet Wrestling Database


Internet Wrestling Database



www.cagematch.net





Session 2:






Card « AEW Dark Taping « Events Database « CAGEMATCH - The Internet Wrestling Database


Internet Wrestling Database



www.cagematch.net


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

3venflow said:


> Last match of the marathon Dark tapings last night was Takeshita vs. Angelico
> 
> A fairly unknown women's wrestler beat another fairly unknown women's wrestler on the second set of tapings, which could mean she's being considered for a role in AEW.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Harley Cameron, trained by Shawn Spears and Tyler Breeze, who is a professional model and in the first year of her career
> 
> View attachment 143139





Spoiler



She is the wife(or girlfriend) of Xyon Quinn


----------



## IronMan8

Good YouTube episode this week, the 12-man tag in particular was fun if you like Ethan Page

I haven't seen Emi Sakura for a while, so this might be a spot she does often, but on Elevation she stomps and chops in time of "we will rock you" - thought this was pretty cool and would like to see it become a thing (minus the signing afterwards lol)


----------



## 3venflow

Tonight.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Tonight.
> 
> View attachment 143608


Should be good. I can see Kenny really pushing the pace to prepare to wrestle Will Ospreay


----------



## Scuba Steve

IronMan8 said:


> Good YouTube episode this week, the 12-man tag in particular was fun if you like Ethan Page
> 
> I haven't seen Emi Sakura for a while, so this might be a spot she does often, but on Elevation she stomps and chops in time of "we will rock you" - thought this was pretty cool and would like to see it become a thing (minus the signing afterwards lol)


The Page/Hardy story is actually entertaining.


----------



## 3venflow

Just watched Kenny vs. Hagane. Really good match 11~12 minute match with Kenny working a fairly methodical style (even the old school nerve pinch) and being a dick, slapping Hagane around and shouting "You're not Ospreay!" to him.

Kenny sold his taped up shoulder a lot which is probably going to be a big focal point in the Omega vs. Ospreay match at Wrestle Kingdom. Hagane got a few near falls and as usual Kenny was very unselfish.

It's the first match on Dark so easy to find.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605356960626675713


----------



## 3venflow

Angelico formed a new trio called the SAP (Spanish Announce Project) with Luther and Serpentico after his win on Dark. Love Angelico but this type of group probably means he isn't getting back on TV any time soon.

Julia Hart cut a good vignette/promo.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605358890169688064
And now Double J is back in the IMPACT AEW Zone.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605365041553113089


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Hey! Kenny Omega had a match on DARK?! Finally, being booked where he belongs.

Julia Hart is a fucking star! Her 1 minute vignette was razor sharp and well delivered. Booking and tv time are the issues, of course.

Glad to see her back in the ring none the less.


----------



## Geeee

Julia has a lot of potential. Especially if she starts cutting good promos. I wish they would give her longer matches even on these Dark shows. I mean it's fun to watch her kill the jobbers but is it good for her progression? Have her in competitive matches with Madison Rayne and Skye Blue or something.

I think it may also behoove her to do matches in AEW's partner promotions.


----------



## RiverFenix

Spanish Announce Project should have had Jon Cruz (Seprentico sans mask) and Luther under mask.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Sorry Sammy, Luther is the new Spanish God.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

RiverFenix said:


> Spanish Announce Project should have had Jon Cruz (Seprentico sans mask) and Luther under mask.


If I was Angelico I might complain about teaming with Chaos Project. His career was going nowhere in Rush’s group. It is too bad Jack Evans wasn’t more motivated in AEW. 

In an interview months ago Evans seemed to imply that a guaranteed contract allowed him to get lazy and that hurt both him and Angelico as a team.. Los Gueros del Cielo/The Hybrid 2 were an above average team that dates back to 2013. The Spanish name for the team apparently translates to “The Sky Blondes” or “The White Boys from Heaven”.

I had to do a double take when I first heard the new name for the Angelico & Chaos Project trio. Dating back to roughly 2000 there was a group of cousins named The Spanish Announce Team. It looks like MAYBE someone in AEW wasn’t watching the indies in 2000-2001. If they had I would hope that decision maker thought they had an original idea…for Angelico and Chaos Project of all the members on the AEW roster??? The original team was called the SATs or the Spanish Announce Team. A name like the SAP is either laziness or plagiarism in a pro wrestling sense. 

Hey TK, random much?

We still need that Fuego del Sol/Serpentico feud then team or team then feud. The SAP pretty much ensures that won’t happen anytime soon.


----------



## 3venflow

Next week's Elevation could be one to watch. Taped last night were:

Konosuke Takeshita vs. Frankie Kazarian
Athena vs. Kiera Hogan for the ROH Women's Title
Blake Christian vs. Dralistico

Live reports praised all three matches, and Blake Christian vs. Dralistico was apparently wild.

The other matches were all women's matches (five of the seven matches were), including Bunny vs. Madison Rayne, Julia vs. Promise Braxton and Ruby/Willow vs. Madi Wrenkowski/Vertvixen.


----------



## 3venflow

Better card than Friday's Rampage.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607390909355655168


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Better card than Friday's Rampage.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607390909355655168


I bet the sequences between Marina Shafir and Leva Bates will be scintillating


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Geeee said:


> I bet the sequences between Marina Shafir and Leva Bates will be scintillating


Leva Bates’ striking is soooo respected by the former MMA athlete and MMA 4 Horsewomen member (IIRC). Martina was forced to cover up and defend against Leva Bates. Leva is known for her popular Indy cosplay and renowned time as a…librarian. I liked the librarian gimmick. Martina Shafir should probably NEVER sell any of Leva’s offence. I hope the women’s division is actually coached by Serena Deeb behind the scenes instead of Madison Rayne. 

I was all set to comment on the state of Elevation commentary. Thankfully Daddy Magic’s voice could be heard from match two and onward. I was ready to come in here and say how silly it is for Elevation to only have one commentary team…and that man has less than two years experience…AND that person is Paul Wight. 

Wight is improved after a learning process. It went slowly at first. Now he is perfectly fine as part of a team. Preferably that team has more than two members and Wight plays the ex-wrestler role in the broadcast booth.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Athena remains the most entertaining champion in AEW and can't even main event Elevation.


----------



## 3venflow

Elevation was really good, though a couple of the marquee men's matches were a bit shorter than I expected from reading live reports. This was really how to do a D show. It had some eye-catching matches and some storyline development.

Nyla/Marina vs. Leva/Karizma was bad and moreso because of the higher profile team than the job team. Very sloppy, bad timing. At some point they will have to write Marina off as a lost cause if she can't improve, as there are much better talents out there worth a shot. There's a storyline now where Vickie Guerrero is pissed at her clients for underperforming and having no title belts.

Julia Hart vs. Promise Braxton lasted barely more than a minute and was a fine squash for Julia. The problem with these are they are not teaching her how to work longer matches.

The Bunny vs. Madison Rayne was a few minutes in length but even then seemed to drag. Madison is one of the most boring in-ring performers in AEW and you'd have to assume her coaching is better. Again, there was some storyline work after the match with Bunny/Penelope beating down Madison, leading to Skye Blue saving her new mentor.

One of the more interesting undercard angles of late has been Ethan Page owning the Hardy/Private Party contracts. I've hated most of these storylines involving Hardy/Andrade, but this one is good and All Ego is entertaining. The biggest talking point of this is Hardy starting to lose it and opening a briefcase, unveiling his 'Broken' Matt ring gear. If he's going down that path, it likely means Jeff's return is not imminent. Marq Quen is injured, but Isiah Kassidy is quite entertaining by himself.

Takeshita vs. Kazarian is where the show had its major in-ring upswing. Really good five minute match between one of the best young workers in the world and a veteran who has shown recently (in IMPACT) he can still reach a high level. This was a match where everything made sense and entertained. Good work by the two and Takeshita is getting _really_ good organic reactions from the fans. He must be a leading candidate to take the All-Atlantic Title from OC.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1607610988278480903
Willow/Ruby vs. Madi/Vertvixen was a decent women's tag match with the designated jobbers getting plenty of offense. Vertvixen has been getting periodic bookings with AEW since the pandemic. I thought she and Madi made for a fine team here. If ROH has much of a women's division, they could be candidates for that. Willow/Ruby are doing an 'odd couple' type partnership and used a new combo to win the match.

The fifth and final women's match was Athena vs. Kiera Hogan for the ROH Women's Title. It was not as one-sided as the live report gave the impression and I believe it was the longest match of the show. It was a pretty good match despite one or two sloppy moments. Athena's new character is really good and makes her far more interesting than the babyface persona she entered AEW with. Athena won then beat the hell out of Kiera who had no one to save her. Kiera accused the former Ember Moon of ripping off her gimmick some years ago, but that wasn't brought up here. Interestingly, Kiera did the same to Sasha Banks, who is rumoured to be AEW-bound.

The main event was a match that many indy promoters could sell their show on: Blake Christian vs. Dralistico. This lasted four minutes but it was a balls-to-the-wall paced sprint, kind of like those WCW cruiserweight matches on Nitro where they didn't get much time so they crammed a ton of action into what they were given. Lots of crazy stuff but believe it or not, a (springboard) Canadian Destroyer, one of modern wrestling's transitional moves, won the match for Dralistico. Dralistico seems to have some kind of part-time AEW deal now and I'm always for more luchadores getting work in the big promotions. My only issue is he's a weaker version of his and Rush's other brother Dragon Lee, who is a genuine top-of-the-line talent, while Dralistico is just a good hand. So why isn't Lee getting booked?

I don't often watch Dark/Elevation from top to bottom but decided to with this one after seeing the card. I didn't regret it, even though the early matches weren't good. The last four matches were decent or better and made Elevation a better show than Friday's Rampage.


----------



## Geeee

I found Dark boring, so I went and got caught up on Elevation and this show is kind of going hard. Can't believe Athena pulled off an avalanche power bomb on a dark match O_O

That's save it for the PPV shit LOL.

Also, Blake Christian is an awesome wrestler. It's just too bad he has one of the worst looks in wrestling.


----------



## 3venflow

Jaysin Strife, who appeared on the 11/12/21 edition of AEW Dark against Hobbs in one of his final matches, passed away at the age of 37 after a long illness. He also appeared on WWE 205 Live once.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Jaysin Strife, who appeared on the 11/12/21 edition of AEW Dark against Hobbs in one of his final matches, passed away at the age of 37 after a long illness. He also appeared on WWE 205 Live once.
> 
> View attachment 146263


So young. ;_;


----------



## Geeee

the one fake Buck with a gruesome Sid Justice leg break... I guess check that out if you want to see something disgusting,


----------



## 3venflow

Chris Daniels' first televised AEW match since last July on Dark tonight. He did wrestle for AEW at the Tokyo Game Show and Gamescon but they never aired.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Chris Daniels' first televised AEW match since last July on Dark tonight. He did wrestle for AEW at the Tokyo Game Show and Gamescon but they never aired.
> 
> View attachment 147495


I thought Pillman had a new look.


----------



## 3venflow

Some interesting matches taped for Elevation last night before and after Dynamite:

The Bollywood Boyz vs. The Kingdom
Brian Cage vs. Schaff
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Josh Woods
Christopher Daniels vs. Bandido


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Some interesting matches taped for Elevation last night before and after Dynamite:
> 
> The Bollywood Boyz vs. The Kingdom
> Brian Cage vs. Schaff
> Claudio Castagnoli vs. Josh Woods
> Christopher Daniels vs. Bandido


Those last two look like bangers. O_O

Hopefully, Bandido gets one of these upcoming Danielson matches


----------



## 3venflow

Roddy Piper's daughter worked the Dark tapings yesterday. Same font as his old merchandise I think. She appeared in the women's Casino Battle Royale at DoN 2019.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611592262609403904
Also taped:

Athena vs. Marina Shafir for the ROH Women's Title
Action Andretti vs. Ari Daivari
Claudio/Yuta vs. Butcher/Blade
Juice Robinson vs. Travis Williams
Big Bill/Lee Moriarty vs. The Voros Twins
Ruby/Willow vs. Emi Sakura/Diamante

And the usual star vs. local jobber matches.


----------



## Geeee

Schaff was really impressive and he has that dark noodle hair+beard combo that is popular at the other place. Could be a good signing for Impact or NWA or something


----------

